# [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread



## PCGH_Carsten (29. September 2007)

Irgendwie kann ich hier keinen Thread für eure besten Digital-Imaging Bilder entdecken  sollte es den wirklich noch nicht geben, so sei er hiermit eröffnet.

Folgende Regeln bitte:
- Nur eigenhändig geknipste Bilder (bitte Kamera/Objektiv mit angeben)
- Ort und Motiv sollten angegeben werden
- Digitale Nachbearbeitung ist ausdrücklich erlaubt, sollte aber vermerkt sein (bitte Kompressionsoptionen angeben (bsw. JPG85))
- Bilder per IMG-Tag nicht breiter als 800 Pixel!
- Bilder im Anhang: Was eben reinpasst. Zur Not auch per ZIP-Archiv (8 MiB, sollte reichen).
- Ein paar Infos zum Bild wären auch nett

-> Zum Diskussions-Thread geht es hier lang <-

1.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Sony DSC-T7 (int. Objektiv, Automatik, kein Blitz)
Geknipst wo: in ca. 11.000m Höhe über der Ostküste von Grönland
Geknipst wann: 27.August 2007
Bearbeitet: ACDSee 3.0 Automatik, skaliert auf 1024x768, JPG85

2.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Sony DSC-T7 (int. Objektiv, Automatik, kein Blitz)
Geknipst wo: in ca. 11.000m Höhe über der Ostküste von Grönland
Geknipst wann: 27.August 2007
Bearbeitet: ACDSee 3.0 Automatik, skaliert auf 1024x768, JPG85

3.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Sony DSC-T7 (int. Objektiv, Automatik, kein Blitz)
Geknipst wo: in ca. 11.000m Höhe über der Ostküste von Grönland
Geknipst wann: 27.August 2007
Bearbeitet: ACDSee 3.0 Automatik, skaliert auf 1024x768, JPG85


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Ganz schwierige Entscheidung, seine "besten Bilder" rauszusuchen... Ich werde das nach und nach machen...

1. Berlin "Neckbreaker"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70, Sigma-Objektiv 10-20 mm, Winkelsucher (ich lag mit der Kamera auf dem Boden)
Geknipst wo: Berlin, Hackesche Höfe
Geknipst wann: 1.11.2005
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, Montage aus 3-4 Teilbildern für den Weitwinkeleffekt.

2. Venedig "The end of our days"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70, Sigma 18-125 mm
Geknipst wo: Venedig, Blick auf den Canale Grande von der Rialto-Brücke
Geknipst wann: 28.09.2004
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, mildes HDR, Tönung verändert


----------



## Kovsk (29. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Komisch das dieser Tread net von Thilo kommt


----------



## HeNrY (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Sehr fein... ich such dann auch mal meine noch bescheidene Sammlung von gerade mal 500 Bildern durch


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 1. Berlin "Neckbreaker"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Perspektive macht einen ja ganz gaga im Kopf  Escheresque!


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit: Canon A95 (int. Objektiv, Manuelle Belichtung)
Wo: Flughafen Frankfurt FRA/EDDF
Wann: 13. September 2007
Bearbeitet: PSP XI - Belichtung korrigiert, Zugeschnitten, Rahmen, JPEG 20% Kompression
Kommentar: Das Bild wurd am westlichen Spottingpoint aufgenommen, also auf dem Parkplatz zwischen der 07R und der 07L ausserhalb des Flughafengeländes. Leider hatte es problematisch viel Gegenlicht gehabt und die Taschenknipse eignet sich nicht sonderlich für das Planespotting. Das gilt insbesondere wenn man wie hier, nur sehr kurz auf das Objekt fokusieren kann (man sieht die landenden Jets maximal 3 Sekunden und muss sich schon anhand des Geräuschs darauf einstellen wo sie zwischen den Bäumen mal kurz erscheinen) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit: Canon A95 (int. Objektiv, Automatik)
 Wo: Rotterdam
 Wann: 13. September 2006
 Bearbeitet: PSP XI - Zugeschnitten & Rahmen, JPEG 20% Kompression
Kommentar: Aufgenommen während der obligatorischen Hafenrundfahrt sieht man hier den Montevideo - meines Wissens nach beinhaltet das Gebäude die höchsten Apartments der Niederlande.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit: Canon A95 (int. Objektiv, Automatik/Landschaftmodus)
  Wo: Edertal
  Wann: 14. September 2007
  Bearbeitet: PSP XI - Zugeschnitten & Rahmen, JPEG 20% Kompression
Kommentar: Die Edertalsperre im Norden Hessens - was soll ich sagen? Liebe Engländer, so wie Helgoland steht halt auch die Edertalsperre noch 




Bei den Grönland-Pics 2 & 3 aus Post #1 finde ich die Perspektive ziemlich spannend - beim flüchztigen draufblicken könnte man es nämlich auch für eine Makroaufnahme halten.

Was den Neckbreaker angeht: Ist das wirklich kein HDRI? Von den Farben her wirkt es so.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Wie Thilo schon sagte, fällt es nicht gerade leicht die besten Stück heraus zu fischen. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner Schnappschüsse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z110, Belichtungszeit ca. 4 Sekunden
Geknipst wo: Bottrop, Wellheim - Faultürme
Geknipst wann: 16.06.2006 um 23:12 Uhr
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, Auto-Tonwertkorrektur.
Kommentar: Diese vier blauen Eier dienen der Bottroper Kläranlage. Beim Einbruch der Dunkelheit werden sie von blauem Licht erhellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z110, Auto-Modus
Geknipst wo: Westoverledingen (Ostfriesland)
Geknipst wann: 26.07.2006 um 21:14 Uhr
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, Auto-Tonwertkorrektur.
Kommentar: Das Biest hatte sich schon vorher, unschwer zu erkennen, eine Geschmacksprobe erhascht.


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

*hihi* Blau macht glücklich!
Also die blauen Faultürme haben schon was, auch wenn es im Grunde eine Verschwendung von kommunalen Geldern ist, wenn man da jede Nacht die Strahler anwirft um zu illuminieren. However - das Bild macht was her finde ich.


----------



## exxe (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Canon Powershot s3 Si
Geknipst wo: im Vaters Garten, das kaff wird eh kaum jemand kennen
Geknipst wann: irgendwann im frührahr
Bearbeitet: mit MS-Paint zugeschnitten

edit
wie ists mit hardware, Münz und Mond- Bildern?


----------



## BigBadBoss (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 1. Berlin "Neckbreaker"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön, das Objektiv hätte ich auch gerne 


7of9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich schon mal virtuell drübergelaufen, bei Call of Duty 

So, von mir gibts auch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Nikkor 50mm F1,8
Ort:Regensburger Dom
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Tokina 100mm
Ort: Luisenpark Mannheim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Nikkor 70-300mm G
Ort: Botanischer Garten Ruhr-Uni Bochum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Tokina 100mm
Ort: Gelsenkirchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Tokina 100mm
Ort: Botanischer Garten Ruhr-Uni Bochum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Tokina 100mm
Ort: Gelsenkirchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Nikkor 18-70mm
etwas bearbeitet mit FixFoto (Weichzeichner, Kontrast)
Ort: Botanischer Garten Ruhr-Uni Bochum
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Nikkor 18-70mm
etwas bearbeitet mit FixFoto (Weichzeichner, Kontrast)
Ort: Botanischer Garten Ruhr-Uni Bochum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D70 Nikkor 18-70mm
etwas bearbeitet mit FixFoto (Weichzeichner, Kontrast)
Ort: Botanischer Garten Ruhr-Uni Bochum


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



exxe schrieb:


> edit
> wie ists mit hardware, Münz und Mond- Bildern?


Hau rein!



BigBadBoss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weißt du zufällig noch, was das für ein Gezücht war? Sowas wohnt nämlich bei uns vor der Küchentür in einem eingegrabenen Suppentopf:
P.S.: Sicherlich kein "schönstes" oder gar "bestes" Foto, soll nur der Illustration dienen.


----------



## exxe (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hau rein!



gut
in nem anderen forum sind die nicht so gern gesehn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Canon Powershot S3 IS im super makro modus
nix bearbeitet oder geschnitten


----------



## Falk (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

So, hier ein Bild, welches am 25.12.2005 in Lübeck aufgenommen wurde. Fotografiert mit einer Canon A510 unterhalb des Auslegers eines C-Gig-Ruderbootes hinderdurch - während der fahrt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Powershot A510, automatik Modus
Geknipst wo: Lübeck, Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal
Geknipst wann: 25.12.2005

mehr davon: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadder/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Schöne Perspektive


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> So, hier ein Bild, welches am 25.12.2005 in Lübeck aufgenommen wurde. Fotografiert mit einer Canon A510 unterhalb des Auslegers eines C-Gig-Ruderbootes hinderdurch - während der fahrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse wie sich diese Wasserlinie parallel am Boot entlang schlängelt. Da wir einmal beim Thema "Wasser" und schrägen Perspektiven sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z110, Auto-Modus
Geknipst wo: Westoverledigen (Ostfriesland, aufm See) - max. 4cm über der Wasseroberfläche 
Geknipst wann: 24.07.2006


----------



## HeNrY (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Canon Powershot G7, Autofokus, Blende: 4,8 - Belichtungszeit 1/640 Sekunde
Geknipst wo: Nienburg, Weser (Auf einem kleinen Schiff, war eher ein Zufallsbild)
Geknipst wann: 17.08.2007
Bildbearbeitung: Keine, nur Auflösung halbiert.

Nicht gerade das beste... aber irgendwie wollte kein anderes aus meinen noch spärlichen Bildern hier in den Thread...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Teil 2 meiner Best-of-Bilder

1. Casa Mila




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D200, Sigma-Objektiv 10-20 mm, Winkelsucher
Geknipst wo: Barcelona, Casa Mila
Geknipst wann: Mai 2006
Bearbeitet: Belichtungsreihe, HDR

2. Emma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D200, Nikor 18-200 VR
Geknipst wo: Nürnberg
Geknipst wann: Juli 2007
Bearbeitet: SW-Umwandlung in Photoshop

3. Flatiron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon F65 (SW-Film!)
Geknipst wo: New York
Geknipst wann: 2004
Bearbeitet: Scan

4. Guggenheim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Pentax 550
Geknipst wo: New York
Geknipst wann: 2003
Bearbeitet: SW-Umwandlung

5. Schattenjäger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D200
Geknipst wo: Schöppingen, NRW
Geknipst wann: 2006
Bearbeitet: HDR

6. Unreality




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70 mit IR-Filter
Geknipst wo: Holland
Geknipst wann: 2004
Bearbeitet: IR-"Entwicklung"

7. Waiting in the dark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70
Geknipst wo: Italien
Geknipst wann: 2004
Bearbeitet: SW-Umwandlung


----------



## HeNrY (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Sehr schöne Bilder.

Das Bild von Emma ist ja echt cool. Total beruhigend


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Die ist auch so, wenn sie *nicht *schläft


----------



## BigBadBoss (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig noch, was das für ein Gezücht war? Sowas wohnt nämlich bei uns vor der Küchentür in einem eingegrabenen Suppentopf:


Das ist imho ein Teichfrosch. Dein Frosch sieht aber anders aus, vielleicht ein Grasfrosch?


----------



## .maSk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Des hab ich grad noch mal gefunden, mir ist zwar der Übergang von Bild1 zu Bild 2 nicht sonderlich gut gelungen, aber naja - ich werd mal sehen das ich die Woche noch mal nen paar Bildchen nachliefere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Canon Powershot A710is (Panorama funktion aka Bild an Bild :s)
Geknipst wo: Bremen - auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 
Geknipst wann: 29.09.2007
Bildbearbeitung: Photoshop - Kontrast, Belichtung, Tiefen/Lichter, Fotofilter und noch nen paar andere Settings

Originalgröße war 6400x1965px


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Habe deinen Beitrag editiert... Bilder bitte nur bis max. 800px Breite per IMG Tag einbinden


----------



## .maSk (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Oh ok, dachte 1k währe noch im Rahmen


----------



## exxe (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

2D Power für 2 meine Voodoo systeme
Canon Powershot S3 SI
vor n paar minuten geschossen, nur zugeschnitten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

exxe,

imagebanana zieht sich beim Laden wie Kaugummi. Am besten direkt den Hochladedienst hier im Forum nutzen. Dann kommt es auch nicht zu Ladeengpässen


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Oder www.PCTFlux.net nutzen - der Server ist sowas von unausgelastet, der freut sich auf eure Bilder und Dateien 

Bedanken könnt ihr euch bei Henry, dem sein Server is das


----------



## exxe (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

bei mir gehts richtig flott
ausserdem hab ich die Bilder in 3Foren gleichzeitig gepostet, und hier hin hot-linken nö


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Richtig putzig die kleine, Thilo 

mask., ich selbst habe auch schon mal versucht, drei Bilder zu einem Ganzen zusammen zu fügen. Dir ist das recht gut gelungen.

Hier noch einige meiner Sahnestücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z110
Geknipst wo: Bottrop - Heidesee
Geknipst wann: 25.05.2006
Der Regen hat seine Spuren hinterlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z110
Geknipst wo: Bottrop - Heidesee
Geknipst wann: 25.05.2006
Ein verregneter Tag aber dann stach die Sonne durch die Wolken. Sehr romantisch


----------



## exxe (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

sind alle drei im sommer entstanden, mit meiner Canon PowerShot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Bitte auch kein Imageshack, alles viel zu langsam!
Was für eine PowerShot, gibt ja an die hundert Modelle...


----------



## 7of9 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



.maSk schrieb:


> Des hab ich grad noch mal gefunden, mir ist zwar der Übergang von Bild1 zu Bild 2 nicht sonderlich gut gelungen, [...]



Mit AutoStitch kann man derartige Panoramen aus mehreren Einzelbildern recht leicht hinbekommen.

Beispiel:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4644767

Man kann dann zwar an einigen Stellen immer noch einige Ecken und DInge finden die nicht ganz stimmig sind, beispielsweise bei bewegten Objekte einige Geister, oder wie in dem Beispiel ganz rechts diese interessante Effekt mit den halbdurchsichtigen Blättern.
Diese Dinge könnte man aber später nochmal gezielt ausbügeln, indem man die entsprechenden Details aus einem der zugrundeliegenden Bildern in das Panorama kopiert.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

@Thilo

Ist es möglich, einige Bilder in größerer Auflösung zu bekommen? Das "Venedig" und "Unreality" find ich klasse  Würde beide gern als Hintergrundbild haben.


----------



## AMDSempron (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wie Thilo schon sagte, fällt es nicht gerade leicht die besten Stück heraus zu fischen. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner Schnappschüsse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus! ich habe auch eine ESX Z110, aber ich hab so dermaßen mies viel Bildrauschen, wenn ich nicht voll knallende Sonne habe, das geht echt nicht!
Hier mal ein paar halbwegs gute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses bild ist in den Herbstferien 2006 aufgenommen, in Holland, Region Walcheren, genauer Oostkapelle, wie schon gesagt mit ner Exilim Z110 und dazugehörigem Objektiv aufgenommen, keine Nachbearbeitung (bin zu blöd für CS2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild ist direkt vor unserer Haustür aufgenommen, der Baum gehört den Nachbarn, war so gegen Januar 2006.Auch mit Z110 und auch keine Nachbearbeitung... Vielleicht hat ja jemand so ein Photoshop CS2 Anleitungsgedöns? wäree nett


----------



## BigBadBoss (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Wow, sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus! ich habe auch eine ESX Z110, aber ich hab so dermaßen mies viel Bildrauschen, wenn ich nicht voll knallende Sonne habe, das geht echt nicht!


Die Kamera vom Wannseesprinter rauscht bestimmt genauso viel wie deine, man sieht es nur nicht weil die Bilder verkleinert sind.
Ich würde generell die Bilder fürs Internet verkleinern. Dadurch vermindert sich neben dem Rauschen auch gleich die Ladezeit, und es ist besser zu betrachten.
Wenn es trotzdem  zu viel rauscht, können noch Programme wie Neat Image helfen:
http://www.neatimage.com/examples.html


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Oktober 2007)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Wow, sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus! ich habe auch eine ESX Z110, aber ich hab so dermaßen mies viel Bildrauschen, wenn ich nicht voll knallende Sonne habe, das geht echt nicht!
> Hier mal ein paar halbwegs gute:
> 
> 
> ...



AMDSempron,

Wenn du gut bist, nutzt den mir anfangs nicht ganz vertrauten "Best-Shot" Modus der  Z110 aus  In Bild 2 (zum Bleistift) zerschießt es dir leider die Schärfe, da nichts richtig fokussiert wurde. Ja, meine Kamera rauscht genauso wild, als hätte man Mini-Konfetti verstreut, wie deine. Die Bildgröße macht einiges aus - und die Auto-Sättigung von Photoshop auch 

Dieses wunderbare Bild habe ich mal vor Jaaahren...ach, das ist schon gar nicht mehr wahr... mit meiner 1,3 MP-Cam geknippst - vor meinem Zimmerfenster. Damals wohnte ich noch in Mülheim an der Ruhr am Ende der Stadt, auf'm Land. Ist, für diese mickrige Kamera, relativ gut gelungen. Findet ihr nicht?

_Edit:

_Letztes Wochenende verschlug es mich nach Effelsberg, (Bad Münstereifel, ca. 170 km vom Wohnort entfernt) zum weltgrößten Radioteleskop. Der Vortrag des Herren vom Max-Planck-Institut und die Aussicht waren klasse. Wieder war meine Casio Exilim Z100 und eine Brise Photoshop dabei. Datum: 06.10.07. Das Radioteleskop ist übrigens auf den 16 x über 1 kW starken Motoren niemals still. Hier eine _LIVE-ANSICHT_ vom Teleskop.


----------



## BigBadBoss (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Ah, bei dem Teleskop war ich auch schon. Es ist aber übrigens nicht das größte Radioteleskop, sondern das zweitgrößte vollbewegliche Radioteleskop der Welt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab natürlich noch viel mehr Bilder  Wer sich die Ansehen möchte, hier einige davon:
http://home.arcor.de/mreinhart/effelsberg/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @Thilo
> 
> Ist es möglich, einige Bilder in größerer Auflösung zu bekommen? Das "Venedig" und "Unreality" find ich klasse  Würde beide gern als Hintergrundbild haben.



Ahoi,

danke für die Blumen... 

In welcher Auflösung brauchst Du das? Am besten alles Weitere per PM...


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Erste Bilder mit der neuen EOS 400D (EF-S 18-55) (gestern angekommen)

Jeweils keine EVB, nur beim zweiten Bild auf B/W getrimmt.
Exifs sind bei Klick auf das Bild einsehbar (Firefoxplugin vorausgesetzt)

1. "30 Sekunden Seelze - bei Nacht"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. "Gone"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Kannst du die Bilder vielleicht auch etwas größer machen? fänd ich nett 
(also als Link)
Aber sonst siehts schon recht gut aus, das Ergebnis deines Spielzeuges.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Kann ich gerne machen 
Willst du die Links per PM oder für die Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen
> Willst du die Links per PM oder für die Öffentlichkeit?


Is mir eigentlich egal, aber einen Aufwandsunterschied hast du ja eh nicht, kannste ruhig hier den Link reinhämmern.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Büddeschön 

30 Sekunden Seelze - bei Nacht - 1944x1296px

Gone - 1944x1296px

Nächste Nachtbilder mache ich dann mit Fernauslösung via Notebook... ist ja doch ein wenig wackelig gewesen... oder ich baue mir einen Selbstauslöser (die originalen sind mir zu teuer...)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Coole Bilder, Henry..


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Danke


----------



## klefreak (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Alle Fotos sind mit ner Fuji Finepix S7000 und ohne Nachbearbeitung (1es ist ein bisschen zusammengeschnitten, da sonst die uploadfunktion spinnt ;(

von links nach rechts

1.Foto: Ochsenauge auf dem Hirzer (~2800m) Sommer 07

2.Foto: Bergsee auf ca 2000m Sommer 07 (Inzinger Alm)

3.Foto: Herzförmige Flechten (sind wirklich so gewachsen) Hohe Munde Ostaufstieg auf ca 1900m

4.Foto: Mond durch ein Fernglas Fotografiert

5: Foto: Bäume auf einem Stein ohne Bodenkontakt (Hirzer 07)

6.Foto:  Mein Auge mit 100 Watt Glühbirne seitlich beleuchtet, Supermakro ca 1cm Abstand (slbstgemacht !!!, danach hat mein Auge etwas geschmerzt )

7.Foto: Moospolster in einer Wildbachverbauung bei Inzing

8.Foto: Schloss Freundsberg, Die Burg, welche meine Heimatstadt Schwaz bewacht und auch in der Nacht ein gutes Motiv bietet  (fotografiert im Sommer 06 )

Hab die Fotos in voller Auflösung reingestellt, wer will kann sie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Hey, das sind wirklich coole Sachen bei. Respekt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Henry,

30 Sekunden Seelze hat Platz auf meinem Desktop genommen. Was nur etwas stört, ist die halbe Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung (göttliches Wort) und das Schild für den Eltern- und kinderfreundlichen Parkplatz. Bei der nächsten Session weißt du bescheid 

klefreak,

Du hast wirklich gute Schüsse gelandet, Hut ab.


----------



## HeNrY (20. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Hehe 
Dann stell ich mich nächstes mal anders hin 
Ich versuche mal Freitagnacht nochmal so nen Bild zu machen... Muss nur gucken ob bis dahin mein Zubehör zur Selbstverteidigung da ist... (ohne trau ich mich nicht mehr aus dem Haus mit Cam um die Uhrzeit...)


----------



## Eiche (24. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

ich habe kein Ahnung wann ich die gemacht habe nur 
mit meinem Nokia 6230 und im Raum Münster das weiss ich noch!
das 3te ist der Mond der Erde


----------



## HeNrY (24. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Ein?! Mond?
Wessen Mond denn, der Mond unserer Erde? Oder einer vom Jupiter?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Zeffer,

ist das letzte Bild ein Fahrstuhlschacht? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## HeNrY (26. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Bild 1:
Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson K800i; Makro-Modus
Geknipst wo: Seddin in Brandenburg
Geknipst wann: 25.08.2007 um 19:22 Uhr

Bild 2:
Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson K800i; Makro-Modus
Geknipst wo: Seddin in Brandenburg
Geknipst wann: 25.08.2007 um 19:22 Uhr

Bild 3:
Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson K800i; Landschafts-Modus
Geknipst wo: Berlin Hauptbahnhof
Geknipst wann: 03.08.2007 um 10:24 Uhr

Alle Bilder wurden auf 1024x768 verkleinert.

EG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Henry,

Jammie, ich hoffe die drei Flaschen Wasser und die gelbe, krumme Frucht hat dich für längere Zeit gesättigt 

EGThunder,

Was Mobiltelefone mittlerweile für Bilder auf die Beine bekommen... Das dritte Bild erinnernt mich ein bisschen an meinen Besuch in Leipzig zur Games Convention 07. Dieser Komplex hinten sieht dem in Leipzip recht ähnlich.


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Ich arbeite sehr gern mit der Makrofunktion des Handys, bei optimalen Lichtverhältnissen sehen die Bilder wirklich richtig gut aus. Wir haben auch noch ne richtig große Digicam, aber die kommt langsam in die Jahre. Hat zwar 12x optischen Zoom, aber nur 2,1MP.

EG


----------



## Bang0o (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Konica Minolta Dimage Z10
Geknipst wo: irgendwo in der Slovakei^^
Bearbeitet: NEIN


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Bitte nicht ernst nehmen :


 
Das nenn ich mal nen zeitgenössisches "Stillleben"


----------



## BigBadBoss (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

*wiederbeleb*

Wie wärs mal mit ein paar Wintermotiven? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikon D70 | 18mm | F8,0 | 1/500s | ISO200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikon D70 | 18mm | F8,0 | 1/100s | ISO200

zum Vergleich: "Herbstversion" von Seite 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Hab hier mal ein Bild von der Qlimax 2007 in Holland. 

Geschossen mit Sony-Ericsson K800i - Landschaftsmodus - BestPic, verkleinert auf 1024x768.

EG


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Geknipst mit: Fujifilm Finepix F40fd
Geknipst wo: zuhause 
Geknipst wann: heute, vor ~10min (vor diesem Posting)
Bearbeitet: mit Paint neu abgespeichert, da die Original Datei mit 1,91MB zu groß für den Anhang ist (erlaubt sind 1,91MB)
Kommentar: ich mag s/w


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein Bild von der Qlimax 2007 in Holland.
> 
> Geschossen mit Sony-Ericsson K800i - Landschaftsmodus - BestPic, verkleinert auf 1024x768.
> 
> EG



Bilder, in denen Laser festgehalten werden, sind einfach unglaublich lecker


----------



## X_SXPS07 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Hier sind ein paar Bilder:
Sind von einem Freund gemacht (ja ich habe sein Einverständnis  )

1.Bild: Handykamera der NokiaN70
2.Bild: Canon DIGITAL IXUS 860 IS schwarz-Weißfilter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar Bilder:
> Sind von einem Freund gemacht (ja ich habe sein Einverständnis  )
> 
> 1.Bild: Handykamera der NokiaN70
> 2.Bild: Canon DIGITAL IXUS 860 IS schwarz-Weißfilter



Sehr gut festgehalten. Schade um die bescheidene Bildqualität. Ich suche nämlich einen neuen Desktophintergrund


----------



## X_SXPS07 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Hier ist nochmal ein LINK den mein Freund mir gegeben hat als er gelesen hat das du seine Bilder gut findest ***
Das andere gibt es leider nicht besser...Handycam (Auf meinem und seinem sieht das doch gar nicht so bescheiden aus, also 1280x1024, was hast denn für einen Bildschirm?)


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

So, mal wieder ein wenig was von mir.
Entstanden ist es letzten Sonntag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Per Klick gibt es das 1680p Bild 
War so frei und hab ganz dezent nen Wasserzeichen eingesetzt.


----------



## StellaNor (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Mhmmm schön, da kommen bei mir die ersten Frühlungsgefühle auf.
Tolles Foto 

Hier oben ists mal wieder dunkel und grau.


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

So, dann kommt mal was von mir.

Cam war eine:Maginon DC5500 mit 5MP wurde nicht bearbeitet. Hab auch nichts an der Cam verstellt.

Ort ist der Preikestolen in Norwegen. War an Pfingsten 2007.


----------



## darksplinter (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

so jetz ma was von mir...

alle Bilder wurden mit einer Olympus C-5060 gemacht

1. wurde vor 4 jahren bei uns (Allgäu) in der nähe gemacht
2. wurde vor 2 jahren in kroatien gemacht
3.      "                              "
4.      "                              "
5.      "                              "
6.      "                              "
7.      "                              "
8. wurde vor1 jahr auf dem flug nach phoenix gemacht
9. wurde vor 1 jahr im arizona desert museum gemacht
10. wurde vor 1 jahr am Grand CAnyon gemacht


----------



## darksplinter (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

11. wurde vor 1 jahr am Grand CAnyon gemacht
12. wurde vor1 jahr im sea world in san diego gemacht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



darksplinter schrieb:


> so jetz ma was von mir...
> 
> alle Bilder wurden mit einer Olympus C-5060 gemacht



Springst du auf Bild 3 so elegant ins Wasser?

So, damit der Thread nicht so reagiert, wie wochelang gelegene Bananen, die langsam braun werden:


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 23.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview, damit das Betrachten erträglicher wird.
_ Kommentar:_ Mit dem bloßen Augen konnte man nicht mal erkennen, dass darin drei Insassen waren. Hoch lebe der Telezoom 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 
Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_  Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_  Geknipst wann:_ 23.03.2008
_  Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview, damit das Betrachten erträglicher wird.
_  Kommentar:_ Der ICE rauschte an mir vorbei. So ließ ich einfach mal den Finger auf dem Auslöser. Serienbilder ahoi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_         Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_  Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_  Geknipst wann:_ 23.03.2008
_  Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview, damit das Betrachten erträglicher wird.
_  Kommentar:_ Eine kleinere Air Berlin-Maschine. Die Hitzewellen von den Turbinen sind heiß (hoho, Wortspiel).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_         Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_  Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_  Geknipst wann:_ 23.03.2008
_  Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview, damit das Betrachten erträglicher wird.
_  Kommentar:_ Der Brecher unter den Flugzeugen. Die Air France setzte mit ordentlich Gebrüll zur Landung an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_         Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_  Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_  Geknipst wann:_ 23.03.2008
_  Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview, damit das Betrachten erträglicher wird.
_  Kommentar:_ Nun noch eine größere Lufthansa. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren wirklich fürn Quark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Mal wieder verschlug es mich, dank meiner Freundin, zum Düsseldorfer Flughafen. Mit ein paar mehr Kenntnissen dieser Kamera waren wir auf allen Besucherterrassen, welche man zum einmaligen Preis von 2,20 Euro benutzen darf.

Nun die harte Materie. Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 30.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview.
_ Kommentar:_ Ein Airbus A319 in weiter Ferne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 30.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview.
_ Kommentar:_ Die British Airways-Maschine im Anflug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 30.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview.
_ Kommentar:_ Ein Airbus 321 macht sich vom Staub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 30.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview.
_ Kommentar:_ Die LTU-Maschine setzt nach langer Reise zur Landung an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Geknipst mit:_ Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
_ Geknipst wo:_ Düsseldorfer Flughafen
_ Geknipst wann:_ 30.03.2008
_ Bearbeitet:_ Resize mit Irfanview.
_ Kommentar:_ Ein Polizeihelikopter flog sehr nah an der gierigen Fotografenmeute entlang und setzte geschmeidig auf.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Mal kurz so eine Frage offtopic an dich Wannseesprinter: Die Canon EOS 400D ist die zu empfehlen? Will sie mir auch holen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Ot zurück: Ja, kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen. Für mehr Genuss im Telezoom-Bereich empfehle ich dir das oben genannten Objektiv, welches im Preis/Leistung momentan unschlagbar ist.

Für weitere Frage bitte per PM anschreiben. Danke.


----------



## darksplinter (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

@ Wannseesprinter: Ne das ist mein kleiner Bruder^^


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Mir ist grade eingefallen das ich hier auch noch ein paar Bilder habe.
Gemacht wurden die vor ca 2 Wochen  mit einer Fuji FinePix S2  Pro und nem kleinen Tamron Teleobjektiv.
Hab die mal in voller Auflösung drangehängt, einfach nur klicken.
Danke an PCTFlux für den tollen Service! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Da ich jetzt endlich meine Canon EOS 400D habe (danke an Wannseesprinter für die Beratung ) hab ich auch mal ein bisschen geknippst:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55 
Geknipst wo: Trier, Porta Nigra
Geknipst wann: 21.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resized





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Trier, Rückseite der Kathedrale   
Geknipst wann: 21.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resized





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Frankfurt, Nidda Gelände
Geknipst wann: 20.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resized


----------



## exxe (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

war heut mit meiner PowerShot S3 IS bei meinem onkel im garten

das eine ist ein brunnen, das andere ne bunte spiegelnde kugel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Nun von mir auch wieder frisches Fleisch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 29.03.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Die Bottroper Faultürme bei Nacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 29.03.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: An einem warmen Tag auf der Terrasse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Düsseldorf
Geknipst wann: 08.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Der Start einer Maschine bei bescheidenen Lichtverhältnissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 20.03.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Die Gothic 3-Figur bei näherer Betrachtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Gelsenkirchen - Schalke
Geknipst wann: 23.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Spieler Ernst des FC Schalke 04. Erstes Training mit neuen Trainern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Gelsenkirchen - Schalke
Geknipst wann: 23.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Torhüter Neuer mit vollen Körpereinsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Gelsenkirchen - Schalke
Geknipst wann: 23.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Spieler Westermann in ruhigen Phasen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS + Hama UV-Filter
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 20.03.2008
Bearbeitet: Resize und Schärfung mit Irfanview.
Kommentar: Darf hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen: Meine Sammlung der PCGH-Hefte


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Geknipst mit: Nokia N80 (Auflösung: Max, Einstellung: Auto)
Geknipst wo: Jena (genauer das Saaleufer)
Geknipst wann: 01.05.2008 (mit schon ordendlich Promille im Blut  )
Bearbeitet: nein


----------



## EGThunder (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Bild 1:
Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson K800i; Landschafts-Modus
Geknipst wo: Riezlern Österreich
Geknipst wann: 05.01.2008 um 16:41 Uhr

Bild 2:
Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson K800i; Landschafts-Modus
Geknipst wo: Prag Tschechien
Geknipst wann: 03.02.2008 um 16:27 Uhr

Bild 3:
Geknipst mit: Panasonic DMC - FZ1
Geknipst wo: Qlimax Holland
Geknipst wann: 17.11.2007

Alle Bilder wurden auf 1024x768 verkleinert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## X_SXPS07 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Mal was neues von mir: 

Beide Bilder sind leicht mit Photoshop bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eine alte Zielscheibe auf unserem Bogenschießplatz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Gleis in Lohr


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

*X_SXPS07*: beide Bilder sehen klasse aus. Ist es das Kit-Objektiv oder ein anderes? Kann gerade nicht in die Exifs einsehen. Bei beiden hätte ich jedoch die Schärfe ein klitzekleines bisschen nach hinten verschoben. Ich finde das klasse, wenn die Schärfe mittig vom Bild festgehalten wird. Geschmackssache


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Ist das Kit-Objektiv. Ich habe ab und zu noch mit der Schärfe ein bisschen zukämpfen, könnte teils besser sein klar, aber ich fange auch erst an richtig zu fotografieren (nicht zu knipsen) und ich denke das ich das noch lernen werde. Aber danke für das Lob


----------



## X_SXPS07 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Ich frische diesen Thread mal wieder auf  Wo bleiben die anderen weit aus begabteren Fotografen ala Thilo

Bild 1:
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Frankfurt
Geknipst wann: 20.04.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Ein Schmetterling (keine Ahnung welche Art  )

Bild 2:
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Auf einem feldweg
Geknipst wann: 05.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Umweltverschmutzung...

Bild 3: 
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz
Geknipst wann: 07.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: 2 Sekunden Belichtungszeit in einer Unterführung

Bild 4:
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Am Rhein in Mainz
Geknipst wann: 07.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar:Ein kleiner "Strand"


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Das Bild in der Unterführung gefällt mir. Gibts das auch noch größer als Wallpaper? Die anderen sind auch nciht schlecht, aber Bild 3 ist einfach mein Favorit


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Das Bild in der Unterführung gefällt mir. Gibts das auch noch größer als Wallpaper? Die anderen sind auch nciht schlecht, aber Bild 3 ist einfach mein Favorit



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Vielleicht wärst du ja so nett das ganze als Wallpaper zur verfügung zu stellen. Vielleicht in 1440x900? Wäre echt klasse von dir. 


Gruß


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Kein Problem. Mach ich gerne, bin ja froh das euch die Bilder Gefallen 
Ich denke mit 3888x2592 kann jeder leben  Hab es grad als ZIP-File angehängt weil sonst wäre es zu groß.


----------



## xTc (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Vielen Dank für's Foto hochladen.
Hab mir deine Foto's bei DevianArt angesehen. Das mit dem Kippenfilter finde ich richtig schick. Machst echt gute Fotos


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Kommentar: Ein Schmetterling (keine Ahnung welche Art  )


Ist ein Tagpfauenauge, würde ich sagen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

@yTc: Danke...ich bemühe mich immer besser zu werden 

@Adrenalize: Man lernt nie aus..war der erste Schmetterling den ich dieses Jahr gesehen habe.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Du hast das Kit-Objektiv ja richtig ausgereizt, X_SXPS07 

Nun etwas Frischfleisch meinerseits.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 11.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Farbe angepasst, mit Irfanview geschrumpft und etwas geschärft.
Kommentar: Ich nenne das Bild "A long day". Gestern gab's ein feines Frühstück und der 3,66m x 0,91m Pool nahm auch einige Zeit in Anspruch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
Geknipst wo: Bottrop
Geknipst wann: 11.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Mit Irfanview geschrumpft und etwas geschärft.
Kommentar: Das Grün beginnt zu sprießen. Also schnell die Kamera raus und die Schönheit festhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
 Geknipst wo: Hennef
 Geknipst wann: 03.05.2008
 Bearbeitet: Mit Irfanview geschrumpft und etwas geschärft.
 Kommentar: Eine sehr alte Kirche bei meinen Bekannten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 55-250 IS
 Geknipst wo: Bottrop
 Geknipst wann: 11.05.2008
 Bearbeitet: Mit Irfanview geschrumpft und etwas geschärft.
 Kommentar: Ein Klassiker. Flottes Wasser mit einem Superzoom festgehalten


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Morgen kommt meine Nikon D40. Da ich zu den absoluten n00bs im DSLR-Bereich gehöre, mich aber für die Makrofotografie interessiere, hab ich eine Frage.

Taugen die Zwischenringe (oftmals bei ebay angeboten) für einen Start, oder soll ich besser gleich für ein entsprechendes Objektiv sparen?


----------



## HeNrY (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Was ich so gelesen habe, reichen zum kurzen Reinschnuppern Zwischenringe, allerdings kommt man damit erstens nicht an ein 1:1 Abbildungsverhätlnis heran und ferner hat man nicht die Schärfe eines richtigen Makroobjektives.

Daher würde ich persönlich bei starkem Interesse lieber auf ein passendes Objektiv sparen. Imho sind die Nikonobjektive auch billiger als die Canons


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Kann man bei den Canon Digi-SLRs eigentlich alte Objektive wiederverwenden? Ich hab noch eine alte Eos 500 hier mit Canon 35-80mm AF vornedran...


----------



## Oliver (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Nikon D70 + 24-120mm 1:3,5-5,6
Saalfelden, Österreich

09.-12.05.08


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

Danke Henry, ich denke dann sind 20 Euro für so ein Set ersteinmal gut angelegt. Ich werde mich wegen eines geeigneten Objektivs mal schlau machen. Vermutlich brauche ich Autofokus zum Beispiel bei Makro gar nicht, so dass ich etwas freier in der Auswahl bin.


----------



## BigBadBoss (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Taugen die Zwischenringe (oftmals bei ebay angeboten) für einen Start, oder soll ich besser gleich für ein entsprechendes Objektiv sparen?


Die taugen schon was, nur kommt es auch auf das Objektiv an, welches du damit benutzen willst. Manche Objektive sind auch im Nahbereich ganz gut, andere eher schlecht. Und diese Schwäche im Nahbereich würdest du mit einem Zwischenring noch verstärken. Richtige Makroobjektive sind dagegen im Nahbereich immer gut, manchmal sogar besser als im Fernbereich. Ein Nachteil ist auch, dass du mit einem Zwischenring nicht mehr bis Unendlich fokussieren kannst. Aus einem Fokusbereich von 40cm bis unendlich wird dann mit einem Zwischenring zum Beispiel 15cm bis 100cm (die Zahlen hab ich mir jetzt natürlich ausgedacht, aber die Richtung stimmt  ). Mit einem Makroobjektiv geht es dagegen immer von ganz nah bis unendlich.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kann man bei den Canon Digi-SLRs eigentlich alte Objektive wiederverwenden? Ich hab noch eine alte Eos 500 hier mit Canon 35-80mm AF vornedran...


Ja das Objektiv passt an alle Canon DSLRs. Nur den Brennweitenberich finde ich nicht ganz so interessant. 35mm sind nämlich an einer DSLR mit APS-Sensor überhaupt kein Weitwinkel mehr. Deswegen würde ich zumindest die Kamera zusammen mit einem Kitobjektiv kaufen. Die fangen bei 18mm an und das ist schon ein akzeptables Weitwinkel.


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

@ BigBadBoss - danke für die Erläuterung


----------



## HeNrY (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht?)*

So, ich hab dann auch mal ein paar Bilder ausgegraben 

Geschossen wurden die ersten beiden Bilder am 1. Mai, das dritte am 4. Mai und die anderen gestern.
Das Arbeitstier war in allen Fällen eine EOS 400D in Kombination mit einer Festbrennweite, 50mm f/1.8. Die EXIFs sind erhalten geblieben. (Sucht mal bei den Firefox-Addons nach FxIF  )

Beim ersten Pic war mir mehr oder weniger langweilig und da hab ich so einen kleinen Knirps geknipst - nennen wir es mal unbeschwerte Kindheit 
Das zweite Pic... jaja... gib niemals deine Cam aus der Hand, sonst wirst du im unmöglichstem Moment geknipst  (Standen da beim Swinging Hannover Event bzw. bei der Mucke am Ballhof).
Auf dem dritten Bild sind unsere beiden Pferde zu sehen.
Und die letzten zeigen die Katze "Purzel" von meinem Onkel bzw. meiner Tante, waren da zum Spargelessen, das war lecker 

#E#
Übrigens, jaa, ich muss bei vielen Bildern noch ein wenig abblenden, aber die Erfahrung kommt ja mit der Zeit...


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Mai 2008)

Chinesischer Garten in FFM... hatte schon lange nicht mehr eine so entspannende Mittagspause. Sehr empfehlenswert und vorallem kein Eintrittspreis.

Bilder wurden mit meinem N73 gemacht. Wurden nicht nachbearbeitet nur gedreht mehr nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bearbeitet mit dem N73




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab noch mehr aber das hochladen dauert mir zu lange hab nur T-Mobile und mein HSDPA funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## xxBass_tixx (14. Mai 2008)

So, ich will auch mal ein kleines Bildchen los werden.
Kamera: Sony Cybershot DSC-T5
Ort: Bodensee
Datum:07.07.2007

Einstellung: Automatisch von der Kamera
Beabeitung: KEINE!!!
Obwohl gegen die Sonne wirkt das Bild sehr schön. Die Kamera ist der Burner. Damit kann man auch auf 5cm nahe Tiere fotografieren (leider ist das Bild etwas zu groß um es up zu loaden


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2008)

Kamera: Konica-Minolta  Z10 (3MP)
Bearbeitet: kann man das essen? 
Ort: unser Balkon (Dresden)
Datum: öh.. 20. Juli 07


----------



## myvendetta (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Canon EOS400D 55-200m
Aufnahme Ort: Raum Köln/Bonn

Bearbeitet mit:

Photomatrix Pro => Erzeugung der HDRs & Tonemapping
Photoshop        => Tonwertkorrektur, Farbbalance, Fotofilter

Ich denke man sieht, dass einigen Bildern noch eine Generalüberholen fehlt.

greetz, myvendetta


----------



## dekra54 (15. Mai 2008)

Habe hier auch ein, wie ich finde, gelungenes Foto, welches ich mit meinem Nokia N73 aufgenommen habe.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Mai 2008)

@myvendetta:
Naja, bei dem Objektiv hast du aber geschwindelt, da steht was anderes in den EXIFs 
Trotzdem schöne Bilder


----------



## grK (15. Mai 2008)

Schade, dass ich von solchen Threads nur durch den Newsletter erfahre .. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, hier ein paar Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2008)

Holy moly, das letzte Bild herrscht aber böse...


----------



## HeNrY (15. Mai 2008)

Seeeeehr geil


----------



## grK (16. Mai 2008)

Danke


----------



## guntergeh (16. Mai 2008)

So nun möchte ich auch mal ein paar meiner Bilder hier posten.

Wurden alle mit einem Sony Ericsson K800i bzw. K750i aufgenommen.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Mai 2008)

Schließe mich auch mal an:

Nikon D50 als Kamera, Objektive stehen bei den Bildern.
So gut wie nix bearbeitet. Wenn, dann kleine automatische Korrekturen via ACDSee

Irland / 2006 (Sigma 18-200mm)
Bild 1 - 4


Prag / 2007 (Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 EX)
Bild 5 + 6

Wilhelma / 2007  (Sigma 50-150mm 2.8 EX HSM)
Bild 9 - 10

Musik, diverse Bands und Gigs (Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 EX)


Viel Spass damit 

Comments erwünscht

MfG Pascal


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2008)

grK schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich von solchen Threads nur durch den Newsletter erfahre ..



Es gab dazu übrigens auch Promos auf der PCGH-Main. Insofern musst Du nur die Augen auf halten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> So nun möchte ich auch mal ein paar meiner Bilder hier posten. Wurden alle mit einem Sony Ericsson K800i bzw. K750i aufgenommen.



Da sind echt ein paar schicke Pics bei. Respekt.


----------



## guntergeh (17. Mai 2008)

Danke Thilo.

Hab gleich mal noch paar rangehängt.


----------



## Punked (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier auch mal ein Bild von mir , geschossen von einer Canon Digital IXUS 950, und unbearbeitet.

MFG Punked


----------



## *mrc (17. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar extrem nachbearbeitet, ich finde es trotzdem toll, macht sich super als wallpaper! 

Sony DSC-L1 (nicht besonderes also ^^)


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Mai 2008)

Hier mal wieder zwei Bilder von mir:

Bild 1:
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz, Hafen
Geknipst wann: 16.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Bild 1:
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz, auf einer Verkehrsinsel
Geknipst wann: 16.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: 30 Sekunden habe ich auf einer Verkehrsinsel verbracht um das Foto zumachen


----------



## Imens0 (17. Mai 2008)

Die Bilder von den vorbeifahrenden Autos sind einfach geil!!!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Mai 2008)

Danke  Finde ich auch deshalb mache ich sie auch immer wieder  Demnächst wenn ich mal ein gescheites Stativ habe gehe ich noch mal los


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Alle Bilder:

Wo: Ilsede (kennt das wer?) (ausm Fenster)
Wann: Heute (17.05.08)
Bearbeitet: Verkleinert
Kamera: Sony Cybershot DSC-W100 8.1MP/Carl Zeiss Objektiv

Alle einmal in 1024x768 und einmal mit vollen 8.1 MP als .zip Datei

@ alle die bei meinem PC-Tagebuch gemeckert haben: JA! ich habe eine neue Kamera.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2008)

so par Fotos von mir... 
Bild Nr 1: mmh ka von wann iwann letzten Herbst oder Winter!
Ausblick auf den Leipziger Zoo bzw ist der hinter dem Gebäude also eig sieht man nix vom zoo

Bild Nr2: war diesen Winter im Februar bei uns mit Blick aufs Dorf, am Nachmittag 

Bild NR 3 und 4 sind auch vom selben Tag nur war da noch die Sonne da

aufgenommen mit ner Canon PowerShot A720 IS
und ist nix verändert glaube ich.. bin net so der Photospop Pro


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder was Neues von mir 

1. Gestatten, Rudi die Raupe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Verfallene Bäckerei (in HDR)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Notausgang (Tja, wo nur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Evil Windmill (Hitchcock lässt grüßen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Straßen von Lissabon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

@ thilo: ist das letzte bild leicht gestreckt? oder ist/war die frau echt so "breit"? 

*edit*

ups... vllt hätte ich noch anmerken sollen, dass die fotos echt gelungen sind...


----------



## NoNo!se (19. Mai 2008)

Der Stralsunder Hafen bei Nacht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> @ thilo: ist das letzte bild leicht gestreckt? oder ist/war die frau echt so "breit"?



Nein, das ist mit 10mm (x1,5 Cropfaktor) aufgenommen. Da sieht man am Bildrand leicht gestaucht aus


----------



## HeNrY (19. Mai 2008)

Sehr coole Bilder - besonderes gefällt mir die Raupe


----------



## maaaaatze (19. Mai 2008)

So jetzt hab ich auch ma en bisschen was für euch 


 Wann: Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr
 Bearbeitet: nein
 Kamera:  verschiedene, sind von mir und Freunde

Wo: Irgendwo ziwschen Schweden und Deutschland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo: Preikestolen in Norwegen - Da wos 650 Meter Senkrecht runtergeht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo: Preikestolen in Norwegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo: Auf der shoppingmeile in Oslo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo: In der nähe von Flamm (Norwegen) Kjosfossen Wasserfall - Freierfall 93Meter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr noch andere wollt müsst ihrs sagen. Hab nochn paar.


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2008)

Ich brauch ein Teleobjektiv und vorher erst noch ne eigene Kamera 

Nikon D70 + Nikon 105mm 1:2,8

Ort: Fürth


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Teleobjektiv und vorher erst noch ne eigene Kamera
> 
> Nikon D70 + Nikon 105mm 1:2,8
> 
> Ort: Fürth



Wenn du momentan eine D70 in Benutzung hast, willst du dann bei Nikon bleiben?
Wenn ja, wäre eine neue D80 oder eine gebrauchte D200 interessant.

Zum Thema Teleobjektiv:
Bei meiner D50 habe ich von Sigma ein 50-150mm Tele mit einer 2.8er Lichtstärke und Ultraschallmotor (HSM)
Preis / Leistung ist 1A
Teuer ist es auch nicht (ca. 500 - 600  )
und die Größe der Optik ist ebenfalls gut

Mein Onkel hat an seiner Canon ein 70-200er von Sigma (2.8) und ist damit sehr zufrieden (das gibts auch für Nikon, vlt eine meiner nächsten Anschaffungen - liegt zwischen 700,- und 800,-)

Direkt von Nikon gibt es auch ein 70-200er (2.8), wird von vielen hoch gelobt.
ABER der Preis ist mit fast 2000,- weit oben. Da ist die Frage, ob man ein Nikkor in der Preisklasse wirklich braucht.

MfG Pascal


----------



## StellaNor (22. Mai 2008)

Auf dem Rückweg von der Klink nach Hause habe ich ein paar Bilder mit meiner neuen D40 gemacht. Aller Anfang ist schwer,
aber schon jetzt nach nur wenigen Bilder ist für mich klar, dass das Kit-Objektiv mich total einschränkt. So werde
ich mich nach einem Tele umsehen, dass mir eventuell auch eine Macro-Funktion bietet. Und selbst 18mm sind
mir zu wenig für den Weitwinkelbereich.

Ein Teil der verträumten Schleswiger Altstadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grille rechts ist mir beim Knippsen leider entgangen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puste(kuchen)blume und Andere - In Schleswig findest gerade die Landesgartenschau statt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich altes Stiefmütterchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wahrzeichen der ehemaligen Landeshauptstadt Schleswig - St. Petri Dom (1134 Baubeginn) zu Schleswig mit dem berühmten Bordsholmer Altar (Brüggemann Altar) beherrscht die Altstadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick aus meinem Fenster - zwischen Holm (zweitältester Siedlungsplatz nach Haithabu), Stadthafen und Altstadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Mai 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=15068&stc=1&d=1210798504
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=15069&stc=1&d=1210798504
> 
> ...



hoi,

hast du die bilder noch in 1600x1200px?

die sehen irgendwie so gerendert aus... ich find die einfach nur geilgeilgeil


----------



## HeNrY (25. Mai 2008)

Schonmal von HDR gehört?


----------



## exxe (25. Mai 2008)

Canon PowerShot S3 SI
23.05.2008
Mercedes Tribüne, Nürburgring, GP Stecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein paar stunden früher an der nordschleife




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwichenzeitlich an der aufstellung der ADAC GT Masters




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kurz später nach einem kleinen schubser 
da schon wieder von der Tribüne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Mai 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Schonmal von HDR gehört?



tüllich, trotzdem ist mir der "rendering-effekt" noch relativ neu. das war das erste bild wo ich gesacht hab: "eeehm. ist das jetzt aus nem game oder is das real?"

nichtdestotrotz hätt ich gern die pics in größerer auflösung


----------



## darksplinter (25. Mai 2008)

> nichtdestotrotz hätt ich gern die pics in größerer auflösung


ICH auch ...bitte


----------



## BigBadBoss (25. Mai 2008)

Ein paar Tierchen  :

Botanischer Garten Bochum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zoo Duisburg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zoo Gelsenkirchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Nikon D70
Objektiv: Erdmännchen: Nikkor 18-70mm DX, alle anderen: Nikkor 70-300mm G


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2008)

BigBadBoss:

Du würdest uns allen einen riesen Gefallen tun, wenn du die Bilder hier direkt hochladen würdest. Imageshack ist einfach nur was für diejenigen, die gerade einen Teebeutel frisch in die Tasse gehangen haben. Geduld ist gefragt.

Nun wieder Futter von mir. Ich erspare mir einfach mal jegliche Details. Eine kurze Beschreibung muss reichen. Die Exifs sind einzusehen.

Bild 1-4: Ballons taumelten vor meiner Terrasse umher. Meine Gattin ließ es sich nicht nehmen, diese gekonnt abzulichten.

Bild 5: Ein interessantes Gewächs im Blumenkasten. Der Name will mir nicht einfallen.

Die grobe Körnung bei den Bilder ist Photoshop zu verdanken. Sieht aber teilweise wie gewollt aus


----------



## BigBadBoss (26. Mai 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> BigBadBoss:
> 
> Du würdest uns allen einen riesen Gefallen tun, wenn du die Bilder hier direkt hochladen würdest. Imageshack ist einfach nur was für diejenigen, die gerade einen Teebeutel frisch in die Tasse gehangen haben. Geduld ist gefragt.


Ja dast stimmt manchmal schon. Ich hatte die Bilder sogar schon hier hochgeladen. Nur dann hab ich eines davon angesehen, danach passierte mir wieder das hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/2858-todo-sammelliste-2.html#post35694
und dann war natürlich alles weg. Deswegen war ich genervt und da ich die Bilder schon bei imageshack hatte, habe ich eben die genommen  (mit Addons wie Imagebot braucht man ja nur ein paar Mausklicks und schon hat man den gesamten Bilder-Code zusammen).

Aber da ich jetzt Zeit habe werde ich das natürlich noch ändern


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ein neues Foto gemacht. War an einer Bushaltestelle als ich auf den Bus gewartet habe (was macht man da auch sonst  )


Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz
Geknipst wann: 24.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Bang0o (26. Mai 2008)

Ort: Loschwitz 
Kamera: Mein Handy
Bearbeitet: nö


----------



## der_yappi (26. Mai 2008)

Mittelmeerkreuzfahrt, Ende 2006 (ich glaub Nov. / Dez.)
Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8

Schornstein unseres "Frachters" (AIDAcara)
Bearbeitung: Umwandlung in Negativ + Komprimierung

Der Strand vom Ballermann im Winter (Zeit totgeschalgen bevor es aufs Schiff ging)
Wieder ein bissle komprimiert und in Sepia gewandelt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Juni 2008)

Solange die Tage noch warm sind:


----------



## DeathForce (1. Juni 2008)

So dann versuch ich mich hier auch mal ^^

Kamera: Fujifilm FinePix F30
Ort: Oschersleben
Bearbeitung: Mit Photoshop auf 1024x768 verkleinert


----------



## Eriz89 (1. Juni 2008)

Na dann werd ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben 

Kamera : Canon A630 (Makromodus)
Ort : zu Hause & aufm Hof ^^
Bearbeitung: keine bzw. teilweise verkleinert

was zu sehen ist sollte größtenteils klar sein.  
Das dritte Foto zeigt Wasserdampf, der aus einer Teetasse aufsteigt und das sechste Foto eine Spinne, die sich gerade eine Fliege gekrallt hat...

Greets


----------



## X_SXPS07 (1. Juni 2008)

Mal was neues von mir

Foto 1
Titel: Upcoming star
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz
Geknipst wann: 30.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Foto 2
Titel: Jump for the egg
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Mainz
Geknipst wann: 27.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (5. Juni 2008)

Sind zwar aus ziemlich verschiedenen Arten aber naja, Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht

Foto 1
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Frankfurt
Geknipst wann: 01.06.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop

Foto 2
Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: Pampa 
Geknipst wann: 08.05.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung und Resized mit Photoshop


Noch jemand anders da?


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Noch jemand anders da?



hast sie alle mit deinem ava verjagt


----------



## jetztaber (5. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Noch jemand anders da?



Ja. Ich hab leider viel zu selten Zeit für die wirklich schönen Seiten des Forums. Ich freu mich dann über die vielen tollen Bilder hier in der Ecke. Und über die Ruhe bei der Betrachtung.

Sozusagen: Über kontemplative Ruhe. Und damit das so bleibt, schreib ich hier auch nichts rein. Im Normalfall. Außer jemand meint, seine Bilder würden nicht gesehen, was gar nicht stimmt.


----------



## exa (5. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Mal was neues von mir
> 
> Foto 1
> Titel: Upcoming star
> ...



zum ersten welche messung hast du gemacht??? mittenbetont???, wenn ja wär vllt spot besser gewesen, so is das gesicht doch noch relativ dunkel...


----------



## HeNrY (6. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Sind zwar aus ziemlich verschiedenen Arten aber naja, Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht



Bei Pampa hätte ich nen leichten Fokus auf eine der Scherben sehr gemocht. Sonst sind sie schön


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> zum ersten welche messung hast du gemacht??? mittenbetont???, wenn ja wär vllt spot besser gewesen, so is das gesicht doch noch relativ dunkel...


Naja das war bei einem Konzert da hab ich halt nicht so drauf geachtet 



			
				marbus16 schrieb:
			
		

> hast sie alle mit deinem ava verjagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alle außer dich 



			
				henry schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Pampa hätte ich nen leichten Fokus auf eine der Scherben sehr gemocht. Sonst sind sie schön



Danke...ja hast recht das es besser gewesen wäre wenn die eine/vordere Scharf gewesen wäre...habe glaube noch irgendwo ein Bild wo nur eine Scherbe drauf ist...ahja hier, der Fokus hätte vl die ganze Scherbe treffen sollen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Juni 2008)

Da sich nun einige neue Bilder in meinem Archiv befinden, möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.

Alle Bilder wurden mit einer Canon Eos 400D und dem EFS 55-250 IS Objektiv geschossen.

Bild 1: Was zum Geier ist das? Gestern gesichtet aber zuvor noch nie gesehen.

Bild 2: Kohle von ihrer schönsten Seite.

Bild 3: Mal was anderes. Großer Vordergrund mit interessantem Lichtspiel.

Alle Bilder wurden mit Auto-Contrast, -Color und -Level bei Photoshop leicht verdaulich gemacht.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Juni 2008)

Was ist das für ein Vieh auf dem ersten Bild?^^ Sieht lustig aus 

War gestern in Frankfurt. Wollte dort in der KIA Arena Fußball schauen und vorher noch Revolverheld lauschen. Leider hat es irgendwann angefangen zu regnen  Naja so habe ich nur das Konzert und ersten 15 Minuten gesehen 
Das ist dabei raus bekommen....dafür bräuchte man eigentlich ein Tele so muss man halt die Elbogen bemühen 

Alle Bilder wurden wir ihr es schon kennt mit der Canon Eos 400D und dem EF-S 18-55 gemacht und wie unschwer zu erkennen auch noch in Photoshop bearbeitet


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Juni 2008)

Hey, Cell-Shading aufm Konzert  Ihr habt keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich da für ein Tier aufgeschnappt habe? Ich rieche schon die X-Akten...


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Juni 2008)

Würde mich mal erkundigen vielleicht hast du eine neue Art entdeckt und dann bekommst du auch nen Wikipedia Eintrag


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal erkundigen vielleicht hast du eine neue Art entdeckt und dann bekommst du auch nen Wikipedia Eintrag



hmm, dürfte nett klingen, am ende dann "wannseepsrinterus"


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Juni 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ihr habt keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich da für ein Tier aufgeschnappt habe? Ich rieche schon die X-Akten...


Naja irgendso ein Nachtfalter oder Schwärmer/Motte halt. Welche der gefühlten 2000 Arten es genau ist darfst du selber rausfinden.

Am x-Aktigsten find ich ja immer noch Death's-head Hawkmoth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Juni 2008)

Nice 

Hab hier mal was neues weiß allerdings nicht wie ich es bewerten soll, mir gefällt es zwar aber was denkt ihr dazu?

Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 400D + EF-S 18-55
Geknipst wo: In einem Kaff
Geknipst wann: 09.06.2008
Bearbeitet: Färbung, beschnitten und Resized mit Photoshop
Kommentar: ------


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juni 2008)

Schade, kein Eintrag in irgendein Naturlexikon etc. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein *Taubenschwänzchen*.

Der Falter mit dem unheimlichen Blick soll gerne Balkons mit reicher Bepflanzung anfliegen - trifft zu 

Nochmal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Es schaut mich auch immer an. Scheu war es keinesfalls, was mich ja zudem stutzig machte.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (11. Juni 2008)

Och schade ich habe schon für dich die Daumen gedrückt 
Also Ähnlichkeit mit einer Taube will ich dem nicht zusprechen


----------



## guntergeh (14. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder was neues.

Erstes Bild ist vor kapp 2 jahren in Abenddämmerung entstanden.

Es wurde noch etwas bearbeitet um die Stimmung hervorzuheben.
Aufgenommen wurde das Bild glaub ich mit dem Sony Ericsson K800i.

Das zweite Bild ist die Elstertalbrücke bei Jocketa. Die Brücke ist nach der Göltzschtalbrücke, welche nur 15km entfernt liegt, die zweitgrößte Ziegelbrücke der Welt. Und zwar in der Perspektive von unten nach oben. Aufgenommen mit dem Sony Ericsson K850i.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Juni 2008)

Das zweite ist Nice! Ich wusste erst gar nicht was das sein soll, trotz deiner Beschreibung


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

da ich hier schon einige geniale Fotos gesehen habe, musste ich auch mal wieder in meiner Fotokiste kramen 

das 1. Foto stammt vom Eingangsbereich einer Gärtnerei !!  an welcher ich mit dem Fahrrad vorbei fuhr, als ich mich im August 2006 2 tage nach ITALIEN schindete (200km/Tag )

das 2. Foto stammt von der gleichen Reise , es ist das Tor zu einer Kirche in Reggio nel Emilia

das 3. Foto ist die neue Autobahnüberfahrt in Reggio nel Emilia.
der Kontrast wurde leicht angehoben.

Kamera Foto 1-3 = CASIO EXZ-750; jpeg 90%-95%

Foto 4 zeigt die guten Deutschkenntnisse in der Österreichischen Gastronomie  
Wien 17.11.2006; Finepix s7000

Foto 5 zeigt eine 60W Glühbirne bei Blende 8 und kürzester Belichtung die bei meiner Cam einstellbar ist (1/10000)
Wien 14.01.2007; Finepix s7000

Foto 6 zeigt das Blatt einer Yukka Palme gegen das Sonnenlicht abgelichtet
Schwaz/Tirol 17.02.2007; Finepix s7000; Bildzuschnitt

Foto 7 tropische Eidechse im Haus des Meeres in Wien
Wien 24.03.2007; Finepix s7000

Foto 8 Gartenbauausstellung HBLA Schönbrunn
Wien(Schönbrunn) 31.05.2007; Finepix s7000

.....

lg Klemens


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. Juni 2008)

Hier mal was neues von mir wurden alle in Niederwiesen am 14.5 bzw 15.5 auf unsere Abschlussfahrt gemacht. Kamera ist wie immer die Canon 400D mit dem 18-55mm vorne drauf 

Schaut sie euch an und sagt was


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

Das Kornfeld sieht sehr genial aus. Das hätt ich gerne ^^.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. Juni 2008)

Wie du willst das haben? So haben zum "downloaden"?


----------



## HeNrY (15. Juni 2008)

War es sehr windig, oder hast du die Verwacklungsunschärfe nachträglich eingefügt?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (16. Juni 2008)

Nein es war eigentlich überhaupt nicht windig. Falls du das am Horizont meinst ist noch nachträglich eingefügt weil es sonst etwas angehackt aussehen würde


----------



## HeNrY (16. Juni 2008)

Nee, wegen des verwischten Weizens ;D


----------



## exa (16. Juni 2008)

naja, ich halt aus 2 bildbereichen zusammengefügt, iwie muss man das bearbeiten, da die übergänge sonst sehr offensichtlich wären, geht besser, aber is schon ok so


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juni 2008)

Ja, bei so Übergängen muss man etwas tricksen. Beispiel siehe unten. Das Foto ist nicht von mir btw.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (16. Juni 2008)

Joar tricksen muss man...ich habs jetzt verwischt damit man das nicht so sieht aber wie es bei den zwei beispielen geamcht wurde kp sieht aber gut bzw. besser aus als bei meinen...


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juni 2008)

Das rechte bild ist da afaik garnicht geschnitten und das Linke hab ich selbst zusammengefriemelt. Aber deins ist ungleich schwerer mit dem Getreide, bei meinem waren im Hintergrund ja wieder Wiesen.
Im Grunde muss man da sehr weit reinzommen und es so genau wie möglich markieren zum cutten, wenns fransig wird ganz dezent mit Blur bearbeiten oder mit dem Schwammtool verwischen, aber nur auf einem sehr dünnen Bereich, denn wenns zuviel ist, sieht man die unscharfe Spur nacher zu deutlich. Der Übergang Boden/Himmel ist ja eine markante Trennlinie und wird optisch stark wahrgenommen.

Aber in Photoshop und Co. kann man echt viel machen, es gibt ja tonnenweise Tutorials im Netz für Bildbearbeitung. Die Kunst ist, darauf zu kommen, was man mit welchen Filtern und Wizards alles machen kann.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Juni 2008)

Sollte mich vielleicht noch mal dransetzten und versuchen es zu verbessern


New one - Ist ein anderes Feld wie das auf dem davor aber egal. Gestern gemacht, Kamera Daten bleiben gleich..


----------



## HeNrY (18. Juni 2008)

Den Übergang Himmel - Weizen meine ich gar nicht ;D
Sondern der Weizen an sich ist so verwischt.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (18. Juni 2008)

Aso  Hab es wohl mal wieder komplett verrafft 
Der war schon so...


----------



## korfe (21. Juni 2008)

Hab auch mal ein bißchen gebastelt!

Aufgenommen mit deiner Sony DSC W 5 und bearbeitet mit Microsoft Photo Suite 2006!

Wurde aus fünf Bildern gebastelt!


----------



## Imens0 (21. Juni 2008)

hammer!!! ich konnte keinen übergang erkennen


----------



## klefreak (21. Juni 2008)

so, nun die restlichen Fotos zu meinem Post von letztens 

Foto 9
2x Eurofighter 1x Saab 105
02.06.2008 Wien
Fuji Finepix s7000
"Bildzuschnitt"

Foto 10
Gloriette Schloss Schönbrunn (beim Frühjahrskonzert der Wiener Philharmoniker) 
03.06.2008 Wien
Fuji Finepix s7000

Foto 11
Betrieb ohne Profi (ist das der Hilfsarbeitermodus??)
05.06.2008 Pflanzenbauexkursion NÖ
Fuji Finepix s7000

Foto 12
Tomatenblüten
05.06.2008 Pflanzenbauexkursion NÖ
Fuji Finepix s7000

Foto 13
------------
05.06.2008 Permakulturhof NÖ
Fuji Finepix s7000


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. Juni 2008)

Imens0 schrieb:


> hammer!!! ich konnte keinen übergang erkennen


Ich finde schon das man den Übergang sieht, jedenfalls am Himmel das es dort teilweise etwas dunkeler wird, aber nichts so trotz ist das Bild sehr gut


----------



## SeloX (21. Juni 2008)

hab auch mal versucht ein paar halbwegs anständige bilder hinzubekommen. ich muss aber auch leider dazu sagen, dass meine kamera nicht so gut ist und ich somit nur begrenzte möglichkeiten hatte. habe alle aufnahmen mit einer Nikon Coolpix L3 gemacht und noch ein wenig mit paint shop pro x überarbeitet.

bild1
ort: blick aus meinem hotel in nendaz, schweiz
datum: 30.6.2007

bild2
ort: blick auf den genfer see in vevey, schweiz
datum: 4.7.2007

bild3
ort: aussichtpunkt in montreux, schweiz
datum: 4.7.2007


----------



## klefreak (21. Juni 2008)

korfe schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein bißchen gebastelt!
> 
> Aufgenommen mit deiner Sony DSC W 5 und bearbeitet mit Microsoft Photo Suite 2006!
> 
> Wurde aus fünf Bildern gebastelt!



Probier mal das Programm ARC SOFT PANORAMA MAKER 4 , das geht perfekt für gute Panoramen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...tbewerb-ultra-high-res-bilder.html#post148123

lg Klemens


@SeloX

Bild Nummer 2 und 3 gefallen mir gut, mit der Cam brauchst dich nicht verstecken !!
(das wichtigste ist der Fotograf  )


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2008)

Klasse Bilder bisher. Da ich heute quer durchs Ruhrgebiet gereist bin, möchte ich euch nun noch eine warme Portion davon auftischen.

Alle Bilder sind mit einer Eos 400D geknippst worden. Gewechselt wurde zwischen dem EFS 18-55 und 55-250 IS Objektiv.

Bild 1: Eine einsame Feder auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Bild 2: Der Ball wird schnell wieder ins Trockene gebracht.
Bild 3: Leider war der kleine Frosch schneller als der Fokus.
Bild 4: Landhaus in Bottrop Kirchhellen.
Bild 5: Ein etwas schlechter Mitzieher eines Autos.
Bild 6: Ein verrottetes Schild einsam im Heidesee (Bottrop).
Bild 7: Schräge Blicke am Heidesee.
Bild 8 + 9: Spielende Hunde im See. Es sind nicht meine Hunde.
Bild 10: Der Tag endet gemütlich.


----------



## korfe (22. Juni 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das man den Übergang sieht, jedenfalls am Himmel das es dort teilweise etwas dunkeler wird, aber nichts so trotz ist das Bild sehr gut



Ja,Übergänge sieht man,aber wenn man bei Sonnenuntergang fotografiert,dann ändert sich der Himmel leider sehr schnell!

Ich hätte es wegretuschieren können,aber so fand ich es einfach besser!

Und noch ein Panoramabild!

Kamera DSC Sony W 5 aus dem Stand aufgenommen!

Bild zeigt ein Huhnengrab!

Makroaufnahme mit der Sony W5!

Immer noch gleiche Kamera!

Externsteine

Moin!
Unser Hermannsdenkmal!


----------



## darksplinter (22. Juni 2008)

Hier unser Badesee....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Juni 2008)

Endlich hat meine Kamera auch wieder den Drang verspürt, neues Futter zu schlucken. Nun das Ergebnis daraus.

Bild 1: Manchmal ist Wäsche aufhängen eine bunte Angelegenheit.
Bild 2: Für das morgige Spiel die wichtigsten Farben Deutschlands 
Bild 3: Ein Junges wird von der Mutter gefüttert.
Bild 4: Das halbe Bein in Szene gesetzt. Es ist nicht meins.
Bild 5: Irgendwo bei mir um der Ecke. Eine kleine Schafherde grast fleißig die Hügel Bottrops ab. Spart den Einsatz von Leuten mit Rasenmähern.
Bild 6: In Aktion. Im Hintergrund die Flagge des FC S04.
Bild 7: Der Tetraeder über den Dächern Bottrops.


----------



## Bjoern (25. Juni 2008)

Das Foto der Autobahn (A57 bei Krefeld) ist bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt. Belichtungszeit: 20 Sekunden. Alle Fotos, außer das von der 350D und Henner, wurden mit eben dieser geschossen. 

Bei allen Bildern gibt's von mir zuerst eine Tonwertkorrektur über das Histrogramm und anschließend werden die Farben noch etwas korrigiert und etwas aufgedreht. Bild 4 wurde aus zwei Fotos zusammengebaut.

Die Mountainbike-Bilder sind in und um Nürnberg/Fürth entstanden. 

Und der Kopf ist Henner Schröder an seinem PCGH-Arbeitsplatz  
Fotografiert mit einer Canon 1Ds Mark III und einem 14mm Super-Weitwinkel-Objektiv.

Noch mehr MTB-Pics habe ich in meinem Flickr-Profil: Flickr: bjoern.gramm's Photostream

Greetz


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

400D, Kit


----------



## klefreak (26. Juni 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> 400D, Kit




was ist das???


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> was ist das???



400D = Kamera, Kit = EF-S 18-55 Kitobjektiv

falls du das Bild meinst:
Langzeitbelichtung Einflugschneise


----------



## klefreak (26. Juni 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> 400D = Kamera, Kit = EF-S 18-55 Kitobjektiv
> 
> falls du das Bild meinst:
> Langzeitbelichtung Einflugschneise




aha, eine Einflugschneise, darauf muss man erst mal kommen


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

Im Wind wogender Baum, Polfilter + Graufilter


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> aha, eine Einflugschneise, darauf muss man erst mal kommen



manche leute verstehen es erstmal nicht, wenn man ihnen erzählt, dass die hellen striche flugzeuge sein sollen...


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> 400D, Kit *BILD*



Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL
Aufnahmedatum: 2008:06:19 23:04:32
Blitz: nein
Brennweite: 70.0mm
CCD-Weite: 5.87mm
Belichtungszeit: 172.000s
Blende: f/5.0
ISO: 100
Weißabgleich: auto
Belichtungsmessung: Matrix
Belichtung: manuell
Belichtungsmodus: manuell

Hmm, die Exifs sprechen dagegen ;P

@Bild mit Polfilter
Hmm, spiel noch ein wenig mit dem Teil rum ;D


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hmm, die Exifs sprechen dagegen ;P
> 
> ...



hoppla, du hast recht - da hatte ich mein tamron drauf! (70-300 )
naja, der polfilter is nich wirklich der beste, ich hab ihn so gedreht dass der himmel am blausten wurde... 
was ich nicht verstehe, wenn ich in dieser position die kamera drehe (also filter dreht sich mit) bleibt der himmel gleich blau und reflektionen blenden wieder ein.
drehe ich dagegen den filter, bleibt der himmel nicht blau (wird sogar leicht gelb, billiger filter halt...)


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2008)

Noch ein paar mal Einflugschneise...
für alle Exif-Anschauer: Belichtungszeit zweites Bild


----------



## guntergeh (28. Juni 2008)

Kamera: Canon EOS 450D
Objektiv: 18-55mm (das standard-kit)
Motiv: Strohballen


----------



## fr33zZe (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                              Garten
Belichtungszeit:                               1/640 sec
ISO:                                                             100
Belichtungskompensierung:   -0.3
Bearbeitung:                    Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                              Garten
Belichtungszeit:                              1/500 sec
ISO:                               100
Belichtungskompensierung:   -0.3
Bearbeitung:                                       Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast, gauscher Weichzeichner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                              Garten
 Belichtungszeit:                              1/125 sec
 ISO:                                                            100
 Belichtungskompensierung:   -0.3
 Bearbeitung:                                       Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast, gauscher Weichzeichner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                              Garten
 Belichtungszeit:                              1/500 sec
 ISO:                                                            100
 Belichtungskompensierung:   -0.3
 Bearbeitung:                    Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast, gauscher Weichzeichner


alle Bilder bis jetzt aufgenommen mit Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX10 6mm Brennweite
der Rest mit Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX3 6mm Brennweite





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                               Irland, Ring of Kerry
 Belichtungszeit:                               1/500 sec
 ISO:                                                             400
 Belichtungskompensierung:   +1.0
 Bearbeitung:                                        Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo:                                                               Irland, Ring of Kerry
  Belichtungszeit:                               1/1600 sec
  ISO:                                                            400
  Belichtungskompensierung:   +1.0
  Bearbeitung:                                        Photoshop 7.0  Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit, Kontrast


alle Bilder wurden ohne Blitz aufgenommen


----------



## Air0r (28. Juni 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Kamera: Canon EOS 450D
> Objektiv: 18-55mm (das standard-kit)
> Motiv: Strohballen



tolles motiv, tolle bearbeitung!

hier noch was von mir:


----------



## BigBadBoss (28. Juni 2008)

Ein Haufen Bilder vom letzten Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch mal Probiert was Gescheites zu Fotografieren:
Alles Bilder mit einer Casio Exilim Card S770





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das noch :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juni 2008)

Mir war heute morgen langweilig (deswegen so speckig...)
Zudem hab ich auch noch einen doofen grippalen Infekt...

Exifs:
Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL (EF 50mm f/1.8 II)
Aufnahmedatum: 2008:06:29 10:52:11
Blitz: nein
Brennweite: 50.0mm
CCD-Weite: 14.78mm
Belichtungszeit: 0.0080s (1/125)
Blende: f/13.0
ISO: 100
Weißabgleich: auto
Belichtung: manuell
Belichtungsmodus: manuell


----------



## Air0r (29. Juni 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL (EF 50mm f/1.8 II)



wenn du das objektiv hast, dann würde ich gern bilder mit blende 1.8 sehn!


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juni 2008)

Mit 1.8 hab ich keine, nur 2.2 ^^
Kann gleich ein paar per Edit nachliefern.
1-3 zeigen die Katze meines Onkels.
Das vierte zeigt den Schulalltag xD


----------



## Falk (29. Juni 2008)

Zwei Bilder die heute im Botanischen Garten Erlangen entstanden sind. Kamera: Nokia E90


----------



## Air0r (29. Juni 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Mit 1.8 hab ich keine, nur 2.2 ^^



dann mach welche 
so eine große blende is doch toll.
die tiefen(un)schärfe is der hammer!

Gestern Abend am Flughafen gewesen!


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juni 2008)

1.8 ist für die meisten Sachen schon zu unscharf 

#E#
So, noch zwei aus der Reihe ;D


----------



## Bjoern (30. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe meine 350D, aber ich hasse ihren Autofokus. 
Gestern im Wald hat sie wieder ein paar schöne Schüsse vermasselt.  
Wie es sein soll und wie nicht, habe ich mal angehängt.

@Falk: Wahnsinn. Bin echt überrascht wie gut die Handy-Fotos geworden sind.

*@Air0r:* Die Bilder am Flughafen sind ja klasse geworden!! Diese Lichtbögen an der Kamera (Grundig), sind das Insekten, die das Licht reflektieren? Cooler Effekt!

Greetz


----------



## fr33zZe (30. Juni 2008)

Hier auch noch ein paar von mir...

Kamera Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX10  6mm

PS: wer die Bilder in voller Auflösung will oder die Daten(Bearbeitung usw...) wissen will -->einfach melden


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juni 2008)

@Bjoern:
Hast du einen AF-Punkt-Verbund oder einen einzelnen benutzt?


----------



## Air0r (30. Juni 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine 350D, aber ich hasse ihren Autofokus.
> Gestern im Wald hat sie wieder ein paar schöne Schüsse vermasselt.
> 
> *@Air0r:* Die Bilder am Flughafen sind ja klasse geworden!! Diese Lichtbögen an der Kamera (Grundig), sind das Insekten, die das Licht reflektieren? Cooler Effekt!
> ...



Dass der AF mal zickt is bei der 400D auch nich viel anderst 
Ja, es sind Insekten die um die Lampe schwirrten.
Grade die unscheinbaren Dinge geben oft die coolsten Bilder!
Das mit dem Biken - hast du schonmal Mitzieher probiert?
PS: Bild von der Tasche - meine Kameratasche die ich nicht mehr brauche, sollte an der 350D auch passen, will sie mir jemand abkaufen?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (3. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich lese gerne die Artikel hier, die Foto-Reihen sind klasse. Da dachte ich mir, ich melde mich endlich mal an und zeige euch meine digitalen Erguesse:

Alle Fotos wurden mit der Kompaktkamera Canon Powershot A550 gemacht und nicht nachbearbeitet (lediglich auf die schnelle mit Paint auf 25% Flaeche verkleinert).

Falls ich einen Fehler beim Einstellen mache, sagt mir bitte bescheid.

1: Lagerfeuer mit Freunden
2: Riesenrad auf dem Rummel in Braunschweig
3: Unbekannter Kuenstler am Salzgittersee
4: Himmel ueber Reinsdorf / Zwickau
5: Blume im Garten meiner Schwiegereltern

Viele Gruesse
-Flo


----------



## Bjoern (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gestern Photomatix Pro 3.0 bekommen. 
Und heute habe ich mal ein *HDR-Bild der PCGH-Redaktion* damit erstellt. 
Wie der ganze Spaß funktioniert steht in folgendem Artikel beschrieben: Windows Vista Magazin - News: Super Optik durch HDR-Technik und Tone-Mapping

Bild 1: Normal belichtetes Foto
Bild 2: Endergebnis nach der Bearbeitung mit Photomatix


Greetz


----------



## maaaaatze (3. Juli 2008)

Schöner unterschied.... aber wer sietht den wo wenn man fragen darf


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juli 2008)

Hmm, also ein wenig üben musst du mit dem Tool noch ;D


----------



## Bjoern (3. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Hmm, also ein wenig üben musst du mit dem Tool noch ;D



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Air0r (3. Juli 2008)

nimm doch sanftere, realistische einstellungen.
ich benutze photomatix als plugin für photoshop.
am anfang hab ich auch oft so hochgedreht.
man sieht sich satt und irgenwann ist es gar nicht mehr so toll... 
hier mal meine einstellungen - auf dem "realistischsten" wert


----------



## Falk (4. Juli 2008)

Das schlimmste daran ist eigentlich nur die D3, wenn sie neben einem Losrattert, weil Kollege Gramm sich im Serienbildmodus auf dem Auslöser ausruht


----------



## HeNrY (4. Juli 2008)

hrhr, bei sowas werd ich auch immer schräg angeguckt


----------



## Air0r (4. Juli 2008)

da is die 400D mit 3 FPS noch langsam dagegen... und schon die macht eindruck *g*


----------



## HeNrY (4. Juli 2008)

Cooles Foto 
Mir gefällt besonders die Komposition 
Unten dunkel, oben hell. Unten mehr warm, oben auch kalt^^


----------



## Air0r (5. Juli 2008)

.....


----------



## Bjoern (5. Juli 2008)

Die 400D ist echt ein feines Stück und eine gute Weiterentwicklung der 350D. Die 450D legt noch Einen drauf, aber da liegen die Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur Vorgängerin im Detail.

Der Schornstein-Rauch ist nice!

Die Augen der Katze kommen gut raus. Die restlichen Details verschwimmen nur etwas. 


Komme gerade vom Computec Sommerfest 
Danke für den Tipp für Photomatix. Dieses Mal habe ich mich etwas zurückgehalten mit den Reglern


----------



## Air0r (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab früher viel mit HDR gemacht.
Hat sogar mit der Kompakten angefangen, der IXUS 50 (erste 4 Bilder.)
Später dann mit der 400D (die nächsten 4).
Jetzt hab ich (endlich?) angefangen mal auf RAW umzusteigen.
Ich merke, dass ich deutlich weniger Bilder aufhebe, mehr lösche.
Man bekommt nur durch die RAW-Entwicklung (ich machs in Lightroom) schon teilweise Ergebnisse die so gut sind, dass ich grade auf HDR gar keine Lust mehr habe 
Aber üben muss ich doch noch mit RAW... (letzte 2 Bilder)


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab hier auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder für Euch. Wurden alle mit meinem K800i gemacht.

Die ersten vier sind auf der Defqon 1 in den Niederlanden, Stadt Almere am Strand gemacht worden. Das letzte war in einem Autohaus in Berlin gemacht worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder auf 1024x768 verkleinert.

EG


----------



## Eiche (6. Juli 2008)

SONY K850i
1. Kölner Dom
2. auf dem weg zur Arbeit
3. in Köln eine stille ecke auf dem messe Gelände.
4. in Köln 100m weiter als das letzte Foto.
5. auf dem weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## darksplinter (6. Juli 2008)

hier einf oto allerdings nur mit meinem handy..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (6. Juli 2008)

Cooles Bild, besonders der Himmel


----------



## Air0r (6. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Cooles Bild, besonders der Himmel



find ich nicht. unterbelichtet, kein tolles motiv, was ist daran cool?
dass es scharf ist obwohls mit einem handy gemacht wurde?
die spiegelung ist interessant, aber ansteigende linie der baumkronen ist zu hoch und lenkt ab.
der baum von links schneidet ins bild.
die gräser unten... ach egal


----------



## HeNrY (6. Juli 2008)

Stell mal deinen Monitor ein


----------



## Air0r (6. Juli 2008)

bin wohl zu oft im DSLR-forum unterwegs...


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Juli 2008)

Alle Bilder wurden mit meiner Canon EOS 400D + Kit Objektiv gemacht. 

Kritik ist erwünscht


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. Juli 2008)

das vorletzte bild ist der hammer!


----------



## exa (12. Juli 2008)

jop nice, was hast du dran gemacht???

das letzte auch sehr gut!!!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Juli 2008)

Danke..ist ein HDRI (High Dynamik Range Image)  Ist aus 2 Bilder zusammengesetzt


----------



## Air0r (12. Juli 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Alle Bilder wurden mit meiner Canon EOS 400D + Kit Objektiv gemacht.
> 
> Kritik ist erwünscht



Bild 1: gefällt mir, schön, nur bisschen ungewöhnlich beschnitten
Bild 2: schönes makro. die vignettierung an den seiten rückt die blume in ein licht, als wär sie etwas ganz besonderes. sieht gut aus
Bild 3: naja, irgendwie langweilig. falscher standpunkt. verrauscht.
Bild 4: wie oben. nimm stativ, an nen anderen platz, und schieße in RAW.
         da hättest mehr rausholen können.
Bild 5: schade dass die farbe nach unten verblasst. finde ich von
         der komposition auch nicht so besonders, aber schonmal was.
Bild 6: zu starkes hdr auf ein nicht so dolles motiv.
Bild 7: find ich wieder gut. schönes bokeh


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Juli 2008)

Hossa,

bevor ich mich ab Dienstag wieder bis zum Ende der Woche in den Norden schieße, werfe ich ein paar frische, völlig unbearbeitete Bilder in die Runde.

Alle Bilder sind mit der weit verbreiteten Eos 400D Kamera samt EFS 55-250 IS Objektiv geknippst worden. Für das letzte Bild griff ich zum Kit-Objektiv (18-55).

Das Bild mit dem wahnsinnigen Typen im Wasser bin ich


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2008)

Neues Material

Cam ist gleich geblieben (D50 von Nikon)
Diverse Orte in Hamburg (klasse Ziel für Städtetrips)

Miniaturwunderland in der Speicherstadt. Bild in SW und in Farbe (Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8):
Bild 1 und 2

ICE an der Binnenalster Richtung Altona (Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8)
Bild 3 und 4

Brückengeländer in der Speicherstadt (Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8)
Bild 5

Und noch ein Bild vom letzen Konzert / "Backstage" (Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8):
Bild 6


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. Juli 2008)

Das letzte gefällt mir


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2008)

Am besten gefallen mir die Bilder, die direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden. Externe Bilderhoster sind echt anstrengend.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2008)

Einige Bilder, quick&dirty von meinem letzten Mini-Aufenthalt in Berlin. Nikon D200, Sigma 10-20mm oder Nikor 18-200 VR


----------



## Bjoern (21. Juli 2008)

Thilo wie immer künstlerisch wertvoll  Echt schick!!

Vorhin ist die neue Einsteiger-DSLR *Canon 1000D* bei uns aufgeschlagen. Ich habe mal ein paar Produktfotos damit geschossen. Leider sind die Produkte nicht ganz sauber gewesen. *g* Diese Teile ziehen Fingerabdrücke und Staub aber auch magisch an.


----------



## guntergeh (21. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder was von mir.

Alle Bilder mit Canon 450D und dem Kit Objektiv 18-55mm.


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Juli 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> Alle Bilder mit Canon 450D und dem Kit Objektiv 18-55mm.



Nice!!
Das vorletzte is HDR oder??

Lg 
Flo


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. Juli 2008)

Jop ist wohl steht im Datei Namen...finde das Bild an sich ok allerdings sind man bei den Wolken ghosts, deshalb sehen die irgendwie komisch aus

@thilo: finde deine Bilder genial


----------



## fr33zZe (22. Juli 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Jop ist wohl steht im Datei Namen...finde das Bild an sich ok allerdings sind man bei den Wolken ghosts, deshalb sehen die irgendwie komisch aus



upps hab jetz den Dateinamen garnicht beachtet!!

iwie komisch wenn Stromleitungen Schatten werfen^^  

aber das Bild (Motiv) is genial!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juli 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> Alle Bilder mit Canon 450D und dem Kit Objektiv 18-55mm.



Hi Andreas,

sehr sehr schöne Sachen bei, vor allem Dein Blick fürs Schwarz-Weiße ist wirklich cool. Beim Landschaftsbild möchte man natürlich sofort die Stromleitungen rausstempeln...


----------



## guntergeh (22. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> sehr sehr schöne Sachen bei, vor allem Dein Blick fürs Schwarz-Weiße ist wirklich cool. Beim Landschaftsbild möchte man natürlich sofort die Stromleitungen rausstempeln...



Danke.

Ja das HDR war eigentlich so mein erster Versuch. Die Stromleitungen hab ich irgendwie übersehen....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2008)

Da es sich sonst nirgendwo richtig um Fotografie zu drehen scheint:

SPAM, WERBUNG, HIJACKING:
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Freunde der Fotografie
Die Foto-Interessengemeinschaft auf PCGH Extreme


----------



## X_SXPS07 (25. Juli 2008)

Gleich mal beigetreten  

Das hier mal von mir:
Cam ist wie immer die 400D+Kit Objektiv...Kritik ist erwünscht (will mich ja verbessern  )


----------



## BigBadBoss (25. Juli 2008)

Die dunklen Ecken erinnern mich irgendwie an ein bild aus einer Holga... Ich hoffe das ist absichtlich so und liegt nicht an der Kamera. 

Ich hab hier noch zwei Fotos von einem Tukan:


----------



## Air0r (25. Juli 2008)

Etwas aus Berlin


----------



## Air0r (25. Juli 2008)

und noch bisschen^^


----------



## X_SXPS07 (25. Juli 2008)

Noch eins von mir, Kamera bleibt gleich...Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## Air0r (25. Juli 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Noch eins von mir, Kamera bleibt gleich...Kritik wie immer erwünscht



Kritik erwünscht -> ich find etwas zu dunkel, weisse Blüten wären cool, aber ansonsten klasse bild, scharf, und gut kompositioniert.

wie wärs mit kritik zu meinen bildern in post 2 und 3 auf der seite?


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2008)

Gestern Abend/Nacht entstanden. Draußen totales Unwetter. Aber ich fand die Tropfen so coool. 


Gruß


----------



## guntergeh (27. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Gestern Abend/Nacht entstanden. Draußen totales Unwetter. Aber ich fand die Tropfen so coool.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Ich find die auch cool. 

@Air0r: Die Schwarzweißen gefallen mir ziemlich gut. 

Der Fokus vom zweiten Bild in dem zweiten Post von dir hat was. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Juli 2008)

Endgültig ausm Urlaub zurück, bringe ich euch eine Ladung frischer Bilder mit.

Alle Bilder sind einer Eos 400D mit EFS 55-250 IS Objektiv zu verdanken.

Bild 1: Auf der Insel Borkum gab es einen Unfall, bei dem ein Helikopter des ADAC zum Einsatz kam.

Bild 2: Eine einsame Muschel am Badestrand Borkum's.

Bild 3: Eine ebenso einsame Qualle -Gattung unbekannt- im Salzwasser. Leider hat sie der Tod heimgesucht.

Bild 4: Wind für die Surfer war genügend vorhanden.

Bild 5: Auf dem Weg mit dem Katamaran nach Borkum fand sich das Windrad-Trio.

Bild 6: Ein holländischer Schlachter auf der Ems.

Bild 7 wurde in Westoverledingen (nähe Papenburg) geschossen. Der Kerl da bin ich 

Bild 8: Die so genannte Waaiboe am Dollart.


----------



## Air0r (27. Juli 2008)

Immer nur Bilder die mit der Kamera gemacht wurden, hier mal ein Bild VON der Kamera


----------



## guntergeh (29. Juli 2008)

Ich schau nicht immer so böse.


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juli 2008)

Haha 
Auch Blitz von der Seite? ^^


----------



## guntergeh (30. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Haha
> Auch Blitz von der Seite? ^^




Ohne Blitz....


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juli 2008)

Achso 
Trotzdem sehr gut^^


----------



## guntergeh (30. Juli 2008)

Auch ohne Blitz


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. August 2008)

> wie wärs mit kritik zu meinen bildern in post 2 und 3 auf der seite?


Tolle Straßenszenen dabei - Berlin ist halt die Motivorgie 

Bei den Farbbildern ist mir manchmal zu viel Sättigung drin, aber das scheint Dein Style zu sein.


----------



## Air0r (2. August 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tolle Straßenszenen dabei - Berlin ist halt die Motivorgie
> 
> Bei den Farbbildern ist mir manchmal zu viel Sättigung drin, aber das scheint Dein Style zu sein.



jo, der sättigungsregler steht in lightroom gerne oft auf +20 under gern auch mal 30 oder mehr 

ich fotografiere noch nicht sehr lange in RAW, aber ich finde es lohnt sich


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2008)

Lokales Open Air vor kurzem

Nikon D80 mit Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 (1+3) und Tokina 12-24 4.0 (2)
Mit Hohen ISOs gemacht

*Alles Flaschen!!


*


----------



## Bjoern (5. August 2008)

*Hehehehe sehr coole Idee mit den Flaschen und schön umgesetzt. Für hohe Iso-Zahlen hält sich das Rauschen echt in angenehmen Grenzen.*


@Air0r: Sättigung Pushen gehört auch zu meinem Lieblingssport  Nur wenn Hauttöne im Spiel sind, übertreibe ich leider oft und das sieht meistens suboptimal aus. In Lightroom und Adobe Camera Raw (ACR) gefällt mir der Dynamic-Regler (Vibrance) fast noch besser. Toller Effekt und "zerstört" nicht ganz so arg.  

Auf dem Bike-Foto habe ich vergessen auf seine Murmel zu achten. Da hat er durch das Pushen einen hochroten Kopf von mir bekommen 


Greetz


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2008)

*Fuckin' Bass* 

D80
Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 (Bild 1 + 3)
Sigma 50-150 HSM 2.8 (Bild 2)


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2008)

*"Die Geister, die ich rief"


*


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. August 2008)

Das ist das fantastische an der digitalen Fotografie. Man brauch sich keine Sorgen machen, der Film würde bald zuneige gehen. Selbst unscheinbare Dinge wie eine Flasche werden gekonnt ins rechte Licht gerückt.

@Bjoern

Die Mitzieher sind dir gut gelungen. Der Hintergrund (Wald) wirkt fast wie ein reiner Hintergrund. Man sieht ihn nicht mehr als Teil des Bildes, sondern nimmt nur noch das eigentliche Motiv, den Biker, wahr. Klingt vielleicht blöd. Wahrscheinlich schafft das die saftige Sättigung.

@ memphis@Mg

Dein erstes Bild bekommt durch den ohnehin schon gewählten Schwarz/Weiß-Modus das Sahnehäubchen auf der Torte. Die sanften Schatten kommen in S/W bei solchen Motiven besonders gut rüber.

Schade, dass die Scheibe leicht verschmutzt ist. Hier wünscht man sich den Photoshop-Stempel (als Ersatz für's Fensterleder) Dann hätte es eine gute Wirkung gehabt.

@ der_yappi

Dein zweites Bild mit dem E-Bass und die wunderbar ins Bild integrierten Lichter im Hintergrund ist dir echt klasse gelungen. So bekommt der Hals des Basses eine nahezu heilige Wirkung 

Damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, packe ich euch mal ein Bild vom letzten Jahr dazu. Ist von keiner Spiegelreflex, soll nur als kleine Aufwärmung diesen. Wir sollten langsam mal eine kleine Ecke für die Games Convention 08 einrichten


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. August 2008)

okay danke werde es mir merken bin aber nicht soo der freak da wegen bilder bearbeiten knipsen und es passt oder nicht


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. August 2008)

ich und spielzeug 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. August 2008)

So hier mal Jena mit etwas schlechter Sicht im Tal 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier zweimal mein Celeron S 420 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet (außer der Größe natürlich)

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. August 2008)

@ Rain_in_may84

Das erste Bild zeigt die Aussicht, wenn man aus dein Fenster hinaus blickt? Wenn ja, komme ich mal auf 'ne Tasse Kaffee vorbei 

Als Aufheiterung für die grauen Tage, die uns hoffentlich noch lange verschont bleiben, ein kleines Bild, was ich vor ein paar digital verewigt habe.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. August 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @ Rain_in_may84
> 
> Das erste Bild zeigt die Aussicht, wenn man aus dein Fenster hinaus blickt? Wenn ja, komme ich mal auf 'ne Tasse Kaffee vorbei


Ich glaube das Bild wurde aus dem Schlafzimmer von meinen Eltern geknipst. Ich bin noch eine Etage drüber und hab eine noch bessere Aussicht, das sieht dann ohne Nebel ewta so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jo kannst ja mal vorbei gucken, Kaffee ist eigentlich immer da 

MFG


----------



## guntergeh (7. August 2008)

Eben vom Dach aus gemacht 

Schönen Abend noch allerseits


----------



## guntergeh (8. August 2008)

So ging hier heute die Sonne unter.


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2008)

Du zauberst wirklich immer wieder erstklassige Bilder aus dem Hut, wie viele andere hier auch! Ihr habt mich mit diesem Thread wirklich zum Fan der digitalen Fotografie gemacht. Werde im Winter auch mal in eine DSLR investieren und damit auf die Jagd gehen. Freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## Air0r (9. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du zauberst wirklich immer wieder erstklassige Bilder aus dem Hut, wie viele andere hier auch! Ihr habt mich mit diesem Thread wirklich zum Fan der digitalen Fotografie gemacht. Werde im Winter auch mal in eine DSLR investieren und damit auf die Jagd gehen. Freu mich schon darauf.



denk dran: dslr -> folgekosten


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2008)

Du meinst so etwas wie Objektive, Stativ, eventuell Beleuchtung? Irgendein Haken ist doch überall dran. 

Viel schlimmer sind da die Urlaubskosten zu den begehrtesten Motiven der Welt.


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas wie Objektive, Stativ, eventuell Beleuchtung? Irgendein Haken ist doch überall dran.
> 
> Viel schlimmer sind da die Urlaubskosten zu den begehrtesten Motiven der Welt.




ja ja ich kenne das zuerst noch nen akku hier dann noch nen stativ da 2 externe biltzer objektive usw! aber manN will ja forums mit TOLLEN bilder überhäufen!

und von dem urlaubsreisen mal ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## Air0r (9. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas wie Objektive, Stativ, eventuell Beleuchtung? Irgendein Haken ist doch überall dran.
> 
> Viel schlimmer sind da die Urlaubskosten zu den begehrtesten Motiven der Welt.



also bei mir war es bisher ein tele, ein ersatz für das kit objektiv, einen batteriegriff, einen blitz, stativ und tasche hatte ich schon, und eine festbrennweite 50mm mit großer blende muss auch noch her 
nur das kit wird schnell langweilig.
und das summiert sich halt ... wobei ich eig. fast nur relativ günstige dinge genommen hab : 44er blitz,70-300  und 18-125 alles so für 150 euro. (das 18-125 gebraucht.) aber wiegesagt - es summiert sich


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2008)

Da ich gnadenloser Anfänger bin, werde ich das mal gepflegt auf mich zukommen lassen. Erst mal im Dezember die Cam (soll eine Sony A350 werden). Da kenne ich mich wenigstens schon mal mit den Menüs etwas aus. ^^


----------



## HeNrY (11. August 2008)

So, was macht ein Schüler in den Ferien wenn ihm langsam ist? Genau, er fotografiert Glühlampen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde das die Tage nochmal versuchen zu wiederholen und dann ein wenig professioneller - wollte nur eine Idee ausprobieren.
(Auf beiden findet man übrigens noch die Softair-Kugel *g)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2008)

verschoben in den Digicam-Bereich


----------



## HeNrY (15. August 2008)

*aus der versenkung hol*


----------



## Tremendous (15. August 2008)

Es wird Nacht in Hannover 

Geschossen mit der a300 von Sony und Kit-Objektiv.


----------



## Tremendous (15. August 2008)

Noch ein paar Testshots mit meiner neuen Kamera a300 und Kit Objektiv. Alle sind noch unbearbeitet...


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. August 2008)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber jetzt erst wieder gefunden und "vollendet" 
Meinungen sind natürlich erwünscht  Hab es in zwei Versionen weil bei der einen die Strahlen einem Freund so gut gefallen


----------



## HeNrY (18. August 2008)

Die zweite find ich besser, da sieht man noch mehr vom Hintergrund und der Baum hebt sich mehr ab.


----------



## guntergeh (18. August 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber jetzt erst wieder gefunden und "vollendet"
> Meinungen sind natürlich erwünscht  Hab es in zwei Versionen weil bei der einen die Strahlen einem Freund so gut gefallen



Das erste Bild gefällt mir um einiges besser. Das zweite ist für mich persönlich zu sehr bearbeitet und drückt die Qualität des Bilder herunter. Durch die Einfachheit des Motives wäre eine einfachere Bearbeitung eventuell besser gewesen. Aber ein sehr schönes Motiv. 

Edit: Wenn ichs mir jetzt nochmal so anschau ist das Zweite doch nicht so schlecht. 

Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder eines lokalen Triathlon gestern Nachmittag.

750 Meter Schwimmen
20 km Radfahren
5 km laufen

Das alles in ca. 80 Minuten.

Erstes Bild ist ein Läufer der gerade die letzten 5 km laufen angetreten hat.
Zweites Bild ebenfalls einer der Läufer. War einer der ersten.
Drittes Bild, kurz nach dem Schwimmen gleich aufs Rad und 20 km fahren.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. August 2008)

Wieder war ich mit meiner Eos 400D unterwegs. Die üblichen zwei Objektive kamen zum Einsatz (EFS 18-55 (Kit) und 55-250 IS).

Bild 1: Völlig zusammenhangslos. Bier, versehentlich heruntergefallen und schnell aufgehoben. Nur dieser Augenblick genau zwischen diesen Aktionen ist entscheidend.  Und nein, ich mag kein Bier - auch nicht abgemischt.

Bild 2: Sehr grobkörnig, aber gut zu erkennen, für alle, die nicht dabei sein konnten. Am vergangenen Samstag festgehalten.

Bild 3: Ein frischer "Menschentransporter" an der Meyer Werft in Papenburg. Mächtiges Schlachtschiff. Die Größe ist einfach atemberaubend.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2008)

7 Decks auf dem Luxusliner? Meine Fresse, da gehen ja mehr Leute rein als in unseren Wohnblock hier. 
Schöne Fotos übrigens, gefallen mir alle drei!


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

ich find Bild 1 lustig, gerade weil es ziemlich sinnlos ist 

Und der Dampfer ist einfach nur beeindruckend.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. August 2008)

Ja, manchem treibt der Anblick von verschüttetem Bier einige Tränen in die Augen.

"Eine kleiner Hauch von Staub in meinen Augen. Ja, wo kommt der denn her? Schau, ein Helikopter direkt vor meiner Nase!"

So oder so ähnlich hätte es sich einer der Schaulustigen denken können. Eingefangen auf der Insel Borkum. Keine Frage, der Himmel wurde eindeutig aufgefressen. Umso besser hebt sich dafür der Heli ab


----------



## guntergeh (20. August 2008)

Beim naschen erwischt.


----------



## HeNrY (20. August 2008)

Coole Bilder, wobei beim ersten etwas Bewegungsunschärfe drin ist und beim zweiten hätte man noch ein weicheres Bokeh zaubern können^^


----------



## guntergeh (23. August 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Coole Bilder, wobei beim ersten etwas Bewegungsunschärfe drin ist und beim zweiten hätte man noch ein weicheres Bokeh zaubern können^^



Das erste war ein Schnappschuss und die Bewegungsunschärfe ist mir leider erst zu spät aufgefallen. 

Nun noch Bilder einer Sonderfahrt eines Gespanns bestehend aus der 031010-2 und der 41114-9.


----------



## HeNrY (25. August 2008)

Die S/W-Fotos gefallen mir sehr - gibt es die auch mit Sepia-Effekt? ^^


----------



## X_SXPS07 (25. August 2008)

Mir gefallen die auch besonders das letzte..hat irgendwie Style


----------



## guntergeh (25. August 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Die S/W-Fotos gefallen mir sehr - gibt es die auch mit Sepia-Effekt? ^^



Sepia müßt ich mal noch machen.

Derweil gibts erstmal was aus dem Freizeitpark Plohn.

Das letzte Bild ist der Garten vom Opa


----------



## HeNrY (25. August 2008)

Sehr schick 

Falls möglich, kann man das letzte SW-Bild der Lok als Sepia in hoher Auflösung bekommen? (Wallpaper *g)


----------



## guntergeh (27. August 2008)

Das Sepia kommt demnächst noch 

Erstmal noch was aus Dresden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2008)

mal a bisserl was von der Ostsee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Das Sepia kommt demnächst noch
> 
> Erstmal noch was aus Dresden.



Minimal schief, die Oper - da bin ich mal kleinlich. ansonsten tolles Format


----------



## X_SXPS07 (28. August 2008)

Thilo gute Bilder

Ich hab letztens mein Tele bekommen, das Teil macht auf jedenfall Laune 

Die Bilder sind aber nicht mit dem Tele gemacht, sondern mit dem Stinknormalen Kit! Achja ich würde mir auch nur Festbrennweiten holen aber als Schüler ist das mit dem Geld nicht so 

Achja Kritik ist erwünscht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2008)

Tolles Atmosphäre, vor allem bei den letzten beiden Bildern.


----------



## guntergeh (2. September 2008)

Für Henry 

mit Sepia muß ich irgendwie noch üben.....


----------



## HeNrY (7. September 2008)

Du liegst nun auf meinem Desktop *g
(danke für das Bild )

Und hier mal was von diesem WE:
(Geschossen mit EF 85mm f/1.8 USM)


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. September 2008)

cooler thread

alle folgenden bilder sind mit einer canon digital ixus75 gemacht

1:Hamburger speicherstadt
2-ende:miniatureisenbahn wunderland hamburg

edit:sagt ma funzen meine bilder bei euch?


----------



## Air0r (10. September 2008)

So, mal etwas von meinem Ostsee-Urlaub.
Mal was größeres!


----------



## Air0r (10. September 2008)

*****


----------



## exa (11. September 2008)

will auch mal^^
alles unbearbeitet...

Feedback erwünscht!

edit: argh iwie hat das hochladen die bilder zerstört... moin lad ich sie neu hoch...


----------



## TheSomberlain (13. September 2008)

Ich poste jetzt auch mal was, mein erstes mit meiner Kamera, Kritik ist natürlich gern erwünscht!

Kamera: Canon EOS 450D
Objektiv: EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdfan (13. September 2008)

unbearbeitet (nur skaliert)
Leider ist das nur zu groß deswegen musste ich es packen. Ich ahbe es auch noch mal mit schlechterer Qualität angehäng.
Sorry. Könnten bitte die Redakteure die Grenze etwas hinaufsetzen? Das wär sehr nett.

mfg
gdfan


----------



## Gargamel (14. September 2008)

Kamera: Nikon D50 
Objetiv: Tamron AF 55-200mm
Wo: Aurich/Innenstadt
Wann: 13. September '08 | 21:15

Erstellt mit Photomatix Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (14. September 2008)

sehr schön, was hast du dran gemacht???


----------



## HeNrY (14. September 2008)

Das ist nen HDR - Photomatrix = HDR-Generator


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. September 2008)

gut gemachtes...das hdr finde ich fällt nicht so auf (positiv) 


huhuh mein lieblingsladen


----------



## Adrenalize (14. September 2008)

Ich seh gerade, dass Gargamel die verpixelte Version durch eine saubere Ersetzt hat. 256 Farben PNG erwischt aus Versehen? 
Jetzt sieht es in der Tat sehr beeindruckend aus. Ich bin kein so großer HDR-Fan, aber bei dem Bild passt es hervorragend.


----------



## Tremendous (14. September 2008)

Heute habe ich ein neues Motivthema für mcih entdeckt 
Anbei meine ersten zwei Versuche dabei!
Natürlich unbearbeitet


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2008)

So, hier mal einige Experimente mit offener Blende und High Key. Nikon D700 (leihweise) mit 50mm Festbrennweite (f/1.4).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Heute habe ich ein neues Motivthema für mcih entdeckt
> Anbei meine ersten zwei Versuche dabei!
> Natürlich unbearbeitet



Ich würde die Bilder nicht in dieser Auflösung posten.


----------



## Gargamel (15. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an euch Beide 

@Adrenalize: Du hasst mich erwischt


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. September 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Heute habe ich ein neues Motivthema für mcih entdeckt
> Anbei meine ersten zwei Versuche dabei!
> Natürlich unbearbeitet



Das hab ich auch schon mal mit einem Freund gemacht*** aber ich würde eher "sinnvolle" Sachen malen/schreiben. Wir haben verschiedene Sachen geschrieben wie Love etc. oder halt Malen wie z.B. das Haus vom Nikolaus 
Ach so nimm einen dickeren "Stift" wie z.B. ein Handydisplay


----------



## HeNrY (15. September 2008)

@Thilo:
Bei dem Modell ist die Ausrüstung eigentlich egal ;D
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Ecle (19. September 2008)

Hier mal unsere Katzen im Blumenpott


----------



## gdfan (19. September 2008)

schönes Foto


----------



## X_SXPS07 (20. September 2008)

Finde das Foto auch gelungen 

Hier mal wieder was von mir:
Kamera und Objektive sind immer noch die 400D+Kit


----------



## Ecle (20. September 2008)

Sieht auch sehr gut aus. Sehr kunstvoll, da past auch das schwarz+weiß zu. Mein Bild is dagegen eher sehr bund...
Werd mir zu Weihnachten mal ne neue Kamera holen (F100fD)


----------



## NoNo!se (21. September 2008)

Und hier mal was neues von mir. Der Vogel könnte etwas schärfer sein


----------



## guntergeh (21. September 2008)

Ich finde das ganz gut mit der Möwe.

Vielleicht etwas dunkel?!

Mal noch was von mir aus der Hauptstadt.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. September 2008)

Das erste finde ich sehr gut gelungen...ist das ein HDR? Weil irgendwie hat es so den leichten touch davon 
Das vierte finde ich auch noch gut


----------



## gdfan (21. September 2008)

Ich finde alle Klasse


----------



## guntergeh (21. September 2008)

Ist kein HDR.

Hab da etwas mit der RAW rumgespielt.

Im Anhang mal noch ein Porträt meiner besserern Hälfte^^


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ist kein HDR.
> 
> Hab da etwas mit der RAW rumgespielt.
> 
> Im Anhang mal noch ein Porträt meiner besserern Hälfte^^




RAW ist eh besser als HDR


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. September 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> RAW ist eh besser als HDR


Ähm ich finde das kann man nicht vergleichen...außerdem schließt das eine das andere nicht aus


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Ähm ich finde das kann man nicht vergleichen...außerdem schließt das eine das andere nicht aus



zumindest, seit ich in RAW schieße, mache ich keine DRIs mehr


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. September 2008)

ich schieße schon immer in RAW, aber trotzdem mache ich manchmal noch DRIs, weil man eben manche Effekte nur mit DRis erreichen kann...


----------



## Ecle (23. September 2008)

Man kann auch aus einem RAW ein HDR machen.
Die Raws in verschiedenen Belichtungsstufen entwickeln und dann geht das auch


----------



## X_SXPS07 (23. September 2008)

Kann man schon, wird allerdings nicht so toll wie das mit richtigen Bildern in verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten wird...


----------



## DeathForce (25. September 2008)

Hier mal zwei Fotos von mir sind zwar nichts groß besonderes aber find sie trotzdem schick 

Geknipst mit: Casio Exilim Z200 (int. Objektiv, Nachtprogramm)
Geknipst wo: Hamburg Hafen (Fischmarkt ^^)
Geknipst wann: 21.September 2008
Bearbeitet: skaliert auf 1024x768


----------



## guntergeh (25. September 2008)

Bärlün


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. September 2008)

ui das finde ich toll  

In 3 Wochen bin ich auch in Berlin


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2008)

MAl den schönen Nebel heute morgen geknipst. Nur mag Die Cam das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Air0r (26. September 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Bärlün



nett idee und bearbeitung, aber leider etwas schief : /


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

Tja,ich find dass das ein schönes naturbild ist.
hab aber komischerweise nur fotos wo meine freundin oder ich drauf ist^^
beim zweiten find ich den perspektivischen schuh so schön^^

mit: Sony DSC-W55
wo:Eggstedt
wann:15.07.08
bearbeitet: PS II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit: Sony DSC-W55
wo:Erfurt
wann:05.07.08
bearbeitet: PS II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## guntergeh (26. September 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> nett idee und bearbeitung, aber leider etwas schief : /




Die Steine und die Wege dazwischen sind ziemlich schief dadurch bekommt das Bild die Wirkung als würde es im späteren Verlauf wegkippen. Ist schwierig sich da nen klaren Anhaltspunkt zu nehmen was gerade ist und was nicht.


----------



## Mojo (26. September 2008)

Dies hier ist mein erstes Bild, mit dem ich mich in Sachen Bearbeitung beschäftigt habe. Wahrscheinlich ist es voll schlecht 

mit: Casio QV-R40
wo: Saint-Raphael (Cote d`Azur)
wann: 3. September 2008
bearbeitet: Photoshop CS3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35774&stc=1&d=1222433405


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2008)

MAximale Breite ist 900px

Aber sonst: Gut gemacht


----------



## Mojo (26. September 2008)

Oh ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Danke
Ich muss mich halt noch bisschen einarbeiten^^


----------



## Lee (26. September 2008)

Ich weiß, ich kann nicht einmal ansatzweise mit dem mithalten, was hier gezeigt wurde. Ich finde die Bilder für meine 99€ Cam aber gar nicht mal so schlecht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

Ich habe hier auch mal was. Finde meine Cam macht recht gute Bilder.

Ixus 60
Standardwerte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. September 2008)

@ Lee and Overclocked: 

Es kommt nicht auf die Cam an sondern auf den Fotografen!

Sicher kann man mit einer "Guten" Cam bessere Bilder machen aber nichts desto trotz kommt es trotzdem auf den Fotografen an


----------



## Adrenalize (26. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es für den einen oder anderen hier interessant ist... falls nicht, seid gnädig und ignoriert das hier einfach. 
*** Weeks hat bei Deviantart eine Fotogalerie[/URL] mit vielen Personenaufnahmen. Leute knipsen gilt ja als schwierig, aber Menschen können mit die schönsten Motive sein. Gut, er ist ein Hollywoodphotograph, knipst oft (aber nicht immer!) berühmte Leute, hat teure Leicas.
Aber er macht halt die Fotos aus dem Moment heraus, also nicht im Studio mit aufwendiger Beleuchtung und Maske, bearbeitet afaik auch nichts nach, daher denke ich, man kann sich davon inspirieren lassen und sich vielleicht ein paar Tricks abschauen, was Bildaufteilung, Fokus etc. angeht.

Er schreibt auch zu fast jedem Bild eine kleine Story, ist oft ganz unterhaltsam, wenn man sich erstmal in seinen üblen LA-Slang eingelesen hat.

Das wars auch schon, jetzt seid ihr wieder dran. Ich schaue immer wieder gern in den Thread hier, weil ihr alle klasse Fotos macht! 
Leider hab ich nur ne analoge Canon EOS mit leeren Batterien rumliegen und keine Lust, Fotos mit dem halbkaputten Flachbettmülleimer zu scannen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (27. September 2008)

Chris Weeks..hm auf jeden Fall interessante Fotos...er hat wohl ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl dafür wo und vor allem wann er abdrücken muss


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2008)

mit: Sony DSC-W55
wo:Kleinwelka 
wann:02.08.08
bearbeitet: PS CS II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremendous (27. September 2008)

Zu allen die wegen Ihrer Kamera Abstriche machen:

Your Camera Does Not Matter

HF


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

Ich weiß, dass es auf den Photografen ankommt. 



> _Nicht die Kamera macht die Bilder, sondern du!_


Das war so ziemlich das erste, was ich über Photografie gelesen habe.

Doch, schätze ich mich noch nicht als so gut ein, als dass ich mit einer solchen Kamera Weltklasse Bilder machen könnte. Einige "gute" Bilder sind mir gelungen, aber auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Tremendous (28. September 2008)

Wenn die Lichtverhältnisse stimmen und man den richtigen Bildausschnitt erfasst kann man mit einer alten Digicam eine DSLR durchaus mal im Regen stehen lassen.

Insgesamt sehe ich es aber schon so dass eine DSLR schon geilere Fotos macht als ein kleiner Bruder von 100 EUR


----------



## X_SXPS07 (28. September 2008)

Sicherlich die Qualität ist besser bzw man kann halt selber an bestimmen was scharf bzw wie viel (Blendenöffnung) bzw die Belichtungszeit...das können halt die meisten "normalen" Digicams nicht. Aber wenn es darum geht ein Objekt oder Person in Szene, also auf Blickwinkel, Bildausschnitt also weniger auf die verwendete Technik ankommt, ist es (fast) egal welche Cam man besitzt.


----------



## HeNrY (28. September 2008)

Nur haben DSLRs auch einen wesentlich schnelleren Fokus ;D


----------



## X_SXPS07 (28. September 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Your Camera Does Not Matter


#
Naja wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, ist es einfach nur bequemer mit so einer zu Fotografieren. Aber nichts desto trotz hat der Autor auch gezeigt das man mit Kameras die einen Festfokus haben bzw alles Fest ist wo man nur auf den Auslöser drücken kann. Auch sehr gute Fotos machen kann 

Also alles nur eine Sache der Faulheit


----------



## guntergeh (28. September 2008)

Ich finde aber auch das es eine Sache ist, was man im Bild will. Man wird schwer mit einer normalen Digicam gewollte Verzerrungen eines Weitwinkel erzeugen können. Oder bestimmte effekte von Tiefenschärfe erreichen. Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen die Bilder später nicht zu bearbeiten.

Für das Motiv, den Blickwinkel und Wirkung bzw. Stimmung ist der Fotograf verantwortlich. Für bestimmte Situationen kann man jedoch nicht auf eine gute Ausrüstung verzichten. Mir persönlich bringt es zum Beispiel nix wenn ich ein super Motiv habe, einen perfekten Ausschnitt habe usw. und mich am Ende darüber ärgere, das dieses "perfekte" Bild verrauscht ist und somit einen großen Teil seiner Wirkung verliert.

Was der Autor dieses Textes jedoch richtig gesagt hat. Es muß nicht die modernste sein. Ich nehme jedoch an, das diese Cams, die er günstig erworben hat, sicher einen anderen Preis hatten, als diese Neu auf den Markt kamen. 

Es ist sicher auch davon auszugehen das man auch noch in 20-30 Jahren sehr Gute Bilder mit einer Canon EOS 350D oder einer Nikon D70 machen kann. Diese werden dann wahrscheinlich auch für 6$ angeboten.


----------



## Lee (28. September 2008)

> Es ist sicher auch davon auszugehen das man auch noch in 20-30 Jahren sehr Gute Bilder mit einer Canon EOS 350D oder einer Nikon D70 machen kann. Diese werden dann wahrscheinlich auch für 6$ angeboten.



Das man in 20 Jahren auch noch sehr gute Bilder mit den Geräten machen kann ist klar. Sie machen ja heute auch schon sehr gute/realistische Bilder. Weshalb sollte das in 20 Jahren anders sein?

Nur das mit den 6$ kann ich nicht glauben. Schließlich kosten alte Analoge SLR´s heute auch noch eine Menge Geld...


----------



## guntergeh (28. September 2008)

Das mit den 6$ sollte man nicht ganz so ernst nehmen.

Was ich mit dem Vergleich nur sagen wollte. Das Prinzip des Fotografieren hat sich nicht geändert. Die Ausstattung von 1940 wird zu dieser Zeit sicher auch einiges an Geld gekostet haben. Daher fand ich diesen Vergleich des Autors des Textes etwas falsch. Da wir derzeit in der digitalen Fotografie vielleicht gerade mal an die leistung analoger Kameras, wenn man mit der Kamera umgehen kann, heran kommen.

Aber ich glaube das ist so langsam ein falsches Thema, da es hier ja mehr um die Fotos selbst geht. 

Also B2T


----------



## Mojo (29. September 2008)

Mal wieder ein Bild 

mit: Casio QV-R40
wo: Saint-Raphael (Cote d`Azur)
wann: Anfang September 2008
bearbeitet: Photoshop CS3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit: Casio QV-R40
wo: Genua
wann: Anfang September 2008
bearbeitet: Photoshop CS3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2008)

@ Mojo:

Dein S/W Bild gefällt mir gut.

Die farbigen Bilder sind mir irgendwie "zu weiß" (oder zu hell belichtet).

MfG Pascal


----------



## Tremendous (30. September 2008)

@Mojo,

ich finde alle Drei zu lange belichtet. Die ersten beiden strahlen so und das dritte hat Bewegungsunschäfe. Aber die Motive sind geil


----------



## Air0r (1. Oktober 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> @Mojo,
> 
> ich finde alle Drei zu lange belichtet. Die ersten beiden strahlen so und das dritte hat Bewegungsunschäfe. Aber die Motive sind geil



das mittlere ist am besten, nur etwas schief^^


----------



## guntergeh (1. Oktober 2008)

jupp das mittlere ist ganz gut. Beim SW fehlen mir ein bißchen die Details in der Mitte. Leider erkennt man da nicht so viel.


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Tipps 

Ja mir fällt auch gerade auf dass sie etwas hell sind. Mal schaun was sich noch machen lässt.

Dass S/W Bild schaut in Orginal also mit Farbe ziemlich hässlich aus^^

Hab jetzt das S/W etwas geschärft und versucht es aufzuhellen. 
Das Piratenfoto hab ich nachgedunkelt, was find ich aber nicht so gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Air0r (1. Oktober 2008)

Demletzt auf einem Autosalon.
Sigma 18-125 + Polfilter + Sigma Blitz


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

Schleichwerbung xD


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung xD



Verwarnt, Kickt, Bannt, verbrennt ihn 

Oh Gott jetzt werd ich wieder Verwarnt wegen Spam. Drum. Schöne Autos^^


----------



## HeNrY (2. Oktober 2008)

Wofür den Polfilter


----------



## X_SXPS07 (2. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Wofür den Polfilter


Vielleicht für Spiegelungen aus den Scheiben raus zubekommen? 

Ach so ich hätte den Blitz nicht direkt auf die Autos gelenkt sondern irgendwo dagegen zur Reflektion, weil die Spiegelunge vom Blitz stört das Bild!


----------



## heartcell (2. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Demletzt auf einem Autosalon.
> Sigma 18-125 + Polfilter + Sigma Blitz


also mich interessiert ja nur der Lambo^^
den hät ich aber heller dargestellt, aber der effect nach ausen hin is voll ok.
schick


----------



## Kathodion (2. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> zumindest, seit ich in RAW schieße, mache ich keine DRIs mehr



DRI was ist das?


----------



## guntergeh (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ok, es ist ein Forum und man kann ja hier Fragen stellen. Durch Eingabe von DRI beim gOogle bekommt man gleich als erstes einen Wikipedia-Eintrag der das alles schön erklärt. 

Zitat: Dynamic Range Increase (DRI) bezeichnet in der Digitalfotografie die Erzeugung eines HDR-Bildes mit hohem Helligkeitsumfang aus einer Belichtungsreihe von herkömmlichen Bildern mit geringem Helligkeitsumfang (LDR-Bildern).


----------



## Air0r (2. Oktober 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> also mich interessiert ja nur der Lambo^^
> den hät ich aber heller dargestellt, aber der effect nach ausen hin is voll ok.
> schick



bin versehentlich in M gelandet zwietweise^^ deshalb etwas dunkel... leider war ich grade an dem tag in jpeg unterwegs 

polfilter wegen spiegelungen
blitz indirekt wäre schwierig geworden, keine decke, ...


----------



## TheSomberlain (2. Oktober 2008)

Kamera: Eos 450D
Objektiv: EF-S 18-55mm
Wo: Motorhaube BMW X3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathodion (3. Oktober 2008)

So ich wollte auch einmal ein paar Bilder beisteuern. Das sind Bilder von verschiedenen Orten. Wenn ihr wissen wollt wo eines ist könnt ihr mich ja kontaktieren. Das Bild mit dem Mond ist mir leider Verrutscht besitze leider noch kein Stativ, musste mein Hut nehmen. Viel Spass beim ansehnen. Kritik erwünscht.

Ach ja noch was. Wir sind ja hier so unter Fotographen ich wollte einmal wissen wozu Lightroom nütze sein soll. Für mich macht Lightroom nämmlich die Arbeit die momentan Bridge und Camera Raw in Photophop erledigen. Daher sehen ich den Nutzen von Ligthroom nicht so ganz. Oke mann kann ja noch so Präsentationen machen und das Web zeug aber dann ist schluss.

Geschossen mit:
EOS 40D
Canon 17mm-85mm 1:4-5.6


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Federvieh sieht ziemlich gut aus. ein wenig Talent hast du anscheind


----------



## Kathodion (3. Oktober 2008)

hehe danke

@TheSomberlain
Das Bild vom BWM gefällt mir sehr


----------



## guntergeh (3. Oktober 2008)

Heut mal zeitig aufgestanden.


----------



## Kathodion (3. Oktober 2008)

Vor allem das zweite Bild gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Air0r (3. Oktober 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> So ich wollte auch einmal ein paar Bilder beisteuern. Das sind Bilder von verschiedenen Orten. Wenn ihr wissen wollt wo eines ist könnt ihr mich ja kontaktieren. Das Bild mit dem Mond ist mir leider Verrutscht besitze leider noch kein Stativ, musste mein Hut nehmen. Viel Spass beim ansehnen. Kritik erwünscht.
> 
> Ach ja noch was. Wir sind ja hier so unter Fotographen ich wollte einmal wissen wozu Lightroom nütze sein soll. Für mich macht Lightroom nämmlich die Arbeit die momentan Bridge und Camera Raw in Photophop erledigen. Daher sehen ich den Nutzen von Ligthroom nicht so ganz. Oke mann kann ja noch so Präsentationen machen und das Web zeug aber dann ist schluss.
> 
> ...



Hm, ich sag mal bisschen ausführlicher was dazu:
Erst zu den Bildern:
Beim 1. stört mich der Schatten im Gesicht etwas. Die schwarze Linie oben lenkt vom Model ab. Aber schöner, klassischer Portrait Aufbau.
Beim 2. : Gute Idee mit dem Gegenlicht, aber Aufhellblitz wäre schön gewesen - außerdem ist es unscharf.
3. Bild: Gefällt mir gar nicht.
4. Find ich langweilig, aber technisch ok.
5. Bild: Schöne Momentaufnahme, aber etwas schief (*) und der Beschnitt gefällt mir nicht.
6. Bild: Wie hast das gemacht? Sieht interessant aus.
7. Bild: Kauf Dir ein Stativ!
8. Bild: Gefällt mir sehr von den Farben, leider ein wenig angeschnitten der Vogel, aber nicht weiter tragisch.
9. Bild: Sehr schöne Idee, aber auch hier hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass der Schnee etwas heller ist.

Wie lange hast Du deine Kamera schon? Noch nicht so lange, kann das sein?
Gute Ideen hast Du nämlich genug!

Zu Lightroom:
Ich mache die ganze Verwaltung nicht mit LR, nur das Entwickeln, also eben an den RAWs die Einstellungen für Farbe, Kontrast etc. vornehmen und ggf. in JPEG exportieren.
Das Gute ist die Möglichkeit zur Stapelverarbeitung und dass man, wenn man bei einem Bild alles eingestellt hat, sofort zum nächsten springen kann.
Sehr nützlich ist auch das Werkzeug (*siehe oben) zum korregieren von Beschnitt und Ausrichtung. Schiefe Bilder macht man mit wenigen Klicks gerade.


----------



## Kathodion (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Kritik. Nein habe die Kamera noch nicht so lange. Das mit dem Stativ, jaja ich weiss, irgendwie sind die dinger aber ziemlich teuer.
Ach ja fast vergessen. Das Bild habe ich, bzw. ein Freund von mir, ausversehen gemacht da es Nacht war und ich denn Blitz auf der Kamera montiert hatte dieser war jedoch noch nicht aufgeladen und er hat Abgedrückt + lange Verschlusszeit e Voila. Danach nahm ich das ding ab damit in PS habe es etwas dünkler gemacht und dann auf Bild umkehren und bitte. Die gleichen Bilder ein wenig anders Bearbeitet Das erste Bild ist das Original.


----------



## Air0r (3. Oktober 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> Danke für die Kritik. Nein habe die Kamera noch nicht so lange. Das mit dem Stativ, jaja ich weiss, irgendwie sind die dinger aber ziemlich teuer.
> Ach ja fast vergessen. Das Bild habe ich, bzw. ein Freund von mir, ausversehen gemacht da es Nacht war und ich denn Blitz auf der Kamera montiert hatte dieser war jedoch noch nicht aufgeladen und er hat Abgedrückt + lange Verschlusszeit e Voila. Danach nahm ich das ding ab damit in PS habe es etwas dünkler gemacht und dann auf Bild umkehren und bitte. Die gleichen Bilder ein wenig anders Bearbeitet Das erste Bild ist das Original.



Hm, das Problem bei Stativen ist, es gibt 3 Eigenschaften:
Günstig, schwer, und stabil.
Du kannst aber immer nur 2 dieser Eigenschaften gleichzeitig haben 
Ich benutze ein Stativ von meinem Vater, das ist 30 Jahre alt!
Viel Spass noch beim rumexperimentieren.
Wenn du ne Kaufberatung für n Stativ brauchst, kannste ja mal im DSLR-Forum nachschauen


----------



## Kathodion (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab da noch was gefunden. Gefällt mir noch die kannte sie ein wenig kantig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2008)

Mal so ein bisschen alter Kram von mir aus New York. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2008)

Beim letzen denkt man, dass Bild kippt um, wird dann aber doch gehalten von dem Hochhaus


----------



## Kathodion (4. Oktober 2008)

Das erste finde ich noch interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Beim letzen denkt man, dass Bild kippt um, wird dann aber doch gehalten von dem Hochhaus



14mm analog FTW


----------



## heartcell (4. Oktober 2008)

Also die wolken sind doch spitze, wa?
Mit: Sony DSC-W55
WO: Daheim in Erfurt auf dem Balkon^^
Wann: 3.10.2008 (Tag der deutschen Einheit^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Anhang ist noch ein Weng Größer^^


----------



## Mojo (4. Oktober 2008)

Haben die wirklich so ausgeschaut?


----------



## heartcell (4. Oktober 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Haben die wirklich so ausgeschaut?


na ein bisgen hab ich dat schon bearbeitet


----------



## Mojo (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht^^
Wär auch ziemlich krass gewesen solche Wolken


----------



## heartcell (4. Oktober 2008)

sieht doch aber gut aus oder?
mfg


----------



## Air0r (4. Oktober 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> sieht doch aber gut aus oder?
> mfg



also mir gefällts nicht so^^


----------



## guntergeh (5. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder was neues.


----------



## gdfan (5. Oktober 2008)

die sind alle sehr schön


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja sind sehr schön. 
Bloß das erste, ich find da stimmt was nicht ganz. Irgentwas mit dem Steg, der verschwindet einfach so.


----------



## Tremendous (5. Oktober 2008)

Na, bei der Kastanie wünsche ich mir mehr Tiefenschärfe 
Die anderen sind ok


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte einen wunderschönen baum bei mir vor dem fenster als motiv anzubieten. nur habe ich leider keine ordentliche Kamera.

Der hat gerade im inneren weiter noch knall grüne blätter und außen sind die richtig knallig rot (lange nicht mehr so ein kräftiges rot gesehen) das mit einen schnellen übergang über geld.
Leider steht der baum vor einem nicht ganz so schönen gebäude


----------



## guntergeh (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Ufer war nicht das schönste.

Ich denke das hätte das Bild im gesamten zerstört.


----------



## Ecle (5. Oktober 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Na, bei der Kastanie wünsche ich mir mehr Tiefenschärfe
> Die anderen sind ok



Warum das denn? Wenn man ein Objekt fotographiert find ichs eigentlich besser mit wenig Tiefenschärfe...Bei Landschaften hast du recht, aber hier nich...


----------



## Tremendous (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, die Kastanie mit "scharfer" Schale wäre meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen! Der Untergrund ist perfekt in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!

Habe nun auch mal ein paar meiner Bilder hochgeladen. Alle wurden mit einer Canon Ixus 60 gemacht. Leider speichert diese keine ISO-Werte, von daher müsst ihr und ich raten 

Bild 1: 
Ein schöner, alter, Porsche 1600 
Nürburgring 5.7.08
F/2,8
1/1250 Sek.
Bis auf die Größe nicht bearbeitet

Bild 2:
Audi R8
Nürburgring 1.9.07
F/2,8
1/1250 Sek.
Bis auf die Größe nicht bearbeitet

Bild 3:
Audi R8
Nürburgring 26.7.08
F/3,5
1/500 Sek.
Bis auf die Größe nicht bearbeitet

Bild 4:
Mosler MT900 GTR
Nürburgring 5.7.08
F/5,6
1/400 Sek
Bis auf die Größe nicht bearbeitet

Bild 5:
Audi R8
Nürburgring 1.9.07
F/5,6
1/500 Sek.
Ein kleiner Photoshop Mod meinerseits, wie gefällt es euch? 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## guntergeh (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal paar Bilder aufn Tisch gelegt.  ^^


----------



## Kathodion (7. Oktober 2008)

@Bond2602 der lächelnde auto find ich super


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke!  

MfG
Bond2602


----------



## X_SXPS07 (7. Oktober 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> @Bond2602 *der *lächelnde auto find ich super


  sry aber ich kann nicht mehr 




@ontopic:
finde das lachende auto auch gut! aber am unteren ende sieht man das es eingefügt ist das könntest du noch beheben


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Oktober 2008)

X_SXPS07 Ich danke dir auch!

Leider ist das bearbeiten jetzt nichtmehr möglich. Als ich die Ecke wegretuschiert hatte, ist schon so lange her (ich hab 5 Speicherpunkte gemacht, mit Zwischenergebnissen), dass wenn ich noch etwas stehen lassen würde, müsste ich das halbe Auto nochmal neu machen . Das wäre dann viel zu viel Arbeit (bzw., ich würd den Rest garnicht mehr so hinbekommen ).

Ich bitte um Verständniss 

MfG
Bond2602


----------



## Kathodion (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir vergeben dir


----------



## Bond2602 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sehr freundlich


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

Echt gute Bilder! Gibts das mit dem Auto vll auch in höherer Auflösung?


----------



## Bond2602 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich 

Hier hast du mal die höchste, die ich habe. Wenn du eine bestimmte Auflösung brauchst, sag mir das, dann schneide ichs dir zurecht  (soll nicht arrogant klingen, aber ich hab schon von ein paar Leuten anfragen bekommen das in ihr Wallpaper Format zu schneiden )

MfG
Bond2602


----------



## guntergeh (8. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder was herbstliches.


----------



## Tremendous (8. Oktober 2008)

Das erste finde ich richtig geil!


----------



## Air0r (8. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal wieder was herbstliches.



Mir gefällt auch das erste ganz gut.
Wobei ich finde, die Pflanze könnte sich ruhig mehr vom Hintergrund abdecken.


----------



## guntergeh (8. Oktober 2008)

Hatte arge Probleme das Ding erstmal überhaupt etwas scharf zu bekommen.

Ziemlich heftiger Wind gewesen.


----------



## Air0r (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal ein Panorama gemacht 

(Original: 17920x2336 Pixel, 26 MB xD)


----------



## Lee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie kriegt man so ein Foto hin? (@Air0r)


----------



## Air0r (8. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man so ein Foto hin? (@Air0r)



In meinem Fall: Ganz viele Fotos machen (waren 8 Stück) und mit Photoshop zu einem Panorama stitchen. Die leeren Ränder hab ich noch weggeschnitten.


----------



## Kathodion (9. Oktober 2008)

@gutergeh
Mir gefällt das zweite besser. Finde das erste eher gewöhnlich.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal wieder was von mir! Passt zwar auch in den Outing-Thread aber  hatte keine Lust den zu suchen 

Ausnahmsweise mal Selbstporträts


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Oktober 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal Selbstporträts


Schön in Szene gesetzt, vielleicht ein tick zu dunkel. Das Linke hätte ich noch horizontal gespiegelt, damit der Canon-Schriftzug stimmt, etwas tricksen muss ja erlaubt sein.


----------



## Kathodion (9. Oktober 2008)

Outing-Thread?
Zweite gefällt


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2008)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> Hier hast du mal die höchste, die ich habe. Wenn du eine bestimmte Auflösung brauchst, sag mir das, dann schneide ichs dir zurecht  (soll nicht arrogant klingen, aber ich hab schon von ein paar Leuten anfragen bekommen das in ihr Wallpaper Format zu schneiden )
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Oktober 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Schön in Szene gesetzt, vielleicht ein tick zu dunkel. Das Linke hätte ich noch horizontal gespiegelt, damit der Canon-Schriftzug stimmt, etwas tricksen muss ja erlaubt sein.


Danke  stimmt das hätte ich noch machen sollen bzw habe es jetzt gemacht


----------



## Mojo (9. Oktober 2008)

Was cool kommen würde wäre wenn du das Kabel vom Ipod etwas mehr weiß machst


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielen Dank



Ich danke dir für dein Interesse !  

@ X_SXPS07 : Sieht gut aus, schön gemacht! Lad doch das gespiegelte nochmal hoch 


MfG Bond2602


----------



## guntergeh (9. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Panorama gemacht
> 
> (Original: 17920x2336 Pixel, 26 MB xD)



Wieviel Grad sind das ca.?

Ich schätz mal so zwischen 200-300?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2008)

ok Bond2602 hier ist es!


----------



## Kathodion (10. Oktober 2008)

finde jetzt das der Schuh fast zu weiss ist


----------



## Air0r (10. Oktober 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> ok Bond2602 hier ist es!



ich finde es - sry - einfach nur schlecht.
der schuh ist viel zu hell, lenkt total ab.
ansonsten ist der rechte teil noch fast i.O. ;
der linke teil aber ist einfach nur verwackelt und damit unbrauchbar.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> ich finde es - sry - einfach nur schlecht.
> der schuh ist viel zu hell, lenkt total ab.
> ansonsten ist der rechte teil noch fast i.O. ;
> der linke teil aber ist einfach nur verwackelt und damit unbrauchbar.


wie du meinst...ach so der rechte Teil ist nicht verwackelt sondern einfach hinter der cam unscharf


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Oktober 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> ... hinter der cam unscharf...



Zimmer voll ausleuchten, mit allem was das Haus an Lampen hergibt und F22 reindonnern 

Ich finds nicht so schlecht, wie manch andrer hier 

Aber würde es nicht theoretisch gehen, bissl mehr Blende und bissl mehr ausleuchten, dann dürfte das meiste scharf sein . Du musst ja nicht den Hintergrund scharf bekommen . War das manueller Fokus, ich denke schon oder?

MfG Bond2602


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2008)

ne autofokus und blende 5.6 vorne auf die linse scharf gestellt...naja ok schlecht ausgeleuchtet wars schon 

das nächste mal (versuche) mache ich es besser, aus Kritik lernt man ja schließlich


----------



## TheSomberlain (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast du den Autofokus wenigstens auf Mittenfokussierung gehabt? Ansonsten kanns passieren, dass er ein wenig falsch fokussiert.

Blende 5.6 ist zu wenig bei diesem Abstand zwischen Sensor und "Objekt", damit erreichst du nur sehr sehr wenig Tiefenschärfe.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2008)

@the soberlain: Ja ich habe es auf Mittenfokusierung! Richtig fokussiert hat er ja, die Mitte also die Linse ist scharf 
Ich wollte halt den Hintergrund, also die Wand unscharf bekommen, deshalb habe die Blende genommen! Auf dem kleinen Bildschirm habe ich das dann wohl nicht gesehen das mein Gesicht auch unscharf wurde...sollte wohl ab sofort mal ranzoomen


----------



## Air0r (10. Oktober 2008)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> wie du meinst...ach so der rechte Teil ist nicht verwackelt sondern einfach hinter der cam unscharf



der schriftzug mag richtig fokussiert sein aber verwackelt ist er auch 
mein tipp:
entweder stativ drunter und mit der hand verdecken... oder blitzen (wenn du einen aufsteckblizt hast, also an die decke bliten/wand)... oder bei mehr licht fotografieren  finde die bilder auch etwas dunkel.
aber mach weiter so


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> der schriftzug mag richtig fokussiert sein aber verwackelt ist er auch
> mein tipp:
> entweder stativ drunter und mit der hand verdecken... oder blitzen (wenn du einen aufsteckblizt hast, also an die decke bliten/wand)... oder bei mehr licht fotografieren  finde die bilder auch etwas dunkel.
> aber mach weiter so



ja stimmt recht hast und danke 

Hab noch das Problem, das das Display der Cam das ganze auch heller anzeigt als es nachher auf meinem Bildschirm ist egal was ich in der Cam einstelle. Auch vergesse ich immer durch zoomen  zu überprüfen ob es verwackelt ist -.- 
Aber ich denke das bekomme ich auch noch hin


----------



## Bond2602 (11. Oktober 2008)

Vor den Erfolg haben die Götter den Schweiß gesetzt


----------



## X_SXPS07 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja auch gut so, sonst wäre ja alles langweilig


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine "Ergebnisse" von ein wenig Freizeit heute


----------



## OeffOeff (11. Oktober 2008)

Dann poste ich auch mal ein paar von mir, sind alle auf 1024x768 pixel verkleinert, sry


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2008)

1. zuviel hdr.
2. schön getroffen  hebt sich gut ab
3. ganz ok, aber wieder hdr xD
4. was zur hölle ist das?
5. Bier? ahja, komisches motiv..
6. ganz schön in szene gesetzt aber nichts besonderes


----------



## Oliver (11. Oktober 2008)

Gerade noch ein paar Schnappschüsse aus Athen gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (11. Oktober 2008)

Weiß noch nicht so recht wie ich es finden soll....hmm.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (11. Oktober 2008)

Sind doch ganz ok...aber irgendwie fällt was besonderes  Und vielleicht noch eine höhere Blendenzahl damit alles scharf ist, dann noch ein bisschen mehr in die Mitte gehen oder nach außen, so das man das Ende nicht mehr sieht und dann noch in Photoshop das Blau ein bischen betonen damit das raus sticht! Ich glaube das was an Kritik, wie gesagt sonst gut


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht so recht wie ich es finden soll....hmm.



Fettes Brot! Auch wenn das Format etwas Schwierigkeiten macht.


----------



## guntergeh (11. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Fettes Brot! Auch wenn das Format etwas Schwierigkeiten macht.



Ein quadratischer Schnitt würde wahrscheinlich besser passen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Oktober 2008)

Dann bräuchtest Du beim ersten Bild aber etwas mehr "Fleisch".



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Gerade noch ein paar Schnappschüsse aus Athen gefunden:



Teilweise etwas viel Overall-Kontrast (gerade beim mittleren Bild zerschießt es Dir die Höhen) - aber auf jeden Fall ein gutes Auge, Herr Kollege!

Das beste Mittel gegen trübes Wetter 

"Zimmer mit Aussicht" (Ostsee)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (12. Oktober 2008)

Mal als Quadrat die Treppe und einen Hauptdampfverteiler. 

Leider ist mir da die Schärfe etwas verrutscht was ich vor Ort nicht gesehen hatte.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Oktober 2008)

So finde ich das schon viel besser 
Die anderen sind jetzt nicht so besonderes, was wohl auch an der Schärfe liegt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal als Quadrat die Treppe und einen Hauptdampfverteiler.
> 
> Leider ist mir da die Schärfe etwas verrutscht was ich vor Ort nicht gesehen hatte.



Klasse Ecke - Du hast da offenbar Glück beim Finden solcher Motive


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2008)

Rostock - 10mm (Nikon digital, entspricht Bildkreis von 15mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (12. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Rostock - 10mm (Nikon digital, entspricht Bildkreis von 15mm)



Das find ich geil. Solche Perspektiven mag ich.

Pass lieber auf Thilo, nicht das dein Beitrag wieder editiert wird. 

Mal noch ein Bildchen heute vom Drachen steigen lassen. Meine kleine Nichte.


----------



## HeNrY (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällt die leichte Körnung in deinen Bildern Guntergeh 
Und perfekt den Moment eingefangen 

@Thilo
Wäre es "gerade" fänd ich es noch besser 
Aber die Perspektive gefällt mir


----------



## Lee (12. Oktober 2008)

@guntergeh

Das Bild ist echt süß


----------



## guntergeh (12. Oktober 2008)

Mal noch ein paar aus der Serie "Nichten"


----------



## guntergeh (13. Oktober 2008)

Panorama knapp 360°

Originalgröße: 49901x2471

Durch die extreme Verkleinerung sind leider die Details etwas sehr verschwunden.

Original in jpeg ist 56mbyte groß. Nachdem es aus Lightroom kam konnte übrigens Photoshop nix mehr mit der Datei anfangen. Kam nur Fehlermeldung.^^


----------



## Air0r (13. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Panorama knapp 360°
> 
> Originalgröße: 49901x2471
> 
> ...



hm - wusste gar nicht dass LR stitchen kann... ^^


----------



## guntergeh (13. Oktober 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> hm - wusste gar nicht dass LR stitchen kann... ^^



Hatte es im PS zusammengesetzt. Jedoch hatte ich dann nur noch als Ausgabe .tif - gibt es da begrenzungen was jpeg angeht? Jedenfalls habe ich es anschliessend ins Lightroom und die Farben noch etwas angepasst und als jpeg exportiert. Danach war es nicht mehr möglich es in PS zu öffnen. Kamm immer ein Fehler - konnte das jpeg nicht interpretieren?!

Edit: Als .tif ist es 998 mbyte groß.


----------



## Air0r (13. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hatte es im PS zusammengesetzt. Jedoch hatte ich dann nur noch als Ausgabe .tif - gibt es da begrenzungen was jpeg angeht? Jedenfalls habe ich es anschliessend ins Lightroom und die Farben noch etwas angepasst und als jpeg exportiert. Danach war es nicht mehr möglich es in PS zu öffnen. Kamm immer ein Fehler - konnte das jpeg nicht interpretieren?!
> 
> Edit: Als .tif ist es 998 mbyte groß.



ähm - ich exportier meine RAWs fertig entwickelt aus LR in JPG und stitche dann die jpgs - und speichers auch als jpg.


----------



## guntergeh (14. Oktober 2008)

Jupp. Ich hatte es nur erst gestitcht, da ich erstmal schauen wollte ob die Bilder überhaupt passen, da mein Stativ nicht gerade das beste ist und probleme hat, bei einer 360°-Drehung die Waage zu halten.....


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Oktober 2008)

so ein Stativ habe ich auch, ist manchmal ganz schon stressig damit halbwegs 'grade' Panoramas hinzubekommen 

Naja jetzt bin ich erst mal ein paar Tage in Berlin! Danach gibt es neue Bilder (hoffe ich)


----------



## guntergeh (14. Oktober 2008)

Mal was in S/W.


----------



## guntergeh (18. Oktober 2008)

S/W Again


----------



## HeNrY (18. Oktober 2008)

kurze frage - warum schreibst du eigentlich imag*in*es?


----------



## guntergeh (18. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> kurze frage - warum schreibst du eigentlich imag*in*es?



Ist ne Eigenkreation mit etwas Hintergrund.

Würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen das zu erklären. Ich interpretiere da nur etwas mehr hinein.


----------



## HeNrY (18. Oktober 2008)

imagine und image? ^^


----------



## guntergeh (18. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> imagine und image? ^^



Auch  ^^


----------



## Mojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal ein unbearbeitetes Bild aus nem Französischem Reichendorf in der nähe von Saint Tropez.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremendous (20. Oktober 2008)

Samstag Nacht freihand gemacht


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Samstag Nacht freihand gemacht



wers glaubt


----------



## Tremendous (21. Oktober 2008)

@ Air0r: Was willst Du?


----------



## HeNrY (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab solche Aufnahmen auch schon freihand gemacht, sind einfacher als man denkt


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab das auch schon gemacht! Das ist kein Problem, bei mir war das irgendwas mit 1/200 Verschlusszeit bei ISO 200 und Blende 5.6! Also durchaus im bereich des möglichen


----------



## guntergeh (21. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde die verwendete Brennweite interessieren.


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mich würde die verwendete Brennweite interessieren.



und mich die exif.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. Oktober 2008)

Während wir auf die exif von Tremendous warten, hier mal wieder was von mir aus Berlin  

Kamera wie immer meine 400D mit Kit-Objektiv auf 25mm bei 1/60, ISO 200 und 5.6 Blende!


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2008)

Mal bisschen mit Photoshop und dem Luce-Filter rumexperimentiert...


----------



## Tremendous (21. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mich würde die verwendete Brennweite interessieren.





Air0r schrieb:


> und mich die exif.



Hier der Screen, war zu faul es abzutippen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Hier der Screen, war zu faul es abzutippen



hm.. ok, sry für die anzweiflung


----------



## guntergeh (22. Oktober 2008)

So, mal ein etwas älteres Porträt nur mit anderen Schnitt und High Key und eine Runde Sudoku.


----------



## HeNrY (22. Oktober 2008)

Highkey ist imho was anderes 

Aber schöne Perspektive(n)


----------



## guntergeh (22. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Highkey ist imho was anderes
> 
> Aber schöne Perspektive(n)



pffffff


----------



## HeNrY (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal was von heute, quick and dirty (exifs sollte da sein): "take a rest"


----------



## X_SXPS07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das sind irgendwie so aus wie als wäre das mit Blitz gemacht worden, weil die Bank teils hell ist und dann dahinter dunkel 
Ich finde die ausleuchtung jetzt nicht so gelungen, also es wäre besser gewesen wenn der Weg hinter der Bank nicht im Schatten gelegen hätte! Ansonsten vielleicht ein bisschen in die hocke gehen das man das nicht mehr sieht. 
Ach und das "Wolkenbild" geht aus dem rechten Bildrand raus, finde das allerdings passend dazu deswegen hättest du den Bildauschnitt noch etwas verschieben können


----------



## HeNrY (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja, entfesselter Blitz unten, hatte leider keinen zweiten Blitz dabei, sonst hätte ich den Weg auch noch aufgehellt *g

Und dass es soo dunkel war, hab ich leider erst zuhaus gesehen :/


----------



## guntergeh (23. Oktober 2008)

Auch mal ganz quick und dürtü...^^

Von Heute.


----------



## Air0r (23. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Auch mal ganz quick und dürtü...^^
> 
> Von Heute.



Also, die Halos beim letzen Bild stören schon find ich... sonst ganz ordentlich


----------



## X_SXPS07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Man du (guntergeh) hast irgendwie immer geile Lokations! Aber ich finde dieses mal die Umsetzung nicht so besonderes gelungen. Du hättest da noch viel mehr rausholen können  
Das mit dem Waschbecken hat allerdings schon was


----------



## guntergeh (23. Oktober 2008)

Japp. Bin auch nicht soooo zufrieden. Problem war, das teilweise sehr sehr wenig licht zur Verfügung war und ich so nicht immer die perspektive wählen konnte weil es sonst trotz ISO 1600 zu dunkel gewesen wäre und blitzen ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Air0r (23. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Japp. Bin auch nicht soooo zufrieden. Problem war, das teilweise sehr sehr wenig licht zur Verfügung war und ich so nicht immer die perspektive wählen konnte weil es sonst trotz ISO 1600 zu dunkel gewesen wäre und blitzen ist nicht so mein Fall.



hm... aber indirekt blitzen kann man doch eig. immer mal PROBIEREN  je nach angestrahlter fläche kann das ja auch echt geil aussehn.


----------



## guntergeh (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur den integrierten Blitz und keine reflektoren oder irgendwas.


----------



## Air0r (23. Oktober 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hab nur den integrierten Blitz und keine reflektoren oder irgendwas.



hm... ist dir n blitz zu teuer?
Ich habe einen Metz 44 AF 4C, ist zwar schon etwas älter, hat nur wenige funktionen, und lässt sich nur nach oben schwenken, nicht zur seite - aber du hast für unter 150 euro einen richtigen externen blitz - ich bin mit meinem zufrieden. scharfstellen in der dunkelheit wird auch leichter^^


----------



## guntergeh (23. Oktober 2008)

Ähm nicht zu teuer. Nur derzeit habe ich mein Kontingent an verfügbaren Geld bereits ab 1. des Monats verplant. Sozusagen hab ich dafür kein Geld übrig im Moment. Abgesehen davon fotografiere ich nur ganz selten mit Blitz und habe auch nicht das riesen Interesse daran daher steht der Blitz nicht ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## HeNrY (23. Oktober 2008)

Gib es zu, das Waschbecken hast du mir geklaut 
Hab ich gestern Nacht gebastelt (ja, mir war langweilig  )
( Henry Auditor // forgotten )

#e#
und noch was von einem meiner liebsten Models ;D


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn es eher in den Zeigt her eure Eingabegeräte Thread gehört, poste ich das Bild auch mal hier. Weil ich es sehr stylisch finde

Kamera: Casio Exilim EX-Z80
Best-Shot Gitter (bitte nicht töten)
ISO 64

Motiv ist eine Roccat Kone
Ort ist ... hmm naja mein Schreibtisch eben


----------



## guntergeh (24. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Gib es zu, das Waschbecken hast du mir geklaut
> Hab ich gestern Nacht gebastelt (ja, mir war langweilig  )
> ( Henry Auditor // forgotten )
> 
> ...



Dann hast du den Wasserhahn kaputt gemacht. Bei mir kam kein Wasser mehr.

Wo wir beim Thema Wasserhahn sind.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2008)

Welches Tool zum verwalten eurer Fotos nutzt ihr?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Oktober 2008)

windows explorer!


----------



## guntergeh (26. Oktober 2008)

Adobe Bridge.....


----------



## HeNrY (27. Oktober 2008)

Canon Utility + Adobe Lightroom


----------



## Kathodion (27. Oktober 2008)

Am anfang Adobe Bridge jetzt Lightroom


----------



## Bjoern (27. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Welches Tool zum verwalten eurer Fotos nutzt ihr?



Lightroom 2.1


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Welches Tool zum verwalten eurer Fotos nutzt ihr?



Ich hab ACDSee 10 und PS Elements 4.

Überlege aber auf PS Elements 7 zu gehen - mal schauen


----------



## Bjoern (27. Oktober 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hab ACDSee 10 und PS Elements 4.
> 
> Überlege aber auf PS Elements 7 zu gehen - mal schauen



PS Elements 7 ist echt klasse für den Preis (ab 70 Euronen). Der Organizer funktioniert im Prinzip ähnlich wie Brdige und Lightroom und man bekommt noch ein paar Photoshop Gene zur Fotobearbeitung. Habe den Test heute online gebracht: os-informer.de - Software-Test: Adobe Photoshop Elements 7

Greetz


----------



## pixelflair (28. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie grad langweile gehabt und mal bissel noch bearbeitet und mal geguckt was noch auf meiner Cam so rumgammelte xD


----------



## HeNrY (30. Oktober 2008)

Mal was neues/altes von mir


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2008)

@HeNrY

Könnte ich vllt deinen Avatar in 1680x1050 haben?
Ich finde das Bild so süß^^


----------



## guntergeh (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das ist Henry selbst oder? 

Die Schnecke gefällt. 

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist in Bridge die Vorschaufenster auf nen 2ten monitor zu bekommen? Falls Ja, wie?


----------



## HeNrY (30. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> @HeNrY
> 
> Könnte ich vllt deinen Avatar in 1680x1050 haben?
> Ich finde das Bild so süß^^



Ich versuch es mal ins Format zu bringen 
Im Anhang  (100% Crop)


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2008)

Test... Wasser läuft...Test bestanden^^


----------



## HeNrY (31. Oktober 2008)

out of focus  ;D


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> out of focus  ;D



Was?^^ -nix raff- xD


----------



## X_SXPS07 (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Wasser ist nicht scharf gestellt also außerhalb des Bereiches der fokussiert wurde!


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2008)

ahh  war auch mehr oder weniger schnappschuss  ohne groß geplant ;D


----------



## M. Polle (4. November 2008)

Trotzdem sehr schönes Bild. das Wasser sieht aus wie getrockneter Kleb mit Blasen

Im Anhang noch ein Bild aus Hamburg.
Geschossen mit einer Ricoh Caplio R30.
SW und downsized


----------



## Kathodion (6. November 2008)

Hübsch


----------



## pixelflair (6. November 2008)

M. Polle schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehr schönes Bild. das Wasser sieht aus wie getrockneter Kleb mit Blasen
> 
> Im Anhang noch ein Bild aus Hamburg.
> Geschossen mit einer Ricoh Caplio R30.
> SW und downsized




danke 

Ich werd bald mal paar neue Fotos machen  hab ab jetzt jedes WE nen andres Auto  das wird lustig  Probefahrten ftw


----------



## Kathodion (6. November 2008)

Was fährst du denn Probe?


Ich würde mal gerne wissen mit was für Programme ihr eure Fotos
-Bearbeitet
-Verwaltet
Was ihr euch traut an den Bilder zu veränder. Und wo ihr lieber die Finger davon lässt. Wäre cool wenn auch leute sachen erzählen können im bezug auf tolle kniffe und tolle kompositionen.

Danke euch allen


----------



## Air0r (6. November 2008)

...mit was für Programme ihr eure Fotos
-Bearbeitet        -> Lightroom für RAW - JPG, Photoshop für JPGs bearbeiten
-Verwaltet         -> Windows Explodierer

Was ihr euch traut an den Bilder zu veränder.      -> Panoramen, selten mal ein dark art... im moment bearbeite ich recht wenig. Lightroom reicht, und wenn ein bild mies ist... hab ich eher keine lust, es noch zu bearbeiten, wenn es gut ist, lass ich es so 
Und wo ihr lieber die Finger davon lässt.  -> haare im gegenlicht freistellen z.B. ?
Wäre cool wenn auch leute sachen erzählen können im bezug auf tolle kniffe und tolle kompositionen.    -> Stell auf die augen scharf. geh weit weg. geh nah ran. ja, genau.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. November 2008)

Also bearbeiten mit Photoshop CS3 und verwalten mit dem explorer! 

Och bearbeiten: also versuchen tue ich alles mal aber meistens beschränkt es sich doch auf die RAW Konvertierung und noch einen Filter. 

Tipps habe ich nur: Man muss alles selber mal probiert haben


----------



## Kathodion (6. November 2008)

Das ist ein guet Tipp


----------



## guntergeh (6. November 2008)

Die Idee find ich gut.

Ich nutze Bridge für die Verwaltung. (Ich teste mich im moment etwas bei lightroom rein was die Verwaltung angeht.)

Zum bearbeiten läuft bei mir Photoshop. Vorher die Raws in Camera Raw. (Lightroom wir derzeit auch getestet) 

Das meiste wird auch dort gemacht.

Tipps kann ich leider keine geben. Das muß man dann speziell aufs jeweilige Bild machen, was man beim nächsten mal eventuell besser machen kann.


----------



## Kathodion (6. November 2008)

Also Ich nutze zur Verwaltung nur noch Lightroom der Work Flow ist einfach genial. Zum bearbeiten dann gehe ich zu Photoshop CS 3 über die ja perfekt ineinander greifen.

Spiele noch viel mit dem Gauschen Weichzeichner und Matter Machen herum. Nach demm Gauschen kommt dann oft noch ein Selektiver Scharfzeichen dazu.


----------



## guntergeh (6. November 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> Also Ich nutze zur Verwaltung nur noch Lightroom der Work Flow ist einfach genial.



Ich glaub ich mags gern kompliziert


----------



## Kathodion (6. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mags gern kompliziert




Also ich muss gestehen ich hatte erstens meine bedenken anfänglich mit lightroom, habe es fast wieder deinstalliert, auch hatte ich mittelgrosse schwierigkeiten bei der benutzung was auch wieder fast zur deinstallation führte und ich au parallel noch bridge benutze wo ich draus kahm.

Suche einen Laden wo man günstig Objektive kaufen kann müssen aber neue sein. Kenn ihr einen?


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn Probe?
> 
> 
> Ich würde mal gerne wissen mit was für Programme ihr eure Fotos
> ...




1.  nen 207 Sport 120   und nen Seat Ibiza SC Sport 1.6 16V  auf jeden Fall  vllt kommt noch nen Leon dazu  soll ja mal mein Auto werden eins von denen^^

2. lightroom für "ordnung"  und Photoshop zum Bearbeiten xD


----------



## HeNrY (7. November 2008)

Um mal wieder ein Bild zu posten:
Selbstportrait von heute - ja ich weiß ist nur nen normaler Pinsel...
(Canon EOS 400D, 18-55 Kitscherbe, ISO 100, Blende 13, 1/200 + 250 Watt/s Studioblitz auf ~1/7 Leistung)


----------



## Kathodion (8. November 2008)

sieht noch etwas zu gekünstelt aus find ich


----------



## HeNrY (8. November 2008)

Ja, ich fotografier später nochmal nen Blitz und ersetze damit den Brush... 
War nur quick & dirty


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. November 2008)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein paar festgehaltene Momente. Als Objektiv kam ein Canon EFS 17-85 IS USM zum Einsatz, dass die vergangenen Tage frisch bei mir eintraf. Die Arbeit verrichtete eine Eos 400D.

Bild 1: Der Langohrigel reagiert ganz allergisch auf den Mauszeiger. In Wirklichkeit habe ich nur meinen Monitor abfotografiert. Euer LCD wird sich ebenfalls freuen, wenn ihr unterschiedlich nah an das Bild heran zoomt  Disko.

Bild 2: Meine kleine Kompakte für die flotten Momente, die ich stets dabei habe. Der Aufkleber darauf ist völlig unnötig, ich weiß.

Bild 3: Die Küche; immer finden sich interessante Objekte aus Edelstahl in irgendeiner Ecke. Diesmal waren es zwei Behälter, die eigentlich für Fondue gedacht sind. Darauf einen sanften Schwarz/Weiß-Filter gelegt, fertig.

Bild 4: Käse. Ob geraspelt, am ganzen Stück oder in Scheiben auf's Brot. Hier ein Beispiel, wie's auch geht. Der Käse wird vom Feind, der Raspel, nahezu bedrängt.

Bild 5: Der schmutzige PS3-Controller und die pinke Kontur tragen ihr Letztes zur Würze des Bildes bei. Der Controller macht einen nahezu heiligen Auftritt.


----------



## Kathodion (9. November 2008)

Also die 3 ersten finde ich ok, von der Qualität mal abgesehen beim igel, aber die zwei letzten gefallen mir garnicht zumahl das mit dem käse langweilig für mich ausschaut. ich meine was bewirkt dort irgend eine art von Interesse oder Spannung, ich seh nix. Das Pad naja spielen damit auch frauen ok könnte man machen, aber sonst isses ein wenig schwul sorry. meine nicht das du schwul bist gell nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## HeNrY (9. November 2008)

Dann zeig doch mal ein paar deiner "Werke" ;P


----------



## Kathodion (9. November 2008)

Werde ich bei gelegen heit haber momentan viel zu tun. Muss noch ein paar Fotos abliefern


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. November 2008)

Kathodion,

das "schwule" daran liegt wo? Die grelle Tischdecke? Ja, damit spielen auch hin und wieder Frauen - um genau zu sein, eine und deren Freundinnen. Das Bild mit dem Igel wurde, wie auch schon im obigen Beitrag von mir erwähnt, vom LCD abfotografiert, was zum Ende hin eine enorme Dateigröße und eine optisch scheinbar schlechte Bildqualität die Folge ist.

Richtig, bei allen Bildern, außer dem mittig gelegenen mit den Edelstahlgefäßen, bleibt die prickelnde Lust irgendwo auf der Strecke. Das schwarz/weiß zieht die Blicke der Betrachter vielleicht einige Millisekunden mehr auf sich. Ich wollte auch nicht um jeden Preis irgendjemanden einen Adrenalinstoß verpassen.

Ich freue mich schon auf deine festgehaltenen Momente.

Um meinen Griff ins Klo ein klitzekleines bisschen wieder gut zu machen, hänge ich etwas leicht verdaulichere Bilder an, welche diesmal alle mit einem EF 50mm/1,8 gemacht wurden. Das Thema dieser Bilderreihe: "Plätzchen Backen und das Mobiliar einer stinknormalen deutschen Küche".

Bild 1: Das Ei, die Grundlage fast aller Backwaren.

Bild 2: Frisch geschnittene Vollmilch- und weiße Schokolade. Probieren?

Bild 3: Mehl in seiner (hoffentlich) reinsten Form.

Bild 4: Nein, dass soll keine Animation zum Alkoholismus sein. Vielmehr ist die Freistellung der Flasche sehr schmackhaft.

Bild 5: In den fertigen Plätzchenteig -daraus sollen später die sogenannten Choco Cookies werden- werden nur die beiden Sorten Schokolade hinein gegeben.

Bild 6: Ein hat es geschafft. Wann folgen bloß die nächsten...


----------



## Kathodion (9. November 2008)

Darfst mich nicht falsch verstehen. Igel gut, abgesehen von Quali aber das sagtest du ja die ersten 3 finde ich von kompositon gut.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2008)

Was zum Teufel werden das für Plätzchen? Die sehen als Teig schon verdammt lecker aus.


----------



## Air0r (10. November 2008)

damn, ich hab hunger


----------



## Kathodion (10. November 2008)

ich auch gibt gleich raclett bei uns


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. November 2008)

uhh ich will auch wieder Zeit für das Fotografieren haben. Aber die Schule verbietet mir das leider momentan


----------



## Kathodion (10. November 2008)

Ou das ist aber schade


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2008)

Mal fix was neues.


----------



## gdfan (11. November 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Wallpaper. Einmal Orginal und 2x bearbeitet:
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Lee (11. November 2008)

Also das Original finde ich ganz hübsch, aber die bearbeiteten sehen imo irgendwie strange aus mit den Streifen


----------



## gdfan (11. November 2008)

Ich finde das strange cool


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2008)

btw hast nen dreher in der auflösung 

Mir ist es auch zu "strange".


----------



## HeNrY (11. November 2008)

Japan! xD


----------



## gdfan (11. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> btw hast nen dreher in der auflösung
> 
> Mir ist es auch zu "strange".


wups das wird natürlich geändert
mfg
gdfan
edit: Post 400 ^^


----------



## Lee (11. November 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Japan! xD



Höö???

@Fotographiersuchtis^^

Spricht irgendetwas gegen ein Pentax System? Weil nächsten Monat kommt definitiv eine SLR ins Haus und die K200D gefällt mir doch schon sehr gut für den Preis. Eventuell auch die neue K-M. 
Ansonsten kommt noch eine Nikon D40 in Frage. Die Eos 1000D gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, weil die mir einfach nicht gut in der Hand liegt und die 450D ist mir doch ein Stück zu teuer.


----------



## HeNrY (11. November 2008)

Die Streifen sehen so aus wie die japanische (Kriegs-?) Flagge
Sowas hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rising_Sun_(Flagge)


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2008)

Die 1000D gibts dafür jetzt bei Media Markt für 379Euro inklusive Kit-Objektiv. Falls es nur darum geht das sie nicht so richtig in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Die Streifen sehen so aus wie die japanische (Kriegs-?) Flagge
> Sowas hier:
> Rising Sun (Flagge ? Wikipedia)



Mich erinnert es an das hier:*** Histoire de Soleil Levant by ~clasixart on deviantART[/url]


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2008)

Um nochmal das mit den Keksen aufzurühren, habe ich sie in ihrer fertigen Form beigefügt. Sie sind gefüllt mit weißer und dunkler Schokolade, nichts falsches denken 

Als kleine Nachspeise habe ich noch meine auf der GC07 hart erkämpfte Gothic 3-Figur mit cremiger Beleuchtung daneben gestellt.


----------



## Floletni (14. November 2008)

So da will ich auch mal meine Schmuckstücke zeigen

Geknipst mit: FinePix F650
Geknipst wo: in Weißenfels aus mein Fenster raus
Geknipst wann: die ersten beiden am 14 April 2008 (morgens) und das letzte am 16 Juli 2008 (abends)
Bearbeitet: gar nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (14. November 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Um nochmal das mit den Keksen aufzurühren, habe ich sie in ihrer fertigen Form beigefügt. Sie sind gefüllt mit weißer und dunkler Schokolade, nichts falsches denken
> 
> Als kleine Nachspeise habe ich noch meine auf der GC07 hart erkämpfte Gothic 3-Figur mit cremiger Beleuchtung daneben gestellt.



Hast du beim ersten Bild einen Weicheichnungsfilter in den Hintergrund gelegt? Irgendwie sieht der Übergang zum "Unscharfen" so hart aus.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## HeNrY (14. November 2008)

Liegt an der Blende um am Objektiv


----------



## Lee (16. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (17. November 2008)

Hatte grad "Langweile" beim warten auf meine Freundin^^


----------



## Lee (18. November 2008)

Sagt mal, sind leise Geräusche während der Belichtung normal?


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

An diesem hässlichen Kraftwerk/Tagebau-Dingens bin ich Samstag vorbei gefahren. Was ist das überhaupt fürn Teil?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (18. November 2008)

bei mir machen nur die Spiegel beim "umklappen" geräusche oO aber sonst nichts xD


das ist die Salzgitter-AG. Also weder Kraftwerk noch Tagebau *lach* 
ist einer der größten Stahlproduzenten der Welt xD

Aber was zur Hölle hast du in dem Kaff hier gemacht?^^


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich war auf dem Weg nach Börßum oder so....Eigentlich wollte ich zurück in den Harz, aber meine Freundin kam auf die geniale Idee noch eine Freundin zu besuchen die in diesem Dorf mitten im Nichts wohnt...da kann man ja mal 150km Umweg machen oder so 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (18. November 2008)

lol das ist echt im nichts^^

wo im Harz wohnste?


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Eigentlich am Harz. Etwas hinter Seesen...Osterode/Herzberg. Ab und zu bin ich aber auch in Goslar und Clausthal-Zellerfeld zu finden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (18. November 2008)

Quasi um die Ecke  Am We is ja schnee angesagt  werd wohl hoch fahren in harz  fotoweekend xD


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Jo, ich freu mich schon wenn ich morgen den verdammten Berg zur Uni hoch muss. Soll ja schön glatt werden 

Und was gegen OT: DMS an einer Schraube 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (18. November 2008)

war auch am überlegen in clausthal zu studieren xD werde aber wohl doch in hildesheim tun xD

so nun gegen OT .. leider etwas verschwommen  aber stellt ganz gut das treiben am Berliner HBF dar^^


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Ach in CLZ ist es ganz gemütlich, allerdings überlege ich gerade nach Dortmund zu wechseln.

Und mal ein Bild aus der Heimat


----------



## Masterwana (18. November 2008)

@GoZoU: Zylinderkopfschraube mit Temp-Fühler?
Wenn ja, wo ist der Motor dazu?


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung wofür die benutzt wurde. Das Bild habe ich gemacht als die Schraube in der Vorlesung rumgereicht wurde. Sie diente lediglich als anschauliches Beispiel zur Positionierung der DMS --> sind also keine Tempfühler . 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Kathodion (19. November 2008)

DMS  was soll das denn sein?


----------



## Imens0 (19. November 2008)

DehnungsMessStreifen


----------



## GoZoU (19. November 2008)

Imens0 schrieb:


> DehnungsMessStreifen



Genau 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## guntergeh (19. November 2008)

Ich dachte es wäre *D*er *M*oderne *S*portbedarf


----------



## HeNrY (20. November 2008)

btt - please


----------



## GoZoU (20. November 2008)

Zu Befehl 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lee (20. November 2008)

Hier noch eins von mir.

Ich bitte die langeweile zu entschuldigen. Ich habe erst vor einer Woche angefangen zu fotographieren und kann bisher weder gute Motive finden, noch sie in Szene setzen, noch sie gut nachbearbeiten...


----------



## Kathodion (20. November 2008)

Würde denn hintergrund vielleicht nicht weiss machen motiv verliert sich sonst. schwarz oder what ever. wär besser


----------



## GoZoU (21. November 2008)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Harz 


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (22. November 2008)

und auch im Flachland sprich Vorharz ist der Schnee angekommen  Mehr Bilder im laufe des Tages  Werd dich besuchen GoZou xD


----------



## GoZoU (22. November 2008)

Glaub ich nicht, aktuell sitz ich nämlich in Dortmund 
Was die hier Schnee nen ist echt lächerlich, reicht aber um das Chaos ausbrechen zu lassen...Was für Weicheier


----------



## pixelflair (22. November 2008)

lol  das glaub ich *g* damit du nicht ganz traurig bist.. Hier ein paar Bilder aus Hahnenklee im Oberharz


----------



## GoZoU (22. November 2008)

Wollt Freitag nach der Uni auch nochmal in den Harz fahren, habs aber leider nicht mehr geschafft. Aber Montag hol ich das nach 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (22. November 2008)

hoffe du hast gute Winterreifen  also von Goslar nach CLZ ist teils echt beschissen zu fahren gewesen. Und in GS fing es gegen 16.30 uhr schon wieder an zu schneien ;D

edit: hab nochmal eins bissel bearbeitet  eure meinung bitte xD


----------



## gdfan (23. November 2008)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## GoZoU (23. November 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hoffe du hast gute Winterreifen  also von Goslar nach CLZ ist teils echt beschissen zu fahren gewesen. Und in GS fing es gegen 16.30 uhr schon wieder an zu schneien ;D


Sicher, gerade neu und wenn die nicht reichen hab auch noch ein paar Schneeketten 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Kathodion (23. November 2008)

besser als vorher


----------



## pixelflair (23. November 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Sicher, gerade neu und wenn die nicht reichen hab auch noch ein paar Schneeketten
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



gut gut ;D


Kathodion was meinst du? zu welchem vergleich ?^^


----------



## Kathodion (23. November 2008)

Post #595 und ein paar vorhher ist das farbige

 ja das eine ist doch farbig und das ander ist jetzt schwarz weiss und ich finde das schwarz weisse besser bzw. schöner. Also um es kurz zu machen das Schwarz/Weisse gefällt mir besser


----------



## pixelflair (23. November 2008)

ah kk ;D hatte gestern abend halt keine zeit mehr für die ebv  mir gefällt das bearbeitete auch besser^^


----------



## Lee (23. November 2008)

Ist er normal, dass im Sucher zum Rand hin das Bild von kleinen schwarzen Pünktchen überseht ist?


----------



## pixelflair (24. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ist er normal, dass im Sucher zum Rand hin das Bild von kleinen schwarzen Pünktchen überseht ist?



Welche Kamera hast du? hab das aber komischerweiße auch   aber wenn ich die Live-Vorschau mache hab ichs nich


----------



## guntergeh (24. November 2008)

Ich würde einfach mal tippen, ihr habt Staub am Sucher.


----------



## Lee (24. November 2008)

@sky24

Ich habe eine Pentax K200D...

@guntergeh
Auf diesem Bild hier in Wikipedia (*klick*) kann man gut sehen, was ich meine. Ist allerdings bei mir nicht ganz so stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## pixelflair (24. November 2008)

wenn es dich nicht stört, lass es drin  ansonstne mal zum fotohändler gehen reinigen lassen (da gibts dann halt auch garantie)

damit wir nich ganz offtopic sind bald hier noch ein paar bilder von heute morgne aus dem schnee-schlarafenland xD


----------



## gdfan (24. November 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## Kathodion (24. November 2008)

das 3. find ich toll


----------



## pixelflair (24. November 2008)

Wenn interesse besteht kann ich sie auch nochmal in größer posten  für desktop etc


----------



## HeNrY (24. November 2008)

Alle sind schief ;P 
Ne, stoßen auf Gefallen, vll etwas heller und die Kontraste herausarbeiten.


----------



## gdfan (25. November 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn interesse besteht kann ich sie auch nochmal in größer posten  für desktop etc


Ja gerne


----------



## pixelflair (25. November 2008)

hab gerade leichte probleme mit unserem besten freund dem Virus -.- sobald alles läuft werd ich sie fertig machen  xD


----------



## gdfan (25. November 2008)

Vielen Dank


----------



## guntergeh (25. November 2008)

So mal wieder was von mir.

Die nächsten Tage kommen noch mehr. Will nur nicht so viele in einen Post quetschen.

Über Anregungen und Tipps würd ich mich freuen. 

Dieses und die folgenden mit Canon EOS 450D und Kit-Objektiv 18-55 EF-S.


----------



## Kathodion (25. November 2008)

Hmmm find ich ganz geil köönte ich das grösser haben und vielleicht dein logo/namenzug ein wenig diskreter setzten dann könnt ichs auf n desktop schmeissen.

Wie findest du eigentlich immer soloche tollen orte zum fotographieren? Ich bin letztens mal ein wenig durch unser dorf gezogen also ich heim ging und habe ein paar natur aufnahmen, noch im herst stadium, gemacht. Aber solche tolle arrangements finde ich nie.


----------



## guntergeh (25. November 2008)

Für dieses und die kommenden war ich heute knapp 300km pro Strecke unterwegs. Besser gesagt war ich eh in dieser Gegend. 

Bild im Anhang.


----------



## HeNrY (25. November 2008)

Nimm für sowas mal nen Stativ mit und dann Blende 8 
Dann holt man aus dem Kitobjektiv die letzten Leistungsreserven raus.


----------



## Lee (26. November 2008)

@HeNrY

Kannst du mir erklären warum Blende 8?(ich möchte mich nur weiterbilden) Ich meine, wirklich unscharf ist das Bild ja nicht...


----------



## guntergeh (26. November 2008)

Und mal wieder eins.

Hatte nen Stativ mit und ich hab mir vorgenommen dort im Sommer noch einmal aufzutauchen. Nach knapp 2 Stunden bei minus 4 Grad wird das Einstellen der Kamera zur Qual.


----------



## HeNrY (26. November 2008)

Bei Blende 8 erreichen die meisten Objektive ihre höchste Abbildungsleistung (Schärfe) 
@Gunter:
Ist das eine alte Psychatrie?


----------



## guntergeh (26. November 2008)

Danke für den Tipp.

Das sind die "Beelitz Heilstätten".

Informationen


----------



## Air0r (26. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Für dieses und die kommenden war ich heute knapp 300km pro Strecke unterwegs. Besser gesagt war ich eh in dieser Gegend.
> 
> Bild im Anhang.



Schönes Bild! Das folgende (weitsicht) find ich dafür aber langweilig.


----------



## Kathodion (26. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Für dieses und die kommenden war ich heute knapp 300km pro Strecke unterwegs. Besser gesagt war ich eh in dieser Gegend.
> 
> Bild im Anhang.



Em gibts des auch in so richtung 1900 x 1200 Pixel. halt im verhältniss von der ursprungs grösse her?

Wär geil.


----------



## guntergeh (26. November 2008)

So das Bild nochmal in 1900.

Hab mal noch eine andere Version mit rangehängt.


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2008)

Wollte mal die Meinung zu diesem Bild hier hören.

AIDA-Logo auf dem Schornstein der AIDA-cara.
Bild in Negativ umgewandelt.

MfG Pascal


----------



## gdfan (26. November 2008)

Ich finds nicht schlecht nur die nKanten sind nicht optimal geglättet


----------



## guntergeh (27. November 2008)

Und noch eins.


----------



## gdfan (27. November 2008)

Auch sehr schön
Nur mir persönlich gefällt der Rand net so gut


----------



## Mojo (27. November 2008)

Schaut doch gut aus mit dem Rand.
Der gibt dem Bild noch die letzte Würze.


----------



## Kathodion (27. November 2008)

@guntergeh

Sieht ganz geil aus

Ach ja und dass ich es nicht vergesse. Wir in der Schweiz haben leider keine solchen "tollen" foto orte wie diese schule oder was das ist.


----------



## guntergeh (27. November 2008)

Das letzte Bild könnte aus der Chirurgie der Beelitz Heilstätten stammen.

Muß mal noch bissl bearbeiten dann kommt wieder was neues


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2008)

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob ich das erste Bild bereits vor einiger Zeit schon mal hochgeladen hatte. Wenn ja, steinigt mich 

Beim zweiten Foto habe ich mich kurz von den vorhergegangen Beiträgen mit Waschbecken etc. inspirieren lassen, wobei dieses Foto schon älter als fast ein halbes Jahr ist. Ja, Beige steht einem Waschbecken nicht gut. Es hat auch bestimmt schon 20 Jahre aufm Buckel und wird nächstes Jahr bestimmt durch ein fröhlich-weißes ausgetauscht.


----------



## guntergeh (28. November 2008)

Heute Morgen gemacht.


----------



## Mojo (28. November 2008)

Das schaut hammer aus.
Wie die Sonne so halb aufgegangen ist und etwas von den Wolken verdeckt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2008)

Mal etwas vom meinem letzten Trip nach Berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Für dieses und die kommenden war ich heute knapp 300km pro Strecke unterwegs. Besser gesagt war ich eh in dieser Gegend.
> 
> Bild im Anhang.



Unfassbar geile Ecke - da muss ich dann wohl auch mal hin


----------



## guntergeh (28. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Unfassbar geile Ecke - da muss ich dann wohl auch mal hin



Lohnt sich auf jeden fall.

Im Frühjahr wirds wahrscheinlich wieder eine Tour dort hin geben. Die Zeit wird zwar trotzdem nicht reichen aber nen Tag wird da geopfert.

Das erste mit dem Vögelchen auf der Ecke finde ich Klasse. Und das mit ISO 2000 . 
Ist das noch ne Leihkamera oder hast dich doch für die große Schwester entschieden?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. November 2008)

guntergeh,

einen sehr geilen Moment hast du da festgehalten und umgesetzt 

Thilo,

bei dem Gebäude auf Bild Nr. 2 wird einem ja richtig schwindelig. Die Größe hast du durch deine Perspektive gut zur Geltung gebracht 

Ich nehme eine scharfe Kurve und stelle ein gerade geschossenes hinein. Der Hintergrund lenkt leider etwas zu sehr ab, wie ich am großen Bildschirm dann feststellte. Es wird Zeit, dass ich mir einen Retroadapter für das Kit besorge. Das soll ja richtig rocken. Nichtsdestotrotz, hier isses:


----------



## Air0r (29. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal etwas vom meinem letzten Trip nach Berlin



Die sind, technisch wie emotional, echt gut!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2008)

Thanks, Air0r! Lob aus berufenem Munde liest man natürlich gerne.


----------



## Air0r (29. November 2008)

Hier auch ma wieder was von mir.
Hab meine Makro Ringe bekommen


----------



## guntergeh (29. November 2008)

Schauen gut aus.

Beim letzten gefällt mir der Balken über dem Nummernschild nicht.

Ich färbe bei sowas das Nummernschild im gleichen Weiß ein und setze eine andere Schrift darüber wie z.b. meinen Nicknamen. Wenn man das gut macht, wirkt es als ob es auf dem Nummernschild stehen würde


----------



## Bond2602 (29. November 2008)

Das letzte sieht echt gut aus, guntergeh hat aber Recht mit dem Nummernschild. Lass den Balken ruhig weg, wir werden dich schon nicht verfolgen, nur weil wir das Nummernschild kennen .

Weiß würde ich es aber auch nicht machen, dass wär dann zu hell und würde das Bild kaputt machen .

MfG
Bond2602


----------



## guntergeh (29. November 2008)

Pipette-Werkzeug (Taste I)  wählen. Farbe vom Original aufnehmen und Pinseln oder halt wegstempeln. Neue Schrift drüber legen und dem ganzen etwas tiefe geben damit es gepresst wirkt.


----------



## Air0r (29. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Pipette-Werkzeug (Taste I)  wählen. Farbe vom Original aufnehmen und Pinseln oder halt wegstempeln. Neue Schrift drüber legen und dem ganzen etwas tiefe geben damit es gepresst wirkt.



Ich hab das nur auf die schnelle mit Paint gemacht... ansonsten hätt ichs halt schnell weichgezeichnet.

So besser? ^^

Und gleich noch paar Neue.


----------



## Lee (29. November 2008)

@Ai0r

Hast du beim zweiten Bild die Unschärfe nur durch die 1.8 Blende hinbekommen? Oder hast du da etwas nachbearbeitet?

Entschuldige die Frage, aber ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger in der Fotographie und möchte mich weiterbilden.


----------



## Air0r (30. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> @Ai0r
> 
> Hast du beim zweiten Bild die Unschärfe nur durch die 1.8 Blende hinbekommen? Oder hast du da etwas nachbearbeitet?
> 
> Entschuldige die Frage, aber ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger in der Fotographie und möchte mich weiterbilden.



Die Unschärfe ist nur durch die Blende.
Bearbeitung (mit Lightroom) war nur Kontrast, Belichtung etc.
Was für ne Cam hast Du?
...Anfänger bin ich übrigens auch noch 
Hab meine DSLR seit Weihnachten 07, davor mit einer Kompakten geknipst, aber lange nicht so "ernsthaft" wie mit meiner EOS


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

Ich habe eine Pentax K200D, momentan noch mit dem 18-55 II Kit Objektiv... Wieso?


Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen: 

Ist es einfach mit Lightroom umzugehen, oder ist es genau so verflixt komplex wie PS. Weil das Tool was Pentax mit geliefert hat, ist finde ich sehr umständlich in der Bedienung...

Und kennt ihr einen guten Fotolehrgang (Buch). Bzw. kennt jemand diesen hier *klick* und kann etwas über ihn sagen?


----------



## guntergeh (30. November 2008)

Nix besonderes, jedoch die größte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt und ein beeindruckendes Bauwerk.


----------



## gdfan (30. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, jedoch die größte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt und ein beeindruckendes Bauwerk.


wo ist das??


----------



## Air0r (30. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Pentax K200D, momentan noch mit dem 18-55 II Kit Objektiv... Wieso?
> 
> 
> Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen:
> ...



Hm, ich weiss nicht wie es bei Pentax ist - das Canon 50mm mit Offenblende 1.8 kostet nur knapp 100 Euro. Wenn es für Pentax etwas vergleichbares gibt, kann ich Dir Das nur empfehlen.

Lightroom: Ich mache die Verwaltung nicht mit Lightroom (RAWs in einen Ordner, in LR importieren, entwickeln, als JPG exportieren, RAWs löschen) sondern nur das bearbeiten. Man hat recht viele Möglichkeiten, kommt aber auch mit wenigen Handgriffen aus, also, wenn man sich kurz einarbeitet und sich alles einrichtet, dann ist es wunderbar. In PS würde es viel zu lange dauern, jedes RAW Bild zu bearbeiten, in LR ist man einiges schneller.

Hast Du ICQ? Dann kann ichs Dir genauer erklären.


----------



## guntergeh (30. November 2008)

Mylau im Vogtland, Sachsen. Zwischen den Bahnhöfen Plauen und Reichenbach. Ein paar Kilometer weiter Richtung Plauen liegt auf dieser Strecke die Elstertalbrücke welche zur gleichen Zeit erbaut wurde wie die Göltzschtalbrücke und die Zweitgrößte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt ist.

Elstertalbrücke

Göltzschtalbrücke


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

Zumindest in Geizhals finde ich kein günstiges mit Offenblende 1.8 und Brennweiten um die 50mm...

Im DSLR Forum gibt es allerdings eine alte manuelle 50mm FB mit 1.7 Offenblende für 45€. Gibt es einschränkungen, wenn man ehemals für das KB Format gebaute Objektive an einer Crop Cam nutzt?

ICQ habe ich:418462633

Edit: Das 1:1.7 heist doch, dass 1.7 der kleinste einstellbare Blendenwert ist, oder?


----------



## Bjoern (30. November 2008)

Nach drei Jahren - Pünktlich einen Monat nach Ablauf der Garantie - hat sich meine Xbox 360 verabschiedet ;/ Vor ein paar Tagen lief sie noch laut aber problemlos. Seit gestern kommt sofort der gefürchtete Ring of Death. Hoffentlich kommt die neue Xbox Revision (Jasper) bald nach Europa. Den Release will ich unbedingt noch abwarten.

Habe den Ring of Death fotografiert. R.I.P.


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

Was ist denn der Ring of Death?
Ist das das rote Licht um den Einschaltknopf?


----------



## Bjoern (30. November 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Ring of Death?
> Ist das das rote Licht um den Einschaltknopf?



Genau! Und das heißt nichts geht mehr ;/
Weitere Infos: Xbox 360 Ring of Death  XBOX 360 Error Codes
Ich habe Code *0020:* (Noch unbekannt, aber möglicherweise auch Überhitzung). 




Lee schrieb:


> Edit: Das 1:1.7 heist doch, dass 1.7 der kleinste einstellbare Blendenwert ist, oder?



Yes!


----------



## Kathodion (30. November 2008)

em kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen brauche ne kurz anleitung um das augenfarbe einer person in ps zu verändern. aber auf deutsch

danke im voraus


----------



## gdfan (30. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mylau im Vogtland, Sachsen. Zwischen den Bahnhöfen Plauen und Reichenbach. Ein paar Kilometer weiter Richtung Plauen liegt auf dieser Strecke die Elstertalbrücke welche zur gleichen Zeit erbaut wurde wie die Göltzschtalbrücke und die Zweitgrößte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt ist.
> 
> Elstertalbrücke
> 
> Göltzschtalbrücke


Danke


----------



## guntergeh (30. November 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> em kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen brauche ne kurz anleitung um das augenfarbe einer person in ps zu verändern. aber auf deutsch
> 
> danke im voraus



Ist wahrscheinlich nicht der effektivste Weg. Ich habe es immer so gemacht. Im Maskierungsmodus die Augen ausgewählt (das was gefärbt werden soll) den maskierten Bereich als Auswahl genommen und dann über Farbbalance die gewünschte Farbe gewählt. Ging immer recht gut. Aber ist, schätze ich, nicht der beste Weg.


----------



## pixelflair (30. November 2008)

Mich hat der Thread mit den Spiele Panoramas insperiert und ich hab mal nen Panorama erstellt ;D


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

Was macht denn der Kreis im Schnee.
Du hast da nicht zufällig ein Artefakt (oder wie die Teile in Stalker heißen) fotografiert?


----------



## pixelflair (30. November 2008)

ne ;D ist mir eben auch erst aufgefallen. War auch eher zufall, dass die bilder so passten^^ is mir eben erst aufgefallen  werd bei gelegenheiten nochmal welche machen


update: hier noch eins ;D


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, jedoch die größte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt und ein beeindruckendes Bauwerk.



Sehr schönes Landschaftsbild, aber ich hätte da persönlich nicht so eine ausgewogene Gewichtung zwischen Himmel und Grund genommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ist es einfach mit Lightroom umzugehen, oder ist es genau so verflixt komplex wie PS. Weil das Tool was Pentax mit geliefert hat, ist finde ich sehr umständlich in der Bedienung...
> 
> Und kennt ihr einen guten Fotolehrgang (Buch). Bzw. kennt jemand diesen hier *klick* und kann etwas über ihn sagen?



Lightroom ist durchaus einfach, aber es ist kein Photoshop. Hängt also ganz davon ab, was Du eigentlich willst. Lightroom ist in erster Linie DER universale Bildverwalter und Auf-die-Schnelle-Bearbeiter (wobei es durch die Vielzahl an Plug-ins sehr viele gute Automatismen gibt). Version 2.0 muss ich mir noch anschauen. Ich nutze noch V 1.4.

Wg. Buch: Die Frage ist: Was willst Du lernen? Das Fotografieren an sich (also die Technik)? Oder brauchst Du Hilfe bei Motiven, Gestaltung und Bildbewertung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2008)

Noch mal Berlin, Neckbreaker die Zweite. D200 mit 10mm (entspricht Bildkreis von 15mm durch Cropfaktor).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

Des schaut voll gut aus.
Da wirds mir aber fast schwindlig wenn ich des seh.


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

@Thilo

Ich bräuchte eigentlich beides. Sowohl Technik als auch Gestaltung etc...

Mitlerweile habe ich mir zwar die Grundkenntnisse angeeignet, aber auch wirklich nur diese. Ich denke, nein ich weiß, dass ich da noch sehr viel zu lernen habe...


----------



## Bond2602 (30. November 2008)

Musste der Tripplepost wirklich sein 

Sieht sehr gut aus, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass war ein Fischauge 
Oder sollte es wirklich so ein WW Objektiv geben, was kein Fischauge ist, aber so eine starke Verzeichnung hat?


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

Bei 10mm kann man eigentlich von Fisheye ausgehen, denke ich...


----------



## Bond2602 (30. November 2008)

Muss nicht unbedingt sein, es gibt für Nikon auch ein 10-20 mm WW Objektiv von Sigma, nur als Beispiel


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

Ok, du hast natürlich Recht


----------



## guntergeh (1. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Landschaftsbild, aber ich hätte da persönlich nicht so eine ausgewogene Gewichtung zwischen Himmel und Grund genommen.



Meine Ausrede: Mir war zu kalt.  Diese Ausrede werde ich jetzt immer nehmen wenn mir nix besseres einfällt.  Ne, muß dir da auch recht geben.

Das von Berlin gefällt mir recht gut. Die Perspektive ist so deins 


Das 10mm von Sigma gibt es auch für Canons und steht bereits auf meiner Amazon-Wunschliste. Wer also noch was für mich zu Weihnachten braucht.


----------



## pixelflair (1. Dezember 2008)

So mal wieder was neues von mir ;D

1. Bild ist der Hund der Eltern meiner Freundin
2. Unser "Garten" 
3. Haus unserer Nachbarn


----------



## Lee (1. Dezember 2008)

Der Hund ist süß


----------



## pixelflair (1. Dezember 2008)

fand ich auch ;D deshalb hielt ich die kamera auch gleich drauf


----------



## X_SXPS07 (1. Dezember 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht der effektivste Weg. Ich habe es immer so gemacht. Im Maskierungsmodus die Augen ausgewählt (das was gefärbt werden soll) den maskierten Bereich als Auswahl genommen und dann über Farbbalance die gewünschte Farbe gewählt. Ging immer recht gut. Aber ist, schätze ich, nicht der beste Weg.


Ich würde es so machen:
Neue Ebene, die Füllmethode auf Farbe stellen und dann einfach mit dem Pinsel drüber malen.


----------



## Mojo (1. Dezember 2008)

Einfach das Auge markieren, dann Ebene durch Kopie, dann mit dem Füllwerkzeug und der gewünschten Farbe das Auge ausfüllen und dann Weiches Licht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2008)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Musste der Tripplepost wirklich sein
> 
> Sieht sehr gut aus, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass war ein Fischauge
> Oder sollte es wirklich so ein WW Objektiv geben, was kein Fischauge ist, aber so eine starke Verzeichnung hat?



Nein, musste nicht sein, sry 

Aber Du hast Recht: Das war ein Fisheye. Eigentlich 10,5 mm.


----------



## gdfan (1. Dezember 2008)

Noch etwas älteres


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Aber Du hast Recht: Das war ein Fisheye. Eigentlich 10,5 mm.


Ich war etwas irritiert, weil sich die Gebäude beide in die selbe Richtung krümmen. sollte das nicht symmetrisch sein?
So kenn ichs von fish-eye-Objektiven, dachte aber das sei bei Weitwinkel genauso?! 

Jedenfalls ein starkes Foto!


----------



## guntergeh (2. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich war etwas irritiert, weil sich die Gebäude beide in die selbe Richtung krümmen. sollte das nicht symmetrisch sein?
> So kenn ichs von fish-eye-Objektiven, dachte aber das sei bei Weitwinkel genauso?!
> 
> Jedenfalls ein starkes Foto!




Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das DB-Gebäude links im Bild selbst so gekrümmt. Um unteren Rand des Gebäudes ist wieder die korrekte Krümmung des Gebäudes durch das Fisheye zu erkennen.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Tatsache, hatte ich total übersehen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Dezember 2008)

So war auch mal wieder auf kleiner "Weihnachts"tour


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage^^

Weil es ja gerade Winter ist: Muss ich bei den niedrigen Temperaturen irgendetwas beachten? Könnte sich Wasser im Objektiv sammeln oder ist es schädlich für die Kamera bei so niedrigen Temperaturen zu arbeiten?

Weil bisher habe ich mich nicht getraut rauszugehen mit meiner Cam...


----------



## Air0r (3. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage^^
> 
> Weil es ja gerade Winter ist: Muss ich bei den niedrigen Temperaturen irgendetwas beachten? Könnte sich Wasser im Objektiv sammeln oder ist es schädlich für die Kamera bei so niedrigen Temperaturen zu arbeiten?
> 
> Weil bisher habe ich mich nicht getraut rauszugehen mit meiner Cam...



Hm, also es wird ja immer geraten die Cam in einen Beutel zu tun...
Ich war bisher schon ab und zu draußen mit meiner Cam, habe dann bemerkt, wenn ich ins warme kam, dass die Frontlinse beschlagen hast.
Ich habe die Cam dann einfach eine Weile nicht mehr benutzt und das Objektiv auch nicht abgemacht.
Aber ich denke, dass Du keine Angst haben musst.
Am besten halt einfach ne Weile akklimatisieren lassen, bis die Frontlinse wieder frei ist.
Und bevor die Cam Schaden nimmt, frieren Dir wahrscheinlich eh die Finger ab...


----------



## pixelflair (3. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich auch so,

habe sowieso ne Cameratasche die ne gute Fütterung hat ;D da merkt man das eh nicht so, aber wenn einfach nicht sofort auseinander bauen ;D wie Air0r gesagt hat


----------



## Lee (3. Dezember 2008)

Also könnte ich es beispielsweise so machen: In meinen Rucksack eine Decke legen, dann die Cam mit Tasche rein. Wenn ich ein Foto machen will, schnell raus und alles einstellen und abdrücken, danach wieder in den Rucksack?


----------



## Air0r (3. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Also könnte ich es beispielsweise so machen: In meinen Rucksack eine Decke legen, dann die Cam mit Tasche rein. Wenn ich ein Foto machen will, schnell raus und alles einstellen und abdrücken, danach wieder in den Rucksack?



Näh.
Is nur umständlich.
Beschlagen tut die Cam ja auch erst wenn sie wieder ins Haus kommt.
Die KÄLTE macht der Kamera ja nichts aus, nur das Beschlagen!


----------



## Bjoern (3. Dezember 2008)

Die neue Canon 5D Mark II ist endlich in der Redaktion aufgeschlagen. Habe sie gerade abgelichtet. Ich liebe sie  Vollformat-Sensor mit 21+ Megapixeln und Full-HD-Video. Und wieder ein richtig schicker Body in der richtigen Größe, mit Knöpfen an den richtigen Stellen. 

*Hier ein erster Artikel mit Bildern, die mit der neuen 5D entstanden sind: *
os-informer.de - Bilderstrecke: iPod touch nach einem Jahr Dauereinsatz


Grüße,
Björn


----------



## HeNrY (3. Dezember 2008)

Was hattet ihr denn vorher? Und wird sowas dann verkauft?


----------



## Bjoern (3. Dezember 2008)

Die bleibt leider auch nicht lange in der Redaktion, weil die 5D ein Testgerät ist und zu Canon zurück will. Die Bilder habe ich jetzt mit einer Nikon D70 gemacht. Und dann wäre da noch eine D3  Aber ich bleib lieber bei Canon. Ganz im Gegenteil zum Thilo, dem Nikon-Fanboy 

Greetz


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2008)

Verlost doch mal so eine Cam, ich könnte eine brauchen. Kann euch auch in Naturalien bezahlen!


----------



## Air0r (3. Dezember 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Die bleibt leider auch nicht lange in der Redaktion, weil die 5D ein Testgerät ist und zu Canon zurück will. Die Bilder habe ich jetzt mit einer Nikon D70 gemacht. Und dann wäre da noch eine D3  Aber ich bleib lieber bei Canon. Ganz im Gegenteil zum Thilo, dem Nikon-Fanboy
> 
> Greetz



Sympathie ++ 
Spätestens wenn du Thilo vom Rauschverhalten der 5D Mark 2 bei 21 Megapixeln erzählst, wird er schon ein wenig neidisch werden *g


----------



## pixelflair (3. Dezember 2008)

So ich war vorhin mal in der Eiskälte ;D

bei den Moon-Screens bin ich aber noch purer Anfänger ;D waren die ersten Versuche


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Sympathie ++
> Spätestens wenn du Thilo vom Rauschverhalten der 5D Mark 2 bei 21 Megapixeln erzählst, wird er schon ein wenig neidisch werden *g



Was juckt mich das Rauschverhalten bei 21 Megapixeln? 

Im Ernst: Seit dem Wochenende habe ich meine private D700 (war eine schwere Geburt), und ich brauche einfach nicht mehr als die 12 MPixel. Und die sind so obszön rauschfrei, da treibt es einem die Tränen in die Augen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2008)

Noch mal Berlin, Brandenburger Tor, City Light Festival. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schärfe, da fieses Stativ mit 8 Sekunden Belichtungszeit bei f/13.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (3. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir. Wirklich ne sehr gute Schärfe. 

Welches Objektiv wurde dafür verwendet?

*mal die Hände für die D200 aufhalt*


----------



## ED101 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal was von mir. Ist nur verkleinert.


----------



## guntergeh (3. Dezember 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir. Ist nur verkleinert.



Das finde ich richtig gut.

Hätte vielleicht mit einer etwas geschlossenerer Blende geknipst.


----------



## HeNrY (4. Dezember 2008)

und ISO 100


----------



## pixelflair (4. Dezember 2008)

Das von Thilo find ich geil  Kommt sehr gut rüber! Schade,dass ich in so nem scheiß kaff wohne


----------



## Air0r (4. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was juckt mich das Rauschverhalten bei 21 Megapixeln?
> 
> Im Ernst: Seit dem Wochenende habe ich meine private D700 (war eine schwere Geburt), und ich brauche einfach nicht mehr als die 12 MPixel. Und die sind so obszön rauschfrei, da treibt es einem die Tränen in die Augen.



Dann skalier die 21 runter auf 12, und vergleich die Bilder 
Aber einen Vorteil haben die 12 Mp schon: Man braucht nicht so viele Festplatten


----------



## pixelflair (4. Dezember 2008)

sooo ;D kleiner Anschlag auf euch *lach*


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir. Ist nur verkleinert.


HAst du das auch in höherer auflösung (1920x1200)?


----------



## HeNrY (4. Dezember 2008)

Alle aus Tschechien (Terezín):
"inhumanity" "love in hell" "comfort 1+*"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2008)

Technisch sicherlich keine Meisterleistung *hüstel* aus der Hand, Lichtverhältnisse siehe Bild, opt. 3x-Zoom voll aufgedreht *hüstel* aber das Motiv war einfach zu schön.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Sony DSC-T7 (int. Objektiv, Automatik, kein Blitz)
Geknipst wo: vor der Haustür in Nürnberg-Süd
Geknipst wann: 27. November 2008, 7:42 Uhr
Bearbeitet: keine Nachbearbeitung, skaliert auf 900x675, JPG100


----------



## Lee (4. Dezember 2008)

Also mir gefällts


----------



## HeNrY (4. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Himmel 
Aber - hast du im unteren rechten Drittel gestempelt? Da ist so eine Anomalie drin?!


----------



## guntergeh (4. Dezember 2008)

Laut Anmerkung keine Bearbeitung.

Sieht wirklich seltsam aus aber ist sicher auch möglich das der himmel dort so war?!

Ich finds gut und auch mal schön den Carsten hier zu sehen.


----------



## HeNrY (4. Dezember 2008)

Ganz überlesen *duck und weg*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, unter anderem diese "Anomalie" (UFOs? Aliens? Freimaurer?) fand ich auch ziemlich interessant. Mit einer D90 oder sowas wäre das Bild theoretisch sicherlich viel besser geworden - aber die hätte ich niemals zu der Zeit dabeigehabt oder Zeit, sie zu holen weil der Bus grad kam.


----------



## rabensang (4. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> UFOs? Aliens? Freimaurer?




Und ich dachte, ich bin der einzige der ansowas gedacht hat.


----------



## Air0r (4. Dezember 2008)

Dumdidum...

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dumdidum...
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?




Motive sind sehr gut umgesetzt.
Das erste kommt sehr gut rüber.

Hast du beim zweiten arg komprimiert?
Kommt mir irgenwie ein bisschen "schwammig" vor.

MfG Pascal


----------



## c0re (5. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dumdidum...
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?


Besonders das 2. sieht total gut aus


----------



## gdfan (5. Dezember 2008)

Das seiht echt gut aus


----------



## guntergeh (5. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dumdidum...
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?



Das erste finde ich ganz gut. Beim zweiten fehlt mir allerdings die Schärfe. ist nen klasse Motiv aber einen richtigen Schärfepunkt kann man nicht erkennen. Obwohl eigentlich alles hätte scharf sein müssen.


----------



## Bjoern (5. Dezember 2008)

Lars Craemer himself rockt bei Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Mojo (5. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dumdidum...
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?



Ich finde das erste etwas zu dunkel, vom Motiv her aber gut, genauso wie das 2.


----------



## HeNrY (5. Dezember 2008)

@Bjoern - etwas mehr Ambilight^^
Aber sonst nice 
Das Rauschverhalten ist ja auch mal geil...


----------



## Overlocked (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal wieder etwas unpassendes von mir Mal ein bisschen mit CS4 rumgespielt:


----------



## gdfan (6. Dezember 2008)

Das erste finde ich cool


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Da habe ich einfach eine Auquarell Farbe drübergelegt und noch ein bisschen an den Farben rumgespielt 
Auch wenn es nur eine Demo ist: Das Programm ist echt cool, was man da alles machen kann


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2008)

Welchen Ps Trick haste beim zweiten Pic benutzt?


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Das war der "Dunkle Malstriche" Filter, die Rotwerte ein bisschen höher, grün runter, dann die Graditationskurve verändert, Belichtung und dann noch die Sättigung angepasst. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir die Datei zuspielen, sofern du sie auslesen kannst.


----------



## pixelflair (6. Dezember 2008)

Braunschweig Schloss Arkaden gestern Abend. Leider teils bissel unscharf udn Rauschen wegen 800er ISO weil ichs stativ nich dabei hatte :/ aber hab mal das beste rausgesucht!


----------



## guntergeh (6. Dezember 2008)

naja ne


----------



## Mojo (6. Dezember 2008)

Das 2. Bild schaut sehr gut aus.
Das 1. kommt find ich leicht verschwommen rüber.


----------



## gdfan (6. Dezember 2008)

Die sehen ja wohl echt cool aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2008)

> Dann skalier die 21 runter auf 12, und vergleich die Bilder
> Aber einen Vorteil haben die 12 Mp schon: Man braucht nicht so viele Festplatten



Runterskalieren lässt Rauschen auch nicht besser aussehen.


----------



## Air0r (6. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Runterskalieren lässt Rauschen auch nicht besser aussehen.



Welches Rauschen denn?


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

Juhu, es gibt doch noch gute Menschen auf dieser Welt 

Ich war gestern auf der Essen Motorshow und unser netter Moderator Wannseesprinter hat mir seine Canon EOS 400D samt EF-S 17-85 IS USM geliehen.

Also, einige meiner aller aller aller ersten DSLR Bilder seht ihr unten  

Und bevor ihr denkt, "ach, der hat doch eh nur mit dem grünen Viereck fotografiert", muss ich euch sagen, nein, das habe ich nicht 

Meistens habe ich die Zeitautomatik benutzt, ab und zu aber auch mal den Programmodus. (Und, ich habe die ganze Zeit mit UV Filter von B&W + Geli fotografiert)

Bitte habt ein Nachsehen mit mir, ich habe mir zwar schon sehr viel Wissen angelesen, aber praktisch waren das jetzt meine ersten Fotos mit so einer Kamera 

Und um den Tag noch abzurunden, habe ich mit meinem Vater gestern Abend die 450D bei Mediamarkt gekauft (mein Weihnachtsgeschenk *freu*).

Also, ich bitte um Kritik an meinen Bildern; ich muss ja was lernen 

MfG Bond2602

BTW, ein Polfilter wäre natürlich super gewesen, aber leider hatte er keinen passenden für diesem Filterdurchmesser.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Dezember 2008)

Als stünde man unmittelbar davor. Das fällt mir vor allem bei dem orangen Gefährt auf. Wenn das Bild noch größer wär, wäre die Illusion vollkommen 

Der R8 sieht ja mal digge aus OO

Was kostet die Cam, mit der die Bilder gemacht wurden? ^^


----------



## pixelflair (7. Dezember 2008)

Im Kit um die 350-400€ schätze ich. der Nachfolger die EOS450D gibts dohc nun überall für 499€ im Kit (oder??) xD

Vorteil der 450D -> LiveView und glaub mehr Megapixel..


oder irr ich mich?^^ 


btt. schöne Bilder Bond  Werd mir die Tage auch nen Polifilter besorgen noch  werden die Bilder einfach "kräftiger"


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke sky2k4, die 450D gibts im Momment bei Mediamarkt für 477 €, für Body + Kit, desswegen haben wir da ah gekauft 

Komischerweise kostet die 400D mit Kit noch 450 € 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## pixelflair (7. Dezember 2008)

die 400D ist aber schon veraltet und wird halt nicht mehr produziert  deshalb ist die denk ich noch so "teuer"


----------



## HeNrY (7. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Bilder - der R8 kommt mal richtig "fett" rüber


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

War es in dem Raum so hell, oder warum sind die Bilder so gut belichtet? Beim R8 zum Beispiel hast du bei Iso 200, Blende 5.6 und 1/80 Sekunde belichtet und ein so gutes Ergebnis hinbekommen. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## pixelflair (7. Dezember 2008)

Geh mal davon aus, dass du unter schön starken lampen standen die autos


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

@HeNrY: Danke 

@Lee: Der Audi-Stand war sehr gut beleuchtet 

Wie ich sehe, wollt ihr mehr vom Audi 
Kriegt ihr 

Bei den Bildern ist teilweise sogar 1/125 Sek und ISO 200 und Blende 5,6 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja vermutlich, gerade bei Effektlacken kommt es ja darauf an, dass man helles, natürliches Licht hat. Man will auf Messen ja was verkaufen. fotos sind natürlich auch gewollt da kostenlose Publicity, daher sind Messehallen meist recht ordentlich beleuchtet.

Was die Bilder angeht: Einige, z.B. der R8 gefallen mir gut, die ersten beiden wirken imho aber etwas unglücklich abgeschnitten. Ich hätte eventuell die Blickwinkel noch extremer gewählt, z.B. die front einer Karre leicht von unten her im Weitwinkel, dann wirkt das Auto total breit und scheint einen richtig anzuspringen. solche Sachen. Aber insgesamt sinds ganz ansehnliche Fotos!


----------



## guntergeh (7. Dezember 2008)

So für die Stadt zum Einkaufen würde ich den nehmen. Besonders praktisch ist die Theke auf der Heckklappe. Kann man schön zum ablegen der Ware nehmen.

Die Bilder sind guddi.


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

@Adrenalize: Das hätte ich noch anzubieten. Ich hatte das aber nicht gepostet, weil es mir irgendwie um die Felgen rum zu dunkel war. Bei dem Audi war es schwierig einen sehr flachen Winkel zu nehmen, da Glasscheiben davor waren. 

Das wär z.B. eine Situaltion für eine Sony mit Klappbildschirm, aber wegen dessen Rauschverhalten bin ich froh, dass ich *bald* eine 450D habe 

@guntergeh: Danke 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> @Adrenalize: Das hätte ich noch anzubieten. Ich hatte das aber nicht gepostet, weil es mir irgendwie um die Felgen rum zu dunkel war. Bei dem Audi war es schwierig einen sehr flachen Winkel zu nehmen, da Glasscheiben davor waren.


Ja stimmt, die austellungswagen sind ja oft eingezäunt oder sonstwie geschützt, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Kenne ich von diversen Oldtimermessen.

Mann, ihr macht mir Lust auf ne digi SLR. Meine Eos 500 ruht im Schrank, Batterie leer und keine Lust, nen Film zu kaufen. 
Und unsere ältere kompakte Nikon Digi macht imho grauenhafte Bilder, da gehen echt nur Schnappschüsse. Hab mich mal bei Canon als Tester eingetragen, die Testmodelle darf man behalten. Ich schreib denen gerne 2 Seiten Lobhudelei über ne Eos Rebel...äh 450D.


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

@Bond

Danke, ich habe nämlich meine Pentax schon verflucht dass ich bei den Settings nur stark unterbelichtete Bilder im Raum hinkriege... Wenn das an der guten Beleuchtung der Autos liegt bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

Das war schon einer der wenigen gut ausgeleuchteten Wagen, die anderen waren das nicht. Desswegen habe ich 90 % der Bilder mit ISO 400 hat gemacht :/, was aber bei der 400D qualitativ kein Problem war.

Einmal hatte ich von ISO 400 auf ISO 800 stellen wollen und das noch ohne hinzugucken, was sich dann beim nächsten Foto als ISO 1600 rausgestellt hat und ich mich gewundert habe, als die Kamera auf einem etwas helleren Stück Boden 1/4000 Sek reindonnern wollte 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Kathodion (8. Dezember 2008)

@Bond2602

Sind Wirklich tolle Bilder


----------



## Bond2602 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> @Bond2602
> 
> Sind Wirklich tolle Bilder



Dank dir


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Dezember 2008)

Es bewirkt in der Tat einiges, wenn der Blitz schön ruhen kann und das eigentliche Licht zur Geltung kommt. Hier an den Bildern von Bond sehr gut zu erkennen. Es schmerzt einem manchmal, mit anzusehen, wie des öfteren auf Messen sogar bei Makrofaufnahmen der Blitz reingedonnert (uhu, Wortspiel) wird. Ohne Blitz bekommen die Bilder, meiner Meinung, eine hervorragende Dynamik.

Hast mein Schätzchen gut ausgereizt, Bond


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich freue mich dies von dem edlen Spender höchstpersönlich zu hören 

Wie gesagt, das waren immernoch meine ersten Fotos mit einer DSLR, wie sollen denn dann die nächsten Bilder erst werden? *g*

An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich nocheinmal dafür, dass mir ein derart großes Vertrauen entgegengebracht wurde, eine teure Kamera samt genauso teurem Objektiv sicher durch die Menschenmassen zu buxieren 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Air0r (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier ma was kleines^^
Mir war langweilig, ich hatte n Buch (ratet mal welches) rumliegen und hab ein bisschen mit den Makro Ringen gespielt.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Dezember 2008)

Bibel was sonst,

ehm was fürne cam hast du und was fürne Makro Ringe?oO


----------



## Air0r (9. Dezember 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Bibel was sonst,
> 
> ehm was fürne cam hast du und was fürne Makro Ringe?oO



In den EXIFs steht Deine erste Frage schon beantwortet, ist eine 400D.
Makro Ringe: Automatik Zwischenringe für Makrofotographie passend zu: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## pixelflair (9. Dezember 2008)

habsch auch grad gelesen gehabt ;D


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Dezember 2008)

Finde irgendwie die schärfe Ebene ist viel zu klein und zu stark abgegrenzt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2008)

HDR-Test in Berlin (Potsdamer Platz) aus der Hand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2008)

Krasse Atmosphäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

Sieht aus, als wenn gleich der Wirbelstrum hinterm Haus sichtbar wird.


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2008)

Echt klasse das Bild Thilo.


Bald werde ich mir auch ne Spiegelreflex kaufen müssen,hab zwa noch eine Aber ne Analoge.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> HDR-Test in Berlin (Potsdamer Platz) aus der Hand



Pseudo HDR oder hast du wirklich 3 verschiedene Lichtstufen gewählt?


----------



## guntergeh (10. Dezember 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Pseudo HDR oder hast du wirklich 3 verschiedene Lichtstufen gewählt?



Bei 9 bildern pro Sekunde was die D3 packt sollte es kein Problem sein mit einer Automatischen Belichtungsreihe 3 bilder oder mehr zu schiessen ohne zu verwackeln. Bei Canon nennt sich das AEB weiß nicht wie es da mit Nikon aussieht.

Schaut gut aus @ Thilo.


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein sehr schönes Bild Thilo


----------



## ED101 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch ein paar von mir, alles Freihandaufnahmen bei Minusgraden. Die mit dem Blick über L.E. noch zusätzlich bei starkem Wind 

Sind so die ersten Foto seit Ewigkeiten ohne richtige Kamera. Leider noch mit Auto-ISO Wahl.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2008)

ED101 , leider sind die Exifs nich mit drauf. Welchen Iso wert hattest du beim 2. Bild?


----------



## HeNrY (10. Dezember 2008)

@sky2k4:
Ist doch nen ordentliches HDR?!

Gut getroffen Thilo


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2008)

Deshalb hatte ich gefragt henry  wie er's gemacht hat ^^  muss mich in sachen hdr auch mal einfuxxen^^


----------



## ED101 (10. Dezember 2008)

ISO 800, wie immer bei den Lichtverhältnissen und Auto-ISO Einstellung.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Dezember 2008)

Bild? ;D


----------



## ED101 (10. Dezember 2008)

Bild Nr2 - Reichsgericht bzw wie es heute heißt Bundesverwaltungsgericht


----------



## HeNrY (10. Dezember 2008)

Ah, da oben, dein Post hatte mich verwirrt


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2008)

Damit hier auch mal wieder paar Bilder reinkommen^^


----------



## gdfan (10. Dezember 2008)

@ Thilo verdammt geil


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Pseudo HDR oder hast du wirklich 3 verschiedene Lichtstufen gewählt?



Echte Lichtstufen - bei der D3 mit 7 Bildern pro Sekunde kann man das hinkriegen, ohne dass die Überblendungen auffallen. Außerdem habe ich mich auf eine Mülltonne gelehnt.


----------



## Kathodion (10. Dezember 2008)

Was für ein Programm hast du zur hdr erzeugung genutz ich hab  mal eine testversion von Photomatix Pro 3 aber habs noch nicht ausprobiert.

 @das hdr bild

ganz geil vorallem die wolken stimmung


Hab ein Sigma 70 mm Makro ojektiv zum Geburtstag bekommen nettes teil. muss mit mal durch die lande ziehen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich Photomatix Pro 3.0 

Und danke für das mannigfaltige Feedback.


----------



## Kathodion (10. Dezember 2008)

Habs mal mit PS 3 probiert. hat mich aber nicht so umgehauen.


----------



## Air0r (11. Dezember 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> Habs mal mit PS 3 probiert. hat mich aber nicht so umgehauen.



Dann kann ich Dir nur das Photomatix Plugin empfehlen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Dezember 2008)

Mal a bisserl was altes. Analog, 15mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (11. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal a bisserl was altes. Analog, 15mm.



Der Analoge look passt echt gut.
Ist ein nettes Bild!
Wenn man überlegt, ohne Display zum Kontrollieren... wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## HeNrY (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr imposant, auch die Vignettierung gefällt - nur ist es ein wenig schief


----------



## Kathodion (12. Dezember 2008)

Was ist genau die Vignettierung?


----------



## HeNrY (12. Dezember 2008)

Vignettierung ? Wikipedia


----------



## HeNrY (13. Dezember 2008)

Doppelpost ftw!
Heute ist mein 70-200/4 L USM angekommen 
Alle Bilder nur von RAW via Lightroom verkleinert und in Jpegs konvertiert.
(Letzte Bild ist nen 100% Crop)


----------



## Mojo (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich find gerade das leicht schiefe hat was. Passt mehr zum Motiv.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

omg beim Henry hats Ratten! 

Nette Fotos. Ich mag ja Makro-aufnahmen von kleinen Details und kleinen Tieren. Hab neulich mal versucht, die letzte Herbst-Wespe in meinem Zimmer mit unserer komapkten Nikon zu knipsen, aber die Cam bekam den Insektenkopf im Makromodus nicht scharf.


----------



## HeNrY (13. Dezember 2008)

Ratten?!
Das ist ne normale Maus?!


----------



## Mojo (13. Dezember 2008)

Das 2. Bild ist soo süß^^
Der Schwanz schaut aber echt aus wie von ner Ratte.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ratten?!
> Das ist ne normale Maus?!


Ich weiß, meine Schwester hat auch ne Rennmaus...und 2 Hasen. 
Das war eine lyrische Übertreibung, sozusagen.


----------



## Kathodion (13. Dezember 2008)

was heisst crop?

makro sind super. ich hab eins bekommen, 70 mm Sigma IS 1:2.8, auf meinen geburtstag am 2. dez. hab ich schon erwähn ich weiss. und has erst heute endlich mal ausprobieren können. ist schon sehr geil.

ok danke habs geckeckt wiki ist mein freund^^


----------



## Air0r (14. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Doppelpost ftw!
> Heute ist mein 70-200/4 L USM angekommen
> Alle Bilder nur von RAW via Lightroom verkleinert und in Jpegs konvertiert.
> (Letzte Bild ist nen 100% Crop)



damn, wie süß^^


----------



## ED101 (14. Dezember 2008)

Vorhin mal noch fix die Blüten von der Orchidee für meine bessere Hälfte fotografiert.


----------



## HeNrY (14. Dezember 2008)

Offenblende ftw *g
Dann wären sie noch schöner^^


----------



## Kathodion (14. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde die tiefenunschärfe ok


----------



## ED101 (14. Dezember 2008)

Offenblende = größtmögliche Blendöffnung oder bin ich jetzt falsch? War es. Die größte Tiefenunschärfe bekommst du nun mal bei voll ausgefahrenem Zoom !?


----------



## Kathodion (14. Dezember 2008)

und ganz offener blende ergo kleine blendenzahl


----------



## HeNrY (14. Dezember 2008)

1.4 oder 1.8  dazu 50mm oder 85mm


----------



## ED101 (15. Dezember 2008)

Dazu braucht man ein entsprechendes Objektiv was dies kann


----------



## HeNrY (15. Dezember 2008)

3,5 reicht auch schon


----------



## Kathodion (15. Dezember 2008)

würde eher 1.2 blende für ein 50mm oder 85 mm nehmen


----------



## Air0r (15. Dezember 2008)

back to topic menschs!


----------



## Lee (15. Dezember 2008)

So out of the Cam, oder mit ein wenig EBV?

Anyway ist der Himmel richtig schön


----------



## guntergeh (15. Dezember 2008)

Zwei Schnappschüsse


----------



## Air0r (15. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> So out of the Cam, oder mit ein wenig EBV?
> 
> Anyway ist der Himmel richtig schön



raw -> Lightroom ebv
danke


----------



## HeNrY (15. Dezember 2008)

@guntergeh:
das zweite gefällt mir besser wegen der 3-komponenten


----------



## Kathodion (16. Dezember 2008)

me too


----------



## gdfan (16. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefallen beide gut


----------



## adler93 (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie bekommt ihr das Bild genau dort scharf wo ihr es wollt ich habe heute auch mal etwas rumprobiert aber bei mir sind die nie so richtig scharf wo ich es will.
Sagt am besten mal, was ihr alles macht damit die Bilder in der Nahaufnahme auch so richtig scharf werden.


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn bei dir das Problem?

Hast du eine Kamera, die Manuelle Fokussierung unterstützt oder kannst du den AF Punkt selbst auswählen? Falls ja, kannst du das ja ganz einfach selbst bestimmen...


----------



## adler93 (16. Dezember 2008)

hab dir mal ne pn geschrieben . sonst ist hier alles zugespammt^^


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2008)

Da sich immer mehr Leute für die digitale Fotografie interessieren, gibt es jetzt einen Diskussions-Thread. Bitte nutzt ihn auch und lasst uns hier die schicken Bilder posten.

Der DI-Diskussions-Thread


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2008)

es war FEUCHT  und meine ersten Versuche mit Wasser^^


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Dezember 2008)

Das blaue Bild sieht lecker aus, die beiden gelben erinnern mich spontan an Pipi. 
...oder Kölsch.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2008)

deswegen auch der kronkorken  war aber von nem CAB Blood Orange ^^


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2008)

War vorhin nochmal unterwegs  1 HDR und ein kleines Panorama sind entstanden ^^


----------



## gdfan (19. Dezember 2008)

cool cool


----------



## Kathodion (20. Dezember 2008)

das hdr ist klasse. welches programm hast du genommen. Das Panorama, es kommt mir so vor, als sei alles einwenig unscharf oder verwackelt.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2008)

Echt schicke Bilder! Wo bekomme ich so schöne kostenlose wallpaper?


----------



## pixelflair (20. Dezember 2008)

also unscharf is es nich  vllt sogar stück überschärft..

und fürs hdr hab ich Photomatix Pro 3 genommen... 

und solche HG kriegste beim Fotografen deines Vertrauens :p


----------



## TheSomberlain (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich war die Tage mal bei uns an der Bundesstraße und hab mich an Langzeitbelichtungen versucht. Hatte leider nicht soviel Zeit zum Probieren, da es am regnen war und ich der Kamera nicht zuviel zumuten wollte, man muss es ja nicht herausfordern.

@ Crashstyle: Man kann auch den Fotografen freundlich per PN fragen ob man das Bild als Background haben darf


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Ich war die Tage mal bei uns an der Bundesstraße und hab mich an Langzeitbelichtungen versucht. Hatte leider nicht soviel Zeit zum Probieren, da es am regnen war und ich der Kamera nicht zuviel zumuten wollte, man muss es ja nicht herausfordern.
> 
> @ Crashstyle: Man kann auch den Fotografen freundlich per PN fragen ob man das Bild als Background haben darf



ich würde dir empfehlen, 30 sekunden zu belichten, nicht die blende so extrem weit zuzumachen und spiegelvorauslösung zu benutzen.
man sieht die verwacklung da, wo die leuchtspur beginnt rechts.
selbstauslöser auf 3 sekunden und SVA an dann passt das


----------



## pixelflair (20. Dezember 2008)

eben somberlain ;D frage 


ehm hast vllt etwas wenig belichtung, wieviel Sek. hast du gewählt?

Hab mal nen altes Beispiel von mir dran gehängt.


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> eben somberlain ;D frage
> 
> 
> ehm hast vllt etwas wenig belichtung, wieviel Sek. hast du gewählt?
> ...



in der exif steht, sind 10 sek.
würde generell mindestens 30 empfehlen bei nacht...


----------



## HeNrY (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja, das kommt immer auf den gewünschten Effekt drauf an, für Autobahnen würd ich auch gen 30 Sekunden oder mehr wandern, allerdings hat man dann ein höheres Rauschen...


----------



## pixelflair (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab teils 60 Sekunden & quasi kein Rauschen  Ist ja auch von Cam zu Cam sehr unterschiedlich. Wichtigste is halt ISO100 dabei.

und für Autobahn min. 20-30Sekunden und auch bissel drauf achten wieviel Autos kommen  damit man den Effekt auch hat^^

und gegen OT noch nen Bild meiner kleinen Hündin ;D


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Naja, das kommt immer auf den gewünschten Effekt drauf an, für Autobahnen würd ich auch gen 30 Sekunden oder mehr wandern, allerdings hat man dann ein höheres Rauschen...



bei iso 100 ist das normal kein problem.
ich habe belichtungen bei iso 100 die 2400 sek (40 minuten!) waren, das rauscht danns chon ordentlich.
aber alles unter 5 min iso 100 ist eigentlich kaum problematisch


----------



## Kathodion (20. Dezember 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> ich würde dir empfehlen, 30 sekunden zu belichten, nicht die blende so extrem weit zuzumachen und spiegelvorauslösung zu benutzen.
> man sieht die verwacklung da, wo die leuchtspur beginnt rechts.
> selbstauslöser auf 3 sekunden und SVA an dann passt das



SVA kann das canon auch? (EOS 40D)


----------



## HeNrY (20. Dezember 2008)

Spiegelvorauslösung (SVA) können die Canons auch 
Ist in den Individualfuktione (cFn) - steht aber auch im Handbuch (welches man bei einer solchen *teuren* Cam gelesen haben sollte.. ;P *neid* )


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Spiegelvorauslösung (SVA) können die Canons auch
> Ist in den Individualfuktione (cFn) - steht aber auch im Handbuch (welches man bei einer solchen *teuren* Cam gelesen haben sollte.. ;P *neid* )



ich hatte das handbuch meiner 400D schon als PDF gelesen, bevor ich die cam hatte.... ^^


----------



## Kathodion (20. Dezember 2008)

habs schon gelesen, lese ich immer bei solchen sachen, aber ich wusste es nicht auswenig


----------



## Lee (20. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein "leckeres" Bild von mir 

Das stand eine ganze Woche direkt vor meiner Nase auf meinem Schreibtisch und ich konnte aufgrund von Zahnschmerzen nichts davon essen


----------



## Kathodion (21. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Spiegelvorauslösung (SVA) können die Canons auch
> Ist in den Individualfuktione (cFn) - steht aber auch im Handbuch (welches man bei einer solchen *teuren* Cam gelesen haben sollte.. ;P *neid* )



@Offtopic

Darfst sie mal testen wenn du mal in der Schweiz bist. Em was bringt dann die vorauslösung? kommt es dann zu weniger farb abrissen bei bewegend es spiegel oder wie.


----------



## HeNrY (21. Dezember 2008)

Der Spiegel ist schon vor dem eigentlichen Bild hochgeklappt und es gibt somit keine Schwingungen mehr beim eigentlichen Auslösen


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Das stand eine ganze Woche direkt vor meiner Nase auf meinem Schreibtisch und ich konnte aufgrund von Zahnschmerzen nichts davon essen


 
Erspart einem aber auch den Sport danach bzw den Bierbauch 

Wegen meinem Bild: Das Problem war halt, dass es geregnet hat, da wollt ich net ewig lange draußen bleiben, so dass ich eher konservativ ausprobiert hab.

Zudem war den Abend irgendwie nix los.

Die SVA war an, die Verwacklung kommt denk ich von der Brücke auf der ich stand, die war halt auch befahren. Oder von mir, dass ich ans stativ gekommen bin, weiß gar nicht ob ich den selbstauslöser an hatte


----------



## pixelflair (22. Dezember 2008)

So damit wir nich OT gehen hier mal was sehr aktuelles von mir  vorhin gemacht xD.

ist ein scheiß gefühl wenn die RB an einem Vorbeifährt und man nur wackelig bei Sturm an ner Kante steht^^


----------



## guntergeh (22. Dezember 2008)

Das letzte gefällt mir. 

Nur schade das in deinen Bildern immer die Exifs fehlen.


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. Dezember 2008)

Das Letzte ist von der Perspektive her sehr schön, würd aber auch mal gerne die exif's wissen, da ich das Bild teilweise zu hell finde (Gleise und Himmel sind mMn überstrahlt)


----------



## pixelflair (22. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der Überstrahlung von Himmel und Gleisbett war absicht  Wollten diesen "Nach ner Atombombe" Gefühl haben.. wenn alles so dunstig is 


hm mit den exifs liegt daran dass ich verkleinern muss übelst.. aber ich lad sie gleich nochmal mit exifs hoch! und lange hockenbleiben war ja nich. war ja ne befahrene Strecke und mit Stativ erst recht nich, bei dem Sturm draußen -.-

Beim Rest waren die Exifs mit drin.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2008)

Probiers bei den Gleisen mal mit ner art Sepia-Tönung.
Oder "verpixel" das Bild, damits aussieht, als wärs vor 30 Jahren geschossen worden.


----------



## pixelflair (23. Dezember 2008)

gute idee mit dem verpixeln ;D probier ich die tage mal nun erstmal weihnachten und morgen neue stativ <3


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2008)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> gute idee mit dem verpixeln ;D probier ich die tage mal nun erstmal weihnachten und morgen neue stativ <3



Hab mir das Bild geladen und kurz mit ACDSee bearbeitet.

Auf "Alt" getrimmt und ein bisschen "Wind" hinzugefügt.

So kannst du ne passable bis gute Endzeitsstimmung rüberbringen


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Dezember 2008)

War heut nochmal mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und habe auch wieder ein paar Erfolge zu verbuchen.

Ich kann euch leider nicht sagen wo dieses Bild entstanden ist, da wir den Ort zufällig entdeckt haben beim durchfahren des Dorfes^^

Bearbeitung mit PS: Kontrast/Helligkeit, Monochrom, Rauschen hinzufügen.

Exifs:
Name Kameramodell
          Canon EOS 450D
Tv(Verschlusszeit)
          1/80Sek.
Av(Blendenwert)
          F1.8
Messmodus
          Spot
Belichtungskorrektur
          0
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO)
          100
Objektiv
          EF50mm f/1.8
Brennweite
          50,0 mm
Weißabgleich
          Auto


----------



## pixelflair (23. Dezember 2008)

Was zur Hölle ist das?^^


----------



## HeNrY (23. Dezember 2008)

Eine Kanone?!


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Eine Kanone?!



Nein, das ist ein Hase, das kommt nur durch die Bewegungsunschärfe! 

@ Sky2k4: Guck doch mal auf den Bildnamen


----------



## Kathodion (23. Dezember 2008)

super bild gefällt mir sehr


----------



## pixelflair (23. Dezember 2008)

Lesen BILDet 


sry^^ aber schön bearbeitet. hab heute mein dickes neue stativ bekommen mal sehn was die tage und silvester so geht


----------



## pixelflair (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Weihnachtsmann war auch mal da ;d


----------



## Lee (27. Dezember 2008)

Leider habe ich nur ein Netbook mit schlechtem Display hier mit dabei, daher kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, ob Helligkeit etc stimmt...

Dennoch finde ich, das Bild ist ganz gut geworden^^

Kommentare sind erlaubt...


----------



## pixelflair (27. Dezember 2008)

Mir persönlich zu Hell und dadurch wirkt das ganze Bild irgendwie total übersteuert. Mit welcher Cam aufgenommen?^^


----------



## Lee (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie mittlerweile immer mit meiner Pentax K200D und wie fast immer mit meinem DA 18-55 ALII...

Müsste doch auch in den Exif´s stehen, nicht?


----------



## Air0r (27. Dezember 2008)

ne steht nicht drin. sieht nach freihand aus. stimmt das?
ich würde mal die helligkeit runterkorregieren und die sättigung erhöhen, dann nochmal posten


----------



## Lee (28. Dezember 2008)

Ist Freihand gewesen, ja...

Im Nachbearbeiten bin ich grausig und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich das in PS machen kann... Sowieso müsste ich dazu erst wieder zu Hause sein und das werde ich frühestens in 4 Tagen sein...

Ein paar hübsche Bildchen habe ich allerdings noch gemacht... Die Niagara Fälle sind echt ein schönes Motiv...

Für Insektenliebhaber gibt es dort auch ein Haus voller Schmetterlinge. Auch dort habe ich ein paar hübsche Momente erfassen können...

Das ich noch ein unerfahrener Anfänger bin will ich noch erwähnen^^

Damit es nicht OT wird, hier noch mein zweites und letztes Bild von dem Feuerwerk. Ist nichts besonderes, ich weiß, aber mir, der so ein Bild noch nie zuvor gesehen hat, gefällt es eben^^


----------



## Air0r (28. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Damit es nicht OT wird, hier noch mein zweites und letztes Bild von dem Feuerwerk. Ist nichts besonderes, ich weiß, aber mir, der so ein Bild noch nie zuvor gesehen hat, gefällt es eben^^



Sieht doch ganz nett aus


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich will auchmal nen paar Bilder posten. Sind gestern mit meiner neuen Sony DSC-W300 geschossen worden, wärend ich bei meinen Verwandten war. Bearbeitet ist nix, hab nur auf 50% verkleinert.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2008)

Lee,

das sieht äußerst spektakulär und interessant aus. Gefällt mir 

Geschossen in Mülheim/Ruhr an der Ruhrtalbrücke bei gefühlten -7 °C.

Ich wollte die Speicherkarte etwas deftiger befüllen, jedoch gaben meine Finger nach gut sieben Minuten auf und froren von innen nach außen ein. Das Ergebnis: Zehn geschossene Bilder, acht davon sind Ausschuss. Gott, ich konnte nicht mal den Fernzünder der Kamera bedienen.

Hier das einzig ansehnliche Bild von der Aktion gestern Abend. 

Außerdem noch ein Bild meines neuen Mitbewohners - ein Weißbauchigel. Sie ist äußerst scheu und formt sich ohne zu zögern zu einer stacheligen und teilweise schmerzhaften Kugel, sobald ihr etwas nicht geheuer ist. Verzeiht mir die schlechte Bildqualität. Die Kamera war zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig verstellt und nicht in meinen Händen


----------



## Air0r (29. Dezember 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Außerdem noch ein Bild meines neuen Mitbewohners - ein Weißbauchigel. Sie ist äußerst scheu und formt sich ohne zu zögern zu einer stacheligen und teilweise schmerzhaften Kugel, sobald ihr etwas nicht geheuer ist. Verzeiht mir die schlechte Bildqualität. Die Kamera war zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig verstellt und nicht in meinen Händen



Süßer Igel! Aber die Bildquali ist doch ok.
Sieht halt nach Av aus, aber macht nix


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Und meine Bilder werden ignoriert oder was!?


----------



## HeNrY (30. Dezember 2008)

@Patte:
******* ist die Tiffy süß!
(Und ein Sechstel einer Sekunde und dazu 85mm - dafür ist es geil!)

@nfsgame:
Bilder im Automatikmodus werden immer ignoriert 
Die Bilder mit der Katze oder dem Kater find ich ganz nett, so aus dem Leben geschossen.
#E# Habe nur die Thumbs beurteilt - die sind ja alle unscharf *bäääääh*


----------



## Captain Future (30. Dezember 2008)

@nfsgame:
Wird schon seinen Grund haben, oder möchtest du gern Kommentare hören wie "Sind größtenteils unscharfe Weihnachtsschnappschüsse halt"? Das zweite Legobild ist witzig, aber leider hast du das spannende am Motiv gekonnt hinter der grauen Stange verborgen.

Sorry.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

naja ich muss halt noch üben. HAt jemand vll tips für mich wie ich die Bilder besser hinbekommen könnte, oder was ich an dwer Cam einstellen sollte? Cam ist ne Sony DSC-W300.
@Captain Future: Da hab ich noch nen Bild wo die graue Stange nicht davor ist.


----------



## Air0r (30. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> naja ich muss halt noch üben. HAt jemand vll tips für mich wie ich die Bilder besser hinbekommen könnte, oder was ich an dwer Cam einstellen sollte? Cam ist ne Sony DSC-W300.
> @Captain Future: Da hab ich noch nen Bild wo die graue Stange nicht davor ist.



Blitz aus, Stativ (oder Cam auflegen/ Bohnensack, deine Eltern haben bestimmt noch irgendwas aus vergangenen Zeiten - ich benutze auch ein 30 Jahre altes Stativ von meinem Vater und das klappt wunderBär) benutzen, weiter weg (möglichst eher auf leichter Tele-Stellung fotografieren), und vorher Gedanken machen -> Während Du durch den Sucher schaust / aufs Display guckst: Sieht das nachher auch gut aus? Hab ich irgendwelche Bildelemente abgeschnitten, oder könnte ich den Ausschnitt noch verändern?
Gefällt mir das Ergebniss so?
Jeder fängt mal klein an, jeder bekommt mal Kritik, aber gut wird man erst, wenn man diese annimmt, darüber nachdenkt, und versucht es besser zu machen.
Und dabei Spass hat und sich nicht unterkriegen lässt - immer alles locker nehmen!


----------



## pixelflair (30. Dezember 2008)

Eure Meinungen plz! 


Aufnahmeort: Wolfenbüttel - Schloss
Aufnahmezeit:  30.12.2008  - 16.30 - 17.30 Uhr
Aufnahmetemperatur: gefühlte -30°C


----------



## xQlusive (30. Dezember 2008)

Sternschnuppe auf Bild 4  *thumbs up*


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder sher richtig gut aus!

@xQlusive: Das ist nen Fliugzeug mit Kondenzstreifen^^


----------



## pixelflair (30. Dezember 2008)

Nein ist es nicht nfs  hab direkt danach geguckt das Flugzeug war nicht mehr zu sehn^^ es war weg... xD


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Außerirdische!


----------



## gdfan (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine 1. Versuche mit der Cam meines Stiefvaters.
Erhoffe Feedback



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (30. Dezember 2008)

Wo sind die Bilder?^^


----------



## HeNrY (30. Dezember 2008)

Sind doch da?
Nikon ftw!


----------



## gdfan (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie wo sind die Bilder?
Ich sehe sie

@HeNry
Woran hast du das jetzt gemerkt?


----------



## pixelflair (30. Dezember 2008)

Hm, hab keine oO


----------



## gdfan (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann schaue in mein Album


----------



## HeNrY (30. Dezember 2008)

Steht in den Exifs 

Hab mal was von heute hochgeladen, habe aber noch kein Einverständnis, daher erstmal privatisiert...
Mir wären bei den Bildern fast die Finger abgefroren  Die Nagelbetten waren schon blau.
(Wenn das Einverständnis kommt (bestimmt) dann gibt es die richtigen Bilder)


----------



## Air0r (30. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Steht in den Exifs
> 
> Hab mal was von heute hochgeladen, habe aber noch kein Einverständnis, daher erstmal privatisiert...
> Mir wären bei den Bildern fast die Finger abgefroren  Die Nagelbetten waren schon blau.
> (Wenn das Einverständnis kommt (bestimmt) dann gibt es die richtigen Bilder)




Nicht schlecht, entfesselt geblitzt?

Hier ma was von mir:


----------



## HeNrY (31. Dezember 2008)

Jop^^
Geiles Auge


----------



## guntergeh (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild welches vor rund 30 Jahren von meinem Vater mit einer Pentacon Six TL gemacht wurde.


----------



## buzty (31. Dezember 2008)

so auch mal eins von mir, wenn ich mir die anderen so anschau muss ich noch ne menge arbeiten...
(ist nebenbei mit ner eos 1000d gemacht und mir ist bei manchen sachen aufgefallen das ich dringend noch ein makro brauch )


----------



## guntergeh (31. Dezember 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> so auch mal eins von mir, wenn ich mir die anderen so anschau muss ich noch ne menge arbeiten...
> (ist nebenbei mit ner eos 1000d gemacht und mir ist bei manchen sachen aufgefallen das ich dringend noch ein makro brauch )



Gefallen mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Dezember 2008)

@nfsgame

Wenn du genügend Umgebungslicht und einen festen Untergrund hast, auf dem du die Kamera eventuell abstellen kannst, dann probiere doch mal den Blitz auszuschalten und das Umgebungslicht dafür arbeiten zu lassen. Dadurch wirken viele Bilder dynamischer und bekommen mehr Ausdruck. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob deine Kamera dann automatisch die Belichtungszeit verlängert - wünschenswert wäre es ja. Bevor du aber den Auslöser drückst, stellst du die Kamera auf einen festen Untergrund vor dem Motiv (als Alternative zum Stativ).

Ich habe mich mal etwas mit dem Thema Bildbearbeitung auseinander gesetzt. Herausgekommen ist das Bild hier drunter. Ich hatte leider seitdem nicht die Möglichkeit, den Stachelball wieder aus dem gemütlichen Versteck zu nehmen, wodurch die Bilder immer noch diesen gelben Touch haben . Sie war die Tage beim Tierarzt, hat eine Spritze und einige andere Sachen bekommen. Ich gönne ihr erstmal die Ruhe.

Achso: Euch allen einen sicheren und schmerzfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr  Sind ja nur noch ein paar Stündchen. Ich versuche gleich mal auf einer Erhöhung, einige langzeit belichtete Fotos von startenden Raketen etc. zu machen.


----------



## buzty (1. Januar 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Gefallen mir ziemlich gut.



danke 

hier gleich nochmal eins (der hintergrund ist leider nicht so toll, aber ich wollte einfach mal dieses eissterne festhalten)


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

Mal ein Surreal gefrorener Dachboden. 

Nein das weiße ist kein Schimmel, sondern Eis. 

Ist nicht so besonders das Bild. Wollte nur nicht das gerümpel welches drumrum liegt mit drauf haben.


----------



## Ecle (1. Januar 2009)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder:
Daten stehen ja in den Exifs


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Wenn du genügend Umgebungslicht und einen festen Untergrund hast, auf dem du die Kamera eventuell abstellen kannst, dann probiere doch mal den Blitz auszuschalten und das Umgebungslicht dafür arbeiten zu lassen. Dadurch wirken viele Bilder dynamischer und bekommen mehr Ausdruck. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob deine Kamera dann automatisch die Belichtungszeit verlängert - wünschenswert wäre es ja. Bevor du aber den Auslöser drückst, stellst du die Kamera auf einen festen Untergrund vor dem Motiv (als Alternative zum Stativ).


Jo probiere ich. Ich kann bei der CAm die Belichtungszeit manuell einstellen. Und nen Stativ hab ich jetzt auch .


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2009)

So frohes neues und passend dazu die Silvesterbilder


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2009)

Gute Bilder. Mit welchen einstellungen und welcher Cam hast du denn geschossen?


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2009)

Steht alles in den Exifs. hab'se scheinbar bissel kaputtverkleinert. aber naja man erkennt es ja noch^^


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

So auch mal ein paar von mir vom Dach aus.


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2009)

Hast eindeutig die schönere aussicht gehabt!


----------



## buzty (1. Januar 2009)

bei dir war ja was los am himmel guntergeh  wirklich schöne bilder auch von dir sky


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> bei dir war ja was los am himmel guntergeh  wirklich schöne bilder auch von dir sky




Naja innerhalb von 30 Sekunden steigt schon bissl was auf.


----------



## HeNrY (1. Januar 2009)

So, Erlaubnis hab ich bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.
.Abstand^^
.
.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2009)

Danke Basti  hört man gern.

Gunter hast glück gehabt mit dem Wetter bei uns wars leider nebelig


----------



## Lee (1. Januar 2009)

Back from the USA und hier gleich mal ein Bildchen...

Objektiv DA 18-55mm (Kitlinse )


----------



## HeNrY (1. Januar 2009)

Leider etwas unscharf - aber sonst gut eingefangen


----------



## Lee (1. Januar 2009)

Danke 

Die Unschärfe ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen, woran die liegt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Air0r (2. Januar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> So, Erlaubnis hab ich bekommen



Gefällt mir jetzt eher weniger, und zwar aus dem Grund:
Da du das Model nur einseitig beleuchtet hast und der Hintergrund schwarz ist, säuft viel ab.


----------



## HeNrY (2. Januar 2009)

Das letzte ist so gewollt mit dem Absaufen - beim ersten nicht...^^
Wegen der einseitigen Beleuchtung:
1. Hatte keinen stellbaren Reflektor bzw. keinen Assi 
2. Für Outdoor benutz ich nur meinen Kompaktblitz mit Softbox oder Durchlicht- / Reflexschirm um so weniger schleppen zu müssen.
Sonst hab ich noch mein Heimstudio mit Blitzanlage...

Naja, und war mein erstes Mal draußen... - aber danke für die Kritik, werde nächstes mal dran denken


----------



## Air0r (2. Januar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das letzte ist so gewollt mit dem Absaufen - beim ersten nicht...^^
> Wegen der einseitigen Beleuchtung:
> 1. Hatte keinen stellbaren Reflektor bzw. keinen Assi
> 2. Für Outdoor benutz ich nur meinen Kompaktblitz mit Softbox oder Durchlicht- / Reflexschirm um so weniger schleppen zu müssen.
> ...



Im ersten sieht man ja z.B. dass der Himmel schon noch hell war...
halt nächstes mal vor den Himmelstellen statt vors Gestrüpp 
Aber vom Blitzen her einwandfrei, bin auf mehr gespannt


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2009)

Beim Spazierengehen zufällig "erwischt"


----------



## Lee (2. Januar 2009)

Kein Tele dabei gehabt?^^

Ansonsten hübsch^^


----------



## guntergeh (2. Januar 2009)

Igitt. Du bewegst dich an der frischen luft?


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2009)

ne leider nich -.- ich schlepp zum spaziereng ehen nich meine ganze ausrüstung mit  

und ja tu ich  so ganz ausnahmsweise mal 

hier noch nen kleines Pano aus'm Wohnzimmerfenster raus


----------



## Lee (2. Januar 2009)

Was ist es bei euch allen so verschneit^^

Hier in München liegt fast nichts...

Hier mal mein erstes Bild der Niagara Fälle. Die Amerikanischen Fälle von der Kanadischen Seite aus in der Nacht aufgenommen.

Der Rest müsste in den diesmal hoffentlich vorhandenen Exif´s zu finden sein^^


----------



## rabensang (3. Januar 2009)

So mal meine ersten Gehversuche mit einer Digitalen Spiegel Reflex (EOS1000D): Kritik erwünscht

Meine ersten Naturbilder

Cam: Canon EOS 1000D Kit 
OBjektiv: Kit (Image 400 mit 300mm Analog Objektiv)
Ort: Hohnstein bei Pirna
unbearbeitet


----------



## Lee (3. Januar 2009)

Das erste Bild finde ich irgendwie langweilig. Fragt mich nicht warum... Beim vorletzten stört der Nebel finde ich doch recht deutlich...

Die anderen finde ich hübsch, lediglich die moosbewachsenen Steine sind recht unscharf, wie ich finde.
Soviel zu meiner Meinug... 
Leider gehen bei keinem deiner Bilder die Exif´s...

Keiner ein Kommentar zu meinem Bild


----------



## guntergeh (3. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> So mal meine ersten Gehversuche mit einer Digitalen Spiegel Reflex (EOS1000D): Kritik erwünscht
> 
> Meine ersten Naturbilder
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir alles ziemlich gut.

@Lee

Schaut gut aus. Aber warum so einen hohen Blendenwert? Bei mir leidet da immer die Bildqualität ab nen bestimmten grad.


----------



## Lee (3. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir eingebildet 30 Sekunden zu belichten. Wahrscheinlich hätten es auch weniger getan. Aber jetzt ist es eh zu spät...

Mein Objektiv kenne ich noch nicht gut genug um beurteilen zu können ab wann die Bildquali leidet...

Hier die letzten beiden Bilder von den Fällen. Diesmal die Kanadischen Horseshoefalls, einmal bei roter und einmal bei grüner Beleuchtung...


----------



## guntergeh (3. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eingebildet 30 Sekunden zu belichten. Wahrscheinlich hätten es auch weniger getan. Aber jetzt ist es eh zu spät...
> 
> Mein Objektiv kenne ich noch nicht gut genug um beurteilen zu können ab wann die Bildquali leidet...
> 
> Hier die letzten beiden Bilder von den Fällen. Diesmal die Kanadischen Horseshoefalls, einmal bei roter und einmal bei grüner Beleuchtung...



Das zweite gefällt. Beim ersten erkennt man irgendwie zu wenig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues euch allen.

sky2k4,

gekonntes Panorama. Sag mir doch mal bitte, mit welchem nützlichen Programm du das umgesetzt hast. Ich kenne 'zig, nur keines, welches selbst die Übergänge so hervorragend "vertuscht".

rabensang,

ich finde kurioserweise - wahrscheinlich kein anderer - Bild Nummer 4 mit dem Blick durch die Bäume in den Himmel irgendwie interessant. Schade, dass der Himmel die Bäume etwas "angefressen" hat. Der leichte Blaustich passt ebenfalls dazu. Etwas mehr Schärfe und ein nicht so hungriger Himmel, dann käme das Bild noch als Desktophintergrund beim mir drauf 

Lee,

Bild 2 mit dem grünen Licht finde ich super getroffen  Rechts im obersten Drittel dieses Bildes: Sind das beleuchtete Weihnachtsbäume?

Da wahrscheinlich kein anderer so einen wunderbaren Ausblick hatte, wie guntergeh, habe ich kurz mit mir gekämpft, ob ich euch diese Qual wirklich antun möchte. Und ja, ich bin so gnadenlos  Zum Einstieg ins neue Jahr gab es eine Menge Nebel, durch die Knaller am Ende noch mehr, und Fingerspitzen schockgefroren.

"Genießt den Ausblick" möche ich jetzt nicht sagen. "Schaut es euch einfach an" trifft es bei der geringen Bildqualität besser


----------



## Lee (3. Januar 2009)

@Wannseesprinter

Was das für Bäume waren kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich gar nicht so weit gegangen bin. 
Um erhlich zu sein, fallen sie mir erst jetzt auf 

Deine Feuerweksbilder sind hübsch anzusehen, nur der Nebel stört wirklich gewaltig...

ps: Danke 

Edit: Zum Abschluss meiner "Bilderreihe", hier mein letztes Bild. Gemacht in Washington DC bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit meinem Tamron 70-300.


----------



## rabensang (3. Januar 2009)

@Wannseesprinter 

bei uns waren -8°C, da lässt sich Nebel von Feuerwerk leider nicht vermeiden.

@Lee 

Ich finds gut getroffen (Naturfotos sind die besten)




Das ist bei meinem Aufenthalt in Holland auf meinem Auto entstanden

V    V    V    V    V    V    V


----------



## pixelflair (3. Januar 2009)

@Wannseesprinter

Ist mit PhotoShop CS4 gemacht, 

Automatisieren -> photomerge 

Macht das sehr gut von alleine, alternativ kann ich Photomatix Pro 3 empfehlen

edit: anbei nochmal nen versuch eines HDR-Panoramas unseres Hauses^^


----------



## HeNrY (3. Januar 2009)

Nettes HDR 
Mir war langweilig...


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2009)

Mir auch, guckt bitte nicht auf die Uhrzeit ;D

ich weiß links ist etwas verzerrt 


edit 11:33Uhr: 

noch ein paar von heute morgen


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2009)

Hab auch noch welche. Entstanden als ich heute morgen (oder Mittag) rausgescheucht wurde um Schnee zu schippen.
Hatte bei manchen die Cam aufm Stativ, damit die Bilder nicht so verschwimmen.

Und dann habe ich noch mal nen bisschen mit beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten und der belichtungszeit/blendenzeit gespielt (das mit den gewichten und der lampe).

Nix ist bearbeitet.

Edit: EXIFS sind weg . Geschossen mit meiner Sony DSC-W300 immer mit MAnuellen einstellungen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Januar 2009)

Henry,

den Eindruck hast du gut festgehalten. Der Besenstiel, auf den du dich abgestützt hast, hat dir am Ende hoffentlich keinen Holzsplitter verpasst. Uh, habe ich schon zu viel verraten 

nfsgame,

das Bild mit den Fußstapfen vermittelt mir den Eindruck, als hätten sich kleine graue Männchen hier wohl gefühlt  Was soll auf dem letzten Bild zu erkennen sein; eine Halogen-Schreibtischlampe?

Damit der Thread in der Flut von Buchstaben und Satzzeichen nicht einrostet, von meiner Seite noch ein paar tierische Momente:

Bild 1: Tiffy krallt sich einen Happen.
Bild 2: Die Stachelkugel im Sandklo von hinten. Die sehr empfindlichen Ohren sind zwischen den schützenden "Pieksern" zu erkennen.
Bild 3: Tiffy hat Auslauf im Gehege.
Bild 4: Zwei Kontrahenten, die sich normalerweise überhaupt nichts schenken, wenn's ums Futter geht - göttlich. Links ein Metall-Panzerwels und rechts ein Antennenwels.


----------



## rabensang (5. Januar 2009)

Hier noch einige Bilder von meinem Holland Urlaub:

Der Afsluitdijk trennt das Ijsselmeer und die Nordsee, also Salz und Süsswasser, von einander.Alle Bilder sind dort entstanden.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Januar 2009)

Schöne Bidler Rabensang... 

So Eiszapfen made by me


----------



## Klausr (5. Januar 2009)

Möchte auch was dazu beitragen

alle bilder mit Nikkon Coolpix 4200 aufgenommen,alle Bilder unbearbeitet.

1. Kärnten,Klopeiner See Größtes Feuwehrwerk Österreichs 2005

2. Tirol-Blick über Jenbach auf die Nordkette 2006 im September

3.Tirol-Blick über den Achensee richtung Norden-vom Schiff aus 2007 im Juni

4.Steiermark-Gaberl-Blick richtung Grazer Becken,Slowenien,Ungarn Dezember 2007


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2009)

Das Feuerwerk finde ich richtig gut 

Schade das das Feuerwerk bei mir nur so kurz und mickrig war


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> nfsgame,
> 
> das Bild mit den Fußstapfen vermittelt mir den Eindruck, als hätten sich kleine graue Männchen hier wohl gefühlt  Was soll auf dem letzten Bild zu erkennen sein; eine Halogen-Schreibtischlampe?


Ja das soll eine Schreibtischlampe sein. Und die "grauen Männchen" war ich.  Und was sagst du zu den anderen Bildern?


----------



## Cionara (5. Januar 2009)

Die meisten Bilder hier sehen besser aus als wenn ich die Motive in echt sehe. Ich glaube ich sollte mir mal Augen mit höherer Auflösung holn


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

nfsgame,

der Ansatz mit der Übersicht der einzelnen Gewichte ist gut, nur leider hat deine Kamera da ihren eigenen Willen gezeigt. Wenn ich auf die stark beleuchteten Gewichte heranzoome, erkenne ich ein leichtes Verwischen des Fokus und der Farbe. Bei dem einzelnen "7g"-Gewicht wird das am oberen Stück durch eine Verwischung mit der Farbe rot deutlich.

Der Fokus sollte auf das Cent-Stück liegen, richtig? Hast leider etwas daneben geschossen  Aber schickes Mauspad (ist es eins?) mit der Aufschrift "G9".

Bekanntlich brach in NRW heute der Winter durch die Tür und begoss alles mit weißem Puder, wo es nur ging. Das Ergebnis war auch sehr schön am roten Pferd, hier in Bottrop an der Kirchhellener Straße stehend, zu erkennen.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Januar 2009)

Mal ein kleines Panoramabild'chen von mir


----------



## gdfan (5. Januar 2009)

wow das ist schön


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2009)

Neuer Morgen, neue Bilder 

Sonne2 ist von gestern abend.

Morningbrocken ist heute morgen entstanden mit Blick auf den höchsten Berg des Harzes 

edit: noch nen 3.bild.. sag nur -15°C um kurz vor 11uhr


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

Was denn... nur -15°C


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2009)

-15 haben wir in peine vorhin auch gehabt (so um 10 rum).


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2009)

War letzte Woche bei meiner Freundin im fränkischen Teil Bayerns.
Einen Tag davon hats uns nach Kulmbach und auf die dortige Plassenburg gezogen.

Dort ist dieses Foto entstanden.
Dach eines Autos mit Frost (Nachmittags ).

Ist mal nicht mit meiner Nikon, sondern mit der Lumix FX07 von Panasonic gemacht worden.
Die Auflösung war von 7 auf 5 MPixel reduziert.
Ansonsten noch die Größe und das Rauschen via ACDSee reduziert.

MfG Pascal


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Bild immer noch verrauscht...

Aber abgesehen davon ist es ein schönes Bild


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Bild immer noch verrauscht...



Ist noch verrauscht. Ist ja nur ne kompakte Cam gewesen, außerdem gings noch in Richtung Sonne.

Wobei ich ISO 200 eingestellt hatte.
Mit meiner D80 wärs nicht so geworden


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2009)

Das es eine Kompakte war, habe ich schon gelesen. Nur in den Exif´s steht, dass nur mit ISO 100 aufgenommen wurde. Daher bin ich schon etwas bestürzt...

Und das es mit der D80 nicht so geworden wäre ist mir schon klar


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Januar 2009)

Es hat leider vor allem Jpeg-Artefakte und Blockbildung wie Sau. Icvh denke du hasts mit der Qualitätsreduktion in ACDSee etwas übertrieben


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2009)

So, mal ohne eigene Bearbeitung hochgeladen.

So wies ausschaut, ist das Bild beim laden von der Site eigenständig komprimiert worden.
Orig. sind es 2,3 MB


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2009)

Hab iwie langweile.. ;D bevor ich meine Cam die Tage zur Reinigung schicke hier nochmal Bilder..


----------



## TheSomberlain (6. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal wieder was Neues von mir 

Wo? Gestern Abend in Minden in der Musikbox.
Was? Light A Pagan Fire European Tour mit Helfahrt, Odroerir und Gernotshagen, dazu noch Elivagar aus Bückeburg (Also meinem Heimatstädtchen)

Zu sehen sind Frontmann und ein Gitarrist von Gernotshagen 

Auf Bild 2: Gitarrist von Helfahrt
Auf Bild 3: Gitarrist von Odroerir
Auf Bild 4: Sänger/Gitarrist von Odroerir

Ausrüstung war meine EOS450D + BG + Speedlite 430EXII (Der aber nur 5-6 mal zum Einsatz kam). Objektiv war mein 50mm f/1.8 Mk I.

Leider war die Location echt sehr spärlich beleuchtet, so dass selbst bei Blende 1.8 und ISO 1600 viele Bilder im Bereich 1/30 sek entstanden und damit leicht verwackelt. Trotzdem sollte das ganze halt Available Light-Fotografie bleiben und hab daher den Blitz ausgelassen, auch weil es sich imho net gehört, die Musiker totzublitzen!

Ich muss ma schaun, leihe mir fürs nächste Mal nen 50 1.4er oder 1.2er aus, das sollte helfen.

Aufnahmedaten nochmal, weil das Bild1 durch photoshop gewandert is und ichs neu abgespeichert hab:
Tv(Verschlusszeit)
          1/100Sek.
Av(Blendenwert)
          F1.8
Messmodus
          Mehrfeldmessung
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO)
          1600

So, nochma 3 weitere vom Abend hinzugefügt!


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2009)

TheSomberlain 
bin nich wirklich überzeugt von =/


----------



## guntergeh (6. Januar 2009)

@TheSomberlain

Mir gefällts eigentlich recht gut.

Mal eins von heute.

@ -17 grad im Knöchelhohen Schnee und nassen Füßen.

Sowas sollte die Kamera in die Exifs schreiben können.


----------



## Ecle (6. Januar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> TheSomberlain
> bin nich wirklich überzeugt von =/



Iso 1600 rauscht schon recht stark, aber es geht noch.
Sonst sind die Bilder recht gut..


----------



## pixelflair (7. Januar 2009)

Die andren 3 find ich auch vom "style" spürbar besser  bei mir war halt nur eins da^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (7. Januar 2009)

Das erste zeigt halt sehr schön wie dunkel es war. Wenn ichs richtig gesehen hab, waren nur 4 Lampen auf die Bühne gerichtet. Und selbst der Baustrahler aussm Obi ist heller als die vier Lampen zusammen.^^


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

Hier ein Bild, das ich gerade in den tiefen weiten meiner HDD gefunden habe.


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Januar 2009)

Sieht soweit eigentlich ganz gut aus nur der Rauch aus den Schornsteinen stört bei dem unter dem Strahl vom Flugzeug und am rechten Bildrand, das wäre wohl nen Fall fürs Stempeln 

Aber ansonsten schön getroffenes Farbenspiel


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gerade im DI-Diskussions-Thread ein paar Bilder eingestellt, die den Einsatz von Zwischenringen und dem Retroadapter verdeutlichen sollen. Wen es interessiert, kann ja mal reingucken 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-der-di-diskussions-thread-11.html#post469450

Ich habs mal nur als Link hier reingeschrieben, damit ichs nicht doppelt Posten muss.

Übrigens schönes Bild Lee 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vorhin mal ein paar analoge Bildchen eingescannt. Nachdem Thilo das hier auch gemacht hat, bin ich mal so frei. seht es als kleines nostalgisches Intermezzo.

Die Bilder sind März 2003 entstanden, als ich eine Freundin begleitete, die damals Bilder für eine Fotoausstellung sammelte.
IIRC sind die alle mit manuellem Fokus, blende etc. weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 35-80er Kitobjektiv meiner EOS 500. alles aus der Hüfte ohne viel nachzudenken. 

Was ich an den Fotos mag ist der Oldschool Look, das Licht an dem Tag war irgendwie komisch und die Fotos haben das gut eingefangen. Passt imho zur Kulisse, so 70er-Jahre-mäßig halt...
Entschuldigt Flecken und Unreinheiten und das abgesoffene Schwarz, meine Scanner ist mittlerweile rund 10 Jahre alt und war damals schon kacke. Aber er läuft mit nem Win2k-Treiber unter XP. 

Also, hier die Bilder, nun dürft ihr über sie meckern!


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2009)

So..  ich erschlag euch mal.. alles innerhalb von 'ner halben Stunde entstanden xD


und zusätzlich noch nen "Kleines" panorama vom Spaziergang. Leider zu groß für hier:
http://skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/szgebpano.jpg


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2009)

Wow super Bilder sky2k4! Das zweite Entenbild gefällt mir ambesten. DAs sah zuerst aus wie gerendert *duckundweg*


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wow super Bilder sky2k4! Das zweite Entenbild gefällt mir ambesten. DAs sah zuerst aus wie gerendert *duckundweg*


hab mein Rednering-Maschine alias e410 immer dabei


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nochn altes vonner Handycam ^^

Aber ich würd gern nen richtig geiles Bild in 1920*1080 sehen. Kann das vllt. einer von euch machen ? Wäre sau cool


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2009)

Kämpf dich halt mal hier durch den Thread... Wenn du etwas hübsches findest, kannst du ja den macher bitten es dir in die gewünschte Auflösung zu bringen


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2009)

Sag an welches Bild und du kriegst es


----------



## Air0r (11. Januar 2009)

Auge und Keks.


----------



## HeNrY (11. Januar 2009)

@sky2k4:
dein panorama ist leider meilenweit überschärft


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

Uff, jetzt wo du es sagst, Henry. Das Panorama tut echt etwas weh. Schade um das schöne Bild.


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2009)

> Auge und Keks.


Danke sehr sehr geil =D


----------



## pixelflair (12. Januar 2009)

Hab es mir selbst nochmal genau angeguckt, habt iwie recht  bissel überschärft
http://skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/szgebpano2.jpg

hier ne neue Version.


----------



## Air0r (12. Januar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Hab es mir selbst nochmal genau angeguckt, habt iwie recht  bissel überschärft
> http://skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/szgebpano2.jpg
> 
> hier ne neue Version.



ich will dich ja nich schlecht machen, aber das sind nur bäume und schnee...
also wirklich spannend ist das panorama nicht


----------



## pixelflair (12. Januar 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> ich will dich ja nich schlecht machen, aber das sind nur bäume und schnee...
> also wirklich spannend ist das panorama nicht



http://www.skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/panoramaszbadwinter.jpg

das eher was für dich? 

sollte auch nicht "spannend" sein  war für die Eltern meiner Freundin  weil die da wohnen^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (12. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist im rechten Teil leider unscharf und überstrahlt im bereich der Hausdächer :/


----------



## pixelflair (12. Januar 2009)

Mit den Überstrahlt liegt daran dass die Sonne strahlte wie sau 

so nochmal 2.. "Versuche"

http://www.skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/teich.jpg

http://www.skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/panonachtleb.jpg


Wie immer ACHTUNG GROßE Bilder!


----------



## guntergeh (13. Januar 2009)

Das zweite ist so ganz ok. Beim ersten sieht man leider jedes Bild. zumindest die Stellen wo sie übereinander liegen. Ganz heftig beim Übergang von Einzelbild 1 auf Bild 2 von links nach rechts.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Januar 2009)

hast recht... gott bin ich blind  das mir das nich aufgefallen ist.. xD

habe mich nochmal rangesetzt und nun andre Bilder verwendet, denke sollte besser sein

http://skymaster2k4.de/Bilder/teich2.jpg


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2009)

Panorama hätt ich da auch eins (äh zwei)


----------



## Lee (13. Januar 2009)

Das zweite ist richtig schön 

Ist aber ziemlich stark nachbearbeitet, nich?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2009)

Hab auch mal was gemacht. Aber hatte nur mein Handy dabei.

Die ersten zeigen den zugefrorenen Mittellandkanal und die anderen zeigen einen Blick auf unser Dorf.


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab auch mal was gemacht. Aber hatte nur mein Handy dabei.
> 
> Die ersten zeigen den zugefrorenen Mittellandkanal und die anderen zeigen einen Blick auf unser Dorf.



sry aber... qualitativ sind die nix, und du hättest sie auch wenigstens drehen können 
bei der "brennweite" erkennt man vom dorf nix und der vordergrund ist einfahc nur leer. mittiger, schiefer horizont und naja...


----------



## pixelflair (13. Januar 2009)

Stimm ich Air0r mit.. das war iwie nichts, selbst mit Handy =/


Von mir mal ein paar Colorkey versuche ;D


----------



## guntergeh (14. Januar 2009)

Was Altes Neues.

Kleines Experiment.


----------



## Air0r (14. Januar 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Was Altes Neues.



ich finde den ausschnitt nicht so anrpechend und da es leicht schief steht, verwirrt es mich eher als dass es mich fasziniert.
der alte, verstaubte/verkratzte look kommt ganz rüber, aber auch da stört mich dass die kratzer bei den übergängen hell dunkel einfach drüber gehen, sieht irgendwie unnartürlich aus.
deine bisherigen bilder haben mir besser gefallen 

EDIT: das zweite gefällt mir besser


----------



## adler93 (14. Januar 2009)

Hier mal welche von mir, Licht war aber ziemlich schlecht, bei dem einen siehts aber gut aus :


----------



## pixelflair (15. Januar 2009)

"Ein schwerer Unfall ereignete sich am heutigen Tag auf der Bundesstraße 248. Ein Traktor mit zwei vollbeladenen Hängern verlor die Kontrolle und streifte dabei ein Auto, welches glücklicherweiße nicht besetzt war. Der hintere Anhänger kippte dabei um und verlor seine Ladung, welche sich über die Straße verteilt. Insgesamt war die B248 ca. 2 Stunden vollgesperrt."

da bond mich ja schon gehauen hat dass die Bilder nicht "Fotografisch" sind 
hier nochmal ein bearbeitetes..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Was Altes Neues.
> 
> Kleines Experiment.



Sehr geil, Andreas!


----------



## Oorim (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kann im prinzip meinen FC Account anbieten
Marc Graf | Fotos - fotocommunity.de


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2009)

@ Oorim

Wow, wirklich klasse Bilder. Sie würden mir aber noch besser gefallen, wenn du sie hier im Forum veröffentlichen würdest.


----------



## guntergeh (16. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Andreas!



Ich danke.

Kann die Meinung von Klutten nur bestätigen.

Das hochladen hier würde das Diskutieren über die Bilder um einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Air0r (17. Januar 2009)

Mercedes Benz Museum, ein Schulausflug^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Januar 2009)

Typsich für Ostfriesland , eine Teekanne 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2009)

Naja soooo typisch isses nicht^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja soooo typisch isses nicht^^




Ich finde schon , fast jeder trinkt hier Tee ! Auf jeden Fall die Hardcore Ostfriesen 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Oliver (19. Januar 2009)

Habe mich mal an einem HDR versucht, allerdings leider unscharf, da aus der Hand fotografiert =/

Ort: Las Vegas
Kamera: Nikon D70




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Januar 2009)

Ein HDR aus der Hand? 

Hehe, da musst du mehrere Fotos aus der selben Position machen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das aus der Hand überhaupt funktioniert 

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das auch nicht so HDR-mäßig aus (wie gesagt, aus der Hand kanns nix werden )

Aber: Es ist ein schönes Motiv und für "aus der Hand" ist es sogar schön grade 


Ich häng mal ein Bild an um den allgemeinen Appetit anzuregen 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Du bist gemein Bond...

Der letzte Süßkram den ich da hatte, ist gestern ausgegangen 
Und das sieht so lecker aus


----------



## Oliver (19. Januar 2009)

Es waren 3 Bilder, deshalb auch leicht verwackelt, da ich mal behaupte, dass mit der lahmen D70 niemand nicht wackeln kann ^^

Aber du hast recht, so HDR-mäßig sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Januar 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ein HDR aus der Hand?
> 
> Hehe, da musst du mehrere Fotos aus der selben Position machen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das aus der Hand überhaupt funktioniert
> 
> ...



HDR NICHT Freihand?

Überzeug dich vom Gegenteil -> siehe anhang


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2009)

ich will auch mal

hier mal etwas aus meinem Winterurlaub
Bild habe ich nicht mit meiner Canon gemacht, es war aber auch eine Canon PowerShot
habs auch noch vieeeeel größer


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## guntergeh (19. Januar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal
> 
> hier mal etwas aus meinem Winterurlaub
> Bild habe ich nicht mit meiner Canon gemacht, es war aber auch eine Canon PowerShot
> ...



beschneiden? *maybe*

Sonst ja nicht schlecht, aber die Ränder will glaub ich keiner sehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab grade keine lust gehabt...

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Januar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> HDR NICHT Freihand?
> 
> Überzeug dich vom Gegenteil -> siehe anhang



Anfängerglück  

Nein, bei kurzen Belichtungszeiten dürfte das unter Umständen eventuell vielleicht mal funktionieren 


Ich werf nochmal eins in die Kolonne 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Air0r (19. Januar 2009)

HDR hab ich früher dauernd freihand gemacht, fällt halt etwas rand weg...
mit ner slr dann später wurde es noch einfacher, musste nich bei jedem bild ins menü und belichtung einstellen, sondern hab AEB gemacht, mit 3FPD, dann machst nur bäm-bäm-bäm und fertig is das hdr


----------



## pixelflair (19. Januar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal
> 
> hier mal etwas aus meinem Winterurlaub
> Bild habe ich nicht mit meiner Canon gemacht, es war aber auch eine Canon PowerShot
> ...



Igitt! Sorry aber siehst du die Stufen nicht da drin?



Air0r schrieb:


> HDR hab ich früher dauernd freihand gemacht, fällt halt etwas rand weg...
> mit ner slr dann später wurde es noch einfacher, musste nich bei jedem bild ins menü und belichtung einstellen, sondern hab AEB gemacht, mit 3FPD, dann machst nur bäm-bäm-bäm und fertig is das hdr



Richtig  so mach ich's auch


----------



## TheSomberlain (19. Januar 2009)

Jo, HDR's freihand sind mit ner DSLR def. kein Problem. AEB auf 2 Stufen stellen, anlegen und durchtackern (:

Verschlusszeiten sind halt nur zu beachten, spricht nachts wird schwer


----------



## pixelflair (19. Januar 2009)

Dafür gibts ja dann stative


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich sag doch, bei kurzen Belichtungszeiten geht das  

Nuja, ich hatte bisher nur HDRs mit Belichtungszeiten von 4, 8 und 15 Sekunden, oder nochmehr 

Daher hab ich sowas noch nie ausprobiert  und ganz nebenbei reden wir zuviel, ladet Bilder hoch, hopp hopp 


Damit ihr mal seht wie schrecklich meine HDRs werden, lade ich jetzt einfach mal eins hoch 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Igitt! Sorry aber siehst du die Stufen nicht da drin?



hey danke für das lob! und danke dass du mir gezeigt hast was ich besser machen könnte! und auch danke dass du mir zeigst wo ich die übergänge perfekt hinbekommen hab!

hier damit du noch was zum rum mäkeln hast
ja der Schärfeneffekt war so gewollt

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## pixelflair (19. Januar 2009)

So far from me ;D


ach bond.. das hdr sieht man 0  ganz ehrlich^^

gemecker war das nich nichtraucher, es war nur relativ deutlich zu sehen..


das bild ist um längen besser  interessante schärfe "effekt"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Januar 2009)

Hier mal eines meiner persönlichen Lieblingsbilder (sofern man das haben kann). 2005 in Valencia geknipst mit der D70. 1/1250s, f/9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier mal eines meiner persönlichen Lieblingsbilder (sofern man das haben kann). 2005 in Valencia geknipst mit der D70. 1/1250s, f/9.



Sehr gut. Also mir gefällts. Stand das Auto oder kam es zufällig in dem Moment rausgefahren?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Januar 2009)

Das stand da zufällig


----------



## GoZoU (20. Januar 2009)

Schick 

€: Zitat falsch gelesen *duck*

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder was gemacht. Ist gestern um 16:15Uhr mit meiner W300 entstanden. 

Einstellungen:
ISO100
1/60Sek
F16

Ohne Blitz und auf nem Stativ.

Möchte bitte Feedback hören.


----------



## Lee (20. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällts 

Wobei, wozu brauchst du dafür ein Stativ?^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Mir gefällts
> 
> Wobei, wozu brauchst du dafür ein Stativ?^^


Danke 

mir war danach. Wollte es mal ausprobieren .

Nur finde ich, siehts auf dem Cam-Display nen bisschen besser aus als auf meinem Monitor.


----------



## gdfan (20. Januar 2009)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## stabilox (20. Januar 2009)

Hab das erste mal was mit HDR probiert. Die Ausgangsbilder waren leider nicht optimal, da auf die schnelle und nur auf dem Dachfensterrahmen aufgelegt fotografiert. Wenn es draußen mal wieder heller wird und nicht mehr so diesig ist, werde ich das mal in Ruhe mit Stativ angehen, damit es auch die nötige Schärfe hat.


----------



## gdfan (20. Januar 2009)

Ich finds cool


----------



## HeNrY (20. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir


----------



## gdfan (20. Januar 2009)

Nett


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2009)

@ stabilox: WOW! Sieht gut aus

@HeNrY: sieht auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## gdfan (22. Januar 2009)

Hier nochmal was von mir


----------



## guntergeh (22. Januar 2009)

Ne andere perspektive oder eine interessante Detailaufnahme hätte das ganze vielleicht etwas besser in Szene gesetzt. 

Ansonsten recht gut.


----------



## gdfan (22. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Kritik. Ich werds mir zu Herzen nehmen und vllt noch einmal versuchen


----------



## guntergeh (22. Januar 2009)

Vorhins entstanden und noch ganz frisch


----------



## gdfan (22. Januar 2009)

Nice, Nur das Wasser im Vordergrund sieht bei längerem Betrachten etwas komisch aus ber sonst cooler Foto


----------



## Bond2602 (22. Januar 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Vorhins entstanden und noch ganz frisch



KIPPT !!!! KIPPT !!!! mindestens 0,00000001° !!! in welche Richtung weiß ich jetzt nicht aber es kippt !!  

*räusper*

Ach, ich bin ja garnicht im DSLR-Forum...  *räusper*

Nein, es kippt natürlich nicht 

Ein schönes Bild. War wohl sehr hell, dass du ne 2500stel Sekunde bei F8 benutzen konntest 

War das mit dem 50 1.8er aufgenommen worden?
Mehr davon  

MfG Bond2602


----------



## HeNrY (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn dann kippt etwas in ° (Winkel) und nicht in °C also Temperatur...
Find dein Bild sehr gelungen


----------



## guntergeh (22. Januar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Nice, Nur das Wasser im Vordergrund sieht bei längerem Betrachten etwas komisch aus ber sonst cooler Foto



Liegt vielleicht daran weil es Eis ist? 


@bond:

Japp war mit dem 50mm 1,8. Das Bild war eigentlich Ausschuss. Durch Raw ist aber noch was feines drauß geworden.


----------



## Bond2602 (22. Januar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Wenn dann kippt etwas in ° (Winkel) und nicht in °C also Temperatur...
> Find dein Bild sehr gelungen



Argh ... touché  habe ich wohl übersehen 

@Gunter

Dafür das es Ausschuss war, ist es doch sehr schön geworden 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## gdfan (23. Januar 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran weil es Eis ist?


 Ich bin so intelligent


----------



## der_yappi (25. Januar 2009)

Bin mein Archiv mal durchgegangen und gekuckt ob ich was schönes finde.

Hier mal die (älteren) Bilder:



 Buspulling (D50 + 18-200)
Irland "Rock of Cashel" (D50 + 18-200) Rock of Cashel ? Wikipedia
Irland "Clonmacnoise" (s.o.)Clonmacnoise ? Wikipedia
und
Konzert "Gonezoo" in PF (D80 + Sigma 18-50 2.8 EX)
Musiccontest Nordschwarzwald 2008 in PF -> Daedalus (Cam sie 4. / 5.)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2009)

der_yappi,

Bild 2 gefällt mir besonders gut. Schade, dass der Himmel etwas "aufgefuttert" wirkt.

Heute habe ich mich dazu bewegen können, an die frische Luft zu gehen. Das können wenige - und schon gar nicht am heiligen Sonntag


----------



## pixelflair (25. Januar 2009)

Auch ich war heute mal draußen 

1. Kind auf zugefrorenem See
2. Genau der unter 1. auch aufgenommen Salzgitter-See
3. Vogel über dem SZ-See
4. Nacht über unserem Haus


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2009)

Hey, noch einer an der frischen Luft 

Die Möwe hast du gut eingefangen. Für Bild 4 fehlt einfach - wie mir auch - ein Motor, der mit den Sternen mitfährt. Damit wären Belichtungen jenseits der 2 Sekunden ein wahrer Traum.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, noch einer an der frischen Luft
> 
> Die Möwe hast du gut eingefangen. Für Bild 4 fehlt einfach - wie mir auch - ein Motor, der mit den Sternen mitfährt. Damit wären Belichtungen jenseits der 2 Sekunden ein wahrer Traum.



Hey, mal nicht so viel an die frische Luft gehen. Sonst bleibt die nicht mehr lange so frisch


----------



## pixelflair (26. Januar 2009)

@gunter HÄÄÄ???=D raff ich nich ;D


@ wansee... hab so ein "Ding" leider nit


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal nen bisschen auf der HDD gekramt und hab noch Biler meiner letzten Klassenfahrt gefunden. Will ich euch mal nicht vorenthalten .

Die wurden noch mit der alten Cam geschossen, als sie schon dabei war sich zu verabschieden. Ich hoffe jedoch euch gefällt doch das ein oder andere Bild .
Wünsche Feedback .


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Januar 2009)

sky2k4,

dieses "Ding", also solch ein Motor der sich der Geschwindigkeit des Nachthimmels anpasst, ist zweifelsohne mit einen Preis versehen, der jenseits von gut und böse ist. 

nfsgame,

bei Bild 1 und 3 bekomme ich richtig Wanderlust. Steinigt mich, wenn dem nicht so ist, aber gerade diese beiden Bilder sehen etwas konturenarm und sehr leicht grün/blaustichig aus. Dafür bräunt sich Luther im Sonnenlicht das Köpfchen


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> ... Steinigt mich, wenn dem nicht so ist, aber gerade diese beiden Bilder sehen etwas konturenarm und sehr leicht grün/blaustichig aus ...


Naja wiegesagt da hat sich die Cam schon fast verabschiedet gehabt . Du willst die Bilder nicht sehen, die ich gegen ende gemacht hab, da erkennt man nix mehr drauf .
Ich denke mal da ist der Bildsensor schrott .

Aber im August gehts nach Prag. Da werde ich Bilder mit meiner W300 machen, die uf jedem Fall besser werden .


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2009)

Und wieder zwei Bilder, wieder von Konzerten.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2009)

Das erste find ich gut. Bringt gut die Stimmung rüber irgendwie.
das zweite hingegen find ich langweilig . Außerdem ist es ein wenig verschwommen.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das erste find ich gut. Bringt gut die Stimmung rüber irgendwie.
> das zweite hingegen find ich langweilig . Außerdem ist es ein wenig verschwommen.



Beim Bass habe ich auf den Kopf (nennt man das Teil so  ) der Bass-Gitarre fokussiert.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2009)

So, auch mal zwei Bilder von mir
folgen gleich, muss die ersteinmal suchen

EDIT: Bilder sind jetzt drinne


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Fokussierung bei beiden Bildern recht seltsam. Auch fehlt einfach das Sonnenlicht...


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2009)

Also, sonne war nicht vorhanden, nur hinter winterwolken(es ist kalt hier) und fokossiert habe ich garnicht


----------



## pixelflair (1. Februar 2009)

also den Focus find ich beim 1. extrem komisch, beim 2. interessant 

nun aber zu mir, hab auch mal wieder was fabriziert


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

mir fällt gerade auf, du hast fast die gleiche Spiegelreflex, wie meine schwester
beim 2.pic, da habe ich die kamera auf gutdünken aufs eis gehalten, das war nämlich zu dünn, um mich hinzulegen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein,

Bild Nummer 1 ist vom Fokus her zwar voll daneben, aber - um es nicht direkt völlig mit Schlamm zu beschmieren - bietet das Bild eine interessante Perspektive. Als wäre einem ein Headcrab-Vieh von Half Life auf die Kirsche gehüpft 

Nummer 2 ist von der Perspektive her nicht übel, nur fehlt es hier (leider) an passendem Licht, dass von der Umgebung etwas Schattenspiel mit ins Bild bringt oder den Gesamteindruck nicht so grau wirken lässt.

Damit es nicht zu einseitig hier wird, habe ich ein eher unspektakuläres Bild angehängt. Es entstand am Freitag der Games Convention 2007 nähe Bitterfeld. Der Schotter im Vordergrund stört gewaltig, schade um die herrlichen Himmel.

Damals geschossen mit meiner Kompaktknipse.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Februar 2009)

Unterbelichten mit Verlaufsfilter, sodass der Schotter schwarz wird 
Ich war mal so frei 
Geht natürlich noch ordentlicher via Pinselstrichen in der Ebenenmaske, hab jetzt einfach nur einen Verlauf eingefügt.
#E#
Jetzt nochmal ordentlicher mit Pinsel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

hab hier auch mal etwas aus meinem letzten Winterurlaub

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (3. Februar 2009)

Cooles Bild - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Schade, dass die "Linien" ins Nichts führen und nicht auf etwas hin.
Eventuell auch etwas änger beschneiden, weniger Himmel und rechts die beiden Menschen weg.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2009)

grade das ist es, was das Bild für mich so besonders macht.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## TheSomberlain (4. Februar 2009)

Mh, ich geb Henry da eher Recht. Der Beschnitt könnte besser sein. Zumindest die zwei menschen rechts würd ich wegschneiden, die wirken ungünstig in dem Motiv. 
Und den Himmel kürzen, da dieser halt stark überstrahlt ist, stört er beim Betrachten des eigentlichen Motivs, zudem rückst du das Motiv damit besser in das Zentrum des Bildes, was den Linien eine noch stärkere Wirkung geben dürfte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2009)

Ist es so besser? 
Ich hab mal noch zwei andere mir hoch geladen. Das Breite (Achtung breit!) ist auch schon etwas beschnitten und das Dritte im Bunde ist sozusagen noch jungfräulich

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## TheSomberlain (4. Februar 2009)

Der neue Beschnitt gefällt mir schon viel besser!

Mh, dein Panorama ist leider nicht so gut gestitched, man sieht die Übergänge leider sehr deutlich aufgrund von AUsrichtungsfehlern! Ist das Pano freihand aufgenommen oder zumindest mit Hilfe eines Stativs (Nach einem Nodalpunktadapter frag ich mal nicht  )
Das "jungfräuliche" Bild müsste meiner Meinung nach noch nachgeschärft werden, ist aber ebenfalls gut getroffen.


----------



## adler93 (4. Februar 2009)

Mit Nachbearbeitung kann man schon als noch was machen^^, hier hab ichs aber leicht übertrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2009)

Henry,

danke für die kleine Anregung. Du weißt ja, wie ich zu "harten" Veränderungen mit Photoshop usw. stehe 

Dein letztes Bild lässt mich kurzzeitig denken, ich würde gleich auf dem scheinbar glatten Untergrund ausrutschen 

adler93,

scharfe Angelegenheit 

So, genug -geschmeihlt-.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2009)

Stativ?! Also ich hab eins, aber... sagen wir mal (total übertrieben) es ist 20cm groß.
Aber nein es wurde kein Stativ genutzt und Das Bild hab ich selber auch nicht gemacht. ich habe es nur bearbeitet.
Wo kann man bei Paint.Net nachschärfen?


----------



## pixelflair (4. Februar 2009)

geht das überhaupt?^^


sofar bilder von mir ;D heute 2jähirges mit der Freundin^^

ohne EBV weil keine Zeit ;D nur aus Lightroom geholt mehr nit 
Teils mit ISO800  daher leicht rauschend...aber anders waren die Lichtverhältnisse einfach nich so schön einzufangen (Ohne jetzt mein großes Stativ usw. auszupacken  das hätte den Moment einfach zerstört xD)


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Ich als blutjunger Anfänger poste mal eines meiner "erfolgreichsten" Bilder, als ich die DSLR meiner Mum getestet habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder etwas aus Berlin, Potsdamer Platz, 19mm. Nostalgie-Bonus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (5. Februar 2009)

Schwarzweiß HDR? Sehr sehr schön


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

mal eine doofe Frage, was ist HDR? 
das bei wiki hab ich nicht ganz gerafft.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (5. Februar 2009)

Dann lies es nochmal 
Hat die D3 Kleinbildformat?
#E#
Hat sich erledigt 
Dachte es wäre die D3x gewesen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2009)

Ist eigentlich kein HDR, das kriegt man auch mit der Tiefen- und Lichtersteuerung in Photoshop hin.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal eine doofe Frage, was ist HDR?
> das bei wiki hab ich nicht ganz gerafft.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



HDR bedeutet allgemein, dass man einen höheren Kontrastumfang hat. Am Ende hast Du damit mehr Details in Höhen und Tiefen. Helle Stellen fransen nicht so aus, Tiefen saufen nicht so ab.

Bei Digicams versucht man, durch mehrere Bilder des gleichen Motivs mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungseinstellungen nachher am PC ein Bild zu erzeugen, das ausgeglichener in der Belichtung wirkt.


----------



## Lee (5. Februar 2009)

Ich sollte mich mal wirklich intensiv mit EBV befassen... Mein momentaner Wissensstand darin ist mehr als nur lächerlich^^

Wäre eventuell auch gesünder für meinen Verschluss, wenn ich nicht ständig so viel Ausschuss hätte nur um ein brauchbares Bild out of the Cam zu haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2009)

Oh danke Thilo. Das was ich bei Wiki gelesen hab hab ich nur zur hälfte gerafft. bin schon Bettreif...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

Zählen auch noob fotomontagen ? würde mich mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet?


----------



## HeNrY (6. Februar 2009)

Immer her damit


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe immer original --> Montage hochgeladen
ich habs mit autos 
und nicht vergessen ...ich bin anfänger ... seid november versuche ich mich in der materie


----------



## gdfan (6. Februar 2009)

Das letzte gefällt mir gut


----------



## HeNrY (6. Februar 2009)

Der Mitzieher gefällt mir 
(Ich würde beim BMW und Bonz ääh Benz  noch die Nummernschilder entfernen...)


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

darf ich fragen warum?

und was ist denn ein mitzieher?


----------



## HeNrY (6. Februar 2009)

Rolands Fotokurs: Verwacklung
Da der letzter Punkt.
Sind es deine Autos?
Willst du das man dich sofort erkennt?
Weiß der Besitzer der Autos dass sich Bilder dieser im Netz befinden samt Kennzeichen?


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

Der Mitzieher war dann von mir ungewollt ... habe es gemacht damit halt Bewegung im Bild ist ...

Beide Autos sind im Besitz meiner Familie der BMW meiner der Bonz von meinem Daddy 
Und der Wiedererkennungswert ...naja mein Auto sieht man jeden Tag auf deutschlands Strassen ...von da her ...
Ausserdem fände ich es glaube ich ganz cool wenn ich beim aldi aussteige und einer ruft : Ey bist du nicht Demcy aus dem PCGH-Forum?

Gibt es denn Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Ausserdem fände ich es glaube ich ganz cool wenn ich beim aldi aussteige und einer ruft : Ey bist du nicht Demcy aus dem PCGH-Forum?



du träumst ne Menge, oder?
Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich selber nicht geben.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> du träumst ne Menge, oder?
> Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich selber nicht geben.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Hat nix mit träumen zu tun sondern mit übertreibung und sarkasmus 
Wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen das ich kein prob damit habe das man die nummerschilder sieht 

aber schön das du nichts an den bildern auszusetzten hast


----------



## c0re (7. Februar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Das letzte gefällt mir gut


Mir gefällts auch gut


----------



## eightcore (8. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von mir.
Ausrüstung: Nokia N73 und Microsoft Picture It! Foto Premium 10.


----------



## gdfan (8. Februar 2009)

Das 2. gefällt mir suppi
Das 1. ist nicht so mein Geschmack


----------



## eightcore (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für die "Kritik"! Habe in der hintersten Ecke meiner Speicherkarte noch ein paar Fotos gefunden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2009)

So hier mal ein paar bilder von mir, das erste ist etwas älter, die anderen von heute


----------



## Lee (8. Februar 2009)

Leider alle total rauschig


----------



## Klausr (8. Februar 2009)

So sahs bei mir vor ein paar tagen am Wohnzimmerfenster aus ^^


----------



## HeNrY (8. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir - leider machen die Bäume alles sehr unruhig... (und ja, die Jacke scheint leider ausgefressen...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Abstand-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Bist du das auf dem 2. Pic ?


----------



## Air0r (9. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir - leider machen die Bäume alles sehr unruhig... (und ja, die Jacke scheint leider ausgefressen...)



RAW benutzt? Dann sollte das herunterkorregieren von überbelichteten Bereichen kein Problem sein. Im hellen Bereich erfasst die Kamera viel mehr Helligkeitsabstufungen (4096) als im dunkelsten (16). IN LR heist das bei mir Wiederherstellung hochdrehen oder einfach die Jacke mit nem Pinsel überstreichen und den bepinselten Bereich per Belichtungskorrektur dunkler machen. Vorrausgesetzt Du hast Lightroom 2...


----------



## HeNrY (9. Februar 2009)

Hab Lightroom 2 und da waren selbst im RAW keine Details mehr drin 
(Leider sieht man so wenig auf dem Cameradisplay und Histogram,...)
@BamBuchi:
Nee, ist ein Freund von mir, sind öfter mal Kiten^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Februar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Leider alle total rauschig


Mit meiner Cam kann amn nicht so gut "arbeiten", 3,5 jahre alt, 4MP
naja, sie erfüllt ihren zweck, und ich finde zumindest das erste foto sehr schön, meine familie auch


----------



## Air0r (9. Februar 2009)

Mal was neues vom Wochenende:
1x Bowlen, 1x "Farrat" das Fahrrad auf dem Boden


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne die Bilder ja schon^^
Was mir allerdings gerade eben erst aufgefallen ist, die Bowlingkugel sieht aus wie eine Wassermelone^^

Die Perspektive gefällt mir...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

Henry,

das Schattenspiel mit den Spuren im Eis gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Bild 2 lässt Raum für die Fantasie. Was dein Freund da wohl an der Schnur haben mag, wenn ich's nicht wüsste  Wie weit warst du bei diesem Bild entfernt?

Bloemfontein,

ich habe auch klein angefangen, meine Momenten so gut wie nur möglich einzufangen, Kopf hoch  In diesem Fall trifft aber leider das Sprichwort mit dem guten Fotografen und der noch besseren Kamera nicht zu. Wenn die Kamera dir die Sicht vernebelt, hilft ein guter und kreativer Fotograf leider nicht viel.

Air0r,

ich hätte gerne den Augenblick danach gesehen, als die Melone die gesamte Bahn versaut hat  Coole Aussicht auch mit dem Fahrrad.

Damit's hier nicht zu grau wird, ein paar Eindrücke von der Luftfahrt. Schon länger her, als ich sie machte. Gemacht am Fluglandeplatz in Bottrop.


----------



## HeNrY (9. Februar 2009)

Waren etwa 50 Meter (Sicherheitsabstand  ), hatte meinen Drachen gerade gelandet *g
Denn eine Leine im Gesicht zu haben kommt nicht gut, außer man steht auf tiefe Schnittwunden


----------



## eightcore (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch gute Bilder gefunden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Dass das Letzte Foto nicht wirklich "gut" ist, weiss ich selber, aber im ersten Augenblick versteht man nicht, was das sein sollte, weshalb ich es trotzdem poste.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Februar 2009)

sorry, aber ich kann mit keinem Bild so wirklich was anfangen, das 4. ist total überblendet. beim 5. kp was das sein soll, beim 1. hätte ich mir den rest des bildes gewünscht, das 3. ja vllt für dich süß, aber für jemand der den kleinen nich kennt? und 2. raff ich auch nic hwas es mir sagen soll xD


----------



## eightcore (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde sie ok, da ich sie mit 11 - 12 Jahren geschossen habe. Bild vier ist nicht von mir.


----------



## gdfan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde sie auch nicht schlecht. Das 2. hat irgentwie was Und den kleinen finde auch gut
Nur beim 1 hätte der Hintergrund echt gut getan und was auf dem letzten ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2009)

eightcore,

Bild 1 sieht zwar in wahrsten Sinne des Wortes spritzig aus, nur fehlt es aufgrund der S/W-Nutzung sehr an Dynamik, so dass das Bild doch ein bisschen an optischer Finesse einbüßt.

Was verdeutlicht uns Bild 2? Gemütlichkeit? Ich kann es leider auch nicht ganz definieren.

Bild 3 finde ich klasse getroffen, vor allem dieser Entdeckerblick 

Bei Bild 4 wäre eine farbige Wahl vielleicht alleine schon wegen der Wolken optimal gewesen. Schade darum. Hauptsache, der Herr auf dem Bild genießt die sanfte Brise im Gesicht.

Auf Bild 5, hmm... Sieht verdammt abenteuerlich aus, neigt aber leider sehr dazu, die Augen anzustrengen. Ich denke, es soll ein Blick zu einem Baum nach oben sein. Hast du das Bild ohne Bearbeitung vorliegen?


----------



## eightcore (10. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> eightcore,
> 
> Bild 1 sieht zwar in wahrsten Sinne des Wortes spritzig aus, nur fehlt es aufgrund der S/W-Nutzung sehr an Dynamik, so dass das Bild doch ein bisschen an optischer Finesse einbüßt.
> 
> ...



Was Bild 2 verdeutlichen soll ist ganz einfach: nichts.
Bild 4 werde ich vielleicht noch farbig posten.
Bild 5 ist ziemlich stark bearbeitet: Feineinstellung an Helligkeit und Kontrast sowie Herumspielen mit der Funktion "Unscharfe Maske". Ich habe es absichtlich so bearbeitet, dass man es kaum noch erkennt und dass es die Augen stark beansprucht.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild in Bearbeitung vorliegen?


Wenn sich deine Frage nicht erledigt hat, kannst du mir erklären, was du meinst?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2009)

Verzeihung, ich meinte eigentlich "...ohne Bearbeitung vorliegen?"  Habe es oben abgeändert. Leichte Wortdreher bewirken einiges.


----------



## eightcore (11. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Verzeihung, ich meinte eigentlich "...ohne Bearbeitung vorliegen?"  Habe es oben abgeändert. Leichte Wortdreher bewirken einiges.



Werde ich vielleicht mal machen. Aber ich muss zuerst wieder die HDD anschliessen und sie durchsuchen.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Februar 2009)

Kleine Auswahl meiner Fototour heute

mehr hier:
Picasa-Webalben - fabian_b - BS


----------



## HeNrY (11. Februar 2009)

Kleiner machen und nachschärfen ftw!
Zweites Gebäude kippt...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Februar 2009)

Die Natur von Essen hat sich heute im interessanten Gewand gezeigt. Leider spielte weder die Sonne noch Petrus mit seiner "Heizung" mit. Die ersten beiden Bilder stammen von einen gefällten, abgestorbenen Baum, das Letzte ist eine stark zerfallene Mauer, wo der Moos nur so drauf wuchert.


----------



## Laskiwitz (12. Februar 2009)

So hier mal mein erster Gehversuch bei Nacht.

Hab die Cam noch nicht lange also nicht gleich kloppen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschossen mit Canon EOS 450 D
Wo: Von meinem Balkon aus
Wann: Am 02.02.09 um 18:44
Bearbeitet wurde nur die größe des Bildes


----------



## TheSomberlain (12. Februar 2009)

Mh, Iso runter, Belichtungszeit dafür höher. Insgesamt wirkt das Bild zu hell um den Lichtstreifen vom fahrenden Auto gut wahr zu nehmen!
Ich würd auf Iso 100 und ca 25 Sek. Belichtungszeit gehen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gute Bilder gefunden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Dass das Letzte Foto nicht wirklich "gut" ist, weiss ich selber, aber im ersten Augenblick versteht man nicht, was das sein sollte, weshalb ich es trotzdem poste.



Ich finde die SW-Umsetzung teilweise sehr gelungen. Bild 1 + 2 haben aus abstrakter Sicht auf jeden Fall ihre Reize. Die mehr dokumentarischen Bilder 3 + 4 sind halt für einen Außenstehenden nicht ganz so spannend - da fehlt der persönliche Kontext. Bild 5 ist sehr experimentell und eher verstörend.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder was aus Berlin, East Side Gallery, bewusst SW, weil ich mal nur die Texturen hervorheben wollte (Farbe gibts da genug) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus Berlin, East Side Gallery, bewusst SW, weil ich mal nur die Texturen hervorheben wollte (Farbe gibts da genug)



gefällt mir nicht, sry...
die linienführung wäre meiner meinung nach besser gewesen, wenn du auf halber höhe der mauer geschossen hättest, damit die obere und untere kante an gegenüberliegenden stellen aus dem bild treten.
der dicke rahmen stört mich extrem.
die frau lenkt ab und naja, ich finde es nicht sehr dynamisch.
das schwarzweiss mag mich hier auch nicht so recht gefallen...

aber immer weitermachen 
vielleicht anderst beschneiden, evtl. in schräg, für mehr (erzwungene, aber oft durchaus wirksame dynamik) und in farbe *g


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2009)

Danke fürs Feedback.

Leere Mauern zu fotografieren ist aber leider nichts für mich. Irgendeinen menschlichen Aspekt oder mindestens einen Fokuspunkt braucht ein Bild IMHO.


----------



## Air0r (13. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback.
> 
> Leere Mauern zu fotografieren ist aber leider nichts für mich. Irgendeinen menschlichen Aspekt oder mindestens einen Fokuspunkt braucht ein Bild IMHO.



WAs ich geil finde sind Portraits vor Mauern...
wenn Du mal wider in Berlin bist und jemand dabei hast,
geh doch mal zu den Mauerbruchstücken. Müsste am Potsdamer Platz sein? Ich häng ein Bild an. Da ziemlich nah ran, auf die Weise hab ich paar gute (? ^^) Portraits hinbekommen...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde bei Bild 1 nicht, dass das ein Portrait ist, weil für mich nicht die Person, sondern die Situation (Stimmung) im Vordergrund steht. Bei Bild 2 finde ich, dass der Hintergrund ablenkt und man die Person hätte freistellen konnen (zumindest ein bisschen ) Bild drei finde ich ganz cool, auch wenn die Mauer im Hintergrund etwas überbelichtet ist 

MfG Julian


----------



## HeNrY (13. Februar 2009)

Portrait heißt für mich, den Hauptfokus auf die Person zu setzen/lenken und nicht auf den Hintergrund... (wozu hat man sonst bis zu f/0.8 *fg).
Daher hab ich lieber einen neutralen Hintergrund, oder die natürliche Umgebung der Person (Büro, Küche, mit Instrument und und und...)


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Portrait heißt für mich, den Hauptfokus auf die Person zu setzen/lenken und nicht auf den Hintergrund... (wozu hat man sonst bis zu f/0.8 *fg).
> Daher hab ich lieber einen neutralen Hintergrund, oder die natürliche Umgebung der Person (Büro, Küche, mit Instrument und und und...)


Man kann schon mit dem Hintergrund spielen, solange er nicht zu sehr ablenkt. Ich würde ein Bild Mauer+Person jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als Portrait klassifizieren, weil bei Portraits ja eigentlich das Gesicht bzw. der Oberkörper relativ bildfüllend gezeigt werden.
Wichtig ist auch, dass charakter der Person und Hintergrund passen bzw. auch Farben von Hintergrund und Kleidung sich ergänzen.

Einige Beispiele wären:
Thomas Leidig | Fotografie Bild 4 von Dennis Hopper, bild 20 von Til Schweiger.
Bild 24 von Susanne Bormann wäre ein Beispiel für ein märchenhafteres Setting mit starken Farben (grün-rot-blond als Kontrast)

Oder auch Klein Photographen
Alexandra Neldel mit türkisem Kleid für türkiser Wand, dasselbe Bei Susanne Bormann, Nina Ruge vor kühlem weiß und blau. Alexandra Maria Lara dagegen mit helleren und sanfteren Farbtönen im Hintergrund.

Ich denke man kann da viel Stimmung erzeugen, wenn man den Hintergrund mit Bedacht wählt, egal ob drinnen oder draußen. Dann kann es auch ruhig etwas Außergewöhnliches sein, z.B. eine Dampflokomotive oder eine Waldlichtung.


----------



## TheSomberlain (13. Februar 2009)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was neues, hab gestern mal nen bisschen probiert. Der Hintergrund ist leider nur DinA4 groß, so dass ich das Bild und den Aufbau stark beschränken musste.

Zu den Bildern von Air0r: Das sind für mich auch keine Portraits, ein Portrait lenkt die Aufmerksamkeit eigentlich auf den Menschen als Motiv, wobei dann halt der Hintergrund keine Bedeutung bekommen sollte (Blende 1.2 lässt grüßen  ).
Deine Bilder gehen eher in die Richtung Schnappschuss oder allgemeiner Menschen und Fotografie.
Aber das ganze soll nicht negativ gemeint sein, hier gehts eher ums kleingedruckte. Vom Handwerk her sind die Bilder gut gemacht


----------



## Air0r (13. Februar 2009)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> Ich finde bei Bild 1 nicht, dass das ein Portrait ist, weil für mich nicht die Person, sondern die Situation (Stimmung) im Vordergrund steht. Bei Bild 2 finde ich, dass der Hintergrund ablenkt und man die Person hätte freistellen konnen (zumindest ein bisschen ) Bild drei finde ich ganz cool, auch wenn die Mauer im Hintergrund etwas überbelichtet ist
> 
> MfG Julian



1 soll auch nur den Platz zeigen 
Klar lenkt der Hintergrund ab, vor allem in 2, aber in diesem Fall macht das für mich das Bild aus. Diese Graffitti - wobei Du schon recht hast, ein "richtiges" Portrait sollte mehr den Blick auf die portraitierte Person lenken.


----------



## Air0r (13. Februar 2009)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was neues, hab gestern mal nen bisschen probiert. Der Hintergrund ist leider nur DinA4 groß, so dass ich das Bild und den Aufbau stark beschränken musste.
> 
> Zu den Bildern von Air0r: Das sind für mich auch keine Portraits, ein Portrait lenkt die Aufmerksamkeit eigentlich auf den Menschen als Motiv, wobei dann halt der Hintergrund keine Bedeutung bekommen sollte (Blende 1.2 lässt grüßen  ).
> Deine Bilder gehen eher in die Richtung Schnappschuss oder allgemeiner Menschen und Fotografie.
> Aber das ganze soll nicht negativ gemeint sein, hier gehts eher ums kleingedruckte. Vom Handwerk her sind die Bilder gut gemacht



Danke für's Lob 
Zu deinem Bild:
Schaut für mich aus wie nicht geblitzt?
Relativ dunkel - nicht ganz scharf - sieht für mich nach, in Ermangelung von genug Licht, großer Blende aus und kurzer Belichtungszeit um das Wasser gerade noch einzufrieren.
Falls das nicht mit Blitz ist, solltest du das etvl. mal mit Blitz versuchen.
1/40 und f11 oder f8 dürften super hinhauen... in der kurzen Zeit in der der Blitz abbrennt hast das Wasser eingefroren.
Hm ja Schnappschuss hast Du auch recht. Ich hab meine Kumpels aufgefordert sich schnell vor die Mauer zu gehen, war eine Spontane Idee als wir sowieso dawaren - dann hieß es draufhalten und nächster


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Pic iwie geil, der Horizont gefällt mir gut,
Sry für die Scheiss Quali, hab ich mit Handy gemacht,
auf dem weg zur Schule


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Februar 2009)

So ich hab hier auch mal etwas aus meinem Tunesienurlaub Herbst 08.
Cam ist eine der ersten Sony Cybershot's

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Boah sieht das geil aus,
Ich würd da nur im Wasser sein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Februar 2009)

was meinste wie weit das Meer weg war? Vom Balkon aus (Photoaufnahmeort) rund 50m Luftlinie 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Man sieht das Meer ja auch. 
Finde das Bild auch ganz gut nur die Sonne "blendet" etwas.


----------



## Air0r (13. Februar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So ich hab hier auch mal etwas aus meinem Tunesienurlaub Herbst 08.
> Cam ist eine der ersten Sony Cybershot's
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



sry aber, ich finde das bild hat lediglich wert, dir zur erinnerung zu dienen - ein besonderes foto, das ich vorzeigen würde, ist es nicht  kein bildaufbau etc. ...


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2009)

Hier ein paar von mir (Auswahl):

Burg von Neustadt Glewe:

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/10/l_738e769c340090a97ab9f88da91b263b.jpg


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2009)

Bitte die Bilder direkt uploaden. So geht das in diesem Thread nicht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## pixelflair (14. Februar 2009)

1. kippt aber seeeeeeeeehr gewaltig

rest ist ansehbar


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2009)

Hab mich heute Moregn mal vorm Aufstehen rausgewagt  .

Pic 1: DSC-W300; F5,5; 1/500sek; ISO-100
Pic 2: DSC-W300; F5,5; 1/500sek; ISO-100
Pic 3: DSC-W300; F5,5; 1/400sek; ISO-100
Pic 4: DSC-W300; F2,8; 1/400sek; ISO-100


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

öhm, joa...1-3 unterbelichtet, 4, öhm, joa...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2009)

ja 1-3 eindeutig unterbelichtet und beim 4. stört die Kante unten rechts.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Februar 2009)

nfsgame, 

Anscheinend hat sich deine Kamera erschreckt, als sie den hellen Schnee gesehen hat und hat prompt unterbelichtet . Versuch bei den nächsten Schneeaufnachmen die Belichtungsstufe zu erhöhen .

Ich werf auch nochmal ein etwas älteres Bild rein.

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Air0r (14. Februar 2009)

Gestern aufgenommen 
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Februar 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> Gestern aufgenommen
> Was denkt ihr?


Vom Ausschnitt her gut, aber imho zuviel Kontrast mit der weißen Stirn.


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

fettige Haut!!! 
Sonst aber nett


----------



## Air0r (14. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> fettige Haut!!!
> Sonst aber nett



Jo hast scho recht meine Haut ist nicht die beste


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Kenn ich aber auch, wenn ich experimentiere


----------



## adler93 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich war heut mal draußen und habe ein paar Fotos gemacht, das hier finde ich ist das beste geworden das beste Foto das ich mit der Cam gemacht habe^^, wie findet ihrs? (nur der Rahmen und mein Name eingefügt, das Bild wurde sonst net verändert^°)


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Joa, ist nen Teil eines Astes einer Tanne.


----------



## Air0r (14. Februar 2009)

Hab mein Blitzkabel heut erhalten^^


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2009)

Da hab ich noch was, (fast) noch frisch .

Geschossen mit meinem N95.


----------



## adler93 (14. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nenne es : "Frosch im Schnee"


----------



## pixelflair (14. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch was, (fast) noch frisch .
> 
> Geschossen mit meinem N95.



Immer diese '96 Fans


----------



## adler93 (14. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2009)

Schweriner See


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

@adler93:
Versuch mal deine Motive nicht in der Bildmitte anzuordnen, sondern eher in einem Drittel.
Kannst dir dazu mal die Drittel-Regel oder auch den Goldenen Schnitt angucken (Wikipedia hilft  ).
Eine Detailaufnahme des Holzes wäre vielleicht ganz interessant, dazu ein passender Weißabgleich und etwas mehr Sättigung.
Steht der Frosch an einem Teich? Versuch den Teich mit ins Bild zu bringen und so eine Beziehung zwischen den beiden Sachen aufzubauen.


----------



## gdfan (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Bild klasse


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

Du musst dich auch auf ein Bild beziehen, gdfan


----------



## gdfan (15. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte natürlich das letzte Ich finde die Zentrieung auf den Mittelpunkt auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

Das mit der Mitte bezog sich auf die Bilder von adler93...


----------



## xpfreddy (15. Februar 2009)

ach da zeige ich auch mal was...


----------



## Lee (15. Februar 2009)

JUHU, ich bin nicht der einzige Pentax User hier  

Aber schöne Bilder sind das.
Beim VW Bild, was ist da rechts oben auf dem Dach los? oO


----------



## pixelflair (15. Februar 2009)

denke das kommt aufs motiv an ;D

Bilder:

eben gemacht  starkes Schneefall + starkes Wind ;D


----------



## xpfreddy (15. Februar 2009)

ja hier ist doch alles Canon-verstrahlt, oder ? 

Das da oben ist iwas, was ich selbst nicht definieren kann. Hängt da dauerhaft. Wahrscheinlich irgendein "Kunstwerk".

Edith: 

@sky2k4 geh doch mal nach vorne (im Bezug auf das 2te Bild). Sieht so aus, als ob da eine Tanke oder so wär. Das würde mehr Farben und Lichter ins Bild bringen. Könnte ein klasse Bild werden ! 
So wie die beiden Bilder sind finde ich sie etwas belanglos...


----------



## pixelflair (15. Februar 2009)

freddy, hab solche bilder ;D nur wollte ich nich VOLL im schneesturm stehen  wo war ich noch geschützt, weil sonst wären soviel "schneeflocken" auf der Cam gewesen, dass man hätte eh nichts mehr gesehen


----------



## Bond2602 (15. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> ja hier ist doch alles Canon-verstrahlt, oder ? [...]



So ist das 

"Canon, u can" 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## xpfreddy (15. Februar 2009)

naja bei mir ist es andersrum (i can't with canon)... ist aba ne laaaange Geschichte.

Ist aber mal erstaunlich wieviele hier CS4 haben (räusper)...


----------



## Bond2602 (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich habs damit nur kleiner gemacht, nicht bearbeitet 

Hey, die Schüler- und Studentenversion kostet nur einen Bruchteil vom Normalpreis 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2009)

So sieht es gerade vor meinem Fenster aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (16. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> ach da zeige ich auch mal was...



Toller Moment getroffen im ersten Bild!
Das zweite: Tolle Perspektive.
@Lee: Soll wohl n Kunstwerk sein... Hängt in Berlin oben an einem Gebäude, in der Nähe der Arkaden (Son Shopping-Center)


----------



## Lee (16. Februar 2009)

Ah, jetzt sehe ich es auch. Auf dem einen Bild sah das irgendwie aus, als würde da ein Auto vom Dach fallen  Zumindest habe ich als erstes daran gedacht.

Ich habe hier eines meiner Lieblingsbilder genommen und etwas bearbeitet. Ein kleines Kommentar wäre nett


----------



## xpfreddy (16. Februar 2009)

@riedochs

Die untere Reihe ist fast komplett unterbelichtet und einige sind unscharf.. ich finde das Motiv bzw. deine Umsetzung nicht so dolle. Noch ein kleiner Tipp: 1/30 kann man bei 200mm nicht verwacklungsfrei halten. Davon kommt  die Unschärfe... versuch das nächste mal den ISO Wert noch etwas höher zu setzten, damit du kürzere Belichtungszeiten bekommst

@Lee

Schönes Bild, mir aber viel zu heavy barbeitet. Die Farben knallen zu sehr raus. (nicht so sehr mit der sättigung spielen). Der Hintergrund ist natürlich nicht gerade "einfach", das schwache bokeh (unschärfebereich) stört ein bisl. Leider liegt auch der Fokus auf dem Baum, anstatt auf dem Tier. Versuch mal das Eichhörnchen dezent (!) zu schärfen. Insgesamt aber ein Bild mit noch viel Potential..

Aha... hast du vll die "Füße" noch drauf  (im original) ?


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2009)

Das Licht war heute morgen hier so. Nur das 1. und 9. Bild habe ich mit Blitz gemacht.


----------



## pixelflair (16. Februar 2009)

Dann will ich mal wieder ;D nachdem ihc im andren thread ja schon gepostet hab hier der Rest der Session xD


----------



## Mojo (16. Februar 2009)

3-5 gefallen mit vom Motiv her recht gut. Wenn der DS jetzt auch noch staubfrei und etwas schärfer wärewürde es noch besser aussehn. Die ersten beiden finde ich etwas langweilig.


----------



## xpfreddy (16. Februar 2009)

@sky2k4 

schnall mal deine Oly auf ein Stativ und löse dann mit Spiegelvorauslösung aus. Deine Aufnahmen sind nämlich größtenteils leider verwackelt. Um mehr Tiefenschärfe zu erreichen (wenn du das willst) musst du die Blende weiter "schließen".. geh ruhig mal auf F13. Desweiteren ist es bei der Produktfotografie wichtig unnötige Schatten/Reflektionen zu vermeiden. Dabei können zwei Lichtquellen sehr behilflich sein. Auch eine weisse Pappe/Papier kannst du gut zum Aufhellen einzelner Bereiche verwenden...


----------



## pixelflair (16. Februar 2009)

@xpfreddy.. 2 lampen hab ich schon genommen  

wegen der spiegelvorauslösung muss ihc mal gucken 

hatte mein stativ leider nich zur Hand -.- das liegt im auto und fährt mit Frau rum^^

bevor ich mich dumm und dämlich such xD weißt nich zufälligerweiße wie ich die spiegelvorauslösung bei der e410 mach ne?^^

edit: FOUND xD ich werds morgne oder die tage mal probiern


----------



## xpfreddy (16. Februar 2009)

dann hast du die lampen unvorteilhaft aufgestellt...
Stativ muss sein ! 1/3 Sekunde hältst du nie .. auch nicht mit dem Stabi in deinem Body.


----------



## pixelflair (16. Februar 2009)

glaub eher dass sie evtl. zu schwach sind und so es quasi nich schaffen die schatten aufzuheben, naja muss ich weiter fummeln bis es passt  

naja 1/3 hatte ich ja bei mir nich max. 1/25 .. aber mit F13 wäre das natürlich was anderes...


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Hab das ganze mal nachgestellt 
(Ja, mein Sensor ist so dreckig wie so mancher Waldboden...)
(Und ja, Weißabgleich hab ich jetzt nicht gemacht...)
(Und nochmals ja, auch ich hätte meinen DS putzen können, tue ich aber nicht )


----------



## pixelflair (16. Februar 2009)

Nachmacher :p ehm gegenfrage.. du hast sicherlich irgendein aufbau henry oder? fotos bitte  (oder ich komm dir nach selze vorbei xD )


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Moment^^
#Edit#
Besseres Papier hatte ich zu der Zeit leider nicht... und für weicheres Licht hätte ich näher rangehen müssen mit den Blitzen...^^


----------



## xpfreddy (16. Februar 2009)

@ Henry 

Auch deins wirft unschöne Schatten. 

@sky2k4 

Das Sennheiser ist mit 1/3 abgelichtet worden.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Hab ich doch geschrieben 
Größere Lichtquelle = weicheres Licht...
War doch auch nur quick & dirty...


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2009)

So, mal 4 Bilder von mir auch wenn ich nicht der beste Hobbyfotograf bin
Das erste ist von Freitag, die anderen von gestern.
Das eine Bild vom Schneefall ist mit Blitz(rot/orange Flocken), das andere mit langer Belichtungszeit(natürlich das helle/weiße)


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

Brumm brumm ... real hardware, ABS, Airbag wasn das?


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Bild 4-6 finde ich nicht so gut wie die andern 4


----------



## Air0r (16. Februar 2009)

hier ma was neues von mir^^ kommentare würden mich freun


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht, nächstes mal aber einen geigneteren Hintergrund wählen (mattes weißes Plexi oder den Alltimefavourite Papier...) und achte auf Wrapping.
Die Augen kennt man ja schon...


----------



## xpfreddy (16. Februar 2009)

@Zoon Bild 1 & 3 sind gut gelungen. Das 3te ist simpel, aber mir gefällts. 

@ Air0r Naja das sind halt Produktbilder. Iwie nix großes. Aber sie sind gut ausgeleuchtet und sind in gut gewählter Perspektive abgelichtet, .... mensch leute macht doch mal die unschönen Schatten weg...


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

Das vom Handy ist am besten. Die Objektive würde ich so fotografieren das auch die Linse vorne zu sehen ist, wie beim Sigma.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

Keine Kommentare zu meinen Bildern
Hab heute schon wieder welche geschossen(nein, ich hab eindeutig die Fotosucht)
Nur so als Tipp, ich bearbeite meine Fotos nicht, und benutze auch keine spezielle Beleuchtung oder sonst was in der Richtung


----------



## pixelflair (17. Februar 2009)

Also von den Motiven sind 2-5 interessant, nur zum Rauschen müssen wir dir ja glaub ich eh nichts mehr sagen oder? xD 

hier mal nen Panorama meiner Heimatstadt  
http://skymaster2k4.de/foren/szbad.jpg


und mein Auto, ne Skulptur und Pflanze am Morgen xD


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Bilder schön, ehrlich. Echt tolle Landschaften habt ihr da mit tollem Licht. Davon kann man als Stadtmensch nur träumen


----------



## pixelflair (17. Februar 2009)

Lee, ich muss zugeben ich habe ein wenig getrickst dabei  falls dir DRI was sagt


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Also von den Motiven sind 2-5 interessant, nur zum Rauschen müssen wir dir ja glaub ich eh nichts mehr sagen oder? xD
> 
> hier mal nen Panorama meiner Heimatstadt
> http://skymaster2k4.de/foren/szbad.jpg
> ...


Weiß nicht, ob das an der Belichtungszeit liegt oder an was anderem, ist mir aber auch egal, finde die nämlich so schön, bearbeitet sind ja nicht mehr die originale, so wie es aussah, deswegen mach ich auch nichts mit meinen pics


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

@Bloemfontein: Welche Lichtempfindlcihkeit hast du genommen?


----------



## pixelflair (17. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das an der Belichtungszeit liegt oder an was anderem, ist mir aber auch egal, finde die nämlich so schön, bearbeitet sind ja nicht mehr die originale, so wie es aussah, deswegen mach ich auch nichts mit meinen pics




doch das sind noch originale 

DRI heißt lediglich dass man 3 Bilder nimmt und sie quasi übereinander legt  ansonsten is da nichts verändert  selbst die original bilder hatten schon schöne Landschaften xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

@sky2k4:
ich habe deinen post erst gelesen, als ich meinen schon gepostet hatte
@nfsgame:
muss ich mal schauen, ist ne alte cam von meiner schwester mit 4MP von FujitsuSiemens, mehr weiß ich gerade nicht, außerdem haben wir das Handbuch nicht mehr, und ich nutze die cam alleine erst seit ~november


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2009)

@Sky

Mein Post war eigentlich auf Bloemfontein bezogen, du warst nur schneller  

Wobei das bei deinen Bildern auch stimmt^^


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

Also für ne alte 4 MP Cam sind die Bilder von Bloem wirklich noch gut.


----------



## Klutten (17. Februar 2009)

Ich störe ungern, aber diesen Thread kennt ihr schon, oder?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia-sonstige-hardware/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html

Hier wird auf jeden Fall zu viel diskutiert. Das hier ist ein Bilder-Thread.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Februar 2009)

Hab hier auch noch was. 
ist schon etwas älter und mit meinem N95 geschossen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

OK jetzt wieder Bilder 

Wewelsburg bei Paderborn


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Nagut ein Bild damits nicht Offtopic wird .

DSC-W300; F/2,8; 1,4sek; ISO100


@nichtraucher91: Oh nocheiner mit nem N95 . Hast du irgendwas speziell eingestellt? Weil bei mir rauschen die Bilder nur.

@Zoon: Geile Bilder. Nur finde ich das erste und den Turm nen bisschen unscharf.


----------



## xpfreddy (17. Februar 2009)

@nfsgame

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber gibt es nicht genug Hardware-Bilder Threads. Ich dachte mir hier kommen nur exotische Hardware rein, die in gewisser Weise künstlerisch abgebilgdet sind.

@Bloemfontein

Das wären teilweise sehr schöne Bilder geworden, wenn du ne bessere cam da hättest..

@sky2k4 Skulptur ist nicht wirklich scharf. Das Blatt ebenso. Zudem weist es "halos" auf. Du scheinst den Regler "klarheit" vll falsch zu verstehen..

@Zoon schade, dass die Wendeltreppe links und die Tür rechts abgeschnitten ist. Der Turm ist wie bereits erwähnt unscharf.

ich zeig auch mal wieder was..


----------



## HeNrY (17. Februar 2009)

Da bekommt man glatt Lust auf UWW...
Sind ja nur 600€ für nen Canon 10-22...


----------



## xpfreddy (17. Februar 2009)

naja für "arme" wie mich gibts ja das Sigma 10-20...


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Zoon: Geile Bilder. Nur finde ich das erste und den Turm nen bisschen unscharf.



Tja leider ein wenig gewackelt - Stativ FTW


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91: Oh nocheiner mit nem N95 . Hast du irgendwas speziell eingestellt? Weil bei mir rauschen die Bilder nur.



Jetzt nicht mehr. Der Weihnachtsmann brachte was feines
Spezielle Einstellungen bei den Einstellmöglichkeiten?! haha



HeNrY schrieb:


> Da bekommt man glatt Lust auf UWW...



Kannst du das bitte erklären? Google sagt mit etwas von "Union West Wien" oder "University of Wisconsin-Whitewater".

hier noch etwas von mir

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (18. Februar 2009)

UWW = UltraWeitWinkel.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber gibt es nicht genug Hardware-Bilder Threads. Ich dachte mir hier kommen nur exotische Hardware rein, die in gewisser Weise künstlerisch abgebilgdet sind.
> 
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...dware/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread-15.html
hier hab ich dir eine AW gegeben


----------



## eightcore (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe wieder ein paar alte Bilder gefunden! Jemand hat noch nach einem Original des Bildes mit dem Baum gefragt, bitte sehr!

Ich finde das zweite das beste, da es unbearbeitet ist!


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

mein kleines " Best Of" ausm Skiurlaub....


----------



## Air0r (20. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> mein kleines " Best Of" ausm Skiurlaub....



Wow, sehr geiles Licht! Aufbau gefällt mir iwie nicht so ganz, aber wüsste im Moment nicht wie besser machen. Vielleicht etwas gerade drehen noch. Auf jeden Fall echt gut!


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Erste Gehversuche.
->sry. meine Fähigkeiten sind noch nicht so ausgereift auf dem Gebiet, ich befinde mich noch in der Lernphase.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Bild genial 
Ich merke es auch schon bei deinen Hardware Bildern, die haben immer so eine besondere Atmosphäre. Wie machst du so etwas?


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bild genial
> Ich merke es auch schon bei deinen Hardware Bildern, die sind immer so schön. Wie machst du so etwas?



Echt, findest du?!?
->Danke.

Deine sind aber auch nicht schlechter.

Bei mir entstehen die Bilder eigentlich immer recht spontan, wenn es um Hardwarepic's geht, dann mache ich meistens hunderte und suche mir dann die besten heraus, aber irgendwie benutze ich nie ein Stativ.

Beim Fotographieren versuche ich auch etwas mit dem Licht zu spielen, wenn es klappt und das Ergebniss gut ist, umso besser, wenn nicht, dann geht es weiter, den Rest erledigt die Macro-Funktion der EOS.

Und was ganz wichtig ist, ich würde niemals Foto's online stellen, die mir nicht selber gefallen bzw. meinem Anspruch nicht genügen.
->HDR ist jetzt eine Ausnahme, da ich auf diesem Gebiet noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe.

Meine Kamera ist übrigens (mittlerweile) eine Eos1000D.


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2009)

Ach, dann machst du das ja schon fast genau so wie ich^^
Ich mache auch ettliche Aufnahmen und das meiste davon ist Ausschuss. Aber ab und zu gefällt mir eines  

Dieses hier zum Beispiel finde ich ist mir recht gut gelungen. Oder vielleicht doch ein wenig zu extrem?^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2009)

@xpfreddy
Göttlich!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

dass ihr mit dem Motto "Qualität statt Quantität" ran geht finde ich sehr lobenswert !

Allerdings finde ich sowohl das Bild von Fransen, als auch das von Lee viel zu stark bearbeitet. Ich (!) finde man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Und durch das Bearbeiten sollte man möglichst nahe an der Realität bleiben. HDRs finde ich inziwschen auch nur passend, wenn mans nicht heraussieht. Sinn der Sache ist ja die Kontraste des menschlichen Auges nachzuahmen.

@ Fransen  Was meinst du mit "Macro-Funktion" in deinem Zusammenhang ?


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2009)

@xpfreddy

Ich teile deine Meinung voll und ganz. Du bist ja auch weitaus erfahrener und kannst Bilder auch so sehr interessant machen, wie man in deinen letzten Posts gesehen hat.
Nur, kann ich das halt nicht. Zumindest noch nicht. Ich bin auch kein Fan von extremer Bearbeitung und versuche auch immer so gut es geht das Bild schon bei der Aufnahme gut zu machen. Leider kriege ich das nur recht selten hin


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich sowohl das Bild von Fransen, als auch das von Lee viel zu stark bearbeitet. Ich (!) finde man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Und durch das Bearbeiten sollte man möglichst nahe an der Realität bleiben. HDRs finde ich inziwschen auch nur passend, wenn mans nicht heraussieht. Sinn der Sache ist ja die Kontraste des menschlichen Auges nachzuahmen.


Dehalb sage ich ja:


> ->sry. meine Fähigkeiten sind noch nicht so ausgereift auf dem Gebiet, ich befinde mich noch in der Lernphase.


Aber danke für dein Kommentar, ich werde es beim nächsten mal versuchen zu berücksichtigen.
Auf dem Gebiet bin ich noch komplett alles am erlernen bzw. mir beibringen.



> @ Fransen  Was meinst du mit "Macro-Funktion" in deinem Zusammenhang ?


Das Bezog sich auf die Hardwarepic's.


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

naja soo erfahren bin ich nun auch wieder nicht. Grad mal ein halbes Jahr lang damit beschäftigt.. und nicht immer werden die Bilder so dolle wie letztens.

Was ich euch empfehlen kann ist "Handbuch lesen" ! Das bringt für den Anfang auf jeden Fall ne Menge -auch wenns nervig ist. Wem das nicht genug ist, der sollte sich so ein Guide-Buch holen. Gibts für so ziemlich jede DSLR.


----------



## eightcore (20. Februar 2009)

Dieses Bild (finde ich) hat was...


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

schönes Spiel mit der Schärfe und tolle Färbung! Jedoch ists mir etwas zu mittig..


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2009)

meine ersten Gehversuch im Lightpainting xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2009)

Sehen schn sehr gut aus
Du hattest die Olympus E420, oder?


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2009)

e410  den vorgänger xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2009)

ach so, meine schwester hat ne e520, ich soll dirmsagen, gute wahl, sie arbeitet nämlich da


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2009)

ahja ;D naja ;D ich werd mir auch iwann auf die größere 520 aufstocken wegen dem rauschverhalten ;D


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann kannste mir ja die e410 schenken
mal eben so kaufst du dir die, finde das ein bissl teuer


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

also damit es allen klar ist: man kann mit jeder Einsteiger-DSLR gute Fotos machen. Egal von welchem Hersteller...

Upgrade von E410 auf 520 ?? Also ich kenne die Unterschiede zischen 410 und 420 nicht genau. Aber so wie es aussieht rauscht die 520 nur minimal weniger als die 420 Compare cameras 

Stört dich das Rauschen ? Zeig mal ein Bild..


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2009)

die e420 soll auch noch einiges besser im rauschen sein als die 410... iwo gelesne find den link grad nich..
Bilder findeste hier genug...oder geh auf sKy's little World

damits nich OT wird hier...


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Februar 2009)

ich kenne mich bei olympus nicht so gut aus.. 
kannst du mal ein paar einzelne Bilder raussuchen, die dir zu sehr rauschen ? Ich hab keine Lust die ganze Seite durchzusuchen..


----------



## Bond2602 (20. Februar 2009)

Sky, 2 schöne Bilder 

Und lightpainting is schwierig, hab meinen ersten versuch auch vor 1-2 Seiten gepostet 

Hab heute meinen Blitz bekommen, musste ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren 

F16 bei 1/30 Handheld FTW  (indireckt geblitzt)


----------



## HeNrY (20. Februar 2009)

Geht doch noch locker bei 55mm... dazu auch noch geblitzt ;P
Gefällt mir aber^^

Glückwunsch übrigens zum Metz


----------



## Bond2602 (20. Februar 2009)

Danke Henry 

Ich meinte nicht das 1/30 zu lang für 55 mm ist, sondern in Verbindung mit F16 eigentlich viel zu dunkel ist. Aber der Blitz tut sein übriges 

Ich hab nochmal 2 aus unserem Wohnzimmer. Ich finde das ist das tolle an den externen Blitzen. Ich würde beim ersten nicht vermuten, dass da geblitzt wurde. Selbst beim 2. finde ich, kann man das Licht ganz dezent setzen 

Beide Bilder wurden indireckt mit (Streuscheibe)  Reflektorkarte geblitz


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

Juhu endlcih kein Schnee mehr .
Gleich mal wieder nen bisschen Biken .


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Februar 2009)

Mh, also Bild1 sagt mir gar nichts. Ist ein Fussweg, mehr nicht. Da fehlt das Motiv bzw wenn der Fussweg selbst das Motiv sein soll, stimmt die Perspektive nicht um ihn als etwas besonderes herauszuheben.

Bild2: Schon besser, das Motiv ergibt sich beim Blick, aber trotzdem gibts auch negatives: Das Bild ist rechts anders beschnitten als links bzw du hast halt nicht genau mittig getroffen. Das könntest du evtl durch Beschnitt regeln, einfach mal probieren.
Weiterhin finde ich historische Motive in schwarz-weiß mit stärkerem Kontrast interessanter, da es m.M.n. an die früheren Zeiten mit s/w-Bildern erinnert, ich hab mal ein Beispiel angehängt, was ich mein, kannst ja evtl mal versuchen so was Ähnliches bei der Bildbearbeitung zu erreichen.

Bild3: Das Fahrrad stört und evtl wäre der Turm als Ganzes besser gewählt. Oder wenn du den Turm wirklich beschnitten haben möchtest, dann versuch mal stärker zu beschneiden!
Bei wieviel mm ist das Bild aufgenommen?

Trotzdem immer dran denken: Immer weitermachen!

Von mir gibts auch noch ein neues Motiv dazu


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2009)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Mh, also Bild1 sagt mir gar nichts. Ist ein Fussweg, mehr nicht. Da fehlt das Motiv bzw wenn der Fussweg selbst das Motiv sein soll, stimmt die Perspektive nicht um ihn als etwas besonderes herauszuheben.
> 
> Bild2: Schon besser, das Motiv ergibt sich beim Blick, aber trotzdem gibts auch negatives: Das Bild ist rechts anders beschnitten als links bzw du hast halt nicht genau mittig getroffen. Das könntest du evtl durch Beschnitt regeln, einfach mal probieren.
> Weiterhin finde ich historische Motive in schwarz-weiß mit stärkerem Kontrast interessanter, da es m.M.n. an die früheren Zeiten mit s/w-Bildern erinnert, ich hab mal ein Beispiel angehängt, was ich mein, kannst ja evtl mal versuchen so was Ähnliches bei der Bildbearbeitung zu erreichen.
> ...



danke für die Konstruktive Kritik .
Das dritte bild ist mit 8mm aufgenommen
Ich werde nochmal bei besserem Wetter (und vollem Akku ) da hoch fahren und noch nen paar Bilder machen. Dann muss ich endlich mal wieder Photoshop installieren .


----------



## Air0r (23. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> danke für die Konstruktive Kritik .
> Das dritte bild ist mit 8mm aufgenommen
> Ich werde nochmal bei besserem Wetter (und vollem Akku ) da hoch fahren und noch nen paar Bilder machen. Dann muss ich endlich mal wieder Photoshop installieren .



8mm? naja, auf vollformat bezogen eher 35


----------



## pixelflair (24. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Juhu endlcih kein Schnee mehr .
> Gleich mal wieder nen bisschen Biken .




wo is das letzte Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## Zoon (24. Februar 2009)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch noch ein neues Motiv dazu



Sehr schick, vorallem das zweite!


----------



## HeNrY (24. Februar 2009)

Ist aber alt


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> wo is das letzte Bild aufgenommen?


Der Turm? das ist der Bismarkturm bei Oberg (Lahstedt).


----------



## pixelflair (24. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Turm? das ist der Bismarkturm bei Oberg (Lahstedt).



wusste ich's doch -.-  komm ja quasi um die ecke von dir


----------



## pixelflair (24. Februar 2009)

Aufgenommen vor ein paar Stunden zusammen mit nem Kollegen


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

@sky2k4 *1219* das letzte ist cool, bis auf den Rahmen, der ist einfach nur 

die anderen von heute finde ich auch bis auf das letzte sehr gelungen !


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, das 2. is alt, war auch eher für nfsgame als Anhang gedacht, damit er weiß, was ich meine mit der s/w-Umsetzung, das Neue ist die Laterne.


----------



## HeNrY (25. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy...
Irgendwie gefällt mir deins nicht... kippt ein wenig... zu dunkel


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

zu dunkel ? dann muss dein Monitor falsch eingestellt sein.. ich seh grad auch nicht ganz, dass es kippen sollte. Kannst du es vll mal ganz kurz durch PS ziehen und mir zeigen, wie du es meinst/machen würdest ?


----------



## gdfan (25. Februar 2009)

Dunkel kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## pixelflair (25. Februar 2009)

zu dunkel ist's nich wirklich. aber fallen tut es iwie einfach vom eindruck (mal abgesehen davon dass ich das motiv einfach beshcissen find xD )


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (25. Februar 2009)

Das kippt ein bisschen nach links... die Senkrechten des Turms müssten meiner meinung nach auch senkrecht sein  von der Helligkeit her find ichs aber in Ordnung, das Licht war glaube ich bescheiden oder?

Hier noch eins von mir:


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

danke für eure "kritiken". Bilder sind immer subjektiv zu beurteilen. Trotzdem finde ich es armselig das gleich mit nem kotz-smiley zu signieren. Ich hätte trotzdem gerne konstruktive Kritik. Obs zu hell oder zu dunkel ist, könnt ihr am Histogramm erkennen. Meins säuft gezielt ganz minimal ab. 

bzgl meines bildes nochmal: es ist grafisch. Ich weiss nicht, ob euch das was sagt, aber auch das ist eine andere Art als das übliche wow-Photo mit kitschigem Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## pixelflair (25. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> danke für eure "kritiken". Bilder sind immer subjektiv zu beurteilen. Trotzdem finde ich es armselig das gleich mit nem kotz-smiley zu signieren. Ich hätte trotzdem gerne konstruktive Kritik. Obs zu hell oder zu dunkel ist, könnt ihr am Histogramm erkennen. Meins säuft gezielt ganz minimal ab.
> 
> bzgl meines bildes nochmal: es ist grafisch. Ich weiss nicht, ob euch das was sagt, aber auch das ist eine andere Art als das übliche wow-Photo mit kitschigem Sonnenuntergang.




also 1. bist du der erste gewesen der hier das  smiley benutzt hat bei meinem rahmen 
2. ich glaube kaum dass hier jemand ins histogramm guckt (das Auge zählt xD)
3. das wow-Photo wollen wir hier nicht haben, aber man sollte auf jedem Bild nen eye-catcher haben und den hast du meiner meinung nach NICHT!


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

ich fand ja nicht das Bild schlecht, sondern den Rahmen. Der ist wirklich abgrund hässlich und sowas kommt in keiner Galerie gut. Warst du schonmal in einer ?

das Auge zählt ? Bei einem nicht kalibrierten Bildschirm wohl nicht.

"Eyecatcher" soll GEZIEHLT das Z sein.


----------



## HeNrY (25. Februar 2009)

Genau darauf Zielte mein Post ab  (Kotz-Smiley)
Mir ist das Bild von dir xpfreddy zu trist - das Auge ist nur am Wandern, gibt keinen Eyecatcher...
Wenn du konstruktive Kritik möchtest - dann solltest du auch anfangen, eben selbst solche zu produzieren


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

moment mal. sind wir hier im kindergarten ? ich meinte der rahmen sei ungut gelungen und darauf kam der kotz smiley -das bild fand ich ja gut. Und dann kommst du mir mit zu dunkel und kippt ? bei dir war keine rede vom eyecatcher. also bitte - mach es so, wie du es für richtig hältst.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Genau darauf Zielte mein Post ab  (Kotz-Smiley)
> Mir ist das Bild von dir xpfreddy zu trist - das Auge ist nur am Wandern, gibt keinen Eyecatcher...
> Wenn du konstruktive Kritik möchtest - dann solltest du auch anfangen, eben selbst solche zu produzieren



danke :] sprichst mir aus der Seele <3


----------



## gdfan (26. Februar 2009)

Das Bild finde ich klasse Wo ist das?


----------



## pixelflair (26. Februar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Das Bild finde ich klasse Wo ist das?



wenn du mein meinst 

52.179689,10.416074 - Google Maps

hier 

werte grad noch die bilder alle aus werden also wohl noch paar davon kommen wenn gewünscht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2009)

mensch das ist ja grade zu ein Katzensprung für mich^^
solche Bilder würde ich gerne wieder sehen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder ich mach auch mal wieder welche, und wie immer mit meionen Mankos


----------



## pixelflair (26. Februar 2009)

hier noch ein paar..


zum letzten.. das kühlwasser der stahlwerke erhitzen das wasser des kleinen baches so doll dass er "raucht" leider hab ich nich son lichtstarkes objektiv um das schön einzufangen  und rauschen tuts wie sau scheiß oly 410 -.-


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

Mehr Licht hätte echt gut getan
"only" ist gut
die anderen Bilder sind sehr schön geworden


----------



## der_yappi (28. Februar 2009)

*Zoo Pics*

Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr dazu komme (Ausbildung, Mangel an Gelegenheiten) hab ich wieder mein Archiv durchstöbert.

2 Bilder aus einem dt. Zoo

D50 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 HSM


----------



## HeNrY (28. Februar 2009)

Ich war mal so frei...^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin beisher nicht dazu gekommen Fotos zu machen(Schule, Klamotten für Konfirmation kaufen)
werde wohl auch mal welche heraussuchen


----------



## HeNrY (1. März 2009)

War mal wieder im Garten...^^


----------



## Lee (1. März 2009)

Wie macht man so etwas?


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. März 2009)

So, hab mal ein paar Bilder raus gekramt, die ich hier noch nicht gepostet habe
jaja, ich weiß sie rauschen
aber ich nutze das ab jetzt als mein markenzeichen


----------



## HeNrY (1. März 2009)

@Lee:
Entfesselter Blitz 
Dann Blende so weit wie möglich schließen (ich hatte von F16-22 benutzt) und eine kurze Belichtungszeit um eben das Umgebungslicht zu killen.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. März 2009)

Henry, mit Blitzkabel oder wireless mit dem Cactus ding ?


----------



## HeNrY (1. März 2009)

Wireless


----------



## guntergeh (2. März 2009)

Soooo.

Nach nunmehr fast 5 Wochen ohne Internet (Umzugsbedingt) und rund 20 Seiten hier in diesem Thread die ich irgendwann noch aufarbeiten muß habe ich mal wieder den Weg hier her gefunden. Leider wird sich der Internetanschluss noch eine Weile hinziehen. In meiner Offline-Zeit habe ich mal etwas mit dem Fractalius-Filter rumexperimentiert. Leider nur als Demo. Deshalb auch diese blöden Wasserzeichen.

Das letzte Bild ist in der Nähe der "Neuen Heimat" entstanden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2009)

Auch sehr hübsche Bildchen


----------



## pixelflair (4. März 2009)

Der Sommer nähert sich mit großen Schritten


----------



## der_yappi (4. März 2009)

Bilder aus Tunis, 2006 im Winter

Beide in Sepia umgewandelt.
Beim zweiten via ACDSee noch mit dem "Farbige Konturen" Modus rumgespielt.


----------



## pixelflair (4. März 2009)

sprechen mich beide nicht an, teils schief und stürzende linien (die teils stören find ich  )


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Soooo.
> 
> Das letzte Bild ist in der Nähe der "Neuen Heimat" entstanden.



Das Bild ist wirklich top


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2009)

So, 3bildchen: im abendhimmel von balkon an meinem zimmer aus
BILD1: sah iwie wie ne hand aus
BILD2:fand das iwie lustig den dicken baum im hintergrund so zu fotografieren
BILD3: das motiv fand ich cool


----------



## pixelflair (4. März 2009)

hmm diesmal kann ich mal gar nichts mit anfangen sry 


so meine auswertung von nem spontanen Treffen mit nem "foto" bekannten


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (4. März 2009)

Frischfleisch  ...also neue Bilder 

MfG Julian


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2009)

Hab mal was:
Sind alle mit meinem N95 geschossen worden.

Sry das das letzte nen bisschen überbelichtet ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hmm diesmal kann ich mal gar nichts mit anfangen sry
> 
> 
> so meine auswertung von nem spontanen Treffen mit nem "foto" bekannten


Was soll ich da zu deinen sagen, kann ich auch nichts mit anfangen, da ich das motiv langweilig finde, dreimal nur ein schwan auf dem wasser abgelichtet ist, usw.


----------



## pixelflair (6. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Was soll ich da zu deinen sagen, kann ich auch nichts mit anfangen, da ich das motiv langweilig finde, dreimal nur ein schwan auf dem wasser abgelichtet ist, usw.




solche unwissenden Leute wie du sind der grund warum der Hauptteil meiner Fotos hier nicht mehr reinkommt. Guck dir deine Gammelbilder an und dann geh mal zum See und mach solche Bilder, dann sprechen wir uns wieder danke. tschüss.


----------



## Air0r (6. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> solche unwissenden Leute wie du sind der grund warum der Hauptteil meiner Fotos hier nicht mehr reinkommt. Guck dir deine Gammelbilder an und dann geh mal zum See und mach solche Bilder, dann sprechen wir uns wieder danke. tschüss.



schwanbild 2 ist gut.
von den 3 bildern von bloomfontein die du kommentiert hast finde ich keins gut.
und jetzt hört auf euch zu streiten.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (7. März 2009)

Falls ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben darf 

@Bloemfontein:
Ich persönlich kann mit den Bildern jetzt auch nicht so viel anfangen, die wirken wie auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy geknippst *wegduck*

@sky2k4:
Mir gefallen auch Bild 2 und 3... Bild 1 finde ich eine unglückliche Perspektive. Die Stimmung der Bilder ist aber sehr schön, auch wenn mir der Schwan in Bild 2 zu mittig ist^^



> solche unwissenden Leute wie du sind der grund warum der Hauptteil meiner Fotos hier nicht mehr reinkommt.


Es gibt aber auch andere also stell die Bilder ruhig rein


----------



## pixelflair (7. März 2009)

hab nochmal ein wenig nachbearbeitet.

@ov3rclock3d92: danke


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (7. März 2009)

Bildkomposition gefällt mir schon viel besser


----------



## Gargamel (7. März 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Guck dir deine Gammelbilder an und dann geh mal zum See und mach solche Bilder, dann sprechen wir uns wieder danke. tschüss.



Bitte nicht so offen mit dem Schwert umherschwingen. Jeder hat seinen Geschmack, Kritik gehört einfach dazu. Ebenfalls gehört es zum guten Ton, diese Kritik gefasst aufzunehmen und nicht gleich ausfallend zu werden. Bleibt einfach auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, beißt euch nicht gleich gegenseitig in den Hals und gut ist.

Es gab in letzter Zeit, wenn ihr mal weiter zurück blättert, genügend weitere "abenteuerliche" Fotos. Es geht hier weiß Gott nicht um ein hochqualitatives Ergebnis mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera, aber dieses Ergebnis sollte auch nicht in einem bunten Pixeltanz ausarten. Vielmehr sehe ich diese kleine schnuckelige Ecke als ein Sammelsurium von vielen Eindrücken des Einzelnen - darum geht es doch, nicht? Wie der Eindruck im Endeffekt aufgefasst wird, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

So, genug getippselt. Ich werfe nun mal mein kleines Erlebnis von heute hier rein. Ich bin bei Bekannten in Hennef gewesen. Wenn man das kleine Örtchen nahe Köln erstmal etwas kennengelernt hat, hat es recht schöne Seiten zu bieten. Ich weiß, man soll nicht das Beste im Voraus komplett verpulvern, aber was solls.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich für mein Verhalten und bitte um Vergebung,
besonders bei sky.

So nu aber ein paar Bilder, von der kutzen Zeit, in der die Sonne strahlte.
Sind alle an einem Bach und einem Dümpel im Dorf gemacht worden.
Sie müssen euch nicht gefallen, denn mir tun sie es.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. März 2009)

So hier mal was neues von mir!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. März 2009)

Bloemfontein,

beim vorletzten Bild dachte ich erst du hättest dein Fahrrad im Wald versenkt. Moment... beim letzten Bild hast du's tatsächlich getan, was? 

X_SXPS07,

wo hat der Clown denn sein Unwesen getrieben?

Damit es durchweg bunt bleibt, ein weiteres (kippendes) Foto vom gestrigen Tag:

Zusammenhalt


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Bloemfontein,
> 
> beim vorletzten Bild dachte ich erst du hättest dein Fahrrad im Wald versenkt. Moment... beim letzten Bild hast du's tatsächlich getan, was?
> ...
> ...


gutes bild und, ja leider ist mein fahrrad versunken, nein, das war ein stock
an einer stelle hätte ich es aber wirkllich fast versenkt(siehe Bild1 im anhang)
um nicht OT zu werden, habe ich gleich noch 2pics angehängt, die auch von heute sind


----------



## pixelflair (8. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich für mein Verhalten und bitte um Vergebung,
> besonders bei sky.
> 
> So nu aber ein paar Bilder, von der kutzen Zeit, in der die Sonne strahlte.
> ...



schon ok,

also die Bilder gefallen mir dann schon besser 

noch'n kleines Pano von schon bekannten Ortn


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> schon ok,
> 
> also die Bilder gefallen mir dann schon besser
> 
> noch'n kleines Pano von schon bekannten Ortn


ok, das ist ja alles wider im reinen
Hab nochmal ein etwas älteres angehängt


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2009)

So, da hier ja irgendwie nichts los ist, lass ich mal wieder ein paar bildchen frei rumlaufen.
Ist son Mischmasch aus den bildern, die gestern geschossen habe.
Bildchen der Art, wie ich sie bis vor kurzem fast ausschließlich gepostet habe und welche, die eher einer arte entsprechen, wie ich sie noch nicht so oft geupped habe
Die Bilder von dem Fluss, die ich geschossen habe, liegen ~ ander stelle, wo Maps einen mit: 53.2251,9.868469, hinführt


----------



## pixelflair (13. März 2009)

spontan am See... Leider war die Sonne dann schon wieder weg..xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

Ich denke mal, das ich morgen wieder was zu zeigen haben werde
hatte bei der heutigen biketour meine cam(die meiner schwester um genau zu sein, weshalb sie mich terorisiert) nicht mit

EDITHE: aufgrund eines blöden kumpels war ich heute nicht los
@sesfontain: bist echt ein super kumpel


----------



## HeNrY (13. März 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder 
Vom Shooting gestern.
EOS 400D // 70-200mm f/4 USM L @ 126mm @ f/7.1 // 1/160 @ ISO 100


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (14. März 2009)

@sky2k4:
Das 2. gefällt mir am besten, ich würde das aber noch etwas drehen, das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas schief 

@HeNrY:
...sehr scharf 

...und noch was von mir:
(EOS 450D + Kitlinse in Retrostellung + Entfesselter Blitz mit Softbox @ f10 1/200s ISO 100)


----------



## Air0r (14. März 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal wieder
> Vom Shooting gestern.
> EOS 400D // 70-200mm f/4 USM L @ 126mm @ f/7.1 // 1/160 @ ISO 100



Hmmm... eine Softbox von Links Vorne und ein Blitz auf den Hintergrund?!
Oder nachträglich hinten aufgehellt?

Schaut nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## HeNrY (14. März 2009)

Genau so 
Hier noch eines von vorgestern: (wobei hier die Haare absaufen, muss mich endlich mal in ein richtiges Studio einmieten...)


----------



## pixelflair (14. März 2009)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> @sky2k4:
> Das 2. gefällt mir am besten, ich würde das aber noch etwas drehen, das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas schief
> 
> @HeNrY:
> ...




ist mir dann auch aufgefallen als es schon online war 


so... meine ersten DRI's @night 

leider hat mir dann der Wettergott nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht


----------



## Air0r (14. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> ist mir dann auch aufgefallen als es schon online war
> 
> 
> so... meine ersten DRI's @night
> ...



Ich seh leider nur Rauschen, kein DRI 
Viel zu kurz belichtet... versuchs mal mit 5 Minuten oder so


----------



## pixelflair (15. März 2009)

also 1. das rauschen liegt an der Kamera!  4/3 sensor...

und zu kurz belichtet? 40, 20, 8 sekunden... 

die Darstellung hier is einfach zu dunkel, hab ichs in Adobe offen ist's heller, musste ich wo anders auch schon feststellen grad xD


----------



## Air0r (15. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> also 1. das rauschen liegt an der Kamera!  4/3 sensor...
> 
> und zu kurz belichtet? 40, 20, 8 sekunden...
> 
> die Darstellung hier is einfach zu dunkel, hab ichs in Adobe offen ist's heller, musste ich wo anders auch schon feststellen grad xD



Was ist es denn für eine Kamera?
Hattest Du die ISO GANZ unten?
80 sekunden reichen oft nicht, wenn du auf dem Display siehst dass es fast nur schwarz ist, dann geh auf 5 minuten, 10 minuten


----------



## pixelflair (15. März 2009)

dann kauf mir erstmal nen kabelauslöser,

und iso war auf 100... meine güte informier dich bitte erstmal bevor du solche sprüche lässt..


----------



## Pommes (15. März 2009)

4-5 Jahre alt
Die Sonnenstrahlen sahen damals echt gut aus


----------



## Air0r (15. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> dann kauf mir erstmal nen kabelauslöser,
> 
> und iso war auf 100... meine güte informier dich bitte erstmal bevor du solche sprüche lässt..



Hey es war nicht böse gemeint und informiert bin ich auch genug 
Aber in deinen EXIFs stand kein ISO Wert also werd ich ja wohl fragen dürfen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. März 2009)

Sky2k4 und Air0r: Bitte wieder lieb haben. 



light-clocker schrieb:


> 4-5 Jahre alt
> Die Sonnenstrahlen sahen damals echt gut aus



Ich würde sagen: Die sehen immer noch gut aus. 

[Kleine Anmerkung zu Bild 1: Abgeschnittene Personen rechts unten sind ein Schönheitsfehler. Und die Linse hat leichte Probleme mit Farbsäumen. Tut der genialen Stimmung aber keinen Abbruch]


----------



## pixelflair (17. März 2009)

Wir haben uns immer lieb xD


----------



## Air0r (17. März 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns immer lieb xD



Weiss es nicht obs das für deine Cam gibt, aber ich mache Langzeitbelichtungen mit nem Infrarot auslöser, also BULB und dann drücken, zum Spiegel zurückklappen zweites mal drücken.
Kostet knapp 30 euro bei Canon, bei anderen herstellen kP


----------



## HeNrY (17. März 2009)

Vom heutigen Spaziergang.
(Gab auch Eisvögel, leider zu wenig Brennweite :/ )
(Ja, leider angeschnitten, habe aber noch mehr davon  )
Der vielleicht erste Schmetterling diesen Jahres?


----------



## Lee (17. März 2009)

Ach man, wieso habt ihr alle so viel Licht. Bei uns ist es die ganze Zeit nur grau


----------



## pixelflair (17. März 2009)

henry.. wir haben hier noch keine schmetterlinge..

@airor.. hab ich schon keine angst  über mein handy läuft das ganze xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

@light-clocker: ich bin Thilos meinung, sieht immer noch gut aus.
Ist Bild nummer 3 der wilsederberg? ich glaub ich fahre da auch mal hin und mach ein bildchen


----------



## Pommes (17. März 2009)

Ja vollkommen richtig, das ist der Berg. Die ersten beiden Fotos mit der Sonne sind in der nähe des Heidegartens in Schneeverdingen entstanden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

uii, bei ATIFan vor der Haustür und fast vor meiner


----------



## Air0r (18. März 2009)

Henry: Jap, schade leider angeschnitten  leider nix...
Das mit dem Schmetterling gefällt mir, aber warum hast du ihn so flachgeblitzt?

Hier noch einmal Bowlen - ich hoffe ich hab das nich schonmal eingestellt


----------



## HeNrY (18. März 2009)

Flachgeblitzt?
Das ist ohne Blitz - hatte nur mein 70-200 dabei 
Sonne stand aber ziemlich hoch...

Und doch - gab es hier schon


----------



## Ecle (18. März 2009)

Ein paar Krokuse: Raw ISO 80, 1/640s, F/2.8, 60mm Panasonic LX3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (18. März 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Flachgeblitzt?
> Das ist ohne Blitz - hatte nur mein 70-200 dabei
> Sonne stand aber ziemlich hoch...
> 
> Und doch - gab es hier schon



Hm - in der EXIF steht Flash: 16.
dann heist das wohl was anderes....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. März 2009)

Mal ein paar ältere, abstrakte Sachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2009)

Die ersten 2Bilder finde ich sehr schön und das letzte irgendwie lustig
Leider hat es gestern nicht geklappt, biken zu gehen und ein paar gute bildchen einzufangen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2009)

So ich mag euch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen. Wo ich die gemacht habe verrate ich nicht xD

alles frei Hand (also ohne Stativ)

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (22. März 2009)

In Peking?^^


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2009)

Das erste ist schon gut gelungen für "Freihand".


----------



## Lee (22. März 2009)

@Thilo
 

Hier mal ein Test von meinem neuen alten Pentax SMC-M 50 1.4
Übrigens auch die ersten Blumen bei uns^^

Ich finde die Linse einfach traumhaft


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. März 2009)

Und auch von mir nach längerer Zeit mal wieder was neues.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Wie findet ihr die ? 
Hab sie freihnand gemacht. 
Wo das ist könnt ihr ja mal raten;wird bestimmt schwer


----------



## v3rtex (29. März 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Kurzurlaub an diesem Wochenende.


----------



## HeNrY (29. März 2009)

Sehr cool 
Aber man sieht, dass die amerikanische (braune) Art die roten verdrängt :/


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir, hatte heute mal wieder die Chance vernünftige Bildchen zu machen
Das 3. ist nicht ganz so gelungen, das stört mich auch ein bissl. Wollte aber einfach mal versuchen, dieses kleine "Wasserfällchen" zu fotografieren, man sieht ja was es geworden ist


----------



## guntergeh (29. März 2009)

Bitte Bitte.
Macht doch eure Bilder ein kleines bissl kleiner. Ich hätte nie gedacht das sagen zu müssen aber nach meinem Umzug steht mir derzeit nur Mini-DSL mit 384kbit zur Verfügung. Da hat man garkeine Lust mehr auf die Bilder wenn ich 1800kb mit meinem Highspeed-Breitband-Internetanschluss laden muß. 

Danke Danke


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2009)

Nur für dich auf 900x800 verkleionert .

Mitm N95 geschossen heute Mittag.


----------



## Air0r (29. März 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die ?
> Hab sie freihnand gemacht.
> Wo das ist könnt ihr ja mal raten;wird bestimmt schwer



Hm... Stuttgart?


----------



## pixelflair (29. März 2009)

Hund der Eltern meiner Freundin

und nen kleines Experiment bei Regen xD

edit: und noch eins für nen Fotowettbewerb


----------



## Lee (29. März 2009)

Die Hunde gefallen mir 
Erklär mal das 4te^^
Man, gestern ein neues Objektiv gekauft und testen konnte ich es wegen diesem ****** Wetter immer noch nicht...

Sommer, komme endlich


----------



## pixelflair (29. März 2009)

Das 4te? ehm im Auto gesessen und dann fings anzuregenen ;D und hab dann mit meinem 14-42mm mehr oder minder direkt vor die scheibe nud dann manuell fokusiert.. 

und danke  ich werds dem hund der da schön mitgemacht hat erzähln :p


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte.
> Macht doch eure Bilder ein kleines bissl kleiner. Ich hätte nie gedacht das sagen zu müssen aber nach meinem Umzug steht mir derzeit nur Mini-DSL mit 384kbit zur Verfügung. Da hat man garkeine Lust mehr auf die Bilder wenn ich 1800kb mit meinem Highspeed-Breitband-Internetanschluss laden muß.
> 
> Danke Danke


ich hatte ke9ne zeit dazu
mach ich aber bei meinen nächsten bildern


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2009)

Hatte am Freitag wieder die Gelegenheit Fotos zu machen.

Ergebnisse seht ihr unten.

Beim letzten Bild, seht ihr, wo euer DSL herkommt 
Aus einer Unmenge von kleinen Kabeln.
Behandelt mich gut, sonst kapp ich die Leitung


----------



## HeNrY (29. März 2009)

Kapp mal die DSLAMs


----------



## guntergeh (29. März 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hatte am Freitag wieder die Gelegenheit Fotos zu machen.
> 
> Ergebnisse seht ihr unten.
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir nen Eis aus wenn ich auch hier bald 16000er DSL habe so wie ich es gewohnt war.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ich geb dir nen Eis aus wenn ich auch hier bald 16000er DSL habe so wie ich es gewohnt war.



Was soll ich erst sagen?
Hab selber nur nen kastrierten 1MBit Anschluss. 

Da kommste mit nem Eis nicht weit


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2009)

Nich dass es hier noch OT wird 

mal 2 weitwinkel-aufnahmen  jeweils 14mm @ e-410 von Oly xD

und 2 Insekten ... leider hab ich kein richtiges Makroobjektiv


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2009)

@ sky2k4: Echt gute Bilder!

Ich hab auch mal was gemacht. War glaub ich samstag.
Einstellungen müssten in den EXIFs stehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

So ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder aus China.
Für guntergeh auch nur auf 80%.

Edit: Bilder angehängt

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2009)

ein Panda, cool
Nur 80%, sind trotzdem immer noch verdamt viele Pixel


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. März 2009)

Hier sind einige schicke Bilder bisher hineingestellt worden. Mich hat's heute bei Sonnenschein nach Düsseldorf zum Flughafen verschlagen. Wer damit mal gefahren ist: Der Skytrain rockt ja ungemein, wenn er einmal richtig Tempo drauf hat


----------



## Digger (31. März 2009)

hui das sind aber schöne fotos hier 

so das sind allessamt bilder aus kenia vom letzten herbst.
auf safari 

alles mit einer 
Sony Alpha200 + Sony-Objektiv 18-70
hab mit Faststone photo resizer auf 50% skaliert und etwas den Kontrast und Sättigung erhöht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Käfer auf unseren Safari-Kleinbus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnenuntergang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonenuntergang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blick auf den >1000km entfernten Kili Mandjaro (wie schreibt man das?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas gibts mitten in der Steppe  nur damit Touristen im gewohnten Luxus leben.


----------



## Lee (31. März 2009)

Schöne Bilder 

Aber kommt es mir nur so vor, oder sind die meisten davon nicht wirklich scharf?


----------



## HeNrY (31. März 2009)

Liegt vermutlich am Objektiv...


----------



## Digger (31. März 2009)

oh, ja das kann sein henry. hatte die kamera grade da im urlaub bekommen und da hiße es erstma ausprobieren usw  hat ja noch nie ne DSLR in der hand gehabt.
mit meiner 5 jahre alten canon powershot A350 wär ich vergeblich am fotografieren.

ich denke das unscharfe kommt auch durch die bearbeitung.
aber es ist doch nur das erste un letzte unscharf oder ?


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2009)

Hier mal ein B&W Bild:
ISO 80, f/8.0, 1/2000, 41mm, Raw


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

Stempel mal die Fliege da raus


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2009)

jo werd ich mal machen


----------



## Air0r (2. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Wireless



Womit?
Habe mir grade Cactus V4 bestellt


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

Cactus V2


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

Hab wieder was gemacht.

Geschossen mit meiner Sony DSC-W300

Bild 1:

F 4,5
1/400Sek.
ISO100

Bild 2:

F 4,5
1/400Sek.
ISO100


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Lee (2. April 2009)

Immerhin verstehe ich jetzt, wie man so verrückt sein kann und 300€ aufwärts für ein gutes Objektiv zahlen kann. Das habe ich im übrigen jetzt auch einmal gemacht...


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

300€ ist doch noch ein Witz


----------



## Lee (2. April 2009)

300 Euro, 500 Euro, 600 Euro, was macht das dann noch für einen Unterschied. Ist doch alles absolut überteuert 

Wenn das so weiter geht macht mich das noch arm


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

Ey!? Was issn mit meinen Bildern die ich hochgeladen hab?


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

Sehen ein wenig out of focus aus. 
Lad sie doch auch einfach mal ein wenig kleiner hoch  1000px Breite reichen meist.


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2009)

Ne bei F/4.5 haste bei nem "kompakt" Sensor auf jeden Fall schon ne sehr hohe Schärfentiefe. Da ist es schon fast egal wo der Fokus liegt, hauptsache nicht im Makro Bereich


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

Dann hat er die Naheinstellgrenze unterschritten und es ist damit Out of Focus 
Denn der Boden hinter dem Erpel ist scharf, der Rest eher nicht.


----------



## guntergeh (2. April 2009)

Wenn du sie kleiner hochlädst schau ich sie mir vielleicht auch an. 

Dauert mir einfach zu lange, sorry.

Seit langem mal wieder was von mir. 

Diesmal der Farbe treu geblieben und bis auf nachschärfen nach dem verkleinern eigentlich nix geändert.


----------



## Digger (2. April 2009)

boah sehr geile sache.

diese unglaublich tiefenunschärfe


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2009)

Das ist normal. Ist halt im Makro Bereich, da nimmt die Schärfentiefe extrem ab. Sowas bekommt man mit jeder Kompakten hin die ne etwas lichstärkere Optik hat.


----------



## Lee (2. April 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Objektiv, guntergeh?


----------



## guntergeh (2. April 2009)

EF-S 18-55 Kit


----------



## Lee (2. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> EF-S 18-55 Kit


Die Unschärfe ist dann aber nachbearbeitet, oder?


----------



## guntergeh (2. April 2009)

Nein hab nix dran gemacht. Nur nachgeschärft, aber nix unscharf gemacht.


----------



## Lee (2. April 2009)

Und was für eine Rechnung ist das?
Ok ich hör schon auf. Ich weiß ich bin immer noch greatest NooB hier^^

Edit: Wie stellst du dir das mit dem Fotolehrgang vor?
Da etwas brauchbares auf die Beine zu stellen ist doch eine wahnsinnige Arbeit...

Und damit das hier nicht zu "OT" wird, hier noch einmal ein Bild.


----------



## guntergeh (3. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Und damit das hier nicht zu "OT" wird, hier noch einmal ein Bild.



Vielleicht 2.8 etwas zu offen? Irgendwie hab ich mühe nen scharfen Punkt zu finden. Die Farben gefallen mir aber ziemlich.


----------



## Lee (3. April 2009)

Das Problem ist, das an der Blüte einfach nichts scharfes ist. Das ist in echt eine glatte Oberfläche. Ich habe auch F5/11/22/32 Bilder gemacht. Die Blüte ist einfach nicht scharf.


----------



## guntergeh (3. April 2009)

Autofokus benutzt? Wird zu wenig Kontrast haben die Blüte. Hättest mal manuell versuchen müssen


----------



## Lee (3. April 2009)

Ja, war mit AF.
Ich werde morgen das Bild mal mit MF machen, sofern die Sonne scheint. Die Blüte hat sich zwar mittlerweile leicht geöffnet, das sollte aber nicht stören.


----------



## guntergeh (3. April 2009)

Vielleicht bietet sie jetzt etwas mehr Kontrast.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## pixelflair (3. April 2009)

2 mal meine Freundin beim 1. shooting mit ihr überhaupt  (ja müssen noch üben *g*)

und der 1. schmetterling der mir dieses jahr übern weg geflogen is


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

Wie nah bist du auf den Schmetterling heran?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> 2 mal meine Freundin beim 1. shooting mit ihr überhaupt  (ja müssen noch üben *g*)
> 
> und der 1. schmetterling der mir dieses jahr übern weg geflogen is



1. Glückwunsch zu dem Mädel. Kommt sympatisch rüber UND sieht gut aus.

2. Das erste Bild wirkt komisch. Deine Freundin kneift die Augen irgendwie blöd zusammen. Lags am Licht / hat die Sonne geblendet? oder will sie dich damit ärgern 

Aber weiter so. Noch ein paar Aufnahmen.
Dann habt ihr UND wir was davon


----------



## pixelflair (3. April 2009)

Ja lag hauptsächlich an der Sonne, war auch eher nen spontanes Shooting  Nächste Mal mit mehr Planung usw. leider fehlt mir nen lichtstarkes Objektiv  so 2,0 oder 2,8er Linse...
achja, danke soll ich von meiner Freundin ausrichten.. xD

Und zum Schmetterling war aus normaler Körperhaltung und sag mal 2-3Schritte weg... ^^


Von meiner Freundin wirds die Tage sicherlich wenns Wetter so bleibt noch mehr Bilder geben *gg*


----------



## Tom3004 (3. April 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> Hm... Stuttgart?


Was ist mit Stutgart...? 
Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## HeNrY (3. April 2009)

Gemeint war dein Ratespiel mit Paris.
So, und nun bitte btt!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

genau btt!

Hab hier mal etwas ganz banales aus dem Alltag. genauer gesagt aus meiner Cam. Überreste von China.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. April 2009)

Damit es einen Sinn ergibt, werden diese wunderhübschen Batterien hier drüber in ein kleines Modellflugzeug gesteckt, wodurch dieses dann geschwind und ziemlich Lautstark in die Lüfte abhebt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. April 2009)

das ist aber ein kleines Fögelchen xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## eightcore (5. April 2009)

Mir gefällt dieses Bild noch, auch wenn es nichts aussagt.


----------



## taks (5. April 2009)

Mit den Batterien kann ich auch noch mithalten 


Neulich auf meinem Schreibtisch:


----------



## eightcore (5. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Mit den Batterien kann ich auch noch mithalten
> 
> 
> Neulich auf meinem Schreibtisch:



Du bist Schweizer? Dachte ich wär allein...


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

Ein Schnappschuss aus der Hauptstadt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

hui da haste ja grade die schönste ecke erwischt


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

So, ich war am Wochenende wiedermal am Nürburgring, jetzt zum ersten mal mit DSLR.

Ich hoffe, 30 Bilder zählen noch nicht zu Spam 

Die ersten 3 Fotos sind mit dem 18-55 Kitobjektiv gemacht worden, die restlichen mit meinem 100-300 USM.

Über Kritik würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Bei immerhin 1569 gemachten Fotos, kann man ruhig 2 Posts brauchen


----------



## gdfan (6. April 2009)

Das zweite gefällt mir sehr gut DIe anderen sind auch gut


----------



## guntergeh (6. April 2009)

Feine Bilder.

Welches 100-300 ist das genau?


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

guntergeh und gdfan: Danke  

Dieses hier


----------



## herrtim82 (6. April 2009)

Wo hast du gelernt so schlecht zu fotografieren? Da mach ich ja mit meiner Handycam bessere Bilder 

Neeee schärtz! Sehr geil. Wohnst aber auch vom feinste da in der Ecke. Zum Ring würd ich auch gern mal wieder.
Sehen uns ja dann im Sommer auf der Gamescom. 

Btw  Mit deinem linken Auge solltest du mal zum Arzt....


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

so wo wir schon bei autos sind 
am sonntag war letzter tag der ami in leipzig.

alle fotos wieder mit meine alpha200 aber auf auto-einstellungen.

hab auch nicht weiter bearbeitet nur 50% größe.

leider gabs dies jahr nicht so viel zu sehen, von den 4 hallen waren sogar zwei nur zu 2/3 gefüllt und alles sehr sparsam ausgestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ja das 2. is bissel zu dunkel, das weiß ich  aber das auto is geil.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

gehört die Kleine auf dem zweiten Bild dazu?!
aber schöne Auto's! Wäre auch gerne da gewesen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

hehe, ne.
die kleine hat da "nur" bissel geposed 

ziemlich lustig, sie stellt sich so hin winkt zur mutter dass sie fotos machen soll, und stellt sich dann so an verschiedenen stellen ans auto und versucht ein model zu sein


----------



## Fransen (7. April 2009)

@Bond 
Klasse Bilder sind dabei.

Hättest du dieses Pic für mich wohl noch in größer?!?
->wäre echt Klasse, da es ein super Wallpaper abgeben würde.


----------



## Bond2602 (7. April 2009)

Danke 

Aber sicher kriegst du das in größer 

Welche Auflösung hättest du denn gerne? 

Nimm doch am besten eine PN, sonst wirds hier OT


----------



## guntergeh (7. April 2009)

Mainzer Dom

Irgendwie gefällts mir zwar selbst nicht so richtig aber das müßt ihr nun ertragen.


----------



## Bond2602 (7. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällts mir zwar selbst nicht so richtig aber das müßt ihr nun ertragen.



  

Ich finds garnichtmal so schlecht


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

So, ich war gestern auch mal wieder mit der Cam(Fujitsu Siemens irgendwas mit 4MP) unterwegs, am Wilseder Berg.
Leider war es in der Ferne sehr diesig, weswegen manche Bilder echt sind.
Aber ich habe mal ein paar angehängt und auch eins eingebunden.
Seht selbst. Et voila.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

Schöne Motive haste dir ausgesucht. Nur scheint die Cam nix (mehr) zu sein. Ist irgendwie nen klein bisschen unscharf . Hattest du nichtmal ne andere CAm?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2009)

Die Olympus FE-290 von meinem vater oder schwester kriege ich nicht und die Spiegelreflex meiner Schwester bekomme ich nie im leben, vorallem nicht, im Rucksack mit und auch nicht bei meinem Fahrstil
Würde ich nicht auf einen PC sparen, hätte ich mir schon längst ne neue gejkauft
Außerdem, sschrieb ich auch, dass es in der ferne etwas diesig war. Und die Kamera kommt mit viel Sonne auch nicht so gut klar.


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

Hab mal was von der heutigen Radtour... (wer Sensordreck findet, darf ihn behalten )


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

wow das sieht ja schön aus.

hast du das bearbeitet?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

Geie Wolken!
apropos Radfahren. War ich ja heute auch...
"Bis zur Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter..."


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

@ Henry

Genau diese Wolken haben mich vorhin doch glatt gezwungen das Cabrio wieder dicht zu machen. ^^


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

Hrhr, ich kam auch rechtzeitig zu meinem Häusle, zwei Minuten später hat es auch schon angefangen zu gallern. So, nu geh ich aber wirklich pennen.
(Ist übrigens ein schlecht gemachtes HDR. 3fps der 400D reichen irgendwie nicht aus für Freihand...)


----------



## pixelflair (9. April 2009)

Voila...

einmal Freundin + Hund xD
Freundin alleine is nr2 (unverkennbar)

Und ne Kirche in Hildesheim.. leider wollte ich eigentlich noch mehr machen auch von der 1000jährigen Rose aber iwie darfste nirgends fotografieren


----------



## Bond2602 (9. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder, Ich habe mich nur mal an die Kirche ran gemacht, ich finde die so etwas schöner


----------



## fr33zZe (9. April 2009)

war heute auch draussen...

pic 1: makro von nem seil und ner rankenpflanze
pic 2 & 3: langzeitbelichtung (15s.) vom mond mit kirschbaum

alle shots mit Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5


----------



## v3rtex (10. April 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meiner Mondsession mit meiner 40D, gerade eben gegen 1.30 Uhr.

Brennweite 1250mm

Warnung: 1,45 Mb große Bilddatei, 3888 x 3000 Pixel


----------



## Lee (10. April 2009)

1250mm oO???
Spiegeltele oder TK?


----------



## fr33zZe (10. April 2009)

gerade aufm trampolin... (meine kleine sis)

belichtungszeit: 1/1000 s.    iso: 100

ich finde das bild ends geil....
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## v3rtex (10. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> 1250mm oO???
> Spiegeltele oder TK?



Maksutov Spiegelteleskop von Meade, geiles Teil.




fr33zZe schrieb:


> gerade aufm trampolin... (meine kleine sis)
> 
> belichtungszeit: 1/1000 s.    iso: 100
> 
> ...



Die Farben find ich schön und das Motiv ist toll, hast meiner Meinung nach gut hinbekommen.


----------



## HeNrY (10. April 2009)

Mir ist der Hintergrund zu unruhig, aber der Moment ist gut eingefangen^^


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

So nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir.

Bilder sind auf die Schnelle beim allabendlichen biken entstanden:

Edit: die zwei letzten Bilder sind jetzt kleiner und haben kaum noch gezackte kannten. Dafür hat die Quali nachgelassen. Verdammte Jpeg Komprimierung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2009)

Hab auch noch ein paar Schöne.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (10. April 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> So nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> Bilder sind auf die Schnelle beim allabendlichen biken entstanden:



Gerade bei dem zweiten Bild fallen mir heftige JPG Artefakte auf. Ist wohl doch etwas zu stark komprimiert. Aber sonst schöne Bilder


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem zweiten Bild fallen mir heftige JPG Artefakte auf. Ist wohl doch etwas zu stark komprimiert. Aber sonst schöne Bilder




Das liegt daran, weil sie das Forum so stark komprimiert. Sind original Größe.


----------



## Digger (10. April 2009)

woran erkenn ich denn solche artefakte?


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

Wenn du einmal auf das Bild klickst und die Vorschau davon siehst. Am Rand der Äste, sind Kanten bzw. gezackte stellen. Guckst du dir das Bild aber in der in normal Größe an sind sie weg.


----------



## HeNrY (10. April 2009)

Das Forum komprimiert gar nicht.


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

bzw. verkleinert die Bilder auf Bildschirm Größe und deswegen hat man diese hässlichen kannten.


----------



## pixelflair (11. April 2009)

hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf evtl. noch kommende Bilder...
Da sie evtl. noch verkauft werden kann ich nich mehr liefern :p aber abwarten


Entstanden heute beim Großbrand einer Lager/Fabrikhalle einer Textilsortierungs/Entsorgungsfirma in Salzgitter-Bad


----------



## Ecle (11. April 2009)

Raw - Iso80, F/2.5, 1/80s, 24mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raw - Iso80, F/4.0, 1/80s, 24mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (11. April 2009)

Ich war heute im Zoo


----------



## gdfan (11. April 2009)

Das Schlangen Bild finde ich echt super gut gelungen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

Gestern war, wie fast alle tage der letzten 2Wochen super Wetter. Also habe ich mal wieder, nachdem ich ein paar Motive gefunden hatte, die Kamera rausgeholt.
Ich hänge den größten teil der Bilder nur an, da ich sehr viele gemacht habe.
Hier sind die Ergebnisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (12. April 2009)

mal wieder meine angebetete xD


----------



## Klutten (12. April 2009)

Gerade eben mal in der Abendsonne um mein Häusle gelaufen und viel Spaß gehabt. Mit der Schärfe habe ich es aber noch nicht so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Die sind in der Tat alle recht unscharf. Zumindest beim Dritten meine ich aber zu glauben, dass der Ast links scharf ist.
Was für ein Objektiv hast du verwendet?

Ansonsten sind sie sehr schön 

@Sky

Nice


----------



## HeNrY (12. April 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> bzw. verkleinert die Bilder auf Bildschirm Größe und deswegen hat man diese hässlichen kannten.



Klick mal mit dem Mausrad auf die Thumbs


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Hier mal Tierpark die Zweite 
Ich bitte wie immer um Kommentare^^


----------



## Pommes (12. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich bitte wie immer um Kommentare^^



Aus welcher Entfernung?


----------



## rabensang (12. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Klick mal mit dem Mausrad auf die Thumbs



Wie oder was mache ich verkehrt? Ich sehe keine kanten. Auch wenn ich sie so öffne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> mal wieder meine angebetete xD



machst du mit Absicht immer Ausschnitt-Fotos?   

Ich hab auch 2 von meinem Engel (allerdings noch mit ma Casio gemacht). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

Osterfeuer():




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (13. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> machst du mit Absicht immer Ausschnitt-Fotos?
> 
> Ich hab auch 2 von meinem Engel (allerdings noch mit ma Casio gemacht).



sicher nich  das foto war für nen contest wettbewerb 

hier n anderes aus der Reihe 

außerdem *grins* zwingst du deine freundin im Sommer hochgeschlossen rumzurennen?

edit: hier noch'n zweites anderes und stell dir vor sogar ohne ausschnitt (oder kommst mir jetzt die hat ja nen rock an? xD)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> sicher nich  das foto war für nen contest wettbewerb
> 
> hier n anderes aus der Reihe
> 
> ...




lol  

Ne ist mir nur so aufgefallen  

Schönes Bild


----------



## Gargamel (13. April 2009)

@Lee: Das 3. ist mir viel zu dunkel. Der anderen Zwei gefallen mir aber desto mehr.
@Fransen: Das Feuer ist cool eingefangen.


Hier mal eins von Gestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdfan (13. April 2009)

@ Lee
Das 2. gefällt mir auch super. Du hast echt ein Händchen um Tiere zu fotografieren


----------



## fr33zZe (13. April 2009)

Gargamel schrieb:


> @Lee: Das 3. ist mir viel zu dunkel. Der anderen Zwei gefallen mir aber desto mehr.
> @Fransen: Das Feuer ist cool eingefangen.
> 
> 
> Hier mal eins von Gestern


verdammt geile farben und schön scharf  -->n1


----------



## guntergeh (13. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> machst du mit Absicht immer Ausschnitt-Fotos?
> 
> Ich hab auch 2 von meinem Engel (allerdings noch mit ma Casio gemacht).



Mir gefällt der versteckte Mittelfinger im ersten Bild 

Zufall? 

@Gargamel:

Find ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

Gargamel schrieb:


> @Fransen: Das Feuer ist cool eingefangen.



Danke.


----------



## Lee (13. April 2009)

@Fr3@k und Sky

Echt hübsche Freundinnen 

@Fransen
Schönes Feuer 

@Comments
Danke 

Und hier noch die übrigen aus meiner Tierpark Session. Diesmal ein wenig mehr.
Auch hier würde ich mich über Kommentare freuen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der versteckte Mittelfinger im ersten Bild
> 
> Zufall?



Jop, ist uns dann am PC aufgefallen


----------



## guntergeh (13. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> @Fr3@k und Sky
> 
> Echt hübsche Freundinnen
> 
> ...



Die Tierfotos gefallen mir ziemlich gut. Hast da echt nen Händchen für.

Mal etwas Sepia

EDIT:
mal noch ein paar Schnappschüsse angehängt


----------



## Gargamel (13. April 2009)

Das Lächeln beim Letzten ist süß.


----------



## fr33zZe (13. April 2009)

mal wieder was von mir:


----------



## fr33zZe (13. April 2009)

noch die zwei dann bin ich raus...


alle shots mit Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5
nähere infos auf anfrage!
freu mich über comments!

Ps: ihr könnt die bilder auch größer haben wenn ihr wollt -->pn


----------



## guntergeh (13. April 2009)

So nochmal ganz fix was....

Wenn ein Schwan fliegt, schweigen die Tiere.


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von mir, mit ner Olympus C5060 geschossen.
Ist halt ne Kompaktkamera. Hab auch ein paar mit ner D90 gemacht, aber die hab ich leider ned hier.


----------



## adler93 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (13. April 2009)

Wo wir bei Blümchen sind


----------



## HeNrY (13. April 2009)

Hoffe, ich hab das nicht schonmal gepostet...


----------



## guntergeh (14. April 2009)

Nicht meine sondern eine Freundin....


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (14. April 2009)

Wunderschön , ähhh ja das Bild is auch nich schlecht, nemlich da scharf wo es sein soll 

Und Linda is auch ein schöner Name  (siehe Dateinamen)


So nun kommen wir zu meinen Künsten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinen wurden ne Woche vor Ostern geworfen, sehr passend wie ich finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. April 2009)

So, ich bin seit gestern aus meinem Osterkurzurlaub aus kappeln an der Schlei zurück und habe auch was mitgebracht
Die Pferde sind Wilde an der Spitze der Geltinger Bucht(Ostsee).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Bilder habe ich mit der Olympus FE290 meines Vaters geschossen


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gerade eben mal in der Abendsonne um mein Häusle gelaufen und viel Spaß gehabt. Mit der Schärfe habe ich es aber noch nicht so.


ja, das habe ich heute auch gemacht, nur nicht in der abndsonne--> meine érgebnisse sind im anhang
sind nur 6 von 15, die besten
ich mache mal keinse groß rein, habe dazu keinen bock

@alle die, die hier ihre freundeninnen posten: ich möchte euch netter weise darum bitten, keine fotos mehr zu posten, da das fies ist mir gegenüber


----------



## guntergeh (14. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @alle die, die hier ihre freundeninnen posten: ich möchte euch netter weise darum bitten, keine fotos mehr zu posten, da das fies ist mir gegenüber



Davon bin ich ja dann ausgenommen


----------



## Lee (14. April 2009)

Ich hätte von meiner Schwester noch ein gutes Portrait


----------



## guntergeh (14. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hätte von meiner Schwester noch ein gutes Portrait


Ich denke meine Hormone könnten das verkraften


----------



## Klutten (14. April 2009)

...und ich würde meine gerne auf die Probe stellen. ^^


----------



## stabilox (14. April 2009)

Querbeet...


PS: Wo bleibt der Hormonstresstest?


----------



## Lee (14. April 2009)

Das Bild poste ich nicht, weil es zu schlecht ist, als das es würdig wäre hier gepostet zu werden 
Und sowieso weiß ich nicht, ob sie das erlaubt^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2009)

was sagt ihr überhaupt zu meinen Bilder?

@stabilox: Bild 2,3,6,7 gefallen miur am besten


----------



## Klutten (15. April 2009)

Auf geschätzte 6m hapert es immer noch mit der Schärfe bei so kleinen Objekten. Den Himmel und das schöne Wetter möchte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten.

PS: Wenn das alles Kirschen werden - Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## fr33zZe (15. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> was sagt ihr überhaupt zu meinen Bilder?


schöne motive aber teilweise unglückliche focusierung!
welche cam hast du für die benutzt?


----------



## guntergeh (15. April 2009)

Und meins? hmm?


----------



## HeNrY (15. April 2009)

Ein schönes Bild 
Nur der (schöne) angeschnittene Kopf ist dir anzukreiden ;D


----------



## Ecle (15. April 2009)

Blümchen 

Raw - F/2.2, ISO80



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (15. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ein schönes Bild
> Nur der (schöne) angeschnittene Kopf ist dir anzukreiden ;D



Dann wäre es zu perfekt


----------



## HeNrY (15. April 2009)

@Ecle:
zu mittig :/


----------



## Ecle (15. April 2009)

Hier mal ausm Harz 
Da ist noch jede Menge Schnee.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@*HeNrY *zu mittig? Ich dachte das ist gut


----------



## HeNrY (15. April 2009)

Nää....
Auch zu mittig^^
Lieber links ein wenig mehr Platz lassen


----------



## guntergeh (15. April 2009)

Bei der Dampflok hätte ich eventuell noch einen Moment bei der Aufnahme gewartet. Damit das Hauptmotiv weiter nach links aus der Mitte raus kommt.


----------



## Ecle (15. April 2009)

Ich wär schon beinah von der Lok überrollt worden  Aber ja, wär vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Gleich noch ein Bild.
Das Spiel aus Wolken und Licht find ich hier ziemlich gut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (15. April 2009)

Für "gute" Bilder muß man was riskieren. Mußt nur aufpassen das es die Kamera nicht erwischt das man die Bilder noch retten kann.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> schöne motive aber teilweise unglückliche focusierung!
> welche cam hast du für die benutzt?


1.Post auf 145: Olympus FE-290
2.Post auf 145: Fujitsu Siemens Digital View 4.0MegaPixel Digital Camera  (Steinzeit ich komme)
Ich kaufe mir, nachdem ich einen neuen PC und ein neues Bike habe auch irgendwann mal ne neue Cam. Nen neues Handy brauche ich aber auch, passt irgendwie alles nicht so recht.
Mein PC ist von 2002, mein bike von 2000, mein handy von "anno schieß mich tot" und die cam von 2004 oder so


----------



## fr33zZe (16. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 1.Post auf 145: Olympus FE-290
> 2.Post auf 145: Fujitsu Siemens Digital View 4.0MegaPixel Digital Camera  (Steinzeit ich komme)
> Ich kaufe mir, nachdem ich einen neuen PC und ein neues Bike habe auch irgendwann mal ne neue Cam. Nen neues Handy brauche ich aber auch, passt irgendwie alles nicht so recht.
> Mein PC ist von 2002, mein bike von 2000, mein handy von "anno schieß mich tot" und die cam von 2004 oder so


lol ich schau dann mal in 10 jahren wieder rein, wenn du die cam hast^^


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

Ich hätte da noch zwei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (16. April 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> lol ich schau dann mal in 10 jahren wieder rein, wenn du die cam hast^^



Das doofe ist nur bis er das Geld fürs Bike hat ist der PC schon wieder so alt das er da auch nen neuen braucht....mal ganz abgesehen vom Handy was wir wohl bis dahin alle hinterm Ohr implantiert haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Das doofe ist nur bis er das Geld fürs Bike hat ist der PC schon wieder so alt das er da auch nen neuen braucht....mal ganz abgesehen vom Handy was wir wohl bis dahin alle hinterm Ohr implantiert haben.




Was machst du denn mit deinem Handy?!

Anti OT:
Eine von vielen Blumen die auf unserem Waldgrundstück steht, deren Namen ich nicht kenne

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## fr33zZe (16. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch zwei.



das mit der mauer hat was

schönes bild!


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. April 2009)

so hab hier mal ein paar testbilder, um meine cybershot DSC-H10 einzuschießen. also das erste bild wurde mit 30s belichtungszeit geschossen, leider kam nur ein auto

das zweite ist eine plasmakugel bei 10s belichtung

und das dritte nochmal mit 30s


----------



## HeNrY (17. April 2009)

Weißabgleich ftw!


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2009)

Mein Patenkind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fressen und gefressen werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (17. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Weißabgleich ftw!



Jo, das erste Bild komplett Blau. Da würd ich das lieber Schwarz Weiß machen


----------



## pixelflair (17. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> so hab hier mal ein paar testbilder, um meine cybershot DSC-H10 einzuschießen. also das erste bild wurde mit 30s belichtungszeit geschossen, leider kam nur ein auto
> 
> das zweite ist eine plasmakugel bei 10s belichtung
> 
> und das dritte nochmal mit 30s





Nich nur blau, sondern auch übelst streifen und unscahrf, was auch immer du da gemacht hast 


Anbei noch einige Bilder des shoots mit meiner freundin xD


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Wie auch schon zuvor.

Nicht meine, sondern eine Freundin.


----------



## HeNrY (17. April 2009)

très chique - wobei das zweite der Reihe seeehr einladend ist ;D


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> très chique - wobei das zweite der Reihe seeehr einladend ist ;D


Hätte ich von deinen Hormonen jetzt nicht erwartet.


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2009)

Die Frau ist so sinnlich, dass man richtig ins Schwärmen gerät. Echt tolle Bilder!


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Frau ist so sinnlich, dass man richtig ins Schwärmen gerät. Echt tolle Bilder!


Werd ich ihr gern ausrichten


----------



## Adrenalize (17. April 2009)

Ja, wirklich eine wunderschöne Dame, aber auch gut in Szene gesetzt, guntergeh! Das ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig, der Photograph muss es schon auch können.

Hast du eigentlich nachbearbeitet, oder warum sieht ihr Gesicht so leicht schimmernd weich aus? Oder Filter vorm Objektiv? Passt auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Hab mir ne kleine Aktion für Photoshop gebastelt die strahlendes Licht, Graußchen Weichzeichner und den Hochpassfilter kombiniert. Damit lässt sich ziemlich gut die Haut glätten ohne das zu viele Details verloren gehen. Die störenden Sachen wie leichte Hautrötungen verschwinden damit recht einfach.


----------



## HeNrY (17. April 2009)

Irgenwei komme ich damit auf keinen grünen Zweig... was meint ihr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2009)

Das Bild ist schon unruhig, und vor allem ist die Tiefenschärfe für mich problematisch. Ganz vorne leicht unscharf, dafür nach hinten durchgezogene Schärfe. Ich habe mal zwei Versionen gebastelt, die die "Probleme" angehen. Eine Version ohne Farbe, um den Fokus auf das SW-Spiel zu bringen. Und eine Version mit Farbe, aber simulierter Schärfe vorne und Unschärfe hinten.


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Die SW-Version find ich gut.


----------



## HeNrY (17. April 2009)

Ah, danke Thilo 
Da muss ich doch glatt nochmal hin... diesmal dann f/4. Auf dem Display der Kamera sah es mit f/8 i.O. aus + anderen Fokus.
Werde es wohl - wenn überhaupt - in SW ausgestalten.
Also - danke, nech.


----------



## Air0r (17. April 2009)

guentergeh, du hast vergessen uns ihre handynummer zu geben! 

hier was von prag - kritik erwünscht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. April 2009)

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> guentergeh, du hast vergessen uns ihre handynummer zu geben!
> 
> hier was von prag - kritik erwünscht!



1,2,4,10,14 gefallen mir ziemlich. Welches WW-Objektiv ist das?

So wie es scheint ist das auch gut so mit der Nummer.


----------



## HeNrY (17. April 2009)

Das müsste das Canon EF-S 10-22mm sein.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a116023.html


----------



## Lee (17. April 2009)

Es ist das Sigma 10-20 

Und mir gefallen die Bilder übrigens auch sehr gut 

@guntergeh
Deine natürlich auch


----------



## Air0r (18. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Es ist das Sigma 10-20
> 
> Und mir gefallen die Bilder übrigens auch sehr gut
> 
> ...



er hat recht, das canon war mir zu teuer


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

So, war gestern abend und heute am tage auch mit dem Kamerad draußen, die ich gestern fast geschrottet hätte, dank meinem Vater() aber wieder alles in butter ist.
Also, sejt sie auch an und lasst euren Senf(ob gut oder schlecht) ab.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2009)

1. cool
3. falsch fokussiert oder Makro vergessen
4. deine eigener Schatten
der Rest ist weder schlecht noch sonderlich gut

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 1. cool
> 3. falsch fokussiert oder Makro vergessen
> 4. deine eigener Schatten
> der Rest ist weder schlecht noch sonderlich gut
> ...


das ist nicht mein schatten, sondern der eines anderen busches
das 3. war auch eher mal ein Test


----------



## taks (18. April 2009)

Hab mal aus meinem Fenster rausgeknipst.

Wird Zeit dass ich endlich das Objektiv für meine D70 bekomme, mit ner Kompaktkamera wird das einfach nichts...


----------



## guntergeh (18. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Hab mal aus meinem Fenster rausgeknipst.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass ich endlich das Objektiv für meine D70 bekomme, mit ner Kompaktkamera wird das einfach nichts...


 2 und 3 find ich nicht schlecht und mit etwas Tonwertkorrektur oder den Gradationskurven hättest noch bissl was rausholen können.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

Hier mal was von mir


----------



## taks (19. April 2009)

Was für ne Schhgrösse hast du, die sehen ja winzig aus xD


Sonst nicht schlecht aber ein bisschen zu "allgemein"


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Was für ne Schhgrösse hast du, die sehen ja winzig aus xD
> 
> 
> Sonst nicht schlecht aber ein bisschen zu "allgemein"


Das liegt an den breiten Jeansbeinen.
Schuhgröße ist nämlich 46


----------



## guntergeh (19. April 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das liegt an den breiten Jeansbeinen.
> Schuhgröße ist nämlich 46



Oh mein Gott was hast du nur für riesige Beine? 

So, genug OT.


----------



## Oorim (19. April 2009)

Na gut dann hab ich den Thread falsch verstanden. Hab mal eine Handvoll neuer angehängt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

@Oorim
WOW richtig geile Bilder, besonders das Erste, Sechste und Letzte!
Aber mal eine Frage: in was für Getto's treibst du dich den rum? bei einigen Locations hätte ich nachts bestimmt angst.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Oorim (19. April 2009)

Die Ruinen Bilder sind alle in der Großmarkthalle Frankfurt am Main entstanden. Das ganze Gebäude gehört seit 2002 der Europäischen Zentralbank und wird ihr neuer Hauptsitz (inkl. zwei neuen Hochhäusern). Wir hatten eine 3 Wöchige Erlaubnis und freihe Hand


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

Ich habe auf meiner heurigen Biketour auch was fürn DI-Fred geschossen
Komentare erwünscht.
Habe dabei auch mal ein bissl rumprobiert, z.B. die Sonnenstrahlen und der Rasen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2009)

@Oorim
Cool! das wurde ich auch gerne mal machen!

@Bloemi
2. iwie Komisch belichtet oder so. Hängt bestimmt mit der Sonneneinstrahlung.
3. Hammer!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

Das sind die Sonnenstrahlen
Ich habe die Kamera schon auf Sonne(Weißabgleich) und Tag(Motiv oder so) gestellt


----------



## guntergeh (19. April 2009)

Oorim schrieb:


> Die Ruinen Bilder sind alle in der Großmarkthalle Frankfurt am Main entstanden. Das ganze Gebäude gehört seit 2002 der Europäischen Zentralbank und wird ihr neuer Hauptsitz (inkl. zwei neuen Hochhäusern). Wir hatten eine 3 Wöchige Erlaubnis und freihe Hand



Sind die 3 Wochen schon rum? Frankfurt ist nicht weit  

Sind aber alle ziemlich gut. Genau mein Geschmack. Hatte mich auch schon etwas in deinem Fotocommunity-Profil umgeschaut.


----------



## Oorim (19. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Sind die 3 Wochen schon rum? Frankfurt ist nicht weit
> 
> Sind aber alle ziemlich gut. Genau mein Geschmack. Hatte mich auch schon etwas in deinem Fotocommunity-Profil umgeschaut.



Die 3 Wochen sind schon um ja. Waren auch zwei mal da (Bilder sind aus beiden Gängen). Da die Erlaubnisse Personifiziert waren hätte sowieso kein Gast mitgekonnt 

Wir haben sogar die Pläne vom Neubau gesehen


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. April 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, die ich mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft, Lumix TZ5, gemacht habe.

Um Kritik wird gebeten, ich möchte mich ja verbessern!


----------



## guntergeh (19. April 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder, die ich mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft, Lumix TZ5, gemacht habe.
> 
> Um Kritik wird gebeten, ich möchte mich ja verbessern!



Für mich ein klassisches SW-Motiv. Hab es nur mal in SW gemacht aber ich finde es wirkt so schon gleich besser. Bin ja eh SW-Fanatiker


----------



## HeNrY (19. April 2009)

Hab da auch mal dran geschnippelt... 
(Und ja, das Seitenverhältnis ist doof, aber wollte nicht noch mehr beschneiden...)


----------



## guntergeh (19. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal dran geschnippelt...
> (Und ja, das Seitenverhältnis ist doof, aber wollte nicht noch mehr beschneiden...)



Wollt ich eben noch hinzufügen das es etwas zu mittig ist.

EDIT:

Hab das mit dem Verhältnis mal noch angepasst. Ist nicht perfekt aber im vergleich zum Original ganz gut denke ich.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. April 2009)

Super Idee, hat meinem Motiv (meiner Freundin) gefallen, Sie ist begeistert.

Zur Zeit setze ich mich auch noch überhaupt nicht mit Nachbeabreitung auseinander, ich möchte erst einmal üben, schöne Fotos zu machen.

Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. April 2009)

Die Ruhrtalbrücke. Sie hat zwar selten Gutes in der Presse hinterlassen, zeigt sich aber an schönen Tagen von ihrer besten Seite. Sie trägt übrigens die A52 zwischen Essen Kray und Breitscheidt.


----------



## HeNrY (20. April 2009)

Das zweite kippt ;D
Sonst wäre es wohl ein cooles Foto geworden. *g


----------



## guntergeh (20. April 2009)

Ich brauch Hilfe.

Ich will eventuell demnächst mit bereits gesehener Dame ein paar Bilder machen die nur eine oder mehrere Kerzen als Lichtquelle haben. Soll etwas mystisch wirken. Bin mir noch nicht ganz so sicher welche Einstellungen ich vornehmen soll.

Zu lange Belichtungszeit geht nicht sonst wird die kerze nur nen heller Fleck und sie müßte recht lange still halten. Hoher Iso-Wert und das ganze rauscht ziemlich arg. 

Hab mal Testbilder angehängt.

Würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Tipps freuen. Danke.


----------



## HeNrY (20. April 2009)

Mach doch eine Fotomontage, einmal nimmst du das Gesicht korrekt belichtet auf und einmal die Flamme der Kerze - später layerst du die Flamme einfach über die ausgefressene^^


----------



## guntergeh (20. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Mach doch eine Fotomontage, einmal nimmst du das Gesicht korrekt belichtet auf und einmal die Flamme der Kerze - später layerst du die Flamme einfach über die ausgefressene^^


Könnte man eventuell mal versuchen. Ich habs mir mal notiert.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

So, habe heute morgen(da ich karnk bin) ein bissl rumexperimentier und noch ein paar andere bilder angehängt.

Mit den Resultaten des ausprobierens bin ich selbst auch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Die anderen Bilder habe ich mal einfach so angehängt

Man, der Bilderupload dauert echt lange


----------



## guntergeh (20. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> So, habe heute morgen(da ich karnk bin) ein bissl rumexperimentier und noch ein paar andere bilder angehängt.
> 
> Mit den Resultaten des ausprobierens bin ich selbst auch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Die anderen Bilder habe ich mal einfach so angehängt
> 
> Man, der Bilderupload dauert echt lange



Auf jeden fall werden die Bilder so langsam besser. Mir fehlt bei dir aber noch etwas der Ausdruck. Zumindest weiß ich oft nicht warum du das fotografiert hast. 

@Henry

Schonmal Haut gepudert?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2009)

@guntergeh

Du hast ja, wie ich eine Canon. Meine hat ein Programm das nennt sich "Nachtaufnahmen".
Bist her hatte ich damit immer eine Gute Qualität

hab noch ein Bsp.-Bild mit angehangen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

Chinapsenländle
Ja, das hat meine Steinzeitcam auch, bei Scene.


----------



## guntergeh (20. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @guntergeh
> 
> Du hast ja, wie ich eine Canon. Meine hat ein Programm das nennt sich "Nachtaufnahmen".
> Bist her hatte ich damit immer eine Gute Qualität
> ...



Die Szene bringt aber mehr licht wie eine oder vielleicht 3 kleine Kerzen.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. April 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit einer indirekten schwachen Lichtquelle,idealerweise was zum dimmen?
Sowas in der Art Deckenfluter.


----------



## guntergeh (20. April 2009)

Hab da etwas bedenken zwecks Mischlicht. Naja ich werds morgen nochmal testen mit paar kerzen als Umgebungslicht.


----------



## guntergeh (22. April 2009)

Hab mal bissl mit Photoshop hantiert.

Meinungen bitte?


----------



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

sieht geil aus!
darf man nach den verwendeten Filtern fragen?


----------



## klefreak (22. April 2009)

Hier mal etwas aus meinen Osterferien:

nachdem das Wetter heuer außergewöhnlich warm war blühte Pfirsich und Marille nahezu gleichzeitig auf !!

alle Fotos unbearbeitet und mit einer Finepix S7000 aufgenommen


----------



## HeNrY (22. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall werden die Bilder so langsam besser. Mir fehlt bei dir aber noch etwas der Ausdruck. Zumindest weiß ich oft nicht warum du das fotografiert hast.
> 
> @Henry
> 
> Schonmal Haut gepudert?



Noch nicht


----------



## Ecle (22. April 2009)

Paar Natur Fotos.
Alles aus Raw entwickelt.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hab mal bissl mit Photoshop hantiert.
> 
> Meinungen bitte?



Sieht genial aus!
Ich glaub ich muß mich mal ein wenig mehr mit Nachbearbeitung beschäftigen.


----------



## Bigyeti (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Canon A470, mit Blitz, Makro Option
Geknipst wo: Bei mir zu Hause
Geknipst wann: 22.4.2009
Bearbeitet: Farben bei Gimp ein wenig verändert


----------



## guntergeh (22. April 2009)

Bei mir bremsen die Bilder im Post voll den Seitenaufbau


----------



## HeNrY (22. April 2009)

Ich hab 40 Postings pro Seite - was meinst du wie das bremst? 
Motiv zu mittig 
Und Blüte von oben kennt man zuhauf...


----------



## Bigyeti (22. April 2009)

War mein erstes Motiv mit der Cam, die is grad eben gekommen^^
Muss noch ne Menge rumprobieren


----------



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

ok dann mach mal
freu mich auf die bilder!


----------



## guntergeh (22. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich hab 40 Postings pro Seite - was meinst du wie das bremst?
> Motiv zu mittig



Du hast aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht DSL mit 384kbit? Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die überhaupt immer voll ankommen.

@fr33zZe:

Zur Filtersache. Das war Rauschen reduzieren mehrfach ausgeführt. Dann noch bissl abgewedelt und nachbelichtet.


----------



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Du hast aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht DSL mit 384kbit? Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die überhaupt immer voll ankommen.



willkommen im club! und ich hab auch 40 posts/page
des is richtig lame!!


thx gunter


----------



## HeNrY (23. April 2009)

Das hatte ich ganz vergessen... ich hab 6MBit/s....

Bin gerade am Bilder durchsuchen und da hab ich noch ein recht nettes vom vorvorletzten Shooting gefunden. (@guntergeh, hab deine Aktionen mal benutzt, find ich gut  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ganz vergessen... ich hab 6MBit/s....
> 
> Bin gerade am Bilder durchsuchen und da hab ich noch ein recht nettes vom vorvorletzten Shooting gefunden. (@guntergeh, hab deine Aktionen mal benutzt, find ich gut  )



Ahh das kenn ich noch


----------



## guntergeh (23. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ganz vergessen... ich hab 6MBit/s....
> 
> Bin gerade am Bilder durchsuchen und da hab ich noch ein recht nettes vom vorvorletzten Shooting gefunden. (@guntergeh, hab deine Aktionen mal benutzt, find ich gut  )



Schaut auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## pixelflair (24. April 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder ;-D

Uni Hildesheim  Meine neue Heimat seit 1.4.


----------



## guntergeh (24. April 2009)

Ich habe mal die Aktion für den Effekt von meinem letzten Bild angehängt.

Der Effekt ist leider nur bedingt verwendbar. Ist sehr Motivabhängig und in vielen Fällen wirkt es einfach nicht. Könnt ja etwas damit rumprobieren.

Die Aktion sollte ab CS3 auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Mal meine neuen, auch wenn sie nicht so aussehen, Laufschuhe...
Fand das Foto ganz gut, allerdings musst ich mit paint drübergehen.
Kamera ist noch eine Ixus 60.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (26. April 2009)

Eine Fliege saß unbewegt ca. 10min auf meinem Monitor. Ich habe überlegt, was ich damit anfangen könnte ...
The Ring lässt Grüßen


----------



## guntergeh (26. April 2009)

Mal was vom Rhein.

@Pffzzhh!:

Die Fliege find ich gut.


----------



## eightcore (26. April 2009)

Ich habe wieder mal n paar Fotos gemacht...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2009)

auf dem zweiten Bild wirken die Farben sehr unnatürlich
und das letzte Bild ist zu dunkel

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2009)

so!
habe auch mal ein paar bilchen angehängt
für die untergehende sonne bin ich extra auf den schuppen gestiegen, zum glück hats niemand gesehen
Die Blumen sind nicht 100% so, wie ichs haben wollte der sch*** fokus macht was er will, manchmal


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2009)

versuch beim nächsten mal doch einfach mal mit "Makro"

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2009)

Ich bin mit der Cam immerwieder am probieren vreschiedener Modusse
Makro gibts iwie nicht, in keinem Menü bisher gelesen

EDIT: ich brauche dringend ein ministativ


----------



## guntergeh (27. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Cam immerwieder am probieren vreschiedener Modusse
> Makro gibts iwie nicht, in keinem Menü bisher gelesen
> 
> EDIT: ich brauche dringend ein ministativ



Ähm, oder ne besser Kamera?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. April 2009)

Ja, die auch, aber auch dann ein kleines Stativ.


----------



## Fransen (27. April 2009)

Gestern auf der Kommunion meines Cousins war mir Zeitweise echt langweilig, dabei ist dann dieses Bild entstanden.
->Vorsicht, Schnappschuss Gefahr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht Sieht gut aus.
Ich hoffe auf meiner Konfirmation am Sonntag wird keinem Langweilig


----------



## Fransen (27. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Sieht gut aus.
> Ich hoffe auf meiner Konfirmation am Sonntag wird keinem Langweilig



Danke.

Ach komm, danach geht es doch erst richtig los.


----------



## fr33zZe (27. April 2009)

hab hier mal wieder was für euch:

sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche bilder...


----------



## gdfan (27. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal was vom Rhein.
> 
> @Pffzzhh!:
> 
> Die Fliege find ich gut.


Das ist aus dem Zug fotografiert oder?
Aber tolles Bild


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. April 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Das ist aus dem Zug fotografiert oder?
> Aber tolles Bild



Wie meinst du das?
Sie saß wirklich lange und unbewegt auf meinem Bildschirm. Also habe ich schnell in Paint etwas "Fernsehschnee" gemalt und als Hintergrund genommen.

Zum Beweiß noch zwei Fotos die ich mit dem lustigen Motiv gemacht habe, bevor ich auf die Idee mit der Szene aus dem bekannten Horrorfilm kam...


----------



## taks (27. April 2009)

Hier die ersten Bilder mit meiner D70 und einem Nikkor 28-80 1:3.3-5.6

Ich bin sehr erstaut von der Leistung, draussen war es schon fast Dunkel, aber die Fotos sind recht hell geworden trotz eines hohen ISO Wertes.

Wobei das erste nicht ganz scharf ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (27. April 2009)

man merkt dass du die cam noch nicht lange hast... sind noch ziemlich dürftig die fotos für die cam!
aber mach weiter so, experimentier ein bisschen dann werden se von allein besser, denn gute motive hast du ja!

was sagt ihr zu meinen fotos? sind iwie untergegangen im seitenwechsel...


----------



## taks (27. April 2009)

Naja, ich hab ja Zeit zum testen 
Und das Objektiv hat mich 60€ gekostet, also nicht gerade ein Topmodel -.-

Das Foto mit dem wuschigen Kerl (Biene) ist ganz gut. Das andere sagen wir mal interessant ^^


----------



## guntergeh (27. April 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Sie saß wirklich lange und unbewegt auf meinem Bildschirm. Also habe ich schnell in Paint etwas "Fernsehschnee" gemalt und als Hintergrund genommen.
> 
> Zum Beweiß noch zwei Fotos die ich mit dem lustigen Motiv gemacht habe, bevor ich auf die Idee mit der Szene aus dem bekannten Horrorfilm kam...


Er meinte mich mit dem Bild.
Aber nein ist nicht vom Zug aus gemacht sondern vom Parkplatz gegenüber der Burg. 

@fr33zZe:
Empfand ich jetzt nicht als großes Highlight 

@taks
Gerade wegen dem hohen ISO-Wert sind die Bilder so hell.

Hoher ISO-Wert = Helles Bild
Niedriger ISO-Wert = Dunkles Bild 



Versuchs mal im Raw und dann wandel die vom RAW aus um. Da lässt sich noch einiges raus holen. So wirken sie noch etwas lau...


----------



## taks (27. April 2009)

Da hab ich mich wohl vertan mit dem ISO-Wert -.-

Naja, das grösste Problem ist dass ich meine Hände nicht ruhig halten kann. Ich glaub ich leg mir noch ein stativ zu ^^


----------



## gdfan (29. April 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Er meinte mich mit dem Bild.
> Aber nein ist nicht vom Zug aus gemacht sondern vom Parkplatz gegenüber der Burg.
> 
> @fr33zZe:
> ...


Da ist aber doch eine Bahnstrecke oder irre ich mich?


----------



## guntergeh (29. April 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Da ist aber doch eine Bahnstrecke oder irre ich mich?



Beidseitig vom Rhein ist eine Bahnstrecke


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

Vorhin hat mal wieder der rote Feuerball unseren Himmel erhellt und war sehr gut zu sehen, muss morgen mal das bild uppen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. April 2009)

Keine Meisterwerke , aber das Schiff ist 1A !!! Lag vor kruzem für ein paar Tage hier im Hafen ! Auf der Aida Diva habe ich damals auch gearbeitet , das sind wirklich fahrende Dörfer 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Hier mal meine neusten Bilder. Grad am Abend geschossen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. April 2009)

Die sind sehr gut ! 

Die eignen sich sehr gut als Desktop Hintergrund !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Digger (30. April 2009)

ui schööön @overlocked

könntest du mir aus dem 1. nen wallpaper in 1680x1050 basteln


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

OK, alles da. HD Version ist ein bisschen verzerrt, aber sieht immer noch schön aus.


----------



## Digger (30. April 2009)

dankeee


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Ich schau, dass ich morgen auch noch so schöne hinbekomme Bitte.


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

Kleine 10min Photoshop-Spielerei.
->war nur eine Probe, also bei weitem nicht perfekt und eigentlich auch nicht vorzeigbar.


----------



## Lee (30. April 2009)

Ramen, gedreht, B&W und was noch?^^

Aber ansonsten hübsch


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ramen, gedreht, B&W und was noch?^^
> 
> Aber ansonsten hübsch



Ein bisl die Helligkeit und den Kontrast angepasst.

Die Tage sollte auch die 1000D hier eintrudeln, dann kann es auch endlich richtig losgehen.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Mai 2009)

Ach, haste dir doch eine 1000D bestellt? 

Mein Tamron 17-50 ist heute (naja gestern) gekommen, ich hoffe damit auch mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen


----------



## Fransen (1. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ach, haste dir doch eine 1000D bestellt?



Ja.

Die 1000D hatte in meinen Augen mit das beste P/L der Einsteiger DSLRs, weiterhin kann ich auch schon auf einige Objektive (leihweise) zurückgreifen.


----------



## taks (1. Mai 2009)

So, hab heute Morgen mal wieder etwas herum experimentiert 

Ich bitte um eure Meinung.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2009)

Neues von mir...


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2009)

@ Micha-Stylez:
AIDA ist klasse. 
Wir hatten von unserer Reiseverkehrsklasse damit unsere "Abschlussfahrt". War allerdings die kleine AIDAcara.

@ Bond: Schreib dann mal wie sich deine neue Linse macht, nachdem du damit herumexperimentiert hast. Stande damals vor der Wahl Tamron oder Sigma (ist dann Sigma geworden).

@ all:
Morgen ist bei uns wieder der sog. "Music Contest".
Bin dort um Bilder zu machen, also gibts bald wieder was zu sehen.


----------



## guntergeh (1. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Neues von mir...



Fürs Forum würden glaub ich auch Auflösungen von 1000px reichen. hab keine Lust ne Minute pro Bild warten zu müssen auch wenn ich sie mir gerne anschauen würde.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2009)

OK, wenn du etwas konkretes willst, verkleiner ich dir diese.


----------



## guntergeh (1. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> OK, wenn du etwas konkretes willst, verkleiner ich dir diese.



Besser wäre du verkleinerst jedes und sollte jemand etwas konkretes wollen (Wallpaper etc.), dann kannst du es ja ggf. in großer Form hochladen. Für mich kommt jedoch so konkret nix in Frage da ich die Bilder >700kbyte erst garnicht anklicke.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Mai 2009)

war heut bei meiner mutter im garten (s.Anhang)
edit: ich seh grad, die bilder sin bischel groß, änder ich gleich


----------



## pixelflair (1. Mai 2009)

Sooo  

here i go..

Neid erwünscht 

Ort: Botanischer Garten der TU Braunschweig!


----------



## guntergeh (1. Mai 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> here i go..
> 
> ...



Das vorletzte gefällt mir.

Noch was kleines von heute.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Mai 2009)

guntergeh, das Bild gefällt , SW passt auch super dazu.

Ich war heute mal im Münsterland, mein neues Tamron 17-50 ausprobieren.

Ich habe die Bilder unterhalb von 500 kb gepresst, zum einen für´s DSLR-Forum und zum 2. damit guntergeh sich auch alle Bilder stressfrei angucken kann .

Das Colaglas und das Teelicht waren eigentlich nur Offenblend tests, aber ich glaub, die kann man trotzdem zeigen 

Kritik wäre super 

@ der_yappi: Ich glaub, ich hab ein gutes Exemplar erwischt 

Gruß


----------



## guntergeh (1. Mai 2009)

Hmmm lecker Waffel.


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2009)

sagt doch was zu meinen Bildern 

Ich bin froh um jede Kritik oder Rückmeldung ^^


----------



## HeNrY (2. Mai 2009)

Zu mittig


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Zu mittig


 
Liegt daran dass mein Objektiv keine manuelle Scharfstellung erlaubt und nur das in der Mitte scharfstellt. Ich kann wirklich nur dass in der Mitte scharfstellen. ist zwar ein bisschen doof, aber was will man für 55€ schon ^^

Aber ich mein im Vergleich zu meinen anderen beiden Fotos.


----------



## Lee (2. Mai 2009)

Du musst mit der Kamera den AF Punkt verändern


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## fr33zZe (2. Mai 2009)

ich glaube lee wollte damit folgendes sagen

ausloöser halb drücken, kamera leicht schwenken (ohne den abstand zum motiv zu verändern) und so einen optimierten und ansprechenderen ausschnitt zu bekommen


----------



## Ecle (2. Mai 2009)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mein Raynox-MSN 202 Makrofilter bekommen. 
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> ich glaube lee wollte damit folgendes sagen
> 
> ausloöser halb drücken, kamera leicht schwenken (ohne den abstand zum motiv zu verändern) und so einen optimierten und ansprechenderen ausschnitt zu bekommen


 

Ahso, Danke 


@Ecle

Schöne Bilder


----------



## guntergeh (2. Mai 2009)

@Ecle

Das letzte finde ich richtig fein.

@taks

Anleitung mal lesen? Für gewöhnlich hat ne Kamera mehrere AF-Punkte im Sucherfeld. Diese kann man auch manuell aktivieren und auf diesen punkt scharfstellen.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Mai 2009)

Nachschub


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

Von vorgestern Abend
Die Sonne


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

So, da nicht alles in einen Post passt, nun die BIlder von gestern
Der Upload kann trotz nur noch 900pixeln dauern, da es sehr viele bilder sind
naja, es ging
Kritik?! Na klar


----------



## guntergeh (2. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Kritik?! Na klar


Ok.
Einige sind ja ganz ok. Mir persönlich fehlt da aber noch die Geschichte des Bildes. Ist meiner Meinung nach alles noch etwas nichts sagend.  Sind Schnappschüsse aber ich kann da nix so richtig reininterpretieren. Daher fällt mir wirklich konstruktive Kritik schwer. Da fehlt oft die Bildidee.

Wenn das Motiv selbst nicht so viel Möglichkeiten bietet oder wenig interessant ist muß man versuchen es interessanter darzustellen. Sei es mit der Perspektive, Schärfenverlauf oder eventuell die Bea und der Schnitt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

Zu den Sonnenuntergängen kann ich dir nen Hintergrund liefern.
man kann von unserm Garten und Balkon aus jeden abend, es sei denn, dass wetter passt nicht, den sonnen untergang sehen.
der ganze himmel ist dann immer rot und in echt sieht das voll genial aus


----------



## guntergeh (2. Mai 2009)

Das wichtige ist aber das du dem Betrachter den Hintergrund zum Bild im Bild selbst vermittelst. Dann versuch das Bild so zu gestalten (Bea etc.) dass es das wiedergibt was es für dich besonders macht.


----------



## HeNrY (2. Mai 2009)

Sonst sitzt man wie der Ochs' vorm Berg.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2009)

Da mir eine DSLR zu teuer ist (zumindest der Rattenschwanz der hinten dran hängt) 
und das was an Jackentaschenknipsen so auf dem Markt ist mich auch nicht wirklich begeistert 
 hab ich gestern nach einigem suchen eine quasi neue Fuji S6500FD mit vollen zwei Jahren Garantie ergattert.(Vorführmodell)
Ich hoffe ich kann euch demnächst mit ein paar Fotos beglücken


----------



## Ecle (2. Mai 2009)

Gibt auch gute Kompakte. Ich hab ne Panasonic LX3. Hat aber auch seinen Preis mit knapp 400€.
Edit: Der 1024 Post, was für eine Zahl


----------



## HeNrY (2. Mai 2009)

die nächsten posts ohne bilder/kritik werden gelöscht.


----------



## guntergeh (2. Mai 2009)

Von vorhins....

ich glaub ich brauch schnell nen neues Stativ. Das reagiert auf jede kleinste Bewegung und jedes Auto was im Umkreis von 100m vorbei fährt.

EDIT: Nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## Bond2602 (2. Mai 2009)

Das 2. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut 

Da hattest du das Problem wohl noch nicht gehabt, mit dem Stativ


----------



## guntergeh (3. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das 2. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Da hattest du das Problem wohl noch nicht gehabt, mit dem Stativ


Doch doch. Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Bilder Ausschuss sind bin ich froh wenigstens die zwei hinbekommen zu haben.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Mai 2009)

Sie kippen


----------



## guntergeh (3. Mai 2009)

einfach mal so


----------



## Lee (3. Mai 2009)

Gerade eben am Abend entstanden


----------



## fr33zZe (3. Mai 2009)

schöne bilder, aber irgendwie fehlt der pepp...

vllt kannst ja mal mit dem ausschnitt spielen


----------



## guntergeh (4. Mai 2009)

Hmm irgendwie komm ich mit dem Bild auf keinen grünen Zweig. Motiv find ich irgendwie toll aber bekommt die Bea nicht so richtig hin.


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

S/w?


----------



## guntergeh (4. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> S/w?



habsch auch schon versucht aber so richtig sagt mir das auch nicht zu. Vielleicht bin ich zur Zeit auch einfach mit nix zufrieden und zu kritisch....


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

Ist das Bild gecroppt?
Vielleicht dem Baum nach oben hin mehr Platz einräumen oder umgekehrt, weniger Raum?


----------



## guntergeh (4. Mai 2009)

Hab verschiedene Varianten. Mit verschiedenen Brennweiten geknipst. Eins noch wo der baum weiter am oberen und rechten rand ist. naja ich werd mal noch bissl rumprobieren bei gelegenheit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

Habe mal das STativ meines Vaters, das ich nutze, abgelichtet.
Und ein Bild all meiner PCGH(X)'s angehängt, sowie ein pic von Tests mit dem Stativ


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute das erste mal indirekt geblitzt. Stück Papier genommen und damit den Onboardblitz abgelenkt 
Gott ist das geil 

Motiv ist zwar Mist und den Effekt sieht man auch nicht sehr gut, aber es ist viel besser als direktes blitzen, da könnte ich mich glatt dran gewöhnen


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

Sieht wie direkt aus...


----------



## Air0r (4. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Sieht wie direkt aus...



find ich jetzt nich...
und gut siehts außerdem auch aus


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, sieht für mich aus, als wenn der Blitz (wie der interne) vermehrt von oben kommt.
Schön allerdings finde ich das Farbspiel in der Linse.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

.:BILDER-THREAD:. 

ich komme iwie nicht drauf was ich noch machen kann, ich bin einfach nicht zufrieden mit dem Bild! und das Kommt selten vor.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das liegt am Wetter...
Kein wirklicher Sonnenschein, alles trüb.


----------



## guntergeh (4. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> .:BILDER-THREAD:.
> 
> ich komme iwie nicht drauf was ich noch machen kann, ich bin einfach nicht zufrieden mit dem Bild! und das Kommt selten vor.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich drauf konzentriert und bin zur Seite vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann vor einigen Wochen. Ich hätte sicherlich der Vordergrund anschwärzen können, bin aber kein Freund von EBV bei eigenen Bildern. Bin nicht auf einen Schönheitspreis aus  Ich weiß auch leider nicht, wie das Bild auf euren Bildschirmen wirkt. Bei mir ist der Vordergrund nur sehr leicht anhand der Konturen zu erkennen.


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

War mal so frei, nichtraucher, und habe dein Pano durch Photoshop gejagt 
Hoffe es gefällt^^ (ja... die Personen saufen ab...)


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Mai 2009)

gute arbeit henry! sieht vieeeeel besser aus...


----------



## pixelflair (5. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> War mal so frei, nichtraucher, und habe dein Pano durch Photoshop gejagt
> Hoffe es gefällt^^ (ja... die Personen saufen ab...)




irgendwie kenn ich das bild... o_O aus irgendeiner doku oder son krims krams 

und nochn bild ausm winter kp ob ich das schon hatte xD is aber wohl bald mit glück nit mehr mein auto *freu xD*

sobald das neue da is gibts damit erstmal ne dicke fotosession xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Mai 2009)

danke Henry! Sieht viel besser aus.
Und das mit den Personen... die kann ich zur not noch weg schneiden...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Schienbein nach der Begegnung mit meiner Axt beim Holzhacken 
(Gestern Abend mal das Pflaster abgemacht und die Mullbinde von der Wunde gelöst... NaCl ftw!)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2009)

Aua das tat bestimmt weh


----------



## guntergeh (6. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Mein Schienbein nach der Begegnung mit meiner Axt beim Holzhacken
> (Gestern Abend mal das Pflaster abgemacht und die Mullbinde von der Wunde gelöst... NaCl ftw!)



Sehr lecker.

Blau steht dir gut. Kannst du tragen


----------



## HeNrY (6. Mai 2009)

Danke, ja, ich mag den Kalt/Warm-Kontrast xD


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Mai 2009)

Mir kippt das eindeutig zuviel


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Mai 2009)

Sag es mit Blumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## fr33zZe (6. Mai 2009)

schönes bild aber schlechter fokus!

da lässt sich noch einiges rausholen...


----------



## guntergeh (7. Mai 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sag es mit Blumen
> 
> Mfg Micha



Ist zwar nicht der Hit, habs aber mal bissl bearbeitet.


----------



## Ecle (7. Mai 2009)

@micha Ziemlich rauschig das Bild, trotz ISO80.

Hier nochmal nen paar Bilder von mir wieder mit meim Raynox MSN-202.
Ja ich weis, bei der Fliege sitzt der Fokus nicht ganz gut, aber ist halt extrem schwierig bei dem geringen DoF


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

Das bearbeitete Bild sieht richtig gut aus  Danke dafür 

Naja bin eben kein pro , für mich ist das schon gut ^^ Ich fand den Lichteinfall auf der Rose so toll deswegen habe ich es auch geknipst ! An eure Pix komm ich eh nicht ran !

Mfg Micha


----------



## guntergeh (7. Mai 2009)

Der Lichteinfall war leider auch das einzig gute


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

Ja ich weiß 

Hab heute noch ein schönes Auto gesehen -->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## fr33zZe (7. Mai 2009)

zum thema fliege:


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2009)

Auf meine BIketouren gestern sowie heute habe ich mal wieder ein paar BIölder geschossen
ZU den bildern sage ich nur: I love Nature Und nehme dafür auch gerne einen nassen Schuh in kauf während ich fotografiere, fast wäre der rest von mir inkl. cam auch baden gegangen


----------



## Overlocked (8. Mai 2009)

Echt sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auf meine BIketouren gestern sowie heute habe ich mal wieder ein paar BIölder geschossen


 Gib es doch zu, das es Screenshots von Crysis sind,... ! Schöne Bilder hast du da geschossen,... !

Mfg mj


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

So, hab heute mein Lichtzelt bekommen. Hier ist mal meine erste "Produktaufnahme". Licht stimmt noch nicht ganz, werd ich morgen mal weiter ausprobieren


----------



## Air0r (9. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> So, hab heute mein Lichtzelt bekommen. Hier ist mal meine erste "Produktaufnahme". Licht stimmt noch nicht ganz, werd ich morgen mal weiter ausprobieren



hm also mich stört die harte reflektion auf der cd hülle und der karton säuft nach hinten ab...
wie hat du das denn beleuchtet? mit lichtzelt alleine müsste es dohc weicher sein...


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Jap, genau das stört mich auch, aber das war eh nur *hust* mit meinem externen Blitz indireckt in die Zeltdecke rein + Streuscheibe, das bringt nicht viel *hust* 

Öhm, ich lese grade "harte" reflektion auf der CD Hülle. Du meinst die links oben? Die gehört zum Cover . Lediglich im rechten drittel der hülle stört mich das etwas


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Hier mal die ersten Ergebnisse mit der Nikon D60.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht Overlocked

Danke für die 's
Heute Abned gibts vllt. ein paar BIlder aus der Heide



Explosiv schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu, das es Screenshots von Crysis sind,... ! Schöne Bilder hast du da geschossen,... !
> 
> Mfg mj


Klar, ich habe schon die Cryengine3


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe da noch was auf der Platte gefunden...


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Schöne Lichtstimmung. Wo hast du das aufgenommen? USA?


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2009)

20 Meter weiter gings in die Tiefe. War bei den Niagarafällen in Kanada


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Schön echt. 

edit: Ich brauch jetzt noch ein Tierfoto Die Schnecke ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Fransen (9. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> edit: Ich brauch jetzt noch ein Tierfoto Die Schnecke ist nicht so der Hit.



Ich kann mit einem Pferd dienen.

/Edit
Übrigens mein erstes Foto mit der 1000D.


----------



## eightcore (9. Mai 2009)

Hab auch wieder mal ein Bild, eben gerade geschossen, sah aus als gäbs nen Hurrican, aber allem Anschein nach wirds nur ein Gewitterchen.

Im moment höre ich die Blitze in den Boxen 

Edit: Noch ein ein paar andere frische Bilder.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mein Tier...


----------



## guntergeh (9. Mai 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Edit: Noch ein ein paar andere frische Bilder.



Nummer 3 und 4 find ich toll.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Mai 2009)

hab eben mal die 3 besten bilder von über 100 versuchen rausgepickt. vor einer halben std. fotografiert.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2009)

So, BIlderflut
Bilder von gestern und die letzten 2 von heute.


----------



## Lee (10. Mai 2009)

Andechs


----------



## Air0r (10. Mai 2009)

ma wieder was von mir...
kritik?


----------



## guntergeh (10. Mai 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> ma wieder was von mir...
> kritik?



Bild 3:
Die Dame hat zuviel an.

Sonst gefallen die mir recht gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2009)

Bild 1: 
Wieso fotografieren sich seit einiger Zeit eig immer alle im Spiegel?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Mai 2009)

stimmt doch gaaarnicht 

<----- *hust* 

€: Hab mich mal an einer Schärfereihe probiert. Leider wird das Tamron bei fokussieren länger und der bildausschnitt verrutscht , aber fürs erste mal gehts  (aus 5 Bildern mit F8)

€2: Habe nochmal eins gemacht, diesmal mit 2 Bildern mit jeweils F16. Und diesmal habe ich versucht, das auto 2 mal gleichgroß zu skalieren, wie gesagt, das wird sonst beim fokussieren länger ). Das ist ein ganz schönes gefummel


----------



## Overlocked (11. Mai 2009)

Ein bisschen was vom Sonntag...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

@ Overlocked 

Gerade das 3. ist Hammmer geworden


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

So, mal acht Bilder von gestern
Das Eichhörnchen war bloß ~2-3m von mir entfern6t und ist nicht weggelaufen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

@ Bloem

Geile Bäche habt ihr da, bei uns sind nur olle Gräben oder Sumpf


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist teilweise wie im Urwald, wenn du da längsfährst
An dem einen, größeren Fluss(hier nicht abgebildet) ist auch teilweise alles sumpfig drumherum


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Bild 3:
> Die Dame hat zuviel an.


 
Ne, is klar 

Bloemfontein, das sechste Bild sieht echt cool aus. Bei längeren Radtouren mal eben die Füße drin abkühlen, falls du nicht direkt stecken bleibst. Sieht nämlich sehr sandig aus


----------



## guntergeh (13. Mai 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ne, is klar
> 
> Bloemfontein, das sechste Bild sieht echt cool aus. Bei längeren Radtouren mal eben die Füße drin abkühlen, falls du nicht direkt stecken bleibst. Sieht nämlich sehr sandig aus



Kühlt es gleich die Knie mit. 

@Bloemfontein. Finde deine Bilder inzwischen viel besser.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Kühlt es gleich die Knie mit.
> 
> @Bloemfontein. Finde deine Bilder inzwischen viel besser.


Danke. Habe auch mal 'n bissl was im Menü umgestellt und rumgefummelt

Vllt. hat das runterschmeißen und das dadurch zeitweise verbogene objektiv ja die qualität der kamera gesteigert

naja, das mit dem abkülen ist in anderen bächen besser möglich, der ist sehr flach und zugewachsen
ich uppe morgen oder so mal 'n pic von nem anständigem fluss, einem der kältesten norddeutschlands


----------



## Fransen (13. Mai 2009)

Findungsphase Teil2 -> Ich hab' den S/W-Modus gefunden.


----------



## Air0r (13. Mai 2009)

Band-Shooting.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Mai 2009)

hab mal wieder was großes für euch 

Bahnhof Baddeckenstadt xD  2 gleise das wars ;D aber dicken RE von Halle/Saale nach Hannover xD


http://skymaster2k4.de/bahnhof.jpg


----------



## Air0r (13. Mai 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hab mal wieder was großes für euch
> 
> Bahnhof Baddeckenstadt xD  2 gleise das wars ;D aber dicken RE von Halle/Saale nach Hannover xD
> 
> ...



Sry, aber...
kippt, langweilig, nichts interessantes im Bild.
Konzentrier Dich auf Details


----------



## Digger (13. Mai 2009)

hu, die gleise machen aber ne enge kurve ? wird das nich knapp für einige züge ?


aber ich find sone bilder sehr cool,  oder bilder mit einem fischauge.
wenigstens nich ganz so langweilig wie ne normale landschaftsaufnahme, die noch so schön sein kann.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Mai 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> Sry, aber...
> kippt, langweilig, nichts interessantes im Bild.
> Konzentrier Dich auf Details



keine Angst, ich mach nich 24/7 solche bilder  nur hatte noch 5min zeit xD und hatte die cam für andre bilder mit xD wetter passt und fand das mit dem gleis iwie interssant


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2009)

So, habe mal die fotos verkleinert.
Tipps sind erwünscht


----------



## fr33zZe (14. Mai 2009)

bild 1: schlechter fokus-->unscharf (vllt s/w?)
bild 2: mit dem kontrast zu übertrieben, vile details zu dunkel bzw der himmel unrealistisch
bild 3: mit abstand das gelungenste! find ich gut, haut mich aber nicht um
bild 4-7: gute motive, zu hoher kontrast unrealistisch
bild 8: warum nicht makro? sieht viel besser aus aber so ist es langweilig...
bild 9: vllt noch die sonne mit rauf dann hat das bild pepp, der so leider fehlt

ist alles (hoffentlich) konstruktive kritik, keinesfalls persönlich gemeint!
ich sehe dass du dich bemühst und will dir nur helfen...
freut mich dass die fotografie nicht am aussterben ist!


----------



## Lee (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Makro ist da


----------



## guntergeh (14. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Mein Makro ist da



Was haste da für eins? 

@Bloemfontein: 
Bild 1: unscharf
Beim rest ist eigentlich nur falsch belichtet. Entweder falsch auf die Lichter oder falsch auf die Tiefen. 

Das 9te finde ich ganz gut. Perpektive ist gut. Sonne mit drauf hätte wahrscheinlich nur Spiegelungen und Störungen hervorgerufen.


----------



## exoRR (14. Mai 2009)

*1.*
Geknipst mit: Sony DSC-W200
Geknipst wo: Sizilien
Geknipst wann: Irgendwann in 2008
Bearbeitet: Unbearbeitet

*2.
*Wie 1.
*
3.*
Wie 1.


----------



## Lee (14. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Was haste da für eins?



Pentax DA 35  

eXoRR

Schön


----------



## Fransen (14. Mai 2009)

Mal ein etwas (strange) bearbeitetes Bilder.


----------



## Air0r (14. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Mein Makro ist da



YEAH und keine CA's  
Geil 8)


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Mai 2009)

Das Bild enstand letztes Jahr im Ski-Urlaub mit meiner Familie in Bayern.

Nähe Ruhpolding an der Winkelmoosalm.


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich würd ein S/W draus machen, da der Weißabgleich völlig verrutscht ist. Ich war mal so frei


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Mai 2009)

Oh, sieht schon sehr viel besser aus.


----------



## HeNrY (14. Mai 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> YEAH und keine CA's
> Geil 8)



Ist ja auch weit genug abgeblendet ;D


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Was haste da für eins?
> 
> @Bloemfontein:
> Bild 1: unscharf
> ...


Mit dem ersten bin ich auch nicht zufrieden
habe nochmal 3 angehängt


----------



## Fransen (15. Mai 2009)

Auf ein neues.


----------



## Lee (16. Mai 2009)

Wie machst du so eine Bearbeitung? Ich finde das echt fein 

Hier mal ein erstes "echtes" Makro. Heute Abend kommen mehr. Vorläufiger Zwischenstand: Ich liebe diese Linse


----------



## guntergeh (16. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie machst du so eine Bearbeitung? Ich finde das echt fein


Ich würde sagen Ebenen-Maske?!



Lee schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes "echtes" Makro. Heute Abend kommen mehr. Vorläufiger Zwischenstand: Ich liebe diese Linse


Mir gefällts und irgendwann hab ich auch mal nen Makro....Irgendwann.


----------



## eightcore (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe wieder ein paar Bilder gefunden. Starke Geschmackssache ich weiss. Wenn ich dann meine EOS 1000D habe, wirds dann schon besser, denn diese Fotos stammen alle von einem N73.


----------



## Lee (16. Mai 2009)

Ich finde sie schön. Ich wünschte, ich würde mich auch so gut mit Ebv auskennen. Fotographisch sind sie natürlich auch gut 

Hier noch 2 Bilder von mir aus meinem kleinen Shooting heute Mittag nach dem Regen. Ich weiß, nicht sehr einfallsreich Wassertropfen als Motiv zu nehmen, aber ich wollte es einmal testen und mehr stand einfach nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (16. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich finde sie schön. Ich wünschte, ich würde mich auch so gut mit Ebv auskennen. Fotographisch sind sie natürlich auch gut
> 
> Hier noch 2 Bilder von mir aus meinem kleinen Shooting heute Mittag nach dem Regen. Ich weiß, nicht sehr einfallsreich Wassertropfen als Motiv zu nehmen, aber ich wollte es einmal testen und mehr stand einfach nicht zur Verfügung.



Sprichst du mit mir? Was ist Ebv?


----------



## HeNrY (16. Mai 2009)

Er meint EBB - *e*lektronische *B*ildbear*b*eitung
EBV = *e*lektronische *B*ild*v*erarbeitung (Organisation etc.)


----------



## Lee (16. Mai 2009)

Und ich dachte immer das sei das selbe, mist...


----------



## eightcore (16. Mai 2009)

Und wie findest du sie, Henry?
Habe eben noch eins gemacht. Da die Verzögerung biem N73 ziemlich lang ist, hab ich abgedrückt und das Handy dann in die Luft geworfen. Sieht originell aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Mai 2009)

Sie haben was 
Kann man gut als Desktophintergrund nehmen, oder auch sich teilweise an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Fransen (16. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Ebenen-Maske?!



Jo, zum Teil.

+ auf dem markiertem Bereich einen Colorkey u. den unmaskierten ganz normales S/W.

Dazu ein paar Filter ala' Scharfzeichen etc. und fertig ist es, ich versuche mich gerade in die Vielzahl der Funktionen und Tricks von CS3 einzulesen.

Das ganze ist übrigens aus einem missglückten Versuch entstanden, den "Orton-"Effekt anzuwenden...

Dein Makro gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

/Edit
Nein, es ist nicht mein Stundenplan.

Wo ist das Bild hin?!?


----------



## Klutten (16. Mai 2009)

Wasser auf Pflanzen finde ich auch absolut faszinierend. Einzig die Idee den Fokus richtig zu setzen, finde ich recht schwierig. Dadurch fehlt der Szene das gewisse Etwas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Mai 2009)

Weiter innen hätte wohl den letzten Kick gebracht 
So hätten die Linien/Kurven des Blattes das Auge des Betrachtes zum Fokus gelenkt


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

Nichts weltbewegendes. Fande die verschiedenen Grüntöne cool.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2009)

So, ein paar verschieden Bilder, die auch mal ins forum passen(zumindest 2-4)
die PC Bilder sind von gestern bei Sesfontain(siehe sein tagebuch)
das erste ist meinen neue Bremse fürs Fahrrad


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wie eightcore    mit seinem N73 so gut umgehen kann, meins macht nicht solche klaren Fotos.

Eben beim Fussball spielen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2009)

Wie die entstanden sind muss ich ja nicht sagen oder?! :p

lg
Nichtaucher91


----------



## eightcore (18. Mai 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie eightcore    mit seinem N73 so gut umgehen kann, meins macht nicht solche klaren Fotos.
> 
> Eben beim Fussball spielen.



Danke für das indirekte Kompliment.  Das wichtigste ist die Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## guntergeh (19. Mai 2009)

So, mal einer der ersten Schnappschüsse mit der neuen Linse.

Da Besuch da ist werd ich wohl nicht so viel zum probieren kommen die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Lee (19. Mai 2009)

Das 70-200? Und ich finde das Bild schön


----------



## HeNrY (19. Mai 2009)

uuuh, abgeblendet ;D
Besuch da?
Mach doch ein paar Portraits, dafür ist die Linse auch perfekt.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Mai 2009)

Entstanden wie immer mit meiner e-410 

Objekt: Fremde Katze und meine süße Freundin, die ihr ja bereits von andren Fotos kennt xD


----------



## HeNrY (19. Mai 2009)

Begib dich mal auf Augenhöhe mit der Katze, dann wirken die Bilder besser


----------



## pixelflair (19. Mai 2009)

War ja nich meine ;D jedes mal wenn ich runter bin warse weg  bei meinem hund oder hunden die ich kenn funzt das auch gut xD nur bei fremden tieren nich xD ging halt nur bei foto2 mal gut ;D


----------



## Lee (20. Mai 2009)

Leider habe ich es mit 3fps nicht geschafft den Tropfen im Flug zu erwischen. Aber immerhin kurz vorm Abflug^^


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2009)

@sky:

Die Katze scheint deine Freundin aber gut leiden zu können.
Könntest dir das vlt zu nutze machen?


----------



## pixelflair (20. Mai 2009)

@der_yappi..

ich weiß nit mal wem die Katze gehört  das war beim Spazierengehen, die lungerte da so rum


----------



## fr33zZe (20. Mai 2009)

hab da auch grad was gemacht
bitte um kritik
vllt s/w?!


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> @der_yappi..
> 
> ich weiß nit mal wem die Katze gehört  das war beim Spazierengehen, die lungerte da so rum



Kann ja sein, dass dir der Vierbeiner noch mal verkommt.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Mai 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> hab da auch grad was gemacht
> bitte um kritik
> vllt s/w?!



Vllt verkleinern und schärfen?


----------



## pixelflair (20. Mai 2009)

Henry.. sei doch nich immer so böse xD

Hier ein Foto zum "schmunzeln" ;D Das Model und die Mülltonne


----------



## Lee (20. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht nen Ticken zu mittig, aber das Model ist sehr süß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen in viva la france


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Mai 2009)

unscharf 7000 (handycam?)
und genauso wie oben zu mittig


----------



## Overlocked (21. Mai 2009)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse...


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Mai 2009)

hab eben en bisschen den himmel fotografiert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2009)

Naja nen Schwan eben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (22. Mai 2009)

@Heizungsrohr

Schönes Pic und gut erwischt


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, wir haben gerade so wunder, wunderschönes Wetter
Bitte ist es morgen besser, da will ich ne BIkeTour machen.


----------



## pixelflair (22. Mai 2009)

maaaaann.... bloemfonstein lass diese Bilder  das hat weder was mit DI noch mit Schönheit zu tun -.- sowas kannste in deiner ICQ-Liste verschicken aber nich uns zeigen, wenn wir normales Wetter sehen wollen gucken wir raus!!!


----------



## eightcore (22. Mai 2009)

Eines der ersten HDR-Fotos mit einem Handy (N73)... Und mein erstes ist es auch. Also eigentlich gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht, aber ich wollte mal son Bild. Mit meiner Baldigen Cam wird das bestimmt besser.

Habe das Bild auch nicht nachbearbeitet.


----------



## pixelflair (22. Mai 2009)

same here wie ich schon in Post #1470 gesagt hab! von mir gibts morgn mehr!


----------



## eightcore (22. Mai 2009)

Bist du einer von denen, die nur Feedback geben wenns s******e ist? Kann ich nicht ausstehen.
Ich weiss,dass das Bild nicht gut ist, aber für son Handy ists ne super Leistung, mach mal mit nem N73 n HDR-Foto!


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

Versteh das in diesem Thread bitte nicht falsch, aber hier geht es primär um "echte" Fotografie. Dazu zählen nun mal besondere Merkmale bei Fotos, welche durchaus mit erwünschter Kritik zu unterlegen ist. Bilder, die mit Handys geschossen werden dürfen zwar gerne gepostet werden - ein gewisser Anspruch sollte aber vorhanden sein.

Wer nur zum Testen postet, darf gerne den Diskussions-Thread dafür nutzen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html


----------



## eightcore (22. Mai 2009)

Verstehe... Werd ich hier gemobbt oder was?


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

Hier wird niemand gemobbt 

...nur manchmal muss man den Sinn und Zweck eines Threads mal wieder in den Vordergrund rücken.

* BTT bitte*

Ich weiß, dass das Motiv zu mittig steht ....so wollten es aber meine Großeltern und dem soll man ja nicht widersprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (22. Mai 2009)

Egal, passt bei dem Motiv ganz gut und schön gemacht ist es auch


----------



## pixelflair (23. Mai 2009)

schöne Blume und eigentlich auch ne ganz schöne Tiefenunschärfe

und eightcore.. ich mobbe hier niemanden, ich bins nur leid in so nem thread auf einer seite min. 20 handybilder zu sehen die einfach nichts mit fotografie zu tun haben im engeren sinne 

du hast in deinem flickr acc um längen bessere Bilder  (so als Lob xD)

Damits nich ganz OT wird heir ein älteres Bild von mir xD


----------



## fr33zZe (23. Mai 2009)

is der fokus gewollt so verrutscht?
ansonsten is es ja ein beliebtes motiv
ich hätte die blüte unten rechts noch komplett mit rauf und dafür oben weniger hintergrund, dann wäre der fokus berechtigt und das bild hätte pepp


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

Trotz defektem AF-Feld hier ein frisches Bild.
->persönlich finde ich es irgendwie einen Tick zu dunkel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und lade ein etwas älteres *Handy*bild hoch.


----------



## pixelflair (23. Mai 2009)

Gunter was is das?:-d ich raffs iwie nit xD


zu meinem Bild ja kann sein ;D is bei mir ausm fenster raus  da is leider nich viel spielraum.. nachher gitbs mehr bin dann auf foto"tour"


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

@Fransen: Ja leider ist es sehr dunkel geraten. Beim 2. ist es etwas besser, aber optimal leider auch noch nicht . Hast du es in RAW gemacht?, dann könnte man noch mehr retten.

Machnche würden sagen, die Bank ist zu mittig, ich finds aber gut so .

An dieser Stelle hätte sich ein HDR sehr gut gemacht .

Warum ist denn schon ein AF-Feld kaputt, die 1000D hast du doch noch garnicht so lange oder?

@gunter: Für ein Handybild siehts ganz gut aus


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> @Fransen: Ja leider ist es sehr dunkel geraten. Beim 2. ist es etwas besser, aber optimal leider auch noch nicht . Hast du es in RAW gemacht?, dann könnte man noch mehr retten.
> 
> Machnche würden sagen, die Bank ist zu mittig, ich finds aber gut so .
> 
> ...



1.Ja, ich weiß, leider ist es etwas zu dunkel geraten und ich hab' es mal wieder verpennt die Situation in RAW zu fotografieren, dafür ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein echt schwarz....

2.Die Kamera ist gerade mal 3.Wochen alt und hat nun 1033 Aufnahmen auf dem "Buckel'".

Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo das Problem genau liegt, ich konnte es nur auf die AF-Felder bzw. die Mattscheibe einschränken, welche schon nach dem Kauf eine leichte Trübung aufwies.

In diesen drei Wochen wurden die AF-Felder bzw. deren Leuchten?!/Lampen?!, (mir fehlt der passende Begriff) immer schwächer und quitieren nun komplett den Dienst.

Mal sehen, was der Verkäufer dazu sagt, ich hoffe nur, dass es auf Garantie abgewickelt wird.


----------



## HeNrY (23. Mai 2009)

Nein, aber Gewährleistung


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Nein, aber Gewährleistung



Hauptsache ich muss nichts drauflegen.


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

Wird wohl eingeschickt werden müssen


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Wird wohl eingeschickt werden müssen



Wird wohl (leider) darauf hinaus laufen.

Was mir in den drei Wochen extrem auffiel ist, dass das Sprichwort-"Aller Anfang ist schwer"-1:1 aus der DSLR-Fotografie stammen könnte, teilweise ist es echt frustrierend, wenn man zum 100sten mal ein zu dunkles, zu helles oder unscharfes Bild aus seiner Kamera bekommt (und dann noch in jpeg knipst )...

Mittlerweile klappt es aber immer besser und mit den Features werde ich solangsam besser vertraut.

Gut, die Bilder sind noch keine Oberklasse, aber ich finde sie machen sich.


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

Stimmt Fransen, die werden immer besser 

Ich habs heute mal wie bestimmte andere Leute gemacht und bin einfach mal vor und hinter unser Haus gegangen und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht   



Bilder mit Polfilter in RAW gemacht, die ersten beiden habe ich noch per Gradationskurve angepasst, Weißabgleich bei allen auf Tageslicht fixiert.

Und, mache ich mich als Landschaftsfotograf?


----------



## pixelflair (23. Mai 2009)

Naja.. außer vllt auf dem letzten merk ich vom Polfilter nich viel o_O was haste für einen?


So nun 4 Bilder grad geschossen bei uns am See  War mein erstes Shooting da xD


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

Hoya Pro 1 Digital, ist ein gutes Ding, nur wenn ich mit der Gradationskurve die ersten 2 Bilder verschandel, geht der Effekt etwas flöten 

Aber ohne Bearbeitung wär die Hälfte des Bildes abgesoffen


----------



## pixelflair (23. Mai 2009)

& nochmal welche xD


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

Das erste finde ich gut


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

so,m damit sky2k4 mich net killt
mal wieder was bei gutem wetter
für meine arme war das weter zu gut. die haben nun den lieben alten sonnebrand zu besuch


----------



## guntergeh (24. Mai 2009)

Von diesem WE mal was.


----------



## Bond2602 (25. Mai 2009)

Gunter, ich finde die Bilder wie immer gut . SW in gutem Maß verwendet 

Ich hätte mal ein älteres, ist mir grad so ins Auge gesprungen


----------



## Lee (25. Mai 2009)

@gunter

Sehr feine Bilder und sehr liebevoll wirkendes Kind 

@Bond
Nice^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

ich liebe Sonnenuntergänge

Zwei mal der Blick aus dem Fenster, vor dem ich abends die letzten Tage sass.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich liebe Sonnenuntergänge
> 
> Zwei mal der Blick aus dem Fenster, vor dem ich abends die letzten Tage sass.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, wo ist das denn?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2009)

Danke
Das ist in Nieheim in einem 'Ferienpark' - so nennt man das glaub ich. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## S_Fischer (26. Mai 2009)

@ guntergeh

das zweite Bild sieht ja mal cool aus Das nenn ich mal en volltreffer


----------



## pixelflair (26. Mai 2009)

Vom Wochenende, jeweils einmal mit Farbe und einmal SW


----------



## guntergeh (26. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> @gunter
> Sehr feine Bilder und sehr liebevoll wirkendes Kind



Das wirkt nur so....


----------



## eightcore (26. Mai 2009)

Wieder was "ernstes"... Das mit dem Mobbing war eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint, aber egal.

Das erste wär gut geworden, wenn mir kein Wassertropfen vor die Linse gesprungen wäre. Schaut beim dritten Bild zwei Mal hin, dann meint man, es wäre ein Sandstrand mit Steinen und niht Wassertropfen. Das vierte finde ich am besten. Das letzte ist das Original des vierten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2009)

Die Tage hätten nicht besser sein können. Demnach hat's mich nach draußen verschlagen und habe einige abenteuerliche Spaziergänge gewagt, wenn man sich den von Mückenstichen übersäten Körper danach ansieht.

Geschossen wurden die Fotos vorgestern, am Sonntag in Bottrop. An der Ecke, wo wir spazierten, gab es die sagenumwobenen Teufelsteine zu bestaunen.


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Mai 2009)

Also wie eightcore mit dem N73 umgehen kann ist schon klasse. 

Die 2 Bilder sind vom Urlaub letzter Woche^^


----------



## Overlocked (26. Mai 2009)

Etwas hochprozentiges


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2009)

Das linke Bild wirkt klasse - irgendwie sehr plastisch ....quasi 3D.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass mir gerade mein Weizen auf den Schädel geht. ^^


----------



## Fransen (26. Mai 2009)

Next Round, morgen geht die Cam für ein paar Wochen auf Reisen.


----------



## S_Fischer (26. Mai 2009)

warum verkleinert ihr die Bilder größtenteils, das ist schade wenn man sie verwenden will als hintergrund oder sie ausdrucken möchte.


----------



## v3rtex (26. Mai 2009)

@Bambuchi

Darf ich mal fragen wo du im Urlaub warst?
Die Gegend auf dem zweiten Bild sieht traumhaft aus


----------



## guntergeh (26. Mai 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> warum verkleinert ihr die Bilder größtenteils, das ist schade wenn man sie verwenden will als hintergrund oder sie ausdrucken möchte.



Weil einige von uns keine so gute Leitung haben. Ich persönlich habe dann keine Lust immer ne halbe Minute warten zu müssen bis ein Bild geladen ist. Bei Teilweise 7-8 bildern pro Eintrag zieht sich sowas nämlich ziemlich in die länge.

Sollte ein Bild größer erwünscht sein dürfte es nicht problematisch sein dieses in höherer Auflösung nachzureichen.


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Mai 2009)

v3rtex schrieb:


> @Bambuchi
> 
> Darf ich mal fragen wo du im Urlaub warst?
> Die Gegend auf dem zweiten Bild sieht traumhaft aus




In Bayern - > Traunstein - > Inzell

Aber das Bild wurde am Walchsee gemacht^^ In Tirol
Also da grad an der Grenze zwischen Bayern - Österreich


----------



## Overlocked (26. Mai 2009)

@Klutten Das ist alles komplett orginal, nichts bearbeitet Ich glaue ich habe bei der Kamera an der manuellen Tiefenschärfe rumgespielt?!


----------



## Bond2602 (26. Mai 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> warum verkleinert ihr die Bilder größtenteils, das ist schade wenn man sie verwenden will als hintergrund oder sie ausdrucken möchte.



Wenn du Bilder als Hintergrund haben willst, musst du nur fragen. Ich glaube die meisten werden es dir dann entsprechend groß hochladen


----------



## HeNrY (26. Mai 2009)

Zudem liegen die Rechte bei den Fotografen!


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Mai 2009)

Mein Kater^^


----------



## guntergeh (27. Mai 2009)

Die Tiefenunschärfe ist schon genial


----------



## exoRR (27. Mai 2009)

Finde ich auch^^

Aber du könntest den scharfen Teil mehr in die Mitte setzten, damit der erste Blick aufs scharfe fällt.
Fände ich persönlich besser.

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## Overlocked (27. Mai 2009)

Für Schrägen im Bild wären schon Tilt-Shift Objektive nicht schlecht...


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Mai 2009)

traumhaft.... wenn der Fliegenschiss an der Windschutzscheibe nicht wäre -.-


----------



## Bond2602 (29. Mai 2009)

nice 

Öhm ... aussteigen? 

Aber stempeln kann man das auch ganz gut, dürfte kein Problem sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Mai 2009)

Ein kleiner bescheidener Blick in die Unterwasserwelten. Was das schwarze Dingen auf Bild 3 ist? Ein Futterring, damit die Flocken nicht wirr an der Wasseroberfläche umherschwimmen.


----------



## pixelflair (29. Mai 2009)

Spongebooooob 

sprinter.. du spinnst ;-D ich werd nächste woche auch mal los ;D


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

gestern mal nen bissl fotografiert. Wenn man schonmal ne baustelle in der straße hat.
der brunnen steht da schon jahrzente lang zusammen mit der bank, ist aber zugeschüttet


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Mai 2009)

Noch eins vom Winter-Urlaub


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2009)

Unschärfen-Effekte sind einfach geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## fr33zZe (30. Mai 2009)

@Bloemfontein: bild 5 is super der rest durchscnittlich aber man sieht dass es besser wird


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein: bild 5 is super der rest durchscnittlich aber man sieht dass es besser wird


dank dir so macht das fotografieren noch merh spaß, wenns anderen auch gefällt.

morgen kann ich wieder fotos schiessen, wenn wir auf tagestrip sind.


----------



## eightcore (31. Mai 2009)

Hab eines noch etwas anders bearbeitet. Nichts besonderes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2009)

SO, nachdem das mit den BIldern gestern abend net mehr geklappt hat, da das i-net mal wieder nen knall hatte, nu heute

Waren gestern am Schaalsee. Auf der Seite bei Seedorf und Salem konnte man auch noch richtig gut biken. gute motive gabs da viele, nur wenn man gerade schön berab fährt hält masn natürlich net an

here we go


----------



## adler93 (1. Juni 2009)

Alle schwarzweiß Bilder bis auf das erste sind total unscharf  und die anderen haben auch nichts wirkliches besonders finde ich, manche sind auch noch unscharf, manche sind einfach nur langweilig:p. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch eins vergessen.
Ich weiß, dat einige unscharf sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (1. Juni 2009)

New Material.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> New Material.



Hat Potential , Baum etwas weiter rechts oder links und die Baumstämme nicht anschneiden, dann ists perfekt


----------



## eightcore (1. Juni 2009)

So, wieder n paar Pics gemacht.


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juni 2009)

Bitte die Bilder verkleinern... mach 900px... nicht alle haben FullDSL....


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juni 2009)

Jap, wie ich, 1024x768 hat der moni.

So, etwas neues. Bissl rumprobiert, also net so böse werden
Tipps und Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

Ein Pic von heute morgen, geschossen mit einer geliehenen DSLR.


----------



## xpfreddy (2. Juni 2009)

@ eightcore Tolle Atmosphäre hat das Bild. Iwie fehlt mir aber was.. ein Fahrradfahrer, eine Einkaufstüte oder iwas..  

@Fransen an sich ein gutes Bild, aber ich würde vll einen "Widescreen-Schnitt" bevorzugen. Beim nächsten mal würd ich vll versuchen ein paar Aufnahmen "nebeneinander" zu machen, um sie dann später am PC zu nem Pano zu stichen. Das klappt mit heutigen Programmen eigentlich recht gut..

ein bisl architektur und sonstiges:


----------



## HeNrY (2. Juni 2009)

Die ersten beiden gefallen mir sehr gut 
Nette Perspektive


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal würd ich vll versuchen ein paar Aufnahmen "nebeneinander" zu machen, um sie dann später am PC zu nem Pano zu stichen. Das klappt mit heutigen Programmen eigentlich recht gut..



Ohne Stativ befürchte ich, dass das unmöglich ist...

Ein Stativ befindet sich aktuell noch nicht in meinen Besitz, folgt aber.

Von deinen ist Pic #1 mein Fav., die Perspektive ist schön gewählt.


----------



## xpfreddy (2. Juni 2009)

naja... man kanns ja auch mal ohne Stativ versuchen... klappt zwar nicht immer, aber wenn man etwas cropt, dann geht das meistens schon...

mit Stativ ist natürlich die deutlich elegantere Art. Und man kann fast sicher gehen, dass es hinhaut.


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> naja... man kanns ja auch mal ohne Stativ versuchen... klappt zwar nicht immer, aber wenn man etwas cropt, dann geht das meistens schon...



Immer diese Fuscher...
->"Croppen" bis der Artzt kommt.

Sobald ich ein Stativ mein eigen nennen kann, werde ich deine Idee mit der Pano.-Version mal verfolgen, wäre ich selber jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Juni 2009)

Da ihr grad von Pano's freihand redet 

360°C Pano von mir heute.. Achtung GROß!! 5MB !

http://sky2k4.kilu.de/Bilder/pano.jpg 

Leider einige Halos dabei wegen dem scheiß Wind xD


Hier noch ein paar Bilder, die ebenfalls heut entstanden sind, bis ich dann vom Betriebsgelände geflogen bin xD


----------



## HeNrY (2. Juni 2009)

Maaan!
Verkleiner bitte die Bilder!


----------



## pixelflair (3. Juni 2009)

alter willst du mich VERKACKEIERN? das is nen DI-Thread -.- da stell ich doch keine Bilder mit 20KB rein -.-


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juni 2009)

In der Auflösung  1000px in der Breite reichen vollkommen.
Nochmal so ein Ton und ich spiel böser Mod


----------



## pixelflair (3. Juni 2009)

dann spiel das  und ich spiel böser gangster und fahr die 75km zu dir 

ne spaß bei seite.. naja dann muss ich halt für pcghx immer extra alles machen egal.. 

btt..


----------



## eightcore (3. Juni 2009)

Naachschub - N73 wie immer.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Bitte die Bilder verkleinern... mach 900px... nicht alle haben FullDSL....


Red ich hier gegen eine Wand?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch auf eine maximale Dateigröße pro Foto einigen, welche dann durch Kompression und/oder Verkleinern erricht werden kann.

"900px" ist wenig aussagekräftig, da sind immernoch Größen zwischen 30-600kbyte problemlos möglich. Nur so als Anregung.


----------



## guntergeh (3. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Red ich hier gegen eine Wand?



Umgezogen? Sonst hats dich doch nicht so gestört?

Also was so im Bereich von 300-500 kbyte ist klick ich schon noch an. Bei allem drüber muß die Miniatur reichen. Unter 300kb wäre aber wohl optimal.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juni 2009)

Nö, ich setze mich aber für die "Kleinein" ein ;D


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juni 2009)

Juhu, ich bin unschuldig. Brav 900pixel Breite
So, gestern mal wieder gelegentlich beim Französisch lernen nen paar Fotos gemacht.


----------



## pixelflair (4. Juni 2009)

Bloem? du solltest dich in therapie begeben ;D du leidest unter fotosucht :/ und leider kommt nich oft was tolles bei raus..


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Bloem? du solltest dich in therapie begeben ;D du leidest unter fotosucht :/


weiß ich  


sky2k4 schrieb:


> und leider kommt nich oft was tolles bei raus..


Übung macht den Meister. Und meine Cam ist ja acuh net das dollste
mir gefallen außerdem viele der BIlder


----------



## guntergeh (4. Juni 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> weiß ich
> 
> Übung macht den Meister. Und meine Cam ist ja acuh net das dollste
> mir gefallen außerdem viele der BIlder



Die letzten beiden auch? Was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden auch? Was soll uns das sagen?



Darf ich nicht meinen SUbwoofer mögen? das soll es euch sagen
Ich weiß bei machen bildern auch net, was mir das sagen, soll, ja und?
iast mir dan egal.


----------



## Lee (4. Juni 2009)

Ich enthalte mich der Diskussion und poste einfach mal wieder 2 Bilder.


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Juni 2009)

bin grad in irland und hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf die kommende fotoflut (2tage-->500bilder ausgemisteterweise)


----------



## exoRR (5. Juni 2009)

Sieht aus wie in Crysis^^.


----------



## xpfreddy (5. Juni 2009)

@fr33zze

an sich ein schönes Bild, finde es aber technisch nicht gut gelöst. Zum einen ist die Kamerainterne Option Schärfe "weich" nicht gerade optimal und zum anderen hätte ich an dieser Stelle auf F8 -F9 abgeblendet um möglichst viel Tiefenschärfe zu erzeugen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es dein Ziel war, die Gräser schärf und den HG unscharf zu haben. So ein Spiel mit der Unschärfe ist bei einer Bridge-Kamera aufgrund des kleinen Sensors sehr schwierig/unmöglich.


----------



## eightcore (6. Juni 2009)

Neue Bilder.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @fr33zze
> 
> an sich ein schönes Bild, finde es aber technisch nicht gut gelöst. Zum einen ist die Kamerainterne Option Schärfe "weich" nicht gerade optimal und zum anderen hätte ich an dieser Stelle auf F8 -F9 abgeblendet um möglichst viel Tiefenschärfe zu erzeugen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es dein Ziel war, die Gräser schärf und den HG unscharf zu haben. So ein Spiel mit der Unschärfe ist bei einer Bridge-Kamera aufgrund des kleinen Sensors sehr schwierig/unmöglich.


der fokus ist bewusst so gewählt.
was meinst du mit der option "weich" bzw F8/9?
dass ich keine dslr habe liegt rein an meiner finantiellen situation.
vllt zum 18.
mal sehen
bin grad noch heftig am bearbeiten aber ich glaube es sind eineige ziemlich gute dabei und die landschaft ist sowieso toll hier
danke für die kritik!


----------



## Lee (8. Juni 2009)

@Freeze ich bin auf deine restlichen Bilder gespannt 

@eightcore
Das erste finde ich gut.

Hier noch ein pic von mir. Mein neues Makro ist leider eine Gurkel, aber das erste war leider defekt


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Da ihr grad von Pano's freihand redet
> 
> 360°C Pano von mir heute.. Achtung GROß!! 5MB !
> 
> ...


 
man das sind mal tolle Bilder!(Bis auf das Panorama) Und bitte nicht kleiner reinstellen wenns um mich ginge größer, ich finde in diesem thread sollte der ersteller seine Auflösung selber wählen können.

Warum hat er die Bilder jetzt nicht mitzitiert? Egal sind auf Seite 182 zu finden.


----------



## guntergeh (8. Juni 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> Und bitte nicht kleiner reinstellen wenns um mich ginge größer, ich finde in diesem thread sollte der ersteller seine Auflösung selber wählen können.



Dann tauschen wir mal die Leitung und du schaust dir 1,5 MByte große Bilder mit einer 384kbit Verbindung an. Wenn du ein Bild größer möchtest sollte es kein Problem sein dich beim Ersteller per PN oder hier im Forum zu melden damit ein entsprechendes nachgeliefert wird. Selbst in der Fotocommunity werden Bilder auf 1000px in Breite und Höhe begrenzt. Zum einen weils ewig dauert die zu laden und zum anderen nehmen große Bilder ne Menge an Platz weg.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

Hi, wikrlich tolle Bilder hier dabei, da ich auch ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbiesfotograf bin, stelle ich heir auch mal ein paar meienr schönsten rein, alle sind mit meienr Nikon Coolpix L16 aufgenommen als Objektiv besitz sie ein 5.7 -17.1 mm 1:2,8-4,7, hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juni 2009)

Hey Ho!
Ich war letzten Samstag ein wenig Nachtaktiv. Alles 'ohne' Stativ 
Werde mir beim nächsten mal ein ordentliches kaufen.

ich hätte gerne eure Meinung zu den Bildern, besonders zu denen mit gleichem Motiv.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

Also muss sagen bin sehr angetan, vond en Bildern richtig geile Nachtbilder, bei den ersten zwei gefällt mir persönlich das etwas dunklere besser Wirkt schöner finde ich, hast du eigentlich ein Stativ benutzt?
LG jan


----------



## guntergeh (8. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hi, wikrlich tolle Bilder hier dabei, da ich auch ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbiesfotograf bin, stelle ich heir auch mal ein paar meienr schönsten rein, alle sind mit meienr Nikon Coolpix L16 aufgenommen als Objektiv besitz sie ein 5.7 -17.1 mm 1:2,8-4,7, hoffe sie gefallen.



Anhand der Dateigröße muß ich leider feststellen das du meinen Post, welcher genau einen vor deinem war, nicht gelesen hast. Würde dir gern ne Meinung zu schreiben dauert mir aber zu lange. Sorry.

@nichtraucher91:

Die ersten beiden und das letzte find ich am besten.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

Sorry, bin ich ein Dödel, hatte ich vergessen, heir reiche ich ein kleineres nach hoffe das funzt jetzt.
LG Jan


----------



## guntergeh (8. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sorry, bin ich ein Dödel, hatte ich vergessen, heir reiche ich ein kleineres nach hoffe das funzt jetzt.
> LG Jan



Schaut gut aus.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

Danke, freut mich, hier is mal noch ein richtig Grünes Tierchen.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. Juni 2009)

bildgröße!
sonst ein super foto vllt etwas zu mittig aber naja


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

ja ichw eis das mit der größe muss ich noch etwas üben sorry, und mittig, das bild is in echt viel größer hab alles abgeshcnitten wa snicht zur spinne gehört hat 

Mit dem Froschpic müsste es jetzt okay sein also vond er größe her.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. Juni 2009)

ich glaub ich brauch auch ne coolpix da kann man auf 1cm nah ran oder
schönes bild


----------



## Lee (8. Juni 2009)

Dann versuch mal bei 1cm Abstand noch ein Tier zu fotographieren, ohne das es sofort das weite sucht^^


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2009)

jo also dafür das es nur ne 100 Euro kompaktkamera is bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ding, sie is mir auch schon 3 mal runtergeflogen usw, und geht immernoch einwandfrei, Nikon qualität.

Zu deienr Frage, jo bei dem Frosch war ich so 2 cm entfernt.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. Juni 2009)

ja das war nicht auf dein bild konkret bezogen sondern darauf dass ich grundsätzlich für ein scharfes makro 5 cm abstand brauche wegen der cam und du theoretisch 1cm


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Also muss sagen bin sehr angetan, vond en Bildern richtig geile Nachtbilder, bei den ersten zwei gefällt mir persönlich das etwas dunklere besser Wirkt schöner finde ich, hast du eigentlich ein Stativ benutzt?
> LG jan



Ja ich habe ein Stativ genutzt, aber andere sagen, dass das kein Stativ sei...
Bei Saturn stand eindeutig drauf, dass es eine Stativ sei... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juni 2009)

Bitte Bidler posten rest im andren Thread diskutieren ;D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Juni 2009)

Die Bären Bande 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Die Bären Bande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da stehen im Hintergrund aber einige nicht mehr

so, nen paar neue pics. bissl probiert wieder. hätte besser werden können
von gestern(balkon) und heute(heizungsparts)


----------



## guntergeh (10. Juni 2009)

So, mal was von heute.


----------



## HeNrY (11. Juni 2009)

@gunter:
Eins und zwei gefallen mir sehr gut 
Der Löwenzahn mit den Samen hält sich ja noch wacker


----------



## Ecle (11. Juni 2009)

Von gestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@guntergeh sehr schönes Bokeh


----------



## guntergeh (12. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> @gunter:
> Eins und zwei gefallen mir sehr gut
> Der Löwenzahn mit den Samen hält sich ja noch wacker



War nen ziemlicher Windsturm und leider nur ein Überlebender....


----------



## v3rtex (13. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem letzten Urlaub in Italien.

Die Bilder sind verkleinert, JPEG und relativ stark komprimiert, auf Wunsch stelle ich diese auch in Originalgröße und weniger komprimiert ein.


----------



## Oliver (13. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdfan (13. Juni 2009)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## fr33zZe (13. Juni 2009)

suuper bilder, bloß bei denen wo man den schwarzen himmel sieht hast du die falschen iso werte eingestellt und darum gibt das so hässliche artefakte in der schwarzen fläche.
ansonsten bin ich begeistert, genau mein geschmack


----------



## HeNrY (13. Juni 2009)

China? xD
@ISO, das liegt wohl eher an der PP.


----------



## Zoon (13. Juni 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?



Von den Dateinamen nach müsste das Taipeh sein oder so  Nette kleine Fototour während der Computex nehm ich mal an


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Von den Dateinamen nach müsste das Taipeh sein oder so  Nette kleine Fototour während der Computex nehm ich mal an


Computex, du hast es erraten.
Und, ja die ist in Taipeh
Da war er doch gerade. wer mal unter Blogs guckt, hätte das gesehen

@Olli: Nette bilder


----------



## guntergeh (13. Juni 2009)

Mal zwei von heute.


----------



## eightcore (14. Juni 2009)

Merkt euch die Seite 187! Nur super Bilder!
 Nun, meine gute alte Kamera namens N73 wurde ziemlich aggressiv gegen eine Wand geworfen - in Zusammenhang mit Alkoholkonsum. Zäh ist dieses Teil schon, nur das Display ist defekt.
->Ich wars nicht!<- 
Trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf den Schadenersatz in Form von Banknoten.
Aber ich werde leider eine Fotopause machen müssen.


----------



## Falk (14. Juni 2009)

Will ich mich auch mal mit einem Machwerk hier verewigen. Rückfahrt einer Denkwürdigen Fahrrad-Tour:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (15. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls vom Samstag


----------



## stabilox (15. Juni 2009)

Bei besserem Wetter als zur Zeit entstanden...


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2009)

SO, auch mal nen paar bilder.
ich weiß, dass das BIld mit dem nebel net die bste quali hat
um fragen vorher zu klären: ich liebe schokie, meinen iPod únd esse auch gerne PizzaBaguette, der nebel war einfach nur son motiv, das sich gerade anbat

EDIT: falscher button, wird gleich geändert

EDITHE: NU aber sind bilder drinne


----------



## guntergeh (15. Juni 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> SO, auch mal nen paar bilder.
> ich weiß, dass das BIld mit dem nebel net die bste quali hat
> um fragen vorher zu klären: ich liebe schokie, meinen iPod núnd esse aich gerne PizzaBaguette, der nebel war einfach nur son motiv, das sich gerade anbat
> 
> ...


 Für mich nicht der Hit. Diese "Sepia"-tonung sagt mir garnicht zu. Mit den motiven kann ich nix anfangen bis auf vielleicht das letzte, welches wohl gerade ausgerichtet besser gewirkt hätte. 

Du hattest schon viel bessere. Sorry


----------



## fr33zZe (15. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Für mich nicht der Hit. Diese "Sepia"-tonung sagt mir garnicht zu. Mit den motiven kann ich nix anfangen bis auf vielleicht das letzte, welches wohl gerade ausgerichtet besser gewirkt hätte.
> 
> Du hattest schon viel bessere. Sorry


jop...


----------



## pixelflair (15. Juni 2009)

dem habe ich NICHTS hinzuzufügen ;D

Bloom... ich hab nichts menschlich gegen dihc aber möchte dich doch bitten den Thread für "schöne" Bilder zu nutzen und nicht jedes X-beliebige Bilder da reinzustellen.. 

Ich glaub kaum dass hier jemanden interessiert was du gerne isst, oder was du fürn musikplayer hast.. geschweige denn dass bei dir die welt schief steht..

also bitte entweder gute Bilder (die es ja auch von dir schon gab) oder lass es doch einfach  Kannst du gerne im Freundeskreis rumzeigen aber nicht uns vollspammen damit


----------



## pixelflair (16. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke von der Streikwoche für Freie Bildung 

Heute: Hildesheim
Teilnehmer: alle möglichen Schulen, Uni Hildesheim, HAWK Hildesheim


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juni 2009)

So, dann spme ich mal wieder*duck und weg*
So, nu war gestern auch mal wieder halbwegs fotowetter.
ich hoffe, nur ist was venünftiges dabei
wenn nicht, bitte net hauen, ja.
ich versuche mich ja, nun mal wieder was gutes hinzubekommen.

EDIT: ich presöhlich finde das 2. am besten


----------



## guntergeh (16. Juni 2009)

Diesmal sagt mir schonmal das Motiv zu. Die technische Umsetzung überzeugt nicht was aber wohl eher an der verwendeten Technik liegen dürfte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2009)

So hier mal noch ein Paar vom Nightshooting und Zwei die aus langerweile entstanden sind.
Und ab sofort wird nur noch mir der Eos geknippst 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (16. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So hier mal noch ein Paar vom Nightshooting und Zwei die aus langerweile entstanden sind.
> Und ab sofort wird nur noch mir der Eos geknippst
> 
> 
> ...



1,2,3,4 und 6 gefallen mir ganz gut.


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2009)

Wurde die Kirche von Scheinwerfern beleuchtet? Das Licht beim ersten gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Wurde die Kirche von Scheinwerfern beleuchtet? Das Licht beim ersten gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut.



Er (der älteste gothische Dom in D.) wird nicht direkt beleuchtet, aber indirekt über den Mond 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Juni 2009)

Herz


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Juni 2009)

Das ist mal ne Geile Spiegel Reflex Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2009)

Das wollte doch jeder schon einmal haben: Eos 1 mit Supertele in Hosentaschengröße


----------



## Air0r (17. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hier eins von mir


 
WAS ist DAS = O


----------



## HeNrY (17. Juni 2009)

Es gibt von den EOS kleine Modellkameras.
Guck mal auf eBay.
Brzeczek poste bitte nur eigene Bilder. Deine sind bisher nur geklaut.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Diesmal sagt mir schonmal das Motiv zu. Die technische Umsetzung überzeugt nicht was aber wohl eher an der verwendeten Technik liegen dürfte.


ja, so denke ich auch. die kamera hat halt schon ihre fast 5Jahre aufm buckel und ist auch schon ein bissl beschädigt.
U.A. war das Objektiv schonm halbwegs schräg/verbogen, die SD-Card ht nen Knall, das Case hat viele Macken und die technik ist halt nicht das beste


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2009)

@nichtraucher91
Bild #1 und #3 gefallen mir am besten.
Kann es sein, dass (so sieht es auf dem ersten aus) dein Objektiv etwas verschmutzt war?!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

Danke.
Ja leider...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (17. Juni 2009)

mal wieder zwei von heute.


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Juni 2009)

Sehr gute Bilder Gunter, beide gefallen mir sehr gut.

Beim zweiten würde ich eventuell etwas mehr vom Bokehhaltigen Teil wegschneiden, um die Echse etwas mehr hervorzuheben 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das erste mit dem Kit aufgenommen worden (?). Die Qualität (sogar bei Offenblende) wift mich immer wieder vom Stuhl


----------



## guntergeh (18. Juni 2009)

Japp, man mag es kaum glauben aber das Kit hat bei mir derzeit noch das beste Abbildungsverhältnis


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Juni 2009)

Wir haben Wanderwoche, 

Ein Bild von heute  

Kritik? 

Ist mit nem Handy gemacht worden.


----------



## guntergeh (18. Juni 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Kritik?


Zu groß. 

Nix besonderes aber mal paar Schnappschüsse vom Flughafen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Juni 2009)

(So jetzt noch mal im richtigen Thema)

Gestern Konzert (war voll geil!)


----------



## guntergeh (18. Juni 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> (So jetzt noch mal im richtigen Thema)
> 
> Gestern Konzert (war voll geil!)



Aha Limp Bizkit...

Irgendwie zieht das an allen vorbei mit der Größe 

Erst einen Eintrag zuvor die Größe kritisiert kommen gleich die nächsten großen bilder rein. Glaub nicht das irgendeiner hier ne Auflösung von über 3000px fährt. Somit muß ich entweder scrollen oder das Bild wird mir auf ein fünftel der größe hier verkleinert angezeigt. Laden muß ich trotzdem die volle KB-Größe.


----------



## fr33zZe (19. Juni 2009)

nette bilder doch wie schon vn gunter bemängelt, zu groß...         ...für 384er "dsl" light


----------



## BamBuchi (19. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## fr33zZe (19. Juni 2009)

könnt ihr alle nicht lesen oder wie??
alter wie mich das gerade annervt...


----------



## xpfreddy (20. Juni 2009)

vor paar Tagen war in Berlin Bildungsstreik...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (20. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> vor paar Tagen war in Berlin Bildungsstreik...



Bitte lade die Fotos direkt im Forum hoch und mit besserer Auflösung. SO hat niemand freude daran.

@Topic: Sorry, werde das nächste mal Verkleinern, versprochen!


----------



## Fransen (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bins mal wieder.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bins mal wieder.



Ne feine Stimmung.


----------



## BamBuchi (20. Juni 2009)

Hier noch mal in großer auflösung , sry, sind die letzten 2. xD

Kritik²? ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Juni 2009)

@ BamBuchi: Rosastisch und Kamera zu niedrig

3 Bilder vom Freitag nach der Schule Kritik erwünscht. Zur Bildgröße einiger User: Ich glaube viele Wissen nicht mal, dass die Bilder so groß sind.


----------



## Oorim (21. Juni 2009)

Ich mach mal wieder imt

London, ein ehemaliges Amt in Darmstadt, Völklinger Hütte, Grube Göttelborn und Bilder aus der Großmarkthalle Frankfurt am Main 

Tschuldigug das es so viele sind


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

uiii da aht aber einer viel Fotographiert  das voletzte sieht so aus wie Treppe in Roundhouse (ne Map von Cod 5)


----------



## Ecle (21. Juni 2009)

Eine Fliege:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Juni 2009)

Die Kompakten fokussieren wie sie wollen ... 

Normalerweise versucht man ja, die Augen scharf zu bekommen, aber wie gesagt, da hast du ja leider keinen Einfluss drauf ^^

Ich muss Lee mal nachmachen und auch mal meine neuen Kopfhörer fotografieren


----------



## Ecle (21. Juni 2009)

Achwas, die Fokussieren doch nicht wie sie wollen. Ich hatte ne Raynox Makrolinse drauf. Die Schärfentiefe ist so verdammt klein, man brauch nur nen Stück wackeln oder ein kleiner Windstoss und die Augen sind nicht mehr im Fokus. Hätte mal auf F8 abblenden sollen, aber bringt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Juni 2009)

Hm. Vielleicht habe ich die Exifs falsch gelesen, was haste denn für eine Kamera benutzt?

Ja, bei solchen Macrogeschichten muss man weit abblenden. F8 wär selbst noch zu wenig , damals als ich mit Retroadapter gearbeitet habe, gings bei F16 erst los . Drunter kann man garnichts erkennen, man muss allerdings auf die Beugungsunschärfe achten.


----------



## Ecle (21. Juni 2009)

Ne Panasonic LX3 hab ich. Abblenden geht nur bis F8, wie bei fast allen Kompakten. Mehr ist aber auch wenig sinnvoll, eben wegen der Beugungsunschärfe.

Iso80
F8
1/125s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar auch nicht perfekt fokussiert, aber ich finde das Bild schon ganz gut. Bei einem Abbildungsmaßstab von 3:1! kann man sich nicht beschweren


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Juni 2009)

Das ist viel besser


----------



## Pffzzhh! (21. Juni 2009)

Wie hast du diesen Fokus hinbekommen? Ich habe die TZ5 und ich würde gerne wissen, welchen Abstand du genommen hast, und was du noch eingestellt hast.


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2009)

Mal ein Schmetterling, der aber nicht mit den anderen Insekten hier mithalten kann...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juni 2009)

Mal was Neues von mir - Nordsee-Urlaub lässt grüßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2009)

Da hat wohl jemand Spaß mit Photomatix? 
Sehr schön


----------



## Fransen (21. Juni 2009)

Bild No.1 ist echt schick!
Die Perspektive und die Farben gefallen mir.

Die D700 hast du aber noch nicht lange, oder?!

/Edit
@xpfreddy
Bild#2 und #4 sind von der Gestaltung her Top.

@Oorim
Wieso fotografierst du im 1ten Bild mit Iso1600, war es so dunkel?! oO
Das Bild mit der Wendeltreppe sagt mir am meisten zu.


----------



## BamBuchi (21. Juni 2009)

Hammer geile Pics Thilo


----------



## guntergeh (21. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal was Neues von mir - Nordsee-Urlaub lässt grüßen.



Ach manno. Ich will auch mit ISO2000 solche Bilder machen  

Und wenn ich mir überleg das du bei dem Leuchtturm bei 10mm ja eigentlich so gut wie davor lagst^^

Aber wirklich tolle Bilder. 1 und 2 sind dabei meine Favs.

@Fransen:
Ich glaub er hat sie schon seit November letzten Jahr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand Spaß mit Photomatix?
> Sehr schön



Bild 2 ist ein waschechtes HDR mit drei Bildern aus einer Belichtungsreihe.  Der Rest: Handarbeit.



Fransen schrieb:


> Bild No.1 ist echt schick!
> Die Perspektive und die Farben gefallen mir.
> Die D700 hast du aber noch nicht lange, oder?!


Danke! Die D700 habe ich seit Ende letzten Jahres.



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Hammer geile Pics Thilo


Danke, das geht runter wie Öl!



guntergeh schrieb:


> Ach manno. Ich will auch mit ISO2000 solche Bilder machen
> Und wenn ich mir überleg das du bei dem Leuchtturm bei 10mm ja eigentlich so gut wie davor lagst^^
> Aber wirklich tolle Bilder. 1 und 2 sind dabei meine Favs.



Waren zwar 10mm, aber DX-Optik an Vollformat-Gehäuse  Also musste ich doch etwas nach hinten ins Gebüsch liegen. Die Leute um mich rum haben sich vermutlich gefragt, was das für ein Bekloppter ist.  Thx fürs Feedback


----------



## guntergeh (22. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Waren zwar 10mm, aber DX-Optik an Vollformat-Gehäuse  Also musste ich doch etwas nach hinten ins Gebüsch liegen. Die Leute um mich rum haben sich vermutlich gefragt, was das für ein Bekloppter ist.  Thx fürs Feedback


Hatte mich schon gefragt ob du dir derweil schon ein neues WW zugelegt hast.

Aber das geht mir auch immer so, wenn man im Stadtzentrum wie nen Marienkäfer aufm Rücken dort liegt und sich alle fragen "Was fotografiert der überhaupt"  Hmm jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Freundin dann einfach weiterläuft und so tut als kennt sie mich nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon gefragt ob du dir derweil schon ein neues WW zugelegt hast.
> 
> Aber das geht mir auch immer so, wenn man im Stadtzentrum wie nen Marienkäfer aufm Rücken dort liegt und sich alle fragen "Was fotografiert der überhaupt"  Hmm jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Freundin dann einfach weiterläuft und so tut als kennt sie mich nicht.



 sehr geil! ich stell mir das grade vor, wie jemand bei uns auf dem Alten Markt liegt und gen Himmel seine DSLR halt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (22. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das ist viel besser



danke 



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Wie hast du diesen Fokus hinbekommen? Ich habe die TZ5 und ich würde gerne wissen, welchen Abstand du genommen hast, und was du noch eingestellt hast.



Fokus hab ich manuell auf unendlich gestellt und dann den Abstand von Kamera zu dem Objekt so angepasst dass es scharf war. Das waren so ca ~5cm. Der Autofokus funktioniert mit dem Makrofilter nicht 100%ig.
Ansonsten war ich halt im A Modus und hab die Blende auf F8 gestellt.
Brennweite war 60mm(KB)


----------



## guntergeh (22. Juni 2009)

*Langeweile*


----------



## Ecle (22. Juni 2009)

So hab auch noch ein Bild. Diesmal bei F2.8 mit 60mm. Hatte aber genug Zeit zum fokussieren 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> *Langeweile*


Me too
deswegen spame ich euch mal wieder mir massenhaft bilder voll 
*duck und weg* *zurück komm, daten eines kumpels angeb* *abhau*


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2009)

@ Thilo:

Leuchtturm Bild 1 und 3 

Nach meiner Irlandreise schlage ich zurück 

Dann gibbets Pics in etwa dieser art.

MfG Pascal


----------



## Bond2602 (22. Juni 2009)

Einmal durch ShiftN durchjagen


----------



## HeNrY (23. Juni 2009)

Nö, wieso, ich find den Eindruck interessant 
Vielleicht noch etwas heller.


----------



## guntergeh (24. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Nö, wieso, ich find den Eindruck interessant
> Vielleicht noch etwas heller.


Finde ich auch.

Schönen Guten Morgen noch an alle. Bin heute mal etwas früher aufgestanden.

Ist nicht perfekt aber für mein ersters richtiges panorama garnicht so schlecht.

Sorry für die Größe aber viel kleiner und dann siehts kacke


----------



## pixelflair (24. Juni 2009)

gunter gefällt mir  fein gearbeitet, schönes Motiv xD

und die größe is ja halb so schlimm bei 400kb   dumm nur wenn man son kleinen minimonitor wie ich hier hab (1024*600  )


----------



## guntergeh (24. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> gunter gefällt mir  fein gearbeitet, schönes Motiv xD
> 
> und die größe is ja halb so schlimm bei 400kb   dumm nur wenn man son kleinen minimonitor wie ich hier hab (1024*600  )



Danke. Bist wohl mitn handy online?


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Juni 2009)

gunter ich find das bild richtig genial! sieht einfach schei** geil aus!


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Danke. Bist wohl mitn handy online?


ne  netbook


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2009)

2Bilder von heut morgen:








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juni 2009)

@ecle: wie so oft schon gesagt, super motiv aber schlechte umsetzung... zu mittig, blütenblätter ungünstig usw.
soll jetzt nicht als meckern rüberkommen sondern als gut gemeinte kritik!
richtig schöne bilder sind hald auch meistens richtig schwer zu machen...


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2009)

Naja zu mittig, weis nich, ich hab nichts dagegen wenn das Motiv mittig ist. Mehr an den Seiten kann vielleicht mal ganz kreativ aussehen, aber hier find ich das nicht unbedingt. Und Blütenblätter ungünstig? Weis nich was du damit meinst...


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juni 2009)

der ausschnitt is wie immer geschmackssache aber grundsätzlich gestaltet sich ein bild angenehmer wenn der fokus nich mittig ist!
bei bild 2 schaun die blütenblätter komisch aus..


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @ Thilo:
> 
> Leuchtturm Bild 1 und 3
> 
> ...



Ich war einfach mal so dreist


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

Hier mal was von mir


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

Das erste Foto entstand am Marktplatz von Krakau (übrigens der Größter auf der Welt !!! ) 

Das zweite ist meine Freundin


----------



## xpfreddy (26. Juni 2009)

@Brzeczek

piękna pogoda w krakowie. kiedy ja byłem tam było chłodno i deszczowo...

Beim zweiten würde ich vll beim nächsten mal den Staub vom Spiegel (?) weg machen.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @Brzeczek
> 
> piękna pogoda w krakowie. kiedy ja byłem tam było chłodno i deszczowo...
> 
> Beim zweiten würde ich vll beim nächsten mal den Staub vom Spiegel (?) weg machen.



Was hat der staub mit dem Spiegel zu tun? Der Spiegel klappt für gewöhnlich weg. Also entweder staub auf dem Sensor oder auf der Linse.

btw. finde ich es schon lustig hier 38MP-Bilder hochzuladen und das nachdem man nun schon seit Seiten darüber diskutiert es auf eine breite von 1000px zu belassen.


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eher an Bilder von dir gedacht, aber ach vergiss es....


----------



## guntergeh (26. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe eher an Bilder von dir gedacht, aber ach vergiss es....



Auch wenn ich dir keine Rechenschaft schuldig bin oder dir irgendwelche Bilder schulde.

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

Air0r schrieb:


> Spiel Dich nicht auf, kleiner.




Ich bin Größer wie du   


@guntergeh

Die Bilder sind nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besser als meine. 

Ich rege mich auch nur so auf weil er sie mit Handy Fotos vergleicht 




@mr_sleeve


Hier Bilder


----------



## Bond2602 (26. Juni 2009)

Nicht streiten, sonst muss ich euch mit nem 1200/5.6 verhauen!


----------



## guntergeh (26. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich rege mich auch nur so auf weil er sie mit Handy Fotos vergleicht



Du regst dich drüber auf das ich sie mit Handy-Fotos vergleiche?

Ich habe damit nur gesagt das es nicht auf die Auflösung ankommt. Die Bilder macht immer noch der, der durch den Sucher schaut.

Zudem frage ich mich warum du dann auch noch mit einem Handybild antwortest?

@Bond

Heb dir aber beim ausholen keinen Bruch mit dem Teil.


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

@guntergeh

Weil es ein Gutes foto ist vom Schwein  und du sagtest ja MP ist nicht alles 


@Bond2602

WTF ??!


@xpfreddy

Naja Kunst liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## guntergeh (26. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @guntergeh
> 
> Weil es ein Gutes foto ist vom Schwein  und du sagtest ja MP ist nicht alles



Für mich wohl eher ein schnappschuss wie ihn ca. 100.000 andere in Deutschland haben.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2009)

Bitte verlegt eure Diskussion doch in diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html

Echt gruselig was hier heute abgeht.  -> gröbster Spam entfernt.


----------



## Bond2602 (26. Juni 2009)

Brzeczek, noch nie eins gesehen  ?


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Juni 2009)

Nicht so ein Rissen Ding  das Wiegt bestimmt 20-30 Kg


----------



## fr33zZe (27. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch mal wieder was für euch:
kritik bitte!


----------



## Lee (27. Juni 2009)

Da ich keine brauchbare Kritik abgeben kann, kann ich leider nur sagen, dass ich sie wahnsinnig gut finde


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe,

die beiden Fotos gefallen mir außerordentlich gut.

Vorgestern war Trainingsauftakt auf Schalke. Das ließ ich mir natürlich nicht nehmen und habe auch direkt den neuen Trainer, Herr Magath, mit abgelichtet. Unter ihn fangen die Spieler jetzt gut an zu schwitzen. Mehr gibbet in meinem Fotoalbum (siehe Profil)


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Juni 2009)

Die letzten 2 Posts = Bilder von Profis


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juni 2009)

Morgen Stund hat Gold im Mund...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (28. Juni 2009)

Was denn beim 2. Bild passiert? Hat die Automatik versagt und warst du im M Modus?


----------



## fr33zZe (28. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keine brauchbare Kritik abgeben kann, kann ich leider nur sagen, dass ich sie wahnsinnig gut finde


&


			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> fr33zZe,
> die beiden Fotos gefallen mir außerordentlich gut.


 &


			
				Brzeczek schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzten 2 Posts = Bilder von Profis



thx! 


@ nichtraucher:
die tiefenunschärfe bei den makros ist geil *auch eine dslr haben will*


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mal 3 Bilder mit meiner Handycam

Edit: und noch 1. Das war in Östereich bei einer langweiligen Wanderung

Un dann noch Thaddäus und ein paar Seerosen, alles mit der Handycam geschossen


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. Juni 2009)

Das erste Bild würde ich noch einer Handycam zuordnen, aber die anderen beiden, vorallem das letzte? Sieht für eine Handycam ziemlich gut aus


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

Danke schön. Was meinste welches Handy ist es?
Du hast 3 Versuche


----------



## Bond2602 (28. Juni 2009)

SAMSUNG SGH-G600

Gewonnen! !

Muss ich aber zustimmen, für eine Handycam sehr gute Bilder. Aber es kommt ja sowieso nur auf den Fotografen an, wie die Bilder werden


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

Du hast 100 Punkte. Woher wusstest du das?

Danke für das ganze Lob


----------



## Bond2602 (28. Juni 2009)

Exif Daten  (es werden ja auch ein paar informationen mit jedem Bild mitgespeichert )

Hätte ich ein Bild, was ich euch zeigen könnte, würde ich es jetzt posten. Leider hab ich keins und es bleibt wiedermal nur bei OT 

€: Und wenn ich schon fröhlich dabei bin, 500ster Post, yay!


----------



## fr33zZe (28. Juni 2009)

ein paar sachen:
1.gute bilder für ne handycam 88gt!
2.anscheinend seid ihr unfähig zu kapieren dass es hier regeln gibt an die man sich halten soll! BILDER NUR MIT MAX 1000 PIXEL BREITE POSTEN!11einself
3.ich hätte bilder bin aber zu faul zum bearbeiten und deswegen gibts an dieser stelle jetzt kein bild.
4.gratz für 0,5k bond!


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine Canon Powershot S3 IS: Kein besonderes Motiv, einfach mal drauf los


----------



## fr33zZe (28. Juni 2009)

sagmal bin ich von lauter idioten umgeben?
88gt les dir mal den post über dir durch und überleg was du und fast alle anderen falsch machst.
das kann doch nicht wahr sein dass man so wtwas nicht kapieren kann...

btt: was älteres von mir
kritik bitte!


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

Das hättest du auch freundlicher sagen können!!!


----------



## Ecle (28. Juni 2009)

Von mir auchnoch ein Bild.
Jetzt kommt warscheinlich wieder "zu mittig" ? 
Ne schon i.O. deine Kritik Freeze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

bissel unscharf, oder?


----------



## Ecle (28. Juni 2009)

Wie willst du das bei so einem 900x600 Bild beurteilen? Stärker schärfen kann mans immer, aber die Auflösung wird dadurch nicht besser und schon garnich bei diesem Mini-Bild.
Das Orginal Bild sieht jedenfalls recht gut aus.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> sagmal bin ich von lauter idioten umgeben?
> 88gt les dir mal den post über dir durch und überleg was du und fast alle anderen falsch machst.
> das kann doch nicht wahr sein dass man so wtwas nicht kapieren kann...


Hinweis am Rande, da du und andere hier ja regelmäßig auf die Bildgröße hinweist bzw. mit anderen darüber diskutiert: Meldet doch einfach entsprechende Beiträge, damit ein Mod diejenigen ermahnen kann, die hier riesengroße Bilder posten, ohne sich über die Regeln zu informieren.

Dann gibts im Thread keine störenden Beiträge dazu, keine Anfeindungen gegen euch und allen ist geholfen. also das nächste mal einfach aufs kleine Warndreieck klicken und den Mods (bitte sachlich und höflich!) sagen, worum es geht. 

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis zu der oft erwünschten Kritik: sowas wie "gefällt mir nicht" oder "ist hässlich"... das ist eine Meinung, keine Kritik. Kritik sollte konstruktiv sein. Was ist an einem Bild gut, was kann man besser machen. Es geht ja nicht darum, den anderen niederzumachen, sondern ihm zu helfen! 

Überhaupt ist es hier unter euch Fotografen in letzter Zeit etwas rauh geworden im Umgang. Warum denn, ist doch nur Spaß und Hobby, oder?
Ich kann euch jederzeit bei Deviantart z.B. ein 15 Jähriges Mädchen raussuchen, dass alle hier gezeigten um Kilometerlängen schlägt, was künstlerisches genie angeht. Aber darum gehts doch hier nicht, oder doch? 

Sorry, musste ich als größtenteils stiller Mitleser und Mitbetrachter der Fotos mal loswerden...


----------



## S_Fischer (29. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Was hat der staub mit dem Spiegel zu tun? Der Spiegel klappt für gewöhnlich weg. Also entweder staub auf dem Sensor oder auf der Linse.
> 
> btw. finde ich es schon lustig hier 38MP-Bilder hochzuladen und das nachdem man nun schon seit Seiten darüber diskutiert es auf eine breite von 1000px zu belassen.


 
ist das nicht egal, ich meine da kommt doch immer die vorschau wo das bild passend zum bildschirm dargestellt wird oder muss bei der vorschau auch das komplette bild vorher runtergelden werden?
Ich kann das nicht einschätzen weil ich mit 24500 surfe also net böse sein wegen der Frage.


@Adrenalize

ist mir auch aufgefallen, danke sehe ich genauso.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Was denn beim 2. Bild passiert? Hat die Automatik versagt und warst du im M Modus?



Glaubt man nicht, aber war gewollt. Ich habe etwas mir der Belichtungszeit rumspielen um einige 'schräge' Sachen zu bekommen.


Ratet doch mal wo ich heute war^^
Letzte Bild: Ratet doch mal was genau da liegt. oder wenigstens wie viel Geld da liegt.
Die Überpro's bitte ich um ein klein wenig Zurückhaltung. kann ja nicht jeder seine Ausrüstung wiedererkennen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (29. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Letzte Bild: Ratet doch mal was genau da liegt. oder wenigstens wie viel Geld da liegt.



Nen 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM und nen 100-400 ?

Also nur die Linsen sind schon rund 3000 Euro.

@S_Fischer: Leider wird die Datei in voller größe geladen und nur verkleinert dargestellt.

@Adrenalize: Ich muß dir Recht geben. Hatte es aber ursprünglich nicht als für so schwierig gehalten seine Bilder auf eine angemessene Größe zu bringen und hier hochzuladen. Selbst wenn ich eine 100 Mbit-Leitung hätte, würde ich wohl keine 2 Mbyte Bilder hier rein laden. Aber ich denke ich werd mich dir anschliessen und hier als stiller Mitleser und Betrachter fungieren.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hinweis am Rande, da du und andere hier ja regelmäßig auf die Bildgröße hinweist bzw. mit anderen darüber diskutiert: Meldet doch einfach entsprechende Beiträge, damit ein Mod diejenigen ermahnen kann, die hier riesengroße Bilder posten, ohne sich über die Regeln zu informieren.
> 
> Dann gibts im Thread keine störenden Beiträge dazu, keine Anfeindungen gegen euch und allen ist geholfen. also das nächste mal einfach aufs kleine Warndreieck klicken und den Mods (bitte sachlich und höflich!) sagen, worum es geht.
> 
> ...




Da hast du absolut recht damit, aber trotzdem gibt es hier 1-2 a die es ja in manchen Punkten anders sehen


----------



## fr33zZe (29. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis am Rande, da du und andere hier ja regelmäßig auf die Bildgröße hinweist bzw. mit anderen darüber diskutiert: Meldet doch einfach entsprechende Beiträge, damit ein Mod diejenigen ermahnen kann, die hier riesengroße Bilder posten, ohne sich über die Regeln zu informieren.
> 
> Dann gibts im Thread keine störenden Beiträge dazu, keine Anfeindungen gegen euch und allen ist geholfen. also das nächste mal einfach aufs kleine Warndreieck klicken und den Mods (bitte sachlich und höflich!) sagen, worum es geht.
> 
> ...


1.Das mit den mods werd ich machen
2.Das mit der kritik geht hier sowieso oft unter.. aber wenn wer schreibt dass das bild "hässlich" ist beweist er ja sein eigenes unvermögen
3.der thread soll ja durch *konstruktive* kritik hobbyfotografen helfen besser zu werden (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?!)


			
				8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du auch freundlicher sagen können!!!


ich nehm mich wie gesagt in zukunft zurück und werd solche regelverstöße den mods melden. das "idiot" musst du leider so hinnehmen weil das wirklich nicht sehr intelligent war was du getan hast. les dir mal die letzten paar seiten durch und zähl mal wie oft  das mit der bildgröße (nicht nur von mir!) erwähnt wurde. wird dir jetzt klar warum ich so unfreundlich war?


			
				Ecle schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir auchnoch ein Bild.
> Jetzt kommt warscheinlich wieder "zu mittig" ?
> Ne schon i.O. deine Kritik Freeze


ich finde bei diesem bild passt der ausschnitt sogar sehr gut!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Nen 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM und nen 100-400 ?
> 
> Also nur die Linsen sind schon rund 3000 Euro.



Na und die Kamera's? 
Ich bin, je nachdem welches Objektiv (70-200mm) ich nahm, auf 6046€ oder 6776€ gekommen... da bin ich abgeklappt. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (29. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Na und die Kamera's?
> Ich bin, je nachdem welches Objektiv (70-200mm) ich nahm, auf 6046€ oder 6776€ gekommen... da bin ich abgeklappt.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Bei der vorderen vielleicht ne EOS 40D oder 50D?

Ist aus dieser Ansicht schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

Die Vordere (mit dem 70-200mm) ist eine 5D Mark II und die hintere Cam (mit dem 100-400mm) eine 50D. 
Ich hab iwo unter den ~1600 Bildern von Gestern ein Bild von der 5D zusammen mit dem Trageband auf dem das auch noch mal steht. 
Ich finde es schon krass... 6000€ nur für die Cams und der hatte noch ein paar Sachen mehr im Koffer... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juni 2009)

Die vordere ist eine EOS 1D Mark irgendwas. (#E#, nee, kann nicht sein, hat ja ein Programmrad...)
So, und nun btt!
Nächster Post kein Bild --> Verwarnung 
Im Anhang, Testbilder der neuen Linse (28mm/2.8 von 1987)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

Wie bekommst du die Exif in das Bild so rein?

Hab noch mal ein Biuld der 5D mit angehangen

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (29. Juni 2009)

PCTFlux // Uploads, Downloads, Images and more
Bilder müssen bei 3:2 breiter als 1200px sein, und bei 2:3 höher als 600px.
Warum der keine GeLis drauf hat...

Nette Mitzieher übrigens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

Danke, hat auch ewig gedauert bis mal ein Bild gut wurde...
Was ich viel geiler finde ist, dass scheinbar niemand gemerkt hat, dass ich zweimal den selben Mitzieher hochgeladen habe^^



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

Ich stelle vor :

Mein neues Boot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Ecle (30. Juni 2009)

Das weitwinkeligere Bild gefällt mir deutlich besser.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juni 2009)

Schickes Bild und schicker Dampfer. Ist das eine alte 90 Ft. Sunseeker?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Erste auch besser. Das liegt aber mehr daran, dass auf dem zweiten Bild 'störende Objekte' sind. 

PS.: Geile Cam  hab ich auch noch hier liegen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

Mal ein neues Werk von mir.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

Oh ja doch hat was.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (2. Juli 2009)

Die Sperre ist genial


----------



## Fransen (2. Juli 2009)

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## dungeon192 (2. Juli 2009)

eines meiner besten Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um einen Technics SL-1210M5G


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Farbgebung und Tiefenunschärfe. Man spürt die Atmosphäre.

Anbei noch ein "Nackenbrecher". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (2. Juli 2009)

super foto thilo! respekt!


----------



## xpfreddy (2. Juli 2009)

@Thilo Sehr schöne Idee. Aber Bearbeitung ist viel zu hart -mMn


----------



## dungeon192 (2. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbgebung und Tiefenunschärfe. Man spürt die Atmosphäre.
> 
> Anbei noch ein "Nackenbrecher".



danke

ein schickes habe ich neulich noch gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juli 2009)

Mal was von gestern.
400D @ 28mm


----------



## xpfreddy (4. Juli 2009)

.....


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Juli 2009)

schöne bilder ihr drei!


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder, die Perspektiven sind super ausgewählt!

Der, der errät was ich bei diesem Bild vergessen habe, bekommt 100 virtuelle Gummipunkte.


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2009)

Den Weißabgleich?


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Den Weißabgleich?



Nene, ist nichts von der technischen Seite.


----------



## dungeon192 (4. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, die Perspektiven sind super ausgewählt!
> 
> Der, der errät was ich bei diesem Bild vergessen habe, bekommt 100 virtuelle Gummipunkte.




in die Linse zu gucken, anstatt in die Lichtquelle


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2009)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> in die Linse zu gucken, anstatt in die Lichtquelle



Mensch, und ich dachte es wäre so tragisch meine Sehhilfe nicht rausgenommen zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @Thilo Sehr schöne Idee. Aber Bearbeitung ist viel zu hart -mMn



Danke. Ist halt Geschmackssache, wie immer in der Fotografie. Als SW-Fan (habe mir mal Deine Flickr-Bilder angesehen) kann ich Deine Reaktion natürlich verstehen. Da Du außerdem Berlin-Fan zu sein scheinst, hier mal was in SW und in Berlin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2009)

@Thilo und Freddy

Echt klasse Aufnahmen, die ihr macht 

Da wir keinen Objektiv Bilderthread haben, dachte ich es könnte vielleicht hier rein passen. Bitte nicht hauen, weil es so simple Dinge sind die ich Fotographiere. Ich kann halt noch nicht so viel 

Sind meine beiden Lieblingslinsen


----------



## xpfreddy (4. Juli 2009)

hehe. Naja Berlin Fan ist vll etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn man in Berlin wohnt, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die meisten Fotos hier entstehen. Ich weiss ein Foto aus Nürnberg würde jetzt passen .

bzgl deinem Foto: klasse gemacht. Sehr gute Komposition und gute S/W Umwandlung. Einziger Kritikpunkt: die Halos an den Gebäuden stören etwas. Sie enstehen meistens durch zu viel clarity in PS. 

Übrigens: hab vor längerer Zeit ein ähnliches Foto gemacht. Jedoch finde ich deins vor allem wegen der besser gewählten Komposition eindrucksvoller. Meins schaut etwas überladen aus: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3574/3322624785_e88534c33f_o.jpg 

@Lee ah stimmt, es gab ja hier noch einen Pentaxianer. Ist ja fasst schon ein Exot hier, nachdem ich auch bei den "Bösen" gelandet bin. Das 35er und das 28-75 sind auf jedenfall sehr schöne Optiken. Das 35er finde ich für eine FB sehr universell, da man mit ihr auch echte Makros machen kann. Zudem ist das Bokeh recht gut und außerdem ist das Objektiv sehr kompakt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

Kein Kommentar 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Juli 2009)

zwei von irland und eins von grad...
und nichtraucher zu deinem bild muss man wirklich nichts mehr sagen -_-



kritik bitte!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

Das war aber nicht ich 
Ich finde die Ruine auf dem letzten Bild toll.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (5. Juli 2009)

@Nichtraucher
Yeah.

@fr33zZe
Mir gefällt das zweite gut, beim dritten säuft irgendwie das Gras ab.

@Lee
Klasse Licht-/Farbverlauf.

@Thilo
Schönes Bild.
-etwas mehr Kontrast vielleicht. (für meinen Geschmack)


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

So, gestern abend in hamburg.ausm auto, deswegen auch die punkte auf bild eins, dreckiege scheibe


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Juli 2009)

So Leute ich sitze grad schön im Urlaub an der Nordsee mit nem Lappi am Wlan hotspot und schreibe euch.

Habt bitte ein Nachsehen mit mir, dass ich auf diesem grässlichen Bildschirm, dessen Gammawert ich schon ins Nirwana prügeln muss, um eine annäherd neutrale Farbwiedergabe zu erhalten, eure Bilder nicht beurteilen kann, zudem weil ich grad noch im Akkubetrieb fahre und da ist ja nun wirklich nichts mehr zu erkennen (Bildschirmhelligkeit) . Das werde ich nachholen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Ich hab schonmal ein paar Bildchen, ich hoffe nicht das die allzu schrecklich sind, wie gesagt, ich kanns nicht beurteilen, Gammawert und so 

Wenn ihr diese kommentiert, werde ich es höchstwahrscheinlich erst in 1-2 Tagen lesen, nur das ihr wisst 

Bald kommen noch vieeeele dazu (ich hoffe ihr haltet das aus)


----------



## Fransen (6. Juli 2009)

Carolinensiel?!


----------



## pixelflair (6. Juli 2009)

Ja da ist er *mal für ihn antwort*


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Juli 2009)

Jo Fransen, da bin ich . Warst du da auch schonmal? 

Danke Sky 


Ein paar hab ich noch, fein selektiert aus mitlerweile über 700 Bildern 

Aber die Tage werden es noch mehr  *bloemfontein nachmach* (nicht falsch verstehen )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ein paar hab ich noch, fein selektiert aus mitlerweile über 700 Bildern
> 
> Aber die Tage werden es noch mehr  *bloemfontein nachmach* (nicht falsch verstehen )




Ich schaffe locker 1600 Bilder am Tag^^
Meine 300D hat grade ihren 830'sten Ordner angefangen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (7. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Jo Fransen, da bin ich . Warst du da auch schonmal?



Jo, vor 2.Jahren mal ne Woche.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Jo Fransen, da bin ich . Warst du da auch schonmal?
> 
> Danke Sky
> 
> ...


 mach mich doch fertig
ne, ich werde nicht mehr so "spamen", da meine cam leicht kaputt ist
bilder ausm urlaub habe ich trotzdem es gibt ja immernoch den Vater mit der Olympus FE-290
Die bilder sind nicht immer die besten, ads weiß ich selbst, aber ich muss ja auch was ausm urlaub in kellenhusen zeigen können*duck und weg*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2009)

Bild drei, vier, acht und zehn sehen gut aus.
Beim Ersten ist der Unschärfen-Effekt nicht ganz ausgeprägt. Zwei, sechs und elf sind langweilig. Bei Bild fünf hast du scheinbar mit den AF-Punkt falsch gezielt. Auf dem siebenten stört die Sonne, zu hell. Am Neunten stört mich irgendwas, ich weiss nur nicht was...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bild drei, vier, acht und zehn sehen gut aus.
> Beim Ersten ist der Unschärfen-Effekt nicht ganz ausgeprägt. Zwei, sechs und elf sind langweilig. Bei Bild fünf hast du scheinbar mit den AF-Punkt falsch gezielt. Auf dem siebenten stört die Sonne, zu hell. Am Neunten stört mich irgendwas, ich weiss nur nicht was...
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


also, beim 9. kommt das, was ich abbilden wollte, n'mlich das von der abendsonne angestrahlte segelboot net so gut rueber.
bei einigen maengel, die du meintest, kann es daran liegen, das mir die kamera tu wenige einstellmoeglichkeiten hat, oder ich damit einfach net so gut umgehen kann, naja auf jeden fall besser als mein vater


----------



## eightcore (7. Juli 2009)

Ab morgen könnt ihr wuch wieder über meine Bilder lustig machen, da meine EOS 1000D ankommt.


----------



## eightcore (8. Juli 2009)

So, meine Cam ist angekommen.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. Juli 2009)

das letzte find ich richtig gut
welche filter hast du da verwendet? (ich gehe davon aus dass du ps benutzt)


----------



## Klutten (8. Juli 2009)

@ eightcore

Du postest hier Bilder mit wirklich toller Atmosphäre. Was mir persönlich nicht so gut gefällt, ist die starke Bearbeitung und die dadurch sehr grobkörnigen Bilder. Ich denke aber, dass du wohl genau diesen künstlichen Effekt bevorzugst, oder?


----------



## eightcore (8. Juli 2009)

@fr33zZe
Ich benutze weder PS noch einen Filter. Ich habe die EOS 1000D mit mitgeliefertem Objekt. Ich verstehe leider kaum was von Fotografie, aber anscheinend habe ich das Gefühl dafür, was gut aussieht.



Klutten schrieb:


> @ eightcore
> 
> Du postest hier Bilder mit wirklich toller Atmosphäre. Was mir persönlich nicht so gut gefällt, ist die starke Bearbeitung und die dadurch sehr grobkörnigen Bilder. Ich denke aber, dass du wohl genau diesen künstlichen Effekt bevorzugst, oder?



Danke erstmal! Die Körner stammen eigentlich vom ISO 1600, aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Effekt. Ich mache keine Fotos, ich mache Bilder.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass die Körner teilweise trotzdem beim Bearbeiten entstehen. 

Edit 2: Wie kann man bei der EOS 1000D eine Reihenaufnahmen mit verschiedenen AVs einstellen?


----------



## Fransen (9. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema ISO1600.
Mein altes Handy (W800i) macht dauerhaft solche Bilder.

Anbei ein Beispielbild:

@eightcore
Das letzte Bild gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## eightcore (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe noch zwei.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Juli 2009)

Das 2 Bild ist Hammer... 


Gruß

Achja, schöne Katze 

Das Bild enstand an der Burg "Eltz" ^^


Edit: Sry, nächstes mal benutz ich änder Button


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin heute ein wenig im haus rum gerannt^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Juli 2009)

@ eightcore: Komm schon, welche Effekte benutzt du? Das kann doch niemals so aus deiner Kamera rauskommen


----------



## fr33zZe (10. Juli 2009)

bambuchi das bild hat potential! vllt ein bisschen bearbeiten? (auf die größe weise ich nen mod hin)

nichtraucher: gute arbeit; gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.

// anbei meine version von bambuchis bild
   is jetz nichts besonderes aber um längen besser, wie ich finde


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> nichtraucher: gute arbeit; gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.



Danke 




fr33zZe schrieb:


> // anbei meine version von bambuchis bild
> is jetz nichts besonderes aber um längen besser, wie ich finde



Von unten nach oben wird Es schlechter. Oben wird das Grün einfach zu stark.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## eightcore (10. Juli 2009)

@ heizungsrohr:
Ich benutze Microsoft Picture It! Foto Premium 10 und mache ein dunkles, ein normales und ein helles Bild daraus und mache aus den drei Bildern ein Pseudo-HDR-Bild mit Photomatix.

Copyright by eightcore

PS.: Weiss jemand, wie man bei der EOS 1000D Serienfotos mit verschiedenen AV-Werten hinkriegt?​


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2009)

Menü -> einmal nach rechts ->AEB und "set".

Dann nur noch auswählen wie weit du belichten möchtest.


----------



## eightcore (10. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Juli 2009)

Einfach die chromatischen Abberationen (das Violette) entfernen.


----------



## fr33zZe (11. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Von unten nach oben wird Es schlechter. Oben wird das Grün einfach zu stark.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91




sry aber bei dem ausgangsmaterial
das foto wurde mit nem nokia n73 geschossen (stimmts oder hab ich recht bambuchi?) und ist verwackelt
ich hätts natürlich besser gemacht


----------



## eightcore (11. Juli 2009)

So, die letzte Veröffentlichung vor meinem Ausflug nach Berlin...


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Juli 2009)

Jo en N73^^


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juli 2009)

neue Fotos, mal wieder mit meiner Handycam


----------



## Ecle (12. Juli 2009)

Zum ersten mal eine Libelle erwischt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (12. Juli 2009)

.....


----------



## Lee (12. Juli 2009)

@Ecle

Klasse getroffen 

@gunter
Interessant 

Ich war mal ein wenig verrückt


----------



## guntergeh (12. Juli 2009)

.........


----------



## Ecle (13. Juli 2009)

Schöne B&W Umsetzung guntergeh
Nen Schmetterling:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Schöne B&W Umsetzung guntergeh
> Nen Schmetterling:
> [BIld]



Haste weit rangezoomt oder konntest so nahe ran?

heute abend kann ich auch mal wieder nen paar bilder posten


----------



## Ecle (13. Juli 2009)

Konnte recht nah ran. 48mm (KB) ist ja auch eher Normalbrennweite


----------



## Bond2602 (13. Juli 2009)

Anscheinend wurde mein Post gelöscht, verständlicherweise. (*sry an den zuständigen Mod *)

Also nochmal @ gunter: Sehr schöne Bilder, das SW passt sehr schön zum Motiv/Model.

@ Ecle: Schön getroffen , kannst du da noch croppen oder hast dus schon?


----------



## Ecle (13. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurde mein Post gelöscht, verständlicherweise. (*sry an den zuständigen Mod *)


Wurde gelöscht? Ich dachte schon es ist wieder ein Post verschwunden 



Bond2602 schrieb:


> @ Ecle: Schön getroffen , kannst du da noch croppen oder hast dus schon?


Danke. Nein ist noch nicht gecroppt. Aber könnt ich noch machen.


----------



## guntergeh (13. Juli 2009)

Fortsetzung....


----------



## Oliver (14. Juli 2009)

Damits nicht so lang wird, gibt's nur Thumbnails.


----------



## Fransen (15. Juli 2009)

Das HDR der Bench-Session sieht echt komisch aus.xD
Erinnert mich an ganz andere Dinge...

Die Bilder der Lampignons gefallen mir gut, darf ich an dem ersten evtl. etwas herumpfuschen?!


----------



## Oliver (15. Juli 2009)

Hab's noch einmal besser getroffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab letzte Nacht noch etwas herumexperimentiert. Die Bilder davon lade ich heute Abend hoch. Ist zwar einiges sehr experimentell und teilweise work in progress, aber vielleicht gefällt's dem ein oder anderen ja trotzdem.

Fransen. Klar kannste an dem Bild rumpfuschen.


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man,  sieht das Bild krank geil aus.. oO


----------



## eightcore (15. Juli 2009)

So, ich war in Berlin Teil 1.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Juli 2009)

Das 2. sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (15. Juli 2009)

@eightcore: Ich mag deine Bilder, die Motive wiederholen sich zwar ab und zu, aber ich liebe diese Effekte richtig eingesetzt.


----------



## eightcore (15. Juli 2009)

Das zweite ist auch das einzige echte HDR-Bild, jedenfalls von Teil 1...


----------



## Lee (15. Juli 2009)

Teilweise finde ich die Effekte einfach nur noch übertrieben...


----------



## pixelflair (15. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich mal wieder "normale" Bilder hier posten und nicht son extrem bearbeitetes Zeug ;D

Entstanden bei einem Spaziergang durch nen Schlosspark


----------



## eightcore (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, ich denke, es steigt mir langsam zu Kopfe. Ich versuche jetzt, den Schwerpunkt auf etwas aussagende Bilder zu richten. Trotzdem habe ich noch die letzten guten Bilder in diesem Stil aussortiert.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (15. Juli 2009)

Das vorletzte Bild hätte mir sehr gut gefallen, wenn der Fokus nicht nur einen kleinen Bereich in der Mitte scharfgestellt hätte. Etwas mehr vom Ganzen gefiele mir besser ...


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal wieder "normale" Bilder hier posten und nicht son extrem bearbeitetes Zeug ;D
> 
> Entstanden bei einem Spaziergang durch nen Schlosspark



Das Bild von deiner Freundin ist ganz ok.
Der optische Kontrast zwischen Rock und Top gefällt mir.
Allerdings kommt das Gesicht zu schattig daher.

Ich denke mal dass das Bild spontan entstanden ist?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ Thilo
 sieht klasse aus


----------



## pixelflair (15. Juli 2009)

und zum 2. mal ne antwort schreiben 

ne das Foto war schon geplant.. nur grad als sie da gehockt hatte kam die sonne wieder raus  und da ich weder über nen externen Blitz noch über Reflektoren verfüge kam der Schatten dann zu Stande 

anbei noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> und zum 2. mal ne Antwort schreiben
> 
> ne das Foto war schon geplant.. nur grad als sie da gehockt hatte kam die sonne wieder raus  und da ich weder über nen externen Blitz noch über Reflektoren verfüge kam der Schatten dann zu Stande
> 
> anbei noch ein paar Fotos




Bild 1 + 2:
Sag ihr mal sie soll 
Ich hab fast das Gefühl dass sie da en bissele schlechte Laune hat. Der Mund wirkt so zugekniffen

Bild 2:
Was für ne Blende und wie viel mm Brennweite? Stehen leider keine EXIFs zur Verfügung (bei 1 und 2) / Mir hätte es gefallen, wenn der Hintergrund noch ein Tick unschärfer wäre

Bild 3:
Gutes Motiv. Weiter weg und mehr Brennweite um den Hintergrund noch unschärfer zu machen um deine Freundin weiter "herauszuheben"?

MfG Pascal


----------



## pixelflair (15. Juli 2009)

yappi.. kaufste mir das passende objektiv? hab halt leider ne oly e410.. da sind gute objektive teuer :'(  aber ich spare für ne d90... mal sehen wann das was wird 

Bild2 @58mm bei f/4,4
Bild1 @70mm bei f/4,7

und Bild 3 ist bei 14mm gemacht  konnte leider nicht weiter nach hinten, weil das an einem schloss aufgenommen ist und da hinter mir dann gemäuer ist  Und hab leider kein 25mm 1,8 oder so ;D


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> yappi.. kaufste mir das passende objektiv? hab halt leider ne oly e410.. da sind gute objektive teuer :'(  aber ich spare für ne d90... mal sehen wann das was wird



Ne sorry, kann ich dir leider nicht kaufen. Bei mir stehen genug Ausgaben an in nächster Zeit (Irlandurlaub).
Beim Fotohändler nach ner D80 als Auslaufmodell kucken? Oder noch ein Stück warten bis die D90 günstiger ist?

Nikon D80 Body(Gehäuse),Garantie bis Dez2010,mit 4GB-SD bei eBay.de: (endet 19.07.09 19:08:42 MESZ)





sky2k4 schrieb:


> Bild2 @58mm bei f/4,4
> Bild1 @70mm bei f/4,7
> 
> und Bild 3 ist bei 14mm gemacht  konnte leider nicht weiter nach hinten, weil das an einem schloss aufgenommen ist und da hinter mir dann gemäuer ist  Und hab leider kein 25mm 1,8 oder so ;D



Hab gedacht, da es ein Außenareal ist, das da noch Platz gewesen wäre.
Kannst ja nicht die Mauer einreisen


----------



## pixelflair (15. Juli 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne sorry, kann ich dir leider nicht kaufen. Bei mir stehen genug Ausgaben an in nächster Zeit (Irlandurlaub).
> Beim Fotohändler nach ner D80 als Auslaufmodell kucken? Oder noch ein Stück warten bis die D90 günstiger ist?
> 
> Nikon D80 Body(Gehäuse),Garantie bis Dez2010,mit 4GB-SD bei eBay.de: (endet 19.07.09 19:08:42 MESZ)
> ...



naja mir fehlt sogar dafür im moment das geld ;D und das gute is hätte halt vom kumpel für extreme fälle sein equiment zum ausleihen auch mal zur verfügung 
(50mm 1,8 / 28-70mm 2,8 und noch paar  , Sb600 Blitz )

und verliebt hab ich mich in die cam  naja mal sehen wann es soweit ist.. nun aber btt xD


----------



## Fransen (15. Juli 2009)

So, mal was neues.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2009)

@ guntergeh: Saugeile SW-Portraits, großes Kino!

@ eightcore: teilweise etwas heftiger Einsatz von HDR/HDR-Fakes/Topaz-Labs-Plugins (you named it). Einige Bilder finde ich echt genial, vor allem die Schwarz-Weißen.

Hier mal was Reduziertes von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Juli 2009)

Schlagt mich, aber die sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hell


----------



## Fransen (15. Juli 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Schlagt mich, aber die sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hell



Teils, Teils.
Ich finde Bild#1 ist sehr gut, aber Bild#2 ist mir ein bisschen zu leer und detailarm.

Wie hast du bei Bild#1 die Wolken so schön herausgearbeitet?!
->oder ist es sogar ooc?!


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Juli 2009)

Hab auch mal die Wolken geknipst (und leicht hervorgehoben ) Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## guntergeh (15. Juli 2009)

Danke Thilo.
Finde beide toll. Besonders das zweite hat nen interessanten Schnitt 

So das letzte der Reihe.


----------



## Oliver (16. Juli 2009)

Die angesprochenen experimentellen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die angesprochenen experimentellen Bilder:


Das erste ist echt hammer, sieht richtig toll aus, das 2. auch, aber das 3......iiiiiii. Ne, awas, wirklich toll gemacht


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Juli 2009)

Jaja, ein wenig die Haut weichzeichnen und man sieht viel jünger aus  Hast du das Letzte mit Photoshop gemacht?


----------



## guntergeh (16. Juli 2009)

Mir persönlich viel zu weich. Bei männlichen Portraits finde ich weichgezeichnete Haut eh nicht so pralle. Eher das Gegenteil noch bissl Kontrast rein.

Wäre toll wenn man den vorherigen Post zitiert und dann wenigstens die Bilder rauslöscht.  Bin schon so nicht der Fan davon die Bilder direkt einzufügen (da ich die dann zwangsweise laden muss) und wenn sie dann gleich doppelt drin sind machts den Thread nur unnötig lang.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Teils, Teils.
> Ich finde Bild#1 ist sehr gut, aber Bild#2 ist mir ein bisschen zu leer und detailarm. Wie hast du bei Bild#1 die Wolken so schön herausgearbeitet?!
> ->oder ist es sogar ooc?!



Bei meiner Vollformat-DSRL bleibt immer ziemlich viel Detail drin. Etwas Tiefen/Lichter, dann sieht das schon so aus. 



guntergeh schrieb:


> Danke Thilo.
> Finde beide toll. Besonders das zweite hat nen interessanten Schnitt



Danke, Du hast das Konzept erkannt.


----------



## guntergeh (17. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke, Du hast das Konzept erkannt.


Sie erzählen. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## eightcore (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe wieder ein paar neue Pics. Vom Stil her finde ich sie schon interessanter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2009)

SO, nun eine Auswahl an BIldern aus dem Miniatur WUnderland Hamburg.
Leider kann man keine abselut perfekten bilder machen, das man ständig irgendwie angerempelt wird und man z.B bei nachaud´fnahmen durch die längere belichtungszeit deutlich sieht, das die lampen blau sind nachts.
Ich hoffe, ich habe wenigstens etwas getroffen


----------



## eightcore (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen, die Bilder noch zubearbeiten, denn roh kann ich mit denen nichts anfangen! Ausserdem zerstört das direkte Blitzlicht die Atmosphäre.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juli 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> SO, nun eine Auswahl an BIldern aus dem Miniatur WUnderland Hamburg.
> Leider kann man keine abselut perfekten bilder machen, das man ständig irgendwie angerempelt wird und man z.B bei nachaud´fnahmen durch die längere belichtungszeit deutlich sieht, das die lampen blau sind nachts.
> Ich hoffe, ich habe wenigstens etwas getroffen



kleiner Tipp: 
geh mit Stativ rein. Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer funktioniert. Ohne laufen dir die Leute einfach durch's Bild usw., aber mit machen die meisten doch einen Bogen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (18. Juli 2009)

Ein Bild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juli 2009)

mag niemand etwas zu meinen Bildern sagen?!

@Ecle 
Das bild hat irgendwie nicht's... bis auf die Wolken,die schauen cool aus.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mag niemand etwas zu meinen Bildern sagen?!
> 
> @Ecle
> Das bild hat irgendwie nicht's... bis auf die Wolken,die schauen cool aus.
> ...



Nagut 

Also ich finde die Bilder nicht sooo interessant. Lediglich Bild 5 finde ich vom Blickwinkel und Fokus ganz nett.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Juli 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder was...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juli 2009)

Die Beleuchtung des dritten Bildes finde ich Hammer!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (18. Juli 2009)

Eine Muschel vor der Nordsee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Juli 2009)

Sehr ausdrucksvolles Bild wie ich finde!


----------



## fr33zZe (18. Juli 2009)

aber ein bisschen zu mittig...
trotzdem gut!^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Juli 2009)

Hab mal ein bisschen mit Tone Mapping rumgespielt, jaja ich weiß, VIEL zu hart bearbeitet


----------



## HeNrY (18. Juli 2009)

@gunter und Thilo:
Herrlich, einfach nur herrlich.
Ich trau mich schon gar nichts mehr hier einzustellen... 

Im Gehen entstanden... war ziemlich diesig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer kleinen Rundfahrt gemacht. (Kappeln)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:

Ebenso gehen und diesig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen, die Bilder noch zubearbeiten, denn roh kann ich mit denen nichts anfangen! Ausserdem zerstört das direkte Blitzlicht die Atmosphäre.


mit bearbeiten habe ich es nicht so 
Ich machen bei Photosnap immer Farbtontrennung und bei wasser, die Option wasser. manchmal verstelle ich auch ein bissl was mit helligkeit und farben, aber eig. nur größe ändern

so, ein bild von meinem vater, was iczh persönlich gut gelungen finde.
hat er beim Formel1 Wochenende geschossen

@HeNrY: Kappeln von wo aus jhast du das foto gemacht? von der seite mit den anlegern der fischer?


----------



## HeNrY (19. Juli 2009)

Vom Anleger des Aussichtsschiffes aus - also bei dieser "Restaurantmeile"


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Vom Anleger des Aussichtsschiffes aus - also bei dieser "Restaurantmeile"


ja, dann weiß ich nu wo
bilder habe ich auch aus kappeln, die sind aber nicht so gut


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juli 2009)

zweimal unser neuer Mitbewohner 

und einmal noch nen altes bild von mir


----------



## Oliver (19. Juli 2009)

Einmal weitestgehend Original und einmal bearbeitet. Die Farben sind im Original schon recht gut. Diese künstlich aufzubrezeln hat's nicht so wirklich gebracht.


----------



## Fransen (19. Juli 2009)

Starke Bilder. Gefallen mir richtig gut.
Evtl. könnte man bei dem Bild in Farbe, per Color-Key, noch willkürlich einen Stuhl auswählen und so noch einen weiteren Eyecatcher setzen?!

So ungefähr:
-ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Oliver (19. Juli 2009)

Ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Hier noch was vom Rasen:


----------



## BamBuchi (19. Juli 2009)

Es war so ein geiles Stadion..


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2009)

*Bumble Bee*

Freitag wieder Zeit zum fotografieren gehabt.
Hab die Kamera für nen Kumpel von mir geschwungen 

Seine Band hat 10jähriges Jubiläum und ist bei nem Open Air im Ort aufgetreten.


----------



## Oliver (19. Juli 2009)

Zu Zweit eine Partie mit 3 Toren hat seine Zeit gedauert ^^


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Zu Zweit eine Partie mit 3 Toren hat seine Zeit gedauert ^^



Der Kicker macht aber einen extrem langen Eindruck.
Steht ein Spiegel dahinter?


----------



## Oliver (19. Juli 2009)

Nope, der ist echt so lang:


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Hier noch was vom Rasen:


Schleichste wieder bei mir vor der Haustür rum?!?


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nope, der ist echt so lang:



Was ist das für ein Brocken 

Das doppelte oder dreifache von nem normalen Kicker? (in der Länge)

Mit wie vielen Leuten kann man da dran spielen?

Das wäre das geilste für ne Party


----------



## Oliver (19. Juli 2009)

So langsam finde ich Gefallen an der Fotografie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (19. Juli 2009)

Wenn man mit ner D3 arbeiten darf, ist das auch verständlich


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Juli 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Wenn man mit ner D3 arbeiten darf, ist das auch verständlich



Würde ich auch so sehen 

Aber trotzdem, schöne Bilder Olli


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Juli 2009)

@guntergeh



Das Bild(#2050) passt richtig zur Aktuellen Wirtschafts Lage  Ist aber wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2009)

Heir auch mal wieder eins von mir.
Aufgenommen mit einer Nikon Coolpix L16
Abends im Wald am 15.07.09


----------



## Ecle (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Juli 2009)

schönes bild jarafi, aber bitte max. 1000px.


ich bins schon leid...


ecle: sry das bild fällt eher unter "schnapschuss" als digital-art/imaging; find ich nicht so besonders. vllt noch ein bisschen aufmotzen? dann wirds möglicherweise besser...


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juli 2009)

ja tut mir leid, ab jetzt nur noch unter 1000


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juli 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> schönes bild jarafi, aber bitte max. 1000px.
> 
> 
> ich bins schon leid...
> ...




ich würd eher sagen ecle is nen schönes bild auhc von der nähe und dem ausdruck des fisches 

bei jarafi seh ich nichts besonderes dran


----------



## fr33zZe (21. Juli 2009)

gerade in berlin...


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juli 2009)

Das Bild von dir fr33zze gefällt mir 

Hie rmal noch ein Distefalter von vorne , heute auch in der richtigen größe


----------



## guntergeh (21. Juli 2009)

Muß da sky2k4 zustimmen.

Finde den Fisch ganz gut, kann aber mit dem Jarafi nicht viel anfangen.

Bei dem aus Berlin ist die Bea nicht so mein Geschmack. Ist mir etwas zu unrealistisch.

Den Falter finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## stabilox (21. Juli 2009)

Habe seit gestern einen Gast auf dem Balkon. Durch den kaputten Flügel, war er leicht wieder zu erkennen.


----------



## eightcore (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde diese zwei Bilder gelungen:


----------



## Ecle (21. Juli 2009)

Das erste sieht nicht unbedingt gut aus.
Viel zu starker Kontrast, die Lichter sind ausgefressen. Das Rot ist viel zu stark und die paar Striche, die im Schärfebereich sind, sind stark Artefaktbehaftet


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juli 2009)

Muss Ecle zustimmen...


hier zwei vom heutigen abend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wasserskifahrer in der Abendsonne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freundin auf einer Brücke


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar Schnappschüsse von der Wetter Situation im Moment.
Bilder sind durch Zufall entstanden, es ist immer noch Dunkel und blitzt.
Glaube die Welte geht so langsam unter


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juli 2009)

Muss das Bild nich verstehen oder? xD


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2009)

War ein bisschen falsch xD


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch mit dem zweiten nich wirklich was anfangen.. handybild + iwelche dunklen wolken oO hat nich viel mit DI zu tun


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2009)

Warum nehm ich immer die flaschen Bilder o.O ?

Kein Handybild

Eine Pentax Optio30
Mit Altem Monitor als Stativ


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Juli 2009)

das hier ist ein Handy Bild


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juli 2009)

88gt.. da find ich deins aber schöner als die von nulch


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2009)

Wird bei mir Zeit für ne vernünftige Cam.....
Kann ich mir das als Hintergrundbild runterladen?


----------



## pixelflair (22. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wird bei mir Zeit für ne vernünftige Cam.....
> Kann ich mir das als Hintergrundbild runterladen?



Welches Bild meinst du?

so ich scheiß nun mal auf doppelthreads 

Es heißt Doppelpost, aber egal  - sowas gibt es hier aber trotzdem nicht!


----------



## guntergeh (22. Juli 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Blitzfotos sind.

Sind aber schon bissl älter.


----------



## Ecle (22. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Freundin auf einer Brücke



Deine Freudin ist nicht ganz scharf geworden. Ich vermute mal der AF saß nicht richtig


----------



## pixelflair (22. Juli 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Deine Freudin ist nicht ganz scharf geworden. Ich vermute mal der AF saß nicht richtig



jo is mir au schon aufgefallen  lag wohl an dem gegenlicht... (tiefstehnde Sonne  )


----------



## Falk (23. Juli 2009)

Mal was aus dem Urlaub - Spanien, der Sonnenschirm steht in Tarifa und die Boote liegen in Cadiz:


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2009)

das 2. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## HeNrY (23. Juli 2009)

Wie auch schon woanders 
Falk, das zweite ist gut


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2009)

@ Falk: Ich würde etwas den goldenen Schnitt im Auge behalten, aber ansonsten very nice.

Hier mal eines meiner der ersten Bilder mit zwei Belichtungen. Barcelona, 2006, Casa Mila.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (24. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> @ Falk: Ich würde etwas den goldenen Schnitt im Auge behalten, aber ansonsten very nice.
> 
> Hier mal eines meiner der ersten Bilder mit zwei Belichtungen. Barcelona, 2006, Casa Mila.



Hattest du schonmal  Gaaaaanz am Anfang in diesem Thread.

Macht aber nix, ich schau es mir immer wieder gerne an. Finde das sehr genial.

10mm?


----------



## HeNrY (24. Juli 2009)

Es kippt 
Aber echt cool


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hattest du schonmal  Gaaaaanz am Anfang in diesem Thread.
> 
> Macht aber nix, ich schau es mir immer wieder gerne an. Finde das sehr genial.
> 
> 10mm?



Du hast Recht, aber das Bild habe ich noch mal überarbeitet. 

10mm mit Bildkreiseinengung von 15mm


----------



## guntergeh (24. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, aber das Bild habe ich noch mal überarbeitet.
> 
> 10mm mit Bildkreiseinengung von 15mm



Schon gesehen das da nochmal PS4 am Werk war 

Aber ist echt klasse geworden. 

Sieht sicher auch bei Nacht interessant aus. Scheint ja beleuchtet zu sein das Ganze.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ein wenig Postkartenromantik eingefangen.
Der erste Urlaub mit der S6500.


----------



## pixelflair (24. Juli 2009)

schön eingefangen Cordon Blue.. eh Schnitzel 

hab mal heute kleines Shooting mit meiner Hamsterfrau gemacht ;D gar nich so leicht die viecher bei scheiß lichtverhältnissen einzufangen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

AUF DER HERDPLATTE?! ahhh sehr geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (24. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> AUF DER HERDPLATTE?! ahhh sehr geil!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



ja  weil die spiegelt so schön ;D


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> schön eingefangen Cordon Blue.. eh Schnitzel



Ich schwör auch das ich die beiden nicht ins Wasser geschmissen habe.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hab mal heute kleines Shooting mit meiner Hamsterfrau gemacht ;D gar nich so leicht die viecher bei scheiß lichtverhältnissen einzufangen



Ganz süß der Vierbeiner.
Das zweite Bild erinnert mich vom Blick irgendwie an Scrat 
Kucken beide so drollig





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (25. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie häng ich zur Zeit am SW


----------



## Bond2602 (25. Juli 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Irgendwie häng ich zur Zeit am SW



Dann kommt nicht so raus das unsere 450D ´ne scheiß Dynamik hat  

Sehr schöne Bilder gunter, die Kinder sind gute Models


----------



## guntergeh (25. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Dann kommt nicht so raus das unsere 450D ´ne scheiß Dynamik hat
> 
> Sehr schöne Bilder gunter, die Kinder sind gute Models



Danke. Ich finde das ist auch sehr Objektivabhängig. Das Kit mach ich inzwischen eigentlich nur noch sehr sehr ungern drauf.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juli 2009)

Ja,die Kinderfotos sind wirklich gut geworden.
Sehr ausdrucksstark.
Meine schneiden meistens nur Grimassen wenn sie mitkriegen das sie Fotografiert werden.

Ich hab hier noch zwei Mehrbeiner aus dem Urlaub im Angebot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Juli 2009)

Die Spinne gefällt mir gut, man erkennt ja sogar ihre Augen


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juli 2009)

sehr gute arbeit schnitzel!
bei dem schmetterling hätte ich vllt noch einen widescreen-auschnitt gewählt (gibts da nen fachbegriff dafür?!)



hab hier was neues aus berlin

1. bundestag
2. jüdisches museum
3. - 5. ohne erklärung^^

bitte um kritik!


----------



## HeNrY (25. Juli 2009)

Aus der Location vom zweiten kann man noch viel rausholen


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juli 2009)

ich weiss aber ich hatte nicht viel zeit und ne schlechte cam...

//oder meinst du durch bearbeitung? wenn ja dann kannst du mir vllt auch verraten wie?! (ich hab hier ps-cs3 und n laptoptouchpad^^)


----------



## HeNrY (25. Juli 2009)

Nee, nich Bearbeitung.


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juli 2009)

ok.
mit ner dslr wärs besser geworden...
aber ich hab ja kein geld^^

anbei eins von der mauer


----------



## HeNrY (25. Juli 2009)

Ich meine die Perspektive im Ganzen


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Juli 2009)

ich habs aus verschiedenen perspektiven gemacht aber iwie nicht besser hingekriegt.. )-:


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juli 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> sehr gute arbeit schnitzel!


Danke


fr33zZe schrieb:


> bei dem schmetterling hätte ich vllt noch einen widescreen-auschnitt gewählt (gibts da nen fachbegriff dafür?!)


Ist halt out of the Cam,nur ein wenig auf Forentaugliche Größe gebracht.


fr33zZe schrieb:


> ok.
> mit ner dslr wärs besser geworden...



Genau da ist eben nicht der Fall.
Von der eigentlichen Bildqualität haben DSLR's sicherlich Vorteile.
Mit dem richtigen Blick für's Motiv reicht aber unter Umständen auch ein Handy um ein gutes (im Sinne von Ausdrucksstark) Foto zu machen.
Ich hab ja auch gerade erst angefangen mich intensiver mit Fotografie zu beschäftigen 
und ein ums andere mal erfahren wie sehr sich die Realität und die Wirkung auf dem Bild unterscheiden.

Da hilft halt nur üben ,üben ,üben.

*Edit:*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe locker 1600 Bilder am Tag^^
> Meine 300D hat grade ihren 830'sten Ordner angefangen
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Da bin ich beim Durchforsten drauf gestoßen.
Wenn ich mal vorraus setze das auch bei euch der Tag 24 Stunden hat und für
schlafen, essen, soziale Kontakte und dergleichen die Hälfte der Zeit Sinnlos vergeudet wird
sind das nach Adam Riese 1600 Fotos in 720 Minuten.
Macht also durchschnittlich jede Minute 2,2222 Fotos.
Das macht doch keinen Spaß mehr,oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da bin ich beim Durchforsten drauf gestoßen.
> Wenn ich mal vorraus setze das auch bei euch der Tag 24 Stunden hat und für
> schlafen, essen, soziale Kontakte und dergleichen die Hälfte der Zeit Sinnlos vergeudet wird
> sind das nach Adam Riese 1600 Fotos in 720 Minuten.
> ...



das war ein Tag auf dem tegel'er Airport mit einem Spotter...
von 8-20 Uhr waren wir da...
und ja so gegen 17 Uhr wurde es doof, aber auch nur weil kaum was los war auf dem Airport. Gegen 18 Uhr ging es dann wieder los.

Im Anhang mal ich, ganz romantisch im Sonnenuntergang 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (26. Juli 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da bin ich beim Durchforsten drauf gestoßen.
> Wenn ich mal vorraus setze das auch bei euch der Tag 24 Stunden hat und für
> schlafen, essen, soziale Kontakte und dergleichen die Hälfte der Zeit Sinnlos vergeudet wird
> sind das nach Adam Riese 1600 Fotos in 720 Minuten.
> ...



Als ich vor ein paar Wochen ein Panorama des Sonnenaufgangs hier reingestellt habe hatte ich ungefähr 400 Bilder gemacht. Gedauert hat das ganze rund 1 Stunde. Ein paar Wochen zuvor. Frankfurt Flughafen: hab mich rund 45 Minuten auf der Terasse aufgehalten = ~350 Bilder.

Ist also durchaus möglich  Obwohl da auch viel Mist bei raus kommt.

So. Aber nun bitte wieder B2T


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juli 2009)

Gut,unter diesen Voraussetzungen liegt der Fall etwas anders.
Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das jemand an einem ganz normalen Ausflugs- oder Urlaubstag 1600 Fotos macht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte großes Glück, ich konnte ein Makroshot von nem Schmetterling machen  

Ich finde es sehr schick: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch ein Bild von vorn?


----------



## eightcore (26. Juli 2009)

@ Fr3@k:

Wenn es nicht so mittig wäre, würde es noch viel besser aussehen! 

Ich versuchs auch wieder mal.


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juli 2009)

1. und 3. gefallen mir. Das dritte vielleicht etwas drehen 
HDR to B/W?
P.S.
Ich mag keine Colorkeys  (Das funktionierte nur bei Schindlers Liste)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Bild von vorn?



Leider nein, hab die gelegenheit genutzt um überhaupt brauchbare Fotos zu machen (während der Arbeit  )



eightcore schrieb:


> @ Fr3@k:
> 
> Wenn es nicht so mittig wäre, würde es noch viel besser aussehen!
> 
> Ich versuchs auch wieder mal.



Naja ich bin froh überhaupt das Tier so nah in die Linse bekommen zu haben, und ich wollte ja gerade das Vieh im Makro-Modus haben um soviele Details wie möglich zu sehen. 

Nen Stativ habe ich natürlich auf Arbeit auch net ^^


----------



## eightcore (26. Juli 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> 1. und 3. gefallen mir. Das dritte vielleicht etwas drehen
> HDR to B/W?
> P.S.
> Ich mag keine Colorkeys  (Das funktionierte nur bei Schindlers Liste)



Das dritte ist kein HDR-Bild. Diese zwei schon.


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juli 2009)

par Fotos von meinen RC Car börnner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: besucht mal den  RC Modellbau Thema in der Rumpelkammer da gibs noch mehr zu sehen^^ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/59601-rc-modellbau-hobby.html


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Das dritte ist kein HDR-Bild. Diese zwei schon.


Irgendwie erinnert mich das erste an The RIng
Aber trotzdem:  gute BIlder



superman1989 schrieb:


> par Fotos von meinen RC Car börnner
> 
> 
> ps: besucht mal den  RC Modellbau Thema in der Rumpelkammer da gibs noch mehr zu sehen^^
> ...


Nete Karre gut zur sshow gestellt
den Thread guck ich mir mal an.


----------



## pixelflair (27. Juli 2009)

Altes zeug ;D ausm März oder so ;D

Komm leider iwie kaum noch zum shooten bzw. krieg keine schönen dinge vor die Linse


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Da jetzt endlich mein K800i von einer Canon Eos 1000D abgelöst wurde, werdet ihr hier hoffentlich öfter Bilder von mir sehen.

Hier mal mein Töchterchen


----------



## Ecle (30. Juli 2009)

Das erste ist unscharf (zu weit vorne fokussiert). Aber sonst nette Bilder


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Hab die Cam ja auch erst seit gestern^^ Da muss ich noch viiiel lernen


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Hab die Cam ja auch erst seit gestern^^ Da muss ich noch viiiel lernen


für die ersten bilder ist das doch schon gut, so finde ich
es ist ja schließlich noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen, nicht war.
süße tochter hast du


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Hier nochmal was von meiner Tochter^^
Meine Frau hat das Bild gemacht und ich habe es bearbeitet^^
Die Kleine ist übrigens normalerweise ein Sonnenschein, die sieht da nur so aus Irgendwas auf dem Boden hat sie fasziniert, deswegen guckt sie nach unten^^


----------



## pixelflair (1. August 2009)

Du lässt deine Tochter auffer Straße sitzen? 

https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1625099/Nacht/panonachthuette_ShiftN.jpg

Würde zwar auch bei Panorama reinpassen  aber egal 
 Ist das Stahlwerk der Salzgitter AG


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Das ist ein Parkplatz gewesen^^ Da fährt kam mal einer lang^^
Übrigens sehr geiles Bild


----------



## pixelflair (1. August 2009)

danke ;D war aber schon lebensgefährlich  sone 4 spurige straße 

war ja au nurn witz


----------



## Brzeczek (1. August 2009)

@sky2k4


Sehr Schönnes Panorama Foto


----------



## Air0r (1. August 2009)

Karre


----------



## pixelflair (1. August 2009)

@Airor.. find ich pers. zu hell und WW passt da nich iwie xD


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Wieso, ist doch wie ein professionelles Werbebild Solltest du mit WW VW gemeint haben, das ist ein Ford Galaxy


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch wie ein professionelles Werbebild Solltest du mit WW VW gemeint haben, das ist ein Ford Galaxy



WW = Weitwinkel

Weitwinkelobjektiv ? Wikipedia


----------



## pixelflair (1. August 2009)

WW nich VW 

ich finds zu hell  also wenn schon tiefgarage oder so dann so: 

Bild ist nicht von mir gemacht sondern ausm dslr forum und dient nur der illustration  (LINK zum DSLR Forum)


----------



## Ecle (1. August 2009)

Mal ein Makro Bild mit Blitz 

Raynox MSN-202 + Olympus FL36




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (2. August 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> WW nich VW
> 
> ich finds zu hell  also wenn schon tiefgarage oder so dann so:
> 
> Bild ist nicht von mir gemacht sondern ausm dslr forum und dient nur der illustration  (LINK zum DSLR Forum)



Is mir zu wenig freigestellt 
Mein Bild: Zu hell? Na klar. Hab manuell 2 Blenden überbelichtet. Bild ist genau so geworden wie ich wollte, hell und steril


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Ich habe mir die gleiche auch vor ein paar Tagen gekauft^^
Und ein Tipp vorneweg, du musst dir unbedingt das Objektiv Canon EF 75-300mm 1:4-5.6 III dazu kaufen! Damit habe ich bisher die schönsten Bilder gemacht. Z.B. die im Anhang.


----------



## Ecle (2. August 2009)

Wirklich schön sind die nicht. Das erste ist völlig verwackelt.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

War ja auch ein Schnappschuss aus der Hüfte. Stativ und alles mögliche andere muss ich mir erst noch kaufen, erstmal geht mein ganzes Budget aber in meinen Mod^^


----------



## Ecle (2. August 2009)

Mit deiner Spiegelreflex wirst du doch wohl nicht verwackelte Bilder hinbekommen. Das ist ja sogar bei Tageslicht. Da brauch man kein Stativ auch mit der Brennweite nicht. Alles eine Frage der Blende und ISO Stufe.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Der Vogel war locker 30-40 Meter weit weg und ich musste stark zoomen. Da ist das wohl selbst bei sehr ruhiger Hand kaum besser hinzubekommen. Und näher wollte ich nicht ran, damit der nicht weg fliegt.


----------



## Ecle (2. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, es ist eine Frage der Einstellung von Blende und ISO. Da Spiegelreflex durch den Sensor recht wenig rauschen kannste die ISO locker auf 800 erhöhen. Da dürfteste eine sehr schnelle Belichtungszeit haben, dass kann keiner mehr verwackeln.
Kannst ja mal deine Exifs posten.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Du, ich bin TOTALER Anfänger Momentan fotografiere ich die verschiedensten Motive mehrere Male. Immer mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen, und danach entscheide ich welches mir am Besten gefällt, der Rest wird gelöscht. Ich will jetzt zu einem Kurs gehen, da werde ich bestimmt einiges lernen und Canon selber bietet ja auch viele Infos, wie man die Bilder besser hinbekommt. Das muss ich wirklich alles noch lernen. Und z.B. die Bilder unten waren zwei meiner ersten, dafür finde ich sie richtig gut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (2. August 2009)

Ok, find ich gut das du dich dafür interresierst und auch noch was lernen willst


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. August 2009)

@ nyso: Beim Ersten hättest du etwas weiter hinten scharfstellen sollen. Nur so als Tipp


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2009)

Kommentare erwünscht 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Also der Apfel sieht absolut nicht lecker aus, aber die Kirsche ist zum anbeißen^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

So zurück ausm Urlaub und mal schnell die Sammlung von 1.000 Bildern durchgescrollt.

Kamera ist eine HP Photosmart M525, Bilder nicht bearbeitet (fürs Erste)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

Das letzte ist genial


----------



## pixelflair (3. August 2009)

Bilder an sich schön  nur kippen die so saumäßig


----------



## Ecle (3. August 2009)

Kater:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (3. August 2009)

So, gestern auf einem Linkin Park Konzert gewesen. Die Videos mit meiner Panasonic TZ5 sind zwar besser, aber ein paar coole Fotos kamen auch raus

Bilder zu breit


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Bilder an sich schön  nur kippen die so saumäßig



Was genau meinst du damit? Ich bin da noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger was Fotografie angeht.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Ich bin da noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger was Fotografie angeht.


Er meint, dass bei den Bildern von dir mit Horizont selber nicht waagerecht ist, sondern links höher als rechts oder umgekehrt, das nennt man Kippen. gibts auch bei Senkrechten Linien wie z.b. bei Häusern, wenn diese auf einem Bild nicht senkrecht sind, wirkt das Haus schief wie der Turm von Pisa.

Manchmal kann sowas auch originell aussehen, z.b. ein Wolkenkratzer, der auf den Betrachter zu fallen scheint (), aber in den meisten fällen wirkt es halt, als konnte der Fotograf sein Gerät nicht gerade halten.

Ist aber kein Beinbruch, mit etwas Übung wird das schon. Die Motivauswahl von dir ist jedenfalls nicht übel. 

@Pffzzhh!
Tolle Konzertfotos. Warst du so nah dran oder hattest du ein großes Tele.
solche Fotos sind ja nicht einfach, wenig Licht, bewegende Lichter, viel Bewegung um einen herum...jedenfalls tolle Motive.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (3. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Pffzzhh!
> Tolle Konzertfotos. Warst du so nah dran oder hattest du ein großes Tele.
> solche Fotos sind ja nicht einfach, wenig Licht, bewegende Lichter, viel Bewegung um einen herum...jedenfalls tolle Motive.



Danke! Ich war ungefähr 50m entfernt, und habe nur meine Lumix benutzt. Die hat 10x optischen Zoom, hat gerade noch gereicht. Ich habe das erste mal auf Risiko fast nur die IA (Intelligente Automatik) benutzt und lediglich den Blitz ausgestellt (was ich dort auch den anderen Deppen um mich herum sagen wollte), und ich muss sagen, dass die Ergebnisse echt genial geworden sind. Natürlich sind viele leicht unscharf da verwackelt aber für 280mm in einer tobenden Menge ziemlich gut wie ich finde

EDIT:
Hier kann man die Entfernung besser abschätzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Danke! Ich war ungefähr 50m entfernt, und habe nur meine Lumix benutzt. Die hat 10x optischen Zoom, hat gerade noch gereicht. Ich habe das erste mal auf Risiko fast nur die IA (Intelligente Automatik) benutzt und lediglich den Blitz ausgestellt (was ich dort auch den anderen Deppen um mich herum sagen wollte), und ich muss sagen, dass die Ergebnisse echt genial geworden sind. Natürlich sind viele leicht unscharf da verwackelt aber für 280mm in einer tobenden Menge ziemlich gut wie ich finde
> 
> EDIT:
> Hier kann man die Entfernung besser abschätzen:
> [BILD]



Schöne Bilder vom Konzert besonders, weil ich LP-Fan bin
wie wars?
das erste bild ist für mich aber iwie net LP


----------



## Pffzzhh! (3. August 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder vom Konzert besonders, weil ich LP-Fan bin
> wie wars?
> das erste bild ist für mich aber iwie net LP



Das war Chesters Soloprojekt, da hat er gegen Ende noch drei Lieder mit seiner neuen Band gespielt. Konzert war super, hatte aber ein paar Wehrmutstropfen:
Getränke super teuer
Abfahrt sehr stressig, weil verstopft
Keine Zugabe, kaum Interaktion mit dem Publikum

Um den Thread fortzuführen, noch ein lustiges Bild; man beachte, dass der junde Mann sich bei der langen Belichtungszeit nicht bewegt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (3. August 2009)

Lightpainting ftw 

Bist du dann wie bekloppt mittm Handy durch den Raum gerannt? 

Versuch doch beim nächsten mal ein Muster da rein zu bringen


----------



## Pffzzhh! (3. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Lightpainting ftw
> 
> Bist du dann wie bekloppt mittm Handy durch den Raum gerannt?
> 
> Versuch doch beim nächsten mal ein Muster da rein zu bringen



Nein, ich bin mit einer Taschenlampe wie bekloppt durch den Raum gerannt 

Inspiriert haben mich Aufnahmen eines Kumpels, der bspw. Ein Kamehameha etc. gezeichnet hat.

Wenn ich mal etwas Zeit habe, werde ich versuchen, mal was "künstlerisch wertvolles" mit diesen Lichtspielen hinzubekommen. Dieser Abend war  dafür schon etwas weit ...

Sorry, finde gerade kein Foto, beim nächsten Mal, versprochen!


----------



## Demcy (3. August 2009)

Mal meine ersten versuche mit der neuen Cam ...  

Hey Bond ( aka Tim) Ich habe es getan ich habe mir eine gekauft  

Und das ist dabei rum gekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. August 2009)

Hab auch mal ein wenig mit Licht gemalt  Bei dem 2. Bild darf man völlig frei interpretieren 

Edit: Hab nochmal ein Anderes angehängt.
Edit2: Noch ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## Bond2602 (3. August 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Mal meine ersten versuche mit der neuen Cam ...
> 
> Hey Bond ( aka Tim) Ich habe es getan ich habe mir eine gekauft



Sehr gut, ne 1000D. Ich tippe im Doppelkit mit den 55-250 IS, wegen 114 mm Brennweite? 

Ich hoffe du hast nicht zuviel bezahlt 

Das Foto ist auch nice! Wir müssen dann nurnoch üben, nichtmehr die Automatiken zu benutzen, aber das wird schon 

Möge der Verschluss lange leben 




			
				heizungsrohr schrieb:
			
		

> "Bei dem 2. Bild darf man völlig frei interpretieren "


----------



## guntergeh (5. August 2009)

Vom Wochenende.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Er meint, dass bei den Bildern von dir mit Horizont selber nicht waagerecht ist, sondern links höher als rechts oder umgekehrt, das nennt man Kippen.



Ja, das mit dem kippen
Ich nenn das sonst immer schief o.ä.
Naja, auf jedne Fall hab ich nicht unbedingt die ruhigste Hand und dann ohne Stativ und Sucher auf einem relativ leuchtschwachen 1,8 Zoll Display den Horizont ausmachen ist gar nicht so einfach^^ Bei den Gegenlicht Fotos sieht man auf dem Display eigentlich nix mehr :-/

Vielleicht kann ich da mit der Bearbeitung noch ein bisschen was drehen.


----------



## HeNrY (5. August 2009)

@guntergeh
Herrlich 
Die Fotoalben werden sicherlich wunderbar


----------



## eightcore (5. August 2009)

Ich habe letzte Woche auch Lightpainting versucht. Habe aber noch andere Bilder gemacht...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (5. August 2009)

@eichtcore: Ich weiß nicht, was ich sagen soll außer: Klasse! Bitte gib mir etwas von deinem Talent ab 
Nein quatsch; Jemand sagte mal: Talent ist etwas Glück und 10.000 Stunden Arbeit. Also werde ich weiter üben!


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. August 2009)

holla, Eightcore lässts krachen  Die Bilder gefallen mir ziemlich gut, weiter so


----------



## Jackhammer (5. August 2009)

Die ersten 2 wochen in der DSLR-Welt sind rum, hier eine kleine auswahl......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffen sie gefallen, Kritik erwünscht


----------



## eightcore (5. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. 

@Jackhammer:
Sehr gute Bilder! Ich denke, dass du vorher schon etwas Zeit mit anderen Kameras vertrieben hast. 
Ich bin übrigens drei Wochen in der DSLR-Welt (und seit zweieinhalb Wochen in der Informatik-Branche ).


----------



## Ecle (5. August 2009)

Nochmal ein Makro.
Raynox MSN-202 + Olympus FL-36




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. August 2009)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> Hoffen sie gefallen, Kritik erwünscht


also mir gefallen sie gut, nichts revolutionär Neues, aber schöne Motive und gut umgesetzt. 
Das Hundeporträit gefällt mir einen Tick besser als die Katze, wohl weil es vom Aufbau her pfiffiger ist und der Fokus mehr auf den Augen sitzt, bei der Katze wohl eher auf der Nasenspitze.

@eightcore: Auch schöne Bilder, da gefällt mir auch das mit der Katze sehr gut!


----------



## stabilox (5. August 2009)

Neulich am Gartenteich...


----------



## Demcy (6. August 2009)

Der Schmetterling ist geil ... Ich mag sowas !


----------



## scor (6. August 2009)

Hier mal was von mir, finde das Bild iwie lustig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. August 2009)

Ich hab hier noch was kleines grünes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (6. August 2009)

Mit Brot kann ich auch dienen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (6. August 2009)

Nettes Bild, aber für meinen Geschmack eindeutig zu hell belichtet. Und bitte nächstes Mal nicht so stark komprimieren, alles voll mit JPG Artefakten.


----------



## scor (6. August 2009)

Wen meinst du jetzt? 
Brotbilder FTW


----------



## Ecle (6. August 2009)

Ne Schnitzel mein ich, wollt grad editieren...


----------



## Invain (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich ein bisschen mehr mit der (vielleicht bald meiner ) Lumix FZ20 meines Vaters. Zufrieden für den Anfang bin ich mit meinen Künsten allerdings nicht, vor allem auch was Ausbeute an guten Bildern angeht.

Daher im Anhang drei Bilder (Blüten, einfaches Motiv eben, nichts aufregendes) zu denen ich mir Kritik wünschen würde. Auch was die Platzierung der Objekte angeht. Bild 2 ist mit f2,8, Bild 3 mit f8 geknipst. Einmal eher links, einmal eher rechts platziert. Was wirkt denn besser in diesem Fall? RAW aufnahmen sind nicht möglich, JPEG Artefakte sicherlich genügend vorhanden ...


----------



## Ecle (6. August 2009)

Das mit f2,8 wirkt besser, da mehr freigestellt.


----------



## Jarafi (7. August 2009)

Interessante Blume, gefällt mir


----------



## eightcore (7. August 2009)

Das zweite Brotbild find ich nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe, dass auch meine heutigen Bilder interessant sind.

Noch zu dem Sprichwort mit dem Talent: Ich denke es sind nicht 1000 Stunden, sondern eher 1/60 Sekunde. 
Schade, dass ich vergass, den sechzehnhunderter rauszunehmen...


----------



## Jarafi (7. August 2009)

Die gefallen mir alle super besonders die Wasserspritzer, herrlich, nur das dritte is geil vond er IDee aber verrauscht


----------



## guntergeh (7. August 2009)

So...

@eightcore: Mir sind sie immer zu sehr bearbeitet. Ist mir too much...


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2009)

Wie kriegst du das hin das sie sich immer so natürlich benimmt?
Wirklich top.


----------



## guntergeh (8. August 2009)

Darfst sie nicht so drauf aufmerksam machen. Sie sind es aber schon gewohnt wenn ich Fotos mache. Schaun mich kurz an und dann machen wieder weiter bei dem was sie zuvor getan haben. Ab und zu posen sie aber auch mal.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2009)

Also nur lang genug auf die Nerven gehen bis sie dich ignoriert.


----------



## xpfreddy (8. August 2009)

wo wir grad bei Portraits sind.. 

Demo am 16. Mai in Berlin


----------



## nyso (8. August 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA Sone Fratze muss man auch erstmal hinbekommen

Portrait kann ich aber auch^^
Das Bild ist eigentlich unbearbeitet, nur ein paar Krümel habe ich entfernt^^


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2009)

Sowas habe ich auch noch im Archiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2009)

Hab noch nen Schnappschuss aus Taiwan gefunden. Leider nur im Vorbeilaufen fotografiert, die Szenerie hatte noch einiges an Potenzial =/


----------



## eightcore (8. August 2009)

Auf ein Neues...


----------



## nyso (8. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Motive, besonders dieser "glühende" Schlüssel hat es mir angetan^^ Aber Bild 1 umd 2 sind ziemlich verrauscht.


----------



## eightcore (8. August 2009)

Das Rauschen kommt durch die Bearbeitung.


----------



## guntergeh (8. August 2009)

mal noch eins...


----------



## Zoon (8. August 2009)

Ein paar schicke Kisten. 

Das Letzte noch zum Thema "Zufallstreffer"


----------



## eightcore (9. August 2009)

Das letzte Bild ist geil...
Ich versteh bei meiner 1000D eines nicht: Wenn ich Fotos im CR2-Format machen will, macht die Cam immer zwei Bilder, ein JPEG und ein CR2, wobei das CR2-Pic nur eine Auflösung von 1936 x 1288 Pixeln hat. Warum macht sie plötzlich zwei Bilder und warum ist das RAW-Bild nicht in zehn Millionen Pixeln aufgelöst?


----------



## Jackhammer (9. August 2009)

Hab gestern auch was schickes abgelichtet, ein Buick Le Sabre von 1960




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

eightcore, du kannst doch einstellen das in JPEG, RAW oder beiden fotografiert wird. Und bei mir sind die CR2-Dateien auch mit 10MP. Die brauchen dann 2-3mal so viel Speicherplatz wie die JPEGs.


----------



## eightcore (9. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> eightcore, du kannst doch einstellen das in JPEG, RAW oder beiden fotografiert wird. Und bei mir sind die CR2-Dateien auch mit 10MP. Die brauchen dann 2-3mal so viel Speicherplatz wie die JPEGs.



Also ich konvertiere die RAWs mit Irfanview. Anscheinend wird bei diesem Vorgang die Auflösung reduziert. Gibt es ein anderes Prog, um die Pics in ein anderes Windows-freundliches Format zu konvertieren?


----------



## Ecle (9. August 2009)

Ist das dein Ernst? Du "entwickelst" die Bilder mit Irfan View? Das ist doch kein Raw Entwickler. Der konvertiert die mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen und da hast kaum Einfluss auf das Bild.
Lightroom von Adobe, Raw Therapee, Silkypix usw. das sind richtige Raw Konverter. Musst dich mal informieren.
Mit Irfan View kannste es gleich lassen, dann kannste auch JPG benutzen


----------



## eightcore (9. August 2009)

Für Lightroom muss man Adresse usw. angeben, RAW Therapee findet keine Bilder und SILKYPIX kann sie nicht speichern. Wo ist das Problem?

Edit: SILKYPIX erkennt meine CR2-Bilder auch nicht.
Edit 2: Und schon funktionierts. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ecle (9. August 2009)

Obwohl Silkypix nicht der beste ist, gibt zwar viele Einstellungen, aber von der Schärfe und dem Democaising ist er nicht der beste. Was für Canon jetzt gut ist weis ich nicht. Musst dich mal informieren.


----------



## Ecle (9. August 2009)

Um mal vom Offtopic wieder abzukommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. August 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Um mal vom Offtopic wieder abzukommen



Schade, dass das Ohr etwas angeschnitten ist. Die linke Hälfte würde ich noch etwas aufhellen. Sonst sehr schön


----------



## Ecle (9. August 2009)

3:2 Hochformat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. August 2009)

Mmhhhhh,ich find's zu Dunkel.
Und wirklich ne Botschaft sehe ich auch nicht drin.


----------



## nyso (10. August 2009)

Vorhin gabs ein paar Straßen weiter mal wieder ein Feuerwerk, da musste ich natürlich aus dem Fenster knipsen Die Bilder sind komplett unbearbeitet, lediglich verkleinert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wulffi (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mich euer User "Pffzzhh!" auf die Idee gebracht hat hier ein paar meiner Fotos hochzuladen, werde ich damit auch gleich mal beginnen.

Ort: Schweden
Datum: Juli 2009
Kamera: Canon EOS 450D
Nachbearbeitung: keine!
Resize: von 4272x2848 auf 1024x683

Daten zu den Fotos:
IMG_8458: 70mm --- 1/125sek. --- Tamron AF70-300 F/4-5.6
IMG_8412: 70mm --- 1/200sek. --- Tamron AF70-300 F/4-5.6
IMG_8371: 34mm --- 1/200sek. --- Canon EF 18-55
IMG_8377: 21mm --- 1/160sek. --- Canon EF 18-55

Ich habe noch viele weitere Bilder, aber man muss ja erstmal anfangen


----------



## BamBuchi (11. August 2009)

Wieso Laden den die Bilder den letzer Zeit solange bis die aufgebaut sind ?


----------



## xpfreddy (11. August 2009)

Harley Davidson days in Berlin.


----------



## Bond2602 (11. August 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wieso Laden den die Bilder den letzer Zeit solange bis die aufgebaut sind ?



Weil bestimmte Nutzer ihre Nachtbilder als img einfügen und diese auf 400-877 kb belassen 

Sry Nyso, das musste sein . Du kannst aber ruhig bei der Quali bissl zurückfahren. Je nachdem was für ein Programm du benutzt, kannste zb. bei Photoshop ruhig auf 9 oder 10 gehen, das reicht. Bei der Größe sieht man da überhaupt keinen Unterschied .


----------



## nyso (11. August 2009)

Und was soll daran schlimm sein? Bei mir läd es fix^^ Hab die bisher mit Photoshop auf 900-600 verkleinert und dann mit 12 als JPEG gespeichert. Dann speichere ich das in Zukunft mit 10 wenn euch das lieber ist


----------



## Pffzzhh! (11. August 2009)

@Wulffi: Willkommen! Ich finde die Bilder klasse, aber das weißt du ja bereits. Die ersten beiden kippen, würde ich sagen


----------



## superman1989 (11. August 2009)

mal ein Bild  von meinen Elektrischen RC - Car 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier gibst mehr Bilder vom Car        http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/59601-rc-modellbau-hobby-9.html#post1024983


----------



## Demcy (11. August 2009)

Mal zwei impressionen von der Cranger Kirmes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. August 2009)

Mir gefallen die 2 Bilder sehr gut

Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit meinem neuen Handy, Kritik erwünscht

sorry für doppelpost^^


----------



## eightcore (13. August 2009)

Neues von mir.


----------



## guntergeh (15. August 2009)

London...


----------



## eightcore (15. August 2009)

Sehr geil.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Ist das von der Siegessäule runter?


----------



## eightcore (16. August 2009)

Jep.

[Ohne dies wäre der Text zu kurz]


----------



## guntergeh (16. August 2009)

Hyde Park - London


----------



## Ecle (16. August 2009)

Schmetterling:

Bild zu breit


----------



## scor (17. August 2009)

Bild zu breit


----------



## pixelflair (17. August 2009)

Seit langem das beste Bild hier @scor


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

Jep, sehr geil.
aber bitte die Breite auf 900px anpassen, das sprengt gerade meinen Bildschirm


----------



## scor (17. August 2009)

Oh Sorry 
Das nächste ist in 900 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (17. August 2009)

Ihr mit euren kleinen Bildschirmen immer Für meinen war die Größe genau richtig^^ Übrigens echt geile Bilder scor 

Hier mal ein unbearbeitetes Bild vom essen Man sieht das es jedes Mal eine kleine Sauerei ist


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

ja ich hatte mir letzt Woche auch einen Full HD von LG geholt.
Aber ich werf ihn an und hab so einen weißen Fleck in der Mitte des Screens, so 15*10cm. Man sieht ihn nur bei dunklem bild, also Boote, in Filmen bei Nacht etc. Ich hab ihn trotzdem einschicken lassen, schließlich hab ich für ein funktionierendes Gerät bezahlt und außerdem hab ich keine Lust, dass dann knapp nach Garantieende der Bildschirm komplett den Geist aufgibt, weil der Fehler schlimmer wird oder sonstwas. 

Also sitz ich hier wieder mit meinem alten 17"

So und jetzt BTT: ich hab auch mal wieder ein bissel geknipst.


----------



## Ecle (18. August 2009)

Ne Libelle. Leider nur von hinten, aber immerhin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2009)

9mm?! da standest du doch fast hinter der Libelle oder?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (18. August 2009)

Diese 8,8mm entsprechen dem Bildwinkel von 41mm an einem Kleinbildsensor.
Trotzdem, es war schon recht nah dran.


----------



## xpfreddy (20. August 2009)

@ scor .. das letzte ist richtig klasse.. schönes S/W Bild.

verlassene Brauerei...


----------



## scor (20. August 2009)

@xpfreddy

Danke 
Bist du auch im Luxx unterwegs?


----------



## xpfreddy (20. August 2009)

scor schrieb:


> @xpfreddy
> 
> Danke
> Bist du auch im Luxx unterwegs?


 
aber klar doch


----------



## scor (20. August 2009)

Dachte ich es mir doch^^ Wieso sollte sonnst so ne schnelle antwort kommen


----------



## eightcore (20. August 2009)

Nachschub.


----------



## superman1989 (21. August 2009)

mal wieder mein RC - CAR ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mal wieder gibst hier mehr Bilder !  - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/59601-rc-modellbau-hobby-10.html#post1049818


----------



## v3rtex (22. August 2009)

War heute mal spontan am stuttgarter Flughafen und hab über den Mittag meine 8 GiB Karte Vollgemacht.

Aufeinmal gabs noch für alle Anwesenden am Fluhafen ne Überraschung  (siehe 2. Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2009)

Nice! Spottest du öfter?
hatte schon die "dt. Air Force One" vor der Linse 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## v3rtex (22. August 2009)

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab, 2-3 Mal im Jahr vielleicht.

Ist sicher auch ein tolles Motiv  
In Stuttgart aber leider nicht so oft als Gast anwesend

Edit: Was noch interessant war, nach ner Zeit kam mal eine restaurierte Weltrkriegsmaschine und flog in vielleicht 30-40 Meter über der Start/Landebahn hinweg.


----------



## Bond2602 (22. August 2009)

Das 1. ist sehr geil getroffen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2009)

@v3rtex

ich soll etwas von einem nicht x'ler übermitteln:
"Wie verdammt kann man an einem Port wie STR 8GB in der Mittagspause oder wann das gemacht wurde vollmachen!? Kein Mitleid mit dem Verschluss!?"


Alibis im Anhang



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## v3rtex (22. August 2009)

Wenn ich Mitleid haben würde, müsste ich meinen Verschluss der 8Gib mitgemacht hat, und die zweite 40D in der Familie mit nochmals 4 Gib bemitleiden 

Frankfurt wäre natürlich interessanter, geht aber bei Stuttgart auch (die Zeit geht extrem schnell rum bei sowas find ich)

Später hab ich noch den Standort gewechselt, und und und.

Mein Objektiv am ganzen Tag war ein "Canon EF-L 4,5-5,6/100-400 IS USM"



PS: Bin armer Zivi zur Zeit, hatte also frei 
PPS: Schicke Bilder, das müsste dann aber ein etwas größerer Airport sein, oder?

Zum diesem Bild: Dies wurde vom Flughafen aus gemacht, war höchstens 1 - 1.5 km entfernt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2009)

Ja also der Magdeburger Flughafen war es nicht. Das war alles am Tegel 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (23. August 2009)

Heutzutage gibt man die Bilder Anzahl wohl in Gigabyte an 
Ich Schreib 15Mb pro Bild


----------



## guntergeh (23. August 2009)

Nochwas aus London.

EDIT: Damits nicht nur SW ist noch eins angehängt


----------



## Bond2602 (23. August 2009)

Sehr geile SW Umsetzung . Ich vermute mal ganz blöd auf monochrom Einstellungsebene mit Blaufilter?


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2009)

v3rtex schrieb:


> War heute mal spontan am stuttgarter Flughafen und hab über den Mittag meine 8 GiB Karte Vollgemacht.
> 
> Aufeinmal gabs noch für alle Anwesenden am Fluhafen ne Überraschung  (siehe 2. Bild)



Was soll an einer C17 in STR so überraschend sein?
In STR sind 3 amerikanische Basen:


_in Vaihingen die Patch Barracks mit dem United States European Command (EUCOM)_
_in Möhringen die Kelley Barracks mit dem geplanten United States Africa Command (AFRICOM)_
_in Burgholzhof die Robinson Barracks und ehemalige Grenadierkaserne_
_(Wikipedia)_

Muss bald mal meine Irlandbilder durcharbeiten (2500 Stück  )
Wenn ich die durch hab stell ich was ein.

MfG


----------



## guntergeh (23. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Sehr geile SW Umsetzung . Ich vermute mal ganz blöd auf monochrom Einstellungsebene mit Blaufilter?



Nö  Hab da bissl mit anderem rumprobiert. Aber danke


----------



## v3rtex (24. August 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was soll an einer C17 in STR so überraschend sein?
> In STR sind 3 amerikanische Basen:
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar. 

Wenn man sich halt spontan Samstag Nachmittags an den Stuttgarter Flughafen stellt und den Ferienfliegern zusieht, 
rechnen eigentlich die Wenigsten mit ner Globemaster, so war das gemeint 

Vielleicht wollen die auch nur Ferien machen, wer weiß


----------



## guntergeh (24. August 2009)

Kreuznacher Jahrmarkt


----------



## Bond2602 (24. August 2009)

Wie immer, sehr schöne SW Bilder 

img_0051, oh oh, haben wir die 10k voll? *g*


----------



## guntergeh (24. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Wie immer, sehr schöne SW Bilder
> 
> img_0051, oh oh, haben wir die 10k voll? *g*



Die habe ich schon lange voll. Bin jetzt bei ca. 14k. Die 51 kommt von der automatischen Benennung durch Bridge.  War also die 51te Datei die übertragen wurde.


----------



## Bond2602 (24. August 2009)

Oh, achso 

Ich bin immer bemüht, dass die Dateinahmen den aufgenommenen Fotos entsprechen 

Ich habe jetzt meine 4k voll *heul* *Kamera streichel* 

Morgen Abend komme ich nach hause, dann gibts auch paar Bilder von der Deutschen Meisterschaft in München


----------



## Oliver (25. August 2009)

Ich hab mal nen neuen Filter ausprobiert und eins meiner Taipeh-Bilder nochmal bearbeitet:


----------



## fr33zZe (25. August 2009)

klasse motiv oliver und super umsetztung, wie ich finde.
sehr ausdrucksstarke szenerie.
alles in allem eines der sehr guten bilder hier im fred


----------



## guntergeh (25. August 2009)

Mitbringsel vom Jahrmarkt.....

Ich glaub sie verstehen sich noch nicht so besonders.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2009)

heyho ich melde mich auch mal wieder und gleich mit einem Problem.
Es geht um einen Fotowettbewerb und ich kann mich bei zwei Kategorien nicht entscheiden.
Die ersten drei Bilder gehören zur Kategorie "Stadt, Land, Fluss"
Die zweiten Drei gehören zur Kategorie "Notizen des Alltags"

Was meint ihr? Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Meinung etwas begründen könntet.
Danke 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Da_Frank (25. August 2009)

Ich find das bild hat was...


----------



## Bond2602 (25. August 2009)

@ Olli: Der Filter passt bei dem Bild sehr gut 

@Gunter: Jetzt finde ich die Idee sogar noch besser als die, wie immer gute, SW Umsetzung  

@ Nichtraucher91: Das 2. finde ich ganz okay, da hätte ich den Himmel aber etwas abgedunkelt 

@ Da_Frank: Stimmt irgendwas hat das , was willste denn mit dem Bild ausdrücken ?


So, ein paar Fotos konnte ich wenigstens auch noch in München machen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. August 2009)

Hab mal ein paar bearbeitete Schnappschüsse in München und auf der Rückfahrt nach Hessen gemacht (Kritik erwünscht).


----------



## Da_Frank (25. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> @ Da_Frank: Stimmt irgendwas hat das , was willste denn mit dem Bild ausdrücken ?


 
Ich steh drauf kleine Kinder zu fotografieren 

Ne das soll nix ausdrücken, hats noch aufm Recher von ner Freizeit... also ich fands einfach nur schön^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. August 2009)

Die lässige Schrittweise der beiden wird zumindest gut vermittelt 

Bond2602,

cooles Foto mit den "Regalen". Die Perspektive bringt aber noch mit sich, dass ich mich durch die geöffneten Fenster keineswegs verloren fühle


----------



## maaaaatze (27. August 2009)

So, war die Tage mal unterwegs mit meiner neuen 1000D die ich mir am Samstag gekauft habe. Hier mal 2 recht gute Fotos für dass, das ich die Kamera neu hab.

Nummer 1: Bei mir einfach mal aus dem Dachfenster geknipst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer 2: Auf dem Weg zum Volleyballfeld nen kleinen schönen Garten gesehn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2009)

Text, Text, Text, Bild():
-nach langer Abstinenz mal was frisches von meiner Seite.


/Edit
Mist, das Bild hatte ich schonmal gepostet...


----------



## HeNrY (27. August 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die lässige Schrittweise der beiden wird zumindest gut vermittelt
> 
> Bond2602,
> 
> cooles Foto mit den "Regalen". Die Perspektive bringt aber noch mit sich, dass ich mich durch die geöffneten Fenster keineswegs verloren fühle



Sieht für mich eher aus wie eine Barracke eines KZs oder Arbeitslagers.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. August 2009)

Sooo...
Zurück aus dem ersten Teil unseres Urlaubs.

Ort: Braunlage, Harz
Alle Bilder lediglich verkleinert, nicht geschnitten oder nachbearbeitet.
Wie immer mit meiner Lumix TZ5 aufgenommen. Kritik erwünscht! Vielleicht kann ich im zweiten Teil unseres Urlaubs an der Ostsee mit eurer Hilfe bessere Aufnahmen machen.


----------



## Bond2602 (27. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Sieht für mich eher aus wie eine Barracke eines KZs oder Arbeitslagers.



Ist es auch, ist aus der Konzentrationslagergedenkstätte in Dachau 

"Kah Zätt" Ist restrikted, warum auch immer.


----------



## pixelflair (27. August 2009)

nun mal bilder von mir die nicht mit der dslr aufgenommensind  sondern mit ner Samsung S1070 xD


----------



## HeNrY (27. August 2009)

Joa... nee...


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2009)

So, hier einige meiner Irlandfotos (vlnr)

Dublin @ Night
James Joyce
Color Doors
Cloud Heart
Maß
G R Ü N ! ! !
Guinness
Watchman


----------



## Demcy (27. August 2009)

Mal ein Paar S/W Pics und Colorkeys aus Hamburg  








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (27. August 2009)

Hab ich schonmal gesagt, dass ich Colorkeys hasse?
Das Hafenbild mit den Godrays find ich gut.


----------



## guntergeh (27. August 2009)

Mal ne Bea. 

Zwar nicht von mir geknipst aber bearbeitet.

Keine Angst ich hab die Erlaubnis


----------



## guntergeh (28. August 2009)

Sorry aber sechs Beiträge ohne Bild? Zudem sind die Bilder um die es geht garnicht mehr drin. Jeder der das jetzt hier liest hat keine Ahnung um was es überhaupt geht. 

Damits nicht ganz so OT wird.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. August 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Sorry aber sechs Beiträge ohne Bild?


Kommt blöd, aber ich finde es besser, wenn die Kommentare hier rein kommen als in den Diskussionsthread, weil man da nie weiß, ob es da Kommentare zu gibt.

Ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn man jeden Beitrag kommentieren könnte und dann nur unter dem Beitrag angezeigt wird, "kommentare anzeigen". 
So muss man nicht im Diskussionsthread suchen, hat aber auch keine Kommentare zu Bildern, die einen nicht so interessieren.

So ließe sich wahrscheinlich auch realisieren, das es wirklich (fast) keine Beiträge ohne Bild gibt.

Sry das der Post hier schon wieder ohne Bild ist, ich such noch was als Alibi.
EDIT: hier das Bild

Der dunkle Teil ist leicht aufgehelt mit Lightroom, Kamera ist (leider) eine Kompaktkamera (HP Photosmart M525), daher ist das Bild leider auch relativ verauscht. Ich hoffe, dass ich zu Weihnachten eine EOS 450D oder 1000D bekomme^^


----------



## pixelflair (28. August 2009)

& wieder mit der samsung s1070 gemacht  versprochen bald gibts wieder bilder meiner oly


----------



## Lee (30. August 2009)

@gunter

@Autokiller
Nice 


Urlaub vorbei, Bildausbeute=5.
Alle mit Tamron 70-300.


----------



## moonrail (30. August 2009)

Man ihr habt hier alle Bilder... Respekt...
Ich hab mich als NooB mal mit der 70D (oder so^^) meines Cousin versucht, ob das was geworden ist... ich weiß ja nich, hab da nicht so die Erfahrung drin. 

@Lee
Die Möwe über dem Wasser sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. August 2009)

Ne Nikon 70D ?

Krass, mit der hab ich auch alle meine Bilder gemacht...


----------



## moonrail (30. August 2009)

Hmm nein, hab mich vertan... Hab ihn nochmal gefragt, es war eine EOS 20D, wie ich auf 70 komme...
War absolutes Neuland für mich.

Er erzählte mir von HDR, also hab ichs mal versucht...


----------



## Oliver (30. August 2009)

Hab am Donnerstag ne Bustour durch London getätigt und dabei ein paar Schnappschüsse aus dem fahrenden Bus geschossen, weshalb der Blickwinkel etwas eintönig ist.


----------



## Jackhammer (30. August 2009)

Neues Obektiv (Sigma 17-70 2.8 DG Makro) im Garten ausgiebig getestet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2009)

Schicke Schärfe 

Hier mal was völlig anderes: 3 Bilder als HDR überblendet.


----------



## guntergeh (30. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schicke Schärfe
> 
> Hier mal was völlig anderes: 3 Bilder als HDR überblendet.



Mag ich irgendwie. Schaut echt gut aus


----------



## HeNrY (30. August 2009)

Schöne Aufteilung, schönes  Farbenspiel - kann man sich glatt an die Wand hängen


----------



## sockÄ (31. August 2009)

So jetzt stell ich doch auch mal ein paar Bilder rein.
Sind aber alle out of cam...
Alle Bilder wurden mit einer Nikon D60 und dem 18-55 VR Kit-Objektiv gemacht.

Bild 1:
Schmetterling im Garten. Zufällig gesehen und einfach mal draufgedrückt

Bild 2:
Ein Bild für alle Kaffe Liebhaber 
Kaffeetasse im "Heimstudio"

Bild 3:
Kleiner Kater in Italien...

Bild 4:
Getrocknete Rosenblüte, leider etwas verwackelt -.-

grüße, sockÄ


----------



## pixelflair (31. August 2009)

Hatte gerade meine private Flugschau


----------



## guntergeh (1. September 2009)

Mal noch eine Art Re-Load.

Hier erkennt man die Axt besser 

Goldig die Zwei.

@sKy
Bekannt was da passiert war bzw. wie kams dazu?


----------



## pixelflair (1. September 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Art Re-Load.
> 
> Hier erkennt man die Axt besser
> 
> ...




jop. ist nur wer umgekippt, aber da alle notärzte inner stadt im einsatz waren kam der heli   also aufruhr für nix und wieder nix  aber stand genau neben ihm  is schon gut wenn man der dorffotograf is


----------



## superman1989 (2. September 2009)

hab Grad nen Schmetterling in meiner Wohnung und det schon seit nen Monat ! es will einfach nicht weg ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2009)

Einige verlorene Seelen an der Nordsee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2009)

Man wie ich manche beneide, wie macht man denn so geniale Bilder? Brauch man dazu zwingend ne DSLR und haufenweise Objektive oder gehts sowas auch mit Digicam? 

Thilo könntest du bitte mal zum vergleich das original-Bild reinstellen, völlig unbearbeitet? Mich würde das stark interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. September 2009)

Kann ich gerne heute Abend mal machen. Zwingend braucht man dafür sicher keine DSLR. Überhaupt wird das Werkzeug oft überschätzt. Im Wesentlichen braucht es einen guten Blick fürs Motiv (ohne zu behaupten, dass ich den hätte!), etwas Erfahrung, etwas Wissen um Belichtungstechnik, etwas Hummeln im Ar**sch für interessante Perspektiven und natürlich etwas Glück wie in dem Fall (am Abend vorher war Sturm, dramatische Wolken lassen sich auch nicht planen, menschenleere Ecke ist auch hilfreich).


----------



## guntergeh (4. September 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut Thilo. SW trifft zur Zeit sowieso voll meinen Geschmack. Auch die Bea ist sehr gut gelungen. Sind die Wolken getrennt vom Strand bearbeitet? 

@Fr3@k:

Ich würde auch nicht behaupten das man hierfür unbedingt eine dslr benötigt. Obwohl man die Perspektive mit den 11 mm Brennweite vielleicht nicht so schnell mit einer kompakten hin bekommt. 

Arrgh...ich brauch auch sowas


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man wie ich manche beneide, wie macht man denn so geniale Bilder?



Ich beneide ihn da eher, dass er an der Nordsee ist und ich hier inner Schule sitze. Mein Urlaub dieses Jahr anner Nordsee war (wie immer) vieeeeeeel zu kurz.


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. September 2009)

Meine ersten Bilder mit meiner neuen Canon 1000D und Sigma 18-200 F3.5-6.3 DC 

Meine erste DSLR
Was meint ihr? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (4. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, aber auf was hast du deine 1000D gestellt beim letzten Bild? Ich versuch das auch schon seit einigen tagen aber bei mir wills nich so richtig klappen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. September 2009)

Blende auf 6.3
Belichtung 1/125

Wenn ich bewusst diesen Tiefenunschärfe Effekt erreichen will nutze ich die "Av" Einstellung. Dort dann eine geringe Blende wählen und los gehts


----------



## der_yappi (4. September 2009)

Ich glaub das Bild hatte ich schon einmal drin.
Aber Thilo hat mich mit seinem SW-Strandkorbbild wieder daran erinnert.

Ich glaube damals wars in Sepia. Jetzt nochmal in SW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Variante kommt besser?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. September 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut Thilo. SW trifft zur Zeit sowieso voll meinen Geschmack. Auch die Bea ist sehr gut gelungen. Sind die Wolken getrennt vom Strand bearbeitet?
> 
> Ich würde auch nicht behaupten das man hierfür unbedingt eine dslr benötigt. Obwohl man die Perspektive mit den 11 mm Brennweite vielleicht nicht so schnell mit einer kompakten hin bekommt.



Nein, global bearbeitet in dem Fall. Ja stimmt, die Brennweite hilft manchmal. 

Hier wie versprochen: Vorher/Nachher.

Original:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fälschung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (5. September 2009)

@mod: Haargenau mein Style.

Stimmt, die Ausrüstung ist nicht prioritär. Manchmal ist man mit einer Kompaktkamera oder sogar mit einem Handy gegenüber einer SLR im Vorteil, da man es öfter dabei hat und mobiler bzw. flexibler ist.

Ich bin Zeuge, dass man auch mit einem Handy geile Bilder schiessen kann, wobei man nachher grossen Wert auf die Bearbeitung legen muss, was man allerdings eigentlich immer machen sollte, da meines Erachtens erst durch die Bearbeitung eine bestimmte Atmosphäre schaffen kann, zumindest bei Landschafts- und Gegenstands-Fotos

Hier einige Bilder; drei Unbearbeitet-Bearbeitet-Vergleiche und noch vier andere. Alle geschossen mit einem Nokia N73.

Ich weiss, dass ich einige dieser Bilder schon mal hochgeladen habe, aber was solls.


----------



## Ecle (5. September 2009)

Kater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (5. September 2009)

Sooo, nun auch zurück aus dem zweiten Teil meines Urlaubs, an der Ostsee.

Vorerst mal 8 Bilder herausgesucht.

Wie sonst total unbearbeitet und lediglich verkleinert.

@Thema: Ich würde auch gerne meine Bilder nachbearbeiten. So wie eightcore das macht gefällts mir richtig gut.

Was benötige ich, um anzufangen? Kann mir einer ein Tipp geben, was ich bspw. an einem meiner Fotos mit Photoshop machen kann, damit ein cooler Effekt herauskommt?


----------



## eightcore (5. September 2009)

@Pffzzhh!
Danke für das Kompliment. Deine Bilder sind von der Idee her genial, aber teilweise fehlt ihnen einfach der letzte Schliff.
Ich würde aber nicht mit Photoshop beginnen. Höchstens mit GIMP. Du solltest dir einmal Zeit nehmen, ein Bild auswählen und die verschiedenen Effekte ausprobieren, bis dir das Bild in das Auge sticht. Mit der Zeit kannst du dir dann sozusagen einen Stil erarbeiten, dass alle deine Bilder etwas gemeinsames haben.

Ich habe meine Kamera heute wieder mal hervorgeholt.
Ich bearbeite übrigens weder mit PS noch mit GIMP...


----------



## guntergeh (5. September 2009)

Beim dritten gefällt mir die Perspektive. Zur Bea würde ich sagen - hier wäre weniger mehr. Leider leidet die Qualität zu sehr darunter. Schade.


----------



## Jackhammer (5. September 2009)

Was neues von meiner einer......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)




----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

man sieht aber deutlich den Schärfe-Vorteil der DSLR, bei der Katze zum Beispiel. Das geht mit ner Digicam einfach nicht. 

Wobei man lieber klein anfangen sollte, mit ner DSLR wäre ich sicherlich überfordert =P

@ all, schöne Bilder


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

Das Bild oben ist aus der Hüfte mit meiner Canon 1000D. Ohne Stativ, einfach nur kurz geknipst. Mit meinem K800i wäre das nie möglich gewesen


----------



## eightcore (6. September 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Beim dritten gefällt mir die Perspektive. Zur Bea würde ich sagen - hier wäre weniger mehr. Leider leidet die Qualität zu sehr darunter. Schade.



Eigentlich liegt es am achthunderter ISO. Durch die Bea wird das Rauschen nur verstärkt.


----------



## Ecle (6. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> man sieht aber deutlich den Schärfe-Vorteil der DSLR, bei der Katze zum Beispiel. Das geht mit ner Digicam einfach nicht.


Meinst du den Kater von mir? Der ist mit ner LX3 geschossen. Also kompakt. Sehr scharfes Objektiv und der Sensor im Raw noch einiges an feinen Details her.


----------



## guntergeh (6. September 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Eigentlich liegt es am achthunderter ISO. Durch die Bea wird das Rauschen nur verstärkt.



Jupp genau das meinte ich auch damit


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2009)

Nochmal Irland

1. Strand in Waterville (erstes Bild im Anhang)


2. Galway



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide mit Nikon D80
Als Linse ein Tokina 12-24 4.0 
Die Linse ist der Hammer, P/L Top


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2009)

*Fungi, der Dingle Delphin*

_Aus Wikipedia:
"Der berühmteste __Local bzw. „Einheimische“ Dingles ist der Delfin „Fungi“, der seit dem Jahr 1984 die Bucht von Dingle zu seiner Heimat erklärt hat und mittlerweile eine der touristischen Hauptattraktionen ist. Zahlreiche Fischer bieten Ausflüge zu „Fungi“ an."_
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingle_(Irland)

Bei einer solchen Fahrt ist auch das Bild entstanden:
D80 + Sigma EX 50-150mm 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (6. September 2009)

> Als Linse ein Tokina 12-24 4.0
> Die Linse ist der Hammer, P/L Top



Ist ja auch eine Pentax Linse 
Fast alle Tokinas sind Pentax Rechnungen in anderem Gehäuse. 
Nur kostet das 12-24 als Pentax Version seit der Preiserhöhung schlappe 1100€ -.-

Die Landschaft gefällt mir gut, der Delfin ist leider nicht ganz scharf, aber trotzdem gut getroffen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (6. September 2009)

Canon EOS 1000D + Sigma 18-200 F3.5-6.3 DC

Alles unbearbeitet


----------



## Schnitzel (7. September 2009)

*Nachwuchs*

*Mama*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*und Papa,der die ganze Zeit vom Nest abgelenkt hat.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbearbeitet,nur verkleinert fürs Forum.
Und übrigens auch nicht mit einer DSLR.


----------



## cloth82 (7. September 2009)

Ich hab mit ner FujiFilm S2000HD auch schon so manches schöne Bild gemacht. Ist zwar nur ne BridgeKamera, aber ich würde mich auch über Kommentare freuen 

lg

Chris


Nachtrag: Jetzt funktioniert's endlich 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=138411&stc=1&d=1252351071


----------



## Schnitzel (7. September 2009)

> Geändert von cloth82 (Heute um 21:23 Uhr) Grund: Bilder wurden nicht angehängt/angezeigt!?


Werden sie immer noch nicht.


----------



## Citynomad (7. September 2009)

Eine kleine Auswahl, meiner Meinung nach, interessanter Bilder die ich so geschossen habe.

Zum Einsatz kam eine Sony Alpha 200 mit 18-70er bzw. 75-300er Objektiv. Modus: Halbautomatik (Blenden- oder Verschlusszeitpriorität mit manuellem ISO) oder Manuell.


----------



## cloth82 (8. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Werden sie immer noch nicht.



Jetzt aber 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread-239.html#post1095880


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2009)

Vom Grund her schöne Motive.
Allerdings scheint die S2000 einen Hang zu unterbelichten zu haben.
1,2,5 und 8 saufen in den dunklen Bereichen ab.
Oder die Belichtungszeit war zu gering,leider fehlen die Exif's.
Und du musst auf deinen Fokus achten.
Bei den Käfern zB. ist da Blatt scharf,nicht die Käfer selber.


----------



## cloth82 (8. September 2009)

Der Focus lässt sich bei der Cam nicht so leicht einstellen, weil dazu der Drehschalter für den Zoom mit einer zusätzlichen Taste (Kombination) benutzt wird und man bei dem Zoomregler wiederum so viel Fingerspitzengefühl braucht, dass ich die Einstellung dann doch lieber dem Automatikprogramm überlasse...

Leider bekommt man bei höherem ISO auch sehr schnell Bildrauschen rein und seit kurzem werden sogar professionell mit Diffusor ausgeleuchtete Bilder seltsam grobkörnig/matschig. Hatte die Cam schon zu Fuji eingeschickt. Im Reparaturbericht stand was von "Fokus neu justiert", es brachte aber keine Besserung. Hat jmd. hier vllt. eine Idee dazu? (Außer eine ordentliche DSLR kaufen - das habe ich mir bereits vorgenommen *g*)

Danke


----------



## =EBG=*Jurke* (8. September 2009)

So,dann schliesse ich mich auch mal mit meinen Fotos an.

Mehr auf:Fotos von Stephan Klinkmüller - Fotograf aus Raddusch-Spreewald - fotocommunity.de


----------



## guntergeh (8. September 2009)

=EBG=*Jurke* schrieb:


> So,dann schliesse ich mich auch mal mit meinen Fotos an.


Das vorletzte ist genial.

Da fehlt aber noch der Link hierzu.

Edit: Das letzte ist auch geil. Schöne Mitzieher von den Autos


----------



## =EBG=*Jurke* (8. September 2009)

Die Version von Eva Cassidy ist aber besser.RIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGwDYBWEDSc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGwDYBWEDSc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2009)

cloth82 schrieb:


> Der Focus lässt sich bei der Cam nicht so leicht einstellen, weil dazu der Drehschalter für den Zoom mit einer zusätzlichen Taste (Kombination) benutzt wird und man bei dem Zoomregler wiederum so viel Fingerspitzengefühl braucht, dass ich die Einstellung dann doch lieber dem Automatikprogramm überlasse...


Autofokus ist ja nicht schlimm,im Zweifelsfall musst du halt auf dem Objekt fokussieren und dann leicht zur Seite ziehen.



cloth82 schrieb:


> Leider bekommt man bei höherem ISO auch sehr schnell Bildrauschen rein und seit kurzem werden sogar professionell mit Diffusor ausgeleuchtete Bilder seltsam grobkörnig/matschig.


Alles ab ISO 400 kannst du eh knicken,dafür ist der Sensor einfach zu klein.
Imho ist Fuji mit der Kamara eh kein großer Wurf gelungen.
Schau mal hier und vergleiche mit der FinePix F200EXR in den verschiedenen Iso-Bereichen.und die ist auch nicht wesentlich teurer.
Bildqualität | Testbericht zur FujiFilm FinePix S2000HD | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin.
Da liegen Welten dazwischen.

Es ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss in eine Kamera für unter 200€ alles reinzupacken was geht.Irgendwas bleibt dabei auf der Strecke.

Damit's nicht Offtopic wird nochwas vom WE.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. September 2009)

Wiedermal was von mir.


----------



## guntergeh (8. September 2009)

Wie gewohnt...S/W!!!

Hatte letztens mit einem Bekannten ein interessantes Gespräch. Er wollte von mir ein paar Bilder aus London. Hab ihm daraufhin über einen Messenger einige SW-Bilder geschickt. Er dann so darauf "Hey, schick mir doch mal welche in Farbe. Warum kauft man sich heutzutage ne Spiegelreflexkamera um dann Bilder in Schwarz - Weiß zu machen?"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2009)

=EBG=*Jurke* schrieb:


> So,dann schliesse ich mich auch mal mit meinen Fotos an.
> 
> Mehr auf:Fotos von Stephan Klinkmüller - Fotograf aus Raddusch-Spreewald - fotocommunity.de



Na denn Willkommen bei uns - und großartiger Start 

Die Mitzieher-Bilder sind wirklich gut gelungen, vor allem das erste. Und beim vierten Bild ist die spezielle warme Farbgebung wirklich stimmig.


----------



## Citynomad (8. September 2009)

Anbei ein paar Impressionen vom Slalomrennen in Breisach.

Da hätten wir den "Hütchenspieler", den "Lupfer" und den "Straßenfeger" 

Equip: Sony Alpha 200 mit 75-300er Objektiv. Modus: Manuell, Serienbildfunktion, Nachführ Autofokus.


----------



## pixelflair (9. September 2009)

So hier mal wieder was von mir  hab mich jetzt mal bissel in sachen retusche, bearbeitung etc pp eingelesen 
* Das Original:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Bearbeitung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Vergleich:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (9. September 2009)

Bei der Bearbeitung bist Du am Schluß etwas zu weit übers Ziel geschossen. Schau Dir mal genau den Bereich Kleid Übergang zum Träger an. Da hast Du irgendwie Rundungen auf die Haut kopiert. 




Hab auch ein paar Bilderchen hochgeladen, konnte nicht widerstehen 
Sony A700 (bzw auch teilweise Minolta D5d). Mit unterschiedlichen Linsen rumgespielt.

Bei einigen meiner Bilder war ich etwas zu sehr in Ausprobierlaune mit der Bildbearbeitung (Erdbeeren...)


----------



## pixelflair (9. September 2009)

Sag mir bitte wo? das sind teils helle hautflecken... sag nur scheiß komprimierung damit ihr "low-dsl"er hier es auch öffnen könnt


----------



## DPr (9. September 2009)

Bei der bearbeiteten Version, wo das drunterliegende Stoffstück weggezaubert wurde. Auf dem weißen Kleid ist noch eine Linie zu sehen, die Linie hast Du irgendwie auf der Haut noch mit eingebaut. 

Aber mach dir um meine Meinung mal keine Gedanken, hast es ganz gut bearbeitet


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> sag nur scheiß komprimierung damit ihr "low-dsl"er hier es auch öffnen könnt



Also ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn du die hier in voller Auflösung und unkomprimiert hochlädst, solange du in deinem Post nur Thumbnails verlinkst wie hier auch. 

Wenn ich dann draufklicke, bin ich auch mal bereit, ein bisschen zu warten bis das Bild da ist.

Was ich hingegen gar nicht leiden kann, ist wenn die Bilder unkomprimiert in die Posts eingebunden werden und ich nix lesen kann weil die Seite noch ne Minute springt bis mal alle Bilder geladen wurden.


----------



## guntergeh (9. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte wo? das sind teils helle hautflecken... sag nur scheiß komprimierung damit ihr "low-dsl"er hier es auch öffnen könnt



Ne ne passt schon so 

Ist ganz gut gemacht und die Stelle mit dem Träger da ist etwas schwierig. Was mir jedoch fehlt und was ich etwas kritisieren muss sind die Augen die da meiner Meinung nach leider viel zu wenig raus kommen.

Hab mal noch eins angehängt. Hab es jetzt leider nicht mehr hier bei mir auf dem PC gefunden deshalb nur so klein.

Edit: Bin auch der Meinung man könnte hier versuchen eine Art Hilfe bzw. How To einbauen was die Bildbearbeitung angeht. Nicht in diesen Thread aber vielleicht ins Forum.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ne ne passt schon so
> 
> Ist ganz gut gemacht und die Stelle mit dem Träger da ist etwas schwierig. Was mir jedoch fehlt und was ich etwas kritisieren muss sind die Augen die da meiner Meinung nach leider viel zu wenig raus kommen.
> 
> ...



Finde ich ne gute Idee  Wobei das auch sehr aufwendig werden könnte, vllt eher ein Bildbearbeitungsthread wo nich nur bilder sondern auch fragen / antworten geliefert werden

mit den Augen  naja ich hab noch andre da kommts besser xD


----------



## DPr (10. September 2009)

Dann her mit den Bildern


----------



## Jackhammer (11. September 2009)

Ein paar Makro´s aus dem Garten, und eine LZB!


----------



## pixelflair (11. September 2009)

DPr schrieb:


> Dann her mit den Bildern



später/morgne oder so.. vllt werd ich die tage nochmal neue machen fürs bearbeiten


----------



## der_yappi (12. September 2009)

Live at the Grenz 2009:

alles in S/W gewandelt (wer die farbige Version sehen will -> melden)

Kamera Nikon D80


2 x "6th Element" -> http://www.6th-element.de/
Beides mal Sigma EX 50-150mm 2.8 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Radio Edit" -> http://www.radio-edit.de/index2.html
Sigma EX 18-50mm 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Deep River Compact Band" -> http://www.deepriverband.de/1.html
Sigma EX 18-50mm 2.8 + Blitz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. September 2009)

Vor allem das Letzte weiß zu gefallen!

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr bei den Bildern jeweils die *Belichtungsparameter* (Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO) und die verwendete *Brennweite* dazuschreiben könntet. So kann sich so mancher ein paar Kniffe abgucken.

(z.B. habe ich echt kb jedes mal ein Foto zu downloaden und dann mit PhotoME zu öffnen... )


----------



## guntergeh (13. September 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Vor allem das Letzte weiß zu gefallen!
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn ihr bei den Bildern jeweils die *Belichtungsparameter* (Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO) und die verwendete *Brennweite* dazuschreiben könntet. So kann sich so mancher ein paar Kniffe abgucken.
> 
> (z.B. habe ich echt kb jedes mal ein Foto zu downloaden und dann mit PhotoME zu öffnen... )



Im Browser: Rechtsklick -> Bildeigenschaften 

Bei Firefox hat das nen anderen Namen sollte aber sinngemäß das gleiche sein.

Bei mir steht da eigentlich alles von dir gewünschte


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Vor allem das Letzte weiß zu gefallen!
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn ihr bei den Bildern jeweils die *Belichtungsparameter* (Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO) und die verwendete *Brennweite* dazuschreiben könntet. So kann sich so mancher ein paar Kniffe abgucken.
> 
> (z.B. habe ich echt kb jedes mal ein Foto zu downloaden und dann mit PhotoME zu öffnen... )




Firefox + EXIF-Viewer => einfacher gehts nicht
(Bei meinen Bildern sind die EXIFs immer mit drin)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3905


----------



## Fransen (13. September 2009)

Wow, schicke Bilder, tolle Perspektiven - irgendwie mag' ich das Bokeh des 50-150, tolles Teil.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar "langweilige" Landschaftsfotografien.


----------



## pixelflair (13. September 2009)

So 
hier nun die wohl letzten Bilder meiner Olympus e-410
Die nächsten kommen dann mit der Nikon D90 

Und für Leute die gerne es mal größer mögen

kleines Pano vom Jungfernstieg
http://pixelflair.net/Projekte/DSLR/Hamburg/jungfernstieg.jpg


----------



## Fransen (13. September 2009)

Yesterday was a really nice day():
-nur die Exifs sind mir irgendwie abhanden gekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. September 2009)

Hab mal S/W probiert und bin eig. recht zufrieden. Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## Naitsabes (13. September 2009)

Ich habe mir mal die DSLR meines Onkels geliehen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2009)

Noch einmal was zum Thema "Live at the Grenz 2009"

D80 + Sigma EX 18-50 2.8 (hohe ISO -> 1600) in S/W konvertiert und verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aus meinem Archiv rausgefischt:

AMD Athlon XP (wurde hier im Forum von mir verkauft - daher das Bild)
Auch D80 mit dem 18-50er Sigma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (14. September 2009)

@Konzert:
Großes Kino 
Gefällt mir sehr, gut eingefangen


----------



## Jarafi (14. September 2009)

Wikrlich sehr gelungenes BIld, richtig klasse diese Stimmung.

@Fr3@k, also ich bin nicht zwingend der Meinung das man eine SLR braucht sowas kann man auch mit einer normalen hinbekommen mit ein bisschen probieren.


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2009)

Hopp, Hopp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2009)

Wieso hast du den schönsten Hintern der Welt abgeschnitten?
Sonst würd's mir richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## pixelflair (16. September 2009)

Hund: Booster
Rasse: Papillons-Falene
Wetter: miserabel  

Waren meine ersten Bilder mit der neuen D90  und ihc bin begeistert vom Rauschverhalten xD


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Hund: Booster
> Rasse: Papillons-Falene
> Wetter: miserabel
> 
> Waren meine ersten Bilder mit der neuen D90  und ihc bin begeistert vom Rauschverhalten xD



Schade, irgendwie hast du alle EXIFs in deinen Bildern gekillt

Lustiger Hund


----------



## pixelflair (16. September 2009)

Iso 1250
1/640sek 

bei allen bildern und Blende zwischen 4 und 6


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den schönsten Hintern der Welt abgeschnitten?
> Sonst würd's mir richtig gut gefallen.



Ist geheim.

Nein Quatsch, da war so ein Trottel im Weg und hat seine Birne in den Weg gehalten...bei Zeit muss ich es mal mit dem Stempel versuchen.


----------



## pixelflair (17. September 2009)

ein letztes mal wasserskianlage hier...

bin begeistert von der d90..


----------



## Ecle (17. September 2009)

Auch mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Objektiv fährste jetzt eigentlich sky2k4?


----------



## pixelflair (17. September 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Auch mal ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> Welches Objektiv fährste jetzt eigentlich sky2k4?




erstmal SIGMA 18-200DC..

wird aber nach und nach ergänzt werden...
durch 28-70 2,8    und 70-200 2,8  sowie50 1,8   und sb600/metz48


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> erstmal SIGMA 18-200DC..
> 
> wird aber nach und nach ergänzt werden...
> durch 28-70 2,8    und 70-200 2,8  sowie50 1,8   und sb600/metz48



Das Sigma würd ich dennoch behalten.
Auf Reisen ideal (ich beiß mir in den Hintern das ich meins verkauft hab)

Ich leg dir noch das 12-24 Tokina ans Herz
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=360977
Aus eigener Erfahrung 1A!
Kann allerdings nur zur ersten Generation was sagen. Die ganz neue Version kenn ich noch nicht.
Und es würde deine Brennweite nach unten abrunden.

Links bei 12mm - rechts bei 24mm


----------



## pixelflair (18. September 2009)

das kommt dann als ganz letztes.. wahrscheinlich erst richtung winter 10/11 

erstmal brauch ich paar Portrailinsen


----------



## Ecle (18. September 2009)

Hol dir am besten ne Lichtstarke Festbrennweite ala Nokton 58mm:
Voigtlander f. Nikon 1,4/58mm Nokton SL II asphaerisch bei eBay.de: Lenses (endet 22.09.09 20:46:28 MESZ)
Würde sich ja gut zu deinem Sigma ergänzen.
Und mein Bild aus Helgoland:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (18. September 2009)

mal was neues von mir........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





viel spass


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2009)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> mal was neues von mir........
> 
> viel spass



Gefallen mir. Vor allem das vierte.

Dein Stubentiger hat aber ein ganz schön großes Maul 
Kann der/die sich das leisten


----------



## rabensang (18. September 2009)

Schöne Fotos

Kann mir hier jemand helfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/69922-objektiv-von-innen-staubig.html


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. September 2009)

Super Timing beim dritten.

Echt geiles Bild!


----------



## pixelflair (18. September 2009)

Hier mal einige Auszüge von nem Shooting mit meiner Freundin....in der Hoffnung es waren nich die letzten Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr... 

Die restlichen Bilder findet ihr auf ** Pixelflair.net ** - From one Pixel to one photo


----------



## xpfreddy (20. September 2009)

*new york*


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. September 2009)

So, meine neue Cam lässt immernoch auf sich warten, aber egal. dafür hat meine schwester mir ihre alte geliehen
Also habe ich am Wochenende an der Müritz mal nen paar bildchen gemacht. war echt schön
sind nur die bilder vom samstag, die von sonntag folgen.
das letzte bild wolte irgendwie nie richtig 100% wackelfrei werden und wenig rauschend zu gleich, habe also die beste version genommen


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

Naja, bei 0,5s Belichtung wackelfrei zu bleiben ist auch schwierig. 

Aber mehr als ISO 243 würde da sicher ordentlich rauschen.


----------



## Overlocked (21. September 2009)

Hab hier auch was, ich finde des Foto echt cool.


----------



## Fransen (22. September 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Hab hier auch was, ich finde des Foto echt cool.



Ja, es weiß zu gefallen.

Ich war übrigens gerade, der Turm ist schief...=D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (22. September 2009)

Moin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2009)

@ Jackhammer:

Find die Makros sehr gut.
Das S/W ist mein favourite

Welche Linse?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. September 2009)

So, die nächste Fure bilder, diesmal die vom sonntag.
Irgendwie hatte ich fast immer die gleichen Motive


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

mal wieder ein paar nette Bildchen von meiner Seite.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (22. September 2009)

@nichtraucher:

das mit dem Glas sieht iwie lustig aus


@bloemfontein:

ach gott wie habe ich diese Bilder vermisst *ironie OFF*


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. September 2009)

Sylt Kurzurlaub


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2009)

Hab ich gestern schnell mitm Handy gemahct. Möchte mal eure Meinung hören .


----------



## HeNrY (23. September 2009)

Hmm, nee...
Horizont wieder in der Mitte, keine Gewichtung... irgendwie keine Aussage - keine Gefühle dir bei mir geweckt werden...


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:
> 
> das mit dem Glas sieht iwie lustig aus
> 
> ...


jaja, ich muss ja irgendwen ärgern

So, die ersten BIlder mit meiner olympus µ1030 SW
geschossen. erwartet moh keinen Qualitäts- und Motiv-Wunder.
ich muss erstmal nen bissl rumprobieren
Wenn das wett gut bleibt gibts freitag oder samstag vllt. nen paar sportbildchen und generell am WE mal was, wo die wasserdichtigkeit getestet wird
Die Motive solen übringes nichts aussagen


----------



## eightcore (23. September 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> jaja, ich muss ja irgendwen ärgern
> Die Motive solen übringes nichts aussagen




Danke für die Vorwarnung.


----------



## Jackhammer (23. September 2009)

@ der_yappi

mit meiner Lieblings Linse, Sigma 17-70mm 2,8-4,5 DC Macro.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Jack


----------



## HeNrY (24. September 2009)

Für eBay ein paar Fotos (quick and dirty, ohne Weißabgleich, kippen etwas)
Aufbau und Equipment gibbet hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1135305-post203.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (24. September 2009)

@ Jackhammer: Pogeil!

Nun zu mir.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

Hab mich nochmal auf die Socken gemacht, diesmal mit Kamera. Gefällt euch das jetzt besser ?

Bild 1: Sony DSC-W300, F/5.6, 1/320
Bild 2: Sony DSC-W300, F/2.8, 1/50
Bild 3: Sony DSC-W300, F/5.6, 1/500


----------



## Ecle (25. September 2009)

Katze:

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## xpfreddy (25. September 2009)

windows (NY)


----------



## guntergeh (25. September 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> windows (NY)



Das Zweite mag ich sehr.


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. September 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Katze:
> 
> *Bild zu breit*



och Klutten wegen 10 Pixel braucht man doch nicht das bild löschen... sachen gibts die gibts nich


----------



## HeNrY (26. September 2009)

Aus 10px werden dann 20, aus 20 werden 50 und daraus dann wieder 100...


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. September 2009)

Soooo jetzt wo meine PS Schülerlizenz da ist hab ich auch mal kräftig bearbeitet

Irgendwie ist der Übergang zwischen Bäumen und Himmel nicht so ganz gelungen, der Zauberstab zaubert beim Auswählen wohl doch nicht perfekt^^


----------



## pixelflair (26. September 2009)

Autokiller.. ne das war nix  sieht sehr merkwürdig aus..

Heute aufgenommen auf dem Herbstmarkt/Automeile..
leider nich viele tolle autos da xD das Bild stammt aus nem 207CC Sport 120


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Autokiller.. ne das war nix  sieht sehr merkwürdig aus..
> 
> Heute aufgenommen auf dem Herbstmarkt/Automeile..
> leider nich viele tolle autos da xD das Bild stammt aus nem 207CC Sport 120



Auf der IAA heute waren sehr viel tolle Autos, leider auch sehr viele (tolle *hust) Menschen.

Hier sind einige Bilder von mir zu finden.(klick)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (27. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Auf der IAA heute (sry. gestern ) waren sehr viel tolle Autos, leider auch sehr viele (tolle *hust) Menschen.
> 
> Hier sind einige Bilder von mir zu finden.(klick)



 Das glaube ich ja jetzt nicht 

Ich war auch heute ... naja, gestern auf der IAA 

Hätten wir uns treffen können, ärgerlich >.<

Ich stelle nachher auch mal ein paar Bilder rein, so viele werdens wohl nicht, war so voll, man konnte kaum fotografieren ^^, aber mal gucken, was man da noch rausholen kann


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Autokiller.. ne das war nix  sieht sehr merkwürdig aus..



Jaaaa
Ich brauch ein vernünftiges Handbuch oder hier ein How-to

Was haltet ihr von dem? 
So als gemaltes Bild?


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich ja jetzt nicht
> 
> Ich war auch heute ... naja, gestern auf der IAA
> 
> ...



Laut Uhrzeit habe ich hier um 0:07 gepostet, aber warum steht da jetzt 23:07...

Ist verdammt ärgerlich...schade, da hätte ich mich sehr drüber gefreut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. September 2009)

also bei mir steht da 0.07
Das liegt daran, dass, wenn du nicht eingelogt bist, die Sommer/Winterzeit nicht berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> also bei mir steht da 0.07
> Das liegt daran, dass, wenn du nicht eingelogt bist, die Sommer/Winterzeit nicht berücksichtigt wird.



Aha, danke.
Und ich dachte schon, dass ich völlig bescheuert bin.


----------



## guntergeh (27. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Jaaaa
> Ich brauch ein vernünftiges Handbuch oder hier ein How-to
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem?
> So als gemaltes Bild?



Naja ist halt nen Filter von PS.

Ich hoffe du stellst jetzt nicht noch von den anderen Filtern hier Bilder rein 

Mein Fall ist es nicht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. September 2009)

Naja, es ist jetzt nicht nur Filter, ich hab auch noch Tonwerte und Kurven und so Krams bearbeitet, ursrpünglich war das viel heller etc.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2009)

Na, denn will ich auch mal ein paar 'reinsetzen. (Danke Nichtraucher91!)

Der Downloadlink für díe Bilder folgt, sobald ich ihn habe (Upload läuft schon)
Edit: 
1: Bilder wieder gelöscht (sind 'ein wenig' breit)
2: hier ist der Downloadlink: Download: Bilder1.zip • DateiVZ
3: der erste Link der zweiten Hälfte: http://dateiverzeichnis.net/dl/lgi2ac20
Achtung: sind über 330MB
4: der zweite Teil folgt morgen; link dann wieder hier!
So: hier ist nun der Link endlich: 
http://dateiverzeichnis.net/dl/69yv2t3o
Viel Spaß!


grüße

Jochen

Edit: jetzt habe ich doch glatt vergessen, die Kamera und die Aufnahmestandorte anzugeben.
Die Kamera ist in allen Fällen eine Minolta Dimage 7i; ein - inzwischen ältere - 5-Megapixel-Digtalkamera. Die Bilder entstanden ausscließlich mit Stativ und 
Belichtungszeiten von 3, 30, 30, 30, 30, 3 und 1,5 Sekunden; die Isozahl war jeweils auf ISO 100 eingestellt.
für genaue Angaben müsste ich nochmal nachsehen.
Die Standorte:
Die Bilder sind alle aus Berlin, etwa im Jahre 2002/3 entstanden.
Das erste Bild zeigt eine aus Königs Wusterhausen nach Neukölln einfahrende S-Bahn an der Überführung über die Ringgleise; der Standort - auch den zweiten Bildes - ist etwa am südlichen Bahnsteigende des Haltepunktes Sonnenallee.
Dort enstand auch das zweit Bild; es 'zeigt' einen nach Sonnenallee einfahrende S-Bahn.
Im dritten Bild fährt eine nach Königs Wusterhausen fahrnde S-Bahn in Neukölln ab.
Standort in allen drei Fällen: die Gleise der Neukölln-Mittenwalder Eisenbahn.
die nächsten beiden Bilder enstanden am Bahnhof Zoologischer Garten; Bahnsteig Gleis 3/4 am nördlichen Ende, aber vom Bahnsteig aus. Beide male habe ich einen Regionalexpress mit Doppestockwagen 'erwischt'.
das erste Bild in der unteren Reihe entstand am Haltepunkt Hohenzollerndamm und zeigt einen in Richtung Westkreuz ausfahrenden Zug der S41.
Das letzte schließlich entstand in der Kehr-/abstellanlage am Bahnhof Budnesplatz und zeigt den Umlauf 8 der Linie S45 (damals Westend - Ring - Flughafen Schönefeld) der an dem Morgen um 4Uhr nochwas in Richtung Schönefeld fuhr.
Die Fahrzeuge der BR 477 waren damals über 60 Jahre alt und hatte nicht solche Probleme wie die modernen Züge derzeit (*griiiins*, *Schad-Freu*.....)


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. September 2009)

Viieeeel zu groß!!!
Bitte lass nur die Anhänge Das macht mein PC net mit.
Außerdem rauschen die Bilderwie verrückt


----------



## pixelflair (27. September 2009)

mod wird informiert...

also die bilder sind ma mehr als zu groß 

aber wie biste da auf die gleise gekommen?;D


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Viieeeel zu groß!!!
> Bitte lass nur die Anhänge Das macht mein PC net mit.
> Außerdem rauschen die Bilderwie verrückt



Schon geändert; Sorry!



sky2k4 schrieb:


> mod wird informiert...


Dass es aber auch immer einen geben muss, der einen gleich denunzieren muss......
Nehme er sich ein Beispiel an Bloemfontein.......



sky2k4 schrieb:


> also die bilder sind ma mehr als zu groß
> aber wie biste da auf die gleise gekommen?;D


Will Dir die Frage aber trotzdem beantworten: 
Ich hatte zwei Vorteile: 


ich bin Lokführer bei der Firma  (gewesen, jetzt woanders), deren Zug da rechts durchs Bild rauscht.
da ich um die Ecke wohnte, wusste ich, dass zu der Zeit auf dem Gleis, in dem ich stand, Betriebsruhe war (Stellwerk nicht besetzt; der Stellwerker war mein Nachbar...)
Ich rate aber von Nachahmung _*Dringend *_ab!
Man muss schon Insider sein, um so was zu machen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. September 2009)

@Schienenbruch
Kein ding  aber die Bilder sind echt etwas groß^^


auch mal wieder etwas von mir

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> Kein ding  aber die Bilder sind echt etwas groß^^



Hmmm. 
Als ich die hochgeladen hatte und die Seite dann aufgebaut war, dachte ich: uuuups......
Dat war nix!

Wat soll's; hab's auch gleich geändert.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes: Analogbilder aus Lissabon, aufgenommen mit einer russischen Panorama-Kamera (Horizon, 2,4:1 Seitenverhältnis auf 35mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (28. September 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes



Echt stark


----------



## pixelflair (28. September 2009)

@Schienenbruch

also Bloemfontein ein Vorbild? Nein danke  ich stehe auf gute bilder


@Thilo

woher haste die Kamera?oO Bilder sehen echt geil aus *neid!*

die Tage gibts neues von mir  mein 28-75 2,8er is aufm weg xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Schon geändert; Sorry!
> 
> 
> Dass es aber auch immer einen geben muss, der einen gleich denunzieren muss......
> ...


Ähhhmmm, ich habe auch nen Mod informiert
Aber, ich ahbe rst noch ein bissl gewartet, bis ich das gemacht habe



sky2k4 schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> 
> also Bloemfontein ein Vorbild? Nein danke  ich stehe auf gute bilder
> 
> ...


Man soll andere leute nicht in ihrer Abwesenheit mobben
Außerdem wirds langsam verletzend


----------



## Bond2602 (28. September 2009)

IAA, Frankfurt.

Leider war es viel zu voll, als das man richtig hätte fotografieren können.
Aber Ende November ist ja noch die Motorshow in Essen *freu*.

Übrigens, Thilo, super Bilder


----------



## taks (28. September 2009)

So, hab mal mein neues Objektiv (105mm 1:2.8) ausgetestet


----------



## Schnitzel (28. September 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Man soll andere leute nicht in ihrer Abwesenheit mobben
> Außerdem wirds langsam verletzend



Nichts für ungut,aber ich hab wirklich ganz oft das Gefühl das du dich nicht mit den Basics beschäftigt hast. 
Und dann kommen halt solche Kommentare zustande.
Ich kann dir empfehlen dich mal hiermit auseinanderzusetzen. 
Ich bin selber noch nicht ganz durch weil es wirklich sehr umfangreich ist,hat mir aber schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## Bond2602 (28. September 2009)

Leider sind die Bilder 3 Pixel zu breit, das kann schon Ärger geben, nimm die img-tags lieber raus


----------



## taks (28. September 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder 3 Pixel zu breit, das kann schon Ärger geben, nimm die img-tags lieber raus


 

 *grmpf*


und was meinst zu den Bildern?


----------



## Invain (28. September 2009)

Wie Bond2602 schon treffend bemerkt hat, war es einfach viel zu voll auf der IAA. Ständig mit WW knipsen zu müssen und trotzdem am Limit zu kratzen macht keinen Spaß. Hatte mir extra eine D60 ausgeliehen um nicht mit der FZ20 kämpfen zu müssen. Und den BMW 507 hab ich nicht einmal gesehen. 

Abgesehen davon sieht man an vielen Bildern, dass es meine ersten Versuche mit einer DSLR waren. Leider. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (28. September 2009)

@ taks: Das erste gefällt mir, evtl. die Blüte frontaler aufnehmen, ist sehr "seitlich". Beim zweiten ist´s schade, dass die gelbe Blüte abgeschnitten ist. Beim dritten hätte ich auch unten nicht soviel abgeschnitten. Bei den letzten beiden ist die Biene leider sehr mittig.


----------



## taks (28. September 2009)

Ok, danke.
Das mit dem mittig ist so ne Sache, die bewegen sich einfach zu schnell 
Wenn man ned den Autofokus nimmt sind die wieder weg bis man abgedrückt hat -.-


----------



## Bond2602 (28. September 2009)

@ invain: Das letzte Detailbild gefällt mir, leider rauscht es aber auch sehr stark  

@ taks: Ja, das ist leider so ^^. Da heißt es draufhalten und das beste raussuchen 

... Oder croppen


----------



## pixelflair (28. September 2009)

ich dachte das is nen bilderthread *zu Tim glotz*

ab jetzt gibts die pixelflair-wehr


----------



## Bond2602 (28. September 2009)

Kommentare bzw. Meinungen darf man hier Posten 

Und dein Bild sagt mir garnüscht XD


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. September 2009)

Hab mal ein Etikett fotografiert. Kritik immer gern gehört und sagt mir, welches besser gelungen ist

Edit: Hab noch 2 Versuche angehängt Ich lösch ma die ersten beiden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. September 2009)

das Erste wenn unten nicht der Schatten wäre...
das zweite eher nicht

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Whoosaa (30. September 2009)

Jop, 2te ist zu dunkel - beim ersten stört aber der viel zu starke und geradlinig abgeschnittene Schatten unten.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. September 2009)

Invain schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weißt du zufällig, welcher RR das genau war? Ghost?

Ich bin heute mal in einem Ghost dringesessen, wir hatten einen auf dem BMW-Parkdeck heute in der Arbeit. 
Ist schon ein schickes und stattliches Schiff, so ein Royce, aber natürlich auch deutlich teurer als der 7er.
die Suicide doors hinten fand ich etwas ungewohnt. 
Im Infotainment-Hauptmenü gibt es die Option, den Spirit of Ecstasy ein- und auszufahren.


----------



## exoRR (1. Oktober 2009)

@heizungsrohr: Ich finde das zwiete Bild besser, da man gut erkennen kann, dass man es mit einer Flasche zu tun hat. Beim ersten sieht man einfach nur eine schwarze Fläche auf der ein Etikett klebt.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Oktober 2009)

@ exoRR: Ja stimmt, ich hab versucht die Reflexion vom Blitz ein wenig zu reduzieren...hab dann wohl ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

Besichtigung vom Hannover Flughafen von der Schule aus. Was sagt ihr zu den Bildern im Anhang?


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt irgendwas spektakuläres dabei. Hättest vielleicht auch mal mit den Perspektiven spielen sollen, wie z.B. Kamera leicht schräg halten oder die Höhe, in der du sie hälst, variieren - vielleicht auch aufn Boden stellen usw. Generell hattest aber auch Pech an dem Tag, weil das Wetter was ihr da hattet ist natürlich nicht die beste Vorraussetzung..


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2009)

Wieso? Ist doch eine wunderbar dramatische Lichtstimmung...


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hättest vielleicht auch mal mit den Perspektiven spielen sollen, wie z.B. Kamera leicht schräg halten oder die Höhe, in der du sie hälst, variieren - vielleicht auch aufn Boden stellen usw.




Hi!

Meinst Du ungefähr so?

Ich hab' da noch zwei viel bessere, finde die aber im Moment nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal zwei gängzlich unterschiedliche Motive


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Meinst Du ungefähr so?
> 
> ...



Joh, ist auch nicht schlecht, ich bezog mich aber eher auf nfsgame. 



HeNrY schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch eine wunderbar dramatische Lichtstimmung...



Hast schon irgendwo recht, aber wie das ganze wohl mit strahlend blauem Himmel oder leichten Schafswölkchen ausgesehen hätte?


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen!


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Joh, ist auch nicht schlecht, ich bezog mich aber eher auf nfsgame.


Ich weiß; wollte auch nur ein Beispiel für die Nutzung der Perspektive geben.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hast schon irgendwo recht, aber wie das ganze wohl mit strahlend blauem Himmel oder leichten Schafswölkchen ausgesehen hätte?


Im Sommer hätten die Schafe geschwitzt.....

Spaß beiseite; hier noch mal zwei Beispiele für die Nutzung der Perspektive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis: ich habe auf diesen beiden Bilder NICHT am Gleis gestanden: die Kamera war an einem Pfosten (links unten im Bild noch so einer) festgeschraubt und wurde über Fernauslöser mit einer 3-Bilder-Serie ausgelöst!
Und hier drei Beispiele für die Nutzung einer anderen Variablen: der Belichtungszeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2009)

Das letzte in Anhang finde ich richtig genial.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Oktober 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Das letzte in Anhang finde ich richtig genial.


Hi!

Das war am letzten Tag, als die Steuerviertel (zwei-Wagen-Einheiten, sog. 'Stube & Küche') der Baureihe 477 auf der S5 zwischen Strausberg (Nord) und Mahlsdorf (Zuggruppe 'Erna') gefahren sind.
Nachdem ich die 'Ablösung' nach Mahlsdorf überführt hatte, habe ich mein Fahrrad genommen und bin zur Brücke der S-Bahn über den Berliner Autobahnring gefahren.
Dort enstand mit Stativ, Iso100 und 3 Sekunden Belichtungszeit die Aufnahme des mit etwa 75km/h passierenden Zuges.
War nicht mehr ganz hell.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch zwei Bilder aus den tiefsten Schweizer Alpen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

jetzt mal noch ein paar Bildchen von mir.
Hier zwei aus meiner Anfangszeit: geschossen (so um 1990 rum) mit einer Minolta X700 und irgendwann eingescannt.
Da wurde eine alte Brücke in Berlin am Sachsendamm gesprengt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist eines meiner besten: entstanden im Bahnhof Zoo am Morgen des 07.09.2003 um halb eins.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch zwei vom Bahnhof Potsdamer Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Züge fahren beide so knapp 40 km/h, nicht 200........

Leider fotografiere ich nicht mehr; alleine habe ich nicht so viel Spaß dran.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, mal mit mir loszuziehen: bitte P.N!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ecle (5. Oktober 2009)

Typisch Analog 

Hiernoch 2 Bilder:


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Was meinst Du denn damit?


Ecle schrieb:


> Typisch Analog



Analog sind nur die ersten beiden; die anderen entstanden mit meiner Minolta Dimage 7i; einer 5-Magipixel-Digitalkamera....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ecle (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja die ersten beiden Bilder mein ich auch. Sehen halt analog mäßig aus. Das erkennt man sofort dass es mit einer Analog Kamera geschossen wurde.


----------



## eightcore (5. Oktober 2009)

@Schienenbruch:
Was sind das für schwarze Flecken auf deinem Brücken-Explosions-Bild?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch:
> Was sind das für schwarze Flecken auf deinem Brücken-Explosions-Bild?


Dat Zeuch nennt sich 'Geotex' und soll die Splitter abfangen, damit nicht so viel in der Umgebung mit kaputt geht.

Grüße 

Jochen


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Schienenbruch:
Deine Eisenbahnbilder haben was; gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## MESeidel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ja die ersten beiden Bilder mein ich auch. Sehen halt analog mäßig aus. Das erkennt man sofort dass es mit einer Analog Kamera geschossen wurde.



Das is Quatsch.
Schwachstellen sind schlechtes Filmmaterial und Scan mit falscher DPI.
Wenn man sich einen guten Film leistet und das ganze im Labor digitalisieren lässt, ist die Qualität 1A.
Aber warum digitalisieren^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!


MESeidel schrieb:


> Das is Quatsch.
> Schwachstellen sind schlechtes Filmmaterial und Scan mit falscher DPI.
> Wenn man sich einen guten Film leistet und das ganze im Labor digitalisieren lässt, ist die Qualität 1A.
> Aber warum digitalisieren^^




Da hast Du recht.
Der Film war _sooo _gut auch nicht: ein Fuji mit Iso 200.
Digitalisiert wurden die aber vom Papierbild auf einem billigen Flachbettscanner.
Und das sieht man halt.

_Wenn _ich irgendwann die Negative wiederfinde, gebe ich die vielleicht zum Digitalisieren.

Waren halt meine ersten Versuche....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ecle (6. Oktober 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das is Quatsch.
> Schwachstellen sind schlechtes Filmmaterial und Scan mit falscher DPI.
> Wenn man sich einen guten Film leistet und das ganze im Labor digitalisieren lässt, ist die Qualität 1A.
> Aber warum digitalisieren^^


Ich glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe nicht über die Qualität gemeckert. Ich wollte nur sagen dass die Analog Bilder schon einen anderen Stil haben. Kann ich auch nicht genau beschreiben wie, aber ich finde das nicht unbedingt negativ.


----------



## Naitsabes (6. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt in letzter Zeit viele Bilder gemacht, von etwa 800 Bildern sind bereits mehr als 600 gelöscht 

Hier sind die ersten 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, wie mich manche (ältere) Leute dabei komisch angeguckt haben. Ein 186cm großer 16 Jähriger mit einem Rucksack und einer DSLR in der Hand auf einem Klettergerüst, das ganz oben etwa 1.60m Platz bietet

Und das folgende habe ich gemacht, während ich mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (6. Oktober 2009)

Wow , das haut mich um, ehrlich.
Die Bilder gehören definitiv zu den besten im Thread.


----------



## Jackhammer (6. Oktober 2009)

4 und 7 gefallen mir!

4 weil die Idee gut umgesetzt ist (auch wenn es ein wenig rauscht),
7 wegen der Brechung der münze in der enstehenden Welle.

Schade das keine Exif´s drin sind.

Mit welcher(n) Linse(n), und einstellungen hast du die pix gemacht?

Anti OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (7. Oktober 2009)

Also die Kamera ist die Nikon D70 meines Onkels, das Objektiv war bei jedem der Fotos ein Nikkor 28-80mm und gespeichert wurden alle Bilder als RAW.

Die Einstellungen bei dem Bild mit dem Klettergerüst sind:
Belichtungszeit: 1/40sec
Blende: F7.1
Iso: 200


Bei dem siebten Bild mit der Münze:
Belichtungszeit: 1/500sec
Blende: F5.6
Iso: 200



Nun noch ein paar weitere Bilder (die HDRs waren nur eine kleine Spielerei ) 
Leider fehlen auch da wieder die Exifs, müsste mal schauen warum^^


----------



## HeNrY (8. Oktober 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> Wow , das haut mich um, ehrlich.
> Die Bilder gehören definitiv zu den besten im Thread.



Das würde ich wohl stark bezweifeln


----------



## guntergeh (8. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das würde ich wohl stark bezweifeln



Ich wollts nicht so direkt sagen aber Jop.


----------



## pixelflair (8. Oktober 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ich wollts nicht so direkt sagen aber Jop.




ihr sprecht mir aus der seele

hier mal 2 portraits noch gemacht mit meiner alten e410.. 

Hole mir morgen mein Metz48 für meine D90 ab dann gibts wohl noch ein paar neue Bilder von mir   langsam rüste ich auf xD


----------



## exoRR (8. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das würde ich wohl stark bezweifeln



Ich nicht , aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## pixelflair (8. Oktober 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> Ich nicht , aber ist Geschmackssache.



alle 2500 posts gelesen? hier sind teils richtige hammer dabei


----------



## Naitsabes (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde meine auch nicht als "besonders gut" bezeichnen


----------



## eightcore (8. Oktober 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> Ich nicht , aber ist Geschmackssache.



Ob dies Geschmacksache ist, ist Geschmacksache.  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (8. Oktober 2009)

So meine (voerst) letzen Bilder mit der Kamera, nach 6 Wochen muss ich sie nun wieder abgeben.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie bereits geschrieben, hab ich gestern mein Blitz geholt und bäm!  Erstmal musste der Hund meiner Eltern leiden, weil grad kein menschliches Objekt hier war


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Oktober 2009)

So ich war mit der Schule in Dresden, dabei hab ich mal ein bisschen mit der Kamera gespielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Brunnen einer Burg nahe Dresden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (9. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> So ich war mit der Schule in Dresden, dabei hab ich mal ein bisschen mit der Kamera gespielt:



Das erste hat was.

Hab mal noch eins hoch geladen. Ich glaub ich hatte das hier schon einmal, habs aber eben entdeckt und irgendwie hats mir gefallen.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Das erste hat was.
> 
> Hab mal noch eins hoch geladen. Ich glaub ich hatte das hier schon einmal, habs aber eben entdeckt und irgendwie hats mir gefallen.



war das in Beelitz  ???


----------



## guntergeh (9. Oktober 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> war das in Beelitz  ???



Jupp. Ich muss mal wieder hin..


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2009)

hehe, für mich leider zu weit weg 

konnte heute dann auch mal mein Blitz richtig einweihen  Opfer mal wieder meine Freundin 

und ein Selbstportrait der etwas anderen Art ... :x


----------



## guntergeh (9. Oktober 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hehe, für mich leider zu weit weg
> 
> konnte heute dann auch mal mein Blitz richtig einweihen  Opfer mal wieder meine Freundin
> 
> und ein Selbstportrait der etwas anderen Art ... :x



Das letzte ist wirklich Muha....

Für mich war es vorher nicht so weit. 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt ist schon ok. Jetzt sind es aber glaub ich 600-700 km. Das etwas zu heftig.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wären es so 2 1/2 - 3 stunden ... nur die kosten würden sich einfach nich rentieren  100€ mal so für nen "ort" ausgeben find ich noch zu hart als student


----------



## guntergeh (10. Oktober 2009)

Mal bissl gefiltert^^


----------



## Pffzzhh! (10. Oktober 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal bissl gefiltert^^



Absolut krass, gefällt mir super


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2009)

hab mir mal den filter bzw. das plugin von gunter geklaut 

jeweils original und dann bearbeitet


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Oktober 2009)

Das kann ich auch


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch, ich mach mit!

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den Bereich links noch dunkler bekomme, ohne dass eine Kante entsteht?


----------



## _Snaker_ (11. Oktober 2009)

wie heißt denn der filter?


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage
Ich hab einfach mal drauflosgefiltert und ein bisschen Tonwertkorrektur gemacht.
Welchen Filter die anderen verwendet haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## guntergeh (11. Oktober 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> wie heißt denn der filter?



Fractalius von Redfield


----------



## Masterwana (11. Oktober 2009)

War Gestern und Heute ein wenig mit meinem Cousin und seiner  Cannon 1000D unterwegs.

Sind beide noch  DSLR-Neulinge. 
Das Wetter war auch nicht so der Bringer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2009)

finde das erste hat noch iwie was


----------



## Masterwana (11. Oktober 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> finde das erste hat noch iwie was



Danke!

Sind ja noch am üben...
Bestes Beispiel ist das dritte Bild, leider nicht den Vordergrund fokusiert.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab noch mal ein bisschen im Archiv gewühlt und dieses Bild gefunden. 

Beim bearbeiten hab ich zwar einiges ausprobiert, aber war nie so wirklich zufrieden.
Was würdet ihr mit dem Bild anstellen?


----------



## guntergeh (11. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mit dem Bild anstellen?



Hmm ehrlich gesagt....außer auf 1000px zu verkleinern fällt mir da nix ein. Das Motiv ist gut, die Perspektive nur leider nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Oktober 2009)

@Masterwana

Das erste Bild hat was! Das Vorletzte auch, mal vom Auto abgesehen 


Hier mal wieder ein paar von mir

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der_yappi (11. Oktober 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Sind ja noch am üben...
> Bestes Beispiel ist das dritte Bild, leider nicht den Vordergrund fokusiert.



Ich hätte wenigstens das Kennzeichen unkenntlich gemacht.
Jeder mit Connections kann dadurch deine Adresse etc rauskriegen.
Und du weißt ja: Big Schäuble is watching you!


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Hmm ehrlich gesagt....außer auf 1000px zu verkleinern fällt mir da nix ein. Das Motiv ist gut, die Perspektive nur leider nicht.


Ja, das merk ich bei mir zunehmend bei vielen Bildern.

Werd mir wohl mal irgendwo ein Lehrbuch besorgen um ein bisschen darüber zu lernen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Oktober 2009)

So, auch wenn einige hier meine Bilder nicht mögen, egal.
Mal 2 ausm Urlaub. Bei an den Bruchhauser STeinen enstanden
Geschossen mit meiner Olympus µ1030SW.

@heizungsrohr: der Brunnen ist auf der Festung Königsstein, war da auch schonmal


----------



## MESeidel (12. Oktober 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hätte wenigstens das Kennzeichen unkenntlich gemacht.
> Jeder mit Connections kann dadurch deine Adresse etc rauskriegen.
> Und du weißt ja: Big Schäuble is watching you!



Und dann die Kamera klauen?
Oder den Volkswagen?

Also mal ehrlich ich fahr jeden Tag 2x an einem Jaguar am Straßenrand vorbei.
Der liese sich bestimmt ohne Stress wegschaffen.
Oder anders: bei uns haben sie schon aus der Mercedes Niederlassung Autos mit Abschlepp Kran über den Zaun gehoben.
In dem Gewerbegebiet bekommt auch keiner mit, wenn der Alarm los geht und Autobahn Auffahrt ist gleich neben an.
Beim Kumpel im Neubau haben sie Tagsüber die hinter Haustür aufgebrochen und alle Keller leer geräumt.
.....

Wenn nicht gerade 10000 Euro Car Hifi in der Kiste sind, wird das wohl keinen interessieren ;o)


----------



## Naitsabes (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber dennoch kann man ja versuchen ein wenig anonym zu bleiben.

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was da mit dem Sonnenschirm passiert ist, weiß ich auch nicht  
Habe schon ein wenig versucht es zu retuschieren, funktioniert aber nicht so richtig - muss noch viel üben


----------



## xpfreddy (12. Oktober 2009)

das vierte ist noch aus NY.. der Rest alles aus Berlin..


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> Was da mit dem Sonnenschirm passiert ist, weiß ich auch nicht
> Habe schon ein wenig versucht es zu retuschieren, funktioniert aber nicht so richtig - muss noch viel üben



Ich würd sagen das war nen Windstoß. 
Genauso wie die Blätter im Hintergrung.

Zum Thema Kennzeichen: Ja ihr habt Recht, hätte die Kennzeichen entfernen sollen.


----------



## Naitsabes (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie die Ghostings zustande kommen weiß ich, aber im Original sind da noch extrem eklige Pixel.
Hier ist das "unbearbeitete" HDR:
Ich hatte kein Stativ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Bild im Anhang ist dann das (vor der Verkleinerung) zusätzlich bearbeitete.


----------



## xpfreddy (12. Oktober 2009)

@vladez ich glaub dein Problem gehört eher in den Diskussions-Thread.. hört sich alles nämlich etwas  "technisch" an...

ich kann an deinem Bild kein Motiv ausmachen-sry. Spar dir die Arbeit und geh besser foten.. so hart es auch klingt..


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

@Vladez: Nice Work!


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Oktober 2009)

@freddy: Gefallen mir verdammt gut.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder was von mir..bald gibts neue portraits usw. ;D


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt eine Dynax 7D und ein Sigma 17-70mm.

Hier mal erste Bilderchens meinerseits. (Nicht verkleinert, sonst leidet die Qualität )


----------



## Naitsabes (15. Oktober 2009)

Doch nochmal was neues von mir - der Himmel war heute einfach nur geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit.

Ät eightcore unter mir:

Mit welchem (kostenlosen) Programm kann man denn ganz gut Panoramas machen?


----------



## eightcore (15. Oktober 2009)

Ät Vladez:
Das letzte hat was. Wenn das jetzt ein Panorama-Bild wäre, also so ein Breitbild, dazu noch mehr Unschärfe, dann würde es affengeil aussehen.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Oktober 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> Doch nochmal was neues von mir - der Himmel war heute einfach nur geil



Das sieht schön aus, da könnte man auch nen super Photoshop brush draus machen


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2009)

Letztes Jahr aus meinem Badezimmerfenster! Ich fand das Licht einfach genial! Leider wirkt es auf dem Bild nicht annähernd, wie im Original! Dazu kommt, dass ich es mit meiner IXUS 75 geschossen habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. Oktober 2009)

Sieht ziemlich gut aus, nur solltest du vlt. den Kontrast so regeln, dass unten alles so gut wie schwarz is, dann is da ne schönere Diskrepanz () zwischen Himmel und Vordergrund


----------



## eightcore (17. Oktober 2009)

Da würde jetzt ein HDR Pic geil aussehen..


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es gerade schön, dass unten nicht alles im Schwarzen unter geht und nur der Baum schwarz ist!


----------



## Oliver (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es auch schöner, wenn sich unten noch was erkennen lässt, allerdings wäre der Farbverlauf des Himmels auch ein erstklassiges Motiv 

Hab mit deinem Bild noch etwas rumgefuscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2009)

Ne, da finde ich das Original besser, einfach weil die Atmosphäre viel stimmiger ist, dadurch, dass eben alles dunkel ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut blos hätt ich es oben dunkel gelassen. Unten siehts nu besser aus


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. Oktober 2009)

Es sieht eig. schlechter aus als vorher, ich hätte es andersrum gemacht, also unten dunkler.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde das Bild fast um die Hälfte kürzen.
Also der untere Teil komplett weg.
Nur den Baum, den Himmel und nach dem Horizont -> schnipp


----------



## Ecle (17. Oktober 2009)

Einmal die "neue Synagoge" in Berlin und den Potsdamer Platz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich war nachts mal draußen unterwegs, dabei ist der Anhang entstanden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal wissen was ihr davon haltet. Ich habe mich mal bisschen mit Gimp auseinander gesetzt, bin absoluter Anfänger. 

Orig: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was meint ihr, wie hättet ihr es bearbeitet?


----------



## guntergeh (18. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich würde mal wissen was ihr davon haltet.
> Was meint ihr, wie hättet ihr es bearbeitet?



Finde es so eigentlich nicht schlecht. Hätte mir aber besser gefallen wenn das Wasser das Licht reflektieren würde wie im Original. Hätte man vielleicht noch etwas aufhellen können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du es mal zeigen wie du es meinst? Dürfst gerne mein orig bearbeiten. 

Gruß


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Oktober 2009)

ein bisl Berlin


----------



## superman1989 (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Oktober 2009)

@ xpfredde: Auf dem dritten sieht man nen Eingang zum SonyCenter oder?


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Oktober 2009)

jein.

es gibt direkt rechts auch noch einen Eingang zum Sony-Center.


----------



## guntergeh (18. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> ein bisl Berlin



Ich mag sie alle drei. Wirklich gut.


----------



## Ecle (18. Oktober 2009)

Was sagt ihr zu meinen Bildern auf der voherigen Seite?
Hier mal das Sony Center bei Nacht mit ISO 1600 und meiner LX3.
Habs aus Raw entwickelt und ne Menge mit Neat Image rumgespielt. Sieht ne Ecke besser aus als das JPG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich war nachts mal draußen unterwegs, dabei ist der Anhang entstanden



ansich idee gut, aber umsetzung eher mangelhaft,weilsunscharf is

Möglichst kleine Blende (große Blendenzahl)nehmen bei nacht


Meine Bilder sind gestern entstanden


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Oktober 2009)

@ Ecle

da kannste nicht viel erwarten. Neat-Image hat da vll entwas entrauscht, aber das Bild ist fast nur noch Matsch. Generell ist das Sony-Center bei Nacht ein extrem schwieriges Motiv für viele Kameras. Außerdem ein guter High-Iso Test. Habe da letztens Ausrucke von einer E-3 gesehen.. sah bei ISO 800 ziemlich böse aus.

Das letzte Bild aus deinem vorrigen Post hat was. Ein sehr ähnliches Bild hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten auchmal gemacht..  
Wenn du mal geile Wolken erwischst, könnte das Bild sehr geil werden. Musst halt auch etwas Kontraste reinhauen. ooc wird das nie was.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Oktober 2009)

@ sky2k4: Naja würd ja gern, aber meine Kamera hat keine echte Blende . Die hat nu sonen Lichtfilter, den man an und aus schalten kann, wird dann als Blende bezeichnet.


----------



## Ecle (18. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @ Ecle
> 
> da kannste nicht viel erwarten. Neat-Image hat da vll entwas entrauscht, aber das Bild ist fast nur noch Matsch. Generell ist das Sony-Center bei Nacht ein extrem schwieriges Motiv für viele Kameras. Außerdem ein guter High-Iso Test. Habe da letztens Ausrucke von einer E-3 gesehen.. sah bei ISO 800 ziemlich böse aus.


Ich finds eigentlich in Ordnung für ISO 1600. Und das ist nicht stark vermatscht. Das JPG sieht viel schlimmer aus  Für Kompakt Verhältnisse...
Ich werd das mal in 30x45 ausdrucken.



xpfreddy schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild aus deinem vorrigen Post hat was. Ein sehr ähnliches Bild hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten auchmal gemacht..
> Wenn du mal geile Wolken erwischst, könnte das Bild sehr geil werden. Musst halt auch etwas Kontraste reinhauen. ooc wird das nie was.


Das ist aus Raw entwickelt. Gerade bei diesem Bild finde ich starke Kontraste eher nicht gut. Aber ist wohl Geschmackssache




heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @ sky2k4: Naja würd ja gern, aber meine Kamera hat keine echte Blende . Die hat nu sonen Lichtfilter, den man an und aus schalten kann, wird dann als Blende bezeichnet.




Lochblende heißt das. Da geht nur Blende zu oder Blende auf


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber die hat 2 Einstellungen bei denen Licht durchkommt, nur bei einer sieht man dann vorne im Objektiv sone Art Rollladen davorklappen. Und dann isses Bild halt dunkler, aber die Tiefenschärfe ändert sich nich

Hab nochmal mit nem Filter drübergebügelt, sieht zwar jetz nich mehr nach ner Straße aus, aber egal


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Oktober 2009)

Also für ISO 1600 kann man da nicht meckern. Klasse Cam.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass meine Kamera sowas hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-sie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras-hpim6515.jpg bei ISO 200 ausspuckt...


----------



## pixelflair (18. Oktober 2009)

So da nochmal 2 Bilder  erstmal mit Blitz über Funk und nem 50mm 1.8 

Glatt die Bidler vergessen


----------



## Ecle (18. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Also für ISO 1600 kann man da nicht meckern. Klasse Cam.
> Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass meine Kamera sowas hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-sie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras-hpim6515.jpg bei ISO 200 ausspuckt...



Das sieht echt verdammt schrecklich aus.
Dies liegt allerdings nicht allein am Sensor, eine große Rolle spielt auch die JPG Verarbeitung. Diese ist bei Kompakten mit schlechtem Prozessor oft besonders mieß. Dieses Rauschen ist sehr grob und unkontrolliert. Mit einem neutralen und hochauflösenden Raw Konverter + ein Denoise Programm ala Neat Image sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus. Aber warscheinlich unterstützt die Cam nichtmal Raw oder? 

Noch ein Bild:


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Oktober 2009)

RAW?
Für die Cam ein absolutes Fremdwort.
Ist aber nur die billige FamilienUnterwegsKnipse. Für ein paar Erinnerungsbilder etc. reichts, man darf eben nur nichts machen, was mit Kunst zu tun haben soll. Hat aber auch die Vorteile, dass die Kamera nicht so schnell geklaut wird und wenns denn mal passiert, kein großer Verlust ist weil sie billig war.

Ich werd mir so Q1/2010 auch eine DSLR für bessere Bilder zulegen, vorraussichtlich eine EOS 450D, vorerst mit Kit Objektiv und dem Blitz von dem Bild oben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Oktober 2009)

Was sagt ihr denn zu meinen hier geposteten Bildern ?


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Oktober 2009)

@jonny the Gamer

das erste ist ein Makro/Nahbild von einem Tokina-Objektiv
das zweite ist eine unscharfe Laterne
das dritte ist iwas nicht erkennbares..

was soll man dazu groß sagen ? Motive brauch das Land.. jeder Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## Fransen (18. Oktober 2009)

Mal was neues von mir.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @ Ecle
> 
> da kannste nicht viel erwarten. Neat-Image hat da vll entwas entrauscht, aber das Bild ist fast nur noch Matsch. Generell ist das Sony-Center bei Nacht ein extrem schwieriges Motiv für viele Kameras. Außerdem ein guter High-Iso Test. Habe da letztens Ausrucke von einer E-3 gesehen.. sah bei ISO 800 ziemlich böse aus.


Ich würde solche Nachtaufnahmen eher mit Stativ (irgendwo aufgelegt oder angeschraubt tut's auch) und Iso 100 (statt 800) versuchen.
Das Ergebnis siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das untere Bild entstand mit 'etwas' Tele (so ~220mm) und bei nahezu (in Berlin wird's nur bei Stromausfall ganz dunkel) völliger Dunkelheit.

Darf sich allerdings nix bewegen, sonst kommt so was bei 'raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was beabsichtigt war....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## xpfreddy (19. Oktober 2009)

mit Stativ haste schon Recht, aber nicht immer hat man Lust dazu.. 

Sagmal arbeitest du bei der Bahn, oder wie kommst du immer auf diese Gleise oder Ubahn-Schächte ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> mit Stativ haste schon Recht, aber nicht immer hat man Lust dazu..
> 
> Sagmal arbeitest du bei der Bahn, oder wie kommst du immer auf diese Gleise oder Ubahn-Schächte ?



Ja, ich arbeite bei der Bahn: bis 2004 bei der S-Bahn Berlin (da sind auch die Fotos her) und seitdem bei einer Privatbahn in NRW.

Satt dem Stativ tut es auch ein Mülleimer, eine Bank oder - was ich immer dabei habe - ein kleines Anschraubstativ, das an einem Pfeiler, Geländer, Bank, Gitter, Verkehrsschild oder was auch immer angeschraubt wird.
So sind bsp. diese hier entstanden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier war es der im Bild sichtbare 'Zaun', an welchem die Halterung angeschraubt war

Und hier ein Vermessungspfahl (wie links unten zu sehen; das silberne mit der gelben Kappe drauf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es findet sich fast immer was.
und wenn nicht: 
hier lag die Kamera auf einem Gitterost, wie er auch am Signal links im Bild sichtbar ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Streusandkiste links im Bild ginge zur Not auch.

Wichtig ist - insbesondere bei bewegten Objekten - nur der Fernauslöser, um das Verwackeln zu vermeiden.
Bei unbewegten Objekten tut's natürlich auch der Zeitauslöser.
Bewegte Objekte sind dann allerdings wegbewegt....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ecle (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Nachtbild aus dem Sony Center war auf einer Rolltreppe gemacht, da wirds schwierig mit Stativ


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder was von mir.
Vergleich bearbeitet/Orginal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Autokiller677 : Beides sehr schöne Bilder , weiß gar nicht, welches ich besser finde...
Kommt fast an die Grafik von Crysis ran 


Hier mal ein Herbst-Bild von mir.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Oktober 2009)

Messdienerfehrienfahrt und Crysis?
Ich glaub, das erzähl ich unserem Pastor dann lieber doch nicht, abschlachten ist jetzt ja nicht so ganz der Inbegriff von Nächstenliebe^^


----------



## xpfreddy (19. Oktober 2009)

@atomkiller 

sehr schönes Bild! Schwarzweiss finde ich besser. Leider ist es technisch nicht einwandfrei, aber das kann man von einer Kompakten auch nicht erwarten.



@schienenbruch
das letzte müsste S Neuköln sein, oder? Seih froh, dass du dieses Chaos jetzt in Berlin nicht miterlebst...


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @schienenbruch
> das letzte müsste S Neuköln sein, oder? Seih froh, dass du dieses Chaos jetzt in Berlin nicht miterlebst...



Oooch: da entgeht mir aber was!

Habe ncoh Bekannt in Berlin; da kriege ich es live mit!
Kann mir aber ein schadenfrohes Grinsen (hätt' ich keien Ohren, ginge es im Kreis....) nicht verkneifen....

Überraschen tut es mich aber nicht im geringsten.
Ist Neukölln.
Wenn Du noch mehr davon haben willst, sieh mal den Post an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...me-der-di-thread-post1143901.html#post1143901

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @atomkiller
> sehr schönes Bild! Schwarzweiss finde ich besser. Leider ist es technisch nicht einwandfrei, aber das kann man von einer Kompakten auch nicht erwarten.


Jop, stimmt
Zudem hab ich die Bilder mit Photoshop auf 5 gespeichert, da sind sicher auch noch mal ein paar Details abhanden gekommen, aber ich wollte hier jetzt keine 5MB Bilder hochladen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. Oktober 2009)

Warum haste dann nich einfach die Auflösung runtergedreht un dann mit höherer Quali gespeichert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2009)

So, mal wieder etwas aus der Portrait-Ecke von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Warum haste dann nich einfach die Auflösung runtergedreht un dann mit höherer Quali gespeichert?


War ich irgendwie zu blöd für.
4 Tage und 12h schlaf sind keine gute Kobination
Ich guck mal, ob ich die Bearbeitung noch mal hinbekomme und dann richtig speichere.

EDIT: Jetzt mit 900px und voller Qualität
Ist zwar keine perfekte Kopie, aber relativ ähnlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, mal wieder etwas aus der Portrait-Ecke von mir.


Süß die kleine und nen richtig tolles Bild. Sie ist auch schon ganz schön groß geworden.

Ist das ein 50mm f/1.4?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2009)

Yes, das schnuckelige 1.4er  (leider nicht ganz scharf auf meiner D700, ist eine Uraltversion des 50mm).


----------



## xTc (20. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, mal wieder etwas aus der Portrait-Ecke von mir.



1A Bild, gefällt mir persönlich sehr sehr gut. Die helle Fläche grün, das grau rechts und das pink vom Shirt fügen sich farblich extrem genial zusammen. Die leichte unschärfe kann man dabei verschmerzen. 

Vorallem das "funkeln" in den Augen hast du super getroffen.


----------



## Fransen (20. Oktober 2009)

Künstlerisch nicht sonderlich Wertvoll - aber eine kleine Fingerübung mit dem 17-50 2.8.
Model war eine EOS 1000F samt 75-300 4-5.6 III, das Bild entstand unter sehr schlechten Bedingungen, ich wollte eig. nur den AF testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
@Thilo sehr schön, gefällt mir!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hübsches Motiv


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Augenbild, ich weiß aber nich welches besser is


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. Oktober 2009)

also ich find das 2. besser da is mehr Farbe drinn


----------



## Naitsabes (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, dass im zweiten zu viel Farbe ist, außerdem sieht man im SW-Bild  die Spiegelungen im Auge besser.



Edit. 

Vladez hatte Langeweile, und da fällt ihm nichts besseres ein als heizungsrohrs Bild ein wenig zu bearbeiten; aber dem Vladez gefällt seine Version auch nicht so ganz 

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Vladez in der dritten Person von sich redet?


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

So hab nochmal ein paar Makros gemacht.


----------



## xpfreddy (22. Oktober 2009)

@ heizungsrohr

das portrait ist schön, aber das Auge wirkt mir auch beim schwarzweiss Bild etwas zu unnatürlich.

Die Makros sind auch nett, aber iwie fehlt mir der letzte Kick. Beim ersten makro lässt sich bestimmt noch was machen.. 


das erste ist noch NY und das zweite ist ein selbstportrait..


----------



## MESeidel (22. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> So hab nochmal ein paar Makros gemacht.



Ich finde in dem Schwarz säuft das Motiv zu sehr ab.
Farblich stechen die Objekte ja auch nicht hervor.
Außerdem gibt es keinen Grund warum das Handy in der Schärfen-Tiefe begrenzt ist.
Es gibt kein Highlight das man durch einen unscharfen Hintergrund hervorheben könnte....


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja dummerweise lässt sich bei mir mit der Tiefenschärfe wenig machen, da meine Kamera keine echte Blendeneinstellung hat. Außerdem denk ich, dass das Handy selbst mit ner besseren Kamera bei kleinster Blende kaum ganz scharf geworden wäre.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

@xpfreddy
Das erste find ich sehr gut, der Vogel links im Bild sieht geil aus.

EDIT: War gerade bei Saturn und konnts natürlich nicht lassen zum 100sten Mal ein paar Bilder mit den DSLR's da zu machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum hast du den Hintergrund so abgedunkelt? Schade.
@ heizungsrohr: Wie alt ist dieses Mädel?


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

@eightcore: Meinst du mein Bild mit dem abgedunkelten Hintergrund? Ich versteh da nicht ganz, was du meinst, zum Vergleich hab ich das Orginal mal angehängt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal eine hellere Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Oktober 2009)

@eightcore: Naja sie ist 15, daher werd ich eher weniger Bilder von ihr hochladen, ohne Erlaubnis. Außerdem hast du ja nur ein Gesichtsviertel gesehen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Oktober 2009)

> Außerdem hast du ja nur ein Gesichtsviertel gesehen


Da will ich jetzt mal nichts hineininterpretieren^^

*duck und weg*


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja ne ich sag nich, dass sie sonst hässlich is oder so, aber man sollte nie zu früh urteilen 
Hier das letzte von ihr, an der Elbe. Die Brille is übrigens keine Richtige, sowas klobiges zieht kein Mensch dauerhaft an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
war heute mit meinem Vater im Technik-Museum (bei uns in Berlin).
Habe da ca 230 Fotos gemacht und es sind - wie ich finde - auch ein paar ganz gute bei rausgekommen 
Fotos sind mit meiner Dynax 7D und dem Sigma 2,8-3,5 / 17-70 gemacht.

Hier mal ein Auszug als Anhang 

Natürlich ist Kritik nicht verboten...


----------



## eightcore (24. Oktober 2009)

@ Autokiller677:

Ich meinte, dass dein Bild zu stark abgedunkelt ist, sodass das, was vorher weiss war, jetzt schon ein Grau ist und wenn das der Fall ist, hast du vielzuviel abgedunkelt oder zuwenig Kontrast gegeben, aber egal.
Die "hellere Version" gefällt mir schon viel besser.

Da ich gerade einen PC für einen Kumpel am zusammenbasteln bin, hab ich ein Paar Fotos geschossen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2009)

Schickes Intel System.
Was ist das für ein Prozessor?


----------



## eightcore (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein i5 750 auf dem ersten und eine 4870 auf dem zweiten Bild.


----------



## pixelflair (24. Oktober 2009)

Mal weg von der Technik 

Hab im Moment nen 50mm 1,8 ausgeliehen und das leidet grad ordentlich xD

einmal meine Freundin, einmal unser Hamster und beim dritten nochmal nen kleines Beispiel was mit ner schönen Bea möglich is


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe mich mal ein bissl an makros probiert
Hier sind die Ergebnisse

Tante Edith:
Naja, aber nu


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle,

hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Olympus E-520 zugeschickt bekommen und hab mich gleich mal an ein paar Schnappschüssen versucht...Bin zu jeglichem Feedback bereit 

MfG


----------



## pixelflair (25. Oktober 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Olympus E-520 zugeschickt bekommen und hab mich gleich mal an ein paar Schnappschüssen versucht...Bin zu jeglichem Feedback bereit
> 
> MfG



Gratz zum fehlkauf



Bild 1 hat was, der rest naja eher weniger xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2009)

Find ich, dass Bild 1 am besten ist, aber der Rest ist doch jetzt nicht schlecht oder ? 

Alibi im Anhang


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2009)

Die aufkeimende Diskussion wurde in den Quatsch-Thread verschoben.


----------



## Bond2602 (25. Oktober 2009)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich meine Kamera auch wieder benutzen können ( es gab einfach nix zum fotografieren )

Vogelausstellung hier um die Ecke.

Das zweite erinnert mich so an: Whats up, homies?


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Oktober 2009)

Das zweite ist auch "Whats up, homies?" mäßig. Hast du echt gut getroffen!


----------



## Bond2602 (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Mann im Mond


----------



## S_Fischer (26. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, mal wieder etwas aus der Portrait-Ecke von mir.


 
hehe da sieht sie aus als hätte sie den ganzen Tag Kohle geschaufelt 
aber immer noch süß, es gibt wirklich tolle Bilder von deiner kleinen!



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Augenbild, ich weiß aber nich welches besser is


 
wunderschön, ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden welches besser ist.
Jaja diese großen Brillen kommen wieder in Mode (warum auch immer), sei froh das sie sich nicht zuklatscht mit Make Up und so, sonst hätteste nicht ein so schönes Foto machen können. Aber wirklich sehr schön.


Bischen wenig los hier in letzer Zeit naja bei dem Wetter kein Wunder war heute Abend trotzdem mal draußen und dabei ist unter anderem dieses Foto entstanden was mir sehr gut gefällt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2009)

War vorhin im Wald


----------



## DPr (26. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Der Mann im Mond


 

Probier nochmal etwas abzublenden, sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber da geht noch was mit mehr Details


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
werde ich machen.
War auch jetzt nur ein Foto aus der Hand, also mit einem Stativ wird das auch noch um Längen besser, denke ich


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch mal den Mond fotografiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde ich machen.
> War auch jetzt nur ein Foto aus der Hand, also mit einem Stativ wird das auch noch um Längen besser, denke ich



Durch das Stativ wird es nicht viel besser werden. Da der Mond Licht reflektiert wird er bei längerer Belichtung nur matschiger und noch ein heller Fleck. Wenn man die Blende schließt würde das also genauso passieren. Abgesehen davon steht das Objektiv dabei auf unendlich. Ich glaube nicht das bei einer Entfernung von 400.000 km das Abblenden eine besonders bessere Tiefenschärfe erzeugt  

Zum Vergleich mal noch ein Anhang mit Offenblende und 200mm.


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2009)

Und was für ein Objektiv hast du da genommen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich ?
War das Minolta 2,8 200mm APO


----------



## DPr (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie groß ist das Bild im Orginal? Ich denk mal, Du kannst da ruhig etwas vom "schwarz" drumherum wegschneiden 
Minolta 200 APO..njami.. paß gut auf das Schätzchen auf.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. Oktober 2009)

Bestes Mondbild, welches bisher hier gezeigt wurde! Ich komme mit meiner Lumix TZ5 auf 10x Zoom (280mm), somit ist leider auch nicht viel drauf. Werde es mal hier anhängen, wenn ich es finde


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch eins, welches ich gerade aufgenommen hab 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (27. Oktober 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Bestes Mondbild, welches bisher hier gezeigt wurde!


Negativ. Irgendwo hier weiter vorn ziemlich am Anfang im Thread gibt es ein noch besseres. 

Aber das hier ist auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Oktober 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> @ Autokiller677:
> 
> Ich meinte, dass dein Bild zu stark abgedunkelt ist, sodass das, was vorher weiss war, jetzt schon ein Grau ist und wenn das der Fall ist, hast du vielzuviel abgedunkelt oder zuwenig Kontrast gegeben, aber egal.
> Die "hellere Version" gefällt mir schon viel besser.



Hab im Bezug auf das obige Zitat noch mal ein wenig rumgespielt, aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit noch mehr Kontrast wirkt es sehr unnatürlich, deshalb hab ichs mal so gelassen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist dunkler als das original, sieht man sofort daran, dass die Lampen kein reines Weiß haben. Ich würds heller lassen.

Edit: Habs nochmal angehängt, das is einfach das von dir hochgeladene Original in schwarz-weiß umgesetzt, ohne jede Tonwertkorrektur oder so.


----------



## Ecle (27. Oktober 2009)

Herbstbild (ISO 500, F2.0, 1/20s):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Bild musste ich ganz kurz überlegen, ob das nich aus Crysis kommt  Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Ecle (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den lokalen Kontrast etwas erhöht, dadurch wirkt es etwas surrealer, vielleicht deswegen 
Hier auch nochmal was krasses (Pseudo-HDR)
Hackescher Markt in Berlin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder was Älteres - neu aufpoliert. New York, Nähe UN-Gebäude.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Oktober 2009)

@ *PCGH_Thilo* : Das könnte ja glattweg ein Poster sein  Sehr nice


----------



## HeNrY (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr cool und sehr "eindrucksvoll"
Aufteilung gefällt, Farbgebung auch 
(Dachte zu erst, da ginge Falk xD)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, so cool ist Falk auch nicht. Der Originaltitel des Bildes war "Coolness of James Dean " 

Hier noch was Architektonisches




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (29. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hehe, so cool ist Falk auch nicht. Der Originaltitel des Bildes war "Coolness of James Dean "


Von oben her gesehen bis zur Stirn könnte es Falk sein 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier noch was Architektonisches


Irgendwie dreht sich jetzt bei mir alles.

Aber wirklich ein sehr gutes Bild.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2009)

einmal der Mond vom 5. Oktober. Der Rest von heute - kam von der Nachtschicht zurück und gleich mal mit der Kamera raus.

(Gucke gerade nebenbei Terminator auf Pro7 und merkwürdigerweise erzeugt die PCGH Seite gerade jetzt andauernd Sarah Connor Werbebanner  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (30. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein paar von mir.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss ein eher schlechtes Bild...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das mittlere find ich geil!


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Das mittlere find ich geil!


Nicht nur Du......

@xTc:
Wie lange hast Du das mittlere Bidl belichtet?

Was anderes: Du bist ja nich weit weg von mir; vielleicht kann man sich ja mal zum Fotografieren treffen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ecle (1. November 2009)

10 Sekunden steht in den Exifs

Hier auch mal 4 Sekunden freihand


----------



## HeNrY (1. November 2009)

Anderer Schnitt und es würde mir gefallen


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2009)

@ ecle:

Stativ wäre vlt praktisch gewesen
Aber sonst ganz interessant


----------



## Ecle (2. November 2009)

Geht schlecht aufm Freimarkt. Da rempelt einen jeder an.
Aber 4 Sekunden freihand ist auchmal ganz lustig


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2009)

Hi Ecle,

Also ich hatte nie Probleme auf der Messe mit Stativ zu arbeiten...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (2. November 2009)

Ich war wohl zum falschen Zeitpunkt da. Freitag Abend ist natürlich sehr voll.
Super Bilder nichtraucher.
Hier auch noch eins, welches ist besser als das voherige finde:


----------



## pixelflair (4. November 2009)

Vom letzten Ausflug  leider wars kalt + nebelig so dass nen shooting leider nich wirklich vernünftig zu planen war


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

Hab da paar Bilder aus der Nachbarschaft, 1+2 ist der Kirchturm unserer Gemeinde, ein Ding aus Beton und Stahl. 

Bild 3+4 sind Aufnahmen die in einem Bankenzentrum gemacht wurden.


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. November 2009)

Ich liebe den Geruch von frischem Plastik....


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Geruch von frischem Plastik....


 
Mit sowas kann man dann richtig geile Fotos machen.


----------



## guntergeh (4. November 2009)

Mal eins aus einem Shooting vom Wochenende.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mal eins aus einem Shooting vom Wochenende.


 
Hat schöne Augen, die Dame. 

Bei einem dunkleren Hintergrund und einer Grün-braun-farbenen Jacke oder Pulli könnten die vielleicht noch mehr herausstechen, hab ich mir mal so vorgestellt.


Mfg


----------



## guntergeh (5. November 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Bei einem dunkleren Hintergrund und einer Grün-braun-farbenen Jacke oder Pulli könnten die vielleicht noch mehr herausstechen, hab ich mir mal so vorgestellt.



Könnte sein. 

Mal noch zwei andere.


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. November 2009)

So hab mich mal grob in meine Kamera eingearbeitet, sin bis jetz nur Makros. Ich hab nur das dumme Problem, dass ich keine kleinere Blende als 2.8 nehmen kann, sobalds nich mehr absolut hell ist


----------



## guntergeh (5. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das dumme Problem, dass ich keine kleinere Blende als 2.8 nehmen kann, sobalds nich mehr absolut hell ist


*hust*

An was das wohl liegt...

Bitte interessante Makros.


----------



## pixelflair (5. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> So hab mich mal grob in meine Kamera eingearbeitet, sin bis jetz nur Makros. Ich hab nur das dumme Problem, dass ich keine kleinere Blende als 2.8 nehmen kann, sobalds nich mehr absolut hell ist



dann würde ichs umtauschen.. ;D


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

Jaja, verarscht mich nur


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. November 2009)

Manchmal kommen einem so Ideen, dies z.b ist eigentlich ein Aschenbecher. 


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

Es gibt mal wieder ne fette Baustelle in Luxemburg-City, ist das ein geiles Gerüst ! ? 


Mfg








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder ne fette Baustelle in Luxemburg-City, ist das ein geiles Gerüst ! ?
> 
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Aber hier gilt die Regel mit nich zuviel Bidler in den Post packen, danke! 

und zu deinem Bild, was soll uns das Bild sagen? 

Qualität > Quantität


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

Ist das dein Thread ? 

Nee, komm wir vertragen uns , das Gerüst hat mich in dem Augenblick dermassen fasziniert, die Fotos mussten einfach sein. 

Hier mal ein Teil unseres riesigen Sparkasse Gebäude-Komplexes in Luxemburg-Stadt.


Mfg




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Ist das dein Thread ?
> 
> Nee, komm wir vertragen uns , das Gerüst hat mich in dem Augenblick dermassen fasziniert, die Fotos mussten einfach sein.
> 
> ...




Ungelogen, du schaffst es dass einige Stammbesucher des Threads nun nicht mehr kommen  Weil solch Bilder wollen wir uns nicht antun...

Für sowas ist mir meine Bandbreite und mein Chache zu schade!


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2009)

Jetzt kriegt euch doch mal ein Leute.
Jeder fängt mal "klein" an.
Und wenn Kritik, dann bitte Konstruktive und kein gebashe.

Zum Gerüstthema
Das Letzte davon hat was - mir gefällts.
Die anderen treffen nicht so meinen Geschmack.


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Ist das dein Thread ?


Das ist hier sicherlich niemanden sein Thread. Sky gehört aber unter anderem zu denjenigen die diesen Thread seit Beginn an verfolgen und durch gute Bilder und bisher auch konstruktiven Kritiken unterstützt hat. Und wenn man diesen Thread ein wenig verfolgt hätte, wäre man sicher schonmal auf die Idee gekommen nicht jedes einzelne Bild in dem Thread anzuhängen. Wenn du aus einer Serie eins wirklich berechtigt besonders gut findest, kannst du dies gern tun. Man sollte nur versuchen diesen Thread hier auch so übersichtlich wie möglich zu halten.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben. Bisher sagen mir deine Bilder leider garnix. Für mich persönlich nur Schnappschüsse. Und um konstruktiv zu bleiben. Du solltest eventuell etwas mehr mit der Perspektive arbeiten. Ich hoffe diese Kritik wird angenommen und vielleicht ändert sich etwas daran.


----------



## user1900 (8. November 2009)

Hallo, das hier ist mein erster Eintrag in die Thread!!!

Das Foto habe ich gerade heute bei mir im Kamin gemacht!!!

Mit meiner Nikon D60 18-50 mm Objektiv von Sigma.

Es ist nicht nachbearbeitet

Edit: Habe vergessen das Bild zu drehen

DSC_0287.jpg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. November 2009)

Hi,
was soll das Foto denn darstellen 

War gestern im Wildpark Schorfheide (siehe Anhang).


----------



## user1900 (8. November 2009)

Das ist ein Kaamin in dem ein schönes Feuer brennt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2009)

Hallo e-freak,

ich möchte dich erst einmal bei den Fotografen und denen, die es gerne mal werden möchten, willkommen heißen (falls das noch niemand getan hat).

Zuerst einmal möchte ich dir etwas zitieren



			
				Bettina Rheims schrieb:
			
		

> Photographieren ist mehr als auf den Auslöser drücken.





			
				Eine Philosophie der Fotografie von Andreas Feininger schrieb:
			
		

> Fotografie ist eine Bildsprache, die einzige Sprache, die überall in der Welt verstanden werden kann. Das macht sie wertvoll und einzigartig. Doch so wie das gesprochene oder geschriebene Wort intelligent eingesetzt werden kann, um Wissen zu vermitteln, Ideen auszutauschen und den Geist zu stimulieren oder aber dafür, als Geplapper verschwendet zu werden, so kann Fotografie dem Betrachter etwas Wertvolles geben oder seine Zeit mit visuellem Blabla vergeuden. Die wichtigste Eigenschaft der Fotografie ist also ihr Inhalt.




Hier in diesen Thread's werden nur die besten Bilder gezeigt. Also jene neun Bilder, welche nach der Aussortierung der 10Stunden Fotosession übrig bleiben. Denn Fotografie ist eine Bildsprache, nicht jedes Bild spricht, manche Schlafen noch und andere wiederum werde es nie erlernen. Bilder sollen etwas aussagen, wie freude, trauer, lust, angst, Action .....
Sicher kann man immer auch noch etwas hineininterpretieren, jeder Mensch empfindet ja anders, aber wenn etwas von der Masse als schlecht/unschön/Aussagelos/... angesehen wird, so fällt es nicht mehr unter die Kategorie photografische Kunst, sondern wohl eher unter den Bereich "Knipserei für den Eigenbedarf". Und genau dieser Bereich soll hier nicht präsentiert werden. 
Überdenke bitte was für Bilder du hier präsentierst. Wir sind nicht deine Familie oder deine Freund, denen du deine Urlaubsbilder zeigst, wir haben alle ein Hobby. Die Photografie. Jeder von uns lebt es auf seine Weise aus, aber dennoch präsentiert jeder nur sein Bestes und nicht seinen Ausschuss. 

Du darfst dich jetzt gerne in deiner Ehre gekränkt fühlen, aber welche Ehre eigentlich? Hier auf diesem Gebiet musst du sie dir erst noch erarbeiten, in dem du zeigst, dass du mehr kannst als du bis her präsentiert hast!


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Du solltest eventuell etwas mehr mit der Perspektive arbeiten. Ich hoffe diese Kritik wird angenommen und vielleicht ändert sich etwas daran.


 
Die Kritik nehme ich dankend an, hast du eventuell ein zwei Tipps, was die richtige Perspektive angeht ?


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. November 2009)

Vorhin geschossen und ein bissel nachbearbeitet, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, eines von 100 Bildern, das was geworden is


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Vorhin geschossen und ein bissel nachbearbeitet, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, eines von 100 Bildern, das was geworden is



Geile Lichtstimmung


----------



## Fransen (9. November 2009)

Meine allererste "richtige" Langzeitbelichtung, daher nicht ganz so gut...


----------



## Whoosaa (9. November 2009)

Also mir gefällt's, ist ein schönes Farb- bzw. Lichtspiel meiner Meinung nach, vor allem der Himmel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. November 2009)

Wie findet ihr das hier ?

Hab ich eben gemacht


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. November 2009)

Ich würd sagen, das Bild ist riesen groß!!! Mach deine Bilder doch in Zukunft endlich mal kleiner.


----------



## taks (9. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Die Kritik nehme ich dankend an, hast du eventuell ein zwei Tipps, was die richtige Perspektive angeht ?
> 
> 
> Mfg


 

Will ja ned auf dir Rumhacken, soll nur ein kleiner Tipp sein  
Wenn du wissen willst was die Leute über dein Bild denken oder was du anderes machen könntest, dann stells doch in den DI-Diskussionsthread.
Da wird dir sicher geholfen, und wenn dir da gesagt wird dass es gut ist, kannst du es ja hier reinstellen. Dann sollten alle glücklich sein, denn irgendwie nervt hier im Thread diese zickerei ^^


----------



## Fransen (9. November 2009)

Nachschub 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. November 2009)

Hat was


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2009)

Zum Lichter-Thema:

Live at the Grenz 2009
Nikon D80 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Adventsrock 2006
Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Live at the Grenz 2006
Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## user1900 (9. November 2009)

das sieht echt geil aus


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2009)

Nochmals Musik

Music Contest 2009 (Pforzheim)
"Insanity"
Nikon D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 HSM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Bandinfos:
Neues
Insanity bei MySpace Music - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. November 2009)

Noch was vom Wochenende


----------



## guntergeh (10. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Noch was vom Wochenende



Die Spiegelung gefällt mir.

Mal noch ein Paar...^^


----------



## HeNrY (10. November 2009)

Gefällt mir, bis auf diesen Plastikfolieneffekt, also das Bokeh und auch die Lederjacke... sonst top


----------



## pixelflair (11. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, bis auf diesen Plastikfolieneffekt, also das Bokeh und auch die Lederjacke... sonst top



stimmt leider. also motivtechnisch ok aber mehr nit xD


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> stimmt leider. also motivtechnisch ok aber mehr nit xD



tsss....

Hatte bissl langeweile 

So mal noch eins angehängt.


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Wow ich geh mal mit meiner Cam heute spazieren.
Echt top Bilder bin beeindruckt.


----------



## clemi14 (12. November 2009)

Bischen was Urbanes! 

Zumindest ein Baum im Urbanen Chaos!
Mein erster Post, hoffe wird besser angenommen als manch andere! 

Hab ne ixus 960 IS macht keine schlechten Bilder, aber will bald ne Eos kaufen!

An den Farben is bischen rumgespielt wurden (Photoshop)

Und es is leider ein wenig verwackelt, ich weiß Schande über mein HAupt!
War einfach grad kein Stativ zur Hand!


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. November 2009)

Kannste mal das Original noch dazu hochladen? Und bitte 50x kleiner, damit man nich hier ewig laden lassen muss (Bild is zu groß). Also Idee is ganz gut, aber irgendwie wirkt das Motiv so leer, vlt. liegts am wolkenlosen Himmel oder so. Außerdem dürfte das Bild nich verwackelt sein, bei sonem hellen Motiv is das fast schon ne Kunst zu verwackeln.

Edit: Hab mal geschaut, das Bild wurd mit 1/640 sek. gemacht, wie zur Hölle hast du da verwackelt? Ein Stativ wäre da nich nötig gewesen, ich denke eher, dass die Kamera falsch scharf gestellt hat. Oder es liegt einfach an dem Sensor bei ner Kompaktkamera und der anschließenden Kompression


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2009)

Mir kommts so vor, als ob der Schärfepunkt nicht richtig sitzt.
Wenn ich mir das in groß anschaue, ist das klitzekleine Ästchen im Vordergrund Scharf, alles andere wirkt "verwaschen".
Und das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen (von der Bildgestaltung)

Falls das aber der Sinn des Photos sein sollte - sorry.


----------



## Ecle (12. November 2009)

Bei 1/640s verwackelt, hehe. Das muss man erstmal schaffen.
Spass beiseite. Sieht klar nach falsch fokussiert aus. Warscheinlich hast du auf den Himmel fokussiert, da sind keine Strukturen drinne und deswegen geht es meistens schief  Schließlich ist es ein Kontrastautofokus.

@der_yappi Auch das im Vordergrund ist völlig unscharf, nur etwas schärfer vielleicht. Mit dieser Kompakten bekommt man niemals auf die Distanz ne geringe Schärfentiefe hin.


----------



## HeNrY (12. November 2009)

Und ob - guck mal wo im Vordergrund das Ästchen ist (ganz unten) und wie weit das andere entfernt ist


----------



## Ecle (12. November 2009)

Das ist völlig egal. Je nach Brennweite und Blende ist meist schon so ab 5 Meter der Unendlich Bereich. Da spielt es keine Rolle ob der Hintergrund nun 10 oder 500 Meter weit weg ist.
Und nun hat er halt soweit vorne fokussiert, das garnichts scharf ist
Für mich ist das ganze Bild ein Matsch Bild das ist vorne nichts scharf...


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. November 2009)

Jetz streitet hier mal nich so rum, es kann nicht wirklich verwackelt sein, also liegts entweder am Fokus oder an der Kompression.


----------



## clemi14 (12. November 2009)

Also ich denke es lag am Fokus!!!!
Weil mit verwackeln hatt ich eig noch nie Probleme!

Naja aber das Motiv fand ich halt gut! 



PS.: Woher wisst ihr denn (Ecle), was ich für ne Belichtungszeit hatte?!

Immerhin kann die IXUS bis 15 Sekunden mitgehen!


edit:

Da das erste echt krass verwackelt is, hier noch eins! Ähnliches Setting!
Ich mag Bilder, wo die Sonne mit im Spiel ist! 

edit2:

Für dich sogar kleiner gemacht!


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. November 2009)

Nimm ma dein Bild aufm Rechner, klick es rechts an => Eigenschaften => Details . Da stehen die sog. Exifs drin, das sind eben solche Infos, wie Belichtungszeit, Blende, ISO-Wert usw.

Edit: Das Neue gefällt mir besser. Schon wieder 1/640 sek.  Mit ner Blende von 8 und ISO 80


----------



## Ecle (12. November 2009)

Jo, Exifs. Gibt auch nen paar nette Firefox Plugins wo man die direkt anzeigen kann.
Kater:


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

Gut getroffen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2009)

wieder was von mir. Komentare erwünscht, obwohl ich froh bin das die Bilder was geworden sind, so wie ich gezittert hab.

Kamera war mein N95.


----------



## guntergeh (14. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> wieder was von mir. Komentare erwünscht, obwohl ich froh bin das die Bilder was geworden sind, so wie ich gezittert hab.
> 
> Kamera war mein N95.



Viel zu groß!!!!

Bitte in Zukunft verkleinern. Fotografisch wohl nicht so besonders?!


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2009)

Tschuldigung, hab sie jetzt kleiner gemacht, hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Naitsabes (14. November 2009)

Und drei neue Bilder vom Vladez.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2009)

Heute morgen entstanden :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Scharf iset abe ist kein besonderes Motiv finde ich


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2009)

Doch, ich finde, es hat was. Die Perspektive erlebst du ja nun auch nicht alle Tage - vor allem nicht, wenn du keine Katze hast. 

Ansonsten geällt mir auch das Schild-Bild () von Vladez ziemlich gut, verbreitet dadurch, dass es so heruntergekommen und verlassen mäßig aussieht, eine angespannte und merkwürdige, aber gleichzeitig ruhige Atmosphäre.


----------



## DPr (15. November 2009)

Im Auge den Bereich "Licht" etwas runterregeln, sofern der Bereich nicht schon "ausgebrannt" ist.
Für das nächste Bild dieser Art :
Links vom Bild etwas wegschneiden und rechts im Gegenzug mehr Platz. Und im Hintergrund dieses orangefarbenes Etwas wegstellen, zieht den Blick vom Hauptmotiv immer wieder weg 



@nfsgame, was soll man zu diesem "Motiv" schreiben? Es geht um Trauer (und genaugenommen eines der Sachen, die man als Motiv eher schlecht fotografisch mitnehmen kann - finde ich jedenfalls). Ein anderer Winkel, etwas später zum Abend hin (wenn die Kerzenlichter schon gut sichtbar sind), Fokus auf vielleicht ein paar herausragende Kerzen oder ähnliches legen.. Schau dir zum Vergleich die Fotos aus der Presse an, ab und an gibt es da solche Aufnahmen zu sehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2009)

Habe mal ein bisl dran rumgeschnippelt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (15. November 2009)

Ja ich weiß...dem Henry wird es nicht gefallen


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Och doch das Motiv gefällt mir bis auf the Jacket von dir.
Der Baum den Du anfasst sieht so aus als ob das eine künstliche Grafik von einem Spiel oder so wäre.
Sieht net wie ein echter Baum.

Hab mal was vom Lichterfest^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (15. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Och doch das Motiv gefällt mir bis auf the Jacket von dir.
> Der Baum den Du anfasst sieht so aus als ob das eine künstliche Grafik von einem Spiel oder so wäre.
> Sieht net wie ein echter Baum.


ja das ist so gewollt.

Für das Bild habe ich mich auch extra 10 Jahre jünger gemacht und ne Perücke aufgesetzt (mit meinem Profilbild vergleich)


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Also der Wischmob gefällt mir nicht so,Hochglanzpoliert gefällt mir besser

Also verwackelte Bilder können auch schön sein oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (15. November 2009)

schon nen knappes jahr alt  aber egal.. komm im moment iwie nit mehr wirklich zum shooten .. 

naja wie auch-.- ohne auto, welches ja nachm unfall ziemlich schrott is


----------



## HeNrY (15. November 2009)

@guntergeh, och, gefällt mir 
Der Plastikeffekt ist hier nicht so stark wie auf dem anderen.


----------



## JC88 (17. November 2009)

So, da meine Kamera gestern angekommen is und der Akku nun endlich geladen ist kann ich hier auch mal was beisteuern.
Ich bitte meine vlt anfängerfehler zu berücksichtigen. Über Tipps bin ich immer sehr dankbar!

Eins meiner ersten Motive mit der Kamera, n schnappschuss...spontan verwackelt
Das zweite isn Schmuckstück aus Omas Regal


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2009)

Der Berliner Hauptbahnhof.
Spasseshalber das Demosaicing mal DCB machen lassen:


----------



## Air0r (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (18. November 2009)

@Air0r:

Bilder gefallen mir. Besonders das mit der Zigarette...aber noch viel mehr würden sie mir gefallen wenn sie hier direkt im Forum hochgeladen wären.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2009)

ich stimme guntergeh in beiden Dingen zu 


Mal ein paar Eventaufnahmen von mir 

Rock'n'Roll Orchester




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (18. November 2009)

Schon ganz nett.
Paar Detailaufnahmen wären schön.

Und, wieso Orchester?
Ich sehe da weder Dirigent noch etwas anderes orchestermäßiges...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2009)

Frag mich doch bitte nicht sowas 
Die heißen schon seit 20Jahren so... ich würde einfach auf künstlerische Freiheit plädieren.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (19. November 2009)

Sooo ...

ich meld mich auch mal wieder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. November 2009)

für alle Bilder sky2k4


----------



## HeNrY (19. November 2009)

Ohne die Autos fürde mir das 5:2 besser gefallen


----------



## guntergeh (19. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ohne die Autos fürde mir das 5:2 besser gefallen



Me too....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2009)

man nehme einen Pinsel und streiche über die Autos, Paint-Skillz ftw!


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> man nehme einen Pinsel und streiche über die Autos, Paint-Skillz ftw!




das wäre np  hab das aber eigentlich mit absicht gelassen da hinten um son bissel die "weltuntergangsstimmung" noch zu lassen  weil ja mehr auto vor der roten glut flliehen


----------



## Whoosaa (20. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hab das aber eigentlich mit absicht gelassen da hinten um son bissel die "weltuntergangsstimmung" noch zu lassen  weil ja mehr auto vor der roten glut flliehen



Mhhhja, is klar..


----------



## guntergeh (20. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> das wäre np  hab das aber eigentlich mit absicht gelassen da hinten um son bissel die "weltuntergangsstimmung" noch zu lassen  weil ja mehr auto vor der roten glut flliehen



Dann musst du aber die Lemminge rausstempeln die noch drauf zu fahren


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber die Lemminge rausstempeln die noch drauf zu fahren




hier mal beide versionen...


----------



## xpfreddy (20. November 2009)

das letzte kippt etwas.. egal..


----------



## 8800 GT (20. November 2009)

das letzte gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade weil es etwas schräg ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. November 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Bettina Rheims*
> _Photographieren ist mehr als auf den Auslöser drücken._


 

Und was ist das ?

Schnappschussfotografie ? Wikipedia






sky2k4 schrieb:


> hier mal beide versionen...


 
Na ja, könnte man mehr darauf erkennen...


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Und was ist das ?
> 
> Schnappschussfotografie ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...


ich hab dich schon vermisst NOT!

schonmal dran gedacht,dass sowas Absicht sein könnte?  Aber wir wissen ja, du bist mr allmächtig
außerdem ein sonnenuntergangsbild wo man alles sieht wirkt iwie nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. November 2009)

Hab mir schon überlegt, einfach einen Schnappschuss-Thread zu eröffnen, damit wären alle Probleme gelöst, und jeder, der gerne mit dem Handy oder einer Billig Digi-Cam (wie ich ) Schnappschüsse von den verschiedensten Motiven aus dem Alltag, oder z.b aus dem Urlaub reinstellen möchte, kann dies dann tun.

Das soll dann natürlich kein "Fotografie-Thread" werden...obwohl ganz streng genommen die Schnappschuss-Fotografie auch zum Bereich Fotografie dazu gehört.



Mfg


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

*hust grins vom stuhl fall*



hier nochmal zwei auch von gestern abend


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. November 2009)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was geknippst...
Man verzeihe das Katastrophale Bildrauschen, EOS 450D ist in Planung

EDIT: so schwarz waren die Häuser aufm Orginal nicht, mal sehn wodran es liegt.


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> das letzte kippt etwas.. egal..



Dein erstes und das dritte Foto gefallen mir. Beim dritten kannste ja bei Lust und Laune noch korrigieren.
Beim zweiten weiß ich nicht so recht. Da wollen meine Augen irgendwie keinen "Punkt" (oder wie soll ich es nennen?) finden auf dem sie ruhen können (ich weiß, hört sich komisch an 



sky2k4 schrieb:


> *hust grins vom stuhl fall*
> hier nochmal zwei auch von gestern abend



Das erste mit der Ampel 
Super Farben (WO gemacht, wenn ich fragen darf?)

Beim zweiten gibts nur einen 
Das Gitter auf der linken Seite stört (mich zumindest)
Aber ist ja Geschmacksache

MfG Pascal


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dein erstes und das dritte Foto gefallen mir. Beim dritten kannste ja bei Lust und Laune noch korrigieren.
> Beim zweiten weiß ich nicht so recht. Da wollen meine Augen irgendwie keinen "Punkt" (oder wie soll ich es nennen?) finden auf dem sie ruhen können (ich weiß, hört sich komisch an
> 
> 
> ...



Klar darfst du 
Das Ampelbild ist in Salzgitter-Lebenstedt entstanden.

Das Brückenbild in Salzgitter-Lichtenberg auf der Autobahnbrücke der A39 

Das Brückengeländer hätte ich wegnehmen können stimmt   nicht gesehen


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

So hier mal eins von mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. November 2009)

Irgendwie fehlt mir auf dem Bild was. Ein Inhalt oder so  Die Reflektion ist auch jetz nich so der Kracher, da die so ziemlich alles aus dem Bild nimmt, was vlt. gut gewesen wäre.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Ich bin auch nicht gerade der Top fotograf sondern mach bilder wenn ich irgendwas tolles sehe


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

SO, ich habe schon länger nicht mehr den sky geärgert, drum poste ich nun die besten ergebnisse der nachtaufnahmen gestern


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. November 2009)

Beide haben nen Farbstich und sind stark verrauscht, ansonsten is gerade das 2. ganz okay


----------



## GraphixGooch (23. November 2009)

Canon EOS 400D
5 Sekunden Belichtungszeit
Tamron 17-85mm Objektiv
etwas mit PS CS4 nachbearbeitet
1 BluRay Laser (Selfmade)
1 Roter Laser (200mW)
1 MagLite

hoffe es gefällt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (23. November 2009)

Tamron 17-85mm?
Ich kenne nur das 17-50mm bzw. von Canon das 17-85mm.

Aber morgen kommt hoffentlich meine Eos 450d Kit und das 50mm 1.8 , dann muss ich nur noch am Mittwoch Sowi schrieben und es kommen neue Bilder


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (24. November 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal. 
Hier paar Fotos von meiner Schwester die sie während ihrem NY-Trip gemacht hat. Bilder sind mit ner Canon PowerShot A500 entstanden.

AWESOME!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


All Pictures are owned by my sistaaa!!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Gutewicht (24. November 2009)

Hier mal was von mir

Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht Hoffe mal es gefällt euch wenigstens ein bisschen xD 
Wurde mit meiner neuen S2000HD gemacht die heute ankam. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (24. November 2009)

Deine Fotos sind Hammer......nachbearbeitet mit Photoshop oder so???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Gutewicht (24. November 2009)

Falls du mich meinst, 
nein, die sind bis auf den Rahmen nicht bearbeitet


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (24. November 2009)

Geil, für das schauts seeeeehr gut aus. Kannste mal paar Eckdaten weitergeben sodass ich das "kopieren" kann xD???. Kannst du aber mit Photoshop arbeiten???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Gutewicht (24. November 2009)

xD danke

Jo mit Photoshop kann ich auch umgehen aber nur ein paar Grundfunktionen

Und das Bild hab ich mit großer Blende und langer Belichtungszeit gemacht. Brauchst dann aber unbedingt ein Stativ


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (24. November 2009)

KK, ich bin grad auf Suche nach guten Photoshop CS4 Tuts. Ist aber immer nur das gleiche. Ich will mal endlich schöne Tutorials bei denen Naturveränderungen gemacht/gezeigt werden.
Thx für die Hilfe.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2009)

So, mal wieder Bilder, hier wird zuviel diskutiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2009)

Bild an sich ist nicht schlecht, hat meiner Meinung nach aber nichts Hintergründiges, keine Aussagekraft.
Wo hast'n des gemacht? Sieht wie Pripyat aus..


----------



## HeNrY (24. November 2009)

Für mich hat es eine Aussage - bzw. einen besonderen Reiz.
Was macht der Stuhl da? Wer sitzt auf diesem Stuhl sonst?
Wem gehört dieser Stuhl? Wo steht dieser Stuhl?
Was sind das für Zeichnungen an der Wand und wer hat diese gemacht?
Wo geht es über das Geländer hinaus?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Für mich hat es eine Aussage - bzw. einen besonderen Reiz.
> Was macht der Stuhl da? Wer sitzt auf diesem Stuhl sonst?
> Wem gehört dieser Stuhl? Wo steht dieser Stuhl?
> Was sind das für Zeichnungen an der Wand und wer hat diese gemacht?
> Wo geht es über das Geländer hinaus?



Genau die Gedanken habe ich mir auch gemacht, und für mich ist die Situation einfach unrealistisch. Ein Stuhl, der so dasteht, wird niemals in der Position genutzt worden sein, da man sich da ja kaum hinsetzen kann, und wenn doch - was wollte man denn dort oben parallel zum Geländer sitzen? Daher sehe ich die Situation so, dass der Stuhl einfach in die Ecke geschoben wurde, weil er im Weg stand, und die Wand bzw. der Teil, den man nicht sieht erregt daher überhaupt keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr, weil der Stuhl so abstrakt positioniert ist und den Blick komplett auf sich lenkt - man bekommt viel zu wenig vom Bild mit, der Stuhl ist auch zu mittig im Bild platziert - und obendrein auch noch der einzige Teil des Bildes, der nicht nur in schwarz/weiß dargestellt ist. Auch verwirrend ist die Tatsache, dass hinter dem Geländer kein Treppenhaus zu erkennen ist, sondern flacher Boden - da interessiert mich der Teil, den das Bild darstellt, überhaupt nicht mehr, es besteht ein viel zu starker Kontrast zwischen einem einzigen Objekt im Bild und weiteren Dingen, die sich außerhalb des Bildes befinden - das Bild wirkt irgendwo unvollständig.

Aber - Kunst hat ja bekanntlicherweise niemals dieselbe Wirkung auf verschiedene Personen.


----------



## guntergeh (25. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, mal wieder Bilder, hier wird zuviel diskutiert



Ich finde das sehr gut. Für mich hat es eine Aussage und ich denke für Thilo auch, sonst hätte er es nicht fotografiert. Alles andere ist denke ich nicht wichtig. Entweder es gefällt oder es gefällt nicht. Mir gefällt es, weil es für mich erzählt, ohne nach Kleinigkeiten und Fehler im Bild zu suchen die mich nur verwirren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2009)

So ich kann leider keine angaben zu Cam machen das nicht ich das Bild gemacht habe.
Sondern meine lieber Cousin oder von meine Onkel.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch an denn Bilder erfreuen.


Das war so anfang des Jahre in der von Cottbus.
Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht.
Ich würde auch gern mehr Wecke von im zeigen leider nicht möglich habe verbot bekommen...^^
Oh man da waren meine Haare noch Kürzer


----------



## xpfreddy (25. November 2009)

@*thilo & Stuhldiskussion

ich verstehe hier die ganze Aufregung nicht.. hier wird seitenweise Abfall gezeigt und auf einmal  schaut hier jemand rein, der Ahnung von der Materie hat und etwas mehr auf Stilleben setzt, als auf diverse (weniger interessante) LZBs oder diverse Schnappschüsse. 

Ich finde das Foto klasse.. besonders die Aufteilung finde ich sehr interssant.. der dicke Rahmen passt auch sehr gut.





*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Genau die Gedanken habe ich mir auch gemacht, und für mich ist die Situation einfach unrealistisch. Ein Stuhl, der so dasteht, wird niemals in der Position genutzt worden sein, da man sich da ja kaum hinsetzen kann, und wenn doch - was wollte man denn dort oben parallel zum Geländer sitzen? Daher sehe ich die Situation so, dass der Stuhl einfach in die Ecke geschoben wurde, weil er im Weg stand, und die Wand bzw. der Teil, den man nicht sieht erregt daher überhaupt keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr, weil der Stuhl so abstrakt positioniert ist und den Blick komplett auf sich lenkt - man bekommt viel zu wenig vom Bild mit, der Stuhl ist auch zu mittig im Bild platziert - und obendrein auch noch der einzige Teil des Bildes, der nicht nur in schwarz/weiß dargestellt ist. Auch verwirrend ist die Tatsache, dass hinter dem Geländer kein Treppenhaus zu erkennen ist, sondern flacher Boden - da interessiert mich der Teil, den das Bild darstellt, überhaupt nicht mehr, es besteht ein viel zu starker Kontrast zwischen einem einzigen Objekt im Bild und weiteren Dingen, die sich außerhalb des Bildes befinden - das Bild wirkt irgendwo unvollständig.
> 
> Aber - Kunst hat ja bekanntlicherweise niemals dieselbe Wirkung auf verschiedene Personen.



Du machst Dir ja sehr viele Gedanken dafür, dass das Bild  "nichts Hintergründiges, keine Aussagekraft" hat. Damit habe ich mein Ziel doch erreicht: Ein abstraktes Bild löst Emotionen aus. Das sollte es auch. Rational erkannt hat auch jeder, was da zu sehen ist. Gefallen muss das Bild niemanden, ich tu mich nur schwer, subjektive Aussagen zu Form, Gestaltung und Bildkomposition als vermeintlich objektiv zu akzeptieren.

Für das Bild völlig unerheblich, die Hintergründe: Ich lief durch eine italienische Kleinstadt, sah den Stuhl, habe die Kamera rausgezogen und abgedrückt. That's it. Das ist ein Balkon, da gibt es kein Treppengeländer. Verschoben wurde von mir nix. Ich habe nur den Bildausschnitt gewählt.

Und dass der Stuhl der Mittelpunkt ist, dürfte angesichts der selektiven Färbung durch mich offensichtlich sein. Die Wand ist nur (schönes Beiwerk), sonst nichts. Dadurch ist das Bild für mich auch vollständig.

Henry hat genau meine Fragen zusammengefasst, die ich bei diesem Bild hatte.

Und jetzt wieder back to topic. Bilder her.


----------



## user1900 (25. November 2009)

@xpfreddy
1)Das mitlere Bild sag mal wo hats du das gemacht!!!!
Zufällig in England
2) Ist das letzte Bild aus NY oder teusche ich mich da


----------



## LOGIC (25. November 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sind die alle aus New York ?! Das mittlere bilde wird wohl die Brooklyn Bridge sein.


----------



## xpfreddy (25. November 2009)

alles NY.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du machst Dir ja sehr viele Gedanken dafür, dass das Bild  "nichts Hintergründiges, keine Aussagekraft" hat. Damit habe ich mein Ziel doch erreicht: Ein abstraktes Bild löst Emotionen aus. Das sollte es auch. Rational erkannt hat auch jeder, was da zu sehen ist. Gefallen muss das Bild niemanden, ich tu mich nur schwer, subjektive Aussagen zu Form, Gestaltung und Bildkomposition als vermeintlich objektiv zu akzeptieren.



Naja, das ist ja der Sinn, man setzt sich hin, schaut sich das Bild aufmerksam an bzw. beschäftigt sich intensiver damit, und sagt dann, obs einem gefällt oder nicht, bzw. was man davon hält. Und wenn ich jetzt einfach geschrieben hätte: "Ich finde es schlecht.", dann hättest du ja auch genörgelt, dass ich einfach etwas behaupte, ohne es zu hinterlegen. 

Aber egal.  B2T.


----------



## user1900 (26. November 2009)

Das Pic habe ich in NY aufgenommen also ich vor nem Jahr da war 

das BIld ist nur nen issel mit CS4 Überarbeitet


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=163461&stc=1&d=1259244158


----------



## Jackhammer (26. November 2009)

user1900 schrieb:


> das BIld ist nur nen issel mit CS4 Überarbeitet




ein bissel misslungen! oder was soll der S/W kasten um dem Sax-Spieler darstellen?


----------



## user1900 (26. November 2009)

in wie fern findest du das vermaselt der s/w kasten war so gewollt das war das einzige was ich gemacht habe


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. November 2009)

Naja, das sieht ein bisl komisch aus, dass die Bäume dahinter auch S/W sind


----------



## pixelflair (26. November 2009)

*drauß vom Walde komm ich her.. ich muss euch sagen, es weihnachtet sehr...*


*ZU BREIT*



@User1900 

da üben wir aber nochmal... das Bild sieht arg misslungen aus..  nich vom objekt her, sondern die Bea..



achja..


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. November 2009)

Naja der s/w-Kasten macht das Bild jetz nich dramatisch viel besser  Ich würde mal lieber diesen endlosen Rahmen abschneiden 
@sky2k4: Holla  Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Geld für Strom und den ganzen Kram  Noch ein Grund mehr warum ich Amerika nich mag


----------



## pixelflair (26. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Naja der s/w-Kasten macht das Bild jetz nich dramatisch viel besser  Ich würde mal lieber diesen endlosen Rahmen abschneiden
> @sky2k4: Holla  Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Geld für Strom und den ganzen Kram  Noch ein Grund mehr warum ich Amerika nich mag




dann stell dir vor,dass du das 5 wochen lang sehen musst


----------



## pixelflair (3. Dezember 2009)

Leute? was is los? eine Woche ohne Beitrag?oO


----------



## guntergeh (3. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Leute? was is los? eine Woche ohne Beitrag?oO


Kaka-Wetter = keine Bilder


----------



## HeNrY (3. Dezember 2009)

Kaka-Wetter = Modelle haben keinen Bock auf Fotos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> So ich kann leider keine angaben zu Cam machen das nicht ich das Bild gemacht habe.
> Sondern meine lieber Cousin oder von meine Onkel.
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch an denn Bilder erfreuen.
> 
> ...




Woha das 1. Bild ist in Großräschen am Seehotel, dort wo neue Seen entstehen, meine Freundin wohnt und arbeitet dort, wie geil sowas von User zu sehen   (ist aber nen Stück weg von Cottbus, nääh? xD)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Foto habe ich im Innern gemacht


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Johnny: Gefällt mir, sieht sehr edel aus
Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass das mit Offenblende und großer Tiefenunschärfe auch was hätte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Autokiller677 : Danke 

Hier eins von eben mit dem Minolta 1,4/50mm.
Unglaublich, was mit dem alles machen kann


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht jetzt richtig geil aus
Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## guntergeh (3. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass das mit Offenblende und großer Tiefenschärfe auch was hätte.



Da beißt sich was.

Mit Offenblende wirde nie eine große Tiefenschärfe möglich sein 

Mir gefällt das erste besser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

> Da beißt sich was.
> 
> Mit Offenblende wirde nie eine große Tiefenschärfe möglich sein
> 
> ...


Er meinte wohl Tiefen*un*schärfe, aber das habe ich auch überlesen. 



> Mir gefällt das erste besser.


Das zweite habe ich eig auch nur gemacht, um eine noch höhere Tifenunschärfe zu erreichen.
Bin eig auch selber verwundert, dass das Ergebnis recht zufriedenstellend ist


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ups, jop habe mich vertippt.
Natürlich meinte ich keine Tiefenschärfe sondern unschärfe.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Dezember 2009)

also das erste gefällt mir weitaus besser, sieht viel stimmiger aus.
Könntest du mir das vllt in größerer Auflösung hochladen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

Klaro


----------



## xpfreddy (3. Dezember 2009)

Historisches Museum


----------



## HeNrY (3. Dezember 2009)

Beide sehr cool 
(Besonders das erste hat es mir angetan, leider hab ich meinen Bildschirm im Querformat  )


----------



## MESeidel (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich will bestimmt nicht abwertend sein.
Aber mit einem f/1.4 Objektiv kann das Bild jeder nachstellen.

Viel mehr als den schmalen Tiefenschärfe Bereich zeigt das 2. Bild aber was als "Minolta Farben" verehrt wird.
Das neuere Sony 50mm ist baugleich zum Minolta Objektiv aber hat andere Beschichtungen und bringt eine anderes Bild.
Minimal schärfer aber vor allem viel neutraler (kühler, weniger rot/orange).
Noch deutlicher ist der Unterschied bei den Kameras.
soweit ich weiß hat Johnny the Gamer die 7D.
Sony hat eine viel neutralere und kühlere Farbabstimmung (dafür mehr Dynamikumfang).
Bei der Übernehme des DSLR Segments sind eben nicht alle Entwicklungs-Bereiche zu Sony gewechselt...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2009)

> Ich will bestimmt nicht abwertend sein.



Bist du aber.

Das zweite Foto war nur ein Testfoto !!
Außerdem war die Belichtung deutlich ungünstig


----------



## xpfreddy (3. Dezember 2009)

selbst wenn es nur ein Testfoto war.. dann gehört es hier absolut nicht rein. Und wenn du zwei Versionen eines Bildes machst, dann versuche das in einem Thread zu gestalten..


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Dezember 2009)

mal wieder was von mir


----------



## guntergeh (4. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> mal wieder was von mir



Beides nix tolles.....


----------



## pixelflair (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal nen altes Bild rausgekramt und bearbeitet 
mit meinem neuen Bamboo Touch & pen  geiles teil


----------



## guntergeh (5. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Hab mal nen altes Bild rausgekramt und bearbeitet
> mit meinem neuen Bamboo Touch & pen  geiles teil



Mir würden da noch ein paar Dinge einfallen


----------



## pixelflair (5. Dezember 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mir würden da noch ein paar Dinge einfallen



z.b. augenringe aufhellen 

aber ich mags eher natürlich nich immer so super künstlich wie du xD


----------



## guntergeh (6. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> z.b. augenringe aufhellen
> 
> aber ich mags eher natürlich nich immer so super künstlich wie du xD



Meiner Meinung nach sind die Augenringe durch ungünstigen Lichteinfall entstanden...dementsprechend wäre nix natürlicher als sie etwas aufzuhellen. Oder hat sie diese immer? Man muss sie ja nicht ganz entfernen.

EDIT: Augenringe darf sie also haben aber keine Leberflecke?


----------



## guntergeh (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal was vom Zugbrett.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Nice. 
Ist das deine Anlage?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Sieht wirklich sehr nice aus


----------



## user1900 (9. Dezember 2009)

das bild ist echt nice


----------



## guntergeh (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist aber keine Modelleisenbahnanlage....^^


----------



## xpfreddy (9. Dezember 2009)

@guntergeh 

ist das ein modell oder ein Bild mit TS-E Effekt? Könnte natürlich auch mit einem echten TSE gemacht worden sein..


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2009)

Nice Pics
Wo hast du die gemacht?


----------



## xpfreddy (9. Dezember 2009)

ach ist nur ein bisl Street in NY. alles analog.. man sieht vielleicht noch etwas Staub auf den Scans..


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich scann im Moment auch noch eine ganze Kiste analoge Aufnahmen ein, bevor sie vollends vergilben.

Auf NY hätt ich auch selbst kommen können, im 3. Bild ist ein Hinweisschild zum Museum of National History


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ist aber keine Modelleisenbahnanlage....^^



Ja ne, is klar. 
Außer du hast irgendwie mit Photoshop rumgezaubert (wobei mir auch das nicht der Fall zu sein scheint), ist das zu 100 % eine Modellanlage.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ist aber keine Modelleisenbahnanlage....^^


Also entweder du hast viele Stunden mit PS an dem Bild rumgepfuscht oder du veralberst uns.

Naja, so hat man während des Latein lernens wenigstens mal was zu lachen


----------



## guntergeh (9. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Also entweder du hast viele Stunden mit PS an dem Bild rumgepfuscht oder du veralberst uns.
> 
> Naja, so hat man während des Latein lernens wenigstens mal was zu lachen



Hab 5 Minuten im PS rumgepfuscht. 

Mal noch ein anderes


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2009)

> Hab 5 Minuten im PS rumgepfuscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre super, wenn du uns noch sagst, wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## guntergeh (9. Dezember 2009)

Grundlage für diesen Effekt ist folgender Werbespot der Telekom. Wer diesen genauer betrachtet und mit den Bildern vergleicht wird die Gemeinsamkeit schnell feststellen.

Hat was mit Schärfeebenen zu tun.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C1OZAC8lzk


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Achso vorne und hinten ist immer unscharf, wie bei Blende 1.4 oder so 
Dadurch wirkt es wie ne Miniatur


----------



## guntergeh (9. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Achso vorne unen hinten ist immer unscharf, wie bie Blende 1.4 oder so
> Dadurch wirkt es wie ne Miniatur



Japp. Ist wie ne Art optische Täuschung. Da wir automatisch davon ausgehen das es diese Tiefenunschärfe nur im Makrobereich gibt bzw. das automatisch damit verbinden.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Heiß. 
Respekt.  Ich nehme alles vorher Gesagte zurück.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich auch mal dran versucht, is nat. nich halb so gut, aber immerhin  Hab weiteres angehängt, sieht etwas besser aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Aber es ist zu sehen, dass es so sein soll


----------



## HeNrY (9. Dezember 2009)

Das und Architektur ist übrigens der Sinn für Tilt-Shift-Objektive


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Dezember 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Grundlage für diesen Effekt ist folgender Werbespot der Telekom. Wer diesen genauer betrachtet und mit den Bildern vergleicht wird die Gemeinsamkeit schnell feststellen.


Also wenn ich diesen genauer betrachte, stelle ich nur fest, dass die von Keith Loutit abgekupfert haben. 

Siehe Keith Loutit's videos on Vimeo
Sieht echt genial aus, die Aufnahmetechnik.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2009)

geil sowas hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen


----------



## guntergeh (10. Dezember 2009)

So. Mal noch eins.


----------



## Air0r (11. Dezember 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> So. Mal noch eins.



Was Lightroom wirklcih noch fehlt, ist ein Unschäfeeffekt.
nen Verlaufsfilter mit Unschärfe wäre blitzschnell angewendet - und in 10 Sekunden hätte ich auch so ein Bild 

@Bild: Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2009)

Es hat angefangen zu schneien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weihnachtlichen Gruß aus Berlin
Johnny


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Dezember 2009)

Wo wir grade beim Thema Weihnachten sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JC88 (13. Dezember 2009)

@Nichtraucher91:

Das erste hat schöne warme farben, mir gefällts!


----------



## eightcore (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich melde mich auch wieder mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Dezember 2009)

@ eightcore : Erstes Bild gefällt mir sehr 
Zu den anderen beiden Bildern : Du hast die Hardware nicht wirklich geworfen oder ? 
Warum fehlt beim zweiten Bild der Lüfter ?


----------



## xpfreddy (14. Dezember 2009)

analog...


----------



## eightcore (16. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ eightcore : Erstes Bild gefällt mir sehr
> Zu den anderen beiden Bildern : Du hast die Hardware nicht wirklich geworfen oder ?
> Warum fehlt beim zweiten Bild der Lüfter ?


 
Doch ich habe es geworfen... Deshalb fehlte danach auch der Lüfter!


----------



## HeNrY (16. Dezember 2009)

@xpfreddy - gefällt mir, auch wenn es sehr unruhig ist^^


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2009)

@nichtraucher91,
Ach, der Magdeburger Weihnachtsmarkt^^
Mal gucken ob ich da dieses Jahr auch noch hin geh(wenn der überhaupt noch auf hat)^^

@xpfreddy,
Das ist ganz ehrlich eins der besten Bilder die ich hier seit langem gesehen habe

@eightcore,
Wie man ein Mainboard werfen kann ist mir allerdings nicht ganz klar


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Dezember 2009)

keine Ahnung, ob ichs hier schon gezeigt habe.. aufjeden Fall: Kodak ftw !


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Dezember 2009)

Da stört mich irgendwie die Kamera, die der hält


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Kamera passt sehr gut in das Bild, da die Farbgebung ja gleich ist, doch eigentlich stellt die Kamera das totale Gegenteil dar


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2009)

Zwar nur mit der kleinen Samsung Knipse gemacht , aber egal.. für meine D90 wars mir mit -16°C einfach zu kalt


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Zwar nur mit der kleinen Samsung Knipse gemacht , aber egal.. für meine D90 wars mir mit -16°C einfach zu kalt



Pff... 
Lag gestern mit 5D und Telezoom im Schnee, ist halb so wild^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Was sind denn diese feinsten weißen Prinkel ?
Ist das Schnee ??


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

vll. staub auf der linse


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre schade, denn das Bild ist eig recht gut


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

ne das ist bestimmt schnee, weil die linse den staub nicht wahrnimmt, auser die linse staubt seit jahren vorsich hin


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> ne das ist bestimmt schnee, weil die linse den staub nicht wahrnimmt, auser die linse staubt seit jahren vorsich hin



Das ist Schnee.
Wenn man sich die Gräßer weiter vorne anschaut und bedenkt wie verschwommen bereits die sind - dann kommt Staub auf der Linse eigentlich nicht in Frage


----------



## pixelflair (20. Dezember 2009)

@Airor

wenn ich alleine bin mach ich das auch aber im gedränge aufm weihnachtsmarkt mit freunden usw. muss ich das nicht haben...

außerdem froren mir so bei min. -15°C schon die finger ab


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> @Airor
> 
> wenn ich alleine bin mach ich das auch aber im gedränge aufm weihnachtsmarkt mit freunden usw. muss ich das nicht haben...
> 
> außerdem froren mir so bei min. -15°C schon die finger ab



Ja, meine Finger waren auch am Absterben. Hab meine Lederhandschuhe rausgekramt, mal schaun wies mit denen is!


----------



## MESeidel (20. Dezember 2009)

Es liegt viel zu wenig Schnee.
So macht das keinen Spaß^^


----------



## Fransen (21. Dezember 2009)

War schon lange nicht mehr da.
>euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Hinzu kommt irgendwann ein 70-200/4 L, sowie das 50mm 1.8 - von dem ich sehr begeistert bin, trotz des schlechten Images u. des kleines Preises ein tolle Optik! (ich habe übrigens ein sehr scharfes u. vorallem treffsicheres erwischt...=P)

Tamron 17-50 2.8:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## user1900 (21. Dezember 2009)

sieht irendwie spacig aus

nette aufnahme


----------



## Fransen (22. Dezember 2009)

1000D + 17-50 2.8 ~ 50% Crop aus dem Originalbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Dezember 2009)

Chips während dem Zocken - absolutes No-Go für mich. Fett auf Tastaur/Maus bringt mich echt auf die Palme.  
Ansonsten ganz okay, das Bild.  Wobei ich nicht wirklich finde, dass das Motiv was aussagt. Da war Thilos Stuhl-Bild dann doch besser. ^^


----------



## HeNrY (22. Dezember 2009)

Ist wohl auf LAN


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch mal wieder was...


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Dezember 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ist wohl auf LAN



Ändert nichts daran, dass Fett/Salz/Krümel in/auf Maus/Tasta kommen.


----------



## Fransen (22. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Chips während dem Zocken - absolutes No-Go für mich. Fett auf Tastaur/Maus bringt mich echt auf die Palme.
> Ansonsten ganz okay, das Bild.  Wobei ich nicht wirklich finde, dass das Motiv was aussagt. Da war Thilos Stuhl-Bild dann doch besser. ^^



War auch nicht Sinn u. Zweck der Sache, hier Stand für mich der technische Aspekt im Vordergrund. (Langzeitbelichtungen...)
Ausserdem könnte ich dir massig Bilder in diesem Thread zeigen, bei denen das Motiv noch weniger aussagt u. der technische Aspekt auch nicht gerade super gut gelungen ist (nur nebenbei =P)...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass Fett/Salz/Krümel in/auf Maus/Tasta kommen.


Mir Latte, war nicht meine...



HeNrY schrieb:


> Ist wohl auf LAN


So schauts aus.


----------



## Klutten (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hier sind immer öfter ausschweifende Postings zu finden und das ist schade. Bilder bitte.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Northcon LAN-Party vergangenes Wochende. Musste den ISO ziemlich hochschrauben, da ich kein Stativ dabei hatte..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mit Stativ und 100er Iso. Blende ziemlich weit geschlossen -> Sterneffekte bei den Lichtern.
Btw: rechts mein Platz, links daneben vom Kumpel


----------



## pixelflair (23. Dezember 2009)

auffer nc war aber auch schonmal mehr los  ich seh leere plätze


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Dezember 2009)

Was das ist und woraus es besteht könnt ihr selber erraten 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Naitsabes (25. Dezember 2009)

Nudel in Fahrradform?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2009)

Right 
Bestimmt von IKEA


----------



## pixelflair (25. Dezember 2009)

Hohoho muss sagen es weihnachtet sehr oder wie war das?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Kugel hab ich auch drauf 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Dezember 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> Nudel in Fahrradform?



jap



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Right
> Bestimmt von IKEA



nop^^ von den linksfahrenden^^ 



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das mit den Kugel hab ich auch drauf
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Geil wäre es ja, wenn ihr es noch schafft, dass man euch nicht in der Kugel sieht^^ 


hier mal noch etwas weihnachtliches von mir. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wie komme nur alle auf die Idee, sich in Weihnachtsbaumkugeln zu fotografieren?

Die Quali ist nich berauschend, ich hatte einfach gerade keine Lust die Auflösung runterzudrehen und hab daher den PS Regler auf 5 gestellt damit's klein wird.


----------



## Fransen (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub' es ist scharf...=D (für ein 50/1.8)
Fokus liegt genau auf dem rechten Deckel.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wie komme nur alle auf die Idee, sich in Weihnachtsbaumkugeln zu fotografieren?
> 
> Die Quali ist nich berauschend, ich hatte einfach gerade keine Lust die Auflösung runterzudrehen und hab daher den PS Regler auf 5 gestellt damit's klein wird.


naja eher zufall hab gar nit dran gedacht bei den ersten bildern  und zack war ich mit drauf -.- xD


----------



## Carvahall (26. Dezember 2009)

Sodala jetz kommt mal ein Bild von einem Anfänger der zu Weihnachten seine erste eigene Kamera bekommen hat.

Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38

Ch


----------



## Pffzzhh! (26. Dezember 2009)

Carvahall schrieb:


> Sodala jetz kommt mal ein Bild von einem Anfänger der zu Weihnachten seine erste eigene Kamera bekommen hat.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38
> ...



Ich hätte versucht, den Fokus mehr auf den Schriftzug in der Mitte zu platzieren.


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich war im Wald unterwegs. Kritik erwünscht


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht und das gute Wetter genutzt.
Das sind meine ersten Gehversuche mit meiner neuen LX3, echt klasse diese Cam. Die Möglichkeit, manuell zu fokussieren will ich nicht mehr missen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie immer ist Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## Carvahall (27. Dezember 2009)

Sodala jetz noch mal mit dem Fokus auf die Mitte.

@Autokiller

Interessante Ansichten


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Dezember 2009)

Sind das nich eher Bilder für nen CPU-Bilder Thread?  Außerdem ist der Weißabgleich völlig jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## JC88 (27. Dezember 2009)

Carvahall schrieb:


> Sodala jetz noch mal mit dem Fokus auf die Mitte.
> 
> @Autokiller
> 
> Interessante Ansichten




Hey, ich hab die gleiche cam^^mach ma den gelbstich da rausund ein pinn is schief


----------



## pixelflair (29. Dezember 2009)

ISO 2000, 0,8 sekunden belichtung, schnee + bundesstraße 

vielleicht später mehr wenn noch mehr schnee kommt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Für 2000 sehe ich aber sehr wenig Rauschen


----------



## pixelflair (29. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Für 2000 sehe ich aber sehr wenig Rauschen


ist aber iso2000 

hier mit exif


EDIT: so jetzt aber !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Er meint bestimmt 200 ^^ 

Edit: okay xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Hast du das Foto bearbeitet ?


----------



## pixelflair (29. Dezember 2009)

nöp  ist ganz normal entstanden..

einbein + d90 (+metz48 für besseren halt damit ich nich so wackel)  und dann "bitte lächeln" 

is lediglich verkleinert und ein wenig nach geschärft im normalen rahmen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2009)

kann ich gar nicht glauben 
hast du als raw fotografiert ? 

Edit : Welches Objektiv ?


----------



## pixelflair (29. Dezember 2009)

sigma 18-200 3,5-5,6 

lade glecih die raw datei hoch xD dauert bei 11mb etwas 


http://pixelflair.net/dslr/DSC_0267.NEF


bitte xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nice 

Schade, dass das Bild minimal verwackelt ist...


----------



## Carvahall (29. Dezember 2009)

Sodal wieder einmal ein paar Bilder von mir.
1. Cpu Bild perfektioniert
2. Coole Ansicht
3. Wer errät zuerst was es ist?

Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht


----------



## pixelflair (29. Dezember 2009)

fernseher?xD


das 2. hat iwie was.. das 1. naja langweilig gehört eher in den cpu bidler thread xD


----------



## Carvahall (29. Dezember 2009)

Schon der erste erraten. Schade.
Ja das zweite ist schon cool.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch i-wie logisch 

P.S.: Wer hat noch nie seinen Fernseher als Makro-Objekt benutzt


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (30. Dezember 2009)

So, da ich seit kurzem auch stolzer Digiflex-Besitzer bin, gibt es nun Impressionen meiner ersten Fototour.


----------



## Carvahall (30. Dezember 2009)

Hatte der Himmel da wirklich so eine Farbe.

Das Lezte ist gut.


----------



## HeNrY (30. Dezember 2009)

Auf Nachtbildern stimmt meistens der Weißabgleich nicht richtig - und die Cam interpretiert den angeleuchteten Himmel dann meist als rötlich.
(Meistens ist nachts der Himmel aber auch rot)


----------



## pixelflair (30. Dezember 2009)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> So, da ich seit kurzem auch stolzer Digiflex-Besitzer bin, gibt es nun Impressionen meiner ersten Fototour.




was zur hölle is ne digiflex?


außerdem bilder bitte max. 1000pixel breite danke 

ansonsten, welche blende hast du genommen? welche iso werte?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ist das erste HDR ?


----------



## Carvahall (30. Dezember 2009)

Heute war mal wieder ein schönes Licht.


----------



## lehni (30. Dezember 2009)

Leider hab ich den T1 Samba Bus nur als Model 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist auch besser so, mit diesen hinteren Felgen würdest du auch nicht einen Meter weit kommen


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (31. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ist das erste HDR ?



Ne keins davon ist ein HDR Bild, auch wenn grade das erste den Eindruck erweckt.
Das sind einfach die Schmuckstücke meiner Nachtaufnahmen.
Aufgenommen mit ner Olympus E-520, 3,5er Blende, Iso 100 und 4-8 Sekunden Belichtungszeit.

Ich werd die Tage auch nochmal was nachreichen, wenn man Abends Zeit hat kommt man rum, grade in Hamburg gibts einiges an Motiven.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

> Ich werd die Tage auch nochmal was nachreichen, wenn man Abends Zeit hat kommt man rum, grade in Hamburg gibts einiges an Motiven.


Da bin ich gespannt 

@ lehni : Kannst du vllt. ein appr Bilderchens deiner Fotobox oder gar Studio machen ?


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Dezember 2009)

Öhm, Essen Motor Show. Ja ist schon nen Monat her, aber was solls 

*seufz*, leider nichts besonderes, Messe halt.

Ja das 2. kippt ... extra!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Dass das 2. Bild kippt, fällt gar nicht so auf 

Aber wenn es dich stört, warum hast du es dann nicht bearbeitet ? 

Welches Objektiv hast du benutzt ?


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs doch extra etwas gekippt, sieht interessanter aus als ganz gerade 

Mich hat mein treues Tamron 17-50 2.8er begleitet


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Nice Kombi 

Aber wer braucht schon 12,2 MP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2009)

Mmmmh, Leckerbissen. 
War das im Wald, oder wo findet man so ein Motiv?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Das war im Norden Berlins (also auf dem Land ).
Da war so ein vereister Heu-Haufen 

Dort ist auch dieses Foto entstanden


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Dezember 2009)

Sieht echt cool aus 

12 Mpix? Ich brauch die xD


----------



## pixelflair (31. Dezember 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Sieht echt cool aus
> 
> 12 Mpix? Ich brauch die xD



ich auhc... 


von mir gibts übermorgen nachschub bzw. am wochenende


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

> von mir gibts übermorgen nachschub bzw. am wochenende


Na da bin ich aber gespannt 

Welches von den beiden gefällt euch besser ?
Das Sonyuserforum war sich nicht einig 

Edit : Oh Gott, ich habe voll den Post davor vergessen...
Schande über mein Haupt -> Ein Doppelpost


----------



## HeNrY (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde gar keines davon gut.


----------



## guntergeh (31. Dezember 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich finde gar keines davon gut.



me too


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ist aber sehr liebenswürdig 

Ich seh's ein, das Motiv ist abgegriffen...


----------



## pixelflair (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist fotografisch nix besonders xD

nur mal zeigen was grad bei uns runter kommt..

das auto wurde vor 20minuten erst komplett sauber gemacht 

aufgenommen auch nich mit meiner d90 sondern mitm HTC Hd2


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Genauso siehts bei uns in Berlin auch gerade aus


----------



## eightcore (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab wieder mal geschossen.


----------



## Carvahall (1. Januar 2010)

Sodala gestern Sylvester wieder mal ein paar Feuerwerksfotos.

@eightcore:
Manche sind viel zu dunkel aber das letzte ist cool.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Januar 2010)

@ eightcore : Das vierte Bild ist wirklich etwas zu dunkel 
Im fünften Bild ist der Schnee im Hintergrund zwar richtig belichtet der Vordergrund ist jedoch zu dunkel...


----------



## DPr (1. Januar 2010)

Gesundes Neues Jahr wünsch ich allen 
Das letzte Bild spiegeln und es kommt noch besser
Wenn die Schrift auf dem Objektiv lesbar ist,wundern sich immer wieder einige Leute, wie das geht.


----------



## lehni (1. Januar 2010)

Hängt bei uns am Wintergarten und wird immer länger ​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hängen längere


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2010)

Soooooo 


hier nur die Silvesterbilder, restlichen im Naturfotografie-Thread dann^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Januar 2010)

@ sky2k4 : Leider haste die exifs gelöscht 
Welche Blende/Zeit hast du verwendet ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (1. Januar 2010)

Hät hier auch mal eins:
ISO 6400, F1.4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ sky2k4 : Leider haste die exifs gelöscht
> Welche Blende/Zeit hast du verwendet ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny


sag ich dir morgen  sitz am laptop.. war aber glaub ich blende 9 oder 11 und dann passende zeit  ist unterschiedlich gewesen... zwischen 2 und 10sekunden alle bilder gemacht gestern


----------



## Carvahall (2. Januar 2010)

Ecle was ist das?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze das ist eine losfliegende Rakete


----------



## Ecle (2. Januar 2010)

So ists


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2010)

Vor einigen Tagen spielte ich GTA4 als ich plötzlich merkte, dass in dem Moment das Wetter inGame dem real life Wetter entsprach

Geknipst mit: Sony Ericsson C902 Handy
Geknipst wo: bei mir zu Hause; nähe Passau
Geknipst wann: 25.12.09
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=175708&stc=1&d=1262448393

Edit (dot): Bitte nur in Kleinformat einstellen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Januar 2010)

Da es hier 'etwas' geschneit hat,mal ein paar zum Wetter passende Bilder


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## eightcore (3. Januar 2010)

Hab noch was.


----------



## DPr (3. Januar 2010)

Das erste Bild hast Du sehr gut hingekriegt, wie lange hast Du gebastelt?
Beim zweiten Bild: Wasserhahn weg..nur den Wasserstrahl und den Tropfen..wirkt mehr


----------



## eightcore (3. Januar 2010)

Das erste ist ein Pseudo-HDR (ISO 100). Gab etwa 10 Minuten "Arbeit".
Das zweite, das übrigens völlig unbearbeitet ist, gefällt mir selbst irgendwie sehr, weil man noch den Hahn sieht.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hats die NAcht auch "etwas" Geschneit (so ungefähr 30 cm  ).


----------



## pixelflair (3. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei uns hats die NAcht auch "etwas" Geschneit (so ungefähr 30 cm  ).



bei uns sinds jetzt insg. so 30cm ;D unnormaler kranker scheiß..

mein erster gedanken heute morgen "ey man, wo is mein auto?"


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2010)

Postet doch bitte solche Bilder lieber hier, wenn sie keinen besonderen Anspruch bezüglich Fotografie und Kunst haben. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/31515-wie-ist-bei-euch-das-wetter.html


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hab mir doch bei den ersten drei Bildern wenigstens nen bisschen Mühe gegeben  .


----------



## pixelflair (3. Januar 2010)

Das waren ja auch nich meine richtigen Bilder @klutten (misch dich nich in meinen thread hier ein *gg* xD scherz)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Bild ?

Objektiv war ein Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## pixelflair (3. Januar 2010)

gefällt...


----------



## guntergeh (4. Januar 2010)

Hier liegt kaum Schnee. Deshalb auch keine Schneebilder


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinns Blickwinkel. Echt gelungen, beide Nur hättest du vlt. lieber mit ner geringeren Empfindlichkeit arbeiten sollen


----------



## guntergeh (4. Januar 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Blickwinkel. Echt gelungen, beide Nur hättest du vlt. lieber mit ner geringeren Empfindlichkeit arbeiten sollen



Hätte ich gern gemacht. Nur musste ich schon bei ISO1600 auf 1/10 und Offenblende f/4 runter gehen. Stativ hatte ich leider keins mit. Weiß auch nicht ob das dann da drin so gern gesehen ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Januar 2010)

Ist aber auch ein richtig geiler Blickwinkel! 
Welches Objektiv hast du genutzt?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (4. Januar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein richtig geiler Blickwinkel!
> Welches Objektiv hast du genutzt?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Januar 2010)

Hat das bei dir auch einen total schlechten Fokus ?


----------



## guntergeh (4. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat das bei dir auch einen total schlechten Fokus ?



Ist nicht in meinem Besitz. Hatte das nur mal ne Weile zum Test aber nicht die Zeit zum ausgiebigen Test. Aber ich glaube Thilo hat das Objektiv auch.


----------



## xpfreddy (4. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat das bei dir auch einen total schlechten Fokus ?



was meinst du damit ? Dass der AF nicht trifft oder dass es nicht gleichmäßig scharf ist? kann alles vorkommen... man muss sich halt ein gutes aussuchen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Januar 2010)

Er trifft nicht und ist einfach nur dumm 
Außerdem ist es das Objektiv meines Vaters, er hat es jetzt samt seiner Alpha 700 zu Sigma geschickt


----------



## MESeidel (4. Januar 2010)

Sigma hat einen sehr schlechten Ruf was die Qualitätskontrolle angeht.
Da hilft nur so lange einsenden bis ein gutes Modell zurück kommt.

lensrentals hat ende 2008 Sigma fast komplett aus dem Programm genommen, weil deren Quoten so schlecht waren (Ausfall und Fehler ab Werk).
Leider ist die News nicht mehr online (war 9 2008).
Bei den letzten beiden Statistiken sind wesentlich weniger Sigmas vertreten.
LensRentals.com - Lens Repair Data 3.0
Und speziell die letzte Statistik lässt glauben das Sigma sich verbessert hat...
LensRentals.com - Lens Repair Data 3.5


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Januar 2010)

Von vorhin :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DLSR war wie immer meine Dynax 7D mit dem Minolta 100 f2.8 makro von meinem Daddy Cool 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Masterwana (4. Januar 2010)

Ich war mal wieder mit meinem Cousin unterwegs.
Nur leider sind uns ein paar der Bilder abhanden gekommen. 
Wir versuchen grade die Bilder wieder herzustellen.
Darum erst mal nur Screenshots von MeinVZ. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vergammelte Tofu-Stein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (5. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat das bei dir auch einen total schlechten Fokus ?


Habs ebenfalls, bei mir nicht. Wenn der AF bei dir so schlecht ist, kannst du auch einfach manuell auf Unendlich stellen bei 10mm und weit abgeblendet reicht die Tiefenschärfe fast für alles aus.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. Januar 2010)

Canon EOS 450d mit 18mm-55mm IS
Bilder um 50% verkleinert


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

Das erste sieht zwar nice aus, ist technisch gesehen aber keine Meinsterleistung 
Das zweite hat i-wie Stil 
Und das dritte hätteste ein bisl mehr belichten können 

Gruß
Johnny

EDIT : Habe gesehen, dass die beiden ersten mit einer Isozahl von 800 fotografiert wurden :shock:
Fotografierst du immer mit Iso-auto ?


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. Januar 2010)

Zum ersten: Die einfachsten Fotos sind oft die besten.
Zum zweiten: THX.
Zum dritten: Das sollte eher dunkel werden (natürlich wirken).
Zum ISO: Die Automatische Einstellung benutze ich selten, aber oft lässt einem ein fehlendes Stativ bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen keine Wahl. Ich denke das Rauschen hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

> Die einfachsten Fotos sind oft die besten.


Wer sagt das 
(ich versteh' schon)


> Das sollte eher dunkel werden (natürlich wirken).


Darf ich das Bild mal bearbeitet hochladen ? Du wirst staunen 


> Die Automatische Einstellung benutze ich selten, aber oft lässt einem ein fehlendes Stativ bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen keine Wahl. Ich denke das Rauschen hält sich in Grenzen.


Stimmt die Lichtverhältnisse sind im Winter immer shice 
Welche Stufen kann man eig manuell einstellen ?


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. Januar 2010)

-100
-200
-400
-800
-1600

Meinetwegen, stells rein.


----------



## Fransen (5. Januar 2010)

Mein Handy nach einem Jahr Benutzung...
Vllt. erbarmen sich ja jetzt mehr hier zu helfen...=P
Danke an Nokia für dieses gute Stück Technik...-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

> Meinetwegen, stells rein.


Danke 

Es ist bestimmt Geschmackssache 

unbearbeitetes Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bearbeitetes Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. Januar 2010)

Ok, das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2010)

Also meiner Kamera würde ich nicht erlauben, bei Schnee den Weißabgleich zu wählen 



Ich war mal so dreist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, dreist.


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. Januar 2010)

Ganz ruhig  Die wollen dich damit net beleidigen xD Dacht ich früher auch immer

So hier mal nen HDR (ich weiß, es hat vom Motiv her seine Schwächen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (5. Januar 2010)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> -100
> -200
> -400
> -800
> ...



• ISO 50 (Enhanced L)
• ISO 100
• ISO 125
• ISO 160 
• ISO 200
• ISO 250
• ISO 320 
• ISO 400
• ISO 500
• ISO 640 
• ISO 800
• ISO 1000
• ISO 1250 
• ISO 1600
• ISO 3200 (Enhanced H)

...^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

@ Bond2602 : Find ich fast ein bisl zu weiss und ich bezweifle, ob das wirklich so aussah 

@ heizungsrohr : Das HDR-Bild sieht super aus  Aber wie du schon sagst, ist das Motiv eben kein HDR-Motiv 

Hier mal eins von meinem Ausflug neulich (natürlich mit neuem Staitv) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr's ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Bond2602 : Find ich fast ein bisl zu weiss und ich bezweifle, ob das wirklich so aussah
> 
> @ heizungsrohr : Das HDR-Bild sieht super aus  Aber wie du schon sagst, ist das Motiv eben kein HDR-Motiv
> 
> ...



Laut EXIF ne 500er Brennweite. Was für ein Monster hast du da vor deiner Cam?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

Das Monster hier : 
(I-wie ist mir da die Signatur misslungen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2010)

Wie viel wiegt dieses Teil eigentlich?
Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Stativ geholt, das trägt max. 2,5kg, ein anderes das ich gesehen hab schafft immerhin 6. Reicht das hier noch?


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Januar 2010)

Keine Kunst des Bildes, sondern der Zahlen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2010)

> Wie viel wiegt dieses Teil eigentlich?
> Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Stativ geholt, das trägt max. 2,5kg, ein anderes das ich gesehen hab schafft immerhin 6. Reicht das hier noch?



Laut Tamron () wiegt es 1226g.

Ich habe übrigens das Cullmann 525 M + Cullmann -3Weg-Panoramakopf "40300". Da kann ich 6 Kg raufpacken 
2,5 Kg kommen mir für das Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 + DSLR zu wenig vor


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Januar 2010)

lalala


----------



## Carvahall (6. Januar 2010)

man sieht die verdunkelung vom kamerablitz über dem objektiv


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Laut Tamron () wiegt es 1226g.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens das Cullmann 525 M + Cullmann -3Weg-Panoramakopf "40300". Da kann ich 6 Kg raufpacken
> 2,5 Kg kommen mir für das Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 + DSLR zu wenig vor




naja ;D die d3x wiegt z.b. 1250g ohne akku  

also muss es dann schon son oschi sein damits nich reicht  wenn du natürlich blitz,batteriegriff etc pp noch mit drauf packst is es was anderes xD


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Januar 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> man sieht die verdunkelung vom kamerablitz über dem objektiv


der Blitz war aus


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Laut Tamron () wiegt es 1226g.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens das Cullmann 525 M + Cullmann -3Weg-Panoramakopf "40300". Da kann ich 6 Kg raufpacken
> 2,5 Kg kommen mir für das Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 + DSLR zu wenig vor


Ah, genau das war das 6kg Dingen das ich auch gesehen hab, ich hab sozusagen den kleinen Bruder, das Nanomax 220. Meine LX3 wird wohl kaum mehr als 2,5kg auf die Waage bringen, auch mit Blit nicht

EDIT: Und hier noch ein Bildchen damits kein Quatschthread wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2010)

Eyy Mädels, dass hier ist ein Bilderthread...=P
Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild von mir, alles andere als perfekt - stammt noch aus meinen DSLR-Anfangstagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir aber


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja eben, sieht noch gut aus


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2010)

Ich muss euch sagen, ES IST KALT DRAUßEN! 

edit: ente hinzugefügt


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ist es auch eiskalt, aber leider auch total wolkig, kein bisschen Sonne-.-
Absolute Saure Gurken Zeit für die Kamera. Das einzig gute was ich in den letzten Tagen vor die Linse bekommen hab ist das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (7. Januar 2010)

Schöne Idee, aber die Bearbeitung solltest Du noch mal dringend überdenken  
Die Tonwertabrisse in der Form sind schon heftig (der Verlauf der Farben im Himmel ist nicht fliessend sonder in diesen Treppenabstufungen zu sehen)


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das Absicht sein könnte?


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (7. Januar 2010)

Hat er sicherlich, aber es muss sich eben jeder selbst aussuchen, ob er es schön findet oder nicht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

Jo war Absicht.
Hier noch mal das Orginal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, so siehts besser aus  Das davor war mir aber nur zu stark nachgeschärft, ansonstens wars auch gut.


----------



## Ecle (7. Januar 2010)

4 Bilder:

18mm (KB), 1/40s, F/4.0, ISO 80



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18mm (KB), 1/50s, F/2.8, ISO 80



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60mm (KB), 1/60s, F/2.8, ISO 160



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18mm (KB) Makro, 1/30s, F/2.0, ISO 125



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles aus Raw.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Diverse Bilder, die die Tage entstanden

Edit: die Kreise nochmal mit weniger Rauschen


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (7. Januar 2010)

abstrakt, abstrakt ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Januar 2010)

Das erste wäre gut, wenn du einen besseren (niedrigeren) Isowert genommen hättest 
Und das zweite sieht wirklich sehr nice aus 
Ist das mit PS gemacht ?


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Zu 1.: Ja ging freihand nich so gut im Dunkeln  Da leuchtet übrigens mein Rechner und die LED meines Bildschirms 

Zu 2.: Nö  Langzeitbelichtung mit Fernbedienung und dann mit ner Lampe durchs Bild gewunken. Ich wüsste garnich wie ich das mit Photoshop so komplex hinbekommen sollte


----------



## xpfreddy (7. Januar 2010)

ey leute... könntet ihr bitte bei euren Aufnahmen etwas nachdenken, bevor ihr auslöst? Ich meine die letzten Seiten sieht man irgendwelche langweiligen gräser, handys, bokeh kreise, klavier- tasten, centstücke, eiszapfen und iwelche Vergleiche wie hoch der Schnee gefallen ist...etc.

Das könnte auch alles in irgendwelchen offtopic-Threads landen. Macht euch bitte Gedanken über das Motiv. Das ist das Entscheidende. Wenn ihr ein gutes Motiv habt, dann ist es relativ egal, ob es jetzt doch ein wenig rauscht oder technisch nicht ganz so perfekt ist.. Oder setzt euch ein Limit.. 3 Bilder maximal in 3 Wochen... sonst bleibt das Niveau hier so wie es nunmal ist. Und ich glaube das hilft keinem weiter..


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Kann ja nich jeder so ein toller Fotograph wie du sein


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2010)

Die aufkeimende Diskussionsrunde wurde in den Diskussions-Thread verschoben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Danke


----------



## Ecle (8. Januar 2010)

Schicke Bilder xpfreddy. Die Tonwerte der SW Bilder gefallen mir. Was sagt ihr zu meinen Winter Bildern?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Januar 2010)

@ xpfreddy : Sehr sehr arrogant deinerseits 
Lachst du auch Obdachlose aus, da du ja ein Dach über dem Kopf hast ?

Außerdem ist *keines* deiner Bilder zu 100% scharf, also erstmal auf die eigenen Ergebnisse gucken und dann die anderen kritisieren (aber bitte freundlich).
Ich habe auch gesehen, dass du jedes deiner Bilder in s/w konvertierst...
Das ist nicht gerade professionell 

So nun aber btt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich Johnnys Meinung.
Zum Bild: Man hat das Gefühl, in einen Strudel hineingezogen zu werden


----------



## Fransen (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, schöne Silhouette


----------



## HeNrY (8. Januar 2010)

Das erste von dir Ecle, gefällt mir sehr gut 
@xpfreddy - das letzte find ich am Besten
@Johnny, als Desktophintergrund vielleicht ganz nett...
@Fransen, gefällt mir 

Und an Johnny - es ist scheißegal ob Bilder technisch perfekt sind - es kommt auf das fucking Motiv und auf die fucking Komposition an!


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, schöne Silhouette


allerdings

@Fransen:in solcher stimmung macht das biken richtig spaß
Haste auch Bilder wo jemand selber fährt?


----------



## Ecle (8. Januar 2010)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Und an Johnny - es ist scheißegal ob Bilder technisch perfekt sind - es kommt auf das fucking Motiv und auf die fucking Komposition an!



Haste natürlich recht, wobei ein Bild mit einem guten Motiv und Komposition groß ausgedruckt (75x50cm und größer) natürlich nocht viel mehr hergibt, und wenn die Qualität dafür nicht da ist, ist es nicht soo scheißegal.
Wobei die BQ der Kamera hier in der Webauflösung wirklich scheiß egal ist. Da kommst nur drauf an welches Programm qualitativ am besten Verkleinern kann, denn die Kamera hat ja viel mehr Megapixel. Jede aktuelle Handy Kamera bringt in 800x600 BQ die man mit 1000€ Kameras kaum unterscheiden kann.

Jetzt ein Bild 
Der Kater in "Action" (mit 18mm WW).
Leider versehentlich auf den Hintergrund fokussiert, aber die technische Qualität ist ja wie gesagt nicht soo wichtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (8. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Außerdem ist *keines* deiner Bilder zu 100% scharf, also erstmal auf die eigenen Ergebnisse gucken und dann die anderen kritisieren (aber bitte freundlich).
> Ich habe auch gesehen, dass du jedes deiner Bilder in s/w konvertierst...
> Das ist nicht gerade professionell


Ich find die Bilder gut. Müssen nicht scharf sein, erzählen auch so. Warum ist es unprofessionell seine Bilder in SW zu konvertieren? Er hat seinen Stil den er hier schon ne Weile so durchzieht. Ich find es gut.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Jetzt ein Bild
> Der Kater in "Action" (mit 18mm WW).
> Leider versehentlich auf den Hintergrund fokussiert, aber die technische Qualität ist ja wie gesagt nicht soo wichtig:



Schade das der Fokus nicht "richtig getroffen" hat.
Aber der Blick des Katers  Mal zu geil.
Als wollte er sagen: "Wat? Wer bist du denn? - Mach Platz, hier kommt der Landvogt!


----------



## xpfreddy (8. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Lachst du auch Obdachlose aus, da du ja ein Dach über dem Kopf hast ?



ich empfehle Dir etwas darüber nachzudenken, was du gerade sagst. Das ist ganz normale Street-Fotografie. Jeder der gezeigten Personen hätte NEIN sagen können und ich hätte  (wie so oft) nicht ausgelöst...



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Außerdem ist *keines* deiner Bilder zu 100% scharf, also erstmal auf die eigenen Ergebnisse gucken und dann die anderen kritisieren (aber bitte freundlich).


ja, 100%ig scharf ist das ein oder andere nicht. Macht das etwa ein schlechtes Bild aus? Ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht ganz...mMn ist ein halbwegs interessantes Motiv erkennbar... bei deinem letzten (z.B.) weniger..




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gesehen, dass du jedes deiner Bilder in s/w konvertierst...
> Das ist nicht gerade professionell



Das Unterstreicht übrigens deine Unwissenheit in der Fotografie.
Nur so nebenbei: die Bilder sind alle auf Schwarz-weiss Filmen entstanden, gescannt und dann etwas in PS korrigiert worden (Kontraste, Helligkeit etc..) Konvertiert hab ich da nix..

@Ecle
nächste mal den AI-Servo bzw. AF-C einschalten, dann sitzt auch der Fokus. Könnte in sw ein schönes Bild werden. Ich würds (auch wenns schwer ist) versuchen die Katze von etwas weiter unten abzulichten.. kommt mit den Bäumen & Schnee dann vll noch besser..


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, das durch die fehlende Farbe in S/W-Fotos eine Menge verloren geht. Natürlich kann man sich das mit ein bisschen Fantasie selbst dazudenken, aber denoch gehört die Farbe genauso zu einem Foto wie ein Motiv oder der richtige Motivausschnitt (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Ecle (8. Januar 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Schade das der Fokus nicht "richtig getroffen" hat.
> Aber der Blick des Katers  Mal zu geil.
> Als wollte er sagen: "Wat? Wer bist du denn? - Mach Platz, hier kommt der Landvogt!


Gut erfasst, genauso ist der drauf 




xpfreddy schrieb:


> nächste mal den AI-Servo bzw. AF-C einschalten, dann sitzt auch der Fokus. Könnte in sw ein schönes Bild werden. Ich würds (auch wenns schwer ist) versuchen die Katze von etwas weiter unten abzulichten.. kommt mit den Bäumen & Schnee dann vll noch besser..


Najo, wird wohl nicht viel bringen. Hab halt ne Kompakte da ist der AF doch recht langsam, das nachführen stört eher, das dauert noch länger und dann kann man nicht sofort abdrücken, weil er eventuell doch nochmal nachfokussiert.


----------



## guntergeh (8. Januar 2010)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das durch die fehlende Farbe in S/W-Fotos eine Menge verloren geht. Natürlich kann man sich das mit ein bisschen Fantasie selbst dazudenken, aber denoch gehört die Farbe genauso zu einem Foto wie ein Motiv oder der richtige Motivausschnitt (meiner Meinung nach).



Mit einem SW-Bild kann man weitaus mehr hinzugewinnen als mit Farbe je möglich sein wird. Natürlich abhängig vom Motiv. Aber besonders im Bereich der Streetfotografie sind häufig entsättigte oder gar SW-Bilder zu finden. Wer sich nur an den Farben der Schärfe und den Megapixeln ergötzt wird nie hinter die Bedeutung so mancher Bilder kommen.


----------



## MESeidel (8. Januar 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Wer sich nur an den Farben der Schärfe und den Megapixeln ergötzt wird nie hinter die Bedeutung so mancher Bilder kommen.



Und wer nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus schaut auch nicht.

Street Photographie ist nicht alles ;o)
S/W ist oft ästhetischer und kann bestimmte emotionale Dinge besser betonen.
Aber es spart auch Details aus und wird nie einen Sonnenuntergang gerecht abbilden können.
Es gibt einfach auch Aufnahmen, wo Schärfe oder auch Unschärfe (und wie sauber die ist) wichtiger sind als Bildausschnitt.

Diese "nur meine Bilder sind gut, alles andere sind Schnappschüsse" Denkweise ist der Grund warum ich online ganz selten Bilder poste...

Jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb zu einander.
Und entschuldigen uns beim Mod, dafür dass er wieder haufenweise Posts in den unpraktischen Dissku Thread verschieben muss...


----------



## guntergeh (8. Januar 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Und wer nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus schaut auch nicht.


Hmm kann jetzt nicht sagen das xpfreddy hier schonmal Bilder negativ kritisiert hat nur weil sie nicht seinem Stil entsprechen. Jeder soll das machen was er gerne macht. Mir gefallen auch viele verschiedene Stile. Heißt aber nicht das ich diese nach machen muss oder mich diesem anschliesse. Es gibt Leute die machen nur Panoramas, nur Streetfotografie, arbeiten nur mit Tageslicht. Die Leute gab es auch schon früher die nur mit SW-Film fotografiert haben. Es ist halt doch immer noch ein Unterschied Bilder zu beurteilen oder Bilder zu machen. Und man kann denke ich sehr wohl auch Bilder in anderem Stil beurteilen und weiterhin seiner Richtung treu bleiben. Ich glaube gerade das ist wichtig. Im Bereich Fotografie muss man nicht alles mitmachen. Sondern einfach das machen was einem Spaß macht.


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Januar 2010)

Dann wage ich mich auch mal meine Bilder zu posten. Geknipst wurden sie alle in Potsdam (Naturfotos sind aus der Biosphäre) mit einer Casio Exilim EX-Z80.

Nachbearbeitung mit Paint.Net, beim letzten Foto wollte ich einfach mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren, es hat zwar nicht alles geklappt, aber ich finde das Foto hat was.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, das sieht so aus wie ein Foto aus dem letzen Jahrhundert oder so (von der Farbe her )


----------



## eightcore (10. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal was von mir.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Januar 2010)

Rauschfilter beim 2.?


----------



## eightcore (10. Januar 2010)

Nein, Isovergessenrunterzustellen-Filter.


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Haste auch Bilder wo jemand selber fährt?



Ja, hab' ich - hab' meinen Kumpel allerdings noch nicht gefragt, wie es mit der Veröffentlichung aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

Ja ich weis die ISO! 

Standard 18-55 der Canon 1000D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cookiebrandt (11. Januar 2010)

Hmjoa...eine Zigarette.

Aber was auf jedenfall negativ auffällt: die Ecke oben rechts sowie der Schatten auf der rechten Seite 

MfG


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2010)

Hier meine letzten Bilder mit meiner SLR, die ich in diesen Thread posten werde.
Wahrscheinlich auch meine letzten Bilder überhaupt.
Ich weiß, sind künstlerisch nichts. Das konnte ich noch nie, deswegen gebe ich das Fotographieren auch auf...
Naja, über ein abschließendes Kommentar würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2010)

Das dritte gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Hier meine letzten Bilder mit meiner SLR, die ich in diesen Thread posten werde.
> Wahrscheinlich auch meine letzten Bilder überhaupt.
> Ich weiß, sind künstlerisch nichts. Das konnte ich noch nie, deswegen gebe ich das Fotographieren auch auf...
> Naja, über ein abschließendes Kommentar würde ich mich freuen.
> ...



Mir gefallen die Bilder. Besonders das dritte.
Wer deine SLR in ehren halten.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

Aufgrund des Wetters mal wieder etwas aus meinem Archiv.

Wilhelma 2007 / Nikon D50 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 HSM

Seerose
(mit PS in S/W gewandelt, die Farbe der Rose belassen und die Ränder verstärkt - bin aber noch Anfänger in PS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Private




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Affenmassage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (12. Januar 2010)

Nunja ne.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Januar 2010)

so ich hab mir beinahe jede seite von euch hier angesehn, und muss sagen, da sind echt schöne fotos dabei.
Da ich auch hin und wieder fotografiere, zeig ich euch mal ein paar bilder von mir.
Sind alle unbearbeitet. ich versuche die bilder gleich so einzufangen, dass sie gut aussehn. 

bin mal gespannt was ihr sagt.

achja: verwendet wird eine Sony Alpha 350 mit 15-70 3,5-5,6 Objektiv (Standard).

Was mich am meisten intressiert ist, was ihr zu der Schärfe dieser Bilder sagt, deswegen lade ich sie auch in voller Auflösung hoch. Mir kommt vor dass die Bilder "grieselig" sind....was mir nicht gefällt.
mfg


----------



## Fransen (12. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder sind nicht griselig, sondern einfach nur verwackelt, was bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1/25 ohne Stativ od. Stabi. auch kein Wunder ist. 

Tipp: Blende runter od. ISO hoch und kürzer Belichten - bei Freihand-Aufnahmen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind nicht griselig, sondern einfach nur verwackelt, was bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1/25 ohne Stativ od. Stabi. auch kein Wunder ist.
> 
> Tipp: Blende runter od. ISO hoch und kürzer Belichten.



Und BITTE: Nicht 1,5MB Bilder
Es gibt Leute, mich eingeschlossen, dir nur mit ner kastrierten 1MBit DSL Leitung auskommen müssen. Da dauerts ewig bis dein Bild angezeigt wird.

Darum:
max 900pix Kantenlänge und ~100 - 300kb/Bild
(Bitte)


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2010)

Die Folgebeiträge wurden "mal wieder" in den Diskussionsthread verschoben.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2010)

Archiv

Affe in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma
Nikon D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 HSM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (13. Januar 2010)

Sodala mal wieder was von mir mit Photoshop.

Kritik ist natürlich überaus erwünscht da ich noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin.

Was soll man machen, wenn sich kein gutes Motiv ergibt.
1. Photoshop Kreation
2. Meine Katze Mit ein bisschen Augen-Photoshop
3. Cateye 1
4. Cateye 2
5. Blutorangen
6. Blutorangen Rosa mit übergroße Zitrone
7. Von unserem Dachboden aus
8. Alte Festplatte
9. Haus in Salzburg vorm Kino

puh

mfg Carvahall


----------



## Pffzzhh! (13. Januar 2010)

@Carvahall: Die Bilder gefallen mir teilweise sehr gut! Ich würde gerne mehr von dir sehen.

@Topic: Ich habe jetzt auch mal die Jahreszeit genutzt und Schneebilder gemacht. Wie sonst unbearbeitet, aber bereits für jemanden im passenden Wallpaper Format.

Nebenbei: Mit meiner Lumix TZ5 bekomme ich bei all diesen Bildern wie so häufig bei Originalgrößen-Betrachtung Fragmente. Ich habe kaum Bilder, bei denen ich jeden Pixel scharf habe. Woran liegt das, kann ich da noch was tun?

Qualitätseinstellungen sind natürlich auf max. ISO 100, automatischer Kontrast aus. Farbe = Standard. Anti-Verwachlermodus = 2. Übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ein wenig mit PS Elements bearbeitet.
(tierischer) Unterkiefer in einem See in Irland (2006 / Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-200)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eines aus dem Europa Park / Winter 2006 (siehe Anhang)
D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8


----------



## Carvahall (13. Januar 2010)

Wie Fragmente?
Hast du da ein Beispielbild?


----------



## Ecle (13. Januar 2010)

Fragmente liegen können nur liegen an:

a) Komprimierung (billige Kameras komprimieren stark, aber bei der TZ5 kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen)

b) Demosaicing. Ist die Methode zur Interpolierung der RGB Farben. Bei Panasonic Kameras ist die interne Methode nicht so gut, da enstehen gerne mal Blockartefakte, Kantenfehler und Farbfehler. Der Raw Entwickler würde das Demosacing selbst übernehmen, aber soweit ich weis kann die TZ5 ja kein Raw.

c) Internes Post-Processing (Rauschunterdrückung/Schärfung): Kannst du da in der Kamera was verändern?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (14. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Fragmente liegen können nur liegen an:
> 
> a) Komprimierung (billige Kameras komprimieren stark, aber bei der TZ5 kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen)
> 
> ...



a) Denke ich auch nicht, aber man weiß es nicht ...

b) Jupp, sie kann leider kein RAW

c) Den intel. Kontrast habe ich durch manuelle ISO-Wahl ausgeschaltet. Kann denn auf die Schärfe noch der Weißabgleich, Stabilisator oder der Farbmodus Einfluss nehmen?

Hier ein paar fixe Ausschnitte von den Bildern, jeweils in Originalgröße.
Der Schneestern-Makro sieht mir noch am besten aus, aber vemutlich ist der Fokus einfach nicht perfekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Januar 2010)

Liegt, vorallem beim letzten, ganz eindeutig am Sensor der Kamera. Also da kannste nix machen, außer die Bilder zu verkleinern


----------



## Zoon (14. Januar 2010)

Es gab schon diverse Tests die bei den Lumixen den Punkt B von Ecle bestätigen. Evtl kannst du das ja etwas mindern indem du wirklich alle möglichen Hilfsmittel abschaltest oder die Option nutzt zum Beispiel statt 10 MP nur 7 MP zu benutzen. Oder hast du die Bilder als du sie fürs Forum verkleinert hast etwa zu stark komprimiert (bei den Tannenbildern im Übergang vom Fokus zum Bokeh fällt es ja richtig auf).

Hier nochwas von mir:

Sonnenaufgang + Nebel am 22 November 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonnenuntergang am 22 November 2009:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer (davon gehe ich mal aus) Phantasie hat, die mittlere Wolke sieht aus wie ein Windhund, die darüber wie ein Adler mit Flammenflügeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenuntergang zur Wintersonnenwende 21. Dezember 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Friedhof, Schwerin 2. Januar 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Canon Powershot SX 1 IS


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Januar 2010)

Das 1.-3. und das letzte gefällt mir  (Reihenfolge ausm Post, net ausm Upload )


----------



## Ecle (14. Januar 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Liegt, vorallem beim letzten, ganz eindeutig am Sensor der Kamera. Also da kannste nix machen, außer die Bilder zu verkleinern



Unsinn. Der Sensor erzeugt ganz normal 1 Farbe pro Pixel, da können garnicht solche Artefakte enstehen. Das liegt am Demosaicing, nicht am Sensor.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2010)

@Zoon
Ich finde die Bilder allesamt wunderschön


----------



## Masterwana (14. Januar 2010)

Lee deine Kamera ist da!

Mein aller erstes Foto mit der Cam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitbewohner. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hemd.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (15. Januar 2010)

Ein fantastischer Sonnenuntergang hat sich durch das Fenster bemerkbar gemacht. Kamera geschnappt und rausgerannt. Hier mal das erste...
Sieht das nach was aus?

PS: Welches Ausgabeformat ist qualitiv am besten?


----------



## Ecle (15. Januar 2010)

Entwickelst du aus Raw?
Tiff 16 Bit ist natürlich am besten.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Januar 2010)

@eightcore: Sieht gut aus. Von der Qualität des Bildes sicherlich TIFF 16Bit, aber da muss das Original auch 16 Bit haben  Die Bilder sin dann halt sehr viel größer, lassen sich net mit Windows alleine öffnen und auch nur sehr selten in einem Forum hochladen 

Edit: Kann die Frage plus Antworten mal ein Mod in den Diskussionsthread verschieben?


----------



## eightcore (16. Januar 2010)

Und die Nächsten.

Ja, ich entwickle aus RAW. Ich habe mit TIFF noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Inkompatiblität, ausser beim hierher uppen natürlich.


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Januar 2010)

1-5 und das letzte gefallen mir sehr gut...ich würd auch gern in so einer gegend wohnen...
mfg


----------



## pixelflair (16. Januar 2010)

eightcore schrieb:


> Und die Nächsten.
> 
> Ja, ich entwickle aus RAW. Ich habe mit TIFF noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Inkompatiblität, ausser beim hierher uppen natürlich.



Außer das 1. (wobei da die sonne schon wieder zu hell is )

und das mit den fußspuren alles mist :/


anbei was von mir heute )


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2010)

@eightcore:
Sind ganz schöne Aufnahmen bei.
Vlt ein bissele arg hell

@sky:
_Deine arme Freundin. Hast se in die Kälte geschleppt damit sie sich einen abfriert 
Hat ja schon ganz rote Bäckchen_
Zum Bild: Der Hintergrund ist mir zu scharf.
18-200er als Linse? f8 als Blende zu groß. hätte die kleinst mögliche genommen


----------



## eightcore (16. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend bin ich jetzt der unseriösen Kritik von Sky2k4 auch zum Opfer gefallen... Vielleicht ist gerade sie ein zusätzlicher Grund, warum Leute "mit Ahnung" verschwinden.

Meine Bilder müssen aus meiner Sicht nicht technisch gut sein, sie müssen ins Auge stechen. Ein überbelichtetes Bild kann in bestimmten Fällen mehr Atmosphäre ausstrahlen als ein "korrekt" belichtetes.
Auch die Belichtung ist ein Faktor, mit dem der Fotograf spielen sollte.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Außer das 1. (wobei da die sonne schon wieder zu hell is )
> 
> und das mit den fußspuren alles mist :/
> 
> ...



Was nimmst du dir denn raus?

Deine ständigen Portrait-Aufnahmen deiner Freundin sind sowas von einfallslos und langweilig, die schaue ich mir gar nicht mehr an.
1 und 3 kippen, 4 ist schlecht belichtet.

So. Dies spiegelt übrigens nicht meine Meinung wieder, geschweige, dass ich mich Leuten, die mir nix getan haben, so gegenüber ausdrücken würde. Dies ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, wie man sich hier bitte NICHT unterhalten sollte. Ich hoffe, du verstehst das.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2010)

Einmal zum Mitschreiben für alle. Wenn ihr über die Qualität der Bilder oder deren Sinn ausführlich diskutieren, oder aber als Hobby-Fotografen über euch herfallen wollt, dann nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread. Es ist wirklich mühselig, jeden Tag eine Vielzahl von Beiträgen zu verschieben.

Danke


----------



## Air0r (17. Januar 2010)

Fährsch Ford läufsch heim 
Aber mal im Ernst, unser Ford Galaxy hat uns schon, trotz kaputter Wasserpumpe, wenn auch langsam, aber immerhin von England nach Deutschland zurückgebracht. Und er lebt immernoch! 

So, hier die Pix:


----------



## eightcore (17. Januar 2010)

Das zweite sieht gut aus!
Hab noch mal eine nukleare Explosion erwischt, habe aber die Druckwelle bis jetzt noch nicht gespürt.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2010)

eightcore schrieb:


> Das zweite sieht gut aus!
> Hab noch mal eine nukleare Explosion erwischt, habe aber die Druckwelle bis jetzt noch nicht gespürt.



Deine Bilder sind Geschmacksache.
Mir gefallen die. Vor allem die Farbverläufe in Kombi mit den Wolken und dem Schnee als Kontrast


----------



## Fransen (17. Januar 2010)

Fingerübung mit dem 50mm/1.8 bei Offenblende...
=> leicht nachgeschärft und Vigettierung hinzugefügt.

Bevor jetzt gleich einer meckert - es ging mir hier nur um die Technik in erster Line...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ecle (17. Januar 2010)

Das Bokeh ist bei diesem Bild auf jeden Fall Klasse, schön smooth, auch wenn der Hintergrund recht anspruchslos ist und die Schwächen vom Bokeh des Objektivs nicht zeigt.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Januar 2010)

mal noch was von mir

hoffe mit dem ersten gibts keine Probleme hier. Falls ja Mod mir bitte schreiben bzw. einfach raus nehmen. thx


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Januar 2010)

Hey guntergeh,

welche Blende hast du bei dem letzten Bild genutzt? oder ist die Unschärfe nachbearbeitet? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (20. Januar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hey guntergeh,
> 
> welche Blende hast du bei dem letzten Bild genutzt? oder ist die Unschärfe nachbearbeitet?
> 
> ...



f/3.5

ist aber nach bearbeitet. Bei 18 mm bringt 3.5 noch genug schärfentiefe.


----------



## xpfreddy (21. Januar 2010)

@Guntergeh

das erste finde ich richtig klasse. Sowohl die Pose, als auch der Blick sind genial. Das Rauschen bringt eine sehr schöne Stimmung rein.. ohne wärs wahrscheinlich nicht halb so gut. Die anderen beiden sind mir zu ausgefallen bzw. passen nicht so zu meinem Geschmack..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war auch mal wieder draußen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann jetzt nicht mit euren Fotos mithalten, aber Übung macht den Meister 


btw, mein erstes Panorama (durch die Bearbeitung hat die Quali ein wenig gelitten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Gekko aus Teneriffa
Fotografiert mit einer Samsung Digimax i6


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Januar 2010)

@ ATi-Maniac93  

BITTE BITTE keine so großen Bilder hoch laden. Leite mit einer beschnittenen Leitung werden das Grauen bekommen! 


@ Fr3@k  
also ich liebe ja Sonnenuntergänge, aber mir tuen die Augen weh (ist kein Scherz) wenn ich über das bild sehe. Der weiße Fleck ist einfach viel zu hell. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Carvahall (25. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal was von mir mein neuester Wallpaper fürn Laptop.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. Januar 2010)

JUNGE JUNGE 
Ich hasse Spinnen...Trotzdem schönes Bild/Wallpaper

@Nichtraucher91
Ja ich werde in Zukunft kleinere Bilder einbinden


----------



## Fransen (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Januar 2010)

@Fransen schickes Bild, mich stört nur das Stückchen Zaun unten links. Ist iwie irreführend, aber ansonsten alles top. Schönes sw-töne


----------



## Fransen (27. Januar 2010)

Danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2010)

Du solltest aber aufpassen, dass du die hohe Vignettierung nicht bei jedem Bild hinzufügst


----------



## Carvahall (28. Januar 2010)

Das Bild gefällt mir sehr gut.
Bei uns schneits


----------



## Fransen (28. Januar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Du solltest aber aufpassen, dass du die hohe Vignettierung nicht bei jedem Bild hinzufügst



Hält sich jedenfalls noch in annehmbaren Grenzen denke ich...
Diese 'hohe' Vigettierung ist gewollt und soll indirekt zur Stimmung/Wirkung des Bildes beitragen.
=>Lightroom FTW...xD


----------



## MESeidel (2. Februar 2010)

Zu hohe Belichtungszeit = unscharf.
Aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden ;o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (2. Februar 2010)

Mit meinem neuen WW Konverter (auf 18mm):


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Februar 2010)

War mal draußen ein wenig knipsen  Sin zwar künstlerisch nich sehr anspruchsvoll, aber man sieht mal, wieviel Schnee das inzwischen is


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Februar 2010)

Wo wohnst du?
Ich will auch! Ihr habt doch sicher Schulfrei oder?
Und bei uns liegt nur noch dieses Wassereisartige halbgetaute graue Matschzeug.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Februar 2010)

Ja das is bei uns immer so im Wechsel, unten am Tauen und oben am Draufschneien, ja wir ham morgen das 1. mal Schulfrei in dem Winter (das 2. ma in meinem Leben wegen Wetter ) Osthessen ftw


----------



## Masterwana (3. Februar 2010)

Ach ja der schöne Winter:

Erst einmal zwei von die Tage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und nun zwei von Heute morgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Irgendwie rutscht mein Name grade außem Bild.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Das letzte ist geil ! Aber hoffentlich nicht am steuer fotografiert oder ?


----------



## Masterwana (3. Februar 2010)

Doch! 

PS.: Erste bild jetzt in 900 Pixel länge


----------



## Air0r (4. Februar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> PS.: Erste bild jetzt in 900 Pixel länge



Jau das während der Fahrt gefällt mir auch


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen bisschen auf meiner Platte gekramt und nen schönes Bild ausm letzten Jahr gefunden.
Aufgenommen mit meiner Sony DSC-W300
ISO100
1/640
Blendenzahl weiß ich nicht unter Linux auszulesen .

Eure Meinung bitte .


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

So, dann stell ich hier auch mal mein erstes Foto ein... ich nenne es "Luftschloss"


Aufgenommen mit meiner ersten Digitalkamera, einer Canon PowerShot A70.
Wo es aufgenommen wurde, dürfte unschwer zu erkennen sein...
Wann wurde es aufgenommen - am 18.08.2005




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michel1982 (7. Februar 2010)

Bild Nr.2 

Zu diesem Bild habe ich leider keine EXIF-Daten mehr, aufgenommen wurde es mit einer Sony DSC-R1.

Weizenglas - Geld - externe Beleuchtung - geringe Verschlusszeit - ISO 160




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG,

Michel


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 100 mit Canon 1000D
Mit ACDSee etwas nachbearbeitet


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2010)

Es ist einfach zu glatt auf deinem Bild , echt geniale Aufnahmen.

Ich hab natürlich auch noch was zu diesem tollen Wetter ,

besteht aus 3 Einzelbildern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (7. Februar 2010)

Wieder was von mir.


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Sehr kuhler Thread, ich mag ihn 

Ich bin nun auch unter die HobbyFotografen gegangen und zeige euch mal meine Debütbilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (12. Februar 2010)

So nach langem wieder mal was von mir.
@michael1982: Das Luftschloss sieht cool aus. Wie hast du das mit dem Weizenglas hinbekommen. Wie stark war da die exterene Beleuchtung?
@snook: Welche Untelage hattest du beim Ipod?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> So nach langem wieder mal was von mir.
> @michael1982: Das Luftschloss sieht cool aus. Wie hast du das mit dem Weizenglas hinbekommen. Wie stark war da die exterene Beleuchtung?
> @snook: Welche Untelage hattest du beim Ipod?




Sieht wie ein Seitenteil von einem Lian Li Case aus, gebürstetes Alu


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2010)

Genau Fr3@k, das ist ein Lian Li Alu Seitenteil vom A05.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Im Titel vom Bild gehört natürlich noch ein "s" hinter "make", entschuldigt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

Auch wenns bissel OT ist, und das Bild schon alt, 

Die Seitenteile machen sich wirklich gut für fotos ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2010)

Hoffe es gefällt...​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Februar 2010)

Wasser-Stop 

Habe nichts bearbeitet.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Februar 2010)

Mach die Bilder bitte in Zukunft kleiner als 500kb (also auch die Auflösung runterdrehen), die Inetleitung vieler User gibt nich allzu viel her für so große Bilder


----------



## Masterwana (15. Februar 2010)

Fransen warum haste das bild gelöscht?

Fands eigendlich nicht schlecht, nur irgendetwas hat mich daran gestört.


----------



## lehni (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (16. Februar 2010)

Schaut aus wie ein Trapezgewinde.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Februar 2010)

Hab gerade noch ein Bild von Silvester gefunden, keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen hab, normal macht man das doch mit der Belichtungszeit oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (17. Februar 2010)

Auch was ganz tolles von mir - ein bisschen mit Photoshop Uberedition bearbeitet und mit einer Mittelformatkamera geschossen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus Henry

mal wieder etwas von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Februar 2010)

@Mr_sleeve
Ja, klar macht man das über Belichtungszeit und genau so hast du es auch gemacht. Das Bild wurde schließlich 2s belichtet


----------



## guntergeh (17. Februar 2010)

Was altes zum aufwärmen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Februar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @Mr_sleeve
> Ja, klar macht man das über Belichtungszeit und genau so hast du es auch gemacht. Das Bild wurde schließlich 2s belichtet



wie geht sowas ausversehn oO? Hab das nicht eingestellt, bzw. nicht bewusst.. dann waren dass wohl die nebenerscheinungen von silvester^^


----------



## Masterwana (18. Februar 2010)

Du hast im Automatikmodus Fotografiert und da es ziemlich dunkel war hat deine kamera automatich ne langebelichtungs zeit eingestellt.


----------



## Michel1982 (21. Februar 2010)

Mal was nachbearbeitetes aus einem meiner Luftbild-Shooting´s...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG,

Michel


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Februar 2010)

Michel1982 schrieb:


> Mal was nachbearbeitetes aus einem meiner Luftbild-Shooting´s...
> 
> MfG,
> 
> Michel


schick, wobei ich es nach Außen hin etwas zu verzerrt finde, da man sich auf das innere gar nicht richtig konzentrieren kann..


----------



## xpfreddy (24. Februar 2010)

1 oder 2 ?


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2010)

1 finde ich interessanter


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2010)

für das erste spricht die Perspektive. Die ist einfach cool, aber leider sieht man dadurch auch nicht mehr das Grafity an der Hauswand, was ein gewissen "Ghetto" Charakter herbei bring.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Fransen warum haste das bild gelöscht?
> 
> Fands eigendlich nicht schlecht, nur irgendetwas hat mich daran gestört.



Oh, sry.o.O
War nicht gewollt.-.- Tut mir Leid!
Hier ist wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Freddy
Hut ab! Mir gefällt dein eigener Stil sehr! Beides wirklich gute Bilder.​


----------



## rebel4life (24. Februar 2010)

Kamera: Rollei DP300
Nachbearbeitung: Rand abgeschnitten, ansonsten nichts

Würde das Bild noch besser wirken, wenn ich nur den rechten Teil zeige?


----------



## Carvahall (26. Februar 2010)

Hab mich mal mit der Belichtung gespielt.
2 Sec Belichtungszeit und vor der Kamera Feuerzeug abzünden.


----------



## HeNrY (26. Februar 2010)

@rebel
Hat irgendwie schon was - wobei mich der Krams an der Decke stört...
Bastel es auf Leinwand und du kannst es bestimmt für 2k€ mit viel Reden verkaufen ;D


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Februar 2010)

Hab hier mal nen Ausschnitt von nem Portrait ein bisschen mit negativen un dem ganzen Gerümbel bearbeitet, und das Auge is dabei rausgekommen. Hoffe es gefällt 

[Bild vom Autor entfernt]

Edit: Ja naja ich sollte das Bild wieder rausnehmen, das "Model" hatte scheinbar was dagegen; kann man nix machen


----------



## Masterwana (26. Februar 2010)

hab vorhin was ähnliches gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (27. Februar 2010)

@Michel:
Krass, krass, krass 

@carvahall:
Name und Bild sind sehr sympathisch!

@heizungsrohr:
Krasse Augen 
Aber die Augenbrauen gehen mal garnicht  zupfen ist auch unter Männern angesagt 

@Masterwana:
Nichts dran auszusetzen, auch schön 
Aber evtl die Belichtung vom oberen und linken Rand runterschrauben, dieses Gold 

Grüße


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir.

Schon ein bisschen älter (anno 2006)

Mallorca im Winter (Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön! 
Wobei ich glaube in S/W würde es noch besser wirken, schonmal ausprobiert?!


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

Hier was von Gestern. Irgendwie ist dass ******** wenn der Himmel die gleiche Farbe hat wie der Schnee...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Februar 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Wobei ich glaube in S/W würde es noch besser wirken, schonmal ausprobiert?!



Da gewünscht, hier noch mal in S/W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. März 2010)

Schreibtisch-Fotografie


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. März 2010)

Mein erster Spaziergang mit ner Ordentlichen Kamera.^^
Das sind die 3 besten von allen. Hoffe Sie gefallen euch. 

Geknipst mit: Canon EOS 450D mit EF-S 18-55 IS Objektiv
Geknipst wo: Callenberg OT Reichenbach
Geknipst wann: 02.03.2010
Bearbeitet: Paint, skaliert auf 900x600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen!^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

kleiner Tipp, bei direktem Gegenlicht (Sonnenlicht) einfach mal Gegenblitzen, da reicht auch der Standardblitz von der Kamera.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. März 2010)

Ok^^ 
Muss mich da erst mal dran gewöhnen. 
Von ner einfachen Casio Exlim zu so einer, da ist noch ein bisschen Übung von Nöten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

Mit der Casio hättest du auch Blitzen müssen, das hat damit garnix zu tun obs nun ne DSLR ist oder nicht xD


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, die gefallen diesmal besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Die sehen echt nice aus


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die gefallen diesmal besser.



Die Bildkomposition ist nicht so mein Fall.
Beim ersten Bild lenken die Stromleitungen den Blick ab.
Beim zweiten ist es der Mast am linken Rand.

Die Leitungen weg zu kriegen ist schwierig. Das andere Bild liese sich aber so beschneiden, dass der Mast nicht mehr stört.


----------



## sNook (3. März 2010)

Hey,

schliesse mich yappi genau an!

Beim ersten Bild würde ich lieber rechts das Feld sehen, das scheint mir interessanter als die Straße muss ich sagen - so hat das sowas trostloses.

Grüße


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (4. März 2010)

Wegen dem 2. Bild, denkst du das ist so besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal das Feld.
Finde das Bild aber nicht so schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (8. März 2010)

Hab mich mal mit Photoshop-Miniatur gespielt.
Verbesserngsvorschläge gerne ist aber ein 3.2 MP Handyfoto also Qualität unter aller Saue. Hab versucht alles rauszuholen.

*Bild zu breit *

Hahnenkamm Kitzbühel 2010


Edit: Ein Tilt-Shift Motiv bei unserem Badesee. Hier ist die Technik ein wenig besser aber immer noch Handy. Sommer wann kommst du??


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. März 2010)

Hier mal eins vom Wochenende, was bei Langeweile so alles rauskommt Nicht mit Kritik sparen


----------



## Senfgurke (15. März 2010)

ich finds cool, mir gefallen solche Bilder!
Aber ich finde, e rauscht ein klein wenig zu viel, oder?


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. März 2010)

Naja bei so wenig Licht freihändig, da muss man auf ISO 1600 gehen, und da rauscht auch ne DSLR ganz ordentlich.


----------



## taks (15. März 2010)

Ich hätte geschaut dass der ganze Deckel im Bild ist.


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2010)

Meine ersten Gehversuche im Fotografieren.
Da ich keine Lust hab in den Wald zu dackeln, hab ich etwas Natur zu Hause zusammengestellt 
Verschont mich, ich bin Anfänger und hab keine teure Kamera 
Wenn ihr Tipps habt, wie man da mehr rausholen kann, nur her damit


----------



## Falco (18. März 2010)

Meine Urlaubsbilder, alle fotografiert mit meinem Handy ( Sony Ericsson C905 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. März 2010)

Lad die Bilder in Zukunft bitte viel kleiner hoch (sowohl in der Auflösung, als auch in der Dateigröße). 
Das letzte sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2010)

Bild drei ist ganz cool nur mies umgesetzt. Liegt wohl stark an der "Kamera"
Das letzte wäre einige Minuten zuvor bestimmt besser geworden, wenn es der Sonnenuntergang ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Falco (18. März 2010)

ja bild 3 ist teils zu unscharf gewurden, leider.


----------



## guntergeh (19. März 2010)

..-.-..


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

Finde ich auch, auf mich wirkt jedoch das ganze Bild i-wie zu hell 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (19. März 2010)

3 Bilder aus.... Könnt ja mal raten:
Die ersten 2 bei 18mm, das letze bei 60mm(KB)


----------



## Naitsabes (19. März 2010)

Das Bokeh des Canon 50mm 1.8 kann auch mal akzeptabel sein


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. März 2010)

@Ecle: 18mm Weitwinkel sind schon geil, wie viel schluckt der Konverter denn an Lichtstärke? Wäre ja fast mal eine Überlegung wert sich den zu holen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Warum denn Konverter ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. März 2010)

Weil die LX3 nur bis 24mm runtergeht und Ecle sich letztens einen WW Konverter dafür gekauft hat.


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2010)

Der schluckt nahe 0.
Habe mal ein Vergleich gemacht mit gleicher Blende, gleicher ISO und gleicher Belichtungszeit. Das Bild mit Konverter war vielleicht einen Tick dunkler, aber das hätte auch Einbildung sein können. Panasonic sagt ja glaub ich auch selber dass der kein Licht schluckt.

Edit: Noch ein Bild, übrigens aus Edinburgh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (21. März 2010)

Mal zwei Vögel von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Sieht beides sehr gut aus, obwohl ich beim ersten der Schatten auf der linken Seite ein bisl stört 

Gruß
Johnny

P.S.: Wo sind die Exif-Dateien hin ??


----------



## Carvahall (21. März 2010)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen.
Ich hab schon einige Tilt-Shift Fotos gemacht mit Photoshop aber irgendwie wirken die nicht so richtig.
Beispiel wie meine Tilt-Shifts wirken sollen:http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3981011250_975fda6479_o.jpg

Im Anhang ist ein Bild von mir!
Was mach ich Falsch?

Edit: Hab grade gelesen das man für diese Bilder einen Erhöhten Standpunkt braucht. Stimmt das?
Edit 2: Es liegt unter anderem auch an der fehlenden Bildqualität meines Handys!!


----------



## HeNrY (21. März 2010)

Versuch es mal von weiter oben 
@Johnny:
Die EXIF-Daten sind beim Verkleinern verschwunden - wen es interessiert:
Canon EOS 400D
EF 85mm f1.8 USM
ISO 100

Bild 1:
1/800s bei f4,5
Bild 2:
1/1250s bei f3,2


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Blende 1,8 
Ein Traum für jeden Fotografen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## HeNrY (21. März 2010)

Naja, das 85L 1,2 II ist noch schöner


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Guck mal in den DI-Diskussions-Thread, da geht's gerade um kleine Blenden 

Im Anhang ein Bild von heute.
Bin gerade dabei den besten Weg der RAW-Konvertierung herauszufinden 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## pixelflair (22. März 2010)

Ein Bild als PDF?oO

okay.... xD


anbei kleiner Schnappschuss ;D ich fands iwie süß xD


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. März 2010)

Am besten wird das Bild als .tiff mit 16Bit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Das ich aber hier nicht hochladen kann


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. März 2010)

Naja, hier im Forum muss die Quali ja auch nicht top sein. Ich persönlich hab auch lieber etwas schlechtere Quali und eingebundene Bilder als jedes mal eine pdf Datei oder so öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## DPr (22. März 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir .

Vorsicht beim Öffnen der ersten beiden Bilder. Auflösung ist noch in 667x 1000, könnte bei kleineren Monitoren doch vielleicht über den Rand "gehen" 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

@ DPr : Welches Objektiv, wenn man fragen darf 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## DPr (22. März 2010)

Die F16 ? Willst Du das wirklich wissen?  

Sony 70-200 2.8 SSM + dazugehörigen 2x Konverter

Hoffentlich kann ich bei der diesjährigen ILA mit dem (würgs) Silbermonster von Sony antreten


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Jaja, das 70-200G ist schon nice 
Mein Daddy Cool hat sich gerade das 70-400G geholt und sich so den A**** über die Gegenlichtblende abgeärgert 
Letztendlich hat er sie mit schwarzer Folie abkleben lassen 

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : @ DPr : Wirklich schöne Fotos


----------



## DPr (22. März 2010)

Ach er war das mit dem Geli thread im SUF ?????


Nicht wundern wegen der Bildgröße der Pyromusikale Bilder, leider Zwangsvorgabe des ehemaligen Veranstalters.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Ja, das war er 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## guntergeh (23. März 2010)

..-.-..


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. März 2010)

Is das Zucker oder Eis?


----------



## guntergeh (23. März 2010)

Kristallzucker mit Retroadapter.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. März 2010)

Was ist denn ein Retroadapter ?


----------



## guntergeh (23. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Retroadapter ?



KLICK 

Grob gesagt.

Damit lässt sich das Objektiv verkehrt herum an der Kamera befestigen.


----------



## DPr (23. März 2010)

GunterGeh, *hüstel* kannst noch die Haare wegstempeln dann ist es ohne wenn und aber


----------



## taks (23. März 2010)

Hier was von heute Morgen.

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den Dunst (blau) wegzaubern könnte?


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. März 2010)

Ich find den Dunst eig. garnich so schlimm, sieht gut aus 

Edit: Du kannst höchstens das Blau ein wenig (!) rausfiltern, also z.B. im Photoshop unter Farbton und Sättigung den Blaubereich in der Sättigung reduzieren, aber weg wäre er trotzdem nich, nur schwächer.

Edit2: Hab mir mal erlaubt das Bild für dich so zu bearbeiten, zum Vergleich halbe halbe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2010)

ich finde auch alles passt, super Foto


----------



## DPr (23. März 2010)

Der Dunst ist nicht so schlimm, gibt sogar etwas Tiefe.

Könntest ja mit Kontrast/Helligkeit ausprobieren, wie sich das Bild da verändert.


----------



## guntergeh (24. März 2010)

I believe i spider


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. März 2010)

Hier auch mal was von mir 

*Bilder zu breit*


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. März 2010)

Wasn mit den Exifs los?


----------



## HeNrY (25. März 2010)

@Gunter:
My lovely Mr. Singingclub! That's really very nice!

@taks:
In PS (so du es hast):
Einstellungsebene mit Farbton, dort das Blau entfernen.
Ebenenmaske zur Einstellungsebene erstellen, dort einen Schwarz/Weiß-Verlauf einfügen.
(Oben weiß, unten schwarz) - fertig.


----------



## Fransen (25. März 2010)

Ob kitschig od. nicht - ich musste heute morgen draufhalten.
50D - 23mm - ISO100 - f/10.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. März 2010)

Ich finds nicht kitschig
Gut getroffen!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. März 2010)

Ne, find ich auch ganz und gar nicht kitschig 
Ich glaube das lieht daran, dass die Sonne recht gut belichtet ist 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. März 2010)

@Heizungsrohr: die sind iwie beim verkleinern verschwunden


----------



## Lee (25. März 2010)

@Fransen

Kitschig, selbst wenn...
Ich liebe einfach Bilder dieser Art. Genauso wie alle Licht Spielereien, God Rays oder wie die Dinger heißen etc. Dann noch ein schönes drumherum und das Bild ist für mich perfekt. Ich weiß, kein sehr anspruchsvoller Geschmack, aber das sind einfach Bilder die mir am meisten gefallen


----------



## Fransen (25. März 2010)

Danke euch allen.

Die Aussage kommt nur zu Stande, da man in den großen Fotoforen immerwieder liest, dass solche Aufnahmen kitschig, anspruchslos und eintönig sind.
Ich bin da allerdings anderer Meinung. Für mich ist ein schöner Sonnenauf. - bzw. untergang was echt feines, was ich auch immerwieder gerne fotografiere.


----------



## der_yappi (25. März 2010)

@ Fransen: Warum sollte das Foto kitschig sein?
Du bist doch der Fotograf, DIR muss es gefallen. Was die anderen sagen ist ja erstmal Nebensache.

Kann auch "kitschig" 

Aida 2006 / Mallorca Sonnenuntergang.
Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (26. März 2010)

Mal ein Extreme-Closeup:
Nikon d5000+50mm f1,4 G+Raynox MSN-202
F16, ISO 1250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. März 2010)

Hab mal den Himmel geknipst (im Anhang 2 Weitere):

Edit: ich hängse gleich nochmal an, auf meinem Monitor sinse gut belichtet, aber der Firefox zeigtse ziemlich dunkel an, ergo nochma durch PS laufen lassen 

Edit2: So, die Bilder sind wieder drin


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. März 2010)

Was hältst du eig von einer Tonwertkorrektur 

Edit : Wo sind die Bilder 
Edit 2 : Okay 
Edit 3 : Schon viel besser


----------



## eightcore (27. März 2010)

Hier wieder mal was von mir.


----------



## Senfgurke (27. März 2010)

Ich hab versucht, es auf "alt" zu trimmen.
Ist mir das gelungen?
Was meinen die Profis?

Fotografiert mit Nikon D40 und Kit Objektiv (Nikkor 18-55mm AF-S DX) und mit Lightroom bearbeitet


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. März 2010)

Bei Fotos, die alt aussehen sollen, empfehle ich dir mit ner hohen ISO-Zahl zu fotografieren und dann nur das Farbrauschen zu entfernen. Sieht aber ganz gut aus


----------



## sNook (28. März 2010)

Ich hab mal versucht den Frühling einzufangen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2010)

@ Snook 

Das 2. Bild da haste irgendwie den Fokus verhauen (der Hase ist sehr unscharf).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2010)

Ja leider, das Motiv selbst ist sehr gut 
Schade, dass du Blende 1,8 deines Objektivs nicht ausgenutzt hat, dann wäre das Bokeh *noch* besser gewesen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sNook (28. März 2010)

Hey ihr 2,

ja sorry, wollte das sogar erst dazu schreiben mit dem Hasen.
Aber ich finde das Motiv hatte es einfach verdient und seine daseinsberechtigung 

@Johnny:
Findest du das bei allen 3 Bildern?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2010)

Also bei Bild 3 auf jeden Fall 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sNook (28. März 2010)

Kann sein das es vom etwas raufgesetztem Kontrast kommt, ka :x

Andere (nicht soo schön):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun hab ich aber mein Pulver verschossen^^
Sind halt alle nichts besonderes, einfach mal quick ausser Hüfte!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2010)

Ich würde dir zur Tonwertkorrektur raten 

Gruß
Johnny

P.S.: Die Motive sind übrigens alle perfekt


----------



## Senfgurke (28. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Motive sind übrigens alle perfekt



Besonders das erste gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. März 2010)

Du rätst jedem zur Tonwertkorrektur, oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2010)

Nein, nur denen, die keine machen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2010)

"Schreibtisch im Alltag"

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sNook (28. März 2010)

Heyo,

danke für den Zuspruch 
Ich weiß nicht, ich passe immer die Klarheit und den Kontrast an (RAW) und joar, komme so auf ein Ergebnis was ich an meinem Monitor (T220) als schick empfinde 
Tonwertkorrektur hab ich eben mal gemacht - find ich nicht sooo pralle 

@nichraucher:
Mentos


----------



## HeNrY (29. März 2010)

Warum knallt ihr eigentlich überall ein Copyright rein?
Denkt ihr wirklich, das jemand eure Bilder benutzen würde?
(Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen)


----------



## sNook (29. März 2010)

Nö.
Aber hat sich einfach so "eingebürgert" gell.
Mach ich bei meinem Projektbildern genauso - gehört einfach dazu.

Ich persönlich finde meine Bilder nicht so geil, dass sie iwer klauen würde, da hast du recht. Aber es ist halt auch ein Stück wiedererkennungswert, wo die Leute sagen "ahaa, den kenn ich doch" (zumindest bei Projektthreads) - unsinnig, aber lass doch jeden machen wie er will ?


----------



## Senfgurke (29. März 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Nö.
> Aber hat sich einfach so "eingebürgert" gell.
> Mach ich bei meinem Projektbildern genauso - gehört einfach dazu.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde meine Bilder nicht so geil, dass sie iwer klauen würde, da hast du recht. Aber es ist halt auch ein Stück wiedererkennungswert, wo die Leute sagen "ahaa, den kenn ich doch" (zumindest bei Projektthreads) - unsinnig, aber lass doch jeden machen wie er will ?



denk ich auch, das erhöht einfach den Wiedererkennungswert.
Außerdem kann man es mit einem Rahmen verbinden, der das Bild aufwerten kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw, weiß einer ob Canon ein Garantietausch macht wenn die Fokusscheibe ein bisschen "verrutscht" ist? Mein mittlerer Fokuspunkt ist nämlich kaum zu sehen


----------



## Naitsabes (30. März 2010)

Hast du etwa versucht die Mattscheibe zu "reinigen"?^^
Diese Punkte sind nämlich eingraviert, die Scheibe ist aber wirklich extrem empfindlich...
Offiziell kann man die bei den 3 und 4 stelligen Canons nicht wechseln, aber afaik geht das sehr wohl. Schau mal im DSLR-Forum dazu nach 
Wie viel das bei Canon kosten würde kann ich aber leider auch nicht sagen.

Damit das jetzt nicht komplett Offtopic ist...
*schnelleinmehroderwenigergutesbildsuche*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2010)

Mir gehts ja nicht darum selbst zu tauschen, sondern ob das über die Garantie geht. Die blöde Scheibe kostet alleine 180€, da kann ich mir fast nen ganzen Body kaufen.


----------



## Domowoi (30. März 2010)

Ich würds einfach mal testen.... Schick sie mal auf Garantie hin.

Das Alibibild ist schon sehr alt und noch mit PhotoImpact gemach afaik....


----------



## Naitsabes (30. März 2010)

Ich bezweifel mal ,dass man das über die Garantie abwickeln kann, deshalb ja auch mein Tipp mit dem selber Wechseln.
Wenn ich meine mal iwie kaputt machen wprde, dann käme vermutlich eine mit Mikroprismen etc. rein.
Mit der normalen ist manuell zu fokussieren echt ätzend xD


----------



## Air0r (31. März 2010)

Kleines Car 2 Car shooting...


----------



## taks (31. März 2010)

Was für nem noob gehört der BMW?


----------



## Fransen (1. April 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Kleines Car 2 Car shooting...



Schicke Bilder.
Schönes Auto - 3er + M-Paket.
Welcher Motor steckte unter der Haube?! Man kann leider die Auspuffblenden nicht erkennnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. April 2010)

@Fransen
Hast du das Bild auch in 1920*1200?
Das würde sich ganz wunderbar auf meinem Desktop machen.^^


----------



## sNook (1. April 2010)

Ich habe so ein ähnliches 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2010)

ist nur total unscharf^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (1. April 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @Fransen
> Hast du das Bild auch in 1920*1200?
> Das würde sich ganz wunderbar auf meinem Desktop machen.^^



Klar, kannst du mir evtl. deine E-Mail Adresse per PN zukommen lassen?!


----------



## sNook (3. April 2010)

@nichtraucher

Bei mir ist es nicht unscharf..

-> Das Bild an sich ist aber auch einfach nicht gut, das habe ich mit dem "" Smiley auch versucht auszudrücken 

Wusste nicht, das hier nur super-imba-mega-geile-bilder gepostet werden sollen , sorry^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. April 2010)

> Bei mir ist es nicht unscharf..



Also bei mir schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wusste nicht, das hier nur super-imba-mega-geile-bilder gepostet werden  sollen , sorry^^



Das muss nicht sein, da haste allerdings recht 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bond2602 (3. April 2010)

Sollte nur ein schnelles "Produktfoto" werden, jetzt nehm ichs aber sogar als Desktop-Hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (3. April 2010)

gefällt mir Tim... 

vllt ein bissel mehr das schmuckstück "schief" hinlegenxD


----------



## Ecle (3. April 2010)

So hab jetzt meine E-P1 
Hier mal ein paar mit adaptierten Nikon 50mm 1,4G


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. April 2010)

Wo sind denn die Exif-Daten hin 
Welche Blende hast du bei den Bildern benutzt ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (3. April 2010)

Blende und Brennweite wird nicht in die Exifs geschrieben. Der Adapter übermittelt keine elektronischen Daten.
Meistens hab ich Offenblende benutzt. Das erste war auf etwa F4 abgeblendet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2010)

komme grad wieder von einer Fototour, mit gemischten Gefühlen.

Es war eine sehr geile Location (altes Millitärgebiet) mit Offiziershäusern und Bunkern etc, mittn im Wald. Tjoa wie gesagt war alles top bis plötzlich ein Kollege in ein Draht gelaufen ist (auf Halshöhle) und dann voll mit den Kopf auf eine Steinkante knallte (wir waren zu dritt). Hat geblutet, er konnte seine Beine nicht mehr spüren, dann hat er auch noch gekrampft, das war eine Scheiß-Situation. Nach ein paar Minuten hat auch endlich der Krankenwagen den Ort gefunden. Mittlerweile hats dann auch aufgehört zu bluten, und er konnte auch wieder seine Beine spüren. Jedoch war er natürlich total durcheinander (wird wohl eine Gehirnerschütterung sein).

Aber eins kann ich euch sagen, wenn jemand krampfend in deinen Armen liegt, und da stark am Kopf blutet, und du bist in soner Gegend wo keine Seele ist, du hast echt Angst das er dir in den Armen wegstirbt.

Aber okay hoffen wir das beste, ich denke mal es wird nur eine Platzwunde + Gehirnerschütterung sein.


Ein Bild von der Tour: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (3. April 2010)

Freak: solche Erlebnisse geben den Bildern natürlich ne spezielle Erinnerungsnote ... aber schönes Ergebnis

Friedhof im Winterschlaf (höchste Stelle rund 50 cm Schnee)

Kamera: Canon SX1 IS aus RAW entwickelt + für Forum verkleinert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2010)

Da sagste was, an die Tour werde ich mich defintiv erinnern  

Aber eins sei gesagt, aus diesem Grund sollte man wirklich nie zu zweit oder alleine auf so eine Fototour gehen, wir hätten auch irgendwo einbrechen können oder ähnliches (aber verdammt, das macht soviel Spaß die düsteren Orte zu knipsen ). 

Hier noch eins: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: 

noch ein paar von der Location




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (6. April 2010)

Fisch:
20mm(40mm KB), F5,6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (7. April 2010)

@ZOON lass den Winter bitte da wo er is: WEG xD

hier mal was von heute xD Spotan wie immer

So saß ich bis eben draußen xD
rest unten in klein xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2010)

Unterwegs im Namen des Herrn !! ​ 


Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. April 2010)

Sin irgendwie alle schlecht ausgeleuchtet und/oder belichtet, das 1. is verwackelt. Die Ideen sind ganz gut, aber die Umsetzung holprig


----------



## Zoon (8. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> noch ein paar von der Location



Das 4.  Erinnert mich irgendwie an Oblivion mit Texturmod


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. April 2010)

Hier mal ein älteres, ausgegraben und neu bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Hab mich nochmal an's nasse Element gewagt. 

Da die Sonne voll auf's Wasser und mir seitlich in's Gesicht schien, wurde die Gegenlichtblende eingesetzt. 



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. April 2010)

Zum Thema Wasser hab ich auch etwas , einen Wasserläufer 

Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. April 2010)

War schönes Wetter heut, ein herrlich blauer Himmel...​ 
Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2010)

Hier mal ein bearbeitetes Bild aus meinem Tagebuch (siehe Signatur) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Masterwana (10. April 2010)

Hab mich mal an Langzeitnachtaufnahmen versucht.
Leider hatte ich mein Sativ vergessen. so musste das Dach meines Autos herhalten.
Darum ist bei der Tanke auch etwas im weg, werds bei gelegen heit mal mit Stativ wiederholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2010)

Das erste Motiv ist cool masterwana, allerdings nerven die Laternen enorm. Die Leuchte selbst sowie die Masten. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. April 2010)

@ Johnny, das Bild kippt ein bisschen, ansonsten schön


----------



## Fransen (11. April 2010)

Photographers @ Work.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

Geiles Bild Fransen
Willst du auch mein Bike-Fotograf werden? Meine Bilder(und die von mir) werden fast nie so gut, der biker ist immer irgendwie noch ein bissl. verwischt

@jonny, masterwana, e-freak und jarafi: sehr schöne bilder. stimme den anderen zu.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. April 2010)

Wilhelm II, König der Niederlande 1840-1849...




Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (11. April 2010)

War grade eben unterwegs in einem alten Bahngebäude. Ist nirgends abgesperrt ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2010)

Alle Bilder gefallen mir sehr, das letzte ist mein Favorit 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Senfgurke (11. April 2010)

danke
hab noch eins "gefunden"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

lalala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. April 2010)

@Senfgurke: Ich wusste gar nich, dass unser alter Bahnhof so gut zu fotografieren is


----------



## Senfgurke (12. April 2010)

Danke für das positive Feedback!

Kommst aus Fulda?
Ist in der Heidesteinstraße, gegenüber vom Möbel Buhl, war glaub ich so eine Art Werkstatt für die Eisenbahnen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (12. April 2010)

hab ich vor ein paar tagen mit meiner dslr geschossen. sind irgendwelche mutierte, marienkäfer-ähnlichen Bugs


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. April 2010)

Hat was


----------



## Jackhammer (12. April 2010)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir, Frankfurt bei Nacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe sie Gefallen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. April 2010)

Achtung, Bildbearbeitung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist im Rahmen der Gigabyte Intel P55 OC Challenge auf dem Weg durch Hamburg entstanden.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2010)

Snaker, das sind asiatische Horrormarienkäfer. Die heißen wirklich so
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg


----------



## _Snaker_ (13. April 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Snaker, das sind asiatische Horrormarienkäfer. Die heißen wirklich so
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg



omg,was machen die hier bei mir in Norddeutschland 
Bei Wikipedia steht, dass die zu einer rgelrechten Plage werden können...die Viecher sind hier auch zu Hauf, da mach ich mir sorgen um die echten, deutlich schöneren Marienkäfer...


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. April 2010)

Bin dabei meine neue Kamera näher kennenzulernen, und experimentiere gerade etwas mit den verschiedenen Blenden und der Belichtungszeit.

Dieses z.b wurde bei sehr schwachem Licht und ohne Blitz gemacht.



Mfg


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. April 2010)

Naja so schwach kanns nich gewesen sein, bei ner Blende von 5,6 un 1/25 Belichtungszeit (wobei ISO 400 das wieder etwas ausgleichen).


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. April 2010)

Das Licht ist daher schwach, weil meine Fenster aussen mit einem spiegelnden Sonnenschutz versehen sind, und draussen grauer Himmer herrschte, desweiteren waren die Vorhänge fast zu, das ist für mich schon ein etwas schwaches Licht ohne Blitz.  Natürlich geht es noch dunkler, klar...

Iso war manuell auf 400.

Glaube, ich brauch bald ein Makro Objektiv, am besten VR (II).


----------



## Senfgurke (17. April 2010)

Heute war die Vogelsberg Rallye.
Hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt, auch wenn ich den Staub noch in 3 Tagen schmecken werde


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (22. April 2010)

Habe wieder mal was.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2010)

Das letzte finde ich sehr genial. Wie kriegt man so eine Starke unschärfe hin? Objektiv schief gehalten? Oder Bearbeitet? Oder ganz anders?


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. April 2010)

Da der Scharfe Bereich recht nah zu sein scheint, könnt ich mir vorstellen dass es mit einem guten Objektiv und ein bisschen Bearbeitung geht.


----------



## eightcore (22. April 2010)

Nur höherer Kontrast. An der Unschärfe habe ich nichts verändert. Benutzt wurde ein 52mm-Obkejtiv mit 1.8er Blende.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2010)

Also brauch man ein Lichtstarkes Objektiv um solch hohe Unschärfe zu erzeugen?


----------



## MESeidel (23. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also brauch man ein Lichtstarkes Objektiv um solch hohe Unschärfe zu erzeugen?



Nicht unbedingt, aber es hilft.
DOF (Depth of Field) ist das Schlagwort.
Also der Bereich vor und hinter dem Fokus-Punkt der scharf ist.
Zwar gibt es keine harte Grenze aber der Theorie halber kann man davon ausgehen.

Einfluss hat die Blende und die Brennweite.
Ein Tele-Objektiv mit gleicher Blende hat weniger Schärfentiefe als ein Weitwinkel.
Online gibt's etliche Rechner dafür.
Depth of Field Calculator

Am besten ist natürlich einfach raus gehen und selber Fotos machen^^


----------



## Ecle (23. April 2010)

Paar Frühlingsbilder mit der E-P1


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

Die Farben sind nicht original, hab ein wenig mit dem Farbabgleich rumgespielt.

Gefällt mir besser als das Original. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. April 2010)

Friedhöfe sind interessant...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (24. April 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Paar Frühlingsbilder mit der E-P1



Beim 5. rauschts aber wirklich schon ganz schön im Bokeh, oder nachbearbeitet?


E-Freak, wo hast das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. April 2010)

Auf einem Friedhof, hab das Bild nachträglich mit D-Lighting bearbeitet.

Diese wurden nachträglich leicht mit dem Weichzeichner verändert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2010)

Irgendwie Augenkiller, ich kann die nicht lange angucken ohne das die Augen schmerzen. 

Das dritte Bild (Anhang) hingegen gefällt mir persönlich um welten besser


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. April 2010)

Sie sind etwas zu hell geworden, gefällt nicht jedem, original ist's etwas schonender für die Augen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (24. April 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Auf einem Friedhof,



Das konnte ich deinem Erstposting schon ohne Probleme entnehmen, ging nur darum _welcher_?


----------



## Ecle (25. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Beim 5. rauschts aber wirklich schon ganz schön im Bokeh, oder nachbearbeitet?
> 
> 
> E-Freak, wo hast das Foto gemacht?



Ne, das ist kein Rauschen, sondern Kompressionsartefakte


----------



## Naitsabes (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eos 450D mit 18-55 IS Kit
Iso: 400
Blende: 18 oder 14 (weiß ich nicht mehr so genau)
Verschlusszeit: 1/250
und noch mit Blitz @ -2/3

Da hatte ich echt Glück mit der Schärfe.
Fotos mit dem Kit in Retrostellung ohne Retroadapter sind .... sind, ähm, sind anstrengend


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das konnte ich deinem Erstposting schon ohne Probleme entnehmen, ging nur darum _welcher_?


 

Ach so, Cimetiere "Notre Dame" in Luxemburg-Stadt. 

Dies ist ne von Moos bewachsene Marmorkugel, Original und mit Sephia bearbeitet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (25. April 2010)

Geiles Bild Valdez!



Vladez schrieb:


> Fotos mit dem Kit in Retrostellung ohne Retroadapter sind .... sind, ähm, sind anstrengend


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2010)

Vladez, GENIAL! 

Hatte am Wochenende das Vergnügen mit den beiden hübschen Damen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (26. April 2010)

Heute mein neues Canon FD 100mm Makro bekommen.
Knapp 35 Jahre alt 
Hier mal ein Testbild:


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (28. April 2010)

Vladez schrieb:


> Da hatte ich echt Glück mit der Schärfe.
> Fotos mit dem Kit in Retrostellung ohne Retroadapter sind .... sind, ähm, sind anstrengend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bitte geht das? Scheint sich aber gelohnt zu haben!
Hier mal was von mir:

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2010)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Wie bitte geht das? Scheint sich aber gelohnt zu haben!
> Hier mal was von mir:
> 
> MfG



Naja, Objektiv ab, herum drehen und mit der Hand halten


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (28. April 2010)

Ich hätte glaube zu viel Angst, dass etwas am Objektiv oder an der Kamera kaputt geht. Retroadapter sind jetzt auch nicht so teuer. Bild ist aber echt toll.


----------



## Fransen (29. April 2010)

Flupp.
Fotografisch nichts besonderes u. ich finde irgendwie wirkt das Bild total unharmomisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (30. April 2010)

paar frühlingsbilder:


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (1. Mai 2010)

@Ecle: Das erste gefällt mir gut von dem Bildausschnitt und Schärfe, bei den anderen beiden ist leider durch die unklare Scharfstellung kein Fokuspunkt für das Auge da, beziehungsweise würde mich die Unschärfe in Nahbereich stören. Außerdem sind die Bilder auch an sich leicht verwackelt?

Viele Grüße Haehnchen


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> paar frühlingsbilder:


Das erste gefällt mir sehr gut. Könntest du mir das in 1920x1080 hochladen?


----------



## Jackhammer (1. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Frühlings Makros.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Mai 2010)

@Jackhammer: Die Bilder sind ein wenig zu dunkel, aber ansonsten schön anzusehen


----------



## Ecle (1. Mai 2010)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> @Ecle: Das erste gefällt mir gut von dem Bildausschnitt und Schärfe, bei den anderen beiden ist leider durch die unklare Scharfstellung kein Fokuspunkt für das Auge da, beziehungsweise würde mich die Unschärfe in Nahbereich stören. Außerdem sind die Bilder auch an sich leicht verwackelt?
> 
> Viele Grüße Haehnchen



Jup, hätte ich wohl weiter abblenden sollen. Verwackelt sind sie nicht.
F/1,4 ist nicht so scharf (Nikon 50mm 1,4 G)



8800 GT schrieb:


> Das erste gefällt mir sehr gut. Könntest du mir das in 1920x1080 hochladen?


Ja kein Ding.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3083419/P3310945.jpg


----------



## Jackhammer (1. Mai 2010)

@heizungsrohr:   ist absichtlich so bearbeitet, um den blick aufs Motiv zu lenken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (1. Mai 2010)

@Ecle: Ja das mit dem Verwackeln stimmt wirklich nicht, hatte vergessen es in meinem Posting zu editieren.
@ JackHammer: Die Scheinwespe sieht richtig gut aus, kannst du mit Digitalvergrößerung des Originalbildes die Struktur des Auges erkennen?

MfG


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank Ecle
@ jackhammer: Die letzten beiden find ich super


----------



## Bestia (2. Mai 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Paar Frühlingsbilder mit der E-P1



Welch Zufall. Habe momentan auch die E-P1. 
War damit gerade unterwegs.

Bei diesen beiden wusst' ich ned, welches schöner ist. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein HDR


----------



## eightcore (2. Mai 2010)

Neue Bilder.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Mai 2010)

Ne Kleinigkeit von mir...


----------



## guntergeh (3. Mai 2010)

Zwar nicht von mir geknipst aber die EBV hatte ich übernommen.


----------



## xpfreddy (3. Mai 2010)

@guntergeh

hut ab..  also die Bilder sind halt normale Studiobilder, aber die EBV  . Sie ist zwar mMn ein tick zu hart (beim ersten und zweiten), aber es passt jedoch. Ich weiss nicht, was für eine Arbeit dahinter steckt, aber das Endergebnis schaut echt klasse aus.


----------



## guntergeh (3. Mai 2010)

Das erste und letzte habe ich mir schon in deinem Flickr-Profil angeschaut. Gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch mal wieder zwei für euch^^
Sind in einer abgebrannten Kirche entstanden, die ich eigentlich jeden Tag sehe, immerhin ist sie direkt neben meinem Schlafzimmer
Das erste ist nur etwas bearbeitet, also etwas höherer Kontrast etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite ist schon etwas mehr bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Mai 2010)

Nix Spektakuläres, nur Wolken am Himmel.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2010)

Aloha,

bei mir auch nichts, was euch jetzt vor Freude oder Erstaunen Tränen in die Augen treiben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit Hilfe einer Eos 400D und dem EF-S 17-85 IS USM Objektiv.

Grüße aus Bottrop
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Carvahall (6. Mai 2010)

@ Waanseesprinter
Tja, Blumen halt...
Sonst schöne Fotos.
@ e-freak
Was ist das runde Ding?
@ guntergeh
Geile Bearbeitung.
@xpfreddy
Nette SW Bilder.

Bei mir:
1. Laser 
2. Meine Notebookgraka
3. In Rot
4. Mein Auge 
5. Lernen ^^
6. In Atlin, Kanada am Atlin Lake
7. Im Heli
8. Ein Baum bei uns.
9. Ein Käfer vorm Haus
10. Gänseblümchen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2010)

Also das 5. finde ich richtig geil! hat was, wie sich die Schrift hervorhebt!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Mai 2010)

@Carvahall: Was hat denn einen Widerstand von 13,6Ω (Bild 5) ? 

Edit: @nyso: Gute Bilder, etwas stark bearbeitet für meinen Geschmack, aber gut 

Edit2: Hab mich mal an Astrofotographie versucht, leider war ne Straßenlaterne daneben, daher der Bokehkreis links


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2010)

Und zu meinen gibt es keinen Kommentar?


----------



## Senfgurke (6. Mai 2010)

@ nyso
Das erste gefällt mir gut, das zweite, naja, irgendwie schon, aber irgendwie auch wieder nicht so.
Ich steh nicht so auf diesen Stil, aber irgendwie hat das Bild was.

@ Carvahall
Das erste und das bearbeitet der Graka gefallen mir sehr. Die anderen sind aber auch nicht schlecht, wobei mir Bild Nr.5 zu sehr rauscht, kommt aber ganz gut, wegen dem Papier.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2010)

@heizungsrohr

zur Astrofotographie bräuchtest du ein Stativ das sich entgegen der Erdbewegung dreht.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Mai 2010)

Naja nächstes ma, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, belichte ich länger ohne störende Lichtquellen, dann hab ich schöne Kreisauschnitte von den Sternen.
@Senfgurke: Photoshop ftw


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2010)

fraglich ob das was wird. Versuchts mal SO. Passende Software HIER

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Pffzzhh! (7. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und zu meinen gibt es keinen Kommentar?



Doch! Ich finde sie gut! Das mit dem Laserpointer ist eine witzige Idee. Die Makros finde ich überwiegend gelungen. Leider rauschen einige sehr stark, da solltest du bei der Bearbeitung mehr Acht geben.
Ich würde gerne mehr sehen.


----------



## Carvahall (8. Mai 2010)

Das 5te wurde ja uach mit einem Handy bei nicht alzu guter  Belichtung spontan gemacht.


----------



## Fransen (8. Mai 2010)

Scheiss Wetter! -.-'
>ich brauche endlich Sommer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab da ein interessantes Bureaugebäude in einer Industriezone gefunden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (9. Mai 2010)

Das sieht aus wie gerendert.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, es sieht leicht surreal aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal eins von mir. Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## xpfreddy (11. Mai 2010)

@ heizungsrohr
mhmm.. ich sehe ein Handy auf rotem Untergrund, dazu Bokeh. Ich weiss nicht welche Aussage das Bild hat. Würdest du dir das Bild an die Wand hängen?

@e-freak

cool, aber zu viel EBV. Man sieht an den Rändern/Gebäudekanten die Halos relativ deutlich. Ich würds vll versuchen das Fenster ganz links komplett aufs Bild zu bekommen. ansonsten top.

@Fransen

Ja, der Sommer lässt auf sich warten... Das Getränk hast du schön ausgeleuchtet..Kontraste gefallen mir sehr gut.  Von der Komposition her nett, aber mMn nicht ideal. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/14038-heizungsrohr.html


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Mai 2010)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @e-freak
> 
> 
> 
> cool, aber zu viel EBV. Man sieht an den Rändern/Gebäudekanten die Halos relativ deutlich. Ich würds vll versuchen das Fenster ganz links komplett aufs Bild zu bekommen. ansonsten top.


 

Meinst du das Bild aus Post 3341 ?

Es war in dem Moment etwas schwer einzuschätzen, wie das Bild nachher ausschauen würde. Die Sonne schien voll auf das Gebäude und ich hab dann einfach im Makromodus @ ISO 250 geknipst. 

Am Foto wurde nachträglich nichts geändert.


----------



## guntergeh (11. Mai 2010)

mal was langweiliges....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

Goil, da war ich auch schonmal, direkt am Rhein. Aber Bingen stimmt nicht, Bingen ist auf der anderen Flussseite ^^ (oder hast du von Bingen aus fotografiert?) 

Bin genau an der Burg entlanggelaufen. Habe dort damals meine Freundin besucht (sie war dort Kurz in Assmannshausen in der Krone Azubi, aber kam dann doch wieder nach Brandenburg zurück). 

Sehr geil zu sehen wie klein die Welt doch ist


----------



## guntergeh (11. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Goil, da war ich auch schonmal, direkt am Rhein. Aber Bingen stimmt nicht, Bingen ist auf der anderen Flussseite ^^ (oder hast du von Bingen aus fotografiert?)


Wie man auf dem zweiten Bild sieht ist der Rhein dazwischen  Ja es ist von der Binger-Seite aus auf die Rüdesheimer-Seite fotografiert.


----------



## sNook (11. Mai 2010)

Achjaa, die schönen Fensterwände^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (11. Mai 2010)

zum thema bingen bzw. rüdesheim:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (11. Mai 2010)

2 Makros:


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

@ Rüdesheim 

Als ich da war, waren noch bauarbeiten rund um die Statue. 

Ist schon geil mit der Gondel über die Weinberge zu fahren


----------



## esszett (11. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





haengt ab 15.05.2010 fuer 4 wochen im bierpinsel, berlin...


gruSZ


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Mai 2010)

@myvendetta:
Besonders das 2. find ich genail.
Aber auch das 1. ist richtig nice.


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Mai 2010)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @ heizungsrohr
> mhmm.. ich sehe ein Handy auf rotem Untergrund, dazu Bokeh. Ich weiss nicht welche Aussage das Bild hat. Würdest du dir das Bild an die Wand hängen?


Jap


----------



## Fransen (14. Mai 2010)

Shooting in der Bike-Arena Winterberg heute.
Eines von vielen Bildern auf die Schnelle mal eben rausgpickt, ooc - um alle zu Sichten bin ich zu fertig - sind ca. 2000 egworden heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Mai 2010)

Ich komme ja zu nix mehr, rein fototechnisch. Zwei Kinds daheim, da bleibt aktuell nicht viel Zeit zum Streunern. 

Anbei ein Portrait (Objektivtest mit einem brandneuen 16-35 VR) sowie ein älteres Holga-Werk aus Nürnberg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thilo Schön u. sehr kreativ.​


----------



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

Ich kann hier zwar sicher nichtmal ansatzweise mithalten, aber 2 Bilder von einem kleinen Ausflug letztens gefallen mir dann doch so gut, dass ich sie zeigen möchte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem mag ich die schönen Kontraste, denen ich etwas auf die Sprünge geholfen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild wurde etwas mehr bearbeitet. Hierbei mag ich die Brücke / ihre Spiegelung sowie das Geländer rechts unten, was dem Bild imho Tiefe gibt. Die Farbe entstand beim Rumfrickeln zufällig.

Beide haben die EVB gesehen, aber ich mag sie trotzdem.


----------



## Masterwana (15. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Mai 2010)

So, nach langer Abwesenheit meinerseits.

Was NEUES...

Bilder vom Music Contest Nordschwarzwald (erstmal in S/W, Farbe kommt noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

letzte gefällt 
allerdings kommt bei keinem Conteststimmung auf.


lg 
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> letzte gefällt
> allerdings kommt bei keinem Conteststimmung auf.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hetz mich nicht, ich hab doch geschrieben, dass Bunte Bildchen noch kommen... 

Also was in Farbe UND Bunt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Pascal


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Mai 2010)

yea! da ist Stimmung drin. 
Schade nur, dass beim ersten leider der Kopf etwas verwackelt ist. Das der nicht still halten konnte.... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> yea! da ist Stimmung drin.
> Schade nur, dass beim ersten leider der Kopf etwas verwackelt ist. Das der nicht still halten konnte....
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Da gibts zwei Arten von Bassern.


die, die auf der Bühne wie von der Tarantel gestochen rumhüpfen
und die anderen, die sich fast hinter ihren Amps im Schatten verstecken
Und egal welchen man auf der Bühne vorfindet, beide Exemplare sind schlecht abzulichten


----------



## Ecle (18. Mai 2010)

Klasse Bilder yappi.
Ich hab jetzt endlich mein Pfannkuchen  (Panasonic 20mm)
Hier mal Kater:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal was altes rausgekramt und bissel dran rumgespielt xD

und das Wiesenbild ist nen neues


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2010)

@sky:
Ich bin sauer. Und zwar auf DICH 
Musst du mir immer deine Freundin auf deinen Bildern unter die Nase reiben? Vor allem wenn ich meine erst (und das auch nur mit Glück) im August wieder sehen kann  /Ironie

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (21. Mai 2010)

Bin ich auch mal wieder hier...


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Bin ich auch mal wieder hier...


 
Das von der Stuttgarter Neuen Messe gefällt mir.
Wohnst du dort in der Gegend?


----------



## pixelflair (21. Mai 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @sky:
> Ich bin sauer. Und zwar auf DICH
> Musst du mir immer deine Freundin auf deinen Bildern unter die Nase reiben? Vor allem wenn ich meine erst (und das auch nur mit Glück) im August wieder sehen kann  /Ironie




sorry  ich erspar euch das meiste dohc eh schon xDD


werd euch aber demnächst mit Bildern von nem Car-Shoot versorgen


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (21. Mai 2010)

Mit deiner Freundin diesmal auf der Motorhaube ?


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> sorry  ich erspar euch das meiste dohc eh schon xDD
> 
> 
> werd euch aber demnächst mit Bildern von nem Car-Shoot versorgen



_Braver Sky, haddugudemacht_ 

Was für ein Auto dürfen wir bewundern, oder ist das noch ein Geheimnis?



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Mit deiner Freundin diesmal auf der  Motorhaube ?



Wehe er traut sich das 

---                    ---                         ---                   --- --- --- --- ---  ---                    ---                         ---                    --- --- --- --- ---  ---                    ---                         ---                    --- --- --- --- ---

So, noch mal ein Bild was ich zuerst in SW hier hatte, jetzt in Farbe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Mai 2010)

also auf jedenfall nen corrado v6 von nem Kumpel..

aber das mit dem Mädel kann ich euch wohl nicht ersparen xD aber meine freundin wirds nich werden xDDD


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

Aus einer Testreihe für das neue Tamron 1:2,8 17-50 mm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Mai 2010)

sieht nach golf VI aus richtig?


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

Exakt. 

Einfach nur ein Traum das Auto. Ist jedoch nicht ganz meiner, er gehört meinen Eltern.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Exakt.
> 
> Einfach nur ein Traum das Auto. Ist jedoch nicht ganz meiner, er gehört meinen Eltern.



Kurz OT:
Was für ne Maschine steckt unter der Haube?


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

1,2 Liter TSI mit 105 PS. Klingt nicht nach der Inspiration, ist auch kein GTI. Aber meinen Golf IV SR mit 105 1.6er Maschine verbläst die Kiste locker. Ich habs ja nicht geglaubt, aber es ist so. 
Dazu Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage und 5,x Liter Traumwerte können kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alibi. Sorry für den Dreck, irgendwann werden wohl nochmal neue Fotos geschossen. 

So langsam werde ich wieder warm mit der Cam...


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> 1,2 Liter TSI mit 105 PS. Klingt nicht nach der Inspiration, ist auch kein GTI. Aber meinen Golf IV SR mit 105 1.6er Maschine verbläst die Kiste locker. Ich habs ja nicht geglaubt, aber es ist so.
> Dazu Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage und 5,x Liter Traumwerte können kommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. SO kommt deine Cam und das Tamron doch richtig gut rüber. Also vergiss die Sache mit dem 100% Vergrößerung - du wirst eher solche Bilder haben als Riesenausschnitte davon...

Und zum Auto:
Wenn alles klappt, bestell' ich mir nächste Woche einen Ibiza FR, 1.4 TSI mit 150 Pferdchen


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

Schick. Ich bin letztens Seat Leon mit 160 PS Probe gefahren. Da geht einiges.  Dennoch würde ich mir derzeit so einen Motor nicht mehr kaufen - bein Preisschild der Tanke kommt mir schon bei meinen 6,5 Liter Durchschnittsverbrauch vom 1.6er das Würgen. 

So, genug OT meinerseits. 

Btw: Das Bild ist 70 % der Originalgröße. Ich bin jetzt zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Mai 2010)

Neulich in der Stadt, vor einem China Restaurant.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Mai 2010)

@Netheral: Die Bilder sin zwar ganz gut, aber die Exifs sin jedesmal zerschossen un ich will nich immer nachfragen, welche Parameter du hattest. Also schau mal, ob de das iwi verhindern kannst


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

Die muss ich dann wohl in Zukunft per Exifer nachpappen. In PS7 werden die Exifs nur gespeichert, wenn das Bild quasi die Basis der Bearbeitung war. Ich habe jedoch einen vorgefertigten Rahmen, in die ich die Fotos ziehe. Dann sind die Exifs leider futsch.  Auch wenn ich nicht für Web speichere sind sie weg.

Beim nächsten Mal kopiere ich diese nach.


----------



## MESeidel (22. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch ne Aktion anlegen.
Bei der die Arbeitsfläche vergrößert wird und der Rahmen reingezogen wird.
Dann bleibt es die Orginal Datei und man hat etwas Automatismus.

PS sry dass ich noch ncith auf die PM geantwortet habe...


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem, dreht sich ja nicht alles in der Welt um mich. 
Der Tip mit der Aktion ist super - werde es nachher direkt austesten.

Hier mal 2 "undefinierbare" Bilder, die mir beide einfach gefallen, ich kann nichtmal sagen, warum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Rauschen war Absicht und ist nachträglich eingefügt worden )


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Mai 2010)

Heute habe ich mal meine Nichte abgelichtet.  Als Anfänger freue ich mich natürlich über Kritik.

MfG


----------



## Jackhammer (24. Mai 2010)

Hier mein erstes Panorama, Friehand weil viel zu windig fürs Stativ.

nur als anhang da (immernoch) zu groß  (Originalgröße 12075 x 2354, 81,3Mb)



Opimierungsvorschläge ?


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2010)

Zwei Bildchen aus der Natur 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (26. Mai 2010)

WO sind meine Bikefotos hin?! *_*
Mhm...

'Bokeh' Tamron 17-50, hab' schon schlimmeres gesehen.;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, das ist das perfekte Foto für ein schönes Wallpaper oder eine Postkarte!
Sieht spitze aus!


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Mai 2010)

Kannst du das ma in FullHD hochladen? Fänd das echt klasse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Kannst du das ma in FullHD hochladen? Find das echt klasse



Dito, aber bitte Ohne den Stempel wenns geht. Copyright ist auch ohne Wasserzeichen gültig


----------



## Fransen (27. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dito, aber bitte Ohne den Stempel wenns geht. Copyright ist auch ohne Wasserzeichen gültig



Freut mich das es euch gefällt! 
Klar kann ich das.;D
Hänge nur gerade noch etwas über Differentialrechnung/Kurvendiskussion für die morgige Klausur.

Vllt. schaffe ich es noch heute Abend, Herr Franzen hat etwas verpennt sein Lerntagebuch fertigzumachen und hängt deshabl zeitlich leicht hinterher.


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Mai 2010)

Oh gott, viel Spaß beim Lernen, darüber schreibe ich am Montag nach Rock am Ring auch eine Klausur ^^

Freu mich auf WP


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Mai 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Hänge nur gerade noch etwas über Differentialrechnung/Kurvendiskussion für die morgige Klausur.


Nicht zufällig 11. Klasse Vergleichsklausur?
Da häng ich auch grad dran^^
Obwohl ich die Klausuren der letzten Jahre im Vergleich zu dem was wir im Unterricht gemacht haben recht einfach fand.
Aber man weiß ja nie, was sich die in Düsseldorf so ausdenken.

BTT: Sehr geiles Bild, und so schlecht find ich das Bokeh nun nicht.


----------



## Fransen (27. Mai 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig 11. Klasse Vergleichsklausur?
> Da häng ich auch grad dran^^



Doch, Doch.
Schwer finde ich es auch nicht.
Obwohl Mathe eig. nicht so mein Fach ist, pendel mich normalweise so im Mittelfeld ein, aber mir fehlt oft einfach die Routine.
Viel Glück morgen.

//
Oft wird das Bokeh des Tamron echt mies geredet, aber ich find es persönlich auch absolut ansehnlich für eine 'Nicht'-FB.


----------



## Air0r (29. Mai 2010)

Gestern Porsche Museum


----------



## Leopard (31. Mai 2010)

So nu auch mal mein erstes.


----------



## HeNrY (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr cool Air0r 
(Geändert um 13:37? )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2010)

schaut gut aus.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jackhammer (1. Juni 2010)

Ein analoges Yashica ML 50mm f1:2, offen umgedreht an die Eos angehalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besuch im Gartenteich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön
Könnte ich das 2. in Full HD haben?


----------



## Domowoi (2. Juni 2010)

Mein aktueller Desktop Hintergrund.

Edit: Der Beschnitt ist so kacke, weil er eben in meinem Bildschirmverhältnis sein muss.


----------



## Jackhammer (2. Juni 2010)

*@ 8800 GT

*Bitteschön, einmal Full HD (irgendwie leidet die qualität beim resize extrem)


Wenn es dir so nicht gefällt sag bescheid, dann versuche ich es anders


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Juni 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> *@ 8800 GT
> 
> *Bitteschön, einmal Full HD (irgendwie leidet die qualität beim resize extrem)
> 
> ...


Doch, das geht schon, vielen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2010)

Entstanden am Wochenende der Gigabyte Intel P55 OC Challenge in Hamburg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (3. Juni 2010)

Nomml was neues...
Kritik plz?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> *@ 8800 GT
> 
> *Bitteschön, einmal Full HD (irgendwie leidet die qualität beim resize extrem)
> 
> ...


nicht so gefällt
das bild ist der hammer


----------



## pixelflair (3. Juni 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Nomml was neues...
> Kritik plz?



schönes Bild... 

haste hintergrund noch bissel mehr weichgezeichnet und reichen die 200m 2,8 da schon? weils dohc knackig scharf is

ps hab dich mal im facebook hinzugefügt xDD


----------



## Air0r (3. Juni 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> schönes Bild...
> 
> haste hintergrund noch bissel mehr weichgezeichnet und reichen die 200m 2,8 da schon? weils dohc knackig scharf is
> 
> ps hab dich mal im facebook hinzugefügt xDD



komplett unbearbeitet


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juni 2010)

Gesicht etwas zu Dunkel, sonst gut.
Naja, eventuell nächstes mal einen noch ruhigeren Hintergrund schaffen (das Vieh im Hintergrund nervt^^)


----------



## Jackhammer (3. Juni 2010)

Noch eins mit dem umgedrehten Yashica ML 50mm f:1.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. Juni 2010)

Gut gelungen, haste des au in FullHD ?


----------



## Air0r (4. Juni 2010)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Gesicht etwas zu Dunkel, sonst gut.
> Naja, eventuell nächstes mal einen noch ruhigeren Hintergrund schaffen (das Vieh im Hintergrund nervt^^)



Das wollt ich ja grad da ham 
Gesicht zu dunkel? Hm, bei mir kommts gut belichtet raus - naja, wird bald mit Blitzanlage wiederholt, dann wirds besser


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (4. Juni 2010)

Ne Spinne:


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2010)

• Samsung WB500 (manuelle Einstellungen ohne Blitz)
• Taipeh City, Taiwan bzw. auf dem Rückflug
• 05.06.2010
• Bearbeitet: Fastone Image Viewer
(resized per Sharpen-Lanczos, leichte Weichzeichnung mit anderer Farbstimmung und -sättigung sowie stärkeren Kontrasten und angepasster Helligkeit/Gamma; 100% JPG ohne Subsampling)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juni 2010)

wuff


----------



## Jackhammer (5. Juni 2010)

Miauu 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juni 2010)

_"Ich Chef - Du Nix!"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D50 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8


----------



## Ryokage (6. Juni 2010)

Genug Könige des Tierreichs , hier ein König der Straße
(Bearbeitung ist noch lange nicht perfekt, Kritik erwünscht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (6. Juni 2010)

Ich fotografiere in letzer Zeit iwie nur Büsche.
@yappi 
Danke für die Bilder des 12-24! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jackhammer (6. Juni 2010)

Noch ein paar aus dem Zoo FFM,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (6. Juni 2010)

heute mal was fürs auge xDD


----------



## Air0r (11. Juni 2010)

Gestern Abend


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

Da soll noch mal jemand sagen es gäbe keine Apokalypse.


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

Boah, ist da Bild fett

Kannst du das auch FullHD hochladen? Unglaublich


----------



## Air0r (11. Juni 2010)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_03759or3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0379zpz4.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

@ Jackhammer 

Was für ein Objektiv hast du genutzt?


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

Super, dankeschön


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juni 2010)

Kamera:lg ku990i
Objektiv:standard


----------



## myvendetta (14. Juni 2010)

Nepal, Kathmandu, Boudanath




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USA, Arizona, Grand Canyon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USA, Arizona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nepal, Kathmandu, Pashpatinath




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nepal, Annapurna Basecamp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (14. Juni 2010)

@ Fr3@k

Für die Zoo Bilder nur das Sigma 50-200 DC f:4-5,6 HSM.

Analoges Pentacon (m42) 135mm f:2,8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (14. Juni 2010)

Analoge Objektive haben schon was 
Vor allem das Bokeh ist den heutigen in vielen Fällen überlegen.
Ich wollte mir schon lange das Minolta 58mm 1,2 gönnen, aber das geht für viel zu viel Geld weg...


----------



## HeNrY (14. Juni 2010)

myvendetta, echt schöne Bilder, die du das gemacht hast 
@jackhammer: hässliches bokeh... ^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Juni 2010)

Während eines kurzen Berlinurlaubs habe ich mir einen dieser Turibusse für eine Stadtrundfahrt angetan. Ich fand es gar nicht so einfach, aus dieser schaukelnden Kiste heraus zu fotografieren. Aufstehen während der Fahrt durfte man nicht und so waren entweder die Geländer am Bus oder die Köpfe der Mitfahrer im Weg. Der Fahrer lies sich auch nicht dazu überreden, mal eben in den Gegenverkehr zu lenken, da mein Weitwinkel nicht ausreicht.  Daher gibts den Blick nach oben und schräge Mauern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dunkle Wolken überm Kanzleramt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

.


----------



## Ryokage (14. Juni 2010)

@Schrauberopi: Oh man, da muss man sich das schon jeden Tag live ansehen und dann auch noch hier im Forum  ^^ Aber für aus Bus geschossen gute Bilder

@myvendetta: wow, einfach nur wow


----------



## guntergeh (15. Juni 2010)

@myvendetta:

Seit langem mal wieder was richtig gutes hier.


----------



## myvendetta (15. Juni 2010)

USA, Yosemite National, Tunnel Vista Point




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USA, San Francisco




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USA, Las Vegas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2010)

Hammergeile Bilder, respekt!


----------



## Naitsabes (15. Juni 2010)

Das Canon 70-200 F4 (non IS) ist einfach toll  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2010)

Vladez schrieb:


> Das Canon 70-200 F4 (non IS) ist einfach toll



Weiß nicht was mir besser gefällt.
Die Linse? (Schade das es sowas nicht für Nikon gibt )
Das Bild an sich?
Oder dein Model?


----------



## Naitsabes (15. Juni 2010)

Hey, das ist meine Schwester!   ^^


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2010)

Vladez schrieb:


> Hey, das ist meine Schwester!   ^^



Ich bin (wie bei sky) mal davon ausgegangen dass das deine Freundin ist.

Und ich bleib dabei: Hast dir ein gutes Model rausgesucht und en gutes Bild gemacht. (Kannst ihr ja sagen dass sie gut ankommt - oder krieg ich dann Prügel ?)


----------



## Naitsabes (15. Juni 2010)

wahrscheinlich bekomme eher ich dann Prügel 

aber danke


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2010)

Die Farben kommen echt gut mit der Linse.
Und das Bokeh ist auch nicht übel. Die Hauttöne kommen 1A rüber.
Habs testweise mal in S/W gehabt -> nicht der so gut.
In Sepia hats einen schönen Touch.


----------



## Senfgurke (16. Juni 2010)

Ist keine fotografische Meisterleistung, aber das Motiv musste ich festhalten!

2 mit einer Klappe :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Juni 2010)

Hehe, ich hab die Viecher als Haustiere 
(Naja, keine normalen Hausmäuse sondern Farbmäuse...)
Was haste mit den kleinen Nasen denn gemacht?


----------



## Senfgurke (16. Juni 2010)

Am Feldweg im nächsten Dorf ausgesetzt.

Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich eine Maus mal am Feldweg ein paar hundert Meter vom Haus ausgesetzt, naja, nach 3 Tagen hatte ich die selbe Maus wieder gefangen 

jetzt werden die kleinen nur noch mind 5 km entfernt ausgesetzt ^^


----------



## guntergeh (16. Juni 2010)

Vladez schrieb:


> Das Canon 70-200 F4 (non IS) ist einfach toll


Mag diese "Vignette" nicht.


----------



## myvendetta (16. Juni 2010)

@ Fr3@k: Vielen Dank!

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Nepal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Krokodil hätte ich mir mehr Tiefenschärfe gewünscht, finde es schade das der Kopf unscharf wird. Da hätteste doch nen bissel mit der Blende spielen können ^^ 

Ansonsten top


----------



## myvendetta (16. Juni 2010)

Hast auf jeden Fall recht. Allerdings stand ich auch nur 2m von dem Vieh weg und da gab es nun mal keinen Zaun, deshalb mehr Schnappschuss, weil ich schon Respekt vor dem Ding hatte. Hab hier noch eins, ist aber leider von der Motiv her nicht so schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2010)

Schon verständlich ^^

Aber du hast ja eh dein Leben "riskiert", dann hättest du auch mal ne höhere Blende nehmen können xD


----------



## myvendetta (16. Juni 2010)

Schon gut, schon gut...   Ich versuchs mal mit nem Panorama wieder gut zu machen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2010)

Sehr prächtig! Ich bin zufrieden^^hätteste das vlt in FullHD?


----------



## Jackhammer (16. Juni 2010)

myvendetta schrieb:


> Schon gut, schon gut...   Ich versuchs mal mit nem Panorama wieder gut zu machen...




Weniger berarbeitung hätte es auch getan, die halos an der berg spitze und der EXTREM lilane Himmel stören mich.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2010)

Möchte auch mal wieder einige Werke präsentieren.

LG
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2010)

Beim 6. Bild nochmal mitn Bildbearbeitungsprogramm die Zähne putzen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2010)

Sie würde dir jetzt eine Kleben  das ist "Zahnschmuck" 
Auf Bild 9 auch gut zu sehen, da glänzt es etwas.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sie würde dir jetzt eine Kleben  das ist "Zahnschmuck"
> Auf Bild 9 auch gut zu sehen, da glänzt es etwas.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



WTF?? 
Zahnschmuck? 

Was es nicht alles gibt  

Manche leute sind froh das sie ihre Glitzer Spange los sind, und die modernen Teenies kleben sich Glitzer Teile auf die Zähne xD


----------



## guntergeh (17. Juni 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal wieder einige Werke präsentieren.
> 
> LG
> Nichtraucher91



Am meisten stört mich an den Bildern dieses schon fast aufdringliche Copyright. 

Das vorletzte finde ich ganz gut. Allgemein finde ich die dunklere von beiden besser.


----------



## Ryokage (17. Juni 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Am meisten stört mich an den Bildern dieses schon fast aufdringliche Copyright.



Ist doch noch dezent, andere klatschen da ihren Nick knallbunt quer drüber^^

Ich finde den Fotos hätte an einigen Stellen etwas Blitz (mit Softbox) gut getan, die Lichtrichtung ist teilweise sehr ungünstig (seitlich, von hinten)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Am meisten stört mich an den Bildern dieses schon fast aufdringliche Copyright.



Copyright ist nur auf den Bildern im Web und aus Sicherheitsgründen. hab schon einmal meine Bilder ein einem anderen Profil gefunden...



Ryokage schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fotos hätte an einigen Stellen etwas Blitz (mit Softbox)  gut getan, die Lichtrichtung ist teilweise sehr ungünstig (seitlich, von  hinten)



Habe fast nur mit Blitz gearbeitet (wofür mich die beiden auch hassten )


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (17. Juni 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Copyright ist nur auf den Bildern im Web und aus Sicherheitsgründen. hab schon einmal meine Bilder ein einem anderen Profil gefunden...



Habe auch nix gegen ein Copyright. Doch lässt sich sowas auch etwas angenehmer und besser ins Bild positionieren.


----------



## Domowoi (18. Juni 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung ein Bild das man in ein öffentliches Forum stellt darf ruhig ein richtig fettes Copyright haben. Um Datenklau vorzubeugen. Wobei ein dickes Copyright immer noch kein sicherer Schutz ist.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Hm, ich find die alle nicht so besonders. 
Da sind selbst Schnappschüsse meiner Frau besser, was wohl daran liegt das sie um Welten hübscher ist


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, ich find die alle nicht so besonders.
> Da sind selbst Schnappschüsse meiner Frau besser, was wohl daran liegt das sie um Welten hübscher ist


dann lass das doch mal andere beurteilen 

damits nich dauer spam und ot is nen bild mit dran


----------



## Jackhammer (19. Juni 2010)

sorry! aber ich kann die alte nicht mehr sehen, such dir doch bitte mal ein Motiv das noch nicht so ausgelutscht ist, noch dazu ist das bild, nicht sehr schön.

Beherzige doch selbst mal das Zitat aus deiner sig.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Sie ist nicht umsonst professionelles Model
Leider darf ich Bilder von ihr nicht veröffentlichen, immerhin verdient sie damit ihr Geld und verschenkt die nicht einfach so


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juni 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> XXX





beitrag gemeldet..

außerdem ich tu wenigstens was gegen spam  und ich hab von ihr ungelogen bestimmt 1 1/2 monate hier nix veröffentlicht xDD 

und das das bild nicht schön ist  ja da gibts leute die sehen es anders ^^

aber das is der grund warum ich eigentlich hier nur noch selten mal nen bild hochlade wegen solchen leuten wie dir ^^

/edit:  und mit 33 Jahren sollte man eigentlich soviel Reife haben wen nicht zu beleidigen, dann kann man das auch anders verpacken  oder evtl. Tipps geben


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Du meldest ihn, wegen berechtigter Kritik an deinem Bild? DAS ist unreif, nichts anderes.
Gerade Leute, die fotografieren, sollten mit Kritik besser umgehen können, sonst werden sie nie glücklich.

Nen Tipp von mir: Anderes Model


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juni 2010)

@All

sky2k4 kann das Motiv wählen was er will

@ nyso

Bilder von deiner würd ich gerne mal sehen ^^

@ sky2k4
Es war ja nur seine meinung...und deswegen jemanden melden ist echt arm^^
Das bild ist aber echt ein wenig lieblos


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ sky2k4
> Es war ja nur seine meinung...und deswegen jemanden melden ist echt arm^^



Ich glaube eher, es ging um den Ton, und der macht bekanntlich die Musik.


Jackhammer schrieb:


> ...*aber ich kann die alte nicht mehr  sehen*...


Und bei *diesem* Ton hat er sich ziemlich vergriffen!

Wenn hier jmd ankommen würde und meine Freundin, einfach so weil ihm DAS BILD nicht gefällt, als "Alte" tituliert, müsste er sich vor mir auch in Acht nehmen.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, es ging um den Ton, und der macht bekanntlich die Musik.
> 
> Und bei *diesem* Ton hat er sich ziemlich vergriffen!
> 
> Wenn hier jmd ankommen würde und meine Freundin, einfach so weil ihm DAS BILD nicht gefällt, als "Alte" tituliert, müsste er sich vor mir auch in Acht nehmen.




sprichst mir aus der Seele  genau deshalb hab ich den Beitrag auch gemeldet und nicht wegen der Kritik, mit sinnvoller Kritik fang ich sogar gerne was an  Schließlich lernt man nie aus!


----------



## guntergeh (20. Juni 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> dann lass das doch mal andere beurteilen
> 
> damits nich dauer spam und ot is nen bild mit dran



Meine Kritik: Die EBV und da ganz besonders die Augen gehen garnicht. Natürlich bekommt man harte Schatten wenn jemand direkt in der Sonne steht. Aber der Rand unter den Augen ist meiner Meinung nach bei weitem to much.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juni 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Meine Kritik: Die EBV und da ganz besonders die Augen gehen garnicht. Natürlich bekommt man harte Schatten wenn jemand direkt in der Sonne steht. Aber der Rand unter den Augen ist meiner Meinung nach bei weitem to much.



meinst du das rechte/ linke auge oder beide?oO weil rechts seh ich kein "rand"


----------



## Ryokage (20. Juni 2010)

Links, rechts seh ich auch kein Problem. Ansonsten sind durch das direkte Licht halt die Schattenverläufe sehr hart, z.B. den aufm Hals, wobei es durch die leichte Drehung der Person das ganze schon ganz gut abgemildert ist, Licht ist dadurch fast frontal.
Mal ne Frage, ist die Unschärfe im Hintergrund so original oder am PC enstanden, wenn original welches Objektiv bei welcher Blende.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juni 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Links, rechts seh ich auch kein Problem. Ansonsten sind durch das direkte Licht halt die Schattenverläufe sehr hart, z.B. den aufm Hals, wobei es durch die leichte Drehung der Person das ganze schon ganz gut abgemildert ist, Licht ist dadurch fast frontal.
> Mal ne Frage, ist die Unschärfe im Hintergrund so original oder am PC enstanden, wenn original welches Objektiv bei welcher Blende.




halb halb  hab bissel weiter nach"ungeschärft"

ja das Licht war nen problem, hatte schon versucht mit blitz und kleinem reflektor nachzuhelfen, aber das war nen tag mit gefühlten 35°C und knaller Sonne (ich hasse es xDDD)

Cam: D90  Objektiv: Sigma 70-200 2,8   @ 86mm f6,3


----------



## guntergeh (20. Juni 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> meinst du das rechte/ linke auge oder beide?oO weil rechts seh ich kein "rand"



Sorry fürs reinmalen. Meiner Meinung nach sieht die markierte Stelle unnatürlich aus. Vielleicht hab ich auch was an den Augen....


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2010)

Hast du die Unchärfe mit einem Weichzeichner verstärkt?
Imho sieht die besonders auf dem Boden sehr unnatrürlich aus, dann lieber etwas weniger (bzw. die Orginal)Unschärfe und dafür siehts nicht so unnatürlich aus.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juni 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Sorry fürs reinmalen. Meiner Meinung nach sieht die markierte Stelle unnatürlich aus. Vielleicht hab ich auch was an den Augen....



ne haste nich  is zu stark bearbeitet haste schon recht 

@Autokiller677


ja vllt bissel viel.. aber bild war ja eigentlich auch nur anti spam gedacht DD


----------



## guntergeh (20. Juni 2010)

Nicht von mir fotografiert. Aber da wir gerade beim Thema EBV sind.


----------



## Jackhammer (20. Juni 2010)

@guntergeh: wie immer klasse Bearbeitung, 1+3 sind Klasse umgesetzt, beim zweiten gefallen mir die grauen beine nicht, und der hautton ist mir allgemein ein wenig zu blass.



@Sky2k4: wenn ich dir mit der titulierung "alte" auf die füsse getreten bin sorry, ist bei mir ganz normaler umgangston.

Zur Motivwahl: ich bin nicht der erste der sich über die dauernde präsenz deiner "holden" beschwert hat. 

Zum dem thema 1 1/2 Monate: genau am 20.5 war der letzte post, mit Freundin!


MFG Zucker


Anti OT.

Schnappschuß von meinem dicken, Geschossen mit Fuji Finepix 50FD, leider ein wenig zu hell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

Heute mal mein neues Sigma 50-200 HSM OS ausprobiert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (20. Juni 2010)

@Jackhammer: Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung: kein schönes Bild. Zu hell, der Blitz lässt die Augen seltsam aussehen, die Position des Tieres ist mehr als ungünstig (ich sag mal "Arscherl" muss ich nicht unbedingt sehen) und der rote Hintergrund ist auch Geschmakssache. Schade, denn an sich anscheinend schönes Tier.

@Fe3@k: Nice


----------



## Jackhammer (20. Juni 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> @Jackhammer: Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung: kein schönes Bild. Zu hell, der Blitz lässt die Augen seltsam aussehen, die Position des Tieres ist mehr als ungünstig (ich sag mal "Arscherl" muss ich nicht unbedingt sehen) und der rote Hintergrund ist auch Geschmakssache. Schade, denn an sich anscheinend schönes Tier.
> 
> @Fe3@k: Nice




ist auch nur ein schnappschuss, sollte keine besondere oder künstlerische ansprüche erfüllen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@guntergeh: Ich finde den Vergleich deiner bearbeiteten Bilder echt klasse! Mir gefällt auch zum Großteil die Umsetzung bei der Bearbeitung, allerdings finde ich schade, dass der eigentlich schön zur Geltung kommende Farbton der Haut (beim Vorher-Bild) nach der Verarbeitung nicht mehr so gut das Auge füttern kann - im Endeffekt erscheinen die Models immer etwas blass. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es deine Intention ist. Jeder Fotograf verpasst seinen Fotos gerne eine Handschrift 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juni 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> @guntergeh: wie immer klasse Bearbeitung, 1+3 sind Klasse umgesetzt, beim zweiten gefallen mir die grauen beine nicht, und der hautton ist mir allgemein ein wenig zu blass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grausames Bild (und ich kann deine Katze langsam auch nicht mehr sehn^^)

und wenn das dein Umgangston ist solltest du ihn schnellst möglichst ändern  Sowas gehört hier nicht her


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2010)

70-200 2.8L / 200mm / Blende 2.8 / 1/640s.
=>100% Crop! *_*

War nur ein Testfoto, da ich das Objektiv heute neu bekommen habe! 
Restlos begeistert...


----------



## Ryokage (23. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht, geile Schärfe für Offenblende, auch haben wollen, wer gibt mir Geld


----------



## sNook (23. Juni 2010)

Lasst uns froh und munter sein  
Leute, stresst euch nicht!

Mal was vom Wochenende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, geile Schärfe für Offenblende, auch haben wollen, wer gibt mir Geld



Mein kleiner Cousin.

1/320 - 200mm - 3.2 ~ 50% Crop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ecle (23. Juni 2010)

Hier auch mal ein 100% Crop + Gesamtbild
Canon FD 50mm 1,4@2

Hat mich 35€ gekostet. Bei F2 ist es schon ziemlich scharf.


----------



## Air0r (23. Juni 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Cousin.
> 
> 1/320 - 200mm - 3.2 ~ 50% Crop.



Welches 70-200 2.8?
L USM?
L IS USM?
L II IS USM?
Ich hab ersteres, und ja, die Schärfe, selbst bei 2.8, ist genial


----------



## Ecle (24. Juni 2010)

Mohnblumen:


----------



## Bestia (24. Juni 2010)

@Fransen, kannst du noch einmal eins zeigen, wo man das Bokeh etwas genauer beurteilen kann? Das wär cool.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Mohnblumen:


Hast du die Bilder bearbeitet? 

Gerade beim ersten ist alles voll mit streifen, zu hoher Kontrast?


----------



## HeNrY (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obst folgt...^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin heute mal durchn Garten gegangen und habe versucht trotz fehlendem Retroadapter mal Makros mit der Kitlinse meiner 500D zu machen, ok ich weiß nichts besonderes aber immerhin, wenn man überlegt das das größere Vieh vielleicht höchstens 5mm und das andere höchstens 1mm groß war, finde ich es schon beeindruckend, aber auch anstrengeng das Objektiv umgekehrt vor die Kamera zu halten, aber ich will hier keine Geschichte schreiben, sondern nur zwei Bilder posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich freue mich über jeglich Kritik, weitere Bilder werden folgen, aber bessere, denn diese sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich bescheiden, aber mich interessiert mal was ihr dazu sagt


----------



## Ryokage (25. Juni 2010)

Das erste finde ich so lala wegen der sehr geringen Schärfezone (das Tierchen ist an vielen Stellen leider schon zu unscharf), das zweite sieht gut aus. (für einfach mal Linse falschrum an Cam halten sind aber beide sehr gut) Ich überlege ein Kitobkektiv umzubauen, so das es verkehr herum aufs Bajonett passt, deine Bilder bestätigen ja ganz gut die Eignung als Makro.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Juni 2010)

naja und nochmal was, diesmla allerdings mit einer Sony Alpha 230 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich über Kritk seht freuen , das Foto war aber mehr ein Schnappschuss


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hast du die Bilder bearbeitet?
> 
> Gerade beim ersten ist alles voll mit streifen, zu hoher Kontrast?



Sind aus Raw entwickelt. Ob man das bearbeiten nennt oder nicht ist Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls habe ich keine Bildmanipulation mit Photoshop o.ä. betrieben.
Ich weis auch garnicht welche Streifen du meinst, ich sehe keine?
Was sagen die andern?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Juni 2010)

Ich sahe da auch keine Streifen sondern eine Blume


----------



## shila92 (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (25. Juni 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Welches 70-200 2.8?
> L USM?





Bestia schrieb:


> @Fransen, kannst du noch einmal eins zeigen, wo man das Bokeh etwas genauer beurteilen kann? Das wär cool.



Klar.
Fotografisch nichts besonderes, Offenblende.


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist kein Bokeh...


----------



## pixelflair (26. Juni 2010)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bokeh...



Stimmt leider xDD

Das 104 ist auf der Cebit aufgenommen

112 vor ein paar Wochen beim Motocross 

beides mit der D90 

Das andre sind alte Aufnahmen aus der e410


----------



## Air0r (26. Juni 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Klar.
> Fotografisch nichts besonderes, Offenblende.



Neu oder gebraucht und was hast gezahlt?


----------



## Ecle (26. Juni 2010)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bokeh...


Das stimmt nicht. Schließlich ist Bokeh als Qualität des unscharfen Bereiches des Bildes definitiert.
Was stimmt ist, dass man dieses hier nicht wirklich gut beurteilen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Schließlich ist Bokeh als Qualität des unscharfen Bereiches des Bildes definitiert.
> Was stimmt ist, dass man dieses hier nicht wirklich gut beurteilen kann.



  die subjektive Qualität


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. Juni 2010)

So mal wieder nen paar Bilder in Retrostellung  würde mich wie immer sehr über Meinungen und Kritik freuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (27. Juni 2010)

Hier ein 100% Crop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für den Staub.


----------



## Fransen (27. Juni 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Neu oder gebraucht und was hast gezahlt?


 

Gebraucht, 2.Monate alt - wirklich guter Zustand ~ 850€ von einem sehr guten Kumpel, der auf das IS II umgestiegen ist.

@Bokeh
WO hab' ich denn da geschrieben das dieses Bild die Qualität des Bokehs zeigen soll?!
Mir ging es jediglich um die Offenblend'-Leistung bei diesem Bild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (28. Juni 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Gebraucht, 2.Monate alt - wirklich guter Zustand ~ 850€ von einem sehr guten Kumpel, der auf das IS II umgestiegen ist.



Guter Preis. Ich habe neu 1069 bezahlt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> @Bokeh
> WO hab' ich denn da geschrieben das dieses Bild die Qualität des Bokehs zeigen soll?!
> Mir ging es jediglich um die Offenblend'-Leistung bei diesem Bild...



Weil du die Frage mit dem Bokeh zitierst hast und mit einem Bild geantwortet hast


----------



## Fransen (28. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weil du die Frage mit dem Bokeh zitierst hast und mit einem Bild geantwortet hast



Egal, war evtl. etwas missverständlich.

Ja, der Preis war heiß und da ich das Geld hatte musste ich einfach zuschlagen und habe es wirklich nicht bereut!


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend beim Spaziergang! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (28. Juni 2010)

woooooow daxtrose, extrem schönes bild..... wo wohnst du wenn ich frage darf? sieht niederländisch aus


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2010)

Danke, aber in den Niederlanden wohne ich nicht!  Es gibt auch in Deutschland ein paar Windmühlen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (29. Juni 2010)

Sieht echt klasse aus!  Auch das Sonnenuntergangsbild, einfach nur !


----------



## Bestia (30. Juni 2010)

Hey, sag bloß, du warst in Emmerthal, die kommt mir nämlich so bekannt vor.


----------



## Jackhammer (1. Juli 2010)

Hatte mal wieder ein wenig Zeit zum Knippsen

Sigma 50-200mm DC OS HSM 4-5.6 @ 135mm@f=5,6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigma 50-200mm DC OC HSM 4-5.6@200mm@f=5,6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yashica ML 50mm 1,2 @ f=1,2 Contax->Eos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Bestia (1. Juli 2010)

Traumhaft diese Unschärfe.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Juli 2010)

Von Dienstag im KL Buchenwald. Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## shila92 (1. Juli 2010)

@heizungsrohr: Gefällt mir. Ist irgendwie interessant! 
@Jackhammer: Ebenfalls echt super! Besonders das zweite gefällt mir! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Juli 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Sieht echt klasse aus!  Auch das Sonnenuntergangsbild, einfach nur !





Bestia schrieb:


> Hey, sag bloß, du warst in Emmerthal, die kommt mir nämlich so bekannt vor.



Vielen Dank, aber ich war nicht im Emmerthal! 


*@all:* Hier sind wirklich viele schöne Bilder! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (2. Juli 2010)

@DaxTrose
das schaut verdammt nach dem Gifhorner Mühlenmuseum aus


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juli 2010)

Die Arche!!!


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juli 2010)

Bin kein Top Fotograf also bitte nicht so meckern 
Die Bilder wurden nicht Bearbeitet !
Aber verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (3. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde die Sonnenuntergangsbilder absolut genial!  Besonders das erste. Dieser Leitungsmast passt wunderbar rein. 
Beim letzten Bild war das Licht, glaube ich, etwas zu schlecht... 
Was ist das eigentlich?


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein Armband


----------



## shila92 (3. Juli 2010)

Achso. Ich hab spontan an einen Gitarrengurt gedacht.  Keine Ahnung wieso...


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juli 2010)

Der würde aber Teuer sein da das Armband von Louis Vuitton ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Canon 1000D ; 18-55mm Kit Objektiv; Iso 200; 1/250sek; 5.6 Blende


----------



## Senfgurke (3. Juli 2010)

@Fr3@k
ist es bearbeitet? Die Farben sind wunderschön!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juli 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> @Fr3@k
> ist es bearbeitet? Die Farben sind wunderschön!



da ich hier in meinem Thüringen-Urlaub nur mein popliges Atom-Netbook habe, nein^^ 

Fotobearbeitung ist ein Atom-Killer


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Juli 2010)

Hier mal was aus NYC


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. Juli 2010)

Bilder in Zukunft bitte kleiner


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Juli 2010)

ach so groß ist das Bild doch gar nicht gewehsen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bild ist immer noch zu groß...  Max. 800px hoch. 

Aber das Bild an sich, einfach nur !


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2010)

Bei der Höhe muss man das glücklicherweise nicht so genau nehmen, denn die reißt das Layout nicht auseinander. Bei der Breite sind >900 Pixel allerdings ein "no go". 

Trotzdem bitte jetzt nicht anfangen und Bilder mit 1.500 Pixel und mehr in der Höhe bringen. ^^


----------



## shila92 (5. Juli 2010)

Ok, alles klar! 

-> fürs Topic: 
Nichts Besonderes, aber ich mag es irgendwie... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (5. Juli 2010)

Damit man nicht denkt ich würde nur Pflanzen und Tiere fotografieren, kommt heute mal was ganz anderes. 

Ich habe meinen Nickname schießlich nicht umsonst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist für alle, die es interessiert der Audi R15plus, der als erstes bei den 24 Stunden von Le Mans durchs Ziel gefahren ist. Auf dem Bild ist er laut des Kommentators ca. 300 km/h schnell.

Das Foto ist gestern auf dem Norisring (in Nürnberg) beim vierten Saisonlauf der DTM entstanden.

P.S.: War sonst noch jemand auf dem Rennen?​


----------



## Senfgurke (6. Juli 2010)

hab mal was altes rausgekramt, hatte da meine kamera erst ein paar tage.
habs grade beim stöbern gefunden und ein bisschen bearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (7. Juli 2010)

Nix besonderes, schnell vor der Arbeit geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, schnell vor der Arbeit geschossen.




Is doch echt schön!


----------



## Jackhammer (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2010)

@ Jackhammer 

Wieder Retrostellung?


----------



## Jackhammer (10. Juli 2010)

jaein, das erste is mit einem Pentacon 135mm F2,8 und 2x Konverter gemacht, die libelle mit dem umgedrehten Yashica.


----------



## HeNrY (11. Juli 2010)

Die Libelle sieht cool aus, kann man die in 1050p bekommen?


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Juli 2010)

Gestern Vormittag in Fulda bzw Tann(Rhön) gemacht beim 5. Ferraristi Treffen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2010)

Ziemlich was los, am Himmel über unserer Wohnung...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2010)

@Scholle_Satt
Das ist aber nicht ganz Sinn dieses Thread's 



mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir

in dunkelster Nacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blick über Magdeburg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gestern Früh nach einer Feier... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Juli 2010)

Grade eben ausm Fenster geguckt:
Wow, das sieht ja mal geil aus, ich glaub ich ghe mal raus.

Naja, gleich Kamera mitgenommen und bisschen höher gefahren.
Ich bekomme die Farben leider nicht so real hin, wie sie wirklich waren, hab auch leider vergessen, in RAW zu fotografieren -.-


----------



## shila92 (11. Juli 2010)

Von heute Nachmittag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> Das ist aber nicht ganz Sinn dieses Thread's
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Bessere Bilder hab ich noch nie gemacht! :o)


----------



## Ryokage (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber durch diesen Gebäudeüberhang sind sie einfach trotzdem nicht wirklich gut. Das nächste mal besser irgendwo positionieren, wo sowas nicht 1/4 des Bildes einnimmt.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Ja, aber durch diesen Gebäudeüberhang sind sie einfach trotzdem nicht wirklich gut. Das nächste mal besser irgendwo positionieren, wo sowas nicht 1/4 des Bildes einnimmt.



Wieso? Wenn der "Gebäudeüberhang" (auch Balkon, landläufig zumindest genannt) die Bilder für mich perfekt macht, dann ist dem so. Da gibts eigentlich nix zu diskutieren...


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2010)

@Nichtraucher:
Dreh doch mal bissl an den Kontrasten 
Ich war mal so frei - wenn du nicht einverstanden bist - sag bescheid.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem Henry. Nur sieht man die Erbsensuppe jetzt noch stärker. ISO 800 ist nicht als so toll...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## shila92 (12. Juli 2010)

Das geht aber noch. 
Ansonsten probier mal die Community Edtion von Noiseware. Ist kostenlos und funktioniert astrein.


----------



## Naitsabes (13. Juli 2010)

Laut den Exifs sind es aber nur Iso 400 , rauscht aber wirklich sehr.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2010)

siehste.. noch schlimmer dann hab ich das mit ISO800 gleich aussortiert...


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2010)

Kamera: Sony Alpha 500 mit 18-55mm Kit Objektiv
Ort: Somewhere in Germany am 12.07.2010
Was: Diverse Ministeingutfigürchen  Ca. 8cm bis 15cm groß


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Juli 2010)

Ansich gut, aber der Weißabgleich un die Belichtung beim 2. sin kräftig daneben gehauen. Außerdem kannste die Bilder von der Auflösung ruhig reduzieren, dann hat man au net so Ladezeiten


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2010)

Du hast recht. Beim Zweiten hat mir aber gerade diese porzellanähnliche, bläuliche Stimmung sehr gut gefallen. 

Auch mit der Auflösung hast du recht! Muss ich mal ändern.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2010)

Ich war heute mal mit meinem EF 75-300mm unterwegs Ich liebe dieses Objektiv, das kleine Standardobjektiv ist Dreck im Vergleich zum dem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Juli 2010)

Das 1. und 5. ist top, wobei das 5. ein wenig mehr Helligkeit vertragen könnte, aber sonst echt gut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2010)

Hier ein Pic was gestern aus langeweile entstanden ist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (18. Juli 2010)

Es brennt, es brennt - immernoch...das Bild ist brandaktuell!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## shila92 (19. Juli 2010)

Sieht stark aus, Fransen!  Obwohl es eigentlich ja nicht so erfreulich ist... 

Hier mal meine Ausbeute der letzten Tage. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> das Bild ist brandaktuell!



Und verdammt heiß


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2010)

@ Fransen:
Die Häuser unten links vlt wegretuschieren? Ansonsten:  Klasse Stimmung

@Shila
Sehr schöne Bilder. Wobei *ich* mich zwischen Nr2 und Nr3 nicht richtig entscheiden kann. Nr1 kommt auf den 3. Platz


----------



## shila92 (19. Juli 2010)

Danke, yappi.  Das 3. ist meiner Meinung nach, mein bestes Foto bisher. 
Die letzten Tage waren sowieso ziemlich ertragreich, bin ein wenig in meiner Region unterwegs gewesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Juli 2010)

Am Meer gibts viele gute Motive.
Bei mir hingegen, alles nur gleichaussehendes Feld, die Bauern bauen hier auch noch alle dasselbe an, Mais soweit das Auge reicht-.-
Da wirds nach ein paar Bildern schnell langweilig.
Aber super Bilder von dir, Hut ab!


----------



## shila92 (19. Juli 2010)

Danke. 
Aber weitläufige Mais- oder Kornfelder sind doch eigentlich klasse. Wenn man die dann noch in Verbindung mit dem Himmel gut einfängt, ist das meist sehr schön anzusehen. 
Bei mir gibt es leider auch nicht so viele gute Motive, zumindest nicht in der näheren Umgebung. Nur platte Wiesen mit fast nur Gras. 

Für das Windmühlen-Bild musste ich knapp 25 Km mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Aber das war es wert...  Das Meer ist noch etwas weiter weg aber da hatte ich in den letzten Tagen zwei mal die Gelegenheit hinzukommen. Passte von daher gut. 

Wo ich unbedingt noch einmal hin muss, ist die Region um Herford. Da hab ich vor zwei Wochen Urlaub gemacht aber leider nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, Fotos zu machen.  Die Landschaft da ist echt der Wahnsinn! Ziemlich bergig und massig gute Motive!  Also wenn du da irgendwo in der Nähe wohnst...


----------



## Fransen (19. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank' für eure Comments! 
Premiere - mein allererstes HDR.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Und gleich so grandios

Tolle Landschaft, tolle Skills, tolles Bild


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2010)

echt gut!


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juli 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Aber weitläufige Mais- oder Kornfelder sind doch eigentlich klasse. Wenn man die dann noch in Verbindung mit dem Himmel gut einfängt, ist das meist sehr schön anzusehen.
> Bei mir gibt es leider auch nicht so viele gute Motive, zumindest nicht in der näheren Umgebung. Nur platte Wiesen mit fast nur Gras.
> 
> ...


Das Problem bei mir ist, dass alles Platt ist. Und Maiskolben von der Seite sind ja nicht so der Burner, daher sind die guten Motive bei mir schnell ausgeschöpft, ein paar Hügel kämen hier echt gut.
Aber genug OT jetzt. 
@Fransen: geile Sache. Die Landschaft, die du da hast macht auch was her.
Ich hab immer noch nicht so ganz gerafft, wie man HDR Bilder hinbekommt. Die Theorie ist klar, aber irgendwie bekomm ich nie die richtigen Einstellungen an der Kamera hin-.-


----------



## guntergeh (20. Juli 2010)

Etwas EBV...ich komm nicht mehr zum knipsen -.-

(sorry etwas groß geworden)


----------



## Jackhammer (20. Juli 2010)

Nachschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beide mit dem Yashica ML 50mm f1:2, und zwischenringe 12mm+36mm, Blende 11


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2010)

Jo, die sind schon richtig fett, die Bilder! Sehr schön!


----------



## Air0r (20. Juli 2010)

Kritik?


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juli 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Kritik?



Wie gut dass ich sie ohne den fetten (C) kenne ;D


sind alle gute geworden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juli 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Kritik?



jap
vllt liegt es mehr im Sinne des Betrachters, allerdings finde ich Bild 1. und 5. hätte grade sein sollen, also nicht kippend. Bei 2. und 4. wirkt es, da der Hintergrund noch leicht mitspielt. Bei 1. hingegen fänd ich das Motiv/Model gerade ausgerichtet besser und bei 5. stört der Dicke Baumstamm im Hintergrund. Der fällt zu sehr in den Blick, eben weil er schief ist. 
Beim letzten Bild hingegen wirft es. 
Sonst kann ich nicht meckern  Top Bilder!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sNook (21. Juli 2010)

...und ein klasse Model dazu!
Besonders das erste gefällt mir besonders gut!

@guntergeh
Ich finde die Idee hinter den Bildern bzw. wie sie gemacht sind sehr genial 
Nur das letzte Bild finde ich aufgrund des, auf mich unreal wirkenden Hintergrundes und den satten Farben irgendwie nicht sogut. Natürlich wirkt es unreal weil es unreal ist, doch es soll ja möglichst real wirken, stimmts? 

Ich war auch mal wieder am knipsen..


----------



## guntergeh (21. Juli 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> @guntergeh
> Ich finde die Idee hinter den Bildern bzw. wie sie gemacht sind sehr genial
> Nur das letzte Bild finde ich aufgrund des, auf mich unreal wirkenden Hintergrundes und den satten Farben irgendwie nicht sogut. Natürlich wirkt es unreal weil es unreal ist, doch es soll ja möglichst real wirken, stimmts?



Nö


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen mit neuer Linse am Ring geschossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (21. Juli 2010)

@guntergeh

Wie "nö" ?


----------



## Fransen (21. Juli 2010)

Danke nochmal an alle für die Comments! 

@guntergeh
Super EBV! Sehr saubere Arbeit.


xTc schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen mit neuer Linse am Ring geschossen.


Nette Linse.
Schade um den 911er...

Was frisches von mir und dem 2.8er, leider war das Licht etwas hart...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## guntergeh (21. Juli 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> @guntergeh
> 
> Wie "nö" ?


Muss ja nicht immer alles Real wirken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2010)

Woh! de Haar sind richtig geil geworden!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Tremendous (21. Juli 2010)

Am Wochenende im Zoo, immer diese Affenhitze im Sommer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (24. Juli 2010)

Sammy, mein kleine Teddyhamster-Dame


----------



## Bestia (24. Juli 2010)

@Pixelflair: Mei, is des liab! So ein putziges Tierchen. 

@Tremendous: Ich hab' da auch was. 

Geschossen mit der EOS 7D & 70-200/4 IS USM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte keine Kommentare zu meinen affigen Bildern.


----------



## Bestia (25. Juli 2010)

Schnell noch was Neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur: "Alla Dooch Annafest"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist vielleicht etwas unscharf, da ich auf ein Volksfest nicht unbedingt ein Stativ mitnehme. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht den kleinen Fehler.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: "Alla Dooch Annafest"
> 
> Ist vielleicht etwas unscharf, da ich auf ein Volksfest nicht unbedingt ein Stativ mitnehme. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht den kleinen Fehler.



Kleiner Tipp:
Mach das abend's sobald es ein wenig dunkel ist. Und vergiss das Stativ bloß nicht! 
Hier und Hier mal ein paar ältere Beispiele von mir. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Juli 2010)

War eine Spontanaufnahme. Werde den Tipp aber möglichst bald berücksichtigen.


----------



## Zoon (26. Juli 2010)

Merciful Nuns in Athen 29.05.2010.

Kamera:  Sigma DP1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein schönes "Gegen die Sonne" an der Akropolis enstanden (Nikon D90 + Sigma 18-55 mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (27. Juli 2010)

Nochmal nachschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Yashica ML 50mm f1:2, und zwischenringe 12mm+20mm+36mm, Blende 11


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2010)

Wirklich beeindruckend Jackhammer!


----------



## shila92 (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Juli 2010)

War heut draußen, sind vlt. stellenweise etwas bunt geraten. Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## shila92 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich mag's bunt!  Besonders das 4. mit dem Bahnübergang, da kommen die Wolken super rüber.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (31. Juli 2010)

Dann schmeiß ich mal bisschen was rein 
Alles mit Alpha 700, Sigma 18-200 und Photoshop CS3 Ext.
(Bild 2 und 3 sind um halb 2 Nachts entstanden)


----------



## Carvahall (31. Juli 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Paar Bilder von mir...

1. Tja der Mond halt
2. Tastatur...
3. Ich beim Flexn(nächstes Mal dunklerer Hintergrund)
4. Bis 18x ists Optisch. 35.2 ist erweiterter Optischer Zoom. Ab dann Digital...
5. Startrails(Leider macht meine Kamera 60 S Belichtung, 60 S Verarbeitung)
6. Ist aus einem Schnappschuss entstanden.

Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht!!


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Juli 2010)

Mallorca

F7.1 mit 1/200 out of cam

... vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein sehenswertes in den Massen meiner RAW Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

Hier war sein Tag noch in Ordnung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch alles super^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur plötzlich stand ihm bei dem Stunt, wo er nichts sehen konnte, ein anderer Fahrer im Weg, der auch nicht aufgepasst hat Aber nur Blechschaden, nix ernstes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ hier hat auch gerockt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir auf dem Flugplatz waren, durfte auch ein Flugzeug nicht fehlen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mehr Wheelies^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ ist allen ernstes im extremen Tiefflug über uns rüber Der ist nämlich noch weiter runter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es Leben nach dem Tod?
Fass mich an und find es raus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das wohl geilste Motorrad von allen da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren die German Stuntdays in Zerbst am Samstag, zumindest ein kleiner Teil davon


----------



## shila92 (31. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und das wohl geilste Motorrad von allen da


Klasse Bilder, nyso! Ein Bekannter von mir fährt auch so eine Maschine! Richtig geiles Teil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2010)

Dankeschön

Die Bilder waren alle Out of the Cam, bis auf die Verkleinerung auf 900x.... unbearbeitet. Da setz ich mich die Tage nochmal ran und investiere ein bisschen Zeit^^


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dan auch mal was vom mir:

Aufgenommen mit einer Nikon D40 und Tamron 18-270mm Objektiv beim letzten Segelurlaub in Kroatien in der Pandera Bucht, out of Cam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (2. August 2010)

@nyso Wow coole Bilder. Will mir mit 18 auch so eine kaufen...
@shila92 Cooles Foto. Ein paar Wolken per Photoshop würden es perfekt machen...
@Tamiya Fan Naja, der Fleck ober dem 3ten Schiff stört. Viel zu großes Foto...

Es wäre schon cool wenn wir in diesem Thread wieder mal Bildkritik reinbekommen könnte...


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

Bis du sowas fahren darfst, musst du erstmal kleine Motorräder fahren^^
Die sind ab 25 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Ampeldruecker (2. August 2010)

@Tamya Fan: Du hast wenn ich richtig sehe eine Menge Sensordreck  kannst ja mal Discofilm verwenden


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

Hab noch nen paar schöne Wolken^^

Die Bearbeitung hat das Bild irgendwie versaut, aber Noiseware hat es gerettet


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. August 2010)

Hab mal ein nicht ganz so Altes rausgekramt und stark bearbeitet. Kritik wie immer erwünscht  (Vignettierung und Rauschen sind eingefügt)


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. August 2010)

Ein paar Bilder aus unserem kleinen Luxemburg, und etwas Sunsetstimmung mit leichtem Bildrauschen im unteren rechten Bereich. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (2. August 2010)

@der Moloch
Kleiner Tipp: Iso (deutlich) runter (Bild.1) und Blende nicht so hoch prügeln (alle Bilder), dadurch geht viel Dynamik innerhalb des Bildes verloren f/8 - f/10 reichen tagsüber vollkommen für Architektur etc.
//und schärfer wirds dadurch auch nicht.

Damit es nicht OT wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. August 2010)

Dankeschön für den Tipp, hab gestern das erste Mal @ Stativ mit den Blenden & Belichtungszeiten experimentiert, hab noch viel zu lernen. 

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _maxime_ (3. August 2010)

@ nyso: sag mal was sind das für zwei motorräder, die eine die der mit dem totenkopfpulli fährt und die andere die giftgrün ist?


----------



## shila92 (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (3. August 2010)

sehr schöne farbe, shila!


----------



## shila92 (3. August 2010)

Danke. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. August 2010)

Kommt schon Leute, ich will auch Kritik 
@shila: Schöne Blüten, ne klitzekleine Spur mehr Helligkeit un es wäre perfekt


----------



## Senfgurke (3. August 2010)

bis auf das rauschen finde ich es super, ich finde, der Effekt passt nicht.


----------



## shila92 (3. August 2010)

> bis auf das rauschen finde ich es super, ich finde, der Effekt passt nicht.


Genau so seh ich das auch.  Von der Location und der Position des Models her ist es (fast) perfekt.  Mit "fast" meine ich, man könnte evtl. noch die hellen Häuserdächer abdunkeln oder ganz wegschneiden. Die Leitermasten passen super. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. August 2010)

Hier mal wieder was von mir





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

Viel zu dunkel


----------



## Ryokage (4. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Viel zu dunkel



Meinst du das von taks? Denn ich find das super, s/w lebt ja von starken Kontrasten und ich finde für eine Landschaftsaufnahme (die ich in s/w als schwierig erachte) ist das hier super umgesetzt. Der Blick fällt sofort auf die Hütte, der Wald kann dunkel sein, soll ja auch nicht ablenken. Und die hell angestrahlte Hütte hebt sich so schön vom Hintergrund ab.

Außerdem ist die Szene schön eingefangen, die perfekte Bergidylle.

Mich würde interessieren wo sich das Motiv befindet.


----------



## taks (4. August 2010)

Der Wald war eben noch im Schatten, darum ist er relativ dunkel.


Wegen der Hütte:
Einfach mal bei Google Maps nach "Gafadurahütte, Planken, Liechtenstein" suchen. (Wobei sie 600meter nördlicher liegt als bei Google Maps angezeigt)


----------



## DaxTrose (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (6. August 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Der Wald war eben noch im Schatten, darum ist er relativ dunkel.
> 
> 
> Wegen der Hütte:
> Einfach mal bei Google Maps nach "Gafadurahütte, Planken, Liechtenstein" suchen. (Wobei sie 600meter nördlicher liegt als bei Google Maps angezeigt)



Ist ja au gut so. "Viel zu dunkel" finde ich nicht. SW passt so. Belichtung auf den Hang vorne is perfekt.
Hier ma wieder was von mir:


----------



## Fransen (6. August 2010)

Schnappschuss, auf dem Weg zur Freundin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (7. August 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> @Tamiya Fan Naja, der Fleck ober dem 3ten Schiff stört. Viel zu großes Foto...



Der Fleck ist leider gleich am ersten Tag auf die linse gekommen beim Lage Segeln..... und ich muste mal wieder ganz nah ans Wasser mit der Kamera.

Hab ihn leider erst zu Hause beim bearbeiten bemerkt

Habe gedacht wenn ich die Bilder unten anhänge ist die Auflösung egal sry


----------



## shila92 (8. August 2010)

@Fransen: Immer wieder klasse, deine Bilder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (8. August 2010)

Danke! 
Deins gefällt mir auch von der Lichstimmung wirklich gut! 

Hier nochmal ein älteres Motiv, nochmal etwas weicher bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. August 2010)

Weicher is deutlich besser 
So ma eins von meinem Kurztrip, welche Stadt das ist, muss ich glaub ich nich weiter ausführen. Der Trip ging nach Amsterdam Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## Fransen (9. August 2010)

ja, finde ich auch.
Wirkt in sich stimmiger.

Deins gefällt mir sehr gut, einzige Kritik vielleicht, dass der Himmel so abgesoffen ist.


----------



## Zoon (9. August 2010)

Fransens Bild war nahezu einladend dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (9. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Fransens Bild war nahezu einladend dafür:



oh, süüüüüß.

Tilt/Shift per EBV, gute Idee!
Habe ich selber noch garnicht dran gedacht, du hast recht - das Bild bietet sich absolut dafür an.

// damit es nicht OT wird bei mir.
Kleiner Schärfetest:


----------



## Air0r (10. August 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> oh, süüüüüß.
> 
> Tilt/Shift per EBV, gute Idee!
> Habe ich selber noch garnicht dran gedacht, du hast recht - das Bild bietet sich absolut dafür an.
> ...



Das T/S find ich grauenhaft! 

Apropos Schärfetest:
Ein bissl Pseudo-HDR Spielerei und 100% Crop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. August 2010)

It's business-time..

location: hannover hbf


----------



## shila92 (10. August 2010)

Einfach hammer, Air0r! 
pixelflair, auch irgendwie interessant. Nur schade, dass der Hintergrund so dunkel ist, da fällt der Mann so wenig auf. Ein wenig mehr Helligkeit würde es glaube ich besser trennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. August 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Einfach hammer, Air0r!
> pixelflair, auch irgendwie interessant. Nur schade, dass der Hintergrund so dunkel ist, da fällt der Mann so wenig auf. Ein wenig mehr Helligkeit würde es glaube ich besser trennen.


schönes Bild.

war ja streetfotografie  nur mit der d90+ 50mm 1,8D ausgerüstet ohne blitz usw.  und auch erst danach ihn gefragt ob ich das bild so "veröffentlichen" darf  und er musste dann zum zug xD  

location is halt schwer mit mischlicht... paar mehr bidler kommen noch


----------



## shila92 (10. August 2010)

Ja, das stimmt. An solchen Locations ein wirklich perfektes Bild zu machen ist schwierig...
An das mit der Erlaubnis zum Veröffentlichen habe auch zuerst gedacht.  Aber schön, dass er zugestimmt hat. 

Die Spiegelung beim zweiten Bild ist gut geworden.


----------



## pixelflair (10. August 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. An solchen Locations ein wirklich perfektes Bild zu machen ist schwierig...
> An das mit der Erlaubnis zum Veröffentlichen habe auch zuerst gedacht.  Aber schön, dass er zugestimmt hat.
> 
> Die Spiegelung beim zweiten Bild ist gut geworden.



danke  

ja ich hab immer gefragt danach wenn das bild gut war  die andren sind halt nur für mich @home für meien fotopräsi mappe.


----------



## Air0r (10. August 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Einfach hammer, Air0r!
> pixelflair, auch irgendwie interessant. Nur schade, dass der Hintergrund so dunkel ist, da fällt der Mann so wenig auf. Ein wenig mehr Helligkeit würde es glaube ich besser trennen.
> 
> 
> ...


Etwas heller belichten, Sättigung rein, Kontrast rein, HORIZONT NICHT DURCH DIE MITTE!!!!!! und das Bild würde mir sehr gefallen


----------



## Air0r (10. August 2010)

'Mixed Mode'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. August 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> 'Mixed Mode'


letzteres gefällt mir!


----------



## shila92 (10. August 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Etwas heller belichten, Sättigung rein, Kontrast rein, HORIZONT NICHT DURCH DIE MITTE!!!!!! und das Bild würde mir sehr gefallen


Danke für die Kritik. Gefällt es so?  Das mit dem Horizont ist wohl gescahmackssche, bleibt jetzt so.  Meine anderen Bilder waren mir schon fast zu bunt, deswegen hab ich's bei dem deher dezent gelassen. 

PS: Das zweite ist wirklich gut.


----------



## sNook (10. August 2010)

Ken, so schön die Bilder sind, bitte ich dich trotzdem, mal was anderes auszuprobieren und ein paar weniger dieser Art zu posten  *küsschen*


----------



## shila92 (10. August 2010)

Ok, das sehe ich ein. Hab's wohl ein bisschen übertrieben... 
Werde wohl wirklich mal was anderes versuchen (...müssen). Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Air0r (10. August 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Danke für die Kritik. Gefällt es so?  Das mit dem Horizont ist wohl gescahmackssche, bleibt jetzt so.  Meine anderen Bilder waren mir schon fast zu bunt, deswegen hab ich's bei dem deher dezent gelassen.
> 
> PS: Das zweite ist wirklich gut.




Was denkst?


----------



## Carvahall (10. August 2010)

Horizont eher weiter runter


----------



## Ryokage (11. August 2010)

Also ich finde bei dem Bild sollte man es so lassen wie es war. Es ist halt stark symmetrisch und bezieht daraus einen Teil seiner Stärke, mit Crop am Himmel sieht es nur noch halb so gut aus, weil eben dieser Effekt in der Vertikalen wegfällt. Es gibt Motive, da greift die Regel das goldnen Schnitts halt mal nicht. So wie shila das Bild gepostet hat, ist es für mich optimal.


----------



## Fransen (11. August 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Das T/S find ich grauenhaft!



MIr gings auch eher um die IDee, die AUsführung ist ausbaufähig, dass ist mir auch klar.
Ich hatte nur bisher keine Zeit es selber zu machen...


----------



## shila92 (11. August 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Was denkst?


Hmm, für das Motiv ein bissschen zu krass für meinen Geschmack. Aber trotzdem danke... es ist immer gut ein paar Ratschläge und Meinungen zu hören. 
Das mit dem Himmel fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Wenn der nicht zu eintönig ist, kann man den meiner Meinung nach ruhig miteinbringen.


----------



## sNook (11. August 2010)

Zwei neue von mir. 
Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## shila92 (11. August 2010)

Gefallen mir persönlich gut. Das dunkle Schema passt wunderbar, genauso wie die Perspektive beim ersten. Beim zweiten Bild hätte ich die helle Blüte einen Tick weiter in der Mitte positioniert. 

Ich hoffe, ich hab das hier noch nicht gepostet. Ist schon etwas älter aber hab's gerade wieder gefunden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2010)

So, wieder was von mir.
Wer errät, welche Stadt das ist? Dem ein oder anderen Studenten hier sollte es nicht allzu schwer fallen.
Ist leider ein kleines bissel verwakelt, ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das geschafft hab, mit Bildstabilisator, Sonne und recht lichtstarkem Objektiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (11. August 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> So, wieder was von mir.
> Wer errät, welche Stadt das ist? Dem ein oder anderen Studenten hier sollte es nicht allzu schwer fallen.
> Ist leider ein kleines bissel verwakelt, ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das geschafft hab, mit Bildstabilisator, Sonne und recht lichtstarkem Objektiv.



Ich rate mal: Dresden?


----------



## Jackhammer (11. August 2010)

ne, aachen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2010)

Aachen ist richtig! Das alte Gemäuer am Ende der Gasse ist ein Teil vom Dom.


----------



## Air0r (12. August 2010)

Strasburg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. August 2010)

Schick,schick.
Ist das erste ein HDR?


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Schick,schick.
> Ist das erste ein HDR?



Frag ich mich auch. Beim Letzten wirds mir ein bissel schwindelig!


----------



## Ryokage (13. August 2010)

Also am ersten hängen noch die Exif dran, das wird demnach nicht bearbeitet sein.


----------



## Air0r (13. August 2010)

Kein HDR. Schlicht ein entwickeltes RAW


----------



## taks (13. August 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Schick,schick.
> Ist das erste ein HDR?



Ich weiss ist Offtopic, aber ISO100?

Auch haben will


----------



## Naitsabes (13. August 2010)

Vancouver Dwontown vom Stanley Park aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Air0r und Vladez, einfach zum niederknien schöne Bilder
Echt wunderschön!


----------



## Ryokage (13. August 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Ich weiss ist Offtopic, aber ISO100?
> 
> Auch haben will



Tipp an alle, holt euch mal nen Exif Viewer für euren Browser, dann kann man mit einem Rechtsklick sowas selbst feststellen, z.B. in Firefox FxIF. So kann ich dir z.B. jetzt verraten: ja ISO100 und zum Thema haben wollen, ich auch, aber dann spar schon mal, in den Metadaten steht was von einer EOS 5D mit L Objektiv


----------



## pixelflair (13. August 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Tipp an alle, holt euch mal nen Exif Viewer für euren Browser, dann kann man mit einem Rechtsklick sowas selbst feststellen, z.B. in Firefox FxIF. So kann ich dir z.B. jetzt verraten: ja ISO100 und zum Thema haben wollen, ich auch, aber spar schon mal, dann spar schon mal, in den Metadaten steht was von einer EOS 5D mit L Objektiv



Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM

ist das   soweit ich weiß hat thomas das xD


----------



## Ryokage (13. August 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM
> 
> ist das   soweit ich weiß hat thomas das xD



Jop, ich war grad zu faul extra noch mal nachzusehen 
Der Tele Traum für alle Canon Nutzer, leider auch Traumhaft teuer für einen Studenten wie mich.


----------



## pixelflair (13. August 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Jop, ich war grad zu faul extra noch mal nachzusehen
> Der Tele Traum für alle Canon Nutzer, leider auch Traumhaft teuer für einen Studenten wie mich.



also airor is auch student ;D nur so zur info... wenn man nen hobby hat dann spart man halt... geht mir ja auch so.. xD


----------



## Ryokage (13. August 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> also airor is auch student ;D nur so zur info... wenn man nen hobby hat dann spart man halt... geht mir ja auch so.. xD


Ok, dann hat er wohl eisern gespart. Bei mir reichts mal grad vielelicht demnächst mal für nen BG und zwei neue Akkus. Muss mir wenn ich die blöde Bachelorarbeit durch habe dringeds wieder Arbeit suchen 

So, un da das ja ein Bilderthread ist, mal noch ein etwas älteres Bild von mir, was ich beim durchkramen gefunden hab, nix besonderes aber ok denke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. August 2010)

Der Name muss aber ned stimmen. Bei meinen Bildern steht auch immer einer drin wo ich keine Ahnung habe wer das ist oder wieso der da steht


----------



## Bestia (13. August 2010)

Dann hast du eine gebrauchte Kamera? Änder' es doch einfach. ::=


----------



## Air0r (13. August 2010)

Name in Cam eingetragen? Per USB anschließen, mit der Canon Software kann man den Namen eintragen/ändern. Zu meinem Equip: Die 5D ist gebraucht und das 70-200 2.8 ist das ohne Stabi (war neu). Gebraucht gibt's das 2.8 L USM sicher unter 1000


----------



## Naitsabes (13. August 2010)

Und noch eines aus Kanada




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. August 2010)

sehr schön!


----------



## guntergeh (14. August 2010)

Blubb


----------



## Naitsabes (14. August 2010)

Und noch drei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2010)

@ guntergeh 

Klasse bearbeitung und vorallem verdammt schönes "Motiv"


----------



## Air0r (14. August 2010)

Russentonne - Test...
Entrauscht, Nachgeschärft und Kontrast reingegeben. Für 150€ echt heftig oO

1000mm, Blende 10

http://www.abload.de/img/img_327647zk.jpg


----------



## Fransen (14. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder Vladez! 

@guntergeh
Super! 

@Air0r
Für eine Russentonne absolut ansehnlich, leider versagt sie dafür in vielen anderen Situationen...


----------



## Air0r (14. August 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder Vladez!
> 
> @guntergeh
> Super!
> ...



Dafür hat sie ja auch nur ein 7tel so viel gekostet wie mein L :>


----------



## Senfgurke (14. August 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues


----------



## Fransen (14. August 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie ja auch nur ein 7tel so viel gekostet wie mein L :>


Das stimmt.
Wenn man switchen kann, ist das eine nette Spielerei.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. August 2010)

Aus dem fahrenden Auto heraus fotografiert. Dafür gar nicht schlecht, wie ich finde. Schnappschuss mit meiner IXUS 75:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (14. August 2010)

Kleiner Brennweitenvergleich :>

In dieser Reihenfolge:
Sigma 12-24
@12
@24
Sigma 24-70
@24
Canon 50
Sigma 24-70
@70
Canon 70-200
@70
@200
MC MTO-11A


----------



## pixelflair (14. August 2010)

nochmal 

Hannover neues Rathaus am letzten Dienstag


----------



## Air0r (17. August 2010)

Joa
Model
und 2 mal der Fotograf


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir^^

Ich würde mich riesig über eure Meinung zur Bearbeitung freuen, egal ob positiv oder negativ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (20. August 2010)

ehrlich meinung? sowas gehört in papierkorb...

@airor... dieses objektiv  damit kannste echt wen umbringen xD


----------



## Fransen (20. August 2010)

Bruchlandung?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht
Kann es sein, das der Typ hier aus meiner Gegend ist? Kommt mir bekannt vor, die Kombi aus Helm, Goggle und rad.

Schönes Foto, Winterberg von seiner besten Seite

@nyso: Ich muss Pixleflair leider zustimmen, sieht nicht sondelich toll aus.


----------



## shila92 (20. August 2010)

Also ich finde das echt gelungen, nyso!  Da zeigt sich wieder einmal, dass Geschmäcker bekanntlich ja verschieden sind.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. August 2010)

@nyso: Also ich weiß, wie du wolltest, dass es aussieht  Es sieht nich schlecht aus, aber es is nich wirklich mein Geschmack, zum Glück kann ich das trotzdem würdigen, nich so wie pixelflair


----------



## Fransen (21. August 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht
> Kann es sein, das der Typ hier aus meiner Gegend ist? Kommt mir bekannt vor, die Kombi aus Helm, Goggle und rad.
> 
> Schönes Foto, Winterberg von seiner besten Seite



Woher der Fahrer kommt, kann ich leider nicht mehr genau sagen - aber ich meine aus NRW, ich habe leider genau am selbem mein Handy geshreddert - indem dummerweise die Namen + E-Mail der Fahrer standen.
War aber kein geplantes Shooting, bin einfach mal just4fun und auf gut Glück nach Winterberg gefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein paar Sachen von mir

Alles aus RAW

EOS 300D | F7.1 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 300D | F11 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 300D | F9 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EOS 300D | F4.5 | 1/50s | ISO 200 | 30mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 300D | F4.5 | 1/50s | ISO 200 | 30mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sNook (22. August 2010)

Versuche mal bei diesen Produktfotos, bzw. den Jack Daniel's Fotos möglichst einen softeren Hintergrund zu nehmen. Was du genommen hast, scheint mir die rückseite eines Posters zu sein?
Das spiegelt zu extrem finde ich. Ein Blatt Papier sorgt da schon für sanftere Schatten und schöneres Bild. 

Ansonsten das Licht ein wenig "softer" machen, indem du da ein Blatt vorklebst um halt ne "Soft-Box" zu erstellen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Versuche mal bei diesen Produktfotos, bzw. den Jack Daniel's Fotos möglichst einen softeren Hintergrund zu nehmen. Was du genommen hast, scheint mir die rückseite eines Posters zu sein?
> Das spiegelt zu extrem finde ich. Ein Blatt Papier sorgt da schon für sanftere Schatten und schöneres Bild.
> 
> Ansonsten das Licht ein wenig "softer" machen, indem du da ein Blatt vorklebst um halt ne "Soft-Box" zu erstellen.




ich wollte an sich auch ein Spiegeleffekt haben (s. starke Bearbeitung), nur nicht so wie in einem Spiegel, sondern eher wie auf dem Wasser teils zu sehen ist. Das ganze ist nur leider mäßig aufgegangen wie es geplant war.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sNook (22. August 2010)

Das kannst du aber über Photoshop erzeugen, das gespiegelte 

So nun will ich auch nicht weiter klugscheissen, wir haben uns ja alle lieb


----------



## Carvahall (23. August 2010)

@nyso: Ist mal interresant was anderes als ein Normales Bild zu sehen. Aber könnte man den Hintergund nicht auch noch in diesem Stil machen?

@Nichtraucher: Beim 3ten Bild sollte der Fokus meiner Meinung nach weiter nach vorne.
Das zweite Planzenbild ist mir irgendwie zu Langweilig.


----------



## Carvahall (23. August 2010)

Wieder mal was von mir.
Damit ich nicht nur immer blöde Kommentare abgebe sonder auch selbst was zeige... 

Das letzte ist der erste Versuch mit meiner Makrolinse

Leider ist das vierte auf Tatsächliche Pixel vergrößert also nicht allzu scharf


----------



## Senfgurke (23. August 2010)

das bearbeitete auge sieht genial aus!
mir gefällts!

feuerwerk steh ich nich drauf, liegt aber nicht an den bildern ^^


----------



## Fransen (23. August 2010)

Soo, ging ja schnell! Danke nochmal fürs löschen! 
Hier ists richtig, leider bearbeitet an einem nicht kalibrierten Monitor...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. August 2010)

Passt bei mir von den Farben, das mit der Kalibrierung is eh net so ganz das Wahre. Meiner is auch nich gut eingestellt, also ich hoff einfach, dass die Bilder bei andern auch gut aussehen  Die sind von heut Abend, war ein wahnsinns Sturm und dann reißen die Wolken plötzlich auf und der gesamte Himmel war orange, hab das versucht auf Bilder zu bannen, hoffe sie gefallen. Die Häuser waren halt aus der Situation heraus nicht zu vermeiden, aber is noch akzeptabel.
Das letzte is btw kein HDR Ich hab da auch nich den Weißabgleich versaut, das Licht war wirklich so rot-orange, auch auf den Straßen.

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, wie sehr das Auto das letzte Bild versaut


----------



## Carvahall (23. August 2010)

@ Heizungsrohr: Vor allem das 2te gefällt. Beim 1ten stört das Haus. Schade das das letze Verwackelt ist.

@Fransen: Irgendwie weiss ich nicht wo ich bei dem Bild hinsehen sollte. Gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## Fransen (24. August 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> @Fransen: Irgendwie weiss ich nicht wo ich bei dem Bild hinsehen sollte. Gefällt mir nicht so.



Ja, ich stehe mit dem Bild auch etwas auf Kriegsfuß, ich find' nur keinen genauen Anhaltspunkt dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## pixelflair (24. August 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Passt bei mir von den Farben, das mit der Kalibrierung is eh net so ganz das Wahre. Meiner is auch nich gut eingestellt, also ich hoff einfach, dass die Bilder bei andern auch gut aussehen  Die sind von heut Abend, war ein wahnsinns Sturm und dann reißen die Wolken plötzlich auf und der gesamte Himmel war orange, hab das versucht auf Bilder zu bannen, hoffe sie gefallen. Die Häuser waren halt aus der Situation heraus nicht zu vermeiden, aber is noch akzeptabel.
> Das letzte is btw kein HDR Ich hab da auch nich den Weißabgleich versaut, das Licht war wirklich so rot-orange, auch auf den Straßen.
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, wie sehr das Auto das letzte Bild versaut




iwie nich zu glauben dass es SO KRASS war weil ich wohne an nem stahlwerk und kenne orangen himmel zu gut... xD 

aber wenn dann echt krass


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Soo, ging ja schnell! Danke nochmal fürs löschen!
> Hier ists richtig, leider bearbeitet an einem nicht kalibrierten Monitor...



Hättest den Fokus direkt auf das Pärchen legen müssen bzw. hast halt nur etwas verfehlt wenn man bei der rechten Bepflanzung guckt.


----------



## pixelflair (25. August 2010)

einmal nen älteres (2009)

und das mit dem mtb is nfsgame hier ausm forum xD


----------



## Fransen (25. August 2010)

Klick, erwischt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## pixelflair (25. August 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Klick, erwischt.
> 
> 
> ​




ich hoffe für dich,dass die Personen immer wissen, dass sie im Netz veröffentlicht werden (kommt mir nämlich nich so vor)


----------



## Fransen (25. August 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> ich hoffe für dich,dass die Personen immer wissen, dass sie im Netz veröffentlicht werden (kommt mir nämlich nich so vor)



Wissen sie, keine Sorge.
Ich mache das nicht erst seit gestern.
Belehrungen brauche ich nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. August 2010)

Mir ist die Pupille nen Tick zu klein für meinen Geschmack, aber ansich gut getroffen und bearbeitet.

Das erste Bild ist schon ein paar Wochen alt, habs aber ma neu bearbeitet, sieht so besser aus.


----------



## Air0r (29. August 2010)

Will nich wissen wie viele Leute gestern beim THW angerufen haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von mir 

Feedback ist natürlich erwünscht


----------



## Taitan (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2010)

@ Heinzungsrohr 

Das erste Foto gibst auch bei Windows 7 als Wallpaper ^^ (müsste der gleiche Ort sein).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Das ist Königstein oder ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

@Air0r
Heilige scheiß°. Womit hast du das ausgeleuchtet?! das war doch bestimmt nicht der Blitz, oder hast du den mehrfach gezündet?

@Johnny the Gamer
beim letzten würde ich es besser finden, wenn ud das Auto komplett in Farbe gelassen hättest.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bestia (30. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Air0r
> Heilige scheiß°. Womit hast du das ausgeleuchtet?! das war doch bestimmt nicht der Blitz, oder hast du den mehrfach gezündet?


Baustrahler, genug Strom ist ja da. 
Ne, bestimmt mehrfach.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Das Erste finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Danke.  Ich finds auch am besten. 
Heute während eines kurzen Spaziergangs entstanden und im Moment macht B/W Fotografie Spaß, hat man mehr Möglichkeiten irgendwie.
Farbe lenkt zu oft ab.


----------



## shila92 (30. August 2010)

@CELUICHOISI: Echt nice! Gefallen mir alle sehr gut!  Darf ich fragen wie du den Effekt beim 2. Bild hinbekommen hast? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Sowas bekommste ganz gut über das "Vignetting" z.B. in der Nachbearbeitung bei Adobe Camera Raw hin. Falls du diesen "aussen dunkel, innen hell-Effekt" meinst. Wobei es hier ein bissel extrem ausgefallen ist. Kann sein, wegem dem Schwarz-Weiß. Bei Farbbildern sieht man den Effekt nich so stark.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

@Shila

GIMP. 

Ich entwickle meine Bilder immer mit Lightroom 3, aber was Bildveränderung angeht, da nehme ich GIMP. Ich veränder selten Bilder, aber da schien es mir passend. 

Bewegungsverzerrung.

Deins ist auch cool, aber mir würds halt in B/W besser gefallen, aber ich bin da eh im Moment auf dem B/W Trip, wie gesagt..^^


----------



## shila92 (30. August 2010)

@Scholle_Satt: Ich meinte diese Verzerrungen. Die geben irgendwie eine Bewegung im Bild. 
@CELUICHOISI: Danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

In b/w gefiel mir das nicht ganz so gut... ich hab schon die Sättigung etwas verringert und so fand ich's ganz gut. 
Aber b/w sieht meistens wirklich gut aus. Ich mag auch sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (30. August 2010)

Auch mal kleiner CK von mir 

Bild is schon älter


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Bin ich heute drübergestolpert. Am Rheinufer. Ne alte Bootswinde. Meine ersten Raw-Entwicklungen. Und auch mit Filter nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Air0r (30. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Air0r
> Heilige scheiß°. Womit hast du das ausgeleuchtet?! das war doch bestimmt nicht der Blitz, oder hast du den mehrfach gezündet?
> 
> @Johnny the Gamer
> ...



Doch, Blitz... meist so 3 bis 4 mal gezündet. Auf Vollleistung, also jedes mal 400Ws - nen Canon 580EX II hat auf voller Leistung ca 80 Ws


----------



## Ryokage (30. August 2010)

*hier stand mist* (falscher Tab, sorry)


----------



## Air0r (30. August 2010)

Recent stuff... kritiken erwünscht
Bild 1, 7 und 8 bearbeitet


----------



## sNook (30. August 2010)

Also Air0r, Bild 1/2/3/4/5 gefällt mir sehr sehr gut 
Klasse Idee, klasse Model, gute Umsetzung. 

Die letzten drei mögen mir nicht so recht gefallen. Das erste mag wohl für Autofans ganz interessant sein, das zweite ist mir im Gesicht ein wenig zu unscharf und das letzte grieselt mir zu sehr. 

Alles einfach nur vom betrachten her..


----------



## LOGIC (30. August 2010)

So mal wieder was von mir 
Alle 3 sind aus dem Sommer Urlaub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

@ Air0r 

Das Model im vorletzten Bild ist ja der Hammer, die Augen


----------



## Ecle (1. September 2010)

@ Air0r

Die Schärfentiefe ist meiner Meinung nach bei den meisten Bildern viel zu klein. Es scheint heutzutage eine Modeerscheinung zu sein, wohl um sich von den Kompakten abzusetzen...


----------



## guntergeh (1. September 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist Königstein oder ?



Bastei!


----------



## Air0r (1. September 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> @ Air0r
> 
> Die Schärfentiefe ist meiner Meinung nach bei den meisten Bildern viel zu klein. Es scheint heutzutage eine Modeerscheinung zu sein, wohl um sich von den Kompakten abzusetzen...



Für Dich mag es Mode sein, für mich ist es Ästhetik.


----------



## pixelflair (1. September 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Für Dich mag es Mode sein, für mich ist es Ästhetik.



stimm ich dir zu..

was bringt es bei so einem bild ne große tiefenschärfe zu haben? soll doch keine Landschaftsaufnahme sein^^


----------



## Naitsabes (1. September 2010)

Irgendwo zwischen Tofino und Ucluelet mit BlueYellow Polarizer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## exoRR (2. September 2010)

Tolle Sache Vladez, das gefällt mir. Kannst du vllt für mich mal die Originaldatei hochladen? will mir ein Wallpaper machen 

@CELUICHOISI: Da ist kein bild im Spoiler.


----------



## guntergeh (2. September 2010)

Unschärfe fetzt.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Doch bei mir geht das Bild im Spoiler.
Jetzt aber,



Spoiler



http://www.abload.de/img/panoooffnj.jpg


----------



## exoRR (2. September 2010)

Bei mir nicht. Mach am besten nochmal den Upload.


----------



## shila92 (2. September 2010)

Bei mir geht's ebenfalls nicht. Weder im Naturfotografie-Thread noch hier. 
Du musst es schon hier hochladen und nicht bei Abload.de. Sonst gehts nicht.  Aber sieht klasse aus! Beeindruckender Ausblick! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Verdammt jetzt aber.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (2. September 2010)

> Kannst du vllt für mich mal die Originaldatei hochladen? will mir ein Wallpaper machen


Klar doch; unbeschnitten und in voller Auflösung in bester jpeg-Qualität - 8,8Mb


----------



## pixelflair (2. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt aber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich muss sagen.. gefällt.. kannste davon mal ne nachtpanorama aufnahme machen? mit der autobahn(?)  wirkts bestimmt geil


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Hab ich vor. 
Stells dir erst mal an Sylvester vor.


----------



## nyso (3. September 2010)

Der Sonnenuntergang gestern abend war bombastisch, leider konnte ich nur aus dem Fenster knipsen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (3. September 2010)

Der Doktor war mal wieder auf einem Rennen  . Dieses Mal war es der Nürburgring. Ich habe mir dort die Rennen der FIA GT und der ADAC GT Masters angesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wetter in der Eifel ist manchmal nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einführungsrunde der ADAC GT Masters. Ich hoffe meine (minimal) Bearbeitung gefällt euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Porsche von Sebastian Asch und Niclas Kentenich. Das Duo hat am Samstag im Rennen den 3.Platz und am Sonntag den 2.Platz gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der FIA GT ging es heiß her.

Ich hoffe euch gefallen meine Bilder und freue mich auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## pixelflair (3. September 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Der Doktor war mal wieder auf einem Rennen  . Dieses Mal war es der Nürburgring. Ich habe mir dort die Rennen der FIA GT und der ADAC GT Masters angesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




welches objektiv hast du genommen? irgendwie is nich eins wirklich scharf  da gibts am ring aber bessere ecken für fotos


----------



## Dr.Speed (3. September 2010)

@pixelflair: Das mit der Unschärfe muss irgendetwas mit dem Verkleinern zu tun haben. Ich habe die Bilder hier in 4272x2848 und sie sind scharf. Die Unschärfe auf den verkleinerten Bildern sehe ich aber auch. Irgendwie komisch. Hab persönlich keine Erklärung dafür.

Wenn ich die Bilder aber in original Auflösung anhänge, dann brauche ich einen Post pro Bild. Ich werd mir bei Gelegenheit was überlegen.


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2010)

Umfangreiche Diskussionen bitte in den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html verlagern.


----------



## Air0r (3. September 2010)

Mal Auto...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. September 2010)

Das erste ist eindeutig "cooler". Sehr geile Stimmung, aber man sieht die Besitzer (?) im Auto gespiegelt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2010)

@ Dr. Speed : Bin heut und morgen aufm Hockenheimring bei der Renault World Series. Ma schauen, was ich mitbringe.  Die von dir fand ich aber gut. Besonders das mit der Wetterfront. Eifelwetter halt. Bin auch gelegentlich da oben! 

Ansonsten bei mir nix neues. 

Der Himmel überm Rhein. Bissel rumprobiert.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2010)

@ Dr. Speed : Bin heut und morgen aufm Hockenheimring bei der Renault World Series. Ma schauen, was ich mitbringe.  Die von dir fand ich aber gut. Besonders das mit der Wetterfront. Eifelwetter halt. Bin auch gelegentlich da oben! 

Ansonsten bei mir nix neues. 

Der Himmel überm Rhein. Bissel rumprobiert.


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. September 2010)

Freut mich, dass euch die Bilder gefallen .

Ich hab mir gedacht ich leg nochmal nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (4. September 2010)

Hier is grad mal ein Zug vorbeigefahrn...

Ist in Fürth

Leider hat ich nur meine kleine Kamera dabei, Jetzt ist es mit dem Rauschen nicht allzu weit her.

Meinungen sind erwünscht!!

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## nyso (4. September 2010)

Meinung?

Zu breit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Meinung?
> 
> Zu breit



langweilig und unscharf.
Gilt würde die letzten zwei Bilder
Scholle_Satt sind ja immer hin noch scharf...

Leute dieser Thread ist nicht dafür da, um eure Urlaubs und Erlebnisbilder zu posten, sondern um gute bilder zu präsentieren. 
Wenn an einem WE mal kein einziges Bild was geworden ist, sch°iß drauf. kommt ein nächst Mal!


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Carvahall (5. September 2010)

@nichtraucher

Mir gefällt das Bild relativ gut und deshalb wollte ich eure Meineung hören. Wenn die schlecht sind, OK, Kann ich was lernen.
Sorry wegen dem mit der breite, hab das auf meinem Bildschirm nicht so gesehen aber OK.
Sind so ziemlich meine ersten SW-Erfahrungen.

@nichtraucher: Ich weiss nicht was ich von deinem Bild halten soll.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> @nichtraucher: Ich weiss nicht was ich von deinem Bild halten soll.



Ich auch nicht. Über andere meckern, dass man nur super Bilder einstellen soll, aber selber nicht viel besser


----------



## Senfgurke (5. September 2010)

heute Mittag am Point Alpha (ehemalige Grenze zwischen Ost und West)


----------



## Naitsabes (7. September 2010)

Dann hätte ich nochmal eins von Vancouver Island.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Leute dieser Thread ist nicht dafür da, um eure Urlaubs und Erlebnisbilder zu posten, sondern um gute bilder zu präsentieren.


 
Dein Bild ist auch nicht gerade überwältigend ! ?


----------



## Senfgurke (7. September 2010)

@ der Moloch

bei dem Bild wird mir kalt, weil ich an Weihnachten denken muss


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

Ist ja nicht mehr lang bis dahin..

Wird's dir jetzt ein wenig wärmer ?


----------



## Senfgurke (7. September 2010)

oh jaaa.
viele Dank


----------



## sNook (7. September 2010)

Ich war auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2010)

Wer hätte es anders gedacht.
der_yappi postet Bilder. Und was kommt bei rum? Genau!

Band Pics / Music Pics 

War Ende Juli / Anfang August en Open Air an zwei Abenden.

Nikon D80 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 und Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 (ist ja in den EXIFs zu sehen)

Und SORRY, beim verkleinern hats die Bilder von der Quali en bisschen getroffen. Aber fürs WWW langts.

*6th Element* - ein bisschen verwaschen und dann in S/W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Blue Tattoo

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4 x *Knutschfleck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2010)

Nach langem mal wieder (von so vielen gehasst) meine Freundin ;D

aber dachte,dass kann ich mal hochladen hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (7. September 2010)

das Foto ist klasse!

Gut ausgeleuchtet, schöner hintergrund, der sonnenglanz im haar.

Nur schaut sie so, als wollte sie sagen " warum immer ich" 

Hast du das bild bearbeitet?


----------



## Bestia (7. September 2010)

Also das Motiv ist gut, nur finde ich es fast etwas zu stark ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## pixelflair (8. September 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> das Foto ist klasse!
> 
> Gut ausgeleuchtet, schöner hintergrund, der sonnenglanz im haar.
> 
> ...




jop bearbeitet aber in grenzen. haut natürlich bissel weichgezeichnet und teile geschärft.

am himmel nur bissel die kontrast und helligkeit geändert, dass es der wirklichkeit entspricht.

ansonsten halt mit Blitz gearbeitet.


und ja das Bild is mit absicht so hell  War gewollt.

und meine Freundin guckt komischerweiße oft so ;D auch wenn sie's gar nit will^^ aber war auch kein geplantes shooting, war eher weil mein objektiv neu war und ich die cam dabei hatte


----------



## Air0r (8. September 2010)

Kritik?


----------



## Ryokage (8. September 2010)

WOW 

starkes Motiv, tolles Licht für s/w


----------



## Air0r (8. September 2010)

Ergänzung:


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (9. September 2010)

Vom 23.8 bis zum 28.8 2010 fand in Traiskirchen (Ö) die Europameisterschaft der Ferngesteuerten Modellbuggys im Maßstab 1:10 mit Elektro Antrieb stadt, kurz Buggy Euro 2010.

Hier ein paar Impressionen:

Mit Beifahrer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Resultat war ein Air Crash



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird um jeden Millimeter gekämpft (der amtierende Weltmeister in Aktion)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nette Sprünge





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (10. September 2010)

Klasse Bilder! vor allem das dritte, wo sich die beiden linken Räder von der Straße heben


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (10. September 2010)

NACHSCHUB!!!

Leider etwas unscharf aber auf 2 Rädern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dumm gelaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2010)

2 x Eremitage in Bayreuth (Lumix FX-07)

Teil des Neuen Schlosses an der "Oberen Grotte"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2010)

DIe Buggybilder haun mich echt um. Sehr cool! Gut getroffen!


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (11. September 2010)

Wieder Nachschub. Diesmal nicht von Buggys sondern von Tourenwagen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Hier wird um jeden millimeter gekämpft und das bei 70 Sachen!!!!! (Topspeed 130km/h)

Edit:
Breite Forum konform


----------



## taks (11. September 2010)

Hab mal wieder ein bisschen Schreibtisch Fotografie betrieben 
Leider gelingt es mir einfach nicht das Spiegelbild 100%ig scharf hin zu bekommen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (12. September 2010)

Mal was von mir. Kodak Digicam 8MP. Amateur. Unbearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (12. September 2010)

süßer hund ;D 
schone landschaftsbilder.... klasse farben  war im winter ne?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> süßer hund ;D
> schone landschaftsbilder.... klasse farben  war im winter ne?



bei 2. und 3. hoffe ich das


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. September 2010)

Naja könnte auch ne Infrarot-Aufnahme sein, jedenfalls auf den 1. Blick


----------



## SXFreak (12. September 2010)

Danke. War im Winter 

Nachschub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Die Oldtimerpics sind genial

Aber die Soldaten sollten sich schämen, so wie die auf dem Bild rumlümmeln^^


----------



## HeNrY (26. September 2010)

Gerade das Wachbataillon...


----------



## Taitan (29. September 2010)

Eins meiner ersten Bilder mit einer DSLR:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (30. September 2010)

Und gleich gelungen, Taitan! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2010)

wuff ;D


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Und gleich gelungen, Taitan!



Zu Taitan:
Mein ich auch  

Zu Shila:
Wärste nur nen Meter weiter nach vorne gegangen, so das man den Kies und den gepflasterten Teil des Weges nicht sieht, wärs mMn besser / homogener. Sonsten gefällts mir - schöne Lichtstimmung

Zu pixelflair:
Neues Model? Wollte deine Freundin nicht mehr posen  (bitte nicht hauen)
Schöner Hund


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Zu Taitan:
> Mein ich auch
> 
> Zu Shila:
> ...



ich komm grad ausm fitness ;D also duck dich lieber  die bidler von meiner freundin stell ich nur hier mitlerweile nit mehr rein xD oder nur noch gelegentlich xDD


----------



## shila92 (30. September 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wärste nur nen Meter weiter nach vorne gegangen, so das man den Kies und den gepflasterten Teil des Weges nicht sieht, wärs mMn besser / homogener. Sonsten gefällts mir - schöne Lichtstimmung


Ein Kumpel hat mir genau das gleiche gesagt.  Ich fand's gar nicht schlecht/schlimm. Aber werde ich ab jetzt drauf achten.


----------



## Naitsabes (30. September 2010)

Noch mehr aus Kanada



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (1. Oktober 2010)

Beide Bilder mit der Casio Exilim S880 _geschossen_
und mit PhotoshopCS5 nachbeabreitet

Bild1: Kampf der Tita...ähh...Wespen
(Müssen die denn beim Mittagessen immer stören?)

Bild2: Untergang des nördlichen Abendlandes
(Am Fährhafen Sassnitz Richtung Schweden)

Edit: keine Farbänderungen vorgenommen, nur Größe und Ausrichtung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Wolken sehen echt Hammer aus so von unten beleuchtet, genial


----------



## nuol (1. Oktober 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Wolken sehen echt Hammer aus so von unten beleuchtet, genial


 
Danke fuer die Blumen 

NEIN, ich will KEINE Blumenbilder mehr sehen


----------



## Air0r (1. Oktober 2010)

Deponie


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

Nichts nachbearbeitet, genauso wie es von der Speicherkarte kam.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Nichts nachbearbeitet, genauso wie es von der Speicherkarte kam.



grundidee schön, aber leider iwie total unscharf... keinerlei kontur im himmel


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich bin ja nur ein Spaß-an-der-Freude-Fotoknippser. Die Kamera kam mit der Dunkelheit ebenfalls nicht sooo zurecht. Aber einen Erinnungswert hat es alle mal  ABER für Tipps, wie wo was man hätte besser machen können, bin ich immer offen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2010)

dann lieber iso-wert ein wenig hochdrehen und drauf achten wo der fokuspunkt der kamera landet  und wenn du solche aufnahmen machen willst dann versuch's mitm stativ, falls du eins hast wirkt wunder

mein bild (s.u.) is auch nur mit ner kleinen dslr aufgenommen worden.

Außerdem das große Copyright brauchste nich  Gild auch ohne Text, wenn etwas kleiner. Lenkt viel zu sehr vom Motiv selbst ab


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2010)

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sNook (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag mal, beim zweiten Bild:

Wenn man dort alles unter dem Wald rausschneiden würde und somit nur noch die tollen Wolken und das Windkraftradding sehen tut, dann wäre das ein gelungenes Bildchen!


----------



## pixelflair (3. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?



motive schön, ABER bitte max. 1000 Pixel breite bitte ja xD


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2010)

Und nun (sogar in x1000)?


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie nicht ganz zufrieden...
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Senfgurke (3. Oktober 2010)

das einzige, was mich stört, ist das licht ganz rechts.
wenn du das weg schneidest, fände ich das bild sehr gelungen.

aber auch so gefällts


----------



## nuol (3. Oktober 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> das einzige, was mich stört, ist das licht ganz rechts.
> wenn du das weg schneidest, fände ich das bild sehr gelungen.
> 
> aber auch so gefällts



Sehe ich auch so, das Licht muss weg. 
Aber womit bist DU denn nicht ganz zufrieden? @ Fransen


----------



## sNook (3. Oktober 2010)

@nfsgame:

Genau 
Das erste. Dann aber die fehlende schärfe^^ was haste für ne Ausrüstung?

@fransen:
Ich glaub aber, wenn du das licht wegschneidest, ist das fahrer zu weit am rand oder ?!..
wie ist das eigentlich in winterberg, wenn du blitzt, stört es die fahrer nicht ? Fahre demnächst auch dorthin und will mal versuchen ein paar flotte biker einzufangen.

Solange gibts sonst erstmal nur andere Kost:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2010)

@Fransen
wie schon gesagt - das Licht - es ist ein zu starker Blickfang.
und vllt könnte der Biker mehr den Hintern hoch nehmen. Wirkt sportlicher und verleiht eine gewisse Dynamik 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal.
Das genau war es was mich stört, der etwas misslungene versuch indirekt zu blitzen, aber aller anfang ist schwer...
Auf meiner neuen Flickr Seite sind schon ein paar Bilder aus der bikearena zu finden (unter 'sport'), kommen aber noch mehr, auf wunsch gerne auch hier.
Hab mittlerweile einige auf lager, mache mich die Tage auch an eine ernsthafte Bearbeitung der neuen.

Blitzen ist in Winterberg erlaubt und stellt kein Problem dar.

//aufm Handy getippt, daher alles etwas unsauber...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> @nfsgame:
> 
> Genau
> Das erste. Dann aber die fehlende schärfe^^ was haste für ne Ausrüstung?


Das war nen Schnappschuss mitm N95 .


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Oktober 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> dann lieber iso-wert ein wenig hochdrehen und drauf achten wo der fokuspunkt der kamera landet  und wenn du solche aufnahmen machen willst dann versuch's mitm stativ, falls du eins hast wirkt wunder



Stativ wäre kein Problem, Iso-Wert hochschrauben auch nicht. ABER mit dem Fokuspunkt hätte ich nun mein Problem. Wo hätte dieser denn liegen sollen? 



pixelflair schrieb:


> mein bild (s.u.) is auch nur mit ner kleinen dslr aufgenommen worden.
> 
> Außerdem das große Copyright brauchste nich  Gild auch ohne Text, wenn etwas kleiner. Lenkt viel zu sehr vom Motiv selbst ab



Nettes Bild! Und was das CR angeht, werd ich mir da mal was überlegen, was, bzw. wie ich da noch was umsetzten kann. Bin da für jede Idee offen (außer das es eben kleiner sein darf  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte ihn oben bei den Blättern gesetzt. 

Alternativ auch mal rumexperimentieren, ich meine wir leben in einer Digitalen Welt, du hättest ja einfach mal ein paar mehr Fotos schießen können, von der gleichen Situation. 

Dann könntest du auch die Bilder übereinander legen, sodass Blätter und die Bäume ganz unten evtl beide Scharf sind (sehe bestimmt interessant aus).


----------



## Fransen (4. Oktober 2010)

Und weiter.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## tibo12 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wurde höflichst gebeten das Bild hier zu posten.

Haben vor kurzem ein cooles Foto gemacht. 
An dem Bild ist nichts gestellt. 
Sie hat die Zeitung mit ins Bett genommen und ist dann mit dieser eingeschlafen.


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz der Papa


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

So nun auch ein Bild von mir.
Vor etwa 2 Monaten gemacht um 23Uhr Draußen 
Dieses war mein erstes richtiges Lightpainting Bild und es macht wirkilch spaß 
Kamera : Canon EOS 450D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (5. Oktober 2010)

@Air0r
Mal wieder wunderbar 
Nur das erste ist ein wenig dunkel, oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2010)

Apropos Lightpainting 

Aufgrund dessen, dass wir uns zum Grill im Sommer immer Stadtpark trafen, nannten wir uns - Achtung sehr originell - "Die Staddis". mit "die" sah as Bild aber dämlich aus...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Apropos Lightpainting
> 
> Aufgrund dessen, dass wir uns zum Grill im Sommer immer Stadtpark trafen, nannten wir uns - Achtung sehr originell - "Die Staddis". mit "die" sah as Bild aber dämlich aus...
> 
> ...


Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## tanaone1234 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr von den bildern?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Oktober 2010)

beim zweiten stören die Leitungen extrem. Beim nächsten Mal drauf achten, dass du die nicht mit im Bild hast.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nuol (7. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> beim zweiten stören die Leitungen extrem. Beim nächsten Mal drauf achten, dass du die nicht mit im Bild hast.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Huhh, ganz schön heftig.
Das Bild sieht ziemlich wertlos aus mit den ganzen Leitungen.
Schade, hätte sonst potential gehabt.


----------



## Re4dt (7. Oktober 2010)

Das erste Bild wäre bestimmt auch was aber ich würd mal sagen du hast deine ISO zu Hochgestellt und du hast dich selber belichtet bzw der Hintergrund ist auch zu sehen.Das Zweite Bild wäre richtig gut wenn die Leitungen nicht vorhanden wären ansonsten das dritte sieht ganz normal aus.


----------



## Air0r (7. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Huhh, ganz schön heftig.
> Das Bild sieht ziemlich wertlos aus mit den ganzen Leitungen.
> Schade, hätte sonst potential gehabt.



Das Flare stört, der Baum in der Mitte, der Mast rechts, aber NICHT! die Leitungen. Die Leitungen füllen oben noch ein wenig.


----------



## nuol (7. Oktober 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Das Flare stört, der Baum in der Mitte, der Mast rechts, aber NICHT! die Leitungen. Die Leitungen füllen oben noch ein wenig.



Ich mag die Leitungen dort dennoch nicht. Ansichtssache.


----------



## guntergeh (10. Oktober 2010)

Hintergrund und EBV von mir.


----------



## nuol (10. Oktober 2010)

Super Idee, und gute Umsetzung.
Nur irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob die Dame nicht richtig auf der Wand zu sein scheint. 
Da könnte man noch etwas an der Perspektive arbeiten.


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Oktober 2010)

Impressionen aus Prag

(2tes ist mit dem iPhone gemacht, daher die Qualität  )


----------



## nuol (10. Oktober 2010)

Hammer Photo auf der Rolltreppe.


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Oktober 2010)

danke.
Hab erst daheim am PC germerkt, wie gut der Fokus sitzt 

das Teil war so extrem schnell, dass ich mich beeilen musste ^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Oktober 2010)

Sooo mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir. Die Bearbeitung ist teilweise sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, mir gefällts.
Wie man aus den Dateinamen erkennen kann, 2 HDRs, ein Panorama und ein Gartengerät.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Oktober 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Impressionen aus Prag
> 
> (2tes ist mit dem iPhone gemacht, daher die Qualität  )



Prag ist ne schöne Stadt.
Leider hats mir vor einigen Jahren meine ganzen Prag-Bilder beim umpartitionieren auf der HDD zerschossen (Wilhelma und noch ein paar andere ebenso).

Hier sind 2 Stück die ich bei _directupload_ "gesichert" hatte.
Daher leider etwas größer als gewohnt:


----------



## Air0r (11. Oktober 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Impressionen aus Prag
> 
> (2tes ist mit dem iPhone gemacht, daher die Qualität  )



Da war ich auch:


----------



## Fransen (11. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder! 

@guntergeh
wiedermal eine wirklich gute Arbeit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Bearbeitungskante is viel zu hart, außerdem fehlt irgendwie ne Schärfeebene. Die müsste ja eig. horizontal verlaufen, also bis auf die Bearbeitung nen schönes Bild


----------



## Fransen (11. Oktober 2010)

Aller Anfang ist schwer.
Imomment hab' ich so eine Phase in der ich neue Techniken zur EBV und beim Fotografieren ausprobiere.
Mal schaun was draus wird, in den Ferien hab' ich nun endlich wieder Zeit mich damit zu beschaeftigen.


----------



## Taitan (11. Oktober 2010)

die wohl letzte Chance dieses Jahr noch einen Heißluftballon zu schießen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Oktober 2010)

Grade eben auf die Wasserkuppe gefahren und Fotos geschossen


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Oktober 2010)

Is ne schöne Gegend da oben, jedenfalls bei Sonnenaufgängen und Untergängen, ansonsten eher karg  Schöne Bilder übrigens


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Wieder schöne bilder hier. 


Neulich war ich mal hier in Hamburg am Hafen.

LG


----------



## pixelflair (12. Oktober 2010)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Wieder schöne bilder hier.
> 
> 
> Neulich war ich mal hier in Hamburg am Hafen.
> ...




Mit welchem Objektiv? wegen 17mm


----------



## Air0r (12. Oktober 2010)

Ausnahmsweise mal wieder ohne Blitz...


----------



## pixelflair (12. Oktober 2010)

wie immer spitzenklasse... grad das 2.,3. und 4. gefällt mir echt gut   und zeigt mal wieder dass man nich unbedingt nen blitz braucht..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mit dem 70-200 2,8 gearbeitet? 
2,3 und 6 sind meine Favoriten. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Air0r (12. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem 70-200 2,8 gearbeitet?
> 2,3 und 6 sind meine Favoriten.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ja, 70-200 2.8 L USM


----------



## Ecle (12. Oktober 2010)

Gerade mal ein paar Monate alt:


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Oktober 2010)

@pixelflair:
Tamron 17-50mm, 2.8 VR an Nikon D90


Etwas Schiffstechnik mit dem selben Obkektiv. Das Schiff wurde gebaut, als ich 2 Jahre alt war, damals modernste Technik. 

Ach ja, beim blitzen mit internem Blitz immer die Gegenlichtblende abnehmen. 

LG


----------



## Air0r (12. Oktober 2010)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ach ja, beim blitzen mit internem Blitz immer die Gegenlichtblende abnehmen.
> 
> LG



Beim Blitzen mit internem Blitz den Blitz zuklappen und einen Aufsteckblitz oder eine Studioblitzanlage verwenden


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur, wenn man den auch zum Betriebsausflug mitschleppen mag. 

LG


----------



## Ecle (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein neues C-Mount Objektiv getestet.
Das Swirly Bokeh macht schon Spass


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Fotos gefallen mir sehr, Ecle!
Kommen die so direkt aus der Kamera, ohne Bearbeitung?


----------



## Ecle (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, was ist schon Bearbeitung? Die kommen ausm Raw Konverter und der (bzw. ich) macht aus dem Bild natürlich eine eigene Interpretation. Aber ansonsten habe ich keine richtige Bildmanipulation angewandt.
Den größten Effekt macht natürlich das Objektiv selbst aus. Krasse Randunschärfe, Vignettierung, Swirly Bokeh, etc...
Das Objektiv hat so ziemlich alle Abbildungsfehler die man haben kann


----------



## Naitsabes (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So  langsam habe ich alle gute, in Kanada gemachte, Bilder durch... (irgendwie klingt der Satz syntaktisch falsch)


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Oktober 2010)

gutes Bild, gefällt mir gut.
Hast du auch eine Langzeitbelichtung davon gemacht?
Bietet sich bei Wasserfällen/ läufen fast immer an...


----------



## Ecle (13. Oktober 2010)

1/5 ist ja relativ lang. Für eine noch längere Belichtungszeit hätte er wohl ein Stativ gebraucht


----------



## Naitsabes (13. Oktober 2010)

Genau, ich bin nicht so der Fan von Stativen 
Daher versuche ich immer den Stabi meines 17-50/2,8 VC voll auszunutzen.
Die 100% Ansicht leidet dabei zwar häufig, aber das fidne ich jetzt nicht so tragisch


----------



## tanaone1234 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein SLS AMG bei mir auf arbeit (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein CL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich will bei dir arbeiten 

Das erste Bild kippt leicht nach rechts, aber sonst extrem geil


----------



## tanaone1234 (13. Oktober 2010)

naja eben bei mercedes 

verdammt stimmt.. danke

nachschub 



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Ich sag mal nichts dazu



ps .. er hat so einen sound ey .. wirklich traumhaft.


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (17. Oktober 2010)

Haha geile Brücke 
Selfmade Records, yoah! 

Ich war auch mal wieder knipsen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (19. Oktober 2010)

@ Taitan: auch sehr schönes Bild, vielleicht das Bild von weiter unten photographieren (auf Brueckenebene)...aber dennoch sehr schön


----------



## guntergeh (19. Oktober 2010)

~Platzhaltertext~


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> ~Platzhaltertext~



 Spitzenbild
Canon 50mm f1.8?


----------



## guntergeh (19. Oktober 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Spitzenbild
> Canon 50mm f1.8?



Japp. Zwar nicht das schnellste und der AF ist manchmal zum ausrasten aber das P/L-Verhältnis ist top.


----------



## Ecle (20. Oktober 2010)

Ein älteres Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2010)

An sich ja ein wirklich schönes Bild.
Aber auch wenn es sich wie Spielerei anhört, ich würde das Boot rot lassen und den Rest
in Schwarz/Weiß tunken. Danach etwas vom SW Layer die Tiefen/Lichter korrigieren, dann wirkts
schon fast etwas mystisch. Steh da so ein bißchen drauf


----------



## shila92 (20. Oktober 2010)

@Ecle: Die Wolken und die Spiegelungen im Wasser haben irgendwie einen coolen Effekt. Als würde man in das Bild hineingezogen werden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> An sich ja ein wirklich schönes Bild.
> Aber auch wenn es sich wie Spielerei anhört, ich würde das Boot rot lassen und den Rest
> in Schwarz/Weiß tunken. Danach etwas vom SW Layer die Tiefen/Lichter korrigieren, dann wirkts
> schon fast etwas mystisch. Steh da so ein bißchen drauf



Colorkeys sehen eigentlich immer kacke aus. Ich finde das Bild übrigens gut.


----------



## shila92 (20. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Colorkeys sehen eigentlich immer kacke aus.


Das ist deine Meinung...  Aber bei dem Bild würde ich es auch so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Colorkeys sehen eigentlich immer kacke aus. Ich finde das Bild übrigens gut.



Das kommt natürlich immer aufs Motiv und dem persönlichen Geschmack an.
Also Grundsätzlich von "Kacke" zu reden find ich ja persönlich bissl Kacke. 
Dennoch steht diesem Bild eine gewisse Tiefen/Lichter Korrektur gut.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich immer aufs Motiv und dem persönlichen Geschmack an.
> Also Grundsätzlich von "Kacke" zu reden find ich ja persönlich bissl Kacke.
> Dennoch steht diesem Bild eine gewisse Tiefen/Lichter Korrektur gut.



Ein Beispiel außer eine Szene aus Schindlers Liste in der ein Colorkey ein Bild aufwertet und nicht billig wirkt?!


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel außer eine Szene aus Schindlers Liste in der ein Colorkey ein Bild aufwertet und nicht billig wirkt?!



Wie gesagt, Motivabhaengig UND Geschmack.
relativ aktuelles Beispiel: The Saboteur
auch wenn das Spiel kein Meisterwerk war, so war zumindest der/die/das Colorkey ein Hingucker und wirkte aufwertend.

EDIT: außerdem betonte ich, dass ICH auf Spielereien mit Bildern stehe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn ein "Colorkey" richtig eingesetzt wird, kann er auch gut beim Betrachter ankommen und ausdrücken - also in den Vordergrund rücken - was vom Künstler gewünscht  wurde. 

E: mir fält grade uf, dass das helle Fenster auf dem Display ablenkt... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wenn ein "Colorkey" richtig eingesetzt wird



Bei Deinem Bild absolut nicht der Fall, sorry.

Gruß


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Bild absolut nicht der Fall, sorry.
> 
> Gruß



 stimmt....


----------



## sNook (21. Oktober 2010)

Was streitet ihr euch eigentlich so ? 

Ich mag Colorkey ebenfalls!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

bei deinem bild passt das auch :>


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch was anzubieten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (21. Oktober 2010)

@sNook: streiten wir? 
@Johnny: sehr geil... super


----------



## Re4dt (21. Oktober 2010)

Balkonausblick  Was meint ihr dazu xD Ja ich habs Landschaftfotografie nicht drauf


----------



## sNook (21. Oktober 2010)

Mhm..

alles ein wenig "trist" finde ich. Beim ersten Bild hätte ich nur die Berge aufgenommen, also unten das Tal weggelassen. Das 2te kippt ja leicht, ist aber interessant. Bei den anderen ähnliches..

Aber schöner Ausblick, das stimmt!
Ich war heute nochmal draußen und habe mal den Herbst aufgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Oktober 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Das 2te kippt ja leicht, ist aber interessant. Bei den anderen ähnliches..
> Aber schöner Ausblick, das stimmt!


Das liegt an meinem Billigen Hama-Stativ 
Danke


----------



## Air0r (22. Oktober 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Das liegt an meinem Billigen Hama-Stativ
> Danke



Schieb's doch nicht auf's Equip ab 
Du hättest es auch nachträglich noch gerade ausrichten können.


----------



## pixelflair (22. Oktober 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Das liegt an meinem Billigen Hama-Stativ
> Danke



es kippt also wegen einem billigen stativ? xD
sorry, aber da muss ich echt lachen, deine Bilder haben allesamt find ich nix besonderes.

da hilft auch kein 300€ stativ weiter. weil das steht auch schief wenn du es schief hinstellst


----------



## nuol (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich leider nur anschließen. Ist irgendwie nix besonderes bei deinen (CmStorm_) Bildern bei.
Und ja, auch ich musste auch lachen als ich das mit dem Stativ las. XD


----------



## Air0r (22. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Kann mich leider nur anschließen. Ist irgendwie nix besonderes bei deinen (CmStorm_) Bildern bei.



Wobei er da aber auch nich allein im Thread ist


----------



## Re4dt (22. Oktober 2010)

Mann  Macht mich hald fertig hier xD


----------



## Air0r (22. Oktober 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Mann  Macht mich hald fertig hier xD



Kopp hoch - Kritik bekommen und vor allem Kritik annehmen und drüber nachdenken ist ein wichtiger Prozess und hilft Dir sehr besser zu werden  

Mfg


----------



## guntergeh (22. Oktober 2010)

ne Burg


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das Bild oben noch etwas kürzen, das nicht ganz so viel weiß da ist.
Ansonsten top umgesetzt


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätt noch ne Spur mehr Kontrast benutzt und wie schon gesagt wurde, den Dunst ein wenig abschneiden. Aber sonst gut


----------



## Air0r (25. Oktober 2010)

Kritik bitte?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2010)

Beide Fotos extrem gut 
Mir persönlich wäre das zweite Bild einen Tick zu dunkel, das ist aber Geschmackssache denk' ich


----------



## sNook (25. Oktober 2010)

Perfecto!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> ne Burg



Oh am Rhein   (bin selber mal an den Weinbergen entlang gewandert). 

Schönes Bild


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Kritik bitte?



ich finde das auf dem ersten Bild seine Linke Hand recht künstlich wirkt. Der hautton hebt sich stark vom Gesicht und der anderen Hand ab. Sonst kann ich nicht meckern. Sehr schön!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Oktober 2010)

Mein Küchenzubehör! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (26. Oktober 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mein Küchenzubehör!



Auch sehr schönes Bild wie ich finde, nur leider etwas viel Rauschen im Schatten...pixelt dort ganz schön.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Auch sehr schönes Bild wie ich finde, nur leider etwas viel Rauschen im Schatten...pixelt dort ganz schön.



Rauschen im Schatten?

Also mein Monitor ist eigentlich kalibriert aber ich kann da kein Rauschen entdecken. Hab ich was an den Augen?

Zum Bild: Kann man denke ich mehr mit machen. Andere Perspektive und dann vielleicht mit Schärfe und Unschärfe spielen.


----------



## nuol (26. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Rauschen im Schatten?
> 
> Also mein Monitor ist eigentlich kalibriert aber ich kann da kein Rauschen entdecken. Hab ich was an den Augen?



Jetzt weiß ich warum deine Bilder irgendwie nie so richtig rüberkommen.
Deine Augen sind Schuld  

Ma im Ernst. Ich seh auf jeden Fall Verpixelungen, die ich als Rauschen wahrnehm, im Schatten.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum deine Bilder irgendwie nie so richtig rüberkommen.
> Deine Augen sind Schuld
> 
> Ma im Ernst. Ich seh auf jeden Fall Verpixelungen, die ich als Rauschen wahrnehm, im Schatten.





eh ich muss gunter recht geben ich seh auch keine verpixelungen oder ähnliches


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum deine Bilder irgendwie nie so richtig rüberkommen.
> Deine Augen sind Schuld
> 
> Ma im Ernst. Ich seh auf jeden Fall Verpixelungen, die ich als Rauschen wahrnehm, im Schatten.



Also mein Monitor ist zwar nicht speziell kalibriert oder sonstwas, aber ich bin eigentlich recht empfindlich was rauschende Bilder angeht. 
Aber bei dem Bild hier kann ich echt nix aussetzen.
Gut, wenn ich genau hinsehe, seh ich auch ein leichtes rauschen in den Schattenbereichen, aber es ist minimal und sehr fein so das ich es nicht als störend empfinden würde.

Zudem sollte das Bild auch nicht allzu stark rauschen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es bei ISO 80 aufgenommen wurde und da selbst eine Ixus nicht allzu schlimm rauschen sollte.

Wer da nix sieht sollte aber nochmal genauer hinsehen, ein bisschen rauschen ist definitv da.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum deine Bilder irgendwie nie so richtig rüberkommen.
> Deine Augen sind Schuld
> 
> Ma im Ernst. Ich seh auf jeden Fall Verpixelungen, die ich als Rauschen wahrnehm, im Schatten.



Solltest deine Monitorauflösung > 640x480 stellen 

BTW: Entweder man sieht Pixel oder man sieht rauschen.

Aber mal so nebenbei. Fand deine Kritiken bisher auch so schon immer recht amüsant irgendwie


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich als alter Autoenthusiast, war vor kurzem mal wieder auf einem Rennen. Dieses Mal kein Rundkursrennen, sondern eine Rallye. Genau genommen auf einer Oldtimer-Rallye, der Noris Classic Rallye. Dort konnte ich ein paar Aufnahmen, von der einen oder anderen Auto-Rarität machen. Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu erst ein alter Audi (UR-)Quattro Baujahr 1981




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ein 1973er BMW 2002 tii im Rallye-Trimm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend wurde es sehr sportlich mit einem Ferrari 512 BBi (Baujahr 1983)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch ein Lancia Fanalone HF 1,6 (Baujahr 1972)

Ich habe die Kennzeichen entfernt, wobei ich darauf geachtet habe dies möglichst dezent zu tun. Ich hoffe es stört nicht zu sehr.

@DaxTrose: Ich finde das Bild echt gelungen . Erinnert mich etwas an ein Schlachthaus, auch wenn keine Messer zu sehen sind. Außerdem bekommt man den Eindruck, dass das Bild aus einem Horrorfilm stammt.​


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos! Trotz Regen!
Hast du auch ein paar Mitzieher gemacht? 
Kommen immer gut, vor allem, wenn man in einer Kurve nah am Geschehen steht ^^

Da hab ich auch noch ein paar, von der Vogelsbergrallye dieses Jahr.
Für meine ersten Mitzieher finde ich sie ganz gelungen, auch wenn Eigenlob stinkt 
Nach jedem Auto kam ne riesen Staubwolke mit, hatte ich immer Angst um meine Kamera 
Hats aber überlebt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Oktober 2010)

Sind eigentlich alles Mitzieher. Das Problem ist bloß, dass es sich um eine Gleichmäßigkeitsrallye handelte und ich kurz vor einer Lichtschranke stand. Die Fahrer waren meist zu schnell unterwegs, weswegen sie an meiner Kurve ganz langsam taten, um ihre Zielzeit zu erreichen. Deswegen scheinen sie zu stehen.

Freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen. Deine finde aber auch sehr cool . Schade, dass bei uns in der nähe fast keine solchen "echten" Rallyes stattfinden.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Oktober 2010)

bei mir leider auch nur einmal im Jahr die Vogelsberg Rallye.
Hatte dieses Jahr aber auch echt Glück mit dem Platz.
EIn Stückchen weiter unten ist der Feldweg dann zu Ende und es geht auf Asphalt weiter.
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich definitiv auch wieder hin, sind etwa 30km von mir nur.


----------



## nuol (26. Oktober 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Aber mal so nebenbei. Fand deine Kritiken bisher auch so schon immer recht amüsant irgendwie



Das musst du mir jetzt erstmal genauer erklären!


----------



## Air0r (26. Oktober 2010)

Ganz nette Rallyebilder, aber was sollen diese bescheuerten Rahmen? Das ist Müll, sorry. Gruß


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Oktober 2010)

hab ich vor ein paar Monaten auch gemerkt.
Als ich die Bilder gemacht hab, haben sie mir gefallen, jetzt, naja.
Ich hatte keine Lust, die Bilder fürs Posting zu beschneiden, aktuelle Bilder haben keinen Rahmen mehr ^^


----------



## guntergeh (27. Oktober 2010)

Als ich den BMW gesehen habe musste ich doch gleich mal paar alte raussuchen als diese Autos noch recht aktuell waren 

Jeweils das Original und mal noch eine überarbeitete Version.


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Oktober 2010)

wunderschöne Autos.
Auch die Bearbeitung gefällt mir.


----------



## shila92 (27. Oktober 2010)

Super Bilder, guntergeh!  Und schön, dass du noch die Originale hochgeladen hast. 

Das einzige was ich zum Thema "Auto" beisteuern könnte, wäre das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch noch nen ganzen Sack voll Rennsport und Autobilder hier rumfliegen. Müsste ma sichten und sortieren. Is zu viel...  bin ich meist zu faul 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (28. Oktober 2010)

Junge, Junge, Junge ist das kalt geworden, Handschuhe beim knipsen werden solangsam auch wieder Pflicht.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2010)

ganz gut getroffen, aber Rucksack dreckig und das Trikot nicht? 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2010)

Wieso auch immer.
Ist aber nicht gestellt.


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2010)

@Fransen Geniales Bild
So jetzt gibts paar Bilder wieder von mir.
Bilder sind alle unbearbeitet und wurden mit dem EF 50mm 1,8 er gemacht.
Das Objektiv habe ich nun seit einer Woche und für den Preis einfach nur Genial.Zweites Bild den Hintergrund nicht beachten FAIL


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2010)

1. KLEINER!
den Unschärfeneffekt beim ersten Bild hättest du weiter ausbauen können, in dem du die Blende weiter geöffnet hättest
beim zweiten hättest du die Blende weiter schließen sollen um alle Mädels scharf ab zu lichten. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 1. KLEINER!
> den Unschärfeneffekt beim ersten Bild hättest du weiter ausbauen können, in dem du die Blende weiter geöffnet hättest
> beim zweiten hättest du die Blende weiter schließen sollen um alle Mädels scharf ab zu lichten.
> 
> ...


Danke  Werde beim nächsten mal es so versuchen wie du erwähnt hast.
Habe die linse erst seit Mitwoch und hab noch nicht viel erfahrung mit dem ding.
Grüße


----------



## khepp242 (29. Oktober 2010)

Eos 1000D + Tamron 17-50 VC


----------



## sNook (30. Oktober 2010)

Schauen gut aus khepp!

Ich kann dat auch^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2010)

Joa und jetzt alle drei nochmal doppelt so hell  Vom Motiv find ich das letzte ganz gut, aber konsequente Unterbelichtung ist nich so mein Fall


----------



## sNook (30. Oktober 2010)

Meine schon 
Ich mag es düster :p

Kann auch an den unterschiedlichen Monitoreinstellungen liegen, bei mir sind die einigermaßen hell ^^


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (30. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo... auch mal was von mir zum Thema Auto:

Bin grad dabei alle Fotos vom Sommer zu bearbeiten und sortieren. (20537 Fotos genau )

Ein kleiner vorgeschmack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird um den 1. Platz gekämpft: (leider unscharf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...immer diese schleicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann noch die ganze Straße brauchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schön viel Verkehr heute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat die bessere Linie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2010)

Carl McCoy (Fields of the Nephilim) Athen 29.5.2010.

Mit der für Konzertfotos total untauglichen Sigma DP1 entstanden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (30. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal echte Autos

Im Sommer bei der



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*saber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem durfte jeder 7 Runden Vollgas geben. Am Ende des Tages waren zwei sätze Reifen hinüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (30. Oktober 2010)

Heiße Kisten! 

Hier was aus Chicago:
Ja, ich feile noch am Hochladen...
(Sigma 18-50 OS HSM)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

@Tamiya_Fan 

Sind zwar schöne Autos, jedoch frag ich mich was die in diesem Thread zusuchen haben, denn DI-Technisch macht meine Mutter sogar bessere Fotos  

Soll kein Angriff sein, aber im Auto-Thread wäre das besser aufgehoben. Deine "mini auto fotos" hingegen sehen schon anspruchsvoller aus.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (31. Oktober 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @Tamiya_Fan
> 
> Sind zwar schöne Autos, jedoch frag ich mich was die in diesem Thread zusuchen haben, denn DI-Technisch macht meine Mutter sogar bessere Fotos
> 
> Soll kein Angriff sein, aber im Auto-Thread wäre das besser aufgehoben. Deine "mini auto fotos" hingegen sehen schon anspruchsvoller aus.



Erwischt. Euch kann man auch gar nichts vormachen.
Die RC Bilder sind mit einer Nikon D40 mit einen Tamron 18-270.
Die von AMG mit einer Kompakten *namensuchen*


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2010)

Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Die von AMG mit einer Kompakten *namensuchen*



"Canon PowerShot SX200 IS"


Ich find die Bilder von den kleinen Autos auch tol!


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2010)

Ein bisschen Herbst 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (31. Oktober 2010)

@taks: gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, Lichtstimmung, Bildausschnitt, Motivwahl, rundum stimmig. Dafür gibts nen


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Oktober 2010)

was sagt ihr dazu?
ich bin grade dabei, die Seitenwand meines Lian Lis als Fotountergrund zu missbrauchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2010)

Hat was!


----------



## Re4dt (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein Bild von Mir (Mütze geschmacksache)
gemacht mit meiner 450D ,50mm 1,8er 
Kleine Kritik gewünscht


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild von Mir (Mütze geschmacksache)
> gemacht mit meiner 450D ,50mm 1,8er
> Kleine Kritik gewünscht




viel viel viel zu dunkel....der puli/jacke säuft ja sogar schon ab


----------



## Re4dt (31. Oktober 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> der puli/jacke


Es ist ein Hemd
Das originale ist viel Heller dieses exemplar hat ein Freund von mir mit Photoshop bearbeitet werde nacher mal das Originale in den Post einbinden.
lg


----------



## sNook (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds geil, steh drauf


----------



## shila92 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt's so auch am besten! 
Und @Senfgurke: Die Lichtstimmung ist astrein!


----------



## Re4dt (1. November 2010)

So wieder etwas vom gleichen Tag,mann bin ich hässlig -.- Ignorierts 
Wurde mit Ps bearbeitet  Ich  würd mal behaupten das Hemd stört :S


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2010)

So, hier mal 3Bilder ausm Urlaub in Garmisch
Kritik erwünscht. Kamera ist Olympus µ1030 SW.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. November 2010)

Ich hätte mir ein Bild im Querformat gewünscht, ohne Bäume am Rand. Das hätte mehr was von einem Panorama gehabt, was denk ich ganz gut gewirkt hätte in dem Fall.
Das 2. gefällt mir sehr gut, wegen diesen Lichtsstrahlen. Ich würde mal probieren den Kontrast ein bisschen zu erhöhen, so dass der Unterschied durch die Lichtstrahlen noch stärker wirkt.
Beim 1. stören mich die Bäume etwas.


----------



## Ryokage (2. November 2010)

Das erste ist an sich ganz gut, Bäume lenken schön den Blick in die Mitte, dort ist es mir aber etwas zu unscharf.
Beim zwoten sind mir die Bäume zu hell, der Hintergrund nicht so schön, da ist das erste besser.

Und nun zu meinem Favoriten, Nr3. Super Lichtststimmung, der Ausschnitt gefällt mir auch. Allerdings ein kleines Bisschen zu hell?? Habs mal auf die schnelle etwas dunkler gemacht und die Farbsättigung dafür nen kleines bisschen erhöht, da gefällts mir noch besser. Aber da hat jeder nen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Air0r (2. November 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> viel viel viel zu dunkel....der puli/jacke säuft ja sogar schon ab



Stell Deinen Monitor heller! Belichtung ist perfekt.


----------



## Air0r (2. November 2010)

Kleiner Shoot im Wald... und zu guter Letzt auch mal der Fotograf


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2010)

Das Objektiv ist ja extrem lichtstark, welches hast du benutzt? 

ƒ/1.2 ist ja nicht ohne ^^


----------



## pixelflair (2. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Objektiv ist ja extrem lichtstark, welches hast du benutzt?
> 
> ƒ/1.2 ist ja nicht ohne ^^



steht doch in den exifs  

85mm 1,2l xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2010)

Poser! 
nette Objektive.
Ist die Tiefenunschärfe bei den ersten vier nach bearbeitet, oder wirklich so hammer?
Das vorletzte Bild hätte vllt etwas licht von rechts vertragen können. Man sieht die hübschen Augen nicht.
Womit hast du ausgeleuchtet? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Air0r (2. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Poser!
> nette Objektive.
> Ist die Tiefenunschärfe bei den ersten vier nach bearbeitet, oder wirklich so hammer?
> Das vorletzte Bild hätte vllt etwas licht von rechts vertragen können. Man sieht die hübschen Augen nicht.
> ...



Unschärfe ist echt. Ich benutze nur Lightroom und würde auch sonst nie auf die Idee kommen, Bokeh künstlich in PS zu erzeugen.
Ausleuchtung bei Bild 1-3 mit 580EXII, bei Bild 4-6 mit Elinchrom Ranger Quadra und 100x100 Rotalux Softbox


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> steht doch in den exifs
> 
> 85mm 1,2l xD



~2000€ fürn Objektiv, alter Verwalter. Das geht doch sicher schon über Hobby hinaus?


----------



## guntergeh (2. November 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Stell Deinen Monitor heller! Belichtung ist perfekt.


 Monitor kalibriert...finde es auch nen tick zu dunkel.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. November 2010)

Wenn ich den Bildschirm noch unten kippe, dann is das Bild hell genug. Und da scheinbar alle sagen, dass es zu dunkel ist, würd ich ma schauen, ob du deinen Bildschirm richtig stehen und eingestellt hast


----------



## Air0r (2. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ~2000€ fürn Objektiv, alter Verwalter. Das geht doch sicher schon über Hobby hinaus?



Momentan nicht, aber das Equip (2x5D2, 85L II,35L) ist auch nur geliehen.
Werde mir dieses Brennweiten aber ziemlich sicher sobald als möglich selbst zulegen. Und nö, es ist nur ein Hobby. VIELLEICHT nächstes Jahr Kleingewerbe, aber das hängt davon ab, wie viel Zeit mir mein Studium lässt...


----------



## sNook (2. November 2010)

Ahoi,

der Bokeh in 1+2 ist wirklich unfassbar, sehr geil. Bild 5 stört mich insofern, dass das Gesicht nicht scharf ist, sondern die Jacke..

Ansonsten gute Bilder!

Grüße


----------



## Bääängel (3. November 2010)

Hab hier noch was ausm Urlaub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (3. November 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Hab hier noch was ausm Urlaub.



Oh Ausgang auf dem Hof?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ein Bild im Querformat gewünscht, ohne Bäume am Rand. Das hätte mehr was von einem Panorama gehabt, was denk ich ganz gut gewirkt hätte in dem Fall.
> Das 2. gefällt mir sehr gut, wegen diesen Lichtsstrahlen. Ich würde mal probieren den Kontrast ein bisschen zu erhöhen, so dass der Unterschied durch die Lichtstrahlen noch stärker wirkt.
> Beim 1. stören mich die Bäume etwas.


Im QUerformat kann ich schonmal eins liefern, bearbeitet habe ich sie bisher noch nicht, keine Zeit, amche ich aber auch mal und stelle sie dann nochmal rein

Die Bäume sind auf den meisten Bildern drauf, da ich 1. vom Weg aus fotografiert habe und 2. ich nicht zoome, mein Zoom ist sch****.

@guntergeh:

PS: Noch zwei im Querformat gefunden Kommen später, sind zu groß.


----------



## guntergeh (3. November 2010)

Blubb


----------



## pixelflair (3. November 2010)

vom bild selbst find ich das 1. ja schön, aber die bea spricht mir nich zu :/


----------



## shila92 (3. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Oh Ausgang auf dem Hof?





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die Bäume sind auf den meisten Bildern drauf, da ich 1. vom Weg aus fotografiert habe und 2. ich nicht zoome, mein Zoom ist sch****.


Was hälst du von so einem Crop?  Die Bäume stören wirklich ein wenig... 


guntergeh schrieb:


> Blubb



@guntergeh: Beim Ersten finde ich die Umgebung etwas zu stark bearbeitet. Ich glaube, fast ganz in natura wäre es am besten (meiner Meinung nach ). Das Zweite finde ich allerdings klasse! Die Augen stechen gut hervor! Hast du daran noch etwas verändert? Wenn ja wie, wenn ich fragen darf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (3. November 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> @guntergeh: Beim Ersten finde ich die Umgebung etwas zu stark bearbeitet. Ich glaube, fast ganz in natura wäre es am besten (meiner Meinung nach ). Das Zweite finde ich allerdings klasse! Die Augen stechen gut hervor! Hast du daran noch etwas verändert? Wenn ja wie, wenn ich fragen darf?



Beim ersten ist der Hintergrund einfach nur Langweilig. Das ganze Bild wirkte so. Was meinst du beim zweiten? Hab den Ausschnitt geändert und in SW konvertiert mit bissl körnung und dieses gedöhns.


----------



## shila92 (3. November 2010)

Ich meinte, ob du explizit an den Augen etwas verändert hast, damit die so herausstechen?


----------



## MESeidel (3. November 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> der Bokeh in 1+2 ist wirklich unfassbar, sehr geil. Bild 5 stört mich insofern, dass das Gesicht nicht scharf ist, sondern die Jacke..
> 
> ...



Das Bokeh finde ich ziemlich unruhig.
Mag jeder denken wie er will aber die f/1.2er sind raus geschmissenes Geld.
Zumindest im Zeitalter von DSLRs mit guter high ISO Performance.
Da braucht man die drittel Blende mehr Licht nicht wirklich.
Und da Motiv profitiert auch nicht von der leicht geringeren Schärfentiefe (etwas weniger Laub scharf).

Abgesehen davon sind die Bilder wirklich gut.
Nicht falsch verstehen ;o)


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. November 2010)

Ich find die Bea beim 1. auch etwas übertrieben.
Die Körnung beim 2. stört mich ein bisschen, aber das ist Geschmackssache, genau wie die Bea. Vom Motiv und Ausschnitt her selbst sind die Bilder klasse!
@MESeidel
/sign. 
Ich finde die Unschärfe auch ein bisschen zu stark.
Die Personen sehen so aus, als ob die da mit Photoshop reinkopiert wurden. Der Übergang von Schärfe in totale Unschärfe ist mir auch etwas zu hart.

EDIT: Oha, die 400 Seiten hat der Thread jetzt auch schon geknackt.


----------



## Air0r (3. November 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das Bokeh finde ich ziemlich unruhig.
> Mag jeder denken wie er will aber die f/1.2er sind raus geschmissenes Geld.
> Zumindest im Zeitalter von DSLRs mit guter high ISO Performance.
> Da braucht man die drittel Blende mehr Licht nicht wirklich.
> ...



Vielleicht geht es bei der drittel Blende ja nicht unbedingt nur darum ISO niedrig halten zu können? Bei sehr wenig Licht zählt jede Drittel Blende, außerdem ist das "etwas weniger Laub scharf" vielleicht genau das letzte Stückchen, das dem Fotograf noch fehlt...
Weiterhin: Bei 1.6 ist das Objektiv immernoch lichtstärker und WEITAUS schärfer als der 85 1.8 bei Offenblende. Es mag für Dich keinen Sinn ergeben, 2200€ für eine Festbrennweite auszugeben, aber wenn Du mal ne Woche mit so nem Teil fotografierst, wirst Du wissen, warum es kein rausgeschmissen Geld ist


----------



## MESeidel (4. November 2010)

Air0r schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es bei der drittel Blende ja nicht unbedingt nur darum ISO niedrig halten zu können? Bei sehr wenig Licht zählt jede Drittel Blende, außerdem ist das "etwas weniger Laub scharf" vielleicht genau das letzte Stückchen, das dem Fotograf noch fehlt...
> Weiterhin: Bei 1.6 ist das Objektiv immernoch lichtstärker und WEITAUS schärfer als der 85 1.8 bei Offenblende. Es mag für Dich keinen Sinn ergeben, 2200€ für eine Festbrennweite auszugeben, aber wenn Du mal ne Woche mit so nem Teil fotografierst, wirst Du wissen, warum es kein rausgeschmissen Geld ist



OK ich wusste bis gerade nicht, dass Canon kein f/1.4 85mm hat.
Das war meine Vergleichsbasis.
(1.4er 85mm habe ich auch schon an FF genutzt, auch wenn ich selbst keins besitze).

Ich hab auch schon den Vergleich 50mm f/1.2 zu f/1.4 Canon gesehen.
Da ist das 1.2er nicht schärfer bei gleicher Blende!
Und das f/1.2 fokussiert durch die geringe Schärfentiefe schlechter.

Wenn es kein 85mm f/1.4 im EOS System gibt mag es logischer erscheinen.
Aber 2000€ ist immer noch eine Menge Holz.
Und ich bleibe dabei das der Unschärfe-Bereich unruhig und nicht wirklich schön aussieht.
Das es Bei Canon in der Brennweite keine Alternative gibt (als Festbrennweite), ist nicht meine Schuld...

Mehr schreib ich dazu mal nicht, weil sich sonst vielleicht Leute dazu animiert fühlen ihre Marken-Liebe zu äußern (in Form von unfreundlichen Kommentaren)...


----------



## Air0r (4. November 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> OK ich wusste bis gerade nicht, dass Canon kein f/1.4 85mm hat.
> Das war meine Vergleichsbasis.
> (1.4er 85mm habe ich auch schon an FF genutzt, auch wenn ich selbst keins besitze).
> 
> ...



Das 50 1.2L ist tatsächlich ziemlich weich. Bei dem 85L ist das allerdings etwas ganz anderes. Die Objektive fokussieren übrigens nicht schlechter, es ist nur deutlich wahrscheinlicher dass der Fokus durch Anwenderfehler falsch sitzt. Bei Canon gibt es übrigens eine Alternative: Das 85 1.8 - und das ist deutlich günstiger als das Nikkor 85 1.4


----------



## Senfgurke (5. November 2010)

nochmal die Eneloops mit einem anderen Color Key und einem anderen Format




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (5. November 2010)

blobb


----------



## Fransen (5. November 2010)

Jo! Gefällt! 
Schöne Bildbearbeitung, sehr edel - passt gut zum Model.


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2010)

hab mal etwas gebastelt, weil mir langweilig war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entstanden ist das ganze hiermit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit einem Spiegel.
Hat etwas von Unendlichkeit, wie ich finde.


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> und mit einem Spiegel.
> Hat etwas von Unendlichkeit, wie ich finde.



Geniale Idee Die arme Geli xD (es ist doch eine Geli oder?? )


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2010)

hat 3€ bei eBay aus China gekostet 

sollte eigentlich als kleines Licht dienen, damit ich keinen Blitz benutzen muss. aber reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Zoon (7. November 2010)

Zwecks besserer / gleichmäßigerer Leuchtwirkung müsste man ja so ein Scheinwerfer Standlichtring nehmen - guck mal meine DSLR ist von BMW 

Aber die Idee ist gut


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2010)

mich würde mal interessieren wie ein Foto damit aussieht? ^^


----------



## Senfgurke (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es funktioniert auf keinen fall so, wie gedacht 
Die Fotos waren jetzt mit 12V, anstatt der Batterie.


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

Hier ist noch was von mir. Ich find es hat irgendwas 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (7. November 2010)

Blöbb?!


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Blöbb?!


nettes mädel :p


----------



## nuol (7. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Blöbb?!


Ich mag das übertrieben Perfekte nicht.
Hier ein Leberfleck entfernt, dort eine andere Hautunreinheit beseitigt, 
Haut geklättet, Augen/ Haare geschärft und und und... Wirkt wie Barbiestyle


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. November 2010)

Seh ich genauso.
Ein bisschen unperfekt macht erst perfekt. 
Dieses Superperfekte mit extra weicher und ebener Haut etc. macht so ein Bild find ich nicht besser.
Nicht das ich bei Portraits nicht auch mit einer Ebenenmaske die Haut etwas Weichzeichne und grobe Unreinheiten entferne. Aber nicht bis aufs letzte gehen und alles ausradieren.


----------



## guntergeh (7. November 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Ich mag das übertrieben Perfekte nicht.
> Hier ein Leberfleck entfernt, dort eine andere Hautunreinheit beseitigt,
> Haut geklättet, Augen/ Haare geschärft und und und... Wirkt wie Barbiestyle


Kein einziger Leberfleck oder irgendwas entfernt. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist dodge&burn, geschärft und die Farben verändert.
Man mag es kaum glauben doch es gibt wirklich Leute die recht saubere Haut haben.

Nur so als Beweis ein vorher-nachher.

Sorry, ist bissl größer aber zu klein und man erkennt nix mehr.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> Ein bisschen unperfekt macht erst perfekt.
> Dieses Superperfekte mit extra weicher und ebener Haut etc. macht so ein Bild find ich nicht besser.



Ich werde ihr einen Gruß ausrichten das ihre Haut leider zu perfekt ist, sie sollte das mit dem Modeln lieber lassen.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich bei Portraits nicht auch mit einer Ebenenmaske die Haut etwas Weichzeichne und grobe Unreinheiten entferne. Aber nicht bis aufs letzte gehen und alles ausradieren.


Dann machst du für gewöhnlich mehr als ich bei diesem Bild.


----------



## nuol (7. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Kein einziger Leberfleck oder irgendwas entfernt. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist dodge&burn, geschärft und die Farben verändert.
> Man mag es kaum glauben doch es gibt wirklich Leute die recht saubere Haut haben.
> 
> Nur so als Beweis ein vorher-nachher.
> ...



Na dann lieben Gruß ans Model 
(Wirkt aber dennoch so)


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. November 2010)

Ich finde, auf dem Original sieht das Model natürlicher aus, da die Haut dunkler ist. In der Bea-Version des Bildes wirkt es (imho!) so künstlich, weil der Kontrast zwischen den ehemals braunen, nun fast schwarzen Haaren und dem helleren Hautton so stark ist.

Insgesamt ist mir das Model - soweit sich das auf dem Bild erkennen lässt, kann natürlich sein das ich mich da genauso vertue wie bei den Unreinheiten - etwas zu stark geschminkt, aber das ist natürlich genau wie die Bea Geschmackssache, dem nächsten gefällt es wahrscheinlich sehr gut.


----------



## MESeidel (7. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Kein einziger Leberfleck oder irgendwas entfernt. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist dodge&burn, geschärft und die Farben verändert.
> Man mag es kaum glauben doch es gibt wirklich Leute die recht saubere Haut haben.



Ist das gerade ein Trend?

Ich persönlich finde das Bild völlig überbelichtet.
Das Wasser ist eine reiner weiß-Teppich (hell-gelb aber darauf will ich nicht rumhacken) und ein Tiefschwarz gibt es auch nicht.
Aber die Dynamik ist ein Grauen.
Dodge&Burn schließt Dynamik nicht aus und setzt auf keinen Fall auf völlige Überbelichtung.
Exposure to the right? - dann in der Nachbearbeitung bitte abdunkeln.
Eine DSLR hat schon wenige Dynamik Umfang, den sollte man wenigstens nutzen^^

Nur meine Meinung...

PS: Natürlich ist mein Monitor nicht perfekt; aber zu hell auf keinen Fall.


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich finde, auf dem Original sieht das Model natürlicher aus, da die Haut dunkler ist. In der Bea-Version des Bildes wirkt es (imho!) so künstlich, weil der Kontrast zwischen den ehemals braunen, nun fast schwarzen Haaren und dem helleren Hautton so stark ist.
> 
> Insgesamt ist mir das Model - soweit sich das auf dem Bild erkennen lässt, kann natürlich sein das ich mich da genauso vertue wie bei den Unreinheiten - etwas zu stark geschminkt, aber das ist natürlich genau wie die Bea Geschmackssache, dem nächsten gefällt es wahrscheinlich sehr gut.
> 
> EDIT: Damits auch ein Bilderthread bleibt, hier noch ein Bildchen, mit Vorher-Nachher Vergleich




zücken wir jetzt alle unsere handys und fotografieren einfach iwie mädels beim haare föhnen...  

gunter postet wenigstens vernünftige bilder  im gegensatz zu dir


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ist das gerade ein Trend?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das Bild völlig überbelichtet.
> Das Wasser ist eine reiner weiß-Teppich (hell-gelb aber darauf will ich nicht rumhacken) und ein Tiefschwarz gibt es auch nicht.
> ...



Genau. Du persönlich 

Jeder hat seinen Geschmack und ich wollte das Bild genau so in deinem Sinne überbelichtet.
Wie du sicher gemerkt hast hat die junge Dame die Sonne im Rücken. Das lässt darauf schliessen das der Schatten im Gesicht sitzt...Ich hätte natürlich auch auf das Wasser belichten können doch dann hätte man wohl nix mehr von der zu perfekten Haut gesehen. Das was wichtig ist ist nicht überbelichtet. Ich wollte das Model fotografieren und nicht die Landschaft. 

Schau dir mal folgenden Fotografen an KLICK

Finden sicher viele kacke und die Bearbeitung ist immer extrem aber es gibt viele denen es gefällt und sicher genauso viele denen es nicht gefällt.


----------



## Ryokage (8. November 2010)

Ich sag mal so, das Gesicht hätte man halt auch über nen Blitz heller bekommen. Aber so geht es auch, es ist halt durch die starken Überstrahlungen Geschmackssache, mir persönlich will es auch nicht so richtig gefallen (ich hab aber den Eindruck, das je öfter ich es betrachte desto besser finde ich es), aber die Leistung an sich ist nicht schlecht. Du scheinst diesen Effekt ja zu mögen guntergeh. Kommt halt drauf an was man will, so ist der Hintergrund weitesgehend ausgeblendet (über Offenblende wäre das bei dem Licht ja eher nicht Möglich gewesen), wenn man ihn mit draufhaben möchte muss man halt blitzen. Die Dynamik finde ich übrigens gar nicht so Problematisch, das Schwarz ist doch schwarz.


----------



## sNook (8. November 2010)

Danke Gunter, sehr sehr sehr geile und inspirierende Website, auch die seiner Freunde


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Danke Gunter, sehr sehr sehr geile und inspirierende Website, auch die seiner Freunde



Gerne 

Ich finde es etwas schade das hier teilweise Bilder wie z.b. die von Air0r mit 1.2er Blende nieder gemacht werden nur weil sie etwas anders sind. Wie ich finde aber schön anders. Dann wird sich bei mir erst an angeblicher weichgematschter Haut gestört. Liefert man das Original stören auf einmal noch andere Sachen. Dann werden wiederum Bilder gepostet die wie ich finde fotografisch völlig sinnfrei sind und da sagt niemand was negatives, ganz im Gegenteil. Das macht es echt schwierig die Lust zu behalten hier noch etwas hochzuladen.

Trotzdem gieße ich jetzt noch etwas Öl ins Feuer - mit einem Bild


----------



## Ryokage (8. November 2010)

Das gefällt mir auf Anhieb besser als das andere, weil es nicht so extrem überstrahlt. Auch so, schöne Komposition. Und bitte weiter posten. Kritik am Bild heisst ja nicht, das hier keiner deine Arbeit zu würdigen weiß.


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2010)

Gefällt mir auch besser. Obwohl die Haut hier objektiv betrachtet weder glatter noch weicher ist als auf dem anderen Bild stört es mich hier gar nicht. Das es nicht so überstrahlt, gefällt mir auch gut, obwohl es mich bei dem anderen auch nicht so sehr gestört hat.

@Pixelflair
Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, weshalb mein Bild schlecht ist, so das ich daraus was lernen kann wär ich dir sehr dankbar. Ich bin kein Profi und mir durchaus bewusst, dass ich manchmal ziemlichen Mist mit der Kamera produziere und daher offen für andere Meinungen und Kritiken, sofern diese begründet und konstruktiv sind.
Zugegeben, die Situation aus der dieses Bild entstanden ist war nicht unbedingt ideal, aber mir hat in dem Moment das ungekünstelte Lachen einfach gut gefallen, genau wie die Kopfhaltung und die nicht perfekt gemachten Haare die noch ein bisschen durcheinander sind.
Imho ist die Situation in der ein Bild entsteht auch egal, es kann immer was gutes dabei rauskommen, muss natürlich nicht. Ich hab das Original oben nochmal rausgenommen und werd es nachher noch mal beschnitten wieder hochladen, vllt hat da das ganze drum rum noch ein bisschen sehr gestört.

PS: Und nein, es war auch kein Handy, mein Handy hat nicht einmal eine Kamera.


----------



## nuol (8. November 2010)

nein ganz ehrlich, guntergeh´s arbeit finde ich wirklich ziemlich professionel.
auch wenn mir nicht jedes Bild und jede bearbeitung gefaellt, sie ist und bleibt professionell.
und wenn man über seine arbeit "meckert", dann auf ganz hohem niveau (like me).
(PS: das war keine ironie)


----------



## MESeidel (8. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> .... Dann werden wiederum Bilder gepostet die wie ich finde fotografisch völlig sinnfrei sind und da sagt niemand was negatives, ganz im Gegenteil. Das macht es echt schwierig die Lust zu behalten hier noch etwas hochzuladen.



Kritik ist immer möglich.
Dass bestimmte Bilder kritisiert werden und andere nicht liegt aber am Empfinden der Schreiber.
Aus einer Kritik kann man keine allgemeine Meinung schlussfolgern.
_Aber genug Deutschkurs Mittelschule._
Nehmen Sie sich doch die Zeit um auch Meinungen zu äußen.
Damit Leute deren Bilder Sie "fotografisch völlig sinnfrei" finden, sich verbessern können.

Andererseits darf weder Kritik noch Reaktion darauf persönlich werden.
Hier passiert hier aber viel zu oft und leichtfertig.
Und verstößt sicher auch unerfahrene Photographen.

@pixelflair
Es sollte nicht entscheidend sein, welche Kamera benutzt wurde.


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> nein ganz ehrlich, guntergeh´s arbeit finde ich wirklich ziemlich professionel.
> auch wenn mir nicht jedes Bild und jede bearbeitung gefaellt, sie ist und bleibt professionell.
> und wenn man über seine arbeit "meckert", dann auf ganz hohem niveau (like me).
> (PS: das war keine ironie)



/100% sign!

Es gibt Profi-Fotografen, die wesentlich schlechter sind!
Absolut professionell, mir gefallen eigentlich alle Bilder. Seit du nicht mehr so viele S/W postest, sogar noch mehr^^ Wir haben wohl einen recht ähnlichen Geschmack was Bilder angeht

@Autokiller677:

Das Bild ist kein Profibild, eindeutig. Fehlende Schärfe etc. lassen das klar erkennen. ABER, es ist nicht schlecht. Ein guter Schnappschuss, und gerade das natürliche hebt es von vielen professionell gemachten Barbie-Fotos ab.
Wenn die Schärfe etc. noch stimmen würde, wäre es ein sehr schönes, natürliches Bild Also nächstes Mal mehr auf den Fokus achten


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Nehmen Sie sich doch die Zeit um auch Meinungen zu äußen.
> Damit Leute deren Bilder Sie "fotografisch völlig sinnfrei" finden, sich verbessern können.


Bin seit über 2 Jahren in diesem Thread unterwegs. Habe viel Kritik geübt und auch viel bekommen. Und dieses Thema "Schnappschüsse" wurde schon so oft behandelt das man da irgendwann keine Lust mehr drauf hat. Wenn ich hier ein Bild sehe wo Arbeit dahinter steckt. Derjenige der es fotografiert hat aber unzufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist und gerne eine Meinung, Kritik oder einen Vorschlag von dieser Community wünscht bin ich gern bereit Hilfe oder meine Meinung dazu zu äußern. Bei diesen "knips-und-in-monochrom-gewandelt"-Bilder etc. verspüre ich jedoch keine Lust mir darüber Gedanken zu machen. 

Wenn Leute diesen Thread mal von Anfang an aufarbeiten würden hätten wir diese "fotografisch sinnfreien"-Bilder hier nicht.

Damit es ein Bilderthread bleibt.

Weiß nicht ob ichs schonmal hier hatte.


----------



## Ecle (8. November 2010)

Sonnenuntergang:

Edit: Noch eine UWW Version. Welche gefällt euch mehr?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2010)

Bei der UWW Version unten noch etwas wegnehmen. Der Horizont sollte nicht immer auf 50% der Bildhöhe sein. Hier fände ich ab besten 2/3 Himmel und 1/3 Boden.
Ach und beide kippen 
die UWW gefällt besser.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang:
> 
> Edit: Noch eine UWW Version. Welche gefällt euch mehr?



Die erste!
Bei der zweiten fehlen mir zu viele Details im Vordergrund. Das schwarz nimmt da zu viel vom Bild ein.

Das erste ist für mich aber große Klasse.


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bei der UWW Version unten noch etwas wegnehmen. Der Horizont sollte nicht immer auf 50% der Bildhöhe sein. Hier fände ich ab besten 2/3 Himmel und 1/3 Boden.
> Ach und beide kippen
> die UWW gefällt besser.
> 
> ...




stimm ich zu 

die UWW is echt nich schlecht  gefällt sehr!

@autofahrermöchtegernkiller

das bild ist ein schnappschuss, nicht mehr nicht weniger  finde sowas gehört hier einfach nicht rein, daher auch der vergleich mit dem Handy  solche fotos gehören ins private Album, aber nicht veröffentlicht


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> @Autokiller677:
> 
> Das Bild ist kein Profibild, eindeutig. Fehlende Schärfe etc. lassen das klar erkennen. ABER, es ist nicht schlecht. Ein guter Schnappschuss, und gerade das natürliche hebt es von vielen professionell gemachten Barbie-Fotos ab.
> Wenn die Schärfe etc. noch stimmen würde, wäre es ein sehr schönes, natürliches Bild Also nächstes Mal mehr auf den Fokus achten


Ja, der Fokus ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Leider war es nicht meine Kamera, sondern eine Lumix aus der Einsteigerklasse, daher musste ich mich auf den Autofokus verlassen. Hat aber nicht so ganz geklappt.

@guntergeh: Ich finde gelungene Schnappschüsse nicht schlimm, vielleicht stimmt nicht immer jedes Detail, aber oft sind Schnappschüsse halt authentischer und natürlicher als irgendeine gestellte Situation mit Models o.ä.
Kann natürlich auch total daneben gehen.

@Pixelflair: Das Foto wurde jetzt nicht extra vorbereitet oder so, aber ich habe es bewusst gemacht und nicht einfach mal den Auslöser gedrückt. Aber ich werd versuchen es in Zukunft zu beherzigen und solche Bilder außen vor lassen.
Vielleicht könnte man mal einen Thread für solche Bilder aufmachen. Schnappschuss Thread oder so.


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @guntergeh: Ich finde gelungene Schnappschüsse nicht schlimm, vielleicht stimmt nicht immer jedes Detail, aber oft sind Schnappschüsse halt authentischer und natürlicher als irgendeine gestellte Situation mit Models o.ä.
> Kann natürlich auch total daneben gehen.



Ich finde gelungene auch schön. Nur sind die leider eher weniger der Fall.

Auch wenn ich sie hier schon mal hatte, folgende Bilder sind auch alles Schnappschüsse, authentisch und ungestellt.

@nyso: Sorry sind wieder SW


----------



## nuol (9. November 2010)

Genau, so können "schnappschüsse" (mittlerweile hasse ich das wort) auch aussehen.
Mein Favorit als Sportler sebstverständlich Bild 4 "Sarah_rennt" 

EDIT: ich werd auch mal wieder ein Bild hineinwerfen.
Nach wie vor mit meiner Kompakt EX-S880.
Neeein, ich hab noch keine dslr


----------



## totovo (9. November 2010)

NY bei Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sry, hbae keine Hyper Cam )


----------



## pixelflair (9. November 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> NY bei Nacht
> 
> 
> 
> (sry, hbae keine Hyper Cam )



ansich schöne aufnahme, hätte vllt mehr richtung horizont ge"zielt"


----------



## totovo (9. November 2010)

Ja stimmt, ich habe noch ein paar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hat mehr Horizont


----------



## shila92 (9. November 2010)

Nice!


----------



## totovo (9. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## pixelflair (11. November 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, ich habe noch ein paar^^
> 
> 
> 
> das hat mehr Horizont



haste das mal in full hd?:p sieht nit übel aus.


----------



## totovo (11. November 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> haste das mal in full hd?:p sieht nit übel aus.




Jop, habe ich KLICK

noch etwas aus NY, das jeder kennt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (11. November 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> noch etwas aus NY, das jeder kennt


 
uhhh, kippendes Bild wie in diesem Fall geht gar nicht, also besser nochmal ausrichten


----------



## totovo (11. November 2010)

wie soll ich das denn machen?

Ich habe auch schon gesehen das es nach hintenabfällt, aber ich kann es schlecht noch mal machen 

Aber wenn du ein Tip hast: Immer her damit


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2010)

Sieht aus wie vom Boot gemacht? Könnte bei der alten Dame ja auch hinkommen. Bzw, mit dem Boot könnte man hinkommen ;o)  Insofern stört mich das Kippen nicht. Macht das Bild irgendwie auch dynamisch. Mir gefällts so schief!

Hab auch n Foto von der Tussie. Die Freiheitsstatue von New York aus gesehen. Gerade aber klein. So wie sie ist. Viel kleiner, als man denkt.


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> wie soll ich das denn machen?


Indem man es gerade kippt 

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## totovo (11. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Indem man es gerade kippt
> 
> Ich war mal so frei




Danke!

Aber wie macht man das? Mit Photoshop?
weil das habe ich nicht...


----------



## guntergeh (11. November 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber wie macht man das? Mit Photoshop?
> weil das habe ich nicht...



Gimp wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## Fransen (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ryokage (11. November 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Gimp wäre eine Alternative.



Der Bildbetrachter Irfan View hat auch eine recht simple Funktion zum feinrotieren.

@Fransen: Schleichwerbung 
Nene, find es gut, schöner Lichtakzent rechts, nur die Kante von dem Tisch? stört mich noch etwas. Das ist dann aber meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Aber nie wieder Wodka für mich (böse Erinnerung an ein Party )


----------



## Fransen (11. November 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> @Fransen: Schleichwerbung
> Nene, find es gut, schöner Lichtakzent rechts, nur die Kante von dem Tisch? stört mich noch etwas. Das ist dann aber meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.
> Aber nie wieder Wodka für mich (böse Erinnerung an ein Party )



Hatte nichts besseres da.

//aber du hast definitiv Recht, die Tischkante muss raus...morgen mal etwas PS bemühen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## khepp242 (12. November 2010)

Heißer Draht, Fransen! 

Mal was von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2010)

@ Fransen:

Sieht gut aus 
Geile Lichtstimmung

Hattest du den Fokus auf dem Draht?
(Ich hätte den Fokus auf die zweiten Zacken vL gesetzt)


----------



## taks (13. November 2010)

Der Himmel brennt... ( ist nicht bearbeitet )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenaufgang in Miami


----------



## K-putt (13. November 2010)

Mit dem Handy geschossen (Samsung Galaxy S)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (13. November 2010)

Du willst nen Wasserhahn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe die Sony 580


----------



## Fransen (14. November 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @ Fransen:
> 
> Sieht gut aus
> Geile Lichtstimmung
> ...


Ja, war auch eig. so gedacht, allerdings habrn der AF und das Display der damaligen 1000D mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
LV und MF wäre hier, in Verbindung mit einem Stativ, sinnvoller gewesen, aber nunja - aus Fehlern lernt man.



khepp242 schrieb:


> Heißer Draht, Fransen!



Danke.!


----------



## Carvahall (14. November 2010)

Wieder mal diverse Bilder von mir.


Zug in Fürth

* Bild zu breit*

Aufschrift auf einer Zündholzpackung.
Aufgenommen mit der Raynox Makrolinse

* Bild zu breit*

Kirche in Nürnberg

* Bild zu breit

* Bild 2 und Letztes Bild: Letztes Monat Schifahren im Stubaital


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. November 2010)

Das Letzte hat was


----------



## nuol (22. November 2010)

Lange nichts mehr losgewesen hier...

...ein kleiner Wochenendsherbstspaziergang von mir mit einer ausgeliehenen
EOS350D ,3 verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten und mit Photoshop digitial zusammengefügt


----------



## pixelflair (22. November 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Lange nichts mehr losgewesen hier...
> 
> ...ein kleiner Wochenendsherbstspaziergang von mir mit einer ausgeliehenen
> EOS350D ,3 verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten und mit Photoshop digitial zusammengefügt




vorne siehts nett aus aber die "Krone" ums haus rum find ich geht gar nich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2010)

geschmackssache, ich finds besser so. Gibt dem Bild mehr Dramatik ^^


----------



## guntergeh (25. November 2010)

Wird sehr vielen nicht gefallen.....mir egal


----------



## totovo (25. November 2010)

Wieso? 

Das Bild ist doch geil, wie gemalt!


----------



## sNook (25. November 2010)

Ich mags auch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2010)

Sehr nice @ Guntergeh


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. November 2010)

Aus meiner Bildersammlung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (26. November 2010)

Winter ist was feines!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. November 2010)

> Winter ist was feines!



Aber nur, um Fotos zu machen.
Wenn man jeden Morgen mit dem Motorrad in die Schule muss, ist Schnee/ Winter echt beknackt 

Alibibild gibt's auch
(Der Rahmen ist blöd, ich weiß ^^)


----------



## totovo (26. November 2010)

Ich liebe den Winter 

Aber ich habe auch geschlossenen Verkehrsmittel zur Verfügung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (26. November 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Aber nur, um Fotos zu machen.
> Wenn man jeden Morgen mit dem Motorrad in die Schule muss, ist Schnee/ Winter echt beknackt
> 
> Alibibild gibt's auch
> (Der Rahmen ist blöd, ich weiß ^^)



Das Geäst hat was. Das Auto hättest Du vielleicht einbeziehen können. Oder weglassen. Aber das Schild ist einfach nur "BAM IN DEINE FRESSE" voll in der Mitte, zerschneidet das Bild, ist leicht angeschnitten (doofer Rahmen! mach den weg!) und macht in dieser Form das Bild komplett kaputt. Mach das nochmal - aber setz das Schild an den Rand, mach es vll. kleiner oder lass es ganz weg.
Gruß


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. November 2010)

@Senfgurke: Lass mich raten...tiefste Rhön? Schönes Bild übrigens, aber lass wirklich mal den Rahmen weg


----------



## Senfgurke (27. November 2010)

> Das Geäst hat was. Das Auto hättest Du vielleicht einbeziehen können. Oder weglassen. Aber das Schild ist einfach nur "BAM IN DEINE FRESSE" voll in der Mitte, zerschneidet das Bild, ist leicht angeschnitten (doofer Rahmen! mach den weg!) und macht in dieser Form das Bild komplett kaputt. Mach das nochmal - aber setz das Schild an den Rand, mach es vll. kleiner oder lass es ganz weg.
> Gruß


Foto ist von letztem Jahr, da hatte ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung vom Fotografieren, hatte die Kamera da erst etwa ein halbes Jahr.
Dieses Jahr kommen mehr Fotos bei rum und auch bessere ^^
Der Rahmen war so ne Sache, keine Ahnung, wieso ich den damals benutzt hab...
Find ihn auch kacke, aber das original Foto find ich nicht mehr -.-



> @Senfgurke: Lass mich raten...tiefste Rhön? Schönes Bild übrigens


jop, an der Wasserkuppe, Fuldaquelle.


Habs nochmal beschnitten, gefällt mir schon besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (27. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Senfgurke schrieb:


> ...Habs nochmal beschnitten, gefällt mir schon besser



Mir gefallen beide Versionen,
obwohl ich bei der beschnittenen Variante jetzt das Schild vertikal zentriert hätte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. November 2010)

ohhr Leute das ist nicht euer Ernst oder? packt die sch....nee Bilder ein! reicht mir auf der Arbeit schon...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## khepp242 (27. November 2010)

Hier nochmal Schnee!


----------



## nuol (27. November 2010)

Gestern Abend/Nacht entstandenes Bild vor einer Kirche
Bitte lasst nicht den Schmutz der Autos mit in die Bewertung einfließen, war
nämlich eine spontane Nacht und Nebel Aktion


----------



## loop (27. November 2010)

Is nach meinem Geschmack zu viel Kontrast.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. November 2010)

@nichtraucher91: Warum sind alle Exifs zerschossen?


----------



## totovo (27. November 2010)

Ich habe noch mehr Winter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91: Warum sind alle Exifs zerschossen?



gute frage^^
#1: 1/200 | F5 | iso100 | 41mm | EV -2
#2: 1/200 | F5,6 | iso100 | 59mm | EV -2
#3: 1/200 | F5,6 | iso100 | 59mm | EV -2
#4: alles drin

So und jetzt UNTERLASST die Winterbilder


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. November 2010)

Ich glaube da wirst du wenig Glück haben, der Schnee hat doch gerade erst angefangen


----------



## totovo (28. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So und jetzt UNTERLASST die Winterbilder
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




ja oke^^

vllt. gefällt dir ja der Herr hier besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2010)

Bei -3* nach 3.Std Fotoshooting.


----------



## Senfgurke (28. November 2010)

Schneeeee
Wasserkuppe vor ~30 Minuten



			
				nichtraucher91  schrieb:
			
		

> so und jetzt unterlasst die winterbilder


----------



## JC88 (28. November 2010)

Das vorletzte mit den Bäumen ohne Schilder, Schranke und so, aus einer anderen Perspektive fänd ich geil!!


----------



## Senfgurke (28. November 2010)

war leider über die straße und siehst ja, wie viel schnee liegt.
da wär ich wahrscheinlich nie durchgekommen


----------



## SXFreak (28. November 2010)

Kein Schnee im flachen Norden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> war leider über die straße und siehst ja, wie viel schnee liegt.
> da wär ich wahrscheinlich nie durchgekommen


Als fotograf gibts keine hindernisse ;D stand auch schon bis zum bauch im schnee... für nen gutes foto tut man alles 

Achja, es hat wer nach keinen Winterbildern mehr geschrieben?

Sorry Gordon, kann ihc nich erfüllen xD

@SXFreak

bei uns hier schon ;D und so hoch liegen wir gar nicht


----------



## nuol (28. November 2010)

...um mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen ein recht schneefreies Bild meiner neuen kleinen 550D und meinem ersten HDR (Versuch) mit derselbigen.
Denkt dran, ich bin blutiger Anfänger und nehme Tipps bezueglich Cam-Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten gerne an


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> ...um mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen ein recht schneefreies Bild meiner neuen kleinen 550D und meinem ersten HDR (Versuch) mit derselbigen.
> Denkt dran, ich bin blutiger Anfänger und nehme Tipps bezueglich Cam-Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten gerne an


an den autos unten ausgefressene Lichter..außerdem gefällt mir das motiv nich, passt nich zu nem hdr.. o_O


----------



## nuol (28. November 2010)

Die Motivfrage stellt sich hier nicht.
Habe die Cam geliefert bekommen, packte sie aus, und schoss drauf los.
Das ist somit der Blick aus meinem Fenster.
Aber Versprochen, in Zukunft wirds sicher Motive geben die auch dir gefallen *_*


----------



## pixelflair (28. November 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Die Motivfrage stellt sich hier nicht.
> Habe die Cam geliefert bekommen, packte sie aus, und schoss drauf los.
> Das ist somit der Blick aus meinem Fenster.
> Aber Versprochen, in Zukunft wirds sicher Motive geben die auch dir gefallen *_*



 zum Üben spricht ja auch nix dagegen xD außerdem nich jedes Motiv muss jedem Gefallen^^ lass dir da nix einreden, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. November 2010)

Viel zu hartes Tonemapping


----------



## nuol (28. November 2010)

Weiß nicht, aber irgendwie steh ich drauf. XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2010)

Ich finds geil, wie haste das gemacht? (hab mich noch nie mit HDR beschäftigt, wobei mir gerade dieses unreale so stark gefällt).


----------



## nuol (29. November 2010)

Hab eine Belichtungsreihe mit -2 : 0 : +2 erstellt (drei unterschiedlich belichtete Bilder), 
die dann mittels Photoshop/Bridge zum HDR Pro zusammengefuegt werden. 
Das Tone Mapping ist dann natürlich Geschmackssache. Manche mögens realistischer, Ich künstlicher. 
Hoffe du konntest damit was anfangen 

WICHTIG: Stativ nutzen, meins ist zwar aus der Hand, aber gerade bei längeren Belichtungszeiten ist ein Stativ unumgänglich.


----------



## shila92 (29. November 2010)

Für realistische (... oder zumindest annähernd realistische  ) Motive eignet sich ein HDR auch immer gut. 
Das hier besteht aus 3 Aufnahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (29. November 2010)

Bild ist aus meiner Sammlung und gar nicht bearbeitet.
War glaub schon lang nichtmehr in diesem Thread


----------



## nuol (29. November 2010)

an sich schönes Bild, wäre das Hauptblatt nur etwas schärfer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

Die Unschärfekante ist viel zu hart.


----------



## Ecle (30. November 2010)

Der Große Wagen.
1 Minute belichtet.
Hätte noch gut 1 Minute länger sein können, aber es war kalt


----------



## nuol (1. Dezember 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Der Große Wagen.
> 1 Minute belichtet.
> Hätte noch gut 1 Minute länger sein können, aber es war kalt



Nee, ich glaube noch ne Minute länger und der "Wagen" wäre auf Grund der Erdrotation mit einem Schweif davongefahren


----------



## Ecle (1. Dezember 2010)

Mag sein. So genau hab ich das noch nicht ausprobiert. Hilft nur ein lichtstarkes Objektiv oder gleich ein Stativ welches die Kamera entgegen der Erdrotation dreht


----------



## Ryokage (1. Dezember 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> ein Stativ welches die Kamera entgegen der Erdrotation dreht



Gibt es, zumindest für Teleskope, aber so ganz billig ist die Lösung nicht.

Ich hatte mal mit nem 1.4er Objektiv probiert, mit ISO 400, da hatte ich bei 5sek die hellen Sterne gut drauf, bei 25sek schon ne Menge mehr als man mit bloßem Auge sieht, Leider hatte ich nur mein Billig-klapper-Stativ dabei, weshalb die Bilder alle verwackelt sind. Aber an sich ist jetzt die beste Zeit für solche Fotos, klare Winternächte.

Übrigens wer sowas probieren will, aber nichts Lichtstarkes zur Hand hat:
Frage an die Astrofotografen - Digicamclub
Ich hab das Programm noch nicht ausgetestet. Aber vielleicht interessiert es jemanden


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

So, mal ein paar Bilder von mir - mit meiner neuen Sony Alpha 33.
Aber Vorsicht: die Dinger sind nicht klein....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## pixelflair (1. Dezember 2010)

dsa letzte find ich mal hammer... schade, dass ich keine ice strecke direkt inner nähe hab xD müsste 40km für fahren xD

haste mal exif daten da?


----------



## Ecle (1. Dezember 2010)

@Ryokage danke für die Infos.

Morgen früh sieht man übrigens Venus und Mond direkt nebeneinander.
Werde das dann auch mal ablichten.

Hier ist das Sternenbild "Fuhrmann" mit dem hellen Stern Capella.
Diesmal nur 30 Sekunden mit Blende F/1,7. Scheint ein ganz guter Kompromiss zu sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi!



pixelflair schrieb:


> dsa letzte find ich mal hammer... schade, dass ich keine ice strecke direkt inner nähe hab xD müsste 40km für fahren xD


Ich hab' auch keine ICE-Strecke in Reichweite - bei uns in Neuss fährt der Eumel nur zwei Mal am Tage.
Das war 'ne Probefahrt von AW Krefeld - oder 'n Versuch dazu.


pixelflair schrieb:


> haste mal exif daten da?



Ja klar!



Kamera: Sony Alpha 33
Belichtungszeit: 6 Sekunden
Blende: 4,5
Iso: 100
Aufnahmedatum: 29.11.10, 20:44:10 Uhr
Helligkeitswert: -4,38
Belichtungskorrektur: +1,00eV
Blitz: Nein
Brennweite: 30mm
Weißabgleich: automatisch
Hab' ich was vergessen?

Ansonsten ist das Bild auch hier zu finden - da sollten die EXIF-Daten lesbar sein.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2010)

6 Seks belichtet? Dann hat der Zug ja gestanden (Cheats!)


----------



## pixelflair (2. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 6 Seks belichtet? Dann hat der Zug ja gestanden (Cheats!)



genau das gleiche dachte ich auch grad..

evtl. geblitzt noch auf 1.blende?


----------



## nuol (2. Dezember 2010)

Komisch, aber jetzt wo ich weiß, dass der Zug stand, hat das Bild nicht mehr so die Wirkung auf mich :S


----------



## guntergeh (2. Dezember 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Komisch, aber jetzt wo ich weiß, dass der Zug stand, hat das Bild nicht mehr so die Wirkung auf mich :S



Heult nicht rum ist trotzdem gutes Bild


----------



## LOGIC (2. Dezember 2010)

Das bild mit dem ICE ist echt gut geworden !! gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Air0r (2. Dezember 2010)

Mystery


----------



## Bääängel (4. Dezember 2010)

Hab hier noch was vom Sommerurlaub 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Dezember 2010)

Ist das so eine Aussichtsplattform am Lausitzer Seenland ?

Oder liege ich komplett falsch? Kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Senfgurke (6. Dezember 2010)

Bild für den Fotowettbewerb "Unvollständig"

Titel: "Und jetzt "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (6. Dezember 2010)

Idee an sich ganz cool - nur gefällt mir das Bild irgendwie nicht. Weiß auch nicht...

Das Männchen wirkt zu groß und erdrückend finde ich. Zudem ist es nicht 100% scharf..

Grüße!


----------



## Taitan (6. Dezember 2010)

Meine allerersten Tropfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Dax 

Beim 2. Hätte ich mir mehr Tiefenschärfe gewünscht (gerade in der Mitte).


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt! Ich hatte leider nur ein Versuch, dann war sie wach!


----------



## Bääängel (7. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Aussichtsplattform am Lausitzer Seenland ?
> 
> Oder liege ich komplett falsch? Kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor


Hmm, ne ist von der Meklenburger Seenplatte, genauer: In Waren an der Müritz heißt son Meeresmuseum "Müritzeum" und da wars kurz vor einer Aussichtsplattform


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine Kleinstadt.Allerdings ein wenig staubig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (8. Dezember 2010)

Heute Abend nach der Arbeit ein weiterer Blick aus meinem Fenster


----------



## pixelflair (9. Dezember 2010)

Moment, schnee? den habe ich in Massen zu bieten  bei uns geht hier gar nix mehr  bundesstraßen, autobahnen alles iwie dicht, was nicht inner stadt liegt xD


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns taut momentan alles weg und wird über Nacht schön einfrieren -> Morgen früh schön um die kurven driften


----------



## pixelflair (9. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Bei uns taut momentan alles weg und wird über Nacht schön einfrieren -> Morgen früh schön um die kurven driften


find ich nich so lustig, bei gleichen bedinungen saß ich gestern fast im graben mitm auto


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja, mal sehn, driften ist eh eher Wunschdenken, da ich noch 17 bin und daher nur mit Eltern fahren darf. Und die fahren bei diesem Wetter selbst auf gestreuten Straßen kaum schneller als 30....


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Dezember 2010)

> find ich nich so lustig, bei gleichen bedinungen saß ich gestern fast im graben mitm auto



immerhin mitm auto!
ich fahr jeden Tag mit dem Motorrad zur Schule 
3 rote XXX wenn ich mal nen Tag nicht auf der Fre*** liege 

Morgen werd ich auch Fotos daheim machen.
20cm Neuschnee gabs von gestern auf heute.

und es fängt jeden Tag gegen 17Uhr an zu schneien und schneit die ganze Nacht durch...


----------



## Re4dt (9. Dezember 2010)

@Pixelflair 
Das Dritte ist Genial  
Haste mal mir die Exifs  ?


----------



## pixelflair (9. Dezember 2010)

Re4dt schrieb:


> @Pixelflair
> Das Dritte ist Genial
> Haste mal mir die Exifs  ?



18mm - low1 (iso 100) - f/9  - 4sek - nikon d90 @ 18-105mm VR


----------



## Air0r (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich au ma wieder


----------



## MESeidel (10. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Bei uns taut momentan alles weg und wird über Nacht schön einfrieren -> Morgen früh schön um die kurven driften





Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Naja, mal sehn, driften ist eh eher Wunschdenken, da ich noch 17 bin und daher nur mit Eltern fahren darf. Und die fahren bei diesem Wetter selbst auf gestreuten Straßen kaum schneller als 30....



So viel der Winter Spaß machen kann: wirst du bestimmt erst mal 30-60 tausend km brauche um dein Auto richtig einschätzen zu können.
Also als Fahranfänger im Zweifel vorsichtig fahren!

Wenn du du dann dein eigenes Auto hast, frag deine Eltern ob sie dir ein Fährsicherheitstraining sponsoren (falls du selbst nichts verdienst).
Dann lernst du richtig zu reagieren und dazu wie sich DEIN Auto in schwierigen Situationen verhält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich nicht nur OT labere, noch schnell ein langweiliges Bild gemacht.
Ich wünschte ich hätte die neuere Version des Objektives mit runder Blende, wegen dem schlechten Bokeh.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> So viel der Winter Spaß machen kann: wirst du bestimmt erst mal 30-60 tausend km brauche um dein Auto richtig einschätzen zu können.
> Also als Fahranfänger im Zweifel vorsichtig fahren!
> 
> Wenn du du dann dein eigenes Auto hast, frag deine Eltern ob sie dir ein Fährsicherheitstraining sponsoren (falls du selbst nichts verdienst).
> ...


 

dem stimm ich zu  nur dank des sicherheitstrainings kann ich im winter so fahren , dass ich auch mal handbremse usw. nehmen kann weil ich weiß wie ich zu drehen hab das lenkrad ...


gegen spam nen uraltbild von mir xD


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Dezember 2010)

NMZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schneemann mal anders 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2010)

Das zweite hat echt was


Hier liegt noch viel Arbeit vor mir, bevor das Motiv richtig gut umgesetzt ist denke ich....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (12. Dezember 2010)

Wall-E miep miep..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (13. Dezember 2010)

Brrr. Bei der Kälte geh ich nicht raus. Auch zuhause entstehen ein paar lustige Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (14. Dezember 2010)

Im Thread wurde gerade etwas aufgeräumt, denn die geposteten Bilder von Pappkartons sind eher etwas für ein Tagebuch, nicht aber für einen Thread mit künstlerischem Hintergrund.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

Gerade eben (15Uhr) auf dem Weg vom Busbahnhof nachhause geknipst. Inzwischen liegt das dreifache und die Autos stehen alle. Nichts geht mehr voran .

Seit heute morgen hab ich übrigens kein einziges Räumfahrzeug gesehen .


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2010)

Unser (einziger) Wolkenkratzer in Luxemburg. 
Das Bild kippt leider minimal.


Mfg


----------



## nuol (15. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gerade eben (15Uhr) auf dem Weg vom Busbahnhof nachhause geknipst. Inzwischen liegt das dreifache und die Autos stehen alle. Nichts geht mehr voran .
> 
> Seit heute morgen hab ich übrigens kein einziges Räumfahrzeug gesehen .



Wieder so ein Schnappschuss-Bild was wir vor kurzem besprachen.
Warum nur muss man solch´ Bilder der Welt zeigen?
´Tschuldige, aber das ist ein klares


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

Es steht dir frei einen Schnappschussbilderthread zu eröffnen, der mit Sicherheit mit Verweis auf diesen Thread hier wieder geschlossen werden wird.


----------



## Ryokage (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn solltest du ja den Schnappschussbilderthread eröffnen. Sorry, normalerweise bin ich auch sehr tolerant was die Qualität der Bilder angeht, weil jeder Photographiert auf seinem Niveau. Aber deines ist nun mal ein "eben schnell mal draufhalten" und das draußen Schnee liegt seh ich wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, also ist es nicht nötig einen Thread, der dazu dient seine besten Bilder zu zeigen (siehe Startpost), mit sowas zu zu müllen.


----------



## guntergeh (15. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es steht dir frei einen Schnappschussbilderthread zu eröffnen, der mit Sicherheit mit Verweis auf diesen Thread hier wieder geschlossen werden wird.



Wir wollen eben keine Schnappschüsse!

Schnee seh im Wetterbericht genug wir haben hier nämlich keinen.


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr euch wieder ein wenig mehr auf die Grundmaxime des Threads berufen würdet und mehr auf die künstlerische Art der digitalen Fotografie achtet. Über Schönheit eines Bildes lässt sich zwar streiten, aber einige der letzten Bilder sind wirklich Marke "belanglos".

Also kommen wir zurück zum Thema, einen weiteren Foto-Thread wird es aber sicher nicht geben.


----------



## totovo (17. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich grad noch gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (17. Dezember 2010)

Na, möcht jemand noch mal Schnee? 
Also 'ne halbe Stunde ohne Handschuhe draußen ist *hmm* kalt...


----------



## Taitan (18. Dezember 2010)

Da es mittlerweise draußen -11 °C ist, müssen wieder Haushaltsgegenstände als Fotoobjekt herhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Dezember 2010)

Schneeee

(erster Einsatz mit meiner "neuen" D50)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (18. Dezember 2010)

Das Erste mit dem weglaufenden Hund im Hintergrund ist meiner Meinung nach am besten! Sehr schön!  Imho könnten allerdings allesamt ein bisschen heller sein.  (Kann aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Monitoreinstellungen liegen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Dezember 2010)

@shila92 Das Foto is ja mal richtig geil 
Kannst du das mal in 1440x900 hochladen, damit ich das als Hintergrund nehmen kann?


----------



## nuol (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich find´s auch nicht schlecht, aber es KIPPT wiedereinmal,
sowas muss nicht sein und sieht auch nicht nach Absicht aus.


----------



## shila92 (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke, MetallSimon! Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. Das WP findest du im Anhang. 

@nuol: Ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären aber so wie ich das sehe, entsteht dieses "Kippen" durch die Perspektive in die Tiefe. Entweder das ist normal oder ich hab einen Knick in der Optik... wohl Zweiteres.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Dezember 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Imho könnten allerdings allesamt ein bisschen heller sein.  (Kann aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Monitoreinstellungen liegen...)



Seh ich auch so.. und der Schnee darf auch etwas weißer sein.
von den eingebundenen zeigt das erste schön eine Mensch-Tier-Freundschaft.
Beim Zweiten wirkt sie sehr breit. Unvorteilhaft.




nuol schrieb:


> Ich find´s auch nicht schlecht, aber es KIPPT wiedereinmal,
> sowas muss nicht sein und sieht auch nicht nach Absicht aus.



zum Glück ist es Schnee... wasser wäre weggeflossen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2010)

Hatte da jemand ICE-Bilder verlangt?

Einige habe ich schon noch - mal die besten.

Den letzten Zug kennt heute auch keiner mehr; ist auch kein ICE.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nuol (19. Dezember 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Danke, MetallSimon! Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. Das WP findest du im Anhang.
> 
> @nuol: Ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären aber so wie ich das sehe, entsteht dieses "Kippen" durch die Perspektive in die Tiefe. Entweder das ist normal oder ich hab einen Knick in der Optik... wohl Zweiteres.



Nee, es ist schon ein 2-dimensionales Kippen,
habs mal mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gerichtet,
dann sieht man es genau, dass es nach rechts kippt.
Aber (fast) halb so wild, ist ja dennoch ein schönes Bild.


----------



## shila92 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ok, Danke. Werde ich ab jetzt stärker drauf achten. 

@Schienenbruch: Das 6. ist nice!


----------



## Ryokage (19. Dezember 2010)

So, dann werde ich mal auch nach langer Zeit wieder zwei Bilder  beisteuern. Wurden gestern aufgenommen, auf dem Weg in die Uni  (Hausaufgaben Treff am Wochenende, grr )

Das eine ist am Bahnhof Jannowitzbrücke aufgenommen, direkt am Ausgang zur Spree, beim Umsteigen von der S zur U-Bahn.
Das zweite war ein schneller Schuss am Ausgang U Bernauer Straße. Wie  man sieht, nutzen die findigen Berliner den Schnee und die Tatsache das  nirgends vernünftig geräumt ist, um ihre Bäumchen nach Hause zu  transportieren.

Beide Bilder mit EOS 400D und 50/1.8 (das 50er ist wirklich super,  leider hat meines eine Beschädigung an einer innen liegenden Linse,  weshalb es nach drei Tagen morgen wieder zurück zum Händler geht für ein  neues).
Beide Bilder nur leicht beschnitten und RAW Entwicklung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

Na, denn werde ich mal ein paar Winterbilder beisteuern.
Damit Ihr die ggf. als Hintergrund nehmen könnt, sind die nicht ganz herunter gerechnet (bis auf eines).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## pixelflair (20. Dezember 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Na, denn werde ich mal ein paar Winterbilder beisteuern.
> Damit Ihr die ggf. als Hintergrund nehmen könnt, sind die nicht ganz herunter gerechnet (bis auf eines).
> ...



ich will nich meckern aber deine bilder wiederholen sich mitlerweile echt schon arg nervig


----------



## Ecle (24. Dezember 2010)

Das 1. ist ein Panorama aus 3 Bildern


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Dezember 2010)

@Ecle
Beide Bilder sehr nice! Besonders das 2. mit dem leichten Nebel ist sehr schön.
Am Montag war es bei uns auch schön nebelig aber irgendwie hab ichs geschafft, 200 Bilder zu machen ohne ein wirklich gutes dabei zu haben
Mal gucken ob sich durch Bildbearbeitung noch was retten lässt

Hier mal meine Ausbeute des Winters bis heute.

Kommentare wie immer erwünscht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Dezember 2010)

mal abgesehen davon, dass mit die Bilder von Ecle gefallen, *kann ich den Schnee nicht mehr sehen!*

Mal was schön warmes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Carvahall (24. Dezember 2010)

Wieder mal ein paar Fotos von mir.
Die neue SLR ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir (Pentax K-X)

1. Wasserstrahle der in die Badewanne trifft. (Unterwasser)

2. Duschgel im Wasser

3-4 , 7. Seife im Wasser

5-6. Duschkopf


----------



## Air0r (24. Dezember 2010)

"Schneesport".


----------



## pixelflair (25. Dezember 2010)

kennst ja meine meinung schon @air0r..


kleiner "Schnappschuss" mit neuer Softbox 40x40


----------



## Air0r (25. Dezember 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> kennst ja meine meinung schon @air0r..
> 
> 
> kleiner "Schnappschuss" mit neuer Softbox 40x40



Von der Softbox merkt man leider nix... :/


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Dezember 2010)

Das is das Problem an ner Softbox, die muss immer richtig groß sein, ansonsten merkt man nix davon. Deswegen nehm ich gleich nen Schirm, der is billiger und groß genug (meistens jedenfall).


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Dezember 2010)

hab mal mit einem Baustrahler experimentiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil geworden


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Dezember 2010)

Was genau hast du mit dem Strahler gemacht? Einfach nur beleuchtet oder irgendwie abgeblendet?


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Dezember 2010)

direkt drauf ^^

damit's ein bisschen weicher wird, hab ich vor den Strahler ein kleines bisschen weißes Backpapier geklebt, funktioniert gut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Dezember 2010)

Cool, muss ich auch mal probieren. Wie viel Watt?


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Dezember 2010)

150W, war im Angebot für 2€ damals 

btt:
mein allererstes Mond Bild.
Ich finds ganz OK.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (27. Dezember 2010)

cool. Die Belichtung sitzt. Welche Brennweite?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2010)

200mm. 

Kleiner Tipp, gibt Exif-Viewer für Firefox, wo man nur ein Rechtsklick aufs Bild machen muss und schon hat man die Werte. Sehr nützlich  

@ Senf 

Sehr schön scharf, nur leider sehr klein. Mit Etwas Cropping siehts bestimmt noch besser aus.


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Dezember 2010)

hab ich versucht, aber dann wirds leider sofort unscharf...

Solange es noch kalt ist, werd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal ein paar Fotos schießen.
Das Problem aber ist, das 55-200mm Objektiv hat ab und an Macken beim Finden vom Fokus...

Dh. ich muss bei ~40% der Bilder manuell scharf stellen.
Bei einem Stativ auf dem die Kamera steil nach oben zeigt, is das ganz schön schwer


----------



## Re4dt (27. Dezember 2010)

Vor einigen Monaten habe ich ebenfalls Mondbilder gemacht doch mit meinem 300mm kippte mein Stativ immer Naja ich poste auch mal mein "erstes" Mondbild.
Habt ihr vll Tipps zum Stativ?
Kritik zum Bild ist immer gewünscht auch wenns uralt ist  
Grüße


----------



## nyso (27. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wo ich das so sehe muss ich mein 75-300mm auch mal rauskramen Und nen sehr gutes Stativ hab ich ja eh^^

Kleiner Tipp, evtl. irgendwie Gewichte an die Füße kleben wenn das Objektiv zu schwer ist^^


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2010)

Die "Schneesport" Bilder find ich geil! Schön dynamisch! Top!  Sieht man richtig, wieviel Spaß das macht!


----------



## Ecle (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein Rotkehlchen


----------



## Taitan (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist meine Version des Mondes: Freihand, ausm Fenster gelehnt f/11 @ 300mm


----------



## guntergeh (29. Dezember 2010)

Mein wahrscheinlich letztes Bild hier.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Dezember 2010)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Mein wahrscheinlich letztes Bild hier.


wieso das?


----------



## guntergeh (29. Dezember 2010)

Kein Interesse+keine Lust+keine Zeit= nicht mehr hier


----------



## nuol (29. Dezember 2010)

Das letzte Bild ist echt sehr schön.
So ein Bild als Abschied passt.
Schade guntergeh


----------



## Taitan (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine ersten Gehversuche in Photoshop brachten direkt eine Andy Warhol Adaption:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (29. Dezember 2010)

So, zu Weihnachten ein Pentax K-X mit 18-55 und 50-200 bekommen.

Erstes gelungenes Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eichhörnchen das in unserem Vogelhaus sitzt


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> Eichhörnchen das in unserem Vogelhaus sitzt



Sollte das jetzt nicht tiefsten Winterschlaf halten


----------



## GW-Player (30. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Sollte das jetzt nicht tiefsten Winterschlaf halten


Die Erderwärmung ist überall. 

Trotzdem schönes Bild, auch wenn es etwas widernatürlich wirkt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2010)

Eichhörnchen halten keinen Winterschlaf...sie sind im Winter u.a bei länger anhaltendem Frost weniger aktiv.


Mfg


----------



## joraku (30. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Sollte das jetzt nicht tiefsten Winterschlaf halten



Ne, warum glaubst du, horten die Nüsse und anderes Knabberzeugs? 

Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## Bääängel (1. Januar 2011)

So mal ein Bild von gestern. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2011)

2 Bilder kann ich auch beisteuern.
Sind zwar nicht brilliant, war aber auch das erste Mal das ich sowas probiert hab.
Dannach hab ich noch meine Kamera geschrotet
Das kam so: Ich hatte die aufm Stativ, wollte sie ein paar Meter versetzen, hab dafür das Stativ ungefähr in der Mitte gepackt.
 Naja, es war rutschig, ich bin weggerutscht, noch nicht mal richtig hingefallen. Aber ich hab mich dabei weit genug nach vorne gebeugt um das Objektiv ins Eis zu knallen -> Das vordere Glied vom Objektiv steht jetzt etwas schief, ist so verkantet und die Kamera meckert ich soll doch den Objektivdeckel abnehmen weil sich das Objektiv nicht bewegen kann....

Naja, mal sehn, vllt finde ich einen Laden der da das noch richten kann, ansonsten war es ein ganz schön teures Sylvester dafür das ich nicht geknallt hab...

Jetzt aber die Bilder.
Da die Exifs irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben sind (weiß zufällig wer wieso Lightroom die beim Export verschluckt?): 
Das 1. Bild ist 20s belichtet, das 2. 3,5
Beide mit F8 (das höchste was geht bei der Kamera) und ISO 80, Manuell fokusiert.


----------



## nyso (1. Januar 2011)

Was war es denn für ein Objektiv?
Mein Beileid auf jeden Fall..... Sehr ärgerlich, da hab ich Angst vor....


----------



## Bääängel (1. Januar 2011)

Eins hab ich noch.
Lumix TZ5, ohne Stativ (gilt auch fürs obere Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was war es denn für ein Objektiv?
> Mein Beileid auf jeden Fall..... Sehr ärgerlich, da hab ich Angst vor....



Kein einzelnes Objektiv, war meine Lumix LX3, eine Kompakte also. Die 550D ist noch in Planung.
Mal sehn, wenn die Kamera nicht zu retten ist, werde ich sie mir wohl nochmal holen, oder auch gleich eine LX5. Ohne Kompakte die schnell mal in die Jackentasche geht geht nix Dann muss die 550D halt noch was länger warten als geplant


----------



## nyso (1. Januar 2011)

Na dann ist es ja gleich doppelt ärgerlich....
Bei einer DSLR wäre wenigstens nur das Objektiv kaputt, und nicht gleich alles. Wobei, lieber eine 200€ Kompakte im Arsch als das 300€ Objektiv


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2011)

In dem Fall leider eine 400€ Kompakte, da wär mir das 300€ Objektiv doch lieber gewesen


----------



## tanaone1234 (1. Januar 2011)

schöne bilder 
wie findet ihr meine? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (1. Januar 2011)

Das letzte ist verdammt gut geworden  
Leider konnte ich keine Bilder gestern machen, Weiber....


----------



## tanaone1234 (2. Januar 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das letzte ist verdammt gut geworden
> Leider konnte ich keine Bilder gestern machen, Weiber....



dankeschön (:
das finde ich auch nicht schlecht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2011)

tanaone1234 schrieb:


> dankeschön (:
> das finde ich auch nicht schlecht
> ​


Geschmacklos..

und 5min später kam der krankenwagen oder was?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Januar 2011)

die Beiden sehen aus, wie die üblichen 'Besucher' am 1. Mai in Berlin-Kreuzberg.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Januar 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Geschmacklos..
> 
> und 5min später kam der krankenwagen oder was?


Es gibt auch Feuerwerk, dass man in der Hand halten kann. Steht dann sogar auf der Verpackung, hab ich auch schon gemacht und ist erst dann gefährlich, wenn die Dinger nich ordentlich verarbeitet wurden 

Und um als üblicher Besucher am 1. Mai durchzugehen, müssten die erstma die Alphajacke ausziehen und ne rote Fahne schwenken


----------



## tanaone1234 (2. Januar 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Geschmacklos..
> 
> und 5min später kam der krankenwagen oder was?



warum sollte der Krankenwagen kommen? 
das sind einfache bengalische feuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2011)

Beim 2. gefällt mir der Turm vom Licht her besser als beim ersten, aber dieser Werbemast  stört das Bild stark finde ich.
Aber ein gutes Motiv.


----------



## Carvahall (3. Januar 2011)

SO hab auch wieder viel mit meiner K-X herumprobiert...

* Bild zu breit*

Mein erstes gelungenes Startrail

* Bild zu breit*

Mein Kater

EDIT: Seit wann ist 900 Px zu breit??



Bitte Kritisieren!!


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (4. Januar 2011)

ich musste heute, trotz Ferien, sowieso "früh" aufstehen; sonst nehme ich mir in den Ferien schon meine 11-12 Stunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2011)

Geiles Bild, Vladez! 
Bei mir war einfach nur eine große Wolkendecke... 
Das einzige was man hier sehen konnte war, dass es kurz etwas dunkler wurde.


----------



## nuol (4. Januar 2011)

Hammergeiles Bild Vladez,
es muss sicher schei**hell gewesen sein bei der Verschlusszeit und ISO


----------



## Re4dt (5. Januar 2011)

@Vladez 
Das Bild ist verdammt gut geworden


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Bild Vladez,
> es muss sicher schei**hell gewesen sein bei der Verschlusszeit und ISO


Eigentlich normal wenn man direkt in die Sonne fotografiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sen1287 (7. Januar 2011)

das erste ist vom wismarer hafen und das zweite, ist auf arbeit, mein kollege beim schweißen


----------



## nuol (7. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Schweißer Bild.
Aber sry, ich hasse zerstörte EXIFs...Bitte um Nachtrag von dir


----------



## Sync (7. Januar 2011)

Edit: ok, sry hier kommt was neues :


----------



## Ryokage (8. Januar 2011)

Hat sich nach Wegnahme des Bildes erledigt.


----------



## Carvahall (8. Januar 2011)

Das große Tauen hat hier in Östrreich begonnen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg CRV


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ryokage (10. Januar 2011)

Noch vom letzten Jahr. Fand das Bild anfangs irgendwie nicht so gut, ich dachte erst der Turm kippt und die Schärfe wäre nicht gut. Aber nachdem ich es mir heute noch mal angesehen habe, musste ich feststellen, der Turm ist Kerzengerade und die Schärfe ist auch gut. Also hab ich es doch mal entwickelt.
Canon EOS400D mit EF 50/1.8
Entwicklung mit DPP, danach Verlaufsfilter und leichter Beschnitt links und rechts





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (10. Januar 2011)

Ich war mal wieder in Leipzig unterwegs. Sind leider alles sehr lange Verschlusszeiten und Freihand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Januar 2011)

@Taitan
 


Alibi:

dreckig im Sonnenuntergang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2011)

rabensang schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=302298&stc=1&d=1294732843​



Gefällt mir super


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

rabensang schrieb:


> ​



Schönes Licht, super Stimmung, bullsh** Komposition, sorry


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso soll das ne schlechte Komposition sein? Ich findse gut, nich zu mittenlastig, also eig. top


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> bullsh** Komposition, sorry


 
Quatsch, das Bild ist Super.


Mfg


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Bild ist Super.
> 
> 
> Mfg



Finde ich nicht, und Dein (deutlich schlechteres) ähnliches Bild ändert daran auch nichts. 
Der dickste Zapfen von rabensang's Bild geht genau durch die Mitte. Der rechts hängt grad noch so in's Bild. Die Bildaufteilung is nix.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2011)

Was hast du denn zu bieten, ausser dämlicher Kritik ? 

Les dir mal die Forenregeln bezüglich Bilderthread's durch, dann sehen wir weiter, OK ?

Mfg


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Was hast du denn zu bieten, ausser dämlicher Kritik ?
> 
> Les dir mal die Forenregeln bezüglich Bilderthread's durch, dann sehen wir weiter, OK ?
> 
> Mfg



Wenn Du keine Kritik willst, warum äußerst Du dann selbst welche? Das war sachlich und ich kann's auch ausführlich begründen, wenn Du willst. Und denk mal daran: Durch Kritik gewinnt man an Erfahrung - aber Geschleime bekommst Du von mir nicht!


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2011)

Whatever,  

ich geh TV glotzen....


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Januar 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> Der dickste Zapfen von rabensang's Bild geht genau durch die Mitte. Der rechts hängt grad noch so in's Bild. Die Bildaufteilung is nix.


Hast du mal eine Quellenangabe für das Buch, in dem genau definiert ist, wann und wo welche Bildaufteilung was ist und wo nicht?

Es gibt mehrere Richtungen in der Photographie, die sich in Effekten, Bildaufteilung, Farbwahl etc. stark unterschieden. Es gibt nicht das richtige und das falsche Bild.

Möglicherweise hätte Rabensang das Bild anders, besser aufteilen können, aber ein Stück weit spielt ja auch der persönliche Geschmack mit rein. Jedenfalls hätte er es auch weit schlechter aufteilen können, und ohne Vergleichsbilder zum selben Motiv will ich da nicht darüber urteilen. Jedenfalls stört mich die Aufteilung nicht. durch die drei Zapfen ist der Betrachter ja nicht auf die Mitte festgenagelt sondern wird auch zu den Seiten hin gezogen.

Da fände ich einen Zapfen alleine langweiliger, auch wenn dieser dann z.B. perfekt im goldenen Schnitt positioniert wäre.

Aber ist halt wie gesagt auch Anssichtssache.


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber ist halt wie gesagt auch Anssichtssache.



Es gibt auch keine richtige und falsche Interpretation - aber es gibt mehr und weniger intensive.


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

Fünfe von dr' Burg...
Und zweimal der Fotograf selbst.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Januar 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> Fünfe von dr' Burg...
> Und zweimal der Fotograf selbst.



Bei 1 und 4 find ich den Schweinwerfer oder was das ist im Hintergrund etwas störend. Gefällt mir besser auf den Anderen Fotos wo er verdeckt ist, und man nur den Lichtschimmer sieht, hat dann mehr was Mystisches, wenn der Torbogen im Hintergrund leuchtet.
Bei 4 leidet der Hut etwas unter der dunklen Mauer dahinter, das säuft etwas ab. Bildaufteilung finde ich bei den Burgfotos echt gut.  
Nur die letzten Beiden sind (insgesamt) etwas 0815, aber ich denke mal die hast du nicht selber gemacht, wenn du da drauf bist, oder?


----------



## rabensang (13. Januar 2011)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bild soviel Diskussionspotenzial in sich trägt.

Das Eiszapfen-Bild ist ein spontaner Schnappschuss ohne irgendwelche 
anderen Probefotos - es entstand gerade aus der Laune heraus. Die Aufteilung 
ist wie sie ist. Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von ultra geradlinigen und total korrekten Sachen. 

Mir hats gefallen und ich dachte, ich setzt es mal hier rein um euch damit
zu beglücken.  

Außerdem bin ich nur ein kleiner popeliger Hobby-Fotograf, der sich weder über die 
Bildaufteilung selbst, noch irgendwelche anderen Dinge gedanken macht 

Es gibt ein extrem durchdachtes und komplexes Prinzip: Was mir gefällt wird geknipst




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gefällt mir super





heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wieso soll das ne schlechte Komposition  sein? Ich findse gut, nich zu mittenlastig, also eig. top





der Moloch schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Bild ist Super.
> Mfg


Danke an alle Sympathisanten

@Air0r: Vielleicht nimmst du die ganze Sache ein wenig zu ernst


----------



## Air0r (13. Januar 2011)

rabensang schrieb:


> es entstand gerade aus der Laune heraus. Die Aufteilung
> ist wie sie ist. Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von ultra geradlinigen und total korrekten Sachen. [...] Außerdem bin ich nur ein kleiner popeliger Hobby-Fotograf, der sich weder über die
> Bildaufteilung selbst, noch irgendwelche anderen Dinge gedanken macht



Hab ich auch mal gesagt 



rabensang schrieb:


> @Air0r: Vielleicht nimmst du die ganze Sache ein wenig zu ernst



Oder Du nimmst Kritik etwas zu negativ auf


----------



## pixelflair (14. Januar 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> Hab ich auch mal gesagt
> 
> 
> 
> Oder Du nimmst Kritik etwas zu negativ auf





wie recht du hast  

Find das Bild auch nicht wirklich gelungen, wie der poster selsbt gesagt hat ein SCHNAPPSCHNUSS, nicht mehr....

Und ich glaube nich dass Air0r das ganze zu ernst nimmt  eher nehmen viele das hier viel zu locker und denken jedes Bild ist ein tolles Bild, auch wenns wie hier gepostet oft großer SCHROTT ist 

(nen altes bild als "anti-spam")


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. Januar 2011)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt....
Ich finde den Hund jetzt auch nicht sooo den Brüller, ist halt ein Hund im Schnee der in die Kamera guckt. Der viele weiße Boden überstahlt das ganze Bild so das man die Details vom Hund nicht mehr so gut erkennen kann.

Da hier halt hauptsächlich HOBBYfotografen unterwegs sind, kann und wird nie jedes Bild hier perfekt sein und einen Preis gewinnen. Und schlecht sind die Eiszapfen nun nicht, Stimmung + Licht sind wunderbar, die Komposition etwas unglücklich aber auch kein totaler Schrott.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, man lernt nur durch Kritik, und wenn man andere nie etwas beurteilen lässt weil es "schlecht" ist lernt man nicht und wird nicht besser.


----------



## Senfgurke (14. Januar 2011)

so "verstaue" ich meine Kopfhörer, wenn ich sie nicht gerade am Kopf habe 

Einmal AKG K518DJ und Superlux HD 681





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (16. Januar 2011)

Na könnt ihr noch Schnee vertragen? 
Ich leite mal den Abschluss ein:

1. F2.0, 20mm
2. F2.8, 20mm
3. F1.7, 20mm
4. F2.8, 20mm
5. F1.7, 20mm
6. F4.0, 50mm


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder!
Das erste gefällt mir persönlich nicht so, die Vignettierung finde ich nicht so passend wie bei den anderen und die Komposition ist irgendwie nicht so meins.

Das dritte könnte ich mir mit stärkeren Kontrasten und etwas mehr Helligkeit interessant vorstellen. Vielleicht auch noch zusätzlich in S/W.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2011)

mir gefallen alle sehr, bis auf das erste.
was mir bei allen auffällt, außer beim letzten. Bei allen ist die Vignettierung deutlich erkennbar.

@Air0r
was ist das für ein Objektiv auf Bild sechs und sieben auf dem Stativ?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (16. Januar 2011)

Bei der Vignettierung kommen mehrere Aspekte zusammen. Der Graufilter hat einiges ausgemacht. Der Kontrast hat die Vignettierung nochmals verstärkt.
Zudem habe ich mit relativ großen Blendenöffnungen geschossen.
Das letzte Bild ist mit dem Canon FD 50mm 1,4 geschossen. Das vignettiert nicht bei F4

BTW: War -12° an dem Tag


----------



## Air0r (16. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @air0r
> was ist das für ein objektiv auf bild sechs und sieben auf dem stativ?



mc mto-11 10/1000


----------



## Ecle (21. Januar 2011)

Aus letztem Jahr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (21. Januar 2011)

@ Ecle: SInd das Gartenzwerge im Hintergrund??
Schönes Bokeh


Hab auch ma l den Photoshop Little Planet Trick auf eines meiner Panoramas angewendet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Planet Nuarach


mfg CRV


----------



## Ecle (21. Januar 2011)

Carvahall schrieb:


> @ Ecle: SInd das Gartenzwerge im Hintergrund??
> Schönes Bokeh


Nein, das sind ebenfalls Pusteblumen, allerdings schon verblüht.



Carvahall schrieb:


> Hab auch ma l den Photoshop Little Planet Trick auf eines meiner Panoramas angewendet...


Nett gemacht.


----------



## Bääängel (22. Januar 2011)

@carvahall

sieht ganz gut aus, jedoch stören die Kabel links unten bei der Sonne etwas. Die gehen ins nichts


----------



## Carvahall (22. Januar 2011)

@bäängel

Tja bei uns in Österreich ist das so...^^

Heute Freeriden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (22. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die beiden Bilder haben was, ka ob sie euch gefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Carvahall (23. Januar 2011)

@totovo
Das 1. hat was, gefällt mir!
Das 2. ist verwackelt...

Heute ist Huskyrennen bei uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Kritik
mfg CRV


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Januar 2011)

leider alle ein wenig unscharf 

aber trotzdem gefallen sie mir, für den ersten Versuch sind sie gut geworden, finde ich


----------



## Taitan (24. Januar 2011)

Jo. Sind für den ersten Versuch echt gut. Das nächste Mal aber ne Blende um 11-16 nehmen. Damit vergrößerst Du den Schärfebereich bei den Tropfen.

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (25. Januar 2011)

Das Zweite gefällt mir! 

Hier etwas aus dem Tunnel... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (26. Januar 2011)

Mond am 16.01.
leider war am Vollmondstag (19.01.) völlig bedeckter Himmel

f8.0 - 209mm - 1/8sec - ISO100

Edit: fragt bitte nicht warum ausgerechnet 209mm, ich weiß selbst nicht wie ich auf die Idee kam


----------



## Luap12 (27. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt erst diesen Thread gesehen, aber seis drum, hier ein paar gute Fotos von mir 



Das Bild habe ich mit mit meiner damaliegen EOS 450D im Rennsteigtunnel während des Fahrens aufgenommen, leider ist es etwas verwackelt, meine Mutter ist nicht gradeaus gefahren 

EOS 450D, 30s, F/20, ISO 200, 18mm





A9 bei München (der "Geist" in der Mitte kommt vom UV-Filter, den hatte ich da leider nicht abgemacht)

EOS 450D, F/11, 25s, ISO 100, 55mm





Saaletal bei Kahla von der Leuchtenburg bei Sonnenuntergang

EOS 450D, 1/250s, F/10, ISO 100, 18mm





Silvester 2010/2011 über Jena

EOS 450D, F/13, ISO 100, 30s, 55mm





Gewitter über Jena (es fing leider mit regnen an --> Fenster und Fliegengitter zwischen mir und Gewiiter  )

EOS 450D, F/3.5, ISO 100, 30s, 18mm


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Januar 2011)

Das letzte wär echt gut, wenn, ja wenn, da nicht der Baum vor dem Blitz wäre, und eben wie gesagt, das Fliegennetz und das Fenster nich dazwischen wären.


----------



## Luap12 (27. Januar 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Mond am 16.01.
> leider war am Vollmondstag (19.01.) völlig bedeckter Himmel
> 
> f8.0 - 209mm - 1/8sec - ISO100
> ...



also 209mm is wirklich lol

Aber wie zum Teufel kriegst du den Mond so gut bei f/8, ISO 100 und 1/8 hin??
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Ergebnis erst bei (300mm) f/5.6, ISO 100 und 1/400 erzielt. Längere Belichtungszeit --> überbelichteter, weißer Fleck !?


----------



## Luap12 (27. Januar 2011)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das letzte wär echt gut, wenn, ja wenn, da nicht der Baum vor dem Blitz wäre, und eben wie gesagt, das Fliegennetz und das Fenster nich dazwischen wären.



Ok, für den Baum kann ich nichts, aber das andere, stimmt schon....


----------



## Luap12 (28. Januar 2011)

Hab noch drei schöne gefunden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feinfrost-Obst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelbe Rose....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch ein Mondfoto von mir.

EOS 500D, 300mm, F/5.6, ISO 100, 1/400s, -2



So, jetzt sind mal wieder die anderen dran!


----------



## nuol (28. Januar 2011)

Luap12 schrieb:


> ...Aber wie zum Teufel kriegst du den Mond so gut bei f/8, ISO 100 und 1/8 hin??...
> 
> ...Und zum Schluss noch ein Mondfoto von mir.
> 
> ...



komisch, aber warum mein mond mit 209mm schärfer, detaillierter und größer aussieht weiß ich nicht. vllt weil ich näher dran bin, wohne ja immerhin im norden 
warum mein mond aber nicht so hell war, liegt daran, dass es bewölkt war, man sieht auf dem bild auch noch um den mond herum wolken.
den rest hab ich halt mit camera raw justiert.

und ja, den nächsten vollmond nehm ich mit 300mm auf 

PS: einfach mal geschlossenere blende wählen. und das du MF gewählt hast setze ich vorraus, dennoch scheint auch hier ein grund für die unschärfe zu liegen


----------



## Luap12 (28. Januar 2011)

Hast du dein Bild nochmal geschnitten oder so?
Wegen der Schärfe: Das Originalbild (4752x ...) ist auch ordentlich scharf, schärfer als das hier jedenfalls.

Edit: Ich seh bei dir nicht eine Wolke !?


----------



## Taitan (29. Januar 2011)

Der feine Herr ist im allerletzten Moment doch noch aus der Schärfeebene gesprungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Villeicht kann mir ja jmd. helfen und mir sagen wie man die ungeraden Linien wegbekommt z.B. am Dach?

PS: Wo das ist müsste eig jeder wissen.... OK zur disskusionsvorbeugung ****IRONIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE***


----------



## Bestia (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist Verzeichnung, wenn du gebogene Linien meinst. Das liegt am Objektiv.


----------



## Senfgurke (29. Januar 2011)

ENERGYYY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2011)

Das letzte gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## JC88 (29. Januar 2011)

Einer fehlt dir noch in deiner Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (29. Januar 2011)

da fehlt nicht nur einer 

montag/ dienstag kommt ne ganze Ladung dazu:
Sortiment Softdrinks


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Januar 2011)

Dann konter ich mal mit ner anderen Dose
Und nein, ich bin kein Fußballfan, war für nen Kumpel


----------



## Jackhammer (29. Januar 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von meiner einer, ein paar shots vom Maintower in Frankfurt zur Blauen Stunde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie Gefallen, so long Jack


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2011)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von meiner einer, ein paar shots vom Maintower in Frankfurt zur Blauen Stunde.
> 
> Hoffe sie Gefallen, so long Jack


Mir gefallen sie Jackhammer 

Hier mal was von mir. Bitte nicht direkt auseinandernehmen. Ist eines der ersten Bilder mit meiner DSLR. Hab noch "etwas" mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Januar 2011)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von meiner einer, ein paar shots vom Maintower in Frankfurt zur Blauen Stunde.


Das erste finde ich richtig geil! Wenn du etwas tiefer gestanden hättest, wäre es glaube ich noch besser. Aber der Farbverlauf ist einfach Hammer, der weiche Hintergrund, super Sache!


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2011)

ich war einkaufen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. ich könnte mich in dem Keller des Verkäufers einnisten


----------



## Air0r (30. Januar 2011)

:>


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2011)

versuchst du mal, mit den RAWs ein color key mit blau zu machen?
das soltle gut aussehen, denke ich


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> :>


War ja garnicht knapp mit dem RAM. 

Beim ersten wär ne kleinere Blende wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. 
Beim zweiten ist sie perfekt. Der Schärfebereich is nur ein wenig nach links verrückt.

Aber wirklich schöne Bilder von schöner Hardware.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Januar 2011)

vorerst letztes Shooting, bis ich neue Dosen gekauft habe.
zB die Monster BFC Dose mit 946ml 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (1. Februar 2011)

Schmeckt das Zeug wenigstens?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Februar 2011)

> Schmeckt das Zeug wenigstens?



für 4€ die Dose Java Monster schmeckt es, egal ob es eklig ist, oder nicht 
die 900ml kosten sogar 9€ 


als Ali.B gibts was altes


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Februar 2011)

Hier eins von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Februar 2011)

Yay, endlich ist meine D90 als Ersatz für die LX3 da.

Erstes Vorzeigbares Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich eine brauchbare Hintergrundunschärfe und etwas Zoom zu haben macht schon Spaß. Auch mal auf 100% croppen zu können ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## Carvahall (2. Februar 2011)

Mal ein Bergpanorama das beim Schifahren entstanden ist...

Und dazu den Little Planet der daraus entstande ist...

mfg CRV


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Februar 2011)

Das Panorama gefällt mir gut, der Planet nicht so.

Beim Panorama hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Himmel, aber nicht weniger Boden. Also entweder 2 Reihen fotogafieren oder Hochformat. 
Aber auch so ein gutes Bild.


----------



## Carvahall (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Kritik...
Hatte leider nciht viel Zeit auf dem Berg...

Hier noch ein Bild, das am selben Tag/Berg entstanden ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder was von meiner Seite. Hoffe es gefällt.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
Klick for Flickr.


----------



## exoRR (4. Februar 2011)

Verschone mich mit Mathe!
nene^^ Schönes Bild  nur die Schachtel oder was auch immer da rechts ist wäre besser auch unscharf.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2011)

Mathe ist doch ganz wundervoll^^
Die Schachtel ist der Taschenrechner, ja der lag da leider etwas ungünstig weit vorne.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2011)

*Völklinger Hütte 

Winter 2011​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissel unscharf. Ich hätte es mit den Filtern nich übertreiben sollen. Aber grad zu faul, ums nochma zu ändern...


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2011)

Die meisten unscharf/verwackelt und für mich leider Ausdruckslos..
Das Rauch/Dampfbild unverwackelt wäre sicherlich ein Hingucker - schade.

@autokiller
Gutes!

Endlich gehts hier wieder von den Energydrinks weg


----------



## Naitsabes (7. Februar 2011)

Es wird Zeit, dass ich mir ein Makro gönne - die Konstruktion mit dem 50mm 1.8 vor dem 18-55 ist doch recht "bescheiden".
Aber ich bin froh, dass ich das Kit doch behalten habe, sonst würde mein Tamron jetzt mit der Frontlinse mit der FB kuscheln -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (7. Februar 2011)

Wieder mal was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh mein Gott, die meisten meiner Bilder sind zu scharf. Ignoriert das, das kommt vom Verkleinern.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir! :o) Der Hund. Das Auge is auch cool! Irgendwie!


----------



## Carvahall (8. Februar 2011)

@Vladez

Wie wärs mit einem Retroadapter??


----------



## Naitsabes (8. Februar 2011)

Wäre die günstige Variante, ich versuche allerdings für mich den Kauf eines Tamron 60mm F2 zu rechtfertigen 

Mal schauen, vielleicht verkaufe ich das Kit und das 50/1.8 und leg dann nochmal ~250€ drauf, am Freitag gibts dann noch ein wenig Zeugnisgeld und dank meines sparens ist das finanzielle gar kein Problem - bloß mein Gewissen will noch nicht so recht^^
"Brauchst du das wirklich?"
"Portraits gehen mit dem 50/1.8 doch super, und wann braucht du schon ein Makro?"
"Wenn du dir allerdings das Tamron holst, hast du ein schöneres Bokeh, sicheren AF und könntest problemlos mal ein Makro machen!"
"Für "mal ein Makro machen" reicht die Bastellösung doch einigermaßen..."
"Aber dieses gebastel ist nur bei idealen Bedingungen halbwegs praktikabel!"


----------



## MESeidel (8. Februar 2011)

Sry das ich zum OT hier betrage.

Aber Vladez: Das Kit gegen ein Makro tauschen?
Hast du denn noch ein anderen Zoom oder den Bereich über Festbrennweiten abgedeckt?

Als Ersatz für Portrait sind Makro Objektive zum Teil geeignet.
Aber der AF ist sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich langsamer mit dem Makro.
Und kann bei schlechtem Licht auch etwas um die finale Position schwanken, bis zum Einlocken (hunting).
Der F/2 Wert gilt außerdem nur für die Unendlichkeits-Einstellung.
Bei 1:1 dürften es locker 2 Blenden weniger sein, also T/4. 
Dafür ist das DOF bei 1:1, also an der Nah-Grenze natürlich hauch dünn ;o)


----------



## Bestia (9. Februar 2011)

Das 2,0 Tamron 60mm dürfte auf genau 4,8 Abblenden. Außerdem Vignietiert es recht stark. Allerdings ist ein Portrait meiner Meinung nach ein ebenso gutes Portaitobjektiv.


----------



## Jackhammer (9. Februar 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Der F/2 Wert gilt außerdem nur für die Unendlichkeits-Einstellung.
> Bei 1:1 dürften es locker 2 Blenden weniger sein, also T/4.
> ;o)



Wo hast du die behauptung aufgeschnappt?

Ein Objektiv mit einer Bledenöffnung von 2, hat diese auch durch den ganzen Focusbereich.
Nach deiner aussage würde ein 70-200 f2.8 auch nur in der Unendlichkeitseinstellung f2,8 haben!

Meine 2 Macros haben jedenfals in der Naheinstellung ,wie auch in der Unendlichkeitseinstellung, beide die gleiche Blende.

Das Sigma 50mm hat f2,8, das Tamron 180mm f3,5, egal ob ich nah oder fern Focusiere.
An der Naheinstellgrenze Blendet man meist ab (f8-16) um den DOT möglicht groß zu bekommen.


----------



## Naitsabes (9. Februar 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Vladez: Das Kit gegen ein Makro tauschen?
> Hast du denn noch ein anderen Zoom oder den Bereich über Festbrennweiten abgedeckt?



Das ist kein Problem, ich habe ein Tamron 17-50 f2.8 VC, ein Canon 70-200 F4L (non IS) ein Sigma 30mm F1.4, ein Canon 50mm F1.8 und eben das IS Kit.
Das Kit ist also überflüssig und mit einem 60mm F2 wird das 50/1.8 auch überflüssig.



> Als Ersatz für Portrait sind Makro Objektive zum Teil geeignet.
> Aber der AF ist sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich langsamer mit dem Makro.


Der AF des Tamrons ist afaik nur unwesentlich langsamer als der des 50/1.8, welches auch noch sehr gerne rumzickt - eine Verbesserung ist also fast garantiert 


Alibi-Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MESeidel (9. Februar 2011)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> Wo hast du die behauptung aufgeschnappt?
> 
> Ein Objektiv mit einer Bledenöffnung von 2, hat diese auch durch den ganzen Focusbereich.
> Nach deiner aussage würde ein 70-200 f2.8 auch nur in der Unendlichkeitseinstellung f2,8 haben!
> ...



Also zunächst spare die bitte den vorwurfsvollen Unterton wenn du selbst keine belegten Argumente bringst.

Ein 70-200 ist auch völlig anders konstruiert als eine Makro-Festbrennweite.
Das dürfte maximal um die 0.25 Vergrößerung erreichen.
Ich kann nicht ausdrücken wie mich der Vergleich aufregt.
Völlig andere Konstruktion.

Natürlich bleibt die Blende gleich.
Hab nie etwas anderes behaupted ;o)
Aber die Lichtdurchlässigkeit (Transmission) nimmt ab.
Wenn du zwei Makro-Objektive hast, dann schau in die Handbücher.
Beim Sigma sollte auf jeden Fall eine Tabelle mit dem Lichtverlust bei verschiedenen Fokus-Bereichen abgedruckt sein.
Auch an der Kamera kannst du das testen.
Einfach (im Blendenprioritäts-Modus) auf eine gleichbleibend Helle Fläche halten und den Fokus-Bereich durchgehen.
Die Kamera wird entsprechend die Belichtungszeit anpassen.

PS: 
Die F-Nummer ist nur ein errechneter Wert.
Jedes Objektiv hat mehr oder weniger Verlust.
Auf dxomark.com kannst du die Tests dazu anschauen.
Allerdings wird nur der Verlust in unendlich Fokus Position für alle Brennweiten getestet.


----------



## Ecle (9. Februar 2011)

Der Lichtverlust bei einem großem Abbildungsmaßstab hat nichts mit der Güte der Optik zu tun. Das ist eine physikalische Eigenschaft die durch die Auszugsverlängerung zwischen Optik und Sensor zustandekommt.


----------



## MESeidel (9. Februar 2011)

Ja mein PS macht es vielleicht etwas verwirrender^^

Einarbeitung in die verschiedenen Konstruktionen dürfte hier zu weit gehen.
Aber unter dem Stichwort "Floating Elements" findet man einiges im Zusammenhang mit Makros.


----------



## Jackhammer (9. Februar 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Also zunächst spare die bitte den vorwurfsvollen Unterton wenn du selbst keine belegten Argumente bringst.



Vorwurfsvoll?  Hab dir nichts vergeworfen, nur eine Frage gestellt.




MESeidel schrieb:


> Natürlich bleibt die Blende gleich.
> Hab nie etwas anderes behaupted ;o)





MESeidel schrieb:


> Der F/2 Wert gilt außerdem nur für die Unendlichkeits-Einstellung.
> Bei 1:1 dürften es locker 2 *Blenden* weniger sein, also T/4



Das liest sich aber so 




MESeidel schrieb:


> Aber die Lichtdurchlässigkeit (Transmission) nimmt ab.




Das ist Richtig, wie bei fast jeder Optik. 
Der Lichtverlust entspricht in etwa 2 Blenden.( bei Macros)

Warum sagst nicht einfach was du sagen willst, sondern umschreibst es so das die leute, die sich kaum damit befassen verrwirst? (mich selbst eingeschlossen)

f2 ist f2, und f4 ist f4, was schlußendlich auf dem Sensor ankommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und juckt die meisten hier nicht.

SO, nun haben wir uns alle wieder lieb!

Btt-Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2011)

Der ist lustig!

Geiles Bild!


----------



## JC88 (10. Februar 2011)

Hab da auch grad nochn Schnappschuss gefunden der, wie ich finde garnicht mal so schlecht ist (natürlich einbezogen das ich keine Ahnung von der Materie hab und es ne Bridgecam ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Februar 2011)

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Meinung dazu mal äußert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2011)

lecker.....
Aber ich glaube nicht da es das ist was du meintest.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Februar 2011)

billiger Fusel...
und, ich bin mir nicht 100pro sicher, aber die Flasche(n) kippen etwas nach links ab. - wirkt zumindest am Boden der Flasche(n) so.
EDIT: oder die Flasche(n) stehen schräg.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Meat Boy (11. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den schwarzen Hintergrund im 1. Bild so dunkel wie im 3. Bild bekomme ohne das die Karte zu dunkel wird? Es handelt sich um eine Canon IXUS 105 Digitalkamera.


----------



## Masterwana (11. Februar 2011)

Karte aus Bild 1 oder 2 auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund kopieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2011)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Karte aus Bild 1 oder 2 auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund kopieren.



Das sieht dann aber Mega Shice aus. 

Ich würde ja raten beide Bilder übereinander zu legen (mit Ebenen arbeiten).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Februar 2011)

Bin gerade am Ausprobieren in Sachen RAW-Entwicklung :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2011)

Dann Weißablgleich anpassen, Helligkeit dann evtl. hoch und Kontrast auch ein wenig (:


----------



## Taitan (14. Februar 2011)

Neulich in meiner Stadt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2011)

Ganz nett! :o)


----------



## Taitan (14. Februar 2011)

ISO 6400:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 200:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Februar 2011)

@Johnny the Gamer
versuch mal einen dunklen Hintergrund, kommt besser bei den Dosen, finde ich.

neues von mir...


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Karte aus Bild 1 oder 2 auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund kopieren.


Gefällt mir sehr gut, mehr davon


----------



## Senfgurke (19. Februar 2011)

mein letztes Dosenbild, versprochen 

dafür diesmal mit EBB, hab mich mal versucht.


----------



## Taitan (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Hier mal eine kleine Serie aus der verlassenen sowjetischen Heeresbäckerei. In Originalfarben sieht das alles sehr langweilig aus - deshalb die Tonung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich find 'se irgendwie zu dunkel. Außerdem kommt bei mir nicht ganz diese verlassene, tote Stimmung rüber, aber aufjedenfall eine "schicke" Location.


----------



## nuol (22. Februar 2011)

das Bild mit der "Rutsche" habe ich auch schon in der FC gesehen.
Scheint wohl ein beliebter Ort zu sein. Oder die "Rutsche" is dort einfach nur "Standard"


----------



## Taitan (23. Februar 2011)

Meine neue Linse gleich mal am Hausgetier getestet. 

Die Schärfe find ich gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (24. Februar 2011)

Welches 50er ist das? Ist das beabsichtigt oder Vignettiert es?


----------



## x1nghui (24. Februar 2011)

Canon 400D / Sigma 18-50 / Wien Naschmarkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Canon 400D / Sigma 17-70 / Walkersdorf - Rapsfeld



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (24. Februar 2011)

Bestia schrieb:


> Welches 50er ist das? Ist das beabsichtigt oder Vignettiert es?


 
SMC Pentax M 50mm f/1.7...übelst alte Linse, aber überragende Abbildungsleistung. Vignette hab ich nachträglich eingefügt, damit der Kopf betont wird.


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2011)

Im Anhang mal ein Glückstreffer aus einem Londonurlaub 2009. Bild wurde nicht bearbeitet


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Februar 2011)

Das Bild hat potential, aber die Überbelichtung ist zu extrem.
Versuch mal, Fahne und Mast etwas in den Normalbereich zurückzuholen und den Hintergrund so hell zu lassen.


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2011)

Es gefällt mir eigentlich so wie es grade ist ziemlich gut. Vielleicht spiele ich noch ein bißchen damit rum. Danke für den Ratschlag


----------



## nuol (27. Februar 2011)

Sonnenuntergang am Bahnhof


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2011)

gefällt mir! sehr schön! *Kalkbrenner in den Player leg*


----------



## khepp242 (28. Februar 2011)

Mit dem 70-200 4L an 1000D bei ISO 800, Weißabgleich stimmt. 
Quizfrage: Welcher Song ist das?


----------



## khepp242 (1. März 2011)

Das kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr bestreiten, da ihr ja richtig liegt!  
Damit wir nicht zu stark vom Thema abweichen, ein Bildchen mit der gleichen Kombi.


----------



## nuol (5. März 2011)

GammaLoad (1)
EOS550D
[F4 - 1/100sec - ISO100 - 70mm]
[F4 - 1/125sec - ISO100 - 70mm]
[F4 - 1/125sec - ISO100 - 70mm]


Cool and Cute (2)
EOS550D
[F4 - 1/250sec - ISO100 - 70mm]


​


----------



## ph1driver (5. März 2011)

Canon Powershot SX130 IS.

Makro Modus
F/3.4
1/10sek
ISO 800
Ohne Nachbearbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klausr (5. März 2011)

Heute schöner Tag,erste versuche mit der neuen Cam,kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht - will ja lernen

Nikon D5000

1 - 18-105er Nikon,105mm-F 7,10-1/800 s-iso 800
2 - 18-105er Nikon,40mm-F 7,10-1/800 s_iso 800
3 - 18-105er Nikon,105mm-F 5,60-1/800 s-iso 1800
4 - 70-300er Nikon,155mm-F 5,00-1/800 s-iso 220


----------



## Senfgurke (5. März 2011)

Kritik 

Man sieht, dass du die Kamera neu hast, ist aber ja kein Problem, so hab ich auch angefangen 

Also, die ISO kannst du bei Sonne ruhig runterstellen, soweit ich mich auskenne.
Ich hab gelesen, die ISO soll man hoch drehen, sobald man sich unter schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen befindet und trotzdem eine (relativ) kurze Belichtungszeit braucht. Da ich aber selber erst ~3 Jahre fotografiere, lasse ich mich gerne belehren 
Bei dem Wetter reicht 200 oder tiefer, meine D70 geht nur bis 200 ^^

Dann werden die Bilder, wie das erste, auch nicht überbelichtet.
Zum Thema überbelichtet:
Ich hab an meiner D70 gerne die Modus am Bildschirm an, der mir die Spitzlichter anzeigt.
Dann sehe ich sofort, ob der Bereich der blinkt so hell sein soll, oder ob ich was falsch eingestellt hab.

Beim 2ten Bild fehlt mir leider der Fokus, den hättest du auf den Baumstumpf in der Mitte legen können.

Das dritte Bild gefällt mir, schönes Bokeh und der Fokus sitzt auf dem liegenden Ast.

Beim letzten fehlt mir wieder irgendwie der Fokus. Es sieht so aus, als sollte der auf der Beere im Hintergrund liegen, stimmt das?
Falls ja, wäre ich etwas näher ran gegangen, so weit, dass der größere "Y" Ast noch gerade so auf dem Bild drauf ist, in etwa der gleichen Unschärfe, die er hier schon hat.


und ein älteres Alibild gibt's auch, hab aber schon länger nichts mehr gemacht, mir war einfach zu kalt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Mac (6. März 2011)

So, ich klinke mich mal auch in den Thread ein!

Hab gestern mal ein paar Fotos geschossen, leider waren die meisten von den Lichtverhältnissen dann eher naja, werde die nächsten Tage da noch mal vorbei fahren.


----------



## Senfgurke (6. März 2011)

mir gefällts, hast du zufällig noch die exifs?
aber einen kleinen Mängel hab ich trotzdem gefunden 

der Horizont sitzt ein kleines bisschen Schief, so wie ich das sehe...


----------



## .Mac (6. März 2011)

Ja, mir fehlt noch dringend eine kleine Wasserwage, und ein Fernauslöser, das habe ich bis jetzt bei fast jedem Foto bemerkt, wird dann nächsten Monat angeschafft, bis dahin muss mein blödes Augenmaß herhalten. 

Zu den EXIFs; Exif | Rail | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ach, hab da noch eins, was ganz Ok geworden ist, leider hatte die Elbe da ein paar "Stimmungsschwankungen", Natur halt . 

Die Exifs dazu findet man auch auf meinem Flickr Profil, bin jetzt erstmal wieder raus, bisschen was knipsen, der Himmel leuchtet gerade so schön.


----------



## Klausr (7. März 2011)

In Gedanken versunken
Am Sonntag Abend bei einem Spaziergang,Windpark Gaberl/Steiermark.
Hab mich auchmal mit Lightroom versucht^^

@ Senfgurke - ja mit der Iso und dem Fokus hatte ich so meine liebe Not,aber ich versuche mich zu bessern ^^


----------



## Taitan (7. März 2011)

mein letzter Geocache hat mich mal (wieder) in eine Industrieruine geführt.


----------



## .Mac (8. März 2011)

Wöhhh, da bleib ich mir lieber der Architektur treu, aber die Fotos machen genau das was Sie sollen. 
Sonntag Mittag war der Himmel echt super in Hamburg, da sind noch ein zwei Bilder bei mir durch die (Anti-)Qualitätsprüfung gekommen.

EXIFs, Ort & größere Bilder findet man wie immer auf Flickr.


----------



## maxe (9. März 2011)

Hier mal meine Hobbypics:

Katzenauge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Katzenohr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katzenpelz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weihnachtsmann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal vergrößert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zimtstern (selbstgebacken ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fünfzig Cent:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Märzenbecher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glasbrilliant auf externer WD-Festplatte vor Fenster mit Schnee dahinter und blauer Neonbeleuchtung :  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Und zuletzt noch ein Bilderrätsel:
Tipp: Der Ausschnitt ist stark vergrößert und jeder von euch hat es wahrscheinlich schon mal in der Hand gehabt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Mein Kumpel meinte es ist Budda xD (das ist es aber nicht) 

Alle Fotos wurden mit einer Canon EOS 550D im M-Modus mit ISO 100 geschossen.
Zum Teil habe ich auch ein Stativ und ein Makroobjektiv verwendet.
Keine Nachbearbeitung (außer Zuschneiden).


----------



## Klausr (9. März 2011)

War Heute wiedermal mit den Kids unterwegs
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge wie immer gerne angenommen^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. März 2011)

maxe schrieb:


> Und zuletzt noch ein Bilderrätsel:
> Tipp: Der Ausschnitt ist stark vergrößert und jeder von euch hat es wahrscheinlich schon mal in der Hand gehabt.
> Edit: Mein Kumpel meinte es ist Budda xD (das ist es aber nicht)


 
Ich würde auf eine 1€ Münze tippen. Welches Land weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2011)

Da ich inzwischen auch im Besitz einer DSLR bin, und noch recht wenig Erfahrung habe, möchte ich mal bei euch Anfragen, was ihr von dem Bild haltet, und was ihr dran verbessern würdet, und vor allem WIE.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D90
Sigma 70-300 bei 70mm (merk ich grad erst -.- da hätte ich auch das kleine drauf machen können..)
ISO 250
f/5.6 
3s Belichtungszeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D90
Sigma 70-300 bei 70mm
ISO 250
f/5.6 
0,6s Belichtungszeit


----------



## .Mac (11. März 2011)

Ich würde definitiv auf ISO 100 runter gehen bei Nachtaufnahmen, vorallem da sieht man das Bildrauschen meist deutlich, Blende so weit offen wie möglich und dann die Belichtungszeit anpassen. Ein Mix aus beiden bildern sähe wirklich gut aus, derzeit tendiere ich aber zum 2..


----------



## Skysnake (12. März 2011)

Der Tip mit dem ISO ist schon mal gut. Danke werde ich beim nächsten mal dann ausprobieren. Auf dem kleinen Display hat man das Rauschen einfach nicht gesehen


----------



## .Mac (12. März 2011)

Jap, auf das kleine Display sollte man sich nie verlassen, nimm das Motiv lieber 10 mal in verschiedenen Einstellungen auf, denn Unschärfe ist ja auch so eine Sache in der Nacht, selbst wenn man ein Stativ benutzt.


----------



## Skysnake (12. März 2011)

Hab ich gemacht 

Hab ca 15 Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Verschlusszeiten gemacht. Von so 6 Sekunden bis runter auf 1/15 glaub ich wars. War nur ARSCH kalt in der Nacht. Hatten glaub so -5°C oder noch weniger.... Da hatte ich dann irgendwann auch keine Lust mehr, weil mir die Finger abgefroren sind


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2011)

Von der heutigen Bildertour mit meiner neuen Knipse...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (13. März 2011)

Man ich hab erst grad bemerkt das ich diesen Thread deaboniert hab 
Wirklich Klasse Bilder 
Ich habe auch ein paar, würde mich über Konstruktive Kritik freuen
Grüße


----------



## ph1driver (13. März 2011)

Mal eben von meinem Balkon geknippst.

Bild ist ooC, nur verkleinert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (15. März 2011)

Jaa...guter Thread

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Nikon D3000 (18mm, ISO 200, ohne Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Berlin-Potsdamer Platz
Geknipst wann: 03.10.2010
Bearbeitet: nö

2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Nikon D3000 (20mm, ISO 160, ohne Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Berlin - nähe Potsdamer Platz
Geknipst wann: 05.10.2010
Bearbeitet: SW mit Photo Impact X3

3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Nikon D3000 (200mm, ISO 200, ohne Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Berlin - Stadtrundfahrt, aus dem Bus geknipst
Geknipst wann: 04.10.2010
Bearbeitet: nö

4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Nikon D3000 (125mm, ISO 200, ohne Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Berlin - Mauerrest
Geknipst wann: 05.10.2010
Bearbeitet: SW mit Photo Impact X3

Das war's für's erste, hoffe die Bilder gefallen
Weitere folgen bestimmt
Gruß
Joker105


----------



## Klausr (15. März 2011)

GKB Vb 10.04 Schinenbus
Verrottet so am Köflacher Bahnhof


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2011)

@joker105
das erste gefällt mir ganz gut. kippt leider etwas...

@Klausr
beim zweiten fehlt noch nen bissel was^^


----------



## Taitan (15. März 2011)

Bilder 2 und 3 gefallen mir persönlich besonders. Das zweite ist aber wirklich eher was für Leute, die auf grafische Fotografie stehen.


----------



## Klausr (15. März 2011)

Thx für eure Kommentare.
Ja bin noch dabei einen Stil zu finden,aber ansich gefällt mir das reduzierte schon ganz gut auch ^^


----------



## joker105 (16. März 2011)

Als ich meine Nikon D3000 letztes Jahr im Sommer gekauft habe, bin ich Nachts direkt mit meinem Nachbarn los gezogen um Nachtaufnahmen zu machen und diesen Taschenlampeneffekt auszuprobieren. Ich hatte Null Ahnung von der Kamera aber dafür,finde ich, sind die Bilder ganz gut geworden. Hab die Bilder mal alle verkleinert, mehr nicht.

1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


38mm , ISO-400 , Belichtungszeit 25 Sek.
Date:3.07.2010 , 23:50 Uhr

2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


28mm , ISO-200 , Belichtungszeit 30 Sek.
Date:3.07.2010 , 23:57 Uhr

3.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


32mm , ISO-200 , Belichtungszeit 20 Sek.
Date:4.07.2010 , 00:45 Uhr

4.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


28mm , ISO-200 , Belichtungszeit 30 Sek.
Date:4.07.2010 , 00:06 Uhr 
Bild ist gedreht, ansonsten wär der Name rückwärts


gruß
Joker105


----------



## joker105 (20. März 2011)

Na hat ja dann doch mal geklappt, leider habe ich nur ein 200er Objetiv, Bilder sind alle für's Forum verkleinert.

1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende F/11
Bel.-zeit 1/250 , ISO 400
Messmodus: Einpunkt/Spotmessung

2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende F/11
Bel.-zeit 1/500 , ISO 400
Messmodus: Einpunkt/Spotmessung

3.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende F/16
Bel.-zeit 1/500 , ISO 400
Messmodus: Einpunkt/Spotmessung

4.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende F/16
Bel.-zeit 1/500 , ISO 400
Messmodus: Mittenbetont

Wie sind den eure Ergebnisse ?


----------



## ph1driver (20. März 2011)

Meins von gestern. 48X Zoom. 12X Optisch + 4XDigital



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/5.6
1/250 sek.
ISO 80


----------



## K-putt (22. März 2011)

Alle Bilder geknipst mit der Canon Sx130...


----------



## Klausr (22. März 2011)

War auch mal wieder in der Heimat unterwegs
Hoffe es gefällt den einem oder andern


----------



## majorguns (22. März 2011)

War ein bisschen mit meiner recht neuen Canon Eos550D mit Standard 18-55mm Kit Objektiv unterwegs.. 
Interessiere mich sehr für Verlassene Industriebauten, Gebäude etc  
(Also falls jemand noch einen cooles Spot irgendwo in NRW kennt einfach mal ne PN an mich )


----------



## Taitan (22. März 2011)

mal ein bisschen was vom Wochenende:


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

Das Dritte ist wirklich schick, gefällt mir, aber man hätte links noch bisschen was abschneiden können, dann würde das ganze ein bisschen zentrierter wirken.


----------



## joker105 (24. März 2011)

majorguns schrieb:


> War ein bisschen mit meiner recht neuen Canon Eos550D mit Standard 18-55mm Kit Objektiv unterwegs..
> Interessiere mich sehr für Verlassene Industriebauten, Gebäude etc
> (Also falls jemand noch einen cooles Spot irgendwo in NRW kennt einfach mal ne PN an mich )


 
Bild 2 + 3 gefällt mir, allerdings stören beim dritten die Leute.
Ich steh auch auf sowas nur ist bei uns nicht viel mit verlassenen Gebäuden, mehr grün und so.
Hab in Berlin ein paar Gebäude geknipst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. März 2011)

hi!

Das Erste kommt mir bekannt 'um die Ecke' - wo war das noch gleich?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Re4dt (24. März 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir  
Drei stammen vom Kohlekraftwerk in Altbach. Das erste ist eine Mondaufnahme.
Habt ihr mir für die Monaufnahmen vll noch paar Tipps ? 

(Ja ich weiß die Bilder vom KKW waren hier schonmal drin jedoch wurden sie aus gelöscht.)


----------



## joker105 (24. März 2011)

@Schienenbruch

Berlin
Das dritte ist die Rückfront des Gebäudes


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Habt ihr mir für die Monaufnahmen vll noch paar Tipps ?


 Mehr Brennweite, ansonsten isses schon ganz gut.


----------



## tanaone1234 (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domi-germany (26. März 2011)

Ich bin noch ein Anfänger, hoffe ich hab den richtigen Thread erwischt hier also eine meiner Aufnahmen.
Nikon D5000 + 18-105mm Nikkor
siehe anhang 

wer tipps hat immer her damit 

gruß dominic


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. März 2011)

Hi!


joker105 schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> 
> Berlin
> Das dritte ist die Rückfront des Gebäudes


 
Klar, ober wo?

Nicht zufällig in der Nähe vom Anhalter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Medienhafen D-Dorf bei Hochwasser)



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## majorguns (27. März 2011)

joker105 schrieb:


> Bild 2 + 3 gefällt mir, allerdings stören beim dritten die Leute.
> Ich steh auch auf sowas nur ist bei uns nicht viel mit verlassenen Gebäuden, mehr grün und so.
> Hab in Berlin ein paar Gebäude geknipst
> 
> ...


 Geil Geil vor allem das dritte, aber ich glaube nach Berlin kann ich für sowas nicht fahren...  Solingen ist auch nicht so weit von hier sind ja Quasi im selben Gebiet  sonst keine Orte irgendwo in der Umgebung?


----------



## nyso (27. März 2011)

joker105, ich hoffe es stört dich nicht, ich habe mir mal dein Bild vorgenommen. Finde so sieht es noch besser aus. Den Ausschnitt und die Farbe auf das wesentliche beschränkt und den Kontrast etwas hochgeschraubt
Wenn es dich stört sag bescheid und ich lösche es sofort

Das Bild würde sich auch sehr gut als ColorKey machen, wenn man sich eins der Graffitis rausnimmt und es farbig lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein paar Schnappschüsse von heute früh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Herr Fotograf persönlich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (27. März 2011)

@ Schienenbruch

Ja genau wenn du das hier meinst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (27. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> joker105, ich hoffe es stört dich nicht, ich habe mir mal dein Bild vorgenommen. Finde so sieht es noch besser aus. Den Ausschnitt und die Farbe auf das wesentliche beschränkt und den Kontrast etwas hochgeschraubt
> Wenn es dich stört sag bescheid und ich lösche es sofort
> 
> Das Bild würde sich auch sehr gut als ColorKey machen, wenn man sich eins der Graffitis rausnimmt und es farbig lässt.
> ...



Nee stört mich nicht...mach mal
Hab noch eins von der Front, da habe ich dir aber schon vorausgearbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens...Süßes Baby


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2011)

ich gestehe ich trinke ohne zucker


----------



## Senfgurke (30. März 2011)

Ein Geschenk für meinen Opa


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2011)

@*pixelflair
*das Bokeh ist schon ultimativ 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @*pixelflair
> *das Bokeh ist schon ultimativ
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



wo dunkelheit is kann kein bokeh sein ne?

bokeh bilder sind im naturfred


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2011)

naja die Unschärfe setzt ja schon nach wenigen Zentimetern der Flaschenrundung ein.^^


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2011)

naja bei 70mm f/3,2 kein wunder im quasi makro bereich..


----------



## Klausr (2. April 2011)

Auch wieder was von Mir.
Die Reste einer einst großen Kohlebergbauregion .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (3. April 2011)

Moin, ich hab erstmal gleich den sonnigen Samstag genutzt um ein paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Air0r (4. April 2011)

DAS ist Bokeh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (4. April 2011)

Hm, bei Blende f/1.2 kann ich ja fast mithalten...*hust* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (4. April 2011)

dafür bist du aber in der nähe der naheinstellgrenze, und ich einige meter weg


----------



## pixelflair (4. April 2011)

mehr oder minder aus langweile entstanden ;D da wir aber grad bei Naheinstellgrenze waren xDD

ach und air0r ich mag das 1,2er bokeh nich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (4. April 2011)

@air0r: Auch ich finde das Bokeh nicht sonderlich ansprechend... Da kann sogar mein 50er 1:1.7 mehr...
Aber 1,2 würde ich auch gerne haben!

Ein paar Blumen Bokeh Bilder von letzter Woche, alle so bei Blende 1,7-2,5.
Aufgenommen mit Pentax K-x + Pentax 50mm F 1:1.7

mfg Carvahall

Edit: Das erste Bild wurde bei 1.7 aufgenommen, stark nachgeschärft un 100% vergrößert...


----------



## Air0r (4. April 2011)

Carvahall schrieb:


> @air0r: Auch ich finde das Bokeh nicht sonderlich ansprechend... Da kann sogar mein 50er 1:1.7 mehr...
> Aber 1,2 würde ich auch gerne haben!
> 
> Ein paar Blumen Bokeh Bilder von letzter Woche, alle so bei Blende 1,7-2,5.
> ...


 
Dein 1,7er kann definitiv NICHT mehr. Wenn Du jetzt widersprechen willst: Informiere dich erstmal, wie Optiken funktionieren. Wie das Bokeh eingesetzt wird ist natürlich geschmackssache, und das beispiel oben ist eher, holzhammer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (4. April 2011)

Ist schon klar dass es mehr kann, kostet auch ein bisschen mehr...

Aber das Bokeh bei den oberen Bildern ist wirklich unschön. Viel zu unruhig

Das BMW Bild ist sehr schön.

mfg


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2011)

f/4.5 macht auch schon ein schönes Bokeh... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (6. April 2011)

Na dann will ich doch auch mal nicht hinten an stehen, und auch das eine oder andere Bild posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Stein am Rhein (also Schwitz ) Iso200, 1/400, F11


----------



## Skysnake (7. April 2011)

Du meinst so oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich jetzt nicht sooo toll. Ich hab das Motiv gerade wegen den knalligen Farben der Fensterläden aufgenommen. Ich finde die setzen wirklich sehr schicke Akzente. Ich finde den grünen Tisch mit den Blumen, dem Leiterwagen und dem blauen Topf richtig toll in der Kombination mit den Fensterläden. Auch das geschwungene blaue Band des Himmels finde ich bringt noch etwas Leben in das Bild. Das geht mir etwas im SW verloren. Sieht auch gut aus, aber mir gefällt hier wirklich die farbige Variante besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind vom Rheinfall in Schaffhausen. Find ich auch richtig gut gelungen, vor allem das Bild nur mit dem Wasser hat richtig was  Sieht irgendwie aus, als ob das Wasser kochen und einen gleich wegreisen würde  War schon sehr beeindrucken welche Gewalt Wasser hat. War auch laut wie Sau


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. April 2011)

So....da bin ich wieder 

BTW: Ich mag das 1.2er Bokeh


----------



## Air0r (7. April 2011)

nur meine Meinung:
1: Zu mittig, abschneiden.
2: Deutlich besser, aber könnte vll. auch ein Panoramaformat vertragen. Ist ja schließlich ein Landschaftsbild...
3: Langweilig.
4: Die hintere Kuh direkt im Gesicht vom vorderen... mag ich ned.
5: Nett, aber auch hier mag ich den Beschnitt nicht.
6: Cool.
7: Ned gebruddelt isch' g'nug gelobt
8: Unscharf
9: Auch gut, aber Beschnitt wie gehabt ned mein Ding

Gruß


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. April 2011)

Hier mal was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. April 2011)

Nö, Definitionen von Kritik interessieren mich nicht. 
Die Kritik, ob es nun welche sein mag oder nicht, hab ich zur Kenntnis genommen.

Also nun bitte wieder Bilder.


----------



## Air0r (8. April 2011)

Ein paar ältere Sachen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

@Güni: Sollte einen aber schon interessieren, das ist Diskussionskultur...

bzgl. dem Bild: Sieht klein sehr interessant aus, und auch in Groß, kanns aber nicht wirklich anschauen. Ist mir persönlich zu unruhig. Da fangen mir schnell an die Augen weh zu tun. Welcher Punkt genau dies auslöst kann ich nicht sagen, aber bei genauem Anschauen ist der Gesamteindruck halt irgendwie unbehaglich.

AirOr:
Allgemein sehr nette Bilder.

1 Erinnert an den Arnie irgendwie 
2. Hm.. keine Ahnung gefällt mir das Schiefe nicht so und allgemein das Thema nicht ganz. Der Hintergrund mit der Brüstung hat aber einen richtig coolen Effekt!
3-5. Nett
6. Sehr cool. Wüsste ich nichts dran zu verbessern!
7. Als Poster sicherlich ganz nett, mir aber zu schief irgendwie für ein kleines Bild. Wirkt wohl erst in sehr groß.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> @Güni: Sollte einen aber schon interessieren, das ist Diskussionskultur...
> 
> bzgl. dem Bild: Sieht klein sehr interessant aus, und auch in Groß, kanns aber nicht wirklich anschauen. Ist mir persönlich zu unruhig. Da fangen mir schnell an die Augen weh zu tun. Welcher Punkt genau dies auslöst kann ich nicht sagen, aber bei genauem Anschauen ist der Gesamteindruck halt irgendwie unbehaglich.


Kritiken interessieren mich und ich diskutiere auch gern darüber. Aber bitte nicht darüber was ist Kritik und was nicht. Es kann ja jeder seine Meinung zu etwas äußern.

Zum Bild. Inzwischen gefällts mir irgendwie auch nicht mehr


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

Ne das Bild an sich ist echt cool und vor allem der stilistische Effekt ist wirklich gut gewählt, meine Augen springen aber immer zwischen rechts und links hin und her und können keinen Punkt so richtig fixieren, das ist sehr verstörend 

Ich glaub da ist einfach etwas Unschärfe im Bild, die aber nicht so richtig durch den Effekt bewusst wahrnehmbar ist. Am Turm sieht man es aber etwas. Im Zusammenspiel mit dem Himmel halt irgendwie komisch.

Ich würd mal den Himmel abändern, damit dieser ruhiger ist. Eventuell ein grauer Verlauf oder auch mal etwas Farbe rein in den Himmel. Insgesamt halt etwas ruhiger. Am meisten würde aber wohl helfen, wenn die Ränder schärfer wären. 

Wie haste denn den Effekt gemacht?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. April 2011)

Effekt?

Hab die Raw nur in Photomatix in ein Pseudo-HDR gewandelt und dann in SW konvertiert.


----------



## ph1driver (9. April 2011)

War Heute auch mal unterwegs, und habe endlich mal meine SX130 IS Testen können.

Vorschläge, Kritik sowie eigene Meinung sind erwünscht, da ich absolut 0 Plan vom "Richtigen" Fotografieren habe.


----------



## Re4dt (9. April 2011)

Soo zwei Bilder von mir  Heute in einer abgerissenen Firma gemacht.  Es werden noch ein paar HDR Bilder  folgen


----------



## DaxTrose (10. April 2011)

@ all die ihren Beitrag ohne Bild suchen: Dies ist in erster Linie ein Bilderthread. Diskussion bitte in den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

Etwas Nachschub.


----------



## Air0r (10. April 2011)

Wald





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. April 2011)

*Dummytext*


----------



## Air0r (12. April 2011)

Nett!


----------



## Klausr (13. April 2011)

Auch mal wieder was von mir.
Erster Test mit meinem neuen AF-S DX 35 1.8G.
Bis auf Graustufen und Schnitt unbearbeitet.
Kritiken zu Perspektive und Schnitt wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## Senfgurke (16. April 2011)

Rallye Vogelsberg 2011

Meine Auswahl an Fotos, Rest gibt's auf meiner Website


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

3, 4 und 5 sind richtig gut geworden, insbesondere 3 gefällt mir sehr gut, beim Rest hmm schwer zu sagen, sind ok, aber irgendwas spektakuläres fehlt den Bildern.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. April 2011)

*Noch nen Dummytext*


----------



## Masterwana (18. April 2011)

..........


----------



## pixelflair (18. April 2011)

Masterwana schrieb:


> ..........


 
da haste aber nachgearbeitet oder?


----------



## Masterwana (19. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> da haste aber nachgearbeitet oder?


 
Nur in Schrwaz-Weiß und anschließend die Schraube leicht nachgeschärft.

Hier mal das Original:


----------



## Senfgurke (20. April 2011)

vorhin auf der Wasserkuppe entstanden.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (25. April 2011)

Nach langer Zeit der Inaktivität nun ein paar ältere Bildchen von mir 

Die Bilder stammen aus Südfrankreich


----------



## tanaone1234 (25. April 2011)

netter Tag beim Tuning Treff 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (25. April 2011)

Ich war heute im Botanischen Garten der FSU Jena, dabei sind ein par schöne Fotos entstanden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max-k (26. April 2011)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Aufgenommen auf der Insel Sao Jorge (Azoren)  mit einer Sony Alpha 200 17-70 mm Kit Objektiv.


----------



## taks (26. April 2011)

Blubb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

Sparkasse Finanzzentrum Hildesheim.


----------



## pixelflair (26. April 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:
			
		

> Sparkasse Finanzzentrum Hildesheim.



Gibts aber schönere Motive in Hildesheim  

( studiere in hi)


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

Ich Weiß, die Altstadt ist Top. Bist Du Marienburger Höhe?


----------



## pixelflair (26. April 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Ich Weiß, die Altstadt ist Top. Bist Du Marienburger Höhe?


 
richtig an der Uni 

zu den Bildern... mir gefällt der weiße Himmel nicht...:-/


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

Mir auch nicht, war komplett bedeckt.


----------



## nuol (26. April 2011)

Mal etwas Baukunst von mir aus Österreich/ Innsbruck

Edit zur Info:
"PRO LIBERTATE AUSTRIAE MORTUIS" (Den für die Freiheit Österreichs Gestorbenen)

Das Denkmal in Form eines Siegestors wurde zur Erinnerung an die Befreiung Tirols vom 
Nationalsozialismus errichtet und vom französischen Architekten Pascoud geplant. 
Auf dem Denkmal befindet sich ein Tiroler Adler.


----------



## pixelflair (26. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:
			
		

> Mal etwas Baukunst von mir aus Österreich/ Innsbruck



Hat was...


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. April 2011)

wasser, zwar nicht in der natur, aber trotzdem aus der natur XD. wohlgemerkt, das war mein erster versuch. mit dem standart blitz der 550d und einer gelben lampe die seitlich darauf gestrahlt hat. ich find se klasse
und hintendran noch 2 hdr bilder von gestern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (28. April 2011)

Für den ersten Versuch sehen die Tropfen gar nicht mal schlecht aus!  Ich würde vorschlagen die Blende für mehr Tiefenschärfe zu schließen und ein wenig mit der Perspektive zu arbeiten.
Für bessere Bilder braucht man ein gutes Lichtsetup und eine gute "Location", eventuell ist dieser Thread im DSLR-Forum für dich etwas.


----------



## RC Shad0w (29. April 2011)

danke. hab mir gleich mal ne idee dort geklaut:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKi3XpKoDyA


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. April 2011)

Seid gnädig...es war das erste mal.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. April 2011)

bei vielen Bildern hast du die Kamera sehr schräg gehalten, was mir persönlich überhaupt gar nicht gefällt. Aber generell, bei allen Bildern, nicht nur bei deinen 

Als Mitzieher sind sie aber doch alle super, finde ich. Die Autos sind schön scharf, der Hintergrund könnte beim nächsten Mal ruhig verwischter werden, aber das bin ich momentan auch noch am probieren, ist halt schwierig, da wird dann auch einiges mehr an Ausschuss bei rum kommen.

Alles in allem gefallen sie mir aber sehr.


Hat jemand Tips für ein Motocross Shooting?
Morgen ist Rennen in Aufenau, ist bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## Skysnake (30. April 2011)

Bei 4, 8, 18 ist die Schräge doof find ich. Bei 17 siehts aber cool aus. Sieht halt verdammt nach ner Steilkurve irgendwie aus 

Allgemein wenns in ner Kurve ist, und man das Auto von vorne sieht, kanns teilweise ganz nett aussehen, wenn die Kamera leicht schief ist. Wenn man das Auto aber von der Seite sieht, find ichs generell einfach blöd. Da passt das einfach nicht.

Bei der 1, also dem Mini gehts aber halbwegs, wobei es besser gerade aussehen würde.

Der Rest ist wirklich gut geworden 

Auf einem sieht man sogar die glühende Bremsscheibe  Bei Nacht wäre das noch geiler!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf einem sieht man sogar die glühende Bremsscheibe  Bei Nacht wäre das noch geiler!



Echt? Wo?

Ich mags schief


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2011)

beim Mini am FR


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

Ne ich mein beim Jaguar, also Bild 4 bzw. 11, da sieht man es auch etwas deutlich. Ich glaub mal nicht, dass das die Bremsbacken sind


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2011)

mhh glaube eher nicht. das Orange ist zu stark im gelben Bereich. Das müsste mehr in den roten Bereich gehen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ne ich mein beim Jaguar, also Bild 4 bzw. 11, da sieht man es auch etwas deutlich. Ich glaub mal nicht, dass das die Bremsbacken sind



Jaguar gibts keinen  Das nen Aston Martin.

Aber das sind nicht die Bremsscheiben, dafür ist es viel zu gelb. Die Fotos sind zum Großteil im letzten Drittel der Kurve entstanden und somit eher in der Beschleunigungsphase.


----------



## khepp242 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, dass das beim grünen Aston Martin die Bremsklötze sind und durch die sich drehenden Felgen etwas verwischt erscheinen. 
Die Bilder an sich sind ganz gut, ich weiß ja nicht wie oft Du schon an der Strecke warst, ansonsten viel schräg und unscharf.


----------



## Air0r (3. Mai 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das beim grünen Aston Martin die Bremsklötze sind und durch die sich drehenden Felgen etwas verwischt erscheinen.
> Die Bilder an sich sind ganz gut, ich weiß ja nicht wie oft Du schon an der Strecke warst, ansonsten viel schräg und unscharf.


 
Muss mich anschließen, alles schräg u./o. unscharf leider


----------



## Fatalii (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe nun mehrfach versucht die Fotoansicht in ein vernünftiges Format zu bringen aber es klappt nichts.
Ich werde mich morgen nochmal versuchen, ein paar Tipps wären auch nicht schlecht
Ansonsten lösch ich den Kram wieder.

MfG Andy

Edit: Nun sieht es etwas aufgeräumter aus, dennoch wird kein Tiel und keine Beschreibung angezeigt, obwohl ich
die Bilder mit beidem versehen habe?! Woran liegt das? Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich hier schon eine Weile nicht mehr beteiligt.

Ich bin nun seit einer Woche glücklicher Besitzer einer neuen Systemkamera: Lumix GF2.
Da ich vorher nur die Lumix TZ5 Kompaktkamera besaß, sind Einstellungen wie Blende, manueller Fokus, etc. natürlich neu für mich, habe aber schon viel Theorie gepaukt.

Anbei meine ersten Gehversuche mit der Kamera. Es sind noch keine besonderen Fotos dabei, leider. Ich habe einfach mal die meiner Meinung nach besten angehängt.

Ich bitte euch um Kritik! Immerhin bin ich neu auf dem Gebiet und möchte natürlich wissen, was ich besser machen kann! Vielen Dank!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Mai 2011)

hab heute das erste mal mein 1:1,8 ausprobiert...

nanu... da macht der Upload aber irgendwie eine seltsame Ensättigung 

jetzt aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (14. Mai 2011)

Mal was von mir.


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Mai 2011)

Um mal wieder nach Threadwünschen / Regeln zu Handeln & nicht einfach des Bild rein zu knallen!

Geknipst mit: Canon EOS 550D + 18-55mm Kit (alles auf Manuell|25mm|F/16|ISO-3200|0,5-30sec.!|
Geknipst wo: Direkt vor meiner Haustür
Geknipst wann: 21.05.2011
Bearbeitet: Photoshop als Monochrom HDR & verkleinert

Habe mir heute Abend (ok Laut jetziger Uhrzeit Gestern!) mal die Zeit genommen und meinen Kleinen bei Laternen Licht mit Langzeitbelichtung Geknipst um mal ein Gefühl für die neue DSLR zu erhalten.

Ich hoffe es Gefällt & nicht gleich schimpfen ist eines meiner ersten Bilder mit DSLR und das allererste mit Langzeitbelichtung!

So Long...


----------



## joker105 (22. Mai 2011)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder nach Threadwünschen / Regeln zu Handeln & nicht einfach des Bild rein zu knallen!
> 
> Geknipst mit: Canon EOS 550D + 18-55mm Kit (alles auf Manuell|25mm|F/16|ISO-3200|0,5-30sec.!|
> Geknipst wo: Direkt vor meiner Haustür
> ...


 
poste das mal bitte in Fabe.
Hast du ein Stativ benutzt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (22. Mai 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

1. Schattenwurf *******
2. Handy in der Tasche -> NOGO
3. schon 10000mal gesehen von dir und immernoch genauso langweilig wie das 1.bild mit ner Kamera...


----------



## Air0r (22. Mai 2011)

no bissl was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Mai 2011)

joker105 schrieb:


> poste das mal bitte in Fabe.
> Hast du ein Stativ benutzt?
> 
> 
> ...



Farbig ist scho a weng Schwieriger, da es ja mehrere Aufnahmen mit Verschiedenen Belichtungsreihenfolgen sind! 
Aber das ist mal eins, so ziemlich aus der Mitte der Belichtungsreifenfolge.

Und natürlich habe ich mit Stativ gearbeitet, da es gut 15 Bilder wahren


 Und selber keine Farbe! Nee sieht auch gut aus

So Long...


----------



## Air0r (22. Mai 2011)

Paar Tipps:
- nich höher als f11 wenn's geht
- Stativ? ISO 100 verwenden!!!!
- Vergiss HDR (d.h. vergiss Tone Mapping) und fotografier einfach in RAW. Richtig aufgenommen und behandelt macht RAW 99% aller HDRs überflüssig.


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Mai 2011)

@ Air0r

Ok, ich nehme mir Deine Tippps gerne zu Herzen, aber ich sagte doch net sooo Arg schimpfen

Nein spass bei Seite ich Habe vorher nur eine kleine Allesknippse gehabt und Arbeite mich langsam immer mehr Rein, nur war ich mir mit Blende net so ganz sicher f11 geht ohne Probleme.
Doch bei ISO100 wird es da net schwer in der Nacht? Weil ich max. eine halbe Minute Belichten kann.

So und nun noch ein Alibibild & der Rest im Labberthread...


----------



## Air0r (22. Mai 2011)

30 Sek bei dem Licht von den Laternen ist schon locker genug... notfalls halt Blende noch weiter auf... Kannst ja notfalls auch iso 200 oder 400 nehmen, aber für lzb würde ich einfach wegen dem rauschen keine hohe iso nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Selbst bei Iso 100 braucht's nicht mal Licht von Laternen.
Hier mal ein Bild, dass ich ganz zu Anfang mit meiner A33 gemacht habe - nur Schnee außerhalb der Stadt, keinerlei zusätzliche Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iso: 100
Blende: F3,5
Belichtungszeit: 15 Sekunden
Brennweite: 18mm (=24mm KB)

Geschneit hat's auch noch, also nicht mal Sternenhimmel.

Oder das hier, ein Stück weiter am selben Abend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iso: 100
Blende: F4,5
Belichtungszeit: 6 Sekunden
Brennweite: 30mm (=45mm KB)

Geht also locker auch bei Iso 100 mit Belichtungszeiten weit unter 30 Sekunden.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Senfgurke (22. Mai 2011)

"Fotoshooting" mit Schwester & Freunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (22. Mai 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Selbst bei Iso 100 braucht's nicht mal Licht von Laternen.
> Hier mal ein Bild, dass ich ganz zu Anfang mit meiner A33 gemacht habe - nur Schnee außerhalb der Stadt, keinerlei zusätzliche Beleuchtung.
> ...



Also langsam find ich es nervig, wenn ein User wie du hier die Bilder bestimmt 3-4mal im Thread postest.....


@Senfgurke....

warum blende 9 bzw. 10 grad beim Bild von dem Mädel hätte ich mir ne geringe Blendenzahl gewünscht...


----------



## Senfgurke (22. Mai 2011)

War die Kamera.
Hab ich "P" geschossen.

Werd ich das nöchste Mal drauf achten, danke


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Mai 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> 30 Sek bei dem Licht von den Laternen ist schon  locker genug... notfalls halt Blende noch weiter auf... Kannst ja  notfalls auch iso 200 oder 400 nehmen, aber für lzb würde ich einfach  wegen dem rauschen keine hohe iso nehmen.





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Selbst bei Iso 100 braucht's nicht mal Licht von Laternen.
> Hier mal ein Bild, dass ich ganz zu Anfang mit meiner A33 gemacht habe -  nur Schnee außerhalb der Stadt, keinerlei zusätzliche Beleuchtung.
> ...


 

Ok, wieder etwas Schlauer!
Dann ist das im Handbuch auch a weng schwierig beschrieben mit dem ISO, aber ich Teste das die Tage irgendwann nochmal aus.
Danke euch für die Kritik & Hilfestellung...
Das letzte was ich noch habe & dann gehts ab auf die Schicht!

So Long...


----------



## ph1driver (22. Mai 2011)

hab Heute mal ein Foto meiner Kleinen bearbeitet, und durch diverse Filter gejagt.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2011)

Hab heute mal mit PICASA eine Collage von meinen Live-Bildern gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mit Absicht so groß (sonst erkennt man die kleinen Bildchen nicht )

Wenn jmd weiß, wie ich obiges Bild in sowas (vom Aufbau her aber mit anderem Hauptmotiv)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
umwandeln kann, bitte in meinem Suchthread antworten. Danke


----------



## der_yappi (25. Mai 2011)

So, mit dem Proggi "MOSAIZER" rumgespielt.
Hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den ersten Testlauf bin ich zufrieden.
Werde mal sämtliche Live-Bilder in die Bibliothek aufnehmen, damit sich im Endbild die Grundbilder nicht ständig wiederholen...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Mai 2011)

@Senfgurke:

Bild 5...ich würde so gern sehen wie der Typ im Hintergrund mit seinem Gefährt da drüber springt


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Mai 2011)

sah extrem lustig aus 

stand aber leider weiter weg. Nächstes WE kommen aber sicher neue Fotos


----------



## Taitan (26. Mai 2011)

Shooting vom Shooting:


----------



## JC88 (26. Mai 2011)

Oh, mein Wohnzimmer^^wusst garnicht das du n Schlüssel hast


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. Mai 2011)

mal wieder was von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (29. Mai 2011)

Assi beim Tragen und der Nachwuchsfotograf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2011)

welcher mobile Blitz ist das?


----------



## Air0r (30. Mai 2011)

Elinchrom Ranger Quadra mit A Kopf, 100x100 Square Sobo


----------



## Carvahall (30. Mai 2011)

Wieder mal nach langem wieder was von mir...

Bitte kommentieren und kritisieren!!


----------



## pixelflair (31. Mai 2011)

ja ringe sind wirklich ne gute idee  steht bei mir auch auf der "haben will" liste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Juni 2011)

Gestern habe ich mein neues Stativ bekommen und es gleich mit einigen Langzeitbelichtungen ausprobiert. 

Als Lichtquelle diente ein Werbeschlüsselanhänger mit LED. Damit wurden die Objekte einfach abgeleuchtet. Bei sehr kleinen Objekten, wie den Bonbons, wird es aber schwieriger, da der Lichtkegel der Lampe dafür zu groß ist. Punktuell einzelne Flächen ausleuchten, ist damit nicht mehr möglich. Beim alten Tacker gelingt es schon besser.

In der Technik steckt noch eine Menge Potential. Fürs erste Rumprobieren bin ich ganz zufrieden.


D90
Tamron 90mm macro
Blende 22


LG


----------



## RC Shad0w (1. Juni 2011)

sehr schöne bilder muss ich sagen


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juni 2011)

heute mal etwas ganz anderes, was glaub hier so noch nicht war 


drei Bilder vom Trainingsauftakt von Eintracht Braunschweig vor 3000 Fans.

die beiden älteren Herren gehören zu einem Spiel einer Traditionsmannschaft gegen eine Auswahl von noch jüngeren ex-Spielern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

Zwei Regenbogen auf einem Bild 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2011)

Double Rainbow all the way 'cross the sky!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Juni 2011)

*dummytext*


----------



## Bestia (13. Juni 2011)

Ist gestern Abend im Olympiapark entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (16. Juni 2011)

mal der Versuch eines Available Light Porträts:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Juni 2011)

*dummy*


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Bilder 1+2+4+6 könnten ein bisschen mehr Kontrast vertragen.
Sonst geht irgendwie alles im Weiss unter.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Mal ein paar ältere von mir - so aus 2002/03; noch mit der Dimage 7i.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bilder 1+2+4+6 könnten ein bisschen mehr Kontrast vertragen.
> Sonst geht irgendwie alles im Weiss unter.



Ändert das Kontrast anheben auch nix daran, wenn sich ein recht helles Objekt wie eine Möwe vor den brechenden Wellen schlecht abhebt. Das einzige was da passiert ist, dass Schwarz wie auch Weiß noch weiter ausfressen.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2011)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ändert das Kontrast anheben auch nix daran, wenn sich ein recht helles Objekt wie eine Möwe vor den brechenden Wellen schlecht abhebt. Das einzige was da passiert ist, dass Schwarz wie auch Weiß noch weiter ausfressen.


 
Du hast recht. Hab da ne falsche Überlegung angestellt -.-


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Juni 2011)

Die Armada steht bereit.
Wird sie gegen mich bestehen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Chance


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Juni 2011)

*dummy*


----------



## joker105 (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine ersten Tops aus'm Urlaub in der Türkei. Hab noch ganz viele kuriose Dinge fotografiert, bin aber mit sortieren noch 
nicht fertig. Hab 1533 Bilder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seba1973 (26. Juni 2011)

Mal was von mir:

Dresden/ISO200/35mm/F11/3s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Juni 2011)

Panorama von Prag


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

Hamburg 2010

ISO200-50mm-F5-1/640




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

noch ein Letztes:

ISO200-18mm-f11-3'' (Kompression is schon schlimm, leidet die Quali schwer drunter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2011)

Hab mir gerade etliche Seiten an Fotos angesehen, da sind echt ein paar sehr geniale Bilder dabei, Respekt! Dummerweise habe ich leider keine Spiegelreflex mehr, seit ich nicht mehr bei PCGH arbeite. An die D3 hab ich mich damals schon richtig gewöhnt. 



Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> )



Sag mal Günni, sehen die Augen der Dame in natura auch so aus oder hast du auf dem Foto nachgeholfen? Die Augen sind absolut traumhaft - nicht nur die Farbe, auch die Struktur. Hätte auch gern solche Augen 

Damit ich wenigstens noch selbst was zum Thema beitrage und mein Posting nicht als Spam gelöscht wird, hier ein Foto, das ich hoffentlich noch nicht gepostet habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon etwas älter. Den Knick hinter dem AGB habe ich später durch andere Anschlüsse rausbekommen


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Juli 2011)

Ferrari Treffen heute in Fulda.
Sind nicht so gut geworden, wie ich es mir erwünscht hatte, hab einiges falsch gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (9. Juli 2011)

Hier eine kleine Auswahl von den Bildern eines befreundeten Designers, der auf der Berlin Fashion Week seine Werke präsentiert hat. Natürlich halten die Bilder einen direkten Vergleich mit denen der anwesenden Profifotografen nicht stand.


----------



## Taitan (10. Juli 2011)

mehr Bilder gibts bei meinem Flickr: cranknfurther's Photostream

Alibibild:


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Kölner Lichter. Nächtes Jahr werd ich viel früher anreisen, damit ich mein Stativ auch aufstellen kann. Jetzt sind gefühlt 99% der Bilder verwackelt. 
Hier ein paar der etwas weniger Verwackelten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich noch mehr Bilder vom Feuerwerk hochladen soll, nachfragen. (Konstruktive) Kritik ist auch gern gesehen, da ich noch Anfänger bin.

P.S.: Ich muss aber dabei sagen, dass ein paar auch meine Freundin gemacht hat(die Einstellungen und die Ausrichtung des Bildes stammen aber von mir). Hat doch ne ruhigere Hand als ich (Sportschützin...).


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Hier mal drei von mir. Geschossen auf einer EOS 400D, alle drei wurden mit versch. Belichtungswerten zu einem HDR zusammengefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile gefallen sie mir schon nicht mehr, da ich als Neuling praktisch noch täglich dazulerne 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

Hi!
hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir von dieser Woche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Kran im Neusser Hafen - man beachte den Blumenkasten...

die Reste der alten Hammer Brücke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine 'Seeschlange': die RMS Libava erreicht - mit Zellstoff aus Skandinavien kommend - den Neusser Hafen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße

Jochen


----------



## totovo (13. Juli 2011)

So...

Neue Kammera, eine NX100, hier mal zwie HDR´s die ich heute gemacht habe!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## Air0r (14. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder was von mir. Model.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (15. Juli 2011)

1, 2, und 3 sind im mir Gesicht viel zu Hell, da ist fast gar keine Zeichnung mehr Erkennbar. 
 4, 5, und 6 finde ich recht Blass.
 Bild 5 gefällt mir da noch am Besten, leider ist aber nur ein Auge scharf.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juli 2011)

Da ich hier gerade die Bilder von dem Feuerwerk sehe.

@Oliver: Japp die Augen sind echt so. Ich bin da auch immer wieder fasziniert von.


----------



## Dargolad (17. Juli 2011)

Feurig


----------



## totovo (18. Juli 2011)

Das war der Wunderbare Sonnenuntetrgang gestern Abend, leider hatte ich eine beschis*sene Aussicht, aber nun gut!

beides HDR´s





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich habe kein Photoshop zur Verfügung^^


----------



## ph1driver (21. Juli 2011)

Gestern in Hamburg.


----------



## Carvahall (21. Juli 2011)

Ich war in der voreletzten Schulwoche mit der Schule in Taize/Frankreich.

Hier ein Foto das bei der Hinfahrt an einem Fluss entstanden ist.
Das Foto wurde aus einem RAW zu einem HDR entwickelt.
Please comment.


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Das war der Wunderbare Sonnenuntetrgang gestern Abend, leider hatte ich eine beschis*sene Aussicht, aber nun gut!
> 
> beides HDR´s
> 
> Ps: Ich habe kein Photoshop zur Verfügung^^


 
Sehr sehr geil


----------



## totovo (21. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil


 
Danke Sehr!
#
#


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (21. Juli 2011)

Ich war in Berlin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




äh, und da wären noch ein paar küken


----------



## Senfgurke (22. Juli 2011)

heutige Ausfahrt.
Hat Spaß gemacht, war aber ein bisschen kurz, mussten beide mittendrin auf Reserve schalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juli 2011)

Das is ma ne Seite, wo fast alle (oder eigentlich alle) Bilder was haben! Ohne Witze! Die gefallen mir echt!  Von oben bis unten!


----------



## ph1driver (22. Juli 2011)

Mehr Schiffe


----------



## Oliver (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch unbedingt wieder ne Spiegelreflex


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2011)

Hier mein zum Leben erweckter Plattenspieler. Ich muss nurnoch rausfinden woher dieses Bildrauschen kommt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Juli 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Das war der Wunderbare Sonnenuntetrgang gestern Abend, leider hatte ich eine beschis*sene Aussicht, aber nun gut!
> 
> beides HDR´s
> 
> Ps: Ich habe kein Photoshop zur Verfügung^^



Find es nicht so toll. Motiv sagt mir persönlich nix. Bearbeitung ist auch nicht so der Hit. HDR ist für mich wenn es realistisch aussieht. Tonemapped ist aber fast immer alles andere als realistisch. Für mich nix besonderes was man auch mit jedem Handyfoto hinbekommt.



Carvahall schrieb:


> Ich war in der voreletzten Schulwoche mit der Schule in Taize/Frankreich.
> 
> Hier ein Foto das bei der Hinfahrt an einem Fluss entstanden ist.
> Das Foto wurde aus einem RAW zu einem HDR entwickelt.
> Please comment.



Gefällt mir sehr gut. Besonders die durchgängige Schärfe passt sehr gut.



Naitsabes schrieb:


> Ich war in Berlin



Das vom Olympiastadion ist richtig geil.



taks schrieb:


> Hier mein zum Leben erweckter Plattenspieler. Ich muss nurnoch rausfinden woher dieses Bildrauschen kommt...



Gefällt mir gut. Ich mag den Schärfeverlauf und die Farben.


----------



## totovo (23. Juli 2011)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Find es nicht so toll. Motiv sagt mir persönlich nix. Bearbeitung ist auch nicht so der Hit. HDR ist für mich wenn es realistisch aussieht. Tonemapped ist aber fast immer alles andere als realistisch. Für mich nix besonderes was man auch mit jedem Handyfoto hinbekommt.


 
Dem einem gefällts, dem anderem nicht. das zweite Bild kommt der Realität aber schon ziemlich nah! Aber danke für deine Meinung

vllt. gefällt dir das ja besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Russel Grow (24. Juli 2011)

So, ein paar Bilder von mir. Mit ner Canon EOS 500D gemacht. (Hab ich hier im Forum VERkauft).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Juli 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> vllt. gefällt dir das ja besser
> 
> mfg



Nö  Perspektive vielleicht etwas anders. So fehlt etwas das besondere.
Aber Bilder müssen und sollen ja nicht jedem gefallen.

Mein Beitrag gegen Offtopic.


----------



## GW-Player (31. Juli 2011)

Mir war ein wenig langweilig und dann ist das dabei rausgekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. August 2011)

Vln 30/07/11


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild, das als RAW schon länger auf der Platte rumflog, wo ich aber nie eine rechte Idee für die Nachbereitung hatte. Jetzt habe ich mal das hier versucht. Ich nenne es HOUSE OF HORROR.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (2. August 2011)

Das erinnert mich total an [REC]

sieht gut aus


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. August 2011)

mal wieder 2 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2011)

Letztes WE war wieder _"Live At The Grenz"_ bei uns angesagt.
Zwei Abende fotografiert - ca. 2200 Bilder 

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von den ersten zwei Bands die ich schon durch habe (drei fehlen noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demon82 (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D5100
Geknipst wo: Balkon
Geknipst wann: vor paar Wochen
Bearbeitet: Photomatix 4 Pro, Lightroom


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2011)

Demon82 schrieb:


> Geknipst mit: Nikon D5100
> Geknipst wo: Balkon
> Geknipst wann: vor paar Wochen
> Bearbeitet: Photomatix 4 Pro, Lightroom


Schön groß ist es. Gefällt mir aber nicht. Ein für mich nichtssagendes Motiv tonegemapped bis zum umfallen.


----------



## Senfgurke (6. August 2011)

War heute in Geiselwind 
"Bike and Music Weekend"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demon82 (7. August 2011)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schön groß ist es. Gefällt mir aber nicht. Ein für mich nichtssagendes Motiv tonegemapped bis zum umfallen.



Das muss dir auch nicht gefallen. Hauptsache mir gefällt es


----------



## totovo (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bella Italia!

... leider hab ich ausversehen mit ISO800 Fotografiert (hab vergessen zurückzustellen)


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

Wiedermal n Regenbogen, finde es aber besser als das letzte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (8. August 2011)

Demon82 schrieb:


> Das muss dir auch nicht gefallen. Hauptsache mir gefällt es


 
Da bist du leider der einzige.


----------



## joker105 (9. August 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> Da bist du leider der einzige.


 
Nicht ganz....

finds irgendwie...cool...hat was!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. August 2011)

Blubb


----------



## totovo (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgentau auf 1789m Höhe...


----------



## Bestia (11. August 2011)

Hier mal etwas anderes:
Am besten in hoher Auflösung schauen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpUX-7PlQjI


----------



## khepp242 (12. August 2011)

Zweiter Tag in Potsdam und gleich 10x gratis Cola abgestaubt (10? -> 5 Personen, Hin- und Rückweg ).


----------



## Senfgurke (13. August 2011)

Hab mal wieder 2 HDRs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ khepp242, die Dose hab ich auch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Blue_Gun (13. August 2011)

Hier mal was von meiner Kreuzfahrt.

Nikon D7000, 18-105mm Kit und 35mm 1.8
Bearbeitet in Photoshop

@Senfgurke Das erste Bild ist echt traumhaft, sehr schöne Szene hast du da eingefangen. Repsekt.


----------



## Senfgurke (14. August 2011)

@Blue_Gun
Vielen Dank!

Eins hab ich noch, ist ein NMZ.
Hab dem Bild den Titel "omnomnom" gegeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (15. August 2011)

Hilfe, wo bin ich...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Canon Eos 1000D + 17-50 2.8 VC

Gebe gerne Infos zum "Aufbau", nein keine künstliche Vignette


----------



## Senfgurke (18. August 2011)

hab mal ein bisschen in meinen Festplatten gewühlt...
ich hasse mich dafür, dass ich früher in jpeg fotografiert habe , aber jeder fängt mal an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. August 2011)

So mal die ersten Bilder aus dem Urlaub, mehr hab ich noch nicht geschafft 

Die Alpen vom Wanderweg zum Berg Poludnik aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal der Weißensee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Bilder aus Kärnten/Österreich!

Kritik erwünscht.

Mfg


----------



## khepp242 (21. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Hotel aus geschossen in...Moment, jetzt seid Ihr dran. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inklusive echten Regentropfeneffekten auf der Linse...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

@ totovo

Das 2. Bild schaut super aus, jedoch würde ich es noch begradigen (der Horizont ist schief).


----------



## totovo (22. August 2011)

Das täuscht, weil der See noch um die Ecke weiter geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CermiT (25. August 2011)

Canon EOS 50D - _EF-S_ 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM

Aufnahme: F/2.8; 1/125; ISO-400; 55mm;
Ort: München - Marstallplatz

EBV: s/w Konvertierung; Begradigung; ein wenig Kontrast; unscharf maskiert


----------



## stratocruiser (26. August 2011)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Gewitterstimmung hier eine kleine Sammlung meiner Gewitterfotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (26. August 2011)

Kodak C875

@ nuol

Konnte mich nicht für einen Thread entscheiden.
Ich gelobe Besserung.....


----------



## Air0r (27. August 2011)

Life & Death wäre der Titel, wenn ich auf Klischees stehn würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (27. August 2011)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Kodak C875


 Warum bestückst du 2 verschiedene Threads mit den gleichen Bildern?


----------



## majorguns (29. August 2011)

Dann stell ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir rein gemacht mit meiner 550D und der 18-55 IS Kitobjektiv.


----------



## Triniter (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mag mein Weitwinkel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negert (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2011)

Noch mal einige Bilder von meinem letzten Konzert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgenommen mit: Canon EOS 550D mit Canon EF 50mm f1,8
Einstellungen: ISO 100, 0,5Sek, f2,5
Bearbeitet: Nein


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. September 2011)

Es gibt so viele kostenlose Programme mit denen man Bilder verkleinern kann.

Geschätzter Aufwand 15 Sekunden den man beim hochladen ganz schnell wieder gut gemacht hätte.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

ich hab 50mbit down und 10 mbit upload, ich mag bilder in der größe und finde es gut wenn sie in hoher auflösung mit jpeg quali 10 gespeichert wurden 
so, beide meinungen vertreten, weiter schöne photos posten und weniger mimimi


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. September 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab 50mbit down und 10 mbit upload, ich mag bilder in der größe und finde es gut wenn sie in hoher auflösung mit jpeg quali 10 gespeichert wurden
> so, beide meinungen vertreten, weiter schöne photos posten und weniger mimimi


 
Dann solltest du vielleicht diesen Thread mal von Anfang an lesen. Ich verfolge diesen seit Beginn und es wurden Regeln festgelegt, an diese ich hier nur erinnere. 

Bilder mit mehr wie 500kb klicke ich nur in seltenen Fällen an. Doch jemand durch einbinden in den Post dazu zu zwingen das Bild zu laden finde ich mehr als schlecht. Besonders wenn es so nichtssagend ist.

Es gibt leider nicht überall vdsl. 

Wenn man sich das mal bei der Anzeige von 50 Posts pro Seite überschlägt, es würde jeder ein Bild mit knapp 2 mbyte einbinden, sind das knapp 100 mbyte die da geladen werden müssten. Ich denke so macht ein Thread irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Auch nicht mit einer 50 Mbit Leitung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

> Bilder im Anhang: Was eben reinpasst. Zur Not auch per ZIP-Archiv (8 MiB, sollte reichen).


ich seh auf der seite kein bild das die regel brechen würde 

allerdings hat das kopfhörerbild von majorguns wohl eine zu hohe breite im img tag (vermute ich, habs nicht nachgemessen) ausserdem ist es die normale version die vom browser rungeskaliert wird ...


----------



## totovo (6. September 2011)

Ich habe zum Bsp. nur DSL 1000 und muss ca 1min warten bis sich die Seite aufgebaut hat!

da sind die Regeln schon ganz sinnvoll!


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2011)

Irland, 2009
Rock Of Cashel
D80 + Tokina 12-24 f4.0 @12mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. September 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich seh auf der seite kein bild das die regel brechen würde



Dann les den Thread komplett.

Aber mal so ne Frage zwischendurch. Wo ist das Problem das Bild zu verkleinern bevor man es hier hoch lädt?



totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Bsp. nur DSL 1000 und muss ca 1min warten bis sich die Seite aufgebaut hat!



Dann freu dich schonmal wenn das jeder macht und vielleicht noch die 8 mbyte voll ausnutzt.....


----------



## Air0r (7. September 2011)

ich habe nur DSL 3000, weil die telekom hier nichts schnelleres bringt. kabel ist für mich keine option. und wegen solchen bildern muss ich auf die anderen bilder, die vielleicht sogar was taugen, warten. das ist NICHT akzeptabel! ich sage ja auch nicht: ich kann laufen, warum sollte man im rathaus rampen für rollifahrer bauen? naja, wenn du dich unbedingt mit deinem schnellen internet profilieren willst...

ach und zum bild: wow, ein kopfhörer! MIT TIEFENSCHÄRFE!


----------



## majorguns (7. September 2011)

Flamer Thread


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. September 2011)

daher sollten sie im normallfall auch nur als anhang und die kleine ansicht vorhanden sein, dann wird nur der thumb geladen und nicht direkt das 8mb pic.
das größte problem ist halt, das hier ist keine photosoftware wo mit jedem klick auf des bild die quali und auflösung steigt sondern nen forum und das hat halt nicht so viele möglichkeiten die bilder passend auszugeben.
wenn man es so wie yappi im post anhängt, dann sollte man es auf jeden fall entsprechend verkleinern und anpassen wie er es ja auch gemacht hat.
wenn man es als anhang an den post anhängt, hat man den thumb und meinermeinung nach sollte hinter dem thumb ne vollaufgelöste und qualitativ gute version liegen und nicht irgendwas was vielleicht 10% in der oberen rechten ecke meines monitors ausfüllt ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. September 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab 50mbit down und 10 mbit upload, ich mag bilder in der größe und finde es gut wenn sie in hoher auflösung mit jpeg quali 10 gespeichert wurden
> so, beide meinungen vertreten, weiter schöne photos posten und weniger mimimi


 
klar und weil einige Leute Geld im überfluss haben, kann der Liter Benzin/Diesel auch ruhig 7,50€ kosten....
merkst du jetzt vllt wie überaus clever deine deine Aussage ist?

wenn du den anderen User die Volle Auflösung zur Verfügung stellen willst, bitte, aber nicht als zwang. und wenn du eine so dicke Leitung hast, brichst du dir auch kein Bein wenn du mit PS/Gimp/... noch mal eine kleine Version speicherst und hochlädst. 

Ich besitzt selber auch nur eine DSL-light Leitung und kabel-D wird bei mir nicht angeboten.
Das heißt, wenn ich hier ein Bild anklicke, dann nur weil ich die Vorschau des Anhangs bereits interessant finde. 
Da freut es mich natürlich besonders, wenn ich bei einem solchen Prachtexemplar mich erst gar nicht mehr dazu durch ringen muss, drauf zu klicken, sondern mir die Entscheidung 1,9MB zu laden, vom User abgenommen wird.... NOT!

Vllt merken  cann0nf0dder und  majorguns wie engstirnig sie doch sind...
mit HeNrY's Worten (oder eher seiner alten Signatur)   "Aber immer wieder lustig, welche Borniertheiten so auf der Welt rumlaufen"


Im ANHANG mal noch ein Bild


----------



## Air0r (7. September 2011)

Image Resizer for Windows


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> klar und weil einige Leute Geld im überfluss haben, kann der Liter Benzin/Diesel auch ruhig 7,50€ kosten....



da ich nur fahrad fahre und mein letztes auto vor ca 5 jahren verkauft habe, von mir aus auch 15€, würde mich freuen, könnte man entweder irgendwo anders die steuern senken, oder mehr leute zum fahrad fahren animieren und die verdamte ampelschaltung in bremen würde fahradfreundlicher gestaltet.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wenn du den anderen User die Volle Auflösung zur Verfügung stellen willst, bitte, aber nicht als zwang. und wenn du eine so dicke Leitung hast, brichst du dir auch kein Bein wenn du mit PS/Gimp/... noch mal eine kleine Version speicherst und hochlädst.



mach ich ja auch gar nicht, ich lad meine bilder als anhang hoch, damit bekommen die leute nen x kb thumb zu sehen und unten drunter steht dann im schwarzen kasten die auflösung und die größe, wer ne andere auflösung möchte soll es sich selber resizen, ansonsten kann ich ja gleich auch noch die desktophintergrund für 1024x768, 1280x1024 und divers 16:9 und 16:10 formate anlegen und natürlich für die win3.11 nutzen noch ne 256 farben version .... kann ja nicht jeder ne aktuelle graka mit genug speicher für 32 bit farbtiefe haben.
auf anfrage hab ich auch schon für einzelne user entsprechend resized, aber doch nicht einfach so aus jux, da hab ich besseres zu tun 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich besitzt selber auch nur eine DSL-light Leitung und kabel-D wird bei mir nicht angeboten.



mein beileid, leider klappt das mit dem seit jahren von den providern angekündigten breitband angeboten nicht so wie man es gerne hätte ...



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Da freut es mich natürlich besonders, wenn ich bei einem solchen Prachtexemplar mich erst gar nicht mehr dazu durch ringen muss, drauf zu klicken, sondern mir die Entscheidung 1,9MB zu laden, vom User abgenommen wird.... NOT!


hab ich doch schon gesagt, ich hatte nicht gesehen das das bild sowohl angehängt als auch in seiner gesammten pracht nochmal im post verlinkt wurde, dachte das wäre ne entsprechende kleinansicht, aber hey, haptsache man hört nach dem ersten post auf zu lesen und flamt erstmal, macht ja mehr spaß als bis zum schluß zu lesen und den grund zum flamen zu verlieren 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Vllt merken  cann0nf0dder und  majorguns wie engstirnig sie doch sind...
> mit HeNrY's Worten (oder eher seiner alten Signatur)   "Aber immer wieder lustig, welche Borniertheiten so auf der Welt rumlaufen"


 
danke, ich schau hier aber auch mit smartphone rein und da stört mich die ladezeit auch nicht und bei meinem letzten providerwechsel hab ich 2 wochen mit nem 56k modem gesurft.
für solche fälle gibt es addons wo man die bilder ausblenden kann und entsprechend nur links mit infos etc... sieht die man dann immer noch anklicken kann ...
damit man solche sachen halt nicht mit ner schwachen leitung lädt.


----------



## Senfgurke (7. September 2011)

Niveau vs. BILD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr?
Der Tisch soll durch die Vignettierung einer Iris ähnlich sehen.
Auftrag war ein Bild mit (starken) Kontrasten zu schießen, die aber nicht farblich dargestellt werden.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. September 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> da ich nur fahrad fahre und mein letztes auto vor ca 5 jahren verkauft habe, von mir aus auch 15€, würde mich freuen, könnte man entweder irgendwo anders die steuern senken, oder mehr leute zum fahrad fahren animieren und die verdamte ampelschaltung in bremen würde fahradfreundlicher gestaltet.



Gut dann kannst für mich auf Arbeit gehen. Bin gespannt wie du da jeden Tag mit dem Rad hin kommst. 



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> auf anfrage hab ich auch schon für einzelne user entsprechend resized, aber doch nicht einfach so aus jux, da hab ich besseres zu tun


Normal sollte es aber wohl im Web eher Gang und Gebe sein seine Bilder verkleinert hochzuladen und nur in vereinzelten Fällen die volle Auflösung zur Verfügung zu stellen.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> haptsache man hört nach dem ersten post auf zu lesen und flamt erstmal, macht ja mehr spaß als bis zum schluß zu lesen und den grund zum flamen zu verlieren



Und wo bitte ist das Problem ein Bild einfach mal zu verkleinern? Das ist ein Aufwand von ein paar Sekunden. Und hier flamt niemand, es wurde lediglich darum gebeten in Zukunft die Bilder verkleinert hochzuladen, da nicht jeder 16 mbit und mehr hat.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> danke, ich schau hier aber auch mit smartphone rein und da stört mich die ladezeit auch nicht und bei meinem letzten providerwechsel hab ich 2 wochen mit nem 56k modem gesurft.
> für solche fälle gibt es addons wo man die bilder ausblenden kann und entsprechend nur links mit infos etc... sieht die man dann immer noch anklicken kann ...
> damit man solche sachen halt nicht mit ner schwachen leitung lädt.



Das ist klasse für dich. Aber nun soll ich mir jetzt noch Addons installieren damit die Ladezeiten EINES Forums erträglich werden. Denn auch mit DSL-Light ist das restliche Web bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen erträglich. Aber danke für den Tipp das nun Leute die sich seit Beginn an einem Bilder-Thread beteiligen ab nun die Bilder im Browser ausblenden sollten. Jaaaa sehr sinnvoll.

Hmm hat was mit der Borniertheit.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2011)

Könnt ihr jetzt endlich wieder zum BILDER-THREAD kommen?

Es ist ein un(?)geschriebenes Gesetz der Bilderthreads, das Bilder nur bis 500-700kbit groß eingebunden werden, der Rest nur als Thumb. Daran sollten sich alle halten. Wenn jemand zu große Bilder einbindet wird es gemeldet und ein Mod editiert es, fertig.
Muss man dafür so viele Tastenanschläge verbrauchen?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Könnt ihr jetzt endlich wieder zum BILDER-THREAD kommen?



Gern.

Leider im Frühling verpasst.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. September 2011)

Hier noch einmal die Speicherstadt mit etwas mehr Weitwinkel. Das Gerüst mit Plane stört mich doch sehr (die Kräne auch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Senfgurke (12. September 2011)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das hier oder lieber in den Natur Fred posten soll...
Gerade eben aufgenommen, das Ding ist echt verdammt hell. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (13. September 2011)

wärsch' halt weiter nach rechts gelaufen


----------



## Air0r (14. September 2011)

Mal was neues.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jusaca (14. September 2011)

Von meinem ersten Shooting in einem Studio, in das ich am Wochende mit einer Freundin rein durfte *** Love by ~jusaca01 on deviantART[/url]

Grüße
jusaca


----------



## Senfgurke (16. September 2011)

Hab eine kleine Serie erstellt, die ich auch vor habe weiter zu führen.
Was meint ihr? Gute Idee, schlechte Idee? Was kann ich an der Umsetzung verbessern? Welche Locations soll ich fotografieren? 
Das Männchen passt gerade so in meinen Rucksack, der wird also (fast) immer dabei sein.

Aber ich werd mir ein neues kaufen, ich finde die Füße nich mehr 

ganze Serie gibts auf flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (16. September 2011)

Finde die Idee toll. Aber die Sprechblase würd ich weglassen, damit das Bild für sich Sprechen kann.


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Ja, finds auch gut, aber die Sprechblase suckt


----------



## Senfgurke (17. September 2011)

OK, danke. Dann bleiben die ab jetzt weg.


----------



## ph1driver (17. September 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> OK, danke. Dann bleiben die ab jetzt weg.


Sieht besser aus ohne.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. September 2011)

Mal zwei Versionen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2011)

@Günnie 
etwas weniger EBV beim zweiten wäre evtl. besser. (auch wenn mir das Auto gar nicht zusagt)


Spontaner Versuch heute Früh.
Was denkt ihr?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2011)

Geschossen am 17.09. 2011 in Kirchzarten (Schwarzwald) bei der Badentrophäe.
Zu sehen ist der 100 Meter Lauf der Weiblichen Jugend.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. September 2011)

Mein Auto, Bilder von meinem Bruder mit einer Canon 500D geschossen und bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (20. September 2011)

IAA, Lamborghini Avantador.
Finde den Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. September 2011)

@ Air0r : Der Fehler ist, dass der Wagen nicht deiner ist


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Air0r : Der Fehler ist, dass der Wagen nicht deiner ist


 
Das wäre ja der Fehler wenn er ihm gehöre.

Mir soll er sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2011)

Air0r schrieb:


> IAA, Lamborghini Avantador.
> Finde den Fehler.




Wie bitte schön bist du so nah an das Auto ran gekommen?!


----------



## Air0r (20. September 2011)

VIP Area. ^^ Aber das is nich der Fehler


----------



## khepp242 (20. September 2011)

Lamborghini Av*e*ntador?
Oder wie kommst Du hinter's Steuer? (Mega-VIP Ausweis )


----------



## Air0r (20. September 2011)

Oh, vertippt, sorry. Jap.
Hmm, du bist sehr nah dran am gemeinten Fehler  !


----------



## khepp242 (20. September 2011)

Erwischt!  Anderes Auto im Cockpit dargestellt*, die A-Säule müsste schwarz oder hellbraun sein und Fiat ist nicht gegenüber. Glücklicherweise ein Video zum Aventador gefunden, da sieht man die Umgebung ein wenig.

*Deshalb ist die Serie durchgängig mit f/1.4 fotografiert, um alles zu vertuschen! 

On Topic ein Bildchen...


----------



## ph1driver (21. September 2011)

Meine Chaoten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negert (22. September 2011)

Hier mal ne mini-Serie von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. September 2011)

Berlin, Geknipst mit iphone 4






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (23. September 2011)

Hier mal zwei Experimente. Verzeiht den Farbmatsch.


----------



## Air0r (23. September 2011)

Wenn du schon Poserfotos machst, nehm doch wenigstens den Objektivdeckel ab und dreh die GeLi richtigrum.


----------



## negert (23. September 2011)

Die Geli ist richtig rum... zumindest bei der Kamera, welche das Foto gemacht hat
Der Objektivdeckel? Auf dem 1. iser doch ab. Auf dem 2. ist er drauf ja aber hey.. wayne. Ich hab ja kein Foto gemacht, wo die Kamera so dargestellt wird, als würde sie fotos machen

Noch eins ohne Kamera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. September 2011)

Blubb


----------



## Taitan (26. September 2011)

Hab mich heute mal aus Langeweile mit dem nassen Element beschäftigt - ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. September 2011)

Blubb Again


----------



## negert (26. September 2011)

Freestyle.ch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr Bilder gibts hier


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. September 2011)

Sensorputzen wäre mal angesagt (siehe Bild 1)  Wobei das Bild bis auf die Flecken ganz gut ist


----------



## negert (27. September 2011)

Alle Bilder sind ooc (bis aufs letzte)... Sensor war vorher sauber. Ich weiss nicht wies bei euch ist aber angetrunken Objektive zu wechseln ist halt ne Herausforderung
Ich werd mal ein paar bearbeitete posten


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. September 2011)

Wieder mit iphone und wieder in berlin 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. September 2011)

Gestern war ich mal wieder hier in Hamburg unterwegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## nuol (30. September 2011)

Seit letzter Woche gibts wieder strahlend schönes Wetter,
sowas muss man natürlich ausnutzen.

(alle relevanten EXIFs im Bild)


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal wieder ein neues Bild bringen.

Auf dem Bild ist das Schloss Schönbrunn in Wien zu sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikon D90
Nikon 28-80
ISO-200
Verschluss 1/400 
Blende F/11
Brennweite 44mm
Stativ 
Aus 25 Teilbildern zusammengesetzt und etwas zurecht geschnitten. Ansonsten aber unbearbeitet.



Gartenanlage von Schloss Schönbrunn in Wien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikon D90
Nikon 28-80
ISO-200
Verschluss 1/3200 
Blende F/3,5
Brennweite 28mm
Zusammengesetzt und etwas den Kontrast angepasst


Stadtansicht von Wien aufgenommen von der Aussichtsebene vom Stephansdom. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikon D90
Tamrom 70-300
ISO-200
Verschluss 1/320 
Blende F/10
Brennweite 300mm
Zusammengesetzt und etwas den Kontrast angepasst

Wäre nett, wenn ihr sagen könntet, was euch daran gefällt (handwerklich) und was nicht


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Oktober 2011)

mal das gute wetter genossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiedermal geknipst mit dem apfeltelefon 4 am flughafen berlin schönefeld


----------



## negert (3. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende war ich wieder mal unterwegs und hab ein paar Downhillfotos gemacht... Geprintet wurde das ganze später in der Tageszeitung natürlich nur s/w




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder gibts hier


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2011)

Achja, Berlin


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Ausflug nach Köln.

HDR aus drei Einzelbildern aus der Hand, daher auch nicht optimal scharf.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie hat es dann angefangen mit schütten....


----------



## totovo (8. Oktober 2011)

mal wieder ein par Bilder von mir!


einmal ein Mondbild, dass was hat, wie ich finde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Camsdorferbrücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und "Wasserspiele":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte man das letztere Bild noch künstlich nachbearbeiten?

mfg


----------



## Taitan (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein paar von meiner ersten Astrobildersession. Immerhin gabs auch nen schönen Sonnenuntergang.

Bild 1 .. da sieht man mittig die Plejaden.
Bild 2 .. Panorama der Milchstraße mit 2 Sternschnuppen am linken Rand
Bild 3 .. großer Wagen mit Myzar und Alcor (scheinbarer Doppelstern da am Hebel des Wagens)


----------



## Jackhammer (11. Oktober 2011)

Skyline FFM

Canon 50D + Sigma 17-70 + Polfilter

36mm, f11, iso100, 30sec.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (12. Oktober 2011)

Mal was anderes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (12. Oktober 2011)

"Mal was anderes" - Mal was überschärftes, mal was Augenkrebs förderndes. Mir liegt diese Bearbeitung überhaupt nicht, was soll das Bild denn sagen?


----------



## Bestia (12. Oktober 2011)

Mit Sony HX-100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (12. Oktober 2011)

Im Regen + Making Of 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, das Stativ ist der Hammer...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Oktober 2011)

Wieder Berlin 

Feedbacks werden nicht ungern gelesen


----------



## Skysnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Sehr cooles Bild, aber leider sind dir Leute durch Bild gelatscht  dagegen kann man aber ohne Pumpgun leider wenig tun 

Was ich allerdings etwas besser fände, wäre wenn das Dach vom Bahnhof nicht abgeschnitten wäre so knapp. Entweder richtig abschneiden, oder ganz drauf packen, am Besten noch mit etwas mehr Nachthimmel.
Das Gleiche gilt für mich auch für den linken Bildrand mit der Abbiegenden Bahn. Entweder bischen mehr abschneiden, oder ganz drauf. So siehts irgendwie aus, als obs grad nicht drauf gepasst hätte 

An sich aber ein richtig geiles Foto


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. Oktober 2011)

Mein feedback:

Berlin, du bist so wunderbar


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder nachts in Leipzig


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Oktober 2011)

9. Lauf der VLN 2011


----------



## coolwater (22. Oktober 2011)

Mein Plattenspieler:


----------



## SXFreak (22. Oktober 2011)

Nicht das ich der Profi-Fotograf wäre, aber ich hätte den Fokus mehr auf das System gerichtet als auf das Furnier.


----------



## khepp242 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ein kleines Bokeh Spielchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (25. Oktober 2011)

So, auch mal zwei Bilder von mir - auch wenn die mit euren Bildern hier im Thread nicht ganz mithalten können. Dafür nicht wirklich bearbeitet.


----------



## joker105 (29. Oktober 2011)

@ Falk: ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, die Bilder sind doch klasse!

Hier meine ersten Dresden Fotos, erstmal bei Nacht (bzw. im dunkeln) nicht bearbeitet, nur verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Auflug.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen 10. Lauf der VLN.

Leider nun warten bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2011)

Eben mal was wiedergefunden. Vom Flugtag des örtlichen Flugvereins bei einem wahren Sauwetter .
Canon EOS450D mit EF-S 55-250IS


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2011)

die lieben Tierchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## -Fux- (2. November 2011)

Sonnenuntergang in Moormerland, war unterwegs, daher nur bescheidenes Equipment: Samsung Galaxy S2  Einmal mit und einmal ohne HDR (via Cam-App), ansonsten nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## totovo (2. November 2011)

Nein das ist nicht Hawai...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie findet ihrs?


----------



## joker105 (3. November 2011)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang in Moormerland, war unterwegs, daher nur bescheidenes Equipment: Samsung Galaxy S2  Einmal mit und einmal ohne HDR (via Cam-App), ansonsten nicht bearbeitet.


 
Genial


----------



## joker105 (3. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht Hawai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geht so !


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> wie findet ihrs?



Schlecht!


----------



## totovo (3. November 2011)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schlecht!


 
nicht so hart, ich bin kein Profi 
Was ist denn so schlecht? Für das Wetter kann ich nämlich nichts


----------



## nuol (3. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> nicht so hart, ich bin kein Profi
> Was ist denn so schlecht? Für das Wetter kann ich nämlich nichts


 
- miserable Tonwerte, generell Farben (welche Farben?)
- Kontrast, Helligkeit
- kippendes Bild (Horizont)
- Bildaufbau
- Motiv
- Schärfe
...

kurzum, einfach alles


----------



## -Fux- (3. November 2011)

joker105 schrieb:


> Genial


 
Danke


----------



## totovo (3. November 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> - miserable Tonwerte, generell Farben (welche Farben?)
> - Kontrast, Helligkeit


Das Wetter war leider schlecht...
also sollte ich lieber die Farben auffrischen mit Photoshop, oder?


> - kippendes Bild (Horizont)


Da muss ich wiedersprechen, die Insel macht nen Knick nach hinten weg, deswegen sieht das so aus, als würde es kippen


> - Bildaufbau
> - Motiv


Oke, ihr mögt keine Surfer?


> - Schärfe


Ja ist mir im Nachhineni auch aufgefallen, ich kam leider nicht näher ran, und bei 200mm hat die Cam dann doch ein Problem mit dem Schärfepunkt anscheinend...



> kurzum, einfach alles



Danke euch für die ehrliche Kritik!

Ich hab noch eins, vllt. ist das ja besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ode ich kanns einfach nicht bei Aktio-Szenen

Vllt. ist das Tierchen hier ja besser gelungen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke noch mal


----------



## joker105 (4. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Das Wetter war leider schlecht...
> also sollte ich lieber die Farben auffrischen mit Photoshop, oder?
> 
> Da muss ich wiedersprechen, die Insel macht nen Knick nach hinten weg, deswegen sieht das so aus, als würde es kippen
> ...


 
Bild 1. : Nein !

Bild 2. : Ja !


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. November 2011)

Heute habe ich es mal geschafft, um 4:00 Uhr aus dem Bett zu krabbeln und bin nach Kiel gefahren. 

Mit Außnahme vom ersten Bild sind alle mit einem B&W ND 106 (64x) Graufilter gemacht worden. Ich hätte evtl. noch meinen 102 (4x) vorschalten oder gleich den 110 (1000x) nehmen sollen. Dann wäre das Wasser noch etwas weicher geworden.

Beim 4. habe ich noch zusätzlich einen Cokin P121 (ND8) Verlaufsfilter genommen. Obwohl ich schon den Weitwinkelhalter genommen habe, ist die Vignetierung bei 17mm schon heftig.  Liegt wohl am Adapterring 72 auf 77mm und dem darauf sitzenden B&W, die vor dem Cokin-Halter sitzen. Da werde ich wohl doch mal in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und mir ein größeres System zulegen (Cokin Z, Lee oder Hitech).

Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. November 2011)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.



ISO 200? Warum nicht 100?

Hmm ehrlich gesagt hauen die mich nicht so um. Wie du schon sagst, hättest du viel länger belichten müssen.

Mal zwei Beispiele. Einmal 73 Sekunden und einmal knapp 3 Minuten.


----------



## totovo (5. November 2011)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> ISO 200? Warum nicht 100?
> 
> Hmm ehrlich gesagt hauen die mich nicht so um. Wie du schon sagst, hättest du viel länger belichten müssen.
> 
> Mal zwei Beispiele. Einmal 73 Sekunden und einmal knapp 3 Minuten.


 

Das Zweite gefällt mir richtig gut!

HDR aus 3 Einzelbildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> HDR aus 3 Einzelbildern:


Vom HDR sieht man leider nix.


----------



## totovo (6. November 2011)

naja, vllt. wird der Unterschied ja deutlich, wenn ich mal ein Normalbelichtetes dazustelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDR -------------------Org.

edit: ist vllt. ein bischen dunkel geraten, aber ich wollte de bedrohliche Stimmung hervorheben


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. November 2011)

HDR = High Dynamic Range

In deinem HDR seh ich keinen hohen Dynamikumfang. Die tiefen saufen ab. Beim original sieht man wenigstens noch das es Palmen sind.

Zwei Pseudohdr-Bilder auf die Schnelle.


----------



## totovo (6. November 2011)

mhhh...

welches Program benutzt du?
Ich benutze Photomatix 4, er erstellt immer am anfang ein sehr schönes Bild, dass kann ich aber leider nicht als JPG speichern sondern nur als .tif was wiederum kein anderes Program richtig öffnen kann!
so muss ich immer Tonemappen und es kommt nichts gescheites bei raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDR - Orginal


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. November 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich benutze Photomatix 4, er erstellt immer am anfang ein sehr schönes Bild, dass kann ich aber leider nicht als JPG speichern sondern nur als .tif was wiederum kein anderes Program richtig öffnen kann!
> so muss ich immer Tonemappen und es kommt nichts gescheites bei raus!l



Selbst Paint öffnet .tif und dann kann man es auch problemlos als jpeg speichern.


----------



## totovo (6. November 2011)

nein das geht nicht...

nicht mal Irfanview öffnet die Datei,


----------



## coolwater (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe mich in letzter Zeit mal mit Tropfenfotografie beschäftigt. Hier die ersten Ergebnisse.


----------



## khepp242 (13. November 2011)

Recht neblig hier... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Coolwater, der "zerknülltes Papier oder was auch immer Hintergrund" macht mich noch verrückt.


----------



## coolwater (14. November 2011)

ja, ok könnte auch weißes oder schwarzes papier verwenden. aber was haltet ihr von den eigentlichen motiven?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Wirkt irgendwie nicht so (teilweise viel zu dunkel). Würde mal farbiges Wasser + anderes Licht probieren.


----------



## khepp242 (14. November 2011)

Coolwater, den Thread im Dslr Forum (Über 500 Seiten) kennst Du aber, oder? Also ein neutraler Hintergrund und farbiges bzw. farbig beleuchtetes Wasser sollten Abhilfe schaffen. Dann kannst Du Dir ja noch spektakulärere Tropfenformationen aus dem Thread angucken.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. November 2011)

Bin nicht so der Fan von diesen Tropfenfotos bzw. bin ich einfach hiervon KLICK zu sehr verwöhnt. Das ist wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## negert (15. November 2011)

Achja Tropfen... da hab ich auch ein paar im Archiv


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. November 2011)

mein möp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (17. November 2011)

Mein erstes Mal im Studio.
Mit einem Fotokurs, daher sind auch Kameras mit im Bild.
Was meint ihr?
Für den Anfang gut?
Schlecht?
Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Ich werde nochmal ins Studio gehen, und mir eure Ratschläge dann zu Herzen nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2011)

belichtung find ich stellenweise schlecht, ok nicht jeder schleppt x blitze zum aufhellen von haaren, hintergrund und ka was alles mit bzw besitzt x blitze ...
ka, studiobeleuchtung falls vorhanden nutzen, blitze von den anderen teilnehmenr leihen, ebv nutzen, höheren iso wert einstellen, irgendwas 
ansonsten vielleicht noch für portraits im studio längere verschlusszeit als 1/160 wählen die leute sollten ja mehr oder weniger still stehen die kurze zeit, dann wirds auch wieder etwas heller


----------



## Senfgurke (17. November 2011)

Danke erstmal!
bis aufs vorletzte sind aber alle absichtlich dunkel ^^

mir gefallen low keys einfach extrem gut


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2011)

so meinte ich des auch gar nicht, aber nehmen wir z.b. den jungen mann auf bild 3, mir gefällt die aufteilung soweit gut, das bilddesign auch, auch den hintergrund im schatten finde ich an der stelle gut, was mich stört ist der dunkle fleck auf dem kopf, den hätte man mit der richtigen ausleuchtung vermeiden können ohne das bild großartig heller zu machen, bilde ich mir jetzt grade zummindest ein 

auch bei bild 4, wieder männlich, das bild ist sehr hell, trotzdem gibt es diesen dunklen spott, wieder die haare 

das meinte ich mit 'stellenweise' 
alg. gefällt mir die belichtung schon, aber in 'meinen' augen hat sie halt nen paar schönheitfehler, mag auch davon kommen das ich mir vor ein paar wochen nen buch über des blitzen zugelegt hatte und seitdem viel mit beleuchtung gespielt hatte 

ansonsten für direkte low-keys finde ich sind sie zu umfangreich belichtet, da müsste mehr im dunkeln liegen (wieder meinem verständnis nach), aber das ist dann ja wie bokeh schon wieder ne reine glaubensfrage


----------



## coolwater (20. November 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal die Rückseite meiner Uhr:


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. November 2011)

Automatikuhren sind klasse


----------



## taks (20. November 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Automatikuhren sind klasse


 
Und leider ziemlich teuer 


Hier mein Chronograph:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. November 2011)

Sonnenuntergang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (23. November 2011)

Einen Welt...äh...Sonnenuntergang hätte ich auch noch.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit der neuen Kamera. Sind alle ohne Stativ, daher nicht perfekt scharf.


----------



## Taitan (12. Dezember 2011)

mal was älteres von mir:
(stark komprimiert)


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Dezember 2011)

Soo nach langer Zeit gibts auch mal wieder was von mir.

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibts hier: Flickr
Will hier jetzt nicht 20 Bilder auf einmal verlinken.


----------



## Carvahall (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab ja jetzt hier schon ewig nix mehr gepostet.
Naja, ich war gestern freeriden und hab auch ein paar fotos geschossen, aber seht selbst.


----------



## Luap12 (19. Dezember 2011)

So, hier mal ein Startrail über/ in Jena.
Waren so glaub ich 70min oder so...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe zu, die Stadt an sich hätte etwas knapper belichtet werden können...


----------



## coolwater (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal 2 Beiträge von mir.


----------



## totovo (21. Dezember 2011)

Sonnenaufgang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Deimos (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Shots von der Weihnachtsfeier mit Kollegen bei uns zu Hause.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider mit leichtem Rauschen


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2012)

Aus gegebenem Anlass was von mir. Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2012!

Beide Bilder Ausschnitte - Originale beide mit Canon EOS 450D/18-55IS | 18mm | F5.6 | 30sek | ISO100


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenem Anlass was von mir. Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2012!
> 
> Beide Bilder Ausschnitte - Originale beide mit Canon EOS 450D/18-55IS | 18mm | F5.6 | 30sek | ISO100



Wie weit warst du ca. entfernt? Sieht sehr gut aus!



			
				Luap12 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein Startrail über/ in Jena.
> Waren so glaub ich 70min oder so...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=500085"/>
> ...



Wie schafft man sowas? Sieht geil aus 
Und was für 'ne Cam bzw. Objektiv hast du verwendet?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## totovo (2. Januar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wie schafft man sowas? Sieht geil aus
> Und was für 'ne Cam bzw. Objektiv hast du verwendet?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



In dem man sich eine nicht Lichtverschmutzte Umgebung sucht, und über einen langen  Zeitraum viele Bilder von der gleichen Stelle im Himmel macht!
Diese werden dann übereinander gelegt, fertig ist das Startrail!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (2. Januar 2012)

Etwas Feuerwerk hab ich auch.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wie weit warst du ca. entfernt? Sieht sehr gut aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke. 

Mein Standort. Also so knapp 500m weg .


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Januar 2012)

Ein Bisschen was (verspätetes) Weihnachtliches



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Bisschen Endzeitstimmung (ist jetzt ja 2012)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flickr

Kommentare - und natürlich auch Kritik - wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## nuol (6. Januar 2012)

Oslofjorden - liten øy Nakkholmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Januar 2012)

Dummytext


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

Ich wüschte ich hätte auch jetzt schon eine DSLR.. Aber ich muss noch ein bischen sparen..  

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Das ist ein Lob an ALLE, die hier Fotos posten, denn eigentlich ist jedes sehr gut und für sich besonders!


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich war mal endlich am Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig. Leider waren noch ein paar Baugerüste dort von der Sanierung.


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Januar 2012)

@Taitan Sind die beiden in der Mitte HDR's? Apropos: Eigentlich sieht jedes ein bischen so aus..  Oder war das Licht einfach so geil?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Endlich habe ich meine neue Kamera - anbei mal drei Beispiele meiner ersten Tour damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Januar 2012)

@SChienenbruch Was ist es denn für eine?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> @Taitan Sind die beiden in der Mitte HDR's? Apropos: Eigentlich sieht jedes ein bischen so aus..  Oder war das Licht einfach so geil?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 
Das ganz linke ist ein Panorama aus 8 Aufnahmen. Das zweite ist wirklich ein HDR, das dritte und vierte sind ganz normale Aufnahmen.

@Schienenbruch: Gratuliere zur 5DmII ... neu oder gebraucht? Wo lag der Preis?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Die EOS 5D II von Canon ist es geworden - und ich bin froh drüber!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Januar 2012)

Wist ihr was? Ich werde jetzt auch mal 2 Bilder uploaden, sind zwar nur mit einer Canon PowerShot SX130 IS aber naja..  
Um die Bilder aufzunhemen habe ich ca. 15 min gebraucht (habe noch ne 5min Timelaps-Aufnahme gemacht ), das ist bei uns soo verdamt kalt  Dieser Wind.. Meine Kamera wäre bei der Timeplaps einmal fast umgekippt (ca. 45° ) Naja, aber hier sind die Bilder. Das HDR ist bei ISO80 mit f5,6 gemacht und aus 5 Aufnahmen entstanden. Das Panorama auch, nur dort musste ich 2 mal die Verschlusszeit erhöhen, die Sonne ist zu schnell untergegangen, daher sind Abstufungen zu erkennen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir bei beiden Bildern irgendwie das Motiv. Ein schlammiger Acker und ein paar Häuser lassen mich nicht viel Besonderes erkennen, und auch die Wolkenformationen hauen mich nicht vom Hocker.

Aber: das HDR ist technisch gut gelungen. Sieht nicht kaputtbearbeitet aus oder zu surrealistisch. Sowohl Himmel und Boden sind gut zu erkennen, wenn ich mich da an meine ersten HDR Versuche erinnere, das war wesentlich schlechter Das Pano hat leider, wie du schon sagst, ein paar Abstufungen abbekommen.


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Januar 2012)

Hatte einfach mal Lust ein paar Fotos zu schießen  Danke für das Feedback 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt lange überlegt ob ich etwas dazu schreibe oder nicht. 

Ich verstehe solche Uploads immer nicht. Es ist dir z.b. ja schon bewusst das die Bilder nichts sagend sind (Hatte einfach mal Lust ein paar Fotos zu schießen) das es technisch nicht besonders gut ist weißt du ja auch. Stichwort: Übergänge beim Panorama. Weshalb ladet ihr dann diese Bilder hier hoch? Ist es denn Utopie wenn jeder nur das Bild hochlädt von dem er selbst überzeugt ist?!


----------



## ph1driver (13. Januar 2012)

*Bild 1:*
F/2.8
1/30 Sek.
ISO-100
Brennweite 4mm
Blende 3

*Bild 2:*
F/3.6
1/12 Sek.
ISO-1600 
Brennweite 10mm
Blende 3


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2012)

Ist das zweite Bild nicht aus Konstanz am Bodensee? Also direkt in der Nähe vom See mein ich auf deutscher Seite.


----------



## ph1driver (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist das Theater in Hildesheim.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2012)

Ok, sieht aber verdammt so aus wie in Konstanz


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2012)

So, da der Schnee hier in Deutschland so knapp ist, mal ein Bildchen aus den Alpen, vom Skifahren! (Tal, 1,3m Berg weit über 2,5m)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lust auf Schnee bekommen?


----------



## Taitan (15. Januar 2012)

Endlich mal wieder eine Modenschau geschossen - zwar nur Hochzeitsmoden - aber immerhin etwas.

Die Vorführung der Klamotten für die Brautmütter/großmütter erspare ich euch


----------



## pixelflair (15. Januar 2012)

Da ja einige hier im Forum immer behaupten, dass ich nich mit meiner DSLR umgehen könne 

Auch ihc hab was aus dem Winter.. aus Braunlage im Oberharz...  

mehr auf Facebook - PixelFlair Photography


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Januar 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Da ja einige hier im Forum immer behaupten, dass ich nich mit meiner DSLR umgehen könne



Kannste trotzdem nicht 

brauch auch mal noch so nen ND-Filter.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Da ja einige hier im Forum immer behaupten, dass ich nich mit meiner DSLR umgehen könne


 
Wer behauptet denn sowas? also die Bilder sind schon eher nur Mainstream...  
*sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Da ja einige hier im Forum immer behaupten, dass ich nich mit meiner DSLR umgehen könne


 
naja genau genommen hast du ja nur sowas gelbes... 


so und jetzt hört auf mit diesen kaltwetter Bildern! ich will wieder im Shirt rum laufen können!


----------



## Taitan (16. Januar 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> brauch auch mal noch so nen ND-Filter.


 
Ich warne vor den billigen Chinaimporten (z.B. ebay)...die kosten zwar nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was man in Fotoläden dazu so hinlegt, aber dafür bekommt man einen kräftigen Rosa- bzw. Violettstich gratis dazu.


----------



## Air0r (16. Januar 2012)

Mittelalter Shooting und wo wir schon dabei sind, gleich die LR4 BETA ausprobiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hellere Variante, ist das besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2012)

WTF Bild 3 ist der Hammer 

Wie machst du denn diesen "Effekt"? Keine Ahnung, wie ich den Beschreiben soll, so das es halt aussieht, wie es aussieht


----------



## Air0r (16. Januar 2012)

Blitz


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Januar 2012)

Air0r schrieb:


> Blitz


 
In Kombination mit Offenblende = Bokeh.


----------



## Senfgurke (16. Januar 2012)

ist ein Softdrink, der sich Big Red nennt.
Schmeckt wie das rote Zeug auf dem BumBum Eis, das mit dem Kaugummi im Stiel.
importiert aus USA, daher ist das Zeug so rot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (16. Januar 2012)

Da tun mir schon vom Anschauen die Zähne weh.


----------



## iUser (28. Januar 2012)

Hamburg Michaelisbrücke und Hamburg Hoheluftchaussee (bin noch blutiger Anfänger  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2012)

Für Anfängerfotos doch recht gut gelungen wie ich finde


----------



## ph1driver (7. Februar 2012)

Passt ja ganz gut hier rein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder aus dem LaPaDu (Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord).
  Die ersten beiden sind HDR's aus je drei Bildern, das Zweite in PS 'auf alt getrimmt'.
Die beiden letzten sind auch HDR's, das letzte ist nur beschnitten, dafür aber kontrastverstärkt.
Das vorletzte ist in PS gerichtet und beschnitten.


Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich noch mal für den Job los war, bin ich kurz an die Alster gefahren, um mein neues Nikkor 10-24mm auszuprobieren.

Dort haben sich am Wochenende noch mehrere hunderttausen Menschen auf dem Eis getummelt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Re4dt (16. Februar 2012)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?


 Finde das zweite echt gut. 
Anbei noch ein altes Bild von mir.


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

Was gefällt, was nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Februar 2012)

Bei den Bildern 1-3 scheint irgendwas mit dem Weißwert nicht zu stimmen. Die sehen irgendwie komisch aus finde ich.

Bild 3 ist der Horizont schief

Bild 4 ist super


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

@Sixxer Welches Objektiv? Und welche Kamera?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Re4dt (27. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> @Sixxer Welches Objektiv? Und welche Kamera?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 450D
Aufnahmedatum: 2011-11-29 15:51:25 (keine Zeitzone)
ISO: 400
Belichtungsmessung: Matrix
Blitz ausgelöst: ja (auto, Reflexlicht erkannt)
GPS-Koordinate: undefined, undefined
Bitteschön  Exif's FTW.  BTW falls du Firefox nutzt gibts da ein echt schönes Add on. 
BTW die Bilder kommen gut jedoch frag ich mich warum Blitzausgelöst


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Februar 2012)

Diese Addons gibts für praktisch jeden Browser. Ich hab in Chrome gleich 2 laufen, eins das mir beim zeigen auf ein Bild ein paar Grundinfos anzeigt und eins, dass mir beim Rechtsklick alles liefert.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

Wie heißen das Plugin? Ich habe Firefox  Und welches Objektiv? Oder Brennweite? Müsste ja auch in den EXIF-Daten stehen..


----------



## Re4dt (27. Februar 2012)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/fxif/?src=search
Mit Abstand das beste Add-On.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Hier mal zwei Fotos vom letzten Samstag.
Beide Male Hafen Krefeld, die alte Drehbrücke.
Einmal als HDR, das andere nicht. Bei beiden habe ich nur den Weißabgleich angepasst.

Wie gefällt's Euch?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/fxif/?src=search
> Mit Abstand das beste Add-On.


 Danke  Dann ist die Brennweite wohl nicht mit in den EXIF-Daten gelandet.. Schade, dann müssen wir auf Sixxxer warten 

@Schienenbruch: Schöne Bilder, mir gefällt das erste besser, ist irgendwie kräftiger..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern 1-3 scheint irgendwas mit dem Weißwert nicht zu stimmen. Die sehen irgendwie komisch aus finde ich.
> 
> Bild 3 ist der Horizont schief
> 
> Bild 4 ist super


 
Weißabgleich kommt hin.
1 geht, aber hätte man sicher mehr raus holen können (Winkel zum Flugzeug hin verringern,...)
2-3 finde ich nichts sagend und langweilig. Man kann mit Flugzeugen echt coole Sachen machen. (siehe Anhang)
4 ist relativ gut, aber noch nicht super

Home - airliners-spottings jimdo page!
Schau einfach mal bissel durch die Seite. vllt findest du fürs nächste Mal ein paar Anreize und Ideen.


----------



## Sixxer (28. Februar 2012)

Also: Alle 3 Bilder ca 4h nach Sandsturm in Abu Dhabi. Bild 4 ist HKG und älter. Es war überhaupt ein Krampf ordentliche Fotos zu schießen. Wurden von mir nachbearbeitet da die ganze Luft einen gelben Schimmer hatte. Ich stelle morgen mal ein unbearbeitetes rein. Bild 3 Hori schief ist auch richtig. Ich war dermaßen im Streß und wollte soviel wie möglich "knipsen". Bin dort rumgerast wie von der Tarantel gestochen. Von einem Terminal zum anderen und zurück...
Blitz: nein!! Falls du auf Bild 2 abziehlst: Sonne hinter mir. Objektiv: Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4,0- 5,6 IS USM.
Zu Bild 2 von Schienenbruch: Wenn sich jetzt noch 2 Herren mit Hut und hochgeschlagenem Kragen auf der Brücke die Hand geben würden könnte man denken es erfolgt ein Agentenaustasch.. Klasse Fotos. Gefallen mir.


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 2-3 finde ich nichts sagend und langweilig.


Bild 2: Größenvergleich A319-100/ A340-600HGW Bild 3: Hast du recht. Bin aber Flugzeuggeil. Anreize und Ideen hatte ich schon. Nur nicht die Zeit.

*Edit:* 2 unbearbeitete nachgereicht. Warum sind nach dem hochladen die Exifs weg?
        Bild 1: F/10, Brennweite 135, ISO 400, Belichtung 1/160
        Bild 2: F/11, Brennweite  65, ISO 200, Belichtung 1/400
Objektiv: das kleine Canon EF S Telezoom 55- 250 IS F4/5,6

Aber nun genug von der Fliegerei. Ich will hier keinen nerven. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/72774-naturfotografie-thread-244.html#2439


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch mal 2 Bilder, stammen aber noch vom letzten Jahr September. Habe sie nur ein bischen Nachgeschäft..
Kamera: Canon PowerShot SX130 IS
Würde mich über ein Kommentar freuen


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Ohh ja die SX130 . Die hatte ich auch, habe sie dann aber verkauft und mir eine HS20EXR zugelegt. Bilder werden mir der Kamera echt Super, mir war sie allerdings viel zu langsam.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Ja, stimmt. Ich spare atm auch auf was besseres. Wie is im Moment aussieht wird es eine Canon 550D und dann wohl erstmal mit 18-55mm oder 18-135 (wenn es nicht so teuer wäre..)


----------



## Sixxer (29. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Würde mich über ein Kommentar freuen


Bild 1 rauscht mir zu sehr und beim Zweiten hätte ich den  Winkel anders gewählt damit auf dem Glas die Spiegelung verschwindet.  Aber sonst ganz in Ordnung.

Hol dir ne gebrauchte 450D wenn du auf Video verzichten kannst. Ansonsten eine 500D oder 550D im Kit. Das 18- 55 reicht für den Anfang. Du wirst sehen das wenn du nicht Automode fotografierst erstmal überfordert bist. Und max 10k Klicks. Guckst du hier: Biete - Canon - DSLR-Forum


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Bild 1 rauscht mir zu sehr



Immer diese Pixelpeeper.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 1 rauscht mir zu sehr und beim Zweiten hätte ich den  Winkel anders gewählt damit auf dem Glas die Spiegelung verschwindet.  Aber sonst ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> Hol dir ne gebrauchte 450D wenn du auf Video verzichten kannst. Ansonsten eine 500D oder 550D im Kit. Das 18- 55 reicht für den Anfang. Du wirst sehen das wenn du nicht Automode fotografierst erstmal überfordert bist. Und max 10k Klicks. Guckst du hier: Biete - Canon - DSLR-Forum



Danke für das Feedback 
Ja, es rauscht sehr, aber was will man machen? 
Evtl. werde ich mir auch eine Gebr. 550D holen, muss aber erst wieder flüssig sein 
Was sagt ihr zu Magic Lantern?


----------



## Re4dt (29. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Evtl. werde ich mir auch eine Gebr. 550D holen, muss aber erst wieder flüssig sein
> Was sagt ihr zu Magic Lantern?


 Ich bin mal ehrlich. Die 450D ist eine klasse SLR. Wirklich 1A. Habe sie selber immer noch. Aber ich würde trz die 550D kaufen. Warum? Ganz einfach der Display. Der Display beim 450D ist grottenschlecht zum abgleichen während der von der 550D gestochen scharf ist. Ansonsten wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist, ist die 450D sehr gut.  
Soo paar Flugzeugbilder von mir.


----------



## Sixxer (1. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Immer diese Pixelpeeper


Das ist das Schlimmste was es gibt. Erwischt mich auch noch regelmäßig.


Re4dt schrieb:


> Der Display beim 450D ist grottenschlecht zum abgleichen


Muss ich dir Recht geben. Als die Kamera das Licht der Welt erblickte war das Display allererste Sahne. Alles wird besser mit der Zeit. Auch die Displays..
Bild 1 ist nachbearbeitet. Stell mal das originale rein. Und warum fotografierst du gegen den Himmel im Automode?? Das wird nichts. Außerdem lassen sich RAW Dateien mit Photoshop besser bearbeiten als JPEG Dateien.
Bild 2 hätte ich eine andere Brennweite genommen, um die Fahrzeuge unten und oben rauszukriegen. Sonst 
Bild 3 ist nichtssagend aber von der Qualität


Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu Magic Lantern?


Geht glaube ich ab der 550D und Firmware Version 1.0.8
Somit kann ich nichts dazu sagen.
Habe mir vorige Woche auch eine neue FW auf meine 450D gezogen.


----------



## Re4dt (1. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Bild 1 ist nachbearbeitet. Stell mal das originale rein. Und warum fotografierst du gegen den Himmel im Automode?? Das wird nichts. Außerdem lassen sich RAW Dateien mit Photoshop besser bearbeiten als JPEG Dateien.


Habe es leider nichtmehr glaube ich.  Automode? Ganz einfach das waren die ersten Tage mit meiner Cam ohne Grundinformation mit der Bedienung. Fotografiere inzwischen NIE im Automode. 


> Habe mir vorige Woche auch eine neue FW auf meine 450D gezogen.


 Welche hast du drauf? Eine Custom Firmware oder die Aktuelle? Ich mein eine Neue ist bisher ja nicht erschienen.


----------



## Sixxer (1. März 2012)

Original Version 1.1.0 ---> Canon EOS REBEL XSi / 450D Firmware Download-E


----------



## ph1driver (1. März 2012)

Mit ner 100€ Knippse + Bildbearbeitung.

(Sind meine Lütten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. März 2012)

Sieht cool aus, besonders das Auto  Was für ein Baujahr? Ford Mustang.. 1967?


----------



## ph1driver (1. März 2012)

65´er


----------



## Daxelinho (1. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> 65´er


 OK, Trotzdem seehr geil! Ich beneide dich


----------



## ph1driver (1. März 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich



Um die Kinder? Ok.

Um das Auto? Leider nicht meins.


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Mit ner 100€ Knippse + Bildbearbeitung.
> 
> (Sind meine Lütten)


 
Ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, das die Kamera nur das Werkzeug ist, der Mensch dahinter aber für das Foto "zuständig" ist.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Um die Kinder? Ok.
> 
> Um das Auto? Leider nicht meins.


 Um die Kinder? Ne, bin 15 
Um das Auto, welches nicht dir gehört? Ja! Schonmal mit gefahren?


----------



## Daxelinho (2. März 2012)

Habe nochmal Bilder in der Schule gemacht, was glaubt ihr welche Kamera? 
Tipp: Es ist nicht meine Canon PowerShot SX130 IS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2012)

Da die Qualität so schlecht ist, wahrscheinlich mit nem Toaster fotografiert.


----------



## Sixxer (2. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Da die Qualität so schlecht ist, wahrscheinlich mit nem Toaster fotografiert.


Und Hunde sind es auch nicht


----------



## Daxelinho (2. März 2012)

Gut erkannt 
Nein, es ist kein Toaster 
Soll ich"s verraten?
Tipp: Der verwendete Gerät ist nicht primär für die Fotografie da


----------



## totovo (2. März 2012)

Nen Toaster? Neeeeiiiinnn... mein Toaster macht bessere Bilder, ich Tippe auf nen Brett mit Loch  
(Wird wohl auf ne billig Handycam hinauslaufen)

(bitte nicht persönlich nehmen *Daxelinho*, aber die Bilder sind nich toll, weder von der Qualität des Inhaltes noch von der Qualität der Fotografie...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. März 2012)

Sind das nen paar hässliche enten


Sehen aus wie son altes ehepaar


----------



## Daxelinho (2. März 2012)

OK, es ist ein iPod touch 4G  Er hat 0,69 MP (!)  Ich verspreche, ich werde NIE wieder Bilder mit dem uploaden, OK? 
btw: Es war gerade Pause, es hat gerade geklingelt, wollte nur noch schnell 2 Bilder von den neuen Ziegen machen, daher keine Qualität von irgendwas


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. März 2012)

Ne Möwe und zwei mal Langeweilespielerei....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2012)

Das Rüdesheim (bzw in der Nähe) Foto mit der Burg ist Klasse, erinnert mich immer wieder an den Urlaub


----------



## Daxelinho (4. März 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Möwe und zwei mal Langeweilespielerei....



Erstmal: Tolle Bilder! Besonders das zweite und Dritte!
Eine Frage: Welche Kamera/Objektiv? Kann die EXIFs atm nicht Auslesen, bin am besagten iPod 
BTW: Cooler Name


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. März 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Erstmal: Tolle Bilder! Besonders das zweite und Dritte!
> Eine Frage: Welche Kamera/Objektiv? Kann die EXIFs atm nicht Auslesen, bin am besagten iPod
> BTW: Cooler Name



Bild 2 ist mit Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L USM und das dritte mit Sigma 10-20mm f/4,5-5,6.

Kamera ist die Canon EOS 450D.

Mal noch eins angefügt.


----------



## Re4dt (5. März 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Bild 2 ist mit Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L USM und das dritte mit Sigma 10-20mm f/4,5-5,6.
> 
> Kamera ist die Canon EOS 450D.
> 
> Mal noch eins angefügt.


WOW.  Sehr hübsches Mädchen sowie geniales Bokeh.  
Sagmal da du die 450D auch hast. Wie findest du eigentlich den Display so?  Oder bin ich wirklich der einzige der dieses Display zum kotzen findet xD


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. März 2012)

Naja istnicht das beste und um die Schärfe zu überprüfen auch nicht optimal. Aber man kommt damit klar.


----------



## Sixxer (6. März 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> bin am besagten iPod


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2012)

Vodafone-Außenfläche Cebit 2012

Canon 28-105 an 40D


----------



## Daxelinho (7. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vodafone-Außenfläche Cebit 2012
> 
> Canon 28-105 an 40D


 Sieht gut aus! Eine Frage: Kann jeder auf das Außengelände von Vodafone? Und war das voll?


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2012)

Danke . Normal darf man nur hinter den (knapp 1,80m hohen) Zaun. Dank Akkreditierung durfte ich dahinter . Hatte aber nur das 28-105 mit weil ich da nicht mit gerechnet hatte .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. März 2012)

So mal noch etwas älteres.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Von den beiden gefällt mir das zweite besser.
Auf mich wirkt es harmonischer.
Beim ersten sticht mir die braune Fläche links vorne und die helle Lichtquelle rechts im Hintergrund zu sehr ins Auge und lenkt vom (doch recht großen) Hauptteil ab


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. März 2012)

Mich lenkt nix von den Augen ab


----------



## Sixxer (11. März 2012)

Thailand November 2011


----------



## Ratty0815 (12. März 2012)

So mal ein kleines älters Bild vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## ph1driver (13. März 2012)

Mein Hildesheim


----------



## Sixxer (14. März 2012)

Bild 2
Bild1: hätte ich noch etwas bearbeitet da der "Himmel" überstrahlt. Durch die Bearbeitung würden die Wolken etwas "bedrohlicher", welch abstruses Wort, wirken. Perfekt dazu wäre noch: Die Fahrräder und der Briefkasten weg, old Style rein, eine Kutsche aus dem 18. Jahrhundert und das Pic ist perfekt.
Aber sonst ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## ph1driver (14. März 2012)

Fahrräder und Briefkasten sind weg, geht jetzt aber mehr in Richtung HDR. Es ist halt immer was im Weg, ob Autos, Passanten, Fahrräder usw.


----------



## Sixxer (14. März 2012)

So muss das!


----------



## nuol (17. März 2012)

Heute Morgen am See:


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

[Platzhalter]


----------



## Sixxer (17. März 2012)

Perfekt. Kann man nicht besser machen!


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. März 2012)

Hier mal ein par Steinmetzarbeiten vom Friedhof Hamburg Ohlsdorf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. März 2012)

[Dummytext] Blubb Blubb


----------



## Sixxer (18. März 2012)

Überstrahlt, unscharf und Horizont schief. Typisches Beispiel für Automode. Was für Cam ist das wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Überstrahlt, unscharf und Horizont schief. Typisches Beispiel für Automode. Was für Cam ist das wenn ich mal fragen darf?


 Ich bin mal so und poste dir die Exif Daten. Ich find das Bild hat was. Also schlecht ist es nicht.
Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 450D
Objektiv: 10-20mm
Aufnahmedatum: 2012-03-16 14:41:37 +0000
Brennweite: 12mm
Brennweitendistanz: unendlich
Blende: f/8.0
Belichtungszeit: 0.020s (1/50)
ISO: 100
Belichtungsabweichung: keine
Belichtungsmessung: Matrix
Belichtung: Blendenpriorität (halbautomatisch)
Weißabgleich: auto
Blitz ausgelöst: nein (erzwungen)
Ausrichtung: normal
Farbraum: sRGB
GPS-Koordinate: undefined, undefined
Fotograf: Vivum Artis
Copyright: Vivum Artis
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Überstrahlt, unscharf und Horizont schief. Typisches Beispiel für Automode. Was für Cam ist das wenn ich mal fragen darf?



Belichtungsautomatik, nicht unscharf oder überstrahlt sondern EBV und so gewollt da ein Abschluss-Bild einer Serie welche so ist. Horizont nicht schief da ein Teich wo halt einfach mal das Ufer nicht 100% horizontal ist. Ja so etwas gibt es in der Natur. Typisches Beispiel von dummgeschwätz.


----------



## Sixxer (18. März 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Belichtungsautomatik


Sag ich ja. Unscharf ist es trotzdem. Rauschen tut es auch noch. Aber war ja so gewollt 
Deswegen 
Du mußt nur weil du keine ordentlichen Fotos posten kannst bzw Photoshop nicht beherrscht, beleidigend werden. Ich habe mich ganz normal dazu geäußert und dir eine Frage gestellt.
end and over


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Unscharf ist es trotzdem. Rauschen tut es auch noch. Aber war ja so gewollt
> Deswegen
> Du mußt nur weil du keine ordentlichen Fotos posten kannst bzw Photoshop nicht beherrscht, beleidigend werden. Ich habe mich ganz normal dazu geäußert und dir eine Frage gestellt.
> end and over





Re4dt schrieb:


> Copyright: Vivum Artis



Ich denke wenn du ein auf 1024 Pixel verkleinertes und komprimiertes Bild so genau beurteilen kannst solltest du auch in der Lage sein die Exifs zu lesen. Da steht etwas von Copyright.

Und da du ja ganz kritisch bist. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Bilder.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. März 2012)

hier denkt scheinbar auch jeder er wäre der beste fotograf  so ein kindergarten 

Alibibild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. März 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> [Dummytext] Blubb Blubb


 Also ich finde es gut 
Hat sowas magisches..


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. März 2012)

Ich finde das Bild auch sehr gut. Natürlich ist es kein unverfälschtes Naturdokument.
Solche surrealistischen Bilder sind immer schwer umzusetzen und können ordentlich in die Hose gehen, aber diesmal finde ich es gut gelungen.
Ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Bild und es gibt sicher schlechte in diesem Thread.


----------



## Sixxer (19. März 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> hier denkt scheinbar auch jeder er wäre der  beste fotograf


Nein das sicherlich nicht. Nur ist es eben ein  Bilderthread. Und da ist eben Kritik erwünscht. Nur so kann man lernen.  Manche können eben mit dieser besagten Kritik nicht umgehen. Falls ein  Bild von mir kritisiert werden würde nehme ich mir das schon zu Herzen  um eben aus Fehlern zu lernen.



Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Bilder.


Beispielbilder:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/72774-naturfotografie-thread-248.html#2480


----------



## Aerna (19. März 2012)

Hallo Leute .
Hier hab ich mit der Digitalmakro Funktion der Ixus experimentiert (hab ich da erst entdeckt ... )
zu mir: Hab früher viel mit der Lomo geknipst (leider noch keine Pics digitalisiert) hatte auch eine Spiegelreflex und damit hauptsächlich Schwarz - Weiß - (selbst entwickelt) fotografiert.
Konnte mich lange nicht an die Digitalfotografie gewöhnen, doch so langsam taste ich mich ran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Geknipst mit: Canon DIGITAL IXUS 85 IS  mit Makro Digital
Geknipst wo: Bodensee
Geknipst wann: 1.08.2009
Bearbeitet: Nein


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Nein das sicherlich nicht. Nur ist es eben ein  Bilderthread. Und da ist eben Kritik erwünscht. Nur so kann man lernen.  Manche können eben mit dieser besagten Kritik nicht umgehen. Falls ein  Bild von mir kritisiert werden würde nehme ich mir das schon zu Herzen  um eben aus Fehlern zu lernen.


Konstruktive Kritik ist sicher immer erwünscht. Aber das Bild ist weder unscharf noch rauscht es (dafür muss man sich bei Iso 100 und F8 auch echt anstrengen). Die EBV und Überstrahlung sind einfach Geschmackssache, das kann man nicht objektiv beurteilen. Natürlich kann (und soll) man hier auch seine subjektive Meinung wiedergeben - aber das geht auch in einem anderen Ton.

Und deine Bilder hauen mich jetzt auch nicht vom Hocker. Technisch gut, aber vom Bildaufbau mag ich sie nicht. Beim 1. stört mich der weiße Rand links und rechts (ist aber subjektiv), beim 2. finde ich den Hintergrund ungünstig gewählt weil zu unruhig. Und das grüne Blatt teilt das Bild für mich zu scharf und verdeckt einen Teil der Blüte dahinter. Zudem glänzt auf dem 1. Bild das blaue Blatt durch den Blitz relativ stark.


----------



## Sixxer (19. März 2012)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> aber das geht auch in einem anderen Ton.


Ich habe diesen Ton nicht angeschlagen. Ist aber alles in dem letzten Post von mir zu lesen. Da es warscheinlich hier nicht möglich ist eben diese Kritik zu Bildern zu posten, werde ich mich hier verabschieden und wieder für das Thema Bild in mein ursprüngliches DSLR-Forum wechseln, in dem ich seit mehreren Jahren tätig bin.
Im übrigen ist deine Kritik angekommen. Aber wie du es bereits gesagt hast: reine Geschmackssache. Auch sollen meine Bilder keinen vom Hocker hauen. Im Gegenteil: Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht.

end and out


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Nein das sicherlich nicht. Nur ist es eben ein  Bilderthread. Und da ist eben Kritik erwünscht. Nur so kann man lernen.  Manche können eben mit dieser besagten Kritik nicht umgehen. Falls ein  Bild von mir kritisiert werden würde nehme ich mir das schon zu Herzen  um eben aus Fehlern zu lernen.



Ich nehme mir Kritik ebenfalls zu Herzen. Wenn sie konstruktiv ist. 
Würdest du den Thread schon länger verfolgen hättest du sicher auch die ersten drei Bilder dieser Serie entdeckt und würdest vielleicht dann verstehen das diese, nennen wir es Unschärfe, gewollt ist. 

Damit du nicht so lange suchen musst. Ich füge nochmal alle Bilder an. Wie du sie findest ist mir egal da dir wahrscheinlich auch egal ist wie ich deine finde.


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Hast du die Kamera immer am selben Platz, auf der selben Höhe und der gleichen Brennweite (hab aktuell keinen EXIF-Viewer -> sitze noch im Geschäft)?
Hast du dir den Platz von dem du aus fotografierst irgend wie markiert?

Die F-S-H-W Reihe sieht schon gut aus.
Und die Bearbeitung passt auch 

Das grüne würde ich mir als alter Irland-Fan (von der Farbe her) ausdrucken und als Poster aufhängen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast du die Kamera immer am selben Platz, auf der selben Höhe und der gleichen Brennweite (hab aktuell keinen EXIF-Viewer -> sitze noch im Geschäft)?
> Hast du dir den Platz von dem du aus fotografierst irgend wie markiert?
> 
> Die F-S-H-W Reihe sieht schon gut aus.
> ...



Nein war immer frei Hand und hab mich gehockt und Brennweite waren 10,11 und 12 mm.

Hab auch nix markiert. Glaube die Markierung wäre in einem Zeitraum von 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden gewesen.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. März 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Nein war immer frei Hand und hab mich gehockt und Brennweite waren 10,11 und 12 mm.
> 
> Hab auch nix markiert. Glaube die Markierung wäre in einem Zeitraum von 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden gewesen.


 Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus! 
Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich so einen Effekt hinbekomme? Nutze Photoshop CS5


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. März 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus!
> Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich so einen Effekt hinbekomme? Nutze Photoshop CS5



Das unscharfe rauschen?

Lustigerweise geht das mit dem Rauschen reduzieren Filter. Stärke auf 10 alles andere auf 0.

Ich lass es immer drei mal drüber laufen. Hab das als Aktion. 

Farbanpassung usw. kommt aus Color Efex.


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Habs mal kurz mit meinem PS Elements 10 angetestet.
Danke für den Tipp - hat auch bei meinem Kurztest gut ausgesehen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. März 2012)

Von letzter Woche.


----------



## majorguns (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Canon Eos 550D (18-55IS Manueller Modus f=6.3, 2sek, ISO 100, 18mm, kein Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Zeche Hugo Gelsenkirchen
Geknipst wann: 08.03.2012
Bearbeitet: nicht bearbeitet

Hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## totovo (21. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


Mal auf alt gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. März 2012)

Nix neues fotografiert also lad ich mal eine reine Bildbearbeitung hoch.

Inzwischen doch wieder was neues. Von heute.


----------



## Deschno (26. März 2012)

Hab jetzt noch nicht den ganzen Thread gesehen, aber teilweise sehr schöne Bilder gibt es hier zu sehen
Mal ein repräsentativer Querschnitt von mir.

Bild 1: "Morning mood"
          D90 mit 17-70
          Panorama HDR aus 42 Einzelbildern
          Berlin Lustgarten
          Leider geht gerade bei diesem recht großen Bild viel Stimmung durchs massive verkleinern verloren. Wie und in wievielen Schritten ich große Panoramas auf ne vernünftige Schärfe runterskaliere hab ich noch nicht so richtig raus.

Bild 2: "Deilephila Elpenor"
          D90 mit 105 2.8 auf Zwischenringen und mit 50 1.8 Retro davor. Abbildungsmaßstab ca. 3:1
          Focus stack aus ca. 30 Einzelbildern
          Detailaufnahme eines mittleren Weinschwärmers der noch nicht aktiv war (Nachtaktiver Falter)

Bild 3: "Mist, Käfer"
          D90 mit 105 2.8 und 50 1.8 Retro davor. Abbildungsmaßstab ca. 2:1
          Focus stack aus ca. 30 Einzelbildern
          Portrait eines leider toten Mistkäfers

Bild 4: "Der Anhalter"
          D90 mit 17-70
          Stillgelegter Eisenbahntunnel
          blaue Leuchte und brennende Stahlwolle

Bild 5: "The sky was pink"
          D90 mit 50 1.8
          HDR aus 5 Einzelbildern


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. März 2012)

Deschno schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch nicht den ganzen Thread gesehen, aber teilweise sehr schöne Bilder gibt es hier zu sehen
> Mal ein repräsentativer Querschnitt von mir.


 
Gefallen mir alle recht gut.

Mal noch fix eins angehängt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2012)

Läufige Sonnenanbeter

Geknipst mit: Sony Alpha 100, AF, Automatik
Geknipst wo: Bautzen
Geknipst wann: 26.03.2012


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. April 2012)

Vom gestrigen VLN-Lauf.

Leider hat nach 2 Stunden leichter Regen eingesetzt und nach rund 3 Stunden wurde das Rennen wegen zu starker Nebelbildung abgebrochen.

Bevor Kommentare kommen diesbezüglich. Ja teils sind sie etwas unscharf. Ich hab etwas experimentiert diesmal...


----------



## Daxelinho (1. April 2012)

Sind doch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse zum Teil 
Und natürlich auch sehr schöne Autos 
Eine Frage noch: Welche Kamera/Obj. hast du verwendet? Kann die EXIFs atm nicht auslesen, bin am iPod unterwegs


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. April 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Sind doch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse zum Teil
> Und natürlich auch sehr schöne Autos
> Eine Frage noch: Welche Kamera/Obj. hast du verwendet? Kann die EXIFs atm nicht auslesen, bin am iPod unterwegs


 
Da du anscheinend nur selten mit brauchbaren Endgeräten surfst.  Kamera ist immer eine Canon EOS 450D. 

Objektive waren das Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 sowie das Canon EF 70-200 f/4.

Und noch was.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. April 2012)

Zwei Schnappschüsse aus dem Auto mit meiner IXUS 75:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und aus meinem Hotelfenster in Brüssel - ebenfalls mit der IXUS 75:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Und noch was.



Haha, es Elena! Kenn ich doch...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haha, es Elena! Kenn ich doch...



Achso?


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Jaja!  Hat ma bei meinem Bruder in Saarbrücken in der WG gewohnt...


----------



## Re4dt (4. April 2012)

Heute mal bisschen Lightpainting nach langen ausprobiert.  Nichts besonderes. (Tayfun in diesem falle ist mein Name.)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. April 2012)

Carfreitag 2012


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. April 2012)

heute mal auf arbeit paar minuten zeit gehabt leider war das wetter nen bisschen doof 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hier mal noch nen Link in Originalgröße

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/tqhyuite/DSCF0543.JPG


----------



## RC Shad0w (14. April 2012)

ich will mich auch mal wieder melden nd ein paar sachen posten.

einmal ein paar bilder vom treffer der Seat Szene Mitteldeutschland, wo es hier noch ein video zu sehen gibt Seat Szene Mitteldeutschland Treffen 1 / 2012 - YouTube
2 bilder von meinem seat und einem angänger 
hoffe die bilder gefallen euch. mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2012)

Den gelben hab ich ne Nummer kleiner 
Also nen 6J SC als FR mit dem TSI-Motörchen
(hier allerdings mit den Winterschlappen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. April 2012)

Wenn es jetzt mit Autos weiter geht.

Weiß nicht genau ob ichs schonmal hier hatte.


----------



## Skysnake (14. April 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal ne geile Karre zeigen, die ich vor die Linse bekommen hab 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (14. April 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt mit Autos weiter geht.
> 
> Weiß nicht genau ob ichs schonmal hier hatte.



Ja hattest, einmal mit Mitzieher (so wie jetzt - PS nehm ich an)
und einmal ohne (ohne PS).


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. April 2012)

Ist auf beiden als Mitzieher da so fotografiert. Bzw. nicht als Mitzieher nur bei knapp 100km/h und 1/40 wird der Hintergrund so


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein GTI6


----------



## Senfgurke (15. April 2012)

ein paar Bilder von der Vogelsgberg Rallye gestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. April 2012)

*Dummytext*


----------



## Ratty0815 (20. April 2012)

"Let`s Skate" ist eine zusammenstellung aus mehreren Bildern.
Aufgenommen wurde in Nürnberg mit folgendem Equipment: 
Canon EOS 550D inkl. Batteriegriff an Sun Sniper Pro mit dem Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM

So Long...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. April 2012)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> inkl. Batteriegriff an Sun Sniper Pro [/URL]


 
Und ziehst dir auch immer den Gurt ins Gesicht wenn du mit dem Batteriegriff Hochformat fotografieren willst?! 

Zu den Bildern. Ich denke mit dem Equipment sollte da gestalterisch mehr möglich sein.
Allein wenn ich an die Freistellung bei 200mm und 2.8 denke. Leider nix davon in den Bildern zu sehen.

Die Farben, obere Hälfte komplett sw und untere 2/3 in Farbe passt mir nicht so.


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/tgfofficial
Wen's interessiert, Blick 'rauf werfen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2012)

Stell die Bilder hier rein bitte, so bringt das rein gar nichts, da man ein Gesichtsbuchaccount brauch, welchen nicht jeder besitzt, wie ich z.B.


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Stell die Bilder hier rein bitte, so bringt das rein gar nichts, da man ein Gesichtsbuchaccount brauch, welchen nicht jeder besitzt, wie ich z.B.


Von mir aus... *gruschdl*

Teil 1...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Stell die Bilder hier rein bitte, so bringt das rein gar nichts, da man ein Gesichtsbuchaccount brauch, welchen nicht jeder besitzt, wie ich z.B.


 
Virales Marketing. Ich denke es ging mehr um das Aufmerksam machen. 

Beispiel: Einer aus diesem Forum welches ja öffentlich ist liest dies. Klickt drauf und kommt auf die Facebookseite. Ihm gefällt was er sieht, also klickt er auf "Gefällt mir" ein Freund desjenigen heiratet in ein paar Monaten und braucht noch einen Fotograf......usw. Von meiner Seite her daher auch völlig legitim da Air0r ja auch hier im Forum postet und dies für meine Begriffe nur mal zwischen rein werfen wollte aus oben genannten Grund


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2012)

Teil 2...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2012)

Und der Rest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der Überblick über 2009 und 2010 den ich heute und gestern auf die Seite gestellt habe - aktuellere Bilder folgen noch. Man könnte sich ja auch einfach ein Gesichtsbuchkonto anlegen... :>
An dieser Stelle nochmal der Verweis auf https://www.facebook.com/tgfofficial


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2012)

Geht doch 

Sehr geile Bilder muss ich sagen  Schade das die meinsten extrem am Rauschen sind 

Aber Gesichtsbuch kommt mir nicht in die Tüte!

Musst ja nicht alles posten, aber so wie jetzt passt ja. Da weiß man dann, ob man noch weiter stöbern will, oder nicht. Da Facebook für mich ein no go ist, bin ich froh über die Bilder 

PS: So kann man den Link ja auch unterjubeln und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. April 2012)

Rauschen? Mich stören nur teilweise die sehr stark aufgehellten Augen.


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Rauschen? Mich stören nur teilweise die sehr stark aufgehellten Augen.


 
Sind teilweise noch bilder mit der 400D, einige nur als JPG gespeichert. Habe erst um 2010 rum angefangen, RAWs dauerhaft aufzuheben. Augen helle ich oft auf, ja - mittlerweile nicht mehr so stark


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. April 2012)

Air0r schrieb:


> Sind teilweise noch bilder mit der 400D, einige nur als JPG gespeichert. Habe erst um 2010 rum angefangen, RAWs dauerhaft aufzuheben. Augen helle ich oft auf, ja - mittlerweile nicht mehr so stark


 
Ich helle sie auch auf aber hier sind sie mir einfach zu viel


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2012)

Mal zwei von mir. Mehr davon hier: The Photosnappers | Facebook .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. April 2012)

Vom ersten VLN-Lauf nochmal ne Spielerei.


----------



## Senfgurke (24. April 2012)

auf den ersten Blick sieht es wirklich aus, wie ein Spielzeugauto.
Leider nicht mehr wenn man besser hin schaut. Aber ich denke, dass das auch nicht so einfach ist, oder? Vor allem nicht, wenn man so "niedrig" steht.
Selbst gemacht hab ich sowas noch nie, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass das relativ schwer ist.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. April 2012)

Der TS-Effekt sollte hier auch nicht so hervorstechen. Abgesehen davon ist der Hintergrund durch die Bewegung schon unscharf wodurch der die TS-Unschärfe kaum noch etwas ausmacht. War einfach nur ne Langeweilespielerei.


----------



## Daxelinho (24. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Gefällt mir  Auch wenn der TS-Effekt nicht so ausgeprägt ist, aber dennoch ist das Foto besonders  Ich finde, es hat was


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. April 2012)

Samstag VLN 3 falls noch wer da ist


----------



## Air0r (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fahrt nach Wien, aus'm Bus...


----------



## Patze (7. Mai 2012)

Air0r schrieb:


> Teil 2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut!  Tolle Aufnahmen, wo hast du geknipst?


----------



## Air0r (10. Mai 2012)

Am Wochenende mal wieder ne Hochzeit fotografiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr gibt's auf https://www.facebook.com/tgfofficial


----------



## Air0r (11. Mai 2012)

Und nochmal was, frisch von heute:
Eine BMW R25/0 Baujahr 1951!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil Werbung so schön ist https://www.facebook.com/tgfofficial


----------



## pixelflair (13. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich nach "Jahren" auch mal was zum besten geben.... 

Bilder vom Flagfootball...  Alle mit'm 85mm 1.8D entstanden, da mein Sigma70-200 2.8 noch immer in Japan ist zur Reperatur 

Mehr Bilder von mir auf https://www.facebook.com/PixelFlairPhotography  und dazu braucht man nichtmal nen Facebook account zum anschauen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2012)

Mal eins von heute.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Mai 2012)

Vom Samstag.....die Tage mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2012)

So, auch mal wieder ein paar Konzertbilderchen.

Nicht perfekt (ich weiß). Aber sie vermitteln ein gutes Stimmungsbild.

Nikon D80 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 / Sigma 70-200 EX HSM 2.8 (non-OS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Mai 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> So, auch mal wieder ein paar Konzertbilderchen.
> 
> Nicht perfekt (ich weiß). Aber sie vermitteln ein gutes Stimmungsbild.
> 
> ...


 
aber das HSM II ne? ich hoffe ja meins kommt iwann mal wieder :'(


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Mai 2012)

Mein Sigma 70-200 kam gestern an der Außenalster (für Nichthamburger, ein Stausee mitten in Hamburg) zum Einsatz. Ebenso, dass Tamron 17-50 VC. 

Eigentlich wollte ich noch länger bleiben und am Abend das Feuerwerk fotografieren. Irgendwann war ich jedoch völlig genervt von betrunkenen Vätern und solchen, die es noch mal werden wollen und die einen andauernd vollquatschten mussten. Ich hatte bald die Nase voll und bin wieder in meine Höhle gefahren.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2012)

Bild 3 sieht richtig toll aus 

Bei allen anderen kommts mir irgendwie vor als ob der Horizont kippen würde


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Mai 2012)

Freut mich, wenn es gefällt.

Das Ufer verläuft nicht gerade. Daher wirkt der Horizont schief. Achte mal auf die Gebäudekanten im Hintergrund. Wobei das Erste tatsächlich um 0,38° kippt.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2012)

bei Bild 2&4 glaub ich dir das sofort. Hatte ich auch so vermutet. Beim letzten ist es aber extrem. Da glaub ich fast nicht mehr dran, das es nur vom Ufer kommt, kann aber gut sein. Optische Täuschung halt 

Mal probiert bei letzten zu drehen/kippen, um die optische Täuschung durch den Uferverlauf auszugleichen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, Du hast ja recht. Ich habe jetzt an der Uferlinie ausgerichtet. Sieht schon besser aus. Jetzt kippt allerdings der Fernsehturm nach links (den hatte ich vorher zum Ausrichten genommen). Ich vermute mal, dass die Verzeichnung bei 17mm die Ursache ist. 

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2012)

Viel besser meiner Meinung nach. Das mit dem Fernsehturm fällt mir auch nicht auf. Sieht natürlich aus. Halt wie eine perspektivische Verzerrung, wie du sagst.

Wirklich viel besser so, und ein klasse Bild


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Mai 2012)

Fortsetzung


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Mai 2012)

Auch mal was von mir, ist nur minimal nachbearbeitet in Lightroom 
Metadaten:
1/80 Sek. bei f/3,4, ISO 80
5mm (5.0-60.0 mm) mit einer Canon PowerShot SX130 IS


----------



## Patze (23. Mai 2012)

Bildverlust.


----------



## nuol (23. Mai 2012)

Alles Gut und Schön Patze:
Aber informiere dich lieber mal etwas genauer und stelle fest, das Urheberrecht und Copyright (©) nicht das Gleiche sind.
Also verwende doch bitte diese beiden Begriffe nicht in einem Zusammenhang.
Alle Rechte vorbehalten findet ebenso keine Bedeutung mehr.
Zumal dein "Text" nichts am Urheberrecht aendert. Ich gehe von jedem natürlich davon aus, dass, wenn er ein Bild hier reinstellt, er auch der Urheber ist.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Mai 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Alles Gut und Schön Patze:
> Aber informiere dich lieber mal etwas genauer und stelle fest, das Urheberrecht und Copyright (©) nicht das Gleiche sind.
> Also verwende doch bitte diese beiden Begriffe nicht in einem Zusammenhang.
> Alle Rechte vorbehalten findet ebenso keine Bedeutung mehr.
> Zumal dein "Text" nichts am Urheberrecht aendert. Ich gehe von jedem natürlich davon aus, dass, wenn er ein Bild hier reinstellt, er auch der Urheber ist.



Abgesehen davon hauen die mich jetzt nicht wirklich vom Hocker das ich mir vorstellen könnte damit Millionen zu machen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Mai 2012)

Der einzige Schutz im Internet ist Bilder möglichst klein einzustellen oder ein halbtransparentes Copyright quer übers Bild zu braten, so dass es nicht einfach weggeschnitten werden kann.
Ansonsten muss man auf halbwegs moralische Zeitgenossen hoffen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Mai 2012)

Patze schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis noch, da jedes Bild eines Beitrags von mir über 150 mal heruntergeladen wurde:
> [...]



Das bedeutet nicht mehr, als, dass das Bild 150 Mal aufgerufen wurde. Wenn du dein Bild in einem Beitrag einfügst, wird es jedes mal heruntergeladen, sobald die Seite geladen wird. 
Ansonsten kann ich Günnie nur zustimmen...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Mai 2012)

Von gestern


----------



## Air0r (23. Mai 2012)

Patze schrieb:


> *©** Alle Rechte vorbehalten!!!*



Irgendwie ist das grade wie ne Alarmanlage an nem Baumhaus :/


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Mai 2012)

@Günni: Gefällt, aber mich stören die Blüten links etwas. Ich glaube wenn sie etwas tiefer gewesen wären, so Richtung untere linke Ecke, fände ich es besser.
Aber sehr schönes Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe im Gesicht


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. Mai 2012)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Der einzige Schutz im Internet ist Bilder möglichst klein einzustellen oder ein halbtransparentes Copyright quer übers Bild zu braten, so dass es nicht einfach weggeschnitten werden kann.
> Ansonsten muss man auf halbwegs moralische Zeitgenossen hoffen.



Am besten so groß das die Wirkung des Bildes völlig verloren geht.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @Günni: Gefällt, aber mich stören die Blüten links etwas. Ich glaube wenn sie etwas tiefer gewesen wären, so Richtung untere linke Ecke, fände ich es besser.
> Aber sehr schönes Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe im Gesicht



Stimmt.

Von vorgestern.


----------



## totovo (25. Mai 2012)

soo noch ein par Bilder mit meinem neuen Spielzeug:

ein HDR (experimentell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zwei mit meiner noch neueren 35mm Festbrennweite... angenehmes Bokeh wie ich finde und sehr scharf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe es gefällt! Tipps nehm ich auch gerne


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Mai 2012)

von vorvorgestern


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Mai 2012)

Doppelpost.

Mir egal.

Von vorvorvorgestern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2012)

Die Augen sind etwas sehr krass. sonst aber wie so oft tolle arbeit


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Mai 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Augen sind etwas sehr krass. sonst aber wie so oft tolle arbeit


 
Hab die Schärfung der Augen mal weg gelassen und meinen vorherigen Beitrag dementsprechend editiert.


----------



## totovo (26. Mai 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Hab die Schärfung der Augen mal weg gelassen und meinen vorherigen Beitrag dementsprechend editiert.


 
Ist das einfach nur extrem gegen die Sonne fotografiert oder ist das nen Streulichtfilter oder sowas?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Mai 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ist das einfach nur extrem gegen die Sonne fotografiert oder ist das nen Streulichtfilter oder sowas?


 
In Bezug auf was?

Es ist gegen die Sonne + Filter. Es war schon etwas Streulicht vorhanden.


----------



## totovo (26. Mai 2012)

also ich meinte das letzte Foto^^

also einfach gegen die Sonne. Weil es gibt ja auch filter mit denen man einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielen kann!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Hab die Schärfung der Augen mal weg gelassen und meinen vorherigen Beitrag dementsprechend editiert.


 
nen Vorher nachher Vergleich wäre gut gewesen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. Mai 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> also ich meinte das letzte Foto^^
> 
> also einfach gegen die Sonne. Weil es gibt ja auch filter mit denen man einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielen kann!



Wie gesagt beides. 

Wieder von vorvorvorvorgestern

Bis auf die Farbe Out of Cam.

EDIT: Zwei weitere hinzugefügt


----------



## Daxelinho (28. Mai 2012)

Gibt's hier eigentlich auch einen Thread für Digital erzeugt Bilder? Also welche, die ich komplett mit Photoshop gemacht habe? Wenn nein: Soll ich sie hier rein Posten oder einen neuen Thread erstellen?

GünnieKologe: Zu den Bildern brauche ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. Mai 2012)

Heute mal zeitig aufgestanden.

Out of Cam


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

Im Garten.


----------



## fr33zZe (29. Mai 2012)

gerade nach nem regenschauer


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Mai 2012)

Vom Samstag


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Juni 2012)

Vom Montag


----------



## totovo (1. Juni 2012)

...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Vom Montag


 Sehr schön gefällt mir sehr. hast du um sie herum aufgehält?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Juni 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sehr schön gefällt mir sehr. hast du um sie herum aufgehält?


 
Nein nur die Randbereiche abgedunkelt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Juni 2012)

Letzte Woche habe ich mich mal in Wismar am Hafen rumgetrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach gings aufs Schiff:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2012)

nix los hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit gimp ist das echt ne Qual^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juni 2012)

Lange nix passiert hier.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2012)

@Günni: Top! Wobei mir die ausgefressenen Stellen in den ersten drei Bildern etwas zu extrem sind, bei 1 und 2 finde ich die Idee gut, aber zu stark, und bei drei im Kleid stört es mich. Wobei es meckern auf hohem Niveau ist, sowohl Komposition und auch der Rest der EBV sind sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Deschno (20. Juni 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Lange nix passiert hier.


 
Das erste mag ich sehr. Schöne Bildidee und Komposition und die "Vanille" Ausarbeitung passt auch prima. Bei den letzten beiden finde ich die Farbkombination Strumpfhose zu Hintergrund etwas unglücklich.


----------



## Air0r (23. Juni 2012)

Blitz. Und noch 2 von ner Freundin, geknipst während des EM-Spiels Deutschland-Griechenland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2012)

@Air0r: Was hast du mit der armen 5D angestellt, dass die bei ISO200 schon so extrem am Rauschen ist (vorletzte Bild) ?!

Und noch ein Alibibild von nem regionalen Bandcontest am Wochenende...


----------



## Air0r (25. Juni 2012)

Die Tiefen sind stark hochgezogen - da isses klar, dass das rauscht. War ja auch wirklich KEIN Licht da, abgesehen von der Softbox hinter mir die grad für'S Model gereicht hat...


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal mein Nikkor 80-200 2.8 auf ne D90 gesetzt und das kam dabei raus 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder mein Lieblingsmodel (meine Nichte):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juli 2012)

Nette Bilder. 

Neulich in Norwegen.


----------



## Deschno (4. Juli 2012)

Hier meine neuesten Werke.
Und http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/[URL=hier noch ein wirklich großes Panorama von Erfurt


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Juli 2012)

Zwischendurch mal wieder was von mir

@Deschno: Das zweite hat ne schöne Tiefe.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mehr als fünf Zeichen schreiben.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Juli 2012)

Oha. Auch bei der VLN gewesen  Von mir kommen auch noch paar.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. Juli 2012)

Hier auch mal was von einem Neuling


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. Juli 2012)

Rhein in Flammen 2012


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. Juli 2012)

So und Teil 2


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2012)

Lloret de Mar bei Nacht! (ohne Stativ, hatte nur einen Stein, deswegen die nicht ganz optimale position!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (11. Juli 2012)

Was neues von den Spielzeugautos: xD

Nachdem beim letzten mal einigen zu wenig Bewegung im Bild war habe ich versucht es diesmal besser zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eure Meinung ist gefragt


----------



## Taitan (13. Juli 2012)

Sommerbild


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Juli 2012)

*Dummytext*


----------



## Taitan (16. Juli 2012)

Macht Spaß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (16. Juli 2012)

Meine Muse...
Dieses Bild ist in der Überbrückungszeit zur einer Hochzeit entstanden, während wir auf das Brautpärchen warteten.

Bis auf Verkleiner und in JPG umgewandelt ist das Bild direkt OOC
Ich hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juli 2012)

Taitan schrieb:


> Macht Spaß:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich letztens auch mal versucht. Leider nicht so gut geklappt. Was nutzt für die Kugeln? Ich hatte ne Taschenlampe an ner Schnur.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (18. Juli 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens auch mal versucht. Leider nicht so gut geklappt. Was nutzt für die Kugeln? Ich hatte ne Taschenlampe an ner Schnur.



Genau das galt es bei obigen Bildern rauszufinden. Die orangen Kugeln sind Wunderkerzen - brennen herrlich hell, aber leider nur ca 15sek lang - wenn man zu schnell dreht, sieht man leider keine "Funken" mehr. Die Befestigung ist auch noch nicht optimal gewesen. 

Die blaue Kugel ist eine Taschenlampe mit ca 15 kleinen LEDs...war so ein Werbegeschenk - nix besonderes eigentlich. 

Dann gabs noch so einen Versuch mit einem Kinderzauberstab mit diesen Micro LEDs...sehr interessanter Effekt, da farbwechselnd - lade ich heute Abend mal hoch.

Demnächst wollen wir mit einem Schneebesen Stahlwolle anbrennen - das muss das ultimative Inferno ergeben...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Juli 2012)

Von vorgestern.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Juli 2012)

Und noch zwei.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juli 2012)

Ist das 2. stark nachgeschärft? Besonders an den Haaren finde ich das Rauschen für eine 5D2 bei Iso 640 etwas stark.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Juli 2012)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ist das 2. stark nachgeschärft? Besonders an den Haaren finde ich das Rauschen für eine 5D2 bei Iso 640 etwas stark.


 
Ist nen ziemlicher Crop. Original wohl gut doppelt so groß.


----------



## Taitan (22. Juli 2012)

macht Spaß II

Das erste zeigt so einen Spielzeugzauberstab, wo mehrfarbige LEDs blinken. Das Bild ist zwar in jeder Hinsicht "suboptimal", soll aber nur den Effekt des Blinkens zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe auch mal ein Bild, ist recht stark nachbearbeitet um diese Optik hinzubekommen


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2012)

Schloss Arkaden, Braunschweig


----------



## ph1driver (24. Juli 2012)

Womit hast du denn die Bilder gemacht? Die sind ja alle unscharf.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Juli 2012)

Lt. EXIFs ein Samsung GT-S850.


----------



## Hideout (26. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein wenig von mir und einer Samsung EX1 
Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den Rumpf einer MiG-21 montiert auf einem Container, beim dritten habe ich mal etwas mit einer 1s Belichtung und einem Zippo probiert.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Juli 2012)

Hi, hab mir gestern meine erste DSLR gekauft, eine Eos 650d mit dem 18-55 Canon Objektiv. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung im Fotografieren (Halt mir dem Handy immer ein bischen rumgeknipst), hoffe die Bilder gefallen trotzdem.

Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet!


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir gestern meine erste DSLR gekauft, eine Eos 650d mit dem 18-55 Canon Objektiv. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung im Fotografieren (Halt mir dem Handy immer ein bischen rumgeknipst), hoffe die Bilder gefallen trotzdem.
> 
> Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet!


 Sehen alle gut aus, besonders die Sonnenblume und die Bilder aus dem Wald gefallen mir persönlich sehr!
Wenn ich das so sehe habe ich richtig Bock mir auch eine DSLR zuzulegen..


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (2. August 2012)

Hier meine ersten Langzeitaufnahmen...ganz leicht nachbearbeitet.

Nächstes Mal nur noch im RAW-Format


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. August 2012)

Mal so ne Frage, was soll das Ding auf den letzten beiden Bildern darstellen, sieht merkwürdig aus


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2012)

Ja, man sollte eigentlich immer alles in RAW (+ JPEG) fotographieren  Ich mach das auch und werf echt nur die ganz beschissenen Bilder weg. Alles andere landet auf der HDD. Die 100 oder 200 GB tun nicht weh, und wenn kauft man halt noch ne 2 TB Platte und gut ist 

Schöne Bilder, aber der Kippende Horizont ist in jedem Bild, wo das der Fall ist, einfach störend.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. August 2012)

Derzeit im Urlaub und nur mit Handy hochgeladen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (2. August 2012)

> skyw8lk3r


Das ist eine 90t schwere Stahltreppe in Form einer Achterbahn. 
Mit dem Berg darunter ist die höchste Stelle um die 80 Meter, da hat man einen guten Blick über's Ruhrgebiet



> Skysnake


Extrem fällt dieser mir eigentlich nur im letzten Bild auf, und da ist es gewollt.
Anscheinend habe ich aber noch nicht so ein Auge dafür, bin ja noch blutiger Anfänger in der Fotografie


----------



## Hideout (2. August 2012)

> Extrem fällt dieser mir eigentlich nur im letzten Bild auf, und da ist es gewollt.
> Anscheinend habe ich aber noch nicht so ein Auge dafür, bin ja noch blutiger Anfänger in der Fotografie


Im Bild mit dem Kraftwerk ist der auch gut zu sehen, das gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut 
Einen kippenden Horizont kannst du leicht in den meisten Bearbeitungsprogrammen korrigieren.

Ach und da hab ich auch mal eine schöne Langzeitaufnahme


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2012)

Ich sagte ja auch, in dem wo es kippt störts  Also 4,5,6 und 8 bei 7 bin ich mir unschlüssig. Sieht irgendwie aber seltsam aus, obwohl es (Wolken) gerade scheint. Bei 8 kann man das durchaus auch erkennen, dass das so gewollt war, aber verfehlt zumindest bei mir völlig die Wirkung.

Bzgl geradem Horizont kann ich nur Gitternetzlinien empfehlen 

Die kann ich z.B. mir bei der D90 einblenden lassen. Das ist SOOOOOOOOOOOOO eine abartige Hilfe das ist wirklich krass


----------



## DaxTrose (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (3. August 2012)

Sverige 07/2012


----------



## Triniter (3. August 2012)

Ich hab bissle was vom letzten Rummel. Wollte mal sehen was man mit nem 50er dort so alles anstellen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (4. August 2012)

Von mir auch mal wieder was.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2012)

Von wann sind die denn? Jetzt ist der Schützenplatz doch Parkplatz fürs Maschseefest .


----------



## ph1driver (4. August 2012)

Am 28/29.07 war die Street Mag Show.


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2012)

War letzte Woche wieder bei meinem Alljährlichem 2-Tages Open Air zum fotografieren.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Band 6th Element (waren dieses Jahr zum vierten mal dabei)

Nikon D80 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 / 50-150 EX HSM 2.8 / 70-200 EX HSM APO 2.8 / Tokina 12-24 f4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2012)

So nochmal etwas größer. Doof das es über die App verkleinert hochgeladen wird.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2012)

An wen erinnert mich dieser Basser bloß?
Sieht ein wenig nach Evil Jared von der Bloodhound Gang aus 

Ist aber von der Band "Curbside Prophets" aus KA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der orig BH-Basser als Vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (6. August 2012)

So, habe heute ein knackscharfes Tamron 17-50mm 2,8 erhalten! Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit für einen ausführlichen Probelauf 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ein-zwei Testfotos hab ich dann doch noch im Garten gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> So, habe heute ein knackscharfes Tamron 17-50mm 2,8 erhalten! Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit für einen ausführlichen Probelauf



Mach mal Bilder wo man die schärfe auch beurteilen kann.


----------



## totovo (7. August 2012)

habe ich gemacht, aber die sind noch nicht besonderst zeigenswert, weil in Eile entstanden...

Ich mache heute oder morgen mal richtige Testfotos^^


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2012)

Ich habe selbiges an meiner Canon, und damit sehr zufrieden. Die Fehlerquelle ist bei mir auf der anderen Seite der Cam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. August 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe selbiges an meiner Canon, und damit sehr zufrieden.


 
100% Ansichten würden mich da mehr interessieren.


----------



## totovo (7. August 2012)

So, ich habe vorhin mal ettliche Bilder gemacht...

Erstmal für heut Abend nur die bei 17mm. alle mit Stativ und gleichen Lichtbedingungen, selbstauslöser, iso 100, unbearbeitet, einmal manuell fokusiert und nie wieder angerühert^^

f2,8:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




f4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




f5,6:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





f8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meintest du das so??


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. August 2012)

Ich hab das Ding an Nikon, mit der Abbildungsleistung bin ich sehr zufrieden, nur der AF ist bei LowLight oft etwas zickig und pumpt ewig rum. Am Kreuzsensor (D90) gehts meistens, Liniensensoren benutz ich da meistens nicht.
Bei einem LowLight Objektiv etwas ärgerlich, aber es geht irgendwie.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. August 2012)

Da wären noch 2 mit dem Tamron. Und ja, ich neige dazu immer nah an das Motiv ranzukrabbeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. August 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da wären noch 2 mit dem Tamron. Und ja, ich neige dazu immer nah an das Motiv ranzukrabbeln.


Das erste versteh ich nicht und beim zweiten suche ich den Fokus irgendwie. Ist das durch die Komprimierung?


----------



## FlyKilla (9. August 2012)

Das Erste zeigt einen zu gewucherten Brunnen. War nicht unbedingt eine glückliche Wahl von mir. Und den Fokus vom Zweiten habe ich gehässiger weise versteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. August 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das Erste zeigt einen zu gewucherten Brunnen. War nicht unbedingt eine glückliche Wahl von mir. Und den Fokus vom Zweiten habe ich gehässiger weise versteckt.


Aber so wirklich scharf sind beide nicht oder?


----------



## totovo (9. August 2012)

So, hier mal ein Bild, out of Cam, mit 100% Crop!

villeicht magst du das ja 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, das kann man schon als scharf bezeichnen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Bild, out of Cam, mit 100% Crop!


Das ist mal eins wo man es halbwegs beurteilen kann, ja. Danke.


----------



## Deschno (10. August 2012)

Kleine Panorama session in der Elisabethkirche in Marburg.


----------



## Air0r (10. August 2012)

Also scharf ist was anderes...


----------



## totovo (10. August 2012)

Air0r schrieb:


> Also scharf ist was anderes...


 
meinst du mein Bild??? Also für ein Zoom ist das schon verdammt scharf...


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. August 2012)

Werbung! 
http://saved.im/mtg5otixndrq/dsc04495_900.jpg


----------



## nuol (13. August 2012)

Juvengård bei Åseda


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. August 2012)

Nachts im Garten.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. August 2012)

Sonntag - 35°C - Eifel

Nur mal fix auf die Schnelle


----------



## DPr (21. August 2012)

Bautzner.. versuch mal die Flamme selber scharf zu stellen.. (viel spaß  hab ich selber einiges an Zeit gebraucht, bis es geklappt hat). 
Beim vierten Bild mit der EBV ein bißchen die Helligkeit (Lichter /helle Mitteltöne) ein wenig runter regeln.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. August 2012)

DPr schrieb:


> Bautzner.. versuch mal die Flamme selber scharf zu stellen.. (viel spaß  hab ich selber einiges an Zeit gebraucht, bis es geklappt hat).



Hat aber weniger mit Scharfstellen zu tun. Viel mehr mit Belichtungszeit. So ne Flamme hält selten ruhig.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. August 2012)

Verdammt schwierig für nen Anfänger wie mich. Bin ja froh wenn ich nicht ganz so verwackel. 
Günnie, Super Foto.


----------



## totovo (26. August 2012)

Langzeitbelichtung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. August 2012)

Was vom Jahrmarkt.

@totovo: Find ich gut.


----------



## totovo (27. August 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Was vom Jahrmarkt.
> 
> @totovo: Find ich gut.


 

Danke! Deine sind wie immer auch klasse 

und gleich noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> und gleich noch eins


 
Das ist aber nix 

Noch paar Schnappschüsse.

Bild 1: Uwe Alzen im Gespräch mit Jürgen Alzen.

Bild 2: Volker Strycek

Bild 3: Joa  Nen Mercedes Benz SLS GT3 AMG auf dem Weg in die Startaufstellung.

Bild 4: Sabine Schmitz ebenfalls auf dem Weg in die Startaufstellung.

Bild 5-8: Sieht man ja.

Bild 9: Klaus Abbelen wartet auf sein Gastfahrzeug. Bei diesem Lauf war er nur den ersten Stint im eigenen Porsche unterwegs. Ab dann als Gastfahrer bei Rowe Racing im SLS.

Bild 10: Gewinner Thomas Mutsch gerade aus seinem Audi R8 ausgestiegen.


----------



## totovo (28. August 2012)

inwiefern ist das nix?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das nix?



Es ist langweilig. Ich klick es an und schau es mir maximal 2 Sekunden an. Dein letztes ebenfalls.

Das erste Nachtbild hatte hingegen was. Die Sterne kamen raus, die Spiegelung im See usw..


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. August 2012)

Da schon 3 Tage her ist ein Doppelpost wohl legitim.


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2012)

Habe heute meine allerersten HDR Fotos gemacht ...

Dafür, dass es eben die ersten Versuche waren und dafür, dass ich "nur" Freeware (Luminance HDR) verwendet habe, finde ich die Ergebnisse mehr als beeindruckend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Nikon D3200 + Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-105 mm
Entstehung: jeweils 11 Fotos des selben Motivs in unterschiedlichen Belichtungsstufen (von -5 EV bis +5 EV in 1er Schritten)
Bearbeitung: Bild 1 und 2 unbearbeitet, Bild 3 mit PaintNET (Adjustments -> Auto-Level)

Bevor ich Geld ausgebe, werde ich jetzt noch die Testversionen von Artizen HDR und Photoshop CS6 ausprobieren und mich dann entscheiden. Für den Anfang finde ich aber Luminance HDR schon genial.


----------



## totovo (3. September 2012)

Hättest du nicht wenigstens die Cam aus dem Fenster halten können? Inneneinrichtung ist nicht so das optimale HDR-Motiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (3. September 2012)

Ja stimmt, Wohnmöbel sind wenig interessant, auch für einen Test. Eine alte Fabrik mit stark einfallendem Tageslicht ist z.B. was sehr schönes 
Mich würde dabei mal interessieren (bei Luminance HDR) welchen Operator ihr bei der Dynamikkompression eingestellt habt?


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2012)

@ totovo
What? Ich habe heute genau das Gegenteil festgestellt! Inneneinrichtung sieht top aus in HDR, Außenaufnahmen -> Flop (zumindest, wenn man die Bilder nicht noch zusätzlich nachbearbeitet) ...

Ich kann dir gerne eine der Außenaufnahmen zeigen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass du da die HDR Version (#2) besser finden wirst, als ein "normales Einmalfoto" (#1) des selben Motivs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (3. September 2012)

ja, du hast bei dem Bild schlicht die falschen Parameter gewählt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast das Bild sehr entsättigt, probier einfach mal ein wenig mit den Einstellungen rum.

Das Bild ist jetzt auch kein Pradebeispiel, hab aber grad kein anderes gefunden!


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2012)

Eigentlich habe ich gar nichts getan, außer, mit den Standardeinstellungen von Luminance HDR zu arbeiten. Im Übrigen habe ich eh gesagt, dass Außenaufnahmen gut aussehen können, wenn man sie nach dem Erstellen des HDR Bildes noch entsprechend nachbearbeitet und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass das bei deinem (wunderschönen!) Beispielfoto passiert ist ... 

[Edit]
Jetzt noch einmal mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (3. September 2012)

nein, das ist nicht nachbearbeitet...

schau dir mal photomatrix an, damit hab ich das erstellt...
Da kann man verschiedene Verfahren auswählen... wenn man das richtige gefunden hat, kommen solche Bilder bei raus^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> nein, das ist nicht nachbearbeitet...
> 
> schau dir mal photomatrix an, damit hab ich das erstellt...
> Da kann man verschiedene Verfahren auswählen... wenn man das richtige gefunden hat, kommen solche Bilder bei raus^^



Nur weil du Presets verwendest heißt es nicht das es nicht nachbearbeitet ist. 

Meine bescheidene Meinung. HDRs wirken am besten bei technischem Kram, Architektur oder eben Innenräumen.


----------



## totovo (4. September 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Nur weil du Presets verwendest heißt es nicht das es nicht nachbearbeitet ist.
> 
> Meine bescheidene Meinung. HDRs wirken am besten bei technischem Kram, Architektur oder eben Innenräumen.


 
kennst du Photomatrix? da gibt es zwei verschiedene Verfahren um HDR´s zu erzeugen... und zu diesen dann auch noch verschidene Methoden. Ich denke, da passiert etwas mehr als einfach nur eine Kontrasterhöhung wie er es in Paint.net gemacht hat...

Zumal dass ja dann in die Zusammenrechnung der einzelbilder eingeht und nicht im Nachhinein auf ein Bild angewandt wird!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. September 2012)

Ja kenne ich. 

Stimmt mit den Methoden ändern sich lokaler Kontrast, Schwarzwerte in den Tiefen usw.

Presets daher. Weil du all das auch selbst in Photomatix per Hand einstellen könntest wenn du die Regler nutzt. Nutzt du ein Preset setzt du alle Regler nur mit einem Klick.

Saturation = Sättigung  

Trotzdem finde ich das HDR von der Küche echt gut. Technisch gesehen. Das Motiv selbst ist fürn Arsch. Aber die HDR-Nachbearbeitung ist schön ausgewogen.

EDIT: Bild


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2012)

ja ich leb noch 
Alle mit Nikon D90,

das mit dem Wein mitm Nikon 24-70 2.8


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigma 70-200 2.8 HSM II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sen1287 (7. September 2012)

mit k-30 im hafen von wismar


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2012)

das ding kippt iwie ^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2012)

Nein, es schwimmt weg  . Weitwinkel?


----------



## sen1287 (7. September 2012)

die wasserwaagen, am stativ bzw. in der kamera waren im "lot" 

nein, hab leider kein ww. die aufnahme wurde mit dem sigma 28-105mm f/2.8-4 gemacht. ~"immerdrauf"^^


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2012)

sen1287 schrieb:


> die wasserwaagen, am stativ bzw. in der kamera waren im "lot"
> 
> nein, hab leider kein ww. die aufnahme wurde mit dem sigma 28-105mm f/2.8-4 gemacht. ~"immerdrauf"^^


 
autsch.  AUGE >>>> wasserwage... 

28-105mm dazu noch sigma igit


----------



## sen1287 (7. September 2012)

physik 

lieber sigma als tamron oder sonstiges


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2012)

sen1287 schrieb:


> physik
> 
> lieber sigma als tamron oder sonstiges


 

oO ehm geile Aussage...  aber Tamron is genauso schlimm ^^ und sonstiges? Willste damit sagen die Hersteller (bei dir die guten allwetter Pentax Linsen)  sind *******? Interessante Meinung, deutet auf nicht all zuviel Wissen in Sachen Fotografie hin


----------



## sen1287 (7. September 2012)

hab ich nicht behauptet 

wissen ? ... ist definierbar ...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. September 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:


> oO ehm geile Aussage...  aber Tamron is genauso schlimm ^^ und sonstiges? Willste damit sagen die Hersteller (bei dir die guten allwetter Pentax Linsen)  sind *******? Interessante Meinung, deutet auf nicht all zuviel Wissen in Sachen Fotografie hin



Ich denke er wollte damit sagen das Sigma im Durchschnitt besser ist wie Tamron oder andere Drittanbieter. Wobei ich ihm Recht geben muss zumindest im Vergleich von Sigma und Tamron.


----------



## totovo (8. September 2012)

Ja, da hat er schon recht, nur sind vergleichbare Sigma Linsen auchmeist ungleich teurer 

EDIT: Bild aus Barcelona, damit es nicht ganz so OT wird^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2012)

Auch von mir ein Bild aus Barcelona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber schon 2006 enststanden.
D50 mit dem Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8

War leicht unscharf.
Habs 5 x in PS Elements durch den Rauschreduzierfilter geschickt - hat mMn nen schönen Flair


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2012)

"Zigarettenphase" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja, da hat er schon recht, nur sind vergleichbare Sigma Linsen auchmeist ungleich teurer



Beim Fotozubehör wird alles ungleich teurer.

Canon EF 85mm 1.8 = 350 Euro
Canon EF 85mm 1.2 = 2000 Euro

Dabei soll das 1.8 aber wohl eine  bessere Schärfe bieten. 

Und um etwas gegen OT zu tun. Ganz frisch von heute. Sozusagen noch warm....


----------



## totovo (8. September 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Beim Fotozubehör wird alles ungleich teurer.
> 
> Canon EF 85mm 1.8 = 350 Euro
> Canon EF 85mm 1.2 = 2000 Euro
> ...



ja, das ist richtig...

Als Student muss man aber nach Preis-Leistung kaufen!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> ja, das ist richtig...
> 
> Als Student muss man aber nach Preis-Leistung kaufen!



Das mein ich eben. In dem Fall P/L-mäßig unschlagbar.

Edit: Bild


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

Von der Hauptbühne des Peiner Eulenmarktes gestern. Band war/ist Naughty Fourty . Die gute alte 40D an die Grenzen getrieben .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Von der Hauptbühne des Peiner Eulenmarktes gestern. Band war/ist Naughty Fourty . Die gute alte 40D an die Grenzen getrieben .



Schaut aber ganz gut aus.

Ja ich weiß ist immer die gleiche. Mir egal.


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

Nochmals "Live At The Grenz 2012"
Band "Radio Edit"

D80 + Tokina 12-24 @12mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@nfs: Für ne ISO von 3.200 ziemlich rauscharm.
Kommt gut rüber. Und so wies aussieht hat der Mensch am Lichtmischpult auch sein Geschäft verstanden


----------



## pixelflair (9. September 2012)

Grad mal so neue Linse eingearbeitet  (Außer Daniel und Günni dürft ihr gerne Raten  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

Danke fürs Lob . War aber selber erstaunt was man aus ISO3200 der 40D "herausholen" kann wenn man auf Croppen verzichten kann . Aber auch die "alte" 450D mit dem 50er drauf als Zweitkamera hat sich gut geschlagen bei ISO1600 (Bild 1), das im Anhang ist sogar gecroppt (der AF hatte "dank" Offenblende f4 nicht gegriffen, da musste ne größere Offenblende her für den AF-Sensor). Das Zweite ist wieder mit der 40D + 70-200L entstanden.
Band: Black/Rosie (sollte zumindest im Norden etwas bekannter sein ). Die Sängerin ist ziemlich hyperaktiv herumgehüpft und schreckte auch vor einer Kletterpartie zum Bühnendach (8,2m) und anschließender Landung aufm Subwooferstack nicht zurück .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nochmals "Live At The Grenz 2012"



ich würde die lieber in Farbe sehen. In SW verlieren sie irgendwie.


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

Das erste ist nicht so das wahre - das zweite hingegen kommt echt gut rüber.
Schönes Farbenspiel 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

pixel:
Ich denke mal die Göttin von Nikon?
Das schöne 70-200er Nikkor VR

----------------------------------------------------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> ich würde die lieber in Farbe sehen. In SW verlieren sie irgendwie.



SchitteBön 
(oder alle wo ich in SW geuppt habe?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das erste ist nicht so das wahre - das zweite hingegen kommt echt gut rüber.
> Schönes Farbenspiel


 


Ja, das erste ist wie gesagt ein ISO1600-Crop aus der 450D (Sängerin hing in 8m Höhe) . Aber mit dem 50/1.8 und seiner (Farb-)Abbildungsleistung bin ich seit dem ich das L habe eh nicht mehr so überzeugt. Das wirkt egal was man versucht und/oder nachbearbeitet immer irgendwie "flau". Kam auch nur für Situationen mit, in denen eine große Blende benötigt werden könnte. Naja, am Ende sind 75% der 50/1.8-Aufnahmen rausgeflogen ...
Im Anhang: "Die Maggas" . Beim Zweiten hats der Lichtmensch ein bisschen mit der Nebelmaschine übertrieben .


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

Ihr habts im Canon-Lager auch gut.
Ein Herstellereigenes 70-200 in so vielen "Ausführungen" - und das zu guten Preisen.

Bei Nikon bleibt als Alternative eig. "nur" das Sigma 70-200 EX HSM (II)
Aber für Konzerte ist das nicht so gut wie erwartet.
Es ist für den Betrieb nur aus der Hand zu schwer. An DX ist es vom Crop her ein Zweischeidiges Schwert.

Vom Einbein aus ists richtig gut. Aber die Situationen für den Einbein-Einsatz sind auch nicht überall gegeben.
Da ist das kleinere 50-150 EX HSM vielseitiger, handlicher und leichter einsetzbar.

Hier mal die Kombi D80 + Sigma 70-200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ihr habts im Canon-Lager auch gut.
> Ein Herstellereigenes 70-200 in so vielen "Ausführungen" - und das zu guten Preisen.



Ab 2.8 und mit Stabi wirds auch teuer.


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

Schon klar, aber...
70-200 USM L 4
70-200 USM L 4 IS
70-200 USM L 2.8
70-200 USM L 2.8 IS
ist doch ne gute Auswahl - auch wenn das letztgenannte >2k € kostet

Die ersten beiden Varianten in Nikonform wären mal


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber...
> 70-200 USM L 4



Das hab ich und ist P/L-mäßig echt klasse. Wenn man es nicht selbst versaut ist es bei Offenblende immer scharf.


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Landschaftspark Duisburg bei Nacht. Wirklich ein sehr schönes Kunstprogramm mit dieser Beleuchtung. Demnächst kommen noch ein paar mehr, wenn ich die bearbeitet habe.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2012)

yappi, du bist ja überzeugt vom Sigma.. war ich mal aber nur <150mm 

jetzt wo ich wie du gut geraten hast das VR I drauf hab.. eine ganz andere Welt... 200mm 2.8 -> rattenscharf  

Grad bei deinem Bild mit dem "Griff" der Hand sieht man dass es nicht die beste abbildungsleistung hat (für 450€ aber noch ok)


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:
			
		

> yappi, du bist ja überzeugt vom Sigma.. war ich mal aber nur <150mm
> 
> jetzt wo ich wie du gut geraten hast das VR I drauf hab.. eine ganz andere Welt... 200mm 2.8 -> rattenscharf
> 
> Grad bei deinem Bild mit dem "Griff" der Hand sieht man dass es nicht die beste abbildungsleistung hat (für 450€ aber noch ok)



450€ ist zu niedrig. War an die 700€ vor ein paar Monaten.
Das Nikkor ist, ohne Frage, eine super Linse. Aber für mich lohnt das nicht. Da mache ich mittlerweile einfach zu wenig als das sich die fast 2k Euro Neupreis rentieren würden...

Aber wie du drauf kommst das ich so vom Sigma überzeugt bin?
Hab ich nicht geschrieben.
Zufrieden? ja!
Überzeugt? Jein.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 450€ ist zu niedrig. War an die 700€ vor ein paar Monaten.
> Das Nikkor ist, ohne Frage, eine super Linse. Aber für mich lohnt das nicht. Da mache ich mittlerweile einfach zu wenig als das sich die fast 2k Euro Neupreis rentieren würden...
> 
> Aber wie du drauf kommst das ich so vom Sigma überzeugt bin?
> ...



Naja von deinen alten einträgen her 

ich hab für die linse keine 2000€ bezahlt sondern 1060€ 

und 450€ ist leider der aktuelle gebrauchtpreis....700€ war nur kurz zwischen drin (heute bereu ich es dass ich sie damals nich verkauft hab xD )


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2012)

pixelflair schrieb:
			
		

> Naja von deinen alten einträgen her
> 
> ich hab für die linse keine 2000€ bezahlt sondern 1060€
> 
> und 450€ ist leider der aktuelle gebrauchtpreis....700€ war nur kurz zwischen drin (heute bereu ich es dass ich sie damals nich verkauft hab xD )



Für nen Tausender hätt' ich auch zum Nikkor gegriffen. Keine Frage.
Die 700€ waren bei mir der Neupreis bei Amazon.
Das HSM OS war mir da mit ~1200€ zu teuer.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, für meine Bedürfnisse reichts...

Ist dein Nikkor neu oder gebraucht?
WO hast du das zu dem guten Preis erstanden?


----------



## pixelflair (14. September 2012)

HighIso pur..


Fußball Kreisliga (oder so  )

der Verein wo ick wohne  .... Abends um 19uhr, stockeduster und flutlicht gibts nich ^^
ISO 3200 usw. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. September 2012)

Dürft euch die Mäuler zerreißen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2012)

Wohhh wasn das fürn scheiß?! ne spass 
Die Bea ist dir mal wieder gelungen, mich stört nur eins. Das letzte: das schräge mag zwar mal was anderes sein, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht. Ich hab das auch mal versucht (war aber mehr aus dem spass geboren), allerdings war bei mir der Oberkörper im Bild grade. Die Person "drehte" den Oberkörper zur Seite und lachte, wodurch das ganze recht natürlich wirkte. erst beim Blick auf den HG erkannte man, dass es schief ist. 
Wenn ich die Bilder wieder finde, reich ich sie nach.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2012)

Wie immer, wieder gute Bilder. 

Ist das Erste durch ein Fenster oder Vorhang fotografiert oder ist es eine Spiegelung? Oder nur Lichtreflexe auf dem Objektiv? Die beiden hellen Streifen über Stirn und Kinn stören mich etwas, ist vielleicht aber auch nur Geschmacksache. Ansonsten wirkt das Bild auf mich sehr weich und sinnlich, gefällt mir.

Das Zweite ist richtig gut. Der Hintergrund macht das Bild durch die Schräge etwas unruhig. Er hätte auch etwas mehr Kontrast zum Model gebrauchen können.

Mit der Schräge finde ich das 3. auch etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber einen etwas schöneren Hintergrund hätte das Model schon verdient.


Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich es besser machen würde, aber wenn man hier schon mal jemanden zerreissen darf...  Ist halt das, was mir beim Betrachten der Bilder auffiel.

LG

Edit: Das Bild aus Post #5011 ist ja mal richtig klasse.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. September 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Bea ist dir mal wieder gelungen, mich stört nur eins. Das letzte: das schräge mag zwar mal was anderes sein, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht.



Ich bin da auch noch etwas unschlüssig. Die Schräge stört mich auch etwas. Auf der anderen Seite aber auch wieder nicht. Hmm.




Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Wie immer, wieder gute Bilder.
> 
> Ist das Erste durch ein Fenster oder Vorhang fotografiert oder ist es eine Spiegelung? Oder nur Lichtreflexe auf dem Objektiv? Die beiden hellen Streifen über Stirn und Kinn stören mich etwas, ist vielleicht aber auch nur Geschmacksache. Ansonsten wirkt das Bild auf mich sehr weich und sinnlich, gefällt mir.



Ist durch eine Scheibe fotografiert. Mich stören die Spiegelungen an dieser Stelle auch. Ich hab sie auch versuch durch die Perspektive an eine Stelle zu bekommen was aber leider nicht so klappte. Ich wollte sie aber auch unbedingt mit drin haben 



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das Zweite ist richtig gut. Der Hintergrund macht das Bild durch die Schräge etwas unruhig. Er hätte auch etwas mehr Kontrast zum Model gebrauchen können.


 
Die angesprochene Schräge kommt eigentlich nur von dem Streifen rechts der sich aber in Wirklichkeit im Vordergrund befindet. Ich persönlich finde den Hintergrund eigentlich absolut nicht unruhig. Ganz im Gegenteil.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Aber einen etwas schöneren Hintergrund hätte das Model schon verdient.



Es sollten recht natürliche Bilder entstehen die in natürlichen Umgebungen sind. Nicht auf die Natur bezogen sondern auf das was uns im Alltag umgibt und das auch ungeschönt.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. September 2012)

Viel passiert hier ja nicht.

Daher mal was analoges aus dem Mittelformat.


----------



## Hideout (23. September 2012)

Hier nochmal eine Auswahl vom Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2012)

Mal was anderes als Sport oder Konzerte von mir .


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als Sport oder Konzerte von mir .


 Donde está?


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2012)

Blick auf's Empire State Building ... vom Urlaub letzte Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Donde está?


 1. Penzance
2. Newquay 


Und im Anhang Calais um kurz vor 7 Uhr morgens .


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2012)

Die Südenglandbilder sind gut.
Das Frankreichbild hat zwar interessante Wolken - leider total verwackelt


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2012)

Ja, aber ganz ehrlich: Wer achtet da drauf wer nicht selber fotografiert ? Du bist der erste ders merkt  .

Anhang: Zweimal Newquay (einmal verpeilt abzublenden...) und Dover.


----------



## totovo (24. September 2012)

Ich war heute auf der Photokina unterwegs, nun muss ich erst mal mein Bildmaterial sichten und bearbeiten!

Aber ein par Bilder kann ich schon uneingeschränkt zeigen. Ich habe mich sehr lange am Stand von Sigma aufgehalten, dort konnte man die Objektive an der eigenen Kamera testen. Bei den Pentaxobjektiven war gar nix los, im gegensatz zu Canikon, die armen mussten ewig warten 

Also habe ich fast mal den gesammten für mich interessanten Brennweitenbereich bei Sigma getestet und habe mich in das 85 1:1,4 verliebt! Super geiles Portrait-Objektiv. Scharf ab Offenblende, sehr schönes Bokeh! Ich zeige mal ein Testfoto (!!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird garantiert meine nächste Anschaffung


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2012)

Noch eines meiner Lieblingsfotos aus dem Urlaub ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. September 2012)

Normal hat unser Kater nicht solche Dämonischen Augen. Das sind Reflexionen vom Gartenstuhl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. September 2012)

Vom Sonntag


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. September 2012)

Kabumm...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2012)

Ich verstoße jetzt mal gegen die Threadregeln und freue euch, ob ihr es wünschen würdet, wenn wir auf der Main mal wieder Bilder aus dem Foto-Thread präsentieren.

*Damit ihr selbst nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, reicht es, wenn ihr meinen Beitrag liked.*

Ach ja, es gibt doch ein Alibibild von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich verstoße jetzt mal gegen die Threadregeln und freue euch, ob ihr es wünschen würdet, wenn wir auf der Main mal wieder Bilder aus dem Foto-Thread präsentieren.



Darauf mal ein *dickes* und *fettes* *JA*

Mal zwei Bildercollagen von 2010 und 2011


----------



## Triniter (30. September 2012)

Mal einen kleinen Einblick in meine inofizielle Nahrungsserie:


----------



## Re4dt (30. September 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Vom Sonntag


 Einfach geniale Bilder!  
Noch ein kleines Bild von mir.


----------



## Hideout (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe mal ein paar Belichtungsreihen gemacht und ein wenig mit Luminance HDR und unterschiedlichen Operatoren probiert, mich würde interessieren welches ihr besser findet


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Oktober 2012)

Merke: 25 Jahre alte Rollfilme sind nur bedingt geeignet


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Merke: 25 Jahre alte Rollfilme sind nur bedingt geeignet


Bringen abwer einen sehr interessanten Flair ins Bild


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Triniter schrieb:


> Mal einen kleinen Einblick in meine inofizielle Nahrungsserie:



Hat was! Sehr schöne Bilder... Und jetzt hab ich Hunger!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hat was! Sehr schöne Bilder... Und jetzt hab ich Hunger!



Ich dachte du bist satt.


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Nein. Ich hab nur Scholle satt.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bringen abwer einen sehr interessanten Flair ins Bild


 
Ja und man denkt es wäre 100 Jahre her. Dabei sind es gerade mal 2 

Mein Alibi


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Bilder sind gut.
Aber das Lippenpiercing...  Geht mal gar nicht
Noch schlimmer sind nur noch die Snakebite-Dinger
Aber das ist nur meine pers. Meinung


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind gut.
> Aber das Lippenpiercing...  Geht mal gar nicht
> Noch schlimmer sind nur noch die Snakebite-Dinger
> Aber das ist nur meine pers. Meinung


 
Die in der Oberlippe find ich immer ziemlich sagen wir bescheiden.

Aber ist doch sehr Meinungsabhängig.


----------



## Bodmi (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir. 


Alle mit ausnahme zweier Bilder sind mit einer Nikon D5100. Standart 18-55 Objektiv und 55-200.
Eines mit Nikon D40x 18-55 Objektiv.
und eines mit Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Oktober 2012)

Meine persönliche Meinung. Bis auf die 9 ist da nix für mich dabei. 

Was mir auffällt das sie recht groß sind. Ich glaub das ist etwas was ich wohl nie verstehen werde und mich immer wieder drüber aufrege.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir mal die Herbst Deko meiner Frau vorgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. Oktober 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Herbst Deko meiner Frau vorgenommen:


Sorry, ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen.

Sicher nur die Deko?^^


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Oktober 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Sicher nur die Deko?^^


Eigentlich, sollte man solche Bemerkungen ignorieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hitzestau (9. Oktober 2012)

Als Archangel bin ich bei hitzestau verantwortlich fürs Fotografieren und habe auch schon WaKü-Pics im Bilderthread gepostet. Hier findet ihr unser "Best of hitzestau one"- Album. 

Neben PC Hardware fotografiere ich auch noch andere Motive, die ich euch hier mal zeigen möchte. Als Fotograf bevorzuge ich Locations wie Hafen- und Gewerbegebiete, Rangierbahnhöfe und verlassene Gebäude. Ab und zu findet man mich aber auch in der grünen Natur oder einem Stadtpark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon EOS 60D
Bildbearbeitung: Aperture 3.3


----------



## ph1driver (12. Oktober 2012)

Von Heute Morgen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder was aus meinem eigentlichen fotografischen Bereich . Ihr könnt ja morgen mal auf der Seite aus dem Wasserzeichen vorbeischauen für mehr  .
(Vorsicht, ISO1600 aufwärts - Mistwetter )


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Oktober 2012)

Fährste quer - siehste mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2012)

Das zweite Bild ist (mMn) dir am besten geglückt.
Bei allen anderen ist auf den Autos leider (fast immer) eine Unschärfe.
Aber bei den Geschwindigkeiten dürfte das normal sein...

Ist dir beim o.g. Bild schon mal der Funkenflug bei den Hinterrädern aufgefallen?
Von Rechts- und Linkswegen sollten die eig. qualmen aber keine Funken schlagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist (mMn) dir am besten geglückt.
> Bei allen anderen ist auf den Autos leider (fast immer) eine Unschärfe.
> Aber bei den Geschwindigkeiten dürfte das normal sein...
> 
> ...



Bei 6, 7 und 8 ist auch scharf. Problem ist eher das mir die 200mm am Vollformat dann zu kurz sind und ich dann noch croppen muss. Leider wirkt sich das dann nicht immer positiv aufs Bild aus.

Zu dem Funkenflug. Ja ist mir aufgefallen. Habe das Auto die gesamt Kurve verfolgt. Dürften so um die 6-8 Bilder sein wo bei jedem die Funken zu sehen sind. Auf beiden Seiten!!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Oktober 2012)

nicht viel los hier so?!

Dann mal noch was vom Drifting.


----------



## Hideout (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann gibts mal ein paar Bilder von "Recklinghausen leuchtet"


----------



## totovo (19. Oktober 2012)

Dresden Skyline 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Oktober 2012)

Herbstspaziergang auf dem Friedhof Hamburg-Ohlsdorf (schon mal dran gewöhnen  ) vom vergangenem Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. Oktober 2012)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Herbstspaziergang auf dem Friedhof Hamburg-Ohlsdorf (schon mal dran gewöhnen  ) vom vergangenem Wochenende:


Gehts nur mir so oder sind die etwas....fad?!

Vom Sonntag.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist das so draußen in "natura" endstanden oder hast du da zwei Fotos (Model + Background) montiert, Günnie?

Sieht schon lecker aus das Bild


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Oktober 2012)

@Günnie: Gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut das Bild. Der Hintergrund dürfte original sein bei 70mm und f/2.8. Jetzt stell Dir das Bild doch einmal mit einem 85mm f/1.4 vor - ein Traum. Leider kostet so ein Teil echtes Geld.

Was meinst Du denn mit fad? Zuwenig Sättigung oder Kontrast? Mein Monitor ist auch nicht kalibriert. 
Oder ist es mehr die Bildaussage "Friedhof"? 

Edit: Ok, Du meinst vermutlich den Spruch. Irgendwann wird es halt jeden treffen. Sicher soll man das Thema enst nehmen. Ein etwas unverkrampfter Umgang kann da trotzdem nicht schaden denke ich. Aber sorry, wenn ich damit bei einigen Leuten gewisse Grenzen überschritten habe.


LG


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist das so draußen in "natura" endstanden oder hast du da zwei Fotos (Model + Background) montiert, Günnie?
> 
> Sieht schon lecker aus das Bild



Ist nix montiert nur so fotografiert.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Günnie: Gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut das Bild. Der Hintergrund dürfte original sein bei 70mm und f/2.8. Jetzt stell Dir das Bild doch einmal mit einem 85mm f/1.4 vor - ein Traum. Leider kostet so ein Teil echtes Geld.



Nächste Anschaffung wird wohl das 85mm 1.8. Preislich ganz annehmbar. Von der Schärfe her am Vollformat schärfer wie das 1.2er.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn mit fad? Zuwenig Sättigung oder Kontrast? Mein Monitor ist auch nicht kalibriert.
> Oder ist es mehr die Bildaussage "Friedhof"?
> 
> Edit: Ok, Du meinst vermutlich den Spruch. Irgendwann wird es halt jeden treffen. Sicher soll man das Thema enst nehmen. Ein etwas unverkrampfter Umgang kann da trotzdem nicht schaden denke ich. Aber sorry, wenn ich damit bei einigen Leuten gewisse Grenzen überschritten habe.
> ...



Mir ging es allgemein um die Bilder. Aussage, Farben, Schnitt usw. so als wäre halt wirklich nur bei einem Spaziergang beiläufig fotografiert worden.


----------



## Taitan (28. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder Orbs gemacht.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. November 2012)

Soooo...mal noch drei.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2012)

Von mir auch wieder was...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. November 2012)

Vom Sonntag.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. November 2012)

Und noch mal was von Recklinghausen leuchtet 

Kamera: Samsung EX1
Bild 1-3 sind HDR aus 3 Bildern erstellt mit Photomatix


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. November 2012)

Analog Mittelformat


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. November 2012)

Vier Analog und eins Digital.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2012)

Kommt Leute, lasst den Thread nicht einfach so ruhen !


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. November 2012)

Beim Eishockey bin ich heute auch  mal sehen ob ich ein paar ordentliche Fotos von den Eisbären hinbekomme.


Alibibild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Berlin-Weißensee)


----------



## Low (26. November 2012)

Welche Kameras nutzt ihr denn so?


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Welche Kameras nutzt ihr denn so?


 



Alternativ empfehle ich dir ein EXIF-Plugin für deinen Browser .


----------



## GameTwist (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Sony Alpha 900, Muss ich erst nachgucken. 
Geknipst wo: Teneriffa
Geknipst wann: 10.02.2012
Bearbeitet: Photoshop CS6, zugeschnitten, S/W


----------



## Diavolos (30. November 2012)

Eines meiner ersten Gehversuche mit Lightroom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie findet ihr es so?


----------



## GameTwist (30. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus, ich weiß, die hellen Ecken sollen sein, ich glaube aber, dass es ohne besser aussieht.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2012)

Europa Park in Rust
Allerdings schon fast 6 Jahre alt.

Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

Folge und Ursache  ...


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist das ganz normal von der Tribüne aus oder hast du da ne Art "Presse / Fotografenplatz"?
Normalerweise sind doch solche Plexiglaswände rund ums Spielfeld...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

Akkreditierung . In Hannover gibt es "Luken" im Plexiglas (Gibt eine Art "Graben" an manchen Stellen, an denen die Fotografen stehen können. Da sind die Sitzreihen nicht bis nach unten gezogen.), die beiden sind aber durch die Scheibe geschossen . In Wolfsburg gibts nur Plexi ums Spielfeld ohne Luken, in den "unteren" Ligen gibts zum Teil sogar nur Netze an den langen Seiten .
Mehr per PN, passt hier nicht ganz rein, oder ?


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Akkreditierung .


 Also vom "normalen" Zuschauerplatz ist ein solches Ergebnis nicht zu erzielen?
Bzw wäre die Cam + großes Tele nicht ins Stadion gekommen?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

Hast ne PN . 

+Vier "Alibibilder" (drei davon vonner Tribüne (und ISO6400...), ging den Tag nicht anders, weil die Scheiben von beiden Seiten beschlagen waren...)


----------



## ravenhearth (2. Dezember 2012)

Mit meiner Kamera bin ich hier zwar nicht gut aufgehoben, aber was solls.

Kompaktkamera Medion MD 86388, Ungarn (Budapest, Szentendre), Oktober 2012, leicht nachbearbeitet, skaliert (Gimp 2.8)


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2012)

Auch mal die Budapester Markthalle

Allerdings von Anno 2003 mit einer popeligen Nikon Coolpix 2000 (2MPixel) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (2. Dezember 2012)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Mit meiner Kamera bin ich hier zwar nicht gut aufgehoben, aber was solls.
> 
> Kompaktkamera Medion MD 86388, Ungarn (Budapest, Szentendre), Oktober 2012, leicht nachbearbeitet, skaliert (Gimp 2.8)


 Auf die Technik kommt es nicht immer so an, um die Bilder gehts. Sind ein paar schöne dabei, allerdings solltest du den Horizont gerade ausrichten, sind ja teilweise ganz schön windschief! Und der halbe Arm im zweiten Bild stört auch etwas 

Hier mal 2 schöne Nebelbilder, da hatte ich auch nur die Handykamera dabei.


----------



## ravenhearth (2. Dezember 2012)

Hideout schrieb:


> Auf die Technik kommt es nicht immer so an, um  die Bilder gehts. Sind ein paar schöne dabei, allerdings solltest du den  Horizont gerade ausrichten, sind ja teilweise ganz schön windschief!  Und der halbe Arm im zweiten Bild stört auch etwas
> 
> Hier mal 2 schöne Nebelbilder, da hatte ich auch nur die Handykamera dabei.


 Schöne Bilder!
Welcher halbe Arm?
Der Boden fällt dort tatsächlich ziemlich ab. Wie am Gebäude rechts zu sehen, hab ich die Kamera recht grade gehalten. 

Dann gibts von mir auch noch ein paar.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Test der Location.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Smoker (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit 

Geschossen mit einer Eos 550D und dem Standard 18-55mm Objektiv


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (2. Dezember 2012)

Na dann trau ich mich auch mal, auch wenn meine Bilder im Vergleich zu euren doch eher Schnappschuss-mäßig sind 
Habe leider durch das Studium nur selten Zeit mal was auszuprobieren, bzw. finde ich dann meistens nichts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich doch ziemlich stark mit Belichtungszeit, Kontrast usw. getrickst, eigentlich waren die Wolken eher Grau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch nen kleines Testbild als es mal nachts gewittert hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipps bezüglich der Bilder oder für Orte in Thüringen sind natürlich erwünscht


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

Besondere Orte braucht man nicht zu haben, die gibts überall. Man muss sie nur "sehen" . Okay, scheiß Überleitung zu zwei der Bilder die jetzt kommen (1+2, da bitte das "Besonders" streichen) ...


----------



## pixelflair (5. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also vom "normalen" Zuschauerplatz ist ein solches Ergebnis nicht zu erzielen?
> Bzw wäre die Cam + großes Tele nicht ins Stadion gekommen?


 

Cam wirste eher nicht reinkriegen (vor allem nicht in der DEL) aber vom Rang ist sowas auch teils möglich  wenn du ne Cam mit hast


Werd ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir reinknallen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Smoker (8. Dezember 2012)

Passend zur aktuellen Wetterlage, heute morgen aufgenommen


----------



## Aw3s0mE (8. Dezember 2012)

An Anlehnung an dieses Bild. Eines meiner ersten "Lichtbilder" mit der 600D.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Dezember 2012)

An Anlehnung an dieses Bild. Eines meiner ersten "Lichtbilder" mit der 600D.


Vorher vielleicht putzen? 

Perspektive ist mir zu mittig und uninteressant.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin, wir waren am WE mit der Firma im Mercedes-Benz Museum. Leider war die Zeit nur nur kurz bemessen (2h). Viel zu wenig für die ganzen schönen Autos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Scharf sind sie irgendwie alle nicht. 2-4 sind zudem vom Motiv her todlangweilig. Das Erste hat zwar vom Motiv her was, aber ist gleichzeitig das unschärfste aus der Serie... Bei solchen Objekten schließt man die Blende. ISO640 lässt mehr als genug Luft nach oben... Kommt runter vom Freistellungswahn, das kann jeder.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Dezember 2012)

Kalt war es


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2012)

Der Günnie haut wieder die 1A-Portraits raus 
1+3 sind mein Fav.
Gute Freistellung und knackscharf.
Mal hoffen das sich dein Model nicht die Beine verfroren hat.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Günnie haut wieder die 1A-Portraits raus
> 1+3 sind mein Fav.
> Gute Freistellung und knackscharf.
> Mal hoffen das sich dein Model nicht die Beine verfroren hat.



Die 2 ist aber die 1 nur andere Schnitt 

Ne, ihr gehts gut. Kaffee war auch lecker


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Eins ist bueno!


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Dezember 2012)

"Schnappschuss" aus dem Fenster! Ich mag es einfach, wenn es drinnen warm und draußen kalt ist! Außerdem hat man kein schlechtes Gewissen beim Zocken! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier in diesem Thread auch nochmal: Meine ersten Gehversuche mit der 600D. Hoffe es gefällt soweit. An den Bildern wurde keinerlei Korrektur vorgenommen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (12. Dezember 2012)

Eins noch^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hier in diesem Thread auch nochmal: Meine ersten Gehversuche mit der 600D. Hoffe es gefällt soweit. An den Bildern wurde keinerlei Korrektur vorgenommen^^


Sagen mir alle nicht sehr viel


----------



## target2804 (12. Dezember 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Sagen mir alle nicht sehr viel


 Was auch immer du mir damit sagen wolltest


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Was auch immer du mir damit sagen wolltest



Das mir deine geposteten Bilder nix sagen. Sozusagen gefallen sie mir nicht


----------



## target2804 (12. Dezember 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Das mir deine geposteten Bilder nix sagen. Sozusagen gefallen sie mir nicht


 Vielen Dank für dein tolles Feedback. Mir gefällt deine Ausdrucksweise nicht. Sind meine allerersten Fotos. Hätte mir evt. ein paar Tips erwartet, aber von Leuten wie dir kann man darauf ja nicht hoffen. 
Dass dir meine Bilder nichts sagen wird wohl daran liegen, dass du an dem Ort noch nicht gewesen bist.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein tolles Feedback. Mir gefällt deine Ausdrucksweise nicht. Sind meine allerersten Fotos. Hätte mir evt. ein paar Tips erwartet, aber von Leuten wie dir kann man darauf ja nicht hoffen.
> Dass dir meine Bilder nichts sagen wird wohl daran liegen, dass du an dem Ort noch nicht gewesen bist.



Bild 1: Ansich ok, hätte man aber mit etwas Bearbeitung sprich Tonwertkorrektur mehr rausholen können. So wirkt es etwas fad.

Bild 2-8: Kann ich garnix mit anfangen. Sieht für mich aus wie einfach reinfotografiert. Solltest du einen bestimmten Grund gehabt haben weshalb du dies festgehalten hast so wird dieser in den Bildern nicht übermittelt.

Bild 9: Würde mir wohl ein Ausschnitt der oberen rechten Ecke mit diesem Tisch besser gefallen. Die Bank unten links stört.

Bild 10: Der Baum rechts stört. Die Reben mittig und der Weg unten weg. 

Bei allen solltest du etwas an den Tonwerten schieben.

So nun etwas konstruktiver.

Zur Ausdrucksweise. Du hattest gehofft das die Bilder gefallen. Ich habe nur gesagt das sie mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## target2804 (12. Dezember 2012)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Bild 1: Ansich ok, hätte man aber mit etwas Bearbeitung sprich Tonwertkorrektur mehr rausholen können. So wirkt es etwas fad.
> 
> Bild 2-8: Kann ich garnix mit anfangen. Sieht für mich aus wie einfach reinfotografiert. Solltest du einen bestimmten Grund gehabt haben weshalb du dies festgehalten hast so wird dieser in den Bildern nicht übermittelt.
> 
> ...


gehofft dass sie dir gefallen habe ich nicht. ich dachte nur, dass man an das "gefällt mir nicht" einen grund anhägen kann, bzw einfach ein paar kleine tips auf lager hat. evt n paar kameraeinstellungen oder was weiß ich. wie gesagt, habe noch keine 50 Auslösungen mit der Kamera.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> gehofft dass sie dir gefallen habe ich nicht. ich dachte nur, dass man an das "gefällt mir nicht" einen grund anhägen kann, bzw einfach ein paar kleine tips auf lager hat. evt n paar kameraeinstellungen oder was weiß ich. wie gesagt, habe noch keine 50 Auslösungen mit der Kamera.



Naja. Nun hast du sie.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Dezember 2012)

@ nfsgame:
Das Du 3 von 4 Bildern "todlangweilig" findest, ist nicht so wichtig. Mir gefallen die Autos, sonst hätte ich nicht abgedrückt. Bei der Blendeneinstellung magst recht haben. Da mir nicht genügend zeit zur Verfügung stand habe ich die Kamera auf Automatik gelassen. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal, das ich lernfähig bin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2012)

Dräääääsden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier ein Bild von der  Frankfurter Skylin, ist leider nicht so gut geworden wie ich wollte :/  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Dezember 2012)

Tote Platte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überarbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich will auch mal wieder . 

Bild 2 ist die kommenden Tage in der Zeitung zu finden (für die, die hier aus der Ecke kommen  - ist allerdings nicht das erste), Bild 1 hat den Titel "Angepisster Thomas Greiss" .


----------



## Aw3s0mE (27. Dezember 2012)

Freihand am Potsdamer Platz in Berlin - ich werd das ganze nochmal mit Stativ machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (28. Dezember 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Freihand am Potsdamer Platz in Berlin - ich werd das ganze nochmal mit Stativ machen



Zu starke CA's die durch die Sättigung noch mehr hervorstechen.
Wie siehts mit den Exifs aus? Eventuell kann man anhand dieser noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben.

PS: Das Bild geht auch bestimmt kleiner, man braucht hier nicht alle 18 MegaPixel


----------



## Sixxer (29. Dezember 2012)

Geadankenspiele.


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2013)

Raketenstart 
Ein gesundes neues Jahr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2013)

Hier auch mal was von Silvester.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (2. Januar 2013)

Ein kleiner Feuerwerkswurm 
Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2013)

Silvester? Will ich auch mal. Habs aber recht schnell aufgegeben. Stand aufm Deich und bin fast runtergeflogen .


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

Vom Feuerwerk hab ich auch ganz viele Bilder gemacht. Leider kein Stativ und deshalb auch nur ein halbwegs brauchbares:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür hab ich mich heute Mittag mal mit meinem 50mm f/1,8 angefreundet. Das kam dabei raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (2. Januar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit den Exifs aus? Eventuell kann man anhand dieser noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben.


 Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich an die Exifs rankomme, gerne. Steh noch am Anfang der "DSLR Fotografie" 



target2804 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich mich heute Mittag mal mit meinem 50mm f/1,8 angefreundet.


Ich glaubs nich. Weißt du, was ich mir gestern bestellt habe? Das 50mm f/1,8. Hab auch die 600D mit dem 18-135mm, oh man 

Hier mein Silvesterbild - mit Stativ und verkleinert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Januar 2013)

Och, man, bei uns war total viel Wind, die meisten Bilder sind nichts geworden.. Man hat kaum die Wunderkerzen anbekommen..


----------



## dome001 (2. Januar 2013)

Night Fever  The very best of the Bee Gees vom 31.12.2012 ein etwas anderes Silvester 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Canon EOS 600D mit Canon EF 70-300mm/ 4,5-5,6/ DO IS USM Objektiv war sehr am Limit.


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nich. Weißt du, was ich mir gestern bestellt habe? Das 50mm f/1,8. Hab auch die 600D mit dem 18-135mm, oh man



für 100€ sind die bilder die es macht doch klasse oder?


----------



## nuol (2. Januar 2013)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich an die Exifs rankomme, gerne. Steh noch am Anfang der "DSLR Fotografie"


 Da "kommt" man nicht "ran". Die sind von Anfang an da, es sei denn, die werden durch Bildbearbeitung o.a. gelöscht.
Das hat allerdings immer der Nutzer in der Hand. Am Besten mal belesen.




			
				target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hab ich mich heute Mittag mal mit meinem 50mm f/1,8 angefreundet... für 100€ sind die bilder die es macht doch klasse oder?


Ich kenne das 1.8er. Deine Beispielbilder, mehr sind es nicht, sind völlig unscharf und schwammig. Auch hier könnte ich Tipps geben,
allerdings habt ihr wohl alle das Talent die Exifs zu schrotten...


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Da "kommt" man nicht "ran". Die sind von Anfang an da, es sei denn, die werden durch Bildbearbeitung o.a. gelöscht.
> Das hat allerdings immer der Nutzer in der Hand. Am Besten mal belesen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
du hast das talent mir mit deinem ersten beitrag den ich von dir lese unheimlich auf den geist zu gehen.
die bilder sind so wie sie von der kamera kommen. komisch, dass im dslr-forum die exifs funktionieren  wenn ich einen rechtsklick auf mein bild mache, seh ichs auch.
aber nochmals für dich, dass du nun auch tolle tips geben kannst:

beide bilder ja f/1,8, ISO100, Belichtungszeit 1/3200


Übrigens: mich interessiert es definitiv garnicht, ob dir meine bilder gefallen. gefallen müssen sie nur mir. ich weiß übrigens, dass das objektiv erst ab blende 2,8-4 so richtig knackscharf wird. habe auch vorher mal gelesen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn du Bilder für andere Online stellst, solltest du aber schon mit Kritik leben können und nicht plumpe Sprüche bringen wie "müssen nur mir gefallen". Nuol macht Bilder auf ganz anderem Niveau als du, nimm seine Tipps an, die bringen dich weiter! 

Seid nicht immer gleich eingeschnappt wenn jemand die Wahrheit über so manch Schnappschüsse hier sagt, zumal dies eigentlich ein Thread für ansehnliche Fotos sein sollte. Ich wäre echt mal für ein "Anfänger Fotograf" Thread


----------



## Placebo (2. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du Bilder für andere Online stellst, solltest du aber schon mit Kritik leben können und nicht plumpe Sprüche bringen wie "müssen nur mir gefallen". Nuol macht Bilder auf ganz anderem Niveau als du, nimm seine Tipps an, die bringen dich weiter!
> 
> Seid nicht immer gleich eingeschnappt wenn jemand die Wahrheit über so manch Schnappschüsse hier sagt, zumal dies eigentlich ein Thread für ansehnliche Fotos sein sollte. Ich wäre echt mal für ein "Anfänger Fotograf" Thread


 Definiere Anfänger  Ansonsten volle Zustimmung, auch wenn Noul es trotzdem netter hätte ausdrücken können...


----------



## nuol (3. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast das talent mir mit deinem ersten beitrag den ich von dir lese unheimlich auf den geist zu gehen.


Dann lies bitte auch Seiten weiter vorn, möglicherweise bestätigt sich dann dein erster Eindruck.



			
				target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder sind so wie sie von der kamera kommen. komisch, dass im dslr-forum die exifs funktionieren


Im DSLR treibst du auch dein Unwesen? Dem Forum hast du noch nicht beleidigt deinen Rücken gekehrt? Immerhin wird dort ein ganz anderer Ton an den Tag gelegt.



			
				target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> aber nochmals für dich, dass du nun auch tolle tips geben kannst:


Daran glaubst du jetzt nach deiner Vorstellung nicht ernsthaft dran.



			
				Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten volle Zustimmung, auch wenn Noul es trotzdem netter hätte ausdrücken können...


Stell dir einfach vor, hinter jedem Absatz wäre ein Smiley ... Und besser? 

Bevor es zu sehr OT wird:

Kungliga Slottet - Gamla Stan - Stockholm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du Bilder für andere Online stellst, solltest du aber schon mit Kritik leben können und nicht plumpe Sprüche bringen wie "müssen nur mir gefallen". Nuol macht Bilder auf ganz anderem Niveau als du, nimm seine Tipps an, die bringen dich weiter!
> 
> Seid nicht immer gleich eingeschnappt wenn jemand die Wahrheit über so manch Schnappschüsse hier sagt, zumal dies eigentlich ein Thread für ansehnliche Fotos sein sollte. Ich wäre echt mal für ein "Anfänger Fotograf" Thread



Es geht mir nicht um Kritik, mit dieser kann ich gut und gerne leben wenn gerechtfertigt und in angebrachtem Ton. 

Dass meine Fotos nicht 100% profitauglich sind weiß ich gut und gerne selbst, dennoch wäre meiner Meinung nach ein anderer Tonfall angebracht gewesen. 
Dass es jetzt an mir lag und ich den Text vollkommen fehlgedeutet habe, mag natürlich auch sein koennen. Allerdings kam es ja scheinbar nicht nur bei mir in falschem ton rüber.

Die Bilder habe ich hier übrigens gepostet, weil ich stolz drauf bin und diese auch mag, es sind immerhin noch die ersten 150 Auslöser an meiner Kamera. Abgesehen davon, dass es manchen wohl unscharf erscheinen mag finde ich gerade den Vogel mit dem einfallenden licht und dem Schatten in der rechten gesichtshälfte wirklich schoen als Motiv.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Definiere Anfänger  Ansonsten volle Zustimmung, auch wenn Noul es trotzdem netter hätte ausdrücken können...


 
Schau dir die ersten Seiten dieses Threads an und dann die letzten. Teilweise werden nur noch "Schnapschüsse" reingehauen, bzw "Objektivtests". Hinter den Bilder steckt kein Ausdruck, keine Seele, man scrollt einfach drüber. Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber sowas gehört mMn nicht hier hin. Erfahrene können wenigstens Begründen warum sie wie uns was gemacht haben (kein Schnapschuss eben) und stecken Zeit in Bildbearbeitung. Bei Anfängern ist schon das Hauptproblem überhaupt die Kamera richtig bedienen zu können, bzw zu wissen wie man bestimmte "Effekte" erreicht etc. Und dafür wäre ein neuer Thread sehr gut, dort könnten die Erfahrenen Vorschläge geben, bzw auf Fragen eingehen usw. Haben beide Seiten dann was davon  


Damit es nicht OT ist, hier ein Bild (weiß nicht ob ich es schonmal hochgeladen habe), leider habe ich keine DSLR mehr 
Ich hätte den Schwan gerne weiter hinter im Bild gehabt, aber er hat nunmal einen eigenen Willen


----------



## nuol (3. Januar 2013)

Ja, das Bild hast schon früher mal reingestellt (vielleicht sogar im Natur-Forum).
Ich finds sogar passend, dass der Schwan da vorn ist, keinesfalls störend


----------



## Hideout (3. Januar 2013)

RING RING, die DASA in Dortmund


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2013)

Winter-Wunderland Dresdner Elbufer  !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> [...] Und dafür wäre ein neuer Thread sehr gut, dort könnten die Erfahrenen Vorschläge geben, bzw auf Fragen eingehen usw. Haben beide Seiten dann was davon



Sorry für OT, aber ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Ich lade hier auch selten etwas hoch, weil ich einfach weiß, dass meine Photos einfach in allen Belangen bislang noch amateurhaft und verbesserungswürdig sind und neben den anderen Photos fast schon fehl am Platz wirken; denn nicht die Güte der Kamera bestimmt diejenige der Photos, sondern derjenige, der weiß, was er aus dem Gegebenen rausholen kann. Genau deshalb kann ich solch einer Idee nur beipflichten und wäre unendlich dankbar für einen derartigen Thread, in dem erfahrene alte Hasen den Einsteigern auch gerne mal schonungslos offenlegen, was alles verbesserungswürdig an den Photos wäre.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon, dass ich jetzt einfach mal einen Mod belästige, und ihn Frage, was er von der Idee hält? Dann findet das mal Ruhe hier


----------



## Daxelinho (3. Januar 2013)

Jo, gerne  Wäre mit dabei, finde zwar, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr soo der blutige Anfänger bin, aber auf dem Niveau von den Leuten hier bin ich noch lange nicht  Habe noch nicht einmal eine DSLR


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal einen Thread erstellt! also, ran an den Speck


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön, habe direkt mal was gepostet


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Geschossen mit einer Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ8 ohne Stativ mitten in Berlin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Dabei hat Totovo extra dafür einen Thread erstellt.


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Wofür? Ich finde das Bild sehr schön und denke das kann auch hier gepostet werden.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Es ist langweilig sagt mir absolut garnix und gib einem Berliner ne x-beliebige Kamera und er macht dir das gleiche Bild innerhalb von 1 1/2 Minuten.


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Aha... deine unscharfen und extrem spannenden Bilder sind da besser. 
Du fotografierst scheinbar immer das Gleiche und sagst mein Bild sei langweilig. 
Deine billig, gemachten Rennsportaufnahmen sind auch wirklich beeindruckend. 
Wobei ich zugeben muss ein, zwei Aufnahmen von dir gefallen mir.

Abschließend bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Leute wie du gehn mir tierisch auf die Nerven. 
Unfreundlich und auch noch absolut niveaulos was die Kritik angeht.
Nur weil du eine teure Kamera besitzt, sind deine Bilder nicht gleich Gold wert.

Selbes Equipment wie in dem Post vorher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn jemand - selbst wenn das Jenige vor allem im Amateur-Thread unterwegs ist - der Meinung ist, ein Bild sei sehr gut geworden, dann soll er/sie das hier auch posten dürfen. Sonst kann man diesen Thread gleich schließen. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man hier 99% aller Sport- und 80% aller Landschaftsphotos rauswerfen, aber das ist, wie gesagt, meine Meinung und die zählt nicht mehr oder weniger als die der anderen User. Ein bisschen Toleranz bitte. Außer wir editieren strikte Regeln in den Startpost, da wäre ich aber dagegen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand - selbst wenn das Jenige vor allem im Amateur-Thread unterwegs ist - der Meinung ist, ein Bild sei sehr gut geworden, dann soll er/sie das hier auch posten dürfen. Sonst kann man diesen Thread gleich schließen. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man hier 99% aller Sport- und 80% aller Landschaftsphotos rauswerfen, aber das ist, wie gesagt, meine Meinung und die zählt nicht mehr oder weniger als die der anderen User. Ein bisschen Toleranz bitte. Außer wir editieren strikte Regeln in den Startpost, da wäre ich aber dagegen.



Wen meinst du?



reisball schrieb:


> Aha... deine unscharfen und extrem spannenden Bilder sind da besser.
> Du fotografierst scheinbar immer das Gleiche und sagst mein Bild sei langweilig.
> Deine billig, gemachten Rennsportaufnahmen sind auch wirklich beeindruckend.
> Wobei ich zugeben muss ein, zwei Aufnahmen von dir gefallen mir.
> ...



Ich sage nur meine Meinung. Und dein in dem Post eingefügtes Bild finde ich einfach langweilig. 

Das letzte jetzt z.b. finde ich jedoch recht schick weil es einfach etwas viel interessantes zeigt. Was man nicht an jeder Ecke sieht. 

Die Unschärfe von analogen Fotos zu kritisieren....naja. Doch schon ein wenig vom digitalen Zeitalter verwöhnt?

Wenn für dich Portraits von unterschiedlichen Menschen immer das gleiche ist?! Und billige Rennsportaufnahmen? Wenn du schon kritisierst dann tu es doch bitte konstruktiv und nicht in dieser "Verletzter Stolz"-Art nur weil ich mal ein Bild von dir kritisiert habe. 

Es scheint mir fast so dass dein Ego solch eine Wut in dir ausgelöst hat und dich gleich dazu veranlasst hat all meine Beiträge hier zu durchforsten um einfach mal was negatives los zu werden.

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du hier keine Portraits oder Rennsportaufnahmen postest, weil es dir einfach nur zu öde und langweilig ist. So ein Zaun ist aber auch spannend.


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Konstrucktive Kritik, alle Beiträge durchforsten, verletzter Stolz..  sowas bringt mich zum Schmunzeln.
Komm lieber von deinem hohen Ross herunter, bevor du dir noch weh tust.
Vlt soltest du lieber den Umgang mit anderen Leuten, als deine Fertigkeiten an der Kamera, verbessern. 
Damit ist das Thema für mich durch, da mir deine Kommentare egal sind und ich solche Diskussionen leid bin.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

reisball schrieb:


> Damit ist das Thema für mich durch, da mir deine Kommentare egal sind und ich solche Diskussionen leid bin.



Vielleicht solltest du auch deinen Umgang verbessern?

Ich hab dir so ziemlich genau geschildert was mir an dem Bild nicht gefällt. Kann die Kritik leider nicht noch nach Rosen duften lassen. Ich gebe jedoch zu das mein erster Kommentar vielleicht etwas fehl am Platz war und ich hätte vielleicht direkt schreiben sollen was mir nicht passt.

Von dir kam aber nur etwas wie "deine billigen Fotos". Ich nehme Kritik sehr gern an. Ich kenne meine Schwächen und bin mit dem Großteil meiner Fotos nicht zufrieden und wenn ich etwas dazulernen kann, nur zu.


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich bin nicht der Richtige um Kritik zu äußern. Das liegt aber vorallem daran, dass ich aus dem Bauch heraus entscheide was mir gefällt und was nicht.
Ich mache auch fast ausschließlich Produktfotos und kenne mich mit teurerem Equipment als das Meinige nicht aus. 
Meine unangebrachte Kritik, sollte dir nur vor Augen führen wie du dich verhalten hast.
Btw. ich bin eher gut darin zu sagen, was mir an Fotos gefällt.


----------



## target2804 (5. Januar 2013)

Würde mich gerne mal einhaken:
Mir ging es auch darum, etwas dazuzulernen. Evt ein paar Tips zu Blende, Belichtung o.ä. zu bekommen. Doch das meiste, was man von den sogenannten Profis hier hört ist "Dein Motiv ist *******".
Finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gut.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Januar 2013)

Dafür gibt es doch mittlerweile den Amateur Thread.. ist ja auch gut, wenn man hier ein Bild hochlädt, welches man besonders schön oder gelungen findet, aber man sollte damit rechnen, dass es nicht so gut ankommt und die Leute das eben auch so schreiben (nichts gegen dich Günnie ). Dann sollte man auch nicht eingeschnappt sein 

PS: Ich will NIEMANDEN persönlich angreifen oder runtermachen, es ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## reisball (5. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich gerade meinen Post editieren. jetzt mache ich aber einen Neuen.
Hier noch ein Bspbild mit Iso 100, Lichteinstellung auf Tageslicht, 2s Selbstauslöser.

Dieses Bild war eines meiner Ersten. Da könnte man als Profi sicherlich viel kritisieren, aber ich denke mir einfach.
Licht und Kontrast sind super und der Focus liegt auf der Front, die sich schön absetzt.

Kritisieren dürft ihr sehr gerne, daher poste ich hier auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Januar 2013)

Naja, einen Zaun, dazu noch völlig schief zu fotografieren, finde ich auch nicht gerade sonderlich spannend. Immerhin ist es schön scharf geworden. Ich denke, dass man schon etwas Kritik abkönnen sollte, wenn man hier Bilder postet.

Mal etwas aus dem Archiv, Stadtparkralley Hamburg 2011:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Living_Fire (7. Januar 2013)

Hab das Foto zwar schon im Amateur thread hochgeladen aber es gefällt mir einach so gut, dass ich es hier auch noch einmal hochlade. 
Das Foto wurde im Raw modus geknippst und dann ein bisschen bearbeitet, was genau weiß ich nicht mehr.

Achja entstanden ist es in meinem Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie immer, Kritik ist erwünscht!


----------



## nuol (7. Januar 2013)

Living_Fire schrieb:


> Wie immer, Kritik ist erwünscht!



Macht die Bilder kleiner und lasst alle bitte die Exifs drin!
Wie sollen wir euch Tipps geben, wenn grundlegende Sachen zur Erörterung fehlen?

Nebenbei:
- 16MP nutzt das Bild nicht aus
- © gibt es in Deutschland nicht, hier nennt sich das Ganze Urheberrecht, daher ist es auf den Bildern wertlos und reine Platzverschwendung
- das Urheberrecht besteht auch wenn kein _Sign_, Logo oder sonstiges Schriebsel auf dem Bild ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2013)

Mir sind die Farben viel zu grell. Weniger ist mehr!


----------



## Living_Fire (8. Januar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Nebenbei:
> - 16MP nutzt das Bild nicht aus
> - © gibt es in Deutschland nicht, hier nennt sich das Ganze Urheberrecht, daher ist es auf den Bildern wertlos und reine Platzverschwendung
> - das Urheberrecht besteht auch wenn kein _Sign_, Logo oder sonstiges Schriebsel auf dem Bild ist



Na das sind doch mal Informationen!

Das © benutze ich eig. nur damit mir keiner meine Bilder klaut, oder wenigstens mehr Arbeit hat das © wegzumachen.

Was meinst du mit den 16MP ?

Das nächste mal stelle ich die Bilder kleiner rein...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Januar 2013)

Living_Fire schrieb:


> Na das sind doch mal Informationen!
> 
> Das © benutze ich eig. nur damit mir keiner meine Bilder klaut, oder wenigstens mehr Arbeit hat das © wegzumachen.
> 
> ...



Aufwand von ca. 1 Minute inklusive PS starten. 

Zur Not kann man es auch beschneiden.


----------



## Living_Fire (8. Januar 2013)

ok ok ihr habt mich überzeugt! Das war wohl mal wieder bloß ein Aberglaube von mir...








...ab jetzt pack ich den Text in die Mitte


----------



## totovo (8. Januar 2013)

Das wird daran nicht so viel ändern... Photoshop ist einfach zu mächtig!

Das einzige was hilft: Bilder so klein wie möglich halten!


----------



## Air50HE (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Januar 2013)

Mal ein bisschen in der Vergangenheit gekramt.

Eins meiner ersten Fotos mit einer DSLR. Glaube der 2. oder 3. Tag an dem ich sie hatte und irgendwie gefällt es mir heute noch immer.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2013)

@Günnie
Das Kaktus-Bild ist nicht mein Fall.
Die Farben sind mir zu giftig und... - naja, nicht mein Geschmack.

Das Strohballenbild ist ein typischer Günnie 
Sieht einfach  gut aus.

Hast du da noch die normale Variante (also Farbe) / wenn ja, könntest die mal bitte posten?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Januar 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Günnie
> Das Kaktus-Bild ist nicht mein Fall.
> Die Farben sind mir zu giftig und... - naja, nicht mein Geschmack.
> 
> ...



Haha. 

Der Kaktus ist nicht von mir. Wollte nur aufzeigen wie einfach sich dieses copyright zeug entfernen lässt. 

Wegen original schick ich dir mal pn oder so.


----------



## Air0r (9. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunde sind was Tolles!


----------



## Air0r (9. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch eins... Hat meine Freundin gemacht.


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=615628"/>
> Und noch eins... Hat meine Freundin gemacht.



Liegt es an meinen Augen oder ist das ganze Bild unscharf?


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Januar 2013)

Deine Augen sind ok.
Das ist halt die Gefahr dabei, wenn man mit Blende 1.2 fotografiert. der Fokus liegt auf dem Auge und der Rest verschwindet in Unschärfe. Abblenden hätte hier dem Bild gut getan.


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

Nix für Ungut, aber ich kauf' mir kein 1.2 um abzublenden...


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber ich kauf' mir kein 1.2 um abzublenden...



Musst dich halt dran gewöhnen dass du kein scharfes Bild bekommst, außer wenn du 2dimensionale Gegenstände ohne Tiefe fotografierst


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2013)

Also ICH finde die Tiefenschärfe liegt ja eigentlich an ner ordentlichen Stelle. Eben genau auf dem rechten Auge. Es ist also technisch nicht verunglückt. Man kann es eben nur mögen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

Ein Bild mit schönem Bokeh ist also dann Unscharf? 
M.M.n. müssen nur die Augen scharf sein.


----------



## nuol (10. Januar 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> M.M.n. müssen nur die Augen scharf sein.


 Ja Thomas, aber selbst die sind nicht wirklich scharf wenn du ehrlich bist 
Zudem sieht es ziemllich rauschig aus, was ich mir bei ISO200 nicht vorstellen kann.
War das Bild eventuell zu dunkel und du hast später via RAW-Konverter die Helligkeit künstlich hochgeschraubt?


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist ca. 2 Blenden hochgezogen.
Das linke Auge liegt im Fokus, aber bei 1/80 kann es auch schon ein wenig verwackelt sein.


----------



## nuol (10. Januar 2013)

Um den Fokus gings mir auch gar nicht, das passt.
Vielmehr um die Bildqualität. Wenn man das so anschaut glaub man gar nicht, daß da ca. 4000€ hinter stecken.
Denn das konte mein Kompakte auch und die hat 1/20 gekostet


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

*hust* hell bei der kompakten mal 2 Blenden auf. Das Bild ist zudem natürlich leicht komprimiert und bei starkem Aufhellen/(oder hohem ISO)/leichtem wackeln geht schärfe flöten. Aber zeig mir mal ein Bild von deiner Kompakten mit so 'nem Bokeh... 

Wenn du technisch interessiert bist...
abgesehen von dem purple fringing was sich bei 1.2 nicht vermeiden lässt, finde ich dieses bild zeigt gut die vorteile von objektiv und cam.
SERVO AF, und direkt gegen die sonne (knapp überm bildrand). dazu n 100% crop.

gruß air


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> *hust* hell bei der kompakten mal 2 Blenden auf. Das Bild ist zudem natürlich leicht komprimiert und bei starkem Aufhellen/(oder hohem ISO)/leichtem wackeln geht schärfe flöten. Aber zeig mir mal ein Bild von deiner Kompakten mit so 'nem Bokeh...
> 
> Wenn du technisch interessiert bist...
> abgesehen von dem purple fringing was sich bei 1.2 nicht vermeiden lässt, finde ich dieses bild zeigt gut die vorteile von objektiv und cam.
> ...


 

Meld ich mich auch mal zu wort....

zum "dunklen" bild von oben.... WIESO zur hölle machst du ein foto dann mit iso200?^^ und musst es 2 blenden hochziehen und auf ALLEN deinen Bildern suche ich irgendwie ein wenig die Schärfe und auch dein Crop zeigt für mich keinen wirklichen Schärfepunkt und die Hundebilder im allgemeinen... Ja als Schnappschuss, aber mehr auch nicht!  (und ich weiß wovon ich rede xD mehr als du wahrscheinlich)

bevor es heißt ich spame noch ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Meld ich mich auch mal zu wort....
> 
> zum "dunklen" bild von oben.... WIESO zur hölle machst du ein foto dann mit iso200?^^ und musst es 2 blenden hochziehen und auf ALLEN deinen Bildern suche ich irgendwie ein wenig die Schärfe und auch dein Crop zeigt für mich keinen wirklichen Schärfepunkt und die Hundebilder im allgemeinen... Ja als Schnappschuss, aber mehr auch nicht!  (und ich weiß wovon ich rede xD mehr als du wahrscheinlich)
> 
> ...


 
- Ich hab das zweite Hundebild nicht gemacht.
- Das war ein Schnappschuss, ja, aber ein gut getroffener wie ich finde, sonst würde ich ihn nicht zeigen.
- Das ist ein 100% Crop von einem 23MP Bild bei Blende 1.2 - die Schärfe sitzt, die schärfe ist da, und für die Krasse gegenlichtsituation finde ich das kontrastarme Fell alles andere als unscharf.
- Bei einem Objektiv das an der Naheinstellgrenze grade mal einen Bereich von 8mm, oder auf 5m einen Bereich von 24cm scharf abbildet kann man kaum meckern, wenn nicht der ganze Hund scharf ist...
(Auf das "ich weiß wovon ich rede" geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein)


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> - Ich hab das zweite Hundebild nicht gemacht.
> - Das war ein Schnappschuss, ja, aber ein gut getroffener wie ich finde, sonst würde ich ihn nicht zeigen.
> - Das ist ein 100% Crop von einem 23MP Bild bei Blende 1.2 - die Schärfe sitzt, die schärfe ist da, und für die Krasse gegenlichtsituation finde ich das kontrastarme Fell alles andere als unscharf.
> - Bei einem Objektiv das an der Naheinstellgrenze grade mal einen Bereich von 8mm, oder auf 5m einen Bereich von 24cm scharf abbildet kann man kaum meckern, wenn nicht der ganze Hund scharf ist...
> (Auf das "ich weiß wovon ich rede" geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein)


 
das war auf hundefotografie bezogen, weil damit hatte dein bild nicht viel gemeinsam und für nen schnappschuss brauch ich keine 1,2er Blende. (ach ich könnte jetzt ausholen... aber gut... xD den dof rechner kannste wohl auch nicht bedienen scheinbar  
denn dein 1,2L hat 95cm naheinstellgrenze was bei blende 1,2  ein schärfe bereich von 1,12cm macht (und nix mit 8mm...) und bei 5m sinds auch mal 34cm.. (was ich für ja doch schon recht viel halte... ^^)


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2013)

Boah... Könnt ihr den Kindergarten vielleicht auf PMs verschieben


----------



## Air0r (10. Januar 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> das war auf hundefotografie bezogen, weil damit hatte dein bild nicht viel gemeinsam und für nen schnappschuss brauch ich keine 1,2er Blende. (ach ich könnte jetzt ausholen... aber gut... xD den dof rechner kannste wohl auch nicht bedienen scheinbar
> denn dein 1,2L hat 95cm naheinstellgrenze was bei blende 1,2  ein schärfe bereich von 1,12cm macht (und nix mit 8mm...) und bei 5m sinds auch mal 34cm.. (was ich für ja doch schon recht viel halte... ^^)


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1 war ausdrücklich ein Schnappschuss und Bild 2 ein Demonstrationsbild.
Totschlagargumente wie "zum meine Kinder in die Schule fahren brauche ich kein 500PS Auto" sind hier auch unangebracht.


----------



## totovo (10. Januar 2013)

> Bild 1 war ausdrücklich ein Schnappschuss und Bild 2 ein Demonstrationsbild.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht genau dafür einen eigenen Thread hätten...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Januar 2013)

Anbei mal ein paar neue Bilders von mir.

Einmal die Gehry-Häuser im Medienhafen Düsseldorf; die beiden anderen Bilder sind vom Weltkulturerbe Zeche Zollverein in Essen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Januar 2013)

Ist wieder kälter geworden.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn mit Bild 2 passiert? Das sieht total körnig aus, wie auf mattem Fotopapier 

Bild 2 sieht auch irgendwie sehr seltsam aus. Total unnatürlich. Hast du da bei beiden irgendwelche Kunstfilter drüber gehauen???

Alle 3 sehen echt Spitze/Interessant aus, aber die ersten 2 gefallen mir aus den genannten Gründen dann bei genauerm hinsehen irgendwie garnicht. Sieht irgendwie seltsam/ungewohnt aus.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Januar 2013)

Dummytext


----------



## Taitan (15. Januar 2013)

Vodka Orange und eine unlösbare Aufgabe für alle Männer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Januar 2013)

Taitan schrieb:


> Vodka Orange und eine unlösbare Aufgabe für alle Männer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was genau ist jetzt die unlösbare Aufgabe?


----------



## nuol (16. Januar 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Und was genau ist jetzt die unlösbare Aufgabe?


 "Mit ähnlichen Farben waschen"
Gelb, Blau, Lila, Grün,...na was denn nun?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Januar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> "Mit ähnlichen Farben waschen"
> Gelb, Blau, Lila, Grün,...na was denn nun?


 
Ok für manche ist das folgende jetzt kompliziert. Im Fachjargon wird dies "Buntwäsche" genannt.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2013)

Es wart ein "Witz" 

Also einer so Marke: "Schenkelklop, 5 Mark für die schlechte Wortspielkasse"


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. Januar 2013)

Taitan schrieb:


> Vodka Orange und eine unlösbare Aufgabe für alle Männer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





seriöse Unternehmen haben das Problem erkannt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (16. Januar 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ok für manche ist das folgende jetzt kompliziert. Im Fachjargon wird dies "Buntwäsche" genannt.


Du bist aber auch ein Genie.
Da gibts ja sogar Waschmittel zu, Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Januar 2013)

Das war ja ekelig kalt heute am Hafen, mochte kaum die Hände aus der Tasche nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Heute mal wieder nicht auf nem Sportplatz oder einer Halle unterwegs gewesen, sondern vor einer Bühne . Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich immer noch nen ganz schön ruhiges Händchen habe  (letzten drei Bilder)... Hoffe, es gefällt .


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein.. Katzenshooting 
War gar nicht so einfach weil der kleine Kerl immer in Bewegung war und nur etwas Kunstlicht vorhanden.


----------



## Azzkirk (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich bereits soviele schöne Fotos hier gesehen, dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe auch ein paar zu zeigen. Es sind sowohl neuere (aus digitalem Zeitalter) als auch ältere (analoge) mit dabei. Hoffe sie gefallen ...

Edit: Habe die Bilder vielleicht in den falschen Thread gepostet, sollten sie eher in den Amateur Thread?


----------



## totovo (26. Januar 2013)

HAAAAAAALT STOP!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Anbei mal zwei Bilder vom Tagebau Garzweiler.
Kommentare und Kritik erwünscht....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2013)

Ich würde beim ersten Bild oben den Bereich abschneiden, so dass man keine Gebäude usw nur teilweise drauf hat. Das stört einfach nur und lenkt ab.

Beim zweiten Bild das Gleiche, nur eben unten. Das gibt dann auch einfach ne interessantere Sicht, weil man nicht weiß, ob das jetzt ne Luftaufnahme ist, oder was 

Auf jeden Fall aber zwei sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Air0r (28. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich würde beim ersten Bild oben den Bereich abschneiden, so dass man keine Gebäude usw nur teilweise drauf hat. Das stört einfach nur und lenkt ab.
> 
> Beim zweiten Bild das Gleiche, nur eben unten. Das gibt dann auch einfach ne interessantere Sicht, weil man nicht weiß, ob das jetzt ne Luftaufnahme ist, oder was
> 
> Auf jeden Fall aber zwei sehr schöne Bilder


 
Ich würde beim ersten unten was abschneiden und das zweite nur graderichten...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2013)

Von mir gibts auch wieder was. Gestern auf zwei kleinen Gigs von befreundeten Musikern gewesen. Allerdings fluche ich normalerweise selten über Licht, aber das war an beiden Locations die Grotte schlechthin ... Einmal warens Funzeln und am anderen Ort rein farbige Bühnenbeleuchtung in pink und grün... Daher wurden die halt S/W ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

das mittlere und rechte Schaaf sind high, und das linke ist auf Ecstasy

wirklich tolle Bilder, aber das mit den Schafen ist mal richtig geil


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Kunden mal still halten würden, dann würd ich se ja auch alle drauf bekommen. 
Die kleinste jüngste bekommt ihre Extrawurst. Babsi, typisch! 
Und die ganze Bande zum Schluss.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Bei Minecraft gucken einen die Schafe auch immer so an wie bei Bild 2 

Wirklich sehr tolle Bilder
das sieht so ulkig aus


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2013)

Danke. 
Schon mal nen Wilden Hasen gesehen? Nee? Ich och nich, aber die gibts! 
Der Fuchs rennt da och irgendwo rum...


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Doch, wilde Hasen seh ich ganz oft, wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre 

btw. mit welcher Kamera haste die Bilder gemacht und mit welchen Settings?


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Sehe selbst jeden Mittag nach der Arbeit einen großen turmfalken auf einer Weinrebe sitzen, leider hatte ich noch nicht die Kamera dabei bzw denke meistens erst daran wenn ich dran vorbei fahre...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2013)

Warum nicht. 
Ist ne Sony Alpha 100. F/5.6 1/800 Sek.



target2804 schrieb:


> Sehe selbst jeden Mittag nach der Arbeit einen  großen turmfalken auf einer Weinrebe sitzen, leider hatte ich noch  nicht die Kamera dabei bzw denke meistens erst daran wenn ich dran  vorbei fahre...


 
Kennst dich aus mit Greifvögeln? Evt. weißt du was das für einer war der in meinem Garten was geschnappt hat? Sehe öfters mal nen Milan übern Garten, der isses nich, oder?


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2013)

Bin kein mega Experte, hab nur damals im Bio LK ab und an was damit zu tun gehabt.
Ein Rotmilan könnte es schon sein, andere gibts ja in Deutschland eigentlich nicht. Auch ein Mäusebussard wäre denkbar, wobei der aber mit einer Spannweite von fast 1m eigentlich zu groß sein sollte für den Abrduck auf deinem Foto.
Problem ist, dass beide aus der Habichtgattung kommen und sich doch sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2013)

Meine Omi sagt: Mäusebussard und Milan sind bei uns zuhause bzw. Jagen.  (Merkmal des Milans ist der komische Schwanz)


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2013)

Einige Gegenlichtaufnahmen vom Balkon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2013)

Planespotting ist doch echt das perfekte Umfeld für dein neues Kanonenrohr 

Bilder gefallen mir - aber irgendwie sind sie zu komisch komprimiert...
Bei mir auf dem Moni flocken die Bilder teilweise aus


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2013)

Was verstehst Du denn unter ausflocken? Komprimiert wurden die Bilder ganz normal mit Capture NX2. 
Vielleicht mache ich ja auch einfach irgendeinen Fehler in der Bearbeitung. Aber eigentlich war es nur der Weg, den ich immer gehe. Die Bilder sind aber leider nicht 100% scharf und an einigen Stellen rauscht es auch leicht. Ich habe versucht, es etwas zu reduzieren.

Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst Du mir ja mal Deine E-Mail per PN zukommen lassen. Ich schicke Dir denn gerne eine RAW-Datei, an der Du dich versuchen kannst.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2013)

OK - liegt NICHT an dir Opi 
Liegt an der Forensoftware.
Die Bilder zum direkten betrachten sehen komisch aus - die Links sind erste Sahne


----------



## -angeldust- (15. Februar 2013)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wenn die Kunden mal still halten würden, dann würd ich se ja auch alle drauf bekommen.
> Die kleinste jüngste bekommt ihre Extrawurst. Babsi, typisch!
> Und die ganze Bande zum Schluss.



Klasse! Meine Fresse iwie höre ich nur noch Schafe hier, Schafe da.... Was is auf einmal nur los?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Klasse! Meine Fresse iwie höre ich nur noch Schafe hier, Schafe da.... Was is auf einmal nur los?


 
Mäh!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Februar 2013)

Kleiner Jahresrückblick 2012.

Wer die Mucke nicht mag, schaltet sie auf Stumm. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdeIT-9TCA


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Mensch die Bilder sind sooo knacke scharf..magst du mir nichtmal ein schönes Dualscreen (3840x1080) Panorama machen? ;D 

Damits nicht ot wird:


----------



## joraku (17. Februar 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wer die Mucke nicht mag, schaltet sie auf Stumm.



Wie heißt das Musikstück? 

Super Bilder sind da ja letztes Jahr entstanden!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Februar 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Musikstück?


Brendan Perry - Wintersun


----------



## totovo (18. Februar 2013)

the two at the beach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab vor ner Woche mal einen kleinen Ausflug über die Elbe gemacht. Viel bei rumgekommen ist nicht, aber ein paar schöne Schüsse haben es doch durch die Selektion geschafft.

Die Bilder sind auf der neustädtischen Seite der Elbe in Dresden entstanden. Genutzt wurde eine Canon EOS 600D mit einem Canon f/2.8 STM Pancake. Meistens ISO 100 und Blende f/7.1 bis f/11. 

Allesamt kein Photoshop, nur Rawprocessing in Lightroom. Feedback natürlich gerne gehört  Eigentlich filme ich eher, als dass ich fotografiere, aber abundzu packt es mich dann doch.

btw: toller Thread hier

Gruß
EvilMonk


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2013)

Motorsport.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2013)

Echt gute Szenen, sehen alle nur etwa matschig aus...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2013)

Mag a) an der Verkleinerung liegen und b) an der Tatsache, dass es immer noch geschneit hat wie bekloppt . Allerdings sind 1, 2 und 4 in voller Auflösung schön scharf, beim dritten hat es leicht den Autofokus verhauen, aber ich finde das Bild trotzdem gelungen . Durch den Schnee war das Licht allerdings ekelhaft. Jetzt genug der Ausreden . 
Nochmal eins mit 100%-Crop dazu. Matschig find ich das nun nicht . Höchstens minimal beeinflusst dadurch, dass es Mitzieher sind .

Edit: Und weil es sich so gehört noch eins vom Siegerfahrzeug in Aktion .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2013)

Okay ich Schau es mir grade auf dem Mac an. Ihr sieht es nicht ganz so schlimm aus. Sah am IPad schlimmer aus. 

Jetzt find ich nur noch 2 und 3 so extrem, besonders aber die 3

Die anderen sehen auch scharf aus. Da find ich 1 aber nur wirklich gelungen. Konnte am 'besseren' Weißabgleich liegen.


----------



## Air0r (26. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder n Auto.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2013)

Kleine Kritikpunkte  

 1: auto ist mir insgesamt zu dunkel. Mit was hast du beleuchtet? Taschenlampe? Die Felge ist mMn perfekt ausgeleuchtet  
3. das, in Fahrtrichtung, rechte Tagfahrlicht ist etwas überblendend. Ich weis, dass das von Audi aus bereits so ist, aber da kann man ja nachhelfen. 
1/2. man sieht ein "hilfslicht" im Auto gespiegelt. 

Kennzeichen wir sicher noch überarbeitet? 

Ansonsten ist der A7 ein tolles Auto!


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2013)

Kommt noch besser wenn man das Kennzeichen für die Fotosession abmacht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Februar 2013)

Autobilder? Da hab ich auch noch ein paar in petto 

Equipment waren eine Sony Alpha SLT-A57 mit Tamron 70-300 f/4-5.6 USD, Hähnel Triad 60 Lite Stativ, Kabelfernauslöser, kein Blitz
bearbeitet mit Lightroom und teilweise Photoshop (nachgeschärft, Belichtungskorrektur, Zuschnitt, Vignettierung, Mitteltonkontrastanhebung, beim letzten Bild Farbkorrektur am Lack um die Originalfarbe zu erhalten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (27. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, irgendwie sehen die Vorschaubilder schon arg dunkel aus (unabhängig von der Vignette).
Ein nachträglicher Blick ins Histogramm gibt dann meiner Vermutung recht.
Allerdings gefällt mir (bis auf Bild 1 und Bild 5) der Bildaufbau nicht wirklich.
Korrigiert man bei 1 und 5 die Tonwerte, gefallen mir diese beiden Bilder an sich gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2013)

Echt tolle Bilder! 
Ohne Nummernschilder schauts noch besser aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Februar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Hmmm, irgendwie sehen die Vorschaubilder schon arg dunkel aus (unabhängig von der Vignette).
> Ein nachträglicher Blick ins Histogramm gibt dann meiner Vermutung recht.
> Allerdings gefällt mir (bis auf Bild 1 und Bild 5) der Bildaufbau nicht wirklich.
> Korrigiert man bei 1 und 5 die Tonwerte, gefallen mir diese beiden Bilder an sich gut.



Ja, die Helligkeit war ein großes Problem...es war Ende Dezember und da war die Sonne bei dem Shooting leider schon fast untergegangen...es war auch eher ein spontanes Shooting.
Was den Bildaufbau angeht würde ich da mittlerweile auch einige Sachen anders machen, ich hatte in dem Moment meine Kamera erst ein paar Tage und mich noch fast garnicht mit der Thematik der Bildkomposition beschäftigt.
Im Sommer gibts dann mal bessere Bilder 



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Echt tolle Bilder!
> Ohne Nummernschilder schauts noch besser aus.


 
Danke


----------



## hitzestau (1. März 2013)

Hier könnte James Cameron problemlos seinen nächsten Film drehen...

(Alle Bilder sind mit Lightroom 4.3. nachbearbeitet: Farbe, Schärfe, Ausschnitt, Kontrast)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon EOS 60D
Objektiv: EF-S 18-135 3.5-5.6 IS
Zeit: 1/40 sec
Blende: 5.0
ISO: 200
Brennweite: 57 mm
Bildqualität: 5184x3456




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon EOS 60D
Objektiv: EF-S 18-135 3.5-5.6 IS
Zeit: 1/50 sec
Blende: 5.6
ISO: 100
Brennweite: 69 mm
Bildqualität: 5184x3456




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon 1 V2
Objektiv: 1 NIKKOR VR 10–30 1:3,5–5,6
Zeit: 1/25 sec
Blende: 6.3
ISO: 200
Brennweite: 21.1 mm
Bildqualität: 4608x3072



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon 1 V2
Objektiv: 1 NIKKOR VR 30–110 1:3,8–5,6
Zeit: 1/60 sec
Blende: 5.6
ISO: 200
Brennweite: 110 mm
Bildqualität: 4608x3072




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon EOS 60D
Objektiv: EF-S 18-135 3.5-5.6 IS
Zeit: 1/640 sec
Blende: 5.0
ISO: 100
Brennweite: 18 mm
Bildqualität: 5184x3456


----------



## nuol (1. März 2013)

Schau mal hier


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. März 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Schau mal hier


 
Naja ich finde das dritte und das fünfte bspw schon ziemlich gut. Wobei das fünfte mehr Farbintensität vertragen könnte.


----------



## taks (3. März 2013)

Feuer ist schon was schönes 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cuby (6. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Silvester? Will ich auch mal. Habs aber recht schnell aufgegeben. Stand aufm Deich und bin fast runtergeflogen .



Ich hatte es diese Jahr auch versucht, aber alle unscharf und dann war die böllerei vorbei :-/

Sag mal macht du mit dem Objektiv Kraftsport ??



totovo schrieb:


> Dresden Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooow  goile Dresden  skyline  



Seba1973 schrieb:


> noch ein Letztes:
> 
> ISO200-18mm-f11-3'' (Kompression is schon schlimm, leidet die Quali schwer drunter)
> 
> ...




  ich versteh dich ned, iss doch super  

Super


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2013)

Jetzt Spammst du schon zum sechsten Mal HINTEREINANDER rum... Unfassbar... Kann hier mal ein Mod den Hammer schwingen?!

+Alibibild...


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. März 2013)

Ein wenig Hafen am Abend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (7. März 2013)

Bild 4 sieht ja richtig schick aus  ...die leichte Rauchfahne, der Stern... 

Im Vergleich zu Bild 2 auch schön zu sehen wie sich mit der längeren Belichtungszeit die Lichtstimmung ändert.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. März 2013)

@Schmidde: Danke 

Gleiche Ecke, etwas früher am Abend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2013)

Zu viel Licht wo man es nicht gebrauchen kann, zu wenig wo es nötig gewesen wäre... Manchmal kann man Adobe dann doch mal loben was da noch geht...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. März 2013)

Ahhh ist sie hübsch...


----------



## MrRazer (10. März 2013)

War zwar schwer von außen in den Käfig zu fotographieren aber das ist dabei rausgekommen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. März 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> War zwar schwer von außen in den Käfig zu fotographieren aber das ist dabei rausgekommen


 
Zum Glück hast du keine Phase One. 

Ich persönlich hätte es nicht hochgeladen. Weil es nicht wirklich eine Stelle gibt die ich als scharf definieren würde.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2013)

Hi!

Ich war gestern nochmal im LaPaDu in Duisburg....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. März 2013)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich war gestern nochmal im LaPaDu in Duisburg....


1 und 3 find ich ziemlich gut.

3 ist insgesamt mein Favorit.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. März 2013)

So. Nochmal Nachschlag. 

Nun halt ich mich wieder etwas zurück


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2013)

Ich will auch mal wieder

Mehr HIER


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. März 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder
> 
> Mehr HIER



1: Finde ich interessant mit den Lichtern. Die Farbtemperatur sagt mir aber nicht so zu und ein direkter Blick wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
2: Brennweite ist zu weit. Dadurch wirkt ihre Stirn seltsam. Portraits würde ich versuchen auf 50mm KB zu kommen.
3: Soweit eigentlich hübsch. Hier hätte ich mir aber auch wieder eher einen direkteren Blick oder etwas völlig entspanntes (komplett liegend) gewünscht.
4: Finger leider angeschnitten und sie schaut leider wieder weg. Den Kopf auf ihre rechte Schulter gelehnt mit Blick in die Kamera fände ich besser.

Insgesamt aber schicke Bilder von einem hübschen Mädel.


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2013)

Günnie:
Wie kommt die extrem glatte Gesichtshaut bei deinem Model?
Makeup oder PS?

Im Gegensatz zu Nichtrauchers Model wirkt deines nach MEINEM Geschmack im Gesicht zu glatt gebügelt.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. März 2013)

Eher wohl make up und die Haut selbst. Hab so gut wie nix an der Haut selbst gemacht.


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2013)

Sieht schon etwas überschminkt aus, wirkt sehr unnatürlich man erkennt ja kaum noch Konturen und Gesichtsausdruck auch Fehlanzeige außer vielleicht bei IMG_8856 aber da geht vollkommen die Nase verloren


----------



## nuol (14. März 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum alle immer auf natürliche Schönheit, reine Haut, und/oder etwas Schminke rummeckern.
Da wirkt für mich nichts übertrieben bearbeitet, weder in natura noch in PS/LR.
(Obwohl mir gerade bei den letzten beiden Günnie-Bildern Pose und Bildaufbau nicht soo gefallen)


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2013)

Weil alle eine eigene Meinung haben und jeder was anderes schön findet. Wenn du schreibst das "alle" "rummeckern", wird es wohl die Mehrheit sein die es halt unnatürlich findet. Und gegen etwas Schminke oder Bearbeitung sei nichts gesagt, aber viel hilft nicht immer viel. 
Was ist gegen natürliche Schönheit einzuwenden?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. März 2013)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich kaum etwas an der Haut gemacht. Das vielleicht Konturen verloren gehen liegt an der Helligkeit was wiederum daran liegt weil ich es so mag. 

Aber solche Diskussionen hatte ich hier ja bereits nur hab ich keinen Bock drauf jedesmal ein vorher Bild daneben zu legen.

Edit: Auch wenn ich mich hier eigentlich nicht rechtfertigen muss.

Für die Nörgler...

Mal ein Vergleich der Original Haut und der bearbeiteten Haut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. März 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> 1: Finde ich interessant mit den Lichtern. Die Farbtemperatur sagt mir aber nicht so zu und ein direkter Blick wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
> 2: Brennweite ist zu weit. Dadurch wirkt ihre Stirn seltsam. Portraits würde ich versuchen auf 50mm KB zu kommen.
> 3: Soweit eigentlich hübsch. Hier hätte ich mir aber auch wieder eher einen direkteren Blick oder etwas völlig entspanntes (komplett liegend) gewünscht.
> 4: Finger leider angeschnitten und sie schaut leider wieder weg. Den Kopf auf ihre rechte Schulter gelehnt mit Blick in die Kamera fände ich besser.
> ...


 
Danke!
1: ist mir nicht so stark aufgefallen. die ganze Serie ist leicht grünstichig, fällt mir jetzt aber erst auf
3:komplett liegend? etwa SO?
allg sie schaut nicht gern direkt in die Kamera...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. März 2013)

Liegend schaut auch ganz gut. Die lichtstimmung ist schön. Kritikpunkt bei dem ist aber ihre Schulter. Zu dominant. 

Recht weitwinklig fotografiert?


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2013)

Austeilen könnt ihr gut, aber wehe man kritisiert eines eurer Werke dann ist man gleich ein Nörgler. Wer sagte hier noch gleich "Wenn euch die Antwort nicht passt, stellt eure Bilder nicht rein."? noul wars glaub ich. 
Stimmt du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen und machst es trotzdem, weil?
Habe nicht gesagt du machst schlechte Bilder, nur gefallen müssen sie mir ja nicht. Das meine ich auch nicht böse aber finde so ein Verhalten nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. März 2013)

Du hast aber gesagt es wäre übertrieben bearbeitet und die Haut glatt gebügelt obwohl ich bereits zuvor gesagt das ich eben kaum etwas an der Haut gemacht habe und nen Pickel entfernen ist doch legitim oder? Und ganz allein darum ging es mir. Und aus diesem Grund habe ich mich gerechtfertigt. 
Es gibt halt einfach Mädels die eine recht gleichmäßige und reine Haut haben. 

Es tut mir ja schon fast etwas leid.


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2013)

Nee, das mit dem glatt gebügelt hatte ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht es wäre übertrieben bearbeitet, das ist es nicht. Sorry falls es so rüber kam. Habe geschrieben es sieht zu stark geschminkt aus, bzw das nur noch wenig Kontur zu sehen ist, du hast ja bereits gesagt das es eher durch die Helligkeit kommt. Ich mag es halt etwas natürlicher, habe gedacht etwas Kritik macht doch nichts aus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. März 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Liegend schaut auch ganz gut. Die lichtstimmung ist schön. Kritikpunkt bei dem ist aber ihre Schulter. Zu dominant.
> 
> Recht weitwinklig fotografiert?


 
Bild 3: 32mm (24-70L) 
das verlinkte: 38mm (24-70L)
alle auf APS-C Sensor


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (18. März 2013)

The beautiful white.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2013)

zweite Reihe aus diesem Jahr

mehr HIER


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2013)

totovo:
Bleib mir nur mit Schnee weg - ich hab mittlerweile genug von dem weißen Zeugs.
Zum Bild: Schöne Komposition 

@nichtraucher:
Bei Bild 3 stören (mich) die Graffiti auf der Steinbank.
Bild 2 ist mein Fav. Vlt ein klein wenig runter von der Perspektive 
Bei Bild 1 fänd ichs schöner wenn der Hintergrund noch ne Spur verschwommener wäre.
Aber wenn du schon bei f2 bist wär das schlecht möglich.

Ist das deine Freundin? Wenn Ja: sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:
> Bei Bild 3 stören (mich) die Graffiti auf der Steinbank.
> Bild 2 ist mein Fav. Vlt ein klein wenig runter von der Perspektive
> Bei Bild 1 fänd ichs schöner wenn der Hintergrund noch ne Spur verschwommener wäre.
> ...


 
Das ist keine Bank. Das ist eine kleine Brücke. 
Aber ja das Graffiti ist unschön...
Das Geländer im HG nervte mich auch, habs nicht vernünftig rausbekommen...
F1,8 wäre noch möglich gewesen, aber das macht leider nicht viel aus und das 50/1,8 hat auch nicht das schönste Bokeh.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2013)

Beim Ersten stört mich der Schattenwurf auf der rechten Gesichtshälfte, beim Zweiten liegt der Fokus in den Haaren. Das Gesicht ist nicht ganz scharf (der Eindruck wird durch die minimale Unterbelichtung des Gesichts noch verstärkt). 
Interessant finde ich ja auch, dass du mich vor knapp nem Jahr noch wegen meines 50/1.8 nieder gemacht hast und es jetzt selber nutzt ...



> G. J. · Mit [.] befreundet
> dein Body kann noch su gut sein. Mit den Krüppeln _[Zu sehen: 40D mit 50/1.8]_ da vorne dran wird es nicht besser...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim Ersten stört mich der Schattenwurf auf der rechten Gesichtshälfte, beim Zweiten liegt der Fokus in den Haaren. Das Gesicht ist nicht ganz scharf (der Eindruck wird durch die minimale Unterbelichtung des Gesichts noch verstärkt).
> Interessant finde ich ja auch, dass du mich vor knapp nem Jahr noch wegen meines 50/1.8 nieder gemacht hast und es jetzt selber nutzt ...



Habs auch schon min 3Jahre. Zum Filmen ist es auf Grund der großen Blendenöffnung ganz gut zu gebrauchen. 
Und atm die einzige (funktionierende) Linse im Haus ist. 17-85 hat ein weg und das 24-70 tourt durch Südafrika.


----------



## ravenhearth (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Fotos aus der letzten Zeit, aufgenommen mit einer Samsung WB100. Darunter: Der Jupiter und seine vier größten Monde.


----------



## ravenhearth (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mehr Bilder  Zu sehen ist auch der Komet C/2011 L4 (PANSTARRS).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (22. März 2013)

Ein paar sind ganz gut, aber einige gehören hier nicht rein wie ich finde.
Was ist das auf Bild 3 und 19? 7 und 8 sind leider unscharf. 10, 16, 17 und 18 ein Objektivtest? 
Grundsätzlich lieber Qualität>Quantität. Ansonsten ist da ja noch der DI-AmateurThread.
4, 6 und 20 gefallen mir aber (zumindest auf dem Tablet).


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (27. März 2013)

Straßenkünstler in Köln..


----------



## hitzestau (1. April 2013)

Die alte "Plasco"-Fabrik wird bald abgerissen und war eine tolle Fotolocation.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2013)

Hitzestau entschuldige die direkten Worte, aber ich finde die Bilder so schlecht, dass ich sie nicht einmal in meinem Fotoarchiv behalten würde. 
Sie sind durchweg langweilig, teils unterbelichtet und der bewölkte Himmel ist auch nicht fördernd. 
Nimm's nicht persönlich. Ich war am Anfang auch mal so. Übe weiter und irgendwann wird es besser. Schau dich im DSLR Forum um oder bei Flickr.


----------



## pixelflair (1. April 2013)

das übliche ^^


----------



## totovo (1. April 2013)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Erste Gehversuche mit meiner Nikon D3200 und dem 18-55mm Kitobjektiv.


 
Schau mal hier: DI Amateur Thread

*ALIBIBILD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich das schon mal gezeigt habe)


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. April 2013)

Anbei ein paar mit meinen neuen Errungenschaften: 5D³ und 24-70 F2,8 L II.
Eine klasse Kombi!


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. April 2013)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Anbei noch ein paar - aus Köln.


----------



## Bagui (7. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ups falscher Thread, tut mir leid. War grad so in Trance weil ich mir die Köln Bilder angesehen hab


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. April 2013)

So, mal was neues.


----------



## Air0r (9. April 2013)

Bzz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (10. April 2013)

Ein bischen Sonne genossen so lange sie da war.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. April 2013)

Und noch zwei.


----------



## Air0r (11. April 2013)

Das 2. gefällt mir besser, aber finde dass oben zu viel Raum ist.

Hier noch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. April 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal was neues.


Das Objektiv auch? Schönes Teil. 

Der Schärfeverlauf ist bei allen drei Bildern einfach nur gut. Die Fotos gefallen mir rundum. 
Beim letzten hätte ich evtl. die Augenbrauen noch ganz leicht nachgeschärft.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. April 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das Objektiv auch? Schönes Teil.
> 
> Der Schärfeverlauf ist bei allen drei Bildern einfach nur gut. Die Fotos gefallen mir rundum.
> Beim letzten hätte ich evtl. die Augenbrauen noch ganz leicht nachgeschärft.



Objektiv ist nicht meins 

Das Schärfen hätte da nix gebracht. War schon zu weit aus dem Fokus raus.

Und bei Haaren die aus dem Fokus sind ist da nicht mehr viel möglich.


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2013)

Ganz klassisch: Ein Sonnenuntergang (mit einfachsten Mitteln ).


----------



## fak333 (19. April 2013)

Hier mal etwas von mir. Meine Kamera ist eine Olympus Pen EP2 mit Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL 14-42mm 1:3,5-5,6. Das 4 Bild ist leider unscharf.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2013)

Nen paar Mal versehentlich auf den Auslöser gekommen?


----------



## fak333 (19. April 2013)

Iwann im Winter die Bilder aus der Hüfte gemacht. Zu lange Belichtungszeit, um die Kamera still zu halten. Fand das Bild aber ganz schön.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen paar Mal versehentlich auf den Auslöser gekommen?


Versehentlich versucht witzig zu sein?


----------



## fak333 (19. April 2013)

Und weil es so schön ist hier noch ein paar Bilder die ich mit Canon 550D gemacht habe....


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Versehentlich versucht witzig zu sein?



Wenigstens hatte ich Themenbezug zur Fotografie. Aber ich begebe mich nicht herab. War nen Fehler auf "Beitrag anzeigen" zu klicken... 


-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html


----------



## FlyKilla (19. April 2013)

Bevor hier ein Mod aufräumt, lese Deinen Link durch, und denk über das nach was Du geschrieben hast. Schönen Abend noch.
>closed<


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. April 2013)

Also mir gefallen die Bilder. Besonders im ersten Post das zweite und im zweiten Post die vier Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut.

Persönlich finde ich da einen großen Bezug zur Fotografie und gerade das nicht so perfekte macht es für mich richtig gut.

Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass es für einige echt zu schwer ist die wenigstens ein kleines bisschen zu verkleinern.


----------



## Air0r (20. April 2013)

Das 2. ist klasse. Der Rest gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

Ach und... niemand hat Lust, Bilder in voller Auflösung runterzuladen.


----------



## totovo (20. April 2013)

Also, das 2. aus dem 1. Post ist ganz hübsch, bei dem Rest muss ich nfsgame aber Recht geben! die aus dem 2. Post: 

Alibibild: Sunshafts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. April 2013)

@totovo: Da hast Du aber kräftig an den HDR-Reglern gedreht.

Bin heute mal sehr früh aufgestanden. Blick über die Hamburger Außenalster im Morgenlicht mit ND-Filter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. April 2013)

Ja, ich weiß, mir gefällts selber gar nicht mal so gut, aber mein Freundeskreis hat das zum besten Bild des Tages auserkoren^^

Panorama von Jena, 46 Einzelbilder, leider frei Hand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (21. April 2013)

Weniger ist mehr, oder so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, mir gefällts selber gar nicht mal so gut, aber mein Freundeskreis hat das zum besten Bild des Tages auserkoren^^
> 
> Panorama von Jena, 46 Einzelbilder, leider frei Hand...
> 
> ...


 
Das gute Ernst-Abbe-Sportfeld ....  Lang ist's her.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2013)

*blubb*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *blubb*


 Da halt ich gegen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...leider hat der opel öl verloren also...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mußte die feuerwehr mal wieder alles weg machen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und die volkspolizei hat das ganze abgesichert.  (man beachte das kennzeichen)
Achja, nix gegen opel, aber ich fahre lieber vw. 


Spoiler



Auflösung: Bei uns war heut oldtimer-ausfahrt durchs dorf und den bvb-fan hab ich nur zufällig geknipst


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achja, nix gegen opel, aber ich fahre lieber vw.


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen ... (Altes Bild )


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen ... (Altes Bild )


 
Na da passt ja der Volkspolizei-Wartburg mit seinem VW-Motor 

EDIT: Ich häng noch was an.


----------



## kalisschneider (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ganz schwierige Entscheidung, seine "besten Bilder" rauszusuchen... Ich werde das nach und nach machen...
> 
> 1. Berlin "Neckbreaker"
> 
> ...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Mai 2013)

Und noch was.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Na da passt ja der Volkspolizei-Wartburg mit seinem VW-Motor


 Nein, hatte der nicht. Das war noch ein 353W, zuerkennen an den alten heckleuchten. (Bild im anhang)
Und damit es nicht offtopic wird hier noch 2 bilder vom alten, rundlichen wartburg.
Einmal kombi (selten)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und einmal kabrio (die gebauten stückzahlen kann man glaube an einer hand abzählen, bild leider etwas unscharf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. Mai 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nein, hatte der nicht. Das war noch ein 353W, zuerkennen an den alten heckleuchten. (Bild im anhang)
> Und damit es nicht offtopic wird hier noch 2 bilder vom alten, rundlichen wartburg.
> Einmal kombi (selten)...
> 
> ...



Ach noch nen schöner Zweitakter.

So ein Cabrio vom 311er hatte ein Lehrer von mir. 

Für die damalige Zeit ein richtig schönes Auto. Beim 353W sieht man dann schon richtig wie da die DDR drin steckt.


----------



## Agr9550 (7. Mai 2013)

Hab ich 2Takter gehört  Sau gut,steig ich mit ein  

Sommer 2012.
200ccm,1Zylinder,2Takter mit NX....
Selbst gebaut/Selbst geknippst 

Canon 7D
EF 70-200mm F2.8 L
Iso 100
Stativ:ja 1/25
Kabelauslößer/IR: ja
F2.8
Entwickelt/Entrauscht alles mit Lightroom 


Der "Auch Als 34ps variante erhältlich" Aufkleber musste leider weichen.Schade eigentlich jetzt im nachhinein,wars nen guter gag damals


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Mai 2013)

Da wir gerade bei den Töftöfs sind..

Die Lichtverhältnisse waren leider alles andere als optimal. Gerne hätte ich den Wagen auch an eine nettere Lokation gefahren, der Besitzer war allerdings nicht einverstanden, es regnete. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (8. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder Landschaft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (8. Mai 2013)

Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Mai 2013)

Ich war einige Tage mit Schienenbruch (Jochen) in Hamburg unterwegs. Das am meisten fotografierte Objekt überhaupt dürfte das Wasserschlösschen in der Speicherstadt sein. Da sind schon Löcher von den Stativen im Asphalt.  Ich hatte es vor längerer Zeit auch schon einmal gepostet.

Hier mal zwei unterschiedlich bearbeitete Versionen mit 50 und 28mm Festbrennweite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Ich hab' auch eine - und noch eine andere - unbekanntere - Hamburg-Ansicht.

Dann sind da noch drei Ansichten aus Berlin: das Elefantentor, ein Stadtbahnbogen und das Theater des Westens.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Mai 2013)

Noch einmal ein bischen Hamburg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Mai 2013)

Und noch ein paar Fotos von meinen schönen Touren mit Schrauberopi...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (11. Mai 2013)

F6.3,Iso200,100er Makro,2x baustahler + "Ghetto" lightbox

Rest per LR 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (11. Mai 2013)

Skorpion _Hadrurus spadix_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mantide _Sphodromantis lineola_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. Mai 2013)

Hier mal etwas Bewegungsunschärfe aus dem Auto heraus.
Kamera Pentax K-30 mit DA L 18-55mm in Zeitvorwahl (Tv)

"Warp 8" 
In Lightroom etwas geschärft, Kontrast erhöht und Schwarz-Weiß konvertiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier in LR Kontrast leicht angehoben, eingefärbt und mit einem transparenten Rahmen versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (14. Mai 2013)

So schön können Unwetter sein, oder besser kurz danach 
Kamera: Pentax K-30 mit smc DA L 50-200 mm (bei f/6,7) und in LR4 etwas Temperatur angepasst und gecropped.


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (19. Mai 2013)

Hier ein schönes Kontrastbild, entstanden an einem großen Busch der im Schatten stand wovon nur ein paar der Blüten angestrahlt wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Mai 2013)

Letzte Woche meine D90 zum ersten mal im Einsatz gehabt.

Muss noch etwas an den Einstellungen rumspielen bis das Ergebnis mit den Settings von meiner D80 gleichkommt.
Aber soweit zufrieden.

Music Contest Nordschwarzwald 2013

*HansMs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Sieger vom Vorjahr: *Royal Tea Club*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (20. Mai 2013)

So, hallo zusammen. Nach langer Abwesenheit in diesem Thread denke ich, dass es mal wieder in der Zeit ist, euch ein paar meiner Schätzchen zu zeigen und Erfahrungen mit Hobby-Fotografen wie euch auszutauschen.

Über (sinnvolle) Kritik und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruß

Micha 

PS: Meine Ausrüstung:

Nikon DSLR 5100 Body + Sigma 18-50mm f.2.8-4.5 HSM OS + Sigma 100-300 f4 HSM + Nikkor 40mm Makro f.2.8 + Velbon CX 540 Stativ + Zusatzakku (2x) + Lowepro Stealth AW 400 Reporter Tasche + Lowepro Backup Tasche

(älterere Objektive - nicht mehr in Besitz - Nikkor 18-200 VR, Nikkor 55-200 VR)

PS II: Dies ist nur ein Vorgeschmack meiner Bilder, etliche Weitere werden noch folgen. Die Rechte an allen Bildern liegen bei mir. Sollte jemand das AMD Bild in groß wünschen, so wäre dies kein Problem.


----------



## EvilMonk (20. Mai 2013)

Gestern gabs hier ziemlich plötzlich nen übles Gewitter. Leider hat mein Weitwinkel ausgerechnet gestern den Geist aufgegeben, also konnte ich nur mit nem 50mm fotografieren. Ergo nen ziemlich kleiner Bildausschnitt.

Ich hab trotzdem zwei coole Bilder gekriegt. Beim ersten wurden leider ein paar Äste reingeweht. Ich bin nicht so der Photoshop-King und hab da deswegen nicht dran rumgepfuscht. Trotzdem zwei coole Bilder, dafür dass ich alles in aller Eile aufgesetzt und die Werte geschätzt hab und ins dunkle fokussieren musste..

Die Parameter für beide Bilder:

8s Belichtungszeit
ISO 400
f/8.0

Canon EOS 600D + 50mm 1.8


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Mai 2013)

Was vom Wochenende 

Ne kleine Auswahl von unterwegs.

Muss erstmal die restlichen knapp 1800 Fotos sichten


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Mai 2013)

@Günnie Kologe: Die glühenden Bremsscheiben wirken richtig 

Mein Lieblingsmodel Lea: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2013)

Bild 2 hat die Kleine so ein Blick a la _"Hab was angestellt - hoffentlich merkst keiner - ICH waaaarss nicht"_


----------



## totovo (20. Mai 2013)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> So, hallo zusammen. Nach langer Abwesenheit in diesem Thread denke ich, dass es mal wieder in der Zeit ist, euch ein paar meiner Schätzchen zu zeigen und Erfahrungen mit Hobby-Fotografen wie euch auszutauschen.
> 
> Über (sinnvolle) Kritik und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> ...


 


Da du ja nach Kritik verlangst, hier meine ehrliche und durchaus ernst Gemeinte Meinung:

Als ich die Miniaturansichten sah, dachte ich: "Oh, sieht spannend aus!!". Als ich dann die Bilder in groß gesehen habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass die meisten nichtssagend sind und eher an mit PS aufgehübschte Schnappschüsse bzw. Testfotos erinnern. Aber der Reihe nach:

 Bild 1: Unscharf, sieht aus wie ausversehen auf den Auslöser gekommen und was auch immer Fotografiert.

 Bild 2: Gefällt mir auf den 1. Blick ganz gut, weil man erst einmal überlegen muss, was dargestellt wurde. Auf den 2. dann eher weniger, da es sich um ne Wand handelt ^-^

 Bild 3: ist Konstruiert, oder? Gefällt mir aber richtig gut 

 Bild 4 & 5: haben eine schöne Stimmung, die sind auch ganz gut gelungen! letzteres könnte ein wenig heller sein, Geschmackssache. 

 Bild 6: habe ich spontan nichts dran auszusetzen.

 Bild 7: Schnappschuss ohne Sinn? 

 Bild 8: etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe würde das Bild interessanter und besser machen.

 Bild 9: Dunkelheit mit Gläsern? Oder Gläser mit Dunkelheit? Was wolltest du mit dem Bild erreichen?

 Bild 10: Wieder PS? Gefällt mir nicht hat was von nem Visualisierungseffekt im Mediaplayer.

 Bild 11: Nice! Wobei ich persönlich den Effekt (welcher auch immer) abschwächen würde.

 Bild 12: Manchmal mag ja eine Unschärfe gewollt sein. Hier passt sie nicht und so sind es nur zwei rote Kleckse im Dunkeln...

 Bild 13: Ist auf den 1. Blick interessant, weil man denkt, es könnte auch ein Schiffsbug von oben sein. Aber eben nur wenn man es sich nicht vergrößert ansieht.

 Bild 14: Verwackelte Pfütze...  

 Bild 15: Das ist dir gut gelungen


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Bild 4 & 5: haben eine schöne Stimmung, die sind auch ganz gut gelungen! letzteres könnte ein wenig heller sein, Geschmackssache.


 
4 dürfte generell Schärfe besitzen ... ISO2200 sind keine Entschuldigung - Konzertfotos gehen auch in 3200 scharf .


----------



## totovo (21. Mai 2013)

Dresden, Zwinger...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...und der dazugehörige Maler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (21. Mai 2013)

Dann von mir auch mal wieder was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Mai 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> Dann von mir auch mal wieder was...


Die erste Dame mit den roten Haaren ist klasse. Ich mag aber die harten Schatten nicht. Das 3te mit weichem Licht auf dem Gesicht wäre richtig geil.


----------



## michelthemaster (21. Mai 2013)

So, es gibt weitere Bilder von mir!  Manche von den bisher hoch geladenen Bildern sind übrigens schon etwas älter, daher noch mit weniger Erfahrung gemacht. Was ich zu den Konzertbildern noch sagen wollte: Dies ist sehr schwer mit einem 200mm f5.6 Objektiv und dann auch noch Freihand 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder...

*Sinners In Rage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*QUOTA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*UpBeatz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Drop Dead Argument



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## dome001 (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles 3 Bilder sind in Bad Vilbel entstanden bei dem  FFH Parkplatz


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2013)

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind ganz gut - auch wenn es etwas mehr freigestellt sein könnte. Das dritte ist Ausschuss (Kopf angeschnitten) und hätte es nicht mal auf den Rechner geschafft bei mir.


----------



## dome001 (26. Mai 2013)

Bei Bild 3 hast du recht( war spät gestern Abend) finde aber die Haltung von dem Fahrer sehr gut.

Hier ist noch ein Bild.
Eine Frage habe ich wie bekomme ich es hin das sie besser freigestellt sind ? 
Meine Kamera ist eine EOS600D@Canon EF 24-70mm 1:2.8L USM Objektiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Mai 2013)

Die Blende hast du ja schon ganz offen.
Vlt mal mit dem langen ende von deiner Linse probieren.

Oder einen Mitzieher ähnlich Flykillas Motorradbildern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...le-bilder-kritik-beratung-26.html#post5285201
Also etwas längere Belichtungszeiten (und halt ISOs runter)
Ob das beim BMX gut klappt kann ich aber nicht beurteilen


----------



## Bagui (26. Mai 2013)

Aber die Bilder sind schon von Gestern oder?
Heute ist ja ziemliches Dreckswetter, da hilft es auch nicht das in Bad Vilbel Verkaufsoffener Sonntag ist 
Hätte sich ja schon gelohnt vorbeizuschauen, sind ganz gut geworden deine Bilder. 
Wusste gar nicht das da ein paar Biker zu bestaunen sind


----------



## dome001 (26. Mai 2013)

Doch die waren von Gestern( hatten Glück  ) 
Bei jedem Straßenfest (Quellenfest) ist ein Skatecontest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. Mai 2013)

Mich verwundert es auch etwas, dass der Hintergrund trotz Offenblende noch so scharf ist. 
Falls Du einen Aufsteckblitz hast, kannst Du mal folgendes probieren: Die Belichtung auf den Hintergrund einmessen und ca. 1,5 Blenden unterbelichten (Belichtungskorrektur benutzen). Den Blitz auf iTTL stellen und im richtigen Moment feuern. Der Hintergrund wird dadurch etwas abgedunkelt und der Biker ist genau richtig belichtet- das sieht im Gegenlicht richtig gut aus. Jetzt kannst Du noch die Belichtungszeit etwas verlängern (den HG aber abgedunkelt lassen) und einen Mitzieher versuchen. Der Biker wird vom Blitz eingefroren und der HG hat eine leichte Bewegungsunschärfe. Das erfordert allerdings etwas Übung.
Versuche auch mal, Deine Position etwas zu verändern. Leg dich ruhig in den Dreck und fotografiere den Biker etwas von unten.


----------



## totovo (29. Mai 2013)

IIIIIIN DECKUUUUNG!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (30. Mai 2013)

Ein sehr schöner Mondaufgang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Juni 2013)

So fett, wie manche Grabstätte, sind mitunter nicht einmal Wohnungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (8. Juni 2013)

Tonemapped HDR schwarzweiß, mit Photomatix erstellt.
Der Eingang zum Wasserschloß Herten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe da beim Wühlen auf der Platte noch was ausm letzten Sommer gefunden .


----------



## totovo (10. Juni 2013)

Nach dem Regen ist vor dem Regen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. Juni 2013)

Eine pinke Rhododendron Blüte mit Crossentwicklung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2013)

Ich weis grad nicht mehr, ob ich das schon mal gezeigt hatte... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich weis grad nicht mehr, ob ich das schon mal gezeigt hatte...



Hattest du. 

Mal was vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## Hideout (16. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Chinesischen Garten im Botanischen Garten der Ruhr-Universität Bochum.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juni 2013)

Auch vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juni 2013)

Mal was ohne Federn 

Am Oberlauf der Alster in HH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (17. Juni 2013)

Denke was vergleichbares hat hier wohl keiner


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juni 2013)

Auf Fußball kann ich gut verzichten, futter lieber lecker Erdbeere vom Balkon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Juni 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Auf Fußball kann ich gut verzichten, futter lieber lecker Erdbeere vom Balkon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nicht jeder Sport der in einem Stadion stattfindet ist FUSSBALL


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2013)

Der Günnie legt die Latte hier ja immer höher was Portraits angeht


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Günnie legt die Latte hier ja immer höher was Portraits angeht


 
Die anderen aus der Serie kann ich hier leider nicht zeigen


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Die anderen aus der Serie kann ich hier leider nicht zeigen


 Warum? Nicht Jugendfrei oder was?


----------



## Ratty0815 (19. Juni 2013)

Habe ich vor zwei Tagen vor die Linse bekommen doch war bisher noch die Tage die Sonne geniessen und bin gerade erst dabei mal darüber zu schauen was so dabei ist...

Natürlich verkleinert und von der Quali noch ein wenig Runtergeschrupt aber ich denke man(n) kann erahnen wie die Originalen wirken.
So Long...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum? Nicht Jugendfrei oder was?



Das nicht direkt aber sie passen denke ich nicht unbedingt so hier her.


----------



## totovo (19. Juni 2013)

klar passen die, deine Bilder sind immer !


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> klar passen die, deine Bilder sind immer !



Die Frage ist ob die Dame Ihre Fotos in einem PC-Forum sehen möchte


----------



## totovo (19. Juni 2013)

Achso. Das ist natürlich eine andere Sache 

Edit: Mal mit Bild jetzt #




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoftLight (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir hier so ein Thema haben 

Dann poste ich doch auch mal ein bisschen was, was so durch langeweile in Kamera und Photoshop entstanden ist. Alles rein Hobbymäßig. Da nicht unbedingt im Lotto gewonnen mit dem was ich habe: Nikon D90 zusammen mit nem alten manuellen Nikon ai 50mm F.2 und nem 1980er Vivitar 70-210 Schiebezoom.

Ich konnt mich nicht für 2 oder 3 Bilder entscheiden, darum sind es jetzt doch ein paar mehr  Tut mir Leid

Hoffe wenigstens eins davon gefällt





edit: Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Bilder Thema gelandet  Mag das jemand für mich verschieben?


----------



## Sixxer (21. Juni 2013)

12 km über dem Hafen von Al Mudayq im Oman.


----------



## Hideout (23. Juni 2013)

Von der Halde Hoheward Recklinghausen / Herten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgenommen mit Pentax K-30 und dem DA L 50-200mm


----------



## nuol (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]*

@SoftLight:
Ja, hier bist du definitiv im falschen Thread, sehr schöne Porträts.
Allerdings solltest du auch dabei bleiben, die "Naturbilder" sind eher mißglückt.

EDIT: Beitrag wurde verschoben, daher hat mein erster Teilsatz keine Relevanz mehr.


----------



## SoftLight (24. Juni 2013)

Bilder missglücken dann, wenn du sie gar nicht erst aufnimmst aber so ein Bild zu beschreiben, dass nicht deinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft finde ich dann doch schon "selten" und macht mich neugierig. Magst du mir verraten was genau du für missglückt hältst?


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. Juni 2013)

Auszüge aus meinem Ersten Männershooting...
Endlich hat sich mal ein Mann getraut und ich durfe die ersten Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## nuol (25. Juni 2013)

@SoftLight:

Gerne. Hätte ich natürlich gleich hinzufügen können 

zu Bild 1 (Baumstruktur): Kein Muster erkennbar. Schwarzweiß bietet in diesem Bild zu wenig Kontrast. F/4.5 scheint mir zu gering. Eine geschlossenere Blende wäre hier vom Vorteil um eine höhere Tiefenschärfe zu erreichen und somit gerade den Vordergrund scharf abzubilden. Dennoch wirkt das Photo auf mich eher mau.

zu Bild 2 (MoosSW): Hier finde ich sw ebenfalls unangebracht. Farbe würde eventuell interessanter wirken. Dieses Photo kommt irgendwie unüberlegt rüber.

zu Bild 3 (MoosFarbe): Gefällt mir schon besser. Gerade der Bildaufbau wirkt stimmiger, besonders durch die Farben. Wie in Bild 1 hätte ich eine geschlossenere Blende verwendet um den ganzen Vordergrund scharf zu bekommen. Ein Stativ soll auch hier helfen um längere Verschlusszeiten stabil zu halten. Vom Motiv her das beste "Naturbild" der Reihe.

Gruß
Philip


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Juni 2013)

Falls wer Lust hat.

Vivum Artis


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Juni 2013)

@SoftLight: Schöne Ideen und richtig gut umgesetzt. Deine Portraits gefallen mir. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du häufiger mal welche postest. Es sind halt nicht die Standardmodels in Standardpose mit Standardlicht - wobei ich solche Portraits jetzt nicht abwerten will. Deine haben aber "das gewisse Etwas". 

@Günnie Kologne: Schöne Seite ebenfalls mit tollen Fotos. Da werde ich bestimmt noch häufiger reinschauen. Für meinen Geschmack sind bei einigen Bildern allerdings die Augen etwas zu stark bearbeitet/geschärft. Die "leuchten" mir einfach etwas zu stark und unnatürlich. Ist aber auch eine Frage des Geschmacks. 

In knapp zwei Wochen werde ich mich auch mal an Portraits versuchen. Eine Kollegin will schöne Fotos von sich. Ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich so etwas noch nicht gemacht habe, etwas nervös macht es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Juni 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Günnie Kologne: Schöne Seite ebenfalls mit tollen Fotos. Da werde ich bestimmt noch häufiger reinschauen. Für meinen Geschmack sind bei einigen Bildern allerdings die Augen etwas zu stark bearbeitet/geschärft. Die "leuchten" mir einfach etwas zu stark und unnatürlich. Ist aber auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.
> 
> In knapp zwei Wochen werde ich mich auch mal an Portraits versuchen. Eine Kollegin will schöne Fotos von sich. Ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich so etwas noch nicht gemacht habe, etwas nervös macht es aber trotzdem.



Stimmt. Das war mal so ne Phase.  Inzwischen mach ich das aber auch nicht mehr. 

Obwohl da teilweise nix dran gemacht wurde und die Augen leuchten trotzdem so. 

Viel Spaß bei deinem anstehenden Termin. Ich bin immer wieder nervös bei sowas


----------



## Air0r (27. Juni 2013)

auch mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Juni 2013)

Blubb


----------



## pixelflair (30. Juni 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> auch mal wieder was von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hast bissel arg an den Farb / Kontrast / Dynamik Reglern gedreht oder?

@Günnie..

gewohnt gute Arbeit Kollege! 



Heute mal auf "fremden" Gebiet unterwegs gewesen.. Revolverheld beim ATP Tennisturnier in Braunschweig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

Alles in einer Walnuss.


----------



## Hideout (30. Juni 2013)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke in schwarzweiß unserer "La Tortuga" vor dem Theater Marl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Juli 2013)

Wer immer aktuell sein möchte und Facebook nutzt klickt 

Hier

und 

Hier


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Juli 2013)

Schade, Facebook ist für mich ein absolutes no go. Kannst Du Bilder direkt hier einstellen oder auf deine Website verlinken?


----------



## reisball (2. Juli 2013)

Irgendwo in Berlin und ohne Stativ.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2013)

Wozu soll man dafür nen Stativ brauchen? Zumal es doch eh kaputtbearbeitet wurde .


----------



## reisball (2. Juli 2013)

Inwiefern kaputt bearbeitet? Habe es auf 1000px skaliert, einen Rahmen rumgemacht und den automatischen Weißabgleich benutzt.
Mit konstrucktiver Kritik läuft hier in dem Thread nichts mehr oder?

Hier ein Link zum Original in 4000x3000px.

*Edit:* Irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl, die Bilder sind leicht verwackelt. Daher die Sache mit dem Stativ.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Sehe jetzt auch nicht das da irgendwas kaputt bearbeitet ist, außer das die Exif Daten fehlen. So lässt es sich schlechter etwas dazu sagen, obwohl es aber nicht verwackelt aussieht.
Aber starkes Motiv, gut gesehen 

Mit Knödli im Lauf, schießte nirgens mehr drauf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (3. Juli 2013)

Danke Hideout. Hier noch die Exif-Daten für dich.
Die ISO habe ich eigentlich immer auf 100.



Spoiler



Hersteller:    Panasonic
Kamera:    DMC-TZ8
Firmware:    Ver.1.0  
Datum:    01.07.2013 14:10:44
Blende:    f 3,3
ISO-Wert:    80
Belichtungszeit:    1/100 s
EV    ±0,00 EV
Programm:    P - Automatik
Meßmodus:    Multisegment
Blitz:    Aus, Automodus
Weißabgleich:    Automatik
Zoom:    4,1 mm Real
Auflösung:    4000 x 3000 Pixel (Fein)
Bilddichte:    180 x 180 dpi
Kompression:    4,0:1
Makromodus:    Aus
Dateilänge:    5316572 Bytes
Blitz::    Aus, Automodus
Kamera-Orientierung:    0° / Z:Oben S:links
Datum der letzten Änderung:    01.07.2013 14:10:44
YCbCr Positionierung:    Nullpunkt
EXIF-Version:    V 2.21
Datum der Digitalisierung:    01.07.2013 14:10:44
FlashPix Version:    V 1.00
CCD Sensortyp:    1 Chip Farb-CCD
Minimaler Blendenwert:    f4 (real f3,44)
Bildquelle:    DSC
Bildverarbeitung:    Normaler Prozeß
Belichtungsmodus:    Auto Belichtung
Weißabgleichmodus:    Auto Weißabgleich
Digitalzoom:    0,00x Zoom
KB-Brennweite:    25 mm
Szenenaufnahme:    Standard
Kontrast:    Normal
Farbsättigung:    Normal
Schärfe:    Normal
Bildqualität:    Fein
Version:    0100
Weißabgleich II:    Auto
Fokus-Modus:    Autofokus (AF)
Bildstabilisator:    Mode 2
Makro-Modus II:    Aus
Programm-Modus:    Automatik
Farbmodus:    Aus
Tonaufzeichnung:    Aus
Kontrast II:    Normal
Rauschunterdrückung:    Standard


----------



## Sixxer (3. Juli 2013)

Da ist nix kaputtbearbeitet. Sieht eben bissl aus wie Malstift. Das kommt besser wie das Originale. Ich empfinde es jedenfalls so.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2013)

Sorry, auf den ersten Blick dachte ich, die Person wäre zum Zeitpunkt des Auslösens aus Fleisch und Blut gewesen. Das ich in diesen Fällen kombiniert mit einem Bild in diesem Look allergisch reagiere, sollten manche hier wissen . 
Das nächste Mal bitte dazu schreiben, dass es ein Grafitti ist/war  .


----------



## Sixxer (3. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ich in diesen Fällen kombiniert mit einem Bild in diesem Look allergisch reagiere, sollten manche hier wissen


Ich nicht. 
Und du als selbsternannter freier Mitarbeiter und Fotoprofi (?) solltest eher konstruktive Kritik walten lassen als allergisch zu reagieren. Das macht man bei Pollen und Gräsern. Gelegentlich auch bei Bienenstichen. 


btt
ehrlich jetzt, dir gefällts doch auch


----------



## reisball (3. Juli 2013)

*@nfsgame:* Alles klar. Ich werde trotzdem noch ein Graffiti Bild in den Raum werfen. 

*@Sixxer:* Das Original hat einen ordentlichen Grünstich, daher gefällt mir das bearbeitete Bild auch besser. 

Das Selbe (GS) gilt für das nächste Bild. Einstellungen und Nachbearbeitung wie im Bild zuvor.

*Edit:* Oder machen wir lieber gleich drei draus .


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juli 2013)

ganz frisch aus der Kamera... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (5. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute auch in Berlin unterwegs, dieses Mal in der Nähe vom Ostbahnhof.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juli 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> ganz frisch aus der Kamera...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die Beleuchtung beim Konzert schein gut gewesen zu sein.
En bissel Blitz fürs Gesicht hätte noch gut gepasst.
Ansonsten


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juli 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung beim Konzert schein gut gewesen zu sein.
> En bissel Blitz fürs Gesicht hätte noch gut gepasst.
> Ansonsten


 

hab komplett ohne blitz gearbeitet.... aber eher weil das ding "zu hause" lag, weil eigentlich Konzertbeginn 19:30 war... da wäre es locker hell genug gewesen, aber die haben erst um 21.10 angefangen die säcke


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juli 2013)

Man mag es kaum glauben, manchmal ist der Kamerainterne Blitz wirklich zu was zu gebrauchen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2013)

Und danach kannst du nicht so schnell das Wort "geblitzt" sagen, bis du "herausbegleitet" wirst  .


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und danach kannst du nicht so schnell das Wort "geblitzt" sagen, bis du "herausbegleitet" wirst  .


 
Kommt drauf an WO du fotografiert und wie gut du die Band / Veranstalter kennst


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juli 2013)

Naja 1-2 Kollegen waren auch mit Blitz da ... aber manchmal bin ich da irgendwie ein Fan von "Natura" 

Edith hat noch mal drei Bilder drangehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juli 2013)

Bild 1 und 2 find ich richtig klasse!
Bild 3 ist auch gut, kommt aber flairmäßig nicht so ganz an die anderen ran.
Techn aber top


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juli 2013)

Marquess live in Konzert : PixelFlair Event & Sports Photography

für die, die der "Rest" auch noch interessiert!


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2013)

Seid heute Nachmittag bin ich Besitzer einer Canon EOS 600D - meine ersten "richtigen" Schritte in die Hobby-Fotografie. Ja, man hätte sich ja auch eine 60/ 70er kaufen können aber a) bin ich ein armer Student und b) muss ich erstmal die "Grundzüge" der Fotografie mit digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras lernen.

Leider war es dann auch noch bewölkt, erst Abends wurde es besser und ich konnte im Garten / beim Laufen mit dem Hund ein wenig herumspielen. Die paar Bilder (98, macht richti Spaß ) habe ich bisher nur mit verschiedenen Programmen geschossen ohne selbst irgendetwas zu verändern, außer Bildausschnitt per Objektiv (EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS II).

Irgendwelche Tipps für einen blutigen Anfänger? Welche Fehler kann man vermeiden? 

EDIT: Habe vorhin den DI-Amateur-Thread gefunden.  Da werde ich jetzt erstmal in Zukunft vorbeischauen. Im Startpost sind ja auch sehr viele How Tos und Tipps & Tricks verlinkt.

Helligkeit und Kontrast bearbeitet, Bilder verkleinert. Mit dem zweiten und dritten Bild bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, da zuviele Teile des Motivs unbeabsichtig unscharf.


----------



## Sixxer (6. Juli 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Ja, man hätte sich ja auch eine 60/ 70er kaufen können


Die 60 schon, die 70 erst ab Ende August.
Schieb mal ein paar Daten zu deinen Bildern rüber. Modus etc.


----------



## dome001 (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2013)

Spontan aufm Rückweg vom Freischießen geschossen. Stativ war eh dabei, blos war die Platte am Rauschmonster 450D und ich war zu faul zum ummontieren... Ein Fehler im Nachhinein. Und 5sek kürzere Belichtung hätten auch gut getan... Naja, die Tage nochmal.


----------



## Hideout (8. Juli 2013)

Eine kleine Oldtimerschau in Loemühle und das Wetter war auch herrlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2013)

_______________


----------



## joraku (8. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Schieb mal ein paar Daten zu deinen Bildern rüber. Modus etc.



Das war alles entweder Vollauto-Modus oder Nahaufnahme-Automatik. 

Neue Bilder - diesmal ohne Programmautomatik. 
EOS 600D, EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS II

Belichtung & Blende unterschiedlich. Bei einigen Bilder nachträglich Kontrast bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Juli 2013)

Rhein in Flammen ´13


----------



## target2804 (9. Juli 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Das war alles entweder Vollauto-Modus oder Nahaufnahme-Automatik.
> 
> Neue Bilder - diesmal ohne Programmautomatik.
> EOS 600D, EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS II
> ...


 
top die daten preisgegeben. ehrlich  belichtung und blende unterschiedlich  sehr geil^^ made my day


----------



## dome001 (9. Juli 2013)

Ironman Em 2013 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2013)

Länger belichten. Der Gute fällt doch gleich um .


----------



## Sixxer (10. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Länger belichten.


Rischtisch. Und Knipse gerade halten. Aber sonst


----------



## joraku (10. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> top die daten preisgegeben. ehrlich  belichtung und blende unterschiedlich  sehr geil^^ made my day


 
Naja, was soll ich machen? Für jedes Bild die Daten in einen Spoiler packen? Wer nicht genau nachfragt bekommt keine genaue Antwort. 
Der Satz ist rückblickend wirklich etwas verwirrend wenn nicht gar dämlich... ^^

Aber da du ja jetzt schon so höflich nachgefragt und meinen ersten Beitrag anscheinend eh nicht durchgelesen hast kommen jetzt noch was... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



[Camera]
Camera Manufacturer           : Canon
Camera Model                  : Canon EOS 600D
Orientation                   : top-left (1)
X Resolution                  : 72
Y Resolution                  : 72
Resolution unit               : Inch
Date modified                 : 2013:07:05 20:01:11
YCbCr Positioning             : co-sited (2)

[Image]
Exposure time              : 1/3200
F-Number                      : 4.5
Exposure program              : Unidentified (0)
ISO speed ratings             : 100
EXIF version                  : 02.30
Date taken                    : 2013:07:05 20:01:11
Date digitized                : 2013:07:05 20:01:11
Components configuration      : YCbCr
Shutter speed              : 1/3158
Aperture                      : F4.6
Exposure bias value           : 0
Metering mode                 : Multi-segment (5)
Flash                         : No flash
Focal length [mm]             : 34



SubSecTime                    : 34
SubSecTimeOriginal            : 34
SubSecTimeDigitized           : 34
FlashPix Version              : 01.00
Colour space                  : sRGB
EXIF image width              : 5184
EXIF image length             : 3456
Interoperability offset       : 12622
Focal plane X-Resolution      : 1036800/181
Focal plane Y-Resolution      : 691200/119
Focal plane res. unit         : Inch (2)
Custom rendered               : Normal process (0)
Exposure mode                 : Auto (0)
White balance                 : Auto (0)
Scene capture type            : Standard (0)




@Günnie: Tolle Feuerwerk-Bilder!


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich machen? Für jedes Bild die Daten in einen Spoiler packen? Wer nicht genau nachfragt bekommt keine genaue Antwort.
> Der Satz ist rückblickend wirklich etwas verwirrend wenn nicht gar dämlich... ^^
> 
> Aber da du ja jetzt schon so höflich nachgefragt und meinen ersten Beitrag anscheinend eh nicht durchgelesen hast kommen jetzt noch was...
> ...




goldener schnitt ftw  hätte das motiv wo anders hingesetzt


----------



## joraku (10. Juli 2013)

Also nicht in die Mitte, eher irgendwo an die linke oder rechte Seite, ne?  

Das versuche ich seid ein paar Tagen immer zu beachten.
Wie ist das gleich mit goldener Schnitt?
Modell nicht in die Mitte / 1/3 oder 2/3 Horizont? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hätte eine weiter geschlossene Blende wohl geholfen.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann natürlich vertikal und horizontal gespiegelt werden


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2013)

Stallberg bei Hünfeld


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Juli 2013)

hab auch etwas was eigentlich absolut nicht meins ist.


----------



## joraku (12. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir. Mit welcher Kamera & Objektiv hast du das Foto gemacht?

Aus dem Kräutergarten in dem auch solch unschmackhafte Blumen wachsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (13. Juli 2013)

Gestern spontan ein Bild gemacht leider hatte ich kein Stativ dabei :/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (14. Juli 2013)

Caimari


----------



## EvilMonk (15. Juli 2013)

@Dome

Klarheit voll aufgedonnert? Das hohe Gebäude glüht


----------



## dome001 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja habe sehr an der HDR Schraube gedreht 😁


----------



## Hideout (15. Juli 2013)

Ein paar der Wagen vom Red Bull Seifenkistenrennen in Herten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juli 2013)

Der Manta ist ja mal geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (16. Juli 2013)

Ja, der Erbauer war sehr Detailverliebt, hat er gut gemacht 
Noch eine Badewanne und eine bayrische Brotzeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorisierte Gefährte waren übrigens auch zu bestaunen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (16. Juli 2013)

VW empfielt: 1.4 Longlifesupermega TSFX Hubraummotoren


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2013)

Eben noch auf der Bühne, schon sind die Bilder fertig... Silbermond spare ich mir, ich lasse mir nix aufzwingen...


----------



## Sixxer (21. Juli 2013)

Bild 3 is ja mal der Hammer. Ich mag Unschärfen so wie abgebildet. Kamera oder Alien Skin?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2013)

Danke. 105mm bei f4 - also ohne irgendein Effekt .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. Juli 2013)

Vom Sonntag.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Juli 2013)

Auch vom Sonntag


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

He Untenrumarzt:
schöne Bilder nur beim 2. stört etwas die runde Spiegelung auf dem Rock.
Bearbeitest du alle Fotos mit CS6?


----------



## reisball (25. Juli 2013)

Ein Bild von heute.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Bearbeitest du alle Fotos mit CS6?


 
Solche ja.


----------



## reisball (26. Juli 2013)

Foto wurde in der Höhe beschnitten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2013)

Mal etwas das ich hier auch zeigen darf


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2013)

Wieso? IOm DSLR-Forum zeigst du doch auch genug...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso? IOm DSLR-Forum zeigst du doch auch genug...


 
Das letzte Shooting durfte ich hier nicht zeigen... Frag mich nicht wieso...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. Juli 2013)

Nun bin ich gespannt


----------



## Sixxer (28. Juli 2013)

Da brauchst du nicht gespannt sein Das ist einfach nur


----------



## Hideout (28. Juli 2013)

Noch etwas aus der Kategorie städtische Kunst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juli 2013)

@Günnie Kologe: Klasse Idee, passende Lokation, passendes Model usw. Sie wirkt auf mich allerdings etwas sehr verkrampt. So, als hätte sie noch nie eine Zigarette geraucht oder ein Feuerzeug in der Hand gehalten. Evtl. noch ein klein wenig mehr Licht von rechts und das Model etwas aus der Mitte nehmen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. Juli 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Günnie Kologe: Klasse Idee, passende Lokation, passendes Model usw. Sie wirkt auf mich allerdings etwas sehr verkrampt. So, als hätte sie noch nie eine Zigarette geraucht oder ein Feuerzeug in der Hand gehalten. Evtl. noch ein klein wenig mehr Licht von rechts und das Model etwas aus der Mitte nehmen.



Okay sie meinte sie raucht noch nicht lange.

Die Idee selbst stammt aber komplett von ihr. Sie hat sich so hingestellt und gemeint "Mach mal ein Foto!"  

Ich habe sie nur noch unter die Steckdose dirigiert 

Also nicht ganz so ernst nehmen


----------



## Hideout (29. Juli 2013)

Hier eine Bearbeitung mit Color Efex
Bi-Color-Filter (Kalt / Warm 1) und Detail Enhancer, zugeschnitten und etwas gerade gerichtet mit Lightroom.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte es vielleicht mit einem farbverlauf versucht. So kommt's mir ein bisschen arg Gelb vor. 
Neue Ebene erstellen, von normal auf Farbe umstellen, verlaufswerkzeug benutzen und evt Deckkraft runter drehen


----------



## Hideout (29. Juli 2013)

Das ist so beabsichtigt, der Bi-Color-Filter (Kalt / Warm 1) ist ein Verlaufsfilter, von blau nach gelb.


----------



## target2804 (29. Juli 2013)

oh okay. wie gesagt mir sah es ein wenig zu sehr gelb aus. kann aber auch am handy liegen. ich sehs mir nachher am PC mal an^^


----------



## Sixxer (29. Juli 2013)

Wieder einmal Flugzeuge.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Glas hattest du beim Eurofighter drauf?


----------



## Sixxer (29. Juli 2013)

EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM
Ist aber nicht meines sondern von meinem Mentor:Holger Fritzsche - Reisereportagen
Übrigens war die Cam eine EOS-1D Mark II. Auch nicht meine. Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine 450D hatte.


Ich bin dieses Jahr im Dezember und dem anschließenden Januar in Thailand, Kambodscha und Vietnam, dort größtenteils in der Halong Bucht, unterwegs. Brauch nur noch eine Zweitkamera um nicht laufend die Gläser wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM


 
Focal Length	500mm


----------



## Sixxer (29. Juli 2013)

Habs grad selber ausgelesen. Stimmt!
Da ich hier nichts falsches Verbreiten will hab ich es rausgenommen. Ein Festbrennweitenglas hatte ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. Juli 2013)

Was vom Samstag


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juli 2013)

Puh, du legst die Messlatte wieder hoch an. Mein Favorit: Pic 4!


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Juli 2013)

@Günnie Kologe: Gefallen wieder mal sehr gut. Das 4. finde ich auch richtig gut. Fast Ton in Ton (Getreide, Haare) und das Licht im Haar kommt auch gut rüber. Beim 2. wurde an etwas ungünstiger Stelle der Körper abgeschnitten. Mir persönlich gefällt es besser, wenn der Horizont auch beim Portrait gerade ist. Da muss ich den Kopf nicht so zur Seite neigen.


----------



## lunar19 (2. August 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wieder einmal Flugzeuge.


 
Schick schick, wie kommst du so nah an son militärisches Flugzeug ran?

Ich hab auch n paar Flieger  Wie findet ihrs? Ich weiß das zweite Bild ist leider etwas unscharf, sieht aber ausgedruckt schick aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kamera ist die 600D, Objektiv ist das Sigma 18-250 F3,5-6,3 Macro.


----------



## Sixxer (3. August 2013)

Billiglöhner aus Myanmar zum Transport auf die Baustelle.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. August 2013)

Sixxer außer das Bilder des Etihad Fliegers sie die Bilder in den letzten zwei Posts lediglich Schnappschüsse


----------



## Sixxer (3. August 2013)

Richtig erkannt.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2013)

Letztes Wochenende war mal wieder bei uns "Live At The Grenz"

WasWäreWenn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2013)

Nettes Bild yappi . 

Ich hab mal mein Tele spazieren geführt...  Etwas Emotionen gefällig?


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nettes Bild yappi .


 
Kommen noch weitere... 

JCs Musicclub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (4. August 2013)

Bilder von der Band Fedora 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder sind vom 02.08.2013 aus Weilburg/Pop am Fluss


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2013)

Das Erste ist gut, beim Zweiten liegt der Fokus aufm Shirt.


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2013)

Da sollte er vielleicht auch hin...


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2013)

Nicht wenn der Blick zuerst auf das Gesicht gelenkt wird wie es bei solchen  Fotos nun mal der Fall ist. Mal davon abgesehen, dass bei der ja eh nix zu sehen ist .


----------



## dome001 (4. August 2013)

Eigentlich war der Focus punkt auf dem Gesicht, finde es aber trotzdem sehr gelungen 

Hier ist noch ein Bild von der Band 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2013)

Der Schärfepunkt scheint mir bei dem Kollegen eher in Höhe seiner linken Schulter, sofern man bei dem Gerippe davon überhaupt sprechen kann, zu liegen. Und zwar dort, wo das Gitarrenband seiner Fender auf dem Hemd aufliegt. An der Belichtungszeit kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. 1/320s sollten zum "Einfrieren" eines Kopfes, der sich halbwegs natürlich bewegt, locker ausreichen. Vielleicht mal überprüfen, ob an deiner Kamera-Objektiv-Kombi ein Fokusproblem vorliegt, wenn du dir 100%ig sicher bist, auf sein Gesicht (und das der Sängerin) fokussiert zu haben, zum Beispiel mit dem Fokusdetektor von Traumflieger...


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

Weiter gehts mit JCs Musicclub...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging net schärfer (der Chessy hüpft auf der Bühne rum wie ein Wilder )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. August 2013)

mal was von heute.


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

Also bei Portrait / Frauenfotos ist der Günnie echt ne Hausnummer für sich...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also bei Portrait / Frauenfotos ist der Günnie echt ne Hausnummer für sich...


 
Hehe danke


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

Wenn ich mal heirate weiß ich schon wenn ich für die Hochzeitsfotos "anschnorre" 


Nochmals ein Bild von JCs damits nicht OT wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. August 2013)

Nichts ist umsonst yappi


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also bei Portrait / Frauenfotos ist der Günnie echt ne Hausnummer für sich...


 /sign 

Wobei ich mich ECHT! Frage, woher er auch immer die mords endgeilen Lokations bekommt. 

Gerade daran fehlt es mir eigentlich  

Ok ok, mir fehlt wohl einfach teils auch einfach das Auge um die Lokations auch zu sehen, aber hier bei uns ist es auch eher allgemein "langweilig". Entweder flach wien Pfannkuchen, oder "bergig" wie Drecksau...  Und die Hügel/Berge die da sind dicht bewaldet und in Nord-Südrichtung... Sprich schön mit Licht ist da auch nichts zu machen, da nur Westhang... :WALL:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wobei ich mich ECHT! Frage, woher er auch immer die mords endgeilen Lokations bekommt.
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn endgeil? 

Das letzte Bild war an einer Weide. Keine Ahnung wie viel Millionen es davon gibt 

Ansonsten mache ich immer Fotos ohne das ich vorher weiß wo. Das heißt, Locations werden immer erst beim Shooting selbst gefunden. 
Aber abgesehen davon gibt es überall gute Locations. Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich ringsum auch nur Weinberge. Weinberge spielen bei den Fotos aber eher nur selten eine Rolle. 

Ich versuche eigentlich auch eher die Locations in den Hintergrund zu rücken. Die Mädels gefallen mir da doch besser


----------



## Haspu (5. August 2013)

Ich würde endgeil eventuell als Steigerung von Super, toll verstehen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Ich würde endgeil eventuell als Steigerung von Super, toll verstehen.


 
Danke für die Erläuterung  ....Ich meinte das aber eher. Was ist an einer Weide "endgeil"?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2013)

In meiner Freizeit fotografiere ich auch gerne mit einer  Spiegelreflexkamera, allerdings schneide ich die Bilder zu einem  Zeitraffer-Video zusammen. Nach 1 Jahr Material-Sammlung gibts jetzt den  ersten Trailer zu sehen. Bin gespannt wie ihr den findet:

*- Video bei Youtube anschauen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles weitere zum Projekt erfahrt ihr hier: http://www.timelapse-movie.de/das-projekt/


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2013)

Aaaaah endlich dein Trailer. 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2013)

Sehr sehr geil die timeslape. 

Gz auch für die Unterstützung durch PCGH und Manfrotta 

@Günnie:
Mir gefallen deine Locations einfach immer! richtig richtig gut. Es sind einfach Locations, die mir sehr zusagen vom Style her. Einfach etwas wunderlich und aus der surreal bzw aus der alltäglichen Welt heraus gerückt. Ich finde es ist irgendwo immer ein bischen ein "magisches" Kribbeln dabei.

Du verstehst es einfach richtig richtig gut, dieses Flair in den Bildern ein zu fangen. Wie ich schon sagte, und du ja auch andeutest. Mir fehlt da wohl einfach das Auge oft für. Bei reinen Landschaften und Gebäuden usw klappt es bei mir auch immer mal wieder, aber bei Personen bin ich irgendwie der Totalversager  Muss da noch viel viel viel lernen. Mich würde es nur interessieren, wonach du eben schaust, bzw. wie du wirklich die Locations findest. Einfach mal so rumrennen kann ich kaum glauben.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. August 2013)

@Skysnake: 80% Prozent lauf ich mit dem Mädel durch die Gegend und wir schauen einfach was gut aussehen könnte. Vorteil ist vielleicht dann auch das die Mädels ja auch so paar Ideen im Kopf haben und gute Stellen entdecken.

Schwieriger ist es nette hübsche Mädels zu finden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist es nette hübsche Mädels zu finden


 
Seih froh das der Frauenanteil in dem Forum nicht so hoch ist, die würden dich sonst zerreißen für die Aussage...


----------



## Hideout (5. August 2013)

Um es mal mit den Worten des Themenerstellers zu sagen:



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ->  Zum  Diskussions-Thread geht es hier lang <-


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. August 2013)

Sorry. Dann wieder etwas gegen OT

Von Sonntag und der Woche davor und der davor und so


----------



## Hideout (6. August 2013)

Mal wieder sehr schönes dabei 

Von mir gibts was vom Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord, leider war wegen des 24h Rennens vieles abgesperrt sodass man nirgens hin kam und kaum Fotos machen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß auf dem zweiten Bild rauscht es, aber LR5 wendet ja die Schärfe und Rauschreduzierung nicht an beim Exportieren sehr kleiner Bilder.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist es nette hübsche Mädels zu finden



Unterschreib ich sofort


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2013)

Konzert von heute (öhm gestern) Abend. Nur von RAW in JPG konvertiert. Übrigens aus der 450D . Auf der 40D war das 120-300 angeschraubt, die Speicherkarten habe ich noch nicht durch .


----------



## Hideout (8. August 2013)

Ebenfalls Duisburg aber am Innenhafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. August 2013)

Noch ein hübsches Mädel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D300s mit Sigma 35mm 1.4


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2013)

Konzertfotografie mit 120-300/2.8 OS . OOC


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. August 2013)

Demnächst dann wieder ein anderes Gesicht 

EDIT:

Doch gleich hier noch angehängt


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2013)

@Günnie:

Bild 3 und 4 


BTT

*Live At The Grenz 2013*

6th Element


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. August 2013)

@Gün

drei und vier sind sehr schön! richtig schönes Bokeh 
Welches Objektiv hast du verwendet?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. August 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Gün
> 
> drei und vier sind sehr schön! richtig schönes Bokeh
> Welches Objektiv hast du verwendet?



85mm f/1.8

Zu deinen Fotos.

Beim ersten würde es vielleicht besser aussehen sie würde ihre Hände hinter sich aufstützen. Das streckt den Körper etwas und betont die Figur. Außerdem passt es gut zum sommerlichen Wetter und den Füßen im Wasser.

Beim zweiten stören mich die Füße in Richtung Kamera. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das wirkt immer unvorteilhaft. Besonders wenn die Knie so dominant sind. Ihr rechtes angewinkeltes Bein sticht hier sehr hervor. Da sie es sehr stark anwinkelt wird ihre Wade auch recht breit gedrückt wird.


----------



## dome001 (11. August 2013)

Zwei Bilder von Heute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. August 2013)

dome001 schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder von Heute


 
Beim ersten ist der Schnitt sehr seltsam. Weshalb ihr Gesicht so tief und am Rand? Ihr Blick ist etwas angespannt und wirkt sehr darauf gewartet fotografiert zu werden. (Ich weiß es ist schwierig sich zu entspannen) 

Beim zweiten säuft die Hose ab. Man erkennt keine Konturen wie die Beine verlaufen sowie Fuß angeschnitten. Ich hätte sie den Fuß vielleicht an der Rahmenseite anlegen lassen an der sie auch steht.


----------



## dome001 (11. August 2013)

Für sie war es das Zweite mal das Sie vor einer Kamera als Model gestanden hat. 
Ich Probiere bei mir noch etwas aus wie und was ich machen muss, mache normal Sport aufnahmen  
Übung macht den Meister xD


----------



## Hideout (12. August 2013)

Ein paar Fallschirmspringer 
Pentax K-30 + smc DA L 50-200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (12. August 2013)

Mir fehlt die Strukturierung der Wolken.


----------



## Hideout (12. August 2013)

Hmm.. wo ist die denn nur? Achja, es war keine da 
Ne ehrlich, es war gleichmäßig grell und bewölkt. Aber man findet ja immer irgendwas das nicht passt.
Und ich muss sagen, so lenkt nichts vom eigentlich Motiv ab.


----------



## Schmidde (12. August 2013)

Quasi frisch aus der Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch einmal im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück noch erwischt bevor der Himmel nun völlig zugezogen ist 


Edit:
Ups, sollte nach Möglichkeit in den Naturfotografie-Thread verschoben werden


----------



## Sixxer (13. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Achja, es war keine da


Augen auf bei Bild 4.


----------



## Hideout (13. August 2013)

Du meinst Bild 5.
Aber ich verstehs trotzdem nicht, da belichtet man das Motiv (die Fallschirmspringer) richtig und die Wolken verlieren Struktur weil diese ja viel heller sind und es passt trotzdem nicht. Ist doch völlig normal weil es keine HDR Aufnahme ist und ich auch keine draus zaubern wollte und unwichtig für das Motiv.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

Was mir bei den Fallschirmspringern viel eher fehlt, ist die Bewegungsfreiheit (im Bild). Was ich damit sagen will, die Fotos sind zu stark beschnitten. Dadurch verliert der geneigte Betrachter das Gefühl, dass er es hier mit Objekten zu tun hat, die sich tatsächlich bewegen. Im ersten Foto zum Beispiel hätte ich noch etwas Platz hinter dem Bremsschirm (~5% bezogen auf die Breite des Bildes) und noch etwas mehr Platz vor dem Springer bzw. Fallschirm (~5-10% bezogen auf die Breite des Bildes) gelassen. Oberhalb des Schirms passt der "Abstand", unterhalb des Springers könnte man noch ein wenig beschneiden...


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2013)

Sport...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. August 2013)

Ursprünglich war es auch Sport. Jetzt Stress und wenig Schlaf 

Achso. Das kann als Schnappschuss angesehen werden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2013)

Günni

Immer noch xy-mal besser als vieles was hier sonst gezeigt wird


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2013)

*DudeBox* bei Live At The Grenz 2013

Nikon D90 + Tamron 70-300 USD VC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2013)

Das erste finde ich etwas weich, hast du das entrauscht oder liegt das an meinem Monitor hier?


----------



## DP455 (15. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> hast du das entrauscht


Bei ISO 200 an einer D90 macht das, so glaube ich, (noch) nicht wirklich Sinn...



nfsgame schrieb:


> ...oder liegt das an meinem Monitor hier?


Nö, same hier. Aber bedenke, es ist ein 300€-Telezoom. Und dafür schaut es am langen Ende (300mm) und Offenblende doch gar nicht übel aus, wie ich finde. Die "warme Farbdarstellung" der Tamrons ist übrigens genau mein Ding. Und deshalb habe ich ja auch zwei...


----------



## der_yappi (15. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das erste finde ich etwas weich, hast du das entrauscht oder liegt das an meinem Monitor hier?


 
Nö - ooc und mit Elements auf 1200px skaliert (ACDSee könnte das zwar auch, pfuscht aber irgendwie am Bild rum...)
Muss auch noch die für mich besten EInstellungen an der D90 finden - die von der D80 konnte ich leider nicht 1:1 übernehmen (tw anderes Menü / mehr Funktionen)


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Bei ISO 200 an einer D90 macht das, so glaube ich, (noch) nicht wirklich Sinn...


 
Sorry, habe kein Exif-Viewer auf dem Rechner hier...


----------



## Hideout (15. August 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Günni
> 
> Immer noch xy-mal besser als vieles was hier sonst gezeigt wird



Fühlst du dich jetzt selbst besser, ja? ;P
Klar sind nicht alle gleich gut, aber es sind ja auch manchmal die Geschmäcker verschieden. Da muss man nicht ein paar andere schlechter machen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nö - ooc und mit Elements auf 1200px skaliert (ACDSee könnte das zwar auch, pfuscht aber irgendwie am Bild rum...)
> Muss auch noch die für mich besten EInstellungen an der D90 finden - die von der D80 konnte ich leider nicht 1:1 übernehmen (tw anderes Menü / mehr Funktionen)


 
Ziehe meine Aussage zurück, am Monitor zuhause "matscht" es nicht... Dämlicher Acer-19"-Widescreen am Arbeitsplatz... Das nächste Mal zieh ich einen Tisch weiter, da stehen drei 21"-Eizo RadiForce ...


----------



## pixelflair (16. August 2013)

Gewohntes aus dem Bereich Sport..... Bundesliga-Testspiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nochmal ein Panorama beim ATP-Tennisturnier in Braunschweig vor nem guten Monat..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und noch ein Bundesligastadion (während der Umbauphase)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. August 2013)

Von vor paar Tagen 

Erste Bild: Analog Mittelformat auf Fujicolor Reala 100 Scan vom Negativ.


----------



## totovo (18. August 2013)

Gäubodenfest

Aufgenommen mit dem Lumia 925! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. August 2013)

Noch bissl analoges Zeug und ein digitales


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. August 2013)

Nochmal was


----------



## dome001 (21. August 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder, hoffentlich komme ich auch bald bei dem Level an. 


Vor ca 3 Monaten aufgenommen


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. August 2013)

@Günnie Kologe: wieder mal Top 

Heute hatte ich mal die Gelegenheit zu einem Rundflug von Kiel, entlang der Ostseeküste, nach Flensburg und über Schleswig-Holstein zurück. Zum Einsatz kamen die D300s mit dem Tamron 17-50mm. Ich hatte die D7000 mit dem 70-200mm dabei, fand es allerdings schon mit dem kleinen Objektiv schwierig in der engen Kabine. Es musste daher in der Tasche bleiben. Leider war die Plexischeibe vom Flieger stark zerkratzt und es war sehr diesig, die Ergebnisse sind aber dennoch einigermaßen brauchbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2013)

Fußball


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. August 2013)

Nachschlag


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2013)

@dome: Bild gefällt 

@Günnie: Sieht  aus. Vor allem Numero 1.
Beim zweiten ist ein Teil vom Kopf ab. Absicht oder Versehen?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt. War mir egal   Auf solche Ecken achte ich nicht. Nur wenn Finger und Füße angeschnitten sind versuch ich zu vermeiden. Hätte man in dem Fall vielleicht sogar noch enger schneiden können.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2013)

Heißt es nicht der Digital-Bilder-Thread ? Digitaler geht nicht ...


----------



## Hideout (25. August 2013)

Das Wasserschloss Herten an einem verregneten Morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von der anderen Seite mit einer SW Bearbeitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2013)

Erst dachte ich: ist das verrauscht - dann ist mir aufgefallen - das sind die kleinen Ziegel vom Gebäude 

Die horizontale Version gefällt mir besser als die vertikale.
Das letzte Bild hat auch nen schönen Charme - Sepia oder direkt S/W?


----------



## Hideout (25. August 2013)

Es rauscht auch ein wenig, ISO 800 und ohne entrauschen, geht aber 
Ja stimmt, es ist Sepia erstellt in SilverEfex2 

Und noch eine SW Bearbeitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Es rauscht auch ein wenig, ISO 800 und ohne entrauschen, geht aber
> Ja stimmt, es ist Sepia erstellt in SilverEfex2
> 
> Und noch eine SW Bearbeitung
> ...



Ich finde den linken Teil des Bildes interessanter. Hätte den Ausschnitt nur darauf beschränkt.

Ich war mal so frei.


----------



## Hideout (27. August 2013)

Den Ausschnitt finde ich auch nicht schlecht, denke den werde ich mal als zusätzliche Version so übernehmen.

Hier noch die Zeche Ewald



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Hier noch die Zeche Ewald


Sind mir etwas zu fad.


----------



## Hideout (27. August 2013)

Meinst vom Kontrast / Farben? Es war auch sehr diesig an dem Tag, weiches Licht durch die Bewölkung und leichter Nebel überall. Da kann man aber vielleicht noch etwas am Regler drehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2013)

*5 Zeichen*


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2013)

Nochmals Live At The Grenz 2013



*WasWäreWenn*

D90 + Sigma 50-150



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*ZAP Gang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigma 50-150 EX HSM 2.8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2013)

Ein bisschen Fußball .


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2013)

Hat sich dein großes 120-300er gut gelohnt


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2013)

Danke, so langsam werde ich wärmer mit der Linse. Ich hole aber bestimmt noch nicht das Maximum heraus...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. August 2013)

Wer mag darf mir gern folgen 

Leave a Scar


----------



## target2804 (29. August 2013)

ein nicht böse gemeinter tip: achte auf deine rechtschreibung auf deiner internetpräsenz.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Das alles klein und ohne Komma geschrieben ist darf gerne und muss so sein. 

Da bisher nur ein schriftlicher Beitrag verfasst wurde kristallisiert sich das noch nicht so raus. Kommt aber noch, versprochen.


----------



## target2804 (30. August 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Das alles klein und ohne Komma geschrieben ist darf gerne und muss so sein.
> 
> Da bisher nur ein schriftlicher Beitrag verfasst wurde kristallisiert sich das noch nicht so raus. Kommt aber noch, versprochen.


 
Ok alles klar  Aber z.B. dass-das wurde auch verwechselt. 
Meiner Meinung nach würde es mit Kommata etc einen professionelleren eindruck machen. aber wie gesagt, das ist meine eigene einschätzung, mehr nicht^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. August 2013)

Kein Thema  

Wer sich daran stört und abgeschreckt fühlt den brauch ich sowieso nicht für das Projekt vor der Kamera. Das ein Projekt für mich selbst was in keinster Weise kommerziell noch professionell wirken soll. Mir wurde auch schon gesagt das ich mit meinem nickname niemanden finden würde für shootings. Bisher kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Aber egal jetzt. Wird sonst ot


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

Geknipst mit: Canon EOS 600D 

Geknipst wo: Köln/Bonn Flughafen

Geknipst wann: 30.08.2013


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2013)

@ Zeus


Ich würde bei dem Bild viel, viel mehr croppen. 90% des Bildes sind langweilig, füllen nur die Megapixel ohne Sinn  
Und dann auch gleich so croppen das der Vogel nicht mittig im Bild ist, so würde ich es wesentlich schöner finden. 
So wie es ist fixiert man den Blick nur auf die Mitte, auf eine sehr kleine Stelle.

Edit: Ich habs mal ein wenig probiert (wenn es dir was ausmacht lösche ich es wieder), aber so zufrieden bin ich auch noch nicht. Der Hintergund ist halt immernoch mehr als langweilig und wertet das Bild extrem ab. Natur ist da einfach schöner!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Zeus
> 
> 
> Ich würde bei dem Bild viel, viel mehr croppen. 90% des Bildes sind langweilig, füllen nur die Megapixel ohne Sinn
> ...



Jetzt sind nur noch 50% langweilig.


----------



## dome001 (31. August 2013)

Heute habe ich mich mit meiner neuen Cam angefreundet 
 Canon EOS 5D Mark III+ Canon EF 24-70mm 1:2.8L


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. August 2013)

dome001 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich mit meiner neuen Cam angefreundet
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III+ Canon EF 24-70mm 1:2.8L



So richtig dicke seid ihr aber noch nicht oder?

Zumindest sieht mir das nicht wirklich nach einem 5000 Euro Equipment aus.


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

@ Bioschnitzel

Versuch den Haussperling mal unter Benutzung der "Drittel-Regel" in einem der Schnittpunkte der das Foto so "aufteilenden" 3 horizontalen und 3 vertikalen Linie zu positionieren. Bei dir würde sich sich linke untere Ecke des Schnittpunktequadrats anbieten...


----------



## EvilMonk (31. August 2013)

Das hilft bei dem Einheitsgrau des Hintergrunds (und der Vogel ist nun eben auch kein Papagei) auch nichtmehr viel. Ich würde es eher mit ner relativ starken Vignette versuchen.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Zeus
> 
> 
> Ich würde bei dem Bild viel, viel mehr croppen. 90% des Bildes sind langweilig, füllen nur die Megapixel ohne Sinn
> ...


 
Jo danke, aber war sowieso ein schnappschuss. War eig. ungewollt aber halt nun passiert. Mein eigenliches Motiv war wie schon erwähnt viel größer als der Vogel!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Jo danke, aber war sowieso ein schnappschuss. War eig. ungewollt aber halt nun passiert. Mein eigenliches Motiv war wie schon erwähnt viel größer als der Vogel!


 
Was war denn das Motiv? Der olle Zaun?


----------



## Hideout (1. September 2013)

Bilder aus dem Deutschen Bergbau-Museum Bochum mit ISO6400 nicht entrauscht oder geschärft (wegen dem LR5 Bug).

Hier haben wir: Grubenlampe,    Walze,                  Sprengwagen und eine Bohrkrone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal Bohrkrone und das sind Rohr-Schnellkupplungen, einfach aber effektiv. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (1. September 2013)

Dreck vermindert sichtbares Rauschen, war schon immer so 
Was ist der RL5 Bug?


----------



## Hideout (1. September 2013)

Jap bei solchen Bildern geht das noch mit dem Rauschen 
Der Bug ist, das bei Bilder die stark verkleinert werden z.B. fürs Forum, die Parameter für Schärfen und Rauschreduzierung ignoriert werden. So als würden sie einfach auf 0 stehen, also Rauschen was man dann sieht müsste eigentlich nicht sein, genauso das auch mehr schärfe möglich wäre.


----------



## christian.pitt (1. September 2013)

den hast du aber nicht mehr, wennst du aber die neuste version draufhast


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> den hast du aber nicht mehr, wennst du aber die neuste version draufhast


 
Stimmt, mit dem neusten Update rauscht das verkleinerte Bild noch extremer als vor dem Update ...


Sportlicher Testlauf vom 85er... Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich es behalte.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2013)

Geknipst mit: Canon EOS 600D

Geknipst wo: Köln/Bonn Flughafen

Geknipst wann: 30.08.2013


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2013)

Freitag den letzten sonnigen Tag genutzt


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

Für sonnig aber recht sparsam belichtet ... Aufs Top gemessen, was? Geraderücken würde ich persönlich auch noch...


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2013)

Der rechte Fuß scheint mir etwas verschwommen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. September 2013)

Also ich finde es ganz gut.

Der Fuß darf gern verschwommen sein. 

@nfsgame: Nach was willst es denn gerade rücken? Nach dem Ufer? 

Etwas heller und nicht ganz so warm hätte mir vielleicht besser gefallen ansonsten find ich es gut.


----------



## DP455 (2. September 2013)

Was ihr schon wieder rumzulästern habt, wohl noch nie was von flussabwärts gehört ? Aber mal im "Ernst", 'finde die Aufnahme doch arg beschnitten. Ein bisschen mehr Beinfreiheit, und das ist jetzt nicht auf das bezogen, was das Fräulein an, oder besser gesagt nicht an hat, wäre imho nicht schlecht. Außerdem würde ich es begrüßen, wenn das Fräulein mal nicht vom Fotografen weg, sondern zum Fotografen hin schauen würde. Es sei denn, der Fotograf beabsichtigt, dass der erste Blick des geneigten Betrachters auf die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale fällt. Dann würde ich sagen, zumindest in diesem Punkt alles richtig gemacht . Zur Belichtung wurde ja schon alles gesagt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Was ihr schon wieder rumzulästern habt, wohl noch nie was von flussabwärts gehört ? Aber mal im "Ernst", 'finde die Aufnahme doch arg beschnitten. Ein bisschen mehr Beinfreiheit, und das ist jetzt nicht auf das bezogen, was das Fräulein an, oder besser gesagt nicht an hat, wäre imho nicht schlecht. Außerdem würde ich es begrüßen, wenn das Fräulein mal nicht vom Fotografen weg, sondern zum Fotografen hin schauen würde. Es sei denn, der Fotograf beabsichtigt, dass der erste Blick des geneigten Betrachters auf die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale fällt. Dann würde ich sagen, zumindest in diesem Punkt alles richtig gemacht . Zur Belichtung wurde ja schon alles gesagt...


 
Es gibt auch eine Version, auf der das "Fräulein" (wir beide haben uns bepisst vor lachen^^) in die Kamera schaut. Allerdings finden wir beide diese Version besser. 
Mehr Platz ging nicht. Mit dem Rücken an der Mauer und die 50er Scherbe drauf.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Für sonnig aber recht sparsam belichtet ... Aufs Top gemessen, was? Geraderücken würde ich persönlich auch noch...


 
Die Schieflage ist mir auch aufgefallen, nachdem ich es veröffentlicht hatte... passiert 
Zu dunkel finde ich es an meinem Monitor nicht. 
Wärme ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## pixelflair (3. September 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Version, auf der das "Fräulein" (wir beide haben uns bepisst vor lachen^^) in die Kamera schaut. Allerdings finden wir beide diese Version besser.
> Mehr Platz ging nicht. Mit dem Rücken an der Mauer und die 50er Scherbe drauf.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Suche Schärfe beim Bild...


----------



## Hideout (3. September 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Suche Schärfe beim Bild...


 Im Gesicht, wo sie sein soll! 
Es sieht mir nur ein wenig zu dunkel aus und ja, etwas gerade rücken kann man es vielleicht.

@nichtraucher91du könntest du deinen Monitor vielleicht mal mit einem Graukeil überprüfen und einstellen. Mein Monitor war jetzt lange Zeit auch viel zu hell und kontrastreich eingestellt. Habs auch erst an meinen Ausdrucken gemerkt und das ein Bekannter sagte die Bilder sehen so blass aus.


----------



## pixelflair (3. September 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Im Gesicht, wo sie sein soll!
> Es sieht mir nur ein wenig zu dunkel aus und ja, etwas gerade rücken kann man es vielleicht.
> 
> @nichtraucher91du könntest du deinen Monitor vielleicht mal mit einem Graukeil überprüfen und einstellen. Mein Monitor war jetzt lange Zeit auch viel zu hell und kontrastreich eingestellt. Habs auch erst an meinen Ausdrucken gemerkt und das ein Bekannter sagte die Bilder sehen so blass aus.


 

also beim besten willen, kauf dir ne Brille, denn die Schärfe liegt auf der Hand und nicht auf dem Kopf/Augen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (3. September 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Suche Schärfe beim Bild...





pixelflair schrieb:


> also beim besten willen, kauf dir ne Brille, denn die Schärfe liegt auf der Hand und nicht auf dem Kopf/Augen.


Dann hast du sie ja gefunden, glückwunsch. Und danke nein, vielleicht gehst du mal zum Augenarzt.
Die Libelle hast du schön überschärft, sicher wolltest du das Rauschen im Hintergrund sichtbar machen


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2013)

Überschärft sieht mir die Libelle zumindest auf dem Monitor auf der Arbeit nicht aus, vielleicht etwas zu hoher Tonwert im Bereich der Lichter, was den Eindruck erscheinen lässt. Kann man nur in ner höheren Auflösung beurteilen. Bei dem Bild von nichtraucher91 suche ich quasi instinktiv auch die Schärfe in der Kopfregion, die ist da aber warum auch immer (Fehlfokus, Bewegungsunschärfe oder Verwackeln (eher weniger)) nicht vorhanden. Eine großzügigere Belichtung erzeugt übrigens öfter mal den Eindruck einer allgemein höheren Schärfe, bisschen psychologisch bedingt.


----------



## Skysnake (3. September 2013)

Das liegt einfach daran, dass der Kopf schon aus dem Fokus raus geht. Schaut einfach mal auf den Boden. Das sieht man, dass der Körper recht weit hinten im Fokusbereich liegt, und durch die weitere Entfernung des Kopfes von der Optik ist diese halt nicht mehr in der Schärfeebene, sondern geht bereits in die Unschärfe. Leichter Fornfokus. That's it.


----------



## Hideout (3. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Überschärft sieht mir die Libelle zumindest auf dem Monitor auf der Arbeit nicht aus, vielleicht etwas zu hoher Tonwert im Bereich der Lichter, was den Eindruck erscheinen lässt. Kann man nur in ner höheren Auflösung beurteilen. Bei dem Bild von nichtraucher91 suche ich quasi instinktiv auch die Schärfe in der Kopfregion, die ist da aber warum auch immer (Fehlfokus, Bewegungsunschärfe oder Verwackeln (eher weniger)) nicht vorhanden. Eine großzügigere Belichtung erzeugt übrigens öfter mal den Eindruck einer allgemein höheren Schärfe, bisschen psychologisch bedingt.


Das auch, aber überschärft ist es ebenfalls. Das Problem ist auch das man sich irgendwann dran gewöhnt und die Bilder immer weiter schärft um wieder einen schärferen Eindruck zu gewinnen. Das ein helleres Bild schärfer wirkt, ist durch unser Auge bedingt das vorallem auf das sehen im hellen getrimmt ist. Und in den helleren Tonwertbereichen befinde  sich mehr Bildinformationen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, dass der Kopf schon aus dem Fokus raus geht. Schaut einfach mal auf den Boden. Das sieht man, dass der Körper recht weit hinten im Fokusbereich liegt, und durch die weitere Entfernung des Kopfes von der Optik ist diese halt nicht mehr in der Schärfeebene, sondern geht bereits in die Unschärfe. Leichter Fornfokus. That's it.


Das ist doch mal eine gute, nachvollziehbare Erklärung und ohne persönlich abwertend zu werden. Danke


----------



## Placebo (3. September 2013)

Sharpness is a bourgeois concept - Henri Cartier-Bresson 

Ich finde minimal unscharfe Bilder sogar angenehmer, als überschärfte (die goldene Mitte ist natürlich immer noch das Optimum). Was ich an dem Bild eher zu bemängeln hätte, wäre die Kamerahöhe. Die hätte ruhig etwas weiter oben sein können. Dass der Poster das nächste Mal besser treffen sollte, weiß er höchstwahrscheinlich auch selbst (und muss nicht jedes Mal vorgekaut werden).


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. September 2013)

Ladet lieber Bilder hoch statt hier rumzuquatschen.


----------



## dome001 (3. September 2013)

@ günnie: ja wir sind noch nicht so ein gute Team aber es wird schon noch 
Das Bild ist auch von dem Tag. 

und deine Bilder sind wie immer Super Klasse


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2013)

Bilder, das hört sich doch gut an  ...


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. September 2013)

Sind die Sterne nachträglich per EBV eingefügt oder ist es so aufgenommen? Schöne Stimmung, das Bild gefällt mir.


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2013)

Die sind so aufgenommen . Kannst ja mal in die EXIFs gucken, da steht als letzte Bearbeitungsinstanz Lightroom 5 drin und nicht Photoshop .


----------



## Falk (5. September 2013)

Mal wieder zwei bescheidene Beiträge zu diesem Thread von mir:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. September 2013)

Weiß nicht ob ich das hier schonmal hatte?

Nur ein kleiner Clip aus dem Urlaub letztes Jahr.
https://vimeo.com/47016944


----------



## SanjiWhite (6. September 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir  Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie hier rein gehören, oder in den anderen Thread... Aber ich bin mal so frei und poste sie hier 
Das letzte Bild ist leider etwas unscharf geworden


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2013)

Ich hege ja heute so leichte Mordgedanken gegen den Lichttech - bei ISO6400, f1.8 und zweistelligen Nennern hört die Freundschaft auf !


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2013)

Das kenn ich auch...
Mein Cousin hat mit seiner Band mal in ner Rockkneipe gespielt.
Dei Bühne war ne umgebaute Kegelbahn, und die Lichttechnik bestand aus zwei Scheinis rechts und links mit so nem Farbfilterwechselrad davor 

Da kam zu >95% nur Schund bei raus...


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2013)

Und etwas Kontrastprogramm . Crashderby kommt morgen .


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2013)

Sieht geil aus.
Mit was dürfen wir da noch rechnen?


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2013)

Wieder Irland
Im Hafen von Kilronan auf Inishmore (Aran Islands - Galway Bay)

D90 + Tokina 12-24



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mit was dürfen wir da noch rechnen?


 
Stockcar - totale Zerstörung  ! Heute war der Zeitlauf, morgen noch die Viertelmeile aufm Acker und danach wird alles zerstört  .


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2013)

Nachschub.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. September 2013)

Was von heute


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2013)

Schon lustig wo manche Bilder landen - Freitag war der Auftritt... Nur irgendwie mal wieder nen Bild, dass eigentlich schon gedanklich in Richtung Papierkorb gewandert ist....


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. September 2013)

Auch von gestern.


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2013)

Ein bischen was, das ich auf der Halde Hoheward aufgenommen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. September 2013)

Inzwischen schon vorgestern


----------



## Hideout (10. September 2013)

Das zweite kenn ich irgendwoher 
Aber mal ne andere Frage, ist das Rauschen so beabsichtigt? Teilweise hat es ja irgendwie was und passt auch, teilweise find ich es aber so stark das es dann mehr stört.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. September 2013)

Woher kennst du es denn? 

Ja ist so beabsichtigt. Wer wissen möchte wieso. Weil ich es so mag.


----------



## EvilMonk (10. September 2013)

Kann ich verstehen, in deinen bisherigen Fotos sah es echt gut aus. Ich persönlich mag das auch gerne. Aber bei den letzten beiden hast du es etwas übertrieben


----------



## Hideout (10. September 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Auch von gestern.


 Von dort


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. September 2013)

Find ich nicht aber nun gut das ist Geschmackssache. 

Ah okay hatte ich schon angehängt.


----------



## Air0r (10. September 2013)

Finde das Rauschen nicht schlimm, aber würde mir etwas mehr Kontrast wünschen, Günnie... kann es sein dass du kräftig geschärft hast?

Hier mal wieder was von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. September 2013)

Air0r schrieb:


> Finde das Rauschen nicht schlimm, aber würde mir etwas mehr Kontrast wünschen, Günnie... kann es sein dass du kräftig geschärft hast?
> 
> Hier mal wieder was von mir:
> 
> ...



Nix geschärft.

Das dritte ist toll. Bei den anderen kann ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen. Packen mich aber nicht richtig


----------



## christian.pitt (10. September 2013)

Körnung ist hier das Zauberwort


----------



## EvilMonk (11. September 2013)

Also neben dem dritten kann ich auch dem zweiten durchaus was abgewinnen! Starker Kontrast aber (fast) kein Clipping beider Richtungen und es erinnert mich von der Stimmung und dem Gefühl sehr an "Der Hobbit"


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. September 2013)

Von Anfang August  Sind in Lightroom wesentlich schärfer, jpg scheint Sterne zu vermatschen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: jetz aber mit anhang


----------



## DP455 (12. September 2013)

Das Croppen von Wasserzeichen macht einen nicht zum Urheber...


----------



## Sixxer (12. September 2013)

Lol. Wer soll es denn sein? Einer von hier? Airliners.net | Airplanes - Aviation - Aircraft- Aircraft Photos & News


----------



## DP455 (12. September 2013)

Findest du das immer noch lustig? 'Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du 'ne Ahnung davon hast, was dich 'ne Urheberrechtsverletzung kosten kann. 'Schlage vor, du entfernst das Foto. Dann entferne ich auch meine Beiträge...


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Schnappschuß


 
Ein Hammer Bild wirklich. 


(Ich liebe Flugzeuge).


----------



## dome001 (12. September 2013)

Von Heute


----------



## DP455 (12. September 2013)

Tolle Idee, nur die Farben...


----------



## Sixxer (12. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Findest du das immer noch lustig? 'Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du 'ne Ahnung davon hast, was dich 'ne Urheberrechtsverletzung kosten kann. 'Schlage vor, du entfernst das Foto. Dann entferne ich auch meine Beiträge...


Liest du auch wirklich alles was ich poste? 





Sixxer schrieb:


> Lol. Wer soll es denn sein? Einer von hier?  Airliners.net | Airplanes - Aviation -  Aircraft- Aircraft Photos & News


Da sind hunderte Bilder von mir. Und wir sind eine Community. Einfach zurückhalten wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## DP455 (12. September 2013)

Falls das Foto wirklich von dir sein sollte ( a) was ich auch angesichts dessen, was du hier an Fotos bis jetzt abgeliefert hast, stark bezweifle b) zudem mal eben so den Wohnort von Israel nach Dresden verlagert, oder wie ???), kannst du das doch beweisen, indem du das Original (also ohne Wasserzeichen und ohne Crop) hochlädst. Ansonsten hast du ohne Genehmigung des Urhebers nicht das Recht, das Bild hier (zumal gecroppt und als deins "verkauft") hochzuladen, nur weil du (angeblich) in derselben "Community" tätig bist. Ich kann den Urheber ja auch gerne mal kontaktieren. Mal schauen, ob ich dann bei dir lande. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass du es darauf wirklich ankommen lassen möchtest. Im übrigen, ich weiß sehr wohl, wovon ich spreche, da ich mehrere Jahre am hiesigen Flughafen gearbeitet habe und zudem auch hobbymäßig mit Spottern in Kontakt gekommen bin. Was die gar nicht mögen, ist, wenn man sich mit fremden Federn schmückt, insbesondere wenn es sich um solch anspruchsvolle Aufnahmen wie diese handelt...


----------



## Sixxer (12. September 2013)

Mein letztes Statement dazu: Wer sagt denn das ich in Dresden wohne? Und du kannst ihn gerne kontaktieren. Kann aber sein das die Antwort von mir kommt.

@ Zeus 18
Ich liebe Flugzeuge auch. Bin im Dezember und Januar in Amman, Tel Aviv, Bangkok( beide Airports), Siem Reap, Hanoi, Singapur, Kuala Lumpur sowie Hongkong. Mal sehen was du zu "knipsen" gibt. Bin auch alle 2 Jahre in Berlin sowie Frankreich zu den Events unterwegs.


----------



## GxGamer (12. September 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Schnappschuß


 
Wenn der Schnappschuss von dir ist, sollte es ja ein leichtes sein, das Bild in voller Größe ohne Wasserzeichen hochzuladen.
Oder zaubert deine Kamera den Schriftzug Airliners.net mit aufs Bild, den du dann erst ausschneiden musst?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnappschuss von dir ist, sollte es ja ein leichtes sein, das Bild in voller Größe ohne Wasserzeichen hochzuladen.
> Oder zaubert deine Kamera den Schriftzug Airliners.net mit aufs Bild, den du dann erst ausschneiden musst?


 
Zusatz dazu:

Ich war so frei den Beitrag mit dem Foto auszublenden. Wir hätten gerne einen Nachweis der Urheberschaft. Du kannst hierfür dieses Unterforum nutzen.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2013)

Sollte zur Anzeige gebracht werden


----------



## EvilMonk (13. September 2013)

Eben mal den Rechner aufgeräumt und dabei diese beiden gefunden. Eventuell hab ich sie schonmal vor ein paar Monaten gezeigt, glaube ich aber nicht. 
Sind jedenfalls selbstgemacht, versprochen


----------



## dome001 (13. September 2013)

Auch von Gestern


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2013)

Kleiner Querschnitt von heute - das was auf die Schnelle durch LR gejagt wurde . 

Cris Cosmo, Ich kann fliegen, Shotgun Justice, Sweety Glitter & the Sweethearts


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. September 2013)

Wen das Korn stört, tut mir leid, aber ist so


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wen das Korn stört, tut mir leid, aber ist so


 Welches korn? Das motiv lenkt davon etwas zu sehr ab...
Allerdings sieht der fußboden in diesem licht so aus, als könnte er mal eine überarbeitung vertragen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Welches korn? Das motiv lenkt davon etwas zu sehr ab...
> Allerdings sieht der fußboden in diesem licht so aus, als könnte er mal eine überarbeitung vertragen.



Hab den Boden extra nicht bearbeitet.  Der Raum wird schon einige Jahre nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Hab den Boden extra nicht bearbeitet.  Der Raum wird schon einige Jahre nicht mehr genutzt.


 Ich meinte nicht die bildbearbeitung (im gegenteil, so hat das einen gewissen charme), sondern die physische in richtung neu machen oder mal schleifen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die bildbearbeitung (im gegenteil, so hat das einen gewissen charme), sondern die physische in richtung neu machen oder mal schleifen.



Ich hab das so verstanden


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Die drei von hinter den Kulissen hatte ich noch nicht, oder?


----------



## der Ronny (17. September 2013)

Wann/Wo: Gestern, an einem alten Kinderheim 
Mit: Sony A500 mit 1.8/50 
Bearbeitet: Lightroom RAW in JPEG-SW


----------



## Placebo (18. September 2013)

Nürnberg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Zu den letzten Beiden: Die Band war wohl mindestens genauso geschockt über die "Bühne", wie ich über die "Beleuchtung" . Die Jungs werden sich in Zukunft genauer erklären lassen WO sie spielen sollen ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. September 2013)

Ich will wieder schönes warmes Wetter...


----------



## dome001 (20. September 2013)

Ich war in Frankfurt am Main unterwegs


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2013)

Wie sieht das Erste denn aus, wenn du anhand der Brücke ausrichtest ? Bringt meiner Meinung nach etwas Unruhe ins Bild. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Brücke schräg auf dich zuläuft, aber probiers doch mal aus .


Im Anhang noch Anti-OT .


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

hi ihr lieben, schöne Bilder hier Respekt.

bin bald auch so weit dann kommt auch was von mir hier rein! naja es dauert noch, bin neu in dem Gebiet!


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

@nfs: Deine Konzertbilder gefallen mir pers. besser als die aktuellen Handballbilder

@nichtraucher: Bild 2 

@dome: Geile Stimmung  Aber wies nfs gesagt hat, Bild 1 ist auch mMn nach "unruhig", das zweite ist das besser der beiden


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt geht es mir da ähnlich . Ich bin im Moment irgendwie auf dem musikalischen Tripp...

Fest steht aber eines: 40D + 450D werden Anfang 2014 2x 20.2MP (6D+70D) weichen müssen - vor allem die 40er geht mir langsam auf die Nerven . Besonders in Hinsicht darauf, dass gefühlt 75% meiner Bilde rinzwischen bei ISO1600+ entstehen .


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

Da musste aber nen guten Stand auf dem Konto haben...
Oder kriegste die schon gebraucht?

Sind eig deine Linsen FF-tauglich?


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Die 70D gibts "nur für das 18-35" . Ist nicht KB-tauglich, aber mir isses die Investition in nen neueren Crop-Body wert. Das Glas könnte Sigma locker für das Doppelte verkaufen... Rest leuchtet den Sensor einer 6D aus, ja. Und hey: Spaß kostet immer . Manche stellen sich teure Autos aufn Hof, mein Golf muss noch drei jahre durchhalten ... Ich rauche nicht und trinke sehr selten, da kann man sich auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine ersten Bilder mit meiner neuen Kamera, Nikon d7100. U2 Mode, und das letzte mit M mode. >Bin Anfänger<


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Das dritte ist gut. Alle anderen sind mir zu sehr von oben herab - runter mit dir! Die Maus säuft ab und ist unscharf.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

@nfsgame
es kann nur besser werden. für das dass ich die Kamera erst seit par tagen habe finde ich mein Ergebnis ganz ok, besser gehts allemal, also was ich hier schon gesehen hab, echt nice.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

@KS:
Für den Anfang würde ich dir den Thread hier an Herz legen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

ok, tue ich! danke für dein hinweis!


----------



## pixelflair (23. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stadion -> Eintracht Stadion Braunschweig (1. Bundesliga)

und Rest ist Eishockey DEL bei den Grizzly Adams Wolfsburg


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Da hatte die schicke orange Weste ja mal einen Sinn - Radweg und so beim ersten Bild .


----------



## der Ronny (23. September 2013)

Sony Alpha 500 1.8/50 fest.
in Thale zum DH am 22.09.2013


----------



## pixelflair (23. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hatte die schicke orange Weste ja mal einen Sinn - Radweg und so beim ersten Bild .


 

oi! Recht am eigenen Bild und so ne?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. September 2013)

der Ronny schrieb:


> Sony Alpha 500 1.8/50 fest.
> in Thale zum DH am 22.09.2013



Meiner Meinung nach verlieren solche Fotos nur wenn in SW konvertiert.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> oi! Recht am eigenen Bild und so ne?


 
Du weißt doch wo du vorbeifahren musst um mir einen auf die Mütze zu hauen   !


----------



## pixelflair (24. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wo du vorbeifahren musst um mir einen auf die Mütze zu hauen   !


 
bin ich ja vorhin schon  


Anti-Spam:

SEIT 1895 <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (24. September 2013)

@Günnie Kologe

Dazu kann ich nix objektives sagen, weil ich ein riesen S/W Fan bin und mir so, jedes Bild besser gefällt. Bunt ist die Welt um mich herum. Wenn ich was "knippse", soll es irgendwie besonders sein....nur meine Meinung.


----------



## nuol (24. September 2013)

@ der Ronny

Leider wirken deine Bilder in SW ziemlich fad. Etwas mehr Kontrast hätte es schon sein dürfen.
Und ja, ich bin auch der Meinung, das SW nicht zu allem passt.


----------



## der Ronny (24. September 2013)

nicht schlimm... was wäre das für eine Welt, in der wir alle das selbe gut finden würden....


----------



## Hideout (25. September 2013)

Ein paar Nachtaufnahmen von der Halde Hoheward aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klausr (25. September 2013)

So auch für diesen Threat hab ich das eine oder andere Bildchen ^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. September 2013)

der Ronny schrieb:


> @Günnie Kologe
> 
> Dazu kann ich nix objektives sagen, weil ich ein riesen S/W Fan bin und mir so, jedes Bild besser gefällt. Bunt ist die Welt um mich herum. Wenn ich was "knippse", soll es irgendwie besonders sein....nur meine Meinung.



Nur meine Meinung. Nur weil man es in Schwarzweiß konvertiert wird es noch lange nicht besonders. 
Erst recht nicht wenn es eine doch recht fade Umsetzung ist. Und solche Bilder mit so viel Dynamik verlieren halt einfach. 

Übrigens bin ich auch ein großer Schwarzweiß-Fan.



der Ronny schrieb:


> nicht schlimm... was wäre das für eine Welt, in der wir alle das selbe gut finden würden...



Totschlagargument 

Zum Bild:

Analog Mittelformat


----------



## Hideout (29. September 2013)

Sollte eigentlich hier hin, naja also nochmal: K-30 + DA L 50-200 mm. Kraftwerk im Gegenlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. September 2013)

Von heute


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2013)

Flutlicht mit High-ISO-Technik aus dem Jahre 2007  ... Generalprobe unter den Amateuren fürs richtige Derby.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2013)

Ich seh die Bilder atm nur via PCGHX-App auffem Tablet.
Da kommen die eig. ganz gut rüber.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2013)

Nicht wenn du weißt, wie die Bilder aus der 5D3 vom Kollegen neben dir aussehen  .


----------



## djnoob (1. Oktober 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Stadion -> Eintracht Stadion Braunschweig (1. Bundesliga)



 Genial , aber demnächst wieder in der 2. Liga .
So dann mach ich hier auch mal mit wenn niemand was dagegen spricht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2013)

Noch sonen High-ISO-Zeugs... Ein Hoch auf f1.8


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Oktober 2013)

Hatte ich es schon?


----------



## der_yappi (1. Oktober 2013)

Nicht das ich wüsste...

Bei den beiden find ich das zweite Bild besser.
Beim ersten hab ich das Gefühl, dass das weiße Top "blendet" - klingt komisch, weiß aber nicht wie ichs besser beschreiben soll...


----------



## nuol (2. Oktober 2013)

...das Zweite finde ich auch besser, obwohl mir die Ausrichtung nicht ganz so gefällt.
Vielleicht kippt es mir einen Tick zu sehr nach rechts.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Oktober 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> ...das Zweite finde ich auch besser, obwohl mir die Ausrichtung nicht ganz so gefällt.
> Vielleicht kippt es mir einen Tick zu sehr nach rechts.


 
Bei mir wäre das dann links


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hätte auch mal wieder was


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Portraits zeigt ihr hier 

Ich war Häuser knipsen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hamburg City-Nord mit D7000 und Sigma 35 / Nikon 10-24


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2013)

Licht, ich will Licht ...


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2013)

Das 18-35er hat sich doch gelohnt bei dir.
Bild 1  - richtig guter Flair.
Bild 2 kommt dagegen irgendwie net an


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Ich finds auch eher "interessant", dass das Zweite unter den Musikern so gut angekommen ist und das Erste quasi "ignoriert" wird . Gut, dass es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt .


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2013)

Nix los hier?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hätte da noch was aus wärmeren Tagen


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2013)

Mit welcher Linse hast du die gemacht?
Die Exifs will er bei mir leider net anzeigen.

Beim zweiten, finde ich, hätte der Hintergrund unschärfer sein können


----------



## nuol (8. Oktober 2013)

... nicht nur beim zweiten, auch beim ersten Bild. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, daß die Linse nicht mehr hergibt.
Oder? Was hast du da verwendet _nichtraucher_?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Oktober 2013)

50/1.8 II - 60D
Bild 1: 1/1000 2.8 Iso100
Bild 2: 1/4000 5.6 Iso100
Bild 3: 1/500 4.0 Iso100

meine Dose hat ein Frontfocus weshalb ich mind 2.8/3.2 nutze. Beim zweiten Bild hatte ich leider die Sonne von vorne in der Linse.


----------



## DP455 (9. Oktober 2013)

Also mal ehrlich, was interessiert mich die Tiefenschärfe, wenn das Modell scharf ist ? Aber zurück zum Thema, f/1.8 ist tricky. Je nachdem wie nah man Objekt dran ist, hat man mitunter nur 'ne Schärfentiefe im Zentimeterbereich. Beispielsweise sind das bei einem Meter Abstand mit dem genannten Objektiv und einer 60D laut DOF-Calculator gerade mal ~3cm. Aber was sind schon 3cm, wenn das Objekt nicht statisch und die Kamera zudem nicht fest positioniert ist ? Wenn die Linse dann noch fehljustiert ist, dann wird's gemein. In dem Zusammenhang ist es umso mehr ärgerlich, dass man die AF-Feinabstimmung der 50D nicht übernommen hat. Nichtsdestotrotz, abblenden schadet dem 50/1.8 II sowieso nicht. Ich hatte die Linse selbst mal, fand sie aber erst nach zweimaligen Abblenden wirklich überzeugend. Wer im unteren Preissegment was lichtstarkes und offenblendentaugliches sucht, der ist da mit dem (neuen) 40mm/2.8 STM meines Erachtens deutlich besser beraten. Das war's dann aber auch schon, die gute Auswahl an Festbrennweiten von Nikon hat man bei Canon im unteren Preissegment leider nicht...


----------



## nuol (9. Oktober 2013)

Ui, das 1.8er, ... hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das hat doch "mehr" drauf, als das gezeigte.
Selbst auf so einer Entfernung (Bild 1 - F2.8) bekam ich damit bisher ein wirkungsvolleres Bokeh hin.
Wundert mich etwas...


----------



## Hideout (9. Oktober 2013)

Einfaches Color-Key



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Kölner Hohenzollernbrücke bei Nacht!








Zeus


----------



## Placebo (9. Oktober 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> meine Dose hat ein Frontfocus weshalb ich mind 2.8/3.2 nutze. Beim zweiten Bild hatte ich leider die Sonne von vorne in der Linse.


 
Fokussier doch manuell  Wenn dir das zu anstrengend ist: Grob fokussieren, Serienbildmodus rein, losballern und währenddessen am Fokusring drehen. Da ist immer ein scharfes Bild dabei (jedenfalls bei gutem Licht und entsprechend kurzer Verschlusszeit) 

@Hideout
Der Stil gefällt mir aber mach das Schild im Hintergrund noch komplett grau^^


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2013)

Sind wirklich schöne Bilder hier! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2013)

@DaxTrose: Immer wieder lustig, was man aus dem 50/1.8 herausholen kann, wenn man weiß wie !


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Danke! Das Objektiv habe ich noch von der/meiner ersten EOS 650 (ohne D) von 1988! Es funktioniert immer noch tadellos und macht bemerkenswert gute Bilder, wenn man bedenkt, dass es damals das Standardobjektiv von Canon war.


----------



## totovo (12. Oktober 2013)

Meißen, HDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2013)

Die *kurz überleg* dritte von vier Bands heute...


Edit: Und noch drei von der Vierten (beim Drummer wechselte der Blick gerade in: "Wow! Wo kommt der denn jetzt her?!")...


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

Schlagzeuger / Keyboarder sind mMn immer irgendwie blöd in Szene zu setzen.
Bild 2 und 4 find ich vom Feeling / der transportierten Stimmung klasse.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

Mal paar von mir. 


Köln im Juli


----------



## EvilMonk (13. Oktober 2013)

Mhm, sind alle drei schief und beim zweiten stört mich irgendwie die Perspektive. 30cm weiter links wäre die Kamera wohl besser aufgehoben gewesen. Ansonsten siehts ganz interessant aus.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja die ersten beiden Bilder finde ich auch etwas schief. Aber wieso denn 30cm weiter links. Was hätte das den gebracht?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2013)

Band 1 (accesslink) und 2 (mal wieder In my Days) von gestern . Mal wieder "erstaunte" Gesichter über die "Bühne" .....

@der_yappi: Keyboarder find ich gar nicht soooo schwierig, die ziehen wenigstens nicht solche Gesichter  .


----------



## EvilMonk (13. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja die ersten beiden Bilder finde ich auch etwas schief. Aber wieso denn 30cm weiter links. Was hätte das den gebracht?


 

Öhm, wenn du sie auch schief findest, wieso hast du es nicht korrigiert?

Das hätte eine ausgeglichenere Bildkomposition gebracht und verhindert, dass der Rechte Bildteil irgendwie "verdeckt" aussieht.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn du sie auch schief findest, wieso hast du es nicht korrigiert?
> 
> Das hätte eine ausgeglichenere Bildkomposition gebracht und verhindert, dass der Rechte Bildteil irgendwie "verdeckt" aussieht.


 
Ist mir leider erst im nachhinein erst aufgefallen!


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @der_yappi: Keyboarder find ich gar nicht soooo schwierig, die ziehen wenigstens nicht solche Gesichter  .


 
Vlt liegts auch an den Bands...
Bei meinen Bands die ich schon länger kenn gehts.
Aber bei vor allem jungen Bands hab ich das Gefühl, Keyboarder und Drummer "verstecken" sich hinter ihren Instrumenten.

So finde ichs noch ganz gut, da ist etwas Dynamik drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen find ich zu "statisch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Oktober 2013)

Von gestern


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Inzwischen schon vorgestern


----------



## djnoob (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Oktober 2013)

Von vorvorgestern


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2013)

In deinem dritten Bild aus diesem Comment => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-573.html#post5746780
hätte ich unten etwas / minimal beschnitten. Man sieht noch etwas unters Fensterbrett.
So in etwas das Füße / Po quasi direkt die unterste Kante bilden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2013)

*sommer*


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2013)

Zeus:
Alles samt Schnappschüsse


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Oktober 2013)

Heute nur eins von vorvorvorgestern


----------



## Hideout (17. Oktober 2013)

Noch was mit dem Auto Revuenon 50 mm 1.9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2013)

Der Blick des Abends gestern beim Stadtderby (Scorpions vs Indians)...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2013)

'n Morgen  - Melde mich zurück in der "Zivilisation"... Hinter Dresden gibts ja nicht mal Edge......  Licht ist scheinbar eh Mangelware... ISO6400-12800 ftw...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Oktober 2013)

Vor einer Woche


----------



## der Ronny (20. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal etwas mit Photoshop gespielt, weil ich gestern ein Bild im Kopf hatte und nicht mehr wusste, wie das gemacht wurde. Also hier mal was mit viel Bearbeitung 

Strahlsund vor Jahren. Kamera unbekannt. "Cel Shading" hieß das


----------



## sky2k4 (21. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Oktober 2013)

das 2. bild ist richtig hammer


----------



## totovo (21. Oktober 2013)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> ...


 

Hä, Pixelflair?
warum hast du nen anderen Account??


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Oktober 2013)

HIER gibt es noch paar mehr zu sehen


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

Aufnahme: 22.10.2013
Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Ort: Köln.


----------



## Hideout (22. Oktober 2013)

Silhouette


----------



## dome001 (22. Oktober 2013)

Live Concert aus dem Burgkeller Bad Vilbel (21.09.2013)
Band: Instant Liberty


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2013)

Produkt der Langeweile .


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2013)

Dem Bild merkt man aber die 6400er ISO aber ordentlich an Daniel 




Noch mal was vom Sommer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (24. Oktober 2013)

Kleiner HDR Exkurs vor 3 Tagen in nördlichen Teil Thüringens. Gemacht mit Sony A500 und 1.8/50 Festbrennweite zu später Stunde


----------



## djnoob (25. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2013)

Letzes Wochenende


----------



## Hideout (26. Oktober 2013)

Bilder von der Rathausshow Recklinghausen leuchtet. Pentax K-30 + Auto Revuenon 50 mm 1.9, Freihand und high ISO.


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Oktober 2013)

eigentlich wollte ich gestern einen waldspaziergang machen, und bin dann ein bisschen vom weg abgekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (27. Oktober 2013)

War gestern Abend noch in Frankfurt unterwegs. 
Das eine ist ein bisschen schräg, muss an der Brücke liegen. Mein Stativ war natürlich zu Hause, da wo es nicht hingehört 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. Oktober 2013)

Bagui schrieb:


> War gestern Abend noch in Frankfurt unterwegs.
> Das eine ist ein bisschen schräg, muss an der Brücke liegen. Mein Stativ war natürlich zu Hause, da wo es nicht hingehört
> 
> 
> ...


 
Teste mal bei dir Bild 1. Mir scheint es dein Monitor ist zu hell eingestellt. Ich seh auf deinen Bildern zu 97% schwarz und 3% kleine Lichter zwischendurch. Vielleicht war es so gewollt, falls ja, gefällt es mir nicht weil einfach viel zu dunkel.

Bild 2 ist von gestern.


----------



## EvilMonk (27. Oktober 2013)

@Bagui

Bei mir genauso.


----------



## Re4dt (27. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon 60D 

Würde mich über Kritik freuen


----------



## EvilMonk (27. Oktober 2013)

Schicke Fotos: Die folgende Kritik ist auf hohem Niveau

Das zweite Foto ist toll, allerdings stören mich der rechte Lensflare, die unsauber Überstrahlten Blätter vor der Sonne und der grinsende Junge hinterm Steuer


----------



## djnoob (27. Oktober 2013)

Berlin Berlin. Mein 1. mal dort .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> KWürde mich über Kritik freuen


 Die idee ist gut und die umsetzung gefällt mir auch, aber...
Auf meinem bildschirm wirken sie als kämen sie aus der ue4 oder cry-engine. Bild 1 ist zudem so "oberscharf", das selbst die wolken messerscharfe kanten hätten wenn die übergänge nicht weich wären. Das passt in meinen augen nicht so richtig...
Ich hätte allerdings auch noch die nummernschilder entfernt oder wenigstens weg retuschiert. Das sieht in meinen augen noch etwas besser aus und es muß auch nicht jeder das kennzeichen wissen. 
Ansonsten aber wirklich sehr schöne bilder.


----------



## djnoob (27. Oktober 2013)

Falls es erlaubt ist, sowas auch hier zu posten...
Sonntagskuchen mit latte macchiato




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (27. Oktober 2013)

Komisch bei mir sieht das alles wunderbar aus. Wenn nicht hier mal das erste Bild in Originalgröße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollte schon klar zu erkennen sein was da drauf ist, also war und ist keine Absicht das ihr nichts erkennen könnt


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2013)

Also auf meinem kalibrierten Monitor saufen die dunkleren Teile der Gebäude auch etwas ab... Die beiden Gebäude am Rand zum Beispiel. Das in der Mitte ist grenzwertig, das zweite Große von links geht soweit wie es vermutlich "angestrahlt" wird (also die unteren 2/3 in der Höhe). Und genau die 2/3 wäre auch mein Tipp für einen neuen Versuch - +2/3 EV . Leichtes Kippen lässt sich übrigens meist mit zwei Klicks korrigieren .


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Ich seh' auch sehr wenig; zumeist ist alles schwarz.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Re4dt (27. Oktober 2013)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Schicke Fotos: Die folgende Kritik ist auf hohem Niveau
> 
> Das zweite Foto ist toll, allerdings stören mich der rechte Lensflare, die unsauber Überstrahlten Blätter vor der Sonne und der grinsende Junge hinterm Steuer


Vielen Dank, werde die Sachen beim nächsten mal zu Herzen nehmen 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auf meinem bildschirm wirken sie als kämen sie aus der ue4 oder cry-engine. Bild 1 ist zudem so "oberscharf", das selbst die wolken messerscharfe kanten hätten wenn die übergänge nicht weich wären. Das passt in meinen augen nicht so richtig...
> Ich hätte allerdings auch noch die nummernschilder entfernt oder wenigstens weg retuschiert. Das sieht in meinen augen noch etwas besser aus und es muß auch nicht jeder das kennzeichen wissen.
> Ansonsten aber wirklich sehr schöne bilder.


Das mit der Schärfe werde ich auch nächstesmal besser machen, Bin Leider was Schärfe angeht manchmal überheblich und übertreibe gerne  
Vielen Dank 

so eines habe ich noch


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2013)

Mausoleum im Herbstlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. Oktober 2013)

Und noch eins von gestern.

Und ein kleines Outtake


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das mit der Schärfe werde ich auch nächstesmal besser machen, Bin Leider was Schärfe angeht manchmal überheblich und übertreibe gerne


Mach dir nix draus. Ich bastel derzeit auch noch ein wenig an der schärfe-balance meiner bilder, wobei sich meine ziele schnell bzw. quer zur fahrtrichtung bewegen.  Zudem bin ich in sachen nachbearbeitung eine absolute null. 


> so eines habe ich noch


 ...sozusagen ein tag mit dem "wolf"...  (gefällt mir ebenfalls)


----------



## djnoob (28. Oktober 2013)

So lecker kann eine Banane schmecken


----------



## Skysnake (28. Oktober 2013)

nicht lustig...

1. Füttert man keine Tiere, wobei das nichtmal gewesen sein muss, denn 
2. sind die Viehcher gefährlich.. Die brechen die die Finger wie ein Strechholz, wenn Sie dran kommen..

Auf so was sollte man nicht stolz sein und erst recht nicht posten um andere noch dazu zu verführen auch sowas zu machen. Sorry, aber da versteh ich einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo: Bonn
Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## Hideout (31. Oktober 2013)

Vom Bismarckturm aus fotografiert, im Stadtgarten Bochum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (31. Oktober 2013)

schwarz weiß, dieser Sephia Ton oder was das ist, geht bei dem Motiv garnicht . Aber auch farblich wäre es ein schöner Bild gewesen statt schwarz weiß.


----------



## Hideout (31. Oktober 2013)

Das ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache. Ich finde die Färbung geht hervorragend 
Aber für dich nochmal in Farbe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (31. Oktober 2013)

damit hast du dir doch gleich ein Danke verdient . Fehlt nur noch etwas mehr Dynamik im Bild.


----------



## Hideout (1. November 2013)

Denke ich ich weiß was du meinst, habe nochmal nachgearbeitet. Damit es aber hier nicht immer das gleiche zu sehen gibt, jetzt mal ein anderer Blickwinkel.


----------



## pixelflair (1. November 2013)

Signaturen müssen sein, da die Bilder auch gewerbliche teils angeboten werden...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. November 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Signaturen müssen sein, da die Bilder auch gewerbliche teils angeboten werden...


 Verständlich... 
Zu bild 1 und 2 kann ich nix sagen, aber bild 3 find ich komisch. Dieser kriesel-plastik-look des spielers sagt mir nicht zu und der, teilweise vorhandene, weiße rand lässt es so aussehen, als wenn er nachträglich eingefügt wurde. (weißer rand beim helm und in der rechten hälfte des bildes teilweise am trikot) Aus meiner sicht grüßt hier die UE4, falls du verstehst was ich meine... Allerdings ist die szene sehr schön eingefangen. 
Bild 4 find ich gut, ebenfalls sehr gut eingefangen aber deine kamera mag anscheinend keine höheren iso-stufen.  (krieselt ebenfalls etwas, ist aber verständlich)


----------



## dome001 (2. November 2013)

Ich weis nicht ob Ich das schon mal Hochgeladen hatte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2013)

Motivmäßig find ichs gut - aber irgendwie kommts mir so vor als ob das Mic nicht unbedingt schaf ist


----------



## dome001 (3. November 2013)

Das kann daran Liegen das ich das Rauchen sehr reduziert habe mit Ligtroom xD


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (3. November 2013)

vom heutigem Spaziergang im Wald. Unterwegs mit dem D7100 und dem Nikon 60mm Makro Objektiv. Dabei noch ein Cullman Stativ.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. November 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> vom heutigem Spaziergang im Wald. Unterwegs mit dem D7100 und dem Nikon 60mm Makro Objektiv. Dabei noch ein Cullman Stativ.



Bild 4 und 5 

So eine hab ich auch mal vor ein paar Jahren aufgenommen 

Die Tage gibts auch wieder bissl neues von mir. Diesmal freu ich mich sogar selbst schon drauf^^


----------



## djnoob (3. November 2013)

Es wimmelt im Wald davon. Sind nicht größer als der kleine Fingernagel.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. November 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Es wimmelt im Wald davon. Sind nicht größer als der kleine Fingernagel.


 
Ich weiß


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Ort: Köln/Bonn Flughafen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
> Ort: Köln/Bonn Flughafen


 
Fotografisch jetzt nix tolles oder?


----------



## djnoob (4. November 2013)

Ich finde die Signatur überhaupt nicht passend, wobei meine auch nicht die schönste ist .


----------



## christian.pitt (4. November 2013)

an allerheiligen aufgenommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2013)

Gesehen, Abrandung vom Maschsee als Stativ missbraucht und schnell wieder weiter bevor man richtig nass ist ...


----------



## pixelflair (6. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Verständlich...
> Zu bild 1 und 2 kann ich nix sagen, aber bild 3 find ich komisch. Dieser kriesel-plastik-look des spielers sagt mir nicht zu und der, teilweise vorhandene, weiße rand lässt es so aussehen, als wenn er nachträglich eingefügt wurde. (weißer rand beim helm und in der rechten hälfte des bildes teilweise am trikot) Aus meiner sicht grüßt hier die UE4, falls du verstehst was ich meine... Allerdings ist die szene sehr schön eingefangen.
> Bild 4 find ich gut, ebenfalls sehr gut eingefangen aber deine kamera mag anscheinend keine höheren iso-stufen.  (krieselt ebenfalls etwas, ist aber verständlich)


 


bei bild3 das "krisseln" sind iso werte... es ist nicht sonderlich hell im randbereich von so einer eis-arena   war aber bewusst hochgezogen ;D
bei Bild 4... Fotografier mal nachts um 2 Uhr bei absoluter Dunkelheit  ohne Langzeitbelichtung  das "Rauschen" kommt hauptsächlich vom Rauch her


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. November 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2013)

Konzertfotografie vom Samstag... Soul Control aus Hannover


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. November 2013)

Schönes Wochenende zusammen


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende zusammen


 
Ist das eig. dein Beruf`?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ist das eig. dein Beruf`?


 
Nein.


----------



## djnoob (9. November 2013)

Wer sind die Frauen? Freundinnen von dir oder mietest du sie?


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2013)

Ja das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. November 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Wer sind die Frauen? Freundinnen von dir oder mietest du sie?



Mit den meisten hab ich ne Affäre  

Ne quatsch. Mit vielen mache ich schon seit Jahren Fotos. Also eher sehr gute Bekannte. Manchmal kommen aber auch mir unbekannte hinzu. 

Achso. Ich bezahle keine von Ihnen.


----------



## Hideout (9. November 2013)

Nochmal was aus Recklinghausen


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2013)

Wow, sieht ja echt super aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende zusammen


 
vllt täucht es auch, aber das dritte sieht, im Augen/Stirnbereich verwackelt aus


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. November 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> vllt täucht es auch, aber das dritte sieht, im Augen/Stirnbereich verwackelt aus



Das täuscht eher denke ich. Die Wimpern sind einzeln erkennbar. Die Augenbrauen liegen jedoch schon außerhalb des Fokus. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Aber selbst wenn finde ich es bei solcher Art Fotos nicht so tragisch wenn sie nicht 100% scharf sind.


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2013)

Gerade noch auf der Bühne, schon fertig  ... jane in Hameln


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2013)

1-4 find ich richtig 
Das fünfte mit der ganzen Meute und dem "rotstich" ist nicht so mein Fall
Im Vergleich dazu haben die ersten vier mehr Flair


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2013)

Gibts auch nochmal weniger Rot. Ich durfte nur nicht so lange da oben herumkraxeln, weil der Veranstalter Angst hatte, ich würde aus der Konstruktion fallen (oder die 40D mit 120-300 stürzt ab und ins Publikum ) . Das Erste ist auch noch von oben, nur dieses Mal mit dem 120-300...
Wird nur langsam echt mal Zeit für was rauschärmeres... Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann so bringt...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. November 2013)

Noch bissl was neues und von letztens


----------



## Hideout (14. November 2013)

"Kontrolliertes" Abbrennen von überschüssigem Gas


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2013)

Eishockey von heu... ähm gestern...


----------



## dome001 (16. November 2013)

Mit HDR rum gespielt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2013)

DEL von eben...


----------



## Hideout (20. November 2013)

Nächtlicher Nebel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (23. November 2013)

Einige ältere Signa DP1x Bilder....gestern erst wiedergefunden


----------



## totovo (24. November 2013)

Panorama , Stitch aus 9 Bildern 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2013)

Mal was anderes - viel Wärmer wars aber auch nicht ... Oberliga Niedersachsen.


----------



## fnord23 (25. November 2013)

Ach guck ein Fotothread 

Ich hoffe, ich krieg das vernünftig hin mit dem Einfügen von Bildern... :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Nikon D5200 / 35mm f1.8


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. November 2013)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Ach guck ein Fotothread



Die Eidechse gefällt mir.

Von mir vom Sonntag.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. November 2013)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (26. November 2013)

Eine Woche Alt


----------



## Wired (27. November 2013)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar




Photo 4 und 9 gefallen mir.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2013)

Das obligatorische Bild der Saison .


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2013)

Nix los hier  ? Mal nur mit der 40D, dem 18-35 und nem Kumpel () losgezogen heute...


1. Blick auf Salzgitter Lebenstedt, -Engelnstedt, -Salder, -Lichtenberg inklusive A39 (quer durchs Bild) und Salzgitter-AG (rechts hinten).

2. Blick Richtung Bockenem/Hildesheim

3. Tau


----------



## DP455 (3. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 1. Blick auf Salzgitter Lebenstedt, -Engelnstedt, -Salder, -Lichtenberg inklusive A39 (quer durchs Bild) und Salzgitter-AG (rechts hinten).


Also ich sehe da den Fuhrmann mit Capella, den Stier mit Plejaden. Aldebaran (Stier) und Vega (Leier) meine ich auch ausgemacht zu haben. Gefällt mir . 'Hätte nichts gegen noch mehr Himmelaufnahmen mit der Eier legenden Wollmilichsau (dem  1.8er Sigma Zoom )...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist geplant, muss nur mal aus unserem lichtverseuchten Loch (wohne exakt zwischen Hannover, Braunschweig und Salzgitter - Jackpot für Astrofotografen...) wegkommen UND Zeit dafür haben (weg von hier bin ich oft genug  )...


----------



## Hideout (7. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder klasse Bilder! 

Wunderkerze  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (8. Dezember 2013)

Mal 2 Ruinen Bilder von gestern.... gruslig war´s und dunkel und kalt 

Ach ja.... mit der neuen "Sigma DP3 merrill" gemacht. Die bleibt definitiv für länger!


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Sehr coole Bilder, auch wenn so ein bischen Rauch/Nebel + Godrays da sicherlich nochmal viel viel viel fetter gekommen wären.

An sich aber nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn ich mir die Deckenkonstruktion so anschaue, dann ist das ne Holzbalkendecke, wie man sie in Bauten vor und nach dem WW2 findet. Wie man auf Bild 1 sieht, gibt es sicherlich auch Wassereintritt, was die Balken vermodern lässt. Da besteht die Gefahr, dass die Decke einfach durchbricht, vor allem wenn auch noch Stroh+Lehm als Füllung verwendet wurde, und später noch wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, Gussasphalt oder Gehwegplatten als Schalldämmung an zu bringen. Das ist schwer wie sau. Daher ganz im Ernst! Bleib am besten aus solchen Häusern draußen, oder betritt zumindest never ever! den Wohnbereich. Treppenhaus ist sicher, so lange keine Holztreppe, aber der Boden kann einfach plötzlich großflächig runter kommen! Wenn da Wassereintritt, ist das ne tickende Zeitbombe bzgl Einsturz, und das Gefährliche daran ist, das man in den Boden halt nich reinschauen kann. Ich hab selbst schon erlebt, das man beim Abriss festgestellt hat, dass son Deckenaufbau teilweise durchgefault war und es nur noch ne Frage der Zeit war, bis das Zeug runter gekommen wäre, und da gabs keinen Wassereintritt durchs Dach...

Ich weiß es kotzt an so was zu hören, aber sei dir bitte der Gefahren bewusst und geh zumindest niemals allein wohin. Lass immer jemanden z.B. im Treppenhaus warten, damit er/sie zumindest die Feuerwehr rufen kann wenn was passiert. Wegen nem gebrochenes/eingeklemmtes Bein kommste nicht weg und verdurstest am Ende noch, weil das Handy beim Sturz zerstört wurde. Bah! Ich bekomm richtig Gänsehaut, wenn ich nur dran denke, das sowas immer wieder leider wirklich passiert


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2013)

Stadionbilder sind vom Eintracht Stadion in Braunschweig (ja ich habe das Recht diese Bilder anzufertigen & zu veröffentlichen  )

und die Sonnentergang bzw. Sternenhimmel hatte ja nsfgame schon was gezeigt von  


Bilder alle mit ner Sony Nex-3


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Dezember 2013)

> (ja ich habe das Recht diese Bilder anzufertigen & zu veröffentlichen



das hat übrigens jeder


----------



## christian.pitt (10. Dezember 2013)

wennst du dich auf privatem gelände befindest, "nur" unter einwilligung 

wenn das irgendein parkplatz ist, wird dich keiner anreden, wennst du aber ein öffentliches gebäude fotografieren willst (von innen), dann wird dir das zwar oft einfach so gestattet, manchmal musst du aber auch einen antrag stellen


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Dezember 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wennst du dich auf privatem gelände befindest, "nur" unter einwilligung
> 
> wenn das irgendein parkplatz ist, wird dich keiner anreden, wennst du aber ein öffentliches gebäude fotografieren willst (von innen), dann wird dir das zwar oft einfach so gestattet, manchmal musst du aber auch einen antrag stellen


 

nein, du darfst von öffentlichem Grund jedes Gebäude fotografieren und veröffentlichen. Panoramafreiheit. Ich darf von der Straße aus dein Haus fotografieren und du kannst es nicht verbieten.


Sobald du privates Gelände betrittst hast du natürlich recht


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> das hat übrigens jeder


 
Nein, in Braunschweig verwaltet die Stadthallen GmbH die Rechte (u.a. wegen der "künstlerischen Gestaltung" der Fassade - ähnlich wie beim Eiffelturm). Da gibt es nett Post, wenn man die Bilder ohne Genehmigung vermarkten will.


----------



## dome001 (10. Dezember 2013)

Kleines Konzert aus Bad Vilbel ( ROCKING CHRISTMAS 2013 ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, in Braunschweig verwaltet die Stadthallen GmbH die Rechte (u.a. wegen der "künstlerischen Gestaltung" der Fassade - ähnlich wie beim Eiffelturm). Da gibt es nett Post, wenn man die Bilder ohne Genehmigung vermarkten will.


 
Veröffentlichen heißt ja nicht gleich vermarkten.


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. Dezember 2013)

Auch urheberrechtlich geschützte Architektur darfst du fotografieren und veröffentlichen.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, in Braunschweig verwaltet die Stadthallen  GmbH die Rechte (u.a. wegen der "künstlerischen Gestaltung" der Fassade -  ähnlich wie beim Eiffelturm). Da gibt es nett Post, wenn man die Bilder  ohne Genehmigung vermarkten will.



_§ 59 UrhG – Werke an öffentlichen Plätzen__„(1) Zulässig ist, Werke, die sich bleibend an öffentlichen  Wegen, Straßen oder Plätzen befinden, mit Mitteln der Malerei oder  Grafik, durch Lichtbild oder durch Film zu vervielfältigen, zu  verbreiten und öffentlich wiederzugeben. Bei Bauwerken erstrecken sich  diese Befugnisse nur auf die äußere Ansicht.“


_Nach dieser sogenannten Panoramafreiheit ist es gestattet, geschützte Werke, die sich an öffentlichen Plätzen befinden, nicht nur abzulichten, sondern die entstandenen Bilder zu verkaufen oder ins Internet zu stellen

* Quelle


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2013)

Er vermarktet die Bilder aber auch. Darauf wollte er hinaus........


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Er vermarktet die Bilder aber auch. Darauf wollte er hinaus........


 
Und carlson_hb hats doch grad gepostet, auch das vermarkten ist erlaubt ohne Genehmigung...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich streite mich nicht mit euch, wenn ihr die genauen Umstände nicht kennt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich streite mich nicht mit euch, wenn ihr die genauen Umstände nicht kennt.


 
Ist mir auch egal. 

Damit es nicht zu OT hier ist, mal Bilder vom Weihnachtsmarkt in Berlin, beide hat meine bessere Hälfte geschossen , sie macht sich gut mit meiner DSLR, normaler Weise nutzt sie immer das Handy zum knipsen. Weitere Bilder kommen noch (hab natürlich auch fotografiert)  


Kamera: Canon 650D
Objektiv: Canon 50mm 1.8 II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. Dezember 2013)

Da kommt auf jeden Fall etwas Weihnachtsstimmung rüber 

Jetzt gibts aber erstmal was von einem nebligen Abend


----------



## fnord23 (12. Dezember 2013)

Bild Nr. 3 ist der Hammer.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Dezember 2013)

Wiener impressionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Dezember 2013)

@Flykilla: Die Kuppel beim 5. Bild ist ein richtig tolles Motiv. Wunderschöne Muster usw. Mich stören allerdings ein wenig die ausgebrannten Fenster. Hier hätte man ein HDR machen können oder versuchen etwas unterzubelichten, so dass die Fenster noch Zeichnung haben und die Tiefen wieder etwas hochziehen. Jetzt stell dir doch mal vor, du würdest die Kamera genau unter dem Mittelpunkt der Kuppel aufbauen und genau Senkrecht nach oben halten (falls kein Stativ vorhanden ist, einfach auf den Boden legen und sich über komische Blicke freuen). Da kann man denn wunderbar mit verschiedenen Brennweiten rumspielen, nur die Kuppel mit den Ornamentenringen oder auch Pfeiler und Bögen genau in den Ecken. Die Kuppel  aber ganz genau zentriert. Dabei dürfte sich auch das Fensterproblem auch weitgehend erledigen. Mir geht es bei solchen Motiven aber leider auch oft so, dass ich es erst später auf dem fertigen Bild bemerke und mich ärger. Da fehlt denn oft noch der Blick für.


Gestern durften mal die D7000 und das 35mm 1.4 Art mit. An der 7k scheint es einen leichten Frontfokus zu haben (an der 300s nicht). Da man den Fokus aber Kameraintern oder per USB-Dock einstellen kann, ist das kein großes Problem.
Alle mit F/2.5 und ISO 400.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fnord23 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiss selber nicht, was ich von dem Bild halten soll - ich bleibe jedenfalls bei jeder Sichtung meiner Fotos daran hängen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nachbearbeitung mache ich übrigens auf dem BenQ XL2420T, dem  wahrscheinlich schlechtesten Monitor für Bildbearbeitung überhaupt...


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2013)

It´s panorama time!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2013)

Eishockey.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

nfsgame hat mir gesagt, ich soll mich hier vorstellen mit Bildern. Mach ich gerne und habe euch mal einen Querschnitt meiner Arbeiten des letzten Jahres mitgebracht. Wie ihr sehr arbeite ich vor allem im Bereich Cosplay. Ebenso habe ich dieses Jahr das Lensbaby mit Sweet 35 für mich entdeckt, weswegen ich viel mit gearbeitet habe. Es ist einfach eine Übungslinse. Und funktioniert nun auch hervorragend gut. So nach 3 - 4 Monaten des Übens 

Viel Spaß und hoffe sie gefallen euch. Kam leider kaum zum Fotografieren, weswegen ich von mir selber sage, mich in diesem Jahr eher verschlechtert zu haben ...
Aber 2014 sollen die Shootings deutlich nach oben geschraubt und auch mehr ins Expressionistische verlagert werden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

Und hier noch die letzten 3 - wollten iwie gerade nicht hochladen im letzten Post. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2013)

sehr coole Bilder


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2013)

... und noch ein wenig abwechslung dazu...


SoCloseToToast schrieb:


> Und hier noch die letzten 3 - wollten iwie gerade nicht hochladen


 Max. 15 bilder pro post. Mehr ist glaube nicht hier im forum. (hardware-forum mit bilderecke nicht bilder-forum mit hardwareecke )


----------



## dome001 (15. Dezember 2013)

Eine Kleine Runde über das Eis kann nicht schaden


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute gibts mal mehr die Emotionen  .

Hannover Scorpions vs. Hannover Indians wegen der Nachfrage in die TUI-Arena verlegt und letzten Endes vor 7619 Zuschauern - Oberligarekord .


----------



## pixelflair (16. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte ich da eben Panorama gehört?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Dezember 2013)

@SoCloseToToast
viele der Bilder, oder eher Cosplay, mag ich nicht. Technisch aber auf gutem Niveau!


----------



## dome001 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen schon mal eine Schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

Mit meiner Canon EOS 600D

•20.12.2013


----------



## fnord23 (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Ahr, beleuchtet von den "Uferlichtern" in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Wired (22. Dezember 2013)

Wirkt schon richtig surreal, fast wie ne Tanne die mit Goldfolie eingewickelt ist, nice Photo fnord23.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2013)

Jup, das wirkt wirklich sehr surreal


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, das war heute das erste Mal, dass ich den Blitz bei sowas ausgepackt hab ... Just4Fun-Freiluft-Turnier mit Teilnehmern aus Hobbymannschaften. Wenn ISO6400 nicht mehr reichen...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2013)

Ein frohes Fest an die Fans der bunten Pixel !


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Dezember 2013)

Heute gab es den ersten Einsatz für die D700. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche auch allen ein schönes Fest!


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2013)

Kampsspuren - aus dem Leben eines Bodys .


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kampsspuren - aus dem Leben eines Bodys .


Das geht ja noch solange sie funktioniert 
Und Kameras können ganz schön was ab: Karl Grobl Photojournalist Thrashed Canon Mark II


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist auch die Seite, die am harmlosesten aussieht  .


----------



## djnoob (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2013)

Da die 40D gestern ihr Leben ausgehaucht hat mal mit der 60D von nem Kumpel... Ich beantrage demnächst ne Grubenlampe bei der Band . MF ftw, der AF sah wortwörtlich schwarz .


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da die 40D gestern ihr Leben ausgehaucht hat mal mit der 60D von nem Kumpel... Ich beantrage demnächst ne Grubenlampe bei der Band . MF ftw, der AF sah wortwörtlich schwarz .


 
ISO 10000 bei 1/20 da muss es ja Stockdüster gewesen sein?   
Schade um die 40D Rest in Piece...

Damit nicht OT, Ich nenne es den Psycho Blick


----------



## SanjiWhite (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern beim Festplatte entrümpeln noch alte Fotos entdeckt.
Damals als kleiner Knirps mit meiner treuen und damals neuen D40 entstanden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Nachdem christian.pitt mir seine Version von meinen Kirchendach gezeigt hat und mir die nicht perfekte Symmetrie auf den Geist gegangen ist, habe ich das Bild nochmal durch Photoshop gejagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Licht auf der Bühne zu schwach ist muss der Aufsteckblitze alles erleuchten


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2013)

Naja, geblitzt war schon . Sonst wäre ja bei 1/20sek bisschen viel "Dynamik" in der Sache  .


----------



## totovo (28. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild was eher durch Zufall entstanden ist:

Pentax K-5, Sigma 50mm, f1,4 (!!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider darf ich nicht alle Bilder von dem Abend hier veröffentlichen, da sind noch nen paar Schmuckstücke dabei


----------



## Hideout (28. Dezember 2013)

Schnappschüsse sind doch die besten, hat auf jeden Fall was. 

Etwas aus der Kategorie Denkmäler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Dezember 2013)

Bin gerade dabei mein Archiv nach ein paar Bildern für ne kleine Collage zu durchstöbern.
Dabei bin ich auf dieses Bild von 2009 gestoßen...

Nikon D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX HSM f2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2013)

Eishockey im "Bunker" (Spitzname der Gruft unter den Sportfotografen  - bis auf 4+5 f2.8, 1/500 iso6400 ).


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2013)

Schnell was zusammengeklickt aus 2013 - die gierigen Facebook-Fans wollen gefüttert werden  .


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes neues Jahr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## SanjiWhite (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr und viele wunderschöne Bilder!!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2014)

Ich reihe mich mal ein. Frohes neues und gut Licht in 2014 !


----------



## totovo (1. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt Nerven, in der Silvester nacht noch Bilder posten...  Ich treffe ja jetzt noch nicht mal alle tasten sicher 

Gesundes Neues!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Januar 2014)

Da ich heute schon genug Feuerwerksbilder gesehen habe und außerdem sowieso keine gemacht habe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Hi!

Hier mal - wieder - ein paar Bilder von mir.



Einmal ein Containerzug vor Neuss
die Hohenzollernbrücke zu Köln - mal von der anderen Seite; die linke Seite kennt ja jeder....
dreimal das Wasserschloß in der Hamburger Speicherstadt - welches gefällt euch besser?
Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hier mal - wieder - ein paar Bilder von mir.
> 
> ...


 
Boar echt, also da fehlen einen die Worte. Die Bilder sind einfach grandios.


----------



## Hideout (1. Januar 2014)

Vor allem grandios groß. Skaliert doch mal bitte die Bilder runter auf 1200 oder wenigstens 1920 Pixel, ist ja ein Graus die auf dem Handy öffnen zu müssen. Aber das Bild mit dem Zug sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja eine typische Posi halt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Januar 2014)

@Günni
Beim ersten hätte ich etwas mehr Kontrast im Gesicht gesetzt
sonst top

@Schienenbruch
das dritte und fünfte gefallen mir, wobei du beim fünften die Kräne hättest weg retuschieren sollen.


----------



## Wired (2. Januar 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> das dritte und fünfte gefallen mir, wobei du beim fünften die Kräne hättest weg retuschieren sollen.


 Eben nicht! Genau die Kräne mit den modernen Fassaden und den Bäumen etwas weiter vorn auf der einen Seite macht das Motiv grade intessant, find ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Januar 2014)

Hi!

So scheiden sich die Geister....
Beim Dritten und Vierten hab' ich die Kräne weg retuschiert.....

Grüße und frohes neues Jahr!

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Januar 2014)

@jochen: Sind die vom Wasserschlösschen eigentlich alle drei HDRs? Für meinen Geschmack sind die Schatten etwas zu weit angehoben. Von der Farbgebung her, wirkt das Dritte auf mich am natürlichsten. Der Zug ist 

Ich war ja gemeinsam mit Jochen dort, stand allerdings ca. 2m weiter rechts und hatte nicht ganz so viel Kran. Ich habe meine Versionen mal neu bearbeitet (kein HDR). Beide D7000, einmal 50mm 1.4G und einmal das alte 28mm 2.8 ai. Beim 50mm habe ich den Kran rausgestempelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2014)

Spaßaktion mit nem Kumpel...


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Januar 2014)

Hi!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @jochen: Sind die vom Wasserschlösschen  eigentlich alle drei HDRs? Für meinen Geschmack sind die Schatten etwas  zu weit angehoben. Von der Farbgebung her, wirkt das Dritte auf mich am  natürlichsten. Der Zug ist


Sind alle HDR, bis auf den Containerzug!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2014)

Stand der Containerzug?
Denn eigentlich wurde ja ziemlich lang belichtet (15 Sek)


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Januar 2014)

Ja, der stand 'ne halbe Stunde vor dem Einfahrsignal herum....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Januar 2014)

@Schrauberopi

läuft bei beiden das Wasser aus


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

Nein, die Brücke da ist so schief.


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. Januar 2014)

Das Mercedes Benz Museum ist echt ein Muss wenn man in der Nähe von Stuttgart wohnt oder mal zu Besuch dort ist 
Ist immer wieder klasse dort hinzugehen und neue Details an den Autos zu entdecken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2014)

Beim Durchgucken der Bilder aus 2013 ins Auge gefallen...


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2014)

Meine 600D rauscht bei ISO 3200 schon so


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2014)

Das war die 40D bei ISO3200  .


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2014)

Ausm Auto gestiegen nachm Hockeyspiel... erster Gedanke "BOAAAAAAAH GEIL"  also fix stativ aufgebaut, beim nachbarn aufs Grundstück geschlichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fnord23 (4. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Ausm Auto gestiegen nachm Hockeyspiel... erster Gedanke "BOAAAAAAAH GEIL"  also fix stativ aufgebaut, beim nachbarn aufs Grundstück geschlichen



Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Gast20190124 (4. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Ausm Auto gestiegen nachm Hockeyspiel... erster Gedanke "BOAAAAAAAH GEIL"  also fix stativ aufgebaut, beim nachbarn aufs Grundstück geschlichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

was haste für ne Kamera?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute, dass das die NEX war .


----------



## fnord23 (4. Januar 2014)

Bin heute morgen endlich mal in die Ruine, an der ich schon einige Male vorbeigefahren bin. Leider war ich allein, mein Spannmann ist kurzfristig abgesprungen, deshalb hab ich mich nicht so richtig an die interessanten Perspektiven getraut. Wenn ich mir da ein Bein gebrochen hätte, hätten Sie mich nächstes Weihnachten noch nicht gefunden...  Ich muss da unbedingt nochmal im Frühjahr oder Sommer hin, wenn die Sonne durch die vielen Risse und Lücken im Bauwerk scheint. Abgesehen davon; So sehr ich mein 35mm f1.8 liebe - da muss vorher noch ein gescheiter Zoom her. Ich liebäugele mit dem Nikkor 18-200, aber das ist eigentlich zu teuer für meinen Geschmack... :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das die NEX war .


 
nee da mal nicht  

Canon Eos 50D  samt Sigma 17-70


----------



## Wired (4. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Meine 600D rauscht bei ISO 3200 schon so


 

Bei meiner 600D rauscht es schon bei 1600, deswegen geh ich nicht höher als ISO 800, wird dann eben bisschen länger belichtet.

_@ pixelflair:_ Das wieder der Vorteil wenn nicht in einer Großstadt wohnt. ^^


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Bei meiner 600D rauscht es schon bei 1600, deswegen geh ich nicht höher als ISO 800, wird dann eben bisschen länger belichtet.
> 
> _@ pixelflair:_ Das wieder der Vorteil wenn nicht in einer Großstadt wohnt. ^^


 
dafür in einer der dreckigsten Gegenden in Deutschland (Stahlwerk)  das Bild gestern kommt mit GLÜCK einmal im Jahr vor


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. Januar 2014)

Und hier der zweite Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das war die 40D bei ISO3200  .


 
Dann bin ich ja quasi schon beruhigt 
Hier mal was von meiner 600D mit ISO 3200...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja quasi schon beruhigt
> Hier mal was von meiner 600D mit ISO 3200...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich besser wie das vorige


----------



## Hideout (4. Januar 2014)

War mal wieder auf einer Halde unterwegs


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Januar 2014)

Oh sind ja auch mal wieder Personen dabei 

Was von mir von heute


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2014)

Konzertauswahl quer durch den Garten aus 2013 . Vom kleinen Clubkonzert bis zum NDR-Festival. Wer erkennt ne Band/einen Künstler  ? Drei oder vier davon sollten relativ einfach sein.

@Günnie: Habe ich auf Facebook vorhin schon gesehen. Mal wieder Extraklasse !


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2014)

Wohl bekomms! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (5. Januar 2014)

Danke 

Günnie, was sagst du als Portrait-Experte?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Günnie, was sagst du als Portrait-Experte?


 
Bin da sicher kein Experte drin.

Vignette vielleicht etwas zurück drehen, unter ihren Augen nur ganz leicht aufhellen. Ansonsten ist es doch recht schick.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Januar 2014)

Noch einmal Sternenhimmel & Eishockey 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2014)

Diesmal nur verlinkt. 

KLICK


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2014)

Spontan auf dem Nachhauseweg abgedreht - Kamera (450D mit 18-35/1.8 in dem Fall) und Stativ ist eh immer dabei . Der Beweis für die Nähe zum Flughafen Hannover-Langenhagen ist auch mit auf dem (ersten) Bild........


----------



## fnord23 (6. Januar 2014)

Erkenntnisse des heutigen Abends:

1. Ja, man kann Wunderkerzen so präparieren, dass sie auch unter Wasser brennen. 
2. Nein, das ergibt kein gutes Fotomotiv. De facto waren das die unspektakulärsten Wunderkerzen aller Zeiten. 
3. Wer zu lange für den Versuchsaufbau auf dem Balkon braucht, verbaut sich u.U. die Möglichkeit, die Sterne zu fotografieren - weil sich die Wolken davor schieben. 

So, den Abend lösche ich jetzt mit einem schottischen Getreideprodukt aus meinem Gedächtnis!


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> So, den Abend lösche ich jetzt mit einem schottischen Getreideprodukt aus meinem Gedächtnis!


Von Islay? Das hilft.


----------



## djnoob (7. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. Januar 2014)

Vom Sonntag


----------



## fnord23 (7. Januar 2014)

Günnie, so langsam werde ich neidisch!


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2014)

Noch auf der Platte gefunden. Hatten wir das schon  ? Mal eine andere Umgebung und vor allem ausnahmsweise bei ausreichend Licht .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Günnie, so langsam werde ich neidisch!


 
Auf was denn?


----------



## fnord23 (8. Januar 2014)

So, jetzt muss ich mal ganz doof fragen - ist da nicht ziemlich wenig Kontrast in den hellen Passagen (Gitarre)? Mir ist das schon bei den Eishockeyfotos aufgefallen, nur ist das da ja auch verständlich wegen der Reflektionen etc. (Ich glaub Eishockey ist generell ziemlich schwierig zu fotografieren, oder?). Oder liegt das einfach nur an meinen (verkorksten) Monitoreinstellungen? Oder ist das gar Absicht und entsteht in der Nachbearbeitung? Könnte auch sein, dass der Lack auf der Gitarre gespiegelt hat, ist es vielleicht das? Oder hab ich einfach nur keine Ahnung? (ist durchaus möglich  )

Abgesehen davon... ich mag das "verwaschene" Bokeh - kommt gut!  Was ist das für eine Kamera / Linse?



Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Auf was denn?


 
Auf deinen scheinbar unerschöpflichen Vorrat an weiblichen Motiven! 

____


Morgen kommt mein Nikkor 55-200. Ich brauchte vor dem Urlaub im März noch ein (günstiges) Alltagstele, ich hoffe das taugt einigermassen. Naja, für 120,- € neu kann man wohl nicht allzu viel falsch machen. Oder gerade. Mal sehen!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Auf deinen scheinbar unerschöpflichen Vorrat an weiblichen Motiven!


Die nächsten Wochen und Monate ist da noch einiges geplant. Und ich befürchte das kann ich dann hier maximal nur verlinken


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich mal ganz doof fragen - ist da nicht ziemlich wenig Kontrast in den hellen Passagen (Gitarre)? Mir ist das schon bei den Eishockeyfotos aufgefallen, nur ist das da ja auch verständlich wegen der Reflektionen etc. (Ich glaub Eishockey ist generell ziemlich schwierig zu fotografieren, oder?). Oder liegt das einfach nur an meinen (verkorksten) Monitoreinstellungen? Oder ist das gar Absicht und entsteht in der Nachbearbeitung? Könnte auch sein, dass der Lack auf der Gitarre gespiegelt hat, ist es vielleicht das? Oder hab ich einfach nur keine Ahnung? (ist durchaus möglich  )
> 
> Abgesehen davon... ich mag das "verwaschene" Bokeh - kommt gut!  Was ist das für eine Kamera / Linse?


 Da ist kaum Nachbearbeitung drüber gelaufen (Schwarzwertbeschneidung, +10 Klarheit) und für Mittagssonne im August und glanzlacklackierter Gitarre find ich das gar nicht sooo übel . Auf meinen Monitoren habe ich auch sowohl hier, als auch bei den Eishockeyfotos noch Struktur und Kontraste in den helleren Passagen . Im Druck passt das auch, also wird das schon gehen . 
Aufwändige Nachbearbeitung kannst du vor allem bei Eishockey aber eh vergessen. Zum Einen müssen die aktuell raus und zum Anderen ist bei ISO6400 eigentlich schon die Grenze des Dynamikumfangs des Sensors erreicht. Beim Fußball im Stadion kann man ja immer noch Gesichter etc durch Hochziehen der Tiefen aufhellen. Das läuft einem bei der hohen Empfindlichkeit nicht ganz mit. Dann lieber etwas heller belichten, einwandfrei nachvollziehbare Struktur im Eis braucht eh keiner (so lange die hellen Trikots nicht ausfressen). 

Das Konzertfoto ist mit dem Sigma 120-300/2.8 OS an der 40D entstanden. Die beiden jetzt mit 450D + 120-300 (Eishockey) bzw 450D + 24-105/4L (Konzert)


Edit: Die hübschen Mädels scheinen bei Günni eh auf Bäumen zu wachsen ...


----------



## pixelflair (8. Januar 2014)

nicht nur auf bäumen... scheinbar auch in büschen und blumenkästen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> nicht nur auf bäumen... scheinbar auch in büschen und blumenkästen



Das gute daran ist, man muss sie nicht mehr suchen


----------



## dome001 (8. Januar 2014)

was altes beim durchsuchen der Festplatte gefunden


----------



## fnord23 (8. Januar 2014)

@nfsgame

Danke für die Erklärung! Habe jetzt nochmal ein neues Profil an meinem Monitor angelegt, und siehe da - aus dem weißen, gitarrenförmigen Fleck ist tatsächlich ein Musikinstrument geworden!


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Januar 2014)

hab auch mal wieder was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Aufnahme: 10.01.2014
Ort: Köln- Mediapark


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2014)

Köln den 10.01.2014


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
> Aufnahme: 10.01.2014
> Ort: Köln- Mediapark



Meine persönliche Meinung.

Die taugen leider nicht viel. Perspektiven sind nicht so der Hit und 95% ist schwarz.


----------



## dome001 (12. Januar 2014)

Makro bereich meines Objektives ausgenutzt


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

Köln den 10.01.2014
Canon EOS 600D
Im Mediapark


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2014)

heute extra zum Sonnenuntergang aufn Berg gefahren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Januar 2014)

hast du das mit unterschiedlichen einstellungen aufgenommen?

denn die stadt-landschaft wirkt nicht recht aus einem guss


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> hast du das mit unterschiedlichen einstellungen aufgenommen?
> 
> denn die stadt-landschaft wirkt nicht recht aus einem guss


 
oh verdammt, dass war das falsche 

hier das, was ich eigentlich hochladen wollte!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Januar 2014)

Etwas von heute früh halb sechs und von heute Nachmittag


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> oh verdammt, dass war das falsche
> 
> hier das, was ich eigentlich hochladen wollte!
> 
> ...


 
Wo issn das  ?


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2014)

über den Dächern Jenas, auf dem Landgrafen!
den Sonnenaufgang sieht man von da oben noch besser, aber ich kann mich am WE nicht dazu überreden freiwillig um 7 aufzustehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@totovo  welche Linse? weil du hast echt üble Randunschärfe


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2014)

mh, also ich habe mir grad noch mal das RAW angesehen, also schlimm ist die Randunschärfe nicht. ist das Tamron 17-50mm F2,8. Das hat so seine Macken, aber bei 22mm und f7.1 sollte da nichts sein


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Januar 2014)

Was ich so am Wochenende mache


----------



## pixelflair (14. Januar 2014)

leider sitzt wirklich nur beim letzten der fokus


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> leider sitzt wirklich nur beim letzten der fokus



Für dich.


----------



## pixelflair (14. Januar 2014)

beim 2. können wir gern diskutieren  

aber beim 1. sind echt nur eine haarsträhne scharf. das find ich pers. passt nicht  aber optisch wie immer gut


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> beim 2. können wir gern diskutieren
> 
> aber beim 1. sind echt nur eine haarsträhne scharf. das find ich pers. passt nicht  aber optisch wie immer gut



Die Wimpern vom linken Auge auch.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2014)

Klasse flair Günnie 

Mein Fav ist das dritte


----------



## SanjiWhite (14. Januar 2014)

Und noch mal zwei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe mich auch nochmal ein ein portrait gewagt. bitte konstruktive kritik


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> leider sitzt wirklich nur beim letzten der fokus


 
Ja, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Placebo (14. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> leider sitzt wirklich nur beim letzten der fokus


 
Beim Zweiten kann ich dir evtl. noch zustimmen, beim Ersten nicht. Sieh mal genau hin, das ist eine optische Täuschung. Die scharfen Teile der Haare sind nämlich auf einer Ebene mit den Augen. Dort, wo die Haare vor oder hinter den Augen liegen, sind sie unscharf. Sehr gut an der Strähne über der Nase zu erkennen: nur der untere Teil, der der nicht mehr auf der Haut aufliegt, ist zu 100% scharf


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> habe mich auch nochmal ein ein portrait gewagt. bitte konstruktive kritik



Ich wette durchs SW verliert es ne Menge.



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch so.



Habs eben auch gesehen, unten links ist ne ganz kleinkarierte Stelle.

Ehrlich? Ist mir völlig egal wo der Fokus sitzt. Es geht bei diesen Bildern doch nicht darum ob die Augen 100% scharf sind oder nicht. 

Hört doch mal langsam auf hier jedes kleine Rauschen oder 2 mm verfehlten Fokus zu bemängeln und lasst die Bilder wirken.


----------



## target2804 (15. Januar 2014)

Hmm Günnie... Das bild ist quasi in der Dunkelheit bei mir im Schlafzimmer entstanden. Lampen waren an. Das helle an den haaren links war eine zimmerlampe, habe die gelbtöne angehoben, damit es eher nach natürlichem licht aussieht. ich kann dir aber gern mal das original hochladen wenn du möchtest


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hmm Günnie... Das bild ist quasi in der Dunkelheit bei mir im Schlafzimmer entstanden. Lampen waren an. Das helle an den haaren links war eine zimmerlampe, habe die gelbtöne angehoben, damit es eher nach natürlichem licht aussieht. ich kann dir aber gern mal das original hochladen wenn du möchtest



Das originale in Farbe würde mich interessieren.


----------



## target2804 (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ist es out of cam


----------



## Gast20190124 (15. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich wette durchs SW verliert es ne Menge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find sie richtig gut, und die Stimmung ist Top. Bei sowas muss der Fokus nicht sitzen. 
Ich find die Bearbeitung in Ordnung und alle, deren Workflow nur aus klarheit und vignettierung besteht, können sich ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## target2804 (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eins hab ich noch^^


----------



## djnoob (16. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> lasst die Bilder wirken.


 So sieht es aus, es kommt auf das Gesamtbild an, die Komposition muss einfach stimmen.
Target, deine Bilder sind nett mit den Damen, aber für mein Geschmack zu dunkel .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Januar 2014)

Auch noch vom Sonntag.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

17.01.2014 18:57Uhr


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2014)

Das ist was? Guck mal auf dein Histogramm ... Das muss doch sowas von am linken Rand festhängen..... . Selbst auf nem kalibrierten Monitor im schwarzwertoptimierten Profil erkennt man da NIX . 

Ein beliebter Spruch, beziehungsweise fast schon eine "Regel" lautet nicht umsonst: "Expose to the right" (ETTR) . Immer etwas überbelichten. Lichter kann man immer noch runterziehen im RAW. Informationen aus dunklen Bereichen zu bekommen ist schwieriger und mit mehr Qualitätsverlust verbunden.


----------



## djnoob (18. Januar 2014)

Mal was von meinen Studio Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist was? Guck mal auf dein Histogramm ... Das muss doch sowas von am linken Rand festhängen..... . Selbst auf nem kalibrierten Monitor im schwarzwertoptimierten Profil erkennt man da NIX .
> 
> Ein beliebter Spruch, beziehungsweise fast schon eine "Regel" lautet nicht umsonst: "Expose to the right" (ETTR) . Immer etwas überbelichten. Lichter kann man immer noch runterziehen im RAW. Informationen aus dunklen Bereichen zu bekommen ist schwieriger und mit mehr Qualitätsverlust verbunden.


 
Das ist ein Hochwasserpumpwerk.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist was? Guck mal auf dein Histogramm ... Das muss doch sowas von am linken Rand festhängen..... . Selbst auf nem kalibrierten Monitor im schwarzwertoptimierten Profil erkennt man da NIX .
> 
> Ein beliebter Spruch, beziehungsweise fast schon eine "Regel" lautet nicht umsonst: "Expose to the right" (ETTR) . Immer etwas überbelichten. Lichter kann man immer noch runterziehen im RAW. Informationen aus dunklen Bereichen zu bekommen ist schwieriger und mit mehr Qualitätsverlust verbunden.


 
Hm? Das höre ich zum ersten Mal, ich habe mal gelernt das man aus dunkleren Bildern mehr Information bekommt, als bei überbelichteten. Ein Beispiel war ein Schwan-Bild, beim dunklen konnte man alle Federdetails wiederherstellen und das Ergebnis war sehr gut, beim zu hellen Bild aber waren teilweise einfach nur Weiße Flecken ohne irgendwelche Informationen drin. 

Ich denke das sollte man daher nicht verallgemeinern. Allerdings stimmt es natürlich wenn es dunkel ist, dann sollte man wenn möglich nicht unterbelichten, dann wird es ja nur ein schwarzes Bild


----------



## Hideout (18. Januar 2014)

Ne ne stimmt schon, du sollst bei "Expose to the right" natürlich nicht überbelichten, also das wichtige Bildteile ausbrennen. Ansonsten hast du in den hellen Bereichen allerdings mehr Bildinformation, wenn du dunkle Bereiche aufhellst verstärkt es das Rauschen. Korrigierst du aber die Belichtung nachträglich etwas runter, wird das Rauschen weniger und es bleiben gerade in dunklen Bereichen mehr Details erhalten.


----------



## totovo (18. Januar 2014)

Einmal das HDR, und einmal das "normale" nur etwas an der Kurve gedreht!
bei dem bearbeiteten habe ich zusätlich versucht, den Baum links unten "raus zu modde" wie findet ihrs? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Januar 2014)

Optimal wäre hier ein Verlaufsfilter gewesen. Versuch mal, beim gezeigten Ausgangsbild den Kontrast etwas zu erhöhen und die Mitten und Tiefen etwas anzuheben. Evtl. kann man noch etwas an der Farbsättigung drehen, damit die schöne Farbe vom Himmel gut wiedergegeben wird. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast,  kannst du auch per Software durch Maskieren oder Verlaufsfilter die Belichtung zwischen Himmel und Stadt/Landschaft angleichen. Ob das besser funktioniert als HDR, kann man allerdings nur durch ausprobieren rausfinden. Das gezeigte HDR wirkt auf mich zu unnatürlich und zu stark bearbeitet. So stimmt das Verhältnis der Farben und der Hell- Dunkelbereiche zueinander irgendwie nicht mehr.
Auch wenn das eine Gebäude jetzt etwas einsturzgefähdet wirkt, hast du den Baum richtig gut rausbekommen.


----------



## totovo (18. Januar 2014)

Das Problem war einfach, dass ich auf HDR- zurückgreifen musste, mein Filtersystem liegt immer noch bei meinem Onkel, dass habe ich da vor nem Monat oder so vergessen 
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie es bei dir aussieht, ich weiß nur, dass ich mit meinem Ersatzmonitor arbeiten musste, und der ist gefühlt 10 jahre alt 
Mein neuer Monitor ist heute zwar gekommen, aber in der richtigen Verpackung war der falsche Bildschirm 

Ich habe jetzt die Farben mal etwas zurückgedreht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen ob jemand errät was ich morgen mache


----------



## Druv (18. Januar 2014)

bei bild 1: sind dass härchen am linken mundwinkel? würde ich weg machen.. ist mir gleich ins auge gesprungen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Januar 2014)

Druv schrieb:


> bei bild 1: sind dass härchen am linken mundwinkel? würde ich weg machen.. ist mir gleich ins auge gesprungen


 
dann müsste ich auch die leberflecke weg machen, die kleinen Fältchen an den Augen und auch die einzelnen Haare die da noch so rumschwirren. 

Hmm nö, ich mags so.  Bis auf Kleinigkeiten und Farbanpassungen Out of Cam. Beim zweiten wurden nur Farbwerte geändert.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2014)

Erholungstag in der Sauna?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Januar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Erholungstag in der Sauna?


 
Woher weißt du das ich heute in die Sauna gehe?


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

Und hier nun das letzte Bild was ich am Freitag Abend gemacht habe. 
----------------------

ISO 100

Brennweite 37mm

Blende F/4.5

Belichtung 1/5Sek.


----------



## target2804 (19. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Und hier nun das letzte Bild was ich am Freitag Abend gemacht habe. ----------------------  ISO 100  Brennweite 37mm  Blende F/4.5  Belichtung 1/5Sek.


Was soll das sein?


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Und hier nun das letzte Bild was ich am Freitag Abend gemacht habe.


 
Willst du für den Einstieg nicht mal Tags über fotografieren?


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?


 
Das sind Scheinwerfer. 



Immer diese Fragen. -.-




taks schrieb:


> Willst du für den Einstieg nicht mal Tags über fotografieren?


 

Willst du damit etwa sagen, Nachts zu fotografieren soll eine Herausforderung sein? oha


----------



## target2804 (19. Januar 2014)

Das Bild hat keine Aussagekraft wie ich finde. Für mich sieht es wie ein gewöhnliches Bild aus, könnte auch ne handycam gewesen sein. Finde nicht, dass das ein passendes motiv ist.
ein bisschen treppe und ein scheinwerfer... kA, aber dafür braucht man doch keine EOS


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2014)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2014)

Etwas Eishockey und endlich mal wieder Fußball .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Januar 2014)

Ich gebs zu. Ich war nicht in der Sauna


----------



## Hideout (21. Januar 2014)

Hat die arme Frau eine Erkältung?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Januar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Hat die arme Frau eine Erkältung?


 
Weshalb sollte sie?


----------



## Hideout (21. Januar 2014)

Ich finde sie sieht auf dem Bild etwas kränklich / müde aus, so als hätte sie gerade inhaliert und daher auch zottelige Haare, kleine Augen, hält sich den Hals als wenn sie vielleicht Halsschmerzen oder Husten hat.
Wenn es dich beruhigt, technische Umsetzung und das Licht finde ich aber schön.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Januar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ich finde sie sieht auf dem Bild etwas kränklich / müde aus, so als hätte sie gerade inhaliert und daher auch zottelige Haare, kleine Augen, hält sich den Hals als wenn sie vielleicht Halsschmerzen oder Husten hat.
> Wenn es dich beruhigt, technische Umsetzung und das Licht finde ich aber schön.



Wie unterschiedlich das doch jeder interpretiert.

Ich persönlich denke da an andere Sachen wenn ich eine hübsche junge Frau mit nassen Haaren, leicht geöffneten Mund, halb geschlossenen Augen und einer Hand am Hals sehe. Vielleicht sollte ich es an Wick als Stockfoto verkaufen. Einen würde die Werbung damit auf jeden Fall schonmal ansprechen


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Januar 2014)

Tolles Koitus Foto!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Januar 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Tolles Koitus Foto!


 
Was mich nun wieder dazu bringt, drüber nachzudenken, ob dies hier vielleicht doch die falsche Plattform ist.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Januar 2014)

Erkältung ist so ziemlich das Letzte, woran ich beim Betrachten des Bildes denke. In meinem Alter interpretiert man den Gesichtsausdruck denn doch etwas anders. 

Ich finde, dass Gefühl, Sinnlichkeit und Erotik im Gesichtsausdruck wunderbar eingefangen wurden. Das Licht und die Farben passen ganz hervorragend dazu. Nicht einfach nur dieses nichtssagende, tote Modellächeln etwas ins Licht gerückt. Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Was mich nun wieder dazu bringt, drüber nachzudenken, ob dies hier vielleicht doch die falsche Plattform ist.


 
Ist doch nur ein O Face.


----------



## target2804 (21. Januar 2014)

Also für mich sieht das erstens nicht nach einem O-Face aus und zweitens auch nicht, als sei die Frau krank. Ich denke Leidenschaft trifft es ganz gut


----------



## SanjiWhite (21. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte mich gestern mal mit entfesseltem Blitzen vertraut machen. Hab dann ein kleines Selbstportrait geschossen. Woher die Idee kommt ist ja offensichtlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (21. Januar 2014)

Etwas Altes von mir muss endlich mal wieder die Kamera in die Hand nehmen und Kreativ werden


----------



## Günnie Kologe (21. Januar 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein O Face.


 
Bei solchen Kommentaren stellen sich mir echt die Nackenhaare auf und ich frage mich, weshalb du hier überhaupt kommentierts.

Wer jetzt eine Erkältung, O-Face oder was auch immer sieht, möge es einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und sich seinen Kommentar sparen. 

Für alle anderen die da das ähnliche oder gleiche sehen wie ich gibt es noch was.


----------



## totovo (22. Januar 2014)

lass sie reden, günni! 
Die Bilder sind Hammer, die posen super und sie versprühen einen ganz eigenen Charme von Erotik!


----------



## Hideout (22. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Erkältung ist so ziemlich das Letzte, woran ich beim Betrachten des Bildes denke. In meinem Alter interpretiert man den Gesichtsausdruck denn doch etwas anders.


Ich normalerweise auch, aber bei diesen Bildern irgendwie nicht. Den Gesichtsausdruck hat die hübsche Frau gut drauf, keine Frage. Für mich sieht sie aber ansonsten einfach zottelig und komisch aus auf den Bildern. Finde es halt nicht so schön vom Bildaufbau her, das soll auch nicht abwertend sein. Daher verstehe ich nicht wieso einige so darauf antworten, darf man keine andere Meinung haben?
Jeder von uns macht Bilder welche den einen gefallen und den anderen nicht, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kommentaren stellen sich mir echt die Nackenhaare auf und ich frage mich, weshalb du hier überhaupt kommentierts.
> 
> Wer jetzt eine Erkältung, O-Face oder was auch immer sieht, möge es einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und sich seinen Kommentar sparen.
> 
> Für alle anderen die da das ähnliche oder gleiche sehen wie ich gibt es noch was.


 Kommt darauf an wie genau du das Foto interpretierst, für sieht das ein bisschen wie... naja (nicht erkrankt oder O-Face)... ich schreib das lieber nicht. xD

Wäre das Foto um ca. 100° nach rechts gedreht würde ich es ganz anders interpretieren.

Bei Portrait Fotos kommt es nicht nur auf die Position/Stellung von der abgelichteten Person an sondern auch vom Winkel, das meine ansicht.


----------



## djnoob (22. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Wäre das Foto um ca. 100° nach rechts gedreht würde ich es ganz anders interpretieren.


 
 wie soll man das verstehen .


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> wie soll man das verstehen .


Am besten garnicht. Unnötiger Kommentar


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie genau du das Foto interpretierst, für sieht das ein bisschen wie... naja (nicht erkrankt oder O-Face)... ich schreib das lieber nicht. xD
> 
> Wäre das Foto um ca. 100° nach rechts gedreht würde ich es ganz anders interpretieren.
> 
> Bei Portrait Fotos kommt es nicht nur auf die Position/Stellung von der abgelichteten Person an sondern auch vom Winkel, das meine ansicht.



Ah jetzt hab ich meinen Fehler verstanden.

Ich passe mich wieder etwas dem thread an, da gibt es dann auch nicht so viel Interpretationsspielraum.


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Am besten garnicht. Unnötiger Kommentar


 
Ahja...

Verstehen soll man es so dass das Model in der Pose wie eine erwürte Person aussieht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber wenn das so gewollt ist dann ist das Motiv wirklich gelungen.


_PS:_ Nur weil ich erst vor ca. 3 Monaten in die Fotografie richtig eingestiegen bin heißt das also das ich keine kontruktive Kritik abgeben kann? Dann werd ich demnach nichts mehr posten.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Ahja...
> 
> Verstehen soll man es so dass das Model in der Pose wie eine erwürte Person aussieht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber wenn das so gewollt ist dann ist das Motiv wirklich gelungen.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an "erwürgte"? Weshalb soll das gewollt sein? 

Jetzt mal ehrlich Leute. Seid ihr alle schon so plattgebügelt von den Medien das ihr beim Betrachten von Bildern keine Gefühle mehr wecken könnt sondern einfach nur noch nach Fehlern sucht? Habt ihr nie ne Freundin gehabt die sich mal auf der Couch rumgerollt hat und am Ende vielleicht auf dem Rücken lag und euch angeschaut hat? Schlimm wenn man hier Emotionen noch erklären muss. Wenn ihr beim fotografieren nix in euch drin spürt, sondern einfach nur drauf achtet, stimmt der Schnitt, ist mein Motiv auch ja nicht in der Mitte, ist jetzt korrekt belichtet das mir ja nicht die tiefen absaufen. Ja, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

PS: Keine Ahnung wann du richtig in die Fotografie eingestiegen bist.


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2014)

Nein ich habe nur geschrieben was dieses Bild bei mir an Gefühlen ausgelöst hat. Wie meine Freundin sich übers Sofa rollt, spielt hier keine Rolle. Es gibt andere, für mich schönere Fotos, welche dann eben andere Gefühle auslösen.
Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, das deine Bilder bei unterschiedlichen Leuten unterschiedlich ankommen, kannst du sie halt nicht überall zeigen oder Himmel hohe Lobpreisungen erwarten.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Januar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Nein ich habe nur geschrieben was dieses Bild bei mir an Gefühlen ausgelöst hat. Wie meine Freundin sich übers Sofa rollt, spielt hier keine Rolle. Es gibt andere, für mich schönere Fotos, welche dann eben andere Gefühle auslösen.
> Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, das deine Bilder bei unterschiedlichen Leuten unterschiedlich ankommen, kannst du sie halt nicht überall zeigen oder Himmel hohe Lobpreisungen erwarten.



Und ich hab mich das letzte mal vor ca. 20 Posts auf deine Antwort bezogen. Und ist doch auch okay.

Für mich nicht okay ist wenn hier Leute die Bierflaschen fotografieren Kommentare schreiben wie "Koitus-Foto" oder das sie aussieht wie erwürgt etc.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich nehme an "erwürgte"? Weshalb soll das gewollt sein?
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich Leute. Seid ihr alle schon so plattgebügelt von den Medien das ihr beim Betrachten von Bildern keine Gefühle mehr wecken könnt sondern einfach nur noch nach Fehlern sucht? Habt ihr nie ne Freundin gehabt die sich mal auf der Couch rumgerollt hat und am Ende vielleicht auf dem Rücken lag und euch angeschaut hat? Schlimm wenn man hier Emotionen noch erklären muss. Wenn ihr beim fotografieren nix in euch drin spürt, sondern einfach nur drauf achtet, stimmt der Schnitt, ist mein Motiv auch ja nicht in der Mitte, ist jetzt korrekt belichtet das mir ja nicht die tiefen absaufen. Ja, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> PS: Keine Ahnung wann du richtig in die Fotografie eingestiegen bist.


 Günnie, das Bild selbst lässt verdammt viel Spielraum zur Interpretation.

An sich kann das Bild ganz allein für sich meiner Meinung nach nicht 100% wirken, da der Kontext an sich im Bild fehlt, was dann natürlich dazu führt, dass das Kopfkino bei den Leuten angeht, und das ist ja GANZ stark davon geprägt, in welchem Zusammenhang man eben an das Bild ran geht.

Mal zwei kleine Beispiele bzgl Bilderserie:
Auf anderen Bildern sieht man eine Therme, oder ein Dampfbad oder sonst was. -> Das Mädel war da und hat sich gerade abgeduscht und ist VOLL geschafft, aber fühlt sich so richtig richtig gut gerade. (btw war mein Gedanke, weil ich erst kurz vorher in ner Therme war, und mich das Bild an das tolle Gefühl dabei erinnert hat )

Bilder von nem Hotelzimmer what ever -> Das war wohl ne heise "Nacht" 

Damit kann man halt auch extrem stark spielen, was ich btw sehr schön finde, weil es eben eine echte künstlerische Arbeit ist, und eben auf die Emotionen des Publikums setzt. Die sind aber eben nunmal unterschiedlich, und gerade in einem PC-Hardwareforum würde ich jetzt nicht zwingend erwarten, dass die Leute nicht auf das kommen, was man will. Wie gesagt, noch ein Bild dazu, dass die ganze Sache in einen klaren Kontext setzt und du wirst sicher die Emotion auslösen, die du haben willst 

So jetzt noch was zu dem Bild auf dem Bett(?) mit den trockenen Haaren im Gesicht.
Ich kann schon irgendwie nachvollziehen, das man da auf den Gedanken "erwürgt" kommt. Die Haare im Gesicht/Augen sind verdammt unangenehm an sich. Das Gesicht ist aber absolut tiefenentspannt, die Hände wirken aber eher etwas gekrampft. Jaja, mir ist klar, dass die entspannt wirken sollen, aber wenn man einmal auf den falschen Pfad gekommen ist, kann man das so sehr leicht missinterpretieren.

Die Idee vom Bild ist wirklich gut, aber es lässt wieder etwas viel Spielraum. Hier meiner Meinung nach zu viel. 

Der Gesichtsausdruck ist halt wirklich SEHR entspannt. Da fehlt halt auch wieder der Kontext durch ein Bild davor oder danach. Z.B. Kissenschlacht davor und man weiß worauf es hinaus läuft 

Ohne das kann man aber wirklich auf den Trichter einer Toten kommen, einfach weil kein offensichtliches Leben im Gesicht ist. Das Gesicht ist komplett glatt gebügelt. Ich fände da ein kleines verschmitzes/kokettes Lächeln gut, oder ein kleines Grübchen oder sonst was, damit das Bild an sich klarer wird, um eben ganz ALLEIN sprechen zu können für sich, ohne eine Bilderstrecke, die einen emotional in die richtige Richtung bringt.

Was auch ganz nett wäre, wäre wenn die rechte Hand sich an den Hals legen würde, also ausgestreckt, im sinne einer Bewegung nach unten. Auch gern mit einem Mittelfinger/ZEigefinger, der von oben kommend aufsetzt und eine Bewegung nach unten andeutet 

Wichtig halt eine Händehaltung, die klar macht, da lebt jemand. Die erotische Anspielung kann man dann ja wie gewollt reinbringen.

Das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Die kannste teilen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Wired (23. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich das letzte mal vor ca. 20 Posts auf deine Antwort bezogen. Und ist doch auch okay.
> 
> Für mich nicht okay ist wenn hier Leute die Bierflaschen fotografieren Kommentare schreiben wie "Koitus-Foto" oder das sie aussieht wie erwürgt etc.


 Ich werde mich ganz sicher nicht dafür entschuldigen dass das Foto auf mich so wirkt.

Und nein ich hatte noch keine Freundin weil ich nicht männlich bin...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus abgehakt. 

Wenn gibt es ist in Zukunft nur noch unmissverständliche Sachen von mir.


----------



## totovo (23. Januar 2014)

neeeeein!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit,

hey Günnie, kann dir doch komplett Wurst sein was andere über deine Bilder sagen/denken/meinen. Deine Bilder sind absolut erste Sahne! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (23. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Von mir aus abgehakt.
> 
> Wenn gibt es ist in Zukunft nur noch unmissverständliche Sachen von mir.


 Wenn du es nicht akzeptieren kannst das jeder ein und das gleiche Foto anders interpretiert dann darfst keine Fotos posten (objektiv gesehen).

Die Menschen sind keine Cyborgs, ähnlich wie die Borg aus Star Trek sondern Individuen wo jedes Wesen eine eigene Ansicht hat und die ist eben nicht gleich und schon gar nicht identisch!

*Mehr schreib ich nicht mehr dazu!*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2014)

@ günni und wired
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt in die nesseln setze, aber sagt mal habt ihr lichtmangel oder was? 
Woher die schlechte laune?
@ günni
Die welt ist nicht immer eitel sonnenschein. Wenn dir ein kommentar nicht passt dann steh drüber und ignorier ihn. Schießlich müssen die bilder in erster linie dir und dem model gefallen und niemand anderem! Wenn es dann doch noch anderen gefällt um so besser. 
@ wired
Man muß nicht immer alles kommentieren vor allem wenn dadurch mißverständnisse entstehen oder sich jemand in irgendeiner form angegriffen fühlen könnte.
Wenn ich nun wirklich alles kommentieren würde, würde ich mich sicherlich recht schnell recht vielen anfeindungen gegenüber sehen. Und das nur weil ich ein bild nicht verstehe oder nix damit anfangen kann? Das sehe ich dann auch nicht ein. 

Es wäre also schön, wenn ihr euer beiderseitiges gezicke einstellen und dafür bilder posten würdet. Dafür ist der thread ja schließlich da!


----------



## Gast20190124 (23. Januar 2014)

Es ist ja nunmal so, dass derjenige, der die Bilder geschossen ghat, die Bilder im Kontext sah. Wenn sich das der unwissende Betrachter den Zusammenhang nicht vorstellen kann, ist das wessen Schuld? Und wenn dann andere Interpretationen rauskommen ist das nur ne weitere Sichtweise und auch für den Künstler wichtig um zu wissen was der "Laie" dazu meint und was damit die Masse anfangen kann. Es gibt nicht nur Fachpublikum die einem uneingeschränkt die Treue schwört. Und wenn man im PC-Forum Bilder postet, muss man auch mit solchen Sichtweisen leben.


----------



## DPr (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn man spielt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (23. Januar 2014)

Beim Billard spielen entstanden


----------



## target2804 (23. Januar 2014)

Da hätte ich mir, als semiprofessioneller billardspieler, ein gescheites queue und eine richtige queue-haltung gewünscht 
denn für den sportler wirkt das sehr sehr unprofessionell obwohl das bild an sich sehr gut ist


----------



## dome001 (24. Januar 2014)

Das Bild ist im Jugendhaus entstanden wo ich jeden Donnerstag Arbeite, die Spieler sind meistens noch Richtige Anfänger, über die queue haben wir uns schon so oft beschwert aber Bringt leider nix.


----------



## target2804 (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier was vom iPhone


----------



## Wired (24. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es wäre also schön, wenn ihr euer beiderseitiges gezicke einstellen und dafür bilder posten würdet. Dafür ist der thread ja schließlich da!


Würde ich ja, wenn es endlich mal Schnee geben würde dann hätte ich auch wieder Motive, doch nun ist Schnee gefallen und dank der ganzen Primaten hier die nach vorn frei raus husten und niesen hab ich mir wieder etwas eingefangen und das muss ich erst wieder los werden bevor ich mich der Winterkälte aussetze. Hoffentlich bald...

_PS:_ Die einzige Enschuldigung gibts von mir für mein "zu direktes" Verhalten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

Naja Qualitativ nicht so der Hit, da kann man viel mehr heraus bringen da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2014)

Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als tausend Worte es tun würden !


----------



## target2804 (25. Januar 2014)

Das Bild ist out of cam.
was würdet ihr ändern/retuschieren?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Januar 2014)

Hier mal zwei Langzeitbelichtungen von vorgestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Langzeitbelichtungen von vorgestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow die sehen echt Klasse aus.  Super


----------



## EvilMonk (25. Januar 2014)

@Target2804

Deine Portraits sind immer so verdammt dunkel. Dashier würde ich definitiv stark aufhellen und in Zukunft besser beleuchten.


----------



## dome001 (25. Januar 2014)

Heute im Taunus unterwegs gewesen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Würde ich ja, wenn es endlich mal Schnee geben würde dann hätte ich auch wieder Motive,


Das ist aber ein smaler korridor für`s fotografieren... 
Meine saison kommt erst noch (rallye) und das winter-motoradtreffen auf der augustusburg hab ich irgendwie komplett verpennt. 


> doch nun ist Schnee gefallen und dank der ganzen Primaten hier die nach vorn frei raus husten und niesen hab ich mir wieder etwas eingefangen und das muss ich erst wieder los werden bevor ich mich der Winterkälte aussetze. Hoffentlich bald...


 Na da...gute besserung.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein smaler korridor für`s fotografieren...


Na.. ja... ich mache ja nicht nur im Winter Fotos ist aber schön im Schneebedeckten Wald zu fotografieren. Nur hier im Tal fällt kaum mal Schnee im Winter und wenn dann nur für kurz. *grml*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na da...gute besserung.


 Danke.


----------



## djnoob (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100% Crop


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Naja Qualitativ nicht so der Hit, da kann man viel mehr heraus bringen da bin ich mir sicher.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiter Versuch.


----------



## Gast20190124 (26. Januar 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir ist es zu weichgespült.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf jedenfall besser, finde ich.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2014)

Hab Gestern noch Nachbars Katze als Motiv missbraucht 

.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2014)

Das erste ist für die Tonne, die Idee war aber gut. Mein Favorit ist die drei .


----------



## Re4dt (26. Januar 2014)

Mir gefällt ebenfalls die 3. am besten. 
Hab mal einen Dark Contrast eingebaut, kommt irgendwie schön Böse. (Sofern du es nicht willst werde ich das Bild wieder entfernen)


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das erste ist für die Tonne, die Idee war aber gut. Mein Favorit ist die drei .


 
Ja, mit dem Ersten bin ich auch nicht ganz glücklich. 
Mit einer Hand mit der Katze spielen und mit der anderen fotografieren ist eine Herausforderung


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

Boeing 737 
Köln Bonn Flughafen
26.01.2014

ISO: 400
Blende: F/4.5
Brennweite: 130mm
Belichtung: 1/1250Sek.
Canon EOS 600D


----------



## DP455 (27. Januar 2014)

Mal abgesehen von der (Unicef-)Livery sind solche seitlichen Aufnahmen von stehenden oder auf den Taxiways rollenden Flugzeugen eher langweilig. Hier solltest du bei Aufnahmen von den Besucherplattformen mal schauen, dass du vielleicht auch mal ein Flugzeug mit Pusback-Fahrzeug ablichtest. Was das technische deiner Aufnahmen angeht, da gibt es sicherlich auch das eine oder andere zu verbessern. Am Heck ist die Aufnahme zu sehr beschnitten. Zudem würde ich bei Aufnahmen von Flugzeugen generell weiter abblenden (f/6.3-f/11 wenn es die Lichtbedingungen zulassen). Eine Belichtungszeit von 1/1250s ist bei einer Brennweite von 130mm bei einem stehenden oder rollenden Flugzeug ganz sicher nicht vonnöten. Das Sportprogramm würde ich (daher) auch nicht nutzen. Besser für solche Aufnahmen geeignet ist die Blendenvorwahl. Bei ISO 400 hat man tagsüber selbst bei mäßiger Bewölkung eigentlich immer genug Spielraum (hinsichtlich möglicher Unschärfen, die aus Verwacklungen resultieren), was die Belichtungszeit angeht. 1/320s hätte es bei der Aufnahme sicherlich auch getan. Die allermeisten Teleobjektive, gerade im Einsteigersegment, profitieren bei der Bildschärfe zum Teil enorm vom ein- oder zweimaligen Abblenden. Das siehst du dann selbst bei seitlichen Flugzeugaufnahmen mehr oder weniger deutlich, wenn du dir mal die Details von den Flugzeugen etwas genauer anschaust (Beschriftungen, wie zum Beispiel der Registrierung am Heck oder den Reg-Kürzeln an den Bugfahrwerksklappen, (Sonder)Bemalungen/Lackierungen/Folien, Fenster, Türen etc.)...


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

Ohja das stimmt, da beim Heck habe ich echt nicht aufgepasst. Aber erstmals danke für deine Meinung, ich werde es teilweise mal versuchen weitere Aufnahmen etwas weiter abzublenden.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Januar 2014)

5 Zeichen


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Der VIP kam gestern Nachmittag auf der 32R noch rein. Wenige Minuten später kam die 15X01 auch. 

Köln Bonn Airport
Köln-Grengel
28.01.2014


----------



## DP455 (29. Januar 2014)

Das erste schaut ziemlich gut aus. Schön die Stimmung mit tief stehender Sonne und entsprechenden Kontrasten durch die Bewölkung im Hintergrund eingefangen. Allerdings solltest du vor den Fliegern genauso viel Platz lassen wie (in deiner Aufnahme) hinter dem Flieger. Wenn du den A319 noch einen Bruchteil später, nämlich dann wenn die Wingtip-Fences nicht mehr die hintere Tür überdecken würden, abgelichtet hättest, würde es noch besser ausschauen. Ansonsten, was den Bildaufbau angeht, da könntest du über dem A319 auch noch was vom Himmel wegschneiden, so dass der A319 in etwa mittig positioniert ist. Beim nächsten A319 oder anderem Flugzeug (bei gleichem Hintergrund) vielleicht mal mit vorher eingestellter Brennweite fotografieren und gegebenenfalls beschneiden. Das hat die Vorteile, dass du immer genug Platz hast, dich auf's Mitziehen und Auslösen im richtigen Moment konzentrieren und die Verwacklungsgefahr durch Nichtbenutzen des Brennweitenrings einschränken kannst. Bei dem A319 mit ~34m weißt du ja jetzt, dass 300mm wohl etwas zu viel des Guten sind. Also einfach mal mit ein bisschen weniger Brennweite versuchen. ~270mm sollten locker passen und genug Spielraum zum Beschneiden lassen. Da das Verhältnis Flugzeuglänge / benötigte Brennweite proportional ist, wie man sich denken kann, lässt sich die benötigte Brennweite für andere Flugzeuge leicht bestimmen. Bei 'ner MD11 bräuchtest du dann in etwa 150mm. Zum Abblenden / Sportmodus hatte ich ja schon was gesagt...


----------



## EvilMonk (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mal ein kleines Experiment gemacht. Ich wollte einfachso zum rumspielen mal ein starkes Teleobjektiv haben ohne mir ein "richtiges" zu kaufen. Also habe ich mir auf Ebay für 7€ ein uraltes Soligor 80-200mm gekauft, und für 5 weitere Euro einen M42 auf MFT Adapter um es an meine Blackmagic Pocket zu adaptieren.

Mit Cropfaktor hab ich jetzt für 15€ also ein 230-576mm Objektiv und ich muss sagen, es hat was.
Bilder sind gegradete 2MP RAW-Framegrabs aus nem gefilmten Clip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2014)

Was für eines ist es denn? Ein C/D F4.5 macro?


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Das erste schaut ziemlich gut aus. Schön die Stimmung mit tief stehender Sonne und entsprechenden Kontrasten durch die Bewölkung im Hintergrund eingefangen. Allerdings solltest du vor den Fliegern genauso viel Platz lassen wie (in deiner Aufnahme) hinter dem Flieger. Wenn du den A319 noch einen Bruchteil später, nämlich dann wenn die Wingtip-Fences nicht mehr die hintere Tür überdecken würden, abgelichtet hättest, würde es noch besser ausschauen. Ansonsten, was den Bildaufbau angeht, da könntest du über dem A319 auch noch was vom Himmel wegschneiden, so dass der A319 in etwa mittig positioniert ist. Beim nächsten A319 oder anderem Flugzeug (bei gleichem Hintergrund) vielleicht mal mit vorher eingestellter Brennweite fotografieren und gegebenenfalls beschneiden. Das hat die Vorteile, dass du immer genug Platz hast, dich auf's Mitziehen und Auslösen im richtigen Moment konzentrieren und die Verwacklungsgefahr durch Nichtbenutzen des Brennweitenrings einschränken kannst. Bei dem A319 mit ~34m weißt du ja jetzt, dass 300mm wohl etwas zu viel des Guten sind. Also einfach mal mit ein bisschen weniger Brennweite versuchen. ~270mm sollten locker passen und genug Spielraum zum Beschneiden lassen. Da das Verhältnis Flugzeuglänge / benötigte Brennweite proportional ist, wie man sich denken kann, lässt sich die benötigte Brennweite für andere Flugzeuge leicht bestimmen. Bei 'ner MD11 bräuchtest du dann in etwa 150mm. Zum Abblenden / Sportmodus hatte ich ja schon was gesagt...


 
Ja, aber die kommen ja nicht alle von der 32R herunter manche ja auch von der Querbahn oder gar sogar auf der 32L. Auf der 32R werden definitiv 300mm definitiv reichen aber wenn was von der Quer oder von der 32L wat runter kommt fehlt da sogar noch ne ganze Menge an Brennweite. Ich werde es aber in Kenntniss nehmen mit der Position der Flugzeuge und werde noch ein wenig daran schneiden.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Ein A320 von Air Berlin anflug Köln Bonn Flughafen auf der 14L/32R.

28.01.2014
Köln-Grengel


----------



## EvilMonk (29. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was für eines ist es denn? Ein C/D F4.5 macro?


 
Ein C/D f4 Zoom+Makro


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein weiteres Bild von der Niederländischen Luftwaffe. Er kam am Sonntag spät Nachmittag an flog gestern Nachmittag wieder ab.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Januar 2014)

5 Zeichen


----------



## DP455 (29. Januar 2014)

@ Zeus

Da hast du jetzt aber einen Denkfehler drin. Das sind doch alles 14L - Landungen (und nicht 32R), die du da von der Plattform abgelichtet hast. Und was die (kurze) 14R/32L angeht, da bräuchtest du schon ein bisschen Glück oder 'ne Sperrung der 14L/32R, um da mal was ablichten zu können . Übrigens, die 06 und die 14R sind für Landungen gesperrt...



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein weiteres Bild von der Niederländischen Luftwaffe.


Da habt ihr aber netten Traffic an eurem Airport. Das ist 'ne fast 40 Jahre alte DC-10, die erst von verschiedenen Airlines im Passagierverkehr eingesetzt und dann zu 'nem Frachter mit Ausleger für die Luftbetankung der F16 der niederländischen Luftstreitkräfte umgebaut wurde...


----------



## target2804 (30. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> 5 Zeichen



Sehr hübsches Model. Super Bild. Bin wie immer begeistert


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> @ Zeus
> 
> Da hast du jetzt aber einen Denkfehler drin. Das sind doch alles 14L - Landungen (und nicht 32R), die du da von der Plattform abgelichtet hast. Und was die (kurze) 14R/32L angeht, da bräuchtest du schon ein bisschen Glück oder 'ne Sperrung der 14L/32R, um da mal was ablichten zu können . Übrigens, die 06 und die 14R sind für Landungen gesperrt...
> 
> ...


 
Ja habe vergessen die 14L dazu zu schreiben, aber ihr wusstet genau von wo die ja landen. Ja das weiß ich auch das die 06 und die 14R für Landungen gesperrt sind. Ne ich mein aber wenn was auf der 14R landet oder auf der Quer dann wird es schwierig ihn zu knipsen. Denn mit 300mm Brennweite kommt man da wirklich nicht alt so weit.


----------



## Hideout (30. Januar 2014)

Mal ein bisschen Graffiti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

Und hier die 15x01 von der Luftwaffe.


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes als Flugzeuge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als Flugzeuge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn bitte das erste Bild?


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. Januar 2014)

Ein Holzheizkraftwerk


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

Achso ok. 

Und ein neuer ist dazu gekommen. Den habe ich heute Mittag noch erwischt. 

Germanwings A319


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Achso ok.
> 
> Und ein neuer ist dazu gekommen. Den habe ich heute Mittag noch erwischt.
> 
> Germanwings A319



Ich kann dem Flugzeug-Zeug nix abgewinnen irgendwie -.-



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als Flugzeuge:



Erste gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Flugzeug-Zeug nix abgewinnen irgendwie -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Erste gefällt mir sehr gut


 
Nicht schlimm, denn ich schon.



Köln-Hauptbahnhof
29.07.2013
23:09Uhr


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Januar 2014)

Treibe mich auch häufiger mal da rum. Meine Lieblingsmenschin wohnt in K 

Aus 2010 mit der D90 und dem Tamron 17-50



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Hab den Thread eben erst entdeckt und poste mal einige meiner Lieblingsfotos von 2013.
Die springen von Thema zu Thema, ohne wirkliche Ordnung. Ich habe mich einfach mal hingesetzt und einige ausgewählt, sind bei weitem nicht alle meiner Lieblingsbilder.
Würde mich über Kritik oder Tipps natürlich freuen.

Bei Interesse kann ich genauere Daten zu den Bildern heraussuchen. Alle wurden mit meiner 600D gemacht, Objektiv war meist das Tamron 17-50 f/2,8 mit VC, oder mein Sigma 17-70 f/2,8-4,5 DC Makro, das alte ohne VC.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

Bild 1 gefällt mir ganz gut. 


Köln Grengel
30.01.2014
CGN


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, so langsam träume ich von Flugzeugen. Und immer die selbe Ansicht... Vielleicht ist planepictures.net was für dich .


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

Träum ruhig weiter.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaube, so langsam träume ich von Flugzeugen. Und immer die selbe Ansicht... Vielleicht ist planepictures.net was für dich .


 
Die Befürchtung ein niemals endender


----------



## DP455 (31. Januar 2014)

Die einen haben niemals endende Träume von Flugzeugen, die anderen vielleicht von Modells, wer weiß das schon ? 'Will sagen, es soll doch jeder fotografieren und veröffentlichen, was ihm gefällt. Und bevor dann wieder auf die Qualität der Fotos verwiesen wird, da hat doch jeder mal ganz klein angefangen. Schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Wenn dann irgendwann einmal 'ne Entwicklung erkennbar ist, umso schöner...

@ Zeus

Dass der Bildaufbau nicht gut ist, siehst du selbst, oder? Da ist Freistellen angesagt. Auch nicht unbedingt versuchen, möglichst viel auf ein Foto zu bekommen, sondern lieber verzichten und dafür mal in's Detail gehen. Zum Beispiel wäre so'n Pushback-Fahrzeug mit vorderem Teil vom A319 (Cut zum Beispiel vor den Triebwerken machen) eine interessante Kombination. Um Abwechslung rein zu bekommen, auch mal andere Spotterpositionen aufsuchen. Aber das weißt du ja eigentlich selbst...


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Die einen haben niemals endende Träume von Flugzeugen, die anderen vielleicht von Modells, wer weiß das schon ? 'Will sagen, es soll doch jeder fotografieren und veröffentlichen, was ihm gefällt. Und bevor dann wieder auf die Qualität der Fotos verwiesen wird, da hat doch jeder mal ganz klein angefangen. Schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Wenn dann irgendwann einmal 'ne Entwicklung erkennbar ist, umso schöner...
> 
> @ Zeus
> 
> Dass der Bildaufbau nicht gut ist, siehst du selbst, oder? Da ist Freistellen angesagt. Auch nicht unbedingt versuchen, möglichst viel auf ein Foto zu bekommen, sondern lieber verzichten und dafür mal in's Detail gehen. Zum Beispiel wäre so'n Pushback-Fahrzeug mit vorderem Teil vom A319 (Cut zum Beispiel vor den Triebwerken machen) eine interessante Kombination. Um Abwechslung rein zu bekommen, auch mal andere Spotterpositionen aufsuchen. Aber das weißt du ja eigentlich selbst...


 

Ja ich werde mich echt mal bald wirklich mal auf die Suche machen nach den anderen Spotterpositionen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Die einen haben niemals endende Träume von Flugzeugen, die anderen vielleicht von Modells, wer weiß das schon ? 'Will sagen, es soll doch jeder fotografieren und veröffentlichen, was ihm gefällt. Und bevor dann wieder auf die Qualität der Fotos verwiesen wird, da hat doch jeder mal ganz klein angefangen. Schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Wenn dann irgendwann einmal 'ne Entwicklung erkennbar ist, umso schöner...



Und so lange wir dann aufs Irgendwann warten erfreue ich mich am Dialog und lese still mit.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Anstatt Zeus zu bashen könntet ihr mal nen Kommentar zu meinen Bildern abgeben (von mir aus auch mich bashen, solange die Kritik konstruktiv ist )^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Anstatt Zeus zu bashen könntet ihr mal nen Kommentar zu meinen Bildern abgeben (von mir aus auch mich bashen, solange die Kritik konstruktiv ist )^^


 
1, 6 und 8 find ich interessant.

Beim ersten stört mich die Aufschrift rechts. Schau ich immer hin.

Nummer 6 mag ich die Stimmung im Bild. Irgendwie fehlt mir da aber noch was. Vielleicht noch bissl an den Reglern drehen damit die dunkleren Bereiche vielleicht noch dunkler werden.

Nummer 8 ist so ganz schick. Aber auch hier vielleicht noch etwas im RAW-Programm versuchen etwas mehr Klarheit ins Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Anstatt Zeus zu bashen könntet ihr mal nen Kommentar zu meinen Bildern abgeben (von mir aus auch mich bashen, solange die Kritik konstruktiv ist )^^


 
Das erste find ich gut.
Das zweite hat nen interessanten Aufbau, allerdings ist es unscharf. Oder war das beabsichtigt?
Beim letzten wäre es vlt besser gewesen sich nur auf ein kleines Wasserfällchen zu konzentrieren und den im Hintergrund NICHT mitzunehmen. Außerdem eine etwas tiefere Kameraposition.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben finde ich Bild 1 ganz toll. Was mir gar nicht so gefällt ist Bild 7, da habe ich überhaupt gar keine Idee was da das eigentliche Motiv ist.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Die Aufschrift beim Ersten nervt mich auch, ließ sich leider damals nicht vermeiden, weil diese Seite mit Abstand die Schönste der Röhre ist. Hätte vielleicht die ganze Aufschrift mitnehmen sollen, das hätte eventuell besser ausgesehen...

Bild Zwei sind eigentlich die Wimpern scharf, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. War ein Test des 50mm f/1,8, da wollte ich dir Blende etwas ausreizen.

Das Bild mit der Vespa wirkt leider nur klein wirklich gut, das rauscht recht stark, im stockfinsteren ohne Stabi fotografieren ist ne dumme Idee. Hatte das falsche Objektiv mitgenommen.

Bild 7 finde ich gerade wegen des Chaos aus durcheinandergehenden Linien recht witzig, da findet das Auge keinen Ruhepunkt, keinen rechten Winkel etc. Es entspricht keiner normalen Regel der Fotografie, hat für mich aber irgendwas besonderes, weswegen ich es recht gerne mag.

Dass ich beim Wasserfall den Hintergrund hätte mitnehmen sollen ist mir nie aufgefallen, jetzt nervt mich diese Tatsache sehr, wenn ich es ansehe - danke! Nächstes Mal besser 

Bis auf das Bild von der Frau sind alle Bilder so out of camera, glaub ich, das eine hab ich eben etwas gecroppt. Mit etwas Bearbeitung ließe sich wohl noch Einiges erreichen, bin da zu faul 


Danke für alle Anregungen und Meinungen!


----------



## DPr (31. Januar 2014)

Es war einmal... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dass ich beim Wasserfall den Hintergrund hätte mitnehmen sollen ist mir nie aufgefallen, jetzt nervt mich diese Tatsache sehr, wenn ich es ansehe - danke! Nächstes Mal besser


 
mMn hättest du gerade den Hintergrund NICHT mitnehmen sollen 

Ich hätte mich auf den Bereich konzentriert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann allerdings noch mehr in die Hocke gehen damit es einen anderen Eindruck vermittelt


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Es war einmal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Von den 4 Bildern finde ich Bild 1 am besten, dennoch fällt ganz massiv auf, dass es bis oben hin leicht unscharf wird.


----------



## DPr (1. Februar 2014)

Dann schlägt die Komprimierung oder was auch immer durch.. bei den Bildern in Orginalgröße ist davon nichts zu merken.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

Hier ein A320 von der Lufthansa. 
31.01.2014


----------



## DPr (1. Februar 2014)

Die Maschine sollte aber nicht den Hang haben, nach links rauszurollen  Etwas gerade rücken wäre ganz gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Februar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Es war einmal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie ist der Allgemeinzustand von Beelitz inzwischen? Ist schon paar Jahr her wo ich zuletzt dort war.


----------



## Wired (1. Februar 2014)

Das erste was ich bei deinem Foto, Günnie, gedacht hab war... WOW... very nice. Was für einstellungen hast du dafür verwendet?


----------



## SanjiWhite (1. Februar 2014)

1/6 sek, f/5.6, ISO 400 
Ach und 18mm Brennweite.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2014)

Aus dem 1/6s schließe ich, dass du Chirurg bist, oder ein Stativ dabeihattest


----------



## Hideout (1. Februar 2014)

Naja, 1/6s bei 18 mm ist zu schaffen aus der Hand..


----------



## DP455 (1. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht auch einfach irgendwo abgelegt, zum Beispiel auf dem herumstehenden Stuhl und dann den Selbstauslöser und die Spiegelverrieglung (Spiegelvorauslösung) der Kamera genutzt. Ansonsten ist 'ne 1/6s @ 18mm mit 'nem guten Bildstabilisator und 'nem ruhigen Händchen auch durchaus ohne Stativ/Unterlage machbar. Das sind ja nicht mal 2/1/2 Blendenstufen auf die Umkehrregel gerechnet. Wenn man dann noch den Serienbildmodus benutzt, dann ist mitunter erstaunlich, was man bei so vergleichsweise langen Belichtungszeiten noch rausholen kann...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2014)

18mm gehen auch ohne Stabi freihand . Notfalls im Serienbild durchhauen und das beste Bild rauspicken .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Februar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Aus dem 1/6s schließe ich, dass du Chirurg bist, oder ein Stativ dabeihattest


 
Sagt doch mein Name oder?

Freihand mit dem 18-55 Kit-Objektiv an der 450D. Also mit Stabi.

Keine Ahnung ob das Serienbildmodus war, aber ich glaube nicht. Ist ja inzwischen auch schon nen Weilchen her.


----------



## DPr (1. Februar 2014)

Günnie, wie der aktuelle Status von Beelitz Heilstätten ist, kann ich nicht sagen, meine beiden Besuche waren 2010. Bis vor 2 Jahren habe ich auch noch mal gelauscht, wie es um BHe steht.
 Letzter Stand: Gelände abgesperrt (auch das Gelände, wo die Chirugie, Küchenhaus & Co. sich befinden), Kontrollen durch Sicherheitsdienst, bei Antreffen ohne Erlaubnis gibt es eine Anzeige.
 Die OP Lampe wurde noch einmal nach 2010 wieder an ihren alten Standort gebracht und geflickt - inzwischen ist sie wohl komplett verschwunden . Gibt Hinweise, daß die übrigen Gebäude auch geräumt wurden, was denn noch so an Einrichtung/Gegenständen vorhanden war (gibt aber auch wiederum Bilder, die relativ aktuell sein sollen, wo noch Bettgestelle und Kram zu sehen sind)
 Der Lehrraum im Verwaltungshaus war bereits 2011 verwüstet worden.

 Insgesamt eher ein sehr trauriges Bild. Vandallen, gelangweilte Dorfjugend von Sonstwo, Geistertouris, neidige Fotografierende haben so ziemlich alles getan, um alles Interessante mehr oder minder zu zerstören


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist echt schade drum das da alles so kaputt gemacht wird.

Hatte zuletzt gehört das es wohl Führungen geben soll. Wo natürlich der Reiz des Abenteuers fehlt. Wir waren damals nur zufällig dort und haben unterwegs für zwei Stunden angehalten, das war 2008.

Mal noch eins von heute was natürlich nicht allen gefallen wird


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

Wieso nicht das nicht das komplette Gesicht??? -.-


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht das nicht das komplette Gesicht??? -.-


 
Wo schaust du als erstes hin?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällts so .


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wo schaust du als erstes hin?


 Haare und Lippen, und irgendwie find ichs echt gruselig 

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an FEAR oder The Ring


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

Ein richtig schöner Tower.

Gamescom 2013


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2014)

Hat keine Flügel  


+Alibibild


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

Achso du willst was mit Flügel haben ok. 

Skywork
CGN
26.01.2014


----------



## DP455 (1. Februar 2014)

(Deutlich) länger belichtet (<1/160s), um zu zeigen, dass sich die Propeller auch bewegen (vermittelt Dynamik) und freigestellt, könnte es was hergeben. So taugt das allenfalls als "Beweisfoto" für den interessierten Spotter. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dir airliners.net oder jetphotos.net was sagen. Aber wenn du dich auf's Flugzeuge ablichten konzentrieren willst, dann sollte es zumindest als Ansporn dein Ziel sein, da vielleicht irgendwann einmal was hochladen zu können...


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> (Deutlich) länger belichtet (<1/160s), um zu zeigen, dass sich die Propeller auch bewegen (vermittelt Dynamik) und freigestellt, könnte es was hergeben. So taugt das allenfalls als "Beweisfoto" für den interessierten Spotter. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dir airliners.net oder jetphotos.net was sagen. Aber wenn du dich auf's Flugzeuge ablichten konzentrieren willst, dann sollte es zumindest als Ansporn dein Ziel sein, da vielleicht irgendwann einmal was hochladen zu können...


 
Kennst du vielleicht auch deutsche Forums dafür? Klingt schonmal sehr interessant.


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2014)

mal ein experiment mit beleuchtungen. waren leider nur ikea lampen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. Februar 2014)

Mal zwei alte Bilder, aus meinen Anfangstagen!

Da konnte ich auch Fliegzeug  (liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran, dass ich danach nicht mehr im Urlaub war  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

Ohh nice eine Boeing  747 als Passagierflugzeug habe ich auch noch nie erwischt.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> mal ein experiment mit beleuchtungen. waren leider nur ikea lampen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese helle Vignette geht garnicht.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Februar 2014)

Mal etwas ohne Flügel.


----------



## SanjiWhite (2. Februar 2014)

Du hast doch hoffentlich noch mehr Bilder gemacht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2014)

Da waren zwei im Museum 

Mal das Heck zu Sanjis Benz


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2014)

was haltet ihr von "high-key"-portraits?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von "high-key"-portraits?


 
Wenn sie gut sind. Kann man auch schön versauen sowas.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Februar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Du hast doch hoffentlich noch mehr Bilder gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


der_yappi schrieb:


> Da waren zwei im Museum
> 
> Mal das Heck zu Sanjis Benz


 
Ja, war nun zum 6 mal im Benz Museum, halte mich mit den Bildern eher zurück. Ist jedesmal ein neues Erlebnis diese Autos erleben und sehen zu dürfen. 

Seitenansicht zu Sanjis Benz


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Februar 2014)

Oh....., Bilder aus Stuttgart. Schön!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

CGN am frühen Morgen. 

02.02.2014 08:59Uhr


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2014)

Tor..


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

Fotos von heute 02.0.2014 CGN.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2014)

Was ist das Erste für nen Experiment?


----------



## totovo (3. Februar 2014)

das eine ist blaustichig und entfärbt, das andere völlig übersättigt


----------



## EvilMonk (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn du die beiden mittelst, dann kommt nen brauchbares Bild raus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2014)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Wenn du die beiden mittelst, dann kommt nen brauchbares Bild raus


 
Nichtmal dann, das Bild ist langweilig und sagt nichts aus. Das einzige was mir bisher gefallen hat war der Sonnenaufgang eine Seite zurück. Da ist das erste mal auch Atmosphere im Bild, anstatt nur simples Abdrücken und hochladen


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was ist das Erste für nen Experiment?


 
Monochrom.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Monochrom.



Macht Sinn


Was älteres


----------



## target2804 (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs high-key zeug mal ausprobiert, aber ich lass es glaub


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

Das ist auch kein High Key


----------



## target2804 (3. Februar 2014)

hab leider keinen weißen hintergrund. muss da improvisieren^^


----------



## EvilMonk (3. Februar 2014)

Ich würd sämtliche Farben und dieses komische Grain rausnehmen, dann lehnt es sich immerhin an high-key an.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

Haha. So, Zeus nun kannste mal gucken. 

747 in der Luft und beim Parkplatz suchen. Und noch irgendwas anderes beim landen. Fast 5 Jahre her.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2014)

Mein Gedankengang gerade: *Oh, ein neuer Post im DI-Thread, och nö, wieder nen Flugzeug* *Ach nee, ist von Günni, doch kein Flugzeug* **


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2014)

*Ach,  nö, ist von Günnie und doch n Flugzeug* *what?*

*Alibifoto*
(Out of Camera, wie fast alles bei mir)

EDIT: Das Foto war unscharf. Richtiges hochgeladen.


----------



## EvilMonk (3. Februar 2014)

Mhm, also Zeus echt wirklich nichts gegen dich, aber schau dir da mal was ab 

Ich habe mit dem bereits kurz vorgeführten 12€ Soligor 80-200mm mal etwas hochgefilmt.
Das sind jeweils gecroppte Screengrabs aus nem RAW-Video (dementsprechend nur mit 1/24 belichtet).
Das erste wird wohl gradso erkennbar sein, das zweite ist Jupiter mit den vier galileischen Monden. Leider zeigt sich die chromatische Abberation bei beiden ziemlich deutlich. Trotzdem ne coole Sache, für 12€ Jupiter aufn Film zu kriegen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (3. Februar 2014)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Mhm, also Zeus echt wirklich nichts gegen dich, aber schau dir da mal was ab


Ich finde die Bilder von Zeus stehen diesen Bildern von Günnie in nichts nach


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bilder von Zeus stehen diesen Bildern von Günnie in nichts nach


 
Oh das wollte ich damit auch auf keinen Fall andeuten. Ich hab die nur gerade gefunden und musste an seinen Post zwecks der 747 denken. Das eine von ihm mit dem Sonnenaufgang fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen. Waren meine ersten und auch letzten Flugzeuge, toll sind sie sicher nicht. Ging wie gesagt nur um die 747.


----------



## SanjiWhite (3. Februar 2014)

War auch nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf EvilMonks Aussage, das Zeus sich was von diesen Bildern abschauen sollte


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> War auch nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf EvilMonks Aussage, das Zeus sich was von diesen Bildern abschauen sollte


 
Weiß schon. Wollte nur nicht das es dann heißt "der Kologe meint er macht bessere Flugzeugfotos" 

Ist nicht mein Genre und wird es auch nie.


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2014)

Ich muss das nutzen von meinem Speedlite als entfesseltem Blitz lernen... Habt ihr da ein paar Tipps? Ziel: Personenfotografie, mit seitlichem Licht... Gibts da n paar grundsättliche Tipps, oder nur üben, probieren, experimentieren?


----------



## SanjiWhite (3. Februar 2014)

Hier eine sehr nützliche Seite (auf Englisch):
Strobist: Lighting 101

Edit:
Generell die Balance zwischen Umgebungslicht und Blitz durch die Blitzstärke/Blende/ISO/Verschlusszeit (letzteres hilft nur beim Umgebungslicht)
Entfernung zwischen Blitz - Person und Person - Hintergrund
verschiedene Winkel
verschiedene Positionen
und verschiedene Lichtfirme (Schirm, Waben, Softbox usw.)


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

Üben, Probieren und experimentieren. (solltest aber mit ner Softbox arbeiten)

Aber falscher Thread.


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2014)

Danke! Ich dachte, nach einem geposteten Foto heute, darf ich auch mal etwas ins OT gehen 
Den Link schau ich mir an, und zum Üben komme ich im Rahmen eines Portraits einer Freundin mehr als genug...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema blitzen 

(kann als Outtake angesehen werden)


----------



## totovo (4. Februar 2014)

mal ein anderes Luftfahrzeuch 
Da war ich als Fotograf zu den Modellflugtagen tätig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Haha. So, Zeus nun kannste mal gucken.
> 
> 747 in der Luft und beim Parkplatz suchen. Und noch irgendwas anderes beim landen. Fast 5 Jahre her.


 

Die sehen echt gut aus  Kologe. ^^


----------



## pixelflair (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quer beet


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

Bild 3 sieht ja echt Hammer aus.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Bild 3 sieht ja echt Hammer aus.


 
danke. leider kein stativ mitgehabt, daher high-iso  ...hoffe es kommt nochmal schnee, dann gibts das ganze mit längerer Belichtungszeit und ohne high iso


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> danke. leider kein stativ mitgehabt, daher high-iso  ...hoffe es kommt nochmal schnee, dann gibts das ganze mit längerer Belichtungszeit und ohne high iso


 
Ja sieht auch ohne Stativ echt genial aus. ^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Februar 2014)

Hatte gerade Langeweile, da gibts Leckerlie für die gute Laune 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (5. Februar 2014)

Für Langeweile sieht es ganz gut aus.. 
 Sollte es ein Produktfoto werden.. Schärfe auch auf die rechte Praline


 Erinnert mich an meine Spielerei mit Ferrero Rocher, war auch Langeweile damals.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Februar 2014)

Wer mag darf gern mal schauen. 

Klick


----------



## JC88 (6. Februar 2014)

Schöne Bilder. Aber der Internetauftritt ist schon sehr...wie soll ich sagen...anonym


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wer mag darf gern mal schauen.
> 
> Klick


 
Warum verbietest du denn den Rechtsklick? Bringt doch eh nix, über den Quelltext kommt man eh an alle Bilder


----------



## target2804 (6. Februar 2014)

Die dummen aber nicht. Und so ist es zumindest mal verboten


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die dummen aber nicht. Und so ist es zumindest mal verboten


Ahja, und wer das nicht kennt, ist also dumm. Sehr intigend ausgedrückt.


----------



## target2804 (6. Februar 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ahja, und wer das nicht kennt, ist also dumm. Sehr intigend ausgedrückt.



Habe ich nicht behauptet. Lies bitte aufmerksam.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Warum verbietest du denn den Rechtsklick? Bringt doch eh nix, über den Quelltext kommt man eh an alle Bilder


 
Sperrst du dein Auto ab? Falls ja, warum? Wer rein will oder ihn klauen will schafft es trotzdem 

@JC88
Bin noch nicht fertig. Fehlen noch ein paar Sachen. Und warum anonym?

Da kommt ganz sicher kein "Ich bin der Kai-Uwe und habe mir vor ein paar Jahren ne Kamera gekauft. Und inzwischen gehört zu meiner Ausrüstung....in meiner Freizeit......blablabla"


----------



## JC88 (6. Februar 2014)

Warum Anonym? Weil nirgends nen Name oder ähnliches steht.
Was für ne Kamera oder Ausrüstung du hast interessiert an der stelle niemanden.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Februar 2014)

Impressum kommt noch.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht behauptet. Lies bitte aufmerksam.


Habe ich. Du auch?


----------



## target2804 (6. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Warum Anonym? Weil nirgends nen Name oder ähnliches steht.
> Was für ne Kamera oder Ausrüstung du hast interessiert an der stelle niemanden.


 
doch mich.


----------



## JC88 (7. Februar 2014)

Dann kannst ihm ja ne pn schreiben. Aber auf so ner Seite hat das wirklich nix verloren.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2014)

den Trick mit dem Quelltext werden nur die wenigsten kennen!

Aber ich würde das "Nix gibt´s " durch was "offizielleres ersetzen!

Sonst eine top Seite, sehr professionell und übersichtlich!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2014)

Man kann auch die Rechte Maustaste sperren ohne das eine Meldung aufpoppt. Dann passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2014)

Ich will eigentlich nicht so sein (und ich weiss an diesem Beitrag hängt auch kein Bild) aber ein bisschen weniger Offtopic wäre hier drin schon schön


----------



## Günnie Kologe (7. Februar 2014)

Nochmal was vom Sommer


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht so ganz. -.-


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht so ganz. -.-


 
Konstruktiv?


----------



## target2804 (8. Februar 2014)

Wollte auch grad fragen was genau da nicut gefällt.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2014)

Also eigentlich gefallen mir Günnies Bilder immer SEHR gut, aber da muss ich leider zustimmen, das gefällt mir jetzt nicht 

Für mich kippt das Bild nach links. Die Frau steht aber glaub ich sogar wirklich gerade, so genau kannn ich das aber nicht sagen. Der Hintergrund macht aber auf jeden Fall die Biege. Liegt aber sicherlich am Hintergrund.


----------



## Druv (8. Februar 2014)

ein paar von gestern

wolfsburg, strand allersee, schloss wolfsburg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht so ganz. -.-



Hab ich so erwartet 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also eigentlich gefallen mir Günnies Bilder immer SEHR gut, aber da muss ich leider zustimmen, das gefällt mir jetzt nicht


 
Muss nicht jeden gefallen. 



Druv schrieb:


> ein paar von gestern



Der Himmel bei den ersten 3 gefällt mir. Aber sonst fehlt den Bildern irgendwie was.


----------



## Bagui (8. Februar 2014)

Der Himmel gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hast du irgendwie nachgeholfen mit Software Spielereien oder irgendeinen Filter benutzt?
Hab auch ein paar Bilder von mir mit extrem schönem blauem Himmel aber halt mit Polfilter drauf


----------



## Druv (8. Februar 2014)

habe schon bischen mit PS nachgeholfen.. lichter, schatten, kontrast, klarheit, farben usw


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Februar 2014)

Schnappschuss


----------



## floppyexe (9. Februar 2014)

Bilder


----------



## taks (9. Februar 2014)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Tele-Objektiv unterwegs.
Wobei der Autofokus ziemlich an seine Grenzen stiess mit dem ganzen Astwerk 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Noch was geblitztdingsbumst


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei der Autofokus ziemlich an seine Grenzen stiess mit dem ganzen Astwerk


 Für sowas ist dann quickshift gut, wenn man`s denn hat.  (mit hand vorfokussieren und den rest der AF)


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Hi!

Hier mal zwei sehr alte Bilder: eingescante 18*13-Abzüge von einer Brückensprengung in Berlin; müsste 1991 gewesen sein....


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

09.02.2014
ISO: 800
Blende: F/4
Belichtung: 1/800Sek.
Canon EOS 600D
Köln Grengel


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2014)

Mehr als en Schnappschuss von nem Bus aus ner komischen Position ist das nicht.
Sorry Zeus.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mehr als en Schnappschuss von nem Bus aus ner komischen Position ist das nicht.
> Sorry Zeus.


 
Was meinst du genau???


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau???


 
Ich kann das schlecht in Worte fassen.
Wie schon geschrieben.


Die Position, aus er du abgedrückt hast, ist komisch
Das Motiv ist nichts besonderes
So a la: Bus gesehen, anvisiert, abgedrückt, Bild gemacht.
Nur das da mMn nix dahinter steckt 


Mal ein altes Bild als Kontrast dazu (ist von 2007 mit meiner damaligen D50 + Sigma 18-50EX f2.8)
Hier hebt sich das Auto vom Hintergrund ab. Dieser ist leicht verschwommen. Dadurch wirkt das Auto auch wie in Bewegung und nicht zu statisch.
DAS soll nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein und ist auch weit entfernt von perfekt. Aber ich denke es verdeutlicht den Unterschied.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Hahaha sollte ja auch kein Bild des Monats werden oÄ.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> 09.02.2014
> ISO: 800
> Blende: F/4
> Belichtung: 1/800Sek.
> ...



Wahnsinn, bitte mehr davon.

Dieser Bus, daneben die offene Tür und dieser mit einem blauen Sack betütete Mülleimer. Faszinierend der Blick für die wesentlichen Dinge. 

Besonders das Schild für den Kreisverkehr bringt Spannung ins Bild. Der Betrachter fragt sich, wie sieht der Kreisverkehr aus - wenn ich dort entlang fahren würde, müsste ich warten weil der Volldepp vor mir das Prinzip Kreisverkehr nicht versteht oder könnte ich fast ungebremst durch fahren. 

Nach diesem Bild bin ich echt am überlegen.

Komplette Ausrüstung verkaufen oder doch meine Prinzipien über Bord werfen und mich umorientieren.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, bitte mehr davon.
> 
> Dieser Bus, daneben die offene Tür und dieser mit einem blauen Sack betütete Mülleimer. Faszinierend der Blick für die wesentlichen Dinge.
> 
> ...


 
 Made my Day


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Februar 2014)

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht nen bisschen böse, deswegen probiere ich das nochmal etwas freundlicher zu machen.

Zeus, dieser Thread ist für Fotos mit etwas "dahinter". Nachdenken über das Motiv, den Hintergrund, die Lichtstimmung, die Umsetzung. Klar werden diese Grenzen hier öfters mal gedehnt (vorallem ich bin da keine Ausnahme) aber meist sind die Bilder hier dann doch, zumindest für den Ersteller etwas "besonderes".

Dieses Bild ist ein einfacher Schnappschuss, und wenn du drüber nachdenkst, wirst du das auch selber wissen. Das gehört nicht hierher. Hast du überlegt von wo man den Bus am besten einfangen kann? Was wichtig und was unwichtig ist? Ob vielleicht ein Mitzieher die Bewegung besser zur Geltung bringt? Wie man evt. die Passagiere oder den Busfahrer betonen könnte? 

Wenn man sich solche Fragen stellt und gute Antworten findet, dann ist auch das Foto eines normalen Linienbusses hier goldrichtig. Aber so.... definitiv nicht. Das hat auch nichts mit "Bild des Monats" oder so zu tun. Das bringt uns, die hier mitlesen und/oder posten einfach nichts. 1001 Flugzeugfoto übrigends auch nicht.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Februar 2014)

Fürchterlich was hier in diesem Thread für eine Arroganz an den Tag gelegt wird.
Der Bus: knackenscharf, natürliche Farben, aus einer Position aus der man einen Bus selten sieht, nicht kaputtgearbeitet- etc, etc..


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt vielleicht nen bisschen böse, deswegen probiere ich das nochmal etwas freundlicher zu machen.
> 
> Zeus, dieser Thread ist für Fotos mit etwas "dahinter". Nachdenken über das Motiv, den Hintergrund, die Lichtstimmung, die Umsetzung. Klar werden diese Grenzen hier öfters mal gedehnt (vorallem ich bin da keine Ausnahme) aber meist sind die Bilder hier dann doch, zumindest für den Ersteller etwas "besonderes".
> 
> ...


 
Nun da bin ich mir auch vollkommen bewusst das das ein Thread nur für Fotos ist, dennoch habe ich gar nicht geschrieben das der Bus kein Schnappschuss sei oder das es wohl möglich das Bild des Monats wäre. Sind halt ganz normale Fotos. Ob das für jemanden Sinnlos erscheint oder sogar Sinn ergibt obliegt jedem Betrachter doch selbst oder? 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du mit den 1001 Flugzeugfotos meinst, aber für mich sind das lediglich ganz normale Motive. Ja klar überwiegend oder sogar NUR von der gleichen Stelle, aber auch widerrum ein anderes Flugzeug.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Fürchterlich was hier in diesem Thread für eine Arroganz an den Tag gelegt wird.
> Der Bus: knackenscharf, natürliche Farben, aus einer Position aus der man einen Bus selten sieht, nicht kaputtgearbeitet- etc, etc..


 
Fürchterlich wenn man diesen Thread von Anfang an mit Fotos füttert über die man sich Gedanken macht und dann sowas liest. 

Jeder der im mindestens 3. Stock wohnt und das auch noch in der Nähe einer Busroute sieht sowas jeden Tag. Besonders ist das jetzt nicht. Und ich habe nicht das Glück so zu wohnen und finde es eher gewöhnlich.

Einen stehenden Bus, mittig fokussiert scharf zu fotografieren ist jetzt auch keine große Kunst. 

Wenn ich jetzt als Kriterium rannehme das ein Bild scharf, mit natürlichen Farben und nicht kaputt gearbeitet sein muss, dann bin ich hier raus.



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nun da bin ich mir auch vollkommen bewusst das das ein Thread nur für Fotos ist, dennoch habe ich gar nicht geschrieben das der Bus kein Schnappschuss sei oder das es wohl möglich das Bild des Monats wäre. Sind halt ganz normale Fotos. Ob das für jemanden Sinnlos erscheint oder sogar Sinn ergibt obliegt jedem Betrachter doch selbst oder?



Leider können wir hier nix damit anfangen. Man kann zum Großteil und da nehm ich das Flughafenfoto bei Sonnenaufgang mal raus, weil es echt gut war, nix mit diesen Motiven anfangen.

Ich nehm mal dieses besagte Foto als Beispiel. Warum nimmst du dir das nicht als Referenz? Das kam doch gut an, versuch darauf aufzubauen und dann schauen sich hier auch die Kritiker (mich eingeschlossen) gerne deine Fotos an.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Genauso das gleiche Thema wie mit den Frauen die hier auftauchen und ständig hier gepostet werden. Auch die gleiche Reihenfolge. -.-

Die Damen sind sich bestimmt noch nicht mal dessen bewusst, dass die jeden Tag hier im Forum Preis gegeben werden.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Genauso das gleiche Thema wie mit den Frauen die hier auftauchen und ständig hier gepostet werden. Auch die gleiche Reihenfolge. -.-
> 
> Die Damen sind sich bestimmt noch nicht mal dessen bewusst, dass die jeden Tag hier im Forum Preis gegeben werden.



Die Nutzung der Fotos wird vertraglich festgehalten. Keine Angst.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Die Nutzung der Fotos wird vertraglich festgehalten. Keine Angst.


 
Ich habe natürlich keine Angst, das sollten eher die Frauen haben!

> Vertraglich natürlich.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich was? Kannst gerne meine Facebookseite liken dann findest du auch noch heraus um wen es sich dabei handelt da sie auf den Bildern verlinkt sind.

Und was hat das jetzt mit einem Bus zu tun?


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Was soll ich mit den initialen bzw. Daten der Frauen auf deiner Facebookseite. Davon habe ich nichts. 

Natürlich hat das nichts mit dem Bus zu tun, wollte nur das Thema mit den Frauen kurz verdeutlichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Fürchterlich was hier in diesem Thread für eine Arroganz an den Tag gelegt wird.


Das problem wird sein, das sich hier kaum jemand für plane-spotting begeistern kann. Aber um mal meine sicht der dinge zusammen zu fassen: (in bezug auf Zeus18->letzte kommentare zu seinen bildern)
der_yappi
Versucht zu helfen vergißt aber (am beispiel des busses) das man auf einem flughafen sicherlich nicht so einfach herum spazieren kann.
nfsgame
Kommentiert mittlerweile nur noch kommentare und versucht gelegentlich ein paar anregungen zu geben.
(@)Günnie Kologe
Bekomm es bitte nicht in den falschen hals, aber du fühlst dich wahnsinnig schnell auf den schlips getreten und bombardierst zeus mit sarkasmus weil dir plan-spotting nicht liegt/du nix mit anfangen kannst? Das entzieht sich meinem verständniss!
Zudem hat mal ein weiser mann gesagt: "Was du nicht willst was man dir tuh, das füg auch keinem andren zu." Aber ich weiß, das motto ist aus der mode gekommen. 


> Der Bus: knackenscharf, natürliche Farben, aus einer Position aus der man einen Bus selten sieht, nicht kaputtgearbeitet- etc, etc..


 Das mag ja alles sein, aber auch ich kann mich mit solchen foto`s halt nicht so recht anfreunden bzw. fehlt mir da der sinn.
Ich würde Zeus18 an dieser stelle auch bitten die bilder im amateur-thread zu posten. So sollten dann alle ihre ruhe haben. Meine rallye-bilder landen ja auch nicht ganz umsonst da.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit den initialen bzw. Daten der Frauen auf deiner Facebookseite. Davon habe ich nichts.
> 
> Natürlich hat das nichts mit dem Bus zu tun, wollte nur das Thema mit den Frauen kurz verdeutlichen.


 
Weil du so tust als würden die Frauen das nicht wollen oder es wäre mir nicht erlaubt die Fotos zu veröffentlichen.

Dabei sind sie ebenfalls auf einer öffentlichen Facebookseite mit Verlinkung zu den Damen. Merkste was?

Was du aber noch nicht verstanden hast anscheinend. Wenn deine Fotos überlegt sind. Wenn sie etwas besonderes sind, dann schau ich sie mir gerne an. Egal ob Bus, Flugzeug oder Eisenbahn.

Konstruktive Kritik kam von dir ja bisher auch noch nicht. Nur mal "Das gefällt mir nicht so" oder ähnliches. Wenn man dich hingegen kritisiert kommt immer eine Ausrede. Diesmal ist es einfach nur nicht das Foto des Monats.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (@)Günnie Kologe
> Bekomm es bitte nicht in den falschen hals, aber du fühlst dich wahnsinnig schnell auf den schlips getreten und bombardierst zeus mit sarkasmus weil dir plan-spotting nicht liegt/du nix mit anfangen kannst? Das entzieht sich meinem verständniss!



Wie bereits mehrmehrfach erwähnt habe ich nix gegen Flugzeuge. Wenn die Bilder gut sind, sehr gerne.

Ich fühle mich nicht schnell auf den Schlips getreten. Ich poste in diesem Thread seit nun fast 6 Jahren und alle halbe Jahre wird der Thread mit Schnappschüssen zubombardiert und wenn man etwas kritisiert ist man der Arsch.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Weil du so tust als würden die Frauen das nicht wollen oder es wäre mir nicht erlaubt die Fotos zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Dabei sind sie ebenfalls auf einer öffentlichen Facebookseite mit Verlinkung zu den Damen. Merkste was?
> 
> ...


 


Och Gott zum dritten Mal, dass war einfach so eine Aussage mit dem Fotos des Monats. Das sollte es jedenfalls nicht werden. Und doch wohl kann ich Kritik sehr gut verkraften, werde es auch keinerlei mit Ausreden oder auch was immer du meinst ablenken. Ist ja auch klar, gehört ja auch normalerweise dazu. 

Es waren auch nur fragen die ich gestellt haben von den fremden Frauen die du hier hochlädst. So ein großes Interesse habe ich jetzt nicht deine Facebookseite zu verfolgen, nein danke. Da passe ich lieber.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich würde Zeus18 an dieser stelle auch bitten die bilder im amateur-thread zu posten


Du suggerierst mit deiner Aussage das hier nur Profis posten dürfen? Ich konnte dies jedoch bei Eröffnung dieses Threads nirgendwo finden. Ich bin kein Profi. Das würde ich mir nie anmaßen wollen. Und Kritik ist bei mir gern gesehen. Nur konstruktiv sollte sie sein und nicht wie von dir 2 Genannte die ständig nur rumnörgeln statt etwas zu helfen. Der Ton machts. Doch der geht hier langsam verloren. Schade.


Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich poste in diesem Thread seit nun fast 6 Jahren


Wie geht das wenn du seit 07.04.2011 hier angemeldet bist? Habe ich in der Schule etwas verpasst?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2014)

Hi!

Denn will ich zum Busbild auch mal ein paar Worte sagen.


es reißt mich nicht gerade vom Hocker
Solche Fahrzeuge - Flughafenbusse und andere Flughafenfahrzeuge - kriegt man aber nicht jeden Tag vor die Linse
*Wenn* man sie fotografieren kann, kann man sich meist den Standort *nicht* aussuchen; hier greifen Beschränkungen durch den Flughafenbetreiber...
Warum reißt mich das Foto nicht vom Hocker?


es fehlt irgendwie ein brauchbarer Bildaufbau - es ist irgendwie nix Besonderes
der Kontrast könnte besser sein
es fehlt ein brauchbarer Hintergrund oder Umfeld
Diese Punkte lassen sich - bis auf den Zweiten (kontrast) im Flughafenumfeld nicht leicht lösen - siehe oben.


Ansonsten: es muss doch nicht sein, dass sich Sietenlang über so ein Foto gestritten wird - und es zu Anfeindungen kommt.
Das muss doch wirklich nicht sein - seid nett zueinander!


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Es waren auch nur fragen die ich gestellt haben von den fremden Frauen die du hier hochlädst. So ein großes Interesse habe ich jetzt nicht deine Facebookseite zu verfolgen, nein danke. Da passe ich lieber.



Kein Fragezeichen gesehen. Nur Ausrufezeichen und Punkt. Wie soll ich deine Fragen also nun als Fragen interpretieren?

Aber egal.

Ich klink mich hier aus.


----------



## DP455 (9. Februar 2014)

Wie TurricanVeteran hier ja bereits angesprochen hatte, sollte der ein oder andere vielleicht wirklich mal überprüfen, ob er andere Forenmitglieder so behandelt, wie er selbst behandelt werden möchte. Die Umgangsformen, die hier mitunter an den Tag gelegt werden, sind wirklich unter aller Sau. Wenn man von anderen konstruktive Kritik erwartet, dann sollte man diesen Anspruch auch an sich selbst stellen. Aber mit konstruktiver Kritik (ein Beispiel dafür sind die Postings vom Yappi) hatte einiges von dem, was hier zuletzt gepostet wurde, rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Das war teilweise nicht nur unsachlich, was den Inhalt anbelangt, sondern auch in der Art und Weise, wie es rübergebracht wurde, verletzend gegenüber demjenigen, den es betraf. Ich weiß ja nicht, inwieweit die Forenregeln (bereits) verinnerlicht wurden. Aber den Passus mit der "Schmähkritik" im Absatz 4.2 hat man sich sicher nicht aus Spaß einfallen lassen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wie bereits mehrmehrfach erwähnt habe ich nix gegen Flugzeuge. Wenn die Bilder gut sind, sehr gerne.


Du hast aber auch schon mehrfach gesagt, das solche bilder nicht deins sind.
Zudem hattest du hier auch irgendwo bilder von flugzeugen gepostet und ich, also so als dritte person die mit dem thema rein garnix am hut hat, kann da manchmal keinen unterschied zu den bildern von zeus erkennen. Was ist also gut und was nicht? Das liegt immer irgendwie im auge des betrachters. 


> Ich fühle mich nicht schnell auf den Schlips getreten.... und wenn man etwas kritisiert ist man der Arsch.


 1. Letzteres bist du nicht in meinen augen und
2. du fühlst dich auf den schlips getreten. Nichts anderes lässt deine wortwahl vermuten.
Zudem erinnere ich mich mal an seite 600 dieses threads wo es los ging, mit dem "O Face"-kommentar von BautznerSenf fahrt auf nahm und seinen höhepunkt in einem "Nein!!!!!" (oder so ähnlich) von totovo fand. 


> Ich poste in diesem Thread seit nun fast 6 Jahren und alle halbe Jahre wird der Thread mit Schnappschüssen zubombardiert


Wir sind hier hauptsächlich in einem hardware-forum was eine bilder-ecke hat. Ich bin ja schon ganz froh, das es nicht bloß bilder von rechnern, platinen, kühlern und co. gibt.
Deine portraits sind zweifels ohne eine bereicherung des threads, aber du stemmst ihn auch nicht alleine und das immer mal wieder ein paar (aus deiner sicht) schnappschüsse hier rein kommen wird sich nunmal nicht verhindern lassen!!! Filtere also einfach aus, was dir nicht passt und lass es kommentarlos stehen oder gebe bestenfalls gut verständliche anregungen. Das macht unser aller leben etwas leichter.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Februar 2014)

@Günnie Kologe Deine verlinkten Seite tut auf einem Mobilgerät iwie nicht so richtig. Egal wo ich hin klicke, komme immer wieder zurück zu dem (zugegebenermaßen) recht ansehnlichen ersten Bild 
Liegt der Fehler Bei mir, oder ist die Seite einfach noch nicht auf mobil ausgelegt?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2014)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wie geht das wenn du seit 07.04.2011 hier angemeldet bist? Habe ich in der Schule etwas verpasst?



Hatte vorher einen anderen Account.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Die hatten wir alle mal floppyexe.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Februar 2014)

Wusste ich nicht. Sorry.


----------



## target2804 (9. Februar 2014)

wollte auch mal einfach ein bild posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (10. Februar 2014)

Schöne Reflektionen


----------



## pixelflair (10. Februar 2014)

man man man man man.... was ich hier lesen muss, das stellt mir die nackenhaare auf...

zu dem Busbild kann ich aber einigen leuten nur zu stimmen , sorry, das is nix... das is ein bild wie jedes andere was 10000 mal am Tag an mir vorbeifährt  hat weder technisch was besonderes noch vom Bildaufbau / Wirkung her. Wenn du demnächst einen Fotografierst, wie unser yappi schon geschrieben hat, mal als "Mitzieher" versuchen  Das wäre dann mal was anderes.. 

So.. ich hänge mal zwei Bilder vom Eishockey aus dem höchsten Stadion der Oberliga Nord mit dran


----------



## totovo (10. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zudem erinnere ich mich mal an seite 600 dieses threads wo es los ging, mit dem "O Face"-kommentar von BautznerSenf fahrt auf nahm und seinen höhepunkt in einem "Nein!!!!!" (oder so ähnlich) von totovo fand.


 
Ja, weil er nicht aufhören soll hier Fotos zu posten! 


Sicher sind hier nur die wenigsten Profifotografen. Ich kann mich aber sehr gut an die letzte Diskussion zu diesem Thema erinnern. Darauf hin habe ich extra den Amateur Thread gestartet! Damit dort die Schnappschüsse, die zu kritisierenden Bilder und die vielleicht nicht soooo besonderen landen. und hier vielleicht weniger, dafür aber spezielle Fotos! Das ist der Sinn dieser Differenzierung, war damals der Grund und ist es auch heute noch!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja, weil er nicht aufhören soll hier Fotos zu posten!


Wer sich die mühe gemacht und die seiten gelesen hat, wird das auch selbst gemerkt haben. 



> Sicher sind hier nur die wenigsten Profifotografen. Ich kann mich aber sehr gut an die letzte Diskussion zu diesem Thema erinnern. Darauf hin habe ich extra den Amateur Thread gestartet! Damit dort die Schnappschüsse, die zu kritisierenden Bilder und die vielleicht nicht soooo besonderen landen. und hier vielleicht weniger, dafür aber spezielle Fotos! Das ist der Sinn dieser Differenzierung, war damals der Grund und ist es auch heute noch!


 Diesbezüglich verweise ich auf  post 6200 diese threads->vorletzter satz. Mehr kann ich da auch nicht tun.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Februar 2014)

KLICK

wobei einige Flugzeuge mit Blumen verwechseln...


Worum es hier eigentlich geht:


----------



## Hideout (11. Februar 2014)

Die Haltung der Arme geht gar nicht, auch sonst finde ich es nicht soo interessant, denke die junge Dame könnte man wesentlich schöner in Szene setzen. Der Rest sieht soweit OK aus, zumindest auf dem Handy.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Februar 2014)

der schatten hinten vom "sofa"  geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, bitte mehr davon.
> 
> Dieser Bus, daneben die offene Tür und dieser mit einem blauen Sack betütete Mülleimer. Faszinierend der Blick für die wesentlichen Dinge.
> 
> ...




Geht ja mal gar nicht diese Aussage. Wenn deine Bilder so kritikunwürdig sind, stell sie vor Fachpublikum aus 8und vertick sie. Aber in einem PC-Forum mit einem Fotounterthread sowas loszulassen ist und aller Sau. 
Im übrigen wissen wir alle, das mit ner 5D2 so einiges einfacher geht, als mit ner APS-C.


----------



## totovo (11. Februar 2014)

schluss jetzt mit dieser Diskussion!

klärt das Privat!

Deine Aussage ist genau so quatsch! Der Fotograf gestalltet das Bild, nicht die Kamera!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Februar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Im übrigen wissen wir alle, das mit ner 5D2 so einiges einfacher geht, als mit ner APS-C.



Echt? Erzähl mal was da einfacher geht.

Meinst du etwa die stärker ausgeprägte Randunschärfe? Oder etwa die fehlende Brennweite im Telebereich? 

Ich könnte mit dir wetten das dieses Busbild auch mit einer 5Dmk3 nicht besser aussieht, da sich lediglich der Bildausschnitt bei den 70mm ändern würde.


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Echt? Erzähl mal was da einfacher geht.
> 
> Meinst du etwa die stärker ausgeprägte Randunschärfe? Oder etwa die fehlende Brennweite im Telebereich?
> 
> Ich könnte mit dir wetten das dieses Busbild auch mit einer 5Dmk3 nicht besser aussieht, da sich lediglich der Bildausschnitt bei den 70mm ändern würde.


 

Es geht nicht um das Busbild. Und du weisst sicher, dass das keine fehlende Brennweite im Telebreich ist. Beschneide (Crop´) deine Bilder um den Faktor 1,5 -1,6 und du hast exakt das gleiche Ergebniss. Während du am Weitwinkelende wirkliche Vorteile zum APC-C hast, denn bei 16 oder 17 mmm Brennweite am VF muss das Licht weniger stark krümmen als an einem 10mm WW an einer APS-C Kamera. Das muss ich dir als Profi aber nicht erklären, oder? Ausserdem musst du zugeben,  das du deine Bilder nicht so mit einer 100€ Kamera hinbgekommen hättest? Natürlich gestaltet der Fotograf die Bilder, aber eine Vollformatkamera vom Schlage einer 5D2 erleichtert das arbeiten doh sehr. ISO Performance -> Low-Light Leistung, Dynamikumfang, Farbtiefe etc pp.


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Im übrigen wissen wir alle, das mit ner 5D2 so einiges einfacher geht, als mit ner APS-C.



was soll denn daran einfacher sein? Klär mich bitte schnell auf. Wollte unbedingt ne 5DMark kaufen!


----------



## Re4dt (11. Februar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Im übrigen wissen wir alle, das mit ner 5D2 so einiges einfacher geht, als mit ner APS-C.


Erzähl doch bitte hier keinen Schwachsinn! 

Dieser Thread ist echt nicht mal mehr das was es mal war. 
Wenn ich mir irgendwelche Schnappschüsse sehen will kann ich auch meine Facebook Neuigkeiten Liste anschauen, da gibt es genügend solcher Schnappschüsse. 

Es ist noch nie ein Meister von Himmel gefallen, ABER etwas Eigeninitiative/Kritikfähigkeit wird vorausgesetzt wen man sich verbessern will.  

Nun zu deiner Aussage, ich bin von einer 450D auf eine Canon 6D umgestiegen. Sag du mir mal was ich nun mit den 6MP/200000ISO/VF Sensor mehr anfangen kann wenn ich nicht fotografieren kann/will? 
Richtig NICHTS! 
Du kannst auch mit einer 350D solide Bilder machen.  Hört auf mit diesem "Mit einer 5D hast du gleich Super Bilder.............."


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> schluss jetzt mit dieser Diskussion!
> 
> klärt das Privat!



...und damit hier langsam wieder der topic einzug hält



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich hoffe, das ich es nicht schonmal gepostet habe)


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und damit hier langsam wieder der topic einzug hält
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir. Ich weiß das es gerade ist und an der Landschaft liegt aber es wirkt verdammt schief 



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Busbild. Und du weisst sicher, dass das keine fehlende Brennweite im Telebreich ist. Beschneide (Crop´) deine Bilder um den Faktor 1,5 -1,6 und du hast exakt das gleiche Ergebniss. Während du am Weitwinkelende wirkliche Vorteile zum APC-C hast, denn bei 16 oder 17 mmm Brennweite am VF muss das Licht weniger stark krümmen als an einem 10mm WW an einer APS-C Kamera. Das muss ich dir als Profi aber nicht erklären, oder? Ausserdem musst du zugeben,  das du deine Bilder nicht so mit einer 100€ Kamera hinbgekommen hättest? Natürlich gestaltet der Fotograf die Bilder, aber eine Vollformatkamera vom Schlage einer 5D2 erleichtert das arbeiten doh sehr. ISO Performance -> Low-Light Leistung, Dynamikumfang, Farbtiefe etc pp.


Du beziehst dich auf einen Post, welcher sich eben auf das Busbild bezieht, also komm jetzt nicht mit ISO und Weitwinkel. Und eine 600D ist sicher keine Kamera für 100 Euro.

Ich hab hier ne 450D liegen und mit der macht man genauso gute Fotos. Ich bin mir also mit den Eigenschaften einer APS-C und einer Kleinbild durchaus vertraut. Und natürlich fehlt mir die Brennweite. Nur weil ich am Ende die Möglichkeit habe es später am PC zu beschneiden heißt nicht das es mir nicht fehlt. Da mir dann auch wieder die Pixel fehlen.

Man sieht auch sehr gut wie gut du dich auskennst. Dann wüsstest du nämlich auch das es zu fast jedem Vorteil einer VF im Vergleich zum APS-C auch einen Nachteil gibt, wie die bereits aufgezählten.

Ich hab hier auch schon Mittelformatbilder gepostet. Ist dem Profi nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Gefällt mir.


Dabei kann man bilder dieser sorte bei mir an einer hand abzählen.  (darf derzeit wörtlich genommen werden )


> Ich weiß das es gerade ist und an der Landschaft liegt aber es wirkt verdammt schief


 Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich achte nicht auf gradigkeit und schärfe ist bei mir auch relativ. Ich schieße/sortiere so aus, das die bilder mir gefallen , weshalb landschaften bei mir auch selten sind. Auf irgendwelche konventionen achte ich zudem nicht.
Mit meinem lieblings-betätigungsfeld kann hier übrigens kaum jemand etwas anfangen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dabei rockt das in meinen augen sehr viel mehr wie blumen und landschaften.  (vor allem wenn man life dabei ist) Bin aber noch dabei mich "ein zu schießen".


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2014)

Autos sind doch _richtig gemacht_ auch nicht schlecht . Ich hoffe, dass jetzt nix doppelt ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Autos sind doch _richtig gemacht_ auch nicht schlecht .


 Diese formulierung ist nur etwas schwammig, da das im auge des betrachters liegt.  Bild 4 find ich z.b. sehr gut, wärend die 1 bei mir vermutlich aussortiert worden wäre.
Allerdings seh ich gerade, das ich mich wohl mal nach stockcar-rennen umschauen muß.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass deine Bilder schlecht sind - beziehungsweise, dass ich deine Bilder schlecht finde .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

So hatte ich das auch nicht aufgefasst. War halt nur beispielhaft gemeint.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Autos sind doch _richtig gemacht_ auch nicht schlecht . Ich hoffe, dass jetzt nix doppelt ist...


 
4te finde ich gut.

Gegen Auto oder Motorradbilder habe ich auch nix.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2014)

Mal was altes aus dem Europa Park

Damals noch die Nikon D50 mit dem Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2014)

Da wird einem ganz übel und schwindelig


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal was altes aus dem Europa Park
> 
> Damals noch die Nikon D50 mit dem Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8



Sowas in der Art hab ich auch noch


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Fotowetter in Hamburg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (13. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meine ersten Versuche den Mond aufzunehmen. 

v.l.n.r.
Erster Versuch mit 574mm effektiver Brennweite
Zweiter Versuch mit 1100mm effektiver Brennweite ausm Fenster
Dritter Versuch mit 1100mm effektiver Brennweite aber ohne Luftverzerrungen und mehrere gestackte Bilder mit Lynkeos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Totovo
Ich hoffe, das war Sarkasmus.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Februar 2014)

Mal zwei völlig gegensätzliche Bilder


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (14. Februar 2014)

Uniklinikkomplex Jena, mit Baustelle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2014)

Da das 120-300 zur Zeit irgendwo in Japan rumgeistert, hab ich mal das 85er entstaubt...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Februar 2014)

Von heute was.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2014)

Das Konzertjahr 2014 ist eröffnet...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Von heute was.


 Bild 1 und 5 wären meine favoriten. 
Allerding stellt sich mir gerade eine frage. Hast du bei bild 1 und 2 das rauschen hinein editiert? Bei bild 1 fällt es ja nicht so auf, aber bei bild 2 schon und es stört bzw. irritiert mich etwas zumal die bilder laut EXIF mit einer 5D Mk2@ISO 1000 gemacht wurden und ich bis jetzt immer dachte, das vollformat weniger rauscht als APS-C.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Februar 2014)

das nennt sich dann nicht mehr rauschen, sondern körnung 

(wenn die bilder zu plastisch, glatt gebügelt wirken, macht man das normalerweise )


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bild 1 und 5 wären meine favoriten.
> Allerding stellt sich mir gerade eine frage. Hast du bei bild 1 und 2 das rauschen hinein editiert? Bei bild 1 fällt es ja nicht so auf, aber bei bild 2 schon und es stört bzw. irritiert mich etwas zumal die bilder laut EXIF mit einer 5D Mk2@ISO 1000 gemacht wurden und ich bis jetzt immer dachte, das vollformat weniger rauscht als APS-C.



Wieviel weniger rauscht so ne Vollformat denn im Vergleich zum APS-C?

Ne im Lightroom ist es besser. Hab ich irgendwo im Photoshop unbeabsichtigt mit rein bekommen.



christian.pitt schrieb:


> das nennt sich dann nicht mehr rauschen, sondern körnung
> 
> (wenn die bilder zu plastisch, glatt gebügelt wirken, macht man das normalerweise )



Echt? Gibt es da ein Regelwerk? Klingt so als wäre es zu glatt gebügelt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde ja das gerade Körnung das bild glatt bügelt weil es die Tiefenunschärfe nimmt. Bei einem Bild was schon platt ist, brauchst keine Körnung mehr  

@ Günnie

Deine Bilder sehen top aus, du sagtest ja schonmal, das du auf Körnung als Stilmittel stehst. Ist doch okay, ist halt dein persönlicher Stil.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sehen top aus, du sagtest ja schonmal, das du auf Körnung als Stilmittel stehst. Ist doch okay, ist halt dein persönlicher Stil.



In dem Fall aber echt unbeabsichtigt.  Hab es etwas abgeändert damit weniger Korn ist. Hatte nen Filter drüber gelegt der die Tiefen aufhellt und dabei kam das irgendwie mit.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe;6165711
Echt? Gibt es da ein Regelwerk? Klingt so als wäre es zu glatt gebügelt?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los?
> ich hab mich nicht auf deine bilder bezogen
> 
> kennt ihr das nicht, wenn ihr fotos macht, und einfach alles seidenglatt/weichgespült wirkt? dann setz ich zB die körung ein, um dem bild ein bisschen "textur" zu geben


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Februar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los?
> ich hab mich nicht auf deine bilder bezogen
> 
> kennt ihr das nicht, wenn ihr fotos macht, und einfach alles seidenglatt/weichgespült wirkt? dann setz ich zB die körung ein, um dem bild ein bisschen "textur" zu geben



Kein Problem 

Wenn ich das mache, dann mach ich es eigentlich nicht aus diesem Grund


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Wieviel weniger rauscht so ne Vollformat denn im Vergleich zum APS-C?


 Gebe nur wieder, was man hier ab und an mal liest.
Hatte mir bis jetzt noch nicht selbst ein bild gemacht aber wenn ich das so sehe, waage ich schon fast zu behaupten das meine K-30 @ ISO1000 weniger rauscht als deine 5D Mk2. Das soll jetzt aber kein vergleich sein (so ja nicht möglich) sondern nur eine feststellung meinerseits.


> Ne im Lightroom ist es besser. Hab ich irgendwo im Photoshop unbeabsichtigt mit rein bekommen.


Ok, frage geklärt.


christian.pitt schrieb:


> das nennt sich dann nicht mehr rauschen, sondern körnung


Oha... Wenn also mal irgend jemand sagt das meine bilder stark rauschen, kann ich das also als ausrede benutzen. Danke...


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2014)

Der Rauschvorteil zwischen einer 5D3 und einer 70D (modernster APS-C bei Canon zur Zeit) liegt im Schnitt bei 1,33EV. Also nichts womit du einen Blumentopf gewinnst. Erst recht unter ISO3200 - da ist die 70D auch ohne Probleme nutzbar und im Druck kann man die beiden dann wohl nur durch Raten auseinander halten .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Februar 2014)

Man sollte einfach nicht zu viel nach den technischen Leistungen der Kameras gehen und sonst wie viel erwarten. Ich hab mir die 5D nicht wegen dem besseren Rauschverhalten oder den anderen technischen Vorzügen eines Vollformats geholt, sondern weil Fotos im Vollformat für mich einen ganz anderen Charakter und Charme haben. Besonders bei Portraits finde das sehr ausgeprägt und das kann mir eine Kamera mit APS-C nicht bieten.

Ich fotografiere auch analog im Mittelformat. Diese Bilder wirken durch das große Format auch wieder völlig anders.

Noch zwei, das wars dann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach nicht zu viel nach den technischen Leistungen der Kameras gehen und sonst wie viel erwarten.


"Sonst wie viel" erwarte ich ja eigentlich auch nicht. Ich sag es einfach mal so, die Mk2 wird, in meinen augen, damit beworben, das sie brauchbare bilder bis ISO 6400 macht. Wenn ich aber dein "out of the cam"-bild bei ISO 1000 so sehe (das bestimmt auch noch verkleinert ist), möchte ich eines bei ISO 6400 nicht sehen. Ich mein, das geht ja auch alles noch i.o., aber nur so lange wie man den preis der kamera nicht sieht. (persöhnliche ansicht)



> Ich hab mir die 5D nicht wegen dem besseren Rauschverhalten oder den anderen technischen Vorzügen eines Vollformats geholt, sondern weil Fotos im Vollformat für mich einen ganz anderen Charakter und Charme haben. Besonders bei Portraits finde das sehr ausgeprägt und das kann mir eine Kamera mit APS-C nicht bieten.


Ok, da kann ich nicht mit reden.
 Z.b. hätte sich der bildzuschnitt in meinen augen mit dem croppen schon erledigt und das ggf. bessere freistellen bei vollformat würde ich an APS-C mit einer geringeren brennweite kompensieren (30mm an APS-C anstatt 50mm an vollformat, beide gibt es z.b. als 1.4) Bliebe nur noch der größere dynamikumfang und auflösung (falls die größere dynamik bei den hoch aufgelösten sensoren der top-modelle noch da ist), wobei ich bei der dynamik wieder den post von nfsgame sehe. (post 6255)
Sorry für meine nüchterne sichtweise, aber ich entscheide alles nach ein paar, für mich greifbaren, eckpunkten. Jedenfalls wird mir langsam klar warum sich pentax so ziert, eine vollformat-kamera zu bauen. (an den objektiven hängt es nicht!)



> Ich fotografiere auch analog im Mittelformat. Diese Bilder wirken durch das große Format auch wieder völlig anders.


Wenn du wirklich analog fotografierst, hast du da einen film drin. Ich denke das kann man sowieso nicht mit sensor-aufnahmen vergleichen.
So, nun aber genug gelabert. Das hier ist ein bilderthread und ich habe derzeit nix, was ich posten könnte.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Sonst wie viel" erwarte ich ja eigentlich auch nicht. Ich sag es einfach mal so, die Mk2 wird, in meinen augen, damit beworben, das sie brauchbare bilder bis ISO 6400 macht. Wenn ich aber dein "out of the cam"-bild bei ISO 1000 so sehe (das bestimmt auch noch verkleinert ist), möchte ich eines bei ISO 6400 nicht sehen. Ich mein, das geht ja auch alles noch i.o., aber nur so lange wie man den preis der kamera nicht sieht. (persöhnliche ansicht)
> 
> Ok, da kann ich nicht mit reden.
> Z.b. hätte sich der bildzuschnitt in meinen augen mit dem croppen schon erledigt und das ggf. bessere freistellen bei vollformat würde ich an APS-C mit einer geringeren brennweite kompensieren (30mm an APS-C anstatt 50mm an vollformat, beide gibt es z.b. als 1.4) Bliebe nur noch der größere dynamikumfang und auflösung (falls die größere dynamik bei den hoch aufgelösten sensoren der top-modelle noch da ist), wobei ich bei der dynamik wieder den post von nfsgame sehe. (post 6255)
> ...



Du kannst eine Charakteristik die ein Sensor oder Filmformat bringt nicht durch andere Brennweiten einfach kompensieren. 

Und wie bereits erwähnt war es kein "Out of Cam"-Bild sondern zum einen ein Crop von 21 MPixel auf rund 12 MPixel und zum anderen liefen da ein paar Filter drüber wo wohl einer was gemacht hat was ich nicht wollte und bei mir durch die Endkontrolle lief 

Habe aber mal noch ein Crop eines wirklichen Out of Cam-Bild angehängt. 

Ich denke mit den ISO 1000 kann man arbeiten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich denke mit den ISO 1000 kann man arbeiten.


 Ok...überredet. Was auch immer du da gefiltert hast...
...HALT, STOP...ich wills nicht wissen...


----------



## totovo (16. Februar 2014)

Rauschen entsteht defacto primär bei sehr hohen Pixeldichten auf dem Sensor. Und auf einem Vollformatsensor ist einfach mehr Platz pro Pixel. hast du nun allerdings eine 40MP Vollformatsensor und einen 16MP ASP-C Sensor wird der Vorteil durch die schier größere Fläche natürlich geringer! (Ich gehe mal von technisch ähnlichen Sensoren einer Generation aus). Das ist nat. nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, da spielen soooo viele Faktoren rein! 
Aktuelles Beispiel: Der Sensor der K-3 im vergleich zu dem der K-5. letzterer rauscht wirklich weniger, zwar nicht wirklich markant, aber man sieht es! und der Gute hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Gast20190124 (16. Februar 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Du kannst eine Charakteristik die ein Sensor oder Filmformat bringt nicht durch andere Brennweiten einfach kompensieren.
> 
> Und wie bereits erwähnt war es kein "Out of Cam"-Bild sondern zum einen ein Crop von 21 MPixel auf rund 12 MPixel und zum anderen liefen da ein paar Filter drüber wo wohl einer was gemacht hat was ich nicht wollte und bei mir durch die Endkontrolle lief
> 
> ...





> sondern weil Fotos im Vollformat für mich einen ganz anderen Charakter


genau das ist es nämlich. Es wird aber immer(vorallem in diesem Forum), gesülzt es gäbe bis auf "die fehlende Brennweite" und einige kleine belanglosigkeiten absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen APS-C und VF. Es gibt Situationen, die man auf biegen und brechen nicht nicht mit einer APS-C Kamera äquivalent zur VF hinbekommt. Dazu zählt die bereits genannte Charakteristik bei Portraits wie auch bei Landaschaftsfotografie (schattierungen, kleine erkennbare Grübchen herrausformen etc) als auch die Kleinbildaquivalente Blende, die nirgens beachtet wird. 
Vorallem bei nfsgames Sportbilder fällt auf, dass nach hochziehen der Tiefen die Gesichter recht fahl aussehen (soll jetzt nur als Bsp. dienen und dich nicht kritisieren). Das fällt bei nem Vollformatsensor, offener Blende und hoher Brennweite weg und sieht deutlich natürlicher aus.

Der Unterschied mag bei Tageslicht und geringer ISO gegen Null gehen, fällt aber umso mehr bei Kunstlicht und schwachem Licht auf.

Übrigens das *World Press Photo of the Year 2013* wurde mit ISO 10000* geschossen. Das bekommt keine APS-C der (so) Welt hin

Und ich kenne den Unterschied aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe selber eine 650D und seit einigen Wochen die D700 neben 24-70 2.8 und 70-200 2.8 von meinem Chef geliehen


*Kamera: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
 Objektiv: EF 35mm 1:1.4L USM
 Blende: f/1.4
 Belichtungszeit: 1/40s
 ISO: 10.000


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

Nabend,

heute mal in Düsseldorf gewesen und habe mal so einiges festgehalten......
aber hauptsächlich nur Flugzeuge. 

•Voderrumpf des Boeing 777 von Emirates
• Ein A320
• BR 120 Einfahrt Düsseldorf Hauptbahnhof
• Ein weißer Vogel in der Flughafenterasse 2.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

Hier noch ein 482 von der Cargo. 

Hst: Düsseldorf HBF
16.02.2014


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2014)

Beim Eishockey ziehe ich die Tiefen nichtmal hoch... . Das sind dann nur halt mal ISO4000 aufwärts . Heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht, da auswärts.

*Ralphmodus an* Ich mag Züge *Ralphmodus aus*


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

Noch etliche Hubschrauber.


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2014)

Finds schade dass die quasi stehen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

Ja hatte leider ekelhafterweise einen komplett anderen Modus drinne und das bei allen 3.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja hatte leider ekelhafterweise einen komplett anderen Modus drinne und das bei allen 3.



Dafür das zwischen der ersten und letzten Aufnahme gut 2 Wochen liegen


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

Ja klar, denn ich wechsel bei offenen rotorblätter denn Modus. Und da ich sehr selten ein Heli erwische vergaß ich es halt. Aber das ist ja sowieso nicht die Fachrichtung eines Gynäkologen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel 




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> heute mal in Düsseldorf gewesen und habe mal so einiges festgehalten......
> aber hauptsächlich nur Flugzeuge.
> ...


 
Bild 1: Könnte besser geschnitten sein, sonst iO aber nichts besonderes 
Bild 2: Weder der Flieger ist was besonderes noch vernünftig geschnitten. Außerdem kommt es mir vor als ob die Nase nicht scharf ist. Die Farben wirken überdreht/ zuviel Sättigung/Kontrast
Bild 3: Ein Zug WOW, WOOOWWW! WOOOOOWWWWW! Ich weiß gar nicht wo hin mit meinen Emotionen, außer ins ...
Keine Besondere Lok und zwei Schilder davor...
Bild 4: Echt jetzt? Eine Taube?! und dann nicht mal geschnitten? 




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein 482 von der Cargo.
> 
> Hst: Düsseldorf HBF
> 16.02.2014


 
Siehe Bild 3 Vorpost 



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Noch etliche Hubschrauber.



Die ersten Bilder die (fast schon) zeigenswert sind. Schön wäre es wenn die Rotorblätter sich bewegen würden (ticken länger belichten)
Das dritte allerdings zu dunkel und könnte stärker beschnitten werden.



Unqualifizierte Kommentare bzgl des Nicknames sind besonders unpassend und fehl am Platz...



Alibibild


----------



## JC88 (17. Februar 2014)

Dann sollte der Thread hier wohl für dich umbenannt werden "Der Schnappschuss-Thread"


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Februar 2014)

*@Zeus18:* Ich würde Dich bitten, dass Du Deine Bilder in den
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html
postest, da dieser Thread extra dafür erstellt wurde. Des weiteren bitte ich alle zurück zum Thema zu kommen!


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2014)

Ein Monat Pflegepraktikum in Berlin, na da geht auch Fototechnisch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Februar 2014)

Einmal draußen und einmal drinnen


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

Ein Bild vom Kölner Dom.


----------



## target2804 (18. Februar 2014)

mal wieder an einem portrait versucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2014)

@target: Für mich etwas zu weit offen die Blende . Es darf ruhig mehr als ein Auge scharf sein .


----------



## target2804 (18. Februar 2014)

Ist nicht die Blende wie ich glaube. Habe in Lightroom Luminanz hinzugefügt. glaube das wirds gewesen sein. denn in der auslese war das bild eig scharf 
Ich schau mal nach dem original!


----------



## totovo (20. Februar 2014)

Hbf Berlin bei Nacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (20. Februar 2014)

Konzert von vor einen Monat


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> mal wieder an einem portrait versucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wenn man nicht weiss, was es sein soll, kann es alles sein..nur kein Lachen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2014)

Hmm, doch. Eigentlich schon.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Februar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> wenn man nicht weiss, was es sein soll, kann es alles sein..nur kein Lachen.


 
Manch einer nennt es Spaß haben.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

Kölner Straßenbahn B100S in Köln Riehl.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kölner Straßenbahn B100S in Köln Riehl.


 
Nimms mir nicht persönlich, aber ich finde diese Art von Bildern ist hier besser aufgehoben
=> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2014)

Der gute DaxTrose spricht Souaheli glaub ich...


----------



## totovo (20. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der gute DaxTrose spricht Souaheli glaub ich...


 
Suaheli könnte man ja noch im Googleübersetzer eingeben...

vielleicht Marsianisch? oder Chinesisch rückwärts? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (21. Februar 2014)

Also carlson wenn du nicht siehst, dass wir einfach spaß hatten, dann bist du glaube ich ein stein. so viel zu dir


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2014)

Links beim Spiel letzten Sonntag, rechts heute Abend. So wird aus der Verzahnungsrunde eine "Entzahnungsrunde" ...


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2014)

Des Dentisten bester Kunde?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2014)

Wurde gecheckt und flog nach vorne direkt auf die Torlatte... Sehr blutige Sache gewesen .


----------



## pixelflair (23. Februar 2014)

Hockey...  

mehr hab ich grad nich xD


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2014)

Ja, doch - Hockey...


----------



## Hideout (24. Februar 2014)

Mal eine Schiffsschleuse in Dorsten besucht, viel besonderes gibts dort nicht zu fotografieren. Aber ist ganz interessant, sollte man mal gesehen haben.


----------



## totovo (24. Februar 2014)

Berlin, Brandenburger Tor zu Beginn der blauen Stunde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Februar 2014)

Schade, dass da so viele Fotografen im Weg stehen, sonst gefällt es richtig gut.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. Februar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Berlin, Brandenburger Tor zu Beginn der blauen Stunde


 
Sehr gut!


----------



## totovo (24. Februar 2014)

ja, hat mich auch geärgert, aber die bekommt man leider nicht aus dem Bild, um die Uhrzeit! 


Das ganze noch mal mit den historischen Kutschen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Februar 2014)

Mal was anderes als Sport...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2014)

lalala


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

27.02.2014 15:01Uhr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2014)

Schon wieder ein oller Schnappschuss. 
Sag mal Zeus, es ist schon lächerlich wie du hier die Anweisungen von Moderatoren ignorierst, so scheinst du noch nicht mal dazu zu lernen. Steck doch bitte wenigstens ein bisschen Arbeit in dein Schnappschuss. Achte zum Beispiel mal auf Symmetrie, oder wie du das Bild anschneidest. Dann würde man wenigstens Fortschritte erkennen...

Der Thread hier ist dazu da um die "besten" Fotos posten. Das bedeutet, schaue dir alle Fotos an und sortiere gnadenlos aus, und poste nicht jedes 2. Bild. Es gibt Tage da kann man froh sein wenn auf einer Fototour ein paar wirklich gute Bilder bei sind. Ein richtig gutes anstatt unzählige schlechte Fotos, dann würde der Thread wieder funktionieren. 

Deine Schnapschüsse sind hier besser aufgehoben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html


----------



## Rat Six (27. Februar 2014)

Die linke Triebwerksgondel angeschnitten, die Brüstung verdeckt einen Teil und das Bugrad wär fast auch noch abgeschnitten worden. In meinen Augen war das nix, ich hätte es wahrscheinlich gelöscht.


----------



## pixelflair (27. Februar 2014)

Harz-Ausläufer...


----------



## fnord23 (28. Februar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Harz-Ausläufer...


 
Gibt es nicht ein "Aurora Borealis"-Plugin für Photoshop? 

Nur Spaß, schönes Bild, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## totovo (28. Februar 2014)

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Februar 2014)

Ansich wirklich gut totovo.
Ich hätte den Bildausschnitt vlt etwas weiter nach links gesetzt um den Flussbogen mit drauf zu haben und den Bundestag eher in der rechrten Bildhälfte anstatt mittig zu platzieren


----------



## totovo (28. Februar 2014)

Danke!

Ja, war eigentlich mein Plan, nur leider ist mein Stativ nicht hoch genug und ich hätte links einfach nur noch Geländer im Bild gehabt


----------



## dome001 (28. Februar 2014)

Von dem letzten Akustik Konzert


----------



## pixelflair (28. Februar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht ein "Aurora Borealis"-Plugin für Photoshop?
> 
> Nur Spaß, schönes Bild, gefällt mir gut.


 

das Bild hat zwar Photoshop gesehen, aber nur für Weißabgleich und co


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht ein "Aurora Borealis"-Plugin für Photoshop?
> 
> Nur Spaß, schönes Bild, gefällt mir gut.


Yo, mir auch. Nordlichter sollte man allerdings, wie der Name schon sagt, im Norden suchen . Das, was Pixelflair da abgelichtet hat, ist 'ne Aufnahme in die entgegensetzte Richtung, also vom südlichen Sternenhimmel, zu erkennen auch am Sternbild Orion (Nebel ist bei der Aufnahme übrigens sehr gut sichtbar, trotz vergleichsweise wenig Brennweite <--> spricht für das Objektiv) oder auch am sehr hellen Doppelstern Sirius aus dem Sternbild Großer Hund. 'Hab das mal "editiert". Ansonsten, das, was auf der Aufnahme an Lichterscheinungen horizontnah zu sehen ist, fällt aus astronomischer Sicht unter das leidige Kapitel Lichtverschmutzung...


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. März 2014)

Berlin sagt 'Guten Morgen'...
(bei 108 und 210mm, f/8)

Heute Abend folgen wahrscheinlich n paar Vorfeld aufnahmen aus Tegel


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2014)

Was bei nem (Cover-)shooting so (auch als Nebenprodukt) entsteht  .


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2014)

KATZEEEEE!


----------



## Wired (1. März 2014)

Das arme Kätzchen, sieht ganz verängstigt aus.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2014)

Die sprang da rum wie angestochen, das war schon wieder nen "Anlauf nehmen" .


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. März 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Berlin sagt 'Guten Morgen'...
> (bei 108 und 210mm, f/8)


Ich glaub ich hätte es mir etwas überstrahlter gewünscht. Sonst schick.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Was bei nem (Cover-)shooting so (auch als Nebenprodukt) entsteht  .



Howdy


----------



## Wired (1. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die sprang da rum wie angestochen, das war schon wieder nen "Anlauf nehmen" .


 Aha, stille Wasser sind tief. ^^


----------



## EvilMonk (1. März 2014)

Wo wir grad bei Covershootings sind....

Sächsische Schweiz, Schrammsteinaussicht. War ne ganz schöne Kraxelei


----------



## pixelflair (2. März 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Yo, mir auch. Nordlichter sollte man allerdings, wie der Name schon sagt, im Norden suchen . Das, was Pixelflair da abgelichtet hat, ist 'ne Aufnahme in die entgegensetzte Richtung, also vom südlichen Sternenhimmel, zu erkennen auch am Sternbild Orion (Nebel ist bei der Aufnahme übrigens sehr gut sichtbar, trotz vergleichsweise wenig Brennweite <--> spricht für das Objektiv) oder auch am sehr hellen Doppelstern Sirius aus dem Sternbild Großer Hund. 'Hab das mal "editiert". Ansonsten, das, was auf der Aufnahme an Lichterscheinungen horizontnah zu sehen ist, fällt aus astronomischer Sicht unter das leidige Kapitel Lichtverschmutzung...


 
darüber kann ich hier leider ein lied singen.... Hüttenwerke, Chemiewerke alles in meiner Nähe... kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen wo man wohnt 


Bild: gleiche Richtung, allerdings ca. 10km nördlich...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. März 2014)

Würde heute auch lieber wieder ins Bett gehen


----------



## target2804 (2. März 2014)

Sag ma Günnie: Was ist denn aus meiner RAW Datei geworden?


----------



## BillDschirm (2. März 2014)

Der Hund einer Freundin bei dem gestrigen Ausflug; ganz niedlich der kleine Kläffer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2014)

Welches Objektiv hast genutzt?


----------



## BillDschirm (2. März 2014)

Dieses hier:

http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-H-H020E-Pancake-Objektiv-Lumix-Filtergewinde/dp/B002PIIQGU

Wieso fragst du? Wegen dem Bokeh? :p


----------



## DP455 (2. März 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Bild: gleiche Richtung, allerdings ca. 10km nördlich...


'Schaut ein wenig lilastichig aus an meinem Monitor. Der Schleier ließe sich auch noch "lüften". Außerdem könnte man die Hotpixel reduzieren und, was Astroaufnahmen angeht, noch deutlich mehr (Details) rausholen, zum Beispiel durch das Stacken mehrerer Aufnahmen mit kürzeren Belichtungszeiten. 'Keine Ahnung, ob du die Zeit und Muße hast, dich damit: DeepSkyStacker - Free mal ausgiebig(er) zu beschäftigen (ich nicht )...


----------



## pixelflair (3. März 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> 'Schaut ein wenig lilastichig aus an meinem Monitor. Der Schleier ließe sich auch noch "lüften". Außerdem könnte man die Hotpixel reduzieren und, was Astroaufnahmen angeht, noch deutlich mehr (Details) rausholen, zum Beispiel durch das Stacken mehrerer Aufnahmen mit kürzeren Belichtungszeiten. 'Keine Ahnung, ob du die Zeit und Muße hast, dich damit: DeepSkyStacker - Free mal ausgiebig(er) zu beschäftigen (ich nicht )...


 
das is schon ne gestackte aufnahme  und der "lilastich" kommt von dem Stahlwerken hier... kann Nfsgame gerne bestätigen was wir hier für farben manchmal im himmel haben


----------



## target2804 (5. März 2014)

Hier mal ein übertriebenes HDR vom Sonnenuntergang heute Abend. Ist übrigens mein erstes^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (5. März 2014)

also für meinen Geschmack war das nichts


----------



## target2804 (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mal kein HDR


----------



## Druv (6. März 2014)

hmm die lichter am himmel haben teilweise garkeine zeichnung und der vordergrund ist fast schwarz, das sind doch genau die bereiche, die hdr ausgleichen sollte


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2014)

"Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?" von heute Abend . Von Jazz über Rock'n'Roll zu einer Buchvorstellung ...


----------



## der_yappi (7. März 2014)

Irgendwie hast du einen guten Teil deiner EXIFs gekickt... 

Aber die Bilder fin dich


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du einen guten Teil deiner EXIFs gekickt...


18-35 an der 450D, ISO1600, f2.0, 1/80, mit 1/128 Power über die Reflektorkarte+Decke geblitzt (farbiges Frontlicht ). 



> Aber die Bilder fin dich


 Danke


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. März 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> ja, hat mich auch geärgert, aber die bekommt man leider nicht aus dem Bild, um die Uhrzeit!


 Doch, das ist ganz leicht: Einfach eine mit Papierknäueln gut gefüllte Sporttasche vor denen abstellen und wegrennen. Was meinste, wie schnell der Platz geräumt ist.

Nee, nur Spaß. Bitte NICHT ausprobieren.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 18-35 an der 450D, ISO1600, f2.0, 1/80, mit 1/128 Power über die Reflektorkarte+Decke geblitzt (farbiges Frontlicht ).
> 
> 
> Danke


 

Für die 450D richtig klasse


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

Nun mal diesmal der Halbmond.


----------



## target2804 (9. März 2014)

Wieso iso 3200? was bringt das?


----------



## fnord23 (10. März 2014)

@ Zeus

Super, ich kann mein Haus sehen! 

Aber dito, warum ISO 3200 und 1/1600 Sek.? (Nicht dass ich es besser wüsste, ich will nur was lernen!  ) Ich hätte mal geschaut, in welchen Bereich von Verschlusszeiten ich denn mit ISO 100 komme.


----------



## target2804 (10. März 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> @ Zeus
> 
> Super, ich kann mein Haus sehen!
> 
> Aber dito, warum ISO 3200 und 1/1600 Sek.? (Nicht dass ich es besser wüsste, ich will nur was lernen!  ) Ich hätte mal geschaut, in welchen Bereich von Verschlusszeiten ich denn mit ISO 100 komme.



den mond fotografiere ich freihand bei iso 100 und 1/80 sek oder so


----------



## Hideout (10. März 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Aber dito, warum ISO 3200 und 1/1600 Sek.? (Nicht dass ich es besser wüsste, ich will nur was lernen!  ) Ich hätte mal geschaut, in welchen Bereich von Verschlusszeiten ich denn mit ISO 100 komme.


Weil Zeus mal wieder das Action program an der Kamera eingestellt hatte. Also ich bin zwar kein Astrophysiker, aber so schnell bewegt sich der Mond jetzt auch nicht. 
Bei 300 mm Brennweite würde ich 1/300 s bis 1/600 s (wenn Freihand) einstellen, Blende 6.7 oder 8 und ISO würde dann auch nicht so hoch ausfallen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal geschaut, in welchen Bereich von Verschlusszeiten ich denn mit ISO 100 komme.


 
Nach Adam Riese 1/50sek bei ISO100 (von 1/1600 bei ISO3200 ausgegangen) .


----------



## fnord23 (10. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nach Adam Riese 1/50sek bei ISO100 (von 1/1600 bei ISO3200 ausgegangen) .


 
Also sprich: bei gegebener Blendenzahl. Korrekt?


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2014)

Klar, nur Belichtungszeit in Abhängigkeit zur Empfindlichkeit betrachtet . Dachte das wird aus dem Satzzusammenhang klar .


----------



## bruderbethor (10. März 2014)

Nun auch mal eins von mir 

5D / Sigma 35 1.4 Art @ 1.6 / ISO 800 / 1/400s --> Lightroom

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3145/13039955144_ce2f7a56e4_b.jpg


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Nun auch mal eins von mir
> 
> 5D / Sigma 35 1.4 Art @ 1.6 / ISO 800 / 1/400s --> Lightroom
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3145/13039955144_ce2f7a56e4_b.jpg



wie ist das sigma am Vollformat? Steht bei mir bereits auf der Liste.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wieso iso 3200? was bringt das?


 
Ja wollte es mal so versuchen, war wohl anscheinend doch nicht wie erwartet. Macht aber nichts draus.


----------



## fnord23 (10. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Klar, nur Belichtungszeit in Abhängigkeit zur Empfindlichkeit betrachtet . Dachte das wird aus dem Satzzusammenhang klar .


 
Immer dran denken, Du redest mit dem Noob! :p

@bruderbethor: Hammer!


----------



## bruderbethor (10. März 2014)

@fnord23: Vielen Dank 

@Günnie Kologe: der Hammer, und das ist schwer untertrieben. Am Crop ist es Hervorragend aber am Kleinbild einfach das beste 35mm und bereits bei Blende 1.4 unglaublich scharf ... okay ich höre auf zu schwärmen. Es ist wirklich jeden Euro Wert !

Als Beispiel mal noch zwei Bilder mit offener Blende (1.4) an der 5D.

ruhig mal rein klicken es ist das volle JPG ... bei mir macht das Sigma immer einen deutlich ohhhhh und ahhh Effekt, mein aber dominiert der WOW Effekt


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Günnie Kologe: der Hammer, und das ist schwer untertrieben. Am Crop ist es Hervorragend aber am Kleinbild einfach das beste 35mm und bereits bei Blende 1.4 unglaublich scharf ... okay ich höre auf zu schwärmen. Es ist wirklich jeden Euro Wert !



Genau das wollte ich hören.


----------



## dome001 (10. März 2014)

Hier 2 Bilder von Gestern. 

Eure Meinung zu den Bilder würde mich sehr Interessieren


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. März 2014)

Ich kann mich bruderbethor nur anschließen, auch an einer Nikon, egal ob D300s oder D700, das Glas ist einfach traumhaft.


----------



## bruderbethor (10. März 2014)

@*dome001* 

Womit hast du denn die Bilder gemacht, und sind diese Nachbearbeitet ? Was mir leider sofort auffällt ist, dass der Hintergrund leider sehr störend scharf ist, entweder etwas mehr die Blende auf oder (wenn das nicht geht) dasnn mittels EBV freistellen und die Schärfe reduzieren  Dann kommt die hübsche Dame noch etwas besser zu Geltung. Bei den Posen kannst du sicher noch ein bissel rum probieren ... Ich hätte sicher ein SW bevorzugt. Mit der Brille und dem passenden Lippenstecker kommt das sicher noch etwas besser als in Farbe. Es ist immer etwas schwer die Hauttöne so zu treffen, das sie gefällig und natürlich wirken 

So bitte nicht als meckern sonder konstruktive Kritik verstehen  Das Motiv finde ich jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## dome001 (11. März 2014)

@bruderbethor 
 Die Bilder wurden mit einer 5D Mark III @ 24-70 gemacht. Die bilder habe ich nur durch lightroom gejagt. 

Warum sollte ich das als mecker verstehen, ich habe ja um so eine Kritik gefragt damit ich weis woran ich noch Arbeiten muss bzw. was ich besser machen muss. 

Zu Info das war jetzt mein 3 oder 4 Portrait Shooting normal mache ich nur Sport und Konzert Fotografie


----------



## Hideout (11. März 2014)

Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt wozu du deine 5D Mark III hast?
Deine Bilder sehen nicht gerade so aus als wüsstest du dein Arbeitsgerät zu bedienen.


----------



## bruderbethor (11. März 2014)

@Hideout:

Faktisch ja, aber dennoch ist das keines wegs konstriktiv  Besser erklären oder besser machen  

@dome001:

ich antworte heute abend


----------



## dome001 (11. März 2014)

Kannst du wenn du ein neues Auto mit 180 Ps bekommst sofort damit umgehen ? Bitte die aussage nicht zu ernst nehmen  

Dadurch das ich nicht regelmäßig Fotos-mache sind wir ( 5D und ich ) noch kein richtig Team. Aber wie schon gesagt mann muss sich ranarbeiten


----------



## Hideout (11. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Hideout:
> 
> Faktisch ja, aber dennoch ist das keines wegs konstriktiv  Besser erklären oder besser machen


Gerne 
Erklärung: Erstmal klein anfangen und schauen was einem überhaupt liegt und dann erweitern. Oder habt ihr in der Fahrschule mit einem Ferrari angefangen?
Besser machen: Blende auf, nicht mittig positionieren und auf den Hintergrund achten.

Ich mein das auch nicht böse, aber das ist für den Anfang schon etwas übertrieben. Und ganz wichtig gute Kamera ≠ gutes Bild.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2014)

Eine gute Kamera ist aber auch eine Vorraussetzung für gute Bilder (also im Vergleich mit Billig-Knipsen), außerdem lernt man mit einer Profi-Kamera schneller als mit einer Einsteiger-Cam, so zumindenst meine Meinung. Schaden tut es sicher nicht. 
Wenn er sie günstig geschossen hat, warum nicht?  

Und ich hätte die Fahrschule auf jeden Fall mit nem Ferrari gemacht, wenn ich das Geld hätte


----------



## Hideout (11. März 2014)

Es geht ja auch nicht um billig Knipsen, der Fotograf entscheidet ob das Bild von vorn bis hinten scharf sein soll oder nur ein kleiner Teil, wo der Fokus sitzt und wie hell oder dunkel es sein soll, die Kamera ist dabei nur das Werkzeug. Jede andere DSLR genügt auch zum lernen, und das bestimmt noch besser. Dann nimmt man wahrscheinlich eher mal ein Buch in die Hand und liest sich die Grundlagen oder auch erweiterten Tipps durch anstatt die "gute" Kamera die Bilder machen zu lassen. 

Ich will damit auch nicht sagen du machst schlechte Bilder, das wird schon noch wenn du dich damit beschäftigst! Aber verlass dich nicht darauf das eine tolle Kamera dir sensationelle Bilder ausspuckt.


----------



## Rat Six (11. März 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eine gute Kamera ist aber auch eine Vorraussetzung für gute Bilder (also im Vergleich mit Billig-Knipsen), außerdem lernt man mit einer Profi-Kamera schneller als mit einer Einsteiger-Cam, so zumindenst meine Meinung.


 Was verstehst du unter einer guten Kamera? Die billigste DSLR die man bekommt ist für den Anfang mehr als ausreichend, da sollte man dann schon genug mit den Grundlagen beschäftigt sein. Wo der Unterschied zwischen einer Canon 1er und einer Vierstelligen sein soll musst du mir erklären. Immer vom Standpunkt des Lernens aus gesehen. Die 1er bietet nichts was den Einstieg erleichtert, eher ist sie durch ihre unzähligen Personalisierungsoptionen schwieriger zu händeln. Man verliert sich da leichter in den Menüpunkten als bei den Kleinen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2014)

"Der Weg in das Ungewisse"

Langsam bauen sich die Nebelbänke in den tieferen Regionen des Harzvorlands auf, ein steiniger Weg führt vorbei an alten Bunkeranlagen aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg - hin in die relativ jungen Ausläufer von Salzgitter. Ein Kontrast von alt (Vordergrund) zu "neu" (Horizont), sowie warm (Sonnenuntergang) und kalt (heruntergekommene Straße).


---
Manchmal kann ich auch mehr als Sport und Konzerte ...


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

Eins der Bilder, die mich seit langem am Meisten "berühren" - Gratulation!


----------



## pixelflair (11. März 2014)

Einmal meine Version von nfsgame's Bild :p  (etwas tiefer gelegen)

und noch nen Nachtbild..


----------



## bruderbethor (11. März 2014)

@dome001
Also ich hätte auch nicht erwartet das hinter den Bildern eine derartig hochklassige Kamera mit einem solchen Objektiv steckt. Solla ber nicht heißen das die 5D MK III nicht
eine tolle Kamera für dich ist. Ganz im Gegenteil du hast eine der Besten DSLR´s am Markt mir einem sehr guten Universalobjektiv, welches dir viel Freiheiten lässt. Nun nutze sie!

Das eine ist die Kamera richtig zu bedienen: AV Sollte hier die "Waffe" der Wahl sein. Blende vorgeben: Mein Motto: Blende auf, denn du bist nicht im Studio und keine Will den 
Baum im Hintergrund sehen. Es soll ein farbiges Bokeh entstehen und das Motiv soll scharf sein, und nach Möglichkeit nur das Motiv. Ich würde mit 700mm auf Blende 2.8 gehen. 
Belichtungszeit min. 1/100s Iso erstmal egal, die MK III kann viel ab. Bilder Im RAW machen und als sRGB. --> Gedankenvermerk: Kalibrierter Monitor für EBV  Eine ordentliche 
Nachbearbeitung bei Portraits ist schon fast Pflicht. 

Nun zum Bildaufbau und der Komposition ... da hilft die Kamera nur wenig. Sei einfach probierfreudiger! Beispiel: Die Dame auf dem Rad über den lenker schauen lassen und vom Boden aus
Fotofrafiesen. Sich einfach mal hinlegen oder Personen anschneiden etc. MAch mal was was nicht nach einem Standartbild aussiht  Tob dich aus!

@RAT Six
Nur bedingt, denn gerade die Dreistelligen DSLR´s haben viele "Sinnlose" Menu´s [subjektive Meinung] eine 5D [nicht MK III] hat kein Portraimenu ... braucht sie auch nicht. Die Linie der 5D ist klar 
"wisse was du willst"  Man lernt mit ihr enorm viel und sehr schnell, denn man muss es


----------



## taks (11. März 2014)

Hier etwas vom Wochenende 
Ich liebe Feuer einfach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (12. März 2014)

Ja kann sein das die 5D MarkIII für mich noch ein wenig Übertrieben ist. Da ich sie Günstig bekommen habe war die Entscheidung natürlich sehr schnell gefallen, das hätte jeder von euch gemacht  

Die ganze Bilder sind im M Modus entstanden. Das nächste mall werde ich AV benutzen, man lernt ja aus seinen Fehlern.

Wünsche noch allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. März 2014)

Mal was vom Sonntag.


----------



## bruderbethor (12. März 2014)

@Günnie Kologe:
Sehr schönes Bild ! Großartig


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Günnie Kologe:
> Sehr schönes Bild ! Großartig



Danke

Auch ne hübsche.


----------



## bruderbethor (12. März 2014)

Zugegeben  Vom Typ her finde ich sie sogar noch hübscher, beim Bild spricht mich das erste aber mehr an ... Ich weiß nicht den kopf so in der Ecke zu schneiden ... nicht mein Fall. Aber insgesammt sind das wirklich sehr schöne Portraits 

Da lass ich mich doch glatt auch mal dazu hin reißen ein paar Portraits hier hoch zu laden ^^


----------



## Hideout (13. März 2014)

Bisschen was von der Zeche Consolidation aus Gelsenkirchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2014)

Gefallen mir. 1+4 haben vielleicht etwas zu viel Sättigung abbekommen, in 3 hätte ich das Dacht nicht angeschnitten und in 5 hätte ich den Fokus auf 2/3 Bildbreite gelegt, da dort nach deinem Bildaufbau das Auge zuerst hinwandert . Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache .


----------



## totovo (13. März 2014)

Panorama am Osthafen Berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Seifenblasen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback 
Bei #1 habe ich tatsächlich etwas mehr am Sättigungsregler gedreht, mir ging es vor allem um den Farbkontrast des roten Gerüsts zum blauen Himmel bei #4 ergab es sich so von der HDR Verarbeitung. Auf meinem Bildschirm sieht es aber noch OK aus.
Bei #3 habe ich mich auf das verfallene innere Konzentriert und kaum auf das Dach geachtet, da war ich mir nicht sicher ob Dach mit drauf oder ganz weg. Dann kam das dabei raus. 
Und mit der #5 hast du recht, etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe hätte hier wirklich nicht geschadet.

totovo: hast du die Seifenblasen extra für uns gemacht oder waren die schon da? 
Das Panorama ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2014)

@totovo:
#1 Panorama: gefällt mir richtig gut
#2 Seifenblasen: wäre es in der Situation noch möglich gewesen den Hintergrund undeutlicher zu kriegen? Mir ist der zu scharf.


----------



## BillDschirm (14. März 2014)

Ich habe auch noch ein Seifenblasenbild; die Farbgebung und die Kippung des Bildes muss man wohl mögen, damit es einem gefällt.


----------



## target2804 (14. März 2014)

Ich finds klasse. Verleiht dem Bild meiner Meinung nach mehr Atmosphäre!


----------



## BillDschirm (14. März 2014)

Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. März 2014)

Ich finde es auch genial


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2014)

Am Ende ist es immernoch Sport  !


----------



## Gast20190124 (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uni Bremen


----------



## totovo (16. März 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> totovo: hast du die Seifenblasen extra für uns gemacht oder waren die schon da?
> Das Panorama ist auch nicht schlecht!


 
Danke 

Ja, die Seifenblasen wurden von einem netten jungen Mann und ettlichen Schnüren produziert, sind also keine "geshopten" 




der_yappi schrieb:


> @totovo:
> #1 Panorama: gefällt mir richtig gut
> #2 Seifenblasen: wäre es in der Situation noch möglich gewesen den Hintergrund undeutlicher zu kriegen? Mir ist der zu scharf.



Danke 
Ja, wäre es, ich hätte einfach mal mit der Blende runtergehen sollen 
Mal gucken ob ich das in Photoshop noch hinbekomme... Das ist mir auf dem Kameradisplay nicht so aufgefallen!



So, noch eines aus Potsdamm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (16. März 2014)

So, vorerst das letzte Bild von mir; bevor nicht neue Aufnahmen entstanden sind und wirklich was vorzeigbares vorhanden ist. Es ist eher zufällig entstanden; das Licht stand gut und der Baum hat einen schönen Schatten geworfen - ich mag es sehr und es ist nur marginal bearbeitet. Für Kritik und Anregungen bin ich übrigens sehr empfänglich.


----------



## pixelflair (16. März 2014)

@totovo

leider sieht man ne Kante deutlich im Wasser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2014)

Fluuuugstunden...


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. März 2014)

Hamburg Speicherstadt, Maritimes Museum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2014)

Mehr auf Flickr oder Facebook


----------



## bruderbethor (18. März 2014)

@nichtraucher91:

Du hast ja wirklich eine größere Auswahl an Portraitbildern im flickr. Ich habe mal drüber geschaut und viele sind schön, aber alle habe ein sehr große Tiefenschärfe. Hast du schon einmal über ein expliziertes Portraitobjektiv nachgedacht? Oder gefällt dir das Freistellen der Motive gar nicht so sehr ? Mich lenkt leider der viel zu dominante Hintergrund, mit Ecken, Kanten, Bäumen, Tapete, andere Leute etc. immer viel zu sehr vom Motiv ab 

Vielleicht würde ein lichtstärkerer Festbrenner noch gefälligere Hintergründe erzielen 

Gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2014)

Danke erstmal
Ich nutze aktuell nur das 24-70L I. Vorher das 17-85, 3x50/1.8 und das 40/2.8 STM. Das 17-85 wurde durchs L ersetzt. Vom 50er bin ich jedes mal mega enttäuscht worden (Front und Backfokus). das 40er war nett, aber ansich nur zum filmen genutzt. 
Auf der Liste stehen noch das 70-200 (4 oder 2.8 ist noch unklar) das 85/1.8 und solch Leckerbissen wie ein 35L und 24L aber die müsste ich vorher testen können.


----------



## BillDschirm (18. März 2014)

Ich kann lichtstarke Festbrennweiten für Portraits auch nur empfehlen; ich bin zwar in anderen Gefilden (Systemkameras) heimisch, wüsste aber nicht, was ich ohne meine beiden FBW´s machen würde. Ich denke, bei den Spiegelreflexkameras wird es mindestens genauso tolle Objektive geben.


----------



## bruderbethor (18. März 2014)

Hmm... das 35L finde ich als Neuanschaffung irgendwie unattraktiv seit das 35mm 1.4 ART erschienen ist An deiner Stelle würde ich die 50mm am Kleinbild ignorieren und auf 35mm und 85mm setzten  (das ist subjektiv) Das 85mm 1.8 USM ist jedenfalls am Kleinbild eine sehr schönes Portraitobjektiv und auch wenn kein "L" drauf ist, ist es bestens für solche Sachen geeignet, gerade weil es Gebraucht (in sehr gutem Zustand) rund 300€ kostet . Echter USM und klasse schärfe bei Offenblende sind wirklich Anreize. Zur not muss man dann eben noch fix einen roten Gummi vorne drum machen 

Das 24-70 ist sicher ein klasse Zoom aber ich mag eben Lichtstärke, denn damit kann ich mehr in die Bildgestaltung eingreifen als mit dem schicksten Roten-Ring-Zomm. Aber wie gesagt alles subjektiv


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> :An deiner Stelle würde ich die 50mm am Kleinbild ignorieren und auf 35mm und 85mm setzten


 
Das sollte Gordon besser selber ausprobieren. Für mich persönlich wäre diese Kombi nämlich nichts. Ich bevorzuge KB-equivalent 50mm und 135mm - eventuell noch eine 28mm-FB und ich wäre zufrieden für reine Peoplefotografie ... Ob man nun 35/85 nimmt oder 50/100 (oder whatever) ist sehr von den fotografischen Gewohnheiten abhängig.


----------



## bruderbethor (18. März 2014)

Ja das muss er auch selber entscheiden ^^



bruderbethor schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich die 50mm am Kleinbild ignorieren und auf 35mm und 85mm setzten  (das ist subjektiv)



da hast du aber gemein zitiert ! dort steht ganz klar das es subjektiv ist  Ich habe mich gegen die 50mm entschieden, da es bei 85 mm bessere Objektive für das Gleiche Geld bei Canon gibt. Mag sein das es sich mit erscheinen des 50mm Sigma ART auch hier ändert, aber bis jetzt war ich recht enttäuscht von den 50ern ... Ich finde am Kleinbild sind die 85mm für Portraits schon sehr fein  Wäre auch eine Ergänzung zum 24-70 und keine Brennweiten Dopplung 

Gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2014)

Ich nutze allerdings einen APS-C 
Das 35 1.4 Art hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. und wie gesagt 35 und 24 müsste ich vorher testen. das 85/1.8 kenne ich bereits und bin von überzeugt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2014)

An APS-C sind 18-35/1.8 und 85/1.8 ein Dreamteam . Habe ich so an der 450D (mit der seit einiger Zeit alle Bilder die ich hier zeige entstanden sind - im April kommt dann ENDLICH der neue Body, hoffe nur, dass das 120-300 bis dahin wieder hier ist ).


Dazu ein Alibibild - DI-Thread und so ...


----------



## bruderbethor (18. März 2014)

@nichtraucher91:

Okay... hmm ... 85mm am Crop ... da war ich wohl zu unaufmerksam. Also sowohl das 85mm als auch das 35mm gehen sehr gut an meiner 40D aber nicht so exzelent wie an der 5er ... Portraitequivalent an einer APSC Kamera wäre dann vielleicht doch 50mm garnicht so schlecht  Steck das 85mm auf jeden Fall mal drauf. Innen wird es am APSC sehr schnell sehr lang 
Gruß


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. März 2014)

Hamburger U-Bahn (Überseequartier, Hafencity-Universität)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (22. März 2014)

Habe jetzt lange überlegt aber ich glaube mein Bild kann auch hier rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt lange überlegt aber ich glaube mein Bild kann auch hier rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, kann es  .


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2014)

Finde auch, dass es gut passt. 

Letzte Woche war ich zusammen mit Schienenbruch in HH unterwegs, werde die nächsten Tage noch ein wenig hier reinstellen.

Chilehaus mit Innenhof. Leider war beim Nachtbild vom Innenhof das 24mm meine kürzeste Brennweite. Daher auf dem Boden liegend, freihand mit ISO2000. Der Händler, den wir am nächsten Tag anfuhren, hatte zufällig ein gebrauchtes 16-35mm F/4 VR auf Lager, welches auch gleich am Innenhof bei Tag ausprobiert wurde (leider nicht genau genug ausgerichtet).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fleetschlösschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (23. März 2014)

Hast du das zweite am PC begradigt?
Mein Tamron 17-50 macht bei 24mm erheblich mehr Verzerrungen (Okay, ist ein Zoom, aber trotzdem...).
24mm ohne irgendwelche Krümmungen am Rand :o

Gefällt mir jedenfalls ganz gut!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hast du das zweite am PC begradigt?
> Mein Tamron 17-50 macht bei 24mm erheblich mehr Verzerrungen (Okay, ist ein Zoom, aber trotzdem...).
> 24mm ohne irgendwelche Krümmungen am Rand :o
> 
> Gefällt mir jedenfalls ganz gut!


 
Ist doch nur ein Klick in Lightroom


----------



## ebastler (23. März 2014)

Deshalb interessiert mich trotzdem, ob ers machen musste, oder ob sein Objektiv so genial verzerrungsarm ist...^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2014)

Bei einem Objektiv für fast 2000,- Euro, sollte man aber auch erwarten können, dass es fast keine Verzeichnungen gibt. Die Verzeichnung bei dem Glas ist wirklich minimal und das kleine bischen, was doch vorhanden ist, begradigt die automatische Verzeichniskorektur. 
Das beim anderen Hofbild verwendete 16-35, verzeichnet da schon deutlich stärker. Die Kurven sind im Bild deutlich zu erkennen.
Ich habe auch ein Tamron 17-50. Ich habe nicht sonderlich drauf geachtet, aber starke Verzeichnungen, schon bei 24mm, sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

@Bioschnitzel: Ich arbeite grundsätzlich nur mit Capture NX2 


Hamburg von oben (Hamburger Michel). Die ersten beiden wurden mit Verlaufsfilter gemacht (Cokin Z). Die sollte ich häufiger nutzen.  Einige Nachtbilder kommen später. Die sind noch nicht fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (23. März 2014)

Cool dass du den Beluga erwischt hast 

Ich kann mein Haus sehen


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2014)

Auf Bild #5 haste sogar nen Beluga erwischt 

Hab mal meine Bilder von HH aus 2008 durchgekuckt... 
Im Vergleich zu dir sind die, gelinde gesagt, Müll.
Zumindest die Skyline oder Architektutaufnahmen - Hagenbecks und Miniaturwunderland sind einige gute raus gekommen


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2014)

@der_yappi: Danke!  2008 waren meine Bilder aber auch noch echter Müll. In 2 Jahren werde ich das vermutlich auch von meinen heutigen sagen. Man versucht halt, dazu zu lernen. 
Den Beluga wollte ich irgendwann auch noch mal richtig vor die Linse bekommen.

Noch einmal vom Michel. Die letzten sind freihand bei ISO 2000, daher sehr knapp belichtet und etwas am rauschen. Ich hatte aber einfach keinen Nerv drauf, das Stativbein jedesmal so durch die Gitterstäbe zu fummeln, dass keine Stäbe vor der Optik sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. März 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## EvilMonk (24. März 2014)

wow Schrauberopi, das sieht verdammt geil aus! Um welche Uhrzeit hast du die Bilder denn ca. gemacht und wielange belichtet?


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

Klasse Bild Günnie


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. März 2014)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> wow Schrauberopi, das sieht verdammt geil aus! Um welche Uhrzeit hast du die Bilder denn ca. gemacht und wielange belichtet?



Steht alles in den Exifs.



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Klasse Bild Günnie


 
Danke


----------



## BillDschirm (24. März 2014)

Die Adresse der rothaarigen Schönheit hätte ich gerne. :p Wirklich schönes Bild, zumal es nicht kapuut bearbeitet wurde und genau darauf lege ich persönlich viel Wert.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. März 2014)

Noch ein wenig von meinen Touren mit Schienenbruch:

Die Köhlbrandbrücke am Tag,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei Nacht in einer kurzen Regenpause. Auf dem letzten Bild sind schon die Tropfen auf der Linse zu sehen. Da muss ich bei besserem Wetter noch einmal hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch einmal Farbenspiele vom U-Bahnhof



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und eine Haustür.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. März 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Die Adresse der rothaarigen Schönheit hätte ich gerne. :p Wirklich schönes Bild, zumal es nicht kapuut bearbeitet wurde und genau darauf lege ich persönlich viel Wert.



schon vergeben und wenn dann bin ja wohl ich der nächste


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2014)

Meeep


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. März 2014)

vom Sonntag noch was


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Meeep


 
Versuch mal mit nem Reflektor zu arbeiten und die Schatten im Gesicht aufzuhellen.

Edit: Und der Fokus liegt auch zwei bis drei "Planken" hinter dem Model - erkennbar auf dem Boden .


----------



## BillDschirm (27. März 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> vom Sonntag noch was



Das ist nicht in Ordnung. ^^ Das erste Bild ist echt super, trotz oder wegen der schwierigen Lichtbedingungen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> vom Sonntag noch was


 
Günnie, einfach nur Hammer! 

Klasse Bilder, mehr davon


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. März 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Günnie, einfach nur Hammer!
> 
> Klasse Bilder, mehr davon



In zwei Wochen ist wieder ein Shooting geplant.

Das am Sonntag war das Kennenlern-Shooting.


Eins hab ich noch derweil


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. März 2014)

... Mit meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## Günnie Kologe (28. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Und der Fokus liegt auch zwei bis drei "Planken" hinter dem Model - erkennbar auf dem Boden .


 
Nagel dich mit dem Fokus nicht so fest. Die Bretter hinter ihr stehen nur etwas weiter hoch. Am rechten Bildrand das Holz, welches auf gleicher Ebene liegt ist meiner Meinung nach scharf. Ebenso die Lichtkante an ihrem Bein und ihr Kleid.

Mir persönlich fehlt aber irgendwie was. Entweder das Bild lebt vom Mädel oder vom Bildaufbau. Der Aufbau ist hier jetzt recht gleichmäßig verteilt, oben, unten, links und rechts immer der gleiche Abstand zum Bildrand.

Sowas mach ich lieber nur wenn das Mädel dann genug Ausdruck bringen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2014)

*huch*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2014)

Ist das kopf-puck oder betet er nur, das das ding nicht durch das gitter vor seinem gesicht geht?


----------



## dome001 (30. März 2014)

Den Klaren Himmel ausgenutzt. 

Wie findet Ihr das


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist das kopf-puck oder betet er nur, das das ding nicht durch das gitter vor seinem gesicht geht?


 
Maske meets Puck . Durch das Gitter gehen die Scheiben zum Glück nicht. Sonst gäbe es mehr Kopfschmerzen in diesem Sport  .


----------



## Bagui (30. März 2014)

@Dome
Ist der Feldberg oder? Nicht schlecht die Aufnahme wobei ich glaub ich auf die Krümmung verzichtet hätte


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2014)

Bagui schrieb:


> @Dome
> Ist der Feldberg oder? Nicht schlecht die Aufnahme wobei ich glaub ich auf die Krümmung verzichtet hätte


 
Geht bei nem Fisheye (EF15/2.8) ohne krassen Zuschnitt durch Entzerren schlecht...


----------



## dome001 (30. März 2014)

Ja das ist auf dem Feldberg. 

ich finde das die Krümmung bei dem Bild passt, aber Geschmäcker sind ja immer anders 

Das Bild ist auch von gestern


----------



## bruderbethor (30. März 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> vom Sonntag noch was


 
das zweite ist wirklich sehr schön, der Schnitt und das fronatle Motiv sind hier wirklich klasse Ein echt tolles Portrait 

Noch ein bissel Lightroomspielerei von mir


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. März 2014)

mal fix was von heute


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. März 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## BillDschirm (1. April 2014)

Tolles Motiv; mir persönlich wären die Bilder überbelichtet, bin aber generell ein Freund der Kontraste.


----------



## bruderbethor (1. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Tolles Motiv; mir persönlich wären die Bilder überbelichtet, bin aber generell ein Freund der Kontraste.



Also ich finde es bei dem Motiv absolut passend und sehr "zart" "weiblich". Gerade bei der Transparenz das Oberteils pass das "helle" Licht wirklich schön ins Gesamtbild


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Tolles Motiv; mir persönlich wären die Bilder überbelichtet, bin aber generell ein Freund der Kontraste.


 
Ich hoffe du meinst subjektiv zu hell


----------



## BillDschirm (1. April 2014)

Klar, sagte ja "mir persönlich". Ist aber ja ohnehin Geschmackssache - die Aufnahmen/Motive sind aber, wie gesagt, super.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2014)

Mit schönen, jungen Frauen kann ich leider nicht dienen. Dafür gibts alte Häuser und neuen Protzbau aus HH. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (2. April 2014)

Kurzer spontaner Schnappschuss vom Wochenende - nichts besonderes, mag es aber irgendwie.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. April 2014)

Mal drei Bilder, die ich heute in meiner Wohnung gemacht habe. Finde ich persönlich irgendwie gelungen und ich hoffe, ich werde hier nicht gleich gesteinigt! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. April 2014)

Schönes Wetter derzeit


----------



## fnord23 (4. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen!

Gestern Nacht retour aus dem Urlaub... kleiner Vorgeschmack aus der ersten Sichtung der "Mitbringsel" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2014)

Jetzt gibts haue...


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Mit schönen, jungen Frauen kann ich leider nicht dienen. Dafür gibts alte Häuser und neuen Protzbau aus HH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW das sind ja echt Klasse Bilder. Das dritte ergo das Letzte ist mein Favourit.


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. April 2014)

Danke, ich müsste nur noch die Kräne wegstempeln (beim mittleren Bild habe ich es gemacht) und mir den Weißabgleich noch einmal vornehmen. Hatte den Abend aber keine Lust mehr, noch lange an den Bildern "rumzuschrauben".


----------



## BillDschirm (6. April 2014)

Gestern durch eine alte Eisenbahnanlage gelaufen und 2 Bilder zur Dokumentation im Anhang; es wird nicht der letzte Besuch gewesen sein.


----------



## SanjiWhite (6. April 2014)

Und hier die Bilder die nicht so viel mit Natur zu tun haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2014)

"Ich hab dich, ich hab dich..."


----------



## bruderbethor (6. April 2014)

Ich hab auch mal noch eins, da ja die Obstblüten so langsam in voller Pracht stehen 

Eos 5D / EF 85 1.8 @ 2.8 / 1/800s / ISO100


----------



## Ratty0815 (9. April 2014)

So ich habe mich die letzten Tage mal auf Parkdeck begeben und ein paar Momente mit der neuen Familienkutsche eingefangen...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. April 2014)

Vom Sonntag.

Bis auf Farbanpassung/Kontrast Out of Cam


Hier gibst die Tage mehr von ihr  

http://500px.com/leave_a_scar


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. April 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Vignette ist mir etwas zu heftig. Ich würde sie lassen aber etwas weniger.


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. April 2014)

Es wurde keine zugefügt. Liegt am ND 3.0 als Schraubfilter und am 0.9h Verlauff. als Steckfilter. Es ist etwas doll, aber nicht künstlich zugefügt


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2014)

Freude und Verzweiflung liegen manchmal sehr dicht beieinander...


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

Nabend, 

nun hier einige neue Bilder von mir.....

Nikon D610
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm 1:2,8G

12.04.2014


----------



## target2804 (12. April 2014)

Jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber den Bildern fehlt irgendwie immer irgendwas. 
Aus dem 6. Bild hätte man mMn was richtig tolles machen können. Perspektive fand ich generell schon mal gut. Evt aber mal einen ND-Filter draufschrauben, um die ganzen Leute zu verwischen und dem ganzen irgendwie das gewisse etwas zu geben.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber den Bildern fehlt irgendwie immer irgendwas.
> Aus dem 6. Bild hätte man mMn was richtig tolles machen können. Perspektive fand ich generell schon mal gut. Evt aber mal einen ND-Filter draufschrauben, um die ganzen Leute zu verwischen und dem ganzen irgendwie das gewisse etwas zu geben.


 
Ok und was hätte man deiner Meinung nach aus dem Bild 6 noch machen?


----------



## Rat Six (12. April 2014)

Hat er doch geschrieben...


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Ich weiß echt nicht was da noch fehlt. -.-


----------



## Rat Six (13. April 2014)

Was willst du hören? Die Perspektive ist ok, aber ansonsten ist das Bild komplett langweilig. Es ist einfach ein 08/15 Schnappschuss. Probier doch mal längere Verschlusszeiten, damit zumindest ein wenig Dynamik ins Bild kommt. Dabei hilft dir der erwähnte ND-Filter oder die Blende schließen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

Ich nehme mir jetzt einfach mal die 757-500 raus: Anscheinend ist die in Bewegung der Position nach. Problem ist nur, dass hinten mehr Platz als vorne ist. Das menschliche Auge verfolgt ein ihm bekanntes Objekt instinktiv in Bewegungsrichtung - auch wenn es ein stehendes Bild ist. Da ist dieser Schnitt wie du ihn da vollzogen hast höchst suboptimal gewählt. Eventuell könntest du da auch mit der Belichtungszeit runtergehen (Blende schließen, Graufilter) und mitziehen. Einen IS/VR hast du ja jetzt glaube ich.
Bei DSC_0486 hast du beispielsweise auch noch technische Fehler drin. Die Belichtungsmessung misst auf einen Grauwert, was dazuführt, dass der ICE halt nicht grau ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft dir hier schon gepredigt wurde, dass du doch besser nach rechts belichten solltest bei sowas (ETTR!). die 0523 hingegen ist wieder dezent unterbelichtet. Wenn du Angst hast, dass dir der Himmel ausfrisst, dann solltest du dich mal mit der RAW-Datenverarbeitung beschäftigen und dir die Funktion der Gradationskurve zu Gemüte führen. Dann stimmt es wenigstens technisch und man kann sich Gedanken über die Komposition machen .


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. April 2014)

@Zeus: Ich schließe mich nfsgame an. Allgemein solltest du dich etwas mit solchen Dingen, wie Bildaufbau auseinandersetzen. Deine Bilder wirken so, als würdest du einfach nur die Kamera irgendwo reinhalten, ohne dass du dir weitere Gedanken zum Foto machst. Nur stumpf auf den Auslöser drücken nach dem Motto, Hauptsache das Motiv ist drauf, ist meist etwas zu wenig.

Lea im Baum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. April 2014)

Hmm, unsere Lea sieht aber anders aus. *duckundweg*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. April 2014)

Kind hab ich auch


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. April 2014)

@Günnie: 

@FlyKilla: Deine kann aber kein Memory 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

Gerade mal im Archiv gestöbert (Mai 2012) und jetzt mache ich mal den Zeus . Damit es nicht heißt, ich würde nur über seine Flieger meckern ... Leicht mitgezogen.


----------



## Rat Six (13. April 2014)

Hier sieht man schön was wir bei Zeus immer kritisieren. In diesem Bild ist Dynamik, sprich Bewegung, vorhanden. Die Propeller sind nicht eingefroren, durch den Mitzieher entsteht eine leichte Unschärfe im Hintergrund und in der Bewegungsrichtung des Fliegers ist noch Platz.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Ja sieht es jeder wohl anscheinend anders tortz zweideutigkeit!

Aber egal.


----------



## floppyexe (13. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir jetzt einfach mal die 757-500 raus:


Einfach mal mit Flugzeugen beschäftigen dann wirst du erkennen das es keine 757-500 gibt.
Ansonsten Klasse Bild


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

Sollte ne 300 werden, pardon.

Alibibild gibts noch dazu...


----------



## floppyexe (13. April 2014)

Gibts auch nicht.
Alibibild ist Daumen hoch.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. April 2014)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Gibts auch nicht.
> Alibibild ist Daumen hoch.


 
Steht aber dran.


----------



## EvilMonk (13. April 2014)

*Hust* Boeing 757


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

Dran steht 757-300, genau. Danke Günnie... Wenn mans genau nimmt isses laut Register ne 757-330 und ist seit 20.05.1999 bei Condor in Betrieb...


----------



## floppyexe (14. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dran steht 757-300, genau.


Ich weiß. Seit 28.05.2004

btt sorry for outpost


----------



## pixelflair (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ihr euch an flugzeugen totdiskutiert


----------



## FlyKilla (14. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @FlyKilla: Deine kann aber kein Memory


Aber auf Bäume kann sie auch klettern. Leider habe ich davon kein Beweisfoto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2014)

*5zeichen*


----------



## BillDschirm (15. April 2014)

Eine Katze habe ich auch mal festgehalten; diese eignen sich eigentlich immer gut, um Fotos zu machen:


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

@nichtraucher:
Schönes Model - schönes Bild


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2014)

Meine Cousine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2014)

Das Lächeln sieht irgendwie gequält aus, schade .


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

Die Kleine ist noch jung. Wenn er solche Shootings öfters mit ihr macht taut die noch auf und es wird (noch) besser 

Da sieht man aber auch wieder, dass man keine 3k€ Ausrüstung / das Inventar eines ganzen Fotoladens braucht um gute Bilder zu machen


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da sieht man aber auch wieder, dass man keine 3k€ Ausrüstung / das Inventar eines ganzen Fotoladens braucht um gute Bilder zu machen


 
/sign

An anderer Stelle sieht man, dass gutes Equipment alleine keine guten Bilder macht ... Nix gegen Bioschnitzel - damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## totovo (18. April 2014)

Heute noch mal die K-5 ausgeführt, bevor dann morgen hoffentlich die K-3 ankommt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fnord23 (19. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nix gegen Bioschnitzel - damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.



Wir wissen, wen Du meinst. 

@toto... Nice. Könnte fast hier im Ahrtal sein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. April 2014)

@ Nfsgame 

Ja leider sieht es bei ihr bisschen komisch aus mit dem Lächeln, vor allem seitdem sie eine Spange hat (sieht man bei ihr deutlich beim Lächeln). Sie ist noch jung und schüchtern, hat immer weg geschaut wenn sie richtig grinsen musste 
Naja sie wollte ein paar Bilder haben  


Zum Thema Ausrüstung, also eine 650D mit dem Canon 100mm Makro f2.8 ist zumindest für meine Verhältnisse auch nicht günstig. Aber ich verstehe euch schon. 

Wobei ich eigentlich das Objektiv für Makros gekauft habe, aber nun ersetzt es meine 1.8er 50mm Portrait Scherbe, der Autofokus ist einfach schrecklich bei dem Teil. Deswegen habe ich auch noch nicht viel Erfahrung von Portrait-Fotografie, da bin ich blutiger Anfänger. 

@totovo 

Sehr schön bei euch, ich beneide alle die nicht im Flachland Leben wie ich :o
Von solchen Fotos kann ich daher leider nicht nur träumen :/


----------



## BillDschirm (20. April 2014)

Gestern war ich Bauhaus Dessau, ein schöner Spielplatz für Fotografen:


----------



## pixelflair (20. April 2014)

Immer alles schön im Blick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2014)

Zwei von heute Nachmittag/Abend


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2014)

Erst brät man, dann wird man geduscht und später holt man sich den ultimativen Sonnenbrand  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jungs in braun sieht man übrigens ab August im DFB-Pokal .


----------



## BillDschirm (21. April 2014)

Tolle Fotos, also aus technischer/künstlerischer Sicht. Würde selber aber nie auf die Idee kommen, Sportfotografie zu betreiben. :p


----------



## pixelflair (21. April 2014)

du glausbt nich wie geil sportfotografie sein kann  wenn man mal ein "anderen" Blick wagt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, also aus technischer/künstlerischer Sicht. Würde selber aber nie auf die Idee kommen, Sportfotografie zu betreiben. :p


 
Danke. Warum aber nicht bei dir  ?

Alibibild (Abpfiff)


----------



## BillDschirm (21. April 2014)

Ist einfach nicht so meine Sache - Menschenmengen, grölende Leute. Sicher kann die Stimmung unglaublich dicht sein und das Gefühl und die Emotionalität der Masse und diese auch noch auf Fotos festzuhalten... das überlasse ich aber lieber anderen Leuten; zumal die dazu auch die bessere Ausrüstung haben. 

Anbei eines der Glasfenster der Meisterhäuser in Dessau; wer sich für Architektur interessiert, muss diese unbedingt mal besichtigen:

Meisterhäuser Dessau


----------



## pixelflair (21. April 2014)

die bessere ausrüstung *hust* ich sage jetzt mal besser nicht mit was die oberen bilder entstanden sind heute :p

Alibibild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, also aus technischer/künstlerischer Sicht. Würde selber aber nie auf die Idee kommen, Sportfotografie zu betreiben. :p




Grundsätzlich würde ich das nicht ausschließen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen im Mountainbikebereich zu fotografieren. Fussball und Eishockey reizen mich wiederum so gar nicht. Das liegt sicher auch an den sportlichen Interessen. Selber versucht hab ich es bis jetzt nur beim Fussball mit dem Resultat, dass ich mich fehl am Platz fühlte



pixelflair schrieb:


> die bessere ausrüstung *hust* ich sage jetzt mal besser nicht mit was die oberen bilder entstanden sind heute :p



die da wäre?


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2014)

50D + 85mm 1.8   bin aktuell sehr minimalistisch unterwegs....


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2014)

Und das 85er war nichtmal deins...... *hust*


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und das 85er war nichtmal deins...... *hust*


 

 sonst hätteste kein neues Profilbild :p

Alibibild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. April 2014)

Hey miteinander, 
habe heute mit meinen kleinen Mann mal gezündelt!
Er durfte die Kerzen sowohl anzünden als auch auspusten!
Die Farben sind durch verschieden Farbiges Transparentpapier vorm Blitz entstanden.

So Long...


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Schaut echt cool aus! Relativ wenig Aufwand und so tolle Ergebnisse, echt beeindruckend!

Ich hab heut mal wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht, mangels Rechner konnte ich sie nur am Handy anschauen und hochladen, daher weiß ich nicht wirklich, was sie taugen...

Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Location anschauen, aber wegen der ganzen Leute konnte ich am helllichten Tag nicht reinspazieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich unbedingt so bald wie möglich nachholen, die alte Halle sieht einfach cool aus.
Ich will da unbedingt rein.

Naja, hier die Fotos. Das erste kippt nach Links, ich musste es im Live View aufnehmen, während ich die Kamera durch die Gitterstäbe eines Eisentors gehalten hab. Sobald ich wieder an einem Rechner sitze, korrigiere ich es...

Am Handy wirken die Bilder alle super, ich hoff, das tun sie auch bei größerer Ansicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (23. April 2014)

Das zweite Bild, also das Gebäude hochkant fotografiert, finde ich gut. Der Rest nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Ah, das, was ich als das erste bezeichnet hab. Schade, dass es nach links kippt.
Das erste ganz oben steht nur als Foto der Location da, fotografische Ambitionen hatte ich bei dem keine. Ich mag Detailaufnahmen immer recht gern, mein Liebling ist der Wasserhahn.


----------



## target2804 (23. April 2014)

Wieso? Es ist ein Wasserhahn. Da ist jetzt nichts was mich irgendwie berührt oder anspricht.
Ich geb dir ein überzogenes nicut böse gemeintes Beispiel:


Fernbedienung, iPhone Kamera!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. April 2014)

Bilder 

EDIT:

http://500px.com/photo/68310795/-was-ist-es-was-bleibt-by-leave_a_scar

hier gibts auch noch eins zu gucken


----------



## Ratty0815 (29. April 2014)

So auch hier tut sich wieder was.

Nach dem Rauch haben der kleine Mann und ich mal einen Richtig teuren Lautsprecher gequält!
Ganze 10,- habe ich für einen USB Lautsprecher ausgegeben.
Dachte auch Anfangs nicht das das klappt.
Haben aber dann einfach verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten und Frequenzen gespielt und dabei dieses Ergebniss erhalten!
Auch hierbei kam nur ein Blitz ins Spiel und eine Belichtungszeit von 1/200 bei Blende 8, das ganze bei ISO 100

Und die Tage kommt dann nochmal eine Kleinigkeit in Kooperation mit meinen kleinen Mann


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

Maisstärke in Wasser nicht ausprobiert   ? (Mal sehen wer drauf kommt...)


----------



## totovo (29. April 2014)

nicht Newtonsche flüssigkeit


----------



## Ratty0815 (29. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Maisstärke in Wasser nicht ausprobiert   ? (Mal sehen wer drauf kommt...)



Nee ich komme nicht darauf...
Unsere Flüssigkeiten wurden mit Mehlstärke vorgekocht und dann mit Acrylfarben eingefärbt.


----------



## taks (29. April 2014)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Nee ich komme nicht darauf...
> Unsere Flüssigkeiten wurden mit Mehlstärke vorgekocht und dann mit Acrylfarben eingefärbt.


 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eirb1ybbtX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mit Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. April 2014)

Mischmasch


----------



## mayo (29. April 2014)

1+2 sind super. Schöne Stimmung / Körnung. Erinnert an die analogen 90´er


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. April 2014)

@Günnie: wieder mal eine tolle Arbeit 

Die Blume (Hibiskus?) hat mich gestern schon von weitem angeleuchtet. -  Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art Offenblende
Die Kiddis in der Nachbarschaft haben sich alle lieb.   (Schnappschuss vom Balkon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (1. Mai 2014)

Wieder was von mir


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2014)

Hätte nochmal ne Blende oder ~+40 in den dunklen Mitteltönen gebrauchen können ne ... ISO2500 statt ISO10000 und somit 1/500 statt 1/2000 hätten es genauso getan, vllt auch 1/320 und ISO1600... 

Edit: Mal ein Beispiel wie _ich_ es machen würde .


----------



## dome001 (1. Mai 2014)

Das mit der ISO habe ich mir auch schon gedacht aber leider hat sich da ständig die Lichthelligkeit geändert.
Die band benutzt immer die Ganz bühne und springt auch ständig von A nach B.

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Infos und Tipps


----------



## christian.pitt (1. Mai 2014)

ich finde, da passt das orginale besser, vorallem mit diesem motiv 
(das stimmt schon, eventuell ein klein wenig kontrast rausnehmen, und die tiefen hochziehen, aber ich finde das würde schon so ziemlich passen )


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> So auch hier tut sich wieder was.
> 
> Nach dem Rauch haben der kleine Mann und ich mal einen Richtig teuren Lautsprecher gequält!
> Ganze 10,- habe ich für einen USB Lautsprecher ausgegeben.
> ...



Absolut geil.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Mai 2014)

Mal noch was neues lad ich aber nicht hier hoch 

Klick

Und nochmal Klick

Edit:
Und damit der Post hier noch nen Bildchen bekommt, noch was angehängt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2014)

Von vorhin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MessmakerOC (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab diesen Thread durch die News auf Facebook entdeckt und hab mir gedacht, dass ich ein passendes Bild hätte.
Kamera ist eine Nikon Coolpix P510. Fotografiert natürlich mit manuellen Einstellungen, welche genau weiß ich nicht mehr 
Das Bild is von 2012.
Ich find die zwei Bilder von SanjiWhite richtig toll und würde eins gerne als Wallpaper benutzen aber die Auflösung ist zu niedrig


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2014)

schönes Foto!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2014)

Ich mach mal ein bisschen Feuer, ist ja echt verdammt kalt geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Mai 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, wer der Herr auf meinem Profilbild ist (vom überwiegend jüngeren Publikum hier, dürften viele ihn nicht kennen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extra etwas größer eingestellt, wer mag, kann ja mal einige seiner Gedichte lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hand meiner Freundin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eichelhäher als 100% Crop. Leider kam ich mit dem 70-200 an FX nicht näher ran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnnDR0BLr0I


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzJtPbd8FFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Mai 2014)

schönen Sonntag noch so und guten Start in die neue Woche 

btw falls jemand möchte  

Instagram

Leave a Scar


----------



## Hideout (4. Mai 2014)

Ich war das erste mal beim Football und es sind meine ersten Sport Aufnahmen. Alles mit der K-30 und dem DA L 50-200, daher musste ich teilweise noch recht viel croppen. Aber das Spiel zu sehen und das fotografieren hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Die Gelsenkirchen Devils spielen gegen die Recklinghausen Chargers und gewinnen 22:6.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

Das Mädel sieht richtig schnuckelig aus. Nur die Piercings sind nicht so...
Ohne würde sie NOCH besser aussehen.
Aber das ist mal wieder pers. Geschmack.

Ich glaub zu den handwerklichen Qualis vom Günnie muss ich nichts mehr sagen


----------



## ebastler (4. Mai 2014)

Yappi klaut meine Gedanken 

@Hideout: Das Erste finde ich zu statisch, die anderen finde ich ausnahmslos super.
Gut eingefangene Action, alles wirkt Dynamisch und voller Spannung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das Mädel sieht richtig schnuckelig aus. Nur die Piercings sind nicht so...
> Ohne würde sie NOCH besser aussehen.
> Aber das ist mal wieder pers. Geschmack.
> 
> Ich glaub zu den handwerklichen Qualis vom Günnie muss ich nichts mehr sagen



Ja Piercings sind immer Geschmackssache. Persönlich ist es auch nicht so meins aber ich nehm die Leute so wie sie sind. Gehört dann halt irgendwo zu ihnen dazu


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

Am Freitag war wieder Music Contest.
Mal die Kombi aus Sigma 17-70C und Nikkor 70-200 F4 bei AI versucht.
Bei ISO max. 1600 - da merkt man das Alter der D90-Technik - rauscht gut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist nicht ganz scharf (ich weiß) aber die Stimmung find ich gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (4. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das Mädel sieht richtig schnuckelig aus. Nur die Piercings sind nicht so... Ohne würde sie NOCH besser aussehen. Aber das ist mal wieder pers. Geschmack.  Ich glaub zu den handwerklichen Qualis vom Günnie muss ich nichts mehr sagen



Bilder wie du sagtest erste sahne 
Und die nette Dame mit den Piercings würde ich sofort Daten  soll heißen, mir gefallen sie richtig gut


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2014)

So schlimm finde ich das Rauschen gar nicht . 

Hier mal zwei mit der 40D @ISO1600 (f1.8, 1/125, 18mm) vom 1. Mai... Eben die Mail bekommen, dass die 7D repariert ist und zur Abholung bereit steht  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



f1.8, 1/320, 35mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (5. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das Erste finde ich zu statisch, die anderen finde ich ausnahmslos super.
> Gut eingefangene Action, alles wirkt Dynamisch und voller Spannung.


Vielen dank 
Das erste sollte eher die Spannung (zwischen den Teams) vor dem Spiel zeigen. Früher oder später komme ich um ein längeres Tele aber nicht herum, werde jetzt wohl öfters beim Football anzutreffen sein.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Hab auch ziemlich durchgesiebt

Pro Band (insgesamt 5) hab ich ~250 - 300 Bilder gemacht.
Die ersten zwei hab ich schon weitergegeben.
Da warens so zwischen 25 und 30 Stück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2014)

Bild 3 find ich klasse.  Gäbe bestimmt ein tolles wallpaper ab.


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2014)

So, hab mal mein neues Mainboard abgelichtet. 
Der Rest der Bilder war nicht so scharf, muss noch ein bisschen scharfstellen üben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder was vom letzten Freitag

Dieses mal die Band _"UltraSchall"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das die Bilderversionen sind die ich der Band zur Verfügung gestellt habe ist mein Tag da halt noch drin.
Hatte keinen Bock nochmals extra zu bearbeiten (habe nur die getaggten durch PS gejagt)


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Absolut geil.


 
Freut mich das es hier soviel Anklang gibt. Danke erstmal dafür.

Habe ja schon geschildert das es die Tage was neues von mir und meinem Coob-Partner gibt. 
Nach den Rauchbilder und dem Splashbildern durfte mein kleiner Mann mal die Spielzeugkiste durchwühlen und seine "größeren" Autos raussuchen.
Diese haben wir dann versucht in Bewegung, also beim Fahren, einzufangen.
Natürlich als sogenannte Mitzieher.
Die schwierigkeit mag der ein oder andere sich schon denken, dennoch versuche ich mich mal kurz dazu zu äussern.
Durch die immense Größe der zu Fotografierenden Autos war es vom Technischen Equipment her schon nicht Leicht für den Servo den Fokuspunkt auch wirklich beizubehalten.
Des weiteren konnte ich mich nicht darauf verlassen das die Fahrzeuge auch wirklich in ihrer Spur bleiben, da diese ja von Kinderhänden angeschubst bzw. geführt worden sind.
Daher habe ich bewusst auch kein Stativ eingesetzt bzw. machte es mir einfach keinen Sinn da eine Vorhersage wolang die Fahrzeuge fahren einfach unmöglich ist.

Aber das wichtigste haben wir wiedermal dabei gelernt haben! 
Wir hatten SPASS und davon reichlich...

Aber auch dieses Fotoaktion verging nicht ohne Blessuren!!!

Sein RC-Fahrzeug (Höchstgeschwindigkeit 30km/h!!!) hat den ein oder anderen Sprung vom Bordstein leider nicht überlebt!
Man muss aber dazu sagen das genau dieses Fahrzeug schon mehrere Reparaturen hinter sich hatte.
Aber so bleibt zumindest noch eine kleine Erinnerung.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, hat das Fahrzeug gut ein Dreiviertel Jahr bei einem 8 Jährigen überlebt.

So wieder viel Spass beim betrachten unserer kleinen Fotokunst.
So Long...


Edit:
Kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Maisstärke!!!



nfsgame schrieb:


> Maisstärke in Wasser nicht ausprobiert   ? (Mal sehen wer drauf kommt...)


&


totovo schrieb:


> nicht Newtonsche flüssigkeit


 
Ein versuch konnten wir uns nicht Entziehen.
Doch dafür muss erstmal ein größerer Lautsprecher mit mehr Kraft her.
Den der kleine USB Lautsprecher schaffte es kaum die "nicht Newtonsche Flüssigkeit" in schwinung zu versetzten.

Aber auch da wird die nächste Zeit sich nochmal damit befasst.

So Long...


----------



## der_yappi (10. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (10. Mai 2014)

Diesmal war ich in Essen bei den Assindia Cardinals, leider ziemlich weit weg vom geschehen aber ein paar Bilder sind trotzdem bei rum gekommen.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Mai 2014)

Auch noch den Basser dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nass....  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Mai 2014)

Heute mal in einer unseren zahllosen Kirchen rumgegrauchelt; im Dom gab es Rüffel, da ich keine Fotoerlaubnis erstanden habe.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quer beet


----------



## der_yappi (11. Mai 2014)

Und auch noch der zweite Gitarrero von UltraSchall...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Mai 2014)

Das dritte Bild gefällt mit sehr gut; nur taugt mir nicht, dass die dunklen Bereiche nicht komplett dunkel sind, sondern eher gräulich.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Mai 2014)

Mal ein bisschen S/W

QUOTA - die Gewinner vom letzten Jahr durften dieses Jahr auch noch mal ran.
Während der Juryberatung / Stimmauszählung haben sie die Pause verkürzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (14. Mai 2014)

Nach vielen Sortieren meiner Mitschriften für meine Prüfung, kam dieses Bild zustande


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2014)

Das 18-35 ist bei Offenblende auch an der 7D ganz nett...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und noch was sportliches dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2014)

weiter mit S/W...

_Smile For A Bullet_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Mai 2014)

Kann es leider nicht hier hochladen. Aber ist zu schön um es nicht zu zeigen 

Klick


----------



## pixelflair (21. Mai 2014)

Quer beet.. oder bett?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2014)

Kneipenkonzerte: Wenn der AF der 7D am verzweifeln ist ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Mai 2014)

Am Dienstag nen kleines Shooting gehabt 

Die anderen die vielleicht nicht so hier her passen gibt es Hier zu sehen.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Mai 2014)

*** kann kein Bild einfügen*** wird nachgeholt


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

Fat Belly bei der Herrenhäuser Musiknacht... ISO12800 trotz f/1.8 und 1/60sek in dem Laden  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Mai 2014)

Mischmasch


----------



## pixelflair (26. Mai 2014)

ein wenig Streetart heute.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (26. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Mai 2014)

Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob die Kommentare kommen, welche ich erwarte


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

Der Effekt passt zwar, aber das Erste ist mir doch zu stark bearbeitet.
Erstens wirken rot und grün etwas verschoben (3D-Bild-Effekt), zweitens ist mir die Körnung zu stark. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen APSC Sensor auf ISO 6400 
Am Zweiten habe ich nichts zu kritisieren.

Die Bilder sind, wie immer, bei dir, sehr eindrucksvoll und super, obwohl ich, ebenfalls wie immer, nie konkret sagen könnte, was ich den n so gut daran finde. Sie sind es einfach.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Erstens wirken rot und grün etwas verschoben (3D-Bild-Effekt), zweitens ist mir die Körnung zu stark. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen APSC Sensor auf ISO 6400



Ich wollts mal etwas doller


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Mai 2014)

So, ich bin frisch aus der Türkei zurück und anbei ist eine Minimalauswahl von Bildern, welche ich geschossen habe. 36 Bilder habe ich jetzt als meine Favoriten ausgemacht; eigentlich eine gute Ausbeute für ein kleines Fotobuch.


----------



## Hideout (30. Mai 2014)

Also #2, #4 und #5 finde ich sehr schön! 
Bei #1 stört mich die Vignette und der Vordergrund, hinten ist es diesig (dafür kannst du natürlich nichts) aber es sieht etwas kühl aus, bei #3 ist es ebenfalls die Vignette welche mich stört aber auch sind die beiden auf der Rechten Seiten unglücklich angeschnitten.


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Mai 2014)

Danke für das Feedback; bei #3 ist es sogar beabsichtigt, da der Fixpunkt auf der Mitte liegt und die beiden Mädchen auch so wirken sollen, "dass sie aus dem Blickfeld gehen". Nummero Uno wirkt tatsächlich etwas kühl, liegt aber an der harten Beleuchtung (Mittagszeit) und an der Bildbearbeitung, welche ich durchgängig auf alle Bilder gleich angewendet habe. An der Vignette kann ich aber natürlich noch was ändern. Danke noch mal.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. Mai 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> So, ich bin frisch aus der Türkei zurück und anbei ist eine Minimalauswahl von Bildern, welche ich geschossen habe. 36 Bilder habe ich jetzt als meine Favoriten ausgemacht; eigentlich eine gute Ausbeute für ein kleines Fotobuch.



Mich stört durchweg die Vignette. Etwas zu heftig. 

Ansonsten sind sie aber von der Stimmung und Aufbau her ganz gut.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2014)

Mich stören die Vignetten weniger. Ist mal was anderes. Und liegt, wie so oft, im Auge des Betrachters. Ganz besonders hat es mir Bild Nr. 2 angetan. Bin eben ein Muschi Fan.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2014)

Gestern mal eben fix nach Lübeck hochgefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (4. Juni 2014)

Ich war ausnahmsweise auch mal am Flughafen unterwegs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. Juni 2014)

D'dorf?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juni 2014)

Ja - steht jedenfalls auf der Fluggastbrücke in Bild 2 drauf....


----------



## Hideout (5. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> D'dorf?


Jop 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja - steht jedenfalls auf der Fluggastbrücke in Bild 2 drauf....


Und in Bild 1 steht es auf dem Wagen mit den Containern..


----------



## mayo (6. Juni 2014)

Lol,  dummes Tapatalk.  Die ersten 2bilder wurden garnicht angezeigt und das dritte ist nur ein grauer Kasten...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2014)

Leute, ich will Emotionen sehen  ! Aufstiegsjubel (einem Teil) der Turner in die Regionalliga Nord.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2014)

Heute morgen mal ein Selfie beim Biken mit dem HTC ONE gemacht und durch Perfect Effects 8 gejagt. Finde kann sich sehen lassen, oder? Mir gehts nicht um das Motiv ansich, aber was sagt ihr zur bearbeitung?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2014)

Bisschen arg glattgebügelt ,).


----------



## Placebo (9. Juni 2014)

Finger weg vom "Matter machen"-Filter. Bei Bildern von Männern mit hohem Kontrast werden die Poren sogar oft scharfgezeichnet. Wenn du ihn wirklich einsetzen willst, beschränke den Filter auf die Mitteltöne und schwäch ihn stark ab.


----------



## kero81 (10. Juni 2014)

Werd ich mal versuchen, danke für den Tip.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juni 2014)

und dann machte es BOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## JC88 (10. Juni 2014)

Wollte grad fragen ob jemand gute Bilder gestern machen konnte.

Bei mir ists leider nix geworden 
Scharf stellen ohne was zu sehen klappt bei mir nicht


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> und dann machte es BOOOOOOOOOOOM


Das ist ja allererste Sahne!


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juni 2014)

war auch nicht so ganz ohne aufm Feld zu stehen während vor und hinter mir die blitze zucken


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hab leider nicht ganz so viele Blitze drauf bekommen, man sieht schon an den Bäumen und Wolken wie stark der Wind war, daher bin ich nach diesem Bild auch rein gegangen. Dafür gabs voher aber prächtige Wolken zu sehen. Eigentlich hätte ich ein Intervallvideo draus machen können, die haben sich im Minutentakt aufgebaut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2014)

Fans der Donots unter uns?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. Juni 2014)

noch bissl Mischmasch


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2014)

Wie immer,  künstlerisch toll.  Abef 3+4 hast du glaube ich schon mal gepostet ☺


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Wie immer,  künstlerisch toll.  Abef 3+4 hast du glaube ich schon mal gepostet ☺



Unwahrscheinlich, da gestern erst mit "gefällt mir" deklariert und bearbeitet. 

Du hast aber Recht, ich hatte schonmal ähnliche aus dieser Serie gepostet.


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2014)

Mag sein das sich die beiden ähnlich sehen 😊


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juni 2014)

Wie jedes Jahr versinken Stadt und Landkreis heute wieder im totalen Chaos . Auch mal nett die Straßen für sich zu haben ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (17. Juni 2014)

Nun auch mal wieder was von mir 

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14437775344_20c38d1c17_c.jpg
EOS 5D Iso 320 / 1/250s / Sigma 35 1.4 Art @ 2.2 

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3866/14239140588_050664c46b_c.jpg
EOS 5D Iso 50 / 1/250s / Sigma 35 1.4 Art @ 3.2 (entfesselter Blitz)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/14437458352_32f9997f5c_c.jpg
EOS 5D Iso 100 / 1/500s / Canon 85 1.8 USM @ 2.8

Wieso werden denn die Bilder eig. nicht eingefügt ? Bin ich zu doof ?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juni 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Nun auch mal wieder was von mir
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14437775344_20c38d1c17_c.jpg
> EOS 5D Iso 320 / 1/250s / Sigma 35 1.4 Art @ 2.2
> ...



Weshalb lädst du sie nicht direkt hier im Forum hoch?

Zu den Fotos. Nicht ganz so mein Fall mit den 35mm in dem Fall. Da passen andere Aufnahmewinkel besser.

Insgesamt hast du allgemein besseres.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/105360156@N07/13915864970/

Das find ich z.b. Endgeil.


----------



## bruderbethor (17. Juni 2014)

Danke  und nun ja ich mag die 35mm sehr auch wenn sie immer einen eigenen Charakter haben, das muss man mögen oder eben nicht. Zudem war hier nicht viel Platz  Zudem hat Fotografie ja viel subjektives, dem einen gefällt es der anderen nicht  

Ich mag die Bilder nicht immer runter rechnen das kann ich von Arbeit eh nicht ... und da hatte ich mich gewundert weshalb ich die Bilder nicht einbinden kann ...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juni 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Danke  und nun ja ich mag die 35mm sehr auch wenn sie immer einen eigenen Charakter haben, das muss man mögen oder eben nicht. Zudem war hier nicht viel Platz  Zudem hat Fotografie ja viel subjektives, dem einen gefällt es der anderen nicht
> 
> Ich mag die Bilder nicht immer runter rechnen das kann ich von Arbeit eh nicht ... und da hatte ich mich gewundert weshalb ich die Bilder nicht einbinden kann ...



Ich liebe die 35mm auch bei Portraits nur beim ersten ist ihr Arm (Ellenbogen) dadurch eher unschön. Das zweite schon besser.


----------



## bruderbethor (17. Juni 2014)

Tja wenig Platz ^^ wenn man der Linse zu nah kommt ist es ein bissel wie im Spiegelkabinett. Dennoch war ganz genau das ihr Lieblingsbild der Serie, und das ist alles was für mich zählt 

Gruß Ben


----------



## BillDschirm (18. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall schicke Sportbilder, daran sollte ich auch mal versuchen (insbesondere das Mitziehen).


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2014)

Eine kleine Auswahl vom Sonntag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2014)

Heute beim wandern:


_edit: Morgen stelle ich sie nochmals ein bisschen bearbeitet rauf, der Laptopmonitor ist für Bildbearbeitung absolut nicht geeignet..._


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Juni 2014)

Noch eins vom Wochenende:

Eos 5D / Iso 800 / 1/800s / Canon 85 1.8 USM @3.5

Gruß Ben


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. Juni 2014)

Ein paar erste Impressionen mit meiner neuen K-3
1.ISO-6400; Sigma 17-70 F2,8-4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. selbes Obj, Nachtaufnahme mit 30 sek



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Sigma 10mm Fisheye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2014)

Seether eben in Hannover. Aus der 40D mit 18-35/1.8 - auf der 7D war das 11-16 was knallhart durchgefallen ist in der Disziplin Konzert ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Juni 2014)

Mal etwas Back to the Roots 

Pentacon Six TL
80mm Biometar
Fujicolor Superia x-tra 400


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juni 2014)

Da kommt eine richtig gute Stimmung rüber. Tolle Farben und schöne Pose.



nfsgame schrieb:


> auf der 7D war das 11-16 was knallhart durchgefallen ist in der Disziplin Konzert ...


 Was hat denn das 11-16er verbockt?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Da kommt eine richtig gute Stimmung rüber. Tolle Farben und schöne Pose.
> 
> 
> Was hat denn das 11-16er verbockt?


 
Sagen wir 50% Flares, 50% Objektiv und AF-System die sich nicht mochten . Mehr per PN (OT und so).


----------



## BillDschirm (27. Juni 2014)

Gestern zum ersten mal an einem Business-Shooting probiert und mit einem Reflektor die Szenerie etwas ausgeleuchtet, bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2014)

Ich finde, das Gesicht setzt sich etwas zu wenig vom Hintergrund ab - Würde den nach Möglichkeit etwas dunkler lassen. Sonst find ichs super!


----------



## BillDschirm (27. Juni 2014)

Super, Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2014)

Um die Langewile am Sonntagnachmittag zu mindern


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. Juni 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Schulausflug zum Vitra Campus in Weil am Rhein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. Juni 2014)

Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Juni 2014)

Die letzte Tür:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der flog plötzlich über mir hinweg (70-200mm an FX):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (29. Juni 2014)

Nr1 gefällt mir gut,  könnte nur einen ticken mehr "Kontrast"  vertragen.(stehe eher auf einen düsteren look bri solchen Bildern)


----------



## Hideout (2. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die unschärfe ist so gewollt, bei diesem CK ging es mir nur um die "Farbtupfer".


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2014)

Links Rechts Links Rechts Links Rechts ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

Nicht nur lecker zum essen, sondern sieht auch noch halbwegs schön aus


----------



## klausiwak (5. Juli 2014)

Frühstück...


----------



## klausiwak (5. Juli 2014)

Hier mal eins vom Sachsenring am Wochenende.


----------



## pixelflair (6. Juli 2014)

Nachts on Tour... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte jetzt eine Sensorreinigung vertragen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder etwas vom Friedhof mit dem 24mm (meist Offenblende):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Juli 2014)

Weil ich mich nicht nur auf Friedhöfen rumtreibe, noch einige Schnappschüsse vom Strassenfest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sambapercussion, ohne Umweg direkt in die Beine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch was aus der Nacht tour!


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Juli 2014)

Hamburg Speicherstadt und Hafencity:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2014)

Frisch von der Bühne .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Juli 2014)

Frisch aus dem Stadtpark 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Juli 2014)

paar wochen nix gemacht, was von gestern.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2014)

Von gestern Abend


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Von gestern Abend


 
Würde mir besser gefallen läge die Schärfe auf dem Boot.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juli 2014)

das Wetter muss man nutzen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. Juli 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das Wetter muss man nutzen


 
Ich hätte mir wohl eher etwas Schatten gesucht.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2014)

Blick auf die Goslarer Altstadt (Vordergrund), auf 2/3 am Horizont noch Salzgitter (das Glühen der Hütte sieht man ganz gut...) und am rechten Rand-Horizont die Nebenerscheinungen von Braunschweig (Lichtverschmutzung in der Ferne) von heute früh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. Juli 2014)

Aufnahme vom Freitag; etwas ungewöhnlich, ich mag es aber sehr. Wie immer bin ich für Kritiken gerne offen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (22. Juli 2014)

Nochwas.


----------



## BillDschirm (22. Juli 2014)

So, das erste wirklich ernsthafte Shooting, was halbwegs geplant war. Ich denke, dass sich der Aufwand schon gelohnt hat.


----------



## totovo (23. Juli 2014)

Die ersten Bilder aus Wien!

Fazit: Ich bleibe bei Landschaft und Macroaufnahmen  

(Das zweite ist ein HDR)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (23. Juli 2014)

Das erste ist ganz schick, aber ne etwas einfallslose Perspektive. Sieht so aus als hättest du es einfach vom Touristenpfad aus Augenhöhe geschossen. Da wäre nen bisschen mehr drin gewesen.

Das zweite... also keine Ahnung was da schiefgelaufen ist. Das Motiv sieht nicht so aus als würde es HDR benötigen, aber es auch sehr komisch umgesetzt. Völlig übersättigt, ein ziemlich heftiger Halo rund um das Hochhaus  und die Brücke(Clarity oder Unsharp Mask?) und der halbe Himmel clippt.

Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2014)

Das Portrait der anderen Art .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klausiwak (25. Juli 2014)

Schleizer Dreieck 20.07.2014


----------



## Druv (25. Juli 2014)

bilder gelöscht, weil ich ka habe, wie man nen ganzn post löscht.. darf man sicher auch nicht..  :p


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2014)

Druv schrieb:


> seit längerem mal wieder was von mir.
> heute mal meine ersten tropfen auf tropfen versuche
> 
> 
> ...


 
Weil es immer noch laut Forenregeln untersagt ist Bilder von externen Anbietern einzubinden.



klausiwak schrieb:


> Schleizer Dreieck 20.07.2014


 
Hach wo ist denn das Motorrad? Ach, da unten inner Ecke .


----------



## totovo (25. Juli 2014)

EvilMonk schrieb:


> Das erste ist ganz schick, aber ne etwas einfallslose Perspektive. Sieht so aus als hättest du es einfach vom Touristenpfad aus Augenhöhe geschossen. Da wäre nen bisschen mehr drin gewesen.
> 
> Das zweite... also keine Ahnung was da schiefgelaufen ist. Das Motiv sieht nicht so aus als würde es HDR benötigen, aber es auch sehr komisch umgesetzt. Völlig übersättigt, ein ziemlich heftiger Halo rund um das Hochhaus  und die Brücke(Clarity oder Unsharp Mask?) und der halbe Himmel clippt.
> 
> Wie hast du das gemacht?



Naja, ich fande irgendwie das macht das Bild "interessanter" 


- Laghi di Fusine, Italy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (25. Juli 2014)

Schöne Perspektive, gute Schärfe. Ich persönlich kann aber diese Wischiwaschibilder mit den langen Belichtungszeiten nicht mehr sehen (aber wer es mag).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> - Laghi di Fusine, Italy


 Da hatte der fotograf wohl nicht bloß nasse füße, sondern auch ne feuchte linse...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2014)

Kennt ihn hier noch jemand  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Oder doch eher die lustige Truppe hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kennt ihn hier noch jemand  ?
> ...
> Oder doch eher die lustige Truppe hier ?


 Da muß ich passen. Gibts eine auflösung?
Und um nicht offtopic zu werden, noch ein paar bilder aus dem letzten jahr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kommentare wie immer erwünscht)


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß ich passen. Gibts eine auflösung?


 
Mike Rutherford von Mike and the Mechanics, früher auch gemeinsam mit Phil Collins (bzw davor mit Peter Gabriel) bei Genesis. Zweite Bild is die Sängerin der Hermes House Band .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juli 2014)

Ahhhh...Jetzt klingelts, wobei ich mit der hermes house band nicht wirklich viel am hut hatte. Und als Phil Collins noch bei genesis war, hab ich glaube die titel noch vom radio auf kasette aufgenommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (27. Juli 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und als Phil Collins noch bei genesis war,



da ist er noch bzw. wieder


----------



## pixelflair (28. Juli 2014)

bissel american football..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> da ist er noch bzw. wieder


 Wo du es sagst... aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne eher "wieder"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klausiwak (29. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hach wo ist denn das Motorrad? Ach, da unten inner Ecke .


 
Mussu guggen!^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (29. Juli 2014)

Etwas vom Sonntag.

Die 18!!!!!!! Zecken waren inklusive.


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Juli 2014)

Hauptsache gut geimpft... :p


----------



## Hideout (30. Juli 2014)

Sonnenaufgang 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. August 2014)

Tröööt


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2014)

Möööp 

Der Festivalmonat ist eröffnet... Dieses Wochenende zum eingewöhnen, bevor es nächste Woche nach Eschwege und das Wochenende drauf noch weiter geht  ... Die Frage, ob jemand den Herren auf dem zweiten Bild noch kennt, spare ich mir mal - hatten wir mit Mike Rutherford letztes WE schon .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Möööp Der Festivalmonat ist eröffnet...


 Das MPS steht nicht zufällig mit auf deiner liste? Ich wollte dieses jahr eigentlich hin (dresden), nur beißt es sich mit der cosmo rallye wartburg (rund um eisenach).  Man könnte zwar, mit gutem willen, beides an dem WE unter einen hut bringen, aber ich bin irgendwie nicht bereit 800+ km für`s hobby an einem WE durch die gegend zu fahren. (irgendwo sollte man eine grenze ziehen und ich muß ja am montag auch wieder regulär arbeiten)
Zu den bildern:
Das zweite rauscht leider ganz schön, aber beide sind sehr gut getroffen.  Was ist das eigentlich für eine bunte truppe auf bild 1?


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2014)

Es stehen sonst noch Open Flair, Dithmarscher Rockfestival (da eig nur Papa Roach und Jennifer Rostock), Hamburg Crash Fest (dort im Grunde aber nur blink182) und Rocknheim aufm Plan . 
Das Rauschen lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, die 7D ist da eh etwas zickig . Auf Bild 1 sind die "Grailknights" zu sehen .

Edit: Anstandsbild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (3. August 2014)

"Gralsritter" im Turtlesverschnitt...


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2014)

So, gute Nacht  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es stehen sonst noch Open Flair, Dithmarscher Rockfestival (da eig nur Papa Roach und Jennifer Rostock), Hamburg Crash Fest (dort im Grunde aber nur blink182) und Rocknheim aufm Plan .


Also kein mittelalter-fan. Ich will mir das MPS schon allein wegen Saltatio Mortis mal antun. Nach den ganzen youtube-videos gibt es neben guter musik bei denen auch noch viel zu lachen.


> Das Rauschen lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, die 7D ist da eh etwas zickig .


 Prime-entrauschung von DXO.  Hab es bis jetzt aber nur mal getestet und es lieferte ganz ordentliche ergebnisse. Allerdings schluckt es auch ordentlich rechenpower. 


DP455 schrieb:


> "Gralsritter" im Turtlesverschnitt...


 Das ist nicht unbedingt ein nachteil. Musiker in außergewöhnlichen kostümen machen meist eine ordentliche show. 
Sich schwarz anziehen und einen auf satan machen kann ja schließlich jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein alibi-bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unbedingt ein nachteil. Musiker in außergewöhnlichen kostümen machen meist eine ordentliche show.
> Sich schwarz anziehen und einen auf satan machen kann ja schließlich jeder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die Jungs haben ehrlich gesagt die beste Show bisher gemacht und hätten wirklich einen Slot später am Abend verdient gehabt und nicht irgendwann am Nachmittag...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2014)

Jennifer Rostock? Für die wär mir selbst meine alte Coolpix 2000 zu schade - ich kann die ÜBERHAUPT nicht ab.
Absolut unsympathische Truppe - von der Fronttusse fange ich garnicht erst an 



War jetzt zwei Tage bei meinem jährlichen "Live At The Grenz" um die Ecke - werden in nächster Zeit noch einige Bilder dazu kommen (muss auch noch meine Schottlandbilder durcharbeiten...  )

Mal nen kleinen Teaser...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sigma 17-70c schlägt sich, finde ich, ganz gut an der D90 für solche Sachen


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. August 2014)

Am Wochenende war ich mit einer Gruppe weiterer Fotografen im Hamburger Hafen beim blue port. Drei Tage und 2 Nächte fotografieren 

Eine kleine Auswahl vom ersten Tag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hier die ersten Bilder vom 2.Tag, im nächsten Post geht es weiter.
Bin wohl gerade zu müde, bekomme die Bilder hier nicht rein.


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. August 2014)

Denn geht es halt hier weiter.

Am 2. Tag sind wir mit 2 kleinen Festmacherbooten (Bild 9, DSC_4205) für ca. 3 Std. durch den Hafen gefahren. Es war allerdings nicht immer ganz einfach, die Kamera genau auszurichten (Bild 5).  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. August 2014)

Abends ging es dann zur Auslaufparade der Kreuzfahrtschiffe, von denen jedes mit einem Feuerwerk verabschiedet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Exakt von dem Bild gibt es übrigens ein "making of"  (ich glaube das 18-35 erkennt man):

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....2_10153117643588009_2099943123204801350_n.jpg

Edit: Alibibild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (7. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A57 | Samyang 35mm @f/2.8 | 1/64s Blitzzeit


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. August 2014)

@Placebo: Schade, dass die Finger der linken Hand abgeschnitten sind und das Model so mittig steht. Davon ab gefällt es mir gut. Schöne Idee 

Vom Schicksal einer Balkontomate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. August 2014)

Piper am Urquhart Castle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. August 2014)

von letztem Mittwoch


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2014)

Ein weiteres Festivalwochenende geht vorbei... Zwei folgen diesen Monat noch ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. August 2014)

Noch bissl was


----------



## BillDschirm (12. August 2014)

Gestern stand auch ein Konzert auf dem Programm:


----------



## SanjiWhite (12. August 2014)

Meine erste Langzeitbelichtung mit der Nikon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Gestern stand auch ein Konzert auf dem Programm:


 
Warum haben die im ersten und zweiten Bild denn das Stativ vor der Rübe? Das ist doch Ausschuss...


----------



## BillDschirm (12. August 2014)

Ja, das sagst du...  Wenn man die Geschichte der Dame kennt, ihre Art zu singen und zudem noch meine Art der Fotografie hinzukommt, dann passt das sehr wohl. Das ist aber eher meine Philosophie; meine Bilder sind  diesbezüglich nicht für die Presse/breite Masse gemacht, sondern sollten das einfangen, was tatsächlich zu sehen ist/war und darüber hinaus das, was Satz 2 beschrieb.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Warum haben die im ersten und zweiten Bild denn das Stativ vor der Rübe? Das ist doch Ausschuss...


 
Für mich absolut kein Ausschuss. Ich find das richtig gut.


----------



## SanjiWhite (12. August 2014)

Und das zweite fertige Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2014)

Isle of Kerrera, Insel vor Oban




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 + Sigma 17-70c


----------



## BillDschirm (13. August 2014)

Etwas frisch bearbeitetes:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. August 2014)

Guten Abend


----------



## taks (13. August 2014)

Fotos sind wie immer super  , aber dein neues Profilbild nicht so


----------



## SanjiWhite (13. August 2014)

Also ich find das Profilbild klasse


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. August 2014)

@nfsgame: Nette Bühnenbeschriftung! 

Ich durfte mir neulich mal das Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC ausleihen. Gar nicht mal so übel das Teil. Die Flexibilität wusste ich zu schätzen. Manchmal nervt der ständige Wechsel der Objektive schon etwas.

Hier mal ein nicht ganz so bekannter Teil vom Hamburger Hafen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Größe dieser Schiffe ist schon beeindruckend. Das Zweite ist ein 100% Crop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(D700, Sigma 70-200 f/2.8)


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Fotos sind wie immer super  , aber dein neues Profilbild nicht so


 
Das Profilbild hat die junge Dame auf den Bildern gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Nette Bühnenbeschriftung!


 
Danke. Das war so ein bisschen die Bildintention, gerade weil Rise Against und im speziellen Tim (der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist) ja doch exakt für diese Meinung bekannt sind .


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2014)

Edinburgh Castle

Mosaik in der St Margarets Chapel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 / Sigma 17-70c


----------



## Hideout (15. August 2014)

Seelandschaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. August 2014)

Schon fast eine Woche alt


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. August 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein nicht ganz so bekannter Teil vom Hamburger Hafen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus dem Teil des Hafens - dem Travehafen - hab' ich auch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Die Größe dieser Schiffe ist schon beeindruckend. Das Zweite ist ein 100% Crop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab' ich auch etwas anzubieten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was 'kleines' hab' ich auch anzubieten: das 'Bügeleisen' Elbmeile einmal an den Landungsbrücken und einmal in voller Fahrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2014)

Haben wir hier Fans von Papa Roach  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. August 2014)

Papa Roach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geknipst mit: Sony Alpha 100 (Minolta/Sony AF DT 18-70mm F3.5-5.6 (D)) 70.0 mm f8 1/320 ISO 100 0EV
Geknipst wo: Bautzen, im eigenen Garten, 204 m ü. NHN.
Geknipst wann: 07.06.2014
Bearbeitet: Paint, skaliert auf 800x533, JPG100


----------



## pixelflair (17. August 2014)

DFB Pokal..

Freie Turner Braunschweig - 1.FC Köln   

Aus der für mich schon normalen "anderen" Sichtweise


----------



## taks (17. August 2014)

Meine neue Uhr


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2014)

Das Leben als Statue ist besch*****  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2014)

Auch der Duke of Wellington vor der Gallery Of Modern Arts in Glasgow hats nicht einfach...

Coneheads anyone?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stadt macht das zwar jeden Tag wieder runter aber am nächsten Morgen ist er immer wieder gut behütet...


----------



## Wired (17. August 2014)

Die spinnen doch, die Britten. xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. August 2014)

Ach, die wollen nur nicht das der über den haufen gefahren wird.  Der olle august auf seinem gaul in dresden ist ja auch nicht ganz umsonst golden.  (der goldene reiter)


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2014)

Street Art - mal gar nicht so groß...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2014)

Das hab ich schon mal gesehen... Gib mir mal nen Hinweis wo genau das ist .


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2014)

Glasgow in ner kleinen Nebengasse


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. August 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stadt macht das zwar jeden Tag wieder runter aber am nächsten Morgen ist er immer wieder gut behütet...


Die besorgten Bürger wolen halt nicht, dass es so aussieht:





			
				der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leben als Statue ist besch*****



Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (18. August 2014)

Nichts besonders und die Bilder haben keinen künstlerischen Anspruch (muss ja nicht immer sein):


----------



## TheRealStone (19. August 2014)

Innsbruck bei Nacht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2014)

Na, die Brücke kenne ich doch... Da komme ich 1-3 Male pro Woche beim Joggen vorbei^^
Das zweite Bild sagt mir jetzt nicht direkt was, schön sind beide!


----------



## Euda (20. August 2014)

Blick vom Eiffelturm auf die Seine, Ausrichtung Südwest - windig dort oben, sodass auch die Nachschärfungs-OP (inkl. Skalierung auf 1080p) die Detailzerstreuung dank hin- und her-wippendem Stativ nicht vollkommen beseitigt. Weitere folgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (20. August 2014)

Gebäude in Utrecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. August 2014)

Sehr schön; wie geht sowas - via Langzeitbelichtung und große Blende?


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. August 2014)

Steht in den Exif Daten, f/8 mit 108 Sekunden.  Vermutlich wurde ein Graufilter genutzt.


----------



## totovo (21. August 2014)

nicht nur einer, wenn es nicht grad bei absoluter Dunkelheit entstanden ist, und das würde man auch sehen


----------



## SanjiWhite (21. August 2014)

Zwei Filter um genau zu sein: ein 10 stop und ein 5 stop Steckfilter


----------



## Hideout (21. August 2014)

Sonnenuntergang vom Balkon aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2014)

Langsam kann ich die Strecke Hannover -> Hamburg und zurück auch auswendig und im Schlaf... Letztes Wochenende zweimal, Mittwoch einmal, heute schon wieder ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (23. August 2014)

Bilder von einem 30 Jahre alten Hitachi Verstärker.
Pentax K-30 + Auto Revuenon 50 mm 1.9 mit Zwischenring + Taschenlampe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2014)

Glasgow, Buchanan Street


Unten die Stadt, wie Sie früher war, als Bronzeplastik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.google.de/maps/@55.8609...m4!1e1!3m2!1sthTMB6OYevnk4InZ8niSdw!2e0?hl=de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Langsam kann ich die Strecke Hannover -> Hamburg und zurück auch auswendig und im Schlaf... Letztes Wochenende zweimal, Mittwoch einmal, heute schon wieder ...



Spätestens am Elbtunnel hätte ich kein Bock mehr 

Selig gestern Abend in Leipzig - Parkbühne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Spätestens am Elbtunnel hätte ich kein Bock mehr


 
Motivation war meistens schon ab Schwarmstedt/Berkhof weg  . Elbtunnel hat einen jedes Mal nur rund 5 Minuten gekostet und keine 30-60min .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ohrenfeindt aufm DRF)


----------



## Günnie Kologe (24. August 2014)

Ich mags eher mit wenig Publikum


----------



## The_Trasher (25. August 2014)

So klein und so verdammt schnell 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2014)

Schnappschüsse, mehr nicht...


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. August 2014)

Nachbarschaftstreff in einer Fußgängerzone in Hamburg-Altona:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wohnhaus in Hamburg-Altona:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2014)

Mal ein paar Nummern kleiner als die letzten Wochen. Eine befreundete Band auf der schwimmenden Bühne auf dem Steinhuder Meer .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(EXIFs jenseits von gut und böse... ISO3200, 300mm, 1/50sek, f/2.8 )


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2014)

Ich hab' da noch ein paar Bilder vom Blue-Port-Wochenende (1.-3.8.2014):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Cap San Diego - ihres Zeichens Museeumsschiff in Hamburg - vor dem Drehen am Abend des 01.8.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Traditionshafen - nicht mit dem Museeumshafen zu verwechseln! - am 2.8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das 'Bügeleisen' Elbmeile einmal an den Landungsbrücken und einmal in voller Fahrt ein Stück elbabwärts (2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ewige Baustelle Elbphilharmonie (2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Thalassa Niki am Borchardkai (2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die MSC Magnifica am Anleger im Universitätsviertel (2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eines der beiden Festmacherboote, mit dennen wir am 2.8. die Hafenrundfahrt gemacht haben: die 'Fiete' im Traditionshafen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Köhlbrandbrücke (2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Feuerwerke (Bild 1 am 1.8., die beiden anderen am 2.8.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das 'Wasserschloß' in der Speicherstadt - nachts ein sehr begehrtes Motiv...


----------



## Hideout (30. August 2014)

Sonnenuntergang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2014)

Eine klitze kleine Kleinigkeit vom heutigen Abend 
ASL Tigers gegen das US Basketball AID Charity Team

Übrigens ISO 12800...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (2. September 2014)

Sonnenuntergang vom Landschafts Duisburg aus fotografiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus, ich hätte den Schwarzwert etwas runter gezogen um den Umrissen etwas mehr Dominanz zu geben . Probiers mal aus.


----------



## BillDschirm (2. September 2014)

Aufnahme mit der Billigscherbe, die der Fuji X-E1 mit beigelegt wurde - ganz passabel, wie ich finde - auch wenn die Schärfe nicht überragend ist.


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2014)

Aus dem Archiv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (6. September 2014)

Speicherstadt @ Night




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. September 2014)

Familienfeuerwerk, Kramermarkt Delmenhorst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2014)

Und noch was neues hinterher .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attilarw (7. September 2014)

Wilhelma.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




450D+Tamron 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DI SP VC USD


----------



## totovo (7. September 2014)

Wasserschloss in Hamburgs Speicherstadt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elbphilharmonie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. September 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Elbphilharmonie


Sind da etwa noch Baukräne zu sehen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. September 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> ...Elbphilharmonie...


 Und? Ist ein ende der bauarbeiten ab zu sehen? Ich tippe ja drauf, das sie bei dem ding die Mrd noch überschreiten. 
Bei mir war dieses WE die rallye grünhain.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind meine 2 lieblinge und zumindest Bergau (der blau-weiße opel) hat das motto "Fährste quer, siehste mehr!".


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. September 2014)

Ich hatte am Samstag beruflich beim Hamburger-Stadtpark-Revival zu tun. Da musste die Kamera natürlich mit. Da ich keine Lust hatte, das 70-200 2.8 zu schleppen, musste ich mit dem 85mm auskommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte mir Klebebuchstaben für die Warnweste besorgen. Damit bekommt man eindeutig die besseren Plätze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider waren die Fahrzeuge relativ langsam unterwegs, so dass es schwierig war, etwas Dynamik ins Bild zu bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts im nächsten Post.


----------



## attilarw (8. September 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und? Ist ein ende der bauarbeiten ab zu sehen? Ich tippe ja drauf, das sie bei dem ding die Mrd noch überschreiten.
> Bei mir war dieses WE die rallye grünhain.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey.

Wie genau kann ich in meiner Umgebung nach solchen Rennen suchen oder in meiner Region. Iwo egal was ich suche kommt nix gescheites. Rennveranstaltungen, Auto Rennveranstaltungen Baden Württemberg etc kommt nur unsinn oder nur normale "Veranstaltungen" die nichts mit so etwas zu tun haben.


Wollte schon lange mal zu so einer Rally hin zum knipsen und weil es mich interessiert, wie ist dir das aufgefallen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. September 2014)

Für diesen Packard war mein 85mm fast schon zu lang (1. Bild). Die gelbe Fahne im 2. Bild wurde geschwenkt, weil der von Bild 1 nicht um die Kurve kam (zu großer Wendekreis):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die waren mal etwas schneller unterwegs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. September 2014)

attilarw schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Wie genau kann ich in meiner Umgebung nach solchen Rennen suchen oder in meiner Region.


Gugst du hier. Da sind alle termine im jahr aufgelistet. Dazu hast du ganz oben links den link "Rallye-Maps" wo dir eine google-karte mit den standorten der rallye`s angezeigt wird. 
Such dir aber, wenn es geht, eine kleinere veranstaltung aus. Die größeren sind fast nur asphalt-rallye`s und das ist eher öde außer du findest einen sprunghügel. (bei asphalt driftet kaum einer und bei den größeren geht es meist um was)


> Wollte schon lange mal zu so einer Rally hin zum knipsen und weil es mich interessiert, wie ist dir das aufgefallen?


 Ich hatte mir zuerst meine kamera gekauft und dann hat mir das "spielzeug" (pentax k-30) so gut gefallen, das ich sie häufiger benutzen wollte. Also in der umgebung geschaut, was mit auto`s so los ist und auf das Horch oldtimer-treffen gestoßen. Der veranstaltende verein macht halt auch die rallye zwickauer-land und da die letztes jahr einen guten anteil schotter hatte, hab ich diese art veranstaltungen weiter verfolgt. (und hab auch noch ein bißchen motocross dazu genommen)

@Schrauberopi
Hätte nicht gedacht das ich es noch erlebe, das du auto`s und motorräder fotografierst. Da machte es wohl die gelegenheit möglich...


----------



## Re4dt (8. September 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Aufnahme mit der Billigscherbe, die der Fuji X-E1 mit beigelegt wurde - ganz passabel, wie ich finde - auch wenn die Schärfe nicht überragend ist.


 
Richtig starkes Bild! 

Damit kein Unötiger Post noch zwei Bilder aus dem letzten München Trip


----------



## attilarw (9. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


450D+Tamron 70-300


----------



## SanjiWhite (9. September 2014)

Erasmus Brücke in Rotterdam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. September 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Erasmus Brücke in Rotterdam:



Mirrors Edge? Dann kann man die Seile benutzen 

Ich finds ziemlich gut


----------



## bruderbethor (10. September 2014)

So nun auch mal wieder was von mir 

Für alle die es interessiert: 5D + Sigma 35 1.4 ART


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. September 2014)

TurricanVetreran schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht das ich es noch erlebe, das du auto`s und motorräder fotografierst. Da machte es wohl die gelegenheit möglich...


Na ja, ich kann diesen Hype der um die Kisten gemacht wird, nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Dabei habe ich in einem früheren Leben sogar mal gelernt, wie man die repariert. Es gibt aber durchaus sehr schöne, meist ältere Exemplare, die ein Foto wert sind.

Ende der 1970er sind wir mit so einem über die Rundstrecke geheizt. Unter anderem 2 anständiger 45er Weber Doppelvergaser drauf, scharfe Nocke usw. 1200ccm und ca. 120 bis 130PS. Bei dem geringen Gewicht (ausgeräumt!) ging das Teil ganz gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2014)

Kleine Erfrischung ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ISO4000 aus der 7D ohne Entrauschen... Woher auch immer das Ding seinen schlechten Ruf hat... Wenn man mit umgehen kann (korrekt belichtet und der WB sitzt), dann hat man damit kaum Probleme...


----------



## pixelflair (12. September 2014)

It's Hockey-time... erste Saison als festbezahlter Fotograf vom Team ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und paar Portraits auch wenns nicht mein Gebiet ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Na ja, ich kann diesen Hype der um die Kisten gemacht wird, nicht so recht nachvollziehen.


Welchen hype?  Die meisten machen nur werbung, damit überhaupt jemand darauf aufmerksam wird. Nur bei rallye`s ist das noch nicht so in mode...


> Es gibt aber durchaus sehr schöne, meist ältere Exemplare, die ein Foto wert sind.


Das ist halt geschmackssache. Mir persöhnlich gefallen die älteren ja auch besser, aber noch schöner find ich sie in aktion. Nun bin ich aber blöder weise auch kein fan von übermäßigem gerade aus fahren...


> Ende der 1970er sind wir mit so einem über die Rundstrecke geheizt. Unter anderem 2 anständiger 45er Weber Doppelvergaser drauf, scharfe Nocke usw. 1200ccm und ca. 120 bis 130PS. Bei dem geringen Gewicht (ausgeräumt!) ging das Teil ganz gut.


Dafür das der NSU laut wiki original nur 55 PS hat...Ordentlich! 
Und das (eigentlich) obligatorische alibi-bild (auch ein 312er Wartburg kann driften )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2014)

"Jaaa, da guckst du was?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. September 2014)

Die heutige Ausbeute 


PS: Meine schönen Converse


----------



## attilarw (13. September 2014)

Und meine Ausbeute heute, u.a. dieses freche Ding .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2014)

attilarw schrieb:


> Und meine Ausbeute heute, u.a. dieses freche Ding .


 
Mir würde es ja wehtun, wenn mir nen Fuß abgesäbelt werden würde... Kein Wunder, dass das Ding frech geworden ist .


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2014)

Bühnenlicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 + Nikkor 70-200 F4 VR


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2014)

Saxo-Selfie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 + Sigma 17-70c


----------



## taks (14. September 2014)

attilarw schrieb:


> Und meine Ausbeute heute, u.a. dieses freche Ding .




Das ist eher Beute als Ausbeute 



Hier nochmal was von Gestern.
Leider ist das Bild zu Dunkel


----------



## totovo (14. September 2014)

aufhellen?


----------



## taks (14. September 2014)

Aber dann ist der Himmel eben nurnoch weiss. Mit dem Wolkenhimmel hätte es etwas von Endzeitstimmung gehabt. 
Wenn ich Zeit finde versuch ich mal den Bunker einzeln zu erhellen.


----------



## bruderbethor (14. September 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> aufhellen?



und etwas mehr Klarheit ^^ Was ist das denn? Und wo ?


----------



## Rat Six (14. September 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Aber dann ist der Himmel eben nurnoch weiss. Mit dem Wolkenhimmel hätte es etwas von Endzeitstimmung gehabt.
> Wenn ich Zeit finde versuch ich mal den Bunker einzeln zu erhellen.


 Im Moment sind je eh keine Wolken mehr sichtbar. Mit Masken kann man hier, aber noch sehr viel retten. Idealer wäre hier natürlich ein Verlaufsfilter oder zwei Aufnahmen gewesen. Eine auf den Himmel und eine auf den Bunker belichtet.


----------



## Dr.Speed (14. September 2014)

Gestern einen Apache im Looping samt Flares "geschossen"


----------



## Grim3001 (14. September 2014)

Gestern Abend in unserem Garten geschossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Canon EOS 100d / EFS 18-55mm IS STM


----------



## taks (14. September 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> und etwas mehr Klarheit ^^ Was ist das denn? Und wo ?


 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Infos


Und im Anhang noch was von Heute


----------



## Dr.Speed (14. September 2014)

Habe auch noch eins von der Flugshow gestern


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

Auf welcher Flugshow warst du Dr.Speed?


----------



## BillDschirm (14. September 2014)

Ich fotografiere nebenbei noch etwaige Kirchen; mag einfach die Architektur und die Geradlinigkeit:


----------



## Dr.Speed (14. September 2014)

> Auf welcher Flugshow warst du Dr.Speed?


Ich war auf den *B*elgian *A*ir*F*orce Days

LINK


----------



## SanjiWhite (14. September 2014)

Red Arrows?


----------



## Dr.Speed (14. September 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Red Arrows?


 Jup


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. September 2014)

@BillDschirm: Kirchen haben innen sooo tolle Farben und bunte Fenster, weshalb in sw? Es hat was, ja, in Farbe wäre es mir trotzdem lieber. In Kirchen bietet sich aufgrund des hohen Dynamikumfangs auch oft ein HDR an.

Lea wollte mit mir Gänse fotografieren. Als sie auf mich zulief, habe ich mal die Portraittauglichkeit von 420mm getestet  (120-300mm mit Tk 1.4x). Für einen besseren Bildaufbau (angeschnittener Fuß usw.) blieb leider keine Zeit, die Aufnahmen entstanden spontan. Eine Auswahl aus der Serie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 zu finden auf Festung Koenigstein


----------



## attilarw (17. September 2014)

Hast nen Kobold erschlagen wa.


----------



## BillDschirm (18. September 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @BillDschirm: Kirchen haben innen sooo tolle Farben und bunte Fenster, weshalb in sw? Es hat was, ja, in Farbe wäre es mir trotzdem lieber. In Kirchen bietet sich aufgrund des hohen Dynamikumfangs auch oft ein HDR an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil die Architektur, die geraden Linien, die Beleuchtung und der Altaraufbau im Vordergrund stehen sollen und nicht der Prunk (siehe Vergoldung und Marienverglasungen) - die Religion und die Darstellungen dieser in den Fenstern sollen in den Hintergrund treten, daher S/W. HDR mache ich übrigens aus Prinzip nicht... :p


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2014)

Ich hab ihn, ich hab ihn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2014)

*Werkzeuge...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. September 2014)

Gestern Pilze suchen gewesen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2014)

Licht und Schatten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. September 2014)

Ich habe auch mal wieder was


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2014)

Die 5D III mit 24-70/2.8 II eines Kollegen leihweise Gassi getragen... Könnte mir auch gefallen  ... Nur der Lichttechniker war nicht ganz auf meiner Seite ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. September 2014)

Lange ist es her, das dieses Notebook mal in meinem Besitz war: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]
Verwunschener Wald:
 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ANA71 (28. September 2014)

Haustier


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2014)

Ab ins Publikum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Ein paar Bilder, die vor 2 Wochen in Kassel entstanden sind. Hab mich einfach mal auf 70-200/2.8 eingestellt, einen Systemblitz in einer 60er Softbox verwendet und in den Hintergrund ein LED-Licht gehangen. Was soll ich sagen? Ich steh auf das Setup. Auch wenn ich erst wieder in die 70-200mm reinkommen muss. Der kleine Bereich von nur 1 - 2 Metern Spielraum in unserer Fotografenstraße war da auch nicht gerade hilfreich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (29. September 2014)

Der Woodoo Prister is nice!


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Der Woodoo Prister is nice!


Witch Doctor Style, Baby


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Oktober 2014)

Tagchen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Oktober 2014)

Noch von der grünhain



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Oktober 2014)

Recht still hier


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Recht still hier


 Liegt wohl daran, das sie alle beim scrollen nur bis post 6797 kommen und dann beim anblick des bildes das posten vergessen. 
Die ist aber auch hübsch...
Alibibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Oktober 2014)

Mal was ganz frisches von heute ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Oktober 2014)

Alle munter?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2014)

@ bruderbethor
Das bild ist klasse und die idee dazu auch.  Ich hoffe nur, das wird nicht zum dauerzustand bei den beiden. 

@Günnie Kologe
Ich schon. Hatte den ganzen nachmittag motocross (rest der bilder im DI-amateur-thread)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfnkls (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hier mal mal erstes eingestelltes Foto im Forum.
Ein Portrait von meinem Kumpel. Eigentlich wollten wir Bewerbungsfotos machen, hatten aber noch zeit und Bock, um mit den Blitzen zu spielen.

Direkter Link zum Bild:
https://500px.com/photo/85396325/fr...tent=web&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=500px


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2014)

Langsam gehts wieder rein ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein von mir. Wollte meinen neuen Fernauslöser mal testen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (8. Oktober 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Alle munter?


Ich steh total auf deinen "Style". Sehr schöne Stimmungen


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Oktober 2014)

keine Ahnung was ich schreiben soll


----------



## wlfnkls (8. Oktober 2014)

Günnie, magst du mal die EXIF verraten?
Ich mag die EBV sehr (bis auf das hinzugefügte Korn), allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob es am Kopf nicht etwas ZU knapp beschnitten ist.
Trotzdem eine gelungene Aufnahme.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Günnie, magst du mal die EXIF verraten?
> Ich mag die EBV sehr (bis auf das hinzugefügte Korn), allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob es am Kopf nicht etwas ZU knapp beschnitten ist.
> Trotzdem eine gelungene Aufnahme.


 
Da brauch er nix veraten - die stehen im Bild... Demnach wird das Korn auch nicht so extrem hinzugefügt sein.


```
Exposure Time	1/200
F Number	f / 2
Exposure Program	Manual
ISO Speed Ratings	2500
Metering Mode	Pattern
Flash	Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length	50mm
White Balance	Manual white balance
Make	Canon
Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
LensInfo	50/1 50/1 0/0 0/0
LensModel	EF50mm f/1.8 II
Lens	EF50mm f/1.8 II
```


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Oktober 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was ich schreiben soll


 
Grundsätzlich, also wirklich grundsätzlich, mag ich auch deine Bilder - obwohl mir die Bearbeitung und die zusätzliche Körnung permanent den selben Bildeindruck hinterlassen; deine Bilder bei 500px, gerade die aus der Anfangszeit, welche "normal" belassen wurden, gefallen mir persönlich besser. Die andere Seite, was mir im Allgemeinen aufstößt, dass oft nur noch halbnackte Mädels abgebildet werden und es einfach abstumpft und es gar nicht mehr um das Bild an sich geht, sondern nur um die "geile Ische", die abgebildet wird. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, es ist dein Stil, es ist offenbar das, was du fotografieren willst nur limitiert man sich damit erstens selbst und es ist einfach nichts mehr besonderes. Dein Talent würde ich gerne mal bei anderen Dingen sehen; Street, Natur - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du dort richtig schöne und, durch deinen Stil bedingt, richtig tolle Bilder entstehen. Wie auch immer, das sind nur meine Gedanken dazu und soll keine direkte Kritik an dich sein, sondern eine Aufmunterung, auch mal etwas anderes zu probieren.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Oktober 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich, also wirklich grundsätzlich, mag ich auch deine Bilder - obwohl mir die Bearbeitung und die zusätzliche Körnung permanent den selben Bildeindruck hinterlassen; deine Bilder bei 500px, gerade die aus der Anfangszeit, welche "normal" belassen wurden, gefallen mir persönlich besser. Die andere Seite, was mir im Allgemeinen aufstößt, dass oft nur noch halbnackte Mädels abgebildet werden und es einfach abstumpft und es gar nicht mehr um das Bild an sich geht, sondern nur um die "geile Ische", die abgebildet wird. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, es ist dein Stil, es ist offenbar das, was du fotografieren willst nur limitiert man sich damit erstens selbst und es ist einfach nichts mehr besonderes. Dein Talent würde ich gerne mal bei anderen Dingen sehen; Street, Natur - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du dort richtig schöne und, durch deinen Stil bedingt, richtig tolle Bilder entstehen. Wie auch immer, das sind nur meine Gedanken dazu und soll keine direkte Kritik an dich sein, sondern eine Aufmunterung, auch mal etwas anderes zu probieren.



Das ist in ungefähr so als würdest du mich immer Montags Morgen sehen und ich trink da immer Kaffee und du wärst dann der Meinung das ich auch den Rest der Woche nur Kaffee trinke  Nur weil ich keine anderen Fotos hier zeige, obwohl ich das auch schon getan habe, heißt das ja nicht das ich keine anderen mache  Keine Angst, ich bin da doch ausgeglichen 

Und es geht keineswegs um ne "geile Ische". Das witzige daran ist nämlich das gerade die ganzen "geilen Ischen" das so selbst entscheiden wie viel Haut sie zeigen und was nicht. Dieses Leave a Scar ist für mich nur ein Projekt, welches ich zum Spaß, zum entspannen und einfach nur so nebenbei pflege. Und bei diesem Projekt geht es halt einfach nur darum, um diesen Stil. Und als Alibibild und damit du mir glaubst es geht auch anders mal zur Abwechslung ein Bild vom wichtigsten "Mädel" in meinem Leben


----------



## Placebo (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich war auch etwas übersättigt davon. Es hat sich alles nach "schon mal dagewesen" angefühlt und das wird den Bildern oder dem Projekt meiner Meinung nach nicht gerecht. Für das Alibi gibt's ein "Gefällt mir" 

Alibi (Kitlinse ftw!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Oktober 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich war auch etwas übersättigt davon. Es hat sich alles nach "schon mal dagewesen" angefühlt und das wird den Bildern oder dem Projekt meiner Meinung nach nicht gerecht. Für das Alibi gibt's ein "Gefällt mir"
> 
> Alibi (Kitlinse ftw!):
> 
> ...



Witzig die Aussage  So nen Himmel mit Bäumen drunter habe ich auch schonmal gesehen, vielleicht nicht ganz genauso aber ähnlich. Oder wie oft hab ich schon die Speicherstadt gesehen oder das Brandenburgertor oder oder oder

Ich nehm das jetzt nicht als Kritik auf oder soll jetzt auch keine Gegenkritik sein aber jeder macht nun aus bestimmten Gründen Fotos. Architekturleute lieben die Linien, die Symmetrie oder eben die Details an Gebäuden etc. bei denen ich wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann gähnen würde wenn ich ins Portfolio schaue. Ich mag Porträts und ich mag sie dicht und für andere ist das vielleicht nicht nachvollziehbar, weil sie nicht wissen wie ich arbeite, aber jeder der sich mal daran gewagt hat Menschen zu portraitieren wird festgestellt haben wie schwierig es ist sie ungestellt zu fotografieren. Aber das geht jetzt zu tief. Entweder man mags oder nicht. ^^

Noch was als "Alibi" ^^


----------



## Placebo (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte es nicht wie eine Kritik aussehen lassen und habe wahrscheinlich zu viel vor dem Posten wieder herausgelöscht. An deinem vorletzten Bild faszinieren mich vor allem die Farben. Es ist weiß dabei, schwarz, es ist bunt. Ich will nicht, dass du deinen Stil änderst aber wenn du ab und zu so ein buntes Bild zufällig in den ein oder anderen Post mit reinwerfen würdest, sorgt das für Abwechslung vom entsättigten und eher braunen Retro-Stil 

Edit: oder so etwas abstraktes, wie das letzte

Mein Bild ist eigentlich ein Fehlversuch. Ich wollte gestern Nacht die Landschaft (einfach als Experiment) unter geisterhaftem Vollmondlicht fotografieren und war anfangs enttäuscht und gleichzeitig irgendwo fasziniert, dass es wie normales Sonnenlicht aussah  Ich sollte mir endlich CaptureOne/Lightroom kaufen, Landschaften sind das einzige Thema, bei denen ich definitv nicht auf PS setzen kann.


----------



## TheRealStone (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sich Mittelaterliche und Moderne Architektur trifft... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfnkls (11. Oktober 2014)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Wenn sich Mittelaterliche und Moderne Architektur trifft...


 
Ein schönes Motiv, aber in meinen Augen hapert es an der SW-Umsetzung.
Der Himmel ist zu flau, der Bereich zwischen Glas und "Burg" zu detailarm.
Vlt hast Du die Möglichkeit nochmal die Details rauszuholen?

Gruß


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Ein schönes Motiv, aber in meinen Augen hapert es an der SW-Umsetzung.
> Der Himmel ist zu flau, der Bereich zwischen Glas und "Burg" zu detailarm.
> Vlt hast Du die Möglichkeit nochmal die Details rauszuholen?
> 
> Gruß


Flau und Detailarm, das sind doch sehr subjektive Geschichten. Was ist, wenn das so gewollt ist, um das Bild nicht zu überladen? Also, grundsätzlich find ich ich das Bild geil.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie ging das? Runter kommense alle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Oktober 2014)

Welcher Iso ist das den? 25k? 50k?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Oktober 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Welcher Iso ist das den? 25k? 50k?


 
hätte sie vielleicht etwas weiter rechts angeordnet um die Linie des Geländers mit einzubeziehen, ansonsten schick.


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Oktober 2014)

Erstes Ergebnis vom heutigen Shooting; für das Forum etwas gediegener beschnitten:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Oktober 2014)

Insgesamt find ich es gut. Zwei Dinge die mich stören. Hätte vielleicht die Hände niedriger und dichter am Körper positioniert, insofern das dann mit dem Gewächs noch passt. Also für mich sind die Hände zu dominant. Die andere Sache ist das angeschnittene Haar. Ist ne persönliche Meinung aber entweder mit ganzen Haaren oder ohne haaransatz und über der Stirn geschnitten.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Oktober 2014)

Danke für das Feedback; beides ist wohl Geschmackssache und der Ausschnitt ist, wie gesagt, eigentlich noch mehr nach unten vorhanden, also das deutlich mehr an Arm und vom Körper zu sehen ist -das mit dem Haaransatz: hätte ich zu sehr nach unten abgeschnitten, hätte es gedrungen gewirkt - nach oben war keine Luft mehr.


----------



## wlfnkls (12. Oktober 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Flau und Detailarm, das sind doch sehr subjektive Geschichten. Was ist, wenn das so gewollt ist, um das Bild nicht zu überladen? Also, grundsätzlich find ich ich das Bild geil.



Deswegen steht da ja auch "in meinen Augen".
Junge junge junge...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Oktober 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback; beides ist wohl Geschmackssache und der Ausschnitt ist, wie gesagt, eigentlich noch mehr nach unten vorhanden, also das deutlich mehr an Arm und vom Körper zu sehen ist -das mit dem Haaransatz: hätte ich zu sehr nach unten abgeschnitten, hätte es gedrungen gewirkt - nach oben war keine Luft mehr.


 
kann man das irgendwo sehen so wie es ist und wirken kann?


----------



## wlfnkls (12. Oktober 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Welcher Iso ist das den? 25k? 50k?


 
Wenn du die Belichtungskorrektur nicht auf +0.3 gestellt hättest, hättest du sicher die Blende noch etwas öffnen können, was dem Bokeh entgegen gekommen wäre und du hättest die Dame evtl besser freigestellt.
Ansonsten ein schönes Motiv mit verbesserungswürdigem Schnitt


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Oktober 2014)

mal wieder eins vom Wochenende, ganz frisch von gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Wenn du die Belichtungskorrektur nicht auf +0.3 gestellt hättest, hättest du sicher die Blende noch etwas öffnen können, was dem Bokeh entgegen gekommen wäre und du hättest die Dame evtl besser freigestellt.
> Ansonsten ein schönes Motiv mit verbesserungswürdigem Schnitt


 
70-200 2.8L IS II USM - da geht also nicht "weniger" als 2.8
+0.3 habe ich über ACR erreicht


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Wenn du die Belichtungskorrektur nicht auf +0.3 gestellt hättest, hättest du sicher die Blende noch etwas öffnen können, was dem Bokeh entgegen gekommen wäre und du hättest die Dame evtl besser freigestellt.
> Ansonsten ein schönes Motiv mit verbesserungswürdigem Schnitt


 
Wie willst du bei nem 70-200 die Blende weiter als f/2.8 öffnen   ?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (12. Oktober 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> mal wieder eins vom Wochenende, ganz frisch von gestern



Ich glaub durch den Mund atmen wäre ihr zugute gekommen.


----------



## wlfnkls (12. Oktober 2014)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 70-200 2.8L IS II USM - da geht also nicht "weniger" als 2.8
> +0.3 habe ich über ACR erreicht



Das Objektiv hab ich in den EXIF nicht gefunden. Power of RAW


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Das Objektiv hab ich in den EXIF nicht gefunden. Power of RAW


 
Springt einen doch beinahe an  .


----------



## wlfnkls (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab nur fix via windows-details geschaut


----------



## pixelflair (13. Oktober 2014)

Frisch aus deer Kamera von gestern Abend


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2014)

wlfnkls schrieb:


> Deswegen steht da ja auch "in meinen Augen".
> Junge junge junge...


hmmm... Vielleicht sollte ich es vermeiden mit Single malt in der Blutbahn Kommentare zuschreiben. man man man...


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Oktober 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich glaub durch den Mund atmen wäre ihr zugute gekommen.



Klingt interessant, ich schau mal ob ich eins habe und wenn nicht dann Probier ich es beim nächsten mal


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. Oktober 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, ich schau mal ob ich eins habe und wenn nicht dann Probier ich es beim nächsten mal


 
Finde leicht geöffnete Lippen irgendwie schöner und da manche da etwas schwierigkeiten mit haben und verspannen ist es ganz hilfreich sie zu bitten einfach durch den Mund zu atmen. Dann sind die Lippen meist so weit wie nötig geöffnet, ganz unbewusst.


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Oktober 2014)

Noch etwas vom Wochenende:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Oktober 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Noch etwas vom Wochenende:


 
Das ganz kuhl, auch wenn mir etwas schärfe auf den Augen fehlt.


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Ich habe mich nach dem Fokussieren bewegt, fand es trotzdem ganz nett. Die Belichtung deines Bildes finde ich richtig klasse, muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit abschauen.  So, das letzte (Alibi-)Bild aus der Serie, dann ist es auch gut mit der Dame.

Sehe gerade, dass durch die Komprimierung die Oberlippe komisch aussieht, beim Original ist es nicht so.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2014)

Möge die ISO-Schlacht beginnen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Möge die ISO-Schlacht beginnen  .


Schöner Satz ohne Exifs oder Angaben ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich setz mal ISO 32 an


----------



## SanjiWhite (17. Oktober 2014)

Rathaus in Ostfildern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (17. Oktober 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Rathaus in Ostfildern



Sowas find ich richtig geil


----------



## reisball (17. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Oktober 2014)

Eine 2 Jahre alte Leiche aus dem Keller geholt 

Nur Lightroom


----------



## reisball (19. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (19. Oktober 2014)

Erasmus Brücke in Rotterdam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (19. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (24. Oktober 2014)

Da ist jemand schon auf dem Weg in das Wochenende.


----------



## mayo (24. Oktober 2014)

Wie süß...


----------



## reisball (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (25. Oktober 2014)

Die Graffitis sind schick aber fotografisch isses nix.


----------



## bruderbethor (26. Oktober 2014)

So mal wieder was von mir, ganz frisch von gestern Nacht


----------



## Günnie Kologe (26. Oktober 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> So mal wieder was von mir, ganz frisch von gestern Nacht


 
Idee find ich generell gut aber ich weiß nicht ob sie etwas untergeht. Durch das SW und da die Linienführung meine Augen immer geradeaus die Straße entlang an ihr vorbei führt.

Als Alibibild mal was Analoges im Kleinbild


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Oktober 2014)

@ Günnie Kologe:

Das soll so  die Stelle ist bewusst so ausgewählt, ich wollte vor allem die Surrealistik der Lokation mit dem Kontrast des Tanzes versehen. Das Lichtspiel hat in meinen Augen nach einem harten SW Kontrast verlangt


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2014)

"Hör auf mit dem Dreck! Das hätte nen Elfer werden können!" "Er wollte es doch so!" "Das ist mir ******egal!"

Es Rauscht übrigens nicht - es hat geschüttet


----------



## bruderbethor (2. November 2014)

Und mal wieder was vom letzten Wochenende  

Für die Technik interessierten 5D / Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art @1.4


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. November 2014)

Guten Abend

Zerreißt es!


----------



## SanjiWhite (3. November 2014)

VIEL ZU DUNKEL 


Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (4. November 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Zerreißt es!



Schneid bitte das Auge nicht an das ist es sehr gelungen 

ps. wo treibst du nur immer diese Modelle auf


----------



## Wired (4. November 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Zerreißt es!


 Ich weis nich was es ist aber das Foto hat richtig was, wirklich.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. November 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Schneid bitte das Auge nicht an das ist es sehr gelungen
> 
> ps. wo treibst du nur immer diese Modelle auf


 
Dann würde es aber so aussehen als hätte ich mir Gedanken um den Schnitt gemacht 

Ich find das gut so angeschnitten 

Die Modelle kommen zu mir


----------



## bruderbethor (4. November 2014)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Dann würde es aber so aussehen als hätte ich mir Gedanken um den Schnitt gemacht
> 
> Ich find das gut so angeschnitten
> 
> Die Modelle kommen zu mir



Würde mir aber besser gefallen  

So so ... liegt hoffentlich nicht am Namen  (okay okay der war niveaulos!)

Nein dein Bilder sind im Ernst sehr gut und vor allem Individuel Gefällt mir oft sehr gut was du da machst 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. November 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:
			
		

> Nein dein Bilder sind im Ernst sehr gut und vor allem Individuel Gefällt mir oft sehr gut was du da machst


Dem schließe ich mich an. 



War ja gerade Halloween: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. November 2014)

Ich mags halt irgendwie knapp geschnitten


----------



## BillDschirm (8. November 2014)

Von gestern...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. November 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Von gestern...



mich stört etwas das Blatt auf ihrer Stirn. Wirkt so drauf gelegt.

Bei mir war es gestern kuschelig


----------



## Placebo (9. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A57|Samyang 85mm @f/1.4|2x Yongnou YN560-III


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2014)

Der Schattenwurf vom Brillengestell auf den Augen durch die Blitze sieht mMn etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. November 2014)

Ich denke wenn man zwei Blitze und so viel Lichtstärke zur Verfügung hat könnte man spannenderes Licht erzeugen und interessantere Bildwirkung erzielen.


----------



## Placebo (9. November 2014)

Danke für die Kritik 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Schattenwurf vom Brillengestell auf den Augen durch die Blitze sieht mMn etwas komisch aus.


 Du hast recht, ist mir irgendwie nie aufgefallen. Habe es ein bisschen abgeschwächt, ganz entfernen macht das Bild alienhaft.



Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man zwei Blitze und so viel Lichtstärke zur Verfügung hat könnte man spannenderes Licht erzeugen und interessantere Bildwirkung erzielen.


 Werde beim nächsten Versuch daran denken  Ein vielleicht spannenderes habe ich noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (9. November 2014)

Noch etwas Architektur von meinem ersten Hamburg-Trip. Alles freihand und in Lightroom so gut wie möglich ausgerichtet.


----------



## bruderbethor (9. November 2014)

@Placebo: Ja das ist in der Tat spannender, das andere war mir pesönlich etwas zu zentral, auch ven ich die EBV garnicht so schlecht fand. Mit dem Licht haben die anderen aber Recht 

Und mal wieder was vom WE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2014)

Da ist jemand komplett bedient....


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. November 2014)

Novembergrau im Hafen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laterne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. November 2014)

Am Wochenende in Lissabon gewesen. Leider hab ich auf Grund einer gewissen Anzahl Bierchen übersehen das ISO auf 3200 war


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. November 2014)

Guten Abend


----------



## BillDschirm (12. November 2014)

Sehr schickes Bild, Günnie - dass ich deine Bilder mag, weißt du ja. Trotz des Hochnebels war ich heute auch unterwegs:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2014)

Chris ist das Anna Lisa?


----------



## BillDschirm (12. November 2014)

Du kennst sie?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (13. November 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Du kennst sie?


 
Ich kenn sie nicht


----------



## taks (14. November 2014)

Nebeltal


----------



## Günnie Kologe (14. November 2014)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2014)

Arnim Teutoburg-Weiß von den Beatsteaks zu besuch in Magdeburg


----------



## BillDschirm (18. November 2014)

"Witchlight"


----------



## Günnie Kologe (20. November 2014)

Morschen


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. November 2014)

Ein paar Freunde


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2014)

die Jenni


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. November 2014)

Ich hatte heute mal Straßenlaternen auf dem Programm. Ca. 8m neben den Laternen befindet sich normale Straßenbeleuchtung mit Natriumdampflampen. Das ergibt natürlich ein wunderbares Mischlicht mit richtig rotem Mauerwerk. Ich habe einfach mal verschiedene Bearbeitungen ausgewählt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2014)

Konzertbesucher sollten dazu aufgefordert werden ihre Handys in der Tasche zu lassen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. November 2014)

Ist doch viel zu laut zum Telefonieren beim Konzert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Konzertbesucher sollten dazu aufgefordert werden ihre Handys in der Tasche zu lassen .


Bei der zielgruppe dieser musik aber zu erwarten.  Allerdings passt es auch dazu. (in meinen augen)
Wenn du sowas vermeiden willst dann versuch es doch mal mit rock/metal. Da dürften sich dererlei probleme nicht ergben.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2014)

Bei Rock/Metal bin ich eigentlich hauptsächlich weil es auch eher meine Musik ist . Leider versuchens auch da immer wieder welche mitm Handy . War aber froh als die drei Songs um waren und der Text-Kollege und ich aus der Arena raus waren .


----------



## XP1500Monster (28. November 2014)

Kommt ja auch immer auf die Band an 
Ich habe ziemlichen Respekt vor (Metal-) Konzertfotografen - muss das nicht höllisch laut und gegebenenfalls heiß sein? Bei Bands wie Rammstein ( <3 ) hätte ich ja Angst das ich da verbrutzel.
Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass starke Laser die Kamera bzw. den Sensor beschädigen können, stimmt das?
Alibi (Kamera: Sony DSC RX 100 M2):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

Laut ja, da gibts Oropax gegen . Heiß auch Teils (In Ex und Heaven Shall Burn waren da bisher die krasstesten). Da hast du aber etwa beim Intro von HSB Grabenverbot gehabt, durftest für zwei Songs rein und musstest dann wieder raus, weil dann wieder gebrutzelt wurde. Habe meine langen Haare aber noch  . Das mitm Laser stimmt. Aber an sich nur relevant wenn du Liveview an hast, filmst oder lange belichtest. Ansonsten ist die Chance sehr klein, dass du das direkte Eintreffen des Lasers im richtigen Winkel auf den Sensor innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteils timest. Wenn du es schaffen solltest, würde ich ernsthaft über Lottospielen nachdenken. Und wenns mal passiert... Ein Gehäuse ist Verschleißteil und schnell ausgewechselt.


----------



## taks (28. November 2014)

Bei manchen Konzerten gibts auch noch die Wasser-Problematik:
Wenns in der Halle so heiss ist, dass es vom Kondenswasser beginnt zu regnen 
(Geschehen bei nem Dropkick Murphys Konzert)

PS: sry für Offtopic


----------



## Skysnake (29. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Laut ja, da gibts Oropax gegen . Heiß auch Teils (In Ex und Heaven Shall Burn waren da bisher die krasstesten). Da hast du aber etwa beim Intro von HSB Grabenverbot gehabt, durftest für zwei Songs rein und musstest dann wieder raus, weil dann wieder gebrutzelt wurde. Habe meine langen Haare aber noch  . Das mitm Laser stimmt. Aber an sich nur relevant wenn du Liveview an hast, filmst oder lange belichtest. Ansonsten ist die Chance sehr klein, dass du das direkte Eintreffen des Lasers im richtigen Winkel auf den Sensor innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteils timest. Wenn du es schaffen solltest, würde ich ernsthaft über Lottospielen nachdenken. Und wenns mal passiert... Ein Gehäuse ist Verschleißteil und schnell ausgewechselt.


Also ich habe mal EINEN! Blitz auf ZWEI! Fotos bekommen, aber beim Lotto habe ich dennoch kein Glück gehabt


----------



## Ratty0815 (5. Dezember 2014)

So meine Lieben Fotoverrückten, 

Länger hat man von mir nichts gehört bzw. in diesem Fall gesehen. 
Das hatte mit den Umständen zu tun das aus meinen kleinen Coop-Fotopartner nun ein Großer geworden ist. 
Nun seit dem 25.08 ist er großer Stolzer Bruder und ich ebenso Stolzer Papa. 
Dennoch lassen wir uns die Zeit miteinander nicht nehmen um hin und wieder ein wenig rumzuexperimentieren.
Wieder einmal durfte mit Lebensmitteln "gespielt" werden!

Und für alle die gerne Wissen wie wir diese Idee umgesetzt haben.
Zuerst haben wir uns aus LEGO erstmal zwei Türme gebaut in denen wir die Löffel einhacken konnten.
Dann haben wir die Loffelhalter auf ein Backblech gelegt damit Muttis Küchentisch nicht eingesaut wird.
Und damit die Bodenplatte von LEGO nicht eingesaut wird und das Licht das von Oben kommt auch noch Reflektiert, haben wir einfach weißes Papier ausgelegt.
Ein großer Bastelbogen in Schwarz Diente als Hindergrund.
Beleuchtet wurde das ganze mit einer Octabox von SDMV und einem Systemblitz. 

Und nun durfte der "Große" Coop-Fotopartner den Honig aufgießen. 

Alles in allem, mit LEGO Aufbau, "Fotobox" gestalten, Licht ausrichten, Honig rumschmieren, alles sauber machen und wieder verräumen + eine schnelle Nacharbeit in Lightroom hat eine Kindsbeschäftigung für Rund 3 Stunden ergeben.
Zeit die sich Mutter und der "kleine" nahmen um einen Mittagsschlaf auf dem Sofa zu genehmigen.

Und die Bilder die wir damals für uns von unserem "kleinen" Spatz machten gibts die Tage...


----------



## Luemmel (5. Dezember 2014)

Neuchlich Nachts in Bremen.. Mühle im Licht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eos 70d/EF-s55-250 IS STM/
Entwickelt in Lightroom


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2014)

"Och männo, was hab ich denn jetzt wieder getan?!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Historischer Weihnachtsmarkt zu Bautzen | Weihnachtsmarkt | Wenzelsmarkt | Weihnachten in Bautzen - BAUTZEN ERLEBEN


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2014)

Friedhof Hamburg-Ohlsdorf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100% Crop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein bisschen was von der Straße. Mit meiner neuen/alten Pentax geschossen  Man beachte die sagenhafte ISO Performance auf dem Canstatter Wasen bei ISO 800 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (10. Dezember 2014)

Der gute Joghurtbecher Mk2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (11. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Dezember 2014)

Am Wochenende mal etwas neues probiert:


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Dezember 2014)

Von draußen hab ich auch noch was


----------



## Ratty0815 (16. Dezember 2014)

So und nun mal ein versprochenes Bild von unserem Nachwuchs und eben mir, seinem Papa.
Mehr Bilder werden zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen Weg ins Internet finden, da sich der kleine Mann 
einfach kaum dazu äußern kann...

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Dezember 2014)

Nochmal was von diesem Sommer

Sound75




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Kieler Weihnachtsmarkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in der Spielzeugabteilung eines Kaufhauses mit furchtbarem Licht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (18. Dezember 2014)

Platzhaltertext


----------



## BillDschirm (18. Dezember 2014)

Habe vor 2 Wochen in Goslar auch mal ein Foto auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt geschossen und noch einen Farbfilter in LR verwendet.  Das FUJINON XF 35mm F1.4 R ist einfach mein absoluter Liebling und gerade in solchen Situationen könnte ich mir das Teil gleich noch 2x auf Vorrat kaufen, damit ich es in Zukunft niemals missen muss.


----------



## taks (18. Dezember 2014)

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus den Ferien 


edit: Ich muss glaub nochmals ein bisschen Nachbearbeiten. Die Fotos durch die Autoscheibe habe irgendwie einen speziellen Farbton.
War Gestern beim bearbeiten schon 40 Stunden wach, ist mir irgendwie nicht mehr so sehr aufgefallen -.-


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist mal was anderes - gefällt mir. Versuch doch aber nochmal bei 2, 3 und 4 den echt üblen Sensordreck wegzustempeln . Nach dem Urlaub ist da wohl mal eine ausgewachsene Sensorreinigung nötig  !


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2014)

Das ist meine alte D70 mit dem Dreck auf dem Sensor und das war schon vor den Ferien 
Hatte mal selbst mit einer Reinigung versucht (mit mässigem erfolg wie man sieht) und einschicken ist mir zu teuer für das alte Ding.
Wollte nur nicht die D90 mit in den Sand nehmen ^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleiner schneller Jahresrückblick


----------



## Air0r (20. Dezember 2014)

Nach langer Zeit auch von mir mal wieder was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (26. Dezember 2014)

@*Air0r*: Eine sehr schöne Gegend und sehr schöne Fotos 
___

An alle: Frohe Weihnachten --besser spät als nie! 

Nikon E 50mm 1.8 aus den 70ern, Nikon D3100, f-Wert ca. 2.8, HDR-Belichtungsreihe (Tonemap lokal via Photoshop "HDR Pro"), einige Kurvenanpassungen via 16bpc-PP im Anschluss. Hoffe es gefällt wem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. Dezember 2014)

Es sieht gut aus aber ich würd es bisschen Dunkler machen. So das die Kerze zu  lichtquelle wird...   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NN-Fotografie


----------



## pixelflair (27. Dezember 2014)

Auf der Rücktour von Arbeit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (30. Dezember 2014)

So meine Lieben, 

Die Festtage haben unsere ganze Familie doch gut in die Mangel genommen.
Das Fest  wurde abermals bei uns gefeiert und die Arbeit war nicht wenige.
Aber unserer Familie und unseren Angehörigen hat es bestimmt auch ein wenig Gefallen. 

Dennoch haben wir auch mal einen Abend einfach abschalten können (gestern, bevor es morgen wieder los geht) 

Entstanden ist dabei das hier...


----------



## McZonk (30. Dezember 2014)

Endlich Winter  Hats dieses Jahr doch noch geklappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

"Wenn Blicke töten könnten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2015)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr, PCGH und PCGHX!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Januar 2015)

Wünsche euch auch noch ein schönes, neues Jahr und viel gutes Licht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (1. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn ich gerade kein Bild zur Hand habe, poste ich trotzdem.

Das wünsche ich euch allen auch!

Edit: wird halt noch nachgeliefert, wenn ich zuhause bin...


----------



## Air0r (2. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn ich keine Post zur Hand habe, bilde ich trotzdem. Äh, was?

Obligatorisches Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (2. Januar 2015)

noch aus 2014. Trotzdem Frohes Neues euch allen.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2015)

So, meine D70 ist wieder Staubfrei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein Alibibild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (3. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute für das neue Jahr und weil es draußen heute so ungemütlich ist, gibt es anbei ein Bild vom letzten Urlaub:


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2015)

Ebenfalls ein gutes Neues Jahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (14. Januar 2015)

So nachdem die Tage nun wieder ihre normale Form gefunden haben, muss ich hier doch noch schnell was nachreichen!

Mit unserem gebastelten "Danbo" haben wir unsere Neujahrswünsche bekundet. 
Das Ergebnis unserer Bastelarbeit und Bilderserie wollte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 

Und wünsche euch ebenso ein, wenn auch verspätetes, gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2015)

Mit dem "alten Eisen" 40D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2015)

Einmal Flagge zeigen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hitzestau (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alte Eisenbahnbrücke, DB Areal Basel: bei Sonnenschein

Kamera: Canon EOS 60 D
Bearbeitung: Adobe Lightroom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alte Eisenbahnbrücke, DB Areal Basel: dieselbe Location, von der Gegenrichtung fotografiert

Kamera: Canon EOS 60 D
Bearbeitung: Adobe Lightroom


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

Heute mal Langeweile gehabt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

"Hää?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2015)

Hamburg: Große Ideen, große Mythen 


Spoiler



...und zumindest ein paar Politiker finden dazu noch große Stimmen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2015)

Mein Blümchen muss hier auch mal rein .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit :Canon EOS 100 D
Makrozwischenringe
Geknipst am : 07.02.2015
in : Unserer Küche (Halte die gewünschte Form des Threaderstellers ein)
Bildbearbeitung 1.Bild mit Fotor 
Anhang 1 mit Fotor
Anhang 2 out of Cam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hamburg: Große Ideen, große Mythen


Du hast großes geld und große (lange) bauzeit vergessen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Februar 2015)

Ok Heute Nochmal Makro.

Eine LED (Die Lichttechnik der Zukunft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Rote bei der Arbeit (haben die leider nicht überlebt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig Nachgeschärft mit Fotor.

Einer geht noch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



out of Cam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit es kein Doppelpost wird,häng ich das von Heute mal drann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Februar 2015)

Heute noch mal Tropfen gemacht.
Der ist nachbearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde gerne mal einen TAT hinbekommen.

Was er zeigt ist schon Tropfenkunst in Vollendung.(aber auch viel Technik^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaKbpw4Ko8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (17. Februar 2015)

Der Baum.
EOS 7D mit EF-S 10-18 STM. f/8, 1/60sec., ISO-400, 10mm, entfesselter Blitz unterm Baum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biene @Arbeit. 
EOS 7D + EF-S 60mm/2,8 Macro USM. f/6.3, 1/640sec., ISO-800.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwebfliege am frühen Morgen.
EOS 7D mit EF-S 60mm/2.8 Macro. f/11, 1/5sec.; ISO-100.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestarter
EOS 7D mit EF 135/2 L USM. f/2, 1/400sec., ISO-100, Spotmessung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacMen01 (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich hier auch mein einklinken. Vielleicht etwas außergewöhnlich aber dennoch interessant finde ich die Astrofotografie. Ich habe diese einige Jahre betrieben und mich dabei auf die Langzeit- Deep Sky Fotografie von Emissionsnebeln im Schmalband spezialisiert. Diese Aufnahme hat eine gesamte Belichtungszeit von 8,5 Stunden!

Hier mal eine meiner Aufnahmen welche ich von meiner Sternwarte aus aufgenommen habe. 

Aufnahmedaten:
IC1396 Elefantenrüssel in HST Farben
Seeing: 6-7/10
Transparenz: 6-7/10
Niedrige Luftfeuchtigkeit
Kein Mond
Temperatur ca. 16-24°C über die Nacht
Optik Takahashi TOA 130F + Reducer
CCD Atik 383L+ mit EFW2 Filterrad und Baader Filtersatz (Ha-7nm, OIII-8,5nm, SII-8nm)
Guiding über OAG + Lodestar
Montierung Losmandy Titan

Belichtungen bei -10°C Kühlung:
Ha 24x600s 1x1
OIII 12x600s 1x1
SII 12x600s 1x1
RGB je 2x300s 1x1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse
Chris


----------



## McZonk (21. Februar 2015)

*Shanghai: The Bund.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir gibts mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit. 
Da habe ich mir doch Glatt wieder das Kinderspielzeug geholt und ein wenig gespielt!

Muss aber dazu vielleicht doch mal die ein oder andere Erklärung fürs Allgemeine Verständnis beitragen.
Normal sind ja eigentlich Menschen mein Interesse.
Doch ich selber stelle diese nicht ins Netz (das machen diese dann evtl. von sich aus)
Vor allem da es sich zum Teil um sehr freizügige Bilder handelt.

Daher habe ich zum Ausgleich mich eben auch an so anderen Sachen probiert und stelle diese gerne als Anregung zur Verfügung.
Klar ist aber wohl das ich selber mir viele Ideen aus dem Netz hole und eben versuche die Nachzustellen, bis ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bin.

Wieder einmal wünsche ich viel Spass beim Betrachten der Bilder...


----------



## Grim3001 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

C350-4Matic- Kurvenjäger in seiner natürlichen Umgebung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (2. März 2015)

Schade, dass ich nicht mehr Weitwinkel habe, um z.B. noch interessante Teile des Horizonts aufs Bild zu bekommen. 

Sony A57 | Kitlinse, 18mm, f/3.5 | 30s | Stativ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## BillDschirm (2. März 2015)

Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr unterwegs gewesen. Das Bild ist spontan im McCafé entstanden, für die Verhältnisse dort, hinnehmbar.


----------



## floppyexe (3. März 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> für die Verhältnisse dort, hinnehmbar.


falsch! Das spricht richtig an! Klasse Arbeit.


----------



## BillDschirm (3. März 2015)

Besten Dank, freut mich immer, wenn die Bilder jemandem gefallen. Das Bild oben war aber wirklich nur ein spontaner Schnappschuss; wir waren eigentlich in den Feldern unterwegs, das Ergebnis ist das folgende und entspricht eher meinem Stil:


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2015)

Final Four-Jubel  aus der 40D mit angeflanschtem 18-35/1.8...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2015)

Bisschen Basteldrang - erhält ein zweites Leben ...


----------



## DaxTrose (8. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grim3001 (9. März 2015)

EOS100d mit 18-55mm Kit-Objektiv und nachbearbeitet. Isser nicht süß, der Kleine? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2015)

Dieses künstliche Bokeh geht gar nicht


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2015)

Frisch aus der Kamera:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (15. März 2015)

Ich hatte meine Pentax leider am Freitag nicht dabei, als noch die Sonne in Hamburg schien...
 daher Bilder vom meinem Nokia Lumia 925, sind auch ganz nett geworden für ein Handy!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2015)

Mit Lumia Camera fotografiert?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mit Lumia Camera fotografiert?


Gibts da noch was anderes? (wer nutzt schon das windows-kameraprogramm)
Alibibild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BremsenBremsenBremsenBremsen....


----------



## Atothedrian (15. März 2015)

Aus London zurück. EOS 70 D und 22mm f/2,8 und f/4-5,6 75-300mm von Canon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2015)

Bisschen Handball...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2015)

Bisschen Porträt


----------



## call_911 (17. März 2015)

Bisschen gelangweilt schauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (18. März 2015)

Frühlingsgrüße aus dem Norden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. März 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bisschen Porträt



Das schaut nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings gefällt mir die Unschärfe auf dem Mund nicht, die fällt mir zu strk aus


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2015)

Immer schön das Ziel im Auge behalten !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (26. März 2015)

Letztens im Garten  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (27. März 2015)

Am Mittwoch war auch auch mal wieder mit einer Kommilitonin unterwegs. Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2015)

Lichtspiele am Hamburger Hafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2015)

Gesichtsausdrücke sind doch immer wieder göttlich ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2015)

Sorgte etwas für Belustigung zwischen den Kollegen heute das Bild . \m/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2015)

"Verzieh dich, du kriegst mich eh nicht!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (7. April 2015)

Gestern Abend am Regensburger Westhafen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2015)

Da freut sich aber einer ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. April 2015)

Am Donnerstag war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs. Waren leider keine optimalen Bedingungen vorhanden; hatte aber dann doch Glück, dass ein gutes Bild entstanden ist.


----------



## hann96 (15. April 2015)

Ich liebe Langzeitbelichtungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2015)

Alles für die Katz' .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (18. April 2015)

Auch bei mir kommen mal die ersten Sonnenstrahlen an. Einerseits find ich es etwas überbelichtet, andererseits finde ich strahl das dann so schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (19. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (26. April 2015)

Nicht ganz zufrieden, aber gefällt mir ganz gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Nicht ganz zufrieden, aber gefällt mir ganz gut



Windows XP


----------



## taks (27. April 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Windows XP



Windows 11 


Damit es kein Spam ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (27. April 2015)

Donauwehr in Passau

D3100 + Tokina 11-16 + zugeschnitten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (4. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Mai 2015)

Spontan ohne Planung, einfach die Kamera und das Sigma 50/1.4 EX greifen und loslatschen.


----------



## Keinem (13. Mai 2015)

Es wurde mal wieder ein Bild für ein Plakat des Musikvereins benötigt  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (15. Mai 2015)

Lukla Richtung Lhotse auf ca. 5k und ein Distelchen aus dieser Ecke.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2015)

call_911: das Bild an sich find ich schon nicht so doll. haut einfach nicht um. und dann ist die Bild Quali auch nicht der Renner...
8iosmod: Das Bankbild ist einfach langweilig. Deine ersten Blümchenfotos haben was. Einmal wegen de beiden Bienen/wespen (war nicht gut in bio) und die Tulpe (? - Bio halt^). die würde ich mir sogar an die Wand hängen, wenn die nicht voll wäre. Komposition, nicht zentral, 3er Schnitt. hat was   
Floppyexe: die Pflanze ist einfach langweilig. Der Gipfel hat was, aber die Ecke stört extrem! und der Sensorfleck ist auch nicht schön 

Edit: damit es kein Spam ist:
"Weiber"


----------



## floppyexe (16. Mai 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Floppyexe: die Pflanze ist einfach langweilig. Der Gipfel hat was, aber die Ecke stört extrem! und der Sensorfleck ist auch nicht schön


Die Planze..na ja..Ansichtssache. Die Ecke rechts ist vom Fenster und einen Sensorfleck gibt es nicht. Das was du meinst ist von der Scheibe.
So zu dir:
rechts Türrahmen, links Bempel und Überkopf Reste einer Gitarre.
Aber bedenke Raucher, das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ansonsten ist das Bild schon Spitze!


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (16. Mai 2015)

Ja ein Wennig "People" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MKIII mit altem 70-200 F4


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2015)

Aufhellblitzen oder ein Reflektor hätten Wunder gewirkt .


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (16. Mai 2015)

Ja leider Nichts davon gehabt  Nur die MKIII und 70-200 f4


----------



## totovo (18. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (18. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (19. Mai 2015)

So ganz langsam komme ich vom Bildstil in die Richtung, in die ich möchte.


----------



## totovo (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (23. Mai 2015)

Bin momentan in meiner Experimentierphase bzgl. klassicher Photographie. Wurde hierbei von Peter Lindbergh inspiriert. ^^ Die Aufnahme wurde in einer Kirche am Fenster gemacht. Die Bearbeitung reduzierte sich auf die S/W-Konvertierung + minimales Rauschen hinzugefügt. Kritik ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte den Kopf nicht angeschnitten und noch etwas licht auf die linke Gesichtsseite gebracht.


----------



## totovo (29. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, dass habe ich hier noch nicht gezeigt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Mai 2015)

lebst du noch oder heute schon fotografiert?


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2015)

Chefe de Cuisine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2015)

Heißt es nicht "chef de la cuisine" ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2015)

Ich Poste hier auch nochmal die Colage vom Japan Tag ,Gestern in Düsseldorf .


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-kritik-beratung-post7432889.html#post7432889




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine zweiten Feuerwerks Aufnahmen.


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Juni 2015)

Am Wochenende war ich mal in Hamburg; hier 2 Bilder aus dessen Unterwelt.


----------



## hann96 (5. Juni 2015)

Nach 3 Wochen endlich mal wieder fotografieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2015)

Nach einer Woche Island mal ein paar Schnappschüsse 

Bin zwar nicht ganz zufrieden aber was solls


----------



## hann96 (13. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Fotomotiv Hannovers.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Fotomotiv Hannovers.



und das einzig vernünftige 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (20. Juni 2015)

pixelflair schrieb:


> und das einzig vernünftige


Ruhe da auf den billigen Plätzen der 2. Liga in Braunschweig 

Damit das jetzt nicht als Of Topic zählt, packe ich noch ein Bild hinzu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2015)

Mal mit der kleinen Oly rumprobiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (24. Juni 2015)

Flares Flares Flares. Was hast fürn Glas?? Vielleicht bissl Endzeitstimmig bearbeitet. Oder eben zu dramatisch. Sonst ganz gut.

Edit: ich sehe gerade Olympus E-M10


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Flares Flares Flares. Was hast fürn Glas?? Vielleicht bissl Endzeitstimmig bearbeitet. Oder eben zu dramatisch. Sonst ganz gut.
> 
> Edit: ich sehe gerade Olympus E-M10



Ein m.Zuiko 12-50

Bilder 2 und 3 mit den M10 internen Art-Modi
2) Diorama Mode
3) Dramatic Effect


----------



## floppyexe (24. Juni 2015)

Danke.
Wobei mir das 1. am besten gefällt.


----------



## hann96 (25. Juni 2015)

@der_yappi 

Gefällt mir alles sehr, ich mag auch diese mit Kontrast überzogenen "Weltuntergangs Bilder", das letzte Bild ist aber selbst mir etwas zu extrem.
Du könntest evtl. eine Maske um die Straße legen und dann nur dort die Klarheit mehr erhöhen, als bei der Wiese und dem Himmel, wo das m. Meinung nach nicht so extrem sein muss.


----------



## call_911 (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt blüht die Hauswurz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (28. Juni 2015)

Nachtruhe genießen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich mein OTG-Kabel zum Kontrollieren des "Bulb"-Belichtungsmodus über's Smartphone nicht griffbereit hatte, waren maximal 30-Sekunden-Belichtungen 'drin –> ISO-Rauschen und Vignettierung. Gibt ein nächstes mal. 
__

EDIT:
Dazu mein erstes, obligatorisches Kirchen-HDR, welches perspektivisch leider ordentlich schief ging. Vermisste an dem Tag die Zeit für ein Panorama oder wenigstens ein paar mehr Versuche aus unterschiedlichen Winkeln. Perspektivische Verzerrungen sind auch 'drin, will aber jetzt nicht nochmal Lightroom bemühen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (28. Juni 2015)

Sv Sandhausen - Kickers Würzburg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  2tes mal Fußball fotografiert und kann jetzt schon sagen es ist langweilig  

Nicht Fußball selbst. Ich liebe Fußball.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juni 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> 2tes mal Fußball fotografiert und kann jetzt schon sagen es ist langweilig
> 
> Nicht Fußball selbst. Ich liebe Fußball.


Wie das?  Um es interessanter zu gestallten kannst du ja selbst noch mit übers feld sprinten und dabei foto`s machen. 
Ich selbst mag fußball ja nicht wirklich (von mir aus kann jeder spieler einen ball bekommen und der torwart sein tor mit brettern zu machen ), aber die bilder sind in meinen augen


----------



## totovo (28. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2015)

Ein bisschen Portraitfotografie geübt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

36° und es wird noch heisser, das macht ein kaltes Bier umso nicer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (3. Juli 2015)

Geändert von taks: Morgen um 12:57 Uhr?? Hä?
Ontopic: vllt. etwas länger stehen lassen damit sich mehr Feuchtigkeit an der Flache absetzt.
Ansonsten: Prost!


----------



## hann96 (4. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Nur ein iPhone-Schnappschuss, den ich meinem Nachbarn gestern gesendet habe -> die Ernte beginnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nur ein iPhone-Schnappschuss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gehört meiner Meinung hier nicht rein.


----------



## Euda (6. Juli 2015)

37° C und der Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe (neben einem aprikosen Makro-Versuch - Indoor während des Unwetters gestern). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2015)

Das vierte Bild ist richtig schön, die anderen sagen mir nicht so zu.


----------



## pixelflair (6. Juli 2015)

Mal unterwegs gewesen letzten Wochen und bla xD


----------



## Euda (7. Juli 2015)

@Skysnake: Danke für's Feedback! Die meisten sind HDRs und mein Ziel ist ein möglichst natürlicher Look, was mir noch nicht bei allem gelingt (siehe die Blätter beim "Gestripp"). Ein elender Kampf zwischen Kamera, Szene, Weißabgleich, Ausleuchtung, Software, Monitor und dem Kerl davor. 
@pixelflair: Diese Aufteilung in drei Ebenen beim Dritten gefällt mir  – wo ist'n das? Noch was Konstruktives: Vignette beim Zweiten schwächer und beim Dritten wirkt das Violett des Himmels etwas surreal.
__

Alibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Juli 2015)

Nach gefühlten Monaten, heute mal wieder ein Gesicht fotografiert.


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2015)

20km aufs Dorf gefahren... dort festgestellt, dass ich aus welchen gründen auch immer keine Speicherkarte dabei hatte 

... 20km nach Hause gefahren und eigentlich schon keine Lust mehr... Ans Motiv gedacht 

und 20km wieder dort hin gegondelt!










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wahnsinn, was wir in Deutschland für ne Lichtverschmutzung haben...
Die nächsten größeren Städte waren mindestens 15Km Luflinie weg^^


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2015)

Was glaubste wie viele Sterne ich normal sehe. Großraum Stuttgart bzw Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (Heidelberg/Mannheimer Ecke).

Richtig fast garkeine


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was glaubste wie viele Sterne ich normal sehe. Großraum Stuttgart bzw Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (Heidelberg/Mannheimer Ecke).
> 
> Richtig fast garkeine



Ohje, das glaube ich...

Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder in die Alpen, da sieht man die Milchstraße sehr gut!


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Ich fahr' in ein paar Wochen nach Möhn (Dänemark) - da seh' ich auch (endlich mal) die Milchstraße und will auch mal versuchen, ein paar Bilders von zu machen.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2015)

Ich schau mal ob ich die Milchstrasse heute Nacht erwische 

Bis dahin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2015)

Ich werde wohl im August noch nach Schweden fahren, das will ich auch auf jeden Fall nutzen, um mal nach ein paar Sternen zu schauen, auch wenn die Nächte recht kurz sind da oben


----------



## hitzestau (12. Juli 2015)

Vor und nach Sonnenuntergang (Nikon D610 / 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S NIKKOR)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (12. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Feuerwerk des kleinen Fest im großen Garten... (Hannover) + nen kleiner "Wasserfall"


----------



## pixelflair (12. Juli 2015)

ein wenig milchstraße gefällig? 

Und sowas geht auch in einem Gebiet mit Stahlindustrie etc.  man muss nur wissen wie und mal 5km aus der Stadt rausfahren.

Exifs:  7D, ISo1600, 17mm  f4.0   und 120s. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. Juli 2015)

ich war wie gesagt 15km von der nächsten Stadt weg, dass Problem ist einfach, dass man mit normalen mitteln nicht länger als 15-20s Belichten kann, dann werden die Sterne zu Spuren. Dein Bild ist bei 120s mit Sicherheit nachgeführt 

Ich müsste mich einfach mal überwinden und das GPS-Modul für die Pentax anschaffen, dann kann die ihren Sensor nachführen und man kann bis zu 300s belichten


----------



## pixelflair (12. Juli 2015)

Ehrlich? spar dir das GPS Modul und kauf dir gleich den Nano Tracker. Preislich macht das kaum unterschied , und du kannst noch mehr als 300s belichten


----------



## Placebo (17. Juli 2015)

Twelve Aposltes, Australien
Sony A57|Kitlinse|18mm|f/5.6|1/1250s (keinen passenden ND-Filter gehabt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (19. Juli 2015)

Portrait


----------



## hann96 (30. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Gewusel auf der Tower Bridge wurde ich fasst bestohlen (als ich am Boden kniete, wo ich gerade die Einstellung an meiner Kamera vornahm) daran gehindert hat es mich aber nicht m.M.n. schöne Bilder zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (30. Juli 2015)

Portrait


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Verrätst du uns jetzt endlich wer das Modell ist oder was?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. Juli 2015)

Sind ja verschiedene Damen


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2015)

Mir war ein bisschen langweilig und weil grad ein Cabriolet Zuhause rum stand gabs ne kleine Ausfahrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (31. Juli 2015)

Nochmal Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe – nice dort oben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Juli 2015)

*irgendwassinnlosesschreibumauffünfzeichenzukommen*


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. August 2015)

Portrait


----------



## Haiduc (8. August 2015)

Töchterchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Das letzte Foto erinnert mich ein wenig an Blümchen - kennst du ja in deinem (offensichtlich) hohem Alter sicher noch


----------



## Haiduc (8. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto erinnert mich ein wenig an Blümchen - kennst du ja in deinem (offensichtlich) hohem Alter sicher noch



Ich kenne nicht nur Blümchen sondern auch "Bienchen"!
Dann mal eine kleine Denkaufgabe für die jungen "grauen Zellen" - Ist keine Montage sondern so fotografiert! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

Sind aber keine echten Würfel oder?


----------



## Lotto (9. August 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sind aber keine echten Würfel oder?



Na wenn er kein Photoshop benutzt hat wird einer der Würfel in der Tat kein Würfel mehr sein . Frag mich nur wie er das dann mit dem Größenunterschied aufgrund der Perspektive hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

Die Würfel sind schon echt, ist auch wie gesagt keine Montage. Skysnake hat es auch schon richtig erfasst - ist alles eine Frage der "Distanz und der Perspektive". - Werde es aber noch auflösen.... 
Hier noch ein anderes Tabletop eines Außenseiters.

Der Außenseiter!
Der ein oder andere mag jetzt denken, ist doch eh nur ein Ei unter vielen.
Leider ist dem nicht so, denn dieses eine Ei, hat es wirklich nicht leicht.
Wie es aussieht, ist es erst frisch zu der Gruppe der "weißen“ gestoßen.
Man kann es erahnen, es hat einen schweren Standpunkt sich zu behaupten, es fühlt sich eingeengt und diskriminiert.
Ich kann nur sagen „Kopf hoch kleines braunes, bist was besonderes".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

hm... 

Also meinst du echte 3D Wüfel?

Wenn ja, sollten die an sich nicht gleich groß sein, da das ansonsten nicht funktioniert. Das Ding muss offen sein. Ich seh jetzt nur auf Anhieb nicht, an welcher Stelle man es aufbrechen kann/muss. Man muss ja immer aufpassen, das man die Würfel noch verdeckt auf der richtigen Seite.

Daher ist es bedeutend einfacher das in 2D zu zeichnen, und dann eben aus der richtigen Perspektive zu fotographieren. In 3D mit gleich großen Würfeln geht es glaube ich gar nicht, wobei hier die Entfernungen sehr klein sind, also nur wenige Würfel pro Kante, da könnte es eventuell der Fehler untergehen.





Spoiler



Ist das nicht im Prinzip eine Penrose?



Spoiler



Ja ist es natürlich 

Und jetzt weiß ich nachdem ich nochmals kurz nachgeschaut habe, wie es auch geht. Du musst den Würfel in der oberen Ecke bearbeiten, also eine Fläche/Kante entfernen, und die beiden hinteren Kanten verdreht gegeneinander anordnen, dann kommt es zu diesem Effekt, wenn man im richtigen Winkel sich das ganze Anschaut.

Im Endeffekt beruht es darauf,  das es sich bei dem Bild eben um ein 2D Objekt handelt, und man ein 3D Objekt sieht. Wobei es btw. auch im realen funktioniert, so lange man weit genug weg steht, und die geometrische Anordnung nicht mehr richtig einschätzen kann. Da trickst uns eben unser Gehirn aus.


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

Hätte natürlich auch ne Montage machen können, aber das wollte ich nicht! Fotomontagen zu diesem Konstrukt gibt es im Web einige, ich wollte es aber ohne umsetzen, was glaube ich ganz gut gelungen ist.


----------



## keinnick (9. August 2015)

Sieht exakt aus wie: Und es geht auch ohne EBV !! - Bild & Foto von Haiduc aus Optische Täuschungen - Fotografie (22967771) | fotocommunity


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

Haiduc haste auch ein Bild, in dem man die Konstruktion sieht? Mich würde es wirklich interessieren, wie du das mit den Kanten gelöst hast. 

Und natürlich geht so etwas ohne! Fotomontage, darin liegt ja meiner Meinung nach auch der Witz in solchen Dingen. Klar kann man es zeichnen, aber sehr sehr sehr viel schwieriger ist es das mit echten 3D Objekten zu machen, denn man muss schon genau arbeiten, da der Effekt auch sehr schnell kaputt geht durch kleine Fehler. Also zumindest bei mir.

Btw. Wenn wir eh gerade bei ein bischen "Wie geht das" sind, machen wir doch mal mit einem "Was bin ich" weiter


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

Also gut, hier ist die Auflösung!  
Viel Handarbeit, millimetergenaues Arbeiten mit Stativ, die richtige Distanz zum Motiv. Bei meinem ersten Versuch, der von keinnick verlinkt wurde, war ich noch zu nah am Motiv, weshalb der Größenunterschied verräterisch war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (9. August 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn wir eh gerade bei ein bischen "Wie geht das" sind, machen wir doch mal mit einem "Was bin ich" weiter


Müllkutscher Airport...vor einer 747 der US Regierung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

War das wirklich soooo einfach? 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder, soooo oft bekommt man die Maschine ja nicht vor die Linse


----------



## der_yappi (9. August 2015)

VC-25 der Air Force, besser bekannt als "Air Force One"


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

Jetzt mal was kulturelles.

Postmoderne Architektur trifft auf Renaissance!
Blick durch die Überdachung einer U-Bahn Haltestelle auf das Opernhaus in Nürnberg
HDR/LDR aus 15 Aufnahmen von 1/1000 Sekunde bis 30 Sekunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

Tief fliegende Helis gab es auch, aber leider war es an dem Tag echt verdammt heis, so das man aufgrund des Hitzeflimmerns einfach keine scharfen Bilder bekommen hat, obwohl da jetzt keine riesen Entfernung dazwischen lag. 


PS: woran haste die Maschine eigentlich erkannt?


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

@Skysnake
Ja, das Hitzeflimmern kann man gut auf den Bildern erkennen - da ist man dann machtlos.

Ich hatte mich auch mal im Flugzeug-Spotting versucht, waren aber bisher die einzigen Versuche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

Die sind doch verdammt gut geworden! 

Die AirForceOne war btw wohl wirklich die AirForceOne auf den ersten Bildern. Zumindest kam eine fette Polizeikolonne und ein paar Leute sind ausgestiegen, so 3-5. War auf dem Flughafen Stuttgart vor dem G7 (?) Gipfel dieses Jahr.

Auf dem Airport Antalya konnte ich diese netten Bilder noch vom Terminal aus machen.

Haiduc, wo hast du denn die Bilder gemacht? So frontal ist schon ziemlich cool. 

PS: Falls jemand mir Tips für den Frankfurter, Stuttgarter oder Mannheimer Flughafen geben kann, immer her damit 

Ich wäre euch dankbar über ein paar Kommentare zu den Bildern. Ich will normal immer Bilder haben, die schon aoc gut sind, einfach weil ich die Dinge so haben will, wie Sie waren, und nicht wie ich Sie gern hätte, aber hier musste ich einfach nachhelfen.

1. Nur crop ansonsten aoc
2. Sättigung hoch
3. Sättigung + Weißabgleich

4. + 5. Beides nur crop, ansonsten aoc, welchen Bildausschnitt findet ihr besser?


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

@Skysnake
Die Aufnahmen sind vom Nürnberger Flughafen, westlich liegt die Start/Landebahn, an die man bis zu dem Absperrzaun des Fughafens kommt. 
Bei deinen Bildern gefallen mir die letzten beiden am besten, wobei das letzte doch etwas unscharf wirkt - würde ich nicht so stark croppen. Laut exif dürfte es sich um einen Ausschnitt von Bild 4 handeln. Du könntest aber mittels Hochpassfilter versuchen die unschärfe in den Griff zu bekommen.
1/125 Sekunde Belichtungszeit ist da schon arg wenig. Um Unschärfen zu vermeiden, lieber Blende 8, mindestens 1/200 Sekunde Bleichtungszeit.


----------



## floppyexe (9. August 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: woran haste die Maschine eigentlich erkannt?


Ich gehe als Skywards Member weltweit spotten...
Quasi Erfahrung.


----------



## hann96 (9. August 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist dir die Maschine in die Linse geflogen?


----------



## Haiduc (9. August 2015)

@han96
Da hat glaub ich nicht mehr viel gefehlt!
Kann mich noch erinnern, das ich intuitiv den Kopf eingezogen hatte, als die über mich drüber ist.


----------



## Haiduc (14. August 2015)

Sorry für Doppelpost! 
Mal ne Frage, darf man in diesem Thread auch Composings zeigen ?
Wenn alle Bestandteile selbst fotografiert wurden, sollte es doch möglich sein, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost!
> Mal ne Frage, darf man in diesem Thread auch Composings zeigen ?
> Wenn alle Bestandteile selbst fotografiert wurden, sollte es doch möglich sein, oder was meint ihr?



Es heißt "DI-Thread".  Ich denke mal, das soll für "Digital Image" stehen. 

Du darfst also auch Sachen zeigen die gar nichts mit Fotografie zu tun haben


----------



## taks (14. August 2015)

Startbeitrag lesen.

PS: für Diskussionen hats nen extra Thread


----------



## Haiduc (14. August 2015)

@Stryke7
Danke 

Dann fange ich mit meinem Avatar an!
Wie gesagt, alle Bestandteile wurden selbst fotografiert.


Feierabend!
Befreit euch innerlich von der Maloche und nehmt eure Sorgen nicht mit nach Hause.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2015)

Im Moment bin ich dabei die ganzen Bilder von meinem diesjährigen "Live At The Grenz" Marathon durchzuarbeiten

Mal ein kleiner Appetithappen

D90 + Sigma 17-70C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

An der Ostsee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (16. August 2015)

Wieder ein Composing ! 

Bis auf den Blitz "den ich gemalt hatte", alle Bestandteile selbst fotografiert!

A Ship in a Boottle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

Die Bilder sind bei einem kleinen Nachtspaziergang in Dresden entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (17. August 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> A Ship in a Boottle


Die Idee ist gut aber das Licht an mehreren Stellen falsch.


Spoiler



Das Gesicht wird von schräg vorne angestrahlt, auf die Flasche wirkt davon aber etwas unbeeindruckt
Der Blitz ist die einzig sichtbare Lichtquelle, leuchtet aber nichts aus (Wolken, Gesicht, Schiff)
Die Wolken sollten vom Blitz heller erleuchtet werden als der Regen
Das Schiff ist zu gut ausgeleuchtet, braucht harte Schatten

War mal so frech und habe grob gepinselt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gesicht müsste man wahrscheinlich abdunkeln bzw. neu fotografieren und die Flaschenenden sind mir noch zu hell...


----------



## floppyexe (17. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind bei einem kleinen Nachtspaziergang in Dresden entstanden:


Ah noch e Saxxe...
Scheene Bildor nu. Beim Erschten hättch den Fahrsduul wegjelassen un beim Dritten Herrn Semper mittsch jenommen...


----------



## Keinem (17. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ah noch e Saxxe...
> Scheene Bildor nu. Beim Erschten hättch den Fahrsduul wegjelassen un beim Dritten Herrn Semper mittsch jenommen...



Nee du, dis iss nisch waa. Du erzählsd en gwadderadaddsch  !

Isch bin ken Saxxe  . Isch bin een Urlaubäär  ...

Bezüglich der Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Ich hätte mir auch gerne ein wenig mehr Zeit für das Knipsen gelassen, jedoch hatte es meine Begleitung eilig  . Beim nächsten Mal   .


----------



## Haiduc (17. August 2015)

@Placebo,
Danke für deine konstruktive Kritik! 
Deine Bea gefällt mir schon mal ganz gut, und  sicherlich hast du auch in Bezug "Licht und Schatten" recht , gerade was den Inhalt der Flasche betrifft....Es ist nur schwierig einen Blitz mit 10 000 000 Volt in einer Flasche darzustellen - wahrscheinlich würden wir da gar nichts mehr wahrnehmen bzw. sehen.  Das Bild ist natürlich surrealistisch, und legt durch seine Auslegung weniger Wert auf Authentizität.  Meine Intention war es, möglichst viel fürs Auge darzustellen.
Vielleicht werde ich es auch nochmals bearbeiten, irgendein Mittelding aus deinem und meinem... 



*Mikado, lustiges Spiel für groß und klein*
Stifte wurden einzeln fotografiert und eingefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (17. August 2015)

Sonnenuntergang auf (bzw. in) der hohen Wiese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (18. August 2015)

HDR/LDR-Panorama aus aus insgesamt 43 Einzelbildern.
*Maxbrücke und Henkersteg in Nürnberg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (20. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind bei einem kleinen Nachtspaziergang in Dresden entstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja krass. Da war ich auch, bis heute. Jetzt bin ich wieder in Hannover.

Bist du das da unten links?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (20. August 2015)

HDR/LDR

*Blick von der Maxbrücke auf den Henkersteg in Nürnberg*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (21. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ist ja krass. Da war ich auch, bis heute. Jetzt bin ich wieder in Hannover.
> 
> Bist du das da unten links?
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen  .


----------



## Haiduc (21. August 2015)

Mal wieder ein Tabletop! 

*Wasserfarben*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2015)

Jetzt gehts langsam los mit meinen ersten Konzert-Bildern...


*Human* - Livin' the 80s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (21. August 2015)

Jaaa sowas wollen wir sehen. Klasse! Bild 1 ist perfekt. Der Fokus sitzt wo er hingehört. Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## floppyexe (21. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fällt um. Aber geiles Bild.


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. August 2015)

Nach etwas längerer Pause habe ich auch mal wieder was. Aufgenommen während einer Bootstour auf dem Lake Tahoe in Nevada, USA.
Kamera: Pentax K-50
Objektiv: 18-55mm Kitobjektiv
Die Vignettierung vom Objektiv habe ich erst mal so gelassen. Vielleicht setze ich mich noch ein mal daran.

Ich habe nur einen günstigen Bildschirm. Habe mich nicht getraut die Farben und Lichter all zu stark zu bearbeiten, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie es auf einem kalibrierten Bildschirm aussieht.
Falls es (deutlich) übersättigt sein sollte, sagt mir das bitte. Ein neuer Monitor steht schon relativ weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## floppyexe (22. August 2015)

Ist ein Schnappschuss bei dem ein Boot den Berg herauf fährt.
Ich finde das Bild hat einen minimalen Blaustich. Wo soll der Fokus sein? Das Boot?


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. August 2015)

Ich war ja selbst auf einem Boot, da war es gar nicht so einfach die Kamera still zu halten, kann sein das der Fokus verzogen ist.
Wenn ich mir das Bild in voller Auflösung angucke dann sieht es so aus als ob das Boot nicht weniger "scharf" ist als andere Bereiche. Habe aber kein gut trainiertes Auge.
Den Blaustich kann ich mal versuchen rauszubekommen.
...
kurze Zeit Später:
So, ich habe mal versucht das ganze etwas gerade zu rücken. Und das Blau habe ich in der Gradiationskurve etwas gesenkt. Hoffe es sieht besser aus.
Ich arbeite (noch, aus Budgetgründen, bin noch Schüler) mit der mitgelieferten Software von Pentax/Ricoh (Silkypix studio 3 LE). Und das Drehungswerkzeug ist die Hölle, ich habs einfach mal versucht


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2015)

weiter im Text...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (22. August 2015)

Hallo,
möchte mich mit einem weiteren Bild für die nächsten drei Wochen verabschieden "Urlaub Juhuuu "!
HDR/LDR aus einer fünfer Belichtungsreihe

*Blair Witch House*
Diese alte verlassene Villa, hatte ich am Rothsee im Fränkischen Seenland entdekt.

Normal Version



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Düstere Version



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (22. August 2015)

Dresden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Bild nachgereicht aus London 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (22. August 2015)

Heute bei einem Spaziergang entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dresden:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Radeberger Bierwerbung 
Ich liebe meine Heimat!


8iosmod schrieb:


> Heute bei einem Spaziergang entstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rennst du immer mit Stativ rum?


----------



## Keinem (23. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Rennst du immer mit Stativ rum?



Des öfteren  .


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2015)

...weiter im Text...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2015)

(vorerst) letzte Runde von Human




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SELFIE! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2015)

Mal bei uns am Waldrand / Aussichtsturm mit der Oly gespielt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kamerainterner _Dramatic Tone Effekt_ (gefällt mir persönlich ziemlich gut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kamerainterner _Lochkamerastyle_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das 12-50er im Makromodus @43mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmals der _Dramatic Tone_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (26. September 2015)

Kings Palace, Bangkok.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Bestes "Lichtbild" es heißt Sensemann .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2015)

Volkswagen Werk Wolfsburg heute Morgen! Die Ruhe dürfte täuschen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

Ich seh es ganz deutlich, im oberen Bild auf der linken Seite steht ein Fahrzeug mit Dieselmotor!


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2015)

Mach ich mal weiter...

*Queen Kings* vom diesjährigen *Live At The Grenz*

Ne kleine Runde _"Guitar Hero"_-Bilder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2015)

Teil II von _"Guitar Hero"


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (30. September 2015)

@yappi warum die Bilder immer so groß??
Man scrollt sich ja den Wolf. Am Ende der Site wäre das kein Problem aber am Anfang oder mitten drin. Sry aber das nervt.
Nun zu den Bildern: Geil!!


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2015)

Ich denk mir lieber in der Form "groß" einbinden damit man sich die Klickerei spart und sich das Bild direkt ankucken kann,  als ne unbearbeitete, nicht verkleinerte 5MB-Datei anhängen


----------



## DaxTrose (30. September 2015)

Ich binde die Bilder auch lieber in den Post als sie als kleinen Thumbnail zu zeigen. Immerhin geht es ja in diesem Thread um Bilder. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust, jedes Bild anzuklicken, um es zu betrachten. Solange man keine unkomprimierten Bilder mit über 1000 Pixel hier einfügt, denke ich, sollte das kein Problem sein!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2015)

Portrait


----------



## der_yappi (1. Oktober 2015)

*The Queen Kings*

*Gimme the fuckin' bass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

FlyKilla: Das letzte Bild, was ist das?
Fehlt an der Brücke die Hälfte oder war das mal 'ne Fördereinrichtung?


----------



## floppyexe (2. Oktober 2015)

Brücke über einen Fluß? Alte Mühle?


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2015)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> FlyKilla: Das letzte Bild, was ist das?
> Fehlt an der Brücke die Hälfte oder war das mal 'ne Fördereinrichtung?


Wikipedia kann das besser beschreiben.
"Doppelkunstgestänge der ehemaligen Saline von der Radinsel bis zum Borlachschacht, benannt nach Johann Gottfried Borlach, der 1730 die Erschließung der Salzgewinnung in Kösen einleitete"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2015)

Ah-Ja!

Danke!


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Oktober 2015)

@FlyKilla

Deine Bilder sehen immer so überlichtet aus


----------



## floppyexe (2. Oktober 2015)

Nur minimal.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> @FlyKilla
> 
> Deine Bilder sehen immer so überlichtet aus


Es mag sein das ich mit PSE manchmal zu über eifrig bin.


----------



## Haiduc (2. Oktober 2015)

*In der Traumwelt eines kleinen Jungen! *


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Oktober 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Es mag sein das ich mit PSE manchmal zu über eifrig bin.



Ist nicht böse gemint (Y)


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemint (Y)


Alles gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (3. Oktober 2015)

Habe vor kurzem auch mal wieder die Kamera bemüht.  Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2015)

*The Queen Kings*

_*Just singin'...*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Oktober 2015)

.........


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2015)

Letzter Part von *The Queen Kings*

_*Drums 'n Keys*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Oktober 2015)

.......


----------



## hann96 (3. Oktober 2015)

Heute Nacht mal das 50mm 1.7 von Pentax ausprobiert. War ganz ungewohnt, mehrere Objektive zu Verfügung zu haben 

Die Schärfe überzeugt und ist viel besser als die vom Kit (es ist bei dem Bild glaube ich sogar ne blende von ca. 2-4 eingestellt gewesen) 
Wer entdeckt das Feuerwerk? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kit ist aber immer noch das weitwinkligste, was ich habe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:
Kann jemand ggf. ein gutes (max. 120€), altes analoges Objektiv (ca. 11-18mm) mit Pentax-K oder Minolta-SR Anschluss empfehlen?


----------



## Haiduc (4. Oktober 2015)

*St. Laurentius in Altdorf bei Nürnberg*

HDR/LDR aus 11er Belichtungsreihe - Brennweite UWW 10mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2015)

Mal gestern Abend die kleine dabei gehabt...

E-M 10 + Panasonic 20mm f1.7

Kamerainterner *Dramatic Tone Filter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*"Natural"*_ Bildmodus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2015)

_*Natural Modus*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Dramatic Tone Modus*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Soft Fokus Modus*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2015)

Kurztrip auf die Insel Elba




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (4. Oktober 2015)

*Bokeh-Spielerei mit manuellem Objektiv 50mm f1.7*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2015)

Mal weiter mit der dritten Band vom diesjährigen Live At The Grenz

Diesmal beginne ich mit den zwei holden Damen der Combo von

*SonRise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## hann96 (9. Oktober 2015)

Aus einem Bus mit einem Tele-Objektiv fotografiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Die Farben sind auf dem Original-Bild nicht so


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Oktober 2015)

......


----------



## der_yappi (10. Oktober 2015)

Weiter mit *SonRise*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (11. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ist die Location geheim - oder verrätst Du uns auch, wo das ist?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Haiduc (11. Oktober 2015)

@hann96
Die ersten beiden Bilder finde ich richtig, richtig,...klasse, wirken sehr futuristisch! 
Auch wenn, hier scheinbar keine Meinungen gewünscht sind, der Verweis auf den "Der DI-Diskussions-Thread" statfindet, finde ich es doch etwas befremdend!
Überdenkt Bitte mal eure Regeln, kann doch nicht sein, das Bilder die hier gezeigt werden, in einem extra Thread besprochen werden, oder?
Würde gerne zu dem ein oder anderen was schreiben...
Danke!


----------



## hann96 (11. Oktober 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @hann96
> Die ersten beiden Bilder finde ich richtig, richtig,...klasse, wirken sehr futuristisch!


Danke 



Haiduc schrieb:


> Auch wenn, hier scheinbar keine Meinungen gewünscht sind, der Verweis auf den "Der DI-Diskussions-Thread" statfindet, finde ich es doch etwas befremdend!
> Überdenkt Bitte mal eure Regeln, kann doch nicht sein, das Bilder die hier gezeigt werden, in einem extra Thread besprochen werden, oder?
> Würde gerne zu dem ein oder anderen was schreiben...


Das denke ich mir auch schon lange...

@Schienenbruch

Location ist die Nord-LB Bank in Hannover, neben dem Rathhaus. (https://www.google.de/search?q=nord...ChMIi5Tz3N-6yAIVJp1yCh27ewIL&biw=1920&bih=955)


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> Auch wenn, hier scheinbar keine Meinungen gewünscht sind, der Verweis auf den "Der DI-Diskussions-Thread" statfindet, finde ich es doch etwas befremdend! Überdenkt Bitte mal eure Regeln, kann doch nicht sein, das Bilder die hier gezeigt werden, in einem extra Thread besprochen werden, oder?



Du verstehst das Ganze nur etwas falsch. Dieser Thread hier soll natürlich größtenteils nur mit Bildern gefüllt werden, denn wenn man Bilder anderer Fotografen ansehen möchte surft man ungern durch seitenlange Diskussionen. Der kurze Kommentar zu einem Bild ist aber schon vor Jahren ausdrücklich von den Anwesenden gewünscht worden und wird daher auch geduldet und nicht geahndet. Was hier aber nichts verloren hat, ist die Diskussion über die richtige Blende, die Beleuchtung oder das passende Objektiv zu einem Bild. Wer so etwas vertiefen möchte nutzt den anderen Thread, der genau zu diesem Zweck aufgelegt wurde - den Bilderfluß nicht durch unnötige, seitenlange Unterhaltungen zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Haiduc (11. Oktober 2015)

@Klutten
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Die Intention, welche dahinter steckt, hatte ich schon lange erkannt - der Sinn erschließt sich aus meiner Sicht jedoch nicht.
Die gewünschte Übersichtlichkeit ist spätestens seit Seite...hinüber - Der Thread hat mittlerweile 717 Seiten!  Bilder welche drei oder vier Seiten vorher gezeigt wurden, sieht sich keine alte S.. mehr an. Kenne selbst solche Monster-Threads aus meiner aktiven Zeit als Mod. Aber, solche Threads und Bildbesprechungen leben von der Kommunikation und der "konstruktiven Kritik" dem Verstehen - Ansonsten ist es ein toter Thread!
Bildbesprechungen gehören zu den Bildern, nicht gesondert behandelt!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Oktober 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> Bildbesprechungen gehören zu den Bildern, nicht gesondert behandelt!


Kommentare zu den bildern kann man hier ja geben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es für einen bilder-thread zielführend ist, wenn man sich, krass ausgedrückt, zwischen den bildern durch 2 seiten text wühlen muß. Schließlich schaut man hier rein um die bilder der user an zu schauen und nicht um zu lesen. 
Wenn jemand ausführlich diskutieren will, kann betreffender das ja im amateur- oder diskussions-thread machen. Aber ob sich dafür soooo viele in einem hardware-forum finden?

Und damit es hier wieder ein bild gibt, mal eines von mir... (auch wenn ich damit eher in den amateur-thread gehöre...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (12. Oktober 2015)

@TurricanVeteran
Dein Bild gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut - sehr schöne Dynamik! 
Frage mich gerade, ob das Bild gecroppt ist, oder im Original so aufgenommen wurde?
Im Action-Sport, bleibt ja nicht viel Zeit, sich über Bildgestaltung Gedanken zu machen - würde mir aber trotzdem gerne untenrum noch etwas Fleisch wünschen. Zumindest macht es mich neugierig, wie hoch die wohl gesprungen sind - Der Vergleich zum Fahrzeug im Hintergrund. lässt die Höhe zumindest erahnen?

Damit mein Beitrag nicht ganz Off-Topic wird, schmeiß ich nochmal ein HDR/LDR-Panorama der Burg Gößweinstein in der Fränkischen Schweiz hinterher. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Dein Bild gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut - sehr schöne Dynamik!
> Frage mich gerade, ob das Bild gecroppt ist, oder im Original so aufgenommen wurde?


Das bild ist ein leichter crop. Das sollte eigentlich bezwecken, das der blick auf den rechten fahrer fällt und wie er zum linken gespann schaut.
Original sieht es so aus... (ganz unten sind die reste des sprunghügels)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die dynamik in den bildern erachte ich mittlerweile aber ein wenig als "glückssache". Ich bin "nur" als zuschauer unterwegs und das heißt im falle der motocross-strecke in thurm (da sind die bilder entstanden), das ich auch mal mit 400mm quer über den platz fotografiere. Da hab ich bei den verschlußzeiten und der beeinflussung der tiefenschärfe keine sonderliche wahl.  
Allerdings gibt es auch strecken wie culitzsch und lugau, wo man sich selbst als zuschauer recht frei bewegen kann. Nur sind da nicht wirklich attraktive veranstaltungen. (nur selten mx, kein seitenwagen oder quad)


> Zumindest macht es mich neugierig, wie hoch die wohl gesprungen sind - Der Vergleich zum Fahrzeug im Hintergrund. lässt die Höhe zumindest erahnen?


Gespanne springen leider nicht so sonderlich hoch. Wenn die "normalen" (hab zweifel das einer von denen normal ist ) motocrosser unterwegs sind, hat man bei so manchen hügel keine chance den mensch+maschiene+erdboden auf ein bild zu bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (14. Oktober 2015)

Bierschaum? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2015)

Und warum muss das unkomprimiert hochgeladen werden? Da bekomm ich begrenzte Lust mir die Bilder anzuschauen.

Damit das hier nicht nur als off-topic gilt:
Ein Bild vom letzten Shooting bei schönem Wetter


----------



## hann96 (15. Oktober 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und warum muss das unkomprimiert hochgeladen werden? Da bekomm ich begrenzte Lust mir die Bilder anzuschauen.
> 
> Damit das hier nicht nur als off-topic gilt:
> Ein Bild vom letzten Shooting bei schönem Wetter



Da habe ich vermutlich 1x in meinem ganzen Leben hier etwas "unkomprimiert" hochgeladen... und schon herrscht bei dir so eine Stimmung -_- (kommt jedenfalls so rüber)
Btw. unkomprimiert ist das nicht, es ist .JPG. Die Auflösung ist halt nur noch rel. hoch 

Damit das kein Offtopic ist, hier ein verkleinertes Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn andere hier ihre Bilder hochladen das sie rechts und links aus den Monitor rausgucken und an der wand anschlagen bzw sich der Style des Browsers ändert kann ich auch meine Bilder uncompressed hochladen. Das musste jetzt sein!
on topic
@hann96 schnappschuss


----------



## BillDschirm (17. Oktober 2015)

Mal etwas von letzter Woche; trotz des schlechten Wetters ist dann doch etwas schickes entstanden. Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## totovo (18. Oktober 2015)

Erste Bilder aus La Habana






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2015)

*Katholische Hofkirche (Dresden)
*Leider ohne Stativ aufgenommen und nicht ganz symmetrisch.
Nachbearbeitung per PS versucht zu optimieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (22. Oktober 2015)

Eines der Beispiele, in denen ein Logo völlig deplatziert wirkt und vom Gesamteindruck des Bildes ablenkt. Auch wenn im Netz die Gefahr besteht, dass ein Bild verwendet wird, obwohl es unrechtmäßig ist, finde ich Logos überflüssig. Das Ziel ist es doch, dass ein Bilder einem Fotografen zugeordnet werden können, auf Grund der Aufnahme an sich, nicht des Logos wegen.  Aber: schönes Bild!


----------



## nuol (22. Oktober 2015)

Da ich schon laaange hier nicht mehr aktiv war, muss ich ein wenig was nachholen.
Hier mal zwei Bilder (ich schreibe bewußt Bilder) die in Brüssel 2014 entstanden sind.
Der Rahmen simuliert einen echten Rahmen wie ich mir es aufhängen würde, ebenso das Passepartout. Ja, würde...
Bisher kam ich da leider noch nicht zu. Man hat aber auch immer zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> *Katholische Hofkirche (Dresden)
> *Leider ohne Stativ aufgenommen und nicht ganz symmetrisch.
> Nachbearbeitung per PS versucht zu optimieren.
> 
> ...


Das Bild würde ich gern untouched sehen.


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das Bild würde ich gern untouched sehen.


Wenn du dich bis heute Abend gedulden kannst, gerne.


----------



## BillDschirm (23. Oktober 2015)

Diesmal etwas klassischer - mit leichter Anlehnung an Lindberghs Nahportraits (natürlich würde ich mich niemals mit ihm vergleichen).


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Diesmal etwas klassischer - mit leichter Anlehnung an Lindberghs Nahportraits (natürlich würde ich mich niemals mit ihm vergleichen).


Ehrlich gestanden brauch sich dieses Photo nicht verstecken. Ich finde es absolut klasse. OK, ich bin kein Portraitprofi, sollte aber meine Meinung über dein Photo nicht schmälern.
Ich kann nicht weggucken, der Blick fasziniert mich. TOP 

Verrätst du mir deine Ausrüstung bitte (bzw. Exifs)?


----------



## BillDschirm (23. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> Ehrlich gestanden brauch sich dieses Photo nicht verstecken. Ich finde es absolut klasse. OK, ich bin kein Portraitprofi, sollte aber meine Meinung über dein Photo nicht schmälern.
> Ich kann nicht weggucken, der Blick fasziniert mich. TOP
> 
> Verrätst du mir deine Ausrüstung bitte (bzw. Exifs)?



Es ist nicht viel, was ich verwende: Fujifilm X-E1 + Fujinon 35mm + Zenit Helios 44-2 58mm - bei diesem Bild irgendwo bei Blende 1.8 (Fuji). Zumeist habe ich noch eine Assistentin und einen Reflektor.  Freut mich, wenn es gefällt.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (23. Oktober 2015)

mal paar bilder


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das Bild würde ich gern untouched sehen.


Hier das Original.
Einstellungen beim Original fanden am Body statt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (25. Oktober 2015)

Erstaunlich wie sich die Pilze durch den Boden bohren  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2015)

Neulich bei den Eidgenossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (25. Oktober 2015)

Bild2 der Hammer! 
Bild1: Hintergrund scharf und Vordergrund nicht. Liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## bruderbethor (26. Oktober 2015)

Nun auch mal wieder seit langem was von mir. Es ist ja so schön herbstlich 

Eos 5D / 135L @ 2.0 ISO 100 / 1/500 

--> Lightroom 4.4 (Weißabgleich 4500K / Lichter runter / Tiefen hoch / klarheit minimal raus / Sättigung grün und blau +30% )

zur originalgröße hier: https://www.flickr.com/photos/luxlike/22429808502/

Gruß Ben


----------



## Haiduc (26. Oktober 2015)

@bruderbethor
Klasse Licht und Perspektive - dazu sehr dynamisch und natürlich, da ist dir eine wirklich tolle Aufnahme gelungen, mein Respekt! 

HDR/LDR - Blick von der Maxbrücke auf den Kettensteg in Nürnberg zur blauen Stunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder!@Haiduc, bruderbethor&taks


----------



## Lee (27. Oktober 2015)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Nun auch mal wieder seit langem was von mir. Es ist ja so schön herbstlich
> 
> Eos 5D / 135L @ 2.0 ISO 100 / 1/500
> 
> ...



Erstmal klasse Photo! 

Ich find das sieht so aus, als wäre da rechts vor dem Kind noch ein Lichtteppich.  Es wirkt etwas als wär das Kind im Hintergrund. Liegt das an der runtgergesetzten Klarheit? (Ich muss mir mal genau durchlesen, was die ganzen Begriffe und Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten in Lightrrom eigentlich bringen.

Wär es möglich, das du das Bild mal unbearbeitet zeigst? Ich mache eigentlich auch nur noch Bilder von Menschen bzw. mit Menschen als Hauptmotiv und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Haiduc (27. Oktober 2015)

@Lee
Lightroom ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug, wenn nicht sogar das mächtigste für Fotografen!
Voraussetzung dafür ist jedoch, man weiß welcher Regler was bewirkt - Meiner Meinung nach die beste Investition für Fotografen, welche sich mit der EBV auseinandersetzen wollen "War das jetzt schon Werbung, dann bitte löschen"! 

Ich kann nur jedem Fotografen empfehlen, seine Bilder im RAW-Format aufzunehmen...warum? 
Ganz einfach, der Dynamikbereich ist wesentlich größer - erlaubt  dadurch einen größeren Spielraum bei der Bildgestaltung. Lichter als auch Schatten können mittels EBV "besser" dargestellt werden, ohne das diese ausreisen oder absaufen. Es ist nichts ärgerlicher, als wenn man beim betrachten seiner Bilder feststellt, das diese über/unterbelichtet sind - genau da greift jetzt die Funktion Lichter/Schatten in Lightroom. Durch absenken der Lichter, kann ich "sofern der Dynamikbereich" ausreichend ist, überbelichtete Bilder so anpassen, das Bereiche des Bildes, welche zu hell waren wieder Zeichnung haben - gleiches gilt für den Regler Schatten!
Der Regler Klarheit in Lightroom, kann einem Bild "knackige schärfe" vermitteln - sofern das gewünscht ist, oder eben durch einen negativen Wert eine gewisse "Weichheit" erzeugen. Beide Vorgehensweisen sind in der Porträtfotografie sehr beliebt, je nachdem welche Intention ich mit der Darstellung meines Bildes verfolge.


----------



## Euda (28. Oktober 2015)

Zur Ergänzung: 
Es gilt, das Grundrauschen des Kamerasensors bei der Aufnahme zu berücksichtigen. Dieses besteht unabhängig vom Dynamikbereich, sodass du Informationen, welche durch Unterbelichtung unter dem "Rauschteppich" liegen, auch durch anheben der Schatten nicht mehr reproduzieren kannst. Daher ist es ratsam, eher über- als unter zu belichten – dann musst du wiederum aufpassen, dass dir deine Lichter nicht ausbrennen. Auch unschön, denn in diesem Fall erscheinen die überbelichteten Bereiche des Bilds weiß oder aber die Farbinformationen werden verzerrt und das Bild erscheint blass und untersättigt.

Aus den genannten Gründen bietet eine Kamera mit 12-/14-/16-Bit-RAWs zwar mehr Freiheit beim Bearbeiten (macht sich wunderbar beim Rumbasteln an Himmelfarben bemerkbar), kann jedoch keine HDR-Fotografie aus mehreren Einzelbelichtungen ersetzen (auch ein sehr interessantes Thema, vor allem wenn du dir gerne viel Zeit für deine Motive nimmst, könnte HDRI was für dich sein.) 

@Haiduc:
Würde Lightroom für Fotografen aufgrund des runderen Workflows auch eher empfehlen, als Photoshop. Ich selbst hab mich mittlerweile mehr mit Letzterem angefreundet, da man etwas mehr Freiheit bei der Bildverarbeitung hat.


----------



## Haiduc (29. Oktober 2015)

@Euda
Wie gesagt, denke für Fotografen ist Lightroom die erste Wahl. Selbst nutze jedoch auch lieber Photoshop, gerade wenn es um Illustrationen oder Montagen geht. Oft oder meist, nutze ich jedoch beide Programme. 

Beispiel aus der Konserve!
*Illustration vorher/nachher*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2015)

LR - Bildentwicklung
PS - Bildmanipulation

Die RAW Entwicklungsumgebung ist in beiden Fällen die gleiche. Sieht nur etwas anders aus.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Oktober 2015)

@ Haiduc

Gefällt! Wobei das Original eine gewisse Unschärfe aufweist. Gewollt?


----------



## Haiduc (29. Oktober 2015)

@floppyexe
Danke!
Die Unschärfe zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme war nicht gewollt - Habe extra diese Bild als Beispiel gewählt, da es eben von Grund auf schon eine gewisse Unschärfe hatte. Wollte zeigen, das man mit dem Hochpass-Schärfen in Photoshop selbst unscharfe Bilder wieder scharf bekommt. Bei Illustrationen wird ja gerade das "Überschärfen" gerne als Stilmittel gewählt.


----------



## Lee (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke für eure Infos!
Ich bin kein Fan von Nachbearbeitung, aber Entwicklung würde ich gerne richtig gut können. Also die grundlegenden Lightroom Werkzeuge. Bislang ist das eher so ein Trial and Error ;D


----------



## bruderbethor (29. Oktober 2015)

Am Anfang ist das immer so  Man lernt da nie aus. Ich verwende auch nur ganz selten Photoshop ... ein Beispiel :

Und, wer weiß wieso das nicht mit Lightroom geht ? ^^


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Und, wer weiß wieso das nicht mit Lightroom geht ? ^^



Weil du den Text auf die Brust geschrieben hast? Wenn es wirklich stimmt, würde ich mich nochmal dransetzen und den Text als Form an den Körper besser anpassen!

----

Anbei noch ein Bild (eig. ein Video) was bei einem richtig geilem Wetter entstanden ist (da macht die Color Correction erst richtig Spaß ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

@Lightroom
Ich finde dieses Programm auch genial! Meiner Meinung nach braucht der normale Hobby Fotograf auch erstmal kein PS (ich nutze es z. B. zur Bild Manipulation auch nicht regelmäßig), LR reicht eigentlich. Das ist auch schon sehr umfangreich und bis man an die Grenzen dieses Programmes kommt, dauert es bestimmt sehr lange.

Jedoch musst du dir überlegen, ob es die Investition dieser Abo Schei*e wert ist. Verdienst du Geld damit, dann wahrscheinlich ja, sonst zu Hobby Zwecken womöglich nicht (btw. es ist außerdem möglich, einzelne Programme der Cloud für ca. 25€/Monat zu abonieren).


----------



## nuol (30. Oktober 2015)

*Yxviken, Sverige*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vattentorn, Örebro, Sverige*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (30. Oktober 2015)

Bild eins welches Glas?
Der Rasen ist mir von rechts her zu ausgebrannt.


----------



## nuol (30. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Bild eins welches Glas?


Tamron 70-300


floppyexe schrieb:


> Der Rasen ist mir von rechts her zu ausgebrannt.


Der BEA geschuldet, sehe ich aber mittlerweile auch so wie du.
Fiel mir auch erst heute auf meinem Arbeits-EIZO auf.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Oktober 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Weil du den Text auf die Brust geschrieben hast? Wenn es wirklich stimmt, würde ich mich nochmal dransetzen und den Text als Form an den Körper besser anpassen! .



Ich sag es ihm, vielleicht fragt er den Tätowierter mal Nein das Tattoo ist echt, sieht man auch auf seinem linken Ego. Aber der nette Herr ist einfach dreimal der gleiche mit 30 min abstand wegen der Rasur  das kann Lightroom eben nicht. Es sind eben 3 Bilder


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Ich sag es ihm, vielleicht fragt er den Tätowierter mal


Bitte sag ihm nicht mein Forumname, er sieht ziemlich aggressiv aus 



EDIT:
Habe ganz übersehen, dass das der Di-Thread ist, da muss ich ja noch ein Bild posten.
Leider ist es leicht unscharf (die rechte Frau sollte eig. im Fokus sein), mir gefällt aber die Lichtstimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

Mein erster Herbst mit meiner Canon .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Bild 3 konnten wir ein Fotoshooting beobachten .


----------



## nuol (2. November 2015)

Manchmal bin ich hier echt verwirrt. Im Naturfotografie Thread gibt es Städtebilder, und im DI-Thread Naturbilder. Sei es drum 
*Amsterdam:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*(Info :In der Städte- Architekturphotographie bin ich noch nicht so zu Hause und nehme Tipps und Tricks gerne entgegen.*)
*


----------



## Haiduc (2. November 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> (Info :In der Städte- Architekturphotographie bin ich noch nicht so zu Hause und nehme Tipps und Tricks gerne entgegen.*)
> *



@nuol
Bild 2 und 3 gefallen mir besonders gut. Beim ersten Bild stört mich etwas der enge Schnitt zur rechten. 
Beim zweiten Bild würde ich auf jeden Fall die stürzenden Linien der Gebäude begradigen, mit "ShiftN" zum Beispiel -  ist Freeware, hat eine sehr gute Automatikfunktion, welche die Gebäudekanten in ein paar Sekunden begradigt hat!


----------



## nuol (2. November 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @nuol
> Bild 2 und 3 gefallen mir besonders gut. Beim ersten Bild stört mich etwas der enge Schnitt zur rechten.
> Beim zweiten Bild würde ich auf jeden Fall die stürzenden Linien der Gebäude begradigen, mit "ShiftN" zum Beispiel -  ist Freeware, hat eine sehr gute Automatikfunktion, welche die Gebäudekanten in ein paar Sekunden begradigt hat!



Ja, die stürzenden Linien nerven mich ebenfalls. Wohl einer der Nachteile bei den UWW Objektiven. Danke für den Tipp der Freeware. 
Werde ich testen und eventuell ein Vorher/Nacher Bild präsentieren

EDITh:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe gerade in PS auch ein zwei Funktionen entdeckt die das können. Habe mich damit zuvor nie beschäftigt. Man lernt nie aus. Danke für die Anregungen.
Vielleicht ein wenig zu doll korrigiert, aber zumindest ist mit die Arbeitsweise nun bekannt.


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> EDITh:
> Habe gerade in PS auch ein zwei Funktionen entdeckt die das können.



Im "großen" PS oder im kleinen PSE?


----------



## nuol (3. November 2015)

Im "normalen", also das "große" dann sicher 
Funktionionen mit der es möglich war: 
Objektivkorrektur (Filter\Objektivkorrektur\Benutzerdefiniert\Tranformieren\Vertikale Perspektive)
Adaptive Weitwinkelkorrektur (Filter\Adaptive Weitwinkelkorrektur\) Hier müsste ich mich aber noch bissl einfuchsen.
Schneller und einfacher ist Methode 1 (wenn auch nicht immer optimal)


----------



## taks (3. November 2015)

Irgendwas stimmt einfach mit meiner D90 nicht ...
So ein Bildrauschen bei ISO200 und scharf werden die Bilder auch nicht mehr ...

Schade um das Motiv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: sry, sollte in den DI-Amateur-Thread


----------



## hann96 (3. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt einfach mit meiner D90 nicht ...
> So ein Bildrauschen bei ISO200 und scharf werden die Bilder auch nicht mehr ...


Guck dir mal die Sony Alpha 58 an (meine Kamera), da ist das von Haus aus ein Rausch-Massaker mit Augenkrebs Risiko. Besonders beim Filmen... BEI ISO 100!!!
Ich mag diese Kamera seit langem nicht mehr!

@OnTopic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. November 2015)

Könnte für schlechtere Bildqualität nicht auch verschmutzung des Sensors in Betracht kommen?
Sensor reinigen: So befreien Sie Ihre DSLR von Staub und Ã–l - PC Magazin
Die Reinigung würde ich schon einem Fachman überlassen.


----------



## hann96 (3. November 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Könnte für schlechtere Bildqualität nicht auch verschmutzung des Sensors in Betracht kommen?
> Sensor reinigen: So befreien Sie Ihre DSLR von Staub und Ã–l - PC Magazin
> Die Reinigung würde ich schon einem Fachman überlassen.


Nope. War schon seit dem ersten Tag so und das gleiche Problem hat auch nen Kumpel, der die Kamera 2 Jahre davor gekauft hat. Und bei den Kameras im Media Markt tritt das Problem auch auf 
Gereinigt habe ich ihn außerdem schon mal (blase Balken mit Staubfilter, Kamera nach unten gehalten, etc.)

Diese Kamera ist einfach, je nach Anspruch, "schlecht"


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. November 2015)

Mein Sohn und ich sind Heute Abend mal in den Wald und haben Lichtmalereien versucht.
Sieht schon Cooler aus als in der Küche,es war fast Stockfinster.
Leider war am Ende die Kammera mit Stativ vom Wind umgeworfen worden.
Der Fehrnauslöser ist abgebrochen ,die Kammera hat ein Paar Blessuren,Funktioniert aber noch ....
Objektivdeckel hab ich auch noch verloren.
Hoffe das die Bilder wenigstens Ok sind ?

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PS.:Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet(out of Cam)!*


----------



## floppyexe (8. November 2015)

Bild 2 ist mal richtig geil. Hätte ich perspektivisch weiter in die Tiefe gezogen. Ist doch ein Weg oder?
Dazu deine Frau noch als Hexe und alles passt. Von den Körperkonturen nur angedeutet.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Ja ist ein Weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja noch am Üben,mit der Lichtmalerei.
Ohne Konzept ist es schon ein wenig Glücksache was daraus wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Blaue Strich hätte ruhig Gerade sein können^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier sind noch ein Paar Bilder:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-post7821318.html


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2015)

Mein Beitrag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...e-bilder-kritik-beratung-265.html#post7825138 sollte eig nicht in den Amateur sondern direkt in den DI Thread...

Man wird halt alt 


Also nochmals und diesmal richtig.


*Ein paar Impressionen aus der Alhambra in Granada (Andalusien)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (13. November 2015)

*Valdemossa.

*5D Mark III,
Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4-5,6 L
F 4.5
1/1600
ISO 200
Mehrfeldmessung, 70mm


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2015)

*Alhambra - Granada*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (13. November 2015)

Wilhelm Tell...


----------



## Stryke7 (13. November 2015)

Hm der Tilt-Shift ist aber nur reingerechnet, oder?


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2015)

Der Diorama-Effekt ist schon was feines 

Blick von oben (Giralda) auf Sevilla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Das, was gerade passiert kann man nicht in Bildern ausdrücken, auch nicht in Worten.

#‎PrayForParis‬




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (14. November 2015)

Richtig, hat nur nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## floppyexe (14. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hm der Tilt-Shift ist aber nur reingerechnet, oder?


Shift nein, Tilt ja.


----------



## Placebo (14. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Exifs sind mal wieder zerschossen  Sony A57 | SAL 50mm f/1.8 @ f/1.8 | F&V HDR-300 Videolicht


----------



## floppyexe (14. November 2015)

Kauf dir ne ordenliche Kamera. Oder Rechner

btt
Sieht aus wie ne Puppe
Hat für mich etwas vom Manga Style.


----------



## Placebo (14. November 2015)

Photoshop vernichtet die Exifs immer  Wobei ich hier wirklich nicht so wahnsinnig viel gemacht habe. Farbanpassungen in CaptureOne, minimales Dodge&Burn, vorher ein bisschen das Licht per Frequenz-Separation geglättet und am Ende drehe ich alle Einstellungen auf 80% Deckkraft zurück. Der Style nennt sich Gyaru, soweit ich weiß aber nagelt mich nicht darauf fest.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Photoshop vernichtet die Exifs immer


Bei mir tut er das nicht. Welche Version hast du?

Btw. Warum nicht Lightroom nutzen, vorausgesetzt du hast es? Früher habe ich auch immer die RAW Dateien in PS entwickelt, seit dem ich mich aber an LR "rangetraut" habe, möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Ich arbeite deutlich effektiver damit und man kann auch das Bild aus LR in PS öffnen, um es zu bearbeiten. Wenn man dann in PS speichert, wird es in LR synchronisiert. Coole Sache.

EDIT:
Da es der Di-Thread ist, muss ja noch ein Bild dazu (auch wenn dieses Bid eher in den Amateur-Thread gehört):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider sah der Sonnenaufgang 1000x cooler aus als auf dem Bild.


----------



## Haiduc (14. November 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Placebo
Finde den Style schick....


Treppauf, treppab...


----------



## der_yappi (14. November 2015)

Sonnenaufgang am Flughafen FRA - auf dem weg gen Malaga.
War eine schöne Einstimmung auf den folgenden Urlaub  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. November 2015)

Gegen die Sonne ist immer sehr schwierig.Wie hast du das hinbekommen Yappi ??

Hab heute mal was Neues Ausprobiert,leider nicht Draußen(hab da so ein Trauma^^).

Einmal meine Frau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein Sohn,das Bild mußte ich etwas Croppen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Helle Jacke interessant^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Welcome to hell.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (14. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Bei mir tut er das nicht. Welche Version hast du?


CS4 Extendet, also schon etwas älter. Hatte ich schon, bevor ich überhaupt erst richtig in die Fotografie eingestiegen bin.


> Btw. Warum nicht Lightroom nutzen, vorausgesetzt du hast es? Früher habe ich auch immer die RAW Dateien in PS entwickelt, seit dem ich mich aber an LR "rangetraut" habe, möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Ich arbeite deutlich effektiver damit und man kann auch das Bild aus LR in PS öffnen, um es zu bearbeiten. Wenn man dann in PS speichert, wird es in LR synchronisiert. Coole Sache.


Lightroom habe ich mir schon angeschaut aber ich bleibe bei Capture One. Die Color Grading Farbräder (ab Version 8.1) sind dermaßen genial, ich wechsel zu keinem anderen Programm, wenn die nicht enthalten sind. Lieber verzichte ich auf Weißabgleich


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2015)

Wieder ein bisschen Spanien...

Córdoba am Guadalquivir - die Puente Romano (Römerbrücke)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2015)

Noch zwei mal Córdoba bei Nacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (20. November 2015)

Den hässlichen Kran samt Baustellenausleuchtung hätte ich weggestempelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Den hässlichen Kran samt Baustellenausleuchtung hätte ich weggestempelt.



Der Kran passt nicht zum Bild,  würde mich aber auch nicht wirklich stören.  Das tut nur seine große kalte Lampe,  die so gar nicht zur restlichen Farbtemperatur passt.


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2015)

Stimmt alles - allerdings bin ich nicht der PS-Pro um das richtig GUT rausmachen zu können...

Hier in dem Brunnenbild mit dem Frosch stört auch der Mülleimer im Hintergrund. Den da aber raus zu kriegen...
Manchmal muss man die Bilder halt so nehmen wie sie sind. Man hat auch nicht immer die Zeit das alles durchzkomponieren und auf alles zu achten wenn man mit 25 Mann unterwegs ist (Gruppenrundreise halt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. November 2015)

Der Mülleimer wäre nicht das Problem. Der fällt aufgrund der überladenen Strucktur des Bildes nicht weiter auf. Mich stört eher der Horizont.
Man muss auch nicht *jedes *Bild hier posten. Zumal das hier der Extreme Thread ist. Da gehören solche Bilder wie das mit dem Frosch nun mal nicht rein. Für mich ist das Bild einfach ein Schnappschuss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Bringt bitte etwas anspruchsvolles hier rein!


----------



## der_yappi (22. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht *jedes *Bild hier posten. Zumal das hier der Extreme Thread ist. Da gehören solche Bilder wie das mit dem Frosch nun mal nicht rein. Für mich ist das Bild einfach ein Schnappschuss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Bringt bitte etwas anspruchsvolles hier rein!



Gilt der Satz auch für dich selbst?
 => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-712.html#post7725627 husthust



Aber zurück zum Thema Bilder:

Granada von oben

Oly M10 + m.Zuiko 9-18mm Weitwinkel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2015)

Hi!

Mal zwei Bilders von mir aus'm Dänemark-Urlaub: Schloß Liselund auf Möhn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Placebo (22. November 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> (...)


Wow, das erste Bild find ich richtig klasse  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. November 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gilt der Satz auch für dich selbst?
> => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-712.html#post7725627 husthust


Ich hoffe nur ich habe dir durch das Suchen nicht die Zeit geraubt
Wobei das Bild von mir schon eine andere Klasse darstellt. Ich stelle mir gerade dein Froschbild mit Langzeitbelichtung vor. Würde bestimmt richtig gut aussehen.

btt

Die beiden von oben:


----------



## Haiduc (27. November 2015)

Wenn ich mir aufmerksam den ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thread durchlese, komme ich zu der Erkenntnis "Ich soll hier meine besten Bilder einstellen" - Meine besten Bilder, ist eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit, welche ja nur ich zu entscheiden habe, oder?
Es gibt hier keine Kontrollfunktion, welche mir diese Entscheidung abnimmt!
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, mein Bild passt hier rein, stelle ich es auch hier rein. Mit solchen kritischen Aussagen wie "Bringt bitte etwas anspruchsvolles hier rein!" verunsichert man nur unnötig den ein oder anderen, letztendlich lebt dieser Thread von einer aktiven Teilnahme.  

Da ich der Meinung bin, dieses Bild passt hier rein, zeige ich es auch. 

*"Straße der Menschenrechte" in Nürnberg, wie passend! *

HDR-LDR-Panorama mit 10 mm UWW "viel begradigen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. November 2015)

*@Haiduc:*
Ein Plus  für den Kommentar
Ein Plus  für dein Bild


*BTT:*
Der Albaicín von der Alhambra aus gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (28. November 2015)

Unnatürliche Farben, übermäßig hoher Kontrast, Position gut. Ich sehe kein grün- und das was da ist hat kaum Struktur. Die Bäume links im vordergrund sind fast schwarz. Ich wüde sagen etwas weniger PE.
Ich hoffe nur deine gesamten big shots aus Andalusien sind nicht alle deine besten Bilder


----------



## BillDschirm (29. November 2015)

Um der ganzen Architektur etwas entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2015)

@BillDschirm

Sau Stark


----------



## XP1500Monster (30. November 2015)

BillDschirm's Foto haut mich mal wieder weg...Daumen hoch!

Aus dem 22. Stock in Las Vegas. Leider ließen sich die Fenster nicht öffnen, so hatte ich ein paar Probleme mein Stativbein unterzubringen. Nach ein paar Minuten rumgefusel passte das aber, allerdings hatte ich die Sonne leider (von Anfang an) verpasst. Zum Glück haben die Wolken ein schönes Bild geboten.
Ich hoffe das darf hier in den DI-Thread 
Aufgenommen mit Pentax K-50, Kit Objektiv @ 18mm, Iso 200 und f/6.3.


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback, Jungs - freut mich.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Dezember 2015)

House of Christ.


----------



## masterX244 (5. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> House of Christ.



Welche Kirche ist da abgebildet? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor aber dann doch nicht so....

+1 für die Symmetrie


----------



## floppyexe (5. Dezember 2015)

La Seu.
Das Problem ist: du hast an der Position wo ich stehe eigentlich keinen Platz um zu fotografieren. Dann rennen noch Millionen Touris rum. Da geht nur eine UWW Glas mit etwas Glück.


----------



## Placebo (5. Dezember 2015)

Mehrere Fotos mit Stativ machen und dann in Photoshop per Median überblenden? Damit müssten die Touris verschwunden sein.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema Stativ bin ich ein Faultier. Ich schleppe schon ständig meine Frau mit rum...


----------



## hann96 (5. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stativ bin ich ein Faultier. Ich schleppe schon ständig meine Frau mit rum...


Dann kaufe dir ein Reisestativ. Ging mir vorher nämlich auch so, dass ich kein Bock hatte immer mein 2,5kg schweres Stativ mitzuschleppen.
Dann habe ich mir das gekauft: CULLMANN Nanomax 400T Reisestativ inkl. Kugelkopf und: Amazon.de: Kamera und bin zu 110% zufrieden. Als Einbeinstativ ist es zudem auch nutzbar.
Mit dem schweren Stativ fotografiere ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, außer wenn ich ein höheres Stativ brauche.


----------



## rocky7 (17. Dezember 2015)

Leuchtturm auf Kap Arkona...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (18. Dezember 2015)

...Prost!


----------



## DriveByFM (20. Dezember 2015)

4. Advent 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mal was großes...
Leider musste ich das Bild sehr stark komprimieren, so dass es schon etwas matchig aussieht.
Normal ist das Bild 6881x 5330 pix.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. Dezember 2015)

Fleißiger Uploader, rocky7. An der Qualität der Aufnahme ist natürlich nichts auszusetzen; trotzdem möchte ich zwei Kleinigkeiten kritisieren. Fände es schöner, wenn es schon frontal aufgenommen wird (was ich persönlich selbst sehr mag), dann das komplette Gebäude. Darüber hinaus sehen die angeschnittenen Autos nicht so gut aus - wenn sie schon da sind, dann vielleicht einfach ohne Anschnitt mit drauf.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, werde beim nächsten mal versuchen darauf zu achten. Ich fote solche Objekte eigentlich nie. Deshalb fehlt mir da wahrscheinlich noch etwas an Erfahrung. Aber Mann ist ja lernfähig.


----------



## rocky7 (26. Dezember 2015)

Heute war sehr schönes Wetter und ich hatte zu meinen Saziergang, die  Kamera mit. Anbei ein Bild von unsererer Esse des HKW. Sie ist 320 Meter  hoch und ich stand ca. 500 Meter davon entfernt. Diese Aufnahme entstand  mit einer Brennweite von 800mm und 50 Mega Pixel. Sollte es jemanden  interessieren, wie groß diese Aufnahme mit 50 Mega Pixel ist, dem sei  gesagt, dass das Bild 75 Mega Byte groß ist und eine gewisse Zeit zum  laden benötigt. Es lohnt sich aber mal zu sehen, was mit einer sehr  hohen Auflösungso alles möglich ist. Beide Aufnahmen sind ohne Crop.


Bitte hier klicken, um volle Auflösung zu sehen... (ACHTUNG 75 MB groß)


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Dezember 2015)

Bild ich mir das ein, oder ist das Bild leicht verrauscht? (Himmel und Rauch)


----------



## rocky7 (26. Dezember 2015)

Nein das bildest du dir nicht ein, dass ist bei dieser Kamera normal. Ist aber auch 100% Ansicht und 50 Mega Pixel, da sieht man schon alles im Bild.


----------



## floppyexe (27. Dezember 2015)

Die Esse fällt um. Auch stimmen die Proportionen irgendwie nicht. Oder was da in der Mitte der Esse los? Alles nach rechts gedreht. 
Aber sonst: 

Hostest du deine Galerie selber? Wenn ja schraub mal den Upload hoch. Falls nicht wechsel den Anbieter. 75mb dauern bei mir im Normalfall max 5sek.


----------



## rocky7 (27. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Die Esse fällt um. Auch stimmen die Proportionen irgendwie nicht. Oder was da in der Mitte der Esse los? Alles nach rechts gedreht.





Die Esse fällt nicht um, also sie steht eben gerade noch.
In der Mitte der Esse, sieht man mal, wie beim Bau geschludert wurde. Das ist vom Beton so und ist im original so. Die Esse wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren ausgebessert und bekam einen Anstrich.
Die Punkte unten an der Esse, sind Wanddübel. Sie sollte nach dem Anstrich, eine spiralförmige LED Beleuchtung erhalten. Nach dem ersten Problelauf, wurde sie aber wieder abgebaut und zum Hersteller geschickt. Die Leuchten sollen nicht Wasserdicht gewesen sein. Bis heute ist da aber nichts mehr passiert. Also sie wurden noch nicht wieder angebaut.
Hier ist ein kurzes Video dazu, wie die Beleuchtung aussehen sollte.



Anbei mal noch ein paar Bilder, von den Ausbesserungsarbeiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Die Esse fällt nicht um, also sie steht eben gerade noch.


Er meinte eher optisch, auf dem bild. Da fällt die esse marginal nach rechts (?), da du anscheinend von unten nach oben fotografiert hast. Mich stört sowas ja nicht, aber ich hab auch keine ahnung davon. 


> In der Mitte der Esse, sieht man mal, wie beim Bau geschludert wurde. Das ist vom Beton so und ist im original so. Die Esse wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren ausgebessert und bekam einen Anstrich.


Ist das ding nicht noch zu ost-zeiten errichtet worden? Damals wurde ja auf baustellen noch "etwas" mehr bier getrunken als heute und mit 2,5+ auf`m kessel baut glaub ich keiner mehr gerade. Das werden die wohl nur von unten "ein geguckt" haben. 

Ich sehe die esse aber maximal frühs von der autobahn, wenn wir in chemnitz mal wieder arbeiten. Hatte mir zwar auch schonmal gedacht das sonnenaufgang+leichte bewölkung+rauchende esse sicherlich ein schönes bild abgeben würde, nur verträgt sich das mit dem fahren auf der autobahn+ hinterm lenkrad sitzen nicht so richtig.


----------



## floppyexe (27. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Er meinte eher optisch, auf dem bild. Da fällt die esse marginal nach rechts



Anders gesagt: der Horizont ist schief. Gerade bei statischen Objekten sticht so etwas hervor.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2015)

Mal heute beim spazieren gehen die tief stehende Sonne so mitgenommen.
Also wenn atm jmd die Sonne fehlt, ich hab sie 

OM-D M10 + Pana 20mm F1.7

In PS verkleinert, den Kontrast im Himmel angehoben und dann nochmals übers ganze Bild den Kontrast so hochgezogen.
Das erste ist als Kamerainternes HDR aufgenommen, daher auch das Gras vorne nicht so scharf wie im zweiten Bild.
Dafür kommen die Farben um die Sonne besser rüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (27. Dezember 2015)

Heute mal wieder etwas von mir, ein Geier...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal heute beim spazieren gehen die tief stehende Sonne so mitgenommen.
> Also wenn atm jmd die Sonne fehlt, ich hab sie
> 
> OM-D M10 + Pana 20mm F1.7
> ...



Einfach mal in die Hocke gehen und die Boden/Horizontaufteilung auf 2/3 vornehmen - wirkt Wunder. Das Lager (oder was das ist) in der Mitte würde damit auch verschwinden.


----------



## XP1500Monster (29. Dezember 2015)

In meiner kleinen Heimatstadt gibt es eine jährliche Feuerwerksvorführung am 28.12, die recht gut besucht ist. Über 3000 Besucher bei 23 000 Einwohnern ist schon ne Nummer. Zum Glück gibt es Bratwurststände, welche dafür sorgen, dass bis kurz vor Anfang der Show vorne am Zaun noch genug Platz zum Stativ aufbauen ist. Mein neues Stativ (MT055XPRO3) mit neuem Kugelkopf (Tiltall BH-07) konnte ich also in Ruhe aufbauen.
Kamera: Pentax K-50
Objektiv: Sigma 17-50 EX HSM
Hier 3 Fotos von der Vorführung:


----------



## Lee (29. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Hocke gehen und die Boden/Horizontaufteilung auf 2/3 vornehmen - wirkt Wunder. Das Lager (oder was das ist) in der Mitte würde damit auch verschwinden.



Also 1/3 Himmel und 2/3 Erde?


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Also 1/3 Himmel und 2/3 Erde?



An dem Beispiel hier sollte die Aufteilung zu 2 Teilen Himmel und zu 1 Teil Boden sein; das ist aber abhängig vom Motiv. Hier ist die Wiese ja nicht sonderlich interessant und der Fokus sollte ja auf dem Himmel liegen. Stadtansichten würde ich (bei interessanter Architektur) gegenteilig aufteilen.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Hocke gehen und die Boden/Horizontaufteilung auf 2/3 vornehmen - wirkt Wunder. Das Lager (oder was das ist) in der Mitte würde damit auch verschwinden.



Ich werds mir ins Gedächtnis setzen und hoffe ich finde es das nächste mal noch im Hinterkopf


----------



## Lee (2. Januar 2016)

Also generelll eine 2/3 Aufteilung, je nachdem was der interessante Teil des Bildes ist. Danke


----------



## BillDschirm (2. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Also generelll eine 2/3 Aufteilung, je nachdem was der interessante Teil des Bildes ist. Danke



Es ist zwar nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss; als Orientierung auf jeden Fall schon mal gut.  Grenzen können ja durchbrochen werden, wenn man es gut gestalterisch lösen kann.


----------



## hann96 (4. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (11. Januar 2016)

Winterleuchten in Dortmund

Out of cam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2016)

ooc = kein Bock sich mit dem Bild zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Lotto (11. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ooc = kein Bock sich mit dem Bild zu beschäftigen.



Jeder wozu er Lust hat würd ich sagen.
Wenn das Bild gut wird ist doch nix gegen ooc einzuwenden, die Komposition macht ja nicht die Kamera sondern derjenige der den Auslöser betätigt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2016)

Mir geht es einfach darum das man nicht explizit darauf hinweisen muss, keine Lust gehabt zu haben sich Mühe in der Entwicklung zu geben. Komposition ist die Vorraussetzung überhaupt ein interessantes Bild zu liefern. 
Die Komposition ist auch durchaus gelungen. Unten hätte man vllt nicht so knapp das Bild abschneiden müssen aber das ist nicht so wichtig. 
Wenn man schon ein gutes Bild geschossen hat und es dann auch noch im Internet teilt, ist ein wenig entwickeln schon angebracht.


----------



## hann96 (11. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende des Tages war meine Kamera vom Schnee so extrem nass von oben bis unten, dass ich angst hatte, sie geht am nächsten Tag nicht mehr an  Trotzdem kann ich nur jedem empfehlen mit Stahlwolle mal was zu machen - vielleicht ja dann, wenn es nicht unbedingt schneit


----------



## Euda (12. Januar 2016)

Habe mir nun die Alpha 77 II von Sony gegönnt. Deutlich flexibleres System, als ihr Vorgänger aus dem Hause Nikon (welche sich allerdings in 'ner anderen Preisklasse befand — D3100.)
Die Venedig-Fotos sind noch mit der Nikon entstanden (50er 1.8, Kit 18-55). Smartphone und Frühstück: Yashica Yashinon, 50mm f/1.4. Alle erstmal in HDR aufgenommen, was mehr Flexibilität in der Verarbeitung gewährt, jedoch viel Zeit kostet und somit nur unseren Hobbyhasen und bei statischen Szenen zu empfehlen ist. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________
Edit: Sony SAL 16-50 2.8.
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ooc = kein Bock sich mit dem Bild zu beschäftigen.



Ich grüße dich, Bioschnitzel!

Ich habe echt nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik. Immerhin kann ich aus dieser lernen. Ich sehe, dass mir jemand helfen will und sich im Grunde für meine Bilder interessiert  . 

Was soll ich jetzt aber mit deiner Aussage anfangen  ?

Wenn ich keine Lust hätte, mich mit dem Bild zu beschäftigen, hätte ich wohl gar kein Interesse an dem Bild selber. Aber dann hätte ich diesen Moment doch erst gar nicht eingefangen? Ich sehe doch durch den Sucher, was mich erwarten wird  .

Der wirkliche Grund  für "out of cam" ist jedoch, dass ich leider derzeit nicht die Zeit finde, die Bilder zu entwickeln. Gerne würde ich das bei einer warmen Tasse Schoko machen - glaub's mir    ...

Ich hatte gestern Abend eine Auswahl an Bildern einem Kollegen geschickt, der mich mit seiner Kamera begleitete. Bei der Gelegenheit dachte ich, den Thread ein wenig mit Leben zu füllen und zu teilen, was ich derzeit so alles durch den Sucher sehe.

Dass das bei dem ein oder anderem so sauer aufstößt, hatte ich dabei nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2016)

Sorry, es sollte nicht sauer rüberkommen! 
Ich mag nur die "out of cam" - Szene nicht, weil man viel mehr aus den Bildern holen könnte. Gerade Neulinge denken oft "Out of Cam" sei was tolles und erwähnenswertes. 
Entschuldige die spitze Formulierung und weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Fotografie!


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sorry, es sollte nicht sauer rüberkommen!
> Ich mag nur die "out of cam" - Szene nicht, weil man viel mehr aus den Bildern holen könnte. Gerade Neulinge denken oft "Out of Cam" sei was tolles und erwähnenswertes.
> Entschuldige die spitze Formulierung und weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Fotografie!



Dann ist ja alles wieder in Butter  .

Dir natürlich auch bleibende Freude bei der Ablichtung deiner Motive  !

Edit:

Weil's 'n Bilderthread ist:

(leider noch) unbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (12. Januar 2016)

Das erste hätte ich gern in monochrom und oldstyle! Büdde

@ Euda

Schöne pics! Mein Favorit trotz etwas blaustich und Horizont: Number five


----------



## BillDschirm (17. Januar 2016)

Um mal wieder etwas Leben in die Bude zu bringen. Zudem einen schönen restlichen Sonntag.


----------



## hann96 (17. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Bilder darf ich leider wg fehlender Einverständniserklärung der Eltern nicht zeigen


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2016)

bei -10°C den Arsch abgefroren, eigentlich für ein Timelaps 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist etwas misslungen, falls es doch jemand sehen will:   KLICK


----------



## hann96 (19. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich heute keine Schule hatte, bin ich den halben Tag mal durch die Stadt gelatscht, dabei ist unter anderem das rausgekommen ↑

EDIT:


totovo schrieb:


> Ist etwas misslungen, falls es doch jemand sehen will:   KLICK


Hau da mal den Warp-Stabilizer von After Effects rüber, dann könnte das Ergebnis noch besser sein. Von der Idee aber meiner Meinung gut und das Ergebnis lässt sich trotz dem Gewackel sehen


----------



## Euda (21. Januar 2016)

Frische Luft...
Kalte frische Luft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. Januar 2016)

Lade mal deine Einstellungen hoch. Sind keine Exifs dabei. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe: Adobe Photoshop CC 2015


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild von den Märklintagen 2015. Erst in sw konvertiert und dann Sepia drüber (Beides nicht mit Lightroom). Habe erst angefangen 12 Jahre Urlaube usw in Lightroom 6 zu importieren und zu verarbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (23. Januar 2016)

@*totovo*:
Dein Zeitraffer ist doch gar nicht schlecht und für das Einzelframe hast du dir eine schöne Uhrzeit ausgesucht!



floppyexe schrieb:


> Lade mal deine Einstellungen hoch. Sind keine Exifs dabei. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe: Adobe Photoshop CC 2015



Wenn ich die Rohdateien auch grad nicht griffbereit hab, kann ich's dir annähernd sagen:
Aufnahme: Sony A77II + Sony AF 16-50 2.8 DT SSM @ 16mm Blende 2.8, ISO 400 (oder war's 800?), White Balance @ D65, Stabi aus, Stativ
Das ganze von 1/8000s bis 30s in 1.0 EV-Schritten (Belichtungszeit * 2) 
Verarbeitung: Photomatix Pro 5.1 (Fusion-Tonemapper, stimmt mich etwas traurig, dass die "vollwertigen" Methoden nur merkwürdige Ergebnisse lieferten), dann Nachverarbeitung in Photoshop CC '15. :>


Vier Alibilder aus den vergangenen Wochen— das HDR-Panorama ist gestern entstanden. Bei Letzterem hat das Streulicht mir leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und das Foto sah nach dem Panorama-Stitching mit PTGui absolut miserabel aus. Musste mit viel Schadensbegrenzung in Photoshop wieder gerichtet werden. Bin auch vor Ort dummerweise nicht auf die Idee gekommen, bei der entsprechenden Aufnahme die Sonne in die Mitte des Bildes auszurichten. Dafür hab ich meine Hände nicht mehr gespürt. 
____

FULLRES: http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/4247896000/Fullres-Panorama---Winter-in-Hoof.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


____




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (23. Januar 2016)

Kp, wie oft ich das Rathhaus schon fotografiert habe, aber es sieht immer wieder geil aus (besonders jetzt mit dem Schnee) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Januar 2016)

Na hann96...wieder mal die Messlatte hoch gelegt was?
@ Euda: man hast du schlechte Noten


----------



## DriveByFM (26. Januar 2016)

Loro Parque, Teneriffa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wow, das zweite Bild ist der Wahnsinn!   Ich hab mir das mal gespeichert



Geht mir genau so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alibibild vom Sommer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DriveByFM (27. Januar 2016)

Naja ich hab erst vor knapp 3 Jahren mit dem Hobby Fotografie angefangen und schnell gemerkt das gutes Glas(Objektive) wichtig ist, der Body (Nikon D4s) hab ich erst seit ca. 1Jahr und dann auch nur gebraucht gekauft.(konnte diese Angebot damals nicht ablehnen^^) Weil ich schon für den PC soviel Geld aus dem Fenster werfe. xD

@BillDschirm, Freistellung kommt eher durch ein lichtstarkes Objektiv als durch einen teuren Body. 

P.S. Schon der 2te der es als Hintergrund benutzt  
P.P.S. Lade meine Bilder auch eigentlich kaum hoch weil ich die garnicht sooo gut finde, denke immer die anderen machen bessere... Deswegen hab ich auch kein flickr, 500px etc.

Damit es nicht zu Offtopic wird, hier mal eins vom Rückflug. (Teneriffa - Hannover)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider war die Scheibe nicht ganz sauber, deswegen diese runden Punkte...


----------



## totovo (27. Januar 2016)

Doch, Doch, die Bilder sind schön, immer her damit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (27. Januar 2016)

@DriveByFM
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn du uns an deinen Fotos teil haben lässt. 
Und vielleicht läuft man sich in Hannover mal über den Weg 

Damit es nicht offtopic ist... Gehört zwar eher in den Amateur-Thread, aber ich habe gerade nichts besseres 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (28. Januar 2016)

Leute, könnt ihr sowas bitte per PN oder im DI-Diskussions-Thread bequatschen? (der heißt ja nicht umsonst so!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (30. Januar 2016)

Langsam muss ich mal wieder was anderes posten  Auf der anderen Seite hat sich bis jetzt noch nie ein Shooting wiederholt. Das macht Laune.

(Zum ersten mal Blitz und dazu noch Zeitdruck)
Sony A57 | ISO 100 | 1/100s | SAL 50mm f/1.8 | Yongnou YN-III + Yongnou Fernauslöser | SMDV Softbox 60cm | Capture One 9 | kein Photoshop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2016)

Mal ein MetallFant .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. Februar 2016)

mal was älteres aus Hamburg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Februar 2016)

Berlin Marzahn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Februar 2016)

Warum diese seltsamen Farben?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Februar 2016)

Ich mag seltsame Farben.


----------



## Lotto (14. Februar 2016)

Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Himmel und zu wenig von den Tristesse der Betonklötze (Bild 1-3).


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2016)

Eine der Bands (wahrscheinlich die, die ich bisher am meisten vor der Linse hatte) hat auf Ihrem Youtube-Channel mal ein kleines Video vom Auftritt an der Grenz 2014 online gestellt...

Hier mal ein paar (schon mal gezeigte) Bilder von dem Gig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das Introvideo des Gigs




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1azwQ2rlHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. Februar 2016)

Erstes Shooting in diesem Jahr; waren insgesamt dann leider nur 15 Minuten, da es dann zu stark geschneit und gestürmt hatte. Glück gehabt, dass doch noch etwas schönes dabei herauskam. Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2016)

Rote Streifenwölkchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DriveByFM (27. Februar 2016)

So hatte mal wieder etwas Zeit zum fotografieren (meine Verlobte). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was vom Maschsee. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Februar 2016)

Ein wenig Architektur vom Wochenende; wer mag, kann sich die restlichen Bilder auf meiner Website anschauen.

Official - Chris Buss Photographie


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (28. Februar 2016)

*@DriveByFM,*

hab euch gesehen. Ich war der Typ mit der analogen Praktica, der kurz neben euch stand.   Mich hat schon da (und jetzt immer noch) dein Setup interessiert. Sah nach Nikon, lang und teuer aus. Edit: Steht ja in deiner Signatur. Überlesen.  

Liebe Grüße aus Hannover

Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu off Topic. Würde natürlich von dem Tag auch gerne ein paar Bilder zeigen, aber die müssen noch entwickelt werden.


----------



## BillDschirm (4. März 2016)

Na das schläft ja hier so langsam ein. Ein Bild von gestern; war aber mal ungeplant und spontan - auch mal nett. Schönes Wochenende @all.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2016)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Na das schläft ja hier so langsam ein.


Leider... und gilt für alle 3 wichtigen threads hier. 

Alibi-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Abgestellt...


----------



## Keinem (5. März 2016)

Das war eines der ersten Bilder mit dem Nikkor 105mm F2.5  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. März 2016)

Kurztrip Paris 2015.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (6. März 2016)

Eins meiner ersten Portrait-Versuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hitzestau (10. März 2016)

Zoo-Besuch mit Nikon D610 / AF-S NIKKOR 80–400mm 1:4,5–5,6 G ED VR (Zoo Basel, Schweiz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (20. März 2016)

Wie versprochen die Bilder aus Hannover. Vor wenigen Tagen vom Rossmann abgeholt. Mein erstes mal analog fotografiert. Dazu muss gesagt werden, ich bin noch recht jung und nur mit digitaler Fotografie aufgewachsen. Da war das schon was sehr besonderes. Das Gefühl so zu fotografieren war unbeschreiblich, aber das brauche ich glaub ich nicht zu sagen.  Aber genug geschrieben. Hier mal eins aus 33... Die Qualität ist jetzt nicht so super. Kommt aber auch daher, dass mein Scanner nicht für so etwas ausgelegt ist und auch so nicht der Beste ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fotografiert mit Praktica BC1 und 50mm 1.8

Liebe Grüße


----------



## floppyexe (20. März 2016)

hitzestau schrieb:


> Zoo-Besuch mit Nikon D610 / AF-S NIKKOR 80–400mm 1:4,5–5,6 G ED VR (Zoo Basel, Schweiz)


Bild 1: Kopf und Fell- Körpermitte zu ausgebrannt.
Bild 2: Käme in Farbe wesentlich besser.
Bild 3: 
Bild 4: perfekt!


----------



## BillDschirm (29. März 2016)

Ergebnis vom Wochenende. Schwieriges Gesicht, da etwas mehr Falten (was mich persönlich nicht stört), bei der Porträtierung aber doch zu Problemen führt. Also, euch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## floppyexe (29. März 2016)

Egal ob Falten oder nicht. Solche Worte sollten in der Beschreibung nicht auftauchen. Falten sind natürlich. Kaum jemand will heutzutage glattgebügelte Models sehen. Mehr denn Natürliche.
 Das Gesicht ist ausgebrannt. In den Haaren fehlt mir etwas Struktur.


----------



## Placebo (29. März 2016)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Ergebnis vom Wochenende. Schwieriges Gesicht, da etwas mehr Falten (was mich persönlich nicht stört), bei der Porträtierung aber doch zu Problemen führt. Also, euch eine schöne Woche.



Mit Frequenz-Separation bekommt man da einiges weg  habe auch schon Risse in leicht brüchig gewordener Schminke entfernt bzw. abgeschwächt, die nur in der 100%-Ansicht nicht wie Falten aussahen



> Egal ob Falten oder nicht. Solche Worte sollten in der Beschreibung nicht auftauchen. Falten sind natürlich. Kaum jemand will heutzutage glattgebügelte Models sehen. Mehr denn Natürliche.


Ja, der Trend geht wieder leicht zu natürlicher. Aber man muss nicht alles im Foto lassen, was dir bei einer Begegnung mit dem Model in der Realität nie aufgefallen wäre, auf einem Foto aber schon. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung


----------



## BillDschirm (29. März 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Solche Worte sollten in der Beschreibung nicht auftauchen.  Kaum jemand will heutzutage glattgebügelte Models sehen.



Welche Worte, soll ich mich jetzt noch selber zensieren? Schließe nicht von deiner Subjektivität auf andere Betrachter; wenn dem denn so wäre, würde es nicht immer jüngere Fotomodelle geben; die existieren sicher nicht, um den Bildbearbeitern Arbeit zu ersparen.  Dass aber natürlich glatte und reine  Haut erwünscht wird - das stimmt. Ansonsten: vielen Dank für dein Feedback.


----------



## floppyexe (29. März 2016)

Na ja das öffentlich zu posten...da gehört schon ne Menge Mut dazu. Welche Frau hört denn gern das ihre Falten dem Fotograf Sorgen bereiten? Und nein ich schließe nicht von meiner Sub. auf andere Betrachter. Wenn das so rüberkam: sorry. War reine Kritik.


----------



## BillDschirm (29. März 2016)

Ach naja; das hier ist keine offizielle Seite und ich dachte, Ehrlichkeit würde nicht schaden und hilft vielleicht. Die Dame denkt übrigens selbst so und weiß um ihre Schwächen und ich wollte eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es wirklich schwieriger ist, mit Gesichtern zu arbeiten, welche eine gewisse Reife besitzen. Ich bin absolut deiner Ansicht, dass Natürlichkeit das sein sollte, was es anzustreben gilt. Ich mag keine glattgebügelten Gesichter und daher ist es bereits bei der Aufnahme wichtig, das zu berücksichtigen.  Bin für Kritik absolut offen und bzgl. deiner genannten Schwächen an dem Bild hast du absolut Recht.


----------



## DriveByFM (31. März 2016)

Katzenbilder, yeah ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (31. März 2016)

Wurde die Katze in einem Amazon-Karton geliefert?


----------



## DriveByFM (10. April 2016)

@hann96
Leider nein, die Katze war vorher schon da. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja schon bald Katzen per Same-Day Lieferung bei Amazon. 


Mal wieder ein Portrait Versuch von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. April 2016)

Am Wochenende einen Ausflug nach Braunschweig genutzt, um für 2 Stunden zu fotografieren. Das nächste Shooting ist am kommenden Wochenende mit einem befreundeten Fotografen, der sich gerne mal in großformatigen Portraits ausprobieren mochte; ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BillDschirm (18. April 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt, war ich am Wochenende mit einem befreundeten Fotografen unterwegs, welcher eigentlich  Lingerie fotografiert. War eine wirklich interessante Erfahrung. Anbei ein Bild von dem Shooting an sich und ein Ergebnis von mir, diesmal nicht nur das Gesicht. Wenn es interessiert, was mein Mitstreiter fotografiert, kann gerne mal auf seine Seite schauen: rene scheidt (renesch) Photos - 5  px


----------



## Ion (18. April 2016)

Lumia Smartphone
Einstellungen Auto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache gerne Bilder von meinen Katzen, alles hier in den eigenen vier Wänden.
Die Ergebnisse finde ich für ein billiges Handy erstaunlich gut.


----------



## totovo (22. April 2016)

Ion, dass wäre aber im Haustierthread oder im Amateurthread besser aufgehoben 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (29. April 2016)

Mein erstes richtiges Portrait  (von Studio-Bildern mal abgesehen) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (29. April 2016)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, weiter so!

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Ich hätte den Bildausschnitt ein wenig geändert,  das Model etwas mehr zum linken Bildrand damit sie nicht so aus dem  "Raum herausguckt".  Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. 

Gruss aus Heimsheim

Blende8


----------



## hann96 (29. April 2016)

Dankeschön,

da habe ich auch lange überlegt, wie ich den Bildausschnitt wähle. Habe mich aber Schlussendlich dazu entschieden, dass sie nach rechts hin weniger Platz hat, da das m. M. n. eher danach aussieht, dass rechts von ihr jemand steht und sie ihn anlächelt


----------



## Blende8 (29. April 2016)

Das nächste Mal stelle ich mich gerne dort hin und lasse mich anlächeln


----------



## BillDschirm (30. April 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mein erstes richtiges Portrait  (von Studio-Bildern mal abgesehen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will es mal mit konstruktiver Kritik versuchen. Ein Punkt wurde ja schon genannt, den ich aber gar nicht so schlimm finde. Das Gesicht sollte bei der Art des Ausschnittes aber zumindest in der Mitte sein, nicht der Körper. Dein Portrait ist auch das typische Beispiel, dass viel zu viel ablenkt, sei es nun der Hintergrund, die unnatürliche Haltung des Models und/oder die Schrift der Brüstung auf der sie sitzt. Portraits sollten wirklich Portraits sein, daher lieber mehr mit der Unschärfe arbeiten, die Wahl des Hintergrundes besser planen, usw. Wurde das Gesicht nachträglich aufgehellt? Die Sonne kam ja von hinten, es sieht auch nicht so aus, als das mit einem Reflektor gearbeitet wurde. 

Anbei, als Platzhalter ein Bild von mir.


----------



## hann96 (30. April 2016)

Danke dir, werde ich mir merken und auf jedem Fall das nächste Mal anwenden! Kann die Kritik nachvollziehen.
Und hast recht, Reflektor war keiner im Einsatz - habe einen Radial Filter ums Gesicht gezogen und alles darum abgedunkelt.

Ich denke dieses Bild erfüllt deine Kritik eher, mal abgehen von den CA's und dem nicht auf dem Auge liegendem Fokus...?


----------



## BillDschirm (30. April 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Danke dir, werde ich mir merken und auf jedem Fall das nächste Mal anwenden! Kann die Kritik nachvollziehen.
> Und hast recht, Reflektor war keiner im Einsatz - habe einen Radial Filter ums Gesicht gezogen und alles darum abgedunkelt.
> 
> Ich denke dieses Bild erfüllt deine Kritik eher, mal abgehen von den CA's und dem nicht auf dem Auge liegendem Fokus...?



Ja, sieht gut aus! Man kann natürlich auch den ganzen Körper ablichten. Je weiter man weg geht, umso wichtiger wird nur eben die Umgebung und der Hintergrund. Aber wird schon, das Potential ist da!


----------



## Günnie Kologe (1. Mai 2016)

nen halbes Portrait


----------



## Blende8 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es ja cool dass ihr keine Hemmungen habt Leute zu fotografieren. Ich mache das überhaupt nicht gerne weil ich mich immer sehr unwohl fühle wenn ich selbst fotografiert werde.

Blende8


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2016)

Geht mir genauso!


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe kein Problem damit vor der Kamera zu stehen,  ändert aber nichts daran dass das Ergebnis dann meist sche***e ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja cool dass ihr keine Hemmungen habt Leute zu fotografieren. Ich mache das überhaupt nicht gerne weil ich mich immer sehr unwohl fühle wenn ich selbst fotografiert werde.
> 
> Blende8



Du sollst ja auch das Model shooten und dich nicht mit aufs Bild drängen


----------



## hitzestau (8. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgenommen mit:
Nikon D610
ISO 100
60mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Micro NIKKOR


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Mai 2016)

Ich war über Pfingsten in Polen und habe eine meiner ganz wenigen Nachtaufnahmen getätigt (bin nicht gut darin). Denke aber, dass die Aufnahme vom Leuchtturm ganz nett anzuschauen ist?!


----------



## Blende8 (8. Mai 2016)

Klasse Bild, auch die SW-Umsetzung gefällt mir richtig gut.

Blende8


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Mai 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Klasse Bild, auch die SW-Umsetzung gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> Blende8



Freut mich, dass das Bild gefällt. Die restlichen Bilder könnt ihr hier anschauen:

Misc - Chris Buss Photographie

Soll keine Eigenwerbung sein, nur hier sind alle Bilder auf einem Blick vorhanden. Das Bild vom Leuchtturm habe ich dort in Farbe belassen, sieht auch schick aus - das S/W-Bild mag ich aber lieber. :p


----------



## Günnie Kologe (8. Mai 2016)

Bild...........................................


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (11. Mai 2016)

Der Blick aus meinem "Schlafzimmerfenster" heute

Gruss aus Kristianstad

Blende8


----------



## Günnie Kologe (15. Mai 2016)

Portrait


----------



## hann96 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die letzten Wochen vermehrt Portraits gemacht und versucht die Kritik vom letzten Mal umzusetzen 
Das ist dabei am Sonntag herausgekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das Bild ein bisschen linkslastig, allerdings war das der beste Kompromiss vom Bildausschnitt. Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen das genau zu erläutern


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen das genau zu erläutern


So isses


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Juni 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Wochen vermehrt Portraits gemacht und versucht die Kritik vom letzten Mal umzusetzen
> Das ist dabei am Sonntag herausgekommen:
> 
> Leider ist das Bild ein bisschen linkslastig, allerdings war das der beste Kompromiss vom Bildausschnitt. Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen das genau zu erläutern



Schon mal sehr gut! Wende hier aber entweder den goldenen Schnitt an (Dame weiter links) oder platziere sie wirklich genau in der Mitte. Das wäre aber nur eine Kleinigkeit - finde es wirklich gut.


----------



## hann96 (4. Juni 2016)

War heute mit @derloetkolbentaenzer in der ehemaligen Continental Fabrik (Hannover).

Gerade mit dem bearbeiten des ersten Bildes fertig geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony A7s | Walimex 85mm T1.5 @~T4 | Photoshop


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2016)

Etwas von Gestern  Abend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2016)

Mopped in der Abenddämmerung und vor dem Gewitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (18. Juni 2016)

wo wurde das Prachtexemplar denn erlegt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2016)

Auf der Automeile in Bautzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juni 2016)

Horizont schief, links hinten fehlt die Ecke vom Auto.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Horizont schief, links hinten fehlt die Ecke vom Auto.



Schief ist doch das neue Englisch, also Modern... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (22. Juni 2016)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom ein paar Wochen zurückliegendem Conti Besuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2016)

Hier mal vier Bilder von Absetzern aus'm Tagebau Garzweiler.
Die letzten beiden sind unterschiedliche Bearbeitungen eines Ausgangsbildes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hann96 (25. Juni 2016)

Das letzte gefällt mir am besten


----------



## floppyexe (25. Juni 2016)

Wobei das dritte natürlicher wirkt.


----------



## Keinem (25. Juni 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wobei das dritte natürlicher wirkt.



Ich finde alle unnatürlich  .

Die sollen endlich mal die Kohle im Boden lassen...

Damit's nicht off-topic wird hier mal'n Bild, das auch ein bisschen mit der Energieversorgung zu tun hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Juni 2016)

Hier gehts schon um die Beurteilung der Qualität der Bilder und nicht um Umweltsünden die unsere geistig verwirrte Politikerelite verzapft hat.
Sonst stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juni 2016)

Leider nur iPhone Qualität! Aber trotzdem gelungen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (2. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 l


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bin nach meiner Abschlussarbeit nun endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, ein paar Fotos zu machen.  Wurde auch langsam Zeit... :p


----------



## BillDschirm (20. Juli 2016)

Hier ist aber nicht viel los; mehr Mut!


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2016)

Sind wohl alle in den Ferien 
Ich hab leider im Moment nicht viel Zeit zum fotografieren 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Juli 2016)

Erste Bilder aus der goldenen Stadt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Erste Bilder aus der goldenen Stadt:



Prag?


_edit: Bild kommt noch, Alibi-Bilder sind mir ausgegangen -.-_


----------



## hann96 (21. Juli 2016)

Gerade schnell nen paar Bilder von heute, vom Kleinen Fest im großen Garten, ausgewertet. Vielleicht finde ich  die Tage noch Zeit, mir die anderen anzugucken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony A7s | Walimex 85mm T1.5 & Walimex 35mm T1.5 | LR


----------



## floppyexe (22. Juli 2016)

hann96: das 4. ist
trotz Horizont


----------



## hann96 (22. Juli 2016)

Danke!  

Aber inwiefern...


floppyexe schrieb:


> trotz Horizont


? Meinst du, dass der Horizont mittig ist?


----------



## totovo (22. Juli 2016)

noch mal Prag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Juli 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber inwiefern...
> 
> ? Meinst du, dass der Horizont mittig ist?


Fällt leicht nach rechts. Ist aber meckern auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## Blende8 (23. Juli 2016)

Heute in Hamar (Norwegen) das hier gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich irgendwie an meine Kindheit erinnert 

Gruss aus Løten 

Blende8


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2016)

Gewitter im Anmarsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2016)

So mal in diesem Thread,


Kathedrale von Arucas vom Aussichtspunkt Monte de Arucas aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenuntergänge in den Bergen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (1. August 2016)

2 und 3 sind Spitzenklasse Fotos! Hammer Licht, Hammer Szene, würd ich mir ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. August 2016)

Die Kathedrale sieht so deplaziert und reingeshoppt aus, Hammer


----------



## totovo (1. August 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> 2 und 3 sind Spitzenklasse Fotos! Hammer Licht, Hammer Szene, würd ich mir ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen



Danke sehr!



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Kathedrale sieht so deplaziert und reingeshoppt aus, Hammer


ja auf jeden Fall, aber ziemlich beeindruckend für so ein "kleines" Städtchen 

noch etwas Nachschub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotto (1. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Kathedrale sieht so deplaziert und reingeshoppt aus, Hammer



Einfach weiß/rot streichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Einfach weiß/rot streichen.


...oder einfach mal den dreck der jahrtausende ab kärchern.


----------



## totovo (2. August 2016)

Sorry Leute, muss euch schon wieder mit Sonnenuntzergangsbildern nerven 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2016)

Mal der erste Appetithappen vom diesjährigen "Live At The Grenz"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die D7100 hat sich super bewehrt - die Hihg-ISO ist (im Vergleich zur D90) ne Offenbarung. Und der AF packt auch um Welten besser zu


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2016)

Mal ein paar weitere Bilder...

*6th Element* vom diesjährigen _*Live At The Grenz*_

Alle mit der Olympus OM-D E-M10 und dem Olympus m.Zuiko 9-18mm Weitwinkel und tlw. bis zu ISO3200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. August 2016)

Sonst fotografier ich ja eigentlich nie Menschen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. August 2016)

.........


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2016)

Setze die drei auch mal hier rein .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. August 2016)

Bilder geschossen im Yukon (Kanada). Kann ich für Landschaftsfotografen nur weiterempfehlen - man muss aber (im Sommer) aber unbedingt mückenresistent sein, sonst macht es keinen Spaß.
Beim Schwarz/Weiß Bild würde ich am liebsten das Befestigungsseil vom Pfosten weghaben, aber mit meinem geringen Können in Photoshop läuft da nicht viel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2016)

*Handwerkszeug*

6th Element mit der D7100 sowie dem Sigma 17-70C (1, 2 sowie 4) und dem Sigma 50-150 EX HSM (3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (22. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2016)

Und noch was von der Flammenshow aus dem 6th Element Auftritt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2016)

*Human - Livin' the 80s*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (12. September 2016)

Letzte Woche in Prag entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (16. September 2016)

Ebenfalls in Prag entstanden - dort habe ich die Liebe zur Street Fotografie endgültig gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ersten Lichtdome.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Oktober 2016)

Direkt aus der Kamera.
Oly M10 + Oly 12-50er und Stativ.
PopArt Farbmodus
Nichts gemacht, nur mit der OlyApp aufs Handy geladen.

Sonnenuntergang auf der Kykladeninsel Paros von heute Abend.

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161002/b1182b48944e2355e45a1f91b79f3d85.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (9. Oktober 2016)

Von mir gibts endlich auch mal was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich lebe auch noch 

Mittlerweile wohnhaft in der "Großstadt" Hannover und auch Ausrüstung hat sich "minimiert"  ... Aus der Eos 7D (samt 70-200 und co)  wurde eine Fuji X-E1 und X-T1 ..

Das "Makro" ist übrigens manuell fokusiert


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2016)

Sonnenuntergang auf der Kykladeninsel Paros (genauer gesagt vor Noussa)

Oly M10 + Oly 12-50er

Normaler Farbmodus Vivid



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als PopArt-Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2016)

Noch zwei Kykladenfotos (Oly M10 / Oly 12-50)

Kirchturm in Oía auf Santorin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonnenaufgang vor Kamari, Santorin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2016)

Santorin again




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2016)

"Klein Venedig" auf Mykonos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2016)

Akropolis bei Nacht (von der Dachterasse des Hotels aus fotografiert)

Oly M10 + Oly 12-50er
1min Belichtungszeit im _Live Composite_ Modus der Kamera




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





M10 + Oly 40-150R mit ca. 25sec Belichtungszeit, ebenfalls mittels _Live Composite_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2016)

Paros, Inschrift auf der Kanzel der Panagia Ekatontapyliani Kirche

Oly M10 + Oly 12-50er im 43mm Makro-Modus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2016)

Paros




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (1. November 2016)

London Sommer 2015 - vor nen paar Tagen auf der Festplatte gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony Alpha 58 + Kit


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2016)

Noch mal ein paar Sachen aus Griechenland

Sonnenuntergang auf Paros




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Hafen von Antiparos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (7. November 2016)

Letztes WE in einem DIY Studio rumprobiert. 
Der Hintergrund und Boden bestanden aus schwarzen Bettlaken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (20. November 2016)

Vielleicht hab ichs ein bissi mit Lightroom übertrieben, aber das Wird eines der ersten Bilder werden, die ich mir ausdrucke und an die Wand hänge!


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ichs ein bissi mit Lightroom übertrieben, aber das Wird eines der ersten Bilder werden, die ich mir ausdrucke und an die Wand hänge!



Warum ist der Bildausschnitt so klein?


----------



## Lee (22. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Bildausschnitt so klein?



Hab halt nur ne Festbrennweite und weil der Weg recht klein war ging mit Laufzoom nicht viel mehr als das. Gecroppt is da aber nix


----------



## BillDschirm (28. November 2016)

Viel störender sind die Stromleitungen in Hintergrund. :p


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal was von der 80D und dem 10-18mm STM. Hoffe, es gefällt. 
Hätte die Brücke gern mittig gehabt, da passte die Kamera aber nicht durch die Gitterstäbe. Werde es evt noch so bescheiden, dass es passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Dezember 2016)

Universum , Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal was aus der Nacht. Meine Freundin bestand drauf, mir ein Logo zu entwerfen dafür


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2017)

Wenn Du uns noch verrätst, wo das ist....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2017)

Laut flickr 
Bild 1: auf einer brücke mit blick von mannheim gen ludwigshafen
Bild 2: BASF in ludwigshafen


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2017)

Exakt. Das erste ist auf der Rheinbrücke von Mannheim aus nach Ludwigshafen auf die rheingalerie fotografiert. Das zweite ist bei Oppau ein Teil der BASF 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taitan (11. Januar 2017)

Zur Abwechslung mal meinen Boy fotografiert.
Kamera: Pentax K5II + FA 50/1.7
Licht: entfesselter Blitz an Reflexschirm von rechts
Ort: Schlafzimmer

Edit: Fotos verkleinert


----------



## hann96 (14. Januar 2017)

Konzert im Musikzentrum Hannover.

A7s | GM 85mm 1.4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (14. Januar 2017)

Ein paar Stillleben 

Es wurde immer ein bissl entfesselt geblitzt.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2017)

Ich war in der Tristesse meiner Heimat unterwegs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (14. Januar 2017)

Bilder 1,2,5,8 finde ich echt stark. Richtig gut!

LG, Jessica


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2017)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ich war in der Tristesse meiner Heimat unterwegs.


Ich finde nur bild 4 gut. Das künstliche rauschen der anderen bilder ist in meinen augen irgendwie störend bzw. einfach zuviel.  (kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine 7D so rauscht)
Ich war heute auf schloß augustusburg zum motorad wintertreffen. Von da oben hab ich dann einfach mal in die landschaft fotografiert. (ist garnicht so einfach eine stelle ohne störende bäume zu finden) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2017)

Nein, die 7D rauscht natürlich nicht so. Die Bearbeitung ist schon beabsichtigt. Und das es nicht jedem gefällt, war zu erwarten, ist aber gut so.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es nicht schlecht, besonders in Bild 1 und 5 passt das Rauschen sehr gut.


----------



## Flarezader (15. Januar 2017)

Moin.

Wollt auch mal was anhängen 

Bilder wurden mit einer D7100 von Nikon aufgenommen, mit einem Sigma 18-35mm 1.8 Art, sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür bei uns in Helferskirchen.

LG


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Januar 2017)

Na gut, meine Heimat hat nicht nur Tristesse zu bieten! Hier mal ein Bild der längsten Hängeseilbrücke Deutschlangs, die Geierlay bei Mörsdorf. Wir mussten wirklich früh los, da die Brücke normalerweise von Touristen überflutet ist. Also morgens kurz nach Sonnenaufgang unter der Woche. Ansonsten kann man das knicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Januar 2017)

Ich bin ein Urlaubknipser und mache meine Bilder alle mit dem Handy (Lumia 950). Dieses Bild entstand im Herbst 16 im Urlaub in der Pfalz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste ist bei mir hier auf der Schwäbischen Alb aufgenommen. Die Schnecke kam mit beim Spaziergang im vergangenen Mai entgegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dritte Bild ist noch etwas älter und wurde mit dem Faiphone 1 aufgenommen. Es zeigt den Raureif im Winter 2015 an unserer Gartenhecke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und Respekt von mir für die ganzen "echten" Fotographen in der Community. Sind klasse Aufnahmen dabei was ich so gesehen habe.

phila


----------



## wtfNow (15. Januar 2017)

Na dann werde ich mich auch mal als Hobbyfotograf outen

Irgendwo auf dem Kungsleden (Fernwanderweg in Schweden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastaofpasta (16. Januar 2017)

Leider kam ich an diesem Tag in Hamburg nicht in die Elbphilharmonie (wegen Eröffnungsfeierlichkeiten). Daher stromerte ich etwas von den Landungsbrücken Richtung Innenstadt. Aufgenommen mit Canon EOS 5d Mark III und Canon 24-105mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merrel (16. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute, 

hier ein Bild aus dem inneren des Übergangstunnels in Ludwigslust, in der nähe des Krankenhauses.

Kamera & Objektiv:

Nikon D3100
Objektiv: (Kit Objektiv) AF-S DX 18-55 VR

Zum Bild:

Erstellt am: 01.04.2016 um 21.47 Uhr
Position: Liegend (Kamera), Ohne Stativ + Kabel gebundener Auslöser

ISO: 200
Blendenzahl: F/8
Belichtungszeit: 1 Sek.
Belichtungsprogramm: Manuell
Messmodus: Mehrfeld
Blitzmodus: Ohne Blitzlicht
Brennweite: 20mm

Bearbeitet mit: Camera RAW + Photoshop Elements 13
Originale Auflösung: 4608x3072 - NEF
Skaliert auf: 1080x720 - JPEG


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. Januar 2017)

Sonnenuntergang bei uns im Garten


----------



## mastaofpasta (18. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Bild, welches ich einmal für eine Ausstellung gemacht habe. Mein Thema waren Songs von Udo Lindenberg. Dies hier bekam den Titel "Ein Herz kann man nicht reparier`n". Ich habe damals von Udo persönlich die Erlaubnis bekommen, seine Songtitel benutzen zu dürfen. Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne noch die anderen Bilder posten.


----------



## Ion (18. Januar 2017)

Meine Katze mal wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (18. Januar 2017)

Die besten Shootings fangen mit den Worten an "Ey komm rüber, wir haben uns gerade mit Farbe angemalt". 
Aus diesem spontanen Anruf entstand die Serie "Aurum + Argentum"

Ziemlich nackt, aber alles "wichtige" ist verdeckt. Sollten die Bilder nicht hier reinpassen, bitte löschen.

Kamera: Pentax K5 II mit Tamron 28-75mm f/2,8 bzw. Pentax 18-55 3,5-5,6 WR + ein Blitz über die Decke gebounct. Hintergrund ist schwarzer Molton (Bühnenstoff).

LG, Jessica


----------



## Taitan (26. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Zwei Bilder von einem Shooting, die nach einer Technoveranstaltung entstanden sind. 

Kamera: Pentax K-5 II mit Tamron 28-75mm f/2,8
Licht: grauer Himmel durch Fenster

LG, Jessica


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Taitan schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder von einem Shooting, die nach einer Technoveranstaltung entstanden sind.



Machst du das beruflich?


----------



## Taitan (26. Januar 2017)

Nope. Es gibt so unglaublich viel bessere Fotografen...da brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen mich zu professionalisieren. Zudem bin ich eh Statikerin und habe keine Ambitionen da den Job zu wechseln. 

Nur zum Spaß am Hobby. Photoshop/gimp kann ich z.B. gar nicht bedienen. Da hört's bei mir auf. Alle Bilder sind nur im Lightroom bearbeitet. Da komme ich schneller zum Ziel bzw. entspricht mehr meinem Skill. 
Nach der Party waren wir drei halt irgendwie komplett zerfeiert und beim chillaxen sponnen wir so ein paar Shootingideen... da die Kamera im Auto lag - zack gleich umgesetzt. Die Farbe haben wir in der Werkstatt des Clubs gefunden, die Folie lag auch noch irgendwo rum. 

LG, Jessica


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2017)

Taitan schrieb:


> Nope. Es gibt so unglaublich viel bessere Fotografen...da brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen mich zu professionalisieren. ...
> Nach der Party waren wir drei halt irgendwie komplett zerfeiert und beim chillaxen sponnen wir so ein paar Shootingideen... da die Kamera im Auto lag - zack gleich umgesetzt. Die Farbe haben wir in der Werkstatt des Clubs gefunden, die Folie lag auch noch irgendwo rum.


Dafür hast du aber ganz schön einfälle... und das auch noch auf die schnelle.  Das wäre bei mir schon nicht drin. (ich nehme quasi was kommt)

Und damit es nicht offtopic wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (27. Januar 2017)

Eine Freundin von mir im Hinterhof

Kamera: Pentax K-x mit Kitscherbe DA 18-55
Blitz auf Kamera über die Hinterhoffassade gebounct.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2017)

Da ich das bild für sehr gelungen halte, dieses mal hier... (und auch nicht als platzhalter, damit es nicht OT wird)
Eine neue sportart...Tiefschnee-motorradeln... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (9. Februar 2017)

Shooting vom letzten Wochenende.
2 uralte (aber sehr gute!) Kompaktblitze mit kabellosen Auslösern. Farbe kam durch vorgesetzte Farbfolien ins Spiel.


----------



## target2804 (19. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorgestern im Skiurlaub mal an Bildern im Schnee versucht


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2017)

Geschossen mit Galaxy S7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ein Shooting am Wochenende gehabt. Diesmal auch mit Farbfolien...aber direkt auf dem "Objekt". 

2 alte, entfesselte Kompaktblitze und Pentax K5 II mit Pentax FA 50/1.7

Lg, Jessica


----------



## taks (6. März 2017)

Feuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (6. März 2017)

~ Jena Sunset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (7. März 2017)

Drehender Kreisel...


----------



## Blueline56 (16. März 2017)

Ich fotografiere (z.Z. aber gar nicht) recht gerne, Tiere sind meine bevorzugte Motive, am liebsten dabei Hunde in Bewegung.

Beide Fotos mit einer alten 1DMarkII und dem EF 300/4L IS, Motiv ist einer meiner Collies (Rico)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flarezader (19. März 2017)

Moin.

Hätte da noch was "Aufsteigendes" 

LG


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2017)

Ich würde das Rot des Marienkäfers noch etwas weiter aufdrehen, es noch kräftiger und heller machen.

Dann ist das Bild absolut perfekt.


----------



## floppyexe (1. April 2017)

Sunset


----------



## bruderbethor (2. April 2017)

So nach länger Pause hier, habe ich auch mal wieder ein Bild 

in groß gibts das nochmal hier:
Flickr


----------



## bruderbethor (2. April 2017)

und weil es so schön ist, gleich noch ein zweites hinter her ^^

das gibts auch in groß:
Flickr

vG Ben


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2017)

Kommt ein rädchen geflogen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das grob in meine richtung...
Naja, kommt halt vor.


----------



## Blueline56 (5. April 2017)

Nochmal zwei von mir, letzteres ne kleine Spielerei....

 1DMarkII und dem EF 300/4L IS


----------



## taks (5. April 2017)

Was Älteres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blueline56 (6. April 2017)

Ich habe da noch was....

 1DMarkII/EF 300/4L IS


----------



## Taitan (7. April 2017)

Endlich wieder ein paar Shootings gehabt. Wie immer 1-2 entfesselte Blitze und irgendwas buntes davor.


----------



## Blueline56 (8. April 2017)

@Titan, nette Idee, aber dein Model sieht nicht gerade so aus, als hätte es ihr Spaß gemacht, das tut meiner Meinung nach den Fotos nicht gut....

Noch eine kleine Spielerei


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2017)

Hat es das kücken überlebt? 

Ich war bei der Fürst von Wrede Rallye.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann passieren, das ich nächstes jahr wieder da bin.


----------



## floppyexe (12. April 2017)

Im Rausch der Tiefe...


----------



## DrSin (16. April 2017)

Ich mach mal mit, spontanes Motiv beim Spaziergang. 
Olympus omd10mk2, 25mm f1. 8, nicht bearbeitet, aber beim übertragen von cam auf Smartphone per wlan leider komprimiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2017)

SOC in Kemmlitz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... hab da mal noch ein bild für den thread hier entdeckt.


----------



## Rwk (10. Mai 2017)

Connection Lost


----------



## floppyexe (10. Mai 2017)

Im Reich des Geldes...


----------



## masterX244 (14. Mai 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Connection Lost
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleich mal in meine Tapetenrotation übernommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lichtspielerei mit Gegenlicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2017)

Echt Enduro-Cup bei flöha...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Echt Enduro-Cup bei flöha...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry für OT aber: Na endlich, so ein Bild hab ich mir schon seit Jahren gewünscht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Solche bilder sollte es doch zu hauf im netz geben....  
...auch  wenn du beim suchen auf welche von mir auf facebook stößt. 
Das folgende bild ist da auch gelandet, wobei die bilder zwar unter meinem namen veröffentlicht werden (signatur), aber das facebook-profil jemand anderem ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du ein bild in größerer auflösung und anderem seitenverhältniss benötigst, dann schreib eine pn. Dann hole ich mal wieder den wallpaper-thread nach vorne.


----------



## floppyexe (21. Mai 2017)

Sieht aus wie ein 3D Bild.


----------



## Placebo (21. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> .....


Vielleicht hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich fand immer, dass in deine Bilder mehr Bewegung gehört (müsste ich auch mal vor über einem Jahr im DI-Amateur-Thread geschrieben haben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Das Bild zeigt deutlich mehr Action. Nichts weiter


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein 3D Bild.


Das kann die K1 noch nicht. Aber vieleicht wird es ja bei der MK2. 
Das bild ist einfach nur mit 1/160 sek und blende 7.1 als mitzieher aufgenommen. Entsprechend ist es auch nicht komplett scharf (zu ungeübt in sachen mitzieher) und ich hätte vieleicht den micro-kontrast weg lassen sollen.
@ Placebo
Ahso... dann sag das doch gleich. Aber hab ich nicht schonmal in der zwischenzeit einen mitzieher wie sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gepostet?
Das problem ist halt immer die schärfe. Bei 400mm und ggf.+TK kann man fast keine mitzieher mehr produzieren. Das gleicht auch kein stabi mehr zuverlässig aus, auch wenn der der K1 mitzieher erkennt.


----------



## target2804 (26. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Out of cam beim heutigen Vatertags-Speedway in Herxheim bei Landau.
War lustiger Weise der erste Mitzieher des Tages und wohl auch der Beste 
Schon deprimierend, wenn man 800 Bilder macht, beim ersten Durchschauen ca 40 davon in die engere Auswahl nimmt und am Ende nur 5 davon übrig bleiben 

Hoffe, es gefällt.


P.S.: 





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das problem ist halt immer die schärfe. Bei 400mm und ggf.+TK kann man fast keine mitzieher mehr produzieren. Das gleicht auch kein stabi mehr zuverlässig aus, auch wenn der der K1 mitzieher erkennt.


mein 70-200mm war auch bei 200mm am Anschlag, hat keinen Stabi. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten kannst du gerne mal mit 1/250 belichten. Wenn du dann die Geschwindigkeit des sich bewegenden Objekts korrekt mitziehst, ist das mit der Schärfe kein Problem!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2017)

target2804 schrieb:


> P.S.:
> mein 70-200mm war auch bei 200mm am Anschlag, hat keinen Stabi. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten kannst du gerne mal mit 1/250 belichten. Wenn du dann die Geschwindigkeit des sich bewegenden Objekts korrekt mitziehst, ist das mit der Schärfe kein Problem!


Ich sehe, du hast das problem und die praktischen auswirkungen eies nicht korrekten mitziehens schon erkannt. 
Dazu kommt, das autos und motorräder in kurven nicht die schnellsten sind. Einen derartigen "verzug" der hintergrundes, wie in deinem bild, bekomme ich vieleicht mit 1/60 bis 1/125 sek hin und zumindest bei rallye`s ist das 80-400 von tokina mein bester freund. Das kann ich sogar stabilisiert betreiben, dank stabi im body, aber mit TK werden leider keine korrekten brennweiten übertragen weshalb das spätestens mit selbigen nix mehr bzw. nur eingeschränkt was wird.  (stabi erkennt mitzieher)
Männertag mal anders...Stock Car...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (26. Mai 2017)

Hab mal ein wenig mit der Cam in meinem Galaxy S7 herum gespielt. Finde es erstaunlich, was für Bilder da raus kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (26. Mai 2017)

j


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juni 2017)

So ich stell mal was vom Männertag rein ^^ Was habt ihr so zum Männertag gemacht XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juni 2017)

Und damit auf meinen Bildern nicht immer nur Damen zu sehen sind hier mal noch was anderes ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder Bilder aus dem Canyon  ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2017)

Lake Powell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bryce Canyon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hitzestau (13. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2017)

Lake Mead, oder was davon übrig ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skywalk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (19. Juni 2017)

Sweating Bullets


----------



## totovo (25. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2017)

In den Alpen ist es einfach am schönsten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2017)

An dem Morgen entstanden als ich in den Urlaub bin.

Ist die Wiese vor unserem Haus / Oly M10 + Oly 12-50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2017)

@taks:  das letzte ist schreit nach Urlaub! Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2017)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @taks:  das letzte ist schreit nach Urlaub! Danke!



Bitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2017)

2x Langzeitbelichtung bei Mitternachtssonne aus Schweden:
Arvidsjaur, ca 5 Minten belichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gällivare - Fjällstugan Dundret, leider etwas verwackelt da wir recht starken Sturm auf dem Berg hatten. ca 17 Minuten belichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (18. Juli 2017)

Paracord


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2017)

Abendsonne im Morgenland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (29. Juli 2017)

Daria's Vermächtnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (30. Juli 2017)

Irgendwo in Alt-Tempelhof:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juli 2017)

So, am Fr / Sa war, wie jedes Jahr, mal wieder _*Live At The Grenz*_ für zum fotografieren angesagt.
Dieses Jahr hat das Konzert schon seinen 27ten Geburtstag gefeiert...

ZAP Gang vom Freitag (D7100 + Sigma 50-150 EX HSM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2017)

Bild 2 ist da mein Favorit. Sieht toll aus!


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2017)

Danke! 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wired (7. August 2017)

Jo Me too, Photo 2 hat was magisches.


----------



## Placebo (12. August 2017)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was Neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuji X-T2 | 56mm 1.2 @ f/5.6 | 2 Blitze, 2 Softboxen, Schwarzer Hintergrund | Makeup-Artist


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2017)

Das linke Auge des oberen Bildes hat irgendwie einen Farbfehler  

Ansonsten ganz gut.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2017)

In nächster Zeit kommen meine _*"Cornwall & Devon 2017"*_ Bilder - hab sie jetzt endlich alle durch...


Hier mal Bristol von oben (aufgenommen vom Cabot Tower Bristol)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Stadtwappen von Bristol über dem Eingang des Cabot Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein echter Banksy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2017)

Lynmouth


Einmal mit "Dramatic Tone" - Programm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein anderes mal mit nem ND 3.0 (1000x) Filter
(ISO100 / F14 / 2sec @ 12mm MFT)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2017)

Die Kathedrale von Exeter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2017)

So stellt man sich ja meist Südengland vor...

Auf dem Weg zum Sharpham Weingut - wer mal in der Nähe von Totnes ist - das Weingut lohnt sich (bin kein Weintrinker, aber die hatten beim Tasting gute Tröpfchen dabei => Sharpham Vineyard English Wine and Cheese | England Wines )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal den Kamera internen "Dramatic Tone"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (16. August 2017)

Photo 4 is phenomenal, die Kontrastwirkung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2017)

In Dartmouth lag die "SEA CLOUD II"

(Blick von Dartmouth auf Kingswear am ggü. Ufer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (18. August 2017)

Die überarbeitete Version darf doch bestimmt hier hin...

90 Sekunden auf der A3


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2017)

ATM bin ich immer noch am durcharbeiten meiner "Live At The Grenz Bilder" von diesem Jahr...
(komme da leider saumäßig langsam voran)

*Cover Up*

(Oly M10 Mark II + Oly 45mm F1.8 // Kamerainterner S/W Modus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. August 2017)

6th Element




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und ein echter Banksy


Der ist gut.  Der rest in dem post ist leider nicht so meins.


Wired schrieb:


> Photo 4 is phenomenal, die Kontrastwirkung.


Der boden in meinen augen ja, aber der himmel gefällt mir so garnicht. Ideal wäre für mich der boden so wie in dem bild und der himmel normal.


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der boden in meinen augen ja, aber der himmel gefällt mir so garnicht. Ideal wäre für mich der boden so wie in dem bild und der himmel normal.



Soweit ist die Software in der Kamera noch nicht das man das partiell machen kann... (leider)


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2017)

Noch mal was aus Dartmouth...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2017)

Salcombe am Nachmittag / Abend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2017)

Etwas Abendstimmung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2017)

Zum Wohle 


Warren House Inn Pub Dartmoor // Google Maps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2017)

Ein Single Malt wäre mir lieber. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ein Single Malt wäre mir lieber.
> Gruß, Fly



Wenn du bei ca. 25°C und purem Sonnenschein um die 1h-1.5h durchs Dartmoor gewandert bist, ist ein Pint Cider doch erfrischender als die 2cl Single Malt


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2017)

*Plymouth*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (9. September 2017)

Mein Lichtschwert... 



Gehäuse ist ein Solarforce L2T mit Stahlkrone und Edelstahl Schalter.
Drop-In läuft ein Sportac Triple Nichia 219C (Two-Mode) 900 / 180 Lumen @ 1x18650.
Foto ist ein Fokus-Stack aus 8 Bildern...


----------



## Rwk (16. September 2017)

Focus-Stacking mit 32 Bildern...


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich Idiot habs Heute tatsächlich geschafft mit leeren Kameraakku fotografieren zu gehen...
Zum Glück hatte ich noch die Kompaktknipse dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (12. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habs Heute tatsächlich geschafft mit leeren Kameraakku fotografieren zu gehen...


Ich war schonmal zwar mit vollem Akku dafür aber ohne Speicherkarte los.


----------



## totovo (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich präsentiere: Der Malawisee: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(weitere Bilder im Naturfotothread)


----------



## Rwk (17. Oktober 2017)

Souvenir vom Gasometer Oberhausen...




taks schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habs Heute tatsächlich geschafft mit leeren Kameraakku fotografieren zu gehen...
> Zum Glück hatte ich noch die Kompaktknipse dabei


Schöne Farben...den Sensorschmand hättest aber noch wegstempeln können!


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rwk schrieb:


> Schöne Farben...den Sensorschmand hättest aber noch wegstempeln können!


Das ist mir garned aufgefallen, danke 
Ist aber (hoffentlich) nur auf dem Objektiv, weil kein Wechselobjektiv ^^
War die letzte Zeit ein paar mal bei Regen unterwegs.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2017)

Ein bisschen Abendstimmung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seikusa (25. Oktober 2017)

*** lake by Seikusa on DeviantArt[/url]
Infos zu dem Foto liegen in den exif-Daten des Bild
Aufgenommen auf einer Inseln des Maligne Lake in den kanadischen Rocky Mountains

- Bei dem Möven Bild hättest du es noch horizontal ausrichten können.


----------



## joraku (25. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habs Heute tatsächlich geschafft mit leeren Kameraakku fotografieren zu gehen...
> Zum Glück hatte ich noch die Kompaktknipse dabei





Wired schrieb:


> Ich war schonmal zwar mit vollem Akku dafür aber ohne Speicherkarte los.



Aber kennt ihr auch das Gefühl wenn ihr gar keine Kamera dabei habt? Da könnte ich mich immer in den Arsc* beißen. 

Lange Zeit hatte ich aufgrund meiner limitierten Kameratasche auch das Problem mich für ein Objektiv entscheiden zu müssen. Bei geplanten Motiven kein Problem - dennoch einschränkend. bei Ausflügen bei denen die Kamera eben mit muss noch ärgerlicher. 

Da es dann doch öfter vorgekommen ist (wäre ich kein armer Student, hätte ich schon längst in andere Objektive investiert um mehr Einsatzbereiche abzudecken) hat mich meine Freundin letztendlich losgeschleppt, um eine neue Kameratasche zu kaufen. 

Leider kein Bild von mir gerade - nur mit Laptop unterwegs. Am Wochenende geht es zum Bodensee (mit Kamera!), dann reiche ich etwas nach.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2017)

Noch mal ein paar vom Cornwall-Trip im Juni...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2017)

St Ives...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2017)

Kirchenfenster in einer Kapelle bei Tintagel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2017)

A bissele Musik...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (7. November 2017)

Stone Town





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2017)

Signs of Cornwall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2017)

Montecatini Alto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuletzt beim Berlin Besuch. Das Brandenburger Tor war auch mit der Dame im Vordergrund eine Langzeitbelichtung, um die ganzen Menschen wegzubekommen. Deshalb ist sie bei (nur noch) 12 Sekunden dennoch unscharf.
Das letzte Foto war bei Madame Tussauds.

Aus dem Brandenbruger Tor würde ich gern mehr rausholen, hab aber von der Nachbearbeitung leider wenig Plan. Ausser ein wenig Klarheit und Luminanz xD
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal etwas helfen. Ansonsten bin ich für Kritik gern offen


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Dezember 2017)

Schlachte Zauber Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (3. Dezember 2017)

Toskana / Florenz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (3. Dezember 2017)

Ein Rathaus im Nebel...


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rwk schrieb:


> Ein Rathaus im Nebel...



Steht das im Osten? ^^


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2017)

Der total überlaufene Trevi-Brunnen in Rom...
Selbst im Oktober war da die Hölle los 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur mal um zu zeigen was für ein Andrang dort ist - bin froh das mir da keiner was geklaut hat / Spanische Treppe ist genau so schlimm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nachts dagegen gings...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Dezember 2017)

Gestern Abend hatten wir den ersten Schnee   .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Historischer Weihnachtsmarkt in Bautzen: Altes Handwerk und wahre Recken | MDR.DE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2017)

Alles aus Rom.

Eins und Zwei sind aus der Basilica _Santa Maria degli Angeli e dei Martiri_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Drei aus dem _Pantheon_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2017)

Nurnoch 12 Mal schlafen bis das Christkind kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2017)

Zu Weihnachten kann ich nichts beitragen...

Reicht auch die aktuelle "Zentrale" von dem Verein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (15. Dezember 2017)

Nochmals die "Zentrale"


Von der Plattform des Petersdomes auf den Petersplatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Dezember 2017)

Rom

von der _Piazza Venezia_ auf den _Monumento Nazionale a Vittorio Emanuele II_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die _Via dei Fori Imperiali_ vom _Piazza Venezi_a in Richtung _Kolosseum_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (16. Dezember 2017)

Yappi, bist du da irgendwie beruflich oder hast du den einen längeren Aufenthalt?


----------



## der_yappi (16. Dezember 2017)

War im Oktober für zwei Wochen in Italien unterwegs / in Urlaub.
Ging von der Toskana über Rom und Neapel nach Sizilien.
Das hier sind dann die Ergebnisse davon.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2017)

Capri im Golf von Neapel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2017)

Mal nen Experiment .Winterwetter^^.

(unbearbeitet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Licht kann man bestimmt noch was reissen.?


PS.: z.b. so :

(orginal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konnte dass orginal nicht hochladen^^.
Dann halt so:
(Fotor)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









PPS.:
Ist übrigens unser Dachfenster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psychedelisch^^   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2017)

Bryce Canyon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (25. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtsgeschenk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Dezember 2017)

Ein Abend in Cefalu im Norden von Sizilien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ups... Das zweite (Spoiler) hatte ich ja schon mal im Naturthread drinne.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2017)

Nochmals Cefalu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bierothek Bamberg
X-T2 @ 10mm f/4, ausnahmsweise keine Nachbearbeitung außer croppen und etwas gerade richten


----------



## Taitan (4. Januar 2018)

Neues Spielzeug ist eingetroffen. 15mm/2.4 

Leider hatte ich kein Stativ zur Hand - also musste ich die Kamera in die Dachrinne meines alten Zimmers bei meinen Eltern legen. Nicht optimal - aber ganz passables Ergebnis 

Zweites Bild ist irgendwann mal in einem Windpark entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2018)

Mal wieder den Billigbeamer ausgepackt und das erste, x-beliebige abstrakte Hintergrundbild projiziert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2018)

Ich war in Hamburg und musste! das Miniatur Wunderland besuchen, ich habe über 300 Fotos geschossen mit einer Olympus Pen Mini und dem Standardobjektiv, hier sind mal die besten davon.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Februar 2018)

Der Mond von Heute Abend,ausgeschnitten und nachgeschärft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



orginal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch meine Naga -Viper mal kucken was draus wird  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2018)

Snefhausen...ähh Senfhausen, also Bautzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. März 2018)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen mit meinen Zwischenringen gespielt! Canon 50mm Macro mit 65mm Zwischenringen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. März 2018)

MM oder MC?

Gruß, Fly


----------



## DaxTrose (7. März 2018)

Moving Magnet Technics P33 mit EPS33 ES Tonabnehmer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. März 2018)

Thorens TD 290 mit Audio Technica AT95E (auch MM)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Thorens TD 290 mit Audio Technica AT95E (auch MM)
> 
> Gruß, Fly



 Ich hätte den Fokus auf die Nadelspitze gelegt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. März 2018)

So etwa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (11. März 2018)

Hab nur einen Pioneer PL-10 von Opa...


----------



## totovo (13. März 2018)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Bilder von mir!
Immer noch aus Afrika vom Sommer/Herbst letzten Jahres... Ich bin jetzt erst zum Sichten gekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (24. März 2018)

ThyssenKrupp Quartier


----------



## taks (29. März 2018)

Wiedermal was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2018)

Lissabon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (18. April 2018)

Die A40 am Morgen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. April 2018)

Flightcontroler durch Lupe 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr habt schöne Bilder geposte.


----------



## Rwk (1. Mai 2018)

Sonnenaufgang mal anders...


----------



## Rwk (16. Mai 2018)

Pustekuchen!


----------



## rtf (22. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab am Wochenende ein bisschen mit dem Wasser gespielt 
Bilder sind unbearbeitet direkt aus der Kamera


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juni 2018)

Heute im Park




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein paar Bilder:

Quadrocopter-Drohnenbauerfahrung??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2018)

Der GCC in Venusberg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich war mal wieder in Konstanz bei Sonnenuntergang unterwegs und konnte ein paar tolle Fotos schiessen, hatte aber "leider" nur mein iPhone SE dabei.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den letzten zwei genauer hinschauen, sie sind nicht ganz gleich und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was besser aussieht.  Und das dritte Foto wurde auch am selben Tag aber nach den ersten beiden aufgenommen, es ist die andere Seite der Brücke


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juni 2018)

Oh, Smartphone Bilder hab ich auch welche vom Sonnenuntergang! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juni 2018)

@Gamer090 Bei Bild drei gefällt mir die Stimmung nicht so(zu hell) ,Bild 1 und 2 sind da besser.
Bild 4 ist ziemlich verwackelt.
Die ander Beiden sind Top.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @Gamer090 Bei Bild drei gefällt mir die Stimmung nicht so(zu hell) ,Bild 1 und 2 sind da besser.
> Bild 4 ist ziemlich verwackelt.
> Die ander Beiden sind Top.



Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das alle Bilder in kurzem Zeitabstand geschossen wurden, das hellere nur wenige Sekunden vor den anderen beiden  Ich habe nix daran verändert so sah es wirklich aus und habe auch keinen Filter verwendet  Das Bild mit den Enten ist nicht so gut ich weiss aber wollte es mal testen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2018)

Ein paar Gehversuche in nächtlicher Fotografie, das hier war das einzig halbwegs brauchbare Bild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2018)

Was ist das für eine Skyline ??
Sieht fast wie eine Modeleisenbahn Stadt aus .


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Skyline ??
> Sieht fast wie eine Modeleisenbahn Stadt aus .



Ein Teil von Bangkok. Dort kann man quasi in jede Himmelsrichtung fotografieren und es sieht so oder so ähnlich aus.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mich nach ewigkeiten auch mal wieder durchgerungen etwas zu knipsen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder 1,2,4,5,6 und 7 mit der Eos 500D + 50mm 1.8 II. Das dritte mit der 55-250mm Kit Linse... Alle nachträglich in Lightroom bearbeitet.


----------



## Blende8 (8. Juli 2018)

Mia ist eine sehr scheue Katze die bei einer Freundin von mir ein neues Zuhause gefunden hat. Fotografiert mit einer Nikon D800 und dem Tamron 70-200 mm 2.8 VC G2 mit Offenblende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss aus dem Münsterland
Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2018)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Mia ist eine sehr scheue Katze...


Ich hoffe du hast die begegnung halbwegs schadlos überstanden. Das kätzchen war wohl etwas sauer...


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2018)

Ich habe gestern eine ruhige Kugel geschoben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (8. Juli 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine ruhige Kugel geschoben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotoprojekt?

Hier mal wieder der Laptop-I3 auf Abwegen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2018)

Nö, ab und zu nehme ich bei meinen Fotoausflügen die Kugel mit. Und dann kommt dann so etwas heraus.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (9. Juli 2018)

Sunset on Wat Chai Watthanaram, Ayutthaya


----------



## masterX244 (10. Juli 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nö, ab und zu nehme ich bei meinen Fotoausflügen die Kugel mit. Und dann kommt dann so etwas heraus.
> Gruß, Fly



Prozessor war beim ersten mal noch zufälligerweise in der Fototasche. Hab dann später die Idee bekommen ein Fotoprojekt daraus zu machen. Seither ist der dauerhaft in der Fototasche um bei den verschiedenen Fototouren da was zu machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Moos nix los die 2. (mit besserer Optik besser rangekommen als beim ersten mal)


----------



## Rwk (18. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


960 Sekunden auf der A40


----------



## Rwk (26. Juli 2018)

Unter dem Rock der A40...


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Juli 2018)

Wie indeskret du doch bist.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Juli 2018)

War sehr schwer scharf zu bekommen Mondfinsternis (Blutmond)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende 8
Iso 100
Belichtungszeit 3-6 sek




Bin auf eure Bilder gespannt


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2018)

Ist aber ganz gut gelungen!  
Im dunkeln zu fokussieren ist immer schwierig. Ich denke ich habs auf einigen Fotos halbwegs geschafft ...  aber die Auswertung dauert noch an, irgendwie hab ich schon wieder 150 mal abgedrückt ...


----------



## VirusAccess (28. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte Glück, hab mit dem teleobjektiv den kompletten roten Mond oben.
Eure Aufnahmen  sind toll, jedoch nicht mit meinem zu vergleichen


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2018)

Hab auch das ein oder andere gemacht:
War echt nicht einfach.. hab leider auch noch kein gescheites Stativ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Juli 2018)

Dann zeigt doch mal her^^  .
Hab auch ein günstiges Stativ und einen Holzboden.
 55-250 er Tele.
Mal ein wenig Nachbearbeite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Juli 2018)

Wolken und Wind haben die Angelegenheit unnötig erschwert. Weder AF noch MF haben vernünftig funktioniert. Und das rauschen gefällt mir auch nicht.
Hier mein Blutmond.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Das war alles, was ich mit der D5100 und dem Mikor 200mm rausbekommen habe.
Der Mond war  bei mir erst ca. 23 Uhr zu sehen, weil es vorher bewölkt war. Dann war er so dunkel, dass ich einfach nicht richtig scharf stellen konnte.

Die ersten 2 Bilder und das letzte waren mit dem 200er und der D5100 und Bilder 3+4 mit dem 18-55 und der Fuji.
Die sind alle eher Kacke 

Alle Bilder rauschen, nur bei der Fuji hat der AF funktioniert und bei der D5100 konnte ich mit dem MF einfach nicht richtig scharf stellen. Ein micrometer Drehbewegung am RIng hat über scharf und unscharf entschieden xD.
Manchmal hab ich bis zu 30 Sekunden belichtet, dann war der Mond besser zu erkennen, allerdings die Struktur und das Rot nicht. Bei kürzerer Belichtung umgekehrt.

Dafür war ich hier auf nem Berg, mitten auf nem Feld mit einer Decke und hatte nen schönen ruhigen Abend unter dem Sternenhimmel 
Neben mir waren nur Fledermäuse, Hasen und Rehe unterwegs, die wohl recht interessiert an dem Unbekannten auf dem Feld waren xD


----------



## masterX244 (28. Juli 2018)

War bei mir auch ein Krampf mit dem Scharfstellen. Und erstmal an der falschen Stelle nach dem Mond gesucht....
Und durfte mich auch mit Rauschen rumschlagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Ok, dann hatten wir anscheinend alle die gleichen Probleme und ich habe mich doch nicht zu doof angestellt 
Ich bleibe lieber bei der Fotografie am Tag


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Juli 2018)

@masterX244
Das Rauschen kommt durch höhere ISO werte.
Auf jeden fall ISO 100 oder Tiefer.
Beim Manuellen Fokosieren hatte ich schwierigkeiten,da die vergrößerung nur noch am Rauschen war.
Ich hätte den Bildstabi nicht ausschalten dürfen Holzboden=schwingungen.

Belichtungszeit ca. 13 sek.
Mit Blende 8 .
Automatik funktioniert bei so Bildern garnicht^^.
Das Scharfstellen ist sehr schwierig @Rage    .Aber unbedingt der einzige Weg
.
Dann mit Fernauslöser knipsen.
@Virus Access  wo bleibt dein Bild ?

Anhangbild unbearbeitet: (Flugzeuge sind auch ganz Witzig     )


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Juli 2018)

Was soll's, beim nächsten Mal, in 105000 Jahren, sind wir alle schlauer.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das Scharfstellen ist sehr schwierig @Rage    .Aber unbedingt der einzige Weg



Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit einen Punkt zu finden, den ich richtig scharf stellen konnte.
1. War der Mond zu klein
2. War der Mond zu dunkel

Naja, ich habe sowieso andere Präferenzen und das war mal ein Versuch.


----------



## totovo (28. Juli 2018)

Bei mir war es auch die meiste Zeit wolkig und der Gute war mit bloßem Auge kaum zu erkennen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür wars trotzdem ganz schön da oben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit einen Punkt zu finden, den ich richtig scharf stellen konnte.
> 1. War der Mond zu klein
> 2. War der Mond zu dunkel
> 
> Naja, ich habe sowieso andere Präferenzen und das war mal ein Versuch.



Nachdem der Mars aufgegangen war konnte man ihn hervorragend zum fokussieren nutzen


----------



## kero81 (28. Juli 2018)

Bei mir wars auch nicht besser.  Wolken und Rauschen, Blutmond 2018...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Juli 2018)

Doppelpost*Sorry*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Juli 2018)

Wie gesagt keine Automatik verwenden.
Manuel fokosieren.
Könnt ihr auch mal Sylvester beim Feuerwerk versuchen.



PS.: Lieber ein "schlechtes" Bild wie gar keins!
Was meist auch bei einem nicht ganz so scharfen Bild rüberkommt ist die Stimmung.


Noch nen Flugzeug


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nachdem der Mars aufgegangen war konnte man ihn hervorragend zum fokussieren nutzen



Leider nicht mit dem 200er. Ich habe im Sucher nur einen roten Kreis gesehen ohne Struktur. Meine Nikon hat leider kein Focus Peaking, dafür ist si zu alt.


----------



## Taitan (28. Juli 2018)

Blutmond, Mars und ISS Überflug in einem Bild. Dafür gibt es sicherlich nicht so häufig Gelegenheit dazu 
Und natürlich eine Sequenz.


----------



## kero81 (28. Juli 2018)

fokussieren fand ich am mond auch sehr schwer. Einerseits wegen den Wolken und andererseits weils gefühlt nichtmal 1mm am fokusring war. . .


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2018)

Mir fehlte es leider an Brennweite ...  ich hab nur das normale 18-105er Objektiv auf meiner Baby-Nikon.

Aber dafür habe ich immerhin Mond und Mars zusammen drauf bekommen.  Manuell fokussiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An weiteren Bildern arbeite ich noch.  Ein paar brauchbare sollten noch dabei sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juli 2018)

Die bis zur MF habe ich genutzt, um ein wenig den Hafen zu knipsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (29. Juli 2018)

Habe auch mal wieder (nach langer Zeit) etwas an neuem Material

Erste Gehversuche mit RAW-Entwicklung und Luminar 2018
Oly M10 II und Oly 12-50er

*Irland / Nord-Irland 2018*

*Dublin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Juli 2018)

Die Sonne Brennt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2018)

Osaka, Japan


----------



## Deathy93 (1. August 2018)

Könnt ihr die Bilder mal nach den Regeln hochladen?

Und nicht immer in voller Größe?!

Am besten als kleine thumbnails.

Hat nicht jeder die High End Verbindung!


----------



## FlyKilla (1. August 2018)

Wenn ich den ersten Post richtig verstanden habe. Sind Anhänge bis 8mb möglich und erlaubt. So what?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2018)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Bilder mal nach den Regeln hochladen?
> 
> Und nicht immer in voller Größe?!
> 
> ...



Die Bilder im Post über dir sind doch schon gering aufgelöst UND stark komprimiert?!
Hast du noch ein Baud-Modem oder was? 

Aber kleiner Tipp: Du kannst in deinem Profil einstellen, wieviele Posts pro Seite geladen werden sollen. Wenn du diese Anzahl verringerst, sollte die Seite deutlich schneller laden.


Zumal die Regeln sowieso einfach veraltet sind:


> Nur eigenhändig geknipste Bilder (bitte Kamera/Objektiv mit angeben)
> - Ort und Motiv sollten angegeben werden
> - Digitale Nachbearbeitung ist ausdrücklich erlaubt, sollte aber vermerkt sein (bitte Kompressionsoptionen angeben (bsw. JPG85))
> - Bilder per IMG-Tag nicht breiter als 800 Pixel!
> ...



Davon macht fast nichts mehr Sinn.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. August 2018)

Dumm Tüch. 
Nu nicht mehr. 
Feuer Drachen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## aamadeuss (6. August 2018)

Norwegen, bei mir im Garten. Nordstern zentriert. grausame komprimierung wie oben gefordert 

200 Bilder gestacked, f2.8 iso 1000, 25s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aamadeuss (7. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich und Sterne 

f2.8 20s iso 1200 , grausame komprimierung aktiv


----------



## Taitan (7. August 2018)

Mond und Sterne.... Leider hatte ich diesmal kein Glück mit Clear Skies. Naja. 

ISO3200, 20sek, 15mm


----------



## totovo (10. August 2018)

Lake on fire





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2018)

Im Vergleich erscheint mir das zweite Bild unscharf...?

Vom Motiv, dem Licht und der Stimmung aber richtig klasse 
Was war das "Grundmaterial"- JPEG oder RAW?


----------



## totovo (10. August 2018)

Du hast recht! Ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen... Das ist ein HDR aus 5 RAW´s. Ich hatte leider kein Stativ dabei, deswegen lag die Kamera nur auf einem Steg. Das "hellste" Bild ist deswegen leider verwackelt. habe das mal aus der Berechnung raus genommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2018)

Ist das erste auch aus mehreren RAWs zusammengesetzt oder ist das eine bearbeite RAW?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. August 2018)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Bilder mal nach den Regeln hochladen?
> 
> Und nicht immer in voller Größe?!
> 
> ...



Kann doch jeder hochladen wie er möchte. Auf Flickr zb laden ja auch die meisten ihre Originale ohne Komprimierung hoch. Wenn dann Bilder größer als 20MB wird meckert da niemand. 

Daher mein Gegenvorschlag: Alle Bilder so groß wie möglich hochladen, damit die User, die sich die Bilder auch wirklich anschauen wollen nicht im Pixelbrei rühren müssen. 4k+ sollte Standard werden....

Und die User mit den uralten Verbindungen können sich die Bilder doch auch anschauen. Das dauert dann nur ein paar Sekunden länger.


----------



## totovo (10. August 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist das erste auch aus mehreren RAWs zusammengesetzt oder ist das eine bearbeite RAW?



Das ist auch ein HDR. Ich mache das eigentlich sehr gern...
 1. Weil die K-3 eben automatisch die 5 verschiedenen Belichtungen erstellt und 2. weil es ohne viel Aufwand große Dynamik ermöglicht. Wenn du solche Aufnahmen mit nur einer Belichtung hinbekommen willst, brauchst du entweder nen Sensor mit nem wahnsinns Dynamikumfang (teure Vollformat-Cams können das) oder Verlaufsfilter. Letzteres mache ich auch sehr gerne, allerdings ist der Aufwand ungleich höher. Denn das geht idR nur mit Stativ und sehr statischen Motiven.
Dieses hier ist zum Bsp. kein HDR sondern mit 2 verschiedenen Verlaufsfiltern erstellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2018)

Um das gings mir nicht... 

Nur beim ersten Bild (falls es "nur" eine RAW gewesen wäre) hätte ich gerne als RAW angefragt um damit für mich selbst ein bisschen in Luminar2018 spielen zu können.

Ob Luminar mehrere RAWs als HDR zusammenfügen weiß ich nicht - ich glaube dafür will Skylum zusätzlich noch _Aurora HDR_ verkaufen


----------



## totovo (10. August 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Um das gings mir nicht...
> 
> Nur beim ersten Bild (falls es "nur" eine RAW gewesen wäre) hätte ich gerne als RAW angefragt um damit für mich selbst ein bisschen in Luminar2018 spielen zu können.
> 
> Ob Luminar mehrere RAWs als HDR zusammenfügen weiß ich nicht - ich glaube dafür will Skylum zusätzlich noch _Aurora HDR_ verkaufen



Achso, na du kannst dich ja trotzdem an nem RAW versuchen, wenn du magst. Ich schreibe dir ne PN


----------



## Taitan (11. August 2018)

Endlich wieder eine mondlose Nacht am See

Technisches:
Milchstraße 50mm an APS-C f/1.7, ISO 3200, 30x6sek, ca. 20 Darks in Sequator gestackt
Vordergrund: 15mm an APS-C f/5.6, ISO 640 83sek
Kamera: Pentax K-5 II 
Langsam muss ich mir echt Gedanken um eine Nachführung machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. August 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Langsam muss ich mir echt Gedanken um eine Nachführung machen


Schon das O-GPS im einsatz?


----------



## Taitan (12. August 2018)

Nee... Lohnt sich bei der K-5 II nicht - nach meiner Meinung. Eine einfache Nachführung ist etwa genauso teuer wie das O-GPS. Und die neuen Pentax Kameras haben das Ding eh integriert. Wenn ich über kurz oder lang eh auf K-1 upgrade, liegt das Ding wieder rum.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. August 2018)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe hat nur die K3 II und die K1 (I und II) ein integriertes GPS. Aber wenn du eh auf die K1 wchseln willst...


----------



## Taitan (12. August 2018)

Na eine andere Möglichkeit an Kleinbild zu kommen, hat man als Pentaxnutzer ja nicht  
Eine neue APS-C von Pentax wird's definitiv nicht werden bei mir.

Ontopic:

Hier ist die interessante Region zwischen Deneb und Sadr zu sehen (Sternbild Schwan).

50mm @ f/1.7; 15x6sek, 20 darks, ISO 3200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2018)

*Dublin */ Juni 2018

*Ha'Penny Bridge *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. August 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Na eine andere Möglichkeit an Kleinbild zu kommen, hat man als Pentaxnutzer ja nicht
> Eine neue APS-C von Pentax wird's definitiv nicht werden bei mir.


Hauptsache du hast auch passende linsen.  Und wenn der K5 II-body so groß ist wie der der K30, dann mußt du auch einiges an größenzuwachs verkraften.  (meine K30 ist in sachen gewicht und größe wirklich ein "spielzeug" gegenüber der K1)
Und um es nicht komplett offtopic werden zu lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich hab leider weder etwas aktuelles noch adäquates für diesen thread )


----------



## masterX244 (22. August 2018)

Wenn sich Don Professore sonnt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. August 2018)

Titanic Museum Belfast




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (30. August 2018)

Ich hab mal die Plejaden ins Visier genommen. 

 6sek / Iso 3200 ... ca. 10 Bilder gestackt / Pentax K-5 II

Eine kleine Wolke huscht durchs Bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takeda (31. August 2018)

so, hab hier noch nie gepostet, jetz mach ich das auch mal 
Werte usw. stehen auf dem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( in BW - Hörnle bei der Burg Teck )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(In Frankreich, Ardèche, Banne)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(in BW, Reichenbach/Fils)

Für's erste


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2018)

Was ist das für ne Hunderasse, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Takeda (1. September 2018)

Kleinspitz 

hier nochmal zwei andere, aber Welpen. Die Schwestern vom Orangenen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2018)

Kloster Clonmacnoise mitten in Irland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2018)

In der Bushmills Distillery in Bushmills




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. September 2018)

Ich hoffe, du hast dich eingedeckt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2018)

Ich hätte mir fast den _Bushmills 12 "Distillery Reserve" _gekauft (waren um die 40 £].
Den gibts nur dort, er hat mir beim Tasting auch ganz gut gemundet - aber hier in D'land trinke ich kaum.
Vor 5 Jahren gabs zum 30ten Geburtstag einen GLenfiddich - der steht noch unangerührt im Schrank.

Von daher wäre es rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. September 2018)

So'n Glen ist ja auch nur ein Absturz Beschleuniger. Lieber ein Bowmore.
Oups, das ist ja ein Schotte.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> So'n Glen ist ja auch nur ein Absturz Beschleuniger. Lieber ein Bowmore.
> Oups, das ist ja ein Schotte.
> Gruß, Fly


Glenfiddich ist auch ein Scotch aus der Speyside.

Bowmore ist nicht mein Geschmack - zu rauchig und torfig

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (2. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2018)

Tidennoji Todaiji Tempel in Nara, Japan



Aufgenommen mit einer Olympus Pen Mini

EDIT: Es handelt sich um den Todaiji Tempel, ich habe den Namen verwechselt.


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2018)

Die Kumpels von meinem Séamus

Links Alastair und rechts, direkt aus Schottland, sein Cousin Hamish 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. September 2018)

Sail away



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2018)

Sail Away in eine "strahlende Zukunft"...

Ist doch ein AKW im Hintergrund, oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ballintoy in Nord-Irland (dort ist auch der Drehort für den Eisenhafen von GoT)


----------



## FlyKilla (9. September 2018)

Yup, AKW Unterweser, seit Fukushima nicht mehr am Netz. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## DaxTrose (9. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. September 2018)

Fishtown



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## aamadeuss (22. September 2018)

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht heute.
Wer mir sagen kann wie die gemacht wurden bekommt ein Keks.
(KEIN PHOTOSHOP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße aus Norwegen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. September 2018)

Bei bild 1 sag ich mal mehrfach-belichtung und bei den bildern 2-4 mit farbfilter. (2 und 4 ggf. auch mehrfach belichtet)


----------



## aamadeuss (23. September 2018)

Ganz kalt  alle nur einmal Belichtet. 1 und 4 sind länger belichtet um die 20-25s.
Farbfilter passt fast, aber ich musste die Kamera dazu umbauen


----------



## Blende8 (27. September 2018)

@ aamadeuss wohnst du in Norwegen?
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner derzeitigen Norwegen Tour, bin gerade auf dem Rückweg zur Fähre. Nix künstlerich wertvolles nur halt mal zum zeigen wo ich mich so rumtreibe. Ich habe Unterwegs leider nie wirklich Zeit an schönen Plätzen anzuhalten um Bilder zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß aus N-Langhus

Blende8


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2018)

Norwegen steht auch noch auf meiner Liste 
Aber dann nur selbst mit einem Leihauto durch Norwegen, ohne Stress


----------



## Blende8 (29. September 2018)

Privat würde ich da auch gerne mal mit viel Zeit hinfahren, ich bin leider immer mit einem 40-Tonner dort und das fast jede Woche. Hier mal ein Handybild von meiner Abladestelle bei der letzten Tour. In ein oder zwei Wochen wird das dort richtig eklig um mit solchen Geschossen hoch zu fahren. Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da auch mit Schneeketten nichts mehr geht. Das ist eine Baustelle für einen neuen Skilift im Voss Resort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2018)

Mußt du bei deinem chef mal einen 4-achser mit allrad ordern. Dann wird die traktion schon irgendwie ausreichen. 

Letztes WE von der zwickauer land...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... der allseits beliebte Sandro Bergau.  (zumindest was bilder machen an geht)


----------



## floppyexe (6. Oktober 2018)

Slave...


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Grüße aus Griechenland

SoT - Séamus on Tour
Tolon, Peloppones, Griechenland


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Urlaub und so früh wach?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, Urlaub und so früh wach?
> Gruß, Fly



In Griechenland ist es eine Stunde später 

Es kommt auch auf den Urlaub an. Während meinen Roadtrips durch Kanada und Island war ich auch immer um 7 bereit. Man will ja was sehen


----------



## Blende8 (13. Oktober 2018)

Da unser TurricanVeteran heute leider verhindert war bin ich mal zuständig für Rennpappe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Oktober 2018)

Die grüne pappe ist auch bei uns gefahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und ich sag nur eins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, Urlaub und so früh wach?
> Gruß, Fly



Habe den ganzen Urlaub hindurch beschissen geschlafen... 

Darum die Chance genutzt und versucht den Sonnenaufgang gut einzufangen.
Und in Griechenland wars ja, wie Rage geschrieben hat, eh schon eine Stunde später wie in D'land.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

noch ein paar ältere  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aamadeuss (27. Oktober 2018)

ca 80km nördlich von oslo 

Grüße aus der Sahara




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2018)

Beim Bassisten sitzt mMn der Fokus falsch...
Der Schärfepunkt liegt auf dem Bass und irgendwie nicht auf dem Gesicht, oder?

Von den Motiven aber


----------



## Takeda (29. Oktober 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Beim Bassisten sitzt mMn der Fokus falsch...
> Der Schärfepunkt liegt auf dem Bass und irgendwie nicht auf dem Gesicht, oder?
> 
> Von den Motiven aber



Kann gut sein. Manuelles fokussieren is nich immer ganz so einfach


----------



## Rwk (16. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine alte Taschenuhr von Zenith.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. November 2018)

Das ist richtig klasse geworden! Daumen hoch!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (17. November 2018)

Oh ja, sieht genial aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. November 2018)

HDR Spielerei,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (24. November 2018)

Nach 5 Tagen ist es hoffentlich kein Doppelpost.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2018)

Puh, das ist schon echt etwas zu viel HDR Nachbearbeitung um noch gut auszusehen. Beim Bearbeiten ist es manchmal schwierig zu erkennen wann man die Grenze überschreitet. Manchmal sieht man das besser wenn man ein Bild mal einen Tag zuseite legt.

Ansonsten, zur allgemeinen Erheiterung, gibt es hier immer viele "tolle Inspirationen" 
Shitty HDR


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nach 5 Tagen ist es hoffentlich kein Doppelpost.
> 
> Gruß, Fly



Also an sich ganz schön, aber beim ersten ist mir der Himmel etwas zu blau 
Sieht aus, als hättest du den Regler für Himmel auf 100% geknallt. Hinten rechts bei dem Baum sieht man auch einen anderen Blauschimmer um den Baum herum.
Diesen Schimmer sieht man auch um die Silos herum. D.h. der Himmel war eigentlich deutlich heller.

Bei den anderen Bildern wirkt das Licht total warm, wie im Sommer wenn die Sonne Untergeht.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. November 2018)

Ich benutze dafür HDR Projekt 5. Und das sind Presets gewesen. An den Reglern selber war ich noch nicht. Das sind die ersten Gehversuche mit dem Prog.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2018)

Wieder etwas Spielerei

Statue aus dem Museum von Olympia



Spoiler



Luminar:

Einstellung Kameraprofil auf Vivid 
Belichtung -1 
Kontrast +35 
Lichter +85 
Weißtöne +35 
Schwarztöne -84 
AI Filter 25 
Schärfen 50 
Sättigung / Dynamik jeweils +20 
Detailverb. jeweils +30 
Dramatikfilter Stärke +50 / Helligkeit -20 / Sättigung +10 
Farbbalancefilter
Schatten Cyan-Rot auf 45 / Gelb-Blau -12 
Mitteltöne Cyan-Rot auf -62 / Gelb-Blau -100 
 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



"normal" Bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TheRealStone (27. November 2018)

Nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder was von mir, habe meine adaptierten Pentacon 80/2.8 für Fujifilm fertig und gleich an meiner XT2 getestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Dezember 2018)

Noch ein büschen HDR.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir so verschiedene Monitore haben oder ob was in der Bildkompression des Forums verloren geht, aber bei mir sieht das ehrlich gesagt grausig aus.  Der Himmel ist zweigeteilt, eine Seite ist einfach unifarben grau, ohne jede Schattierung, die andere Seite irgendwie ein seltsamer Quirl verschiedener Farben die dort nicht hingehören. 

Das Motiv ist nicht schlecht. Der Beton ist extrem über-kontrastiert, das Feld leuchtet an den Kanten zum Waggon und faded drum herum ins Schwarze.

Liegt das an mir ... ?


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe das auch so, empfinde es aber nicht als störend.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob wir so verschiedene Monitore haben oder ob was in der Bildkompression des Forums verloren geht, aber bei mir sieht das ehrlich gesagt grausig aus.  Der Himmel ist zweigeteilt, eine Seite ist einfach unifarben grau, ohne jede Schattierung, die andere Seite irgendwie ein seltsamer Quirl verschiedener Farben die dort nicht hingehören.
> 
> Das Motiv ist nicht schlecht. Der Beton ist extrem über-kontrastiert, das Feld leuchtet an den Kanten zum Waggon und faded drum herum ins Schwarze.
> 
> Liegt das an mir ... ?


Das Bild ist auch so, wie es sein soll. Es wurde von mir stark entfremdet. Ich werde morgen mal das Original reinsetzen. Dann wirst du merken dass mit deinem Monitor alles in Ordnung ist.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Dezember 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das Bild ist auch so, wie es sein soll. Es wurde von mir stark entfremdet. Ich werde morgen mal das Original reinsetzen. Dann wirst du merken dass mit deinem Monitor alles in Ordnung ist.
> Gruß, Fly



Ah ok.  Tut mir leid, aber bei dem grauen Teil im Himmel dachte ich tatsächlich da wäre etwas technisch schief gelaufen.



Edit:

Ich habe noch ein mal ein bisschen an einem Bild gearbeitet, das ich hier glaube ich schon mal gepostet hatte ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:

Nikon D3300, 18mm, F/4.5, ISO-400, 1s belichtet


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin immer nicht so der Fan von diesen HDR Bildern. 
Für mich schaut das zu unnatürlich aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Dezember 2018)

Es soll ja auch unnatürlich und ein bisschen bedrohlich aussehen. Das Original habe ich lange Zeit als Hintergrund Bild gehabt. Und irgendwann kam die Idee es zu überarbeiten. Das so etwas nicht jedem gefällt ist mir klar. Soll es auch nicht. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls. Und wenn der eine oder andere sich auch damit anfreunden kann, klasse! Morgen gibbet dat okinal. Aber ich verspreche schon mal, es wirkt auch schon surreal.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Dezember 2018)

Na da bin ich auf das originale Bild gespannt


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Dezember 2018)

Tada! das Okinal ist da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie war da seltsames Licht, oder es lag am Weitwinkel. Oder nur falsch Belichtet.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2018)

Das bearbeitete Bild hat zwar kräftigere Farben, aber das Okinal dafür realistischere Farben  Und was ist ein Okinal?


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Dezember 2018)

Das Original gefällt mir besser, aber kann es sein, dass dein Objektiv an den Rändern extrem verzerrt?
Die Bäume hinten links z.B.. Das sieht mir nach krassen chromatischen Aberrationen aus.
Der rechte Rand zeigt ein ähnliches Bild.

Ist das ein JPEG aus der Kamera oder die originale RAW Datei?

Falls es die RAW Datei ist:
In der Nachbearbeitung würde ich die Farben bzw. die Dynamik und Kontraste etwas verstärken, damit es kräftiger wirkt.
Außedem würde ich schauen, dass in der Nachbearbeitung die chromatischen Aberrationen verschwinden.


----------



## fotoman (3. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Original gefällt mir besser, aber kann es sein, dass dein Objektiv an den Rändern extrem verzerrt?


Ich kenne an Canon APS-C kein 10mm Objektiv, das nicht verzerren würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich kenne an Canon APS-C kein 10mm Objektiv, das nicht verzerren würde.



Einige Programme zur Bildentwicklung können das automatisch fixen. Sie lesen aus welche Kamera und welches Objektiv verwendet wurden und haben dazu Informationen hinterlegt, wie diese die Bilder verzerren und gleichen das wieder aus.

Häufig merkt man erst im direkten Vergleich, wie stark ein Bild verformt war.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das bearbeitete Bild hat zwar kräftigere Farben, aber das Okinal dafür realistischere Farben  Und was ist ein Okinal?


Nochmal, ich wollte das Bild so haben. Und okinal kommt von Brösel Werner. 





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Original gefällt mir besser, aber kann es sein, dass dein Objektiv an den Rändern extrem verzerrt?
> Die Bäume hinten links z.B.. Das sieht mir nach krassen chromatischen Aberrationen aus.
> Der rechte Rand zeigt ein ähnliches Bild.


Das liegt am Sigma Weitwinkel. 





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist das ein JPEG aus der Kamera oder die originale RAW Datei?
> 
> Falls es die RAW Datei ist:
> In der Nachbearbeitung würde ich die Farben bzw. die Dynamik und Kontraste etwas verstärken, damit es kräftiger wirkt.
> Außedem würde ich schauen, dass in der Nachbearbeitung die chromatischen Aberrationen verschwinden.


Vielleicht tüdel ich damit noch mal rum. Mal gucken ob es mit DxO besser geht. 





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Einige Programme zur Bildentwicklung können das automatisch fixen. Sie lesen aus welche Kamera und welches Objektiv verwendet wurden und haben dazu Informationen hinterlegt, wie diese die Bilder verzerren und gleichen das wieder aus.
> 
> Häufig merkt man erst im direkten Vergleich, wie stark ein Bild verformt war.


Mit meiner alten PSE Version geht es jedenfalls nicht. 

Wenn ich demnächst ein wenig Zeit habe, setze ich mich nochmal an das Bild. 

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Dezember 2018)

Also bei Luminar ist es ein Klick und die chromatischen Aberrationen sind weg. Auch sonstige Verzerrungen verschwinden mit einem Klick.

DxO sollte das hoffentlich auch können. 
Bei Lightroom kann man die Objektive extra auswählen und dann korrigiert Lightroom automatisch.

Ich finde, dass es das Bild schon Wert wäre, dass es noch etwas aufgehübscht wird, denn vom Motiv  und der Komposition her finde ich es toll


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich nutze eine alte Version von Dx0 und kann bestätigen, dass es das kann 

Es sei denn man verwendet rein mechanische Objektive, die kann es natürlich nicht identifizieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> DxO sollte das hoffentlich auch können.


Bei DXO mußt du nur klicken, wenn die korrektur der verzerrung unerwünscht ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Dezember 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei DXO mußt du nur klicken, wenn die korrektur der verzerrung unerwünscht ist.



Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenn es nicht möglich wäre. Dann ist es auch so, wie bei Luminar


----------



## fotoman (3. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Einige Programme zur Bildentwicklung können das automatisch fixen.


Das konnte meine Kamera schon vor mind. 10 Jahren. Was dabei heraus kommt weiss ja jeder, die Funktion schon genutzt hat.



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das liegt am Sigma Weitwinkel.


Enthält das Bild falsche EXIF-Daten oder welches Sondermodell ist das ?  Ein Sigma 10-24 DC finde ich jedenfalls in keiner Liste.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Enthält das Bild falsche EXIF-Daten oder welches Sondermodell ist das ?  Ein Sigma 10-24 DC finde ich jedenfalls in keiner Liste.


Die Erinnerungen haben mir da einen Streich gespielt. Das Objektiv war nur von meinen Bruder geliehen. Richtig wäre gewesen,Tamron 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5. So sorry.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2018)

Mal etwas Greichenland...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klein Séamus darf natürlich nicht fehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (11. Dezember 2018)

Frage: wo liegt bei dem Schafbild der Fokus?
Interessant wäre beim Bild mit Flagge wenn der Mast weggestempelt wäre...


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Frage: wo liegt bei dem Schafbild der Fokus?
> Interessant wäre beim Bild mit Flagge wenn der Mast weggestempelt wäre...



Also meiner Meinung nach liegt der Fokus auf dem Gesicht / der Nase des Schafes.
Das mit der Flagge finde ich mit Mast besser, denn sonst sähe es aus wie ein Tuch im Wind und eine Flagge hat nunmal auch einen Mast


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2018)

Danke fürs beantworten, Rage [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2018)

Griechenland 2018

*Schiffchen* (in Tolon auf dem Peloppones)

Bild 1-3 mit Luminar, Bild 4 mit Olympus Viewer um den Diorama Effekt zu bekommen (3 und 4 sind vom Motiv identisch - nur eine andere Bearbeitung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Dezember 2018)

Schlachte Zauber, Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Dezember 2018)

Welche Kamera hast du da verwendet? Man sieht noch recht viel obwohl es Dunkel ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Dezember 2018)

Canon eos 60d. Wenn man in RAW fotografiert, kann man am Rechner noch einiges korrigieren.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera hast du da verwendet? Man sieht noch recht viel obwohl es Dunkel ist.



Wie Flykilla schon geschrieben hat, kann man in den RAWs so zimlich alles entwicklen, was man auch bei RAWs machen muss, da es Rohdateien sind, die unbearbeitet ziemlich schlecht aussehen.
Dazu brauchst du aber ein Bearbeitungsprogramm wie Luminar, Lightroom...

Dann kannst du auch überbelichtete Bilder abdunkeln und unterbelichtete Bilder aufhellen und noch Vieles mehr 

Wenn es dunkel ist kannst du aber auch durch längere Belichtung mehr Details bekommen.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Dezember 2018)

Erste Tests mit dem Samyang 100mm F2.8.
Wahnsinn, wie nah man da ran kommt  und dieses tolle Bookeh o0, einfach herrlich.
Das sind jetzt nur JPEGs direkt aus der Kamera.
Das Stativ musste ich ordentlich fest drehen, da das Objektiv sehr nach unten zieht.

Die Blätter waren mit Blende 5.6 und das Gewinde mit 11, was man auch an den Schärfebereichen sieht.
Bei den Blättern ist die Tiefenschärfe sehr niedrig und bei Blende 11 erkennt man mehr Details um den Fokuspunkt  herum.

Man muss sich aber sehr viel Zeit lassen, alles genau einstellen und bei der Brennweite musste ich den Selbstauslöser sogar auf 10s stellen, da das Stativ bei 2s noch zu arg wackelte und ich musste bei dem Licht ein paar Sekunden belichten.

Mit den Fokushilfen der Kamera ist das manuelle Fokussieren aber echt ein Kinderspiel.
Da habe ich mir damals bei der Nikon DSLR verdammt schwer getan.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich leuchte euch mal den Weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal das Geburtstags-Blümschä der besseren Hälfte.
Nikkor 50mm f1.8, 1/400s, ISO100

(CA war mir egal..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rage1988 schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber sehr viel Zeit lassen, alles genau einstellen und bei der Brennweite musste ich den Selbstauslöser sogar auf 10s stellen, da das Stativ bei 2s noch zu arg wackelte und ich musste bei dem Licht ein paar Sekunden belichten.



Ich hab mir das Teil hier geholt: AmazonBasics IR-Fernausloeser fuer Nikon: Amazon.de: Kamera

Hat mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich könnte auch per App mit meinem Handy auslösen, das ist mir aber zu doof, da stelle ich lieber auf die 10s Selbstauslöser


----------



## Taitan (31. Dezember 2018)

Letztes Shooting 2018

Arbeitstitel: Americas New Starlets


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Leider nur Konserve, Ich war dieses Jahr nicht in der Lage die Cam zu halten)

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Taitan (4. Januar 2019)

Neues Jahr. Neue Shootings. Heute hab ich  mal die Maria analog mit Polaroid 600/ digital mit Spielzeuglinsen an Pentax K-5 II fotografiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Januar 2019)

So, Schnee gibts nicht, mein Filter ist noch nicht da, also habe ich etwas mit dem Samyang 100mm probiert 
Meine Frau hat gebastelt und ich hab fotografiert. Das war ihr damaliger Brautstrauß 

Nachbearbeitetes RAW
| X-T2 | Samyang 100mm F2.8 | F 5.6 | 1 sec. | ISO 200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2019)

Noch jemand dem ich auf Flickr Folgen (Stalken) kann!  BTW Du bist ja auch ein Markus, wie ich!


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Januar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Noch jemand dem ich auf Flickr Folgen (Stalken) kann!  BTW Du bist ja auch ein Markus, wie ich!



Ach, bis du auch endlich mal bei FLickr 
Da du da noch keine Fotos hast, hab ich gleich mal bei Instagram nachgeschaut


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2019)

Ja, ich muß da endlich mal was hochladen. Bis jetzt hab ich ein Bild, mein Profilbild, hochgeladen.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Januar 2019)

der ND1000 Filter is echt verdammt dunkel. 
Aber mit 1/20 und ISO 1600 konnte ich sogar aus der Hand fotografieren.
Der Filter eignet sich auch um Lampen zu fotografieren 
Aber selbst ins direkte Licht fotografiert erkenne ich keine komischen Verfärbungen oder Spiegelungen.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2019)

Du hättest ruhig vorher Staub wischen können.
*duckundwech *
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Du hättest ruhig vorher Staub wischen können.
> *duckundwech *
> Gruß, Fly



Das dachte ich mir auch, als ich das Bild betrachtet habe


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Januar 2019)

Gestern nacht war ich unterwegs und habe zum ersten Mal bei absoluter DUnkelheit fotografiert. Mit den Lichtern, dem Schnee und den dunklen Stellen nicht einfach.
Auch meine Fuji musste einiges aushalten, weil es dann mehr geregnet als geschneit hat. Das Objektiv, das eigentlich nicht geschützt ist, hat es aber bestens ausgehalten.

Alles bearbeitete RAWs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2019)

Ich war "fast" LIve dabei!


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2019)

Das dritte Bild ist gut komponiert. Da könntest Du noch  mehr in der EBV rausholen.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Januar 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild ist gut komponiert. Da könntest Du noch  mehr in der EBV rausholen.



Besonders das 3. Bild war äußerst schwierig. Die Brücke war durch die Lichter hell ausgeleuchtet und der Rest war stockdunkel. 
Im RAW ist die Brücke fast nur weiß. Ich habe ziemlich lange in Luminar gebraucht, bis ich die Brücke besser darstellen konnte.

Blöderweise hat es dann mehr geregnet, weshalb ich nicht lange probieren konnte und mich dann beeilen musste.

Was mich aber beeindruckt hat, war der AF, der selbst bei dem Licht schnell und zuverlässig fokussiert hat. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass ich manuell fokussieren muss.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Januar 2019)

Das Wetter war heut eher bescheiden, aber ich hatte Bock auf Fotografieren 
Also habe ich das Samyang wieder ausgepackt und einen Apfel abgelichtet 
War gar nicht so einfach den Stiel bei F2.8 scharf zu fokussieren. Ein mm hat über Schärfe und Unschärfe entschieden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Januar 2019)

Moin, ich habe da etwas gefunden, was für dich interessant wäre.
Makros daheim fotografieren. Wir zeigen Ihnen wie  |  Fotografieren lernen von Zoner Photo Studio
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe da etwas gefunden, was für dich interessant wäre.
> Makros daheim fotografieren. Wir zeigen Ihnen wie  |  Fotografieren lernen von Zoner Photo Studio
> Gruß, Fly



Danke, aber mein Ziel ist ja nicht die Macro Fotografie daheim. Das Wetter war nur schlecht und mir war langweilig 

Ich wollte auch nur den Stiel im Fokus haben, sonst hätte ich eine kleinere Blendenöffnung genutzt. Einen Apfel kennt jeder, aber wer schaut im Alltag schon auf den Stiel des Apfels. Das war zumindest mein Gedanke.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Januar 2019)

Schaden tut es aber nicht, glaube ich.
Das schöne bei der Fotografie ist ja, dass man alltägliche Gegenstände und Situationen aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zeigen kann. Und auf Details aufmerksam machen kann, die man sonst übersieht. Das ist bei der Makro Fotografie ganz besonders ausgeprägt. Leider ist der Aufwand sehr hoch. Deshalb mache ich das zu selten. Da das Wetter momentan bescheiden ist, und ich krankgeschrieben bin, werde ich mich diese Tage mal damit beschäftigen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (26. Januar 2019)

Focus-stacking Experimente...


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Januar 2019)

So, habe mich heute mit Porträts auseinandergesetzt. Meine Frau musste dafür herhalten 

Dabei entstand auch das Foto. War gar nicht so leicht, mit dem Samyang 100mm. Meine Frau durfte weder sich, noch das Auge irgendwie bewegen 
Das hat sie aber tatsächlich gut gemacht 

Die Augefarbe kommt durch das schwarz-weiß Bild so krass rüber. Ich habe weder die Augenfarbe angepasst, noch die Sättigung erhöht. Ich habe lediglich das schwarz-weiße Foto darüber gelegt und habe die Iris ausradiert. Sie konnte es auch nicht glauben, aber nachdem ich das normale und das SW Foto nebeneinander gelegt habe, hat man es gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (6. Februar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So, habe mich heute mit Porträts auseinandergesetzt. Meine Frau musste dafür herhalten
> 
> Dabei entstand auch das Foto. War gar nicht so leicht, mit dem Samyang 100mm. Meine Frau durfte weder sich, noch das Auge irgendwie bewegen
> Das hat sie aber tatsächlich gut gemacht
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2019)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du es hinbekommen das man im Auge keine Reflektionen von dir oder dem Objektiv sieht? Ich habe sowas auch mal probiert und immer war was zu sehen...



Mal so aus dem Bauch getippt: 
- Ein Polfilter hilft, würde aber bei frontaler Sicht aufs Auge nicht alles wegfiltern
- Das Auge schaut nicht direkt in die Linse, sondern leicht vorbei.
- größere Entfernung und längere Brennweite helfen natürlich, das Abbild der Kamera auf dem Auge deutlich zu verkleinern
- keine direkten Lichtquellen vor dem Auge


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal so aus dem Bauch getippt:
> - Ein Polfilter hilft, würde aber bei frontaler Sicht aufs Auge nicht alles wegfiltern
> - Das Auge schaut nicht direkt in die Linse, sondern leicht vorbei.
> - größere Entfernung und längere Brennweite helfen natürlich, das Abbild der Kamera auf dem Auge deutlich zu verkleinern
> - keine direkten Lichtquellen vor dem Auge



Leider alles falsch  (obwohl man es dadurch natürlich vermeiden würde, da hast du vollkommen Recht)

Man hat mich und die Lichtquelle deutlich im Auge gesehen, auch bei 100mm Brennweite, da ich doch sehr nah am Auge war.
Die Spiegelungen waren sowohl in der Pupille, als auch der Iris zu sehen.
Ich habe in der RAW Nachbearbeitung aber dann extrem hineingezoomt und habe die Spigelungen per Stempel / Klonen entfernt.
Das war echt mühsam, weil ich darauf achten musste, dass ich die Struktur der Iris nicht zerstöre


----------



## Rwk (7. Februar 2019)

Happy Meal!


----------



## Blende8 (7. Februar 2019)

Hier ist mal ein 100% Crop von einem Auge. Fotografiert mit der D850 mit dem Sigma 135mm Art aus 2,8 Metern Entfernung bei ISO 800. Die Blickrichtung ist nicht zur Kamera und trotzdem kann man mich im Auge sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss aus Wörth

Blende8


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Februar 2019)

Ja, ich glaube das lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht vermeiden. Irgendwas wird sich immer im Auge spiegeln. Entweder man selbst oder eben das Licht. Deswegen habe ich da etwas nachgeholfen.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Februar 2019)

Das hier ist heute entstanden, da habe ich die Spiegelungen im Auge gelassen, weil es sonst merkwürdig ausgesehen hätte. Wenn man reinzoomt, sieht man das Stativ 
Das mit der Farbe im Auge habe ich aber wie vorher gemacht. SW Bild drüber gelegt und die Iris rausradiert.
Die Lichtverhältnisse waren besch... Ich bin bis ISO 1000, wollte aber nicht höher und war trotzdem bei 1/8 und F2.8.
Ich habe damit gerechnet, dass bei 1/8 alle Bilder unscharf sind, aber sie hat doch sehr gut still gehalten 

Es sind noch mehr Bilder entstanden, wer Lust hat, kann alle durchblättern 

Blue and black | | Fujifilm X-T2 | Samyang 100mm F 2.8 | F 2… | Flickr


----------



## Rwk (26. Februar 2019)

Goldene Zeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Focus-stacking @ 35mm


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Februar 2019)

Genial gemacht. Das sieht einfach hammermäßig aus.

Focusstacking wollte ich auch schon lange mal testen. Luminar bietet aber keine Funktion dafür und andere Programme wollte ich noch nicht testen.


----------



## Taitan (8. März 2019)

Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm


----------



## rtf (9. März 2019)

Bilder von der AIDA nova im Dock der Meyer Werft. Hatte echt Probleme das Schiff komplett auf die Linse zu bekommen 


Zurzeit steht die Spectrum of the Seas im Dock. Leider wetterbedingt noch keine Fotos von gemacht.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. März 2019)

rtf schrieb:


> Zurzeit steht die Spectrum of the Seas im Dock. Leider wetterbedingt noch keine Fotos von gemacht.


Yup, das Schiff würde mich auch noch mal reizen. Zumal es in einem schlichten Blau gehalten ist. Und nicht so kunterbunt wie die von AIDA. Bloß das Wetter..... Vielleicht wird das ja noch was. Am besten bei der Überführung über die Ems. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (11. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Focusstacking wollte ich auch schon lange mal testen. Luminar bietet aber keine Funktion dafür und andere Programme wollte ich noch nicht testen.


Danke! Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.
Ein Autofokus ist dabei allerdings von unschätzbarem Wert, da für saubere Ergebnisse auch oft mehrere Dutzend Fotos nötig sind.
Manuell wär mir das ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig, jedenfalls im Makro-Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex1022000 (14. März 2019)

Wunderschöne Bilder....dann muss ich das mit dem Fokus Stacking doch auch mal testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. März 2019)

Hoffen und warten auf besseres Wetter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (16. März 2019)

Ist deine Linse verschmiert oder hast du die Bilder komprimiert, damit du sie hier hochladen konntest?
Beim ersten Bild ist alles ab dem Fahrrad verwaschen / unscharf / verwackelt.
Beim zweiten Bild ist es nur minimal besser.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. März 2019)

Das sind beides HDR Bilder aus jeweils einer 3er Belichtungsreihe. Leider ohne Stativ. Aber ich habe die Cam auf einem festen Gegenstand abgestellt. Deswegen sind die Bilder nicht vom Rand zum Rand scharf. Damit muss man dann leben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (16. März 2019)

Hmm, die alte 7D ist auch ganz nett zum stacken... 
Hat schon über 400.000 Auslöser runter, mal gucken wann die auseinanderbröselt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2019)

Man RWK, deine Bilder...  Deine Farben sind immer "on Point"!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2019)

Ich bin beeindruckt wie Scharf das Foto ist RwK, deine Kamera ist wirklich gut und die Farben sind auch super


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2019)

Altes Bild, neu bearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (18. März 2019)

@ RWK: Das Bild  sieht aus wie gerendert 

Du solltest echt in Richtung Produktfotografie gehen


----------



## Rwk (20. März 2019)

Danke, Danke!
Bin noch fleissig am experimentieren, man muß immer die richtige Blende finden je nach Motiv. 
Die Würfel sehen auch ziemlich künstlich aus. ...den hinteren unscharf lassen sah irgendwie blöd aus. 
Mich würde ja interessieren, wie lange das gleiche Foto als Rendering dauert! 
Bei so simplen Motiven müsste das ja auch recht fix gehen.
Hab zu Unreal Tournament Zeiten schon etwas mit Maya PLE gearbeitet, aber nie texturiert.


----------



## Alex1022000 (23. März 2019)

Das neu erworbene Tamron will getestet werden. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden

Orginalbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crop vom 1. Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. März 2019)

Noch einmal ein kleiner Test mit dem Samyang 135mm.
Das Bild ist eigentlich ein Ausschnitt aus dem tatsächlichen Bild und dafür ist es echt scharf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (27. März 2019)

Da die Witterung gerade wieder neuen Raubzügen einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...bearbeite ich halt die "Ausbeute" vom letzten Jahr mal neu. Man lernt ja immer was dazu. Hier: Hintergrund: 50mm@1.7 10x6sek in Sequator gestackt. Vordergrund: 15mm@5.6 
Primitiv in Affinity Photo zusammengefügt. Die Kombination von Milchstraße aus "tiefster Nacht" und Sonnenaufgang ist ne ganz gute Idee. Nennt man sowas nicht Timeshift?


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2019)

Also den Sternenhimmel finde ich toll, der Rest sagt mir nicht so zu.
Der Vordergrund sieht aus, als hätte man versehentlich mit dem Ausklappblitz Landschaft fotografiert 
Auch der Übergang von Sternenhimmel zu Sonnenaufgang gefällt mir nicht so. Insgesamt wirkt es auf mich einfach unnatürlich und man sieht deutlich, dass es zusammengeschustert wurde, weil alles irgendwie nicht zusammenpasst  

Meiner Meinung nach sähe es besser aus, wenn die Übergänge nicht so krass wäre, sondern wenn sie mehr ineinander verlaufen würden.
Heller Vordergrund -> dunkles Wasser -> heller Himmel mit Sonnenaufgang -> Nachthimmel mit Sternen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2019)

Ich finde das Bild echt gut gelungen.

Bezüglich des hellen Vordergrundes:  Ich habe auch schon Nachtaufnahmen vom Strand übers Wasser gemacht, und das sieht leider immer so aus. Selbst wenn es auch auf dem Strand komplett dunkel ist, wirkt dieser viel zu hell.

Ich denke, das liegt an der Lichtbrechung im Wasser. Da bleibt bei Nacht einfach überhaupt nichts übrig, was die Kamera aufnehmen könnte.

Das einzige, was dagegen hilft, ist iin Richtung des Mondes zu fotografieren. Hier eine alte Testaufnahme: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2019)

Der Vordergrund ist heller, weil er länger belichtet wurde, um die Sterne abzulichten.
D.h. die Sterne sind normal belichtet und der Vordergrund ist deutlich überbelichtet und sieht deswegen aus, wie mit dem Blitz fotografiert.

Das Wasser wurde aber vermutlich zusammen mit dem Sonnenaufgang fotografiert, denn der Sonnenaufgang ist richtig belichtet und dann muss das Wasser automatisch unterbelichtet sein.

Das Bild besteht also aus vermutlich zwei anderen Bildern. 1x Sternenhimmel mit überbelichteten Vordergrund und 1x Sonnenaufgang mit unterbelichtetem Wasser.
Es sieht dann so aus, als wäre das mit dem Sonnenaufgang in das mit dem Sternenhimmel eingefügt worden.
Man hätte dann also den Vordergrund noch etwas abdunkeln können, damit das nicht so krass wirkt und man hätte den Sternenhimmel über eine Verlaufsmaske mehr in den Sonnenaufgang verlaufen lassen können, damit der Übergang auch hier nicht so krass aussieht.

Das ist alles meine Meinung und jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack 


In deinem Fall ist alles unterbelichtet, weil du den Mond richtig belichtet hast und dadurch ist auch automatisch der Schimmer des Mondes und auf dem Wasser sichtbar.
Theoretisch hättest du so lange belichten können, dass der Vordergrund hell, wie mit einem Blitz fotografiert, erscheint. Dann wäre der Mond aber nicht mehr erkennbar, weil er zu überbelichtet wäre.
Wenn du in RIchtung des Mondes zielst, registriert dir die Belichtungsmessung in deiner Kamera das Licht und sagt dir, dass du kürzer belichten sollst, weil der Mond sonst zu hell werden würde.
Wenn du auf den Vordergrund zielen würdest, würder die Kamera dir sagen, dass du länger belichten sollst, weil alles sonst zu dunkel wäre.

Deswegen nutze ich so gerne DSLMs, denn da sehe ich bereits vor dem Auslösen, wie mein Bild mit der Blende, Zeit und ISO aussehen wird.


----------



## Taitan (28. März 2019)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur zwei Dinge in einem Bild haben, die nie miteinander auftreten: Sonnenaufgang und Milchstraße. Auf eine "natürliche" Landschaftsfotografie hab ich schon seit Jahren keine Lust mehr.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stecken 3 oder gar 4 Bilder in dem einen Bild.  Vordergrund und Landschaft sind 15mm, Milchstraße 50mm.


----------



## Taitan (28. März 2019)

Einen Tag später hab ich mich tatsächlich nochmal rangesetzt und den Vordergrund ersetzt und noch mehr am Himmel "überblendet". Ich bin ja absolut kein Bildbearbeitungscrack...


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Einen Tag später hab ich mich tatsächlich nochmal rangesetzt und den Vordergrund ersetzt und noch mehr am Himmel "überblendet". Ich bin ja absolut kein Bildbearbeitungscrack...



Gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser


----------



## mayo (1. April 2019)

@Taitan:
Version 2 ist deutlich harmonischer. Mir aber noch eine. „Ticken“ zu hell im Sonnenaufgang. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taitan (4. April 2019)

Mal ein Quickie aus dem Studio mit Low Budget Beamer und zwei Typen.
K-5 II, 35mm, 2.4er Blende. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. April 2019)

Am Wochende in St. Moritz entstanden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. April 2019)

Und noch eins, St. Moritz bei Nacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (16. April 2019)

Ein paar alte Aufnahmen (im damals neuem Studio  )


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (28. Mai 2019)

Letzte Woche war ich in Oppdal in einen Ski-Ressort und hab mal wieder Kram für ein solches hingebracht. Das ist mein LKW an der Abladestelle so ca. in der Hälfte des Berges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal ein Pano vom LKW aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## Wired (31. Juli 2019)

Mal etwas anderes


----------



## bruderbethor (1. August 2019)

Ich hatte einige Bilder schon im Nachbarthread gezeigt, aber nun habe ich mich noch einmal an den Rechner gesetzt und noch ein paar weitere fertig gemacht. Die Bilder stammen aus eine 14 Tage Islandreise im Mai 2019. Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder 

Einen kurzen Film dazu gibt's auch hier noch:
https://youtu.be/mB_DbfH_hfw


vg Ben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2019)

Aus Langeweile gehe ich gerade alte Bilder durch und schaue, was ich noch so machen kann 

Das hier war ein JPEG, also konnte man nicht allzu viel machen. Ich wollte das Bild etwas älter / vergilbt wirken lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2019)

Warum zum Geier sehe ich den Thread erst jetzt? 

Hab da ein paar Aufnahmen im Petto 

Die Bilder hier sind in/bei Röbel/Müritz mit einer Nikon 1 J1 entstanden, ob das 10-30VR oder das 30-110 VR drauf waren, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, ist auch nicht entscheidend, die ausrüstung ist hier eher nicht ausschlaggebend. 

Die Müritz (natürlich Langzeitbelichtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mond (natürlich Langzeitbelichtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Motiv, das ich einfach knipsen musste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Baum der so allein stand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für diese Motive hier habe ich meinen Hubsan Zino H117s verwendet:
Das ist ein See etwas westlich der Müritz (östlich vom Plauer See), wo es dann auch erlaubt ist, zu fliegen, an der Müritz selbst herscht ja Flugverbot dank entsprechender Naturschutz-/Landschaftsschutzgebiete so wie der Thematik Bundesschiffahrtsstrßen, ... (was auch gut so ist, nicht dass das wer als Kritik von mir auf fasst, es soll nur erklären, warum ich natürlich keine Bilder der Müritz poste). Bitt enicht Wundern, Fotos sind nicht die absolute Stärke der Zino, aber mir reicht es vorerst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Bild von Minzow und der Kirche in den Bäumen musste ich auch machen, auch wenn es nicht so gut ist, wie ich eigentlich wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte aber auch vorher schon im Ort die Kirche mit der Nikon 1 J1 erwischt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alle Bilder sind etwas nachbearbeitet im Sinne von Sättigung, Helligkeit, Kontrast, ggf. nachgeschärft und etwas die Vignietierung herausgenommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Bilder hier sind in/bei Röbel/Müritz mit einer Nikon 1 J1 entstanden, ob das 10-30VR oder das 30-110 VR drauf waren, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, ist auch nicht entscheidend, die ausrüstung ist hier eher nicht ausschlaggebend.



Das sehe ich anders. Die Bilder zeigen keine besondere Situation, die Emotionen etc. vermitteln. Von daher käme es meiner Meinung nach mehr auf die technische Perfektion an.
Allerdings sieht man hier deutliches Rauschen, Unschärfen und man merkt einfach die 10MP. Das sieht man leider schon, wenn die Bilder nicht die komplette Größe haben.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. August 2019)

@ Rage
Sach mal, hattest du schlechten Stuhlgang heute morgen? Man kann Kritik auch ein wenig freundlicher anbringen.
Es sind eben nicht alle so begnadete Fotografen wie du.
Und ja, man sieht mitunter die technischen Grenzen des Equipment. Na und? Mir gefallen die Bilder zum großen Teil.
Deswegen kann ich nicht verstehen, dass du ihm die Fotos derartig um die Ohren haust. Dies hier ist kein Fotowettbewerb, und du sitzt nicht in der Jury.
Also schön entspannt durch den Reißverschluss atmen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (4. August 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> @ Rage
> Sach mal, hattest du schlechten Stuhlgang heute morgen? Man kann Kritik auch ein wenig freundlicher anbringen.
> Es sind eben nicht alle so begnadete Fotografen wie du.
> Und ja, man sieht mitunter die technischen Grenzen des Equipment. Na und? Mir gefallen die Bilder zum großen Teil.
> ...



Was machst du mich jetzt hier so von der Seite an?
Das hier ist ein Forum und wenn man seine Bilder online stellt, muss man mit Kritik rechnen.
Ich habe meine Meinung dazu geäußert und habe mich nie als begnadeten Fotografen bezeichnet, aber danke, dass du mich als solchen siehst.
Dir gefallen sie. Schön. Mir gefallen sie nicht und das ist meine Meinung.

Deswegen brauchst du mich hier nicht so anmachen, v.a. da ich in einem normalen Ton schreibe, was man von dir nicht behaupten kann.

Es gibt ständig Bilder von alltäglichen Landschaften, Katzen, Blumen etc., wodurch man das alles schon gesehen hat.
Wenn die Bilder dann auch noch unscharf, verrauscht... sind, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum ich jetzt lügen sollte und sagen sollte, dass es doch so schön ist.
Nur weil du unter jedem beliebigen Bild auf "Gefällt mir" drückst, müssen es andere nicht auch so machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2019)

@Rage, ich glaube du missverstehst den Satz, es ist deswegen nicht entscheidend, weil das Objektiv nicht die Begrenzung dar stellt, zumal der qualitative Unterschied zwischen den beiden Objektiven bei nahezu 0 liegt. Das die Nikon 1 J1 eine nur sehr bedingt als gute Cam zu bezeichnende Kamera ist, ist mir klar. 
Das ändert nichts an den bei weitem nicht perfekten Aufnahmen, fraglos, und das ich mal eben etwa 6 Jahre mein Hobby pausiert habe, kommt natürlich erschwerend hinzu.

Nichtsdestotrotz, das liest sich schon etwas trocken abwertend, auch wenn ich dir unterstelle, das nicht so gemeint zu haben.

Das du mit Natur nicht hintem Ofen hervor zu locken bist, mag dem Ganzen sicherlich nicht unbedingt dienlich sein, aber, zu Kritik gehört meiner Meinung nach zumindest der Tipp wie es besser geht.


----------



## fotoman (4. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Bilder hier sind in/bei Röbel/Müritz  mit einer Nikon 1 J1 entstanden, ob das 10-30VR oder das 30-110 VR drauf  waren, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, ist auch nicht entscheidend, die  ausrüstung ist hier eher nicht ausschlaggebend.


Welches Objektiv  drauf war, kannst Du ja bei Bedarf aus den EXIF-Daten der Originalbilder ermitteln.  Entweder anhand der Brennweite oder in den MakerNotes anhand des genutzen Objektivs.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Die Bilder zeigen keine  besondere Situation, die Emotionen etc. vermitteln. Von daher käme es  meiner Meinung nach mehr auf die technische Perfektion  an.


Interessant, dass Du noch vor ein paar Monaten bei Deinen  eigenen Smartphone-Bildern genau anders herum argumentiert hast.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> zumal der qualitative Unterschied zwischen den beiden Objektiven bei nahezu 0 liegt.


Leider enthält das Bild mit dem Fahrrad keine EXIFs. Aber sollte dies mit dem 10-30 aufgenommen sein und das Bild vom Baum mit dem 30-110 @ 89mm, dann bliebe für mich zu hoffen, dass bei dem Baum-Bild irgendwas anderes schief gemaufen ist und es nicht die max. Leistungsfähigkeit des Objektivs bei 89mm zeigt. Das Fahrradbild zeigt jedenfalls bedeutend mehr Details wie das Baumbild, womit das "Problem" (wenn es denn für jemanden eins sein sollte) nicht an der Kamera liegen kann.

Die Bilder von der Drohne sind für mich leider alle unscharf, sobald die Entfernung etwas größer wird. Da hätte ich einiges mehr/anders nachbarbeitet.

Aber klar, am Ende müssen/sollen Die Bilder nur Dir gefallen.



FlyKilla schrieb:


> @ Rage
> Sach mal, hattest du schlechten Stuhlgang heute morgen? Man kann Kritik  auch ein wenig freundlicher anbringen.


Klar, man kann auch eine 20  seitige Abhandlung dazu schreiben, in der dann jemand bei Bedarf die  drei wichtigen Sätze selber finden darf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Welches Objektiv  drauf war, kannst Du ja bei Bedarf aus den EXIF-Daten der Originalbilder ermitteln.  Entweder anhand der Brennweite oder in den MakerNotes anhand des genutzen Objektivs.


Stimmt, bei einzelnen Motiven weiß ich das auch so, aber nicht immer, z. B. bei den Bildern am See. 



> Leider enthält das Bild mit dem Fahrrad keine EXIFs. Aber sollte dies mit dem 10-30 aufgenommen sein und das Bild vom Baum mit dem 30-110 @ 89mm, dann bliebe für mich zu hoffen, dass bei dem Baum-Bild irgendwas anderes schief gemaufen ist und es nicht die max. Leistungsfähigkeit des Objektivs bei 89mm zeigt. Das Fahrradbild zeigt jedenfalls bedeutend mehr Details wie das Baumbild, womit das "Problem" (wenn es denn für jemanden eins sein sollte) nicht an der Kamera liegen kann.


Das Fahrrad ist 100% mit dem 10-30mm aufgenommen, das war für das 30-110mm deutlich zu nah dran. 
Ich kann gern mal gucken, dass ich Vergleichsbilder mache. 
Es kann aber durchaus an den Lichtverhältnissen liegen. Der Baum war, iirc, fast Gegenlicht, das Fahrrad fast optimal mit Sonne quasi im Rücken. 


> Die Bilder von der Drohne sind für mich leider alle unscharf, sobald die Entfernung etwas größer wird. Da hätte ich einiges mehr/anders nachbarbeitet.


Generell ist die Drohne für Fotos mehr als Suboptimal, die kann nur JPG und die Firmware der Cam ist murks. 
Videos sind deutlich besser, aber hier geht es ja um Bilder. 

Bzgl. Bearbeitung darfst du gern genauer sagen, was du anders tätest.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was machst du mich jetzt hier so von der Seite an?


Habe doch nicht. Aufgrund deiner etwas harschen Kritik, die nichts Gutes an den Bildern gelassen hat, mache ich mir Sorgen um deinen Gesundheitszustand. So schlecht sind die Fotos auch nicht.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt ständig Bilder von alltäglichen Landschaften, Katzen, Blumen etc., wodurch man das alles schon gesehen hat.


Dann können wir ja alle das Fotografieren aufgeben. Es sei denn, man hat spektakuläre noch nie abgelichtete Motive. Aber wenn ich das so richtig überlege, habe ich das von dir auch noch nicht gesehen. 


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Nur weil du unter jedem beliebigen Bild auf "Gefällt mir" drückst, müssen es andere nicht auch so machen.


Ja, ich klicke bei vielen, aber bei weitem nicht bei allen.


fotoman schrieb:


> Klar, man kann auch eine 20  seitige Abhandlung dazu schreiben, in der dann jemand bei Bedarf die  drei wichtigen Sätze selber finden darf.


20 Seiten erwartet auch keiner. Jedenfalls ich nicht. Das konstruktive Kritik auch in einem kurzen Text geht, sieht man ja an deinem Beitrag. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (5. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @Rage, ich glaube du missverstehst den Satz, es ist deswegen nicht entscheidend, weil das Objektiv nicht die Begrenzung dar stellt, zumal der qualitative Unterschied zwischen den beiden Objektiven bei nahezu 0 liegt. Das die Nikon 1 J1 eine nur sehr bedingt als gute Cam zu bezeichnende Kamera ist, ist mir klar.
> Das ändert nichts an den bei weitem nicht perfekten Aufnahmen, fraglos, und das ich mal eben etwa 6 Jahre mein Hobby pausiert habe, kommt natürlich erschwerend hinzu.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz, das liest sich schon etwas trocken abwertend, auch wenn ich dir unterstelle, das nicht so gemeint zu haben.
> ...



Ja, ich formuliere Kritik immer direkt. Das liegt nicht am Internet, sondern das mache ich im normalen Leben auch so. Warum soll ich ewig um den heißen Brei herumreden, wenn man auch mit wenigen Worten alles klar ausdrücken kann? Ich selbst mag es nicht, wenn jemand ewig herumredet, wenn er mir etwas mitteilen möchte. Derjenige soll einfach auf den Punkt kommen und fertig.

Kritik dient immer dazu, sich zu verbessern, so nehme ich Kritik immer auf.
Bei einem meiner kürzlichen Bilder haben mich einige Leute auf eine sichtbare Aura aufmerksam gemacht, die mir bei der Bearbeitung nicht so ins Auge gestochen ist. 
Daraufhin habe ich die Bilder dann anders bearbeitet und habe daraus gelernt.

Bei deinen Bildern geht es nicht alleine um die technischen Aspekte, sondern auch um die Motive.
Es wirkt so, als wäre einfach alle fotografiert worden, was vor die Linse kam, was man so in der heutigen Zeit eben öfters vorfindet. 
Das sind Bilder, die sind für einen selbst vielleicht toll, weil man dabei war, für andere sind es einfach nur Motive, die man schon 1000x gesehen hat.
Wären die Motive spannender / interessanter, dann würde der technische Aspekt in den Hintergrund rücken.

Ich versuche einmal auf einige deiner Bilder genau einzugehen.

Das Bild mit dem Angler (?): Der Angler, falls es einer ist, macht die Szene besonders, denn durch die Beleuchtung seines Gesichtes wirkt es außergewöhnlich. Da wäre es schön gewesen, wenn du näher dran gewesen wärst, zumal die Steine und Holzpfähle im Vordergrund ablenken. Die Belichtung war etwas zu lange, denn Himmel und Wasser sind zu hell. Stattdessen hätte man etwas kürzer belichten können und hätte dann nachträglich die dunklen Stellen aufhellen können.

Das Bild mit dem Mond, dessen Licht sich im Wasser spiegelt: An sich ist das ein schönes Bild. Noch schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn der Mond nicht nur ein ausgebrannter Kreis wäre, sondern wenn man noch die Struktur erkennen könnte.
Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du das Bild gemacht, weil das Farbrauschen so krass ist?

Das Bild mit dem Mond hinter den Wolken wäre auch schön, wenn der Fokus auf dem Mond wäre (aber leider ist es unscharf) und wenn man noch mehr Struktur des Mondes erkennen könnte.

Das Bild mit dem Fahrrad ist für dich in diesem Moment sicher schön gewesen, weil es zur Stimmung passte. Auf mich wirkt es aber eher wie ein Schnappschuss.
Wärst du etwas weiter nach links gegangen, wäre der linke Busch, der oben abgeschnitten ist, nicht mit drauf gewesen und dieses Haus im Hintergrund mit der blauen Plastikgießkanne auch nicht.
Vermutlich wäre dann der linke Stein im Weg gewesen, der dann gestört hätte. Dann hätte man den Stein mit einbauen können, indem man von unten fotografiert hätte und den Stein als unscharfes Element im Vordergrund gehabt hätte, während das Fahrrad im Hintergrund scharf gewesen wäre.

Das Bild mit dem Baum ist leider auch total unscharf, als ob falsch fokussiert worden wäre. Wenn du etwas näher ran wärst und von weiter unten fotografiert hättest, wäre die Baumkrone vor dem Himmel zu sehen und würde sich eher vom Wald abheben.

Auf den Bildern mit der Kirche, die eigentlich das Hauptmotiv sein soll, geht die Kirche komplett unter, weil sie durch die Bäume verdeckt wird.



fotoman schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Du noch vor ein paar Monaten bei Deinen  eigenen Smartphone-Bildern genau anders herum argumentiert hast.



Ich habe bisher 2 Smartphone Bilder gepostet und habe dazugeschrieben, dass sie für mich schön waren, weil es zur Stimmung passten.
Dennoch waren es keine herausragenden Bilder.



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja alle das Fotografieren aufgeben. Es sei denn, man hat spektakuläre noch nie abgelichtete Motive. Aber wenn ich das so richtig überlege, habe ich das von dir auch noch nicht gesehen.



Es geht nicht darum, das Fotografieren aufzugeben, sondern sich einfach mehr Gedanken zu machen, bevor man die hundertste Blume hochlädt oder das hundertste Katzenbild.
Für viele scheint eher Quantität als Qualität im Vordergrund zu stehen, was ich einfach schade finde.
Lieber nur ein Bild, das aus der Masse heraussticht, als 10 Bilder, die man in der Art und Weise ständig sieht.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

Ich werde auch das vierhunderterste Blümchen Bild hochladen. Weil ich die Schönheit der Natur so faszinierend finde! Wenn es dir nicht so geht, sorry. Es gibt gibt aber genügend gleichgesinnte.
Und was die Qualität und Quantität angeht, hast du ja recht. Nur finde ich da konstruktive Kritik besser wie einen kompletten Verriss.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, ich formuliere Kritik immer direkt. Das liegt nicht am Internet, sondern das mache ich im normalen Leben auch so. Warum soll ich ewig um den heißen Brei herumreden, wenn man auch mit wenigen Worten alles klar ausdrücken kann? Ich selbst mag es nicht, wenn jemand ewig herumredet, wenn er mir etwas mitteilen möchte. Derjenige soll einfach auf den Punkt kommen und fertig.


Dagegen habe ich nichts, wenn ich weiß, wie es gemeint ist 



> Kritik dient immer dazu, sich zu verbessern, so nehme ich Kritik immer auf.
> Bei einem meiner kürzlichen Bilder haben mich einige Leute auf eine sichtbare Aura aufmerksam gemacht, die mir bei der Bearbeitung nicht so ins Auge gestochen ist.
> Daraufhin habe ich die Bilder dann anders bearbeitet und habe daraus gelernt.
> 
> ...


Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen irgendwie um zu setzen, das hilft mir schon bis hier definitiv mehr als dein erstes Posting.

Und dann kommst du damit:



> Ich versuche einmal auf einige deiner Bilder genau einzugehen.
> 
> Das Bild mit dem Angler (?): Der Angler, falls es einer ist, macht die Szene besonders, denn durch die Beleuchtung seines Gesichtes wirkt es außergewöhnlich. Da wäre es schön gewesen, wenn du näher dran gewesen wärst, zumal die Steine und Holzpfähle im Vordergrund ablenken. Die Belichtung war etwas zu lange, denn Himmel und Wasser sind zu hell. Stattdessen hätte man etwas kürzer belichten können und hätte dann nachträglich die dunklen Stellen aufhellen können.


Ja ist ein Angler, der natürlich nicht nur still da stand.
Ich habe dieses Bild in mehreren belichtungsstufen gemacht, ich fand das 30-Sekunden-Bild am besten.
Mir geht es ja gerade darum, dass das Wasser nicht wie Wasser aus sieht. Ein Bild, wo Wasser wie Wasser aus sieht, kann ich jeden Tag machen. Nichtsdestotrotz, ich nehme die anderen Punkte gern mit auf.



> Das Bild mit dem Mond, dessen Licht sich im Wasser spiegelt: An sich ist das ein schönes Bild. Noch schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn der Mond nicht nur ein ausgebrannter Kreis wäre, sondern wenn man noch die Struktur erkennen könnte.
> Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du das Bild gemacht, weil das Farbrauschen so krass ist?


Das müsste ein ISO100 oder ISO200 mit 13 bis 20 Sekunden sein, irgendwo da, muss ich mal die EXIF der RAW auslesen. Ich denke das war das 10-30VR,  bin aber nicht ganz sicher.
Dass der Mond so "überbelichtet" ist, hm, ja, das hat mich auch gestört. Habe das Bild auch mit Struktur im Mond, dann siehst du nur eben nichts anderes drum rum.



> Das Bild mit dem Mond hinter den Wolken wäre auch schön, wenn der Fokus auf dem Mond wäre (aber leider ist es unscharf) und wenn man noch mehr Struktur des Mondes erkennen könnte.


Ja hier muss ich mit manuellem Fokus bei der Cam noch üben, meine Canon ist da einfacher zu Handhaben bzgl. manuellem Fokus. (Soweit ich das gelesen habe, kennst du das da ja bei den Canon   )



> Das Bild mit dem Fahrrad ist für dich in diesem Moment sicher schön gewesen, weil es zur Stimmung passte. Auf mich wirkt es aber eher wie ein Schnappschuss.
> Wärst du etwas weiter nach links gegangen, wäre der linke Busch, der oben abgeschnitten ist, nicht mit drauf gewesen und dieses Haus im Hintergrund mit der blauen Plastikgießkanne auch nicht.
> Vermutlich wäre dann der linke Stein im Weg gewesen, der dann gestört hätte. Dann hätte man den Stein mit einbauen können, indem man von unten fotografiert hätte und den Stein als unscharfes Element im Vordergrund gehabt hätte, während das Fahrrad im Hintergrund scharf gewesen wäre.


Leider wäre der Stein wohl auch scharf (also zumindets mehr als gewollt) gewesen, denk bitte dran, das ist ein verdammt kleiner Sensor in der J1 (1"), der hat nicht die gleiche Tiefenunschärfe wie ein Sensor in "vernünftiger" Größe, wenn man bedenkt, dass es eben keine so kleinen Blenden gibt, bei den Standardobjektiven. Ich hab es aber nicht probiert, da ich den Hund an der anderen Hand hatte, und es wohl schon eher deine Einschätzung trifft, denn ein geplantes und wohlüberlegtes Bild zu sein. Hier fand ich das Motiv in sich reizvoll.



> Das Bild mit dem Baum ist leider auch total unscharf, als ob falsch fokussiert worden wäre. Wenn du etwas näher ran wärst und von weiter unten fotografiert hättest, wäre die Baumkrone vor dem Himmel zu sehen und würde sich eher vom Wald abheben.


Näher ran wäre nur mit dem Betreten eines bestellten Akkers möglich gewesen (ok, 1-2m hätte ich noch ran gekonnt, aber nicht so nah, wie du meinst).
Das es etwas unscharf ist, stimmt, ich guck gleich mal, ob ich ggf. das falsche Bild erwischt habe, ich habe den Baum zwei mal geknipst, das wäre jetzt natürlich doof gelaufen, wenn ich das unschärfere genommen habe 



> Auf den Bildern mit der Kirche, die eigentlich das Hauptmotiv sein soll, geht die Kirche komplett unter, weil sie durch die Bäume verdeckt wird.


Und ich fand gerade das, was du kritisierst, hier das reizvolle. Ne schöne Kirche freistehend und ohne Sichtbeschränkung finde ich an fast jeder Ecke, eine so in Bäumen versteckt, mitten in einem Dorf?
Sicherlich, ich hätte gern auch mehr Zeit gehabt, wäre lieber auch auf, udn auch in die Kirche gekommen, aber das war um die Uhrzeit dann nix, es war schon nach 18:00Uhr.


Versteh mich bitte richtig, ich danke dir nochmals dafür, mir deine Kritik jetzt auch etwas genauer und detaillierter zukommen zu lassen. Ich werde versuchen, das auch zu beherzigen.
Trotzdem sehe ich nicht jeden Kritikpunkt so "scharf" wie du es hier bewertest  (steht mir glaube ich auch frei  )
Aber, ich habe ja noch Zeit zu lernen  Meine Ausrüstung bedarf aber auch mal einer Renovierung, und da muss ich mal gucken, ob ich das dieses Jahr noch schaffe, aktuell steht dem ein finanzielles Dilemma gegenüber, das ich erst mal überwinden muss, so lange muss ich versuchen mit meinen beiden "suboptimalen" Cams so umgehen zu lernen, dass die Ergebnisse trotzdem besser werden


----------



## Rage1988 (5. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich nichts, wenn ich weiß, wie es gemeint ist



Ich will auch niemanden mit meiner Kritik niedermachen. Ich bin einfach direkt und möchte, dass man Kritik an mir auch immer direkt anspricht.
Deswegen liest es sich vielleicht etwas "schärfer", aber nur, weil ich ohne großes Gelaber gleich auf den Punkt komme.

Letztendlich denke ich, dass dir mein Kommentar mehr hilft dich zu verbessern, als wenn man einfach auf "Gefällt mir" klickt oder wenn man gar nichts schreibt.

Vieles liegt sicherlich auch an der Ausrüstung und v.a. der Sensor dürfte verhindern, dass du dich großartig verbessern kannst.
Schau dir doch mal die Einsteiger DSLRs (Nikon D3500) an, die kostet nur so um die 370€.
Oder eine gebrauchte Kamera (z.B. Sony A6000), dann wird es auch nicht so teuer.

Edit: Auch ich nehme die Kritik, dass ich etwas zu scharf geschrieben habe, auf und versuche darauf zu achten.
Da muss man aber nicht gleich so reagieren wie Flykilla, der sich nach meiner Verdauung erkundigt hat.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

Da macht man sich Sorgen um die Gesundheit des anderen, isses auch wieder nicht richtig. Tztz... 🤡
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

Rage, danke für die Tips, aber ich denke ne Einsteiger-DSLR ist bei mir etwas daneben, weil ich solch eine, wenn auch deutlich älter, schon besitze.

Ich habe hier noch eine Canon EOS350D mit drei Objektiven.
Damit habe ich auch schon bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.
Die Nikon ist eigentlich vornehmlich wegen der Größe zu mir gekommen.
Die passt mit zweitem Objektiv halt schon gut in ne kleine Tasche, die EOS bedarf schon etwas mehr Packmaß.

Ich habe auch schon eine neue Cam in Auge, die kompakter als die EOS ist, aber auch mehr kann.
Olympus OM-D E-M10 III oder, ggf. ne M5 II, sofern die Preise da nach Vorstellung der M5 III demnächst noch etwas sinken.

Edit:
Gebrauchtware sowieso, neu lohnt sich bei mir nicht.


----------



## bruderbethor (5. August 2019)

Fotografierst du in RAW oder überlässt du die JPG Entwicklung der Kamera ? 

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

RAW, wobei das JPEG trotzdem bei ist, das nutze ich gerne zur Kontrolle, oder, wenns nur n Schnappschuss ist,...


----------



## bruderbethor (5. August 2019)

Einige Motive sind wirklich schwierig fest zu halten. Aber in jedem Fall sollte man sich überlegen wie das fertige Bild aussehen soll. Welche Stimmung oder "Effekt" möchte ich mit dem Bild hervorrufen oder erzeugen. Dementsprechend kann man auch die RAW Entwicklung wählen oder in der EBV eingreifen. Wenn die Bearbeitung zu "natürlich" ist muss das Motiv mehr hergeben, sonst wirkt es schnell wie ein Reportage-Bild. Reportage-Bilder finde ich oft etwas uninteressant. Wenn man wieder rein kommen muss in die Fotografie muss man einfach wieder etwas üben. Was soll das Motiv sein und wie kann ich es in Szene setzen. Wie platziere ich es im Bild, wie ist das Licht. Was kann ich mit der EBV aus dem Bild machen … Ist echt nicht immer Leicht. Persönlich sind mir meine "Island-Bilder" sehr schwer gefallen. Ich habe im Bereich Landschaftsfotografie auch noch viel zu lernen, aber man darf die Regeln auch nicht als Dogmen verstehen, sonst fotografiert man ja wie alle anderen  … In diesem Sinne einfach weiter machen und immer Selbstkritisch bleiben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

Da hast du schon recht, ich habe aber zur Sicherheit mal meine j1 mit beiden Objektiven und die EOS350D mit drei Objektiven am gleichen Motiv ausgetestet, mal sehen, was die Auswertung der Bilder später /morgen bringt.

Ich denke mal, bei dem Baum muss was schief gelaufen sein, das bild scheint einfach unscharf/überbelichtet zu sein, bzw. falsch belichtet. Dadurch sind wohl massiv Details verloren gegangen. Das dadurch der Fokus vielleicht auch noch leicht daneben liegt, schließe ich nicht aus.


Edit: Trotz noch mal 2MP weniger bildet die EOS350d ein Motiv bei ca. gleicher äquivalenter Brennweite die Details um einiges besser ab. Da merkt man dann die Sensorgröße und Qualität doch etwas.


----------



## fotoman (6. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Edit: Trotz noch mal 2MP weniger bildet die EOS350d ein Motiv bei ca. gleicher äquivalenter Brennweite die Details um einiges besser ab. Da merkt man dann die Sensorgröße und Qualität doch etwas.


Das dürfte an der Kombi aus Objetkiv und Sensor sein, falls die Nachbearbeitung vergleichbar ist und bei der Aufnahme keine Fehler gemacht wurden.

Wenn man die Nikon 1 J1 z.B. hier mit der EOS 1000D (10 MPix) vergleicht
Nikon 1 V1 / J1 Review: Digital Photography Review
dann finde ich die 1 J1 zumindest bei ISO100 nicht wirklich schlechter in der Auflösung.

Rein auflösungsmäßig muss ich seblst gegenüber den 12 MPix einer Nikon D700 (KB) schon sehr genau hinsehen (z.B. bei den Batterien oder der Baum im Label der rechten Flasche) um bei RAWs den Unterschied zu sehen. Geht man auf ISO400-1600 sieht es natürlich anders aus. Aber zumindest das Bild vom Baum (das mir scharf und mit etwas anderen Aufnahmeparametern gut als Hintergrundbild gefallen würde) stört mich kein Rauschen, sondern diese "seltsam wirkende" Unschärfe der Blätter, oder wie auch  immer ich es bezeichnen soll. Beim Busch hinter dem Fahrrad ist sowas nicht zu sehen.

Für mich sieht das etwa so seltsam aus wie das Bokeh von einigen 100-400 DSLR-Objektiven, könnte aber auch der Stabi (VR) gewesen sein, der dort nicht korrekt gearbeitet haben könnte (z.B. zu schnell ausgelöst oder zu viel gewackelt).



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bzgl. Bearbeitung darfst du gern genauer sagen, was du anders tätest.


Ich habe mir die Bilder nur in 100% angesehen (auf einem 27" WQHD Monitor), dann z.B. das 3. oder 6. Landschaftsbild auf die Monatorauflösung runter skaliert (1440 Pixel in der Höhe) und mit Irfanview einmal nachgeschärft.

Das Problem damit ist dann aber, dass das Wasser schon überschärft wirkt. Man müsste also mit einem besseren Programm eine passende Maske um die Landschaft ohne Wasser legen und nur die Landschaft nachschärfen.



FlyKilla schrieb:


> 20 Seiten erwartet auch keiner. Jedenfalls ich nicht. Das konstruktive Kritik auch in einem kurzen Text geht, sieht man ja an deinem Beitrag.


Im DSLR-Forum wird man teils wegen so direkter Kritik schon angefahren, selbst wenn der Fotograf selber dazu schreibt "Anmerkungen und Kritik erwünscht".



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon eine neue Cam in Auge, die kompakter als die EOS ist, aber auch mehr kann.


Klar, neues "Spielzeug" macht auch Spaß. Aber sind das wirklich Funktionen/Eigenschaften, die Du für Deine Motive benötigst?

Völlig unabhängig von meinen Hauptmotiven sind mir die 8 MPix meiner EOS 20D schon länger zu wenig und selbst die 12 MPix der Nikon D700 oder Nikon D300s sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Beides liegt nicht an den Möglichkeiten des Sensors in Sachen Farben oder Rauschen, sondern an der Auflösung und der beabsichtigten Nutzung der Bilder. Beschneide ich 12 MPix (bei 3:2) auf 4k (mein nächster Monitor,  da leider 5k oder 6k für den PC noch nicht in Sicht sind) wird es schon sehr knapp abseits von rein statischen Motiven, bei denen man den Ausschnitt mit der D700 auch nur zu 95% genau vor der Aufnahme festlegen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das dürfte an der Kombi aus Objetkiv und Sensor sein, falls die Nachbearbeitung vergleichbar ist und bei der Aufnahme keine Fehler gemacht wurden.


Da ich das RAW und das JPG verglichen habe, finde ich das schon genau so, wie geschrieben. 
Inwiefern, das Canon 18-55mm Standardobjejtiv ggf. besser ist, als das Nikon 1 10-30 VR weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte natürlich noch mal die Bildstabilisierung raus nehmen und mit stativ testen. 

Ich habe die Nikon samt der beiden Objektive doppelt im Hause, ich kann natürlich mal die beiden Sätze vergleichen. 




> Klar, neues "Spielzeug" macht auch Spaß. Aber sind das wirklich Funktionen/Eigenschaften, die Du für Deine Motive benötigst?


Ja, da ich LiveComposite und andere Features der M10 III oder M5 II durchaus nutzen möchte, genauso wie Videos, die meine EOS ja nun gar nicht kann. 

Hinzu kommt das Thema Hotpixel bei der EOS, was mich anfängt zu nerven. 
Merkt man nur bei Langzeitbelichtung, aber man merkt es. Klar, der Filter hilft, aber es bleibt dieses Gefühl, beim fotografieren von Sternen, mehr zu haben, als da ist


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2019)

Ich finde man muss auch nicht immer seine Meinung sagen und auch mal überlegen wie die eigene Meinung des öfteren ist. Wenns meist nur Kritik is, pff, die muss man nicht zu jedem Bild in den Äther pumpen. Keiner hier is Berufsfotograf, von daher können und SOLLEN hier auch Bilder gepostet werden die nicht das Non Plus Ultra darstellen. Vielleicht sollte man auch Kritik einstecken können, wenn man selbst nur Kritik austeilt.  

Und jetzt wieder BTT! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2019)

So, ich hab mich mal an etwas versucht, was hoffentlich etwas "außergewöhnlicher" ist, so dass es vielleicht mehr Zustimmung findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2019)

Weiter geht's 

A7II + Samyang 135mm + Lightroom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A7III + Tamron 28-75




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. September 2019)

Das fand ich auch irgendwie schön, weil die unteren Linien in die unteren Ecken verlaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das gefällt mir von den Farben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fand ich auch irgendwie interessante wegen dem Kontrast




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mit der A7III und dem Tamron gemacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2019)

Die Windmühle gefällt mir auch, aber da hast du nicht mit maximaler Offenblende gearbeitet, oder? Da ist ja doch sehr viel Tiefenschärfe drin.

Ich hab heute meinen Adapter für das 70-300mm Olympus Zuiko Digital ED zu MFT erhalten.
Hoffe ich kann demnächst n bisserl was damit machen.

Die selektive Farbe zum Schwarz/Weiß, hast du das mit der Cam oder mit nem Programm gemacht?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Windmühle gefällt mir auch, aber da hast du nicht mit maximaler Offenblende gearbeitet, oder? Da ist ja doch sehr viel Tiefenschärfe drin.



Also wenn ich es bei Flickr anschaue, ist kenerlei Tiefenschärfe sichtbar. War mit F8 gemacht bei 48mm und die Mühle war garantiert 50m weg, somit ist alles ab ca. 8m scharf.
Es dauert allerdings, bis das Bild bei Flickr vollständig geladen ist, wie ich gerade bemerkt habe und vorher erscheinen einzelne Stellen unscharf. Hast du es komplett laden lassen?



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die selektive Farbe zum Schwarz/Weiß, hast du das mit der Cam oder mit nem Programm gemacht?



Das habe ich im Nachhinein mit Lightroom gemacht. Manche Kameras bieten dieses Feature aber auch, dann bekommt man aber den Effekt nur in den JPEGs.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Bzgl. Tiefenschärfe, da habe ich sicherlich die falsche Vokabel verwendet, aber die Windmühle ist halt nicht alleinig freigestellt, darum wirkte das auf mich nicht nach Blende 2.8 

Das die selektive Farbe von einigen Cams schon geht, weiß ich, meine OM-D E-M10 III kann das.
Habe gerade ein paar Fotos gemacht bei 300mm, mal schauen wie die in Sachen Schärfe sind.
Ich hab bisher nur das 14-150er benutzt, das ist echt ok, das große ist aber, wie ich oben schrieb, ein FourThirds, da bin ich unsicher, ob das die gleiche Qualität bringt.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es nachher mal n Bild von letzter Woche ein zu stellen, komme vom Handy aus, aber gerade nicht an die Datei


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bzgl. Tiefenschärfe, da habe ich sicherlich die falsche Vokabel verwendet, aber die Windmühle ist halt nicht alleinig freigestellt, darum wirkte das auf mich nicht nach Blende 2.8
> 
> Das die selektive Farbe von einigen Cams schon geht, weiß ich, meine OM-D E-M10 III kann das.
> Habe gerade ein paar Fotos gemacht bei 300mm, mal schauen wie die in Sachen Schärfe sind.
> ...



Also freistellen bedeutet, dass man ein Motiv / Objekt vom Hintergrund abhebt. Dazu wird öfters gerne das Bokeh genutzt, dass man bei einer geöffneteren Blende erhält. Ich wollte die Mühle nicht freistellen, sondern wollte, dass alle Bereiche gleichmäßig scharf sind. 
Mit F2.8 wäre der Vordergrund unscharf, also das Gras und vermutlich auch ein Teil des Baumes. Das wollte ich nicht, weil es in der Szene nicht gepasst hätte. Die Freistellung nutze ich hauptsächlich bei Portraits und bei Landschaften so gut wie nie. Außerdem werden auch die Ränder der meisten Objektive schärfer, abgedunkelte Randbereiche verschwinden und viele Objektive erreichen die maximale Schärfe, wenn man die Blende weiter schließt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei 

Ich wollte nur erklären, wieso ich auf die Frage kam, deine Wahl finde ich goldrichtig 

Anbei mal das Bild, wa sich mit der OM-D E-M10 III un ddem M.Zuiko Digital 14-150mm ED MSC gemacht habe.

...20-a: ISO 400, 1/500 Belichtung, F=7.1, 150mm Brennweite, -0,3EV
...24-b: ISO 400, 1/160 Belichtung, F=7.1, 22mm Brennweite, -0,3EV

Beide habe ich ganz leicht bzgl. Klarheit, Sättigung, Kontrast und Dunst korrigiert, aber nichts was man nicht iin 3 Minuten machen kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Ok, dann verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst 

Zu deinen Fotos:

Warum ISO 400 und nicht den niedrigsten ISO Wert? Warum F7.1? Bei MFT hat man meistens bei F4, spätestens bei F5.6 das Maximum an Schärfe etc.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ok, dann verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst


Da gab es eigentlich nichts zu verstehen, ich war nur neugierig, weil dein Objektiv 2.8 erlaubt.



> Zu deinen Fotos:
> 
> Warum ISO 400 und nicht den niedrigsten ISO Wert? Warum F7.1? Bei MFT hat man meistens bei F4, spätestens bei F5.6 das Maximum an Schärfe etc.



Also ich habe die Cam geschlagene 2 Wochen, sogesehen, bin ich noch am experimentieren.
Allerdings war es schon extrem helles diffuses Licht an dem Tag. Den ISO Wert an zu passen, gebe ich zu, habe ich noch nicht dran gedacht gehabt, dafür finde ich das Ergebnis aber schon ganz nett. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Auflösung kleiner ist, als meine Dateien  naja, egal.
Du magst aber mit dem F:4 recht haben, das entspricht ja mit Crop schon 8, udn danach dürfte es ehe rnicht mehr schärfer werden.
Mir gefiel auch diese Indiustrieruine halt ganz gut, das ist ja alles schon stillgelegt.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da gab es eigentlich nichts zu verstehen, ich war nur neugierig, weil dein Objektiv 2.8 erlaubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich das zweite deiner Bilder mal so nachbearbeiten, wie ich es mir vorstelle? 

Damit ich nicht nur schreibe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Darfst du, wenn du möchtest, bekommst du auch gerne das RAW.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Darfst du, wenn du möchtest, bekommst du auch gerne das RAW.



Super, dann gebe ich einfach meine Tipps dazu. Du musst es ja nicht annehmen 

1. Ich hätte etwas mehr über dem Metall Turm fotografiert, also mehr Himmel und Baum und weniger von der Wiese im Vordergrund, die weniger spannend ist. Das konnte ich in der Bearbeitung natürlich nicht machen 
Stattdessen habe ich etwas hinein gecroppt, um von der Wiese etwas wegzunehmen.
2. Allgemein war das Bild für meinen Geschmack etwas zu ausgewaschen / matschig. Ich habe noch etwas Kontrast hinzugefügt und einzelne Farben herausgearbeitet. An der Schärfe habe ich auch etwas gespielt.
3. Ich habe noch eine leichte Vignette um das Bild gezogen, um den Blick mehr auf die Maschine zu lenken.

Da ich nur dein JPEG verwendet habe, das nur 2-3MB groß ist, ist die Qualität auch dementsprechend 
Im RAW geht da sicherlich mehr. Außedem habe ich jetzt nur grob 5-10 Minuten bearbeitet.

Da es anscheinend bewölkt war, ist das Licht auch dementsprechend langweilig. Mit den Farbtönen eines Sonnenuntergangs könnte man aus dieser Maschine sicherlich noch ein interessanteres Motiv machen 


Edit: Achja, zum ersten Bild: Wenn du die Kamera über das Fließband gehalten hättest, also dass das Wasser beim Betrachten des Bildes auf einen zu fließt, dann wäre es auch interessanter gewesen, mit den Blättern im Wasser und dann hätte man vielleicht auch mehr Spiegelungen gesehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Danke schon mal für deine Ideen und Vorschläge.

1. Lässt sich da, wegen der Vegetation so nicht wirklich umsetzen, dann hab ich oben mehr grün, ich versuche es aber zukünftig zu beherzigen.

2. werde ich mir noch mal genauer ansehen und vergleichen, ggf. fehlt mir da etwas Übung im "Nacharbeiten".

3. Mag ich zwar persönlich nicht so, verstehe aber die Idee dahinter und werde mir vielleicht eher auch überlegen diesen Ansatz mal eher mit zu nehmen.

Also noch mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für deine Ideen und Vorschläge.
> 
> 1. Lässt sich da, wegen der Vegetation so nicht wirklich umsetzen, dann hab ich oben mehr grün, ich versuche es aber zukünftig zu beherzigen.



Ja, aber oben etwas mehr Platz über dem eigentlichen Motiv schadet nie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Nehme ich gern mit, es ist ja nicht so, dass deine, wohlgemerkt deutlich fachkundigere Meinung, von mir ignoriert wird 

Im gegenteil,

ich habe selbst noch mal versucht, deine Ideen nachzustellen.

Edit:
Ich bin nur nicht ganz fertig, aberdu siehst, ich versuche zumindets zu lernen


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nehme ich gern mit, es ist ja nicht so, dass deine, wohlgemerkt deutlich fachkundigere Meinung, von mir ignoriert wird
> 
> Im gegenteil,
> 
> ...



Du musst meines ja nicht nachmachen 
Probier einfach, bis du deinen eigenen Stil gefunden hast. Im Endeffekt muss das Bild ja dir gefallen.
Das schöne ist ja, dass man sich immer wieder freut, wenn man merkt, dass man sich weiterentwickelt.
Wenn ich alte Bilder von mir anschaue, frage ich mich of selbst, was da mit mir los war


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2019)

Das nachmachen ist nur zum lernen, einfach um bestimmte Dinge besser nachvollziehen zu können.

Aber natürlich muss ich selber meinen Weg finden.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2019)

Hey Rage, das sind schon echt zwei sehr coole Bilder, wo ist denn das?


Ich habe mich, mit deinen Anmerkungen von neulich nochmal an zwei alte Aufnahmen mit der Nikon 1 J1 gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hey Rage, das sind schon echt zwei sehr coole Bilder, wo ist denn das?



Danke, war in Emden .

Dein zweite Bild finde ich toll, aber hast du das nicht schon mal gepostet. Ich dachte ich hätte es schon mal gesehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2019)

Ja, das zweite hatte ich schon mal geposted, aber nicht so bearbeitet, das war deutlich blasser,...
Ich habe mir ein ganz bisschen was von dir abgeguckt, ne ganz leichte Vignettierung drauf gesetzt, die Farben etwas realistischer gemacht...
Das Vergleichsbild findest du etwas weiter oben.

Edit:
Hier war das mit dem Foto: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2019)

Auch wenn es fast nach Monolog aussieht  ich hab mal wieder mit meiner Lieblingsmotivart gearbeitet   Tiere


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Auch wenn es fast nach Monolog aussieht


Nur zu, schaut man sich gerne an.


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2019)

Sonnenuntergang in Alghero (Sardinien)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2019)

Nochmals Alghero auf Sardinien inkl 1x SoT - Séamus on Tour




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2019)

Da ich mit meinem neuen RR heute nicht fahren kann, habe ich ein bisschen fotografiert 
Ohne Blitz, ohne künstliches Licht, in der Wohnung und bei kaum vorhandenem Tageslicht mit über ISO 1600. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wie gut Bilder über ISO 1600 noch aussehen.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2019)

Sonnenuntergang über Cagliari




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2019)

Sehr schön, aber mir fehlt da was auf dem Bild [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber mir fehlt da was auf dem Bild [emoji16][emoji6]



Und das wäre


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2019)

Séamus [emoji6][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Séamus [emoji6][emoji23][emoji16]


Er ist echt untröstlich, der Kleine.
Er war dabei konnte aber nicht schön Aufstellung nehmen.
Es gab zwar eine Mauer / Brüstung um diesen Platz, aber anstatt eines Geländers war da ringsum eine verkratzte (Plexi?)Glasscheibe.
Und da durch fotografieren war unter seinen Ansprüchen...

Wenn man da die Bilder durchgeht siehts mans tlw.

Bastione Saint Remy
Piazza Costituzione, 09100 Cagliari CA, Italien
+39 070 6771
Google Maps


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch näher mit Macros beschäftigt und dem Focus Stacking.

Der erste Versuch ist gar nicht so schlecht, zufrieden bin ich noch lange nicht . 
Einzelne Bereiche sind leider unscharf. Entweder hat Photoshop das nicht erkannt oder ich habe den Bereich bei den zahlreichen Fotos vergessen (was ich aber nicht glaube, weil ich den Bereich Millimeter für Millimeter verschoben habe).

Sony A7II
Samyang 100mm F2.8
Genutzte Blende: F5.6


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Januar 2020)

Das finde ich irgendwie genial, weil es absolut symmetrisch ist 
War auch heute morgen beim Neujahrs Spaziergang.

Sony A7II + Tamron 28-75mm + Lightroom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. März 2020)

Mond und Venus nach dem Sonnenuntergang! Blende 11, 30 Sekunden Belichtung und mit 17mm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (27. März 2020)

Ein letztes mal... ich und der Fokus meiner Kamera werden jedenfalls keine Freunde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. März 2020)

Sternenlos 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (28. März 2020)

Meine Katze namens "Muffin"

35mm an K-1 ii Blende...ich glaub 4


----------



## JackA (28. März 2020)

Süß :3 (Hammeraugen)
Wenn mein Kater halt mal so schauen würde...
*Alibibilder (X-H1 mit 50-230mm):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. April 2020)

Da man ja aktuell keine Leute treffen darf und diese somit auch nicht fotografieren darf, bin ich einfach mal ein bisschen herumgewandert und das kam dabei raus 
Das mit dem alten Auto gefällt mir besonder gut. Die Mischung aus Licht und Schatten +  dem Rahmen aus Balken und altem Anhänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (17. April 2020)

Ein so schöner Frühling ... Wenn man mal dieses ganze Corona Zeug für einen Moment vergisst ist es doch ein toller Frühling 2020. Viele Grüße aus dem leipziger Auenwald.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



originalgröße gibts hier:
Auenwald in Leipzig - Fruehling 2020 | Selfisolation zu zweit&#8230; | Flickr


----------



## JackA (10. Mai 2020)

Mal die schönste Erdbeere aus der Schale gepickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Katzenbild geht immer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Mai 2020)

Nachthimmel habe ich zum Männertag auch noch was gemacht "Hamsterrad" bei Leipzig ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Originalgröße hier:
Hamsterrad | Ein Braukohle-Baggerrad bei Leipzig in der Nach&#8230; | LUX L!KE | Flickr

Vg Ben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. September 2020)

Eine kleine Serie aus einem Sonnenblumenfeld nahe Nürnberg.

@bruderbethor Weltklasse! Da war ich an Pfingsten und kann mir gut vorstellen, wie spannend das nachts ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mond-Aufgang als Blick bei mir aus dem Fenster in Tirol 
Eos600d mit EF100-400


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2020)

klefreak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild, ich würde es nur zu einem Hochformat, 4:3 Querformat oder 1:1 zuschneiden, weil alles außen herum eh nur schwarz ist.


----------



## floppyexe (8. Oktober 2020)

Mauerwerk


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Mauerwerk




Viel zu krass bearbeitet. Das mit dem Himmel bearbeiten hat nicht ganz funktioniert. Man sieht im Laub der Bäume und um das Gebäude herum weiße Linien. Da hat die Software den Himmel nicht so ganz erkannt oder du hast es übertrieben.
Zu viel Struktur und Schärfe reingeknallt.
Rechts in der Baumkrone siehst du eindeutig, was schief gelaufen ist. da wird alles nur weiß dargestellt, obwohl der Himmel durch die Blätter blitzen sollte.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Himmel ausgetauscht wurde, aber der sieht auch schrecklich aus.

Sorry, aber ich finde es einfach schrecklich.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Dezember 2020)

Aus Langeweile ein bisschen herumgespielt und weil es bei dem Wetter nichts zu fotografieren gibt 
Ich fand die Struktur, die Farben und das Licht in dem Moment so schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (18. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fotosession 2020 noch vor Corona.. Eos 750d und Glaskugel und Spass *

bruchteile später rollte die Kugle in den Tiefschnee, die muss man erst wieder ertasten 

Aufbereitet in Lightroom

hoffentlich kommt heuer auch bald Schnee


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Januar 2021)

*Zeit der Wölfe*

Hintergrund: Wölfin Gloria (Kreis Wesel) soll zum Abschuß freigegeben werden. Da sie immer wieder Weidetiere anfällt/ reißt (ist halt ihre Natur), wurde sie als Problemwolf eingestuft.


----------



## hitzestau (7. Juni 2021)

Das alte Areal des Rangierbahnhofs der Deutschen Bahn an der deutsch-schweizerischen Grenze in Basel ist seit den 1980er Jahren stillgelegt und muss jetzt neuen Bauprojekten weichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon Z7
Brennweite: 70 mm
Blende: f/8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon D610
Brennweite: 45 mm
Blende: f/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon EOS 60D
Brennweite: 60 mm
Blende: f/9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon D610
Brennweite: 50 mm
Blende: f/6.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Canon Powershot A720 IS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera: Nikon D610
Brennweite: 29 mm
Blende: f/7.1


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Juni 2021)

Das 4. und 5. Bild finde ich schön 
Kann es sein, dass du beim 4. Bild versucht hast den ausgebrannten Himmel zu retten? 
Es sieht so aus, als hättest du eine Maske von oben nach unten gezogen und hättest die Belichtung und Lichter zurückgeschraubt, weil die Wolken so merkwürdig aussehen und die Bäume am oberen Rand ziemlich dunkel und insgesamt sieht der obere Rand irgendwie dunkel aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2021)

Sag mal, mit wievielen Kameras läufst du denn bitte herum?  

Da die Motive auch noch zusammengehören, musst du die wohl alle dabei gehabt haben?


----------



## hitzestau (8. Juni 2021)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sag mal, mit wievielen Kameras läufst du denn bitte herum?
> 
> Da die Motive auch noch zusammengehören, musst du die wohl alle dabei gehabt haben?



Ich hätte vielleicht noch sagen sollen, dass die Bilder (und viele andere die ich dort gemacht habe) über einen Zeitraum von vielen Jahren entstanden sind. Mehr als eine Kamera und ein Smartphone hab ich eigentlich selten aufs Mal dabei 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das 4. und 5. Bild finde ich schön
> Kann es sein, dass du beim 4. Bild versucht hast den ausgebrannten Himmel zu retten?
> Es sieht so aus, als hättest du eine Maske von oben nach unten gezogen und hättest die Belichtung und Lichter zurückgeschraubt, weil die Wolken so merkwürdig aussehen und die Bäume am oberen Rand ziemlich dunkel und insgesamt sieht der obere Rand irgendwie dunkel aus.



danke, da hast du wohl recht, das Bild ist recht stark nachbearbeitet, ist aber auch ein “Werk” aus dem Jahre 2017, würde ich heute wohl auch anders machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wieder was von mir, eigentlich nicht so mein Gebiet, aber hat sich eben ergeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2022)

Wand-Grafitti aus Aberdeen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

